# Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

					Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner aus akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mal davon ab, dass der in der zeitschrift gepostete Link zumindest bei mir in 3 Browsern nicht funktioniert  "www.pcgh.de/pimp2015", gibt es leider keine genaue Angabe im Artikel, wo im Forum man sich genau bewerben soll.  Der Thread zu Pimp my PC 2014 läßt sich leicht finden, der Thread zur 2015er Aktion  wird vermisst.

Danke

Edit: Pimp2015 funktioniert jetzt und Bewerbungsthread ist jetzt hier.

Danke


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wo ist den der Sinn dabei, Nvidia Gpus anzubieten und nen Freesync Monitor??


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Man kann ja auf nen Monitor verzichten + 14Pkt und dafür statt 970 zur 980er greifen.  Nicht meckern, freuen!


----------



## pheenixd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass man sich hier im Thread bewerben soll? Oder nun doch woanders? Ein Link auf der Aktions-Seite wäre super gewesen!


----------



## midgard00 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich verstehe das so, dass man aus jeder Kategorie etwas nehmen muss, also auch einen Bildschirm...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal davon ab, dass der in der zeitschrift gepostete Link zumindest bei mir in 3 Browsern nicht funktioniert  "www.pcgh.de/pimp2015", gibt es leider keine genaue Angabe im Artikel, wo im Forum man sich genau bewerben soll.


Der Link funktioniert erst jetzt, weil die Bewerbungsphase heute startet. Abonnenten konnten sich dafür bereits längere Zeit Gedanken um den Aufrüstpfad machen.



pheenixd schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass man sich hier im Thread bewerben soll? Oder nun doch woanders? Ein Link auf der Aktions-Seite wäre super gewesen!


Ganz richtig - einfach hier im Thread berwerben.



midgard00 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so, dass man aus jeder  Kategorie etwas nehmen muss, also auch einen Bildschirm...


Wie im Artikel angegeben:
- Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
- Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
- Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
- Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!
- Bildschirm von iiyama

Falls zu wenig Kategorien ausgewählt sind, erscheint ein Hinweis im Textfenster, z. B. "Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse".


----------



## Research (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hmm, irgendwie kann ich ned auf den Kühler verzichten. Würde meine WaKü gerne behalten....


----------



## lalaker (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ist man da als Abonnent aus AT wirklich schon wieder ausgeschlossen? War ja beim 15 Jahre Gewinnspiel aus so.


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Man kann ja auf nen Monitor verzichten + 14Pkt und dafür statt 970 zur 980er greifen.  Nicht meckern, freuen!



Ich will aber verdammt nochmal die 980ti und den großen Monitor!
ob ich n neues Case, neuen Kühler und ne neue ssd, das brauch ich ned und da verzichte ich gerne auf 3 punkte


----------



## pheenixd (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ach ja, da wäre noch eine Frage offen: Kann man, falls man denn gewinnt, den Rechner einfach ohne Festplatten zusenden? Ich zum beispiel habe keine Kapazitäten um ein Backup anzufertigen.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich mach nicht mit. Ich würde niemals meinen heiligen Computer per Post versenden.


----------



## chewara (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan vorhanden: Xeon 1231v3, 8 GB RAM, GTX 970, Prolimatech Genesis, Crucial SSD, Cooltek C3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

durch die auffällige Platzierung auf der Titelseite ihrer Printausgabe vom 3.11. 2015 bin ich auf ihre Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" aufmerksam geworden und möchte mich bzw. meinen PC hiermit bei Ihnen bewerben.
Da ich die letzten Jahre mangels Zeit  meinen Spieltrieb immer mehr auf wenige "gute und geliebte" Spiele konzentriert habe, erschien mir der PC bisher als ausreichend. 
 Es handelt sich weder um einen extrem alten ungeliebten, noch  um einen top aktuellen PC. Dem Modell könnten ein paar  Auffrischungen langsam gut tun.
Das -seit mehreren Jahren als Beispiel in Grafiktests genutzte- Skyrim zeigt mir, dass man älteren Games noch sehr viel gute Optik entlocken kann (Stichwort VSR/DSR), zumal ich auch viele Grafikmods nutze. Aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler wie ich freuen sich über eine angenehme und ruckelfreie Bildausgabe in aktuellen kurzweiligen Spielen wie World of Warships. 

Ein ausführlichen Lebenslauf meiner Hardware werden ich Ihnen auf Wunsch gerne zukommen lassen. Die dargelegten Daten sowie das "Bewerbungsfoto" unterstreichen sicher die Notwendigkeit der Aufrüstung und die Kompatibilität mit den neuen Wunschkomponenten.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung Ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Sollten sie noch Fragen zu meiner Person oder zu meiner Konfiguration haben, scheuen sie sich nicht mich zu kontaktieren.

(ok, das war ein sehr förmliches Bewerbungsschreiben -habe leider zu viel Übung darin- , aber evtl kann der eine odere Andere sogar was draus mitnehmen  )

Mein PC baut sich momentan wie folgt auf:



*CPU/APU:* AMD A8-3870 APU 
*CPU Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 mit BeQuiet Silent Wings modifiziert 
*Mainbaord:* Sapphire A8A75 Pure Platinum 
*RAM:* 2x4GB DDR3-1866 Kit G.Skill Sniper 
*Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon 6850 Cyclone 1GB (klasse Silent Bios!) 
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO  250 GB 
*HDD:* 2TB Western Digital Caviar Blue/ 640GB Western Digital Caviar Black (Backups, VMs) 
*Gehäuse:* Chieftec Big Tower Aegis Serie 
*Netzteil: *Enermax Liberty 400W, wird getauscht gegen Seasonic G 550W 
*Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Xilence 92er seitlich (HDDs) und ein Bitfenix SPRO 120er oben 
*Monitor:* LG 24" LG 24MB65 (Anschaffung 2015) 
 
Hier die Bilder meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde auf Basis der Regeln meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten wollen:



_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
_ 
_ CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte) _ 
_ SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
_ 
_ Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
_ 
_ Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
_ 
_ Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_ 
 *
Warum so? Meine Gedanken dazu:*



Warum GPU statt CPU + Board? 
 Die FM1 Basis mit schnellster verfügbarer APU ist eine Aufrüstfalle, jedoch nicht zu alt (USB3.0/ Sata 3.0 onboard) und mit 4 Kernen gehts im Alltag ganz gut. Gepaart mit einer günstigen 65W APU (um 30 €) eine günstige und sparsame Office PC Basis für die Verwandtschaft - wenn ich mich davon trenne. Ich möchte noch abwarten, was sich zukünftig bei AMD neues tut.
Bei dem CPU+ MBAngebot fehlt mir schlicht die Flexibilität, auch was mATX Boards / ITX Boards angeht, wenn ich mich gehäusetechnisch verkleinern möchte.
Da in der 1. Gruppe meine Radeon 6850 subjektiv den größten Flaschenhals darstellt, fällt mir die Entscheidung sehr leicht, zu einen wesentlich effektiveren Grafikkarte zu greifen. Ein gesundes Mittelmaß in meinen Augen, trotz evtl jetzt bremsender APU. Eine GTX 980 möchte ich garnicht, da meinen CPU die Grafikkarte sicherlich bremsen würde, ich nicht exessiv spiele und auch nicht bereit bin, zu viel Watt in eine Grafikkarte zu stecken (Ich kaufe eigentlich immer im mittleren Preis bzw Leistungsbereich bei  CPU + GPU Hardware - es sollte zusammenpassen).   



Warum CPU Kühler statt Lüfter? 
Kein neues Board, keinen neuen CPU Kühler. Der Mugen 2 macht seine Arbeit gut, muss nur mal wieder gereinigt werden. Never change a good running system. So meine bisherige Meinung.
Für 2 Punkte statt 3x Lüfter aber einen sehr flexiblen Top Blower (ich schätze die MB-Komponentenkühlung sehr) zu erhalten, der auch auf aktuelle Sockel montierbar ist und mit 1 oder 2 Lüfter betrieben werden kann, das reizt mich dann doch. Die Kühlleistung passt für meine kleine 125W Heizkachel aka Liano auch. Wenn ich mich (siehe oben) doch später für ein kleines Gehäuse entscheide (Cube oder HTPC Gehäuse) so kann die Bauhöhe angepasst werden. Keine offensichtlich logische Auswahl zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, aber die Flexibilität reizt mich.



Warum  SSD und kein RAM? 
 Siehe oben,  RAM gehört zum Board und das bleibt bei mir eine Einheit. DDR4 kommt nur mit neuem Board in Frage. DDR3 erweitern behalte ich mir vor. Eine schnelle SSD mit mehr Speichervolumen (up to 1TB) kann man dagegen immer gebrauchen (warum explodieren die Speichermengen bei Spielen so?). Notfalls wechselt die alte Samsung Evo ins alte Notebook, welches sich über eine starke Beschleunigung und weniger Verbrauch freuen dürfte. Die bessere Wahl bleibt deshalb die SSD.



Warum der Tower statt den guten Netzteilen? 
 Eine neue Grafikkarte würde mein geliebtes und zuverlässiges Enermaxx NT ans Limit bringen. Außerdem reizt mich der Gedanke des wesentlich besseren Energielabels gepart mit ausreichend Reserven für Aufrüstoptionen. Deswegen habe ich mich jetzt kurzfristig für ein teilmodulares Seasonic G 550W (Abo Prämie) entschieden, was bei Erhalt sofort in den PC wandert. Was sollte ich also mit einem weiteren Netzteil?
Ein Silent Base 600 (danke für die ersten Infos auf Seite 70 ) sollte dennoch die Komponenten kühler halten, als mein Chieftec Tower. Der alte Tower könnte für ein  Eigenbau NAS dann ein neues Leben finden.



Warum dieser Monitor? 
 Da ich mich wegen einem Defekt vom 19" 4:3 TFT trennen musste und mir einen neuen 24" (Office) Monitor  von LG mit DP (danke für den Test des Vorgängers in der PCGH) gegönnt habe, gibt es keinen triftigen Grund für einen neuen TFT. Wenn er aber angeboten wird, nehme ich ihn trotzdem gerne. Für den neuen Schreibtisch sollten sich 2 TFTs sehr gut machen (jedoch Luxus in meinen Augen). Beruflich bin ich das Arbeiten mit 2 Monitoren gewohnt und habe es in bestimmten Situationen zu schätzen gelernt.



Fazit zur Aktion: 
 Die Regeln fürs Aufrüsten sind gut gewählt, jeder muss sich Gedanken machen, wo die Flaschenhälse am eigenen PC sind oder wie er möglichst kompatible Komponenten auswählt. Wer nur auf maximale Punktausbeute schielt, darf ein wenig in Mathe spielen. Allemal besser als nur einfach einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen. Gezieltes Aufrüsten. Danke für diesen tollen Gedankenanstoß.

So  meine Gedanken habe ich jetzt festgehalten, evtl ändert sich noch etwas, mal sehen. Wer mir einen Tip geben will, wo ich besser upgraden kann, gerne per PN, nicht in den Thread. Danke

Edit: Fotos ergänzt.
Edit: Zusammenstellung ergänzt und geändert

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und allen Usern viel Erfolg.


----------



## Aeag0rn (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich 



Derzeitige Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser III (seit 12 Jahren in Verwendung)
Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P DS3 rev3.3
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD7750 iSilence
Arbeitsspeicher:  G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B (2x2GB)
CPU: Intel Q6600 (einer der ersten der seinerzeit raus kam)
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
Netzteil: Seasonic Fanless 460W (SS-460FL2)
Festplatten: WD 320GB SATA2, WD Red 1TB SATA3


Gewünschtes Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Research (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schöne Aktion, leider sehr speziell.
Warten wir mal ob da noch ein Bigtower für 420+200er Radi kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion!
Ich möchte am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Ich bedanke mich für die großartige Idee. Der 
Dank gilt auch den Partnern, die Euch die wertigen Komponenten zur Verfügung stellen. 
Vier Gewinner werden sehr viel Freude durch Euch haben!

*Ausgewählte Produkte*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM ( 3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
*Gesamt: 45 Punkte* von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Bisheriges System:*
CPU: Intel I5-4670K
Board: MSI Z87 MPower
RAM G.Skill  16 GB 1600 MHz
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 4
GPU: Gainward  GTX 970 Phantom  
Netzteil: Be Quiet DPP11 550W 
SSD: Crucial SDD MX 200 (mSata)
HDD: Toshiba 1GB
DVD: Samsung DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: CSL 7031
Monitor: VE248H, 24", 1920x1080

*Begründung *
Die aktuelle Grafikkarte stößt an Grenzen und sackt teilweise unter 30 FPS, die SSD
ist voll, das Gehäuse klein, ungedämpft und erlaubt keine sinnvolle Aufrüstung mehr. 
Der alte Monitor hat die ersten Ausfälle.  Die Gewinnspiel Komponenten würden
zusammen mit den zu übernehmenden Komponenten einen rundum leistungs-
fähigen und mit fünf leisen Lüftern kühlen Spielerechner erzeugen. Ich würde den
Kindern dann ein System mit drei mal FullHD Monitoren aufgebauen können, mit
dem hochwertigen Liyama als zentralem Bildgeber. . 

Mit den Komponenten würden zwei Kinder glücklich, die sich zur Zeit den Rechner 
teilen müssen und ansonsten keine Aufrüstung in den nächsten Jahren bekommen 
würden. Mit einer GTX 980TI lohnt es sich dann auch, den I5 maximal zu übertakten.
Das wird viele Stunden Spaß und Spannung für die Kinder jenseits von Spielen
bringen. Mit der aktuellen Gehäusebelüftung geht es nur begrenzt.

*Karmapunkte *
Die frei werdende GTX 970 würde ich bei Interesse der Redaktion überlassen, 
damit ein fünfter User glücklich wird, dem diese in seinem Rechner gute Dienste 
leisten kann. Das hielte ich für mehr als fair, da mit der "Pimp my PC "-Aktion ein 
sehr wertiges Geschenk verteilt wird. Die Karte hat noch Garantie und ist nur
wenige Monate alt.

Lieben Gruß an alle
Susanne


----------



## PetePoing (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach über 10 Jahren könnte ich schon einen Pimp gebrauchen... 
Das neueste an meinem System ist der Monitor (zu Weihnachten bekommen) - aber der Rest 
Und ich glaub' ich komm' genau auf 45 Punkte 

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630
MB:  Gigabyte GA-MA78LMZ
Graka: AMD Radeon 5750
RAM: 4 GB noName DDR3 
HDD: Seagate ST500DM0
Opt.: ASUS DRW-24B3LT
Netzteil: noName 300W

PIMP:
MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + i7-6700K  30P.
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3                                  3P.
4x8 GiByte DDR4-2133                                      8P.
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W       4P.


----------



## STEINKLOPPER (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hier ist mein aktuelles System, welches ich mir von meinem spärlichen Taschengeld nach Jahren leisten konnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Core i7-2600K CPU 
Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Graphics 
Asus Sabertooth P67 Rev.3.0 Motherboard 
128GB Corsair Force SSD 
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Memory 
WD Green 2tb/ Black 3 and 4 tb HDD 
Enermax Platimax 600W Power Supply 
Sharkoon Rebel-9 Value Case
Samsung U28D590 Display  

Ich würde mich über diese Komponenten freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank PCGamesHardware für diese Einmalige Chance.


----------



## Wake (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ich mach nicht mit. Ich würde niemals meinen heiligen Computer per Post versenden.


Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler (da NH-D14) würde ich ausbauen und extra versenden, aber der Rest ist kein Problem imo.
Selbst hab ich schon einmal einen komplett zusammengebauten Midi-Tower(Lian Li PC-60) im Koffer transportiert und das System hats auch überlebt .




lalaker schrieb:


> Ist man da als Abonnent aus AT wirklich schon wieder ausgeschlossen? War ja beim 15 Jahre Gewinnspiel aus so.


Sieht leider so aus.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

***** Bewerbung für die PCGH-Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion ****

1. Einleitung:
*nase

*2. Vorstellung:*
nase


*3. Wie sieht dein aktueller PC aus?*
nase

*Gehäuse:* nase
*Mainboard: *nase
*CPU:* nase
*CPU-Kühler:* nase
*RAM:* nase
*Grafikkarte: *nase
*Soundkarte:* nase
*Laufwerke:*
*DVD-ROM/Brenner:* nase
*Festplatte:* nase
*SSD: *nase
*Netzteil:* nase

*Monitor:* nase

*Das Innenleben:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4. Was soll ausgetauscht werden?*
Idealerweise sollten folgende nase rein:
*Grafikkarte: *nase
*CPU-Kühler:* nase
*RAM:* nase
*Gehäuse: *nase
*Monitor:* nase

Gesamt: 45 nase von 45 (0 nase übrig)


*4.1 Warum diese Komponenten?
*nase

*5. Schlusswort:*
nase

Ich danke natürlich allen leser für das lesen dieses Beitrags und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel, viel nase!


----------



## tdi-fan (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach reichlicher Überlegung würde ich meinen PC nicht mit der Post versenden.

Bin somit raus.


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für meinen Vater, der ganz neidisch auf meinen PC ist.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit nämlich noch ein Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX6800  verbaut mit einer HIS ATI Radeon HD4670 ohne SSD. Rechner ist von 2007 benötigt also dringend mal ein paar frische Komponenten!!!

Gehäuse muss ein neues her, da meine MSI GTX 970 per Millimeterarbeit gerade so da rein passte. Ich glaube es gibt hier auch nicht allzu viele die mit gleich alter Hardware noch zocken, wie mein Vater!

Wäre quasi das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk an ihn


----------



## JayDeeKayDE (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Bewerbung:

*Gewwinspiel:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Bisheriges System:*
Intel Core i3 4150
MSI Z97 Gaming 3
Intel Boxed Kühler
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz
Evga GTX 750 1GB
Combat CP650 650W
AMD Radeon R7 120GB
WD 1GB HDD
Samsung DVD Brenner
Xigmatek Midgard II Tower


----------



## FireWalk3R (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Bisheriges System:
*Xigmatek Midgard II
Seasonic G-550 PCGH Ed.
Gigabyte GA870-UD3 Mainboard
AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
8GB RAM
ASUS GeForce GTX460
128 GB Crucial MX100 SSD
Samsung 1TB HDD

Wie man sieht ist mein derzeitiges System schon in die Jahre gekommen und reicht teilweise hinten und vorne nicht aus um anspruchsvolle Spiele in angemessener Qualität darzustellen. 
Allerdings denke ich, dass die Schwachstelle eher bei meiner Grafikkarte als am Prozessor liegt, weshalb ich mich in Punkt 1 zugunsten der 980Ti entschied.
Dies führt dann auch unweigerlich zu der Auswahl in Punkt 2, da mein System vom Mainboard und CPU nicht verändert werden soll, bleibt demnach auch mein Kühler auf der CPU, da er zudem auch gute Kühlleistung bietet und ich sowieso mal meine Lüfter aufstocken möchte. 
Da ich derzeit über eine (wenn auch kleine) SSD verfüge, hab ich mich dafür entschieden den RAM zu wählen, da ich momentan mit 4x2GB Riegeln ausgestattet bin, die zudem noch von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern gefertigt sind.
Das Gehäuse habe ich aus dem Grund gewählt, dass mein Netzteil noch ausreichen wird um das System zu befeuern und ich schon länger mit einem Gehäuse liebäugel, welches ein Sichtfenster bietet.


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch mal...

Derzeitige Komponenten:
i5-4690K
Asus Maximus VII Ranger
2x4gb ddr3 ram
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Gigabyte GTX 660ti
beQuiet L8 530w
256gb Crucial MX100
1tb hdd
das alles wohnt in nem Xpredator X3
dazu gesellt sich ein
27" Schrott Monitor...

Ich würde die GPU upgraden, die PSU ersetzen, ne 2. SSD und nen geilen Monitor anschaffen!
also:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum die 970 und kein neuer Unterbau??
Weil mein Hashwell Unterbau noch nicht alt ist und der noch ne Weile reichen muss!
Die 660ti ist meiner Meinung nach die Schwachstelle, deshalb würde ich hier nachrüsten.

Warum ein neuer Kühler und keine neuen Lüfter??
Ich bin mit meinem HR-02 Macho sehr zufrieden und würde diesen drinnen lassen.
Auch die Lautstärke meiner Gehäuselüfter stört mich nicht.
Allerdings würde es mich beim Pure Rock interessieren, was so ein "Kühlerzwerg" leisten kann, deshalb nehme ich diesen.

Warum eine SSD und kein Ram?
Die 8gb Ram reichen mir immer noch, deshalb möchte ich da nicht nachrüsten...
SSD Speicherplatz kann man aber nicht genug haben, deshalb möchte ich da aufrüsten, dass ich die laute HDD entsorgen kann.

Warum ein Netzteil und kein neues CASE??
Ich möchte mein L8 nicht mit der 970 Quälen, deshalb würde ich hier aufrüsten, auf ein E10.
Mit meinem X3 bin ich auch recht zufrieden, deshalb würde ich das behalten!

Warum der große neue Monitor??
Mein 27" FHD Monitor ist mir zu "pixelig", deshalb würde ich ihn gerne gegen den iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 WQHD Monitor austauschen!

Zum Schluss habe ich noch eine Bild, wie es aktuell aussieht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha1006 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH Team,
finde das von euch eine tolle Idee das man diesmal bei Pimp my PC selber entscheiden kann welche Hardware man aufrüsten kann,
zumal wie ich finde das ihr eine gute Auswahl an Hardware habt mit Marken wie MSi und BeQuiet  

Mein besagter PC ist von Anno Tobak 2010, verbaut sind folgende Hardware Komponente :

Prozi AMD Phenom 2 X4 955
Grafikkarte Gigabyte GTX 760 OC 2GB
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
Kingston 2x2GB 1333Mhz RAM
SSD Samsung 840 Evo 120GB (für Windows 10)
1TB Hitachi HDD
LG DVD Brenner
Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power E9 500W Non Modular
Case Bitfenix Shinobi Germany Edition (was sonst !)
Samsung SyncmasterP2450 Monitor

Grund für eine Aufrüstung sind unter anderem:

man merkt dem Rechenknecht sein Alter an , zwar habe ich die GTX 760 im Jahre 2013 angeschafft und spiele damit nicht gerade anspruchsvolle Games wie Diablo 3 oder Crysis auf mittlere bis Hohe Einstellungen in 1080p problemlos, aber wenn ich dann mal Witcher 3 zocken möchte, dann merke ich schnell das 4GB RAM nicht mehr Up to Date sind......leider ! Auch eine größere SSD wäre nicht schlecht, da 120GB doch recht mickrig sind für heutige Zeiten. Ärgerlich ist auch das dieses Mainboard keine USB 3 Anschlüsse hat, deshalb konnte ich auch leider bei meinem Bitfenix Shinobi leider die USB 3 Frontanschlüsse nicht anschließen, die sind also tot !
Netzteil gab es erst letztes Jahr mit dem E9 Straight Power ein neues, da mein altes ein besserer Chinaböller von Sharkoon war.
Auch meinem Prozessor merkt man das Alter mittlerweile an, da ich seit letzten Jahr Rendern tue, merkt man doch enorme Unterschiede in der Rechenzeit zu dem PC meines Bruders (er nuttzt einen Xeon E3 1231V3).

Kurzum-ich bräuchte was neues !
Wäre echt dankbar falls es klappt !

Hier nun meine Auswahl aus eurem Pimp-Sortiment :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

(Rechenpower war mir klar wichtiger als Grafikleistung)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem High End Rechner :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## M2Q (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp may PC 2015

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp may PC 2015

Mein Rig ist wie folgt

AMD Phenom 2 955BE
8 GB Ram
Gigabyte GAMA785 GT-UD3H
Msi GTX660 Twin Force 3
SSD Samsung 840
Netzteil BQT L7-430W

Meine Wunsch Aufrüstung ist

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich komme aus Österreich, würde aber auch gerne beim Gewinnspiel mit machen, ich würd mir die Sachen auch selber verbauen  

Hier mal die Teile, dich ich gerne Gewinnen würde :

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 21 Punkte von 45 (24 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Gruß


----------



## ACDSee (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

ich möchte mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. Die Gründe sind recht simpel. Fallout 4 steht vor der Tür, daher kommt eure Aktion wie gerufen!
Ich habe zusammen mit meiner Freundin ein Haus gebaut und nun steht einfach kein Geld mehr zum Aufrüsten meines PCs zur Verfügung.
So entstand aus ehemals einem Medien-PC und einem Gaming-PC sowie einigen gebrauchten Teilen mein aktueller PC.

Ich würde gern wieder in Richtung Top-Gaming-PC gehen, daher muss zunächst eine neue Grafikkarte her, um meinen 120 HZ-Monitor auch mit genug Bildchen füttern zu können.
Einen neuen Monitor benötige ich daher sicherlich nicht - auch wenn ich ihn hier zwinged wählen muss. Als Zweitmonitor ist er sicherlich gern gesehen. 120 FPS sind und bleiben dank CS:GO aber für mich zwingend.
Meine SSD und das Gehäuse sind sicherlich von der besseren Sorte, daher besteht auch hier kein Bedarf. 

Bei hochwertigen Lüftern sieht es hingegen anders aus, denn ich habe zwei definitiv nicht passende 120mm-Lüfter ins Gehäuse reingebastelt. Was sollte ich auch tun.. ich habe es gebraucht gekauft und war etwas überrascht, dass es ohne Lüfter kam. Aber dieser Umstand ließe sich dank BeQuiet ja schnell und geräuschlos beheben. Was mich ebenso zwickt ist meine Grafikkarte. Ich habe meine GTX 750 TI zwar auf 1350 Mhz übertaktet, aber das reicht trotzdem sicher nicht für Fallout 4.

Daher würde ich bei einem 45 Punkte-Budget gern auf diese Kombination gehen: GTX 970 (14) + Z170A+I5-6600K (17) + 3*Shadow-Wings (2) + 4*8 GB DDR4 (4) + E10 600 Watt (4). So hätte ich ein vernünftigen Komplett-PC mit ausgeglichener CPU und GPU. Da ich mich aber zwischen CPU und GPU entscheiden sowie einen Monitor wählen muss - und man mehr GPU-Power immer in Bildqualität investieren kann, muss das AS Rock-Brettchen aus dem alten Medien-PC noch durchhalten. Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht unter den "Oder-Bedingungen" wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan verbaut:

Corsair 650D
2*120mm Lüfter (reingebastelt)
Be Quiet L8 430 Watt
Zotac GTX 750 TI mit 2 GB
AS-Rock H77m
2*4GB Corsair DDR3-1.333 @ 1.600
Intel Core i5-3450 @ Noctua NH-L9i 
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB
LG Blu-Ray-Laufwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sound: Fiio E7 + AKG 272 HD
Monitor: BenQ XL 2410T
Tastatur: Logitech G710+
Mouse: Roccat Savu

Es wäre super, wenn ich gewinnen würde, denn dann könnte ich mein hart verdientes Geld sinnvollerweise in ein Carport stecken und mich beim Zocken trotzdem über super Hardware freuen.

P.S.: coole Aktion


----------



## big-erL (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Pimp my PC2015*
*ist das genialste was ihr jeh gemacht habt* 

hier meine Bewerbung:

*Mein System:* 
CPU: Intel Core i7 860
                             CPU Kühler: Scythe Andy Samurai Master CPU Kühler mit 120er BeQuiet Lüfter
                             Mainbaord: MSI P55-GD65
                             RAM: 4x2GB DDR3-1600 CL7 OCZ Platinum
                             Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX570 2560GB
                             Sound: ASUS Xonar HD 1.3
                             HDD: 2x WD VelociRaptor 74GB Raid 0  + 500GB 
                             Gehäuse: Günstiges MS-Tech, 
                             Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120er und 1x 140er
                             Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8 650W
                             Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450 +Benq G2000W

*Mein Bild vom Innenraum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹




*Meine Aufrüstlösung:* 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte) 
                                              Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
                                               SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
                                               Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
                                               Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


                                               Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich entscheide mich für diese Komponenten, weil ich mit meinem Prozessor, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher sehr zufrieden bin. 
Die Kühlung der CPU ist mit den doch in die Jahre gekommen Kühler mehr als ausreichend. 
Die Gehäusebelüftung mit einem Sammelsorium von diversen Lüftern die einfach zu laut sind. Das Gehäuse möchte ich nicht tauschen da es mit Optisch sehr gut gefällt und seinen Zweck tut.
Der Limitierenter Faktor beim Spielen ist die Grafikkarte.
Der Schreibtisch ist etwas zu klein für 2 Monitore und deshalb nur einen Großen und die Grafikkarte um diesen zu befeuern. Ich mache nebenbei auch noch viel in Photoshop und da ist Fläche einfach Gold wert. 
Die 2 WD VelociRaptor sind einfach überholt und recht laut. Um die engen Platzverhältnisse zu umgehen ist die 1TB SSD einfach Ideal.
Das Netzteil hat jetzt auch schon 5Jahre auf dem Buckel und sollte gegen ein Neues getauscht werden. Das Alte ist auch recht groß um die beengten Platzverhältnisse wieder in Augenschein zu rufen  

Also das Perfekte Aufrüstopfer


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei mir wären es eigentlich nur die Lüftersets, Bildschirm und SSD aber mehr brauche ich nicht unbedingt eigentlich brauche ich nix von all dem, schade aber das man da nicht etwas freier wählen kann. Das ich in jeder Kategorie wählen muss gefällt mir nicht wirklich, wenn ich mein PC ausfrüste dann behalte ich eigentlich alles ausser GPU und evtl. CPU, falls ich den PC wo anders hinstellen will als aktuell dann muss aus Platzgründen ein neues Gehäuse her.

Bei der nächsten Aktion bitte den Teilnehmern zwar nur gewisse Punkte geben wie dei 45 aber mehr Freiheit so kann jeder wählen was er wirklich braucht.


----------



## Grubenlord (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P8P67-M + Intel Core i7-2600
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25
RAM: 4x2 GiByte DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351A
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte D5 X R390X G1 Gaming R
Netzteil: Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD1 + OCZ-Vertex2 128GB

Das Mainboard hat mittlerweile einen Fehler mit den USB Ports die manchmal beim Starten nicht an gehen. Auch das letzte BIOS Update konnte das nicht beheben, deswegen würde ich mich über neue Hardware freuen. 


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schöne Aktion.


----------



## benedictmende (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Ich habe meinen PC 2010 bei Aldi gekauft und seitdem immer wieder upgegradet. Anfangs war glaube ich eine GTX 260, 4 GB DDR2 Ram, ein Terabyte HDD und der Q8300 als Prozessor. Original ist nun nur noch ein paar Sata-Kabel. Momentan verbaut sind der AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4 GB DDR3, 3 Terabyte HDD + 60GB SSD (ungenutzt) und eine GTX660OC. Zusätzlich ein DVD-Brenner und Blueraylaufwerk.

Seit Monaten ist ein Upgrade auf 1150 geplant, aber das Geld reicht dann doch nicht so wie geplant. Der Prozessor läuft zwar schön ohne Spannungsänderung auf 3,6GHz und benötigt nicht viel Spannung für die 4GHz, aber der CPU ist dennoch schon recht in die Jahre gekommen. Gerade bei Spielen bremst mich der Prozessor aus. Die 4GB Speicher sind aber 32BIT zu verdanken. Eine Neuinstallation auf 64BIT war nach dem nächsten Upgrade geplant, sodass Windows 10 nicht wegen der Aktivierung meckert. 

Ein Wechsel auf Intel ist dringend notwendig, da mein Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition auf AMD zu groß für mein Gehäuse, dass Sharkoon VS4-S, ist und der Gehäusedeckel deshalb mit Gorilla-Tape festgeklebt wurde. 

Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner werden, soll das alte Hardwarebündel meinem kleinen Bruder überlassen werden, mit dem ich mir meinen PC momentan teile. 

Hier meine gewünschten Upgrades:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe auf viel Glück.

Benedict


----------



## type_o (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Meine Auswahl:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Mein System jetzt:

CPU: PII X4 945 @ 3,6 GHz              
MB: J&W 790 GXT EXTREM              
Ram: 2x 4GB DDR3
HDD: F3 500Gb
GraKa: Asus 560TI DCII              
NT: BQ E7-450              
Gehäuse: Lancool K9X              
BS: W 7 x64
LG E2240




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joyraider (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisheriges System :

Motherboard    
CPU Typ    HexaCore AMD FX-6300, 3524 MHz (17.5 x 201)

Motherboard Name    Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3  (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipsatz    AMD 970, AMD K15

Arbeitsspeicher    8173 MB  (DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM3: Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00.    4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM  (11-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (10-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz)  (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz)  (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz)  (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM4: Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00.    4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM  (11-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (10-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (9-9-9-24 @ 800 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 711 MHz)  (7-7-7-19 @ 622 MHz)  (6-6-6-16 @ 533 MHz)  (5-5-5-14 @ 444 MHz)
BIOS Typ    Award Modular (12/16/13)

Anzeige    

Grafikkarte    AMD Radeon R9 200 Series  (2 GB)
3D-Beschleuniger    AMD Radeon R9 270X (Curacao)


Monitor    Grundig WUXGA  (19401)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    ATI Radeon HDMI @ AMD Cape Verde/Pitcairn/Curacao/Heathrow/Chelsea/Venus - High Definition Audio Controller
Soundkarte    Realtek ALC889 @ ATI SB900 - High Definition Audio Controller

Datenträger    
IDE Controller    Standardmäßiger SATA AHCI- Controller
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Massenspeicher Controller    Microsoft-Controller für Speicherplätze
Festplatte    TOSHIBA MK1059GSM  (1000 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk    HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSC0  (DVD+R9:16x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:24x/8x, DVD-RW:24x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)

Gehäuse ist ein Antec GX300
Netzteil Corsair VS450 Watt

Ich habe deshalb diese Komponenten ausgewählt 

Grafikkarte da sie zukunftssicher ist für die nächsten 3-5 Jahre 

CPU-Kühler da dieser Bestimmt besser kühlen wird wie mein jetziger CPU-Kühler 

SSD da ich entlich in den Gunuss beim Spieln von Kurze ladezeiten kommen will und mir auch erhoffe das mein Windows 10 flüssiger läuft

Netzteil auch wenn das Corsair erst ein halbes jahr als ist bin ich der Meinung das dieses die Neue Grafikkarte nicht verkraften wird und somit muss einfach ein neues her

Monitor ja da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, ein 40 zöller ist einfach nicht zum Spielen geeignet



Und zu guter Letzt Bilder von meinem PC


----------



## N0C1 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
CPU-Kühlung: Noctua NH-D14
Mainboard: P8Z68-V PRO
RAM: 4x 4GB Corsair 1333MHz DDR3
Grafikkarte: SLI aus 2x GTX 680
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Bildschirm:  22" Samsung Synchmaster 2253BW
HDD: 1x 3TB Seagate; 1x 1TB Samsung, 1x 1TB Western Digital
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
PSU: XFX Pro 850W

Bild mit (alter) HD 6950 Grafikkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Manche haben wohl nicht gelesen was genau gefordert ist für die Teilnahme:

- Gewünschte Komponenten aus dem Schieberegler JEDE Kategorie muss gewählt werden
- Aktuelle Hardware angeben
- Foto des Innenraums des PCs und nicht nur von einer Komponente

Ist das so schwer?? 

Ach und ihr müsst in DE wohnen, AT und CH geht leider nicht


----------



## jojogangsta90 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bewerbung PCGH Pimp my PC 2015*

Nachdem ich meinen erst 3 Jahre alten Gamer-PC mit einem Intel Xeon aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen abgeben musste, bin ich seit ca. 1 Jahr mit meiner alten fast 10 Jahre alten Krücke unterwegs. Für etwas Musikproduktion und alte Spiele reicht es, aber der IST-Zustand kann definitiv keiner bleiben und so würde ich mich unglaublich freuen, wenn ich bei diesem Gewinnspiel gewinnen würde, zumal es das erste Mal wäre, dass ich etwas gewinne und als Student hat man leider eh keinen finanziellen Airbag.

Der aktuelle PC:
*
CPU:* Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.2GHz (läuft auf 2.4GHz nicht mehr stabil xD)*
CPU-Kühler: *Artic Cooling (aus dem alten Rechner eines Freundes)*
GPU: *Zotac GTX285 AMP (zurzeit eine GT610 verbaut, die Zotac wird aber wieder heimkehren)*
Mainboard: *Asus P5K-SE*
RAM: *4GB DDR2-ca. 700MHz (DDR2-800 läuft nicht mehr stabil xD)*
Laufwerk*: Phillips Laufwerk IDE!!!*
Festplatten: *2x 2.5" mit jeweils 500GB ( aus alten kaputten Laptops überführt  )*
Netzteil: *Sharkoon SHA 350-8P*
Gehäuse: *Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value*
Monitor: *Samsung SyncMaster B2430L

Bild vom PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Konfiguration:
*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​


----------



## dg2nfr (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo  PCGH Team,

Da meine Hardware schon ein bischen in die Jahre gekommen ist, möchte ich mich gern bewerben.

Meine derzeitige Hardware:

Gehäuse:   Sharkoon Tauron
Mainboard:  Asrock 970 Pro3
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100
Netzteil: bequiet BQT P5-370W S1.3
Grafikkarte: Zotac GT430 Zone Edition 1Gb
CPU Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Monitor:  T260HD


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich mache viel Videocodierarbeit mit Xilisoft Software und ich denke der core i7 wäre da zügiger Unterwegs.


----------



## derdude84 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

wie unschwer zuerkenne, brauche ich dringend Eure Hilfe. Seid nun mehr 8 Jahre habe ich es verpasst meinen Rechner (wenn man diesen noch so nennen kann…) auf zu rüsten. Ich habe ihn lange vernachlässigt und möchte ihn schon seit längerer Zeit Reanimieren….
Doch was fehlt meistens?? 

Is doch klar!!!!!
1. Geld 
2. Geld 
3. ÄÄHHHMMM GELD 
und…was man nicht vernachlässigen darf…
Die gute alte ZEIT.

Heute kam, dank meines Abos, die Neue PCGH und mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht ein “JETZT BEWERBEN“ auf dem Cover gelesen. Aufgeregt stürmte ich ins Wohnzimmer und riss die Kunststoffhülle von der geheiligten Zeitschrift…. Ich las den Artikel gespannt wie immer und finde die Idee mit den Punkten echt genial. Sofort fing ich an zu tüfteln. Die Fragen die mir durch den Kopf schossen gingen von; Was will ich? Über; Was ergibt Sinn? Aber an einer Frage hing ich fest. Was würde ich mir kaufen, wenn ich ein begrenztes Budget hab und worauf kann ich verzichten bzw. was kann man sich noch so irgendwann mal besorgen?

Daraufhin habe ich mich wie Folgt entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Nachdem ich mich entschieden hab, stürmte ich an den Rechner und tippte die Adresse der PCGH ein….und….und………….NICHTS….kacke…verdammt…es is ja erst der 03.November…. Also noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen und Morgen eintragen.


Ich flehe euch auf Knien an…..bitte helft mir….bitte bitte……

In unermüdlicher Hoffnung und unglaublicher Anerkennung (Ich hoffe ich pack mich beim Aufstehen nicht lang XD)

Henning


Ach ja….Hier nochmal mein altes System im Überblick:
1.	Prozessor		                      AMD Athlon 64 x2 3200+
2.	Prozessorkühler	               Zalman
3.	Mainbord		                      Gigabyte M56S-S3
4.	Arbeitsspeicher            	4GB DDR2 800 MTB
5.	Grafikkarte		              ASUS 7800GTX TOP
6.	Festplatte		              320GB HDD von Hitachi
7.	Gehäuse		                     Zalman GS1000

Ich würde sagen auf einer Skala von 1 – 10 ist das alte System glatt ne -100  XD


----------



## Chicago (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Jetziges System:

Prozessor: Intel i3-3220
Mainboard: Biostar H61ML V2
Ram: Mushkin Silverline 8GB DDR3 1333
CPU-Kühler: AC Freezer 13
Grafikkarte: MSI 560ti Twin Frozr II OC
Netzteil: AC Fusion 550R
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Lüfter: 2x Thermaltake 120 (1x vorne; 1x unten); 2x Enermax T.B. Silence (oben)
HDD: 1x Samsung 160GB; 1x WD 640GB
Monitor: Blue H224W

Die evtl. neue Hardware wurde nachdem Ausschluss verfahren ausgesucht:

Graka läuft nur noch mit UV und UC und einer der Lüfter ist ausgeschlagen.
Und eine evtl. GTX 970 sollte nicht mit einem fast 7 Jahre alten NT befeuert werden.
Gegen eine schnelle SSD und leiseren Lüftern, hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Der Monitor pfiept bei weißem Bild und flackert bei schwarzen. Den 27" Monitor habe ich ausgewählt, da ich eine Umschulung zum Technischen Produktdesigner - MAK mache
und so doch deutlich bei Arbeit mit CAD-Programmen profitiere.

mfg Chicago

 und allen anderen wünsche ebenso viel Glück


----------



## MegaPower3000 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Hardware: 

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Phenom-M
Mainboard: Asrock H61m-dg3/usb3
CPU: Intel i5-3470
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 Kingston
Netzteil: Thermaltak München 430W
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD7770
CPU Kühler: Scythe Iori
Monitor: LG 24Zoll 24EA53 

Das ist mal eine geile Aktion von PCGHW, obwohl ich noch nie was gewonnen habe.
Bei meinem System muss eine SSD her für Performance und ne neue Grafikkarte, damit ich auch neue Titel zocken kann. Dazu ein passendes Netzteil.

Viel Glück an alle!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze_1980 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Habe CPU und Mainboard vor ca. 5 Jahren Gekauft und war bis her recht zufreiden 
habe hier und da was neues gefkauft zuletzt die GPU
wie schon gesagt CPU und MB sind schon gute 5 Jahre alt und hoffe nur das es noch länger hällt
das Netzteil ist ein kleiner ausrutscher habe leider nicht mehr das Geld übrig um mir aktuelle Hardware leisten zu können
FRAU und KIND sind der grund 
Hoffe so sehr das ihr mir helfen könnt 

Mein ALTER PC
CPU: AMD FX -8120
CPU Kühler: EKL Brocken
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
GPU: 3072MB Club 3D Radeon R9 280 RoyalKing Aktiv 
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
HDD: 1TB WDC WD10EZRX-00A8LB0
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDHP128G
Netzteil: MS Tech MS-N750-VAL
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander g41
DVD Brenner: LG GH24NSC0

so Würde ich den rechner aufrüsten "mit eurer Hilfe "

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## theHELL1975 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Von theHELL1975

 Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
 meine Hardware ist schon in die Jahre gekommen! 
 Deswegen bewerbe ich mich bei euch.

 Meine Auswahl:

 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
 RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
 Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


 Mein System:

 4 x 1GB Ram Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4DHX, 800MHz, 4-4-4-12, 2,10V.

 Netzteil XFX PRO 550 Watt (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 CPU-Kühler Zalmann CNPS9900MAX (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 Grafikkarte Gigabyte GTX 470 (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 CPU Core2Duo E8400, 3GHz

 MB ASUS P5W DH DELUXE, Rev. 1

 HL-DT-ST DVD RAM GSA 4167 B (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 HL-DT-ST DVD ROM GDR 8161 B (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 Samsung HD 103 UJ 1000GB (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 Samsung SP1614N SCSI, 160GB (möchte ich gerne weiterverwenden)

 Samsung SyncMaster P2350

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 theHELL1975


----------



## bit4d (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015. 

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich diese Komponenten gewählt habe ? 

1. Es gibt was gratis 
2. Ich bin ein sehr anspruchsvoller Spieler (hinsichtlich Grafik) was gleichzeitig heißt, dass man leistungsstarke Komponenten braucht, um auch neue Spiele in bester Grafik und flüssigen Bildraten genießen zukönnen.
3. Ihr würdet nicht nur mich erfreuen, sondern auch meinen Bruder, der meine alten Komponenten bekämme. 

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 (schwarz)
Grafikkarte: Asus STRIX R9 280 OC 3GD5
Mainboard: MSI H87-G41 PC Mate 
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper T4
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial DIMM 8GB DDR3-1600 kit
Festpaltten: Samsung MZ-7TE120BW Serie 840 EVO Basic 120GB
                           Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
                           Seagate Barracuda LP 1,5 TB (ST31500541AS)
Netzteil: Cooler Master B700
DVD-Brenner: Asus DRW-24F1ST
Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM 61 cm 24 Zoll


----------



## Cacki79 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
da meine Hardware  schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, 
bewerbe ich mich bei euch. 

Meine Auswahl: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System

CPU: Intel I5 2500k 
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660ti 
RAM: 8GB Corsair  DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
HDD: 2TB Samsung
SSD: Samsung 840 
Netzteil: Corsair RM 650 80 Plus
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value White
DVD Brenner: LG BH16NS40

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cacki79




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexaeus (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin. Ich Bewerbe mich hier da ich ein update aus schulischer sicht sinnvoll finde da ich derzeit viel CAD und Simulation laufen lasse. Ich Arbeite viel mit einem Mikrocontroller und Layout Programmen für Platinen Layouts und dieses ist ziemlich Prozessorlastig wo mein I7 trotz des tollem "I7" Titels schwächelt.. 

Mein Aktuelles System 
Intel Core I7 860 OC
Asus P7H55
8GB DDR 3 RAM
AMD Radeon HD6970
64GB SSD
640GBHDD
660W LC Power NT
Coolermaster HAF 932
2 NEC MultiSync LCD1970NXp + in der Mitte NEC MultiSync LCD1970GX


Und hier was ich mir Zusammengestellt habe 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig)


Die Alte Hardware würde einem Upgrade an dem Pc Meines Bruders verbaut werden da er noch mit einem C2D 8400 arbeitet und spielt


----------



## Deathmachine (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Oh ja, ein Update würde meiner Maschine sehr gut tun.
Finde die Aktion gut (und noch besser sollte ich ausgewählt werden  )

Mein (etwas betagtes) System:

AMD Athlon X3 450  @ Phenom II X4 B50 (3,2 GHz, non-BE)
EKL Alpenföhn Sella 92mm CPU Kühler
ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 (ärgere mich mittlerweile ein Board mit ungekühlten/wenigen SpaWas genommen zu haben)
2x 4GB DDR3 1600 Corsair XMS3
Gigabyte Windforce R7 260x 2GB (werksseitiges OC)
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Netzteil
120GB SSD Kingston V300
3x 7200er HDDs (500GB, 750GB und 2TB)
Sharkoon Vaya mit 3x 120mm Arctic Cooling F12 @ manueller Lüftersteuerung
Monitor 22" HannsG HW223D (1680x1050)


Meine Wahl beim Aufrüstpaket:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


"Kurzer" Begründungstext:

Die einzige Frage die sich mir anhand der Komponenten gab war eigentlich nur, ob es eine neue Grafikkarte oder CPU+Mainboard+Ram werden sollte, denn beides ist nicht gerade das, was man heutzutage als "schnell" einstufen würde. Da aber die schnellste Grafikkarte nichts bringt wenn die CPU einfach nicht hinterherkommt (und meine CPU leider nicht über den Multi übertaktbar ist) kann die Wahl eigentlich nur auf einen neuen Plattformwechsel hinauslaufen.

An Intel führt (abgesehen von absolutem Low-Budget) derzeit natürlich kein Weg vorbei. Die Prozessoren mögen zwar im Einstieg relativ teuer sein, bieten dafür aber sehr viel Leistung bei geringem Energieverbrauch, und die "K"-Modelle dazu noch ordentliches Übertaktungspotenzial.
Der 6600K ist vor allem wegen der angesprochenen Übertaktbarkeit interessant (ich versuche mir beim Aufrüsten immer Gedanken über die nächsten Jahre zu machen, nicht nur über den Jetzt-Zustand), da lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom 6500 auf jeden Fall. Der Sprung zum 6700K ist mMn allerdings nur etwas für absolute Enthusiasten die auch in die anderen Komponenten wie Grafikkarte(n) entsprechend viel Geld investieren.
Da lohnt es sich eher das Extrageld in andere Komponenten wie den Monitor zu stecken - mehr dazu später.

Beim Kühler habe ich mich für den günstigeren Pure Rock entschieden, auch wenn ich noch einen Punkt für den Dark Rock TF über hätte - aber ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Turmkühlern, und da der Pure Rock da einen der besten darstellt der in mein Gehäuste passt wäre ich blöd mich nicht für diesen zu entscheiden.

Arbeitsspeicher ist denke ich klar, frei nach "viel hilft viel" und mit Blick in die Zukunft. Klar, eine zweite SSD für Spiele wäre schick, aber der Plattformwechsel zieht nunmal neuen RAM mit sich. Und in den meisten Multiplayertiteln muss man eh im Ladebildschirm auf andere Leute warten 

Da ich mit meinem Gehäuse prinzipiell zufrieden bin (zumindest nach der kleinen Mod-Aktion für den zweiten Frontlüfter, siehe 2. Bild) und mein Netzteil (wie alles andere im PC...) in die Jahre gekommen ist gefällt mir das modulare 80+Gold schon sehr gut. Mit 600W auch genug Luft nach oben für die nächste Aufrüstaktion, also wenn die Grafikkarte (irgendwann) in den Vorruhestand versetzt wird.
Außerdem wird das Kabelmanagement mit absteckbaren Kabeln um einiges einfacher, das ist vor allem für Dauerbastler ein definitiver Pluspunkt.

Bleibt nur noch der Monitor - auch hier gilt wieder "viel hilft viel", zumindest bei der Bilddiagonalen. Und vor allem bei einem hochwertigem Bildschirm wie hier (hohe Auflösung, Freesync, 1ms) lohnt es sich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Denn im Gegensatz zu der "normalen" Hardware, die nach ein paar Jahren langsam obsolet wird, altert ein solcher Monitor gefühlt nur sehr langsam.
Klar, bei 2.560 × 1.440 wird meine Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen - aber irgendwas ist doch immer  .


Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extralüfter vorn (nicht schön, aber funktional):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emsch84 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, krasse Auktion.

würde mich ja unglaublich über folgende Config freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Behausung ist ein steinalter Sharkoon Rebel 9 der fast auseinander fällt. Eine neue Karte und ein Monitor würden das perfekt abrunden.

Respekt das ihr solche Aktionen immer wieder auf die Beine gestellt bekommt.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg auf eins der drei übrigen Sets  (nur Spaß)

Viel Spaß und macht weiter so, auf weitere 15 Jahre.


----------



## Robonator (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da will ich ja auch gleich mal mitmachen.

*Momentan verbaut:
*
I5 2500k @ 4.3Ghz
8GB DDR3-1600 Ram
AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
PNY GTX 680
BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Scythe Mugen 2
Coolermaster HAF X
250GB Crucial MX100 SSD
500GB Samsung HDD
Acer G245HQ 24" 1920x1080, 60Hz

*Was ich gern hätte:*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)*
*SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*
*Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


*Ich würd gern sofern möglich auf CPU-Kühler bzw Lüfterset verzichten. Brauche ich beides nicht, da mein jetziges Zeugs noch reicht^^
Ich denke das ein neuer ordentlicher Monitor sowie etwas mehr SSD Kapazität und eine dicke Grafikkarte am meisten bringen sollte. 

Bilder gibt es natürlich auch, ist nur etwas staubig dadrin geworden.   Aber hey! Etwas neue Hardware wäre die perfekte Motivation für einen verfrühten Frühjahrsputz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patalick08 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geile aktion *hut ab*

würde mich sehr freuen.

wunsch config.


 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Jetziges system

Cpu:i5 4460
Mainboard: Asrock b85mpro 4
Ram Crucial 1600 mhz 8gb
Grafikkarte: R 9 280x Vapor x tri x oc
Hdd:500gb wd blue
Ssd: Sandisk 128 gb only windows xD


Monitor Samsung 23 zoll

würde mich mega freuen wen ich mal was geschenkt bekommen würde echt *hut ab* an MSI und Bequit und iiyama


----------



## Kalistron (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal bewerben

Zunächst einmal möchte ich mein aktuelles System beschreiben.

Prozessor              : Core i5 2320 ( wurde aus einem Medion PC von 2010 entnommen )
Mainboard            : Asrock Pro 4 ( erster PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot ist defekt sowie mehrere SATA Anschlüsse funktionieren nicht )
CPU Kühler          : Scythe Mugen 4 mit zwei Corsair 120 mm SP Lüftern
Ram                          : 2x 4 Gb Corsair XMS 1333 + 2 x 2 GB Samsung Ram 1333
Grafikkarte           : Asus GTX Strix 970
HDD                         : 1TB HDD ( entnommen aus dem Medion PC )
SSD                           : 120 GB Crucial MX 100
Netzteil                   : 530 Watt Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80 Plus Bronze
Gehäuse                  : Corsair Carbide 200 R 
Lüftersteuerung  : Scythe Kaze Master Pro
Gehäuselüfter      : 3 x Corsair 120 mm AP Lüfter 


So und nun sieht mein PC so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelverlängerungen und die Abdeckung für das Netzteil habe ich selbst angefertigt.
Außerdem haber ich noch ein Fenster in die Seite eingebaut und ein Meshgitter in die Front

Die Folgenden Komponenten habe ich mir zum aufrüsten ausgesucht 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Nun eine kurze Erklärung warum ich mich für die Komponenten entschieden habe

Da die älteste Komponente in meinem System die Cpu ist war für mich klar das ich diese gerne austauschen würde, natürlich mich einem passenden Cpu Kühler und dem passendem RAM , wobei ich mich für 16 GB entschieden habe da ich in keinster Weise von 32 GB profitieren würde.

Das Netzteil wurde von mit gewählt um vllt nachher mal die Möglichkeit zu haben meine Grafikkarte mit einer zweiten zu unterstützen.

Und der Monitor war für mich Pflicht da ich einen Medion 21 Zoll Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1600 x 900 mein eigen nenne. 

Würde mich riesig über die Komponenten freuen und die Kabel und die Lüfterringe würden dann natürlich auch farblich an das Farbschema angepasst 

Allen viel Glück


----------



## fussel_ffb (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Pimp my PC 2015

Servus

Mein Gehäuse sucht dringend frische Hardware!!! Wurde schon zu lange vernachlässigt und mein schlechtes Gewissen plagt mich da!!! Deswegen mache ich bei eurer Aktion mit.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*MEIN System

*Gehäuse: Silverstone Fortress FT02
Mainboard/CPU: Crosshair IV Formula / Phenom IIX6 1090T
CPU-Kühler: Keine Ahnung mehr von welchem Hersteller, aber verdammt groß 
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1866 Crucial Ballistix
Netzteil: Ennermax Modu 87+ (700W)
Grafik: Asus 7970 Matrix
Sound: Creative XFI
Laufwerke: Crucial MX500 960GB / HD 103SJ / DVD-BR SH-B083L




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi1328 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

hier meine Bewerbung für das Pimp my PC 2015:

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System (einzelne Komponenten haben inzwischen bis zu 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und müssen, vor allem da das MB defekt ist, dringend erneuert werden):

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe (defekt)
AMD Athlon II X2 250
8GB (4x2GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR2
Sapphire HD4870 Vapor-X 1GB
beQuiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W
Scythe Mugen 2
2x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB
WD Caviar Green 2TB (SATA)
Fractal Design R4 (OVP für den Versand ist vorhanden )
Windows 7 (64bit)
Dell U2311h
Logitech UltraX Keyboard
Logitech MX518

Ihr seht, es ist dringend 

Ich habe eigentlich durchgehend versucht, meinen Rechner halbwegs up-to-date zu halten, in den letzten Jahren habe ich das aber etwas vernachlässigt... 
Hier meine Aufrüst-Historie (soweit ich es noch nachvollziehen kann):
- Prozessor: AMD X2 3800+ auf AMD X2 6000+ auf AMD II X2 250
- CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9500 auf Scythe Mugen 2
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB auf 2x2GB auf 4x2GB
- Grafikkarte: nVidia 6800GT auf Radeon X850XT auf Radeon HD4870
- Festplatte: 250GB auf 640GB auf SSD + 2TB HDD - eine zweite SSD liegt aktuell noch im Schrank, diese ist für Spiele geplant sobald der PC wieder fit ist...
- Gehäuse: MS-Tech LC-182 auf NZXT HU-001 auf Fractal Design Define R4
- Monitor: Acer AL1916AS auf Samsung T200 auf Dell U2311h

Wichtig waren mir immer hochwertige Komponenten mit einem sinnvollen Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis, daher habe ich bei der Basis nicht gespart und den i7-6700K gewählt. Das schränkt leider die Auswahl bei den verbleibenden Komponenten recht stark ein. Natürlich wäre es trotzdem ein riesiger Schritt nach vorne und würde den PC (abgesehen von der Grafikkarte, die wäre dann aber auch bald fällig ) ins Jahr 2015 holen.

Hier ein Foto von dem guten Stück (die 2TB Datenplatte fehlt - diese wird übergangsweise im externen Gehäuse am Laptop meiner Freundin genutzt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanDietze (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:

Grafikkarte: Asus EAH 6950 (Das alte Schmuckstück, was zum Glück noch läuft [Siehe CPU-Kühler])
CPU-Kühler: Stock AMD (AIO Wasserkühlung hat einen Riss gebildet und sich etwas über die GPU entleert)
CPU: AMD 1090T (Mittlerweile schon oft an dem Leistungspotenzialmaximum angelangt, jedoch immer noch gut) 
Mainboard: Gigabyte 990FX UD3 (Viele Anschlüsse, viele möglichkeiten und musste im letzen Monat der Garantiezeit ausgetauscht werden [PCI-e Steckplatz der GPU defekt])
SSD: 120 GB Corsair Force 3 (Die dauerhaft fast voll ist)
HDD: Western Digital Cavier Black 1 TB (Wurde damals agressiv als gut beworben und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit)
Gehäuse: Super Flower SF-2000R (Welches ich damals [Vor 6 Jahren], als Abbo  Prämie zu meinem ersten Abbo erhalten habe)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2350 (Welcher schon fast 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8 GB (Der war damals einfach der Günstigste und das zweite 8GB Kit wird nicht mehr erkannt)
Netzteil: Corsair Silent Pro 700W

An sich kein Schlechtes System, jedoch ist es schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Keines der Teile ist neuer als 6 Jahre und seitdem habe ich einfach kaum mehr Geld zusammenbekommen. Nichtmal die Defekten bzw. nun unbrauchbaren Teile [CPU-AIO Wasserkühlung] kann ich austauschen. Nun ja derzeit auch kein Wunder, wenn man eine Private Schule besucht, auf der man einen Ausbildungsabschluss macht und dort 500 € im Monat zahlt und dann dazu noch 100€ für die Fahrkarte, zur 30km und 60 Minuten Fahrzeit, entfernten Schule.

Wünschen tue ich es mir schon seit längerem da etwas aufzurüsten, doch ich gönne es auch jedem Anderen. Deshalb viel Glück allen und den Gewinner wünsche ich viel Spaß mit den Teilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## eMptY00 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HI

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015. 

Würde mich über dieses Upgrade sehr freuen da ich mir vor fast 5 Jahren (GPU vor 2 Jahren) diesen Computer gekauft habe
und einfach kein Geld für ein neues Highend-System habe

*Ausgewählte Komponenten*

*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
* Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Komponenten
Weil es für mich das größte Ersparnispotential hat
da ich mir nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte für ca. 300 kaufen
muss für ein System das wieder mindestens die nächsten 5 Jahre hält 

*Aktuelles System*

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K
*CPU Kühler:* bequiet DarkRock 2
*Mainboard:* Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 
*RAM:* DDR3-1333 8GB G.Skill 2x4GB 
*Grafikkarten:* Asus HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO (256GB) 
*HDD:* 500GB WD 
*Case:* CM 690 II 
*Netzteil:* Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder schöne Aktion und diesesmal auch etwas überarbeitet als die letzten Male, find ich gut, auch sehr geile Hardware dabei. 

Ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!  
Ich nehme nicht teil, andere brauchen es nötiger.


----------



## deltoo-3790X (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, erstmal geile Aktion von euch und dann auch schon meine Bewerbung: 

Was ich gerne hätte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Was ich habe:
Gehäuse: Sharkoon REX3 Value Edition
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance
CPU: Intel i7-3770k @3,8Ghz
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL
RAM: 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
Netzteil: Lepa B650
Grafik: MSI GTX 660
SSD: SanDisk 128GB (Bis zum Bersten voll)
HDD: Hitachi 1000GB
Monitor: Fujitsu L19W-10 19Zoll


Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich erwählt, da ich mal einen neuen Monitor (da meiner gerade mal 1440x900 Pixel auflöst) und eine neue Grafikkarte (da die gute TwinFrozr zwar noch gut kühlt aber nicht genügend Leistung für aktuelle Spiele hat) nötig hätte.

Viel Glück wünsche ich natürlich auch allen anderen bewerben.


----------



## wacoda (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Eine tolle Sache die Ihr da veranstaltet. Danke denen die das ermöglichen!
Da versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück.
Die gefühlten hundert mal (es waren dann aber doch nur etwas mehr als die hälfte ) Wärmeleitpaste drauf und runter für den Thermal Griszzly Test haben meinem Mainboard samt CPU zwar nicht geschadet
aber eine neue CPU samt Mainboard würde die gelegentlichen Ruckler in DCS wohl mindern und vor allem Film und Bildbearbeitung beschleunigen. 
Vor allem da man das ACK in den Kühlkreislauf einbeziehen kann gefällt mir 
Würde auch gut in das Gehäuse passen welches ich baue.

*Damit würde ich gerne meine Kiste aufrüsten:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Mein aktuelles System:*

Mainboard: Msi Z77 MPower
Prozessor: Intel i5-3570K
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX 970 Gaming 4G
CPU & Grafikkartenkühler: Wasser
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 GB Geil DD3-1600
Netzteil: Seasonic X660 Platinum
SSD: Intel SSD 520 240GB
Monitor: Asus VH242H
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II withe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichem Gruss und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück

wacoda


----------



## chris2303 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr schöne Aktion. Gerade so kurz vor Weihnachten würden mich ein paar neue Komponenten sehr glücklich machen  Hier sind meine gewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein altes System würde sich vor allem über eine Grafikkarte und ein neues Gehäuse freuen:

CPU: i7-870
Mainboard: Gigabyte H55-UD3H
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB + Arctic Accelero 2
Ram: G-Skill Ripjaw 2x4 GB
Netzteil: OCZ Modxstream Pro 600W
Gehäuse: Aerocool RS9 (incl. ON/OFF Schalter mit Wackelkontakt)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-Macho 2
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop
Monitor: Acer S243HL

Langsam wäre es echt Zeit für was neues, doch leider gibt mein Geldbeutel zur Zeit nicht so viel her. Daher würde ich mich sehr über die Komponenten freuen


----------



## GHill (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und liebe Forum Mitglieder,

ich möchte mich gerne bewerben bei dieser tollen Aktion 
Mein System habe ich seit 2011 und habe es seitdem nach und nach verbessert, um auf dem neusten Stand zu bleiben. Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne mit und gegen Freunde und mit etwas Glück könnte ich meinem System eine kleine Auffrischung gönnen. 

Folgende Komponenten sind in meinem PC verbaut:

CPU                           Intel I7 3930K Sockel 2011
CPU Kühler           Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard             Gigabyte X-79 UD3
Grafikkarte            MSI Gtx 970 Gaming 4G
RAM                          2 x 8Gb Kingston Hyper X Black DDR3 1600
SSD                            Crucial MX100 256Gb
HDD's                      Toshiba 1TB und Western Digital 3TB
Netzteil                   Coolermaster M2 Silent Pro 620W
Gehäuse                  CM Storm Enforcer
Gehäuse Lüfter    4 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Single 120mm rot (2 in der Front und 2 oben) und 1 x Enermax T.B.Silence hinten
Laufwerk                 LG M Disk Super Multi DVD Brenner
Monitor                   Acer S242HL

Die CPU finde ich hat noch etwas Zeit alt zu werden.
Der CPU Kühler wurde vor einem halben Jahr gekauft und ist noch top.
Das Mainboard hat für meinen Geschmack zu wenig PWM Anschlüsse aber sonst gibt es für mich keinen Grund es zu wechseln.
Die Grafikkarte ist für FullHD richtig gut, trotz der Beschneidung von Nvidia, aber für QHD und darüber hinaus doch etwas langsam.
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist ok aber für einen Wechsel auf eine schnellere Taktung lohnt es sich preislich nicht, meiner Meinung nach.
Die SSD ist und war ihr Geld wert da dort meine Version von Windows 10 installiert ist.
Die HDD's verrichten ihren Dienst für meinen Geschmack etwas laut aber bieten halt den Speicher für meine Spielesammlung.
Das Netzteil wurde 2011 gekauft und setzt schon langsam etwas Staub an.
Das Gehäuse wurde nachgekauft da es schön viel Platz bietet aber nicht zu groß ist und es macht durch das Fenster auf Lan Partys etwas her.
Die Gehäuse Lüfter hatte ich aus dem Grund gekauft da sie beleuchtet sind aber die Beleuchtung auch ausgeschaltet werden kann. Sie sind leise und das Innere des Gehäuses wird mit einem guten Luftstrom versorgt.
Das Laufwerk ist gekauft worden da das Landleben zwar eine schöne Natur und Luft bietet aber dafür die Internetgeschwindigkeit nicht gerade die höchste ist und ich ab und zu mal Filme schaue.
Der Monitor wurde mir von meinem Bruder überlassen und ist meiner (PCGH Leser) Meinung nach nicht mehr für die Zukunft gewappnet.


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Nun warum habe ich mich für diese Zusammenstellung entschieden?

Grund 1 Grafikkarte: Die MSI Gtx 980Ti Gaming 6G würde meinem System die Leistung bringen für Spiele in 2560x1440.

Grund 2 Netzteil: Vom be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM erwarte ich mir einen noch leiseren und effizienteren Betrieb als mit meinem bisherigem Netzteil von Coolermaster und das be quiet! sieht besser aus 

Grund 3 Monitor: Mit dem Sprung von Full HD auf QHD erhoffe ich mir ein besseres Spieleerlebnis.

Nun folgen noch Bilder von meinem System


----------



## Schnitte (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion und passt perfekt um meine alte Gurke aufzurüsten. Spiele machen kaum mehr Spaß, da fast alles ruckelt ohne Ende.

Gewählte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein (ur)altes System:
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8400
Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2-FR
GPU: Palit Radeon HD4870 Dual Edition
Ram: OCZ 2x1GB + 1x2GB
Netzteil: Seasonic SS380-HB
Gehäuse: XION (Standard ATX)
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9700
HDD: 250GB Crucial SSD
Monitor: LG Flatron L227WT (22")

Die Grafikkarte müsste ich mir dann wohl selber zulegen.


----------



## Ragoran (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da ich meinen ersten Pc zusammen mit meinem bruder zusammengestellt hatte und er schon min 3 jahre alt ist würde ich mich über die neuen Komponenten sehr freuen. Ich versuche meinen Pc immer gut zu pflegen und würde das mit den neuen Komonenten natürlich auch weiterhin so machen. Da mein Motherboard , der Prozessor und der Arbeitsspeicher das älteste an meinem PC sind habe ich mich dafür entschieden. Der zweite Monitor würde mir auch sehr gefallen da ich schon immer mal einen zweiten haben wollte. Warum ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden habe bringt mir denk ich die meisten Vorteile.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das ist mein Aktueller PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600K
Motherboard: EVGA Z68 FTW
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850w
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GTX 670
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X
SSD: Corsair Force Series 3
HDD: Western Digital Green WD10EZRX 1TB, Western Digital Green WD10EACS 1TB
Monitor: Asus VE278Q Schwarz 
Soundkarte: Asus Soundkarte Xonar D2X/XDT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt und wünsche allen anderen viel glück.

mfg Artur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (5. November 2015)

*—«•´¨*•.¸¸.* ..::**: Pimp my PC Bewerbung :**::… *.¸¸.•*¨`•»—*

*Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bewerben.*​

Ich freue mich, dass die PCGH Redaktion so eine tolle Aktion veranstaltet.
Somit komme ich mit etwas Glück doch noch an ein aktuelles Basis System.

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist mittlerweile doch recht in die Jahre gekommen,
und hat derzeit circa 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Hier und da habe ich mit der Zeit dann kleinere Upgrades gemacht.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich z.B. noch eine Zotac Geforce GTX 260 AMP verbaut.
Diese habe ich nun endgültig in Rente geschickt, nachdem ich hier im Forum günstig 
eine Asus GTX670 ergattern konnte.

Aktuelle Spiele laufen damit zwar noch, aber doch leider in recht 
bescheidenen Auflösungen. 



Bei den zu auswählenden Komponenten für die Aufrüstaktion, habe ich mich für einen
neuen aktuellen Basisunterbau entschieden, sprich Mainboard, CPU, RAM und Gehäuse.


*Warum ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden habe?*
Die Basiskomponenten sind bei meinem PC am ältesten und nicht mehr zeitgemäß, insbesondere
der Arbeitsspeicher läuft fast am Limit. 
Ich hatte noch bis vor kurzem 2x 2GB RAM, und mir noch mal gebraucht ein weiteres 2x 2GB Ram Kit 
von OCZ bei eBay ersteigert. 
Leider mußte ich dann feststellen, dass ein RAM Slot auf meinem Mainboard defekt ist und ich nur 3 der 4
Ram Slots benutzen konnte.

Das jetzige Gehäuse, empfinde ich Geräusch technich auch nicht als optimal. 
Da man durch die offene Bauweise trotz integrierter Wasserkühlung fast alle Innengeräusche hört. 
Man hört deutlich die Gehäuselüfter und die Pumpe.

Die restlichen Komponenten, also Grafikkarte und gegebenenfalls neues Netzteil werde ich mir 
dann später irgendwann mal selber nachkaufen, falls mal wieder etwas Geld über ist.


Ich erhoffe mir durch die ausgewählten Komponenten, einen Leistungsfähigeren und auch
leiseren Rechner zu bekommen, mit dem ich lange Zeit meinen Spass habe.


*Meine derzeitigen verbauten Komponenten:*

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
*CPU Kühler: *Thermaltake LCS Wasserkühlung 
*Mainboard:* Asus P5Q Pro
*RAM:* 3x 2GB DDR2-1066  OCZ Reaper
*Grafikkarte:* Asus Geforce GTX 670 DirectCU II  -  (1 Monat alt, hier im Forum gekauft)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO  250 GB 
*Soundkarte*: Creative SB X-Fi
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 650W
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Armor+LCS
*Laufwerk*: LG GSA-4163B   -  (16x DVD/CD Brenner)
*Monitor:* Samsung T27A550



*Für die Aktion ausgewählte Komponenten:*

*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*


Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern viel Glück,
und bedanke mich bei PCGH für die tolle Aktion. 

*Ich bin schon gespannt auf zukünftige Aktionen von euch
In diesem Sinne...*
​
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartmensch (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuche auch mal mein Glück:
Aktuelle Hardware:
Gigabyte GA970 UD 3P Mainboard mit AMD FX 8320 CPU und Arctic Freezer Extreme CPU Kühler.
4*4 GB RAM DDR 1600 (Corsair)
128 GB SSD (M4-CT128)
500 GB HDD ( WD5000AADS)
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB Grafikkarte 
Soundblaster Z Soundkarte
An einem Asus Synchmaster P2250

Und ich würde so Aufrüsten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Summe:            45 Punkte

Warum diese Wahl?
Die CPU ist für mich durchaus noch ausreichend, beim Gaming kommt es eher auf die Grafikkarte an.
Den RAM wollte ich ersetzen, weil ich keine Steigerungsmöglichkeiten mehr habe, da alle Slots belegt sind.
Ja und ich nutze VMs, daher kann viel RAM nicht schaden.
Der Monitor  iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 wäre  auf jeden Fall eine gute Ergänzung, da ich nur einen FHD TFT besitze.
Freesnych ist ja ohnehin mit der Nvidia Graka nicht möglich.
Die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G hat genug Reserven für mehr als FHD Gaming, passt also gut zum Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thetruestarr (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Durchaus eine nette Aktion 

Mein System in Kurzform:

Intel i5 760 3,6GHZ OC
GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3
4x 2GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333MHZ
ASUS GTX 960 OC 4GB

weitere Daten bzw Bilder: GAMING-KISTE: - Intel i5 760 - Asus Strix Geforce GTX 960 OC - Mein-PC.eu


Mein System (Upgrade)
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Warum gerade diese Komponenten?
Alles bis auf meine Grafikkarte sind ziemlich veraltet und müssten einmal ausgetauscht werden :/


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kann sich da jeder bewerben und es wird nach dem Zufallsprinzip gewählt, oder welche Kriterien gelten da?

Wenn ich so quer hier durch den Thread lese, sind da doch einige User bei, denen ich das Upgrade gönnen würde (C2D, C2Q, Pentium 3), dafür aber auch viele Systeme, die eher in der oberen Liga mitspielen.
Fände es irgendwie schön, wenn User mit wirklich langsamen Systemen bevorzugt würden. Hat ja doch meist auch finanzielle Gründe.
Einen neuerern I5, I7 und Grafikkarten wie 970ti zähle ich da nicht zu.


----------



## sug4r (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Wunschupgrade:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuelles System:*

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P8H77-M LE +  Intel Core i7-2600 (Non-K)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic (glaube ich)
GPU: EVGA Nvidia GTX 970 SC
RAM: 2× 8 GiByte DDR3-1600 GEiL
HDDs/SSDs: 120 GiByte PNY SSD (Windows u. Programme) + 512 GiByte SSD (Steam u. Games) + 1,75 TByte 2,5" HDD (Datengrab)
Gehäuse: NZXT Zero (1ste Version von 2007, schon etwas betagt)
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT E5-550W
Monitor: Asus VE278
Laufwerk: Bluray - DVDRW Kombolaufwerk
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Mouse: Logitech G402



Kann man seinen Rechner auch persönlich vorbeibringen falls man gewinnt?

Is nur ne Dreiviertelstunde Fahrt in etwa...


----------



## Alfivw (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

erstmal super Aktion! 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wäre Toll es zu gewinnen !
Möge der richtige gewinnen und Spaß und freude damit haben.

Macht weiter so!


----------



## jules.m (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Warum wohnsitz in deutschland? Was ist mit euren treuen lesern aus den nachbarländern? 

Dabei hätt ich einen neuen monitor so gut brauchen können, nachdem meiner letzte woche das zeitliche gesegnet hat


----------



## spyhacker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein aktuelles System:
Grundsystem ist ein Alienware Aurora r2

Intel i7-920 4x2,67Ghz @ 4x4,14Ghz (mit original Wasserkühlung)
G.Skill Value  12GB, DDR3-1333, CL7-7-7-21 im Tri-Channel-Modus
Palit Nvidia Geforce 770GTX mit 4GB
Sasmung SSD 850Pro 256GB
Original Netzteil
Original Gehäuselüfter

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...weil mein aktuelles System schon über 9 Jahre alt ist und durch aufrüsten (Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, SSD) am Leben geblieben ist, würde ich gern mein Grundsystem erneuern.
Bei manchen Spiele kommt es, bei aufwendigen Situationen, zu leichten Rucklner.. bis sich das System wieder fängt.

Ich habe die Auswahl des Wunschsystems aus folgenden Gründen gewählt.
-Mainboard und Prozessor sind einfach absolut relevant, diese Komponenten müssen einfach funktionieren, weil alle weiteren Komponenten über diese Hauptkomponenten verbunden sind und somit auch arbeiten.
-CPU-Kühler: Hier lege ich nicht so viel Wert drauf, weil es nicht wirklich einen guten Konsens zwischen Preis/Leistung/Lautstärke gibt. Leistung ist mir wichtiger, wie Lautstärke des PCs.
-RAM: Arbeitsspeicher ist absolut wichtig und nicht gerade die Masse des Speichers, sondern die Geschwindigkeit! Umso schnelle umso besser 
-Netzteil: Eigenes Haus, eigene Familie, eigene Kosten der Stromrechnung.. Ergo ist der Punkt Energieeffiziens sehr wichtig für mich und somit auch die Qualität des Netzteils.
-Bildschirm: Musste ich auswählen und würde Ihn dann Spenden, an meine alte Schule.. ich hoffe die haben keine Röhrenbildschirme mehr


----------



## flavouric (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr schöne Aktion von euch! 

Mein derzeitiger PC ist ein Retail-PC von HP, Upgrademöglichkeiten gibt's da nur wenige.. daher ist auch ein neues Gehäuse in meiner Auswahl. 

*Derzeitige Komponenten:*
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i3-530 Processor (4M Cache, 2.93 GHz)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)
Mainboard: HP-Retail
PS: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1600
HDD1: 1000GB WD Black WD1003FZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
HDD2: 1000GB WD Green 5.400U/min

In dem System war ohne weiteres eigentlich nur eine neue Grafikkarte möglich, und im Zuge dessen, da das 300W Netzteil zu schwach war, ein neues Netzteil von be quiet! das dann zusammen mit der Grafikkarte im neuen PC Platz finden sollte. (Den Platz, den es in dem Gehäuse aktuell nicht findet.. es liegt oben auf dem PC drauf.)
Als Azubi ist man dort aber leider finanziell sehr eingeschränkt, auch wenn man im IT-Sektor arbeitet. 

Für Anwendungen/Spiele die nicht sehr CPU-lastig sind, geht der PC auch noch einigermaßen. Da ich aber gerne ruckelfrei spielen und mehr als eine virtuelle Maschine betreiben möchte, wäre eine neue CPU echt super. 

*Nun zu meiner PmP2015-Auswahl:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das wäre echt eine super Entlastung! So müsste ich nicht noch 1,5-2 Jahre mit dem PC rumdümpeln. 

Grüße

Niklas!


----------



## Shariv (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also erstmal tolle Aktion! Dann meine zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

meine alte möhre kommt langsam in die jahre und meine r7 260x schafft wohl fallout 4 nicht mehr ;( aber dann hab ich eueren beitrag auf facebook gesehen und kann wieder hoffen wieder durch das ödland zu streifen und endlich ordentlich los zu witchern!!!

mein system:
Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 3
CPU: AMD Fx 6100
Ram: 2x4GB 1333 (zusammengewürfelt)
GPU: R7 260x
HD: 2xSeagate Barracuda
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD28 Grün
Monitor: HKC 2412a
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 W


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Yay wieder die 10000 Benutzer die sich extra dafür Registrieren.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück  

Mit dem Upgrade wäre ich perfekt für Fallout 4 gerüstet 
Mein derzeitiges System wurde durch diverse Aufrüstungen immer wieder etwas gehoben, die CPU zeigt aber langsam ihr Alter und die neuesten Spiele
laufen einfach nicht so gut wie ich es mir manchmal Wünsche. Mit einer Skylake Plattform hätte ich erst einmal wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe.

Derzeitige verbaute Komponenten:
Q9550 E0 @ 3,4 Ghz gekühlt mit Zerotherm FZ-120 Nanoxia Edition
Asus P5E
8GB DDR-2 800Mhz
Powercolor HD7950 Boost
120GB Samsung 840 Evo
640 GB Western Digital WD6400AAKS
2TB Westerb Digital WD20EARX
Chieftec CS601

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nothing


----------



## Uglyboy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt eine Superidee, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich aktuell eh mit dem Gedanken spiele einzelne Komponenten meines jetzigen Systems in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken.

Hier wäre meine Zusammenstellung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Meine erst kürzlich erworbene Asus Strix 390 würde ich mitnehmen, genau so wie meine Festplatten. Ersetzt werden würden also folgende Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500k
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced
Monitor: 23 Zoll Samung Monitor

Denke, aus den alten Komponenten und meiner alten Grafikkarte (MSI 560 TI) lässt sich noch ein brauchbares System für meine Neffen basteln .

Grüße,
Uglyboy


----------



## Yo123 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
> Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
> ...



Momentan hätten wir im Angebot :
Ein Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P v1.0 in der Kategorie Mainboard
Einen Core i5-6600k  in der Kategorie CPU
Einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler in der Kategorie CPU Kühler
Eine  4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition in der Kategorie Grafikkarte
16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL16-16-16 Dual Kit in der Kategorie Arbeitsspeicher
240GB SanDisk Plus 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (SDSSDA-240G-G25) in der Kategorie SSD
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA ST1000DM003 für die kleine Portion Speicher
Ein Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt Netzteil
und zu guter letzt : als Gehäuse kommt ein Inter-Tech Black Velvation CM-35 Midi Tower zum Tragen.
Und mehr gab mein Geldbeutel nicht her^^
Vll kann die PCGH ja für mich ein Wunder bewirken <3
Und neuer und alter RAM könnten ja in Harmonie zusammen arbeiten :x
und auf das Warum? Ich mag auch mal ein halbwegs flottes System :X


----------



## figgens (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

das wären meine Wunschkomponenten

zu meinem eigenen System

Nvidia  Geforce gt 630
cpu  Amd Fx 6200
 Arbeitsspeicher 8 Gb
Netzteil habe ich gerade keine Ahnung ist aber gerade ausreichend für meinen schwachen pc
Mainbord Asus M5 A 78L-M

es gibt für mich eigentlich nur noch 2 Gründe für eine Aufrüstung, Fallout 4 und Deus Ex Mankind Divided wenn ich die beiden noch zocken kann dann kann ich auch in frieden diese Welt verlassen


----------



## frader (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



> Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
> Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
> 
> ...




Aktuell hätte ich nur gerne ein CPU-Upgrade da mein Sandy mittlerweile schon etwas (in Würde) gealtert ist. 
Würde sich für meine intensive Videobearbeitung richtig lohnen. Deshalb auch so viel Speicherplatz bei meiner Kiste.
Warum man für die 6700K Kombo unbedingt ein 400€ Board verbauen muss ist mir aber ein Rätsel.
Ich würde da eher ein 150€ Board nehmen und dazu dann ne 500GB SSD und einen noch wertigeren Tower verbauen.

Was die Games betrifft bin ich bei FullHD noch wunschlos glücklich.
Den Monitor bräuchte ich im Grunde gar nicht. Obwohl, mit Dualmonitoring lässt sich besser arbeiten!

Aktuell habe ich folgende Konfig:


> CPU: Intel I7 2700K
> Kühler Corsair H80
> Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> Ram: 4x 4GB 1600er DDR3 Corsair
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iH_fRR3ak (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Sehr gute Aktion. Kommt zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Fehlt nur noch das nötige Glück.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97
Prozessor:  i7-4770K
CPU-kühler: Noctua NH-D15S
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast 2133
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC 4GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Black 2TB
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000 1000W
Monitor: Asus VG278HE + Nvidia 3D Vision 2

Die Aufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mit meinem bestehenden System, welches ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nach und nach aufgerüstet habe, bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Einzig die Grafikkarte könnte und müsste gepimpt werden. Darum habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 980 Ti entschieden.
Im Rechner von meinem Sohn steckt eine GTX 770 mit 2GB, welche ich in meinen PC als Zweitkarte, für Physik reserviert, platzieren würde
und bei ihm entsprechend die 4GB Karte verbauen. Die von mir noch ausgewählte SSD würde ich als Laufwerk für Spiele im Rechner nutzen.
Der Monitor von iiyama wäre nice to have, weil mein Asus rockt, mit seinen 144Hz und 2ms. Hoffentlich bald befeuert von einer GTX 980 Ti/GTX 770 Combo!

Bild vom PC kann ich leider nicht hinterlegen, da ich arbeitsmäßig unterwegs bin.


----------



## Schamoon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aktuelles System:
Intel i7 4790K
MSI Z97A Gaming 6
6GB MSI 980 ti Gaming 6
be Quiet! Pure Power 630W CM
be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window + 1 zusätzlicher Silent Wings 2 PWM lüfter
Alpenföhn Sella CPU Kühler
2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9
2x 8GB G.Skill Ares 1600 CL9
Monitor: LG IPS 24" (genau bezeichnung kenn ich leider nicht mehr)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der neue Prozessor mit dem Mainboard würde das System dank der bereits erworbenen Grafikkarte (jetzt erst 3 Tage im gebrauch) auf das aktuellste Level bringen und den Rechner fit für die nächsten Jahre machen.


----------



## Reaper1980 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich weil ich auch mal Spiele in HD spielen möcht die aktuellen titel.

Mein System:
Cpu  i5 4670 K
Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR 1600
Mainboard Gigabyte  Ga-H87N Wifi
GPU Gigabyte GTX 560ti OC
Gehäuse Bitfenix Prodigy ITX
Netzteil be quiet Pure Power L8 630 Watt

Meine Konfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
*

*


----------



## killua27 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal geniale Aktion und passt wie die Faust aufs Auge . Da ich vor kurzem mit dem aufrüsten begonnen habe: Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, CPU Kühler und Netzteil. 
Leider ging mir für den rest das gute Geld aus.

Hier meine Wunschauswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Nepton XL
RAM: 8 GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: MSI Gforce GTX 970 ME
Netzteil: be quiet
Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog
Festplatte: ADATA SSD S510 120GB


----------



## J-Tusche (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich habe mich neu angemeldet, habe aber seit mindestens 10 Jahre PCGH-Abo.

mein Rechner ist veraltet und es ist frustrierend das kein Spiel mehr läuft.

Ich versuche mein Glück mal.

Das sind die Komponenten, die ich wählen würde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitigen Komponente:

Mainboard: EVGA 132-CK-N78
Speicher:      4GB DDR2
Prozessor:   Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
GPU:              GTX 470
Festplatte:  Crucial SSD BX 100 250GB
Netzteil:       Cooler Master 620W


----------



## Madfurion (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

klasse Aktion und auch super Umgesetzt mit den Schiebereglern etc.

Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum so? Das wäre die perfekte Grundlage für einen PC der auch noch die nächsten 3-5 Jahre sehr gut mithalten kann. 

Momentan Verbaut:

Mainboard / CPU: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H / Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
CPU Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 2x4GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Grafikkarte: R9 290 Vapor-X
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Netzteil:  bequiet! E10 CM 500W 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephrit215 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal :3

Bin durch FB (ja,Seite ist vorher geliked gewesen) auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden also und da Text Zeit kosten gleich zur Sache um selbige zu sparen, bin ja nicht der Einzige hier:

Konfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC(Möhre trifft das da ganz gut):

CPU: Core2Quad Q9400 @2.66
RAM: 8GB DDR2
Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
Kühler: Xilence LGA Q
HDD: 1,5TB Western Union
SDD: 125GB Sandisk
Grafikkarte: MSI 560 Ti Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Bequiet! 640w
Monitor: AOC 2236
Staub: Viel zu viel, habs gerade auf dem Bild gesehen also Asche auf mein Haupt und putzen...

Und viel Glück auch allen Mitbewerbern.


----------



## Joshy875 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Bewerbung:



Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriger Studenten-PC:

Gehäuse: Cooltek K2 --> schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen (8 Jahre alt, teilweise defekt, wird zu staubig)
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43 --> alte Plattform  möchte deswegen auf eine neue und zukunftssichere Plattform wechseln
Netzteil: Seasonic 550W PCGH Edition --> noch top und neu
Prozessor: AMD FX 6300 --> auch Grund meines Wunsches die Plattform zu wechseln, da deutlich abgeschlagen im Vergleich zum i5 6600k
cpu-Kühler: Coolermaster TX3-Evo: CPU wird relativ heiß und übertakten ist mit diesem Kühler nicht möglich
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 750 OC 2GB --> wäre natürlich auch lohnenswert aufzurüsten, aber warte dann lieber noch bis zur nächsten Graka-Generation nächstes Jahr
Festplatte: Samsung SSD Evo 250 GB --> ist zwar gut, aber habe viel zu wenig Speicherplatz und meine alte HDD ist schrott....
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Gskill Sniper DDR3 1866--> ist noch super, würde ich weiterverwenden.
Monitor: Samsung S B350 27 zoll --> groß genug, aber sicher nicht das beste Bild --> an dieser stelle würde ich die 14 Punkte für den Monitor lieber in die GTX 970 eintauschen wenn möglich, dann wäre Geburtstag und Weihnachten zusammen 

~


----------



## Racoon1211 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games!

Leider reicht mein jetziger PC nicht mehr annähernd für moderne Spiele, besonders da ich vor habe mir eines der noch kommenden Virtual Reality Headsets (Oculus Rift) zuzulegen.
Das größte Problem dabei ist leider das Geld, denn nicht nur das VR Headset, sondern auch neue Computerhardware muss bezahlt werden *seufz*

Die Hauptkonfiguration meines jetzigen PC's lautet:

Mainboard Gigabyte Z68APD3
8 Gb Corsair Value Select DDR3
GeForce GTX 560

Das ist leider alles Andere als ausreichend.

Meine Wunschkomponenten für "Pimp my PC 2015" wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank und auch viel Glück an alle Anderen.


----------



## OldGameZocker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Ich würde mich sehr über eine Aufrüstung freuen, nachdem mein Board und meine CPU 5-6 Jahre alt sind, wäre es so langsam Zeit und mein Monitor gibt auch langsam den Geist auf... das Gehäuse wäre eine nette Auffrischung zu meinem Gehäuse. Und der Dark Rock Pro 3 steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste....ich würde mich freuen das Skylake Zeitalter mit Dampf von DDR4 begrüßen zu können und meine Grafikkarte auszureißen mit dem passenden Mainboard, der CPU, ordentlich Platz im RAM und dem größeren Monitor. 

Mein PC*

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 860 2,8GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
Festplatte(n): Samsung 840 Evo 1TB, Western Digital WD20EARX 2TB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming, 4GB GDDR5
Sound: onBoard
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 630 - mattschwarz
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

*Pimp my PC 2015
*
*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)*
*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)*
*RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)*
*Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Foto folgt heute Abend ^^*


----------



## dickerbretty (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!
Erstmal Danke für diese Aktion!

Meine Konfiguration zur Zeit ist:

CPU
			AMD Phenom II X4 955	
			Deneb 45nm Technologie
RAM
			8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 803MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
			ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A78L/USB3 (AM3R2)	
Grafik
			S242HL (1920x1080@60Hz) (Acer)
			2047 MBNVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (CardExpert Technology)	
Speicher
			 698GB Seagate ST750LX003-1AC154 ATA Device (SATA)	39 °C
			 111GB Seagate ST3120023A ATA Device (ATA)	45 °C
Optische Laufwerke
 			ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
			HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device
Audio
			Realtek High Definition Audio (on Board)
Netzteil
                   Corsair CX500

Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration würde ich mir dann gerne so wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grafikkarte muss man ja eh öfter mal upgraden, aber da warte ich erstmal den Trend DX12 ab und was sich dann in dem Sektor so tut!

Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt! 

Grüße

P.S.: Leider bekomme ich kein besseres Bild vom Innenleben meines PC´s hin! Ich hoffe das reicht! Hab nur ne miese Handy-cam!


----------



## Shurchil (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*sabber* Tolle Aktion!

Hier meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Monster-CPU und der neue und größere RAM würden mir meine Videobearbeitung sehr erleichtern. 
Und das neue Gehäuse würde mir endlich ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement ermöglichen. 
Obwohl der Monitor nicht sein müsste für mich. 


Meine jetzige Hardware:

Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
CPU: i5-3570k
GPU: GTX 970 4G Gaming (MSI)
RAM: 2x4 GB DD3-1600
Netzteil: OCZ 500mxsp (500 Watt)
SSD: Crucial 128 GB
HDD: Toshiba 3TB
Gehäuse: AeroCool irgendwas (weiß den genauen Namen nicht^^) 
Monitor: LG 25um65-p (21:9 IPS)

Beste Grüße und danke für diese Aktion!


----------



## CSBReaper (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewählte Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein System: 
Mainboard/CPU: Asrock M3N78D + AMD Athlon II X4 645
RAM: 2x 2GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
SSD: 120 GB ADATA SP 900
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Monitor: ASUS VE228 + ACER X193HQ
Gehäuse: MS-TECH CA-0300 Raptor NG

Meine alte Möhre braucht dringend Hilfe! Ultra schlechtes Kabelmanagement gepaart mit Komponenten, die so langsam an ihre Auslastungsgrenze kommen. Die Gehäuselüfter klingen nur noch wie alte B52, der Monitor hat ein dermaßiges Spulenfiepen, dass ich mehrfach zum Arzt ging und mich auf einen möglichen Tinnitus hin untersucht habe. Die langen Ladezeiten des PCs haben jedoch auch Vorteile! Man kann sich einen Kaffee holen, die Steuererklärung machen, die Wohnung säubern, die Winterreifen aufs Auto montieren und vieles mehr! 
Ich habe immer wieder versucht nach und nach Komponenten auszutauschen, als Student sind die Mittel jedoch begrenzt. Ohne einen halbwegs adäquaten PC müsste ich ja mal tatsächlich in die Uni gehen! Wie grausam!

Bitte helft mir liebes PCG-Hardware-Team!

Viele Grüße aus Trier

Sebastian


----------



## AnukWolf (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal.
Bin zwar gerade neu hier, aber trotzdem schon jahrelang eifriger PCGH Leser 

Mein gewünschten Upgrades:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3
MB: MSI H87-G43 Gaming
RAM: 16GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3
GPU: Asus R9 280x DC2T
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
NT: OCZ Fatal1ty 550W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Kühler: Corsair H60
Bildschirm: LG W2261VP

Da meine CPU sicherlich noch lange gute Dienste leisten wird,
habe ich den Fokus hauptsächlich auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. Meine ist zwar sicherlich
nicht von schlechten Eltern, beginnt aber bei aktuellen Games so langsam zu schwächeln,
außerdem muss ich gut für Star Citizen gerüstet sein, wofür meine sicherlich nicht reichen wird 

Mein Bitfenix Shinobi ist zwar ganz ordentlich für den Preis, aber ich wünsche mir dringend mal
ein etwas räumlicheres Gehäuse mit gutem Kabelmanagement, da wäre das Silent Base 800 ideal.
Die Dämmung ist da natürlich ein willkommenes Plus.

Die SSD würde ich mir gerne zusätzlich einbauen lassen, wenn es geht, 
da würde ich dann jegliche Spiele etc drauf packen, die die Performance brauchen.
Sonst halt einfach die alte ersetzen.

Das Lüfterset ist einfach nice2have und der Monitor wird meinen jetzigen einfach als Hauptbildschirm ablösen,
dann hätte ich mit dem jetzigen auch mal nen gescheiten Zweitbildschirm.

..Und ja, das da an der Festplatte ist Luftpolsterfolie, beste DIY Silence Lösung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanteTheRealDevil (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen 

Hier ist meine Bewerbung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Hier mein Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: NZXT Noctis 450
Mainboard: Asus P7P55-M
Netzteil: 450W Netzteil 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 7 Rev. 2
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270 Gaming 2048MB GDDR5 256bit DL DVI-I/-D
Festplatten: Samsung 840 Serie 120Gb SSD und 1TB HDD 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 Gb 1333Mhz 
Monitor: Acer G245H 24"

Hoffe das war alles ^^


----------



## pascal190981 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Möhre könnte gut ein tuning vertragen.


----------



## Seelengrab (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

meine Bewerbung besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein Daten lauten: 

CPU:		         Intel Core i7-2600k 
CPU Lüfter:      Scythe Mugen 2 REV B
RAM:		         2 x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Mainboard:	  MSI Z68A-GD65 (MS-7681) (B) 
GPU:		         MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
HDD:		         2 x Samsung HD103SJ – 1000GB
SSD:		         2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Netzteil:            Thermaltake 750 watt
Monitor:            Asus VG248QE 
Gehäuse:           Thermaltake Chaser MK-I



Ich würde gerne mit dem Mainboard, der CPU und dem Arbeitsspeicher wieder auf dem neusten stand sein, da ich auch viel mit Photoshop und Videobearbeitung arbeite und meine Konfiguration einfach schon veraltet und nicht mehr so leistungsstark ist, wie ich das gerne hätte. 

Auf jeden Fall wäre das ein Super Weihnachten falls ich Gewinne


----------



## LandsHeer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hier ist meine Bewerbung, ein Bild folgt später, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin von der Arbeit.

Hier mein Upgradewunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier mein Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower
Mainboard: Asrock Extreme6 Z77
Netzteil: 550W Netzteil
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,20 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H60
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 660 ti 3G
Festplatten: Samsung 830 128 GB und 2,5TB HDD
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 1600Mhz


Bild folgt wie gesagt später noch.


----------



## Apfelschorleinc (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

So würde meine Config aussehen, sehr gut gemacht mit den Schiebereglern gefällt mir richtig gut  .

Meine Momentane Config sieht wie folgt aus :

ASUS P8H61-MX USB3  Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy Bridge Sockel 1155
Mein Gehäuse ist das Gigabyte Sumo α
Das Netzteil ein LC Power 500 W
Festplatten sind einmal eine  Seagate 1 GB und eine Crucial Mx100 250 GB
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon R9 380 G1 Gigabyte Windforce
Arbeitspeicher  : 2 X 4 GB Samsung  1333 mhz
Monitore : BenQ Gl 2450 und ein Älterer Samsung Syncmaster 
Cpu Kühler : Ein Älteres Model der Macho Reihe

So dass ist meine Config an der ich gerne einiges ändern würde z.B das Kabelmanagement das mit einem Non Modularen Netzteil echt hart ist. Mein System ist klar schon etwas Veraltet und hoffe das ich es Schaffe hier 

Viel Glück allen anderen Mitbewerbern. !


----------



## hyperzwerg (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aloha,

erstmal danke für die Aktion! 

Hier mein Pfad:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner macht leider bei aktuellen Spielen langsam schlapp. ACU und Witcher 3 blieben deshalb bisher unangetastet 

CPU: Core i5 2380P @ 3,1 GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3Gen3
RAM: 2x4GB 1333MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 570HD SC
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A
PSU: Cougar 550W 
Gehäuse: Cougar Solution S
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: WD 640GB 7200 U/min
1. Monitor: Benq RL2455HM
2. Monitor: Benq E2200HD


----------



## psYcho-edgE (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*PIMP MY PC 2015*

Mein aktueller PC besitzt das folgende Setup:
Mainboard/CPU: ASUS B85-PLUS (C2) + Intel Core i5 4570
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance LP
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WF 3X (oc auf 1150MHz)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart M850W (CM)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912+
Monitor: Hanns.G 24" 1080p 5ms


Da ich mit meinem be quiet! CPU-Kühler äußerst zufrieden bin, würde ich ihm gerne mehr zu tun geben und mich ans Übertakten wagen. Leider ist mein i5 4570 dazu nicht in der Lage, weswegen ich gerne auf das K-Modell der Skylake-Architektur zurückgreifen würde: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem möchte ich in meinem Gehäuse für noch bessere Belüftung sorgen und entschied mich deshalb für das Lüfter-Set.
Der nächste Punkt ist mein aktuell überdimensioniertes 850W Netzteil, welches durch den 80+ Bronze Standard recht ineffizient arbeitet, da es höchstens auf Halblast läuft - da ich die Kabelmanagement-Option bei Netzteilen liebe habe ich mich für das Straight Power 10-CM entschieden, welches mit 80+ Gold deutlich effektiver arbeiten sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes würde ich gerne meinen billigen 1080p Monitor mit einem besseren Modell ersetzen - da ich AMD-Fan bin und mit der nächsten Generation aufrüsten möchte, habe ich mich für den FreeSync-Monitor iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 entschieden, damit mein Monitor schon bereit ist. 


Hier noch mal meine Aufstellung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Nachtrag:*
Die Bildqualität ist durch schlechtes Kunstlicht und eine schlechte Handykamera entstanden - inzwischen ist auch eine gute Kamera vorhanden, welche dann den Umbau bei mir Schritt-für-Schritt dokumentieren würde (diesmal ohne Wäschekorb im Hintergrund  )


----------



## Goetschb (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja mein system ist bissel älter
aber solangsam bräuchte ich was neues

mainbord Asusp5q
Cpu AMD4200xp+
4 GB arbeitschpeicher DDR2 hab aber noch 8 gb liegen wurden mir geschenkt und habe die leider nie nutzen können
Nvidia gforce 4200
monitor ist der HNC cy199d

und ich könnte schon viel mit 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesaija (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Uff, das finde ich ja mal eine tolle Aktion  Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren einen Pc selber zusammengestellt und viel Spaß bisher damit gehabt, doch langsam geht  ihm gerade, durch die Grafikkarte bei Aktuellen Krachern schon teilweise in Full Hd merklich die Puste aus und lechzt so zu sagen nach einem Upgrade.

Hier meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner:
Gehäuse Fractal Design R4
CPU: Intel I5 4670k 
Cpu Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce Gtx 770 2gb
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 120gb 840 pro evo, Western Digital Green Caviar 2Tb 
Ram: 8gb DD3 1333mhz oder 1600mhz bin mir gerad nicht Sicher voc Corsair Cl 9 9 9 24
Netzteil: Bequiet PURE POWER L7 | 630W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T22A350 22"


----------



## hugabuga (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

mein aktueles System

Mainboard/CPU: MSI FM2-A55-E33 + AMD A4000
CPU-Kühler:                  Orginal AMD
RAM        :                  2x2GB DDR3 1333
Netzteil:                   350w noname
Grafik:                       AMD/ATI Radeon HD4600 1GB
Monitor:                   philips 24"lcd

ich hoffe das ich mit meinem System es schaffe


----------



## SeiteHydra7 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ,

dies wäre meine Wunschteileliste:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Zzt. ist mein Pc ein Totalausfall, man kann so gut wie nichts darauf spielen. Dies wäre dann sozusagen ein Komplettumbau. Um Gpu, Arbeitsspeicher usw. werde ich mich selbst bemühen müssen. Danke für die Möglichkeit, hier teil zu nehmen. 

Momentanes System :
Gigabyte Am2 plus Mainboard
Amd A8 6600k
Amd Cpu Kühler
Amd Radeon R7 240
2*4Gb 1333 mhz ram
350 Watt Nt
Irgendein Noname mini Gehäuse
Samsung Syncmaster 226bw
1000gb HDD 


Mfg SeiteHydra7


----------



## gree1781 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hallo,

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Konfiguration Zuhause reicht leider nicht mehr gut zum Gaming geeignet wodurch ich die komponenten gut gebrauchen könnte da ich ein amer schüler bin 😷 und ums verrecken kein geld hab :
Cpu: intel i3 4130
cpu Kühler: dark rock 3
mainboard: msi gaming 5
Ram: 2*4 GB DDR3 1600MHZ
Netzteil:Corsair CX500M
Festplatten: 2*500GB HDD
Grafikkarte: Amd Radeon R9 280

währe echtgut endlich mal etwas gutes zu haben wie das Gehäuse heißt weis ich leider nicht (ist ein altes gebrauchtes aus der Firma wo mein Pa arbeitet )
Vielen dank für diese chance 😉


----------



## IeXeed (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein gewähltes Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Derzeitiges Setup:

Intel Core I7 2600 @ 3,80 GHz
8gb Ram
Gigabyte Amd Radeon R9 270x OC Windforce 3
1 TB Western Digital Blue
2 TB Western Digital Green
Asus B-75m plus
HP OEM Gehäuse

Ich habe die Grafikkarte gewählt, da die CPU von meinem Board je nach auslastung Automatisch Übertaktet wird, und ich zumindest Aktuell noch einige Performance Reserven habe, bei der Grafikkarte schaut das schon anders aus, die Läuft bei Dauerthaft 100% Auslastung beim Zocken was bei Spielen wie GTA V nur Mittlere Settings zur Folge hat.
Ein neues Gehäuse muss auch dringend her, da in dem Aktuellem wirklich kein Platz mehr für eine Luftzirkulation gegeben ist.

Lüfter und CPU Kühlung brauche ich keine, da ich mir vor Kurzem erst eine Wakü von Coolermaster zugelegt habe die einen Guten Job macht!
Eine SSD mit etwas Platzreseve für Windows 10 und einige Wichtige anwendungen darf in einem Aktuellem System natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

so hier kommt nun noch ein Bild vom innenleben meines PC´s, ich weiss das einige mich dafür gern erschlagen würden, aber aufgrund des Extremen Platzmangels und des Wirklich schlechten Gehäuses bleibt da nicht viel Raum für ein anständiges Kabelmanagement, darum auch das neue Gehäuse um es Besser zu machen 

Soda dann bleibt nurnoch: Allen Viel Glück, ich hoffe das wünscht man auch mir 

LG


----------



## ChristianD (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich möchte das ihr meinen PC aufrüstet. Da ich  schon angefangen hatte Komponenten zu tauschen/erneueren , würden die folgenden noch Sinn machen in meinen Augen. 

Meine Wünsche wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan Verbaut:

CPU:                                                       Xeon E3-1246v3
Mainboard:                                         Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
Ram:                                                       8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL9 
Cpu Lüfter:                                         Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B                                                      
Grafikkarte:                                       GTX 260 (aus alten PC)
Gehäuse:                                             Fractal Design Define R5
Festplatte/SSD:                               Crucial SSD 250GB BX100     
                                                                 2x 160GB Samsung HD160jj (aus alten PC)
Netzteil:                                              Evga Super Nova G1 650Watt
Laufwerk:                                           Liteon iHBS112 (aus alten PC)

OS:                                                         Windows 8.1Pro 64Bit


Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoiEX (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wie so viele andere in diesem Forum möchte ich mich auch bei dieser Aktion bewerben(was für ein zufall)!


Mein jetziger PC sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beherbergt folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS CROSSHAIR V Formula-Z + AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Grafikkarte: AMD Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC
RAM: 3 x 4 GB DDR3-1600(bei 888MHz) Kingston HyperX Savage
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Red
Speicher: 120 GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD & 1 TB HDD Western Digital
Netzteil: Aerocool STRIKE-X 1100W
Laufwerke: LG GH24NSB0 DVD 24x Brenner & CSL - 3,5" All in One USB 2.0 Cardreader
Sonstiges: TP-Link TL-WN881ND WLAN PCI-E Adapter
(Monitor: Acer K222HQL)

Als neuen PC würde ich mir diese Aufrüstkonfiguration wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum GENAU diese Konfiguration?
Ganz einfach: 
Die aktuelle Grafikkarte ist top. Aktuelle Spiele laufen in flüssigen 60 FPS in hohen einstellungen - reicht mir!(144 oder 165 Hz ist NICHT das wahre )
Mein Mainboard ist ebenso wie der FX-8350 in die Jahre gekommen und unterstützt keine neueren Schnittstellen und ist somit nicht zukunftstüchtig!
Ausserdem hat man die PCIE Lanes zu sehr für USB 3.0 Verwendet und hat die Grafikkarte "nur" mit PCIE 2.0  x16 angebunden. (Ich weiss, das macht kaum einen unterchied, wie in der aktuellen PCGH beschrieben, aber wenn man sich doch mal einen CFX Verbund gönnen will ist das einfach zu wenig mit 16/8 PCIE 2.0 und die Slots sind nicht passend positioniert.) Aber egal, eine neue Platform, die Werkseitig USB 3.1 mit sich bringt - zukunfttauglicher gehts nicht. Und da WLAN UND Bluetooth bereits integriert ist, fällt ein belegter Steckplatz schon weg. Ausserdem könnte Ich dann im nachhinein eine zweite Grafikkarte oder gar eine M.2 SSD kaufen - ohne Platzprobleme zu bekommen!
Logische Konsequenz ist, auch den alten DDR3 -RAM rauszuschmeißen, schließlich passt der nicht mehr rein! Auch wenn eine größere SSD nicht schlecht wär 
Um ehrlich zu sein, ab hier würde mir das ganze schon reichen, aber da man muss... 
Ein neues Gehäuse wär nicht schlecht, ein Sichtfenster bleibt für einen Technikbegeisterten Menschen wie mich (und der großteil der Leute hier) ein muss, leider reicht das budget nicht für das 800-ter Gehäuse.
Ich bin nicht sicher ob mein CPU-Kühler LGA1151 Unterstützt von daher gehe ich lieber auf die sichere Seite und gönne mir einen Besseren als bisher(obwohl meiner auch nicht allzuschlecht ist).
Eigentlich brauche ich keinen neuen Monitor... Aber der ist größer und hat weniger Reaktionszeit als mein momentaner, nehm ich auch gleich mit!

Wie jeder hier würde ich mich freuen hier zu gewinnen, wünsche aber jedem, der so ein Upgrade nötig hat viel glück zu den anderen 3 zu gehören 
Trotzdem: Richtig coole Aktion!


----------



## Luhu (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Teile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

Von den Komponenten sind leider nicht alle Bekannt, da es ein ChilliGreen Komplett PC ist der schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, grundsätzlich müsste man den Rundum erneuern, da mir aber das Nötige kleingeld fehlt Hoffe ich einfach mal das ich hier gewinne und damit schonmal ein Guter Grundstein gelegt wird!

Prozessor: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 @ 2.50 GHz
Arbeitsscpeicher: 4 gb Ram Pc 1200
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 630
Netzteil: 250 Watt
Festplatte: Samsung 1TB
Gehäuse: Standart OEM
Monitor: 24" BenQ GL2750


So nun kann ich nurnoch hoffen zu gewinnen


----------



## ernibodbod (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder mal eine geile Aktion von PCGH! Wäre noch ein super kurzfristiges Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich 

Erstmal zu meinem System:
Betriebssystem:                Windows 8.1 Pro 64Bit
Mainboard:                       MSI ZH77A-G43
Prozessor:                         Intel Core i5-3570
CPU_Lüfter:                      Standard
Grafikkarte:                      PowerColor Radeon HD7870 GHz Edition V2
Festplatten:                      Samsung 840 120 GB-SSD, Seagate Barracude 7200 1000GB
Arbeitsspeicher:               8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Pro Blau PC3-12800U CL 9-9-9-24
Netzteil:                            Thermaltake SMART M650W
Gehäuse:                          Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0 Snow-Edition
                                          +4 Gehäuse-Lüfter mit LEDs
Monitor:                          Blaupunkt 23" LED TV

(Bild im Anhang)
_______________________________________________________________
Nun zu meinen ausgewählten Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)
________________________________________________________________________________________
Logisch, würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einer dieser Auserwählten werde, aber wenn nicht, kann ich nichts machen. Wünsche allen Viel Glück!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

eine wirklich tolle Aktion, Hut ab dafür! Da mein Auto gerade einer größere unerwartete Reparatur benötigte ist mein PC Budget arg geschrumpft, welches die Lebensgeister meines PC's wieder erwecken sollte. Kommt also wie gerufen 

Anbei meine derzeitige Konfiguration und meine Wünsche.

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: I5 4690K 
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock TF
Mainboard: AS ROCK Fatal1ty Z97X Killer 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 
Grafikkarte: XFX 7870 Black Edition 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Festplatten: 256 GB SSD Crucial MX100 / 1 TB HDD 
Gehäuse:Cooltek W2 


Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu den Gründen:

Grafikkarte oder Prozessor?:
Da der CPU Markt ja eher schleichend voran kommt, jedenfalls was die Performancesprünge anbelangt, denke ich das ich mit meinem i5 4690K noch mehr als gut bedient bin.
Die 7870 kann da bedeutend schlechter mit aktueller Hardware mithalten, so dass  ich mich für die 980 ti entschieden habe.

Netzteil oder Gehäuse:
Da ich aktuell schon ein be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W und hier keinerlei Aufrüstpotential sehe fiel die Wahl auf das be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange .
Da mein Cooltek W2 momentan auf den Boden verbannt wurde, würde ich mich wieder über ein Midi-Tower mit Powerknopf im Deckel freuen  
(Ein neuer, leider kleinerer Schreibtischplatz musste aus Platzmangel beim Zusammenzug mit meiner holden Frau eingerichtet werden)

CPU Kühler oder Lüfter Sets:
Mein Dark Rock TF ist noch nicht allzu alt und da das be quiet! Silent Base 600 laut Test nicht über genügend Kühlleistung verfügt auch hier eine klare Entscheidung zugunsten der be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM, gerne vom PCGH Team gewinn bringend im Case untergebracht 

Arbeitsspeicher oder SSD:
Wenn man mich fragt was mich an meinem PC am meisten stört und ich zuerst ändern würde, dann Lautet die Antwort immer:
Grafikkarte und Festplatte (weil es die lautesten Komponenten sind). Zwar hat mein Mainboard eine HDD Saver Funktion, aber im Grunde muss ich doch zu oft auf Daten zugreifen als das sich ein längeres abschalten lohnen würde. Hier soll es also eine SSD in mittlerer Größe 480-520 GB werden. Sollte platztechnisch auf jeden Fall reichen und ich wäre einen meiner beiden  Krachmacher los  

Monitor:
Mein Zweitbildschirm ist derzeit ein 19" Flachbildschirm der ersten Generation mit bescheidener Auflösung, mein Hauptbildschirm ein einfacher Full HD von LG.
Würde den Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 dann zum Mainmonitor machen, den Full HD von LG zum Zweitmonitor und der alte 19" darf verdient in Rente gehen  Klar ist eine 980 Ti für den Monitor ein bisschen Overpowered, aber ich denke mit VSR kann man auch die ins schwitzen bringen 



Gruß
NurDieAushilfe


----------



## matthias2304 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Coole Idee - da schmeiß ich meinen Hut doch auch mal in die Runde.

Die Konfiguration der Begierde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Konfiguration des Seins:


*Mainboard* ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer 		 	

*CPU* Intel Haswell 4670K @ 4,3 		 	


*Kühlung* Phobya Wakü! THX @ Blauschwein (CPU Kühler, 360er Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe von Phobya; GPU Kühler von EKBW)
*Gehäuse* Corsair 550D
*RAM* 2x8GB Kingston HyperX FURY 		 	

*Grafik* EVGA GTX980 Ti ACX2.0 SC @EKBW 		 	

*Monitor* ASUS PB287Q 		 	


*Storage* SSD: 240GB + 500 GB HDD:2x3TB

*Netzteil* Coolermaster G750M
*Betriebssystem* Win 10 64bit Prof.

Ich gebe zu. Die meisten Leute hier haben mehr Bedarf als ich. Aber  die Herausforderung das System in eine bestehende Wakü einzubauen,  sollte doch Anreiz sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rufilata1986 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

also das währe mein absolutes Wunsch Aufrüstbundle:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das sind meine momentanen Pc Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i7 4770S
Mainboard: Gigabyte H 97-HD3
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim 
SSD: Crucial M 500 mit 120 GB
HDD: 1x WD Blue 1TB
RAM : 4x4GB DDR3 1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Grafik: Aktuell keine Grafikkarte vorhanden da die alte leider das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und das momentane Budget keine neue erlaubt! Und daher Leider nur die interne HD4600 Onboard Grafik! 
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T in Weiss 
Lüfter: 3 x be quiet! Pure Wings 120mm , 1x be quiet! Pure Wings 140mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kazemaster II
Beleuchtung: NZXT Sleeved LED Kit
Laufwerk: LG DVD
Betriebssystem: Window 7 Pro 64 Bit
Monitor: Medion 24" LCD

Ich hoffe unter den Glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein damit ich endlich wieder Zocken kann! Aber ich wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## B1tchFight (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,  das klingt ja mal nach einem richtig guten Gewinnspiel. Ich werde mich die Tage mal dran machen und mir das ganze etwas genauer anschauen.

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Theo1963 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System: i7 920, GTX 580, 24 GB RAM DDR 3 1600, ich spiele sehr gern Simulatoren und bräuchte büschen mehr Power  das System ist nun ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt 



Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nicht zu fassen, wie die Accounts und Beiträge explodieren, wenns mal was gratis gibt.

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie viele hier ihr Zweitsystem reinstellen. Auf jeden Fall viel Spass und viel Glück den Teilnehmern!

EDIT



matthias2304 schrieb:


> *CPU* Intel Haswell 4670K @ 4,3 / *Grafik* EVGA GTX980 Ti ACX2.0 SC @EKBW
> Ich gebe zu. Die meisten Leute hier haben mehr Bedarf als ich. Aber  die Herausforderung das System in eine bestehende Wakü einzubauen,  sollte doch Anreiz sein.


Meine Stimme hättest du!  Da geht noch ne zweite TI rein.


----------



## Blackskua (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe pcgh-Redaktion,

vielen Dank für eure tolle Aktion! 

Ich sehe darin meine letzte Hoffnung, da mein User und ich nach einer siebenjährigen Beziehung in einer tiefen Beziehungkrise stecken. 
Er hat sogar schon angefangen das Haus zu verlassen, Sport zu treiben und sich mit Frauen zu treffen.
Ich habe wirklich alles getan um ihm zu gefallen und habe an meinem Äußeren gearbeitet, indem ich mir ein beQuiet Silent Base 800 Gehäuse mit einem Dark Power Pro 11 750 Watt Netzteil zugelegt habe.
Aber er  meinte nur, innere Werte wären ihm wichtiger. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir da behilflich sein, diese zu verbessern.

Danke... ein verzweifelter Gaming-PC.

Zu meiner Person:

Gehäuse: NoName, aber beQuiet Silent Base 800 steht im Schrank
CPU: Intel Q9550 @ 2,84
Cpu Kühler: Artic Cooling Alpine 11
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 6870 1GB
Festplatten: Corsair SSD 120gb, Samsung Spinpoin F1 1TB
Ram: 6 GB DDR 2 800mhz
Netzteil: ARLT 600 Watt, aber beQuiet Dark Power 11Pro 750W wartet auf den Einsatz
Monitor: ASUS VG236HE

Meine Pimp-Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zani (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
ersteinmal eine sehr coole Sache mit dem "PIMP MY PC" !!!

... ich fordere jetzt auch Mal die GLÜCKSFEE auf Mal auf meine Seite zu stehen ...

Mein aktuelles System ( oder wie man das nennen kann ?!?)

CPU: Intel Pentium CPU G840 2,80 Ghz
Mainboard: Intel H61
Festplatte: Serial ATA-3 Festplatte 500GB
Lüfter: Thermaltake SE 730 W (vor 1 Jahr dazu gekommen)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Zotac GTX 770 (vor einem Jahr dazugekommen)
Monitor: Flatron W2453SQ

Meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Ich möchte auch Mal aktuelle Spiele spielen nicht nur alte, bei denen mein PC nicht immer ausgeht, wie schon bei Battlefield 3. Habe letztes Jahr mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Lüfter und eine Grafikkarte gegönnt, leider habe ich immernoch ausfälle und das Mitten im Spiel.  Das Gehäuse ist schon so alt, dass ich noch nicht einmal weiss woher ich das habe. 

Daher würde ich mich freuen hier eine Chance haben zu gewinnen, damit ich auch Mal in den Genuss komme, aktuelle Spiele zu zocken.
Danke schon Mal


----------



## Multikill307 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
ersteinmal muss ich sagen, das es eine top Aktion ist, die ich gerne in Anspruch nehme. Daumen nach oben! 
Doch war die Entscheidung für die Aufrüstkomponenten gar nichtmal so einfach, da mein PC schon ein paar mehr Hardwarekomponenten besitzt die ich Austauschen möchte. Dies hat aber grundsätzlich nicht den Grund das ich in diesem Augenblick zu wenig Leistung habe, sondern das der PC mit zu laut ist. Ich nutze den PC in der Regeln zum Surfen, um für die Uni zu arbeiten oder halt zum zocken. Ich lege bei PC-Spielen aber andere Prioritäten als manch anderer Gamer. Aktuell spiele ich am meisten Counterstrike: Global Offensive und das mit niedrigen Einstellungen auf Full HD um möglichst gute FPS Zahlen zu erhalten. Bei anderen Spielen muss ich auch nicht zwingen die beste Grafik haben, solange das Spiel flüssig läuft und mir Spaß macht. Deshalb habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ein paar Sätze zu den einzelnen Komponenten:

Mainboard und CPU und keine GPU, sowie der RAM:

Ich habe mich aus mehreren Gründen für die Mainboard/CPU Kombination entschieden. Zum einen habe ich eine AMD HD6950 verbaut, die für mich derzeit noch ausreicht. Zudem kann ich eine Grafikkarte bei Bedarf auch noch selbst austauchen. Durch die Mainboard/CPU Kombi habe ich eine bessere Grundlage für meinen PC, die wieder ein paar Jahre halten sollte und ein paar kleine aber feine Funktionen die sich beim Gaming und im Alltag bemerkbar machen. Was mir da besonders gefällt ist der Audio-Chip, der DDR4-RAM sowie die USB-3 bzw. 3.1 Anschlüsse. 
DDR4-RAM ist für einen neuen PC für mich pflicht. Die 32GB sind zukunftssicher (und ich hatte einfach Punkte über die ich ausnutzen wollte ).

CPU-Lüfter gegen Lüfter-Set:

Ich möchte einen leisen PC haben und da ist mir ein guter CPU-Lüfter lieber als der Boxed-Lüfter und das Gehäuse hat schon zwei Lüfter vorinstalliert.

Gehäuse gegen Netzteil:

Eigentlich bräuchte ich ja beides, aber ich habe mich für das Gehäuse entschieden und hoffe das Netzteil das ich verbaut habe reicht. 
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann, liebes Pimp my PC Team, bitte ich euch eine Empfehlung zu geben und dann wird das sofort eingebaut, sollte ich überhaupt gewinnen  (Weihnachten ist ja nichtmehr weit )

Monitor:

Eigentlich hatte ich so gedacht, was soll ich mit einem neuen Monitor, wenn ich mit meinem zufrieden bin. Doch ich hab mir die 24 Zoll Modelle mal angesehen, da mir 27 zu groß ist. Beide haben so ihren reiz. Doch hat der "günstige" Gamingmonitor gesiegt, da er die 1ms Reaktionszeit bietet. Es ist zwar kein 144HZ Monitor, aber ich denke, das meine Mühle selbst nach Upgrade CS:GO, geschweige denn andere Games, mit genügend FPS darstellen kann, das sich so ein Monitor lohnen würde. Ergo denke ich, dass ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.



Damit wäre mein Upgradewunsch an euch getragen. Doch nun bleibt die Frage: Was hab ich denn für einen PC.

Mein PC ist ein nun ein paar Jahre altes "Puzzle". Damals konnte ich gerade einen PC selbst zusammenschrauben und hatte etwas Geld zusammen, sodass ich mit einem Board, einem Prozessor, einem Netzteil und einer SSD angefangen habe. Der RAM kam von einem Freund und die Grafikkarte war ebenfalls nur geliehen. mit der Zeit erneuerte ich dann die Grafikkarte, musste einen RAM-Riegel austauschen und die SSD wurde zwei mal vom Hersteller durch eine neue ersetzt. Eine 200GB Festplatte aus dem alten PC meiner Eltern, sowie deren CD Laufwerk und ein altes Gehäuse rundeten das Bild ab. Im Laufe der Jahre kam dann ein neues Gehäuse dazu und die Festplatte wurde auf Grund eines Defekts gegen eine 2TB Platte ausgetauscht. Zum Schluss rauchte dann noch mein Netzteil ab, das ich aber durch einen PC-Shop habe wechseln lassen. 

Durch diese Geschichte biete sich nun folgendes Bild:

Prozessor: AMD FX-4100 boxed
Grafikkarte: AMD HD6950 von XFX
Mainboard: ASRock 880GM-LE FX
RAM: 6GB DDR3 RAM von Kingston (2+4GB, PC3-10700)
Festplatte: Seagate ST2000DM001 (2TB)
SSD: OCZ Vertex4 (64GB)
DVD Laufwerk: Ein altes, von dem ich nicht den Hersteller kenne. Hat zumindest noch einen IDE Anschluss :x
Gehäuse: Aerocool Qs-202
Netzteil: LC-Power LC600H-12

Damit wäre ich eigentlich fertig mit meiner Bewerbung. 
Abschliessend habe ich dann nur noch folgendes zu sagen:
Es wäre mir eine große Ehre euren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen und wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück und im Anschluss viel Spaß mit ihren Upgrades!

In dem Sinne,
habt einen schönen Tag!

Multikill307 (Matthias)


----------



## Ac!D (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

erst mal n fettes Lob für die fette Aktion!!!

Hier meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für das Mainboard + CPU entschieden, da ich eh demnächst auf Win10 umsteigen möchte und dafür das System neu aufsetzen möchte.

Mein System:

MB: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
CPU: AMD X6 Phenom II 1090T + Noctua CPU-Kühler
Grafikkarte: XFX 5870
RAM: 4x2GB GSkill 1600
Festplatten: SSD Crucial 256GB / Seagate 500GB / WD 400GB
Soundkarte: X-Fi
Netzteil: Cougar 700W
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS 200
Monitor: Samsung BX2431

Mein System ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen, braucht also mal einen Schub.
Aktuelle Spiele laufen nur auf mittleren Einstellungen, wenn überhaupt.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein PC gewählt würde.
Hier noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yann1s (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Werte pcgh-Redaktion,

ich danke für diese tolle Aktion, nur befürchte ich, dass ich nicht daran teilnehmen kann, da ich in diesem Sinne keinen "PC" habe, sondern momentan noch dabei bin, meinen ersten zu bauen. Sollte es möglich sein, dass ihr mir die Teile zusendet, gebe ich trotzdem gerne meine aktuell gekauften (noch nicht eingebauten) Teile an.

Ich besitze bisher folgende Teile:
- Motherboard: ASRock B85 Anniversary
- CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
- CPU-Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
- Gehäuse: Aerocoll BattleHawk MidiTower - weiß

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-20151105_124726.jpg Bild

Die Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt ein Herz und ermöglicht mir meinen ersten richtigen PC. Ich benutze mein Notebook (eines der Bilder) vor allem zum Zocken auf minimalistischen Einstellungen, zum Rendern von Videos und so weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Yann1s


----------



## droidizer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
da ich schon länger mal meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten wollte, kommt mir die Aktion echt gut gelegen  Ich hab mir kürzlich eine r9 390 gekauft, aber die hat leider in GTA5 sehr viele Abstürze erzeugt, sodass sie wieder zurück geschickt werden musste. Dies würde ich gerne aufrüsten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System: 
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-2400
MSI Z97M Gaming
Fractal Design Define Mini
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
EVGA GTX580
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Crucial MX100 256GB


----------



## Stema90 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich mache bei der Aktion mit, weil das schwächste Glied meines PCs eindeutig meine CPU und das damit verbundene Mainboard ist. Als ich mir vor einigen Monaten den PC zusammengestellt habe, war ich noch nicht so sehr in der Materie drin und habe mir die falsche CPU und das falsche Mainboard fürs Gaming ausgesucht. Dies bereue ich jetzt. Nach und nach habe ich versucht meinem PC neues Leben einzuhauchen und habe den RAM-Speicher vergrößert und ihm eine neue GPU und SSD verpasst. Dies zog auch den Kauf eines neuen & stärkeren Netzteiles nach sich. Silent Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter sollten das Ganze noch abrunden. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt die größte Schwäche meines PCs, wie gesagt, beim Mainboard und der CPU. Dies muss sich ändern! 

Ich habe aktuell folgende Komponenten verbaut:

ASUS B85M-G ; Intel i5 4670 @ 3,4 GHz (3,8 GHz, Turbo-Boost) ; 16 GB DDR3-1600 RAM (2 x 4 GB Kingston ValueRAM & 2 x 4 GB HyperX Savage) CL9-9-9-27 (XMP) ; MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB DDR5 ; 1 TB WD10EZEX ; 256 GB Samsung 850 Pro ; 550 W be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 ; 92mm Silent Scythe Shuriken Rev.2 CPU-Kühler ; 2 x 120 mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter ; Creative i-trigue 3330 2.1 Soundsystem; Eterno K-five Demon Hunter - schwarz Gehäuse ; Logitech G15 (2. Gen.) ; Logitech MX 518 ; BenQ GL2450H 24 Zoll 1080p LED & Win10 Pro 64bit.

Hier meine ausgewählten Produkte zum pimpen meines PCs:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Buchalik (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde mich wirklich RIESIG freuen wenn Ihr meinen PC aufrüsten würdet. 
Wie Ihr meinen Systemspezifikationen entnehmen könnt ist mein PC wirklich absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß (2x2,53GHz/2GB-RAM/GTX-550Ti/17 Zoll Monitor…). 
Leider ist es mir jedoch als Student nicht möglich mein System selbständig auf Vordermann, bzw. auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen, da mir einfach das nötige Budget dafür fehlt. 
Gerne würde ich selbst mal das neue Star Wars Battlefront spielen, anstatt immer nur in Videos auf Youtube davon zu träumen, doch leider stößt mein System fast schon bei League of Legends an seine Grenzen. 
Mit einer einfachen Komponenten Aufrüstung ist es leider auch nicht getan, da mein Mainboard nur max. 4GB DDR3 Speicher rausrückt und es für den veralteten 775-Sockel auch keine neueren CPU’s gibt. Also würde eine Aufrüstung nur sinnvoll sein, wenn ich quasi mein halbes System erneuere, was mir einfach finanziell nicht möglich ist. 
Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn Ihr mir helft, da ich den PC nicht nur zum Zocken benutze sondern auch für die Uni (3D-Konstruktions-/Simmulations-Programme) und er wirklich so langsam an seine Grenzen stößt. 

Bisheriges System: 

Gehäuse: 		              AeroCool Strike-X Advance Black Edition USB3.0 mATX/ATX Gehäuse
Lüftersteuerung:	Kaze Master KM01-BK (Schwarz)
Monitor: 	               	Hyundai B71a
Tastatur: 	               	Logitech G11
Maus:			              Logitech MX-518
Soundsystem:		Logitech X-540
Soundkarte:	        	Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
Festplatten:	        	Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB/256MB Cache
	                          		Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB (3,5 Zoll, SATA 6Gb/s, 64 MB Cache)
Betriebssystem:  	Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit
Mainboard:          		GIGABYTE G41MT-S2 S-Series
Arbeitsspeicher:  	Corsair XMS3 (1x2GB) DDR3 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte:	        	NVIDIA GeForce GTX-550 Ti
Prozessor:        		Intel Core2 Duo E7200 (3M Cache, 2.53 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
CPU-Lüfter:          		Zalman CNPS 8700 LED
Netzteil:              		Super Flower SF400P12P 400 Watt



Ausgewählte Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: 	MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K	(17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 	        	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 		                             	(3 Punkte)
RAM: 	                  		4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)		                      	(8 Punkte)
Netzteil:            		be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W 	               	(7 Punkte)
Monitor:	                      Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP                		(7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 		               42 Punkte von 45 		                                       		 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## gemuese1997 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuel:
intel core i3 4150
nvidia gt 7650
asrock h81m-vg4
450w corsair vs 450
8gb crucial ballistix sport
antec Gehäuse mATX
250gb laptop hdd aus 
lg DVD Laufwerk und brenner



Wunsch


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## CryBeat (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyho,

Mein bisheriges System:

Corsair - Graphite 780T Black
Asus Z9PE-D8 WS
2x Intel Xeon E5-2697 v3, 14x 2.6GHz
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G 
Silverstone SST-ST1500 Strider  

Was ich noch brauche :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
2x CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Noob 3 (-6 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR7-5133(+) (12 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite lol (69 Punkte)

Gesamtpunktzahl (9069/38)

Dankö


----------



## Raizor (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mich damals 2008 extra bei PCGH angemeldet, weil es zu der Zeit immer einen PC zu gewinnen gab. Ich glaube von Alienware oder so. Vielleicht komme ich ja nun 7 Jahre später mal zum Zug 

Der Aufrüstrechner hat mir wie von Zauberhand folgendes Ergebnis generiert:

*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*SSD:* 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe mir eigentlich gerade erst selbst einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Allerdings im ITX Formfaktor. Daher würde ich im Falle des Gewinns das inkompatible Mainboard gerne Spenden, zum Bsp. an die Stiftung Digitale Spielekultur (auch wenn das laut Teilnahmebedingungen 3.1 nicht möglich ist...). Vielleicht sieht es das PCGH Team auch als Herausforderung, eine ATX Mainboard in ein ITX Gehäuse zu quetschen  Ich selbst bin eigentlich nur scharf auf den i7-6600k, der für meinen PC nicht lieferbar war. 
Mit den Lüftern würde ich dann meine Gehäuse-Lüfter ohne PWM-Anschluss, die beim Raven RVZ01 dabei waren, ersetzen. Somit benötige ich das Gehäuse eigtl. auch nicht. Ich konnte es aber nicht abwählen und würde es evtl. auch stiften bzw. meinem Mitbewohner überlassen. Seine Komponenten können sicherlich auch mal einen Tapetenwechsel ertragen.
Die SSD würde meine Daten-HDD ersetzen, die aktuell der einzige Lärmfaktor in meinem PC ist. Der Monitor wäre dann das i-Tüpfelchen, kann man immer gebrauchen. Noch sind 2 Grafikkartenausgänge frei 

Nochmal die Übersicht über meinen PC:

*Mainboard/CPU+Kühler:* MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC / Intel Core i7-6600 (non-k) + Noctua L9x65
*Gehäuse + Lüfter:* Silverstone Raven RVZ01 mit 2 mitgelieferten Gehäuselüftern
*Speicher: *Samsung SSD 840 Pro und Seagate 3 TB HDD
*Monitor:*Acer T232HL
*RAM: *Kingston HyperX Fury 16 GB DDR4-2666
*Netzteil:* Silverstone SX500-LG

Drückt mir (ok, den anderen auch) die Daumen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Raizor


----------



## nilkul (5. November 2015)

*Bewerbung Pimp My PC 2015*

Bewerbung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten:
Gehäuse einen Komplett PCs
Nvidia gtx 970
i3-4130
asrock b85m pro3
8gb single channel ram 666mhz
550W 80+ Netzteil
60hz FullHD Monitor 27zoll (Defekt)
Der Monitor ist momentan defekt, als ersatz habe ich einen alten 24Zoll Bildschirm.


Ich wünste allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 
Und ja bei den Bildern sieht man das ich ihn zusammen gebaut habe


----------



## Skansy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen,
dann will ich doch auch mal mein Glück versuchen 

Mein PC z.Z.:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 
Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) HyperX FURY
Festplatte: 1000GB WD Blue
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2250
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 

Meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne eine stärkere Grafikkarte und eine weitere SSD (die andere ist schon voll) verbauen.
Dafür würde ich dann auch ein stärkeres Netzteil benötigen ...

Und ein 2ter Monitor wäre Spitze!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## 19matze77 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo. Coole Aktion. Ich hoffe ich bekomme meinen "alten Rochen" mit eurer Unterstützung wieder ein bissl auf aktuellen Stand.

Hier meine gewählten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus: 
sysProfile: ID: 47867 - mated

Ich drück mir die Daumen


----------



## Lacrimay (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Habe mich schon angemeldet, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass es Leute gibt die das Upgrade viel dringender haben. Es wäre gierig. Also an alle viel Erfolg


----------



## MAXimus1993 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Alle Schreiben so eine *fette* Bewerbung.

Meine Wunschteile:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine verbaute Hardware & Co.:
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-v Pro
CPU: i5 2500k
Graka: Sapphire 7970 Dual-x
Ram: Corsair 8 Gb
HDD's: 3 mit insgesamt 2,5 Tb
SSD: Sandisk 128 Gb
Netzteil: Noname 800W
Gehäuse: Zalman
Monitor: LG Flatron E2411
(was vergessen?)

*Ode an den i5*
Viel haben wir durch gemacht, ab und an mal ja... da hat es zwischen uns gekracht
und doch hat mich dein guter alter Turbo bis zuletzt nicht enttäuscht und hat dir alle Ehre gemacht.
Spiele wie Fallout4, Battlefront und Co.. du wirst nach Leistung ringen
und auch wenn sonst immer, so kannst du dieses mal leider nicht das Ruder herumschwingen.
Deine Zeit ist aus, du warst mir immer Treu ergeben, drum möchte ich für einen Prost mich erheben:
"Danke Mein i5, Jahre lang warst du Zentrum meines PC's, die Zeit ist nun reif,  es wird Zeit dass du gehst."
*Skøl*

Es soll ein i5 bleiben.
i7 sind mir selbst für ein Gewinnspiel zu teuer, an dem ich teilnehme, auch wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt.
Meine SSD ist noch nicht alt, aber ständig voll.. 128 Gb sind zu wenig. Ahuu!

Schöne Aktion, freut mich wirklich sehr. Fehlt nur noch das Quäntchen Glück, was am Ende oft fehlt.
Schöne Grüße an alle und an die Redaktion und die solche Aktionen möglich machen. Danke!

Mit besten Grüßen
MAXimus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sardor (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Wirklich schöne Idee mit diesem System, um sein Gewünschtes Upgrade zu Erstellen.
Aktuell ist Verbaut:

Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
CPU: Intel I5 4690K 
CPU Kühlung: Corsair H100i
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DDR3 4x4096 MB
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4991-KR)

Gewünschte Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Durch Mein Wunsch Upgrade wäre es mir Möglich von FullHD auf 1440P auf zu Rüsten.
Aktuell ist es nur sehr Bedingt auf der Auflösung zu Spielen.

Wurde mich Freuen wenn ich Gewinn.

Viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer.

Greetings Sardor.


----------



## Max5601 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn ihr mein Rechner pimpt!

Mein Pc:
Intel core i7 4790k
Asus sabertooth z97 mark II
2x 4GB HyperX Beast @1866mhz
Asus r9 290x oc directcu II
box Kühler 
Corsair RM750
Fractal Design Define r4

Mein Wunsch Upgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


----------



## Thrillceekah (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Altes System
Board/CPU: Asus P5Q SE2 + Intel Core2Quad Q9450
CPU-Kühler: Standard No Name
Ram : 4x Kingston KHX8500D2K2 2 GB
Netzteil : Corsair CX750M
Grafikkarte :Gainward GTX 760
Monitor : Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW

Wunschconfig
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanFrederick (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kleine Zwischenfrage an die Admins: Sind bei den Gehäusen schon Lüfter dabei?


----------



## HobbyOverclocker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiho

Mein PC
intel core 2 Quad 9550
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
4x2GB DDR2 1066mhz
GTX 580 3GB
NH-D14 CPU cooler
nitrox 750 watt netzteil
120 GB SSD 850
1TB Hdd
Corsair Midi Tower


mein upgrade wunsch
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

 

mfg


----------



## ragnar500 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

da ich mir gerade ein neuen rechner zusammen baue und ch momentan nur ein laptop besitze.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Luaidh (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann wollen wir mal meine alte Möhre wieder auf den Weg bringen, damit was halbwegs vernünftiges zu machen 

Die steht aktuell nur rum und ich nutze meinen Laptop zum zocken (Lenovo Y510P mit 2 GT755Ms), würde aber gerne wieder auf einen Desktop gehen, aber die Hardware ist mittlerweile.... *hust*

Nach dem Pimpen würde ich noch eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten, allerdings warte ich damit dann noch ein bisschen, weil ich HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2.2 und eine vernünftige Leistung haben will (also keine GTX 960 oder gar 950... u.u)

Mein aktuelles Setup:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4 Ghz 
CPU Kühler: CoolerMaster GeminII mit 2x120mm Lüfter
RAM: 8 GB DDR2-800
Mainboard: ASUS P5B
Grafikkarte: nVidia GTX 650
120 GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD
500 GB SATA HDD
BD-Brenner
Noname 630W Netzteil
Aerocool Gehäuse

Meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Schoxy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuell:

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr meinen Rechner aufrüsten würdet, da mein Gehäuse hin und wieder Vibrationen überträgt und somit komische Geräusche überträgt kommt mir eure Aktion gerade Recht.

Mein Pc: 
Intel core i5 4670k 
Asus Gryphon Z87
2x 4GB Geil GD34GB1600C11SC
Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DP, 1 GPU)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W PC Netzteil
Corsair Obsidian Series Schwarz 350D Micro ATX PC Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster

Mein Wunsch: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## LucaGebert (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Altes System

Mainboard: AsusTek
Prozessor: AMD A8-3870
Grafikkarte: Keine
Ram: 2x2 DDR3 Ram
Netzteil: Package 120W

Gewüschte Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## mausefalle12 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Das mit den Komponenten würde ich gerne mein geliebten PC aufrüsten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein PC sieht bis jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgebaut ist das ganze in einem
-BitFenix Outlaw Midi Tower Black (180mm x 438mm x 478mm)

Darin verbaut ist:
Mainboard:
- MSI Z77MA-G45 Z77 LGA1155

Prozessor:
-Intel Core i5 3570 4x 3.40 GHz

Prozessorkühler:
-EKL Sockel 1155 / 1156

Arbeitsspeicher:
-4x 4GB DDR3 - 1600 Kingstone

DVD Laufwerk:
-Lite On 22x+/- RW schwarz 

Festplatte:
-120GB Samsung SSD 840 SATA III MZ-7TD120
(-Externe Festplatte für Daten/ unwichtige Programme wie Office oder VLC Player, WD My Passport Ultra 1TB)

Grafikkarte:
-2048MB Gainward GTX 660

Netzteil:
-be quiet Sys-Power 500W 80 Plus

Gehäuselüfter:
-Durchmesser 170mm

Falls ich ausgewählt werde, 
Vielen dank 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tim


----------



## ArchieT (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hier meine Bewerbung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut habe ich:
Intel Core i5 6500 (inklusive unglaublich lautem in-the-box-Lüfter)
Powercolor Radeon 280x
2x 4GB DDR3 RAM
LC-Power LC9450
Anbei noch ein Foto der verbauten Komponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Hoffunung, bald wieder geräuscharm spielen zu können,
ArchieT


----------



## Bone1312 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung zu Pimp my PC 2015:

Moin,
ihr fragt euch sicher, wieso ihr genau meinen PC aufrüsten solltet? 
Das kann ich euch genau sagen. Mein treuer Gefährte begleitet mich nun seit Anfang 2008.
Damals war das gute Ding schon ziemliche Oberklasse, wofür ich das ganze Geld meine Konfirmation ausgab.
Das eigentliche Herz des Computers ist der Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit 2,83Ghz auf dem mittlerweile nicht mehr aufrüstbarem Sockel 775. 
Da er mir bis jetzt immer gute Dienste leistete und 2 Mainboards, ein Netzteil, unzählige Mäuse und Tastaturen und 2 RAM-Sticks überlebte, sah ich bis jetzt, trotz doch schwächelnder Leistung noch kein Grund, diesen auszutauschen, da das quasi ein kompletten Systemaustausch beinhalten würde.
Vor einige zeit tauschte ich das alte Office-Gehäuse gegen eins von Cougar aus und spendierte der CPU 4 weitere GB RAM und tauschte die teil-defekte Grafikkarte gegen eine R9 280x Toxic von Sapphire. Ich habe viel Wert auf eigen-Umbauten gelegt und mir kaum etwas von der Stange gekauft wie z.B Lüfterkabel. Daher sieht das ganze hinter der Abdeckung eher wie Frankensteins Monster aus. Ich tauschte damals auch den, seid 6 Jahre laufenden Boxed-Kühler gegen eine H50 von Corsair aus. Zu Weihnachten haben alle meine Verwandten zusammen gelegt und mir eine Samsung 840 SSD mit 500GB geschenkt. Nun ist es an der Zeit, Abschied von meinem kleinen Freund zu nehmen und ihn durch eine neuere, schnellere und bessere CPU zu tauschen und damit endlich den Sprung vom veralteten Sockel und DDR2 800Mhz zu schaffen.

Hier mal die Komplette Komponenten-Auflistung:

Gehäuse: Cougar Challenger
Netzteil: Bequiet! 530W
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus Formula II socket 775
CPU: Q9550 @2,83Ghz
RAM: 4x2 GB DDR2 800Mhz
CPU-Kühler: H50 mit Push-Pull-Konfiguration
GPU: Radeon R9 280x Toxic von Sapphire
1x 500GB SSD Samsung 840
3 Lüfter
Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22 Zoll

Nun liegt mein Fokus Hauptsächlich auf der CPU und dem Mainboard und den dazugehörigen Komponenten und ich hoffe, ihr könnt dafür sorgen, dass mein treuer Prozessor einen würdigen Nachfolger bekommt, der mindestens genau so lange hält.
Daher sieht meine Wunschliste, für ein vorgezogenes Weihnachten wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich hoffe natürlich, wie jeder andere hier, dass ihr meinen PC auswählt und mir es somit ermöglicht, doch noch in den Genuss moderner Spiele, wie Fallout 4, zu kommen.
Gruß ans ganze PCGH Team und Respekt an den Bart 

Adam


----------



## NiVEA_SHAMP00 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde mich mega freuen, wenn ihr meinen PC aufrüstet 

Mein Aktuelles Setup:

Mainboard: ASUSTeK M4A87TD EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1040T
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 
RAM: G. Skill  2x 4Gb 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W
Monitor: Fujitsu 3230T

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, haben Mainboard und CPU schon einiges auf dem Buckel, weshalb mir eure Aktion echt gelegen kommt 

Mein Wunsch Setup wäre das hier: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle 
MfG Leon


----------



## danja95 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

fug off


----------



## StrikerzFX (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

altes System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI H61M aus Medion Akoya P5350D + Intel Core i5-2320 Daumen hoch
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn K2 
RAM: 2x 2GB Samsung SDRAM aus Medion Akoya P5350D 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Aquila mATX
Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB 
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 960 Strix OC 2GB 

Aufrüstwunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Die Schalldämmung ist der Inbegriff von DIY. Leider bringt sie kaum etwas
Das schlimmste ist die Unverträglichkeit vom Mainboard die es beinahe unmöglich macht RAM zu wechseln. Ich habe noch keinen gefunden der funktioniert


----------



## Gusman (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

PIMP MY PC 2015

Da mein System absolut an seiner Schmerzgrenze arbeitet bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe, um da etwas Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Mein Rechner:
Mainboard + CPU: MSI P35 Platinum + Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
CPU Kühler: Asus Tower Kühler
RAM: 4x1 GB RAM
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Netzteil: Super Flower 600W
Gehäuse: Raidmax Tower
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier meine Auswahl aus Euren Vorgaben:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## WuschelWolf (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Geile Aktion von euch! 

{quote]Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)[/quote]

Aktuell hab ich:

CPU: Core2Quad Q9550
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560
Ram: 8GB DDR2
Netzteil: Thermaltake 450w
Festplatte: 320GB Samsung HDD


Klar, CPU und RAM müssten auch ausgetauscht werden. Aber die Komponenten sollten ein guter Anfang sein. Und falls ich wirklich gewinnen sollte kann ich die beiden Sachen sicher auftreiben, zur not auch gebraucht.  Ob ich nun gewinne oder nicht ,was ich bezweifel bei all den Teilnehmern, eine gute Sache hat die Aktion schon gebracht. Der PC war ganz schön verstaubt und ich hab ihn erstmal sauber gemacht. Danke dafür! :p


----------



## DerRumberg (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,


an erster Stelle möchte ich gleich mal sagen, eine super Idee von euch. 
Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ihr mir meinen PC pimpt!
Mein jetziger Rechner schafft leider die meisten Spiele nicht mehr da die Grafikkarte komplett an ihre Grenzen kommt. 


Mein Setup:


Intel Core i3 3220
4x 4GB Kingston 1600 DDR3
ASrock z77 Pro 3
XFX Radeon HD 6770
Hiper Type M 630W
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
WD Blue 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01
Samsung Blu-Ray reader
Monitor ist ein alter ACER 17 zoll


Das Spielen auf diesen Rechner macht überhaupt kein Spaß mehr. Ich habe mir im Laufe der Zeit eine anständige Spiel-Bibliothek bei Steam angelegt, welche ich nicht mal zu 50% flüssig spielen kann.
Ich bin jeden Tag von Morgens bis Abend am Arbeiten, wenn ich nach Hause komme möchte ich einfach nur ein paar Runden vor der Kiste sitzen und ein paar Spiele entspannt spielen.
Leider ist er Momentan auch sehr Laut.
Ich würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ihr mir diesen Traum ermöglicht, da mir nicht sehr viel Geld zur Verfügung steht um mir selbst solche Komponenten zu kaufen.


Hier mein Komponentenauswahl:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Auwertung.
Hoffe es klappt 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

DerRumberg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-Beigang (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH!!!
Dieses Upgrade kommt gerade Recht da ich sowieso eins geplant hatte.
Wie man sehen kann ist meine Grafikkarte zeitgemäß aber nicht meine CPU oder mein Mainboard.
Ich würde gerne ein Upgrade bekommen und freue mich schon darauf den fertigen PC zu sehen! 

Mein derzeitiges System:
FM2A88X Extreme4+
AMD A10-7700k 3.4 GHz Prozessor
MSI GTX 970 4G
G.SKill Ripjaws X 8GB Kit DDR3
Thermaltake SMART SE 630W
AeroCool PGS Value Series V3X
Seagate 1000GB HDD
Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD-RW SATA

Mein persönliches Upgrade:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrushi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die ausgewählten Komponenten :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziger PC :

CPU : AMD FX-8350
CPU Kühler : Standard Kühler der CPU
GPU : Asus GTX 750Ti
Ram : Crucial 2x 4Gb Dual Channel 667MHz DDR3
Festplatte : 1 TB Seagate HDD
Mainboard : Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
Gehäuse : Gehäuse eines komplett Pc's (Ich kenne den namen nicht)
Netzteil : Cooler Master B600 VER.2
Monitor : Asus VM 247


----------



## magicfuzzy1 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit meinem PC für Pimp my PC 2015!

Super Aktion!! Bei meinem PC pfeifft so manches aus dem letzten Loch!


Vorhanden:

Mainboard:   MSI P55-GD65
CPU             :   i5 750 2,67 GHz
CPUkühler:  Xigmatec
Ram             :   2x G.Skill 4GB DDR 3
SSD              :   Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB
HDD            :   Seagate 250 GB
GraKa         :   Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Gehäuse    :  Aerocool Xpredator X3 Evil Black Edition
Monitor     :  Samsung SyncMaster 940  19 Zoll
Netzteil     :  LC Power LC6560GP3 560 W

Meine Wunschaustauschteile wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Für eine neue Grafikkarte ist schon ein Sparschwein aufgestellt.  Dauert aber als Familienvater etwas länger.


----------



## Steven279 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktueller PC:

Mainboard/CPU: 
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
AMD FX Series FX-8320 8x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX

Grafikkarte:
2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SSC ACX 2.0

CPU-Kühler:
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco

RAM:
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

Netzteil:
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W 

Case: 
BitFenix Neos Midi Tower 




Aufrüstungswunsch:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Speedchiller04 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aufrüst Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger PC:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silincio 452
Mainboard: Asus H97-Pro Gamer
Prozzesor: Intel Core i5 4460
Netzteil: Cooler Master G450M
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop 1TB
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Balistix Sport 8GB kit 2x4GB 1600Mhz CL9
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken Eco
Monitor: Samsung S24D390HL

Mein Knebelmanagement ist jetzt nicht so geil einfach aus dem Grund weil die Kabel vom Netzteil nicht so lang sind und das Knebelmanagement vom Gehäuse sehr schmal ist.


----------



## 26_Gaming (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

würde mich freuen wenn ihr meinen PC aufrüstet weil meine Grafikkarte nicht die beste ist zum Zocken.

Aktuell verbaute Komponenten:

Intel Core i5 4460
AsRock b85 Anniversary
2x 4gb Crucial Balistix Sports
His Radeon R7 260X
120 GB SSD Corsair Force Series 
1 TB HDD WD Blue
Corsair CX Series Modular 430 Watt 
BitFenix Comrade MidiTower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Aufrüst Rechner:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig


----------



## Jesse21 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vorhanden:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3500413AS)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro  256GB, SATA, retail (MZ-7PD256BW)
1 x Crucial MX100  512GB, SATA (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
1 x ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Acer Predator XB270HAbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.A01)
1 x Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Red, USB, DE (G80-3850LYBDE-2)
1 x Logitech G600 MMO Optical Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB (910-002865)
5 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2
1 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
1 x Fractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H105 (CW-9060016-WW)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Meine Wunschaustauschteile wären:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Teilnahme an "Pimp my PC 2015".

Da ich nach Beendigung meines Studiums eine räumliche Trennung von meiner Lebensgefährtin leider nicht werde verhindern können, werde ich ihr das aktuell gemeinsam genutzte System (siehe Signatur) vollständig für zwei Jahre überlassen. Weil sie sehr gerne optisch aufwändige und hardwarehungrige Titel wie Dragon Age: Inquisition etc. spielt, wird sie es auch weiterhin benötigen. 

Ich selbst habe mir daher bereits ein Ersatz-System aus recht günstig erworbenen oder noch vorhandenen Bauteilen zusammengestellt, das mich im Referendariat begleiten soll, muss dabei aktuell jedoch starke Abstriche in Kauf nehmen, da mangels DX11 viele neuere Spiele bereits den Start verweigern und selbst ein doch recht betagtes und genügsames Spiel wie CS:GO mit verringerten Details gespielt werden muss, damit dauerhaft hohe FPS erreicht werden können. Ein Wechsel auf die IGP des 4690K mag bei zwingend DX11 voraussetzenden Titeln zumindest beim Start helfen, jedoch sind häufig erst in verringerten Auflösungen (was auf dem verwendeten Monitor einfach furchtbar aussieht) und Details erträgliche FPS zu verzeichnen - wenn überhaupt.

*Die aktuell genutzten Komponenten:*

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K OC (läuft ohne Murren mit 4,5 GHz)
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
RAM: 4x4GB DDR3 1600 CL9
MB: Asus H97-Pro Gamer
Grafikkarte: MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C
SSD/HDD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB + 1TB Samsung HDD
Gehäuse: Cooler-Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0
Monitor: Philips 220VW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ausgewählte Produkte:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie man sieht, stellt die GTX 260 einen enormen Flaschenhals dar. Weil das Gehäuse mittlerweile weder meinem Geschmack noch meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und auch erste Gebrauchs- und Alterungserscheinungen zeigt (zickiger Startknopf, verkratzte Plexiglasscheibe, recht laut im Idle etc.), soll es durch ein Silent Base 600 ersetzt und dieses mit zusätzlichen Lüftern ausgestattet werden. Da die CPU glücklicherweise trotz H97-PCH sowie dank NH-D15 ordentlich übertaktet werden kann und mit 16GB RAM ausreichend versorgt ist, wird sich die 980 Ti auch nicht langweilen müssen. 

Zusätzlich habe ich mich für eine mittelgroße SSD entschieden, um die bewährte SSD 830 128GB weiterhin als Boot-SSD und die neue SSD als Ersatz für die nicht mehr taufrische HDD zu verwenden - der Traum eines PCs ohne lärmende HDD und somit einem fast lautlosen Betrieb im Idle wäre damit endlich erfüllt. Den (nur VGA bietenden) unergonomischen 16:10 Monitor würde ich gerne gegen das 24" mit Pivot austauschen, da ich diese Funktion fürs Arbeiten kennen und schätzen gelernt habe. Dank DSR wird sich die 980 Ti nicht mit 1080p langweilen müssen, solange dafür genug Leistung vorhanden ist.

Diese Aufrüstung würde das gegenwärtig im System schlummernde Potenzial entfachen sowie dank neuem Gehäuse und dem Verzicht auf eine HDD einen schönen, flotten und flüsterleisen PC ergeben.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr darüber freuen, falls ich für die Aktion ausgewählt werden sollte.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## homiliene1101 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Immoment drinne habe ich:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x4 GB DDR Ram
Mainboard: ASUS Mainboard Sockel 775
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX750
Netzteil: LC 9550 V2.3
Eingabegeräte: Maus Sharkoon SHARK FORCE
                                Tastatur Microsoft Wired Keyboard 200
Audiohardware: 10€ Headset ^^
Bildschirm: ACER G226HQL
Festplatte: SATA WD Blue 1,0 TB
                       Kingston SSD 120 GB
Gehäuse: ich habe ein gammeliges von meinem Freund bekommen,was er weg schmeißen wollte und habe es zusammen geflickt und versucht pink zu lackieren,was in die Hose ging( Farbe geht immer mehr ab) . xD


Haben möchte ich gerne damit mein PC richtig knorke wird:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese mega Aktion


----------



## steffenkova (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus Schrauber!

Momentane Konfi:
Motherboard - ASRock B75 Pro3-M
CPU - Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3.30GHz
RAM - 8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3
Grafik - PHILIPS FTV (1920x1080@50Hz) - 2047 MBNVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 

(Power Spritze wird dringend benötigt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch Konfi:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

MFG


----------



## Lual (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 
hier meine Bewerbung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Verbaut habe ich momentan das:
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2-SDRAM
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD4350 512MB
Kühlung: 1 Lüfter
Festplatte: 1000GB HDD
Netzteil 350 Watt

Wenn ich ausgewählt werde, dann vielen vielen Dank!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lual



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saitz (5. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015 Bewerbung? ^^*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich hier bewerben muss, im Artikel gibt es keine weiterverlinkung, es heißt nur bewerbt euch im Forum und das is der Thread den ich zu Pimp my PC 2015 gefunden hab :3 

Bin Medien Informatik Student und 3D-modelier/animier gerne mal, auch fürs Studium brauch ich da einen halbwegs vernünftigen Rechner, ansonsten spiel ich eigl. auch gerne alles mögliche an Games. 
Hab jedoch so wie viele andere hier sicher auch  nur eine recht lahme Mühle, da einfach das Kleingeld fehlt, 
leider hab ich auch niemanden der mich finanziel unterstütz und dazu noch Gesundheitliche Probleme die mich davon abhalten etwas über einen neben Job dazu verdienen zu können. 
So bin ich also auf das magere Studenten Bafög angewiesen  und sparre mit einer Spaardose über Jahre hinweg mit kleingeld auf neue Teile o_O #dauertEwig 

Deswegen würde ich explodieren vor Freude wenn ich mal einen besseren Rechner haben könnte und bin gleich ganz hibelig geworden als ich dieses Gewinnspiel gesehen hab  

Mein Aktuelles System: 

Mainboard: Gigagyte 870A UD3P+ 
CPU: AMD Phenom XII 955 4x3,2Ghz 
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 2
Ram: 8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600  CL 10 
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD 270X 2Gb DDR5 
Netzteil: SuperFlower 550W
HDD: Seagate 1Tb
SSD: Samsung 840evo Pro 120Gb
Gehäuse: ein günstiges Aero Cool, wert war ca. 35-40€ 
//Nicht wundern, etwas Kabelsalat, war interessanterweise an meinem eigenen Rechner damals nicht so ordentlich wie ich es bei anderen mit Kabelmanagement bin pfff XD

Aufrüst Wunsch: ^^ 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Würd dann als nächstes auf ne bessere Graka sparren und das Netzteil vlt. noch erneuern und und und, ach as bleibt doch ewig ne Baustelle, macht ja auch spaß so, immer mal wieder was neues  


LG an alle und nein ich wünsch euch kein Glück, das brauch ich jetzt selber  aber viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Chizzy1988 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geile Aktion, wobei ich meine, dass manche Leute hier schummeln könnten aber da kann man ja nichts gegen machen. x)

Hier erstmal meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als nächstes, mein System:
CPU:Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7950
Ram: 2x 4GB Adata 1333MhZ 2x 4GB 1333MhZ G - skill
Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4
DvD Laufwerk: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB SCSI CdRom Device
Festplatte: WDC WD5000AAKX-22ERMA0 ATA Device

Naja, warum grade meinen Rechner? Die Frage ist, warum nicht? Habe  krankheitsbedingt, zur Zeit keine Arbeit und kann mir deshalb keine neuen Komponenten leisten. In meiner Steambibliothek, befinden sich über 100 Spiele, die nicht grade flüssig laufen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewinne und falls nicht, wünsche ich allen anderen Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen. 

mfG


----------



## lpuskytt (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHler,

finde eure Aufrüstaktion genial und würde mich sehr freuen zu gewinnen.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles Setup:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI P35 Neo2-FR + Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
RAM: OCZ Reaper 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (2x 2GB)
Grafikkarte: PowerColor HD7750 1GB DDR5
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition (silber)
Netzteil: Inter-Tech CP-550W CombatPower
Monitor: ASUS VW222U



Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

MfG
lpuskytt


----------



## Sulius (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass diese Aktion eine wirklich klasse Idee ist! Es hat mir viel Spaß bereitet, passende Komponenten auszuwählen! 

Ich fange mit den Komponenten meines aktuellen Office-PCs an:

CPU: i7 2600
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Shuriken Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
GPU: MSI GT 610 Passiv 
RAM: 2x4GB @ 1333
HDD: 2TB WD Green
Netzteil: Corsair CX 430M
Gehäuse: TERRA PC605
Monitor: LG Flatron L1942T
Dazu noch ein stinknormales DVD-Laufwerk und ein 80mm Nanoxia Deep Silence Fan 


Als Upgrade habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Der PC soll gamingtauglich sein, da kommt man mit ner 20€-Grafikkarte natürlich nicht weit. Mit dem CPU-Kühler bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, doch ein besserer kann natürlich nie schaden  Ne SSD ist aktuell erst gar nicht vorhanden, weshalb ich mich für die 240GB bis 260GB-Variante entschieden habe. Für die GTX 980Ti braucht man natürlich auch ein besseres Netzteil, weshalb ich dieses aufgerüstet habe. Ich hätte wirklich gerne mein Gehäuse getauscht, aber das Netzteil hatte eben Vorrang. Mein aktueller 4:3-Monitor hat definitiv auch schon ein paar Jahre zu viel auf dem Buckel.


----------



## charlyjohn (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Seit gestern bin ich volljährig und jetzt könnte ich wirklich so eine Ausrüstaktion gebrauchen <3
Ich finde die Aktion auch Sinnvoller als so eine Höllenmaschine zu verlosen.
Mit dieser Aktion werden Viele Glücklich und vielleicht könnt ihr mal meine CPU als Overclocktest CPU benutzen falls jemand von euch mal mit dem Extrem Overclocking beschäftigen möchte.

Mein PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alter: 40 Monate
Sparzeit: 2 Jahre+Konfirmationsgeld
Zustand:Gut
-------------------------------------------------------
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Raider
CPU: AMD FX-8120 OC 3,9 Ghz 70-75 °C
CPU Kühler: Xigmatek Gaia
Mainboard: Asus M5A97
GPU: Manli GTX 680 = (Mein Schatz! der bis auf dem letzten Frame bei Modernen Games benutzt wird! wenn es nicht mehr packt, dann wird es als PhysX Beschleuniger benutzt und falls es bis dahin den geist aufgibt wird es als Trophäe aufbewahrt.)
Ram: Corsair 2x4GB blue edition
Festplatte: 1TB Western Digital
Disk Player: LG... (Teilweise Defekt)

Meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Es gibt drei Gründe warum sich das lohnt
1. 2 Jahre kein Geld für einen Upgrade = muss alleine auf ein Führerschein sparen (1750€)
2. Mein Schatz "Manli GTX 680" könnte damit perfekt ausgereizt werden
3. Kann man als ein Geburtstags Geschenk betrachten <3

(secret 4. Mein Kater schnurrt)


----------



## SvenBM (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team!

Coole Aktion!
Ich wünsche mir schon seit langer Zeit einen neuen PC. Doch da ich Student bin, kann ich sowas nicht ohne weiteres leisten .

Hier mal die Infos zu meinem aktuellen "Gaming" PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,40GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX
Mainboard: Asus P5K SE/EPU
Festplatte: 1TB HDD
Netzteil: 400W

Und hier das Paket welches ich mir wünschen würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich mir schon etwas Geld zurückgelegt habe, und ja bald Weihnachten ist könnte ich mir, mit den Komponenten welche ich mir herausgesucht habe, einen 1A PC zusammen bauen .
Damit könnte ich dann endlich auch mal wieder neue Spieletitel wie z.B. !!!Fallout 4 !!! spielen. Das wär ein Traum!

Vielen dank für zumindest eine Chance darauf und viele Grüße an das ganze Team!

Sven


----------



## s4myd3lux3 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:


CPU: i7-4790K
CPU-Kühler: Noctua U14S
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger
GPU: ASUS STRIX 970
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4(schwarz)
Netzteil: Seasonic G-550
Monitor: Asus VG248QE

Mit der Pimp my PC Aktion würde ich gerne auf 1440p/WQHD wechseln, was mir aktuell meine Geldbörse bzw. mein aktuelles Equip nicht so ganz erlaubt. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der Gewinner werden sollte. Wenn dem doch nicht sein sollte, gratuliere ich natürlich den anderen Gewinnern & muss wohl leider noch warten bis das nächst größere Update fällig ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madorius (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Guys,

ich bin der Max 22 Jahre alt und Azubi als Elektroniker.
Ich habe folgende Konfiguration gewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte) 
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Akutelle Konfiguration:
MB: ASRock FX990 Extreme 3,
CPU: AMD FX 8320,
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (mit Noctua Lüfter aufgerüstet),
GPU: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3xOC Aktiv,
Speicher: 8GB Corsair XM3S Kit 2x4GB PC-3-10666 (DDR3-1333),
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5,
Netzteil: Netzteil BeQuiet! PowerZone 850W,
Festplatten: 250GibiB Crucial MX 200, 64 GibiB  Kingston ssdnow100, 2 mal 1TB Western Digital WD10EACS,
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z,

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die unglaublich professionelle LED-Beleuchtung wird dann entfernt, da diese eher umständlich als praktisch ist.

Warum ich glaube das mein PC aufgerüstet werden sollte:

Als Azubi ist neben der PCGH im Abo nicht mehr viel Luxus drinnen. Daher konnte ich leider meine AMD FX Plattform noch nicht aufrüsteten. Leider kann ich durch meine nur mit 4.1 Stromversorgung ausgestattetes Mainboard meine CPU nicht wirklich groß übertakten. Mutiplikatorerhöhungen brauchen ab 4GHz massive Spannungserhöhungen. Also OC klappt bei mir nicht wirklich um die Pro-Kern-Leistung zu erhöhen. Auch ist die FX990 Plattform etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

Daher wäre ich extrem froh druch PimpMyPc, meinen PC mit den neuen Komponenten zu einem übertaktungsfreudigen High-End System "aufgepimpt", zu bekommen. Für mich besonders interessant welche Möglichkeiten durch den Plattformwechsel möglich werden. Immerhin sind 4 Jahre Entwicklung, zwischen den Plattformreleases, ins Land gezogen und Intel hat sich einen großen Vorsprung erarbeitet. Bei meinem System wäre dann auch zu sehen inwieweit ein CPU-Upgrade verbunden mit dem Wechsel auf DDR4 sich in Spielen auswirkt. 

Nebenbei wäre ein neuer Bildschirm sicherlich eine super Sache. Mein Setup könnte einen zweiten Bildschirm gut gebrauchen, da ich oft Multitasking am PC betreibe. Mein Bequiet 850W Netzteil durch das neue 630 W Netzteil zu ersetzen macht auch viel mehr Sinn. 850 W ob 80+Bronze oder nicht sind weder Effektiv noch notwendig.

Hoffe das Klappt!

Beste Grüße 

Max


----------



## xINexo (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH ^^ Erst mal danke das ihr so eine super Aktion an uns Leser/Zuschauer bringt 

Da ich aber nicht lange rumschleimen möchte liste ich erstmal mein derzeitiges Setup auf 

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3550p
Mainboard: MSI OEM Board für Sockel 1155
Netzteil: Arlt Efficiency 650 Watt 
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 970 (seit Dezember letzten Jahres)
Festplatte(n): -250GB SATA 2 von Samsung
                              -2TB SATA 3 von Seagate
CPU Kühler: Stammt mit Prozessor und Mainboard aus altem Medion Akoya PC
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston Value Ram 1600Mhz
Gehäuse: Cooltek Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 (USB 3.0 kann wegen Mainboard nicht genutzt werden, da kein USB 3,0 Header)

Vielleicht zukünftiges Setup:

-MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
-be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
-480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
-Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt:45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, dann vielen vielen dank


----------



## JPGHD (5. November 2015)

*Bewerbung Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf*

Guten Tag Liebes PC Gamers Hardware Team!

Im moment ist mein PC noch nicht zu 100% zum gamen geeignet:

Intel core i5 4570
MSI Z97 G45 Gaming
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
1000 GB HDD Festplatte 
750 W Netzteil
DVD Laufwerk
MSI GEFORCE GTX 760ti


Mit dein neuen teil wäre er um einiges besser:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!

MFG JPGHD


----------



## masterholdy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse


habe momentan ein i5 3570k @ 4 ghz und eine alte gtx 570 ich würde dann noch geld für ein neue cpu + mobo ausgeben


----------



## GrafWoLLe (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)                  


Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Also das sind meine ausgewählten sachen  warum genau die? weil der rest bei mir mehr als ausreichend ist  mein prossi der i7 4770k (4Ghz) hat noch genügend luft nach oben und der DDR3 (16GB) ram dazu auch
habe 3 Festplatten drin 1 x SSD Samsung Evo 840 250 GB  und 2 x HDD  1 x 1000 GB     und   1 x 500 GB    mein Mainboard ist das Z87-g43 von MSI zwar auch nicht mehr das neuste bzw das beste...aber für meine zweck auch genügend
das Netzteil ist ein EVGA Supernova 750 W Bronze +

jetzt mein größtes Problemkind...der Bildschirm ist ein Samsung SyncMaster P2370 der iwann im Jahre 2009 hergestellt wurde...dazu habe ich noch eine zweite Schüssel....LG Flatron w2243t  ...brauchen wir auch nicht drüber reden da die Bildschirme echt alt und schon sehr sehr mitgenommen sind...daher würde ich mir einen neuen wünschen um mal wieder ein klares schönes Bild zu bekommen <3

na ja mein zweiter wunsch wäre eine neue Grafikkarte wie die MSI 980 ti   da die ja auch genug Dampf hat für zukünftige spiele...meine jetztige Gainward 780 ti Phantom kotzt jetzt schon gerne mal rum da die spiele nicht schlechter werden von der Graifk was ja auch logisch ist xD  daher diese Entscheidung für diese Produkte um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein

viel glück für die anderen :-*


----------



## CptAhnungslos (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bad Post


----------



## Enermay (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 
echt ne Top-Aktion!! Ich nehme hier Teil da meine alter Grafikkarte leider neulich die Hufe hoch gerissen hat und ich nicht genügend Kleingeld habe um mir neue Komponente (die nötig sind) zu kaufen. Daher hier meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Meine Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System: 

CPU: I5 2550K
CPU-Kühler: Standard Kühler von Intel
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7700 series
RAM: 2x Samsung 4GB 1333MHz DDR3
Festplatte: Samsung 250GB SSD (noch 2 weitere aber da weiß ich die Namen nicht)
Mainboard: Asus P8H61MLE
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus Midi-Tower
Netzteil: ein standard 400W Netzteil (aus einem alten Office PC )
Monitore(e): Samsung SyncMaster 245B (BenQ G2200W, ACER X243HQ)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

die Idee mit der individuellen Zusammenstellung ist echt ne tolle Aktion 
Da mache ich auch mit 

Hier meine gewünschte Zusammenstellung, die gab es so hier im Thread wohl noch nicht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System:

Asus P8Z77-VLX
intel i5 3570K
msi GTX 680 Lightning 2 GB
16 GB DDR3 RAM
120 GB SSD + 1000 GB WD Velociraptor
Bluray Laufwerk
Lüftersteuerung von Aerocool, das alles in nem
NZXT Phantom Big Tower

> Ich denke mit der 980Ti lässt sich der Rechner am besten aufmöbeln. Bin bisher mit meiner msi GTX 680 auch sehr zufrieden, hätte daher nichts gegen die msi GTX 980Ti einzuwenden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich der Einwand »Was willst du denn mit dem RAM, der passt ja gar nicht auf dein Board?« 
Ja stimmt schon. Sobald AMD ZEN draußen ist, würde ich bis 2017 gerne auf ne Achtkern-CPU umrüsten. Ob es dann AMD wird oder doch der Sockel 2011-3 (bzw. dessen Nachfolger) wird man sehen. Jedenfalls hätte ich dann schon mal den passenden Speicher und bräuchte dann nur noch das Mobo + die CPU neu, alles übrige aus dem jetzigen System ist dann locker noch bis ins Jahr 2020 zu gebrauchen, wahrscheinlich sogar die 980Ti 
Mit dem bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler lässt sich bei dem 3570K vielleicht auch noch ein wenig mehr raus kitzeln, bis Zen erscheint.

Und für den Monitor hätte ich auch ne Verwendung. Der würde bei meinem Vater dessen alten 19-Zoll-Bildschirm ablösen.


----------



## Tobi120789 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion, aber gewinnen werde ich ja sowieso nicht , trotzdem allen viel glück.

Wunsch Setup:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell Verbaut:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Scythe Mugen 4?
ASUS M4A88T-EVO
16GB DDR3 1333
HD 5850 1GB
256GB Samsung 840 Pro
3TB HDD + 320GB HDD
bequiet! Straight Power E7-CM-480W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dEEsTRIKER (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit,

Hier mal mein Rechner: 

AMD Athlon X4 740X 3.2 GHZ
Arctic Alpine 64 Plus
Asus F2A85-V Pro
8 GB DDR3 1333 Kingston Hyper X Fury
MSI Radeon R7 260X 2GB OC 
120 GB Kingston V300 SSD
640 GB WD Blue
Corsair Carbide Spec-03
bequit! Pure Power 400w

Mein Wunsch Setup

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## MrLimmeG (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 

Ich würde gerne folgende Komponenten erneuern:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan habe ich folgende Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
GraKa: MSI Radeon HD 7850 OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
RAM: 6GB DDR2 800mhz (2x2gb, 2x1gb)
HDD: 1x Seagate mit 1TB, 1x Seagate mit 500GB (Spiele)
Netzteil: Noname mit 550 Watt (glaube ich )
Bildschirm: BenQ GL2250 @60hz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 590

Nun zum Gebrauch: Ich benutze meinen PC hauptsächlich zum CS:GO spielen, aber ich würde gerne auch einige Grafisch sehr anspruchsvolle Spiele und vor Allem Mods spielen. Außerdem ist für das spielen von CS:GO ein Bildschirm mit einer höheren Hertz-Zahl ziemlich praktisch. CS:GO braucht meines wissens nach auch mehr CPU-Leistung als GraKa-Leistung braucht, hab ich mich für den i7 entschieden.
Ich würde mich, wie jeder andere, natürlich freuen, wenn ich gewinnen würde ^^

LG
MrLimmeG


----------



## Zugstaub (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Aufrüst System:
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
-RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
-Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
-Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Mein aktuelles System:
-Mainboard: MB Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming5
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G
-CPU: Intel P XEON E3-1231V3 3,4 GHz PC1150 8MB cache Box
-RAM: DDR3 16gb PC 1600 Cl9 Kingston KIT (2x8GB) HyperX Savage
-Gehäuse: CORSAIR Midi Spec-03 Red LED Window
-CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock
-Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W 80+ retail
-SSD: 120Gb Samsung 2,5" SATAIII 850 EVO Ser. Basic


Falls das Bild im Anhang durch Fehler nich geöffnet werden kann, hier ein Link zum anschauen. 
https://gyazo.com/a7bb8a77301f16e36309779dde3065da


----------



## RushoR (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp may PC 2015

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp may PC 2015

Meine Hardware 
* Cpu Intel i7 4770K @ OC 4,2 GHz 
* Cpu Kühler Corsair H100I
* Mainbord ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer (Intel Z87) 
* Ram Corsair Vengeance 16384MB @ 8.8.8.24 T1 @ 1,5 Volt 
* Grafikkarte Gigabyte AMD Radeon R290 , 4086MB GDDR5 
* Festplatte Samsung SSD 840 Evo RAID 0 500 GB Boot Platte Plus WD 1TB 
* Netzteil Corsair AX 760 I Corsair link Rdy 760W ATX 2.2 
* Case Corsair Air 540 Black 


für mich als aufrüstung würde in frage kommen
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodale (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wäre mega geil , mein Setup wäre damit komplett !!! 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600 
GPU: SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X TRI-X OC 
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3
Gehäuse: BeQuiet! Silent Base 800
Festplatte: 1,5TB WD Green
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer xtreme rev.2 
Gehäuse Lüfter: 3x BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 (und die im Gehäuse vorinstallierten also 6 an der Zahl )
Netzteil:BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 530W Modular 
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Geil Black-Dragon 1600


----------



## palledes (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes Pc Games Hardware Team, 

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Aktion  Pimp my Pc 2015 bewerben. Ich finde es gut das ihr dieses mal auch zur Bewerbungsphase ein Video dazu gemacht habt.

So habe ich meine Punktzahl verteilt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine zurzeit verbaute Hardware ist folgende:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Kit
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 650
CPU Kühler: Intel Standard Kühler

So sieht mein PC von innen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0sixninja (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey, das ist echt voll cool. Ich Sitze noch mit einem richtig alten Motherboard und einem Core2Quad zu Hause .

Hier mal die Auflistung der Dinge.


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße 

p0sixninja


----------



## PierreBK84 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

dann mache ich auch mal mit.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

meine hardware:
- i7 4770k
- Asrock Z87 OC Formula/ac
- 16gb Gskill DDR-3 1866Mhz
- 4gb (....) Msi Gtx 970 Gaming
- 128gb SSD Crucial
- 3TB Seagate festplatte
- gehäuse: Zalman Z11 plus
- Ocz 600w Netzteil


wäre glaube ich bei mir das sinnvollste.
cpu und mainboard hab ich bei mir erst 
vor kurzem getauscht (i7 4770k) der dürfte noch ein weilchen halten 
allen viel glück


----------



## MariusRFB (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi so langsam pfeif ich mit meiner Hardware aus dem letzem Loch da ich mir momentan nicht viel Luxus leisten kann weil ich ein Freiwilliges soziales Jahr mache. Ich hoffe das ihr mir dabei helfen könnt Abends nach der Arbeit abzuschalten und einfach nur noch zocken kann  .Ohne das ich fast einen Krampf in denn Augen bekomme weil ich so wenig FPS habe.    LG 

Mein Wunsch zettel "

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentanes System 

Mainbord Asus H87 Pro
Festplatte Samsung 500 GB HDD
Grank Asus R9 270X
Ram  2x4 GB DDR 3  
Mainbord Asus H87 Pro
CPU intel xeon e3-1230v3      




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Life2Play (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH-Team

ich möchte mein PC aufgerüstet bekommen. Mein jetziges System besteht hierraus:

Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike X
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3
Prozessor: Intel core i5 2500k
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen 3B
Arbeitsspeicher: 2*4GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire radeon hd 6870
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 630W
Festplatte1: 1TB Western Digital
Festplatte 2: 300GB 2,5Zoll Laptop-Festplatte 

Ich würde gerne vorallem eine potentere CPU haben, da mein i5 bei der Videobearbeitung/Rendering anfängt zu schwächeln. Die Grafikkarte werde ich später gegen eine Pascal GPU von NVidia austauschen.


Hier meine Wunschliste zu Weihnachten 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Vielen Dank!!!
(Falls ich gewinnen sollte )


----------



## bangro (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute, 
ich hoffe das ich endlich mal etwas gewinne.
Das sind die Komponenten die ich mir ausgewählt habe.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe vor 2 Jahren meinen PC mit halbwegs guten Komponenten zusammen gebaut, da mir das geld nicht reichte für besseres.


Meine Hardware:
Mainboard: Asus P8z77-V lx2
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570
RAM: Corsair 16 GB (2x 8GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970
Netzteil: Hamburg..

Danke PC Games Hardware Team.. Das ist eine super Aktion von euch.


----------



## MrPC (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich weiß, dass ich allgemein eigentlich keinen großen Grund zum Klagen habe mit meinem aktuellen System. Allerdings ist dieser PC nicht 100%ig gamingtauglich. Allerdings bin ich selbst ein überzeugter Gamer und es tut mir in der Seele weh, beispielsweise GTA V auch auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen mit durchschnittlich nur 40 FPS laufen zu sehen...Deshalb wäre es für mich ein absoluter Traum, hier bei dieser tollen Aktion zu gewinnen (auch weil ich bis jetzt bei Gewinnspielen immer Pech hatte )!

Hier erstmal meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)


Und dies ist mein "altes" System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI H81M-P33 +  Intel Core i5-4430
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana III
RAM: 1 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600
GPU: Gainward GTX760 Phantom 2GB GDDR5
Netzteil: LCPower 600W
Monitor: Asus VX238-4
ich habe auch ein Bild mit der Innensansicht meines Systems angehängt

Ich würde mich riesig über einen Gewinn freuen, wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
mfG


----------



## headbanga (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
Mainboard : ASRock P5B-DE
Prozessor : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5700   3.00GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 2GB DIMM DDR2 PC2-6400U DDR2-800
Gehäuse:  A+ Twin Engine 
Netzteil: Nitrox IT-7600SG 600 Watt
Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series 1GB DDR5

haben würde ich gern
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DMXMaster (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Wirklich gute Aktion würde mich freuen zu gewinnen.

Mein Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte-Z77X-UD5H
CPU: Intel core i7 3770k
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX680 dc2t
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung 830 pro 120GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power l8  630W
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750d

Meine Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

MFG


----------



## Jones1393 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöle,

Meine Name ist Jonathan und ich bin Mechatronik Student im 4 Semester. 

Mein aktuelles System ist mit folgenden Komponenten ausgerüstet.

Mainboard: Asus Rampage Extreme 2 
CPU: Intel I7 920 2,67GHz
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 7950 Direct CU2TOP 3GB DDR5 900Mhz Overclocked
Ram: G.Skill F3-10666CL9T-6GBNQ 3x2GB DDR3
Festplatte 1:Samsung Basic MZ-7KE256BW 850 Pro interne SSD 256GB
Festplatte 2: 1TB HDD
Netzteil: SilverStone 850W 80 Plus Silver Model No. SST-ST85F



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://picload.org/view/pllcwdc/dsc_0053.jpg.html (falls Bild nicht angezeigt wird)

Wünschen würde ich mir folgende Komponente:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als mein bester Freund sich einen neuen PC zugelegt hat habe ich von Ihm den jetzt meinigen geschenkt bekommen da ich mir leider keinen eigenen leisten konnte, das war vor ca 2 Jahren. Der PC ist jetzt insgesamt schon ca 6-7 Jahre alt.  Ich habe hier und da immer mal ein paar Euronen in den PC investiert, z.B. die SSD habe ich erworben als sie im Sale war und die Grafikkarte habe ich gebraucht nachgerüstet da die alte einen Defekt hatte. Leider ist der PC für aktuelle Titel zu alt geworden. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich für Pimp my Pc 2015 ausgewählt würde. Noch mehr würde sich meine Freundin freuen da ich dann nächstes Jahr mit ihr in den Sommerurlaub fahren kann, den sie sich schon so lange wünscht und nicht in einen komplett neuen PC investieren muss. 
Durch die Kombination der Komponenten erhoffe ich mir meinen PC ersten Kühler zu bekommen, da meine aktuelles Gehäuse keinen Platz für einen Front und Heck Kühler bietet und durch den Tausch der Grafikkarte auch neue Titel wie Fallout 4 in Full HD spielen zu können. Den DDR4 Speicher habe ich ausgewählt da ich dann beim späteren Aufrüsten der CPU und des Mainboards direkt auf DDR4 gehen kann. 

Frohes zocken,

Jonathan


----------



## janis123456789 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung :
Ich mache hier mit weil ich diese Aktion sehr gut finde und weil hier einem die Möglichkeit gegeben wird seinen PC aufrüsten zu lassen von Leuten die sich auskennen.

Aktuelle Teile :
Gehäause Zalman Z11 Plus
MB MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
CPU I7 4790
GPU ASUS GT 640 2 GB  zweite Karte für den anderen Monitor Intel HD 4600
Netzteil Bequiet 430 Watt
RAM 8 GB 1600 MHz
Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB 

Wunsch Teile:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


----------



## xTehJoniator (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, Boxed Lüfter
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro3
RAM: 3x DDR3-1600 4GB
GPU: AMD HD7790  iCooler
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDA120G  (120 GB, SATA-III)
HDD: ST1000DM003-1CH162  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
Netzteil: AeroCool AP-550
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS3-V
Lüfter: 1x 92mm PWM heck, 1x 120mm Front
Monitore: BenQ GL2450, Samsung SyncMaster 520TFT


----------



## 55Luke (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich bin heute auf die diesjährige Aufrüst-Aktion aufmerksam geworden, und finde die Umsetzung besser als letztes Jahr. Als ich ich durch die anderen Bewerber durchgelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, das viele es mehr verdient haben als ich. Trotzdem möchte ich einmal mein Glück (welches ich eigentlich noch nie hatte) versuchen, da ich schon bei Spielen wie Assetto Corsa, Project CARS etc. die Grafik meist deutlich runterschrauben muss. An das neue Need for Speed im Frühjahr will ich gar nicht denken...

Mein  momentaner PC besteht aus:

Intel Core i5 3570k
Gigabyte B75M-D3V
16 GB DDR3 1600
Alpenföhn Civetta
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660
Crucial MX 100 128GB
1TB Toshiba HDD
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Scythe Lüftersteuerung + CD Laufwerk + Akasa Kartenleser
Silverstone Redline RL01

Meine Wunsch-Aufrüst-Konfiguration wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück und hoffe, es gewinnen auch die, die es verdienen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MARViN477 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal muss ich sagen super Aktion wiedermal. Würde mich über den Aufrüstkit sehr freuen.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015.

Mein aktuelles System:
   - CPU: AMD FX 6300
   - GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 (2GB)
   - Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
   - RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866
   - Festplatten: 1. 120GB SSD
                                 2. 1TB HDD
                                 3. 160GB HDD
   - Netzteil: 600W NoNameProdukt
   - Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus

Mein Aufrüstkit würde sein:
   - Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
   - Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
   - SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
   - Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
   - Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC nutze ich hauptsächlich zum Spielen (DayZ, LoL, Arma, ...), aber auch das ein oder andere Video wird bearbeitet.
Ich würde mich natürlich rießig über einen Gewinn freuen.

LG
MARViN477


----------



## JanFrederick (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure Aktion. Das Konzept ist echt super, denn genau so rüstet jeder "Normalo" seinen PC auf. Komponente für Komponente.
Für mich als Student halten sich sie Aufrüstoptionen allerdings in Grenzen, weshalb diese hochkarätigen Komponenten mir förmlich das Wasser im Munde zusammen laufen lassen.

Mein aktuelles System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Kühler: Thermaltek Macho 90
Ram: 8GB 1600Mhz
Mainboard: MSI PcMate H97
Grafik: Sapphire R9 270X 2GB
SSD: Crucial MX100
HDD: Toshiba 3TB
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 Bronze
Gehäuse: Zalman R1
LED: Blau (Rot aber vorhanden und blitzschnell tauschbar- würde besser zu MSI Produkten passen )

Doch warum habe ich mich für die Komponenten entschieden? Dies Kernfrage des Aufrüstens möchte ich stichpunktartig erläutern:

-  GTX980Ti: Im aktuellen System ist klar die Grafik der Flaschenhals. Der relative Zuwachs mit neuer Skylake Plattform wäre marginal.
- Lüfter: Die Zalman Lüfter verrichten zwar ihre Arbeit, könnten dies aber durchaus leiser tun.
- SSD: Da Spiele größer und größer werden ist es kaum mehr möglich mehr als 3 Spiele auf der 256 GB SSD unterzubringen.
- Netzteil: Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich zufrieden. Im Netzteil klappert allerdings der Lüfter etwas. Zeit auf deutsche Qualitätsarbeit zu setzen 
- Monitor: Als Student habe ich sehr oft mit großen Dokumenten zu tun. Die Pivot-Funktion soll in dieser Hinsicht ja wunder wirken 

Wie immer möchte jeder gewinnen und auch  ich würde mich riesig freuen, wünsche aber allen anderen auch viel Erfolg 

Viele liebe Grüße
Euer Jan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdrianW (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

Das sind die Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Gehäuse:			Zalman Z9 PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
Netzteil:			Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-430W PC Netzteil (430 Watt)
Mainboard:		Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Mainboard Sockel AM3+
Prozessor:		AMD FX-6300 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+
CPU – Kühler:	Enermax ETS-T40-BK
Arbeitsspeicher:	Crucial CT102464BA160B Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600MHz, CL11, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM (2x)
Grafikkarte:		Radeon R9 290 OC Vapor-X TRI-X
Festplatte HDD:	Toshiba DT01ACA100 1000GB interne Festplatte
Festplatte SSD:	Samsung MZ-75E120B/EU EVO 850 interne SSD 120GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz
Laufwerk:			Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE ATA/SATA, DVD Brenner
Sonstiges:		Lüftersteuerung / LED

Liebe Grüße
Adrian


----------



## Hardy088 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion... vielleicht komme ich ja auf diesen Wege von meiner bald 7 Jahre alte CPU weg... 

meine Zusammenstellung:

 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein altes System:

Asus Rampage II Extrem
I7 920 +Noctuar NH-12P 
2x GEIL 6 GB DDR3-RAM PC1600 CL7 3x2GB KIT3 ULTRA
GTX 780AMP!
250GB Samsung SSD Evo
2x 2TB Samsung SSHD 
2x 1TB Samsung HDD
Soundblaster x-fi Titanium
Enermax 620W Liberty Eco 86%
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor (sehr alt aber ausreichend Platz)


Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hardy088


----------



## addicTix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nette Aktion, wäre extrem cool, da zugewinnen 

Mein jetziges System:
Grafikkarte: GTX 780 Ti
CPU: i7 3770k
RAM: 16GB 1600MHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4
Festplatte: 1TB HDD


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## fR3Ax (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 |  AMD FX 6300 Black Edition | Arctic Freezer a30 | Sharkoon WPM v2 700W | MSI Radeon R9 380 4G | Elixir 2x 4 GB DDR3 1333mhz | 


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Fienon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hiermit würde auch ich mich gerne bewerben  Da ich YouTube Videos mache und es ruhig eine bessere Grafikkarte und mehr RAM sein könnte  Die Komponenten die ich mir ausgesucht habe, sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Meine bisherigen Komponenten sind:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
Intel I7 4790K CPU @4.00GHz
ASUS Z-97A Gaming
8 GB DDR3 2400 MHz G.Skill TridentX Kit
 650 Watt Cooler Master G650M
 Midi Tower Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer 
1 TB Western Digital WD10EZEX 
LG Blue-Ray Brenner

Ich hoffe das ist alles

Viel Glück an alle Bewerber 
LG


----------



## DarkSoldia (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, 

erstmal ein großes Lob für eure tolle Aktion! Natürlich muss ich auch daran teilnehmen und stelle Euch nun mein aktuelles System vor.

Prozessor:        Intel Core I5-3570K 3,4GHz (momentan 4,20GHz)
CPU-Kühler:   Alpenföhn Brocken (1)
Grafikkarte:    Nvidia GTX 770 von Gigabyte
RAM:                  2x4GB DD3 G-Skills Ripjaws 1600Mhz
Mainboard:     GA-Z77X-UD3H von Gigabyte (Rev 1.0)
Netzteil:           XFX Pro 850W
Festplatten:   Samsung SSD Evo 850 (265Gb) und Samsung HDD 103UJ (1TB)
Monitor:          HP Compaq LA2205wg


Für mich würden folgende Teile Interessant sein, bzw. so habe ich meine Punkte verteilt:

Mainboard+CPU
*MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

Arbeitsspeicher
*4x 8 GB DDR 4 - 2133 Mhz (8 Punkte)

Monitor
*Liyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Somit komme ich genau auf 45 Punkte.

Mit diesen 3 Komponenten wäre mein System endlich perfekt ausgeglichen und ich kann den alten Monitor beiseite legen. Manchmal ist es eine Qual wenn man solch einen schlechten Monitor hat, vorallem wenn jetzt die ganzen neuen Games wie z.B. Fallout 4, Black Ops 3 und Star Wars Battlefront rauskommen. Nie wieder nervige Meldungen, dass das Windows 7 Farbschema geändert werden soll, da ich angeblich zu wenig Ressourcen hätte (RAM).

Ich hoffe die Bewerbung gefällt Euch und auch wenn nicht, hattet ihr zumindestens einen kurzen Einblick in mein System 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DarkSoldia


----------



## Bahnfahn30 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig, naja unten sthet meine "Wunschliste" und nun mein aktuelles Sytem
CPU: I7 4790
GPU: GTX750ti
RAM: 16 GB DDR3
Mainbort :Lenovo 90AV0019GE
Kühler : Intel Boxkühler
HDD: 2TB
SSD: 234 GB
Und ja es ist ein Fertig PC ich weiß schame on me



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## tomtim056 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich hoffe das Glück ist auf meiner Seite und ich gewinne.
Das würde für mich bedeuten das ich nicht die unsummen von Geld aufbringen muss, um den Pc aufzurüsten. Mal davon abgesehen habe ich das Geld nicht.


Liebe Grüße

PS:
Ich gucke sehr gerne  eure Youtube Videos, da sie  Informatif und Interessant sind und einem helfen  ein bisschen auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bleiben.
Das einzige das mich stört ist, dass ihr machnchmal,eig. sehr selten, um den heißen Brei redet. Aber trotzdem sind das sehr gute Videos.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und mein jetziges System:

Intel i5 760
Amd hd 6850
8gb ddr3 ram
HDD 1T
Asus P7P55D


----------



## Haligia (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, Hammer Aktion wiedermal... Möchte gerne mitmachen

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU:        i3 550 
Kühler:   Boxed Kühler
MB:          Medion MS-7708
RAM:      4GB (2x2GB) 1333Mhz
SSD:        240GB SanDisk Ultra II
HDD:      2,5" WD 320GB (Gerade ausgebaut weil die SSD im Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich sie da einbauen musste)
GPU:       HD5670 mit 1GB GDDR5
PSU:        NoName PSU (Corsair CS550 ist vorhanden und muss eingebaut werden)
Case:       Medion Gehäuse
Monitor: Medion 24" Monitor


Was das perfekte Upgrade für mich wäre: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Grund der Entscheidungen:

Ich habe etwas Geld sparen können aber um alles aufzurüsten reicht es natürlich nicht...  Habe mich für CPU, Kühler, RAM, Gehäuse und Monitor entschieden wodurch ich das eigen gesparte Geld für eine Grafikkarte investieren kann. Eine SSD besitze ich aktuell schon, eine 1TB HDD werde ich nachrüsten und ein Netzteil (Corsair CS550M) liegt auch schon bereit welches eingebaut werden muss.

Gruß...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSTBasti (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes Pc Games Hardware Team, 

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Aktion Pimp my Pc 2015 bewerben. Ich finde es gut das ihr dieses Event dieses Jahr wiederholt habt


Dies sind meine wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dies ist mein bisheres system: 

Grafikkarte: Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX750TI OC Grafikkarte
Prozessor:AMD FX-6350 6 Core CPU 3,9 GHZ (Turbo Boost: 4,2 GHZ)
Mainboard:Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 DDR3 Speicher Micro ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 mal Kingston KVR16N11S8/4 Arbeitsspeicher 4GB (1600MHz, 240-polig, CL11) DDR3-RAM
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler
Festplatte: 500gb HDD
Netzteil: 500 watt


----------



## heloco (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Yay eine Möglichkeit den alten Wolfdale E8500 in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken!

Meine Zusammenstellung sieht wie folgt aus:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut sind folgende Teile:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
MSI Twin Frozr 7970 Ghz Edition BE
Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuse
Scythe Mugen IV
2x be quiet Silent Wings
Asus P5G41TM-LX
be quiet Pure Power L8 CM 530Watt
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance
und dann wären da noch ein LG BluRay Laufwerk und ingesamt drei alte langsame laute Festplatten. Eine Western Digital mit 320 GB, eine Samsung mit 500 GB und eine Seagate mit 250 GB. Die gehören aber eigentlich auch alle schon in den Ruhestand.
Und da mir irgendwann der Wifi-USB-Stick auf den Keks ging, steckt noch eine Karte zum selben Zweck von Gigabyte drin.

Nachtrag von kurz vor knapp: Vermutlich hilft das ja auch bloß nichts mehr, ABER: Eigentlich taugt der e8500 ja recht ordentlich zum Übertakten. Nicht in einem Rahmen der aktuelle Spiele jetzt plötzlich wieder superflüssig spielbar macht, aber doch um das Alter ein wenig zu kompensieren. Dummerweise ist mir aber vor gut 4 Jahren das dafür taugliche Mainboard abgeschmiert und bedingt durch das Alter des 775 Sockel bekam ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch notdürftig ausgestatteten Ersatz. Entsprechend kann ich das vorhandene Potential nicht mal mehr wirklich ausnutzen. Statt 3,7 bis 3,9 GHz sind eben nur 10 % mehr drin und dann wird es auch schon instabil aufgrund der technischen Ausstattung des Boards. Nunja, falls ich damit eure Aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen konnte, und ihr selbst das noch gelesen habt, hat es sich schon gelohnt 

Auf jeden Fall arg gute Aktion! Dicken Daumen hoch dafür!

P.S. Über Umwege wäre das sogar noch ein Gewinn für meine Eltern. Habe ein Upgrade meines PCs schon länger im Blick und wollte dann die Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche, zu einem ordentlichen Office-PC zusammenschustern. Beide haben zwar einen Laptop, der ist allerdings auch noch aus den 2000ern und in sehr bemitleidenswerter Form. Ende des Jahres wollte ich das zwar endlich mal in Angriff nehmen, aber wenn das über euch hier so klappt, wäre das natürlich genial!


----------



## BlackRipperDerEchte (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp may PC 2015

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Setup :
Intel Core i7 4790K @4,6GHZ
GTX 770 4gb OC
MSI Z97 Gaming 7
G Skill Sniper 1866mhz 16gb
750 Watt Corsair Netzteil
Zalmann Z11 +
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
2TB + 500 GB festplatte
250GB SSD
2 Monitore
Roccat Kova +
Roccat Isku Illuminated
Razer Megalodon 7.1 Headset(********)


----------



## Musclenerd (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen 

eins vorneweg: ich bin KEIN Abonnent und auch neu hier im Forum - bisher immer nur stiller Mitleser im Forum sowie sporadischer Käufer der Zeitschrift im Handel gewesen, wenn mich die Themen angesprochen haben. Hoffe bin dadurch nicht direkt disqualifiziert .

Die Story zu meinem aktuellen "Gaming"-System:
Es handelt sich ursprünglich um einen ausgedienten bzw. defekten Office-PC. Ich arbeite in der internen IT eines Industrieunternehmens und durfte die restlichen noch funktionierenden Bauteile sowie das Gehäuse mitnehmen.
Da mich Witcher 3 total gereizt hat, wollte ich mir zumindest einen Mittelklasse PC zusammenstellen. 
Ich investierte also in eine 260GB SSD, ein neues mini-ATX Mainboard und eine Grafikkarte. Ein 530W bequiet! Netzteil hatte ich noch rumliegen (locker schon 6-8 Jahre alt - verdammt halten die Dinger lange!) 
Somit konnte ich nun zumindest einigermaßen flüssig auf Low-Mittel-Einstellungen der aktuellen Titel spielen und bin auch wieder in Kontakt mit noch aktiven Kollegen aus damaligen Battlefield 2 Zeiten getreten. Nun macht mir spielen wieder verdammt viel Spaß!
Nichtsdestotrotz, das Mainboard ist nicht sonderlich für die Zukunft gemacht. Die Onboard Soundkarte ist Mist. Der LAN-Port ist defekt. Das Gehäuse ist absolut nicht für Gaming gemacht (Die SSD baumelt lose im Gehäuse). Die Front-USB funktionieren nicht.
Daher steckt nun auch eine Intel Gigabit Ethernet Card mit auf dem Gehäuse.

Meine System Spezifikationen:
Gehäuse: von einem hp pro business PC
Mainboard: MSI B75MA-P45
CPU: i5-2400 @ 3.1 GhZ (Aufkleber auf dem Gehäuse stimmt somit nicht)
CPU-Kühler: intel boxed bzw. der im HP PC mitverbaute
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x2 GB DDR3 - 1333Mhz 
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX750ti
Soundkarte: onboard
Festplatte: 1TB Samsung, 250GB WD 
SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB
Netzteil: Corsair 550W
Monitor: Acer V246HL

Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Gründe:
sind ganz einfach. Mit meinem Gehäuse geht es nicht mehr lange gut, eine defekte Onboard NIC ist nicht so schön, und der veraltete Sockel sowie CPU sind ein enormer Flaschenhals.
Mit der Auswahl wäre ich für die Zukunft deutlich gewappnet - hier würde ich das Weihnachtsgeschäft abwarten und selbst in eine Highend Grafikkarte investieren.

Ich danke euch für dieses Gewinnspiel und wünsche allen Mitstreitern ebenso viel Glück!
Ein Bild wird noch nachgereicht.


----------



## RundesDreieck (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Vorweg die Komponenten, die ich ausgewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfterset benötige ich nicht.


Jetzt noch meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD7970
Mainboard und Prozessor: i5 4690k  auf einem Asus Z97-P Board
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock Pro SR1
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi
Lüfter: 1x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm; 1x Arctic Cooling F12 1200mm; 1x BitFenix Spectre 140mm
Monitor: 2x Acer S242HL


----------



## Petergro (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich zur Pimp my Pc 2015 Aktion.


Meine aktueller Pc ( fast 3 Jahre alt !):
-Motherboard: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
-GPU: Radeon SAPPHIRE HD 7770
-CPU: AMD FX(tm)-4300
-Ram: 4.00 GB

Wunsch Hardware:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Anbei Bild des Innenraum des pc.
LG und allen Anderen Viel glück!


----------



## magicflyer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also, das ist echt eine tolle Aktion, ich würde mir  zum aufrüsten diese Komponenten aussuchen :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)



Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Rest habe ich mit einem  I7 2700 k und Mainboard MSI  PB67a -GD53 und SSD , Netzteil Bequiet Straight Power 600 Watt und Hdd's  sind genug vorhanden !


----------



## Sloduff (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Geile Aktion 

Diese sachen habe ich ausgewält:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Die Komponente die mein PC zur Zeit beinhaltet:

Mainboard:      Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
Prozessor:         Intel Core i7-4790K
Grafikkarte:      ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970
Netzteil:             be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM Netzteil, 530W
Ram:                    8GB (2x 4GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9
Festplatten:     -HDD= Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB 3,5" SATA 6 Gb/s ST1000DM003
                               -SSD= SanDisk Ultra II SSD 2,5" 120GB SATA 6 Gb/s
CPU Kühler:     Enermax ETS-T40-W
Gehäuse:           Aerocool Strike-X Advance Midi-Tower blau

In den anhängen findet ihr Bilder von meinem PC


----------



## MC9101 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH. Hier ist was ich ausgewählt habeGrafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:
CPU i7 4790k
GPU Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
12 GB Ram
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil (530 Watt)
Sharkoon T28 PC-Gehäuse (ATX, 2x 5,25 extern HDD, 8x 3,5 intern HDD) blau


----------



## Just95 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes pcgh-Team,

zur Zeit besuche ich noch die Schule und werde 2016 endlich fertig sein!  Ein Update meines Systems ist in Anbetracht der vor dem Release stehenden Spiele wie Fallout4 echt angebracht. 
Somit würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mit Hardware, von der ich zurzeit nur träumen kann, die neuen Spiele genißen kann. 
Ich liebe Computer schon von klein auf und liebe es noch mehr sie zu verbesser, zu verschönern und zu bauen. Für meinem letzten Update hatte ich leider nur ein sehr begrenztes Budge, weshalb es nicht ganz meiner zufriedenheit entspricht.
Das Netztel ist eins der günstigsten und eher eine Notlösung. Eine größere SSD wäre auch toll, 120GB sind einfach viel zu schnell voll. Ausserdem ro*tie*rt meine HDD schon 6 Jahre vor sich hin und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie den Geist aufgibt. 

Ich hätte viel Spaß daran endlich wieder an meinem Baby zu basteln, vor allem mit so geiler Hardware!

Das würde ich mir wünschen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Das hier habe ich:
Prozessor: intel Core i5-4670k mit dem ZALMAN FX70
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX760
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530w
Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
Festlatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO
Monitor: HP w2216
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Scout

Ich würde mich sehr freuen!!! 
PS: Macht mir ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk  (17.11.1995 Kein Scherz)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen der Justus


----------



## Braddoc (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunschupgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:

1. Prozessor Intel I5 2500k
2. Prozessorkühler Artic Freezer irgendwas...
3. Mainbord MSI P68
4. Arbeitsspeicher 4GB DDR3 1600
5. Grafikkarte Sapphire 6850
6. Festplatte 1GB WD, Und 250GB Samsung 840 PRO SSD
7. Gehäuse Noname


----------



## Saton (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
ich heiße Jonathan Weber und komme aus dem schönen Ort Detmold in NRW.
Ich bewerbe mich bei dieser Aufrüst-aktion für einen platz als Kandidat. Ich bin zur Zeit leider Arbeitslos und kann mir deswegen die gewählten Komponenten nicht leisten,
da ich aber als Hobby zu Streamen angefangen habe und meine jetzigen Komponenten nicht so gut sind, bitte ich hier um Eure Hilfe. Ich musste meine Streams jetzt irgendwann einstellen da ich probleme mit meinem Computer hatte. Er war nicht stark genug um in guter Qualität zu Streamen. Da ich aber in Zukunft wieder anfangen möchte zu Streamen und den Zuschauern eine bessere Qualität bieten will, mache ich hier mit. 

Was mich an meinem Setup Zurzeit stört:
Am 07.11.2015 hatte ich eine Überspannung und seid dem ist mein rechter Bildschirm am Flackern.
Wenn ich Spiele wie Battlefield Streamen will geht dies leider nur auf sehr schlechten Einstellung.
Ich kann jedes Spiel was ich Streamen will Maximal auf 1280x720 Spielen und Streamen weil mein Bildschirm nur 19Zoll hat und nicht Full HD unterstützt.
Außerdem ist mein Arbeitspeicher zu Wenig denn schon beim Rendern in Echtzeit ist der Computer komplett ausgelastet und ich kann nur mit mühe etwas anderes nebenbei machen.

Meine zur Zeit verbauten Komponenten sind:
Mainboard: AsRock Z97X Fatal1ty Killer
CPU: Intel Core I7 4790K @ 4,4Ghz
CPU-Lüfter: Freezer Pro 7 Rev.2
RAM: 2x 4 GB Kingston Savage @1600 Mhz
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6950 
Netzteil: Cougar 700w 80+Bronze
Speicher: Hitachi HCS721025CLA382 (250Gb HDD) und eine TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 (1TB HDD)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition
Bildschirme: Hanns.G HG191A (Hauptbildschirm) und BenQ FP71G+ (zweiter Bildschirm)
Headset: Razer Kraken 7.1

Die Bilder wie mein PC Aussieht sind im Anhang.

Man sieht jetzt das mein Equipment nicht so sehr für das Streamen geeignet ist da die Grafikkarte nicht stark genug ist um gute Qualität im Spiel als auch im Stream zu liefern.

Mein "PIMP MY PC 2015" Pc soll in folgenden Sachen getuned werden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da dieses mal bei uns die Entscheidungen liegen was wir aufmotzen möchten, denke ich das für meine Zwecke die CPU gut genug ist aber zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher und eine zu Alte Grafikkarte da ist.

Mein Ziel ist es, falls ich einer der Glücklichen Kandidaten bin, einen PC zu haben mit dem ich gleichzeitig gute Qualität im Spiel als auch im Stream habe, damit die Zuschauer auch was davon haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Jonathan Weber


----------



## Techn0k4sper (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vorweg was ich mir ausgesucht habe:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Config:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
Mainboard: Asus H87-Plus
Graka: Asus GTX 770
CPU-Küler: Scythe Mugen 4
PSU: Corsair CS550M
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX

Und hier noch das Bild:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14THgAKJwVyLV2NLrCzdgzStdJNOuvrp2yg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## EdiKoschi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Hey liebe Community:
Ich bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2015, da mein PC DRINGEND ein Upgrade braucht. :/

Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine momentane Hardware:

Gehäuse: Mini-tower von HP 

Mainboard: MSI MS-7778 (Jasmine)

CPU: AMD A10-5700

CPU Kühler: Cooler Master CM12V

Ram: 2x4GB  DDR3 1600 Mhz

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
und Samsung SpinPoint P120 SP2504C 250GB 3.5" 7200RPM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den PC hab ich jetzt schon ewig, und die neueren Spiele wie Watchdogs und GTA 5 lassen sich gerade noch so auf niedrigster Grafik spielen 
Hab schon länger überlegt aufzurüsten, aber wusste nicht wo, da kam das ziemlich passend 
Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit und wünsche allen anderen Mitbewerbern viel Glück


----------



## patrizer81 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich brauche dringend einen neuen PC, da meiner schon richtig in die Jahre gekommen ist,

Mainboard von MSI mit AMD 64 Prozessor
Grafikkarte 6600 GT Nvidia
Ram: 2GB
Netzteil: Q-Tec 600 Watt


----------



## Simon_Nie (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Freue mich drauf 

Mein Wunsch Hardware

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine Hardware

CPU:                            I7 5820K
Mainboard:              Asrock X99 Extrem 4
Grafikkarte:            Gigabyte gtx 670 windforce 3x
Netzteil:                    Corsair RM650
Ram:                           16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Quad Kit
Festplatte:               Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB 3,5" SATA 6 Gb/s ST1000DM003
SSD:                            Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
CPU Kühler:            Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler
Gehäuse:                  Nzxt h440 Blue black


----------



## Lutz04 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunschupdate:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

45 von 45 Punkten.


----------



## Ballantinis (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Das hab ich mir ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus: 

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX
CPU Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Grafikkarte: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI 2.0/1xDisplayPort (Retail)
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
SSD: 120GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E120B/EU)
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/
Netzteil: 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Lüfter: 4mal  120x120x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 1500 U/min 16 dB(A) schwarz
Gehäuse:  Zalman Z9 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Jo das müsste es gewesen sein  

Würde mich freuen und coole Aktion


----------



## tinimon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Pc ist sehr alt und damit mein ich von 2000 und ich hoffe ich kann ihn wieder reanimieren 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück euch ^^


----------



## Malo3010 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,
ich würde meine Gurke gerne für den Wettbewerb eintragen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich mit ihm in das 21 Jhd. komme 

Hier ein mal meine "aktuelle" Hardware:
Gigabyte Z87M-D3H
Intel Pentium G3258
Scythe Katana 4
Radeon HD 7770
8 Gb Crucial Balistix
1tb WD Blue
400 Watt lepa MX-F1 Netzteil
BitFenix Comrade gehäuse

Da ich vor hatte in der nächsten zeit erstmal den Prozessor auszutauschen, habe ich die Punkte wie folgt verteilt:
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD mit 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte) 
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
= Gesamt 45 Punkte. 

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass ich das Aufrüst Paket bekomme und damit zurück in die Welt des Pc Gamings gelang und wenn es nicht klappt, dann möchte ich mich dennoch für die vielen tollen Gewinnspiele von euch  bedanken,
Mit Grüßen und meiner Mühle im Anhang verbleibend,
Marcel.


----------



## tinimon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

PC-Experience Reviews : | Newance Triplecone Design Case hier ein bild


----------



## JohnnyNoiss (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

please "Pimp my PC"!

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Prozessor: AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 570 | 1280 MB
Festplatte: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB & 1 TB Seagate
Netzteil: 800 Watt Xilence RedWing R3 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
Monitor: LG Flatron W2243T | 21.5"


Meine Wunsch-Upgrade-Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich nochmal betonen, wie extrem geil ich Eure Aktion finde, da ich komplett entscheiden kann, welche und wie stark ich bestimmte Komponenten aufrüsten möchte. 
Mein System ist alles in Allem sicher nicht das Älteste und auch nicht das Langsamste, jedoch stellt meine Grafikkarte einen enormen Flaschenhals dar, besonders aufgrund des kleinen Grafikspeichers.
Mein Lieblingsgame GTA V und auch Fallout 4 werden von einer GTX 980 Ti  in meinem System mehr als begeistert sein. Über einen neuen Monitor freue ich mich natürlich auch, da mein jetziger über 7 Jahre alt ist und vor Pixelfehlern strotzt. Die zweite SSD für größere Spiele und der performantere CPU-Kühler runden meine Auswahl ab. 
Da ich Student bin und vor kurzem auch geheiratet habe, kommt momentan finanziell eine Aufrüstung leider nicht in Frage. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr meinen PC pimpt und wünsche dennoch allen anderen hier viel Glück!

Mit liebem Gruß
Johann


----------



## Andres3n (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein herzliches Hallo an das PCGH Team und alle anderen Forum User!

Ich bin durch Facebook auf den Link zu eurer "Pimp my PC" Aktion aufmerksam geworden. Dort verfolge ich mit Interesse stets eure Postings. Da ich gerade selber ein wenig am tüfteln bin und vorhabe meinen PC aufzurüsten, habe ich den Entschluss gefasst, mich hier zu bewerben. 

Zunächst möchte ich euch mein aktuelles System vorstellen, welches leider schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist. Hierzu gehören:
Gehäuse: schlichtes Neon Light Gehäuse, ohne besonderen Schnick Schnack. Da dieses Gehäuse mit mir zusammen bereits einige Lan Partys überlebt hat und sich diverse Aufkleber von Lan Partys (immer wieder schöne Erinnerungen) an ihm befinden, kann ich mich von diesem Gehäuse nicht trennen. 
Mainboard: Gigabyte 770TA-UD3. Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Hast USB 3 und sonst auch ein paar nette Features. 
Prozessor + Kühler: AMD Phenom II x4 955 mit einem Alpenföhn Groß Clockner. Der Prozi war beim Kauf vor ca. drei Jahren Preis Leistungs technisch nicht zu schlagen und hat bislang gute Dienste geleistet. Der Kühler ist meiner Meinung nach zeitlos und würde wieder verbaut werden. 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Ati Radeon 5770. Meine Meinung nach eine tolle Grafikkarte. Also vor drei Jahren....
Arbeitsspeicher: GSkill 4 GB. 
Festplatte: Samsung 500 GB. Ich brauche dringend eine SSD. 
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster T27A300. Nachdem in meinen alten Monitor auf einer Lan eine Maus in das Panel geflogen ist, habe ich mir diesen Monitor zugelegt, mit dem ich bislang immer zufrieden war. 
Maus: Logitech MX 518. Beste Maus ever. Benutze sie auf einem Razer Mantis Stoffpad. 
Tastatur: Billigware von Cherry . Im ernst, wer gibt mehr als nen 10er für ne Tastatur aus?  Meine jetzige hat übrigens schon Kaffee und Bier überlebt.  
Betriebsystem: Windows 7, 32 Bit. Ja sry ihr braucht das nicht kommentieren. Brauche ein neues Windows. 

Eigentlich habe ich alle Komponenten vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft. Habe sehr häufig Battlefield 3 gezockt, was mit dem System schon nur noch "relativ" mittelmäßig gespielt werden konnte. An Battlefield 4 habe ich mich dann garnicht mehr heran gewagt. Nun kommt Star Wars Battlefront raus und ich benötige dringend bessere Hardware. 

Ich habe mich für folgende Pimp Komponenten entschieden: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich dann noch eine neue Grafikkarte (Sapphire Radeon 4096 MB R9 380 Nitro) und eine SSD Festplatte (Samsung 250 GB 850 EVO) kaufen und wäre leistungstechnisch wieder ganz oben dabei. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als "Gepimpten" auswählen würdet. 

Hier noch das Bild von meinem jetzigen PC. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, lege ich auf eine Ordnung bei den Kabeln sehr viel wert . 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Danke für das Lesen dieses Post. Für Nachfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## sourVival (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung zur aktion Pimp my PC 2015:

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich zur Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. Ich bin selbst treuer PCGH Leser und finde dass ihr das abwechslungsreichste und informativste Magazin in der Szene seid.
Ich bin mehr oder weniger "stolzer" Besitzer eines core2duo 6240 Rechenknechts der seine besten Jahre leider schon hinter sich hat  =/ .
Dazu kommen 4gb ddr3 RAM wovon leider nur noch 3gb nutzbar sind ,eine superschnelle(nicht) HD5450 von SAPPHIRE mit welcher ich nun ja .. nicht gerade zufrieden bin aber für Clonk Rage und Sacred 1 reichts
und mein ganzer Stolz eine OCZ 120gb SSD Soviel Dazu .

Ich habe mich für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und wie immer gelungene Aktion mit ner echt coolen Idee

MfG,

Lion Heizmann

ps:Ich habe Zuhause noch ne r7 260x rumfliegen und habe rund 400 Tacken gespart um mir noch ne gescheite Grafikkarte zuzulegen nebst neuem Gehäuse


----------



## 1603flo (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, meine Name ist Florian ich bin 15 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern.

Hier erst mal meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich rieseg darüber freuen wenn mein PC gepimt wird, da er nun seit 10-15 Jahren einen guten Dienst in der Familie tut. Da ich noch Schüler bin und daher kein Geld verdiene habe ich auch nicht die nötigen Mittel den Computer, welchen ich nun seit 3 Monaten von meinen Eltern zur verfügung gestellt bekommen habe, aufzurüsten.
Da dieser Rechner wie sochn erwähnt sehr alt ist kann ich auch leider kaum Angaben zur verbauten Hardwear machen.
Das einziege Bauteil welches mit erner Herstelleraufschrift versehen ist, ist das Netzteil von Premier mit 280W.

Im Anhang das gewünschte Bild des PC-Innenraums.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen an das PC Games Hardwear-Team

Florian Högenauer


----------



## fuffi4lp (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

ich bin seit langem dabei mir einen komplett neuen Rechner anzusparen, da dies als Schüler ziemlich schwer ist und es noch andere Ausgaben gibt, bin ich noch nicht so weit wie ich es gerne wäre da kommt mir eure Aktion gerade recht das würde mir einiges erleichtern.

Also erstmal erzähle ich was zurzeit verbaut ist.

Zuerst aber kurz was zu meinem Rechner im Allgemeinen er ist ca. 5 Jahre alt wurde zwar an einigen Stellen aufgerüstet aber er ist nichts besonderes es ist ein fertig PC von csl-computer und dieser war damals schon schlecht und heute läuft nicht einmal das einfachste spiel drauf. aber nun zur verbauten Hardware

Gehäuse: Evertech Atrix (noname Gehäuse und im Grunde nichts besonderes war aber geschenkt und von daher) fast aber in jedem fall Atx Mainboards
CPU: Intel Pentium dualcore mit 3,2 ghz
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GT 520
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4 gb DDR 3 1330 mhz (ursprünglich war nur ein Riegel verbaut den zweiten bekam ich für einen Zehner von einem Freund)
Mainboard: Ein Asus P5G41T-M LX (Micro Atx)
Festplatte: 500gb (ursprünglich mal 240gb allerdings immer noch zu klein)
Laufwerk: 24x DvD Brenner von LG
Netzteil: Noname 420watt Netzteil 
CPU Kühler: Boxed

Das ist mein Bescheidenes System es ist zwar alt und ziemlich schlecht aber es läuft seit 5 Jahren und hat mich nie im stich gelassen zur zeit ist Windows 10 im Dualboot mit Windows 7 installiert. Dazu habe ich einen  23 zoll  Acer Monitor mit HD Auflösung (kein FULLHD) der sollte auch mal ausgewechselt werden dieser ist sogar noch älter.

Und diese Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Eine GTX 970 ein neues Gehäuse und DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher werde ich selbst aufrüsten (vorausgesetzt das Geld reicht dafür)
sowie neue Lüfter (zurzeit 3 Gehäuse Lüfter die sau laut sind) und dazu dann noch eine 3 TB HDD dann wäre der Rechner Perfekt für mich.

Ich hoffe das meine Bewerbung eine der ausgewählten ist allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück.

Gruß

Andre H.


----------



## Bhaal_Irenicus (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da ich zurzeit einfach kein Geld für neue PC Teile habe aber gerne "The Witcher 3" spielen möchte versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück 


Mein derzeitiger PC setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair 4
CPU: AMD Thuban 1090T
Ram: 4x2Gb Patriot Viper 2 sector 5
Grafikkarte: Asus/AMD EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5
Netzteil: Bequiet Dark Power Pro P10 550W
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC A-71 Fb
Monitor: Samsung 2494HM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier meine Wahl der Kompnenten die ich gerne verbauen würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank für die Aktion und Viel Glück an alle Mitbewerber 

Gruß Bhaal


----------



## NicoMinich (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Team-PCGH.

Die Idee, Pc`s aufzurüsten finde ich echt genial !
Es würde mich echt freuen, wenn ich einer der Auserwählten sein würde.

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten sind:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4440
GPU: PNY NVIDIA Geforce GTX 650 1GB DRR5
Mainboard: Gainward H81M-D2V
RAM: 1x 8GB
HDD: WD 1TB
Netzteil: Power LC420H-8 420W

Ich wünsche allen viel glück.


----------



## LynnZ (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktueller PC
Xeon E3-1230v3
Asus Z97-K Motherboard (wollte zuerst den i5 4670k, habe dann nach dem Kauf des MB doch zum Xeon gegriffen) 
Freezer Xtreme Cooler (sieht nicht schön aus und die Lüfter sind bei Auslastung sehr laut)
2x4 Gb Patriot 1600Mhz Ram
GTX 670 Palit (sehr laut :/ ) 
 600 Watt FSP Netzteil
Gehäuse Thermaltake irgendwas für 50 Euro (hässlich xD aber tut was es soll)
Wlan Karte
Festplatte 3tb HDD

Mein Traumupgrade
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Daryun (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH,

erstmal super coole Aktion!

Die Hardware Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Betriebssystem
	Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
	Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3.30GHz
RAM
	8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 665MHz
Motherboard
	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68AP-D3 (Socket 1155)	
Grafik
	BenQ XL2420T (1920x1080@60Hz) - Monitor
	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti (NVIDIA)
Speicher
	931GB Hitachi HDS721010DLE630 ATA Device (SATA)	
	1397GB Western Digital WD Ext HDD 1021 USB Device

Kleines Review: Mein PC an sich ist von Alternate und ca. 5 Jahre alt, habe die Komponenten damals größtenteils selbst ausgewählt und ihn zusammen bauen lassen. Damals hatte er noch SSD und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, die SSD ging kaputt (keine Garantie) und die 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher haben sich aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen nicht mit dem Motherboard vertragen. 
Ich bin Student und bräuchte eigentlich einen Laptop, aber bin sehr skeptisch, weil man meiner Meinung mit einem PC einfach mehr Anfangen kann, beides geht halt nicht, deswegen wär das hier eine geniale Möglichkeit meinen Computer aufzurüsten und mir einen billigen Office Laptop zu kaufen.
Mein Monitor ist ziemlich neu, abwählen konnte ich ihn nicht würde aber auch darauf verzichten o.ä.

Bei Fragen helfe ich gern weiter.

Danke 

Grüße Alex




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASDF5106 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

Ich habe diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuellen Komponenten: 

Mainboard:  ASrock 970 Extreme 3, Sockel Am3+
Prozessor: AMD FX-6100 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3+ 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair XMS3 CL9 (DDR3-1333)
Grafikkarte:  Gainward  GTX 970 
Festplatte HDD: Samsung SP2504C
Festplatte SSD: ADATA SP 900
Laufwerk:	 TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SP-530
Gehäuse: Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse Thermaltake Commander MS-I Schwarz


----------



## Kartone (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Am liebsten hätte ich gerne :
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Verbaut habe ich :
Gehäuse:	Coolermaster - Elite 430 Red
CPU (Prozessor):	Intel Core i5-4690, 4x 3.50GHz | HD 4600 - Refresh
Mainboard:	ASUS H81M-Plus, Intel H81
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB
Arbeitsspeicher:	8GB DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB)
Festplatte:	500GB WD Caviar Blue
Laufwerk:	DVD-Brenner 24x Samsung SH-224DB
Netzteil:	550W - Corsair VS Series
Soundkarte:	ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS 
CPU-Kühler:	Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Rev. 2

Bildschirme : 
Acer (1080p)
Dell  (720p)

... Irgendwie hats meine Kamera nicht so mit Qualität


----------



## turbo2sven (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

guten tag pcgh echt klasse aktion  

ich bewerbe mich ihr da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe mir ein mainbord und ein neuen cpu i5 zu kaufen 
mein system umzurüsten 

mit folgende komponenten 

1x MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) 
1x be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 
1x be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
1x Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig) 

mein system besteht aus folgende komponeten  
ein abit ix38 gt sockel lga 775 seit 2008
netzteil paris 650 watt 80 plus seit 2015
cpu ist ein q6600 mit 4x 2.40 ghz seit 2008
Grafikkarte Gainward GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2gb seit 2015
ram speicher ddr corsair xms3 4x2 8gb ddr3 1333 verbaut  seit 2008
habe aber auch noch corsair xms3 4x4 16gb ddr3 1600 kommplet verpackt da were toll von 2012 oder neuer das weiß ich nicht 
wen man die den da mit verbaun könnte 
Kingston ssd 120 gb sata seit 2015 Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
SAMSUNG HD154UI (1397 GB) neuer 
WDC WD5000AAVS-00ZTB (465 GB) neuer 
ST31000528AS (931 GB) neuer 
Hitachi HDS721010CLA (931 GB) die laüft heute noch ob wohl die seit 2008 im betrieb ist 
Monitor Acer S240HL
Soundkarte Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme HD Audio Controller
gaming maus rat 7
PARTHICA Core Gaming Keyboard, black

12226571_1480825812247947_1582280452_n.jpg - directupload.net
12233229_1480825845581277_921300600_n.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## proaimer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

---AUFMERKSAMKEIT---

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Hardware:

CPU                        Intel Core i5 4440
 CPU Kühler        Arctic Freezer 13 
RAM                        4GB DDR3 RAM 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte        NVIDIA 660GTX
MAINBOARD    Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 B85
Lüfter                    1 noname Gehäuselüfter
Gehäuse                gebrauchtes Sharkoon Gehäuse von Ebay für 12€
Festplatte             1TB WD Blue,1TB WD Green, 120GB SSD

Meine Gehäuse Kühlung ist grauenvoll und ich sollte mir langsam mal mehr RAM zulegen, da ich oft beim surfen und spielen (GTAV) an die Grenzen des PCs stoße, wäre super wenn ich hier dabei wäre  Der Monitor ist zudem eine Klasse Ergänzung für jemanden, der noch immer auf 19" 1280*1024 zockt. (schande über mein Haupt  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---AUFMERKSAMKEIT ENDE---

So, weiterscrollen.


----------



## feriensack123 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich Bewerbe mich hier da es langsam mal wieder zeit für ein Upgrade ist

Teile die ich gewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX570
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x2GB DDR3
Mainboard: Asus M4A87TD EVO
Festplatten: Seagate 250GB, Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD
Netzteil: Thermaltake Litepower 450W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W

Bild


----------



## Zockerstation (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Ich bewerbe mich hier für die Pimp my PC 2015.

Hier ist meine Wahl der ausgewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690k
Grafikkarte: Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4 GB DDR3
Mainboard: ASRock H97M Anniversary
Festplatten: 1000GB Seagate HDD 
Netzteil: Corsair CX500 Modular
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einer der vier glücklichen Gewinner wäre 

LG Jannek


----------



## ChrisWR (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich.

Ich hätte gerne.
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit habe ich einen
I5 4690
16 GB DDR 3 RAM
2x AMD R9 290
Netzteil Be Quiet Dark Pro 8 mit 1000 W
CPU Kühler Coolermaster
Gehäuse : Carbide Air 540
2 x SSD und 2x Festplatten 
Monitor : uralter Acer 24 Zoll


----------



## Nconstract (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag Pcgh-Team,
erstmal vielen ´Dank für diese tolle Aktion 

Ob ich einen Pimp für meinen Pc gebrauchen kann ?
Wie wahrscheinlich fast jeder hier, Ja.

Warum brauche nun aber speziell ich diesen Pimp und was habt mich aus der Masse der Einsendungen hervor ?
Mein Alter Pc von 2004 hat vor einem halben Jahr den Geist auf gegeben, soweit so verständlich als ersatz hat mir mein Nachbar der noch ein paar alte Pc Komponenten zuhause hatte einen Pc zusammengeschustert Komponenten oder zumindest was erkennbar ist:

(Infos vom Geräte-Manager und meinem menschlichem Auge, auf Fehler und ungenaue Angaben bitte Rücksicht nehmen)

(Ich glaube es ist ein fertig pc von Medion: PC MT6
Prozessor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Grafikkarte: RADEON 9800 XT
Mainboard: Medion MD8088 Ver:1.0
Arbeitsspeicher: Nicht erkennbar
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 200GB (ST3200822A)
Netzteil: FPS350-60MDN Rev.1
Optisches Laufwerk: PIONEER DVD RW DVR-107D ATA Device / IDE DVD-ROM16X ATA Device

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/X...5gEvcAqDlxT-zvbzrZPWV8Kg9-dI7qA_vOTNQbHw=s151

Pimp:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Konfiguration? 

Das wichtigste ist mir, dass das System richtig läuft und so habe ich schon mal einen guten Anfang.
Am liebsten währe mir wenn ich nur den 2 besten Monitor nehmen könnte und dafür noch das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte) steht aber nicht zur Auswahl dann muss ich das halt selbst nachrüsten wie auch Grafikkarte aber so Spare ich mir fast 800€ und das ist schon eine Menge Geld 
(Falls das alte Netzteil Schäden an der Hardware anrichten würde bitte Kontaktieren. Kaufe gern ein Neues wenn ihr schon mit be quiet! zusammenarbeitet können sie euch gleich ein neues Netzteil geben 
(be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750 W) würde ich natürlich bezahlen (Ich fahre auch gerne in die Redaktion, damit das Geld auch sicher ankommt ^^ ) Euch kann man ja vertrauen bei so etwas oder ? 

Ist ja aber auch alles nur hypothetisch, muss ja erstmal gewinnen


----------



## Patrick180293 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

Vorweg die Komponenten, die ich ausgewählt habe:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt noch meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT120
Mainboard und Prozessor: Intel Pentium D 925 auf einen Gigabyte 945PL-S3P Mainboard
CPU-Kühler: CoolMaster mit einen Luftkühler für die CPU welches model weiß ich leider nicht mehr
HDD: 1x 750GB Von Fujrtsu Seagate 1x250GB WD (Western Digital) 
Netzteil: CombatPower CP750 W
Gehäuse: Viper
Monitor: Benq G2420HDBL


Ich wollte gerne ein paar Bilder von mein pc schicken aber wie soll ich das denn machen
hier meine email adresse an das PCGH Team djlee9378@googlemail.com


----------



## tinimon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Pc braucht ein Aufrüstung weil er ...... ALT ist sehr alt aber man hofft .....

Hier ein paar infos    PC-Experience Reviews : | Newance Triplecone Design Case


letzte Aufrüstung 2012 ....

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)


Viel Sapß ^^


----------



## Edditor (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
ich nehme bei eurer Aktion teil, da mein HP Pavilion G5435DE Desktop-PC schon bessere Tage gesehen hat. Ich würde mich sehr freuen da mein aktuelles System aus folgenden Teilen besteht:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2400s
Mainboard:  Foxconn Cupertino
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte:  Nvidia GTX 460
Festplatte: 1TB SATA 7200 U/min
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W
Gehäuse: HP Plastik Karton

Für etwas mehr Leistung habe ich die Nvidia  GT 520 ausgetauscht, dazu ein neues Netzteil. Da so gut wie alle Teile seit circa 5 Jahren veraltet sind wünsch ich mir folgende Teile zum aufpimpen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir wäre es wichtig, ein sehr solides Grundsystem zu haben, und dass würde mit dem Intel Core i7,  dem Mainboard und dem Gehäuse mehr als ausreichend funktionieren, zumal sich die Prozessorleistung fast verdreifacht. Die Grafikkarte muss wohl später daran glauben.

Ich finde die Aktion super, und auch Klasse, dass Ihr auf Kritik der Leser und Zuschauer hört. 

MfG
Edditor


----------



## Herzkoenig (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,
Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimy my PC. Mein PC ist  mittlerweile auch schon über 5 Jahre alt und bräuchte dringend eine Frischzellenkur, mit aktuellen Titeln ist es jetzt schon so das  einige davon kaum laufen werden (Anno 2205, Fallout 4). Leider kann mir aber  diese Frischzellenkur nicht leisten (die GK wollen einfach nicht dafür  aufkommen  )

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten sind:

*Mainboard*:  Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
*CPU*:  AMD Phenom II X4 965BE
*CPU-Lüfter*:  Noctua NH-D14
*RAM*: 4x 2 GB G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBRH
*GPU*: MSI Radeon HD 5850 
*Netzteil*: Corsair HX650W
*HDD*: SAMSUNG HD502HI, 2x WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0, SAMSUNG SP2504C SCSI Disk Device
*SSD*:  Corsair CSSD-F120GB2
*Monitor*: Samsung BX2450
*Sound*: SB Karte (Mikrofone Eingang defekt, nutze Onboard-Sound dafür)



Mein "PIMP MY PC 2015" Pc: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auf Basis dieses Systems wird dann weiter dran gearbeitet es zu verbessern, als nächste würde es dann an die GPU gehen, habe da an eine GTX970 oder AMD Radeon R9 290X gedacht.

MfG Herzkoenig





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schirino (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja ich Pack auch mal meine Pc Kiste aus was sie wirklich gut gebrauchen könnte ist echt ne Neue Grafikkarte & nen Schicken CPU Lüfter dazu 
meine verbauten Sachen ist ein Intel Core i7 3770K Ivy Bridge Mainboard SABERTOOTH Z77 DDR3 Speicher 16 GBytes Grafikkarte AMD RADEON HD 6970 mit 2GB Typ GDDR5 Speicher Netzteil ist eins von Thermaltake 750W  Tower Thermaltake Chaser MK-I, Big-Tower-Gehäuse. Festplatten Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB Zweite Festplatte Hitachi HDP7255050GLA360 500 GB

Meine Wunschliste wäre natürlich. Diese hier. 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für das Geile Gewinnspiel ich Wünsche euch allen viel Glück MFG Schirino


----------



## RikuShadowclaw (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, liebe Community, 

da ich die pcgh seit Jahren im Kiosk erwerbe (wie altmodisch), bin ich auf das Gewinnspiel "Pimp My PC 2015"  aufmerksam geworden. Daher möchte auch ich mich bewerben. Folgende Komponenten sind in meinem PC verbaut:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 245
Mainboard: MS-7646
RAM: 4x1 GiByte ohne Namen
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 760
Netzteil: Ultron Silent Force UN-650s
Gehäuse: Irgendwas aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.
Festplatten: Hitachi HCS5 1 TiByte
                           Samsung HD080HJ/P 80 GiByte
Bildschirm: Ein Fernseher von Haier
Sound: OnBoard

Da ich mit meinem Rechner prinzipiell nur noch psychologische Kriegsführung in Sachen Gaming betreiben kann, habe ich mir weitreichende Gedanken über die Zusammenstellung gemacht.

Folgende Wunschkomponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht.



> Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
> ...



Folgende Gedanken stecken hinter dem Aufrüstplan:

Da meine CPU ein Zweikerner ohne Aussicht auf die Zukunft und der RAM wahrscheinlich vorsintflutlich sind, habe ich mich für eine Kombination aus CPU, Mainboard und RAM entschieden. Meine GTX 760 wird mich vermutlich noch eine Weile begleiten, ich bin relativ anspruchslos, was Details angeht. Dazu hab ich das iiyama ProLite mit 7 Punkten ausgewählt, denn mit FullHD wird der Pixelschubser noch klar kommen, während der aktuelle Bildschirm immer unansehnlicher wird. Da ich zudem an meinen Datengräbern auf Magnetscheibenbasis hänge, verzichte ich auf eine SSD, denn der M.2-Anschluss läuft nicht weg. Das Gehäuse ist auch kein Anblick, daher soll es das Silent Base 800 sein. Und weil ein Gehäuse ohne Lüfter für mich kein Gehäuse ist, wünsche ich mir das Lüfter-Set mit den Silent Wings, da ich den i5-6600K nicht hochgeradig übertakten will.

Das Spielen mit meinem aktuellen System ist eine Mischung aus Tearing ohne V-Sync , FPS-Einbrüchen mit V-Sync und der Auflösung von 1360x768 - also das, was auch mein Notebook bietet, welches im Gegensatz zu meinem PC nicht aus der Versenkung eines namentlich lieber nicht genannten Discounters kommt.

Für Statistikfreaks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einmal das wenig schmeichelhafte Design:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psychologische Kriegsführung im Spoiler:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minecraft 1.8.8 mit Optifine mit voller Sichtweite auf einer Flachwelt, in der sich nur ein paar Schaltkreise befinden. (Genaugenommen die Redstone-Welt aus dem Minecraft Wiki.) Ich stehe nur, demnach keine Interaktion mit der Welt. Die GPU gähnt, trotzdem stellenweise heftige Einbrüche während und vor Allem nach dem Laden der Welt. Genuss ist anders. 

Zeit sich zu steigern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shader (per Optifine-Option) liegen der GTX 760, auch, wenn die FPS noch weiter einbrechen, was aber im Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger, einer HD 6570 schon fast irrelevant ist. Bei Reduzierung der Sichtweite auf 16 erhält man sogar (mit Begrenzung) knapp 60 FPS. Ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällts, schöner wären höhere FPS trotzdem.

Gut, ich gebe zu, dass Minecraft kein wirklicher Konkurrent zu anderen Spielen ist, zumal die Java/OpenGL-Basis nicht besonders hardwarefreundlich scheint und eher die CPU belastet. Packen wir was Neues aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassin's Creed III ist ein alter Hut, aber für meinen PC reicht das schon: Alle Einstellungen auf "Hoch", Anti-Alias auf "Sehr hoch". Mehr ist nicht drin. 40 FPS sind ok, aber es geht immer besser. Von dem neuen PC-Gerüst erhoffe ich mir mehr Performance.



An und für sich mag ich meinen PC, aber auf kurz oder lang kann ich mir große Aufrüstzyklen nicht leisten, und da der i5 gerade auf meiner absoluten Wunschliste steht, würde ich mich riesig über eine Aufrüstung dieses Formates freuen.

LG, Riku


----------



## Oberpuffer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich, da ich mit meinem PC so einige der neuen Spieletitel spielen möchte und diese auch für meinen Youtube Kanal aufnehmen möchte.

Aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core I5-3570
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce Gtx 970 G1 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB DDR3
Mainboard: Asus Z77v-LX
Festplatten: Toshiba 1000GB,Samsung SSD 840 120GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L7 530Watt
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator Big Tower

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine vorherige GTX 970 soll demnach mit der neuen im SLI laufen. 

Viele Grüße
Alexander

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WindowsRS (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey liebes PC Games Hardware Team würde gerne das ihr mein PC pimpt .

Mein Aktulles System : Motherboard :	Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 v5 / CPU : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor, 3415 MHz / GPU : Nvidia geforce gtx 750ti von MSI / Arbeitsspeicher : 2x 4 GB DDR3-1333 / CPU Kühler : Enermax Liqmax II 240 / Gehäuse:  ENERMAX IVEKTOR

Meine Auswahl für das neue System :
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

wäre echt cool wenn die CPU Wasserkühlung drine bleiben könnte  wenn´s klappt 

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich , weil meine CPU echt schon  soooo alt ist , und der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch schon längst nicht mehr Zeit gemäß  aktuelle Spiele gehen erst gar nicht oder gehen nur auf sehr geringe Einstellung bitte ändert das ....

Würde auf eine Antwort freuen 




.


----------



## Peter_Unlustig (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin,
ich möchte mich Bewerben da meine Grafikkarte seit 2 monaten immer einfriert und keiner weiter weiß.
Mein Traum wäre natürlich alle Komponenten aber die hier sind auch schon richtig cool.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und das ist mein Schätzchen:
1x AeroCool DS 200 Green Edition
1x ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 
1x Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
1x 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
1x 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 
2x 256GB Crucial MX100
1x 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
1x LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 für Intel/AMD 

Danke schonmal für die coole Aktion.


----------



## ceejayo (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Community

Ich lese denke ich mal seit 1 1/2 jahren die PCGH und gucke seit 1 jahr fast alle Videos,
mein PC gibt nicht mehr das her was er vor 3 jahren konnte und bin auf dieses Gewinnspiel aufmerksam geworden.

Aktuelles System:
CPU AMD A8 6600k
GPU nVidia gtx 750ti
MOBO  Asus A55BM-E
CPU-Kühler Coolermaster Seidon
Netzteil 650w billig netzteil, kenne nicht den genauen namen
RAM 2x8 gb alten Crucial ram 1600hz
GEHÄUSE NZXT Source 34

Mein Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45

Ich hoffe ich gewinne und viel glück allen anderen


----------



## Nelson_Muntz (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team,

Mein aktuelles System:
Asus ROG Maximus VI Hero 
i7 4790k
2x 8GB Gskill Trident 2400 Mhz
Asus Strix 980ti
Samsung 830 250 GB
Corsair H110
Corsair Air 540
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt 

Mit meinem System kann ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden sein, aber ein bisschen was geht ja immer noch 
Z. B. hab ich sowieso schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein System leiser zu machen, also weg von der H110 und vom Corsair Air 540, hin zum Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und dem Be Quiet Silent Base 800 mit Fenster. Ich weiss nur nicht inwiefern sich das Fenster negativ auf die Lautstärke auswirkt. Aber Fenster muss sein ^^

Ausserdem hätte ich gern wieder ein SLI-Gespann. Habe nämlich gerade mein 980 SLI verkauft und mir eine Asus Strix 980ti OC gekauft. Allerdings kann ich so nicht immer die 144 FPS in 1440p halten. Also würde eine zweite 980ti schon helfen. Ich warte ja auch noch auf einen grösseren, höher aufgelösten Monitor mit 144 FPS und gsync als meinen Swift PG278Q. Spätestens in UHD wäre dann eine zweite 980ti fällig.

Ich weiss, jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber versuchen kann man´s ja mal.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## xxjonesrider (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend allerseits.
Ich möchte mich auch bewerben da der PC wie unschwer zu erkennen ist überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand ist, er ist untauglich für so gut wie alle Tätigkeiten die man am PC verrichten will, es wäre sehr schön wenn ich mich nach vielen Jahren endlich von diesem Schrotthaufen trennen kann:

Aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard/CPU: ASUS M2R-FVM (ATX)+ AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
RAM: 1x 2 GiByte DDR2-333 + 1x 1 GiByte DDR2-266
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 610 2GiByte

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## cyberdoom (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
auch ich werfe meine Bewerbung mal in den Ring. Für mich ist eigentlich der neue CPU und das Gehäuse am interessantesten =D. Die aktuelle CPU bietet zwar gute Leistung aber benötigt Unmassen an Strom zudem läuft die dedizierte Grafikkarte ununterbrochen. Der Onboardgrafikchipsatz würde den Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf stark reduzieren. Das ist eigentlich auch  das Hauptziel dieser Bewerbung. Einen stromsparenden Gaming-Computer zu erstellen. Ich hoffe es wird was =D und coole Aktion.

Aktuell:
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 
Prozessor: AMD FX-6200
Festplatten: C:/ 64Gb SSD M4 Crucial, E:/ 3Tb Seagate, F:/ 500Gb aus der PS4
CPU Lüfter: Thermalright True Spirit
Gehäuse: 10 Jahre alter Riesentower
Lüfter: 2x 120mm noname
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3

Pimp:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pinguinlover (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

dies ist meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2015".
Als aller erstes möchte ich mich für diese Aktion und all die hilfreichen Artikel bedanken.
Mein PC hat jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Ich habe ihn damals von meinem Jugendweihegeld zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, das ist jetzt schon knapp 7 Jahre her.
Jedenfalls schwächelt er inzwischen. Die einzigen Nachrüstungen die ich vorgenommen habe sind ein paar neue Festplatten, Grafikkarte und ich  habe das Netzteil und den Arbeitsspeicher erneuern müssen (wovon auch schon wieder 2 Riegel kapituliert haben).
Als Grafikkarte hatte ich eine Nvidia GTX 285, jedoch unterstützt die nur DX10 und daher habe ich mir eine Graka von einem Freund leihen müssen die DX11 unterstützt, die habe ich jetzt auch schon eine weile.
Der Rechner reicht gerade so für ein paar Spiele, doch für die Videobearbeitung (rendering) und neuere (anspruchsvollere) Spiele ist mein PC zu schwach.

Wie dem auch sei, als Student hat man nicht das nötige Kleingeld um ihn wieder lauffähig zu machen.
Mein jetziges System besteht aus:
-CPU: Intel Core i7-920
-CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 13
-Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
-Graka: ATI Readon 5750 1GB
-RAM: 6x Kingston DDR3-1333 2GB (eigentlich nur 4 da 2 einen Abgang gemacht haben)
-Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
-Netzeil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 580W
-Fetsplatten:
                           - Seagate 1,5 TB
                           - 2x WD 750 GB
-Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 ATX Midi Tower
- paar Laufwerke

Zum Aufrüsten hätte ich gern:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg und noch einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pinguinlover


----------



## Norkzlam (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,
Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: i5 4670k@4,1Ghz (OC-Krücke)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H50
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3 1333
GPU: Saphire R9 290 Tri-X OC
Massenspeicher: Crucial M4 128GB SSD
                                     SanDisk Ultra 2 240GB SSD
                                     Samsung 250GB HDD
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Window-Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L7 630Watt

Da mein eigentlicher Unterbau, trotz der schlechten OC Eigenschaften, noch recht gut mithält habe ich hierauf einen Wechsel verzichtet. Lediglich der nicht mehr zeitgemäße Arbeitsspeicher soll ersetzt werden. Als Grafikkarte kommt nur die 980Ti infrage, da nur hier ein sinnvolles Upgrade gegeben ist. Das neue Netzteil ist deutlich effizienter als mein bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommenes Modell. Ich habe mich für die größte Ausführung entschieden, weil ich die GTX 980Ti gerne per Modbios an ihre Grenzen bringen würde. Ich brauche die Grafikleistung um mein 100Hz WQHD-Display mit modernen Spielen Spielen betreiben zu können. Den ausgewählten Bildschirm würde ich ganz altruistisch an meinen Vater vermachen, der doch ernsthaft noch mit einem 19Zoll 1440x900-Bildschirm arbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## css546 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Pimp My Pc 2015. Meine Daddelkiste ist mitlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und das kann man ihr auch ansehen  
Durch einen unglücklichen Sturz (auf dem Weg zur LAN-Party...) hat das gute Stück Blessuren davon getragen und läuft nach einigen notdürftigen Reperaturen mehr schlecht als recht. :/
Seit dem ist die Geräuschkulisse sehr spektakulär & ordentlich warm läuft er mitlerweile leider auch. 
Als fleißiger PCGH & PCG verfolger, habe ich von dieser wunderbaren Aktion Wind bekommen und habe gedacht das Ihr meinem Baby wieder auf die Beine helfen könnt.

Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard:        FOXCONN A886MV
CPU:                AMD Phenom II X4 840 Processor 3.20 GHz
Ram:                8Gb (1600) 2x 4Gb (Nanya Technology)
Grafik:             KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 OC 4Gb GDDR5
Festplatte(n):    150Gb-Samsung HD 160JJ ATA
                        75Gb-St3808110AS ATA  
Laufwerk:         HL-DT-ST DVD ROM GDRH 10 N ATA
Netzteil:           600w-XILENCE Performance C Series XP600
Gehäuse:          Was davon übrig ist 

Bildschirme:      BenQ GL2450
                       Belnea -->Assbach Uralt




Meine Qual der Wahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück & hoffe Ihr könnt meinem Baby helfen!

Liebes PC Games Hardware & PC Games Team, bleibt wie Ihr seid & macht weiter so !!! 

liebe Grüße 

Dennis


----------



## KEEM (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC - Games and Hardware - Team,
dies ist dann meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel.
Meine Wünsche:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Mein Equipment: 
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970
Mainboard: von Supermicro ('etwas' älter)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair ('etwas' älter)
Netzteil: Corsair HX 50W
CPU: i5 glaube ich ('etwas' älter)(mit dem Mainboard zusammen eingebaut worden)


----------



## Saphareas (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moinsen,
ich möchte mich bewerben, weil ich bei neueren Spielen schon nicht mehr auf den Einstellungen spielen kann, die ich gerne hätte. Und als armer Student kann ich mir keine neue GraKa leisten.

Mein Upgrade-Pfad:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition
CPU: Intel i7-4770k (kein OC)
RAM: 16GB (2x8) Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz
MB: MSI Z87-GD65
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon 7850 OC 2GB
PSU: beQuiet PurePower L7-730W
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Z
Speicher: 1x Samsung 830 SSD 64GB, 1x Toschiba SSD 256GB (ka welches Modell), 1x Western Digital Black 1TB, 1x Western Digital HDD 500GB (ka welches Modell, aber noch Sata-2)
und noch ein DVD-Brenner von Asus
Kühlung: beQuiet Darkrock 3, 2x 200mm Gehäuselüfter

Echt coole Aktionen, die ihr hier immer wieder macht. 

PS: Ja ich weiß, meine Handy-Cam ist ******* ^^


----------



## iamhunni (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure mega coole Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion!

Hier meine Auflistung der derzeit verbauten Komponenten:

- CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
- RAM: 3x4GB DDR3
- Motherboard: MSI Z77A-G43
- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
- Festplatten: Crucial_ CT128MX100SSD1 , Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-22BN5A0 
- Netzteil: Tt Smart SE 87+ 530W
- Sound: creative sound blaster x-fi titanium fatal1ty pro
- Gehäuse: BitFenix Neos


Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Egal ob ich gewinne oder nicht, geile Aktion und viel Glück den anderen!


----------



## FX_GTX (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Aktulles System:
Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
ASUS Vanguard B85
Corsair DDR3-1600 8GB
WD 1TB x3 + WD 320GB + Crucial MX100 256GB
MSI GTX 670
Corsair 750W
Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 mit Sichtfenster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SunRising (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe pcgh.de Forum Community und Pimp my PC 2015 Team,

ich bin auf die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion durch die Verzierung ihrer Zeitschrift aufmerksam geworden und möchte mich und meinen PC hiermit dafür bewerben.  

Zu beginn werde ich kurz ein paar Worte über meinen geliebten PC (und etwas über mich) verlieren.

Zu mir, ich bin stolze 18 Jahre jung, und besuche zur Zeit die 12. Klasse eines Gymnasiums. Nach dem Schulabschluss werde ich (höchstwahrscheinlich) Informatik an der Brandenburgischen Technischen Universität Cottbus studieren. Ich interessiere mich für PC´s und deren Komponenten bereits seid ich mit dem stolzen Alter von 13 Jahren angefangen habe StarCraft/Warcraft 3 zu spielen und für StarCraft mein damaliger Leptop nicht mehr ausgereicht hat. Seid dem kaufe und "sammle"(ich schmeiße sie rau gesagt eig. nur nich weg) ich eure Zeitschrift PC Games.  (Falls noch Fragen zu meiner Person bestehen, einfach nachfragen  )



Meinen PC besitze ich bereits seid dem März des Jahres 2011, ich habe ihn damals von meinem großen Bruder zu Weihnachten bekommen. Der Grund war, dass ich die Diamantliga in dem Spiel "StarCraft 2, Wings of Liberty" erreicht hatte, und mein damals 400€ PC für das Niveau von der Fps. Anzahl nicht mehr ausreichte. Ich habe mich damals riesig über den damals 1000€ teuren PC gefreut und hatte die darauf folgenden Jahre eine sehr schöne Zeit mit dem Rechner. Doch leider lässt sich die Bombe der Zeit nicht anhalten und mein PC hat mit der Zeit sehr starke Probleme bekommen, die aktuellen Spiele flüssig auf den Bildschirm zu bekommen. Das beste Beispiel dafür ist das Spiel Witcher 3, welches sich nur noch mit der Grafikeinstellung Niedrig auf max. 30 Fps. spielen lässt. Da mir leider das nötige Kleingeld fehlt um den PC für das Jahr 2016 bereit zu machen hoffe ich, dass ich hier vll. eine Chance habe, meinen Kameraden etwas aufzurüsten.



*Mein aktueller PC*:


*Mainboard*: Pegatron Corporation 2ab6

*CPU*: Intel Core i7 2600

*CPU Kühler*: kann ich nicht sagen, steht nix drauf und war im Fertig-PC dabei

*Grafikkarte*: AMD Radeon HD 6850

*Arbeitsspeicher*: 3x 2 GB von einer noname Marke 

*HHD*: eine 1 TB Festplatte von Seagate (habe leider keine SSD)

*DVD Toaster*: ein schwarzes von lightScribe

*Netzteil*: 460 Watt von HP

*Gehäuse*: Ein großes von HP

*Monitor*: Philips 234cl2sb/00



*Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge :*


*Mainboard + CPU*: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)  Warum? -> Eine neue Grafikkarte würde auf meinem aktuellen Mainboard keinen Sinn machen, deshalb zum einem das Mainboard, weil mein aktuelles veraltet ist, und zum anderen einen i5 der neuen Skylake Generation mit OC Möglichkeit, weil dieser meines Erachtens nach super Zukunftssicher ist und für meine Bedürfnisse komplett ausreicht. 

*CPU Kühler*: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte) Warum? -> Für meine vll. neue CPU werde ich auch einen neuen Kühler brauchen, der beim OC die CPU kühl halten kann. ^^

*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) Warum? -> Weil das vll. neue Mainboard auf DDR4 ausgelegt ist, und aus meiner Sicht 16 GB mehr als nur ausreichend fürs Gaming sind (eig. schon zu viel).  

*Netzteil*: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte) Warum? -> Falls alles klappen sollte, werde ich für das OC von der CPU und später vll. auch GPU ein gutes Netzteil mit einem guten Wattpuffer brauchen, des weiteren ist dieses Netzteil (eig. alle) von be quiet! super leise und sein Geld oder in diesem Fall seine Aufrüstpunkte auf jeden Fall wert.

*Monitor*: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte) Warum? -> Ich denke das ist einigermaßen eindeutig. Mein aktueller Monitor ist eindeutig nicht mehr der aktuellste und sollte bald in Rente gehen. Außerdem möchte ich, obwohl mir die Tower wirklich sehr gefallen :`), bei meinem HP Tower bleiben, da dieser mich an das Weihnachten erinnert, wo mir mein aktueller PC geschenkt wurde.

*Gesammt*: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) (ein perfekter Kapitalist, holt alles was geht aus seinem Budget raus ^^´ )


Ich würde mich (so was von) auf eine Rückmeldung freuen, MfG SunRising


----------



## Onkelz102 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben.

*Erst mal etwas zu meiner Person:* Mein Name ist Dennis, ich bin 21 Jahre alt und wohnhaft in Karlsruhe. Momentan absolviere ich das zweite Lehrjahr einer Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker, was mit meiner Begeisterung für Technik (insbesondere PCs) zusammenhängt. Ich bin - wer hätte es gedacht - leidenschaftlicher Spieler und Modder, genau aus diesem Grund möchte ich mich auch für diese Aktion hier bewerben, denn das System stößt bei aktuellen Spielen bereits an seine Grenzen, sodass ich diese nur mit Abstrichen bezüglich der Grafikpracht genießen kann.
Wirklich alt ist das System zwar nicht, aber auch kein Überflieger - zumindest was die Grafikkarte betrifft.

*Dann kommen wir mal zu meinem aktuellen System:*
CPU: Intel i5 4690K @ 4,3GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z87M Extreme4
Grafikkarte: PowerColor AMD Radeon 280X
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: 4x 2GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3-1333 (2x schwarz, 2x rot)
Netzteil: CoolerMaster V550SM
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy M + Window + Solid Front Schwarz/Rot
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
Beleuchtung: Aquacomputer Farbwerk Bluetooth + 4x LED-Stripes (2x Front, 1x oben, 1x unten)

*Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne gewinnen:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

*Warum ausgerechnet diese Komponenten?*
Meine aktuelle CPU ist ja noch mehr als ausreichend, zumindest wenn es um Spiele geht und Rendern o.ä. betreibe ich auch nicht im Großen Stil, von daher sollte das passen. Der Fokus liegt wie oben erwähnt auf der Grafikkarte, die so oder so zeitnah ersetzt werden soll und was wäre hier besser geeignet als eine 980Ti?! Eben, nichts. 

Als nächstes stand die Frage im Raum, ob der CPU-Kühler oder die Gehäuse-Lüfter ersetzt werden sollen, hier fiel die Wahl auf die Lüfter, da ich mit dem aktuellen CPU-Kühler ja bereits einen der stärkeren/stärksten Kühler auf dem Markt besitze und mit diesem mehr als zufrieden bin - mit meinen Gehäuse-Lüftern bin ich jetzt zwar auch nicht unbedingt unzufrieden, aber ersetzen kann man die ruhig.

So, dann hätten wir das schon mal so weit, kommen wir als zur SSD bzw. zum RAM: Eine SSD besitze ich ja schon und noch eine benötige ich nicht, bzw. würde ich eh nicht in dem Gehäuse unterbekommen (zumindest nicht mit dem aktuellen Setup - siehe Bilder; die SSD befindet sich übrigens auf der anderen Seite hinter dem Netzteil und ist auf den Bildern nicht sichtbar) und da ich es schon öfters geschafft habe, die momentanen 8GB komplett zu belegen, bietet sich ein Upgrade auf 16GB mehr als an.

Die Wahl der nächsten Komponente ist ehrlich gesagt mehr oder minder ein Lückenfüller, da weder ein neues Netzteil noch Gehäuse benötigt wird. Von dem Gehäuse trenne ich mich auf keinen Fall, da ich mich mit dem Winzling mittlerweile richtig gut angefreundet habe und nichts Größeres mehr möchte (auch wenn es manchmal etwas fummelig ist, aber damit muss man leben). Das Netzteil möchte, bzw kann ich auch nicht austauschen, da alles, was tiefer als die 140mm meines aktuellen Netzteiles ist, mit der Grafikkarte kollidieren würde. Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich das gewählte Netzteil gerne an jemanden abgeben, der es dringender benötigt als ich, falls das möglich wäre, aber ich denke, da wird man sich einigen können.

Kommen wir nun zum letzten Stück Hardware, dem Bildschirm: Der 27-Zöller wäre mir natürlich lieber gewesen, aber in Kombination mit der Grafikkarte, die mir allerdings wichtiger als der Bildschirm ist, wird das so leider nichts. Der gewählte Monitor ist im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Monitor (Philips 227ELH) zwar kein wirklicher Fortschritt, aber da ich schon länger über einen zweiten Bildschirm zum Parallelen Zocken und Surfen nachgedacht habe, kommt mir das gerade Recht.

So , das soll es erst mal gewesen sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bass_Maschine (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal,
hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.
An manchen Stellen merkt man schon das ich nicht den ULTRA-HYPER-SUPER-PC habe 
und sich dies in GPU lastigen Spielen sehr an den FPS zeigt.
Hier die Liste der Komponenten die ich gerne haben würde.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich erst noch vor einer Woche aufgerüstet habe, sind mein momentanen Komponenten wie folgt:
Meine Cpu (i5 6500), Mainboard (Asus Z170-A), RAM (2x 4GB DDR4 3200 G.Skill RipJaws 4) 
und das Gehäuse (Be quiet Silent Base 800 orange mit Fenster).
Jetzt wäre es auch langsam nötig meine Asus GTX 750 ti  aufzurüsten. Sowie den Intel Stock-Kühler auszutauschen
und ein großes Netzteil einzubauen. Und von Speicher kann ich persönlich eh nicht genug haben, da momentan noch eine
1TB SSHD von Segate und eine Kingston 30GB SSD drin so rum werkeln.

Das gewünschte Bild (ich bin kein Profi-Fotograf!) https://pl.vc/551tz


----------



## Mathis_Mones (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Neue Spiele die ich mir kaufe werden langsam wegen der Grafikkarte. Ich brauch langsam mal ne neue  

Aktuelles System:
Amd Fx-6100
Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
Nvidia Geforce Gtx 650 
Seagate barracuda 2TB 
Samsung 840 120 gb 
Crucial ballastix 8 GB
Fractal design r5


Wunschsystem:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Ich hoffe ich habe Glück


----------



## SrgMax (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ich finde das wieder mal eine extrem coole Aktion und da ich nur einen Arbeitsrechner habe wäre eine Aufrüstung richtig cool.

Hier mein Wunschsetup:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuellen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: Irgend so eine kleine AMD Karte
RAM: Corsair 4 GB
Mainboard: 760GM-P23 (FX)
Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 455 Processor 2.29 GHz
Festplatten: HDD 1 mal 250 GB und 1 mal 1000GB
Gehäuse: Irgend ein No Name Teil
Netzteil: bequiet System Power 7


----------



## vollmann (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hallo liebes PCGH-team
hiermit möchte ich mich zu der Aktion "pimp my pc"

mein aktuelles system:
Mainboard: ASUSM5A78LMLX3
Prozessor: AMD fx 4300
Grafikkarte: Geforce GT630
Ram: 5 GB DDR3
Festplatte: Segate Baracuda 250 GB

Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


----------



## Scoch (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Für die meisten Spiele ist mein PC komplett ausreichend, jedoch bei ARMA 3 und auch bei Videobearbeitung kommt mein i5 doch des öfteren an seine Grenzen.

*Was ich gerne gewinnen würde:*
*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Mein aktuelles System:*

*CPU:* i5 4690k @4.2 GHz

*Mainboard:* ASUS B85M-E

*RAM:* 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 MHz

*GPU:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

*PSU:* Cooler Master B600

*CPU Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo

*SSD:* Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB

*HDD:* WD Blue 1TB

*Gehäuse:* Corsair Vengeance C70


Danke für diese geniale Aktion und viel Glück an alle anderen! (:


----------



## Nils16866 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tolle Aktion 
Mein Pfad:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)



Meine Komponenten im jetztigen Rechner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
CPU:              Core i5 4570
CPU Kühler: Brocken II
Graka:           Asus Strix R9 Fury
Netzteil:       BQDPP 10 750 W
GSkill:            Ripjaws 4*2 GB
Platte:           Samsung 850 Evo 256 GB + 500GB Samsung SP


----------



## Sapzerap (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

erstmal vorab , ist echt ne klasse Aktion.Ich hoffe ich habe mal Glück und ich kann das tolle Setup von euch Gewinnen 

Hier mein Wunschsystem von mir für euch 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Und hier ist mein altes System,

CPU: i5-3450 4x3,10GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3x Aktiv 3072 MB GDDR5
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower
SSD 128GB OCZ Vertex 4
HDD 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 
Netzteil ist ein ATX Power Supply V 2.3 650Watt


----------



## Vinca03 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich habe da ne Frage zu dem Gewinnspiel: In den AGBs steht, dass man um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen 18 Jahre oder älter sein muss. Kann man, wenn man jünger ist, trotzdem mit Einverständnis der Eltern teilnehmen?

LG Vinca03


----------



## Ralfio (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin hir meine Bewrbung: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Atuel:
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Grafikkarte: 4GB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100
CPU Kühler. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s 

Bitte sehr und vielen Dank.
Daumendrücken!

Ralfio


----------



## Kindercola (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Pcgh-Team 

*Hier ist meine aktuelle Wunschliste:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Mein aktuelles System besteht zur Zeit aus:*

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 
CPU: Intel Core I5 3570k
Cpu-Kühler:  Thermalright Macho HR-02
Ram:  8gb Corsair Vengeance  1600 Mhz, DDR3
HDD: 1x Seagate Barracude 1TB
SSD: 120Gb und 240Gb Crucial
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X
Netzteil: Be Quiet E9 480 CM
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar U7
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 Titanium Grey Window
Lüfter: 1x 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence PWM, 1x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence PWM, 2x 140mm Fractal Lüfter
Beleuchtung: 2x Nanoxia Rigid LED 30cm UV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meanae (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Hier mal mein gutes Stück.

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78G 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9650
Prozessorlüfter: Thermaltake Red Orb
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce 770
Netzteil: CoolerMaster, 620W
Festplatten: Samsung HD501LJ, Samsung SSD 840 EVO, Seagate ST2000
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2GB GEIL (DDR2)
Gehäuse: Zegamax Orca schwarz
Bildschirme: 1x 19" von Siemens, 1x 23,5" SyncMaster 2494 von Samsung


Hauptproblem wird so langsam die Mainboard/Prozessor Kombination, gerade bei neueren Spielen merkt man irgendwann, wie der alte Vierkerner in die Knie geht (Lags bei Spielen wie Kingdom oder Banished, wenn einfach mal zuviele Einheiten im Spiel sind...). Wir halt nach mehr als 7 Jahren mal Zeit, das Ding auszuwechseln.
Gehäuse ist übrigens immer offen, weil die Gehäuselüfter allesamt furchtbar laut sind :/ Dann lieber offen und alle paar Monate sauber machen.

Und hier die Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull125 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mein Gehäuse mittlerweile etwas klein geworden ist und meine Grafikkarte auch nicht mehr die jüngste ist wäre die Hardware schon nicht schlecht^^

Hier die Wunschhardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel I7-4790K
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4B2800C12	4 x 4 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770  (2 GB)
Mainboard: MSI Z7917
SSD: SanDisk (128 GB)


----------



## MrUnlocker (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Manuel und ich komme aus Österreich.
Ich würde mich über die Aufrüstung sehr freuen, denn ich Zocke gerne und viele Spiele sind nur noch mit geringen Grafikeinstellungen flüssig spielbar.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel 3770K
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 670
RAM: 8GB DDR-3
Mainboard: Medion MS-7785
HDD: 1 TB HDD
Netzteil: Cougar 700W 80Bronze
CPU-Kühler: Termalright Macho REV.A (BW) (auf Bild zu sehen: Medion Erazer Stock Kühler)
Laufwerk: Samsung CD/DVD Brenner

Wunsch System:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## siyaro (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend PC Games Hardware Team und Com


Ein paar Worte vorab, für mich als Student mit nicht viel Geld ist dieses Projekt natürlich perfekt und kommt genau wie gerufen vor Fallout 4.
Ich studiere Biologie und weiß wie sehr ein PC vom Aufbau und groben Tätigkeiten dem menschlichen Körper ähnelt, aus dieser Motivation habe 
ich tatsächlich auch angefangen immer mal wieder mein gespartes in meinen selbst gebauten PC zu investieren, damit ich aus Ihm irgendwann einen Super-Menschen ..ähm Super-PC machen kann !
Ich hoffe auf dem angehängten Bild ist alles gut zu erkennen.


Erstmal meine Specs:

Mainboard : Gigabyte H97-D3H

Prozessor : Intel Core i3 4150

CPU Kühler : Scythe Katana 4

Grafikkarte : AMD Radeon R9 280x

Arbeitsspeicher : 2x 4 GB DDR3

Festplatten : HDD : Seagate 1 TB
                            SDD : Crucial 256 GB

Gehäuse : Corsair Carbide Series 200R

Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W

So, um nun aber wirklich die neuesten Spiele endlich auf Ultra und nicht mehr auf Mittel zocken zu können, müsste ich am meisten meinen Prozessor aufrüsten, meine GraKa reicht mir bisher noch
Außerdem ist das nächste wichtigste der Monitor, ich habe noch einen wirklich Ur-alten Fujitsu Monitor 1680x1050 16:10 Monitor der mittlerweile bestimmt 7 Jahre alt ist,
also ich würde doch schon gerne mal mit einem HDMI Kabel + HD Auflösung spielen.

Dann kommen jetzt noch einmal die Wunsch speccs wobei ich sagen muss ich wäre auf mit weniger zufrieden gewesen und übrig gebliebene Produkte hätten dann an mehrere andere weg gehen können, aber unterhalb meiner Auswahl stand immer ich solle noch mehr auswählen (Also aus jeder Kategorie).


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Dann wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Abend und viel Glück an alle anderen !


----------



## TIIM333 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Mein aktuelles System:
ASRock Z77 Pro3,  1155
Intel i5-3350P
Scytha Katana 4
Inno3D GTX 770, 4GB
be quit! System Power 7, 500W
250GB SSD Samsung
1TB WD HDD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28

Mfg ;D


----------



## wuchertmc (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich würde mich über die Aufrüstung sehr freuen, denn ich Spiel  gerne und viele Spiele sind nur noch mit geringen Einstellung  flüssig spielbar da ich nur noch 3,3 Gb Arbeitsspeicher verwenden kann und einen sehr alten Amd Prozessor habe aber das könnt ihr hier ja nachlesen :

 - Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 445 Processor (3 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
 - Memory: 4096MB RAM
    Available OS Memory: 3324MB RAM
 - System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
    System Model: GA-MA74GM-S2H
 - Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
 - Festplatten :
                             -1000 Gb
                             -70 Gb 


 - Monitor Id: AOC2236
    Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)


 Mein Gehäuse ist momentan noch 
   das " Inter-Tech Magnum AOC-01"
aber ich hole mir in ein paar Tagen ein neues  und zwar das 
"NZXT SOURCE 340 Midi-Tower - schwarz".
da ich meine pc umgestellt habe und das Gehäuse nicht mehr so schön aussieht da schon ein paar teile fehlen  

Und das ist meine Wunsch Hardware die ich gerne Gewinnen würde 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Vielen Danke schon mal für die coole Aktion.


----------



## Niklas2440 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus M5A99X evo R.2
CPU: AMD FX 8320
RAM: HyperX Fury 1833Mhz 2x4gb
GPU: Gigabyte R9 280x
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500gb
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM700

Ich habe diese "Pimp Komponenten" gewählt, da ich denke das mein CPU, Netzteil, RAM und Netzteil gut genug ist. Da ich einen 1440p Bildschirm habe ist mir die Wahl der Grafikkarte nicht schwer gefallen. Mein Gehäuse finde ich gut aber das Be Quiet Silet Base 800 ist schon schöner und Gedämmt.  Und zu meiner Festplatte sage ich mal nichts denn sie ist sehr Langsam da ist eine SSD was sehr schönes.

Allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Emerostar (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PC Games Hardware Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure mega coole Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion!

Hier meine Auflistung der derzeit verbauten Komponenten:

- CPU: Amd FX 6300
- RAM: 2 × 4 GiByte Corsair Vengeance DDR 3-1600
- Motherboard: MSI 970A-G43
- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 1GB
- Festplatten: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD Sata 3
- Netzteil: MS-Tech 750W
- Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X

Mein Wunsch:

-Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
-RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
-Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
-Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe jetzt das beste ausgesucht hoffe es ist was


----------



## Kanarienvogel (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktueller PC:*
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC
Western Digital Caviar Green   1TB
Samsung SSD 840 Evo  250GB
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Corsair Carbide Series 200R
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pepe89 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 

zu mir ich bin der Patrick 26 Jahre und bin Tischler. Zu meinen Hobbys zählt natürlich das Zocken und aber auch sehr leidenschaftlich das rumschrauben an Computern, als ausgleich muss dann das Fitnessstudio herhalten. Wenn da nicht immer das gute Geld im wege stehen würde hätte ich schon mehr aufgerüstet XD deswegen kommt mir diese aktion gerade recht.
Was mich am meisten an meinem Rechner Nervt ist das Mainboard was absolut nicht wirklich aufrüstfreundlich ist und die CPU die einwenig schwach auf der brust ist vorallen wenn man was Rendern will. Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit versucht immer ein Stück der Hardware zu tauschen. Im zuge dessen auch die von mir gewählen Wunschgewinne.


Aktuelle Komponenten wären:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3550 4x 3,3Ghz
CPUkühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 960 2GB SSC
HDD: Seagate 500GB
SSD: Kingston HyperX Fury 128GB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 700W
Arbeitsspeicher: Samsung DDR 3 1333Mhz 8GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carabide 200R
Mainboard: ASUS P8B75-M LX

Komponenten die ich sehr gerne Gewinnen würde wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

ich hoffe ichr könnt mir einwenig helfen auch meine Freundin würde sich drüber freuen .

LG Patrick


----------



## TuttyLP (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

ich hab Gewählt. 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut: 
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V mit nem Intel G850
Ram:  2x2GB Corsair CMX4
Netzteil:  No Name 450W 
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer Xtreme 
Grafikkarte: GF8800 GT 512
Sound: Terratek Aureon 7.1
Lüfter :  2x Enermax Batwing 

Cardreader, 2x 500GIG HDD,... 

das Ganze in einem Coolermaster HAF XB Gehäuse!  

Ich würde mich Freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde, mein Rechner hat es echt nötig mal bissel frischer und stärker zu werden!


----------



## Simonnomis2 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ganz kurz zu mir,
ich heiße Simon, bin Student und daher leider knapp zur Kasse.
vor kurzer Zeit ist in meinem in die Jahre gekommenen mittelklasse
PC meine alte GTX 570 "gestorben". Aufgrunddessen, habe ich bereits 
eine neue GraKa (Palit GTX 970 JetStream)
Außerdem, habe ich vor kurzem ein neues Netzteil und Gehüse 
geschenkt bekommen, da ich für einen Kumpel einen Pc gebaut habe.

Mein "altes Schätzchen":
- Fractal Design Define R5 (ich liebe dieses Gehäuse seit dem ich es habe)
- Enermax  Revolution 87+ 850W (solides Netzteil, das hoffentlich noch ein bischen hält)
- I5 2500K (Funktioniert zum Glück noch  )
- Gigabyte GA Z68 AP - D3 (Technisch mittlerweile leider sehr veraltet)
- Cryorig R1 Universal (Gebraucht gekauft, da beim Boxed Kühler der Lüfter nen Schaden hatte)
- 8 Gigabyte no Name DDR 3 1333 Ram
- 2x Fractal Design Venturi HP-14 PWM (zusätzlich zum verbleibenden Gehäuselüfter, einer war leider kaputt)
- No Name DVD Brenner 
- Patriot PBT240GS25SSDR 240 GB (umständlicher Name für ne "normale" 240 Gig SSD)
- 1TB Segate Festplatte (irgendwann "einfach dazugekommen")
- 500 GB WD Blue (eigentliche Festplatte des PC 
- 24 Zoll Acer Monitor (V243H) (man kann Bilder drauf sehen, nichts besonderes)
- 19 Zoll Belinea Monitor (bitte bitte ich will einen neuen dafür der ist Sch... nur für Monitoring zu gebrauchen)

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts Vergessen.
Natürlich alles immer wieder selbst zusammen und umgebaut. Kabel-Managment und ein "Cleaner" look 
sind mir sehr wichtig. Einige kleine "reperaturen wurden z.B. u.a. am Mainboard (mit Panzertape) durchgeführt.


Meine neunen (Wunsch-) Teile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte) (Mein Prozessor + Mainboard sind "fast tot")
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120) (1 Punkte) (Habe den Wunschtraum, irgendwann eine Wasserkühlung 
zu betreiben, und damit sind die anderen Lüfter einfach nicht kompatibel.  ) (140er passen zwar aber 120er sind deutlich praktischer) (2x oben, 1x unten)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte) (Was soll`s wenn man mal übertreiben kann, warum nicht, und Ram muss sein. )
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) ( 2x24 Zoll finde ich echt gut, gerade weil dieser zum "Gamen geeignet" ist. )

Hoffe das Glück ist auf meiner Seite, trozdem den anderen auch viel Erfolg

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## anditheke1337 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Ich bin durch Facebook auf ihre Aktion aufmerksam geworden und möchte teilnehmen, da mein PC seit ca. 3 Jahren kein Upgrade mehr bekommen hat.

Mein momentanes Setup:

-HP Entertainment Standard Gehäuse von 2007 (Micro-ATX)
-Mainboard MSI 880GM
-AMD Phenom II 955 4x3,2GHz
-MSI Radeon 7870
-2x4GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz
-be quiet! 550W Netzteil
-Arctic Cooling CPU Kühler mit provisorischem Lüfter
-500GB Seagate HDD

Mein Wunsch Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie mich für ein Upgrade auswählen. Desweiteren wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.


----------



## IxtR4kt (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System

Prozessor: Intel Core I7-4790K 4x 4,0 Ghz
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: MSI Z97-G43
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270x DUal-X 2GB GDDR5
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 4GB 1600 Mhz
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt ATX23
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value green edition
Monitor: ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q NVIDIA® G-Sync™
Maus: Razer Deathadder 2013
Tastatur: Quickfire XT MX-Blue
Headset: Steelseries Siberia v2 green

Mein aktuelles System habe ich noch nicht all zu lange. Ich habe es nach 8 Jahren einmal komplett neu gemacht (von einer Q6600 4x 2,4 Ghz auf die jetzige I7-4790k 4x 4,0 Ghz war gewaltig ) und konnte nur die Grafikkarte und das Laufwerk übernehmen. 
Neulich habe ich mir den Monitor dazugeholt und da würde die MSI GTX 980 TI prima dazu passen! Denn dieser unterstützt die G-Sync Option und da er eh was größer ist (2560x1440p 144hz 1ms) brauche ich mehr Leistung, um diese Auflösung voll auskosten zu können!

Da ich noch nie ein neues Spiel in höchster Grafik spielen konnte, würde die MSI GTX 980 TI mir den Wunsch nach schöner Grafik erfüllen.
Spiele wie Battlefield 4 oder GTA V laufen bei mir nur mit mäßigen Grafikeinstellungen die nicht das richtige Feeling geben. Einige Effekte in höheren Grafikeinstellungen machen das Spiel erst zu dem, was es sein soll. Dieses Feeling möchte ich auch einmal haben , denn z. B. MSAA war immer nur zum anschauen da, nie konnte ich es aktivieren, da meine FPS sehr stark bis nicht spielbar gesunken sind.

Zudem habe ich bereits Windows 10 und wäre mit der MSI GTX 980 TI für die DirectX12 Spiele bestens gerüstet!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir so einen tollen PC zusammenbauen könnt. (Ihr könnt mir dann ja dazu ein gutes Kabelmanagement zeigen ;D)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Fabian


----------



## EgoShooter67 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag Liebes PCGH Team 
Ich finde diese Aktion echt Genial Leute Glücklich zu machen. Einfach nur super Macht weiter so und bleibt so gut wie ihr seit 
Ich würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt und meinen Rechner Aufrüstet selbst wenn ich nicht Ausgewählt werde freue ich mich trotzdem für denn Gewinner
(PS* TOLLE AKTION )

Ich Hätte gerne folgende Komponenten :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine Jetzige Verbauten Komponenten :

-Msi z97 Gaming 5
-Msi Twin Frozr Gtx 770 oc 2gb
-I7 4770 
-8 gb Arbeitspreicher 1600 Mhz
- 250GB Samsung Evo SSD
-2Tb Seagate Barracuda Festplatte
-3 Rote 120 mm lüfter 
-1 Blauer 140 mm lüfter
-be quit system power 7 600 watt Netzteil 80+ Silber
-asus DVD brenner 
-karten Leser 
-wlan karte
- Gehäuse Cougar Solution AF-2

MFG Ego


----------



## WaXwEAseL007 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGHE Team,

erstmal ein Dankeschön für diese tolle Möglichkeit!

Da ich schon seit ein paar Jahren und auch leider nicht in den nächsten Jahren nicht das Budget habe mein System mal richtig auf einen angemessenen Stand zu bringen, der ein optimales Gamingerlebnis bietet, möchte ich mein Glück hier versuchen. Die neue Graka und das Netzteil, waren ein Geschenk, da meine alte MSI Geforce GTX 470 Twin Frozer den Geist aufgegeben hat. Zur Zeit spiele ich The Witcher 3 mit ruckligen 13 - 26 FpS auf niedrigen Einstellungen. An neue Spiele wie CoD - BO3 oder Fallout 4 ist nicht mehr zu denken...

Hier nun meine Bewerbung:

Zuerst mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q8200 @2,33 GHz
Mainboard: MSI Model MS-7504
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 2GB Samsung U6400 - 666
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream Geforce GTX 960 4GB
HDD: 1TB Samsung + 250 GB HDD WD Caviar Green
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Standard Midi-Tower

Hier der Blick auf den Innenraum: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier dann meine Wunsch-Konfiguration für das Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit sollten vorerst die engsten Flaschenhälse beseitigt sein. Auf Monitor und Gehäuse könnte ich zugunsten von einer SSD und mehr RAM verzichten 

Somit fehlt mir nur noch ein "Gratulation! Du hast gewonnen!" von euch um mein Glück perfekt zu machen!


Vielen Dank

Sascha


----------



## iorael (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015",
erst einmal vielen Dank für diese Klasse Aktion damit werdet ihr vielen eine Große Freude machen. Da ich momentan knapp bei Kasse bin (Studentenleben:S) würde ich mich über ein Upgrade meines Systems sehr freuen.


Wünschen würde ich mir: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Momentan habe ich eine:
Nvidia 670 OC von Gigabyte
I5 3570k @ 4,2ghz. Asrock z77 pro 3
8gb ddr 3 Ram
Fractal design R4
Monitor: Dell u2414h

Danke 

Viele Grüße 

Leo


----------



## Oliver6096 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PC Games Hardware Team 

Hier meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC":

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir einen Rechner angeschafft und es liegt nicht unbedingt an der Zeit aber es wäre sehr schön ihn aufzurüsten. Es ist toll was für Sponsoren ihr bekommen habt und es wäre richtig geil wenn ich einer der 4 auserwählten sein könnte, dessen PC aufgerüstet wird.  

   Das sind die Teile die ich gerne hätte beziehungsweise aufgerüstet werden sollten:
        Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
        Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
        SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
        Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

  Hier sind meine momentanen Komponenten:

Corsair Carbide 300R  -                              Gehäuse
2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance -                    Hauptspeicher/RAM
MSI GTX 960 4GB -                                      Grafikkarte
Intel Core i7 4790K @4.0 Ghz -              Prozessor (Standard Kühler)
MSI Z87 G41 PC Mate -                             Mainboard
Corsair VS Series 650W -                          Netzteil
2x120mm (vom Gehäuse) -                      Gehäuselüfter
Alpenföhn Spätzle2 -                                   Gehäuselüftergummibefestigung
LB  BluRay Brennner -                                Laufwerk
1x 2TB Western Digital -                          Festplatte
1x 256BG Intenso -                                     SSD


Auch wenn die Chance sehr gering ist hoffe ich darauf zu gewinnen und bedanke mich im voraus alleine für diese Chance beim PCGH-Team und bei deren Sponsoren.


----------



## Nex (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

hier meine Wunschkomponenten :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Und hier mein aktuelles System :

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P7P55D-E Pro I5-750
Lüfter: Noctua UH-12
RAM: 3x 2GB DDR3
Netzteil: Enermax 80Bronze ( bin mir nicht sicher )
Monitor : Samsung  22 Zoll (SA350)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 512GB


Vor kurzem hatte ich die Möglichkeit auf eine GTX 970 unzusteigen, so fehlt nur noch das System "drum herum".

Danke !

Viele Grüße

Dennis








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorinyan (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team
Tja, mein jetziger Rechner gehört nicht zu den Schlechtesten, das mag sein. Aber leider beginnt der Chipsatz des Mainboards langsam rumzuzicken, der Prozessor ist zwar noch fähig aber auch schon älter und manchmal hat er Boot-Probleme. Eigentlich würde ich viel lieber die Grafikkarte ersetzen, aber aufgrund der Mainboard-Probleme (Zum Beispiel Dosst auch die Onboard-LAN-Karte dank Defekt jedes angeschlossene Gerät),  muss das wohl als Erstes erledigt werden. Als Student habe ich leider nicht das passende Kleingeld und würde mich deshalb riesig über ein wenig Hilfe beim Upgrade freuen.

Jetzige Hardware:
Mainboard: ASRock 770 Extreme 3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X6 1090t
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHZ OC Edition
RAM: 8 GB 1600-DDR3 RAM von Corsair
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike X Xtreme White
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Festplatten: 320GB + 1TB von Western Digital
Netzteil: Lepa N500
Monitor Acer 24 Zoll 

Was für ein Upgrade ich mir Wünsche:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Da mein PC ein wichtiges Werkzeug ist, sowohl für meine Arbeiten und meine Freizeit, hoffe ich, gute Teile zu bekommen, bevor das MB völlig den geist aufgibt, da das auch mit einem Prozessor-Neukauf verbunden wäre, wofür ich noch weniger das Geld habe. 
Vielen Dank für diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## thomtree (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

durch Zufall entdeckte ich die Aktion bei euch auf der Facebook seite. Daumen Hoch!
Hauptsächlich nutze ich meinen Pc zum Musik machen, würde aber jedoch gerne mal mit ihm fremdgehen.
Mein 
Aktuelles System:
Intel Core i7 @ 2,67 Ghz
4 GB Arbeitspeicher DDR3
Nvidia Geforce 210
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme Mainboard

Auch zum Musik machen wäre eine neue SSD so wie ein neue Gehäuse förderlich. Bei meiner derzeitigen Klimperkiste wo das Blech anfängt zu vibrieren wenn sich der CPU-Lüfter dreht macht es nicht wirklich spaß.
Einen kleinen Anfang habe ich damals schon gelegt mit dem Asus Rampage Mainboard. Leider bin ich bisher nicht dazu gekommen ihn weiter aufzurüsten.


Meine Pimp My Pc Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus!

Liebe Grüße
thomas





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardwareRevue (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Redaktionsteam der PCGH!
Ich möchte mich auch bei euch um neue Komponenten für meinen PC bewerben. Mein System ist mit 2 Jahren noch nicht besonders alt, doch es war von anfangan ein Aufrüstsystem. Leider fehlt mir gerade das Geld um das System weiter aufzurüsten, obwohl das wegen der immernoch benutzten internen Prozessorgrafik und meiner langsamen HDD nötig wäre.

Somit habe ich mich für folgende Aufrüstoptionen entschieden: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell sieht mein System so aus:
Xeon E3 1245v3
Asrock B85 Pro4
12GB RAM (2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport, 2x2GB Cosair Value Select)
1TB WD Blue
ARCTIC Freezer 7 Rev. 2
Creative Soundblaster Z
WLAN Noname Karte
Cooler Master Elite 430
1x ARCTIC Gehäuselüfter 12cm
Ausus DVD Brenner
LG Flatron 21,5 Zoll (Full HD)
Alter Philips Monitor

Keine Angst die improvisierte Enkopplung der HDD und der lockere Intel-Boxed Unterstützungslüfter werden beim  Versand natürlich entfernt bzw. fest verschraubt.

Vielen Dank für die Aktion und auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Erfolg,
Niss


----------



## frajobs (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen 
Hier mein Wunschsetting:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock 
Grafikkarte: XFX 3GB D5 X R9 280X Dual Fan R
HDD: 1000GB 5200U/min
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 140mm, 2 Noname LED Lüfter 120 mm, 1 Apache 120 PWM 120mm
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 Bronze 600W ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz 16 GB 
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred  ATX
Mainboard: ASUS H97M-E
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z-Series

Das Mainboard, der RAM und der Prozi sind neu, aber für eine vernünftige Grafikkarte und ein cooles Gehäuse hats nimmer gereicht 
Die Selfmade-Dämmung ist Mist  und die HDD nervt weil sie so lahm ist 
Das Gehäuse hat null Platz hinter dem Mainboard, also auch kaum Kabelmanagment


----------



## kuschel007 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Betriebssystem    Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU     Intel(R)  Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @2,80
RAM   4,00GB 667
Motherboard ASUS P5N-D
Grafik  Nvidia Geforce GT-220 1 GB
Monitor Acer S273HL 
FP : 160 GB Samsung HD 160JJ/p
Netzteil Xilence Power XP480
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als "Gepimpten" auswählen würdet da meine Hardware  out ist hoffe einer der 4 Glücklichen zu sein


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## IIShana (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Aktion!  
Und kommt genau richtig, da meine Grafikkarte in letzter Zeit anfängt Schwarze Streifen zu produzieren ...

Aktuell verbaut:

Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 770 2GB
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
Mainboard: MSI ZH77A G41
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
HDD: 2x1TB 
SSD: 240GB SanDisk SSD Plus
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Grün
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 21.5"
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power L8 500W

Wünschen würde ich mir:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Bild des PC Innenraums folgt, sobald ich Zuhause bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_I_SP33DY (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PC Games Hardware Redaktion. 
Erstmal, richtig coole aktion die ihre gestartet habt. In diesem sinne möchte ich mich hiermit für diese Aktion bewerben.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Habe mir meinen PC bereits ein wenig aufgerüstet, vorher hatte dieser nur ein noname netzteil, eine schlechte kleine Festplatte und nur eine echt langsame gt610 Grafikkarte.
Nun ist folgendes verbaut:
Mainboard: Asrock 980de3/u3s3
Festplatte: WD Blue 1TB
CPU: AMD FX 4300
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial 8Gb
GPU: Asus GTX 970 Mini OC
Netzteil: LC Power LC8750 750 W

Allerdings habe ich aufgrund des schwachen prozessors das Problem, dass Spiele wie Arma 3 und DayZ Standalone immernoch sehr sehr schlecht bis unspielbar laufen. Daher hoffe ich dass ich mich auswählt und mir die möglichkeit gebt diese Spiele nun endlich wieder spielen kann.
Trotzdem möchte ich mich schon einmal im vorraus bedanken, dafür dass ihr so etwas für eure comunity macht.


----------



## bjoernpdm (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Aktion ist eine sehr gute Auffrischung für mein 5 Jahre altes System. 

*Pimp my PC mit:
*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)



*Aktuelles System:*

Mainboard/CPU: GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 X58 LGA 1366 + INTEL Core i7 950 
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems
RAM: 6144MB DDR3-1800 Samsung selected
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 1000 W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAFX942
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, Windforce 3X, 4096 MB GDDR5
HDD: 1.0TB Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint 
SSD:  1x 80GB Intel X25-M 1x  Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 1x Samsung 830 250GB


----------



## Weeber (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus zusammen,
ich bewerbe mich hier für die Aktion "Pimp my PC" von PCGH,weil ich wirklich mitlerweile ein neues Setup benötige.
CPU,Mainbord,RAM,CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse sind echt dürftig,da ich Student bin und mir das Geld fehlt.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @2,33Ghz.
CPU-Kühler: Standard Intel BOX Kühler.
Mainbord: Asus P5G41T-M LE.
RAM: 4 GB DDR3 GEIL PC3-10700F.
Grafikkarte: R9 270X 2GB von Sapphire mit DUAL-X Kühlung.
Netzteil: Be Quiet 500W 80+ Bronze.
HDD: 512GB.
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 EVO.
1X120mm Gehäuselüfter.




Mein Wunschsetup:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die Chance.


----------



## Darthsenso (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Coole Akton von euch.

Hier  Meine Wunschhardware:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: FX 9370
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Grafikkarte: Gainward gtx 770 Phantom 4Gb
RAM: 4x4Gb Crucial Balistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9
SSD: Sandisk Ultra I 128Gb
HDD: 1x WD Blue 1000Gb
             1x WD Blue 500Gb
Netzteil: EVGA SuperNova nex650g
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisberg 240
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70 Schwarz
Lüfter: 3x 120mm Corsair Lüfter 
               4x 120mm Alphacool Coolmove
Laufwerk: Samsung DVD Brenner
Monitor: HP Compaq LE 2202x

Wieso möchte ich die oben genannte Hardware.

1. Mainboard + CPU anstelle Grafikkarte: Der I7 liefert wesentlich mehr Leistung als der in die Jahre gekommene FX 9370. Mal ganz von dem deutlich geringeren Stromverbrauch abgesehen. Die 770 reicht für aktuelle Spiele in 1080p noch volkommen. Vorallem da es sich hier um die 4Gb variante handelt.
2. Lüfterset anstelle CPU-Kühler: Die Alphacool Coolmove Lüfter sind ziemlich laut. Mein PC hört sich aktuell wie eine Flugzeugturbine an. Wenn der PC durch die be quiet! Lüfter leiser würde währe das sehr schön für meine Ohren. Der Eisberg ist ansonsten ein echt tolles Teil und hält den 9370 wunderbar kühl. Der I7 sollte also kein Problem für das Teil sein.
3. RAM anstelle SSD: Eine SSD hab ich schon auch wenn sie nicht die größte ist. DDR4-Ram wird bei dem neuen Board benötigt.
4. Gehäuse anstelle Netzteil: Eigendlich brauche ich hier keines von beidem wirklich. Ich hab mich für das Gehäuse entschieden da nur das größte NT eine Verbesserung bedeuten würde und das Silent Base 600 in orange echt schick ist.
5. Monitor: Alter hp Bildschirm gegen neuen Iijama ich denke da muss man nichts zu sagen.

Sollte ich den zuschlag bekommen werde ich den PC nur mit der SSD zu euch schicken um meine Daten auf den beiden Festplatten zu sichern.

MfG

Darthsenso


----------



## PcGenius (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Upgrade Wunsch:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel core 2 quad Q8200
Mainboard: Micro-Star MS-7502
Ram: 4x 2GB DDR2 333MHz
GPU: Asus GT 740 2GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 250GB
Netzteil:FSP Group 400Watt 

Hab leider noch ein alten rechner


----------



## PCGuy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo mein Name ist Peter,
ich verfolge ihren YouTube-Kanal nun schon länger und bin so auf dieses Gewinnspiel  gestoßen.
Ich spiele minecraft ftb infinity, starcraft 2 und dragon age 2. Ja, ich weiß eine sehr gemischte Kombi.
Ausserdem programmiere ich mit ruby
Das wäre meine Traumliste zum Highendgamer!
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Mein momentanes Equipment,
Gainward gtx 750ti hab oft frame einbürche vor allem bei minecraft infinity
amd readon a8-serie 3.6 ghz
meinen Lüfter finde ich nicht mehr im Internet aber dieser ist sehr laut
Asrock EXTREME6 Mainboard Sockel (ATX 990FX,4x DDR3 Speicher, SATA III)
Mein  Monitor ist nicht gerade das highlight zum gamen
SAMSUNG S27E390H 27 Zoll Full-HD


Viel Glück noch an alle anderen ,
LG


----------



## DevilGuni (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
die Aktion kommt sehr gelegen da mein Rechner sich doch langsam verabschiedet. Upgrades etwas vernachlässigt und permanent nur am fordern den kleinen. Da sollte doch jetzt mal zeitnah ein kleines Upgrade drin sein, damit die Freude noch lange erhalten bleibt.

Aktuelles System
Mainboard: Asrock Extreme3 R2,0
Prozessor: AMD X6 1090T gekühlt von einen Dark Rock Pro 3( der übrigens echt super ist)
RAM: 16GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3 1333
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 580 
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L7
Festplatten: 1TB WD und 128GB Kingston SSD

Und mein Wunschsystem sieht dann so aus
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Habt schon mal im Vorraus dank für so ein super Gewinnspiel auch wenns vielleicht nichts wird.


----------



## 13Excel37 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen ,
Ich wollte hier nur mal eben meine Bewerbung abgeben
Zu aller erst:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:
Nvidia gtx 660 Ti (Gainward)
Intel Xeon 1231v3 4x3.40GHz
ASrock B85M-ITX 1150
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Crucial M500 120GB SSD
Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB 
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Intel boxed Kühler
CoolerMaster Elite 130 Mini-ITX

Und zu guter letzt das Bild. (Schlechte Qualität weil Ich keine gute Kamera besitze und die vom Smartphone nehmen musste):
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## kuschel007 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killyaself2005 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus Pimp my Pc Team.

Ich habe mich für folgende Teile entschieden, da sie meiner meinung nach mir am meisten was für meinen Pc bringen.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein zurzeitige kommponenten sind:

Gehäuse: Coller Mater HAF XB EVO
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 270X Gigabyte Windforce Edition
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 EVO
Processor: Intel i5 - 2500K 3,30 GHz
Processorkühlung: Corsair H100i
Hauptfestplatte: OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB SSD
Spielefestplatte: Seagate ST1000DX001 1 TB, Hybrid-Festplatte
Netzteil: be quiet! POWER ZONE 650W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430

Tja das war es bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das ich gezogen werde. 
Wünsche allen die teilnehmen viel erfolg.


----------



## jyonny (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich fange direkt einmal mit meinem Wunschupgrade an:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit sind in meinem PC folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
Mainboard: AS Rock H61 Pro
GPU: PowerColor AMD RADEON HD 6970 Eyefinity (2048 MB)
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston DDR3 1600Mhz
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Black
CPU Kühler: Antec H2O 620 Kompaktwasserkühlung
Netzteil: 850Watt Gold+ Corsair AX Serie
Gehäuselüfter: zusätzlich zu den bereits verbauten eine HyperX RAM Kühlung
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Lite
Bildschirm: HannsG 21,5" (max. Auflösung 1440x900)

Meinen ersten und einzigen PC habe ich mir Ende 2011 gekauft. So langsam kann ich also ein Upgrade gebrauchen. Da ich Student bin, kann ich dieses (zugegebener Maßen schon seit langer, langer Zeit geplante) Projekt nicht in gewünschter Form umsetzen.

 Ein paar Infos zu meinem PC: Ich habe mir alle Komponenten bis auf die Grafikkarte gekauft und in den ersten drei Monaten noch mit meiner noch älteren GT 260 betrieben. Dann habe ich das nötige Kleingeld beisammen gehabt um mir eine bessere Grafikkarte auf eBay zu ersteigern. Die Karte hatte einen größeren Kühler als im Original. Ich habe auch vorher nachgemessen, ob die Karte in mein Gehäuse passt. Musste jedoch leider feststellen, dass sie nicht passt. Also habe ich die Hälfte meiner 5,25" Schächte aus dem Gehäuse raussägen müssen, damit alles wieder passt (Ich brauche also sehr dringend ein neues Gehäuse). Wie ihr seht bin ich bis jetzt noch nie in den Genuss einer SSD gekommen. Mein Netzteil habe ich mir damals mit dem Gedanken gekauft, irgendwann einmal eine zweite Grafikkarte verbauen zu können. Auch diesen Traum habe ich mir noch nicht erfüllen können. Das größte (bzw. kleinste; nur 21,5"!) Problem ist jedoch mein Bildschirm - ...für den ich übrigens auf fast jeder LAN ausgelacht wurde... - ich brauche unbedingt mal einen vernünftigen Bildschirm. 

Diese Pimp my PC Aktion von euch wäre also für mich eine super Gelegenheit, meinen PC auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. 

Warum haben ich die Teile ausgewählt? Nun ja- ich habe das Gefühl, dass meine Gewählte Kombination die dringendsten Probleme lösen sollte. Vor allem nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass ich mein Lieblingsspiel, Anno 2205, nicht einmal auf "Mittel" spielen kann.

Ich hoffe also, einer der Auserwählten zu werden!


Viele Grüße,

Jonas

PS: Ich hoffe in Zukunft öfters im Forum vorbeizuschauen. Bis jetzt hab ich euch nur in der realen Welt in den Händen gehalten


----------



## AntwnhsL (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Würde mich unglaublich freuen zu gewinnen, da mein PC schon ziemlich
an seiner Grenze ist. The Witcher 3 läuft z.B. darauf tatsächlich noch und 
macht auch richtig Spaß, jedoch würde richtig gute und ruckelfreie Grafik 
zur Abwechslung auch gut tun.  Auch falls ich nicht gewinne, werde ich mich
auf jeden Fall zusätzlich in eurem Forum beraten lassen.

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI P6N SLI-V2 + Intel C2Q Q6600 mit 2.40 GHz
GPU: HD 7870 von Gigabyte mit 2GB
RAM: 2 x 2GB DDR2  Buffalo PC800
Netzteil: BQT-L7 mit 430 Watt
DVD-Brenner: LG GSA-H55L
Festplatte: Barracuda 7200.7  160 GB
Gehäuse: Midi Intertech Velvation S

Gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## PcGenius (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hab noch mein bild Vergessen


----------



## Dangermic (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

eigentlich finde ich es Schade, dass man seinen geliebten Rechenknecht einschicken muss und nicht selber basteln darf aber um meinem Baby endlich die so lange ersehnten Intel-Plattform zu ermöglichen... kann mir ja vielleicht noch n neues Gehäuse leisten und nochmal alles auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammensetzen  Weil mein übertakteter FX 6100 auf seinem eigentlich nicht fürs übertakten gedachten ASUS m5a78l-m/usb3 schon ab und zu ins stottern kommt, ich demnächst ne Umschulung anfange für die ich wohl auch Simulationen oder CAD gebrauchen könnte und man eh nie genug Power haben kann, setze ich lieber gleich auf den i7. Leider haben die Punkte dann "nur" noch für 16GB RAM gereicht aber aufrüsten macht mir ja eh beinahe mehr Spaß als das sitzen vorm Rechner. Meine R9 280 Strix und die 240 GB SanDisk SSD reichen mir für meine Zwecke eigentlich vollkommen auch wenn ich vor habe die Graka noch unter Wasser zu setzen. Die CPU wird schon von einem Nepton 120XL gekühlt also setze ich in dem Fall punktesparend auf die Lüfter, die unter anderem den zu lauten 200er in der Front ersetzen sollen. Mein CM Storm Enforcer gefällt mir von der Optik und dem Platzangebot her immer noch sehr gut aber das Billignetzteil würde ich verdammt gerne gegen eins von be quiet! tauschen... zumal ja auch noch modular und Gold-zertifiziert. Der Monitor wär das Sahnehäubchen und würde mir endlich ein Dual-Monitor-System ermöglichen vor dem das Arbeiten am PC flüssiger von der Hand läuft und vielleicht laufen ja auch n paar klassische Games noch mit geringeren Einstellungen. Dann bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch, allen viel Glück zu wünschen und mich für diese geniale Aktion zu bedanken... und für das beste, noch gedruckte Hardware-Magazin seit Hardwareluxx-printed 

 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schori (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Wäre pornös wenn ich gewinnen würde, mein System hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Als Student fehlt mir leider das nötige Geld um richtig aufzurüsten.



*Mein aktuelles System:*

*CPU*: AMD FX 6350 @ 4,8GHz

*Kühler*: IfX-14 inkl backside-kühler

*Mainboard*: AsRock 970 Extreme4

*Graka*: Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCUII @ 900MHz (bios Flash, via Afterburner kommt sie locker auf 1GHz) Die Karte wude von mir mit zusätzlichen, für den VRAM von mir selbst bebauten, Kühlern versehen.

*RAM*: 2x4 GB G.Skill sniper 2133

*Netzteil*: Super Flower SF-600P14XE (aus dem PCGH Abo)

*SSD/HDD: *1x Samsung 840 Evo; 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3

*Gehäuse: *CoolerMaster HAF 932

*Soundkarte*: Asus Xonar DX

*Das würde ich gerne gewinnen:

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das System ist zwar stark Übertaktet aber inzw. reicht die Leistung nicht mehr für anspruchsvolle Titel bei einem ansprechendem Bild. Eine bessere Grafikkarte könnte ich relativ günstig von einem Freund bekommen nur bremst der Rest des Systems zu stark, vor allem in GTA-V hab ich böse Framedrops mit DX11.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcGenius (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



PcGenius schrieb:


> Mein Upgrade Wunsch:
> Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
> ...



Hab das Bild Vergessen


----------



## YuGoBosZ (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team, kurz zu mir ich bin 19 Jahre alt heiße Vincenz habe der Zeit eine Weiterbildung in Luftfrachtdokumentation.
Nun zum PC Fable den ich von meinem Dad habe, da in Ausbildung und umschulung nicht viel Geld da ist wurde mein PC ein günstiger (sehr günstiger) Eigenbau, wurde natürlich an allen Ecken gespart und ich würde mich sehr über eine Sponsoraufrüstaktion freuen. derzeit besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

AMD FX-6300
Asrock N68-GS4
512 GB Intenso SSD
8 Gb HyperX Fury
GTX 680
Gehäuse Laufwerk und alle kabel kamen natürlich von papa.

Hier ist meine zusammen Stellung der Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

im Anhang befindet sich das Innenleben des Eigenbaus,

mfG Vincenz.


----------



## WaldemarE (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tach liebes PCGH-Team

hier is meine Wunschhardware

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht so aus

CPU: Intel i7 4770 K + Prolimatech Genesis
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87x-UD5H
RAM: 16 Gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9
Grafikkarte: evga GeForce GTX 780 FTW + Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill
Monitor: Asus VE278H
HDD: Seagate SD1000DM03 1 TB + Samsung HM641JI
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Pro 128Gb + Samsung 850 Evo 250Gb
Lüfter: 7x BeQuiet Silentwings 2 140mm
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550w
Gehäuse: Cooltek W2


----------



## AMDItsBest (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Mein Hauptproblem ist im Moment der Rechner. 
Mein alter AMD Prozessor ist für die aktuellen spiele nicht mehr ganz geeignet… (In Arma 3 und Co läuft auf Min. Settings fast nichts mehr, der CPU ist immer auf 98-100% Auslastung)
Was natürlich auch gleich heißt das der CPU-Kühler immer arbeiten muss und mit der Zeit wird er „angenehm“ laut... 
Das Case ist noch ein Relikt aus meiner Fertig-Pc Zeit, also klein und dazu sehr schlecht verarbeitet (Bei meinem Grafikkarten Einbau gabs blutige Finger.)
Mein Monitor hat 24 Zoll, wenn man aber öfters mal Filme schaut, kommt es einem doch schon etwas klein vor.

Hier mal mein aktuelles Setup: 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
CPU-Kühler: Xilence Top-Blow
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 7870 Black Edition
Netzteil: 750W Chinaböller 
Festplatte: NoName 500GB Festplatte (Ist im Moment Kaputt, was heißt das ich gar nicht erst den Rechner starten kann (y)
RAM: 2x4GB 1333er DDR3
Gehäuse: NoName Fertig PC Gehäuse
Monitor: ACER S240HLBID

Meine Wunschkonfig:
MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte )
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Insgesamt sind das 43 von 45 möglichen Punkten (Zwei Punkte sind ungenutzt)

PS: Das Bild ist vor dem Upgrade zur XFX 7870 entstanden


----------



## MadPhyl (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Klasse Aktion, würde der alten Mühle ganz gut tun 

Upgrade mit folgenden Komponenten wäre nett:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentanes System:

Mainboard: Asus M4A79XTD Evo
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x4 965BE @3,7Ghz
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) G.Skill
Grafikkarte: HD7850
Netzteil: Be quiet 580W 
Festplatten: 128GB Samsung SSD 830 Evo + 4 HDDs

Das alles steckt mit einer Menge lauter Lüfter in einem klapperndem Gehäuse 
Ein kleines Monitorupgrade ist bei meinem alten LG auch nicht verkehrt 

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer! 
MadPhyl


----------



## XonerHD (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

meine alten Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus M4A87TD
CPU: AMD Phenom x4 955
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3
Netzteil: ARCTIC Fusion 550RF
Monitor: LG Flatron M2380D
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9600gt

Viele Grüße 

Robin


----------



## DerPremium01 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH Team ich würde sehr froh darüber sein endlich einen Vollendeten Gaming PC zu besitzen

Meine Aktuelle Hardware: 

Mainboard: AsRock asrock 970 extreme3 r2.0 (AM3+)
Cpu: AMD FX-8320 AM3+
Cpu Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 240
Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB (1866Mhz)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Netzteil Dark Power Pro 8 750 Watt
Gehäuse: anidées AI7BW Black mit Sichtfenster
Festplatte: 1x 500GB von Samsung / 1x 1000GB von Wester Digital







Und das sind die Komponenten die ich Gerne gewinnen würde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Reikasa (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH,

ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ne r9 380 von MSI gegönnt. Mein steinalter amd fx-4100 kommt dem aber nicht hinterher, sodass z.B. das spielen von Battlefield 4 nicht möglich ist (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen). Durch die kürzliche Anschaffung der Grafikkarte habe ich aber vorerst kein Geld für weiteres Aufrüsten.

die von mir auserkorenen Teile:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein momentaner PC:

Mainboard: asus M5A78L-M LE (es unterstützt nicht einmal USB 3.0)
CPU: AMD FX-4100
Grafikkarte: MSI r9 380 4G
CPU-Kühler: Arctic cooling freezer xtreme rev. 2
Netzteil: bequiet pure power l8 500 Watt non-Modular
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
3 HDDs mit insgesamt 4TB platz (ich habe 2 1tb platten und eine WD Black wo 3TB draufsteht, die aber streikt, sobald ich mehr als 2TB drauflade. Ich habe sie umformatiert und alles funktioniert wunderbar)
Ram: 8GB 1333mhz von elixier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Bass_Maschine (5. November 2015)

*AW: Bewerbung Pimp My PC 2015*

Hallo erstmal, 
hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. 
An manchen Stellen merkt man schon das ich nicht den ULTRA-HYPER-SUPER-PC habe 
und sich dies in GPU lastigen Spielen sehr an den FPS zeigt. 
Hier die Liste der Komponenten die ich gerne haben würde. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte) 
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Da ich erst noch vor einer Woche aufgerüstet habe, sind mein momentanen Komponenten wie folgt: 
Meine Cpu (i5 6500), Mainboard (Asus Z170-A), RAM (2x 4GB DDR4 3200 G.Skill RipJaws 4) 
und das Gehäuse (Be quiet Silent Base 800 orange mit Fenster). 
Jetzt wäre es auch langsam nötig meine Asus GTX 750 ti aufzurüsten. Sowie den Intel Stock-Kühler auszutauschen 
und ein großes Netzteil einzubauen. Und von Speicher kann ich persönlich eh nicht genug haben, da momentan noch eine 
1TB SSHD von Segate und eine Kingston 30GB SSD drin so rum werkeln. 

Das gewünschte Bild: https://pl.vc/3n36q


----------



## matriroy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Das hier ist mein PC

http://img903.imageshack.us/img903/1412/HA4iNF.jpg

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU:INTEL i3-4170 LGA1150
CPU-Kühler:Freezer 13
RAM: 12 GiByte DDR3
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.sniper Z97
Netzteil: Fusion 550-eu
Grafik Nvidia Geforce: GTX 560ti
SSD:260 GByte
Monitor Acer G225hq 21zoll


Meine Pimp My Pc Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 45 (16 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank

Liebe grüße an das pc games hardware Team danke.


----------



## MadLip (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ihr tut mir echt leid, gefühlte 10.000x dieses "und hier meine Bewerbung" lesen zu müssen. Ich würde darauf wetten, dass fast jeder der dies schreibt nicht mal mehr die Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen hat, in denen ja sogar steht, dass ihr die Gewinner "anhand subjektiver Kriterien" wählt. ICH hingegen möchte euch irgendwie zeigen, dass dies eine Chance für mich ist, aus meinem später beschriebenen Teufelskreis auszubrechen, und zeigen, dass ich in meinen PC sehr viel Herzblut, Zeit Leidenschaft und Geld reinstecke. Aber wie soll ich euch überzeugen, wenn ich nicht mal mehr eine gute Idee für eine herausstehende Einleitung habe? Ich habe mich entschlossen euch dies zu schreiben und zu hoffen, für mehr reicht meine Kreativ-CPU leider nicht aus 
Warum möchte ich denn, dass mein PC ein Update bekommt? Ganz einfach! Über die letzten 4 Jahre habe ich meinen PC stückchenweise aufgebaut und upgedatet, weil es immer an Geld mangelte. Der aktuelle Stand ist:

AsRock Z77 Pro 3
Intel Core I5 3330s (Boxed ink. Originalem Kühler)
Palit GTX 780 Superjetstream 3GB
8 GB HyperX Savage und 4GB Samsung RAM, dessen Bezeichnung ich nicht weiß,
Xilence A Series 630W Netzteil
Aerocool Aero 1000 Case mit insgesamt 5 Lüftern
Gigabyte CC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte
LG Flatron W2241S & irgendein uralt Gericom Monitor
WD Blue 1TB Main und (für euch nicht relevante, weil im Haus bleibende) 500GB Festplatte für Musik
und zum Schluss noch ein DVD-Laufwerk.
OS: Win 10 64bit
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD558
Mikrofon: Trust Starzz


Den Ursprung, erkennt man noch halbwegs, nämlich die CPU, das MB, den Samsung RAM und weil das Geld alle war noch das günstige Netzteil. Damals habe ich schlecht geplant, weil ich mich kaum mit PCs auskannte. Der I5 3330s (s=Stromsparversion, dass wusste ich aber damals nicht) verursacht nun bei anspruchsvollen Spielen wie Battlefield 4 ein böses CPU-ruckeln und ist eigentlich beim zocken bei mindestens 80%. Das große Problem für mich sind die Folgen eines eventuellen CPU-Wechsels. Genug Geld für nen Aktuellen I5 habe ich zwar nach 6 Monaten sparen zusammen, aber da fehlt ja immer noch RAM UND Mainboard, was ich mir, meiner Berechnung nach erst übernächstes Jahr leisten  kann. Darin liegt auch der Fokus meines Update-Plans:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Relativ einfach. Gute CPU, um möglichst lange ohne weitere Updates den PC laufen zu lassen, den Kühler habe ich so "schwach" gewählt, weil ich weiß, dass ich auf kurz oder lang (bei mir eher lang) auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen will. Den RAM habe ich so gewählt, weil ich auf den neuen Technikstandart umsteigen will (DDR-4) und mir 16 GB dicke reichen. Das Netzteil ist wegen Punktemangels so "klein" geraten, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da ich genau jenes in meinen ersten Planungen für meinen PC hatte.  Der Monitor soll ebenfalls ein guter Mittelweg sein. Mein LG ist jetzt ca. 5 Jahre alt und war damals schon nicht das Non+Ultra. Die Farben sind so schwach, dass ich kaum die Umrandung des Fensters erkennen kann, in das ich gerade schreibe. Meiner GTX 780 ist er einfach unterlegen (ich hab nicht mal mehr einen HDMI-Anschluss). Selbst wenn ich genügen Punkte für den 27"er gehabt hätte, hätte er nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch gepasst. Außerdem hat er FreeSync, was für mich (als Nvidia Nutzer) nicht zu gebrauchen wäre. 

Mein PC verbindet Schrott mit High-End der letzten Generation. Die letzten paar Jahre habe ich immer wieder viel Geld in mein System gesteckt und immer wenn ein Flaschenhals zu war, hatte ich Probleme mit den nächsten Teilen. Durch eure Aktion könnte ich nun alle wirklich schlechten Teile verbannen und einen sehr gut funktionierendes System mit viel Power stände mir zur Verfügung. Zusätzlich könnte ich mit dem "gesparten" Geld noch eine mechanische Tastatur und eine SSD kaufen. Dann wäre mein Perfektes System (bis auf die WaKü) komplett. Es wäre nicht wie bei einigen anderen. Ihr nehmt deren PC, steckt da die wundervollen Teile rein, doch dann hab ihr letztlich einen PC ohne oder mit schlechter GraKa, der seinen Zweck nie oder erst in ein paar Jahren erfüllen wird. Mir würdet ihr einen Traum erfüllen und mich vor großen Ausgaben bewahren.

Viel Spaß noch mit den weiten Bewerbungen und Viele Grüße ans Team
Luca Hoffrichter


----------



## Strahlenator (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team in Zusammenarbeit mit be quiet!, msi und iiyama,

da ich alles rund um PC- und Hardware wissenstechnisch „verschlinge“, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich auf „Pimp my PC“ gestoßen wäre. Wobei man anmerken könnte, dass die Aktion auf eurer Titelseite nur schwer zu übersehen gewesen wäre. Auch auf Facebook befand sie sich ganz oben auf meiner Startseite.
Daher bewirbt sich nun mein PC für diesen Jungbrunnen, er hat zwar in den letzten Jahren mehrere Kuren/Massagen absolviert, aber das Alter macht sich halt immer noch bemerkbar. Leider hat er es nichtmehr selbstständig geschafft sich zu bewerben, daher übernehme ich gerne für Ihn den Part der Bewerbung.
Mein guter alter Freund hat nunmehr 1888 Tage auf dem Buckel was über 45.000 tausend stunden wären. In seiner Grundausstattung besaß er mal:

1 x AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1055T Prozessor
2 x Ati HD5770
1 x ATX Midi Utgard
2 x DDR3 2GB
1 x Samsung 500 GB 
1 x Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
1 x DVD Brenner von LG
1 x Card Reader Ultron UCR 75 in 1
1 x 550W System Power 80+ von Be Quiet!
1 x Gelid Tranquillo Kühler
+ ein paar Lüfter

Da er zwischenzeitlich geschwächelt hatte, sieht seine jetzige Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

1 x AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1055T Prozessor
1 x Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC
1 x ATX Midi Utgard
2 x DDR3 4GB
1 x Samsung SSD 240 GB 
1 x Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
1 x DVD Brenner von LG
1 x Card Reader Ultron UCR 75 in 1
1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi TitaniumHD interne Soundkarte mit THX
1 x 550W System Power 80+ von Be Quiet!
1 x Gelid Tranquillo Kühler
+ ein paar Lüfter die Teils provisorisch reparierte risse haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt könnt man meinen, dass seine Komponenten noch ausreichend sind. Zwar müssen wir keine Spiele in Ultra Ultra High oder wie auch immer spielen. Unser Monitor besitzt auch grade mal Full-HD Auflösung, aber da ich bei meiner Weiterbildung auch mit CAD Programmen hantieren muss, merkt man schnell dass beim Werkstückdrehen alles nur „hängt“. Beim Rendern findet ein regelrechter Krichmarathon statt, wobei ich diese Funktion nur sehr selten benötige. 

Daher würden sich mein PC und ich auch Rießig über eine positive Rückmeldung Ihrerseits freuen.
Bei weiteren Angaben von meinem PC oder von mir bin ich selbstverständlich für weitere Auskünfte bereit.



Ich hab mehrere Konfigurationen gestartet gehabt und bin schlussendlich bei der finalen Letzen dritten Fassung stehengeblieben.

Meine Erste Fassung gefiel mir zwar sehr gut, aber leider würde sie gegen die Spielregeln verstoßen, da keine SSD bzw. RAM ausgewählt wurde, zudem wäre DDR4 RAM bei einem neuen Mainboard eh ratsam:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch RAM oder eine SSD


Meine Zweite Fassung fand ich auch in Ordnung bis auf den Prozessor… Das Kernstück sollte für das Rendern und CAD ausreichend schnell ausgelegt sein. Dafür würden wir ungern auf einen Intel i7 verzichten.
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine dritte und letzte Fassung, über die sich mein PC sehr freuen würde. Hier passt soweit alles zusammen, auch wenn man wie schon in den Spielregeln erwähnt Abstriche machen muss.
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Warum haben wir so entschieden?
Warum diese CPU und Mainboard und keine GPU? 
Da ich zwar gerne was zocke, aber keine übelsten Anforderungen an die Spiele Stelle wird unsere jetzige Grafikkarte ausreichen. Aber wie vorhin erwähnt, werde ich durch die Weiterbildung CAD und selten auch mal Rendern benötigen. Wofür wir gut den Intel i7-6700K Prozessor verwenden könnte. Beim Mainboard hätten wir auch eines der beiden anderen gewählt, aber bei so einem Pracht-Mainboard sagt man Garantiert nicht NEIN. Der Spruch: Einem Geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul, passt zudem garnicht. Immerhin hat es alles was Man(n) braucht und noch viel mehr. Somit schaut man gerne mal genauer hin.
Warum den CPU Kühler statt die Lüfter?
Seine Lüfter hab ich zwar schonmal zusammengeflickt, weil sie in der Mitte fasst komplett durchgebrochen sind und auch nichtmehr ganz rund laufen…, aber dadurch, er einen neuen Prozessor hätte, benötige ich einen passenden CPU Kühler dazu. Seinen alten würden wir zwar gerne weiterhin nutzen, aber ohne befestigungsmaterial bringt er uns nicht viel.

Warum nehmen wir den RAM und keine SSD?
Da mein werter Kollege bereits eine SSD das seine nennt, aber auf dem neuen Mainboard DDR4 benötigt wird, finden wir es beide sinnig den RAM zu nehmen.

Warum nehmen wir ein neues Netzteil statt den Tower?
Am liebsten würden wir hier beides nehmen. Beim Tower haben wir uns schon etliche angeschaut und beide von Bequiet! standen zur Auswahl. Aber das alte Gehäuse kann man weiterverwenden, beim Netzteil könnte es zu Inkompatibilität kommen und daher lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen und ein neues Netzteil genommen. Zumal die 600 W vollkommen ausreichen bei unserer Konfiguration. Ohne OC sollte er unter 400 W verbrauch liegen zmd bei unserem gern genutzten be quiet! Kalkulator.
Warum dieser Monitor?
Momentan besitze ich einen LG TV 27 Zoll… jetzt kann man sich schon vorstellen, dass er nicht besonders für den Gaming Einsatz gedacht wurde, daher tendierte ich eh mal auf einen neuen 24/27 Zöller. Da die Punkte für den zweiten gereicht haben. Würden wir ihn sehr gerne unser eigen nennen.
Jetzt hab ich alles mal zusammengefasst und schätzungsweise übertrieben genau aufgeführt… Bei so vielen Bewerbungen wie hier eingehen werden, werde ich/wir zwar wahrscheinlich nicht genommen. Aber spaß hat diese Aktion allemal gemacht. Zumal ich Komponenten wie den be quiet! Dark Rock TF davor noch garnicht kannte… Wenn jemand fragen oder irgendwas anderes gern wüsste, dann gerne per PN an mich.

Vielen Dank für diese Aktion und viel spaß allesamt!


----------



## Voitl (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke PC Games Hardware für so eine coole Idee mein, ich hoffe das 4k- System kann aufrecht erhalten werden. Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aufrüstaktion. 

Pimp My PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE  GA-X99-UD3 Intel X99 So.2011-3 
CPU: Intel i7 5820k
RAM: 2*8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Netzteil:  be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 630 Watt
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 PLUS
Grafikkarte: PALIT Geforce GTX 980ti Super Jetstream Aktiv, 6144 MB
HDD/SSD: Seagate 1TB Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5 Zoll/ 250GB Crucial MX200 2.5 Zoll





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Chance


----------



## Monticore (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin!

Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: AsRock z87 pro 4
CPU: i5 4670k (im Standarttakt 3,4 bzw. 3,8 Ghz) 
GPU: R9 390 Gaming 8G von MSI
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
Netzteil: Corsair RM650
Festplatte: 1TB HDD von Western Digital
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Weiß

Scheint auf den ersten Blick vielleicht nicht danach aus, braucht aber ein Upgrade.
Auf dem Mainboard ist ein Pin des CPU- Sockels verbogen, was ab und zu zu Abstürzen führen kann. 
Die CPU schmilzt mit fast 100°C in GTA 5 fast das Gehäuse weg. Was der Gasrechnung zugute kommt, schadet in diesem Fall jedoch dem Spielerlebnis.
Mit der GPU, der Festplatte sowie dem Netzteil bin ich sehr zufrieden deshalb wünsche ich mir das von euch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke, dass Ihr uns diese Möglichkeit einräumt!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## phan-tomias (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hier meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Hardware:
Prozessor:          AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (bremst (nächste)  Grafikkarte aus)
Lüfter:                  Scythe Yasya SCYS-1000
Mainboard:        Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Grafik:                 Asus DCU II OC R9 290 (dieses Jahr neu gekauft)
Netzteil:              be quiet StraightP E7 CM *PCGH* 600W
Laufwerk:           Samsung SSD 60GB 275/285 Sa2 PhoeniP (alte Systemfestplatte)
                               Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB (neue Systemfestplatte)
                               Samsung HD203WI 2TB
                               LG BH10LS + BD 2012
Arbeitsspeicher: 12 GB DDR3 Ripjaws 1333Mhz
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Swing RS + Window ATX (viel zu klein)

Mein System besteht aus alten Komponenten wie Prozessor, Mainboard, Netzteil, Arbeitsspeicher und Gehäuse. Nach 5 Jahren Pause wurde dieses Jahr in eine neue Grafikkarte und eine neue SSD investiert, um die größten Schwächen auszugleichen. Für die nächste Generation an Grafikkarten ist der alte Phenom II allerdings nichts mehr, somit würde ich mich sehr über die Aufrüstung von Mainboard und Prozessor freuen. Hauptproblem, wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich, ist die größe der neuen Grafikkarte. Das Gehäuse ist einfach viel zu eng, somit praktiziere ich derzeit einen offenen Gehäuseaufbau, ähnlich Eurer Testsysteme. Dies aber ehr unfreiwillig. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre ein Traum!

Als langjähriger Abonnent würde ich mich über eine Auswahl sehr freuen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanistik (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Pimp meinen PC*2015 ** denn es wird Zeit!

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

____________________________
derzeitige Komponenten

CPU QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 955, 3500 MHz
Motherboard AsRock 880GXH/USB3  
Chipsatz AMD 780G/780V/790GX, AMD K10
Arbeitsspeicher 2x4GB Corsair 
Grafikkarte Chiptyp    AMD Radeon  R7 260X
Monitor LG W2242 (Digital)  [22" LCD] 
Festplatten KINGSTON SSD (120GB), Samsung SpinPoint F1 (750GB), Seagate Barracuda (500 GB) 
Gehäuse Antec Nine Hundred


----------



## ikoby (5. November 2015)

*AW: Bewerbung Pimp My PC 2015*

Hallo,
so sieht mein PC zurzeit aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3450
RAM: 8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 532MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte B75M-D3H
Netzteil: 420Watt
Grafikkarte: ASUStek GeForce GTX 660 
Festplatten:  465GB Hitachi HDS721050DLE630 ATA Device (SATA)	
                           1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)


Von Innen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ChillerChief (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)   Mein hinterer Lüfter läuft sehr unruhig und dadurch kommt es zu Vibrationen
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)  Mit der neuen GraKa ist das Netzteil nützlicher als ein Gehäuse D
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredatorX3 (Meiner Meinung nach ein echt gutes Gehäuse, deswegen soll es auch bleiben)
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
Prozessor: i5-4690k
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Broken
RAM: 2x 4 GB Vengeance rd K2 COR 1600
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX660    -----> Muss Dringend getauscht werden  habe damals bewusst eine billigere GraKa gewählt, da man die sowieso oft tauscht (hoffe das es mit dieser Aktion Klappt  )
SSD: ADATA SP900 128GB
Netzteil: 	be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

Mein aktuelles System ist relativ neu, aber wie man an manchen Komponenten sieht musste sparen, da ich noch in der Ausbildung bin ))
Bilder:
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...48&authkey=!ALpYZtzdweH5FJY&ithint=folder,JPG


----------



## Clubby84 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System:

Gehäuse: antec p160 aluminum case
Mainboard/CPU: Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 mit einem Intel i5-2500k
Cpu-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 13 Limited Edition
RAM: Team TeamGroup Elite - Memory - 8GB : 2 x 4GB - DIMM 240-PIN
Grafikkarte: MSI 670 GTX
SSD: 2x Samsung 500GB 850 EVO
Monitor: Monitor LG 29UB55-B





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn ich einer der vier Glücklichen wäre :- )


Gruß,
Clubby


----------



## Gurken2108 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin,

ich heiße Niklas und komme aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Programmierer und bin eher wenig am zocken. Auf die Aktion wurde ich durch einen Freund aufmerksam gemacht, da er wusste, dass ich einen guten Rechner besitze, allerdings die Grafikkarte der größte Müll ist.

Hier ist mein Aktuelles Setup
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GPU : 1024MB NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 
CPU : Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 
Mainboard : ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO 
RAM : 4x 4096 MB Corsair (10700) 
Case : CM 690 Series - 690 III 
HDD (Games) : 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 
HDD (Programms) : 2000GB Seagate Barracuda HDD ST3500418AS 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 
SSD : 128GB Vertex4 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (OCZ VTX4-25SAT3-128G) 
Monitor 1 : Samsung Syncmaster 226BW 22 Zoll Wide Screen TFT-Monitor DVI 
Monitor 2 : Samsung Syncmaster 226BW 22 Zoll Wide Screen TFT-Monitor DVI 
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX 750W Bronze Power Supply
CPU Kühler: CW-9060007-WW
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Einige erfahrenere Benutzer werden sicherlich merken, dass die Grafikkarte Anno 2000 was auch immer ist.
Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mir folgende Verbesserungen ausgedacht.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie man sieht habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte rausgesucht, ein neues Gehäuse sowie einen weiteren Monitor (den Rest lasse ich mal weg, da man die Punkte belegen musste )

Q: Warum habe ich die GTX 980 TI von MSI ausgewählt?
A: Gabt einfach. Ich rüste meinen PC nur alle 3 - 4 Jahre auf, wenn ich eine der aktuellsten Grafikkarte in meinem Computer verbaut habe, muss eine lange Zeit kein Geld ausgegeben werden . Und Ich verspreche euch, die Grafikkarte wird dann auch vernünftig verwendet 

Q: Warum habe ich das Gehäuse von be quit! ausgewählt?
A: Wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe, bin ich leidenschaftlicher Programmierer und sitze am Tag mindestens 6+ Stunden vor dem Computer. Wenn eine Außenstehende Person in mein Zimmer kommt, soll sie auch denken, dass ich styl habe 

Q: Warum noch einen dritten Monitor?
A: Ich kann auch sagen, dass selbst die zwei Monitore viel zu wenig sind. Bei mir sind immer ein VOIP Client, mein Browser, Musikprogramm, Quelltext und und und offen. Diesen Platz möchte ich sehr gerne erweitern.


Ich hoffe das ich Glück habe und meinen Rechner ein bisschen pimpen kann.

-Niklas


----------



## SPMan (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein grundlegendes System wurde Ende 2007 aufgebaut, hat also in PC-Jahren schon Museumswert.  
Einige Teile wie Festplatte, Speicher oder Grafikkarte habe ich zwischendurch getauscht, aber für mehr bisher nie die Mittel gehabt.
Ich habe immer Wert auf langlebige Komponenten gelegt. Ich spiele zwar auch ab und zu gerne (Batman / Star Wars, Star Trek (ältere Titel)), arbeite aber eher mit dem PC (wissenschaftliches Arbeiten/Social Media/Webdesign). Darum habe ich bei den Komponenten auch bei einem neuen Aufbau geachtet auf ein langlebiges Grundgerüst geachtet. Komponenten, wie die Grafikkarte/Festplatte/mehr Speicher etc., kann ich auch später leicht selbst tauschen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde, um meinen PC eine gründliche Generalüberholung zu bieten.

Pimp My PC:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Aktuelles System:

Netzteil: Seasonic S12 II 500 Watt CPU Typ: Core 2 Duo 6400
Mainboard: Asus P5K
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 6400
Kühler: Zalman 9700 nt
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 550 Ti
RAM: 4 x 2 GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DDR2-1066 CL5
System-Platte: Samsung SSD 830 128GB
2TB Seagate Barracuda Green / Western Digital Blue 320GB
Optische Laufwerke: LG BH10LS30  / LG GDR-H20N
Gehäuse: CHIEFTEC Miditower BH-01B-B-SL


----------



## NIGHT_83 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo dann versuche ich doch auch einmal mein Glück, habe mittlerweile seit 4 Jahren ein AMD System verbaut und das Alter merkt man leider immer mehr bei aktuellen Spielen.

Ausgesucht habe ich mir eine vernünftige Lösung mit der man wohl auch wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe hat.

Zu meinem jetzigem System:

ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
AMD FX 6300 + EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
8GB Ram von G.Skill
HD 7870 OC von Asus
Netzteil ist von be quit und hat um die 400 Watt, genaueres steht leider auf dem Boden und das Netzteil ist unten im Gehäuse verbaut.
Vor kurzem ist eine SSD ins System gekommen die Samsung 850 Evo.
Gehäuselüfter sind insgesammt 6 verbaut 5 120mm von Scythe und der originale 200 mm Lüfter vom Antec Twelve Hundred V3.
Als Betriebssystem verwende ich Windows 10 64 Bit

Mein ausgesuchtes System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)

Habe mich bei der CPU für die K Version entschieden da ich mich mit Intel etwas besser auskenne was das Übertakten angeht, wobei es wohl anfangs auch erstmal garnicht nötig ist.

Eine bessere Grafikkarte würde ich später Nachrüsten, deine meine erstmal noch läuft

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## TheCorruptx86 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für eure Aufrüst-Aktion


Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD28 Blue Edition
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Sharkoon Shark Blades Blue 120mm (vorinstallierter Hecklüfter kürzlich ersetzt weil defektes Kugellager)
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500Watt
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA970A-DS3P Sockel AM3+
CPU: AMD FX6300 6x 3500Mhz
CPU Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 103
RAM: 8GByte G.Skill DDR3-1600 (2x4GB) F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC 4GByte
HDD1: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GByte SATA300
HDD2: Samsung Spinpoint HD103SJ 1000GByte SATA300
1. Monitor: ASUS VW222U 22" @ 1680x1050 (16:10)
2. Monitor:  nicht vorhanden 



Mein Aufrüst-Wunschpaket wäre folgendes:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Ein fachkundiger Blick erkennt sicher, weshalb ich mich eher für diese Wunsch-Kombination entschieden habe.
Während meine Grafikkarte recht aktuell ist und zum Spielen in 1080p völlig ausreicht, wären dieses Mal Komponenten an der Reihe, wo ich spürbar mehr tun kann.
Sofern es jemanden interessiert, wieso ich mich so entschieden habe, einfach meine Begründung hier drunter lesen.


Warum Board+CPU??
Nun, das liegt an mehreren Punkten. Zum Einen ist der Umstieg auf die neue Reihe der i5 6000er langfristig ohnehin geplant. Außerdem plane ich, in absehbarer Zeit auf Twitch mehr zu streamen, weil im Bereich der Be- und Verarbeitung von Videomaterial die Intel-CPUs denen von AMD einfach um einige Längen voraus sind, ist die Wahl eigentlich nicht schwer gefallen.
Sicher, eine GTX980 wäre auch ganz nett, aber in meinem derzeitigen Computer stellt der Prozessor den Flaschenhals dar und ich könnte auch nicht die volle Leistung aus der Karte rauskitzeln.
Und Arbeitsspeicher nachkaufen ist jetzt auch nicht das Problem, bevor einer danach fragt. *zwinker*

Warum kein CPU-Kühler?
Weil ich auf lange Sicht eh eine Wasserkühlung einbauen werde, da wäre ein weiterer CPU-Lüfter (trotz Mehrleistung) zwar ganz nett, aber grade weil Gehäuselüfter aus meiner Erfahrung den schlimmeren Verschleiß haben, sind weitere Lüfter nie verkehrt, zumal ich diese irgendwann auch in einem neuen Gehäuse dann problemlos weiter verwenden kann.

Wenn du schon das neue Board nimmst, warum dann nicht den RAM statt einer SSD??
Weil meine derzeitigen Festplatten einfach vergleichsweise steinalt sind und 16GByte DDR4 RAM kostet nicht die Welt.

Wieso ein neues Netzteil? Dein jetziges reicht doch.
Stimmt, mein noch aktuelles hat ausreichend Leistung noch übrig, aber grade wenn ich in Zukunft übertakten sollte, möchte ich auch hier noch ein paar mehr Reserven haben.
Außerdem gefallen mir die Gehäuse überhaupt nicht. 


OK, aber weshalb nimmste nicht den anderen Monitor? Die Punkte hast du doch übrig...
Richtig, aber auch hier kommt es mir auf die kleinen aber feinen Details an. Solange ich mit 1080p problemlos und ohne große Verzögerungen meine Spiele genießen kann, genügt mir dies auch. Für z.B. 2k oder 4k Auflösung MÜSSTE ich für mehr Leistungsreserven entweder Crossfire nutzen oder z.B. eine GTX 980 bzw eine R9 390 einbauen. Wie schon oft erwähnt, ich hab gerne Luft nach oben.


----------



## JagGgy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Nun ja ich würde halt gerne mal mit freunden die ganzen neuen Spiele Titel Spielen, leider Schaft mein aktueller Rechner das net so gut deswegen hoffe ich mal auf ein bisschen Glück 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Jacoozie (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zur Bewerbung ein Gedicht:



_______________________________________Hallo liebe PCG-Hardware,_______________________________________
___________________________ich bin Mario, Student und 74,6 Kilogramm schwer.___________________________

_____________________________Seit Jahren schon bin ich ein großer Verehrer,_____________________________
____________________________Eurer Videos auf YouTube, mit Wilke als Lehrer._________________________

________________________Gelernt hab ich von Ihm, wie die Hardware muss verbaut,________________________
_________________________damit man am Ende nicht dumm aus der Wäsche schaut._________________________

___________________________Und so musste es kommen, wie es kommen musste,___________________________
____________________auch Wilkes Video zu Pimp my PC, sah ich mit gigantischer Luste.____________________

______________________________Kurz dacht' ich nach, dann fand ich den Mut,______________________________
________________________________zu folgen dem Ruf, ich war heiß wie Glut.________________________________

___________________________So gleich öffnete ich die Seite zum Aufrüstrechner,___________________________
_______________________und verglich: mein Ram und Graka, die sind viel schlechter._______________________

______________________________________MSI, BeQuiet und auch Iiyama,______________________________________
___________________________________sind tolle Marken, mit gutem Karma.___________________________________

_________________________________Doch sollte es nicht werden zu spirituell,_________________________________
____________________________eine Wahl musste getroffen werden, ganz offiziell.____________________________

_______________________________Mit Wahnsinn im Auge und immenser Manie,_______________________________
__________________________________zum Himmel ich rief, Neun-Achtzig-Ti!__________________________________

_______________________________Nun alles war klar, die Entscheidung gefallen,_______________________________
_______________________________allein die Bewerbung, sie musste noch knallen._______________________________

_______________________________So entschied ich mich zügig, zu einem Gedicht,_______________________________
________________________________auf dass es euch gefällt, und keiner erbricht.________________________________

_________________________________PCG-Hardware, hab' Dir viel zu verdanken,_________________________________
________________________________drum wünsche ich Dir, komm' nie ins Wanken._______________________________
________________________________________Das Glas erheb' ich, du Jubilar,________________________________________
__________________________________weitere 15 Jahre,  mit PC-Games als Paar.__________________________________


________________________________________________Liebe Grüße,________________________________________________

_______________________________________________Euer Mario ________________________________________________



Mein aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: Asus Matrix GTX 780 Ti 3GB
CPU: Intel i5 4670k
Ram: 4x 2 GB Kingston 1600MHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760 Watt

Meine Wunsch-Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das Bild dieser Schelm steht auf dem Kopf, im Programm bitte drück', zum drehen den Knopf )


----------



## screenager (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich genial! Ehrlich gesagt mache ich grade zum ersten Mal bei einem Gewinnspiel mit und ja.. ich würde mich natürlich sehr, sehr doll freuen, wenn ich einer der vier Gewinner bin! Mein alter PC ist schon mehrere Jahre alt, ich habe zwar vor einem oder zwei Jahren diverse Teile ausgwechselt, aber naja. Die Sachen waren damals schon nur Mittelmaß und heute komme ich damit leider kaum noch wirklich "über die Runden".  Ich spiele meistens Rollenspiele, wie die Fallout-Reihe oder TES und diese modde ich bis zum Abwinken. Dementsprechend kann bessere Hardware natürlich nie schaden  Fallout 4 kommt ja demnächst raus und das kann ich bisher vermutlich nicht in ganzer Pracht genießen. Ebenso Star Citizen, was momentan eher einer Diashow gleicht - leider. Ich bin also ein kleiner Grafikjunkie 
Neben dem Zocken produziere ich auch Musik und das geht mit der aktuellen Hardware zwar, aber es wäre doch wesentlich angenehmer, wenn ich wenigstens eine SSD hätte.

Also, mein aktueller PC besteht aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 8GB, DDR-1600
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270X
CPU: Intel i5-4570 mit boxed-Kühler, dementsprechen auch ziemlich laut
Festplatten: Seagate Barracuda 1TB, die schon 6 Jahre alt ist und ziemlich langsam und eine 3TB WD Green Power, die, glaube ich, jetzt anderthalb Jahre alt ist und auch nicht viel schneller
Netzteil: bequiet! PurePower BQT L8-CM-530W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Laufwerk: das billigste LG-Laufwerk, DVD-Brenner
Monitor: ein 8 Jahre alter Medion, 23,6" mit Full HD

Nun, mein Wunsch-PC im Rahmen des Gewinnspiels würde dann folgendes haben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass diese Komponenten am meisten ausmachen werden und der alten Hardware zu neuem Glanz verhelfen!
Wäre es eigentlich möglich, dass ich mein altes Gehäuse behalte? Ich liebe nämlich das Shinobi, das ist meiner Meinung nach eins der besten Gehäuse, die es jemals gab! Ich bräuchte auch kein neues Netzteil, weil mein jetziges noch ziemlich neu ist und für meine ansonsten gewählte Hardware sicher ausreichen wird!

Nun, dann bleibt mir nur noch zu hoffen, dass ich einer der Glücklichen werde und uns allen viel, viel Glück zu wünschen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prexus (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Aktuelle Hardware ist:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 750 OC 2GB
CPU-Kühler: Boxed-Kühler von Intel
HDD: 1 TB Hitachi 7200rpm 32mb/s cache
Netzteil: 450 Watt Netzteil von Corsair
Monitor: Medion 24 FHD
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution Full Tower
Mainboard: Asus Z170-A
CPU: Intel Pentium G4400 3.3 GHz 


Gewünschte Hardware die dazu kommen will 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 45 (16 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß nicht die beste Hardware aber ich spare schon seit geraumer Zeit für neuere Komponenten deshalb wäre es 
angenehmer wenn ich von euch Unterstützung bekommen würde. 
Mfg. Prex


----------



## finnia (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Meine Frau und ich habe vor ca 4 Jahren uns gemeinsam 2 gleiche PC-Systeme gekauft, nun war es bei mir letztes Jahr soweit diese zu Upgraden, 
daher es den ansprüchen meiner Frau noch genügte. Nun treten leider die ersten Probleme auf, Bildschirm setzt aus, RAM defekt, etc. 
Nur leider ist momentan leider kein Buget vorhanden um auch ihren aufzufrischen. Das ist dann auch schon der Grund wieso ich sie gerne mit eurer Aktion überraschen möchte
und mich bewerbe.

Das Aktuelle System besteht aus :

Mainboard:    ASUS M4A87TD EVO
Ram:                  2x Geil DDR3 - 1333 4096MB
CPU:                 AMD Phenom II X4 955
GPU:                 NVIDIA GTX 560 Ti
Netzteil:          Sharkoon SHA-R600M
DVD Laufwerk:       LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50
HDD:                SAMSUNG HD155UI SATA
Monitor:         ASUS 

Gewnünscht laut Auswahl :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


mfg Julian & Tanja


----------



## Jorthav (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Redaktion,

da mein PC (ein ehemaliger Lenovo Fertig- Pc (den ich zwischen zeitig schon etwas aufgerüstet hatte) mittlerweile in den neuen Games seit AC4 nicht mehr grafisch mithalten kann und sehr niedrige FPs- Werte ausgibt und jetzt die Grafikkarte wegen Überhitzung (fast) immer nur noch Ärger bereitet, trifft sich diese Aktion echt gut. Zudem mein Monitor mit einer 16:10 Auflösung bei 22 Zoll auch nicht mehr das Wahre ist, bin ich doch etwas lustlos beim Zocken geworden. 

Viele Grüße,
Jorthav


Meine ausgesuchte Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

Intel Core i7 4770: 4*3,4 GHz
2*4 GB DDR3-1600 von "Lenovo"
Lenovo Mainboard B85 mATX
1TB Seagate SSHD
AVC Topflow CPU-Kühler
240w No- Name Netzteil
No-name AMD R7 240 1GB
No-Name CD- Laufwerk 
Lenovo mATX Gehäuse mit 1 Lüfter


----------



## pcghfreak (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde die Aktion gut da mein Gaming PC in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich nur noch aufrüsten möchte da die Grafikkarte noch gut ist und DirectX 12 unterstützt.
Meine CPU ist zwar schnell aber ein Flaschenhals im System, das Detzteil giebt auch nicht viel her da es nur 410W hat.  Auf einem 18,5" Zoll Display zu zocken ist auch nicht gut von der Grafik da es Maximal nur 720P bringt.
Die meisten Komponenten sind schon 7 Jahre alt die Grafikkarte ist das neuste was ich dran gemacht habe und auch schon 1.5 Jahre alt.

Meine Momentanen Komponenten:
Gigabyte Mainboard 78LMT-S2P
AMD Athlon II 620 4x 2,6Ghz
8GB Ram 1333 Mhz + 320GB Festplatte 
410W Netzteil + Customkühler 
2GB Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 TI OC 
DVD Laufwerk + USB 3.0 nachrüstsett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein ausgesuchten aufrüst Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## beav1 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team.

ich finde diese Idee echt Klasse!

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @2.50 GHz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB (2x2 und 2x1  DDR2) 2 Sticks sind von Crucial und 2 von Samsung 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.20 500 GB
Netzteil: ATX Netzteil SP-4300 430 Watt
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 630#
Netzwerkkarte (Lan Port am Mainbort ist defekt) : NETGEAR Ga311 Rev.A1
Mainboard: Packard Bell FMCP7AM
Monitor: acer LDC Monitor G236HL

(Diesen PC habe ich mir mal gebraucht gekauft)


Diese Komponenten habe ich mir ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich schreibe nun auch noch warum ich mich für dieses Gewinnspiel bewerbe:

Ich bin Leidenschaftlicher Computerspieler und führe sonst auch viele Tätigkeiten an meinem PC durch.
Durch meine Ausbildung in der ich im Moment im ersten Ausbildungsjahr bin verdiene ich leider gerade genug um die Autoversicherung und die Spritkosten zu decken.
Ich bin schon lange am träumen von neuen Anschaffungen was Hardwarekomponenten angeht, doch bis heute konnte ich es mir einfach nicht leisten.
Wenn ich mir meinen Freunden spielen möchte, reicht mein Rechner leider nur für einfache Spiele und muss deshalb oft darauf verzichten.
Für eine neue Grafikkarte müsste ich dann an Weihnachten sorgen 
Aber ich denke das wäre endlich mal ein sehr vernünftiger Anfang 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Duesterherz (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits!

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core I3 3220
Mainboard: MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3)
RAM: 2x 4GiB DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS3
HDD: Seagate SSHD 2TB
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 660 Twin Frozr III
Gehäuse: Silverstone Grandia GD05

Eigentlich müste ich ja den kompletten Unterbau erneuern, da ich aber zur seltenen Sorte der "Couch-PC-Zocker" gehöre, passen in mein Gehäuse nur micro-ATX Mainboards. Wie wir jedoch als fleißige PCGH-Leser wissen, ist das wichtigste am Gamer-PC immernoch die Grafikkarte . Daher auch die Wahl für die GTX 980Ti.

Gruß an die Redaktion, danke für eure tolle Arbeit und viel Glück allen Mitbewerbern!


----------



## mrblack_007 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wertes PCGH Team,

über YouTube bin ich auf eure Aktion aufmerksam geworden und dachte mit gleich, geile Sache da machst du gleich mit  . Lese schon lange und seit 2 Jahren schaue ich regelmäßig die PCGH. Bei der Aktion habe ich mich das erste mal hier angemeldet denn endlich sieht man auch mal die nicht "Hochglanz PC's" sondern die, die bei "Otto Normal" Zuhause stehen gesammelt in einem Beitrag, nice! Da sieht mein mittlerweile doch etwas in die Jahre gekommender PC zumindest optisch das erste mal gar nicht so schlecht aus. Jedoch was die Leistung angeht kann er mit den meisten aktuellen Modellen nicht mehr mithalten weshalb ein Aufrüsten langsam notwendig wäre.

Aktuell werkeln folgende Komponenten:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL 2 x 2GB Corsair 2 x 2GB DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Samsung 830 128 GB SSD + Seagate 2 TB HDD 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Dual-X R9 270X OC
Gehäuse: BitFenix Ghost
Netzteil: Sharkoon 600W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231

folgende Komponenten würde ich aufrüsten wollen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das auf den Bilder meine erste PCGH Zeitung von 04/2007 liegt ist natürlich reiner "Zufall" die liegt immer da  .


----------



## Gothamdark1982 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe das Video  auf youtube gesehen und dachte mir da musst du  mit machen bei den Gewinnspiel. 
Das beste  an mein pc  ist die Grafickkarte.

Das ist was in mein pc Ist.
Mainboard : ist ein  0815 Board 
CPU:  ist  ein Intel Dual-´Core  E-5700
Garfikkarte: ist eine AMD Radeon HD 5700
Arbeitsspeicher sind 4 GB.
Das Netzteil ist ein 500 Watt Nezteil.

Das sind die Sachen die ich mir hier bei Pimp my PC 2015.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich persönlich sehr Freuen  wenn ich zu diesen engen Kreis gehören würde. 
Aber Ich wünsche auch allen Leuten die hier mit machen  Viel glück.


----------



## Schokozwieback (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

andere werden es womöglich nötiger haben, aber dennoch versuche ich mein Glück. 
In Wirklichkeit ist auch nur mein aktueller Prozessor in die Jahre gekommen. 
Mir würde also selbst der reichen, wäre nur Schade um die restlichen Punkte. 

Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Intel Core i5 3550
MSI B75MA P45
8GB DDR3 RAM G.Skill Ripjaws
SSD 250GB Samsung EVO 850
Coolermaster B700 V2
Asus AMD R9 290 OC 4GB
Sharkoon MA I1000

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Gruß 
Schokozwieback


----------



## Schraubeloka (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 45 (9 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

Intel Q9550 4x 2,83 Ghz
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS5
2x2 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2 1066
Nvidia GTX 260
550W LCPower
2x 300GB Samsung HDD


Grafikkarte müsste auch ne neue werden und ne SSD wäre wohl was feines aber Ich denke ein neuer Unterbau wäre erstmal ein richtig guter Anfang. Graka und SSD würde Ich dann später nachrüsten.


----------



## SamuLP (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team ,

Hier meine bisherige Hardware:


Prozessor: Intel Core I5 4670K
RAM: 8GB DDR-3
CPU Kühler:  EKL Broken eco
Mainboard: MSI z87-g34
GPU: MSI GTX 760
Netzteil: ARLT Computer 500w
SSD: 500GB Samsung 850evo
HDD: WD 2TB
Monitore: IIyama ProLite GB2488HUS und Pro Lite B2483hs

Ich nutze meinen PC um Let´s Play Videos aufzunehmen wobei er allerdings an seine grenzen stößt. Spiele wie ARK schaft er gerade so und zum rendern brauche ich 30 min pro 5 min Video. Daher wäre eine weitere SSD zum aufnehmen und schneiden sinnvoll sowie eine bessere Grafikkarte.


Meine Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr über da Upgrade freuen.
Gruß SamuLP.


----------



## HohesZee (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf das Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2015" und um die einmalige Chance meinem Rechner wieder auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Timo bin 27 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Freiburg. 

Durch mein Elektrotechnik-Studium bin ich wegen verschiedener Simulations- und CAD-Programmen sehr auf meinen Rechner angewiesen. _- Und nicht selten kommt dieser auch an seine Grenzen -_
Deshalb musste ich auch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit in ein neues Netzteil investieren, da das Alte das Zeitliche gesegnet hatte. 
Gleichzeitig wurde dann auch noch von 2x 120GB WD-Festplatten im Raid0-Verbund auf eine neue Samsung SSD gewechselt.
Im Großen und Ganzen macht der Rechner seinen Job, aber in Sachen Lautstärke, Geschwindigkeit und vor allem Energieeffizienz wird es Zeit für ein Upgrade.
Deshalb setze ich auf mein Glück und hoffe auf eine Verjüngungskur vom  PCGH-Team und ihren Sponsoren.

*[size=+1]Zu der aktuellen Hardware:*[/size]


Mainboard:
ASUS P5Q-E ( Sockel LGA775 / P45 Chipsatz )


CPU:
Intel Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz ( Sockel LGA775 / G0 )
Kühler ist von Scythe - genauere Bezeichnung ist leider nicht bekannt


Arbeitsspeicher:
8GB OCZ Platinum ( 4x 2GB PC8500 1066Mhz )


Grafikkarte:
Gainward GeForce® GTX 560 Ti Phantom ( 2048MB )


Netzteil:
Thermaltake London 550W ( 80 Plus Gold / Kabel-Management )


Festplatte:
1TB Western Digital Green ( --> Nicht angeschlossen wegen Lesefehlern )


SSD:
500GB Samsung 850 EVO ( --> Eine der neuen Investitionen zusammen mit dem Netzteil )


Laufwerk:
DVD Brenner - Marke unbekannt
Diskettenlaufwerk - Marke unbekannt &  nicht angeschlossen 


Gehäuse:
NZXT Rush ( leider kein gutes Kabel-Management mit diesem Gehäuse möglich )


Monitor:
Samsung SyncMaster P2250 ( 21 Zoll Monitor )


*[size=+1]Das Beweisfoto des Rechenknechts: *[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wegen des recht alten Prozessors der in Sachen Energieeffizienz der neuen Prozessorgeneration sehr unterlegen ist 
und ich sowieso nicht viel Zeit habe zum "daddeln" habe, habe ich mich für die Richtung des "Prozessor-Upgrade : Intel Core i5-6600K" entschieden.

Das Maximale wurde beim Arbeitsspeicher gewählt weil die Simulations und CAD Programme doch gerne mal etwas Speicher einnehem. 32GB sollten hier aber dicke reichen.

Den CPU Kühler habe ich gewählt, weil ich bei dem großen Volumen des Kühlers mit einer guten Kühlleistung rechne. 
Somit kann ich mich dann auch mal ins BIOS verirren, um aus dem Prozessor das ein oder ander Mhz mehr rauskitzeln zu können 

Beim Gehäuse lege ich keinen Wert auf ein Sichtfenster bzw. Optik, mir gehts hierbei mehr um das Kabelmanagement und die Dämmung, wobei alle drei Gehäuse super aussehen und ausgestattet sind.

Um ehrlich zu sein ist jeder Monitor der drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten um Welten besser als mein Aktueller. 
Den "iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1" habe ich gewählt weil noch genug "Punkte" übrig waren. 

*[size=+1]Hier meine Auswahl:*[/size]

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team sowie deren Sponsoren, uns ( der Community ) dies zu ermöglichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Timo E.


----------



## liam2004 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nun, dann bewerbe ich mich nun auch, da ich ohnehin auf DDR4 umsteigen wollte.
Da kommt das Gewinnspiel natürlich gerade recht.

Mein aktuelles System:

- CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core i7-4790K
- Scythe Mugen 3
- Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
- 2 x Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  
- Zotac GeForce GTX 980
- Gehäuse Fractal Design R5
- SAMSUNG HD103UJ
- Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
- Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series
- WDC WD40EFRX-68WT0N0
- Dell UltraSharp U2312HM (Digital)




Mein Aufrüst-Wunschpaket wäre folgendes:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass ich meinem Wunsch nach DDR4 RAM mit dieser Kombi gerecht werden würde.

Glück auf!


----------



## elkyyy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Im Urlaub habe ich natürlich kein Photo meines hinkenden PCs ... er startet einfach nicht, wenn irgendein USB Gerät angeschlossen ist (Tastatur, Festplatte, etc.), es ist ein ASUS mainboard Selbst-Zusammengebauter mit Intel 4x Prozessor, 5 Jahre alt, mit einer Radeon (Oh, Schreck, lass nach!!) GraKarte. Nicht schlecht um Email zu lesen, aber schröcklich, wenn es um Games geht. Daher mein Vorschlag an Euch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und: GANZ herzlichen Dank an Euch !!!


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ich mach nicht mit. Ich würde niemals meinen heiligen Computer per Post versenden.



Wie macht das Alternate nur mit den PCGH PCs? 
Versenden ist kein Problem, solange man den Karton vom gehäuse noch hat und im inneren die schweren Teile abpolstern kann.

Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler halte ich aufgrund ihres Gewichtes für die am stärksten gefährdetsten Teile und würde sie notfalls ausbauen und separat verpacken, dann dem Inneraum wieder dazulegen.


----------



## DJStriker (5. November 2015)

*Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015*

Hallo liebes PC-Games Hardware Team,
hiermit möchte ich meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015 einreichen.
Zuerst einmal möchte ich darlegen WARUM ich mich bewerbe und hoffe dass ich einer der Gewinner sein werde.
Nun ist es so, dass ich 2011 meinen jetzigen PC in der damals ursprünglichen Form zusammengespart habe. Es handelte sich um einen Fertig Gamer-PC der Marke Packard Bell. Das Modell ist G5800.
Erst einmal eine Auflistung der Änderungen. Getauscht wurden bis jetzt: CPU-Kühler, Festplatten, Grafikkarte sowie die Gehäuselüfter und der Arbeitsspeicher. Beim Arbeitsspeicher sind 2 GB dazu gekommen.
Standard sind noch: Das Mainboard, Netzteil (ebenfalls NoName), der Prozessor, sowie Gehäuse und das Blu-ray Laufwerk.
Jetzt möchte ich darlegen warum ich einer der Gewinner sein möchte: 
Ich möchte gerne gewinnen weil ich zum einen mit dem Gehäuse und der Hardware langsam an Grenzen stoße, das zeigt sich durch ziemlichen Hitzestau, da das Gehäuse keinen guten Airflow zulässt. Es wurde von mir schon versucht durch bearbeiten des Gehäuses und mehr Lüftern einen besseren Airflow hin zu bekommen. Dies hat leider keine guten Resultate gebracht. Weiter ist es Hardware mäßig mittlerweile mit dem Mainboard auch schwer aufzurüsten. Problem sind dort zum Beispiel SATA II, alte PCI-E Generation und das nativ fehlende USB 3.0. Wenn ich aufrüsten wollte, müsste ich dementsprechend Mainboard und CPU auswechseln, was ziemlich ins Geld geht. Das Thema Geld führt mich nun zum anderen Grund führt warum ich gerne gewinnen möchte:
Ich habe leider jeden Monat nur sehr wenig Geld übrig, weswegen ich mir Aufrüsten einfach nicht leisten kann. Das Geld wird an anderer Stelle einfach dringender benötigt. 
Deswegen würde ich mich echt mega freuen wenn ich einer der Gewinner wäre. Eine genaue Auflistung der aktuell verbauten Hardware sowie aktuelle Bilder und Wunschkonfiguration folgen im Anschluss.

Die Bilder der beiden oberen Lüfter - die den miesen Airflow des Gehäuses zeigen sollen- , sowie das Bild des PC inneren sind als Anhang dabei.


Derzeit verbaute Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i7 870
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner rev.B
RAM: 8 GB 2x Samsung PC3-10700 (667 Mhz) + 1x G.Skill PC3-12800 (800 Mhz)
Grafikkarte: ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5 (Mitterweile HDMI und ein DVI Anschluss defekt)
Netzteil: NoName 450 Watt Netzteil
Gehäuse: Packard Bell Midi Gehäuse
Festplatten:  250 GB von Samsung u. 1 TB WB Caviar Blue
Lüfter: 1x Enermax Cluster 80mm vorne, 1x 120 mm Lüfter hinten, 2x  80mm oben
Sonstiges: Rote Innenbeleuchtung
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster P2450H

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße aus NRW, 

Pascal Schöne


----------



## Zoldjah (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH Team !

auch ich bewerbe mich, trotz noch recht gut situiertem Nullen und Einsen-Schubser.

Als Enthusiast, wechselt man auch gern mal Hardware aus welche durchaus noch Löcher in Bildschirme brennen kann, jedoch
auch schon 2-3 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Hiermit möchte ich diese Chance nutzen !

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


System aktuell:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
MB: Sabertooth X79
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair DDR3-1600
GPU: 2 x MSI R9 290X
HDD: Corsair 120GB Neutron GTX, Samsung EVO 750GB, WD 500GB, WD 1000GB
PSU: Corsair AX860i
Case: Corsair Graphite 600T
CPU Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H80i
Bild: HYUNDAI 27" und Asus 27"

Na dann drück ich allen mal die Daumen, und damit´s beim Threadcrawling und Gewinneraussuchen nicht so langweilig wird
habe ich euch noch ein paar Möpse mit angehängt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luke2474 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ist ne super Idee zum Rechner aufrüsten hiermit bewerbe ich mich zu Pimpf my pc 2015


----------



## Rene18M (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

aufmerksam wurde ich durch die Werbung auf Facebook von euch und BeQuiet! Hiermit möchte ich mich und mein PC bei euch bewerben. Ich stecke mit meinem irgendwie ein wenig so zwischen ganz alt und aktuell fest. Manches kann man noch spielen und vieles dann nur mit niedrigen Einstellungen - macht nicht sonderlich viel Spaß. Ich selbst würde mich gern auch noch ein bisschen vorstellen bevor ich meinen PC vorstelle. Mein Name ist Rene und ich bin 18 Jahre alt. Ich spiele schon eine ganze Weile und interessiere mich insgesamt auch sehr für Computer, Hardware und Games. Ich spiele eigentlich so ziemlich alles. Neue und aktuelle Titel die auch gerne einiges fordern aber auch eher sehr spezielle Spiele an denen ich fest hänge seit mehreren Jahren. Ein Spiel davon wäre zum Beispiel Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.

Das ist mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CPU-Kühler: Xilence AM3 PWM
RAM: 4x2GB (8GB) DDR2 PC2-6400 400MHz
MB: MSI 770-C45
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 270X 2GB
HDD: 2x500GB SATA2 
NT: Dragon Force DF-530GT (530W)
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator White (BigTower)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So würde ich mein System aufwerten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Überlegung:
Mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte sollte ich noch bis nächstes Jahr auskommen. Die kann ich dann mit eigenem Geld immer noch gegen eine neue ersetzen. Wirklich nötig denke ich habe ich es mit meiner CPU. Deswegen hier Mainboard und CPU. Ausgewählt habe ich den i5 weil dieser zum Zocken wirklich ausreichend sein sollte und in vielen Benchmarks gute Arbeit geleistet hat.

Neuer Prozessor heißt für mich neuer Kühler. Hier habe ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 gewählt, da dieser eine schöne Optik bietet und entsprechend leise ist. Auch das Übertakten sollte wenn notwendig kein Problem sein dank des Z170 Chipsatzes und der "K"-Version des 6600.

Beim RAM sollten 16GB ausreichend sein. Wenn schon eines Board dann muss ich zwingend auch den Arbeitsspeicher überarbeiten. Sonst stehe ich wohl ohne da 

Mein aktuelles Netzteil hat zwar jetzt gut 1 1/2 Jahre gute Arbeit geleistet sollte aber dennoch durch ein zuverlässigeres ausgetauscht werden. Als Monitor habe ich den 27"Zoll'er gewählt. Somit komme ich insgesamt auf perfekt 45 von 45 Punkten. Vor allem das wichtige was mein PC so "schwach" wirken lässt habe ich so erneuert. Das Gehäuse sollte alles aufnehmen können deswegen ein Netzteil statt ein Gehäuse. 

Das wäre das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk. (Der X4 war auch nur mal schnell gekauft weil nicht viel Geld da lag und dieser wenigstens noch auf mein Board passt. Davor musste ich mich mit einem X2 abgeben.)


Ich finde diese Aktion wirklich eine sehr tolle Idee. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## Rene97 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich Bewerben, und mich für soeine möglichkeit bedanken!

Aktuelles System

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
Board: IPIEL-LA3 (Eureka3)
RAM: 6 Gb noname
Graka.: NVIDIA GeForce GT220
Netztei: 300w noname
Gehäuse: Standart HP Desktop Gehäuse (wird  zu weihnachten gewechselt in Sharkoon MS140)

gewünschte Aufrüst Komponenten 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)

Hintergrund: 

Ich habe bishher nur auf der xbox 360 gespielt und wollte endlich mal auf pc wechseln . Leider kann ich die Komponenten selber nicht so kaufen ausser ich spare gefühlte 10 Jahre dafür...  

MfG René Schweitzer


----------



## motulkevin (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:

CPU:                	  	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,40GHz
Ram:                     	1,00GB
Grafikkarte:      		Nvidia GTX 280, 1024MB Ram
Mainboard:		ASUS P5QPL-AM
SSD:              		LITEONIT LAT-128M2S S-ATA
CD/DVD 1:        		HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B IDE
CD/DVD 2:        		HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS95
 Netzwerk:		Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Netzteil:                noname SL-700A
Gehäuse:              bigtower noname


----------



## Sebbi__ (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das nenne ich mal eine geile aktion \^^/ 
wird mal zeit das gewisse Bauteile erneuert werden *hust*hust*  mainboard+cpu zb 


Alsooo  meine Ausgewählte Hardware wäre: 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Und jetzt mal mein PC ^^

CPU
	AMD Phenom II X4 965	38 °C

RAM
	12,0GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 577MHz (8-8-8-20)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99X EVO R2.0 (Socket 942)	
Grafik
	4096 MB  ASUS ATI AMD Radeon R9 290X
Speicher	
	465GB Western Digital WDC WD5001AALS-00J7B1 (SATA)	
	465GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB (SSD)	
	931GB Western Digital WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0 (SATA)	
Netzteil
        be quiet! Straightpower 700W


Also mit Der Graka, meinem Netzteil und den Speichermedien ist alles super  
nur sollte unter anderem mal die alte CPU+Mainboard erneuert werden


Drücke alle die Daumen !


----------



## GobblesGaming (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
ich bin 18 Jahre alt, wohne in Baden-Württemberg und bewerbe mich hiermit für das "Pimp my PC"-Event.

Meine bisherigen Komponenten:
-AMD FX-6300 3,5 GHz
-4 gb RAM Cruicial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
-Zotac GTX 660Ti AMP!
-Thermalright Macho 120 REV.B
-EVGA 500W Bronze 80+
-ASUS M5A78L-M usb3
-WD 1000gb HDD Blue
-Irgendein lautes CD/DVD-Laufwerk
-Sharkoon VS4-S

Aufrüst-Wünsche:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne Upgraden, da meine Klapperkiste immer mehr dazu neigt kaputt zu gehen und ich mal was schnelleres brauche. Als Schüler auf einem Berufskolleg kann ich mir die nächsten 2-3 Jahre keinen neuen PC leisten und erhoffe mir, dass ich damit möglicherweise einen neuen, bzw. mit einem Paar an besseren Komponenten besetzten, PC bekomme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
GobblesGaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snooty80 (5. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2015  

Mein PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und macht beim Zocken nicht mehr ganz soviel Spaß, wenn ich aktuelle Titel spiele. Da ich abends gerne nochmal eine Runde zocke, um mich von dem stressigen Arbeitsalltag zu entspannen wäre eine Aufrüstung für mich wunderbar. Wir haben letztes Jahr ein Haus gebaut, dieses Jahr die Außenanlagen gemacht und zur Zeit sparen wir auf ein Carport und einen Zaun. Darum fällt bei unserer 4 köpfigen Familie leider kein Geld für die Aufrüstung meines Computers ab 

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr meinen PC aufpimpt und ihm einen Leistungszuwachs verschafft 

meine aktuelle hardware ist:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
CPU. Intel Q6600 @ 3.00 GHz
RAM: 4GByte DDR 2 von Mushkin
Grafik: Geforce 285 GTX mit 1GByte RAM
Netzteil: BeQuiet P5-470W
Festplatte: 1 SSD OCZ (Vertex4), 3 HDD´s

als Aufrüstkomponenten habe ich gewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

somit hätte ich wieder ein super Grundhardware, auf der ich dann doch besser aufbauen könnte.

VG

Jan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johannes233 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Derzeit verbaute Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH D14
RAM: 8 GB 2x 4GB Corsair Veagance
Grafikkarte: Sparkle Calibre GTX 580
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750W
Gehäuse: Keins
Festplatten: WD cavier Blue 500gb
Board : Z77 Pro 3 ASROCK
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster PX2370


----------



## brox (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,


hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein aktuelles System sieht folgendermaßen aus:


Mainboard/CPU: ASUS P8P67 B3 + Intel Core i5-2500K
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 3
RAM: 2 x 8 GiByte DDR3
SSD/HDD: Crucial MX200 240 GiByte + 120 GiByte OCZ-Vertex3 + 3 TB WDC
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 550 W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - gedämmt




Den Rechner habe ich 2012 so gebaut. Lediglich die Crucial SSD ist vor kurzem dazugekommen. 
An sich noch ein gutes System, allerdings will ich trotzdem aufrüsten. Zum einen kann ich mein Lieblingsspiel Battlefield 4 nur mit runtergeschraubten Einstellungen spielen. Außerdem benutze ich als Hobbyphotograph und -retuscheur sehr viel Lightroom und Photoshop. Und da läuft es inzwischen nicht mehr so ganz flüssig wie ich das halt gerne hätte.


Ich erkläre mal kurz warum ich mich für diese Aufrüstung entschieden habe. 
Da ich nicht nur zocke sondern auch viel Bildbearbeitung mache, brauche ich einen möglichst flotten Unterbau. Ich muss halt noch das Christkindl anbetteln mir eine passende Grafikkarte zu bringen 
Dementsprechend brauche ich natürlich einen passenden CPU-Kühler. Zumal mein Gehäuse schon ausreichend Lüfter hat. 
Mein DDR3 RAM passt nicht aufs Board, somit brauche ich das DDR4 RAM. SSD habe ich ja erst nachgerüstet. 32 GiByte RAM wären schon auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber ab 16 GiByte steigt die Leistung von Photoshop nur noch wenig an.
Mein altes Netzteil wäre wohl auch noch ausreichend, aber von dem Gehäuse möchte ich mich auf keinen Fall trennen. Also neues Netzteil.




Grüße an Euch und vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit
Der brox

Hier noch das Bild vom Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukswinter (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich habe das Video auf YouTube und dache mir sofort "Da muss ich mitmachen".
Ich habe schon lange vor mein PC zu Pimpen aber mir fehlt eine ganz bestimmte sache, 
und zwar das Geld. Deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich vom PCGH Team
Hilfe dabei bekommen würde.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: PENTATRON CORPORATION 2AB6
CPU: Intel Core i5 2300
RAM: Geil 8GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460
Festplatte: 1000GB HDD
Gehäuse: Selbstgebaut
Netzteil: POWER LC5450
Laufwerk: Ein billiger DVD brenner. (Weiß die genaue bezeichnung nicht)

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mfg. Lukas Winter


----------



## jojojo27 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte:  Galax GTX750 Ti OC 2048MB Grafikkarte PCI-E
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13 CO
HDD: 1 TB WD Green
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K - 3,5GHz
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W schwarz
Monitor: Benq G925HDA 18,5 Zoll
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4
Netzteil: Be Quiet! 400W System Power 7 80+ Bronze
RAM: 16GB PC 1600 CL10DG.Skill KIT (2x8GB)Aegis DDR3


Mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte lassen sich Spiele in geringer Qualität spielen, daher habe ich die GTX 970 ausgewählt mit ihr solle eine deutlich bessere Qualität möglich sein.
Am lautesten an meinem PC ist der CPU Lüfter,daher habe ich den PureRock ausgewählt.Da ich bisher keine SSD habe und die 1 TB SSD perfekt zu meinem Linux(zum Arbeiten) / Windows(zum Spielen) Multiboot System.
Da mein 400 Watt Netzteil mit der neuen Grafikkarte eventuell etwas knapp wird habe ich das 600W Netzteil ausgewählt.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Terrorheizer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

um die Chance auf ein super Aufrüstpacket zu haben bewerbe ich mich hiermit
für das Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2015".

Mein aktuelles System:

-CPU Intel Core i7-4770k
-Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7
-2x4gb G-Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-2133
-ASUS GTX 970 Strix
-be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 W
-Gehäuse be quiet! Silent Base 800 silber + Sichtfenster
-SSD OCZ Vector 128gb
-HDD WD Blue 1000gb
-Samsung S27C350 Monitor
-Eigenbau Wasserkühlung für CPU mit 1x240mm und 1x120mm Radiator

Hier das Foto meines Systems:
http://saved.im/mty3ntgyzgi3/img_3442.jpg

Mein Wundschpaket sieht so aus:

-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
-Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Über das Hammer Aufrüstpaket würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß Frank W.


----------



## verdchen (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach einem Sommer in dem ich viel Zeit in mein Motorrad gesteck habe (EZ 31.03.1987) habe ich jetzt wieder Zeit an meinem PC zu Basteln. 
Vorallem die CPU nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuesten Stand.


Der PC wird für Gaming und Musikbearbeitung genutzt.

Bisheriges Sytem:
Gehäuse: Eigenbau aus Holz (ist noch nicht fertig)
Mainboard: GA-990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1090T
CPUKühlung: Alpenföhn Brocken2 
Ram: 2x 16 GB DDR3
Gafik: 2x Sappire Toxic R9 270X
SSD: Crucial MX100
HDD: 500 GB (WinXP), 2 TB Datengrab
Netzteil: Cougar 750 W

Anbei zwei Bilder vom derzeitigem Zustand...

Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

Viele Grüße an das PCGH-Team.

Mathias


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kann sich da jeder bewerben und es wird nach dem Zufallsprinzip gewählt, oder welche Kriterien gelten da?


Für die Auswahl ist erst einmal relevant, ob die Bewerbung die Anforderungen erfüllt, also ob eben die aktuell verbaute Hardware und die gewünschte Hardware aufgelistet sind und ein Bild vom PC-Innenraum vorhanden ist.

Die aktuell verbaute Hardware selbst spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Solange die gewählten Upgrades kompatibel zum restlichen System und nicht völlig sinnbefreit sind (Beispiel: PC mit Singlecore-CPU mit GTX 980 Ti aufrüsten), ist es eigentlich egal, welche Hardware in eurem PC steckt.

Wir möchten allerdings bei den vier PCs nicht vier Mal die identischen Upgrades durchführen. Das heißt, wir achten bei der Auswahl schon darauf, dass nicht vier Mal das gleiche Netzteil oder stets die gleiche Art von Komponenten verbaut wird.



jules.m schrieb:


> Warum wohnsitz in deutschland? Was ist mit euren treuen lesern aus den nachbarländern?


Das ist leider ein Resultat unterschiedlicher nationaler gesetzlicher Vorgaben, Dingen wie der Glücksspielabgabe in Österreich oder dem Schweizer Zoll.


----------



## eGx.Shade (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PC-Games Hardware Redaktion, 

schweren Herzens stelle ich meinen über alles geliebten, optisch sehr ansprechenden, fast neuwertigen und unglaublich leistungsstarken Rechenautomat völlig selbstlos einem Upgrade zur Verfügung. Ich wollte ihn ja eigentlich niemals mehr restaurieren, sondern mich irgendwann gemeinsam mit ihm beerdigen lassen, so dass wir zusammen bis in alle Ewigkeit vereint sind ...

Völliger Blödsinn!
Das Ding sieht weder gut aus, noch ist er schnell. Bisher hat mich die olle Kiste nur Nerven, Geld und Zeit gekostet und muss jetzt neu - und das möglichst bequem, möglichst schnell und vor allem möglichst günstig!

Aber genug gejammert, hier folgt jetzt eine kurze Beschreibung: 

Der AMD Phenom II X6 1090T ist ja bekannter maßen das Meisterstück sächsischer CPU-Produktion, ein solider, absolut zuverlässiger und unheimlich schneller 6-Kern Prozessor der noch immer auf dem neusten Stand der Technik ist….
(wer das jetzt wirklich glaubt, sollte sich vielleicht mal untersuchen lassen)
Aufgesattelt wurde dieses verkalkte Aggregat auf einem GIGABYTE MA790X-UD3P. Zur Kühlung dieses lahmenden Triebwerks dient ein intensiv keuchender Skythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler welcher mittlerweile von einem Noctua NF-P12 PWM Lüfter kaltgestellt wird. Zum Aus– und Zwischenlagern von berechneten Bits und Bytes stehen 4 sich fast in Altersteilzeit befindliche GEIL DDR2-1066 CL5 BlackDragon Arbeitsspeicher Riegel zur Verfügung. Als Pixelbeschleuniger dient dem Apparat eine penetrant tosende und sich dem nah Tod befindliche Saphire Radeon HD6950 mit 2GB GDDR5 RAM. Zur Datenablage dient ein Massenspeicher in Form einer Seagate 1TB Desktop SSHD mit Installiertem Windows 10 Pro. Befeuert wird dieses Wunderwerk mittelalterlicher Technik von einem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 750W Netzteil (viel zu gut für den Rest). 
Um etwaigen Übertrag von Flugrost auf angrenzende technische Gerätschaften zu verhindern, wurde dieser senile Feuerstuhl in einem Chieftec Giga GX-01B eingelagert. Nur dem nachträglichen mumifizieren dieser Blechbüchse mit Dämmplatten sowie dem Tausch der alten Lüfter gegen neue Be Quiet! Shadow Wing SW1 MS ist es zu verdanken, dass ich noch nicht von den Nachbarn wegen Lärmbelästigung angezeigt wurde. Als Glotzkasten dient ein Hanns.G HC194 mit unglaublichen, wahnsinnigen und einmaligen 1280x1024 Bildpunkten in einem Top-modernen 4:3 Bildformat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersicht derzeitiges, altes System:
CPU: 	AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Mainboard: 	GIGABYTE MA790X-UD3P
CPU-Kühler:	Scythe Mugen 2 - mittlerweile mit Noctua NF-P12 PWM Gehäuse Lüfter: 	1x 120mm. 2x 80mm Be Quiet! Shadow Wing SW1 MS 
Arbeitsspeicher:	4x GEIL DDR2-1066 CL5 BlackDragon (8GB gesamt)
Grafikkarte:	Saphire Radeon HD6950 2GB GDDR5
Massenspeicher:	Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB
Netzteil:	Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 750W
Gehäuse:	Chieftec Giga GX-01B
Bilddschirm:	Hanns.G HC194 mit 1280x1024 Pixel (4:3)

Wenn Sie jetzt der Meinung sind, dass Sie dieses antiquarische Prunkstück hochbetagter Technik unbedingt begutachten müssen (vorzugsweise nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit, dann ist die Gefahr einer Hornhautablösung nicht so groß),  dann ergreifen sie jetzt diese einmalige Gelegenheit!

Nun zum Upgrade:
Da derzeit ein erneuern der Kern-Rechenkomponente mittels Broadwell Generation zu einem sehr erschwinglichen Preis möglich ist und der AMD Prozessor dank 6 Kernen noch mit vielen Spielen gut skaliert, tendiere ich zu einem leistungsstarken, fast zeitlosen und nahezu unhörbaren Pixelbeschleuniger der DX12 Generation. Nicht fehlen darf ebenso eine ordentliche SSD, die dem angestaubten System ein gewisses Gefühl von Handlungsfähigkeit zurückgibt. Des Weiteren sollte die alte verhurte Blechbüchse durch ein neues, leises, schickes und anschauliches Äußeres ersetzt werden. Zum Abschluss wird dann noch ein neues Bildwiedergabegerät benötigt, um hier aber den Anwender mit dem Generationswechsel nicht gleich zu „überfordern“ und den neuen  Pixelbeschleuniger möglichst lange nutzen zu können, ist ein 24“ Full-HD Bildschirm für mich die ideale Lösung.

Ausgewählte Komponenten aus „PCGH: pimp my PC 2015“:
Grafikkarte: 	MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 	be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 	480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 	be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: 	Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und das Aufnehmen meines altehrwürdigen Rechenautomaten in die engere Auswahl .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

eGx.Shade alias Onno Koop


----------



## Xakac89 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir mein PC in Januar 2015 zusammen gebaut da ich Gamer PC brauchte für GTA5 Leider hatte ich nicht viel Geld für Alle Komponenten die ich gerne hätte.

Das Aktuelle System besteht aus : 


MSI Z97 GAMING 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
3072MB XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/2xminiDP (Full Retail)
Festplatte HDD Samsung hd103si
630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


Mein ausgesuchten aufrüst Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## snng00 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Ich finde diese Aktion von euch echt Geil.
Ich  kann mir keine teuren  PC-Teile leisten.

Mein PC:
-Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W mit Window Kit
-Mainboard: Intel H61
-Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 670 OC
-CPU: Intel Core i5-2320
-Netzteil: Rhombutech Netzteil MP-800P
-Festplatte1: Seagate Barracuda SD2000DM001 
-Festplatte2: Seagate 9160827 AS
-Laufwerk: HP SW810
-Arbeitsspeicher1: 4GB MT16JTF51264AZ-1G4M1
-Arbeitsspeicher2: 4GB MT16JTF51264AZ-1G4D1

Zu meinen Teilen:
-Das Gehäuse habe ich vor circa 3 Monaten bei Amazon 
 erstanden. Es war das günstigte einigermaßen gutaussehende
 bei Amazon. 
-Das Mainboard habe ich in meinem "Grund-PC" bei
 Mediamarkt vor ca. 4 Jahren gekauft (HP Pavilion P6-2157EG).
-Die Grafikkarte habe ich gebraucht auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen
 gekauft. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit ihr.
-Die CPU habe ich in meinem "Grund-PC" gekauft.
-Das Netzteil war das günstigste auf Amazon (mit 800w).
-Die Festplatte habe ich mir gekauft weil meine alte einen
 Fehler hatte und ich den PC nicht mehr starten konnte.
-Die Festplatte habe ich aus meinem alten Laptop ausgebaut und nutze
 sie als Backup weil ich angst habe das die Festplatte wieder einen 
 Fehler bekommt. 
-Das Laufwerk habe ich in meinem "Grund-PC" gekauft.
-Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich von einem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen
 da ich vorher nur 6GB hatte.

So jetzt dazu was ich gerne haben würde wenn ich gewinne:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich echt über die Teile freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sören Nähring


----------



## sui12 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten die verbaut sind:

Prozessor: Intel Core2 6600 @ 2,4GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Noname
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn (keine Ahnung wie der Kühler heisst)
Festplatten: WesterDigital 145GB, WesterDigital 146GB
Gehäuse: Noname
Netzteil: Trust 600W PSU
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW
DVD-Laufwerk: Sony




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenniPCGH (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Redaktion        

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel [ Pimp my PC 2015 ] 

mein Wunsch währen die Komponenten :  Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)                                                                                                                               05.11.2015                                                                                      


zurzeit kann ich nicht mehr an meinen eigenen Pc erstens sind die vorhandenen Komponenten echt alt und mir ist schon unbewusst was ich alles an Komponenten in meinem PC besitze das diese schon ziemlich alt sind. Doch das grösste Problem bei mir beliegt dabei das mein Pc Wahrscheinlich   ein Stromstoß bekommen hat und das Mainboard defekt ist deshalb habe ich mich auch lieber für ein neues Mainboard statt Grafikkarte entschieden.   Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich einer der 4 Glücklichen sein darf dessen Pc neu aufgerüstet wird.       

mit freundlichen grüßen Benjamin Stusinski .


----------



## fisch30302 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, 
ich würde mich riesig über ein upgrade meines pcs freuen,da meiner schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Miene aktuell verbauten Teile sind:
CPU:Amd Athlon II X2 280
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
GPU: Amd Radeon 6670
500 GB HDD
Noname 420 Watt Netzteil
RAM:12 GB, davon 8 2x4 GB Kingston Dual channel und 4 Gb Noname Single Channel


Meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern


----------



## Dark_Saturn66 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

da ich auf Youtube von euren Gewinnspiel erfahren habe, möchte ich mich nun dafür bewerben. 
Zur Zeit bin ich Schüler und würde mich über eine Aufrüstung meines Systems sehr freuen, da ich gern auf die Neue Skylake Generation umsteigen würde.
Da ich Physikalisch und Technisch sehr interessiert bin benötige ich noch etwas extra power, um meine Versuche in meinem Programm schneller rechnen zu lassen,
da mein mittlerweile 2 Jahre alter i5 4670 nicht ausreichend Rechenleistung bietet.

Meine Aktuelle hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming von GIGABYTE
Mainboard: ASROCK H87 Pro4
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 128 GB
SSHD: Seagate ST1000DX001 (1TB/SATA 3)
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
RAM: Kingston HyperX PC3 12800 (1600 Mhz/ 8GB)
Netzteil: Corsair CX600
Blu-Ray Laufwerk: Asus BC-12D2HT
Gehäuse-Lüfter: Noctua NF-S12A UND CorsairAF 140
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya Midi ATX PC Case


Mein Wünsch wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ModderStudent (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

um die Chance auf ein super Aufrüstpacket zu haben bewerbe ich mich hiermit
für das Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2015".

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über ein Tuning meines PCs und Monitors, damit ich wieder Spaß an PC-Spielen habe.

Ein "Nörd high 5" an euch!

Eugen.



Gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU:    AMD FX 6300
CPUkühler: LC-Power LC-CC-120
MB:      Asrock Extreme 3 r.2.0
RAM:   8 GB HyperX Savage 1600
GPU:   ATI Radeon HD 5850 (läuft heiß)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 530W
SSD:    Samsung Evo 850 120GB
HDD: /
Gehäuse: Aerocool 500 - MidiTower
Monitor: Phillips 17"


----------



## Nicolo-Bonello (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Männer und Frauen vom PCGH-Team,

ich finde es toll von euch das ihr 4 PC eurer Leser aufrüsten wollt, 
auch wenn ich jetzt nicht der Gewinner sein sollte, möchte ich mich trotzdem dafür bedanken das ihr so tolle Actionen startet.
Das ich diese Teilnahme nötig habe spricht für sich. 


Mein Aufrüst-Wunschpaket wäre folgendes:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: 
-MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Power OC Edition 

CPU: 
-Intel i7-3770 Core Prozessor der dritten Generation (3,4GHz, 8MB Cache, Sockel 1155, 77Watt)

CPU-Kühler:
-Standard CPU-kühler 

HDD: 
-Seagate ST1000DM003 interne-Festplatte

SSD: 
-Keine vorhanden

Mainboard:
-MSI B75MA-P45

Netzteil:
-hec-550te-2wx

Arbeitsspeicher:
-8GB PC3 -1600 Elixir

Gehäuse: 
-COUGAR Solution

Da das Bild nach einer Stunde gelöscht wird hab ich es nochmal auf Facebook hochgeladen, so könnt ihr das Bild von meinem (Gamer-PC) unter diesem link in betracht nehmen.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30091757.69505.100000985562527&type=3&theater


Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Nicolo Bonello


----------



## Leander1411 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo liebe Redaktion von PCGH,
ich finde es es cool wenn sie mich als einen der 4 Gewinner auswählen.
Ich bin 14Jahre und hatte vor einem Jahr Jugendweihe zu der ich leider nicht viel Geld bekommen habe, also hab ich mir ein paar Teile gekauft und sie in ein altes Gehäuse gebaut, das ich etwas lackiert hab. Der PC ist ziemlich gebastelt, weil der Prozessorkühler viel Platz weggenommen hat und ich deswegen ein neuen Lüfterlatz bauen musste. Ich bräuchte also noch eine Grafikkarte, Gehäuse und Monitor, weswegen ich mich auch bewerbe, denn ich hab zur Zeit nur eine 270x die kaum für DayZ reicht und da BattleFront III raus kommt wäre ziemlich praktisch. Mein ist auch leider nur 16:10, weswegen YouTube ein großes Problem ist, vor allem weil ich eine Schnittkarte hab die sonst nich benutzen könnte.

Meine jetzige Hardware ist:
-Prozessor: Intel I5 4690k
-Mainboard: Asus Maximus vii Gene 
-Grafikkarte: Saphire r9 270x
-Windows 10
-12gb RAM 1600mhz
-Prozessor WaKü Corsair H80i
-VideoSchnittkarte Hauppauge Colossus 2

Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6gb (28Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 x 120mm oder 140mm) (1 Punkt)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: liyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesammt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ps.: könnte leider nicht die Daten nicht kopieren  , aber trotzdem super Gewinnspiel

MFG Leander


----------



## Landei_00 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich an der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" teilnehmen.

Warum ich gewinnen möchte?
Ganz einfach. Mein PC ist mittlerweile seit 2012 im Einsatz.
2012 war meine aktuelle Hardware zwar noch relativ gut, aber wenn ich die Spiele von heute sehen, was die für Kraftwerke zum laufen verlangen, wird mir gleich ganz anders. :|
Ich habe zwar 2013 mir eine Zotac GXT660 zugelegt, und noch eine SSD aber das wars dann auch schon an neuen Komponenten.
Allerdings ist mein Windows 10 noch auf der alten HDD mit SATA2 was extreeeeem langsam ist. Habe zwar versucht Windows auf die SSD zu packen, wäre aber beinahe komplett schief gegangen :/
Leider fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld, für neue Komponenten 
Das einzige was mich mir vor kurzer Zeit noch geleistet hatte war ein neues Gehäuse für 40€ ^^
Aber was sehr nervt, ist das fehlende Kabelmanagement da es kein modulares Netzteil ist (siehe Bild).
Besonders meine CPU geht mir sehr auf den Wecker. Sie zieht zwar ein Haufen Strom (115 Watt TDP), aber ist kaum schneller als eine Intel Laptop CPU von 2008.
Deswegen hoffe ich einfach hier zu gewinnen 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainborad: ASRock A75M-HVS
CPU: AMD A8-3850
GPU: Zotac GTX-660
CPU Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 7 Rev. 2
RAM: 2*4GB Team-Elite DDR3 RAM (1333MHz)
Netzteil: irgendein 550 Watt (Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein)
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
HDD: 2TB Samsung HD204UI und eine 2TB WD Green
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-W
Monitor: Benq G2220HD und ein Benq FP91G+

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

(ein paar Fotos sind im Anhang dabei )

Viele Grüße an das ganze PCGH Team und an alle anderen Teilnehmern 
Florian K.


----------



## marcless89 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion  "Pimp my PC 2015". 

Meinen damals gekauften Fertig-PC von Lenovo, habe ich wenn der Geldbeutel es zugelassen hat ein wenig  ge´updatet in Sachen Grafikkarte, Ram, SSD und Netzteil.
Ansonsten ist der Rest "Lenovo Hausmarke". Dennoch hoffe ich ein wenig Losglück zu haben hier bei Euch.

Doch nun zu meiner Gewinnspiel Auswahl.
*
___________________________________________________________________________________________

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
___________________________________________________________________________________________*

_*mein System:*_
Mainboard:  _Lenovo Hausmarke (H420 Typ Nr.)_
CPU:               _Intel Core i5-2320_
Ram:               _2x4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 MHz_
HD:   _Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250GB_
Grafik:           _Sapphire Radeon HD 6870_
Netzt.:           _Cougar A450_
Case:              _Lenovo Hausmarke_
Monitor: _Samsung SyncMaster TA350_


im Anhang noch ein Bild von meinem Levovo Standard Midi Tower.


ansonsten habe ich was Euer Magazin angeht und alles was Ihr online stellt, nichts zu bemängeln! Für mich seid Ihr die beste Infoquelle in Sachen IT.

Gruß


----------



## TobiasRieperGER (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

Ich habe Dein Video bei Youtube gesehen und bewerbe mich hiermit für die Aktion "Pimp My PC 2015"

Mein aktuelles System ist nun 1,5 Jahre alt und braucht ansich nur eine kleine Auffrischung.
Derzeitige Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo ST Gunmetal
Board: Asus H97 ProGamer
CPU: Intel i5 4690
Kühler: Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyper X
Grafik: Gigabyte GTX 660 OC
Netzteil: Enermax NAXM 550 Watt
HDD1:  WD 1TB Blue
HDD2:  WD  2TB Green
HDD3:  WD 2 TB Green
DVD: Asus Brenner
Bildschirm: LG 22EN43 LED

Ich würde den PC gerne mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Da die Basis meines PCs schon sehr gut ist, möchte ich nur die Komponenten erneuern, die ich wirklich brauche.
Das wären ansich nur die Grafikkarte. Da die Be Quiet Netzteile aber besser sind als die von Enermax,  sollten die 50 Watt mehr reichen.
Zur neuen Grafikkarte sollte natürlich ein neuer Monitor dazu. Der GE2488HS würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen, doch das bisschen mehr Ausstattung vom B2483HSU macht ihn natürlich erheblich besser.

Ich habe jetzt leider kein Foto von meinem PC, aber ich habe ein Video. Das findet Ihr hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpjkYlDIzeU

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und viel Spaß noch Euch allen!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Dark_Saturn66 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
> 
> da ich auf Youtube von euren Gewinnspiel erfahren habe, möchte ich mich nun dafür bewerben.
> Zur Zeit bin ich Schüler und würde mich über eine Aufrüstung meines Systems sehr freuen, da ich gern auf die Neue Skylake Generation umsteigen würde.
> ...



Das ist doch ein Witz oder "weil die Rechenleistung nicht mehr ausreicht"


----------



## Kieselsammler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware-Team,
Ich interessiere mich sehr für eures Angebot, besonders für die GTX 980 ti. Diese würde mir vor allem die Renderzeiten von 3D-Animationsprogrammen wie Blender verkürzen. Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 30 Stunden Renderzeit.
Deshalb habe ich auch zuletzt schon selbst darüber nachgedacht diese Grafikkarte zu kaufen, aber der Preis hat mich schon leicht erschreckt. Darum kommt mir dieses
Angebot, auf welches ich  über euren Youtube-Kanal aufmerksam geworden bin, gerade Recht. Ich würde  mich trotzdem auf die anderen PC-Komponenten und  auf den Bildschirm freuen.  

Ich würde mich freien,wenn Sie folgende Komponenten umtauschen könnten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

In meinem PC sind zur Zeit verbaut:
Grafikkarte: GTX 960 GV-N960IXOC-2GD;2 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB 1600MHz DDR3
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790 Quad-Core der 4. Generation (Haswell)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2H
SSD: 120 GB SATA-3 SSD
Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA-2  
Gehäuse: Gamingtower Cougar 67M3 Schwarz 425mm x 198mm x 484mm
Netzteil: 300W ATX HEC-300TC-2WB

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr den PC ein wenig aufbereiten könntet, dann wäre der neue Assassin's Creed Teil auch kein Problem mehr.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

LG Kieselsammler :^)


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder "weil die Rechenleistung nicht mehr ausreicht"



ni witz ist es auch, dass hier um die 300 leute dabei sind, die heute nur für die aktion nen account gemacht haben...
das sind dann solche Forenleichen, die nie mehr was schreiben...
Ich hoffe mal, dass hier eher die genommen werden, die schon etwas länger dabei sind...

der größte witz bei dem trottel ist, dass er für das z170 board ddr3 ram verwenden


----------



## addicTix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder "weil die Rechenleistung nicht mehr ausreicht"



Du sagst doch auch, dass bei dir alles ruckelt mit nem i7 3770k @ 4.6GHz und ner GTX 670 
Stimmt doch genau so wenig. Man muss bloß nicht jede Einstellung auf Anschlag stellen. Einfach von Ultra eine Stufe runter und man hat auch seine 60 FPS


----------



## type_o (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@ PCGH-Redaktion: Is euch schon mal aufgefallen, wie viele Bilder in diesem Thread sind, welche HIER rein sollten!?


----------



## Niklas Duncan (5. November 2015)

*Offizielle Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015*

Hallo,

danke, dass ihr diesen Wettbewerb hier veranstaltet, denn das kommt mir gerade recht. Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
*_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ *

*Hauptkomponenten*
CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 945*
CPU-Kühler: *Zalman CNPS9700 LED*
Mainboard: *ASUS M4A785D-M PRO*
RAM: *2x 2GB Kingston DDR2-800 (KVR800D2N6/2G) + 2x 2GB Kingston DDR2-800 *(mehr weiß ich nicht, da darauf ein akasa Kühlset verbaut ist)
GPU: *MSI N560GTX-Ti 448 Twin Frozr III PE/OC*
SSD: *OCZ Agility 3 60 GB*
HDD: *2x 200 GB WesternDigital Cavier SE (WD2000JD-55HBB0)*
PSU: *Real Power ECO Silent 600*
Case: *Cubitek Tattoo Fire*
ODD:_ *LG DVD-Brenner*_ (mehr weiß ich leider nicht)

*Sonstiges
*Weitere Lüfter: *1x Arctic F12*
Lüftersteuerung: _*Scythe Kaze Q schwarz*

_*Impressionen
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ *

*Wunschliste*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)
*_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ **_ _ _ *

*Erläuterung*
Ich habe nun schon seit längerem nichts mehr neues für meinen PC angeschafft. Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich natürlich so langsam mal umbaue und freue mich, dass es hiermit auch eine Möglichkeit gibt meinen PC aufzurüsten. Ich setze Wert auf einen leisen, aber ordentlichen PC und benötige deshalb ein neues Gehäuse und einen neuen Kühler. Beides ist nicht nur etwas zu laut (das Gehäuse mit seinen eingebauten Lüftern und einfach den dünnen Stahlwänden), sondern auch zu klein. Der Zalman Kühler hat jetzt schon ganz schön was runter, aber ist dafür aus purem Kupfer. Die Kühlleistung dieses Kühlers ist somit gut, aber um einfach die Temperatur anständig halten zu können werde ich in Zukunft einen leiseren und besseren benötigen, da bietet sich der Dark Rock Pro 3 absolut an! Das Gehäuse soll mehr Platz bieten, denn man sieht deutlich mein versuchtes Kabelmanagement auf den *Impressionen. *Hinzukommend muss es dämmen können, da ich ja nun Mal auf einen leisen Betrieb setze. Das Silent Base 600 ist das perfekte Gehäuse für mein Vorhaben, da es nicht sonderlich groß und zudem gedämmt ist. Ich könnte natürlich genau so gut das Silent Base 800 nehmen, denn ich habe ja noch Punkte frei, allerdings habe ich ein Netzteil mit nicht sonderlich langen Kabeln und wäre damit auch relativ ungeeignet für das 800er. Eine weitere wichtige Rolle spielt natürlich auch die Grafikkarte, denn die aktuelle ist zwar immer noch recht gut, aber für die Zukunft nicht mehr ausreichend und wird zudem sehr laut. Die GTX 970 von MSI scheint sich da als würdevollen Nachfolger anzubieten. Wenn man sich meinen Speicherplatz anschaut, dann bemerkt man, dass da tatsächlich zwei alte - von 2005 - WesternDigital Cavier arbeiten. Diese haben lediglich 200 GB und haben zwar schon einen SATA-Anschluss, aber sind nicht sonderlich schnell. Hinzukommend habe ich noch eine OCZ Agility 3 mit 60 GB, welche ich mir mal angeschafft habe, allerdings nicht sehr zufrieden damit bin. Vor allem aufgrund dessen, dass sie nur 60 GB fassen kann und somit gerade mal das Windows mit einigen Programmen drauf laufen kann. Da möchte ich in Zukunft umrüsten und da biete sich dann eine große 480 bzw. 520 GB SSD an, worauf ich dann mehr speichern/installieren kann. Die Festplatten werden dann einfach nach und nach absterben und dann soll es auch im größeren Massenspeicher-Bereich ein upgrade geben. Die Plattform (CPU, RAM, MB), werde ich dann ebenfalls später aufrüsten, aber die aktuellen Komponenten sollten noch ein Jahr ausreichen und mit Hilfe der GTX 970 einen Leistungsgewinn herausholen. Da ich mit den neuen Komponenten später auch richtig gute Grafikeinstellungen in den neuesten Spielen verwenden kann, sollte sich hier ein Monitor mit 2560x1440 eher anbieten als einer mit lediglich 1920x1080. Schlussfolgernd bin ich mir bewusst, dass dieses Netzteil ein absoluter Chinaböller ist, aber leider musste ich mich zwischen PSU und Case entscheiden. Deshalb werde ich wohl ein BeQuiet! Netzteil auf meine "Muss noch gewechselt werden-Liste" schreiben.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich mich demnächst auf ein Upgrade freuen kann, aber wünsche definitiv allen Bewerbern hier viel Glück.

Gruß



_Disclaimer
Für Schreibfehler oder eventuelle Fehler bei der Angabe der Komponenten übernehme ich keine Haftung. Fehler, welche vom Leser entdeckt werden, dürfen gerne behalten werden._


----------



## Florian_476 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eine Exkursion durch Raum und Zeit:

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2001, es war ein wunderschöner Sommertag, ich damals noch jung, war mit meinem Eltern auf dem Weg zum nächsten Discounter, um mir endlich meinem lang gehegten Traum, einen neuen, eigenen Computer zu kaufen.  Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an den Neupreis erinnern jedoch weiß ich noch welche Überzeugungskunst ich an den Tag legen musste um mir dies zu ermöglichen. Damals der 'neuste' stand der Technik. Ein Intel Pentium 4 CPU mit einem Kern und einem unglaublichen Takt von 2.66GHz. Ohne Frage nicht zu überbieten. Als Arbeitsspeicher standen ganze 256MB zur Verfügung. Außerdem gibt es dort noch die 120GB HDD-Festplatte (das HDD wollte ich einmal anmerken, da das mittlerweile fast unglaublich ist), welche sich im Betrieb durch ihr stetiges Rattern bemerkbar machte. Als Grafikkarte war noch eine NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 mit AGP8X im Gehäuse verstaut. Man konnte alles spielen, natürlich in ´wunderbar pixelliger Qualität, doch trotzdem der neuste Stand der Technik. Dies alles läuft zusammen auf einem MSI MS-6701 Mainboard mit einem SiS 648 Chipsatz. 
Nun damit endet unsere kleine Exkursion in die Vergangenheit auch schon wieder fast. Wir sind nun wieder im Jahre 2015 und blicken noch einmal zurück auf den damals geliebten 'Hightech' Computer. Für die Meisten müsste ich schon gar nicht mehr viel sagen wieso ich mir gerne ein Upgrade wünschen würde, doch ich führe meine Gedanken mal noch zu einem Ende.
Nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik sind die Komponenten uralt schon fast gehören sie in ein Museum. Selbst Smartphones übertreffen die Leistung meines Systems. An spielen ist nicht mehr zu denken, denn selbst im Internet surfen funktioniert nicht mehr ruckelfrei und ohne längere Ladezeiten.  
Für manche vielleicht nicht nachvollziehbar, wieso ich meinem System nicht schon längst ein Upgrade verpasst habe. Darauf gibt es natürlich nur eine passende Antwort. Die finanziellen Mittel.
Leider gibt es ja dieses Jahr ein Limit an teilen. Ich möchte mich keinesfalls beschweren, selbst ein Aufkleber würde den PC optisch (wenn auch nicht technisch) aufwerten. Mit der Mixtur aus den so erträumten neuen Komponenten und den bereits in Rente gegangenen, wird der Computer vermutlich gar nicht mehr laufen. Doch dies wäre dann für mich der Anreiz meinem letzten Groschen in ein neues Netzteil, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher zu stecken. Um das Paket noch mit einer neuen CPU zu vervollständigen werden ich dann vermutlich noch etwas sparen müssen jedoch wäre ich meinem Traum somit einen riesigen Schritt näher zu kommen. Man könnte sich vielleicht fragen, jetzt da die gewünschten Teile schon in Sicht sind, wieso ich dann nicht anstatt der gigantischen Grafikkarte ein Mainboard+ Prozessor gewählt habe. Aber auch dies lässt sich einfach beantworten. Eine solche Grafikkarte ist/wäre mein Traum und da ich diese niemals selbst erwerben könnte, will ich mein hart erspartes lieber in ein günstigeres Mainboard, Prozessor, Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher investieren. Der CPU Kühler und die SSD wären natürlich auch eine Wert und Leistungssteigerung vom aller feinsten. Auch der Monitor ist natürlich eine wunderbare Zugabe und wäre eine optimale Ergänzung zur restlichen Hardware.  Zu guter letzt noch das Gehäuse, es müsste ein neues werden, da sonst schlicht und einfach nicht alle Teile Platz finden würden. In den Kommentaren habe ich mich natürlich vor dem Erstellen meines Textes etwas durchgelesen und bei manch einem Post wünschte ich mir ich würde das 'alte' System bekommen, welches unbedingt eine Aufbesserung nötig hat. Ich gönne jedem den Gewinn doch hoffe natürlich, dass ich unter den Auserwählten lande.
In diesem Sinne noch einmal meinen Dank an PCGamesHardware und die Unterstützenden Sponsoren.
Ich hoffe, auch wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte, dass euch dieser kleine Post/diese kleine Geschichte ein wenig unterhalten hat und wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß.           

Mit freundlichen optimistischen Grüßen
Florian_476

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascalooo (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Pc:
Systeminformation:
Produktnamme: HP Compaq dc7800p Convertible Minitower
SKU-Nummer: GC758AV
Prozessor: _Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400   2.13GHz
Prozessorgeschwindigkeit: 2133/1066 MHz
Prozessor Stepping: 000006F6 000000CB
Cache-Größe (L1/L2): 64KBx2 / 2048KBx1
Speichergröße: 3072 MB DDR2/800 MHz/Ein Kanal
Kanal A: XMM1 1024 MB / XMM2 1024 MB
Kanal B: XMM3 1024 MB / XMM4 0 MB
Integrierte MAC: 000FFED9F2CA
System BIOS: 786F1 v01.24
Gehäuse-Seriennummer: CZC82969PJ
Systemerkennungsnummer:
ME Firmware-Version: 3.0.1.1104
ME Managementmodus: AMT

System: 
Klassfikation: 3,4
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz 2.13 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 3,00 GB
Systemtyp: 32 Bit-Betriebssystem

Einstellungen für Computernamen, Domäne und Arbeitsgruppe:
Computername: HP-DC7800-Vista
Vollständiger Computername: HP-DC7800-Vista
Computerbeschreibung:
Arbeitsgruppe: WORKGROUP

Bild:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABPI/aqD57-TLQWc/w240-h320-no/05.11.15+-+3


PS: Der PC stürzt einfach ohne Grund immer mit Bluescreen ab.


----------



## Slezer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn ich keinen PC habe, muss ich dann ein Bild von dem "PC" Posten? Habe nur ein alten Lenovo x220i laptop
, oder soll ich davon ein Bild Posten?
Gruß


----------



## Kreyno (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag ! 

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015 !

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus :

Mainboard : asrock fatal1ty z77 professional
CPU : Intel Core i5 3570K
CPU Lüfter : ARCTIC Freezer XTREME
Grafikkarte : ASUS ENGTX580 DirectCu II
Festplatte : Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB
RAM : Kingston HyperX Predator 8 GB
Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E5 400W

Meine ausgewählten Produkte für das Aufpimpen sind :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zwar ist noch ein Punkt übrig, aber ich fände es super so  !
Der Airflow ist meinem System ist relativ ok, doch durch das alte Netzteil, welches meinem PC zum Abstürzen bringt, wenn es grafisch mal etwas anspruchsvoller wird, herrscht ein großer Kabelsalat. 
Aber am Tollsten wäre es, ein System zu besitzen das mal die ganzen Mods bei Skyrim gepackt bekommt, und nicht bei grafisch Anspruchsvolleren Szenen einfach aus geht! 
Würde mich sehr über einen offziellen "PIMP" freuen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Michael aka Kreyno


----------



## Shaav (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mich würde mal interessieren, was PCGH machen würde wenn man einen PC einschickt und die gewonnenen Komponeten nicht verbaut werden können. Können dann diese nicht gewonnen werden?

Zum Beispiel: Ich habe ein mITX-Gehäuse und hätte gerne die 980ti. Letztere passt aber nicht in mein aktuelles Gehäuse, ein neues müsste also her, ein Netzteil aber auch. Ein neues Gehäuse, Netzteil und eine neue Grafikkarte kann ich bei dem Gewinnspiel aber nicht auswählen. Was passiert?

Was passiert mit Punkten die man über hat, kann man die spenden? Ansonsten würde ich gerne mit folgender Wunschliste an der Verlosung teilnehmen. 

Wunschliste:


> Grafikkarte: MSI *GTX 980 Ti* Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
> Netzteil: *be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W* (4 Punkte)
> ...



Bisherige Hardware:


> ASUS *GTX 970* Mini
> Intel Core i5-3570k
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2
> 2x4GB DDR3 SAMSUNG (very low profile)
> ...


----------



## NeonPimpz (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGGH-Team,
ich würde mich auch gerne an eurer geilen Aktion beteiligen, die ich auf Facebook gesehen und mich sofort drangesetzt hab 
Meine Teile sind zwar nicht die schlechtesten jedoch trotzdem in die Jahre gekommen, was man bei einigen Spielen doch stark merkt.
Würde mich super freuen, wenn ihr meinen PC ein bisschen tunen würdet 

Mein PC besteht zur Zeit aus:
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 660 SC 2 GB
RAM: 8GB 1600MHz DDR3
CPU: AMD FX 8120 3.1Ghz
Motherboard: Asus M5a78l-m usb3
SSD: Crucial MX100 248GB
HDD: 1TB Toshiba
Case: Thermaltake Commander G42 Window
Netzteil: beQuiet System Power 7 700W

Gekühlt wird der FX im Moment durch eine WaKü, hoffe das ist kein Problem 

Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Anhang bekommt ihr nen Eindruck von meinem Schätzchen, bei dem ich viel wert auf Optik gelegt habe


----------



## MF1704 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin!

Ich bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my Pc 2015, weil ich den Wunsch habe endlich wieder die neusten top Spiele in vernünftiger Grafik zu Spielen, dies ist mit meiner Grafikkarte einfach nicht möglich!

Meine aktuelle Systemkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 270x
CPU: AMD FX 9590
CPU Kühler: Gelid Tranquillo
RAM: 2x4GB Hyperx Fury
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty 970 Performance
Festplatte: WD Green 500GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 250GB
Netzteil: 650Watt

 Gewünscht Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gruß MF


----------



## GothikPunk (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für „Pimp my PC 2015“ bewerben.

Mein PC momentan:

CPU: AMD FX-4100
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer A30
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
RAM: Corsair Value Series 2x 4GB 1600 DDR3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD7770 OC
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power L7 430W
SSD: defekte OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
HDD: WD Green 500GB
ODD: Asus DVD Brenner
Gehäuse: LC-Power Pro-906B
Bilschirm: AOC E2066SN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man schon auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, ist der komplette PC für ernsthaftes Gaming kaum geeignet und eigentlich müssten alle Komponenten erneuert werden.


Aufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


In vollem Bewusstsein, dass der FX-4100 ein Flaschenhals für die GTX 980Ti sein wird, habe ich mich dennoch für diese Grafikkarte entschieden, da (mir) diese wichtiger als eine schnelle CPU ist.
Zudem bietet NVIDIA ja die Möglichkeit mithilfe von CUDA Rechenvorgänge auf die GPU auszulagern.

Mein bequiet! Pure Power L7 430W ist bei weitem kein schlechtes Netzteil, nur leider reicht seine Leistung nicht aus, eine GTX 980Ti mit ausreichend Strom zu versorgen, weshalb auch dieses ausgetauscht werden müsste.

Zum Abschluss benötige ich auch einen neuen Bildschirm. Der E2066SN ist zwar nicht kaputt, ihm mangelt es aber an Auflösung und die Schwarzdarstellung lässt ebenfalls deutlich zu wünschen übrig.
Des weiteren ist mehr Platz (durch höhere Auflösung) auf dem Bildschirm immer sinnvoll, vor allem wenn man vieles im Blick behalten muss, was bei Textverarbeitung, Photobearbeitung und dergleichen wünschenswert ist.
Davon abgesehen ist 1ms Reaktionszeit vor allem für Gaming ein echter Vorteil.

Leider sind keine Punkte mehr für ein gescheites Gehäuse übrig, denn bei dem PRO-906B hängen die Blechstreifen zwischen den Erweiterungsslots in die Kühlschlitze der Grafikkarte, wenn man diese herausnehmen will. Außerdem fliegen alle Kabel lose umher, und sind des öfteren im Weg.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, sollte ich zu den Gewinnern zählen, und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück!

PS: Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für die schlechte Qualität der Fotos, mein Handy kann leider nicht besser.


----------



## Zoehrste (5. November 2015)

*Bewerbung für das "Pimp my PC 2015" Projekt !*

Hey,
erstmal, mega cool von euch das ihr so etwas macht!
Die ältesten meiner Teile sind 4 Jahre alt, mein Prozessor und die RAM 
Ich habe mir damals ein Ausrüst PC für 250 Euro gekauft, wo ein Motherboard, ein Netzteil, die RAM und mein Prozessor dabei waren. Damals aus allen meinen Ersparnissen, ich habe mich mega gefreut war mega glücklich.... Bis vor 2 Jahren, erst ging mein Motherboard kaputt, mein PC ging auf einmal nicht mehr an. also habe mir auf gut glück wieder ein's mit dem gleichen Chipsatz gekauft weil ich ja "Gute Erfahrung" damit hatte..... Damals auch noch ohne Grafikkarte... Dann habe ich mich für die GTX 660 entschieden, wegen euren Test's... Ich war so krass von der Karte überzeugt dass ich sie von meinen Geburtstags Geld gekauft habe.  Ich hatte damals Relativ wenig Ahnung also habe ich ein Netzteil mit 700W gekauft... Meines Erachtens viel zu viel  ich dachte das die Grafikkarte und meine Festplatte so viel brauchen^^ naja falsch gedacht... Auf jeden fall hätte ich genug für die GTX 980 Ti.
Außerdem braucht mein PC locker 4 Minuten zum hochfahren, soviel zu meinen Festplatten^^ Manchmal braucht er auch länger da ich ab und zu meine Festplatte auswählen muss , über das Bootsystem, und daher kann das auch mal 10 - 20 Minuten an schlechten Tagen dauern. Ich hätte ja auch RAM genommen aber leider ist mein Motherboard nicht DDR 4 fähig und da nehm ich dann doch lieber die SSD 
Nur noch der Prozessor und die RAM sind von damals über, ich habe über längere Zeit immer neue Teile gekauf wie z.B Mein Netzteil : Sharkoon WPM 700W  und
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Meine Grafikkarte  : NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 
Ich weiß leider nicht welche RAM ich besitze da sie ohne Beschreibung ankam sind aber 8GB 1600mhz.
Ich war bis jetzt eigentlich immer mit meiner CPU zufrieden aber mit der weile merkt man das sie immer mehr streikt, dann geht das hier mal nicht auf bzw. dauert ewig.... Kann auch sein das es die RAM ist, aber ich denke das es ein zusammen spiel ist..Natürlich kann das auch an der Festplatte liegen was ich sogar eher glaube deswegen auch die SSD 
Ich habe mir aber bewusst keine CPU ausgewählt da ich lieber AMD's bevorzuge... ist aber kein Problem.
Im Prinzip wäre es kein Problem mir mal was neues zu kaufen wie z.B RAM aber es macht halt die masse, deshalb wäre ich auch echt dankbar wenn ich einer der Gewinner wäre 
Ich weiß auch nicht was ich für Festplatten verbaut habe, da es gebrauchte sind die ich mal in einem PC auf einer "Müllkippe für Elektronische Geräte" gefunden habe.
Ich schreibe nochmal mein Komplettes System hierhin da es ein wenig unübersichtlich da oben abgeht 

CPU ➡ AMD Phenom(tm) ll X4 945
RAM ➡ 8 Gigabyte DDR 3 1666
GPU ➡  NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660
Motherboard ➡ ASUS M5A78L-M
Netzteil ➡ Sharkoon WPM 700W
Festplatte ➡ 2x500GB

Jetzt aber zu dem System welches ich gewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Wie gesagt ich würde mich echt freuen, falls ich nicht unter den Gewinnern bin. 
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 

MFG Steve
PS: Meine Kamera ist kaputt und mein Handy auch deshalb auch die relativ schlechte Qualität der Bilder sry!


----------



## kadney (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Der Thread ist knapp >28 Stunden online und schon 402 Beiträge.. 

Ob ich mich dieses Jahr nochmal bewerben soll? Letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt und abgesehen von einer SSD hat sich bei meinem System nichts getan..


----------



## Technikfreak14 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

45 von 45 Punkte (0 übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung 840Evo 250GB
HDD: 2x 1000GB WD Purple
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k
Grafikkarte: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10
Mainboard: MSI Z97-G43 Intel Z97 

Die neue Hardware wurde herausgesucht um mein System zu verbessern und es so auf bessere Gaming-Performance auszubauen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Technikfreak14

Allen anderen wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Glück!


----------



## Wukianer (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC

Das würde ich sehr gerne haben momentan zocke ich auf einen intel pentium mit 2x 2,4ghz leider ist meine Gehäuse kaputtgegangen und deswegen habe ich da eine Notlösung gefunden. Des weitern habe ich ddr2 speichern :/ was auch nicht rosig ist aber naja für einiges geht es eine radeon grafikkarte weiß nicht genau welche habe die von einem Kollegen bekommen als er nachgerüstet hat, habe mich aber für den cpu entschieden weil ich für mein Studium das besser gebrauchen kann graka wird dann aber noch nach gerüstet. 

Momentan ist alles noch nicht zusammen gebaut ich hoffe ihr erwählt mich endlich crysis 3 block op 3 und viele weitere schöne spiele zocken!!! 
und csgo endlich flüssig!!! 


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MysteriaMoon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich habe mein System vor ca. 2 Jahren erst neu aufgesetzt, aber aus finanziellen Gründen nur ein Mid-Range-System zusammenstellen können. Leider haben sich dabei auch ein paar Macken eingeschlichen, welche sich erst im nachhinein ergeben haben. So sollte ich ein leises Netzteil von Enermax haben, welches aber bereits nach einigen Wochen bei einigen Anwendungen extrem laut geworden ist. Da ich kein anderes Netzteil besitze, welches mein System betreiben kann, konnte ich dieses auch nicht zur Reparatur einsenden. Wie ich glaube jeder verstehen kann, möchte ich nicht mehrere Wochen ohne meinen PC dasitzen. 
Wie es nunmal ist, habe ich aus meinen alten Komponenten für meine 11jährige Tochter einen PC zusammengestellt, welcher prompt in diesem Frühjahr den Geist aufgegeben hat. Nachdem ich einige Teile ersetzt habe, läuft er nun wieder - aber als Bildschirm muss ihr Fernseher herhalten, was natürlich auch nicht optimal ist. Daher könnte ich einen neuen Bildschirm gut gebrauchen.
Einige Komponenten möchte ich allerdings nicht ändern, dazu gehört das Gehäuse von Enermax und der CPU-Kühler von Alpenföhn.

Aktuelle Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670 3400 1150 TRAY 
Kühler: Alpenföhn "Brocken 2"
RAM: DDR3 8GB 1600-999 Black Series K2 KHX
Grafik: GiBy2GB D5 X GTX660 OC R
Bildschirm: Asus VS208NR (20" 1600:900)
Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo ST
Festplatten: 1x 1 TB WD Blue; 1x 500 GB WD Green
Mainboard: Asus H97 Plus
Netzteil: Enermax NAXN Advanced 650W ATX24

Gewünschte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## xJiXsaw (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGamesHardware-Community,

das hier ist mein vor einigen Jahren gekaufter HP Pavillion p6-2463eg:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 3.4 GHz Ivy Bridge Prozessor
RAM: Hyundai Electronics 8GB Dual PC3-12800U (800MHz)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT630 OEM, 2GB DDR3
Mainboard: Foxconn 2ADA 
Laufwerk: CD-/DVD Laufwerk, Seagate 1TB HDD, Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB SSD (später selbst eingebaut, aber vergeblich)
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master cm 12v, boxed-Kühler
Gehäuse: HP eigenes Gehäuse
Netzteil: 300 Watt HP 
(Bilder vom Rechner sind im Anhang)

Ich habe vor 1.5 Jahren angefangen Architektur zu studieren und jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen, wo wir mit CAD-Programmen und Cinema 4D etc. arbeiten müssen,
 nebenbei verwende ich oft Bildbearbeitungsprogramme wie Photoshop, InDesign, Gimp etc.
Am Anfang lief das ganze noch recht flott und ich konnte in angemessener Zeit meine Aufgaben beenden. 
Nach dem ich dann angefangen habe mit CAD-Programmen zu arbeiten, wurde der PC lauter (trotz regelmäßiger Reinigung) und die Arbeitprozesse dauert länger.
Ich habe mir daraufhin die oben genannte SSD gekauft mit der Hoffnung das Betriebssystem läuft ein wenig schneller und die Programme lesen und schreiben die Datein umso fixer,
ich musste dann leider festellen das mein Mainboard nur einen 3GB/s SATA-Anschluss verfügt.

In den vergangenen Tagen habe ich mir viele Gedanken über einen Neukauf bzw. einer eigenen Zusammstellung gemacht. Dabei war ich auch fleißig hier im Forum unterwegs.
Konnte mich aber durch mein mangelndes Wissen an Hardware nicht wirklich entscheiden und habe immernoch viele Fragen offen.
Ich hoffe mir mit dieser Bewerbung einen fleißigen PC der mich in meiner Studienzeit bei den Aufgaben unterstützt und mir mit einer ordentlichen Gaming-Performance den Alltagslast von den Schultern nimmt.

Bitte PCGamesHardware PIMPT MEINEN PC 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)


----------



## type_o (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@ xJiXsaw: 

Hast dich schon mal gefragt:> Ob wohl meine CPU sich runter taktet?< 
Du merkst also beim täglichen Arbeiten am PC einen Unterschied zw. 3Gb/s & 6Gb/s?


----------



## bornfight (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGamesHardware Redaktion

hiermit bewerbe Ich mich um den   Pimp my PC Aktion. Ich benutze seid ca April 2011 folgende Kompoenten:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS P8P67 Rev.3.1 / Intel i5 2500
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 
RAM: DDR3 8GB 1333 G Skill Ripjaws
Grafik: ASUS HD 7850 3GB
Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster P2370
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Festplatten: 1x 500 GB WD Green; 1x 250 GB Samsung 850 Evo
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 v3.1
Netzteil: MS-Tech Value Edition retail Modular 80+ 550 Watt

Gewünschte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Die neue Hardware wurde herausgesucht um mein System zu verbessern und es so auf bessere Gaming-Performance auszubauen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Bornfight


----------



## V-Lix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute,

ich habe meinen PC seit nicht all zu langer Zeit. Ich dachte mir das ich mit meinen G3258 schön Overclocken kann und die GTX 750TI ausreichen für flüssiges Gamen. Das reicht auch aus aber es ruckelt gelegentlich und das warten bei Installationen,... dauert ewig. Allgemein ist mein PC nicht so wie ich es wollte. Anfangs wollte ich mir ein kleines System bauen weshalb ich mir auch das H81I-Plus von Asus geholt habe (ITX Board). Allerdings ging mir das Geld aus und so blieb ich auf ein altes Gehäuse was schon sehr sehr alt ist. Desto trotz war ich dann relativ happy als das System an ging. Die 8 GB RAM (crucial) die ich habe reichen eigentlich völlig aus. Als Festplatten habe ich eine 60GB SSD von Silicon Power, eine 320 GB Samsung HDD und eine 160 GB Hitachi HDD. Beide bestimmt 5 Jahre alt. Als Kühlung habe ich mir die LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo Komplett-Wasserkühlung vor kurzem gekauft. Das Netzteil ist ein älteres Voller Master mit 620W. Insgesamt ist in meinem PC ein ziemliches Durcheinander, da mein Gehäuse kein Kabel Management unterstützt was das neue Base 600 von Be Quiet natürlich hat.

Diese Komponenten würde ich mir gerne Wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bilder sind im Anhang

Danke fürs Teilnehmen lassen

V-Lix


----------



## V-Lix (5. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute,

ich habe meinen PC seit nicht all zu langer Zeit. Ich dachte mir das ich mit meinen G3258 schön Overclocken kann und die GTX 750TI ausreichen für flüssiges Gamen. Das reicht auch aus aber es ruckelt gelegentlich und das warten bei Installationen,... dauert ewig. Allgemein ist mein PC nicht so wie ich es wollte. Anfangs wollte ich mir ein kleines System bauen weshalb ich mir auch das H81I-Plus von Asus geholt habe (ITX Board). Allerdings ging mir das Geld aus und so blieb ich auf ein altes Gehäuse was schon sehr sehr alt ist. Desto trotz war ich dann relativ happy als das System an ging. Die 8 GB RAM (crucial) die ich habe reichen eigentlich völlig aus. Als Festplatten habe ich eine 60GB SSD von Silicon Power, eine 320 GB Samsung HDD und eine 160 GB Hitachi HDD. Beide bestimmt 5 Jahre alt. Als Kühlung habe ich mir die LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo Komplett-Wasserkühlung vor kurzem gekauft. Das Netzteil ist ein älteres Voller Master mit 620W. Insgesamt ist in meinem PC ein ziemliches Durcheinander, da mein Gehäuse kein Kabel Management unterstützt was das neue Base 600 von Be Quiet natürlich hat.

Diese Komponenten würde ich mir gerne Wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bilder sind im Anhang

Danke fürs Teilnehmen lassen 

V-Lix


----------



## AnGr144 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für eine Aufrüstung bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: PC-Spezialist Copycat eines Xaser II, Big Tower, schwarz.
Netzteil: Tagan Piperock 800 W.
Mainboard: Asus M4A87-TD Evo
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 BE @3,4 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Skythe Grand Kama Cross
Arbeitspeicher: 2 x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR 3 @1600 Mhz
VGA: Gigabyte Geforce GTX760 TI OC 2GB
SSD: Crucial m4 128 GB, angebunden via SATA3
HDD: 2 x 2 TB Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 im Raid 1, 1x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
Display: Asus 27 Zoll, Acer 22 Zoll Dual Display
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro.

Ein Bild ist im Anhang.

Mein Rechner hat nun etwa 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel. CPU und VGA sind mehrfach getauscht worden in dieser Zeit (beginnend bei einer AMD 4850 und einem Athlon X2), die SSD nachgerüstet, jetzt etwa 4 Jahre alt.
Der AMD hat bis zuletzt gereicht, um die Geforce zu befeuern, kam aber bereits bei Erscheinen von Battlefield 4 an seine Grenzen und ist ganz klar veraltet. Die Abwärme ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und viele Spiele sind einfach zu sehr CPU abhängig. Der 965 BE wird in einigen Spiele-Anforderungslisten schon gar nicht mehr geführt.
Die SSD ist mit 128 GB sehr knapp bemessen. League Of Legends ist noch installiert, für Starcraft 2, Battlefield 3 und irgendwas anderes hat es dann neben den Adobe Produkten nicht mehr gereicht. Die beiden 2 TB Platten im Raid sind das Datengrab für Fotos, Musik, Video und fast gefüllt. Dank Raid 1 auch sehr sicher! Die 1TB ist quasi das letzte Backup und noch "Reserve".
Das Netzteil ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sogar beleuchtet. War mal sehr teuer und verrichtet seit Jahren seinen Dienst.
Am wichtigsten ist mit bei einer Aufrüstaktion allerdings das Gehäuse. Dieser gefühlt 1990er Kasten ist nicht zeitgemäß. Keine Lüfter verbaut, super schwer, keine Schallisolation. Ein Blumenkasten würde den Zweck auch erfüllen.

Meine Wunschkombi wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum? Weil:
Die Basis soll nun Intel werden. AMD ist nicht mehr konkurrenfähig. Ein für einen Skylake passendes Board, dazu ein i5, erst recht mit K am Ende ist vollkommend ausreichend. Ein i7 ist überdimensioniert für meine Anwendungsgebiete. So kann ich Energie sparen, gleichzeitig die Punkte an anderen Stellen vergeben. Meine 760 TI reicht im Moment noch für alle Spiele. Und sollte der Tag kommen, dass irgendwas auf High stockt, dann gibts ein Upgrade. Brauche ich an anderen Ecken nicht investieren, dann ist das gebongt und sobald die Kiste gepimpt ist, kommt eine GTX 970. Bis dahin sind das Board und die CPU die Priorität, gleich nach dem Gehäuse.
Der Kühler ist, so glaube ich State Of The Art. Meinen Grand Kama Cross kann ich auf dem Sockel nicht mehr nutzen (zumal eh zwei Flügel am Lüfter abgebrochen sind). Vermissen würde ich Ihn wohl nicht, auch wenn das Teil super leise ist.
Die SSD würde in dieser Größe perfekt zu meinem Raid System passen. Meine dritte HDD als vierte Festplatte könnte damit entfallen oder als Backup für die SSD genutzt werden.
Der wichtigste Punkt: Das Gehäuse. Ich hadere seit langem bereits mit dem Kauf eines Silent Base 800. Allerdings würde ich die Version ohne Sichtfenster bevorzugen. Ich brauche kein Showobjekt. Und ein Sichtfenster ist nicht dämmbar. Allerdings würde ich das akzeptieren, denn das SB800 erfüllt meine Anforderungen sonst vollständig: genug Platz für mehr als 4 Laufwerke, intelligente Kabelführungen, Lüfter, Entkoppelung der HDDs, wertige Verarbeitung.... Nur noch das Coolermaster HAF X oder 932 wäre eine Alternative. Aber dieses hier sieht auch noch besser aus (wenn das auch nicht wichtig ist, nice to have) und ist klar leiser!
Ein Netzteil brauche ich zwar auch, das Piperock ist sehr laut und alt. Aber das Gehäuse geht ganz klar vor und mein Bestandsnetzteil ist mit 800W nicht unterdimensioniert.
 Meinen Ram könnte ich weiter verwenden. Ich erwarte mir nicht sehr viele Vorteile durch die erhöhte Frequenz.
Der Monitor wäre das I-Tüpfelchen: Meine zweiter Monitor ist unterste Preisklasse. 27 Zoll muss es aber schon sein für das Hauptdisplay. Mit dem 24er könnte ich den kleinen 22er ausmustern (da ist eine kleine Fliege zwischen den Fresnelscheiben, nervt) und kann wunderbar meinen Schreibtisch professionell aussehen lassen. Ein guter Monitor wird mich auch nicht nur beim Zocken erfreuen, sondern gerade bei Photoshop beruflich unterstützen. Wenn der Iiyama ein besseres Bild liefert als mein Asus, kann ein 24er auch schonmal einen 27er ersetzen.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier gewinnen würde. Ich würde gern ausführlich berichten... und sogar gern beim Umrüsten dabei sein.

Bitte pickt mich!

MfG Andi


----------



## Bronze (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nach vielen Jahren treuen Einsatz reicht leider mein aktuelles System nicht mehr für Aktuelle Titel.
Mit der GTX 650 konnte ich vor ein paar Jahren noch ein wenig Leistung aus meinen System rausholen. Nun halten Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher den Anforderung neuer Spiele nicht mehr stand. Mit dem Skylake und den 16 GB RAM sollte wieder ich mehr Leistung aus meiner Grafikkarte bekommen. In ein paar Monaten kann ich dann eine Aktuellere GTX9xx Karte einbauen und gegebenenfalls eine SSD.
Mein Monitor sollte auch mal erneuer werden da er beim Kaltstart sehr viele Grafikfehler anzeigt. 
Ansonsten Danke ich das PCGH Team für die Aktion und wünsche jeden Teilnehmer viel Glück

Vorhanden:
Mainboard: Asus P5QL-SE 
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q8200
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMaster für LGA775
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX650 DC 1 GB VRAM
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB DDR2
Netzteil: Rhombutech Silent Giant 550W ATX 2.0
Speicher: 2x Samsung SP2504C 250 GB
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens 22 Zoll (1366x768)
Betriebssystem: Win 10 Pro




Wunschteile:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Rousi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese geniale Aktion und dass Ihr hier vier PCGH-Lesern die Möglichkeit bietet ihren Computer aufzurüsten.

Ich möchte mein System bereits seit einiger Zeit einer Frischzellenkur unterziehen, jedoch haben hier diverse andere geplante und ungeplante Projekte meinen Fokus und mein Konto vorher in Anspruch genommen.
Im Hinblick auf den aktuell schon kuschligen Herbst und die kommenden AAA-Titel (Fallout 4), kommt die Aufrüst-Aktion für mich zu einem perfekten Zeitpunkt.


In meinem System ist folgende Hardware verbaut:

*CPU*: Intel Core2Quad Q9450 
*CPU-Kühler*: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
*Mainboard*: MSI P7N SLI Platinum
*RAM*: A-Data (4*2GB) 8GB DDR2 800MHz
*GPU*: ASUS Geforce GTX660 (ASUS GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5)
*Festplatten*: 1* Samsung EVO SSD 840 250GB (System/Programme) und 1* Seagate Barracuda 1TB (Datengrab)
*Netzteil*: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
*Gehäuse*: Yeong Yang YY-0420
*Monitor*: Samsung T240​
Mit diversen kleinen Upgrades (SSD, 4GB auf 8GB RAM, GTX260 auf GTX470 auf GTX660, Win7 auf Win10) habe ich diesen PC mittlerweile schon seit über 7 Jahren am laufen gehalten.
Leider aber reichen mittlerweile diese kosmetischen Upgrades nicht mehr und ich benötige ein neues Grundgerüst auf das ich mich verlassen kann.

Ich sehe bei mir die System-Kombination aus CPU, Mainboard, RAM und Netzteil als Schwachpunkt und als Bottleneck zu meinem digitalen Vergnügen.
Selbst beim alltäglichen Benutzen des PC - sei es Youtube, einen Stream auf Twitch verfolgen und nebenbei surfen - werden die CPU und RAM gut gefordert und kommen bei Multi-Tasking an ihre oberen Grenzen und sind durchgehend voll ausgelastet.

Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte (GTX660) habe ich vor ca. 4 Monaten recht günstig bekommen und ordne diese aktuell im Mittelklasse Feld der Grafikkarten ein und reicht noch einige Zeit aus.
Mit der nächsten GPU Generation steht jedoch auch hier ein Upgrade an.


Für das Upgrade habe ich daher folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

*Mainboard/CPU*: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
*RAM*: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

*Gesamt*: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​

Mein Fokus und Ziel bei der Auswahl der Komponenten war, wieder ein System zusammenzustellen mit dem ich noch lange Zeit meinen Spaß habe.

Mit der Kombination aus Mainboard, CPU (MSI Z170A Gaming M5, Intel Core i5-6000K) und RAM (4*8 GB DDR4-2133) habe ich hier, ein solides und stattliches Grundgerüst zusammen.
Die CPU hat, dank offenem Multiplikator auch einiges an Übertaktungspotenzial und das Mainboard liefert die dazugehörigen Optionen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Der CPU-Kühler (be quiet! Dark Rock TF) soll hierbei die Kühlung des Core i5-6600K übernehmen.
Dieser bietet mehr als ausreichend Reserven und versorgt aufgrund seiner Bauart gleichzeitig noch umliegende Spannungswandler des Mainboard mit frischer Luft.

Mit dem be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W mit modularem Kabelmanagement habe ich ein starkes und zuverlässiges Netzteil. Ein wichtiges Entscheidungsmerkmal war hier die Effizienz und das 80plus Gold Zertifikat.

Der Monitor (iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1) rundet hier die Auswahl ab und ersetzt damit meinen alten Monitor.


Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an so einer Aktion teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Viele Grüße,
Rousi


----------



## -MC- (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder mal eine Hammer Auktion PCGamesHardware 

Meine Wunschliste: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard --> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
CPU --> Intel(R) i7 920 
CPU-Kühler --> weiß ich grad nicht wieder heißt 
3 x 2GB -->  weiß grad nicht was für welche 
Gehäuse --> Phoenix  
Monitor --> Samsung SyncMaster 2333HD



Wenn ich gewinnen sollte würde ich mich Riesig freuen und die Kabelage von meinem PC besser Handhaben

Bild im Anhang vorhanden


----------



## 95games (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hier ist meine Bewerbung für die "Pimp my Pc 2015" Aktion.

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus:

Mainboard:                        Asus M5a78l-m lx3
Prozessor:                           Amd FX 6100 @ 4Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher:              8Gb (noname)
Pixelschubser (Gpu):     XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition
CPU-Kühler:                     Antec H2o 1220
Netzteil:                              Ms-Tech 750 Watt
Datenspeicher:                500Gb Toshiba / 120Gb Kingston Hyper X
Gehäuse:                             Corsair 600t


Die ausgesuchten Aufrüst Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Lhasa (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moinsen,
meine letzte Bewerbung für irgendwas ist lange her  (das schon mal vorab als Entschuldigung und Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr mir gerne ausschneiden und zuschicken  )
Das war doch schon mal ne tolle Einleitung, dann direkt mal ein Bild des Schreckens oder zumindest würde mir der eine oder andere alleine fürs Kabelmanagement gerne wehtun, aber ehrlich, das Ding ist sowieso überholt, aber läuft noch ganz gut. Der Kleine bekommt auch regelmäßig Streicheleinheiten in Form von Pinsel, Staubsauger & CO. 

VORHER ------------ NACHHER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt sollte man wohl die Systemdaten anpreisen, also versuchen wir es mal.

*board* - Asus P5Q (775LGA)
*cpu* - Q9550 @ 2,83Ghz mit Scythe Ninja2 
*ram* - 2 x 2gb GEiL DDR2 
[b]gpu[/b] - Gigabyte GT630 @ 2gb (gabs umsonst vom Kumpel und hat meine Asus GTX9800 Darkknight ersetzt, die leider abgeraucht ist)


> **update**
> *gpu* - Gigabyte GTX660 OC 2gb


*power* - BeQuiet Dark Power P7 550w
*hdd* - 128gb ADATA SSD System + 4 x 1 TB Seagate + 2 x 2 TB Seagate (Jäger und Sammler, ihr wisst schon)
*fan* - 3 x BeQuiet Shadow Wings 120mm (am CPU ist noch original Scythe (mehr oder weniger funktionierend und der oben am Gehäuse ist original Antec aber ohne Funktion)
*case* - Antec Three Hundred
*screen* - Samsung T220 (1650x1050)

Das Ding war damals, als ich es mir zusammengestellt habe ne ordentliche Rennsemmel und hat (hoffentlich) mir bis heute treue Dienste geleistet. Das Teil ist mittlerweile auf allen Ebenen mindestens 3 mal überholt.
Und halbe Sachen mache ich eigentlich ungern, daher würde es so oder so auf ein neues Komplettsystem hinauslaufen, das lässt das Budget aber nicht zu. Allerdings wäre die Aktion hier ein guter Anfang, daher habe ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht. 



> **update**
> SSD, Gehäuse und wie erwähnt GraKa sind "Erbschaften" von Kumpels die sich selbst neue Kisten zusammengebaut haben
> Und wie es der Zufall so will, kann ich wieder was "feines" abstauben ---> GTX660 OC 2gb immernoch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber macht was her ich bau sie gleich mal ein
> 
> ...




Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)


> **update**Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)


Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Also habe ich die Aufteilung so gemacht dass grundlegende Bedingungen für ein Komplettsystem erfüllt sind:

1. Board und CPU gehen eh zusammen, 6600K i5 reicht mir dicke auf Hyperthreading, kann ich als nicht Workstation-Nutzer dann auch verzichten und der eingebaute Grafikchip tut seinen Dienst bis eine eigenständige GPU gefunden wurde. Grafikkarte würde ich außen vor lassen, denn da müsste ich mich nochmals ausgiebiger auseinander setzen, bzw vorerst tut es auch die GTX660 

2. CPU-Kühler muss sein, da der Scythe doch deutlich in die Jahre gekommen ist und der Lüfter immer wieder mal vergisst anzulaufen  Und ich mag den schwarzen Stil der BeQuiet Produkte.

3. 16gb Arbeitsspeicher sollte selbst zu heutigen Zeiten für den Normalgamer/Officenutzer reichen. Systemplatte reicht mir die SSD, und der Rest ist eh nur Datengrab und für Spiele 

4. Netzteil mit 850W ist eigentlich totaler Humbug, aber die 45 Punkte wollten vergeben werden, leider musste ich mich gegen das Gehäuse entscheiden, obwohl ich die tolle Hardware dann gerne durch ein Fenster sehen können würden wollen tun haben ;) <--- ihr wisst was ich meine.


> **update**
> 4. Netzteil ist jetzt doch aus der Liste geflogen.Wegen der GTX660 bekomme ich echte Platzprobleme, also auch mit jeder neueren (außer eine FuryX vllt).Eine Platte muss ich noch umbauen sonst kann ich die nicht anschließen. Also muss ein neues Gehäuse ran, zumal mein Netzteil sogar noch ausreichend wäre, falls ich hier gewinnen sollte. Und so ein nettes Sichtfenster und Platz für Kabelmanagement kann wohl echt nicht schaden



5. Der Monitor ist eigentlich auch wieder OVERKILL und ein Riesensprung von 22" 1680x1050 auf 27" 2560x1440 , wahrscheinlich wäre ich instant blind !!! spricht aber dafür bei der GPU auf ein AMD Radeon zu setzen um das FREESYNC ordentlich nutzen zu können.

Meine alte Kiste könnte, bis auf Arbeitsspeicher sogar noch fast Fallout4 vertragen, aber ich glaube das will keiner sehen 
Also ihr würdet mir auf jeden Fall eine Riesenfreude machen, und BEST-XMAS-PRESENT ever, ever, ever ever


----------



## benchxD (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus erst mal,

zum ersten kommen wir zur Hardware:

ASROCK 990FX Extrem3
AMD FX 8120 der bis heute noch nie seine Boost Funktion verstanden hat)
AMD HD 7950 wie auf dem Bild zu sehn nicht gerade mit dem Originalkühler da dieser beschlossen hat das er hat kein bock mehr zu arbeiten -,-
16gb ddr3 1600
Netzteil 550watt (marke? ich hab kein dunst xD)
Festplatte: WD 1tb, 640gb und 2 ungelogene 10 Jahre alte 250er Samsung platten die müssen echt unzerstörbar sein 
Cpu kühler ist nenn Zalman dessen namen ich nicht mehr weis

Wünsche:

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G 
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120)
SSD 480 bis 520 GByte
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W
Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1

Der Monitor ehrlich gesagt nicht sein da ich nenn 27" Acer habe und mein alter 22" nicht mehr daneben passte dann schenkt mir lieber nenn größeren Schreibtisch das denkt ihr euch in der Redaktion wahrscheinlich eh jeden Tag "shit Schreibtisch zu klein, zeug zu viel"

Sollte ich keine Teilnahme Bedingung vergessen haben bleibt nur noch zu sagen ob ihr mit guten gewissen Gehäuselüfter mit Kabelbinder Fixiert auf Grafikkarten existieren lassen könnt und Lüfter mit lagerschäden sind auch nicht mehr ganz so leise wie man denkt xD aber hey Kabelsalat

Man merke: Augen auf beim Netzteilkauf Bigtower (Antec 1200) und mindestens 20cm  zu kurze kabel sind nicht cool

Genug der sinnentleerten Worte MFG an das Gesamte Team


----------



## babacan77 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



mein pc 
Mainboard:
MSI Z97-G45 Gaming, Intel Z97 Mainboard - Sockel 1150 

Prozessor (CPU):
Intel Core i5-4690K 4,4 GHz (Haswell) Sockel 1150 - tray

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM):
DDR3-Corsairs Vengeance LP Series Black 8gb

CPU-Kühler:
Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU-Kühler

Lüfter:
2x BitFenix Spectre PWM 120mm Lüfter rote LED - schwarz

Zalman Z11 Midi-Tower - schwarz mit blauer LED 

Samsung 850 EVO Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120  

Radeon XFX HD 6870 "Double D" Grafikkarte mit 2 GB DDR5 Speicher


----------



## peb23 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hier meine Upgradewünsche 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

Mainboard: MSI P45 Platinum S.775
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400, Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P
RAM: GSkill 4x2GB DDR2
GPU: EVGA GeForce 560ti, 1GB
Lüfter: 2x Antec 120mm, 2x Aerocool Turbine 120mm, 2x LED Fan 120mm
Case: Antec P180
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
HDD: Samsung 250GB, Samsung 320GB
Bildschirm: Samsung Syncmaster 226BW

Mit dem Foto werde ich mich hier nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern aber die Kiste hat nunmal schon 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel und wird nicht mehr so häufig gereinigt :/

Grüße
peb23


----------



## louism771 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wow, echt tolle Aktion, die Ihr da veranstaltet


----------



## methodmav (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bitte Hardware Games! PIMP MY PC!


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiger PC:

cpu: intel core2quad q9550 boxed
kühler: ekl alpenföhn großglockner
mainboard: gigabyte ep45 ds3
ram: 2*2048mb ddr2 1000mhz von g-skill
dvd: lg brenner sata
hdd: 640gb western digital
gehäuse: sharkoon rebel 9 economy black
netzteil: enermax pro 82+ 525watt
graka: 1024mb gainward gtx285


----------



## DarthLAX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Für die Auswahl ist erst einmal relevant, ob die Bewerbung die Anforderungen erfüllt, also ob eben die aktuell verbaute Hardware und die gewünschte Hardware aufgelistet sind und ein Bild vom PC-Innenraum vorhanden ist.
> 
> Die aktuell verbaute Hardware selbst spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Solange die gewählten Upgrades kompatibel zum restlichen System und nicht völlig sinnbefreit sind (Beispiel: PC mit Singlecore-CPU mit GTX 980 Ti aufrüsten), ist es eigentlich egal, welche Hardware in eurem PC steckt.
> 
> ...



Ok - nochmal für die ganz blöden (vielleicht bin ich auch nur müde):

a) verschickt ihr die Teile oder müssen wir unsere PCs einschicken (mache ich nämlich ganz ganz ungern -.- vor allem da ich nicht gerne eine Woche oder so ohne da stehen möchte!)?

b) müssen wir alle Kategorien nutzen (denn ich brauche eigentlich keinen Speicher (zumindest nicht ohne auch gleich die CPU und das Board raus zu werfen, was ich noch nicht möchte!) und will keine SSD (mag die Teile einfach nicht!) - dafür hätte ich lieber den großen Screen und die 980 Ti bzw. CPU und Board...Rams sind jetzt ja nicht so extrem teuer in der Anschaffung!!))

Schon mal danke für die Antwort...ich gehe jetzt mal ins Bett (nicht wundern: ich bin Krank (Erkältung...an Schlafen ist schwer zu denken wenn man Angst hat zu ersticken!), deshalb bin ich noch wach!) und versuche zu schlafen!

Mfg LAX
ps: Kehrt doch bitte zur "alten" Aktion zurück (d.h. ganzer PC - die die sich darüber beschweren sind doch nur neidisch!)


----------



## Nemesis66 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

mein System....

Mainboard: Acer H61 H2-AD

Prozessor I5 2310

Kühler Coolermaster Evo 

RAM: 8gb DDR3 1333mhz

Festplatte 1,5TB

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 960 4G


----------



## epicmazura (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also ich probiere hiermit auch mal mein Glück. Inzwischen bin ich, bis auf einige sehr wenige Ausnahmen, reiner PC-Gamer geworden da im Normalfall die Grafik besser ist und ich mehr Anpassungsmöglichkeiten habe. Um aber immer die beste Performance zu erreichen muss natürlich auch die Hardware immer aktuell sein, was auf Dauer doch ziemlich auf den Geldbeutel geht. Deshalb versuche ich mir immer einzureden mein aktueller PC ist noch flott genug. Dies endet jedoch meistens damit, dass in gewissen Abständen doch wieder Komponenten ausgetauscht werden. Da ich aktuell auch wieder mit dem Gedanken spiele einige Teile auszutauschen und einige meiner Wünsche in eurer Aktion auftauchen kann ich diese Chance einfach nicht verstreichen lassen.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Mainboard: Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP
CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Loki
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Speicher: 4x4 GB DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 120 GB, 2x WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Silencio 550

Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Für die Mainboard/CPU-Kombi habe ich mich aufgrund des offenen Multiplikators der CPU entschieden. Außerdem schwirrt mir schon seit geraumer Zeit eine Skylake CPU im Kopf herum und die GTX 970 habe ich mir im August erst eingebaut.

Die Auswahl für den CPU-Kühler entstand aus dem Umstand, dass ich genug Gehäuselüfter verbaut habe und auch einige auf Lager habe.

Für den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mich entschieden weil meine SSD aktuell vollkommen als OS-Partition ausreicht und in Kombination mit dem neuen Mainboard sollte dann auch gleich DDR4 Speicher verbaut werden.

Das Netzteil habe ich ausgewählt weil ich mit meinem Silencio super zufrieden bin und kein neues Gehäuse brauche. Außerdem bin ich bis jetzt mit meinem 530 Watt Netzteil gut ausgekommen aber 100 Watt mehr bei einer CPU die einen höheren Verbrauch hat als die alte ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Der Monitor war auch eine einfach Entscheidung, ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten einen neuen wollte, bis jetzt war jedoch die Selbstbeherrschung groß genug gegen das Verlangen anzukämpfen.

Ich hoffe dass sich mein Wunsch erfüllt und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück.


----------



## jawisus (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, liebe PCGH 

Im Laufe des Jahres habe ich damit begonnen, meinen im Januar 2013 gekauften Fertigrechner mit leistungsfähigerer Hardware zu versehen. Dazu gehören Netzteil, Gehäuselüfter und Gehäuse sowie die Grafikkarte. Ich würde mir dahingehend gern eine Aufrüstung von vor allem CPU, Mainboard und Hauptspeicher wünschen. Als Student muss man in der Hinsicht natürlich sparsam bleiben 

Derzeit habe ich verbaut:
- CPU: Intel Core i7 3770
- RAM: 2x 4 GB DDR3
- GPU: Asus STRIX GTX 960 2GB
- Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M PRO

- Platte: 1TB HDD

- Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 Orange
- Gehäuselüfter: 3x Be Quiet! Silent Wings II (2x 140mm Front, 1x 120 mm Heck)

- Netzteil: Be Quiet! PURE POWER L8 | 530W CM

- Systeme: Ubuntu 14.04, Windows 8.1 

Meine Wünsche sehen so aus:
- Mainboard und CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K - 30 Punkte von 30
- CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 - 3 Punkte von 3
- RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) - 4 Punkte von 4
- Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP - 7 Punkte von 7

Vielen Dank an euch!

Und außerdem: Macht weiter so, wie bisher! Auf weitere spannende Beiträge.
Euer Jens


----------



## PaetiXX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine wunschaufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Mein Aktuelles System: (früher mal Desktop PC)
530w Bequiet Netzteil(schon aufgerüstet)
Zalman Z11 Plus Gehäuse (schon aufgerüstet)
1x 8GB DDR3 Ram
Mainboard Asus A78m-A
Prozessor: Amd A8 6600K (APU)
Cpu Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 (schon aufgerüstet) Marke MSI
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 960 G4 (neu aufgerüstet)
Lüftersteuerung: Lamptron FC-2      6- Kanal
Festplatte: 1TB
32 Karten Cardreader


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist alles selbst umgebaut Funktioniert auch alles würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde. 

LG
PaetixX


PS. Der Pc würde März 2015 als Desktop Pc gekauft und von mir mehr richtung gaming PC umgebaut.


----------



## Irea123 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich kürzlich selbst meinen PC aufrüsten. Dann kam aber eine ziemlich teure Auto-Reparatur auf mich zu, weshalb es zur Zeit nur für das Update der Grafikkarte gereicht hat.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Core i7 2600
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H80i
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600
Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45 (B3)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4GB
Speicher: SSD 240GB, 2x HDD 500GB, 1x HDD 1TB
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T
Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-700GEU 700 Watt

Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## FreakyFraaanK (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So PC GH 

auch ich hab mir mal gedanken zu neuen komponenten gemacht, welche meinem aktuellen Grafikbeschleuniger den letzten Ansporn geben sollen, nochmal alles raus zu holen, was er so kkönnte 

dazu hier mal meine Aufstellung an Aufrüst Hardware:

- MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K - 30 Punkte von 30
- be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte von 1
- 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) - 4 Punkte von 4
- be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W - 4 Punkte von 4
- Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 - 6 Punkte von 6


die ausgewählten Komponenten würden mein aktuelles System 

- Gigabyte UD3P mit AMD FX-6300 @ 6 x 4.3 GHz
- 16 GB GeIL DDR3 1600
- Acer 24" desktop Monitor LED

ersetzen und meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte, der R9 390X den kick geben, den sie bräuchte um mal richtig auf touren zu kommen.

Wäre echt cool von euch zu hören,

LG Frank Biermeier


----------



## Sageoflatnam (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

So...das wäre mein Pfad. Mein momentaner kommt manchmal doch schon ins Schleudern was hauptsächlich an der mittlerweile etwas lahmen CPU liegt. Dies ist mein aktueller:

MSI 870A-G54 Board mit Phenom II X6 1055T
8 GB Ram G Skill DDR 3-1600
SSD 240 GB Adata
Festplatten 1x Samsung 1TB, 1x Samsung 250 GB
Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Grossclockner
Asus GTX 970 Strix GraKa
Netzteil Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675W
2 DVD-Brenner LiteOn, BenQ
Sound Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
Gehäuse Antec Dark Fleet DF 85 BigTower
Win 7 64Bit
Monitor Viewsonic 1080p

Würde mich über das Upgrade echt freuen!  Gehäuse bleibt weil groß genug und genug Lüfter vorhanden (6). Netzteil sollte auch reichen, ebenso Graka weil gerade erst neu. 
Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ-Schock (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

von eurem Gewinnspiel habe ich in eurem Youtube Video gehört und habe mich auch gleich dran gemacht um hier vielleicht zu gewinnen Ich drücke mir selber schon ganz fest die Daumen.  xD


Mein derzeitiger PC ist folgendermaßen Ausgestattet:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4690

MAINBOARD: MSI Z87-G43 (MS-7816)

RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill 1600Mhz + 2x2GB G.Skill 1333Mhz

KÜHLER: be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow

LAUFWERK: DVD Laufwerk Samsung SH-D163B SATA

SPEICHERMEDIEN: 1x 250GB SanDisk SSD (SDSSDHII-240G-G25), 1x 2TB Seagate Barracuda (XT ST32000641AS), 1x 320GB Seagate (ST320620AS), 1x 2TB externe Seagate Barracuda (ST2000DM001)

GRAFIKKARTE: PowerColor R9 270X PCS+

NETZTEIL: Nesteq ECS 4001 400 Watt

GEHÄUSE: AeroCool Vx-e



Mein Wunschsystem wäre folgendes:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bertibot (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Um wieder das Maximale aus meinem PC herauszuholen, ist es von nicht unwichtiger Bedeutung, das der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte gut zusammenpassen. 
Mein aktueller PC kann ein CPU-Upgrade gut vertragen, da mein alter 4 Kerner für Strategiespiele und Videobearbeitung langsam aber sicher in die Knie geht. Gerade für Legacy of the Void käme mir ein CPU-Upgrade sehr gelegen.
Die restlichen Komponenten sind so weit noch ganz gut und bedürfen weniger Aufmerksamkeit. 
Mein Hauptfokus bezieht sich daher auf MB, CPU und RAM.
Als 4 Punkte Bonbon würde ich mich über ein neues Netzteil sehr freuen, da mein Altes nicht mehr aktuell ist.




*Die neue Komponenten Auswahl:* 

*Mainboard/CPU:* 	MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K	(30 Punkte)    
*RAM:* 			              2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) 				                             (4 Punkte)    
*Netzteil: *		              be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W 			               (4 Punkte)    
*Monitor: 	*	              Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP 				                      (7 Punkte)    

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)    



*Der aktuelle PC:   * 

*Mainboard: 	*	ASRock Z77 Extreme4    
*Prozessor:		*i5 3570k @ 4,2Ghz    
*CPU Kühler:    *     Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)    
*Grafikkarte: 	*	MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G    
*RAM: 		    *          2× G.Skill F3-14900CL9-4GBSR 4GB DIMM DDR3 1866 (11-11-11-29)    
*Gehäuse:		*       be quiet! Silent Base 800 (schwarz / orange)    
*Soundkarte: 	*	ASUS Xonar DX/XD    
*Netzteil: 		*       be quiet! Straight Power BQT E6-650W 80+    
*HDDs:	 	*	       3× HDD	1× 500GB  1× 1000GB  1× 3000GB    
*SSDs:		*	       3× SSD	2× 120GB  1× 480GB	    
*Monitor:	*	       Asus VE278 FullHD​

Wenn ihr euch den Kabelsalat der ganzen genutzten SATA-Anschlüsse antun wollt, steht es euch frei das zu tun. 
Sagt später nicht, ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt .


MfG

Bertibot


----------



## scholzi94 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So das wären meine ausgewählten Komponenten. Er kommt durch häufigeres Spielen auf höchsten Einstellungen an seine Grenzen. Dies ist mein aktueller:

Asus Z87-a Mainboard mit i5 4590
8 GB Samsung DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
256 GB SSD Samsung Pro
128 GB SanDisk SSD
2x 1 TB WD
1x 2 TB WD
Boxed CPU Kühler von Intel
Power LC6650 Netzteil
1x LG BluRay Brenner
Gehäuse CoolerMaster (sehr alt)
Gainward GTX770 Grafikkarte
Acer X243HQ 1080P Monitor
Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit


Würde mich über das Upgrade echt freuen! 
Gehäuse bleibt weil groß genug und genug Lüfter vorhanden sind.


----------



## COBRA_VX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein  aktuelles System hat schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel

- Prozessor :  Intel i5 2500k
- Speicher : Ram 4 x 4 Gibyte DDR 3-1333 Corsair
- MainBoard : ASUS P8P67
- Grafikkarte : Zotac Gtx 970 AMP!Omega Core Edition
- Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion CM 690
- Netzteil: Bequiet Dark Power Pro P6 ATX 2.2 550W
-Samsung EVO 250 GB
-WD 2TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und würde sich über eine frischzellenkur freuen 

 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## murderdoll1987 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TheBroTM (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktueller PC:
i5-2400 @ 3,1
Be quiet! Pure Rock
2x4GB DDR3-1333 (HP OEM)
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2PV (2.0)
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
USB 3.0 Karte (CSL)
120GB SSD 850 Evo
1TB Seagate Desktop HDD (HP OEM)
Be quiet System Power 7 400w (Bulk)
Corsair Carbide 200R

Wunschhardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## El_Greco (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Nerds & Nerdettes von PCGH! 

Bin selbst leidenschaftlicher Gamer & Vollblutnerd (sagen wir mal "mit Herzblut dabei"), und finde eure Pimp-Aktion echt klasse!
Da ich noch mein Abi mache, ist mein Budget noch ziemlich knapp, deswegen wär es echt ein kleiner Traum, wenn ihr mein System upgraden würdet. So, fürs erste genug in geschleimt, mein jetziges System:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3220, 2 Cores @ 3Ghz
Mainboard: MSI Z97S SLI PLUS 
GPU: Geforce Gt 740 
RAM: 4GB DDR3 @1600 Mhz 
SSD: Samsung SSA 840 EVO ~ 250GB 
(HDD: Western Digital WD 3200 AVJS ~ 320 GB + eine weitere kleine HDD)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 PLUS (blue LEDs)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Monitor: LG 22MP55HQ - P [23,6"] 
OS: Windows 7 Pro @64-bit

Mein Prozessor ist ziemlich Schrott, ist alle paar Tage grundlos ausgelastet (99% ohne jegliches Progamm zu laufen), daher würde ich folgendes Upgrade echt willkommen heißen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit würde ich auch auf DDR4 umsteigen und den erwünschten Prozessor der neueren Generation haben. GPU sollte ich früher oder später aufrüsten können.
Alternativ wäre für mich auch diese Aufrüstung für mich geeignet (auch wenn ich den Prozessor dann dringend aufrüsten müssste):

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkt)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bitte per email melden (mrsch0c0l4t3@gmail.com) Dankö!


----------



## JamX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Syrox8010 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mal wieder eine sehr Geile Aktion, vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit.


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 Pc Mate
CPU: I5 4670k + Intel Kühler
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7000 Reihe 
Ram: 2x4 GB 1600MHZ DDR3
HDD: 1x 1TB WD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake 20Kilo Teil irgendwas
Netzteil: 500W noname

IMAG0009.jpg - directupload.net

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Mit dieser Auswahl sollte ich wieder anständig spielen und arbeiten können.
Sollte ich gewinnen das Gehäuse verschicke ich nicht, das schwere olle Teil trage ich höchstens zum Mülleimer ^^

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## ghostfaceDave (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Momentan:
Intel 4790K
Gtx 970 Strix
Msi gaming 7 Z97
240Gb samsung SSD
750W Corsair Netzteil
1TB SSHD 
16GB ddr3  G.Skill


mein Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
da ich weiß das sich schon viele über eine Gtx 970 freuen würden, würde ich bei Gewinn meine momentane 970 zu euch einschicken die ihr dann verlosen könnt oder demjenigen geben der sie eurer Meinung nach nötig hat, nicht so cool wie neu aber bei weitem besser als nicht


----------



## Jogie1980 (6. November 2015)

*: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Ich bewerbe mich  für  Pimp my PC 2015, 
mein Pc,
MSI Z97-G45 Gaming 
Intel Core i3-4330 2x3.5GHz 4MB-L3
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CPU Kühler Soc
2x 4GB HyperX Fury blau DDR3-1600 CL10 RAM
Seagate Desktop SSHD ST1000DX001 - 1TB
Cooltek Antiphon Airflow - Midi Tower
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 G1-Gaming 2GB
Thermaltake Berlin 630W ATX Netzteil

Der Rechner ist soweit OK aber mir fehlt die CPU Power und deswegen mein Wunsch Aufrüstung da habe ich erstmal für weile ruhe
mit der Grafikkarte bin ich noch zu frieden und das ist das man immer noch später machen kann. Da ich zur Zeit eine Umschulung  vor mir habe, wegen Erkrankung wo ich mein alten Beruf nicht ausüben kann bleibt nicht viel Geld für PC Übrig. 
Ich danke schon voraus für ihre mühe. 


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## VeloFX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine Komponenten:
AMD FX 8350 Black Edition
AMD Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X
8GB DDR3 RAM 
WD Black 1TB
WD Blue 1TB
Samuns 840 Series 120GB SSD
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
bequit! PURE POWER L8 600W
Katan 3 CPU-Kühler
Fractal Core 3500 Midi Tower


----------



## VeloFX (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Lel, hab genau den gleichen CPU-Kühler.
Dafür das er so klein ist hat er ordentlich power!


----------



## PaulAu (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:

i7 3770
gtx 650
16 GB Ram
asus Mainboard

Wunsch System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Qualle1989 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System feld bald auseinander und  besteht aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
CPU: i5 760 
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7950
Ram: 4x4 GB 1333MHZ DDR3
Festplatten: 1x 2Tb und 1x700GB
Netzteil: Antec HCG-900

Meine wünsche 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## >aL3X< (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin!

Interessantes Konzept, bei dem jeder auf seine Kosten kommt. Super!
Jetzt noch kurz was über mein aktuelles System:

*CPU*:                                              AMD Phenom 9500 @2200MHz
*CPU Kühler*:                AiO WaKü von Asetek
*Mainboard*:                 MSI MS-7388
*RAM*:                                         2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2 @400MHz (PC2-8500)
*GPU*:                                          XFX Radeon HD 5770 @400MHz/1200MHz   
*NT*:                                                 Be quiet! System Power 550W
*HDD*:                                          1. Samsung 500GB @ 7200rpm (SATA 3Gb/s)
                                                                 2. WDC 320GB @7200rpm (SATA 3Gb/s)
*Gehäuse*:                         Thermaltake Shark
*Monitor*: Philips 190S (19" @60Hertz)

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hat der PC schon einige Jahre auf'm Buckel.
Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass z.B. Battlefield Hardline auf niedrigsten Einstellungen relativ flüssig läuft. Da ich noch nie so richtig in den genuss von Hoch oder Ultra Settings gekommen bin, stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr. Würde ich aber gerne mal ändern um in neue Sphären vorstoßen zu können. Und ich hoffe natürlich das dies durch euer Pimp möglich wird.

So nun zu den gewählten Komponenten:


*Mainboard/CPU*:                                MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*:                                                        be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*SSD*:                                                                                480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
*Netzteil*:                                                                 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor*:                                                                iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

*Gesamt*:                                                                  44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Warum diese Komponeten? 

Ich ziehe Board/CPU einer GPU vor, da ich noch auf die nächste Gen. von Nvidia warten möchte.

Das Lüfter Set gefällt mir sehr gut, dazu kommt das die zukünftige CPU von einer echten WaKü gekühlte werden soll und nicht mehr von einem AiO Set.

SSD aus dem Grund: Ich hatte noch nie eine und möchte auch endlich mal in den Genuss der Geschwindigkeit kommen.

Bei dem Netzteil ist wie schon mein aktuelles von be quiet!, hab einfach nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Marke gemacht und vertraue auch weiterhin auf diese. Warum nicht das Case? Weil ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, wie und ob da "meine" WaKü-Lösung Platz findet.

Und der TFT? Ganz einfach, ich hatte noch 15 Punkte übrig, da fällt die Wahl dann ja recht einfach. 

So gesehen ist der PC natürlich nicht einsatzbereit, aber ein bisschen RAM und zum Überbrücken meine alte GPU und schon läuft das Teil 
Vielen Dank euch, PCGH-Team, dass Ihr immer wieder solche Gewinnspiele veranstaltet!
Viel Glück an alle, die mit machen.



*Bilder*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, sieht grausam aus. Deshalb mach ich auch immer die Abdeckung drauf


----------



## Tobeyes (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH- Team,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich bei ihnen um einige Neue PC-Bauteile.

Ich habe Ihre Anzeige mit Freude auf eine der Besten Internetseiten im Netz gesehen und mich sofort angesprochen gefühlt.
Ich Studiere momentan an eine Hochschule in Hamburg und Arbeite nebenbei in einem Kino, dort fühle ich mich allerdings unterfordert und suche neue Herausforderungen in der Welt der Computerspiele. Das letzte Upgrade meines Computers ist bereits mehrere Jahre her und von daher kam mir ihre Ausschreibung wie gerufen. Ich würde ihr Team gerne mit meinen Lootfähigkeiten und hohem wert in Intelligenz unterstützen. Mein momentanes System entnehmen sie bitte der folgenden liste.

Aktuelles System:

i5 2500 (ohne k)
Asus P8P67 Mainboard
Scythe Katana 3 Kühler
ATI Saphirre 6950
8 GB Ram 
1 TB Segate Baracuda HDD
240 GB OCZ SSD 
Be quiet! Pure Power 630W
DVD-Brenner


Hier nun mein erhofftes System Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich über eine Erfolgreiche Nachricht Ihrereseits sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tobias D.


----------



## TorstenP (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware Team,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mit für die Action Pimp my PC 2015 by PC Games Hardware.

Mein jetztiges System:

PC Gehäuse: Asus Shark
Mainboard: AS Rock H97 Pro 4
CPU: Intel BX80646E31231V3 Xeon boxed Prozessor (4x 3,4GHz, Sockel 1150, 8MB L3-Cache, DMI, 80 Watt)
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600MHz, 240-polig, CL9) DDR3-RAM
Netzteil: Be Quiet BQT E5 700 (5 Jahre alt)
Festplatten: 2 x Western Digital WD5000AACS 500 GB 8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll) Festplatte intern Caviar Green SATA II (5 Jahre alt)
SSD: Intenso interne SSD-Festplatte 128GB
Grafikkarte; Palit GTX 580 mit 1.5 GB (5 Jahre alt)
Monitor: Fujitsu-Siemens ScaleoView L24W-2 (5 Jahres alt)

Ausgewähltes PCGH Upgrade:

CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte) 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Würde mich über ein PC Upgrade sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Torsten Portius


----------



## PandaK551 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein momentanes System:

Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z97
Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sports DDR3-1600
250GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Intel Core i7 4790K
Acer Monitor
be quiet! Pure Power 630 Watt
Fractal Design Define R5
1TB Seagate Festplatte
Thermalright HR02 Macho Rev. A

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



http://i.imgur.com/x8b24rc.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Frage:

Könntet Ihr noch den "Bauer" gewinnen, um die übertaktbaren Rechner professionell zu übertakten? So als kleine Pimp Sonderaktion, wenn gewünscht? Das wäre schöööön.


----------



## IronflashDE (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Ihrem Gewinnspiel.

Meine aktuellen Systemkomponenten:

Prozessor:		        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Mainboard:		        ASRock Z77 Pro3
Grafikkarte:		        Asus GeForce GTX660 ti
Arbeitsspeicher:       	Corsair XMS3 (4x4GB) 16,0 GB DDR3 (1600 MHz)
Kühler:                            irgend ein Alpenföhn Kühler
Gehäuse:	 	               LC-Power Pro-925B Midi-Tower
Festplatte:		        Western Digital WD10EALX Blue 1TB HDD
Netzteil:		               LC600H-12 V2.31


Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bilder der aktuellen Systemkomponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Güßen,

IronflashDE


----------



## EATON (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein momentanes System:
Phenom II X6 1100T BE
ASUS M4N68T-M LE VE
4 GB GEIL  DDR3 1333
2x250 GB SAMSUNG Festplatten
ATI RADEON HD 5850 1 GB
380W NONAME NETZTEIL
Kühler MUGEN2
XIGMATEC Gehäuse
Monitot:HANNS G

Mein Wunschsystem:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*
> 
> Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner aus akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern be quiet!, iiyama und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuelzBeezy (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

ich dümpel jetzt schon eine Weile mit meinem alten System über die Onlinschlachtfelder von CoD und BF. 
Nur leider sehe ich scheinbar nicht mehr so gut, was aber nicht an meinen Augen sondern meinem System liegt.
Mein Gedanke mal etwas mehr Geld anzulegen wurde durch das schöne Ereigniss das ich Nachwuchs bekomme, zunichte gemacht.
Aber wenn ich dann doch mal Zeit zum spielen finde in der Zukunft, dann soll es wenigstens gut aussehen und flüssig laufen.  


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein altes System:

Prozessor:	AMD Phenom X6 1090T
Speicher:	8 GB DDR3
Festplatte:	265GB SSD und 3TB extern HD
Grafikkarte:	AMD Radeon HD 6780
Mainboard:	Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Monitor:	Acer T230H
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT 500AWT 500Watt


----------



## drebbin (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyho ans PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für: Pimp my PC 2015


*Mein derzeitiger PC besteht derzeit aus folgenden Komponenten:*



Mainboard| ASUS Maximus VII Gene
CPU| i7-4790k (geköpft und geschliffen)
CPU-Kühler| Prolimatech Megahalem Rev.B + 2*EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 (140mm)
GPU|Radeon HD 7950 @ 1111MHz mit installiertem Accelero Extreme III + zusätzliche VRM-Kühlung durch 50mm Lüfter
RAM| 2* G.Skill TridentX DDR3 8Gb 2400MHz
Netzteil| BeQuiet E9 CM 580W
Gehäuse| Fractal Design Define R4 - Black Pearl
Laufwerk| DVD Brenner
SSD| Kingston SSDNow V300 - 240Gb
HDD| Samsung 1,5Tb
Monitor| LG Flatron E2442 (1920*1080, 60Hz) - wird mit 66Hz betrieben 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meine Wunschliste sieht folgendermaßen aus:*



Grafikkarte| MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set| be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 
120
 oder
* 140 mm*
) (3 Punkte)
SSD| 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil| be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monito| Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warum ich so aufrüsten möchte wie angegeben?*

*Mainboard mit CPU oder Grafikkarte?*
Mein Prozessor hat genug Leistung, auch auf längere Sicht und benötigt daher kein Upgrade. Auch wenn Liebe und Arbeit in meiner guten HD 7950 stecken ist sie schon länger der Flaschenhals beim Spielen, deswegen möchte ich natürlich dort am stärksten Punkte investieren. Mit einer GTX 970 wäre zwar auch schon ein spürbarer Leistungszuwachs vorhanden, aber ich kann dieser Karte aus moralischer Sicht nichts abgewinnen. Die GTX 980Ti ist nicht nur durch den Chip stärker, sondern auch durch den größeren unbeschnittenen VRAM langfristig gesehen die deutlich bessere Karte. Ich spiele gern mit festen FpS und liebe hohe AA-Modi bzw Downsampling - durch die hohe Leistung und den großen Speicher trifft die Karte also mehrfach meinen Geschmack. Da ich Baker von Kingdome Come: Deliverance bin und ich jetzt schon sehr oft in der Alpha herumrenne hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen spätestens zum Release in eine ordentliche Grafikkarte zu investieren um das Spiel bestmöglichst genießen zu können, mit der neuen Grafikkarte könnte ich schon jetzt alles genießen und das Geld für den nächsten Familienurlaub sparen 
*CPU-Kühler oder Lüfter-Set?*
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen EKL Brocken 2 mit 2*Wingboost 2 meine CPU gekühlt und ich war damit auch sehr zufrieden. Als ich günstig an einen Megahalem Rev.B rangekommen habe ich im Vergleich der beiden Kühler festgestellt, dass der Megahalem bei stärkerer Hitze deutlich besser abgeschnitten hat. Selbst bei 4,8GHz mit (24/7 untauglichen) 1,38V kommt meine CPU in Prime95 nicht über 80°C, ein neue Kühler ist also nicht wirklich nötig. 
Mein R4 hat im Heck bereits einen SW2 140mm eingebaut, die beiden Fractal Lüfter die ab Werk enthalten sind habe ich aufgeteilt in 1*Boden und 1*Front. Es wäre perfekt die Fractal Lüfter komplett durch SW2-Lüfter zu ersetzen und den dritten Lüfter ausblasend ins Dach des R4 einzubauen.
*Arbeitsspeicher oder SSD?*
Mit 16GB Arbeitspeicher bin ich derzeit noch sehr gut versorgt und würde deswegen von einer weiteren SSD wesentlich mehr profitieren. Da ich mich sehr auf die Verbreitung von Vulcan freue und bisher nur mit Windows-OS Erfahrung habe kann ich mir dann eine parallele Linux-SSD einrichten um damit ebenfalls Erfahrung sammeln.
*Netzteil oder Gehäuse?*
Mein BeQuiet E9 gehört zwar definitiv nicht zum alten Eisen, aber es hat nun auch schon 4 Jahre hinter sich gebracht. Außerdem bin ich ein Fan der DC-DC Technik und eine GTX 980Ti möchte man sehr lange behalten, weswegen ich auch hier sehr gern Punkte in eine ordentliche Stromversorgung investiere. Ein Base 600 hat mich ebenfalls stark gereizt, aber Prioritäten müsse halt gesetzt werden 
*Monitor*
Da ich öfters mit längeren Texten zutun habe, ist die Pivot-Funktion perfekt für mich. Der derzeit genutzte Monitor ist dank Software-Kalibrierung und erhöhter Frequenz eigentlich zufriedenstellend, aber da ich immer wieder Abstecher in Anno 1404 und bald auch ins neue Anno 2205 mache, könnte ich mit zwei Monitoren mit deutlich größerer Bildfläche spielen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bild des derzeitigen PCs:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MfG Drebbin
PS: Kannst du mir Zwanzig pumpen?


----------



## mattyhh (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein momentanes System:
Prozessor: Phenom II X6 1055t
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
RAM: 8 GB g.Skil DDR3 1333
HDD: 1 TB Samsung
SSD: 500 Gb Samsung
Graphikkarte: Sapphire  6850 1GB
Netzteil: 530 W bequiet Pure Power 
CPU Kühler: Mugen 2
Gehäuse: Apevia X-Plorer

Mein Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Hallo PCGH

Super Aktion von euch, da sich mein altes System eh so langsam verabschiedet käme mir ein Uppgrade grade recht.
Da ich aufgrund meiner 2 Kinder eh nicht mehr viel zum Spielen komme, und dort auch eher Sportmanager oder taktische Spiele bevorzuge welche nicht die größten Anforderungen an die Graphik stellen, würde meine alte GraKa noch ausreichen. Der I5  6600 K  in Kombination mit meinem hervorragenden Mugen 2 würde mir aber mehr Leistung bei geringerem Stromverbrauch bringen. Da ich mein Hobbyzimmer aufgeben musste und der Rechner nun im Wohnzimmer steht, ist ein leises Gehäuse sehr wichtig. Das bequiet 600 und die SilentWings Lüfter sind hierfür eine gute Wahl.
Da 8 Gb Ram inzwischen schon nahezu Standard sind, wäre mit 16 Gb DDR 4 auch ein wichtiger Schritt für die Zukunftsfähigkeit des Systems getan.


----------



## jani111222 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
Prozessor: AMD FX 6300
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series von XFX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix
SSD: 250 GB von Toschiba 
Mainboard: Gigabyte ga-970a-ud3
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep silence 2

Mein Wunsch Pimp:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## mattyhh (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein momentanes System:
Prozessor: Phenom II X6 1055t
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
RAM: 8 GB g.Skil DDR3 1333
HDD: 1 TB Samsung
Graphikkarte: Sapphire  6850 1GB
Netzteil: 530 W bequiet Pure Power 
CPU Kühler: Mugen 2
Gehäuse: Apevia X-Plorer

Mein Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Hallo PCGH
Super Aktion von euch, da mein System eh so langsam den Geist aufgibt, käme mir ein Uppgrade grade wie gerufen.
Da ich aufgrund meiner 2 Kinder eh kaum noch zum Spielen komme und dann auch eher Sportmanager oder Taktikspiele bevorzuge, benötige ich keine High End GraKa. Da ich jedoch mein Computerzimmer aufgeben musste und die  Kiste nun im Wohnzimmer steht, ist ein leises Gehäuse sehr wichtig. Hierfür wäre das bequiet 600 mit den Shadow WingsWing Lüftern ideal.
Mit dem I7 6700 könnte ich gegenüber meiner alten CPU deutlich mehr Leistung bei wesentlich geringerem Verbrauch herausholen. Ein Schritt der absolut  Sinn macht. Den hervorragenden Mugen 2 kann ich dabei weiterhin nutzen.  
Damit sollte mein System wieder Zukunftssicher sein und mir und vielleicht später mal meinem Sohn noch viel Freude machen.
Etwas schade finde ich das man gezwungen ist einen Monitor zu wählen, da mein "alter" NEC mir sehr gute Dienste leistet und mir keinen Grund gibt ihn auszutauschen.
Falls möglich würde ich daher die Monitorpunkte in noch mehr Ram eintauschen 

LG
Matty


----------



## Holdie (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So dann möchte ich mich auch mal bei dieser Super Aktion bewerben 

*Ausgewähltes Upgrade*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Aktuelles System*

Prozessor: I7-3770k
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 3
RAM:8 GB Crucial Ballistix LP DDR3-1600 CL 9 + 8GB Team Elite DDR3-1333 CL9
SDD: 240GB Crucial M500
Graphikkarte: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 
Netzteil: 500 W bequiet Straight Power E10
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

So dann bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass Ihr mich auswählt


----------



## Lupalia (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen 

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank an die PCGH-Redaktion für das Aufrüstgewinnspiel!
Ich möchte mich, wie wahrscheinlich schon ersichtlich, ebenfalls für die Aktion "Pimp my PC" bewerben 
Da mein PC doch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist ( die Anschaffung ist ca. 5 Jahre her ) und jetzt leider der Punkt erreicht ist, an dem ich neue Spiele nicht mehr so wie gewünscht genießen kann, würde ich mich extrem über ein Upgrade freuen.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Intel Core I5 2500K
Nvidia GeForce Asus GTX570 DirectCU II
8GB DDR3 RAM
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
Antec 520W Netzteil
fractal design arc computer base
Acer AL2216W Monitor (16:10)


Mein Wunschsystem besteht aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Eine neue Grafikkarte wäre natürlich auch noch was schönes, allerdings denke ich, dass ich langfristig mit einer neuen "Basis" besser aufgestellt bin.
Außerdem habe ich vor kurzem mit dem streamen auf Twitch begonnen und hätte auch Lust, einen eigenen Youtubekanal zu gründen, kann das aber leider aus Hardware- und Kostengründen nur sehr langsam, vielleicht auch gar nicht verwirklichen... eure Readktion könnte mir da wirklich weiterhelfen!
Über eine Berücksichtigung meines 5 Jahre alten PC's würde ich mich deshalb ( wie viele andere auch ) natürlich sehr freuen 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian Karl


----------



## Philipp223 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo zusammen,


gute Idee mit dem neuen Pimp my PC!! Würde gerne mitmachen.

Philipp


Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Core i7 5820k
MSI X99A Gaming 9ACK
4x 8GByte HyperX Fury DDR4 2133
MSI Geforce GTX 750ti
Corsair H110i GT
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 watt
Segate Barracuda 7200.12 500GByte
Samsung 850 evo 120 GByte
Fractal Design Define R5 schwarz



Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 ×140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## Hobbit9797 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Zuallererst möchte ich mich für dieses besondere Giveaway bedanken, dafür, dass ihr mir und den anderen Teilnehmern die Möglichkeit schenkt, eine Modernisierung unserer PCs zu gewinnen.
Da mein aktueller Rechner eine Art Frankensteins Monster ist, würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ihr ihm etwas neues Leben einhauchen würdet. 

Hier erstmal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:


CPU: FX-6300 mit boxed Kühler
GPU: MSI R9 270X 2GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P
RAM: 1x8GB
Speicher: 2x500GB HDD
PSU: be quiet! System Power 7 600W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya II mit den voreingebauten Kühlern
DVD Brenner
Monitor: NEC MultiSync 20WGX² 1680x1050

Ich habe den PC damals als prebuilt für relativ wenig Geld bei One.de gekauft und zwischendurch die GPU und das Netzteil geupgraded. Den Monitor habe ich gebraucht bei ebay gekauft.
Ich denke mal, dass man nachvollziehen kann, warum ich unbedingt bessere Hardware brauche. 

Folgende Hardware habe ich von den möglichen Gewinnen ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)

Ich will hier noch schnell begründen, warum ich mir die jeweiligen Komponenten rausgesucht habe.

*MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte):*
Mein aktueller Prozessor ist leider zu oft das Bottleneck, das meine Leistung ausbremst. Die FX Serie von AMD ist einfach nicht so gut für Gaming geeignet wie die Cores von Intel  Ich habe mich gegen den i7er entschieden, da diese nicht unbedingt für Gaming ausgelegt sind und ich nicht vorhabe, rechenintensive Aktivitäten wie Video Rendering etc. durchzuführen.

*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte):*
Von den drei möglichen Kühlern gefällt mir dieser optisch am Besten, da ich Tower Kühler einfach schöner finde als Top Blower und  größere Kühler auch mehr hermachen als der kleine Pure Rock, auch wenn dieser auch ausreichen würde.

*2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte):*
Für Skylake braucht man einfach den DDR 4 RAM  Jedoch habe ich mich auch hier nicht für das 32GB Kit entschieden, da ich als Gamer einfach nicht so viel RAM brauche.

* be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte):*
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist eine Katastrophe: Kein USB3(nicht, das mein Mainboard das unterstützen würde ), nur 27cm Grafikkarten Support, schweres Kabelmanagement und einfach nicht so schön wie das Silent Base 800. Ich sehne mich einfach nach was Modernem 

* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (5 Punkte):*
Hier habe ich mich für die günstigste Variante entschieden, da hier 1ms Reaktionszeit zu 2ms mit der nächst teureren geboten wird. Auf die 1440p kann ich getrost verzichten, da meine Grafikkarte das einfach nicht besonders gut mitmacht. Selbst bei den 1650x1050 hat sie schon genug Probleme 

Ich denke mal, dass ich meine Entscheidungen ziemlich stichhaltig begründen konnte. 

Falls ich als Gewinner ausgesucht werde, würde ich mich zu aller erst extrem freuen und anschließen auf die Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte gehen. Als Student kann ich es mir leider nicht leisten meinen PC sinnvoll aufzurüsten, da ich wenn dann fast alles ersetzen müsste, was sehr teuer wäre. Wenn ich also gewinnen würde, könnte ich auch ein wenig mehr Geld in eine GPU investieren, so dass ich mir wahrscheinlich eine R9 290 oder eine R9 380X, sobald diese released wird,  kaufen würde. Ich will endlich neue Spiele auf max Settings mit 60fps spielen dürfen! 

Hoffentlich berücksichtigt ihr meine Bewerbung trotz dem Fakt, das ich mich heute erst angemeldet habe. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner.

Liebe Grüße
~Hobbit9797


----------



## Xintron (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich bei Eurer Aktion bewerben. Mein System ist nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und hätte eine Frischzellenkur bitter nötig.
Hier mein momentaner Systemzustand:

Mainboard MSI P6TSE
Prozessor i7 920
Grafik EVGA GTX670 Rev.2
RAM 6x2GB
SSD  Samsung 820 240G
HDD WD Green 2TB und Samsung 103UJ 1TB
Netzteil Thermaltake Berlin und
Gehäuse Thermaltake Soprano.

Ich würde mein System gern wie folgt von Euch aufrüsten lassen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

So, nun hoffe ich mal als langjähriger treuer Leser, dass Ihr ein Herz für mein altes System habt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Heiko


----------



## Schasa (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

LG an das PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte gern teilnehmen.

Hier meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das System für "Pimp my PC":
Core 2 Duo E8400
Gigagyte GA-EP45-DS3
8GB DDR2 RAM
Radeon 5570
64 GB SanDisk SSD
450W BeQuiet-Netzteil
Gehäuse Phoenix Neo

Mein System ist seit 2008 im Einsatz. Die neue Konfiguration setzt ähnlich wie Anno 2008 das Hauptaugenmerk auf CPU-Leistung. Die Grafik des i5 oder alternativ die vorhandene 5570 ist vorerst ausreichend. Ganz wichtig ist ein Silent-System! Später wird noch eine FreeSync taugliche AMD Grafikkarte nachgerüstet werden, sobald eine entsprechend leise Karte verfügbar sein sollte.

Hier das Foto vom Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC und ich freuen sich schon sehr auf die Aktion!


----------



## Isleman (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i7 2600
Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-V
Netzteil: Cooler Master 460W
Grafikkarte: GTX 660
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
SSD: Samsung 120 GByte
HDD: Samsung 1TB
RAM: Samsung 8GB
Monitor: BENQ 24 Zoll


Mein Wunschupgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Xintron (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich bei Eurer Aktion bewerben. Mein System ist nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und hätte eine Frischzellenkur bitter nötig.
Hier mein momentaner Systemzustand:

Mainboard MSI P6TSE
Prozessor i7 920
Grafik EVGA GTX670 Rev.2
RAM 6x2GB
SSD  Samsung 820 240G
HDD WD Green 2TB und Samsung 103UJ 1TB
Netzteil Thermaltake Berlin und
Gehäuse Thermaltake Soprano.

Ich würde mein System gern wie folgt von Euch aufrüsten lassen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

So, nun hoffe ich mal als langjähriger treuer Leser, dass Ihr ein Herz für mein altes System habt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Heiko


----------



## Keitodark (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

Ich habe hier die zusammenstellung vom gewinnspiel und ein Bild sowie meine jetzige Hardware.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)



Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



So nun zu meiner Hardware:

Case: Zalman Z11 plus
Mainboard: ASrock 990FX Fatal1ty Killer
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U12 mit 2 BeQuiet! Shadow Wings
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X CL9
Festplatten: 2x 1TB S-ata 2, 1x 500GB S-ata, Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB
Grafikkarte: Powercolor AMD R9 290 PCS+
NT: EVGA NEX750B 750W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe sehr das ich gewinne, da mein Rechner mal wieder Aufgerüstet werden könnte, damit ich wieder Streamen und YT Videos bearbeiten kann ohne meinen Rechner die ganze Nacht laufen lassen zu müssen.


----------



## Schiffschraublose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH

Tolle Aktion mal wieder von Euch die wie gerufen kommt ,da ich gerne in naher Zukunft aufrüsten wollte!

Mein jetziges System :                   gigabyte ga-970a-ud3 Mainboard
                                                                  2x 8GB DDR3 Ram von Kingston
                                                                  MSI GTX 970 4G
                                                                  AMD FX 8350 Prozessor
                                                                  1x128 GB SSD 1x 256 GB SSD Von Kingston  und eine 2TB HDD 
                                                                  BeQuiet 730w L8 80plus Bronze Netzteil
                                                                  ARC XL Gehäuse von Fractal Design
                                                                  Aero Cool Gehäusebelüftungs - System 


Meine Gewünschten Aufrüst-Komponenten liegen vor allem im CPU Bereich,da habe ich mir folgende Wunsch Config zusammen gestellt:


                                                                   Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
                                                                   CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
                                                                   RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
                                                                   Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Es bleiben zwar noch 2 Punkte übrig,bin aber mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse und Netzteil voll zufrieden.


Hoffe ich gewinne und viele Grüße an das PCGH-Team

Robin


----------



## Lecarm (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH- Redaktion,

mein aktuelles System ist:

 CPU:                    AMD Phenom 2 x6 1050 T
RAM:                    8GB 1333 Mhz Teamgroup
Mainboard:       Asus M4A87TD Evo
Graka:                  AMD Radeon HD 6790
SSD:                      OCZ- Vertex 450
Gehäuse:            Raidmax skorpio
Netzteil:            600 W netzteil von Arlt

Mein System hab ich ca. Okt 2011 gebaut und war/ bin soweit damit zufrieden. Bis auf das ich super gerne GTA5 spielen würde aber nicht kann, weil meine Graka das nicht halbwegs flüssig schafft. Mein CPU Kühler is immer noch ein boxed Kühler der im Sommer immer viel zu laut ist, so auch mein Netzteil und der Ram könnte mal etwas mehr Mhz hergeben, daher folgende Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mein Computer aufrüsten könntet, vielen Dank und den anderen auch viel Glück





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit etwas Licht sieht jeder PC aus wie ein Supermodel


----------



## Fischk0pf02 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGamesHardware-Community, 
Ich möchte hier Mein Derzeitiges Sytem einreichen.Es ist Ca. 6 jahre alt.Ich habe EInfach keinen spaß mehr beim Zocken.
Ich kann GTA V auf schlechtesten settings mit max 10FPS mit einem haufen ruckler zocken.Ich war bis heute immer sehr zufrieden mit den Komponenten.Nur langsam wird es mal nötig etwas neues zu suchen.Ich benötige nicht immer das beste.Da ich in Ausbildung gehe und nicht mal eben 500€ für neue Komponenten möchte ich ihnen hier mein System vorstellen.
Jetzt zu meinen Komponenten.
Grafikkarte :AMD Radeon HD 5450 1GB
CPU:Intel Core i5 750
Ram:Hynix HMT125U6BFR8C-G7 3x 2GB
Mainboard:Ist mir leider unbekannt da es aus einem Dell Inspiron 580 stammt.
CPU KÜHLER:i5 boxed
HDD:MAXTOR STM3500320AS 500GB
GEHÄUSEell Inspiron 580
Netzteil:300w Dell netzteil
Opt.Laufwerk:TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653G ATA Device
Das waren Jetzt alle meine Komponenten, Sind nicht die besten deswegen möchte ich gerne mal etwas neues haben.
Ich würde mich über die Komponenten die ich gewählt habe Freuen. Ich habe diese ausgewählt die ich für mich selber gut finden würde. Ich brauche nicht immer die aktuellsten und neusten.Die Bilder werde ich anhängen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (6. November 2015)

*u r officially pimped!*

Mein jetziges System:
CPU:Intel Core i5-750
Mainboar: ASRock P55 Pro
GPU: GeForce GTX 970
RAM: Crucial PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM UDIMM
Laufwerke: SAMSUNG HD502HJ 500GB, Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, OCZ-VERTEX4 128 GB

Mein Wunsch-System:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich hatte mein System für den Witcher mit einer GTX970 aufgerüstet. Leider hatte sich mein Budget damit schon zum größten Teil erschöpft. Um auch der CPU noch etwas mehr zu entlocken, habe ich mich etwas ins Übertakten eingelesen und so, zusammen mit einem neuen Kühler, auch noch ein bisschen was aus meiner alten CPU rausgequetscht. Auf Dauer muss da aber ein neuer CPU her und ein neues Mainboard gleich mit  und wenn ich schon dabei bin, dann würde ich mir auch neues RAM wünschen. Dementsprechend sieht meine Wunschliste aus.
Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass ihr unbestechlich seid, dann würde ich natürlich sofort ein riesen Haribo-Paket hier aus Bonn schicken. Ich könnte natürlich auch auf die Tränendrüse drücke und von meinen zwei kleinen Kindern erzählen und von meinem schmalen Doktorandengehalt. Stattdessen möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und euch für eure tolle Arbeit und für Aktionen wie diese hier danken. 

Macht weiter so und liebe Grüße

Felix


----------



## KaiSie (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein wunderschönen guten Tag wünsche ich euch allen,

ich würde sehr gerne bei euerer Aktion mitmachen und hoffe das ich auch dran komme 
Vielleicht hilft es ja das wenn ihr wisst das ich nächstes Wochenende Geburtstag habe  aber ich glaube wohl eher nicht XD

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU:   Intel Core i5-3570K 3,4GHz
CPU-Kühler: Enermax Liquitmax 2
Mainboard:    Gigabyte Z77-UD3H
RAM:   16GB DDR3-1600
SSD:    Samsung EVO 850 1TB
HDD:     WD Caviar Black 2TB
                 Samsung HD 103UJ 1TB
GPU:    Gainward Geforce GTX 980 4GB
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 600W


Meine Wunschverbesserung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mal Schaun ob ich einer der glücklichen bin 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai


----------



## Dicasy (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich nehme hiermit dankend an Ihrer Aktion teil. So eine Gelegenheit lässt die Herzen immer höher Schlagen und beflügelt zukünftige Zocker-Phantasien.
Mein jetziges System sieht wie folgt aus:

Cpu FX 6300
Mainboard Asrock 970 Extreme 3
Kühler Enermax T40
Ram 8GB Crucial DDR3 1600
SSD Kingston 120GB 
Grafikkarte Asus DirectCUIIOC R9 270
Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500W
Gehäuse  Sharkoon Vaya II
CD-Brenner von LG
Monitor Iiyama Prolite E2008HDD

Um eine bessere Kühlung zu gewährleisten habe ich mehr Öffnungen für Lüfter geschaffen, wo drunter leider die Optik gelitten hat. 
Das System war auch das Erste, was ich selber komplett aus Einzelteilen zusammen gebaut habe. 

Ich wünsche mir als Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Benedikt


----------



## Justin0706 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, Mein Name ist Justin und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer! Doch das  Geld reicht leider so gut wie nie aus, um mir mal richtig was zu gönnen! Deswegen mache ich voller Hoffnung hier bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit!
Natürlich will ich mich noch für diese Möglichkeit, uns Lesern,  diese Möglichkeit zu bieten.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Amd Fx 8120
GPU: Nvidea Geforce GTX 770 (2gb)
RAM: 8Gb 1333 Mhz
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 (500w)
Case: No name
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake true spirit 120m
Festplatten: 1Tb WD HDD, 250 Gb Samsung HDD
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-78lmt-Usb3




Und hier mein Wunschsetup des Gewinnspiels:

MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange
iyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1


Vielen Dank für die Chance hier was zu Gewinnen! Ich würde mich riesig über einen Gewinn freuen, da es mich finanziell sehr entlasten würde, und ich in meinem Leben noch nichtnal ne´ Packung Kaugummi gewonnen habe.

Lg
Justin0706


----------



## Thorben123 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!
Erstmal. Ich finde solche Aktionen von euch einfach nur Super.  Allgemein ist "PC Games Hardware" sehr toll. Man lernt vieles neues und man lernt die neue Hardware kennen.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir mein Gaming-Setup fertigzustellen. D.h. ein paar Teile habe ich schon, aber die Sachen,  die man hier gewinnen kann sind bei weitem besser als die, die ich geplant hatte mir zu holen. Hoffe ich kann gewinnen^^ Ihr könnt gerne solche Sachen machen. Ich weiß, dass ich ein paar Sachen gar nicht brauche z.B. das Gehäuse, aber es ist immer schön etwas schöneres/besseres zu haben  Die Grafikkarte is ausserdem das wichtigste für mich. Ich weiß nicht genau wieso aber ich konnte keine Bilder hochladen im Anhang, deswegen einfach ein paar Links von den Bildern 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Meine jetzige Hardware:
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Broken Eco
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97M-D3H (Ich weiß, dass ich mit dem Chipsatz Z97 nichts anfangen kann, aber sie hatten das H97 nicht mehr auf Lager und haben mir deshalb das geschickt.)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce 210 1GB DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3 @1600Mhz von Geil Black Dragon Edition.
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Pro
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Meine Wunschhardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe sehr dass ich genommen werde. Würde mich sehr freuen. Ich gucke eure Youtube Videos und lese eure Magazine nun seid ca. 1Jahr und es macht immer Spaß die nächsten zu schauen und zu lesen. 

Liebe Grüße: Thorben123


----------



## lightmoony (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin

auch ich möchte gerne teilnehmen damit mal was als PC dient was sich spielbar nennen kann.
Zurzeit läuft noch ein alter Stangenpc bei mir, der einmal durch die Reparatur ging und so einiges getauscht wurde was das System nicht unbedingt besser gemacht hat.

Gehäuse:  HP Compaq DC5850 Microtower
Mainboard: MicroStar MS-7500 v 1.0
CPU:  AMD Athlon Dual Core 4450B @ 2,3GHz
CPU Kühler: noname Turmkühler mit Gehäuseeinbindung
RAM:  gesamt 2GB DDR2 - 667 (2x 512MB Transcend; 2x 512MB Hynix HP)
Festplatten:  WDC WD800JD - 60L SAS ATA (80GB)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 3100 Graphic Chip onboard
Netzteil: HP Eigenmarke PC-7036

Meine Wunschkompos wären folgende:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Graka kann ich eher selbst ersetzen als das nette Paket was hier zu gewinnen ist. Gehäuse, HDD und Laufwerk habe ich schon was neueres, nur leider nicht kompatibel zu dem momentanen System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die unschärfe auf dem Innenleben, irgendwie spinnt der Autofocus bei meinem Handy


----------



## Mustang97 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben:

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: MSI 770-C45
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR3 SDRAM
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5870

Liebe Grüße
Mustang97


----------



## SteelGreat (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Da es langsam Zeit wird das meine alte Schraddelkiste neue Hardware bekommt diese aber tweilweise sehr teuer ist kommt einen dieses Gewinnspiel doch gelegen.
Mein System ist ca 6-7 Jahre alt, dabei gehe ich vom ältesten Bauteil aus, der CPU. Das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte wurde zwischendurch mal ausgetauscht. 
Da ich gerne viel Arma III spiele und dieses Spiel leider sehr sehr viel CPU Leistung benötigt stehe ich gröstenteils mit nur 10-20 FPS da was nicht grade schön ist.
Deswegen ergreife ich hier die Chance das ihr das PCGH-Team mein alten Rechner wieder zu neuem Glanz erstrahlen lasst.


Wunschsystem

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitige Hardware

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
Mainboard: Asus P5G41T-M LX
RAM: 2x 4096 MB Corsair DDR3 RAM
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GTX 570
Netzteil: MS-N550-VAL-CM 550Watt
CPU-Kühler: Tranquillo Rev.2
Festplatten: 1x WDC WD6400 600GB  1x Samsung HD103SI 1TB


----------



## Gorlab (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH team

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Rest wird noch editiert, da ich gerade in der Arbeit sitze


----------



## SteelBuggi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD FX-4100
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 2x16GB 1833
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 2G Gaming
Netzteil: 600 Watt

Gewünschtes System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Die Zusammensetzung der Komponenten ergibt sich daraus, da ich mein getanes Werk der Video Spiele gerne Online stelle (Youtube).
Da das Rendern sehr viel Leistung benötigt und ich durch diese Tätigkeit wieder den Spaß am spielen gefunden haben, würde ich mich sehr freuen
wenn meine Tätigkeit damit unterstützten würdet, den der kleine AMD FX-4100 schnauft schon ordentlich wenn es an die Arbeit geht,
der Mieter darunter, Herr GTX 960 denkt sich jedesmal warum da oben so ein Lärm herrscht.

Danke für dieses Tolle Gewinnspiel und allen viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SteelBuggi


----------



## DarylDixonGTS (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja Hallo 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


CPUentium G2030 DualCore 3,0GHz
GPU: 2x GeForce GTS:450
Ram: Samsung 2x 8GB 1600
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD63A3
HDD:Maxtor SATA1
Netzteil: Beq quiet 400W
Monitor:Samsung P2470LHD

Gruß PCGH Leser Leon Alekseev


----------



## mathi22949 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi

Erstens freue ich mich, das ihr uns die Möglichkeit gibt etwas zu gewinnen..Bin zum ersten Mal hier  
Mein System ist gerade abgeschmiert und ich tippel nun von einem Pc eines Bekannten. Aber nun zum wichtigen Teil:
Der aktuelle (naja, nicht laufende) Pc:

Mainboard AS Rock N68C-S UCC Integrierte Grafik
Seagate Festplatte 500GB
Netzteil P-Case 460Watt
Gehäuse?
Habe diesen Pc damals als komplett gekauft. Reicht heute leider für aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr aus. 
Ich bin mittlerweile 37J. und habe erst vor kurzem mit dem spielen, durch mein Ziehsohn, angefangen (grins). Aber dafür ist man ja nie zu alt. Und mein nächstes Vorhaben wären Videos bei youtube. 

Mein Wunsch: Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600k 
                                CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
                               RAM: 2x 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)
                               Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange+Sichtfenster
                              Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1

Foto meines alten Pc's ist im Anhang 
LG Mathias


----------



## Nef (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Huhu PCGH! Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück hier, vielleicht klappt es ja sogar mal 

Mein System ist relativ aktuell und gut Spieletauglich, ich hab es erst Anfang diesen Jahres komplett neu auf die Beine gestellt mit einem Budget von 1100 €

Aktuell besteht es aus:
Mainboard: MSI Z87 Gaming
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
RAM: 4x4 GB DDR 3 1866 G.Skill
GPU: Zotac Geforce GTX 970 Extreme Core AMP Edition
Ansonsten noch eine SSD, HDD und das übliche.


Hier eine kurze Begründung der Auswahl:

Da CPU und RAM bei mir schnell genug sind, habe ich mich für die 980 Ti entschieden, auch wenn eine 2. GTX 970 möglich wäre, ich mag allerdings eher Singlecore GPUs, die haben nicht solche Hitzeprobleme, Microrucken, Strommumsatz etc.
Mein CPU Kühler ist auch leise und Leistungsstark, da bekommt man von der PCGH ja immer gute Empfehlungen und Tests, daher lieber das Lüfterset fürs Gehäuse.
Mit der zusätzlichen SSD hätte ich mehr Platz für meine Lieblingsspiele.
Am Gehäuse vermisse ich bei mir das Seitenfenster, mit dem be quit wäre das gegeben.
Den Ausgewählten Monitor würde ich wohl als 2. Monitor verwenden da ich oft noch den Browser offen hab um etwas nachzuschauen, wäre praktisch da einen 2. Bildschirm zu haben.

Am meisten würde für mich das Grafikkartenupdate Sinn machen, deshalb dort auch die meisten Punkte, ein Update der Infrastruktur würde nur marginale Verbesserungen bringen. Na mal sehen ob ich vielleicht das Glück habe ausgewählt zu werden . Das Interessanteste ist ja was dann in der Print Ausgabe landet 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: Ich weiss, ich hab mein Netzteil falsch herum eingebaut :/

Viel Glück allen, und cooles Gewinnspiel muss ich sagen. Ach, und interessant zu sehen wieviele Leute hier ihren ersten Beitrag schreiben :>


----------



## CplAlone (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team ,

Da mein PC so langsam anfängt mehr Probleme zu machen, als er lösen kann habe ich mich entschieden an dieser wunderbaren Aktion teilzunehmen.
Und ich hoffe, das mir diese Möglichkeit zuteil werden kann, aber ich freue mich auch für jeden anderen, der gewinnt, da es manche nötiger haben und so eine Chance fast einmalig ist.
Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Centurion 5 II

Netzteil:  Ein billiges von LC Power mit 600W

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77M-D3H

CPU: i5 3570 mit Boxed-Kühler

GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 660Ti

RAM: 8GiB von G-Skill

HDD: 1TB von WD

SSD: eine  günstige  128GB von SanDisk
Und man kann sich im angehängten Bild  auch einen Überblick darüber verschaffen 

Und auf folgende Komponenten möchte ich mein System upgraden lassen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) 

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)

Naja ich habe mich für die Komponenten entschieden, die ich wirklich gebrauchen könnte. 
- Den i5, weil der völlig ausreichend ist und man ihr dank des CPU-Kühlers auch nen bisschen OC machen kann.
und weil eine Grafikkarte aufgrund der vorrausichtlich kommenden Grafikkarten 2016 (z.B. Nvidias Pascal Architektur)
ein zu "kleinen" Powerzuwachs bringt, lieber noch ein bisschen gedulden die 660Ti läuft noch  .
- Das Netzteil, weil mein altes nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend ist und 600W masse reichen.
- Die 16GiB DDR4 RAM, weil das mit dem Mainboard einher geht und eine zukunftsfähige Geschwindigkeit liefert
- Und zu guter letzt das Display, weil man ja eins auswählen musste 

Einen Versuch ist es ja allemal wert, viel Glück euch allen und fröhliches Spielen ^-^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
CplAlone


----------



## Leonar7or (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Amd Athlon xp 3200+
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce FX 5500
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB DDR SDRAM
Mainboard: ASRock K7Upgrade-600
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint P80 160 GB
Netzteil: Colors IT 400W


----------



## renrod (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, sensationelle(s) Aktion/Gewinnspiel an der/dem ich mit riesen Vorfreude teilnehmen will !

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU : Intel Xeon W3530 @ 4,2GHZ ( i7 930 )
CPU Kühler : EK Supremacy AcetalEdition
Mainboard : MSI x58 Pro
RAM : 12GB -> 6 x 2GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 @ 1600 CL9
HDD : Samsung  840 EVO 250GB & 500GB Seagate 7200rpm
GPU : Asus 7970 Ref. @ 1125/1575 mit montiertem Accelero Xtreme III
Case : Coolermaster HAF 932
Netzteil : Enermax Revolution87+ 850W


Mein Wunschtraum :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe mich für die oben genannten Komponenten aus folgenden Gründen entschieden :

A: Mein i7 930 @ 4.2GHZ Dinosaurier sich ständig langweilt während meine geliebte 7970 bei 99% Auslastung am rödeln ist !!! ( z.b Witcher 3 )
B: Mein Wasserkühlungssystem in Rente gehen soll und dies wunderbar durch einen neuen Top Luft CPU Kühler ( 3.8GHZ gehen da bestimmt noch ) und ein schönes neues Case herrlich vereinbart werden kann !
C: Meine Samsung 840 Evo 250GB komplett voll ist und ich dringend neuen Speicher für Fallout 4 benötige ! ( 7200RPM geht einfach nicht mehr... )

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende !

LG,

Carl


----------



## AimTastic (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Anfangs möchte ich sagen, dass ich solche Aktionen von euch echt Klasse finde, weiter so!

Nun zu meinem aktuellen PC:

Prozessor: AMD FX 8350
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 ti Boost
Netzteil: be quiet! 580W Bronze
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR3 Ram 
Gehäuse: MS-TECH X3 Crow
HDD: WD 750GB
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake FrioOCK

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

45 von 45 Punkten

Da mir die Bewerbung noch ein Bisschen kurz vorkommt erkläre ich noch warum ich die Komponenten gewählt habe, die 980 ti, da meine aktuelle Graka nicht mehr wirklich ausreichend für aktuelle Titel ist. 
Den Dark Rock Pro 3, weil ich vorhabe meinen verhältnismäßig schwachen Prozessor deutlich zu übertakten, wofür mir mein bisheriger Kühler zu laut war, die SSD, naja was soll ich mit DDR4 ram? 
Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da ich mein Gehäuse behalten möchte und das neue Netzteil wesentlich energieeffizienter ist, und durch den Monitor würde ich mit der neuen Grafikkarte mein drei Monitor Setup vervollständigen können.
Ich vermute mal, dass ich einer der Wenigen bin, der die Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen hat und somit weiß, dass man eher gewinnt wenn man eine ansprechendere Bewerbung hat, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern einschließlich mir selbst viel Glück. 

Hier mein PC Bild:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=758913&uid=142583&d=1446820880


----------



## udopmg (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mittlerweile ist mein derzeitiger PC für die immer umfangreicheren Grafikprogramme zu langsam, besonders bei der Bearbeitung von RAW-Bildern.
Deshalb muss ich aufrüsten.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:
AMD Athlon II X3 460 Boxed Kühler
Nvidia GeForce GT 730
Asus M4A88T-M/ USB3
HDD WD 5000 AAJS-00YFA0
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Netzteil Be Quit 350 Watt
RAM 2x4GB


----------



## flaussiblau (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
mein System: 
Asrock X99m killer + Samsung 941 M.2 256GB 
5820k
16GB DDR 4 3000er
Seagate 2TB 
EVGA GTX 980 SC 2.0
EVGA 1000W G2
Corsair H110 GTX
Asus VE278HE
Parvum 2.0

Habe mich entschieden für:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vieleicht habe ich ja mal Glück


----------



## Kingmakke (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Community, na dann versuche ich hier auch mal mein Glück  Ich könnte jetzt ne alte Möhre von 2005 aus dem Keller holen und posten aber lassen wir das xD
Mein jetziges System sieht zwar optisch gut aus, ist aber trotzdem schon etwas betagter!

Aktuell verwende ich:
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955BE
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair DDR3
Graka: MSI GTX570 twinFrozr III
Netzteil: beQuiet Power Zone 750 Watt
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Gehäuse: Lancool K62
Bildschirm: Acer P243W

Den PC habe ich mir in liebevoller Kleinarbeit im Jahre 2009 zusammengestellt (wie Stolz ich war sieht man ja an meiner Signatur zum sysprofile, welches ich seit damals auch nicht aktualiesiert habe) 
Da ich beim Kauf auf Qualität gesetzt habe lebt der PC auch heute noch.^^ Einzig das Netzteil und Motherboard sind seither über den Jordan gegangen und wurden durch neuere Komponenten von beQuiet! und Asus ersetzt und die Grafikkarte wurde 2013 gegen die oben gennante MSI Karte getauscht^^ Als Student fehlen mir zur Zeit leider die Mittel für eine grössere Neuanschaffung von Kernkomponeten...

nun zu meinen Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die grösste Entscheidung direkt zu Anfang: CPU oder Grafikkarte?! Puh...GTA5 hab ich IMMER NOCH NICHT spielen können und nun stehen Fallout 4 und das neue NFS in den Startlöchern...ich kann also eigentlich beides super gebrauchen...rational bringt mir der Prozessor aber im Alltag mehr, vor allem, da ich zwecks Studium aktuell mit Cinema4D arbeite und stundenlanges CPU-Rendering echt anstrengend ist und hier gut beschleunigt werden könnte.
Bei dem CPU-Kühler spare ich hierfür etwas, da mein Mugen 2 eine brachiale Kühlleistung mit seiner riesigen Oberfläche bietet...aber schließlich musste ich ja einen Gegenstand in der Rubrik nehmen  und Lüfter sind mehr als genug vorhanden! 
Passend zu CPU und Board benötige ich natürlich auch DDR4 RAM^^ hatte mich erst für 2x4GB entschieden, hatte aber noch Punkte übrig und hab es dann so geschoben, dass ich eine perfekte Ausnutzung erreiche und würde mich natürlich auch über 4x8GB RAM freuen 
Beim Gehäuse muss ich sagen bin ich eigentlich ebenfalls mit meinem K62 mehr als zufrieden, so dass ich das Gehäuse zu einem Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin machen würde, so werden gleich zwei Leute glücklich 
Und zu guter Letzt der Monitor...hier habe ich wieder viel Wert drauf gelegt, da ein grosser Monitor beim Modellieren/Animieren mit Cinema4D und auch beim Programmieren sehr nützlich wäre...meinen jetziger TFT habe ich ebenfalls 2009 hier im Forum gekauft! (nochmals danke an portvv ... er läuft immer noch! xD). In den letzten Monaten vernehme ich aber leider ein hochfrequentes Piepen was periodisch alle 2-3 Sekunden auftritt...könnte also ein mögliches Ende bevorstehen, ist aber auch so beim Arbeiten mehr als nur nervig!

Joah, so viel zu meiner Bewerbung!^^ Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen!!!
Weihachtsmann, ich hab dir einen langen Brief geschrieben... *sing*

schöne Grüße,
Markus

PS: Bild im Anhang


----------



## FliegeFrosch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2015.

Vorwort zum jetzigen Pc:
Ich habe den Pc schon mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgerüstet, aber teure Updates kann ich mir nicht leisten (Grafikkarte usw.).
Unter anderem deswegen kommt diese Aktion wie gerufen, außerdem bietet mein Setup eine perfekte Plattform für eine Verbesserung.

Mein jetziger Pc :

i5 4590
Msi H97 Guard-Pro
4gb Crucial Ballistix sports ddr3 1600mhz und 4gb Kingston HyperX Genesis ddr3 1600mhz 
Intel Stock Kühler
Gainward Gt 640
be quiet pure power l8 530w cm
1tb Seagate Desktop HDD
Fractal Design Define r4


Gewählte aufrüst Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## eric_2002_eric (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Mein Aktueller PC:

CPU:AMD A6-3620
RAM:8GB DDR3 (1600mhz
GPU:Asus Geforce GTX 650 2gb GDDR5
Gehäuse:CIT Vanquish grün
HDD:WD 500gb
SSD:Intenso 128gb
CPU Kühler:AMD Box kühler
Netzteil:700Watt Sharkoon WPM Bronze

Meine Wunschkonfiguration

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Bild:


----------



## Tobix28 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team 

Ich will mich bewerben für PCGH Pimp my PC 2015 

Der Grund:
Ich Zocke so dies und das aber da ich auf meinem Fernseher(4K) spiele reicht meine GTX760 nicht aus. 
Normale Bearbeitung sowie Homeoffice läuft über meinen 24 Zoll Monitor von AOC.
Mit meiner Cpu/Mainboard bin ich voll kommen zufrieden das Gehäuse (von einem HP fertig PC) ist sehr alt und wollte mir bald das Corsair
780T kaufen, dann passt die Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall rein. Und ein Asus Hero VII
mit einem 5820k sollte auch noch dazu. 

Mein momentanes Equip:

Mainboard: ASUS A68HM-K
Cpu: AMD A6-6600k
Gpu: Zotac Gtx 760 4 GB
RAM: Kingston (3x4 GB)
Cpu Kühler: Boxed 
Festplatte: Segate 2 TB
Keine SSD 
Monitor: AOC  DCR 6000:1 

Gewünscht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

LG Tobi


----------



## Camorra91 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU : AMD FX 6300
CPU Kühler : Macho 120 REV.A
Mainboard : ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
RAM : 8 GB DDR3-1333 CRUCIAL Ballistix
HDD : 2T HDD  WD
GPU : Geforce GTX 760 OC 2048 MB GDDR5
Case : Crow2
Netzteil : Coba 650W 80 plus Bronze

----------------------------------------------
Mein Wunschtraum :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## Fr33z3br4in (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Traumteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Jetziger PC
CPU	               i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz 
Grafikkarte	 Evga GTX 560 ti oc
Mainboard	 Msi Z97M-G43 	
Ram	               Crucial 2x 4GB
Netzteil	        Thermaltake London 550W Gold Series
Gehäuse	        Sharkoom VG4-W
Festplatte	 2x Seagate HDD 1TB	(eine ist ungenutzt die ist nur drin, dass se nich irgendwo im Zimmer rumliegt) 
Laufwerk        	 Asus Bulk
CPU Kühler	 Enermax ETS-T40-BK Twister CPU-Kühler

Hab mich für die neue GPU entschieden, da die 560 ti ziemlich schwach ist (kam ja auch vor 4 Jahren auf den Markt).
Außerdem ist mein Gehäuse recht billig und deswegen das Gehäuse.
Mehr Ram kann nie schaden also ab gehts! 
Außerdem ist mein Cpu Lüfter schon rechtt gut und deshalb die normalen Lüfter.

Bild ist im Anhang.


----------



## syndecade (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH Community

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Da mein Rechner schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist möchte ich diese wirklich sehr gute Gelegenheit dazu nutzen evtl. etwas für meine liebe Maschine zu tun.
Die Plattform also Mainboard CPU sind der Hauptfaktor da ich noch den ersten i7 920 besitze der zwar noch gut rennt da übertaktet aber auf dem Gigabyte DS4 Board sind zu viele Flaschenhälse
z.B. in Verbindung mit SSD's oder neuem RAM.
Monitor wird zwar nicht dringend gebraucht aber so könnte ich mal ordentlich Nvidias Surround testen  
Da ich wenn ich ein neues Borad haben möchte eh CPU, RAM und CPU Lüfter tauschen muß past das ganz gut denke ich.
Zum Gehäuse das 1200 war super! Grade bei der Übertakung ohne Wasserkühlung darmals sehr gut.  Es ist mir jedoch inzwischen etwas zu laut geworden auch mit anderen Lüftern auf niedrigster stufe immer noch sehr stark hörbar. Da ich bei der neuen CPU vorerst nicht auf Übertaktung gehn würde past das zwar kleinere aber "leisere" Gehäuse auch ganz gut.

Mein Setup: 

Gehäuse:  ANTEC 1200 Big Tower
Mainboard: Gigabyte  GA-EX58-DS4 (Sockel 1366, rev. 1.0)  
CPU: Intel i7 920 2,4 Ghz @ 3,2 im Moment
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
RAM: G-Skill Rip jaws blue DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Festplatten: Samsung 1,5TB, Samsung SSD evo 840 120 GB und Kingston Hyper X 120 GB
Laufwerke: LG DVD Brenner HN... LG Blueray Laufwerk 3d
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+ ERV850EWT-G Stromversorgung - 850 Watt
Monitore: ASUS VG 2788HR+Nvidia Vision 2  und  ASUS VW246 H 

AUFRÜST TOOL:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bilder im Anhang.

Wünsche allen viel Glück!   Gruß Syn


----------



## VildarShenshi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH,
ich wollte mich im vorraus nur bedanken das ihr so eine Aktion macht 
Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass trotz OC der CPU, nicht mehr als 25-30fps in z.B. Arma3 drin sind. Würde mir dann auch wieder neue Titel wie TheWitcher3 kaufen, weil ich finde das solche Spiele nur in hoher Detail-Stufe zu spielen sind.


Jetziges Setup
CPU: FX6300
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: R9 270X
Mainboard: Gygabite 970A-UD3P
Netzteil: Hamburg Thermaltake 530W
Ram: 2x4Gb 1600Mhz Corsair
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 
SSD: Keine
HDD: 1TB 




Wunsch-Setup:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es würde mich echt freuen die neue Intel i7 prezessoren sowie die DDR4 ram speicher zu testen ^^


PS: Würde mir noch eine neue Grafikkarte holen, obwohl selbst da das Budget nicht mehr als eine GTX970 + SSD zu lässt. Damit lassen sich dann auch alle neuen Titel in Ultra spielen 
MfG Leon


----------



## therrymuendet (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wundschkomponente :
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP

Meine aktuell verbauten Komponente:
CPU und Kühler : intel 3770 3,4 gHz und bequite Dark Rock TF 220 Watt TDP
Mainboard : intel DH77KC
Grafikkarte :ASUS nvidia GForce GTX 980ti strix
Arbeitsspeicher : 10 GB Kingston DDR3 1330 Mhz
Systemspeicher : 128 GB SSD Kingston SH100S3120G und 5 Tb Seagate extern
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 Pro
Gehäuse : SilverStone Grandia Series GD09
Netzteil : Bequit Dark Power pro 11 650 watt

vielen dank für eure mühe und anstrengungen


----------



## Harrizonski (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

-------


----------



## DaXXes (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und dann gibt´s hier gleich so ne klasse Aktion 
Da bewerbe ich mich auch.

Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich noch nen uralten AMD Athlon 64X2 3000+ mit 2 GB RAM, einer EVGA GTX 560 und Windows Vista.
Dann bot sich mir die Möglichkeit, als in unserer Firma die IT erneuert wurde, von meinem Arbeitgeber eine ausgemusterte Workstation zu erstehen. Diese nutze ich nach wie vor und weist folgende Hardware auf:

Gehäuse HP Z210
Mainboard HP 1587h Sockel 1155
Prozessor Intel Xeon E3 1270 3,8 GHz (Sandy Bridge)
RAM 8 GB DDR3 1333
Grafikkarte PowerColor Radeon R9 380 4 GB (vor kurzem selbst ergänzt, ursprünglich Nvidia Quadro 600)
Netzteil 450 W
DVD-Laufwerk
Festplatten: 2x Western Digital á 300 GB, 1x intel SSD 180 GB (selbst nachgerüstet)
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Lüfter: Coolink Swift 92 mm (selbst ergänzt)
Monitor HP LA2006x
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro (selbst aufgespielt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So in allem läuft der Rechner gut, kein Vergleich zu dem alten Athlon, aber speziell gaming-mäßig ist mit der R9 380 wohl das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, weil man hier mit der Workstation vom Platz und der Kühlung an seine Grenzen stößt. Deshalb habe ich mich bei der Upgrade-Aktion auch bewusst für ein neues Gehäuse entschieden. Und der Monitor ist auflösungsmäßig auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, deshalb habe ich mich hier auch für das größte Upgrade entschieden. Ein 27-Zöller mit 1440p wäre schon was Feines 

Hier also meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte, SSD und 1 Festplatte würde ich von meinem bisherigen System in den neuen Rechner übernehmen, dazu ein neues Netzteil und ein paar Lüfter kaufen (dazu gibt es hier im Forum ja eine super Beratung  ).
Die Workstation würde dann mit der übrigen alten Festplatte als reiner Arbeitsrechner in Betrieb bleiben, zum Zocken hätte ich dann aber endlich ein astrein konfiguriertes und zukunftsfähiges System 

Ich hoffe, das Glück ist mir hold; wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg bei der Aktion!
Und dem PCGH-Team keine schlaflosen Nächte, bis dieser Mega-Thread hier durchgefiltert ist - lasst euch Zeit


----------



## Timmae89 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich meinem Rechner 
da manche komponeten zwar in die jahre gekommen sind aber noch einwandfrei laufen macht sich der andre teil der Hardware sich schon für den ruhestand warm 
der rechner ist super zum Filme schauen zum surfen aber wenn ich ein spiel starte dauert es meistens doch sehr lange mit dem laden und die Gpu kann auch nicht mehr Flüssigen Spielen  mit jedem Spiel
Deswegen hoffe ich das ich einwenig glück habe und die neue Hardware Bekomme  



Mein  aktuelles Sytem 
Intel I7 920 @3,8 GHz wird gekühlt von der Cooler Master Seidon 120V
Mainboard ist ein gigabyte Ga EX58 UD4P 
Ram sind 2x 8gb 1600mhz von Kingston 
SSD OCZ Vertex mit 60 GB 
Festplatte hatt nen abgang gemacht :/
Netzteil Ist von EVGA Supernova 650 Watt Gold Vollmodular 
Gehäuse ist BitFenix Comrade
und zuletzt die GPU ist Msi Twin Frozn II 5850

Meine Wunschliste 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Munin666 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich meine Bewerbung einsenden.
Mein PC läuft soweit schon ganz gut, aber ich wünsche mir dennoch eine bessere Grafikkarte, ein besseres Netzteil für eben diese Grafikkarte und eine größere SSD. 
Dies kostet natürlich Geld und um dies zu sparen, bewerbe ich mich für diese Aktion. Außerdem müsste mein PC eh mal besser verkabelt werden. 

Die Auswahl fiel mir jetzt nicht ganz so einfach....ich habe bereits 3x Silent Wings 2 und auch den Dark Rock Pro 3, hier wählte ich die Pure Wings, welche ihr um Zeit zu sparen erst gar nicht einbauen müsst.... 
Die finden sicher eh den Weg in meinen Zweitrechner. 

Also, meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist wie in meiner Signatur zu sehen:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL R2
Mainboard: Asus Z97 Deluxe
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790k
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 CL11
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 Phantom 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 9-CM 580 W
LG BlueRay Brenner
Samsung DVD Brenner
Festplatten: Western Digital Green 1,5tb (Daten), Samsung 840 256GB (OS)
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Lüfter: 3x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 (2x Vorne + 1x oben) + 1x Fractal Design Silent Series R2 (hinten)
Monitor 1: Samsung U28D590D 71,12 cm (28 Zoll) (hierfür brauche ich die gute Grafikkarte)
Monitor 2: Acer S242HLCBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll)
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, eigl ganz gut aber eine neue Grafikkarte wäre schon benötigt und die ist eben nicht ganz günstig als Azubi.

Von euch würde ich mir dann wünschen:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)    (Bitte 140mm)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Von mir aus könnt ihr den Monitor auch einen eurer Mitarbeiter hin stellen und mir eine größere SSD geben (der Monitor kostet 6 Punkte und die SSD 6 Punkte mehr), ansonsten wird ihn wohl mein Vater kriegen, der braucht mal einen neuen.

Ich bedanke mich sehr für eure Chance an diesem Gewinnspiel teil zu nehmen und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich gewinne.


Grüße
Munin


----------



## xJiXsaw (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



type_o schrieb:


> @ xJiXsaw:
> 
> Hast dich schon mal gefragt:> Ob wohl meine CPU sich runter taktet?<
> Du merkst also beim täglichen Arbeiten am PC einen Unterschied zw. 3Gb/s & 6Gb/s?



Wie oben erwähnt bin ich nicht der Vollprofi in Sachen Hardware: 
"Konnte mich aber durch mein mangelndes Wissen an Hardware nicht wirklich entscheiden und habe immernoch viele Fragen offen."
Mit "Unterschied" meine ich, das mir ein Unterschied ohne die SSD aufgefallen ist und das System an sich fixer lief als zuvor. 
Falls meine Schreibweise zu Missverständen geführt hat, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.
Ebenso bitte ich jeden mich Aufzuklären, damit solche Fehler nicht wieder passieren und nicht über andere zu spotten!


----------



## Hoerli1337 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mich für das hier entschieden:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

###################################

Mein PC

Motherboard: ASUS X99-Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 5930K
RAM: 4x4GB HyperX DDR4
GPU: 2x GeForce GTX 980 SC von EVGA
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power 10 Pro
Monitor: Acer XB270H + G-Sync



Ist nur fraglich, ob ich mit meinem PC überhaupt ein Gewinn bekomm


----------



## lhnews (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, 

zuerst einen lieben Dank für diese wunderbare Aktion. Eure Mühe, Fleiß und Liebe zum PC verfolge ich nun seit einiger Zeit auch als Abonnent. Seit ich 1998 meinen ersten PC im Eigenbau zusammengestellt habe, hat mich das Thema bis heute nicht losgelassen. Da ich die gleiche Vorliebe zu guter, effizienter und Leistungsfähiger Hardware habe wie vermutlich alle hier, möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle ebenso auf diese tolle "Pimp my PC"-Aktion bewerben. Leider war in den letzten Jahren die üppige Ausgabe für Hardware etwas gedrosselt, woraus sich schlussendlich folgender PC ergeben hat.

- CPU: Intel Core i3-4330
- MB: AsRock B85M-ITX
- RAM: Crucial 8GB DDR3-1600
- Netzteil: Seasonic 360 Watt
- BD-ROM:  iHOS104
- Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 13
- FP: Intel SSD 180GB
- Zwei zusätzliche Lüfter im Gehäuse (1xvorne, 1xhinten)

Ein Zuhause habe alle Komponenten im Cooler Master N200 gefunden.  Optional befindet sich noch eine 1,5TB große Festplatte als "Datenlager" in zyklischem Gebrauch.

Angezeigt wird alles auf einem 21,5 Zoll großen Monitor von AOC in Full HD (1920x1080).

Mancher wird sich nun die Frage stellen: mit der Hardware zocken? Antwort ist JA! Aber fragt nicht nach dem WIE! Naja was soll ich sagen, 2-3 Jahre alte Titel lassen sich spielen, wenn auch nicht in hohen Details. Die HD4600 im i3 ist eben keine Grafik um aktulle Titel wie GTA5 zu spielen. Würde ich gerne, deswegen habe ich mir folgende Kompenten ausgesucht.

- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bedarf sehe ich durchaus bei einer stärkeren CPU (z.B. i5 oder i7), welcher die GTX 980 entsprechend befeuert sowie einem stärkeren Netzteil. Beides wird wohl schnellstmöglich folgen, sofern Fortuna ihren Segen erteilt 

Ich hoffe natürlich baldmöglichs von PCGH zu hören oder zu lesen, wünschen allen Teilnehmern entsprechend Glück!

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## IopyIopy (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Team,
 hier ist meine Bewerbung 

Aufrüstung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Setup:
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500gb
Gehäuse: CollerMaster N400 ohne Sichtfenster
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 3
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
RAM: 2x 8gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
Lüfter: 2xShadow Wings 120mm, 1xShadow Wings 140mm
Netzteil: Corsair CX 600M

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde auch statt der GPU die 2 8gb Ram Riegel nehmen 

Hoffe ich gewinne 

LG Iopy


----------



## Tubeeee (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCHG-Team,
mein kleiner PC könnte ein kleines Update brauchen. Nicht weil er alt ist, sondern weil das Budget eines Studenten nicht mehr zugelassen hat. 
Neben meinen Arbeiten für mein Studium, muss auch mal eine Runde gezockt werden. Die Entwickler der neuen Titel wie CoD Black Ops 3 oder Fallout 4 nehmen klarerweise keine Rücksicht auf die Finanzen der Spieler. 

Auch wenn mein PC nicht schlecht ist, muss ich meine Chance einfach nutzen und mich bei euch bewerben!

Hier ist meine PC-Konfiguration: (der PC ist übrigens nur durch die Hilfe eures Forums zustande gekommen!- Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mitgeholfen und mich beraten haben. )

Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 (2x8GB)
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 970
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Netzteil: 500W be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold 
Samsung DVD Brenner
Festplatten: Western Digital Green 2,0tb, Samsung 840 256GB
Monitor 1: BenQ 24"

Mein Wunsch wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

Danke für die tolle Möglichkeit und viel Glück auch an die anderen! (Nein das meine ich nicht ernst.. ^^)

LG
Tubeeee


----------



## ThoWeb97 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

AMD FX8350@4.30Ghz
Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2133
BeQuiet Shadow Rock Kühler
XFX R9 280X 3GB
ARGUS APS 720Watt PSU
Zalman Z11 Plus
500GB WD-Black HDD
500GB WD-Green HDD


----------



## S1XxCoRE (6. November 2015)

*Bewerbung fürs PC Pimpen*

Hallo,
Ich Heiße Aaron bin im Jahr 1998 geboren.
Zurzeit haben ich einen recht guten PC jedoch ist er etwas veraltet:

-i7 4770k 4x  3.5GHz
-Asus GTX 680 DC2 2GB  (mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 4 (nachträglich verbaut))
-16GB DDR3 RAM 1600MHz
-Asus z87 pro 3
-Corsair H110i GTX
- Samsung 840 evo 500GB
-WD Black 2TB 
-Corsair HX850i
-Corsair Obsidian 750D

Als Auswahl habe ich :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich euch meinen PC schicken könnte und ihr in "Pimpen" würdet.

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald

Aaron (S1XxCoRe)


----------



## Spitfire1936 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team!
Erstmal ein großes Lob für diese Super Aktion. Die ich auch nutzen werde. 

Dann hier erstmal mein jetziges System:

-Mainboard: ASRock (genauer Name leider nicht bekannt, ist von 2008)
-CPU: AMD Athlon X64
-GPU 8600 TXT
-Netzteil: 400W von POWER
-HDD: Samsung 40 3L J (400 GB)
- 2 GB (DDR 2)

Das wäre dann das was ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## q124 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Zu aller erst, vielen Dank für diese super Aktion !
Eure Videos haben mir schon oft geholfen meinen Pc wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.
Mein aktueller Pc besteht aus :
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz
Mainboard: Asus B85M-G
Grafikkarte:R9 270x 2GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB Kingston DDR3
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB,Samsung HD 103UJ 1TB
Netzteil:Corsair HD620W

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Kev1994 (6. November 2015)

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zu Pimp my PC 2015*

Hallo liebes PCHG-Team,

Da mein PC nicht mehr so die Leistung bringt die ich mir wünsche bewerbe ich mich mal und schau was passiert^^

Mein Wunsch Setup

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC
Prozessor
AMD FX 6300

Mainboard
M5A78L-M LX3

Arbeitsspeicher
2x4 GB DDR3 1866Mhz von Geil

Festplatte(n)
160 GB WD

Grafikkarte
AMD HD 7850 2 GB

Sound
Onboard


Netzteil
LC 550 Watt China Böller

Gehäuse
Zalman T4

Betriebssystem
Windows 10

da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich einer von denn Glücklichen bin.

Mfg Kev


----------



## Tabby91 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wieder einmal eine super Aktion eurerseits und auch der Sponsoren, zudem noch angenehmer gestaltet als die letzte Pimp my PC Aktion. Schade, dass man in der Print-Ausgabe leider keine Regler verschieben konnte  

Hier nun erstmal mein aktuelles System:

*Mainboard:* Asus P8Z77-V LX
*CPU:* Intel i5-3570K
*CPU-Lüfter:* EKL Brocken 2
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 
*HDD & SSD:* 1 TB Seagate HDD & 512 GB Crucial MX100 SSD
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design R5 Black
*Netzteil:* be quiet! E10-CM-500W
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster BX2250

_Upgrade Wunsch:_
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*SSD:* 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


*MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)*
Die in die Jahre gekommene HD 5770 würde ich gerne gegen die GTX 970 tauschen um endlich die Grenze von 30 FPS in aktuellen Titeln wieder nach langer Zeit überschreiten zu können. Das gerade gekaufte Anno 2205 läuft bedauerlicherweise mit minimalen Einstellungen nur halbwegs flüssig. Zudem würde der Lüfter der HD 5770 nicht mehr bei jeder minimalen Belastung voll aufdrehen, dies kann man leider zu gut wahrnehmen, auch mit geschlossenem Gehäuse. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr den Brocken 2 eingebaut habe ist zumindest die CPU leiser geworden, ich wäre sehr angetan wenn die Grafikkarte nachziehen würde. Nun wäre es dann auch endlich sinnvoll die CPU ein wenig zu übertakten ohne die Grafikkarte als Flaschenhals zu haben.

*be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)*
Ein neues Lüfter-Set aus drei Silent Wings 2 (wenn möglich 140mm) würde das Upgrade dann nun super mit frischer Luft versorgen und könnte gut mit der eingebauten Lüfter Regelung betrieben werden um das System noch ein wenig leiser zu bekommen, da mir ein Silent-System immer wichtiger wird.

*480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)*
Eine weitere SSD würde das System noch um einiges ruhiger und schneller machen, da die HDD doch schon einiges an Lautstärke von sich gibt wenn sie einmal anfängt zu drehen, ist gewiss normal aber dennoch etwas störend. Die HDD könnte dann schlussendlich aus dem blockierenden Käfig entfernt werden um bessere Belüftung zu ermöglichen. Ein HDD-Datengrab ist nicht erforderlich da Bilder und weitere selten aufgerufene Dateien auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert sind.

*be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)*
Das E10, wie auch das R5, kamen zwar letztes Weihnachten neu hinzu, jedoch würde mit dem DPP-11 die Effizienz und Qualität des Netzteils wieder gesteigert werden. Zugegeben sind 850W überdimensioniert für das hoffentlich bald aktualisierte System, dennoch will ich ein SLI (Crossfire) Gespann für die Zukunft nicht ausschließen. Außerdem mag eine GTX 970 doch optimal versorgt werden. Mir gefällt mein Fractal Design R5 sehr gut, weswegen ich dieses ungern gegen eines der aufgelisteten Gehäuse austauschen würde und somit das ausgezeichnete Dark Power Pro 11 bevorzuge.

*iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*
Vor etwa 5 Jahren habe ich den Bildschirm und kurze Zeit vorher die HD 5770 gekauft. Zu der Zeit war FHD Standard, mit WQHD was nun immer populärer wird ist ein großer Bildschirm natürlich sehr von Vorteil. Der ProLite von iiyama würde sich mit der GTX 970 zudem sehr gut ergänzen und so ein perfektes Gesamtbild abgeben.


Die von euch angebotenen und von mir ausgewählten Komponenten würden mir für viele Jahre wieder ein top-aktuelles System bescheren, dafür biete ich ein gemütliches und staubfreies Zuhause  Nichtsdestotrotz gönne ich auch jedem anderem hier der es verdient hat ein tolles Upgrade zu gewinnen und wünsche somit jedem viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Aktion!


Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Tabby


----------



## uwezock (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH!

Ich hätte gerne mal ne richtig fette Grafikkarte, die so richtig Power hat!!(Da ihr mir ja mit eurem Heftchen immer die Begierde nach solch einem Ding weckt!!!) Bin leider zu vernünftig mir sowas zu kaufen (mal abgesehen von dem Ärger den ich mit meiner Frau hätte :-O :-O!!) Und mein 19"Aldimonitor wäre auch reif für die Insel....

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein system:

asus P8H67-M LE
i5 2500, be quiet shadow rock topflow
2*4 GB ??
Gigabyte 7870 OC
Crucial M550 512 GB
1 TB HDD
Nanoxia DeepSilence3
bequiet straightpower 550W
Medion Akoya P54023 19"Monitor


----------



## xpSyk (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal ein großes Lob für die intelligente Optimierung der Aktion!  

Mein Name ist Simon und ich bewerbe mich vorallem, wegen dem älteren Unterbau meines PCs: Mehr Geld war für ein Mainboard damals nicht drin, das deshalb aushgewählte Gigabyte Z77-DS3H verichtet seinen Dienst zwar schon seit Jahren zuverlässig, ist aber ein Albtraum für Übertackter wie uns hier im Forum, da die manuelle Spannungseinstellung - wenn überhaupt möglich - so genau ist wie die Schüsse der Storm Trooper in Episode 4. Darauf sitzt ein i5-3570K, der bei 4,2 GHz schon am Limit ist. 
Der XMS3 Ram ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und nur in 8GB vorhanden, läuft dafür aber (nach einigem Prügeln) mit 1866MHz, das leider mit 1,64V (1,65 Volt kann man auf dem Board garnicht auswählen  ). 
Für das uralte Netzteil schäme ich mich schon länger und mochte garnichts dazu sagen! 

Die Lichtblicke sind erstens die neue Asus 290 OC, die mit guten 1100/1400MHz läuft, dazu aber 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit benötigt  - was das Lüfterset von BeQuiet rechtfertigt - , zweitens steckt das ganze in einem mehr oder weniger neuem 330R von Corsair mit dem ich ganz zufrieden war, bis ich durch den zu kleinen Kabelraum an der Außenseite durch das Verschließen der zweiten Seitenwand den Sataport einer HDD abgebrochen habe!  Deshalb wäre auch das BeQuiet E10 mit Kabelmanagement wünschenswert. 

Mein aktueller Personal Computer: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Asus R9 290 DirectCU II 4GB OC 
Intel Core i5-3570K OC 
Scythe Mugen 3
Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 OC
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB + Crucial BX100 500GB + WD Blue 1TB 
Gigabyte Z77-DS3H 
Asus Xonar U7 + Custom One Pro + BoomPro
Enermax Pro82+ 525W 
Corsair 330R 
BenQ XL2411T 
Steelseries 6Gv2 MX-Black / QcK+ NiP / Logitech G402 
Win10Pro

Die ausgewählten Komponenten: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


mfG pSyk.


----------



## cigarbrk (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

die Tage, in denen mein alter Rechenknecht neues Innenleben spendiert bekommen hat, sind schon einige Jährchen her. Da kommt Eurer supergenialfantastischheroischgroßzügige Aktion gerade Recht und ich bewerbe mich natürlich dafür. 
Dies sind die betagten Daten meines "alten":

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
MB: Asus M5878L-M LE
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 2 X4 945
GraKa: MSI HAWK 5770
RAM: 8 GB Kingston 
SSD: Samsung 128 GB
HD: WD 650 GB
Monitor LG 23 Zöller

Und das hätte ich gerne  

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Xtreme-Mopsi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Folgendes Upgrade Paket würde ich mit diesem Bugett erstehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System hat folgende Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770K
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GTX 970
RAM: 4x 2 GiByte DDR3-1666 MHZ
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
SSD: 3x 250GB SSD (Samsung + Crucial)
HDD: 1x HDD 1TB 2,5 Zoll
HDD: 2x HDD 2TB 2,5 Zoll
Power: 100 Watt Lepa Netzteil
CPU Kühler: DarkRock Pro 2
Lüfter: 5x Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm
Gehäuße: Corsair 750D
Laufwerk: Samsung Blueray Combo Brenner
Beleuchtung: 3 Meter SMD RGB Band mit Fernbedienung
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE 3D 144Hz + Nvidia 3D Vision Kit 2

Mit diesem Upgrade Kit wären meine Ansprüche für die mindestens nächsten 3 Jahre gesichert.

Danke für diese tolle Möglichkeit.


----------



## Lucarian (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben! Bewerbung*

Hallo liebe PCGH- Redaktion,
Hiermit würde ich mich gerne für das Gewinnspiel  bewerben:

Meine Wunschliste:  
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Mein PC:    (Zocken damit ist nur mit Ruckeln möglich)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2320 (Funktioniert irgendwie nicht so effektiv wie die angegebenen 3,00  Gigahertz...  )
MB: Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2PV
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 650 
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 Riegel 8GB Crucial DDR 3
Speicher: 1 TB Festplatte
Kühler: Intel-Zertifizierter Kühler
Gehäuse: Irgendeins von Cooler Master
Netzteil: Power LC6550

Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht und mich für Prozessor und MB entschieden, da ich, wenn ich meine langsame GTX 650 ausgetauscht hätte, kein so richtig passendes Mainboard haben würde. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir evtl. eine andere Grafikkarte und Mainboard zu kaufen, aber jetzt wäre es nur noch eine Grafikkarte und dann wäre vielleicht sogar Geld für eine GTX 950 oder 960 anstatt einer 750. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.
Eure Zeitschriften sind super cool und informativ! Macht weiter so! 
Sehr nices Gewinnspiel von euch!
MFG


----------



## Hen257 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey! Hier meine Bewerbung:

Meine aktuelle Maschine:

Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred
Mainboard: Gigabyte x58a-ud3r
CPU: i7 930 @ 4,0GHz
Graka: GTX 970 Phantom
Ram: 12GB XMS 3 von Corsair
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
HDD: buntes Gemisch

Was ich gebrauchen könnte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Zwar sind meine Komponenten größtenteils aktuell, allerdings ist meine CPU für mein Lieblings Spiel nicht so gut wie ich sie gerne hätte. Ich spiele sehr gerne Arma und erstelle auch Missionen für meinen Clan in diesem Spiel. Da Arma sehr CPU lastig ist, habe ich oft um die 15 FPS. Das ist hinderlich und nervtötend. 
Leider gibt mein Netzteil auch langsam den Geist auf. (überhitzt gerne mal). Zudem würde das ausgewählte Netzteil noch aufrüstpotential mit sich bringen.  Die SSD einfach aus dem Grunde, weil es eine große und schnelle Festplatte ist.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Slin62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin ich würde meinen PC gerne verbesser weil einige kompontenten aus meinem system zu langsam sind für den rest des PC's.
Ich würde meinen PC ja selber pimpen aber dazu fehlt mir leider kommplett das geld  und die fachkompetenz.
In meinem PC sind diese komponenten verbaut:
Mainbord-H81m-E/M51AD/DP_MB
Prozessor- Intel I-4770
Grafigkkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 192BIT 3GB
Ramm: ASint einmal 4 und einmal 8 GB
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2000GB
Gehäuse: Asus
W-LAN Karte: Wireless-AC1750
Netzteil: Corsair A760I
CPU Lüfter: Intel Box Kühler
DVD Brenner 

Und ich würde gerne diese teile im PC haben:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Weil Meine Grafigkkarte einige meiner lieblingsspiele nur noch in schlechten grafigeinstelllungen und dan auch nur mit fielen rucklern schafft.
Denn Khüler würde ich gerne habe weil ich immer noch den Normalen Küller verwende den Intel mit Liefert und der Sehr laud ist und schlecht kühlt.
Die SSD bräuchte ich weil mein PC extrem Lange Ladezeiten hatt und mich das maximal nervt.
Das Gehäuse brauche ich für mehr platz und und eine bessere kühlleistung.
Der Monietor ist ein sehr schöner monietor und würde sich perfeckt in meine wohnung eingliedern.


----------



## Keen (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System:
Mainboard: XFX Nvidia 750i SLI
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9400
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems mit Enermax Everest (Retention Modul für Sockel 1151 ist vorhanden)
RAM: 4x2 GB Corsair Dominator 1066
Lüfter: 3x 120 mm (verschiedene Hersteller) 2x 140 mm (Lian Li)
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCU II 
HDD: 400 GB WD Black
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 530 W
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC P50 Armorsuit

Im Grunde bis auf die Graka und das Gehäuse also alles ziemlich betagt bzw. abgenudelt. Aktuelle Spiele laufen eher schlecht als recht auf meinem Samsung S24D300H.
Mainboard und CPU haben locker 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Entsprechend wäre meine Freude über neue Komponenten sehr groß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreddyKrxger (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
erstmal ein Dankeschön an euch und an die Sponsoren ohne die diese tolle Aktion nicht zustande gekommen wäre.
Mein PC ist nach vielen Aufrüstorgien leider in die Jahre gekommen.
Als großer Fan der Arma-Reihe bin  ich vorallem an dem Prozessor und dem Mainboard interresiert, da mein alter FX den Spielspaß in Grenzen hält  

Mein Setup:
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga 970A UD3 
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4,2 Ghz 
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill F3-1600C11-4GNT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 
CPU-Lüfter: Cooler Master Hyper T4 
OS: Win 10 Home
Gehäuse: In Win Big-Tower Maelstorm in leicht desolatem Zustand
120 GB SSD 850 EVO Samsung und Toshiba 1TB 7200 rpm
Netzeil: ARLT Computer Modulares Netzteil 650 Watt

Mein Upgrade Wunsch:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Viel Glück an Alle. Ich gönne es jedem


----------



## Schmounz (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH Team da mein PC eine Aufrüstung gebrauchen könnte dachte ich mir ich mache mal bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit und hoffe ich habe mal etwas Glück.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System hat folgende Komponenten:

Prozessor: AMD FX Series FX-8120
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX280
RAM: 4x 4 GB Nanya Technology DDR3 PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
HDD: 1x TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 1TB 7200 RPM
Netzteil: 600 Watt Marke Unbekannt
CPU Kühler: EreBoss CORE
Lüfter: Kein extra Vorhanden
Gehäuße: Normal / Standard
Laufwerk: Keins Vorhanden
Monitor: LG W2242T-DF 55,9 cm (22 Zoll)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich der auserwählte bin.

Da ich kein Kleingeld für solche Komponenten habe. 

Danke


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung:
Mein aktueller PC:
Intel Xeon 1231v3
Asrock H97 Pro4M
Brocken Eco
8GB Crucial 1600Mhz
1TB Seagate
BeQuiet E9 450W
Factal Design Arc Mini

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Warum diese Konfiguration?
Eine neue Grafikkarte kann man immer gebrauchen  
Die Lüfter für besseren Airflow.
Das Gehäuse, weil mein aktuelles ein bisschen zu klein ist.
Die SSD, weil ich noch keine habe, aber gerne eine hätte.
Und der Monitor, da ich sowieso noch nen neuen brauche.

Bild aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PbJacks (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey liebes PCGH- Team,
da ich mit meinem PC leider nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand bin, würde ich gerne meinen PC von euch "pimpen" lassen.

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Athlon X4 3,2 GHz 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis 120mm Lüfter
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 550Ti 4GB GDDR5
RAM: 2x4GB Crucial 1333MHz
HDD: 250GB WD Blue 8MB Cache
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM500V2 500 Watt 80+
Gehäuse: Sharkoon MA-M1000
Lüfter: 1x120mm (hinten)
                1x140mm blau beleuchtet (vorne)
Monitor: Medion MD20433

Meine Aufrüstungswünsche:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und vielen Dank für eine so tolle Aktion.

MfG 
PbJacks


----------



## Markus_Nolte (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe gerade mein Abitur absolviert und daher ein sehr begrenztes Budget, das man meinem jetzigen PC auch ansieht: 

CPU:                  Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Mainboard:	Pegatron IPM31
RAM:       	      1x 2GB DDR2 800
HDD:      	      WD Red 2TB (Aufgerüstet)
SSD:     	      Kingston SSD Now 60GB (Aufgerüstet)
CASE:     	      Fractal Design Define R4 (Aufgerüstet)
Netzteil: 	      BeQuiet Pure Power S6 300w
GPU:      	      GeForce 7300LE

Hier noch Bilder von dem jetzigen System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware ist wirklich nicht gerade schnell aber hat mich lange durch die Schulzeit gebracht. Nur ist letztens meine alte Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen (HD 4650) und ich musste sie gezwungenermaßen gegen eine GeForce 7300LE tauschen. Nun kann ich kein aktuelleres Spiel mehr spielen und habe daher angefangen, aufzurüsten. 

Gekauft habe ich dann das Fractal Design Define R4 und die beiden Festplatten.

Dadurch wurde die Bootzeit erheblich verbessert, aber im Kern fehlt da natürlich noch einiges. Auf dem Plan stand ein i3 4160, 8GB RAM und eine GTX 950. Doch dann habe ich euer Video gesehen und dachte, da muss man mitmachen, da das eine wirklich tolle Aktion ist.

Und nun finden wir uns in diesem Text wieder und ich hoffe, dass ihr mir diese Komponenten ermöglichen könnt, damit dieses Projekt abgeschlossen ist.

Als Aufrüstmöglichkeit habe ich daher diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke,  diese Komponenten würden das System Optimal verbessern, da sich bei dem Core2Duo nun wirklich keine aktuelle Grafikkarte lohnt. Von dem Geld  für die vorher für Weihnachten angedachten Komponenten könnte  ich dann in eine potente Grafikkarte kaufen (R9 390 oder GTX970) und dann wäre das System wirklich mehr als  aktuell und endlich schnell genug für alle heutigen Spiele und hoffentlich auch für die der nächsten paar Jahre.

Daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir diesen Wunsch erfüllt wird.

MFG

Markus


----------



## PG_NoonE (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
wer will schon aufrüsten, wenn die Devise Abrüstung heißt (mit Waffen, Atombomben etc.). Vor ein paar Monaten musste ich abrüsten (von einem C2Q 6600 auf ein C2D 6700, den ich zum Glück aufgehoben hatte), da meine Platine MSI K6N SLI mit dem Prozessor zusammen die Fliege gemacht hat. Ich muss sagen, abrüsten ist nicht cool.

Da nun selbst Cities Skylines echt bescheiden läuft, hätte ich gerne folgendes als Unterbau (Grafikkarte habe ich mir schon zusammengespart):
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich jetzt noch drin habe:
CPU:                 Core 2 Duo 6700 und ein Arctic Pooling Alpine Pro7 CPU Kühler
Mainboard:   irgendein Sockel 775 Mainboard von Gigabyte auf eBay erstanden
RAM:               4*1024 MB DDR2-800 RAM von MDT
GPU:                BFG GeForce 8800GTS640  (meine Zotac GeForce GTX285 verkaufte ich, da sie für den C2D zu überdimensioniert war)
Gehäuse:       Zalman GS1000 Plus
Netzteil:        Sharkoon 600Watt Netzteil  SHA600-12A

Neben einem BluRay Laufwerk (ja ich habe mir 2008 eins gekauft, weil der Durchbruch im PC-Bereich jetzt aber mal kommt) und einem Toshiba DVD-Brenner (daher das IDE-Kabel), habe ich noch 2*250 GB Seagate Barracuda Festplatten drin.

Ich hoffe ihr entscheidet euch für meinen PC.
Viele Grüße
Paul

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## markus63500 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktueller PC ist ein iPad mehr habe ich momentan nicht leider 

mein WunschPc wäre:
iiyama ProLite
B2483HSU-B1DP
7 Punkte
---------------------------
MSI Z170A Gaming M5
+ Intel Core i5-6600K
17 Punkte
---------------------------
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
3 Punkte
---------------------------
4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)
8 Punkte
---------------------------
be quiet! Straight Power
10-CM 600 Watt
4 Punkte
----------------------------
be quiet! Silent Base 800
orange + Sichtfenster
5 Punkte

Sind gesamt 45 Punkte


----------



## Akime (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben! von Aki ^-^*

[size=+2]Hallo liebe PCGH- Redaktion,
Ich ,Max (Aki), möchte mich gerne hiermit bei dieser saugeilen Aktion von euch bewerben​[/size]

Da ich ein sehr leidenschaftlicher Gamer und Programmierer, aber ich leider nicht genug Geld als Student habe, um mir eine komplette PC Aufrüstung zu leisten. Ich hoffe, dass ich es mit eurer Hilfe schaffen kann, mir den fehlenden Teile zu kaufen.  ^-^
Zudem bin ich ein sehr großer Star Wars Fan, freue ich mich natürlich auch auf das neue Spiel, jedeoch habe ich schon in der Beta mitgekriegt, dass mein Rechner sehr große Probleme bei dem Spiel hatte und ich befürchte es nicht spielen zu können. 
Außerdem wird es beim Programmieren ebenalls schon kritisch. Also er lädt die Daten nicht mehr so schnell wie damals. 

Meine Wunschliste: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 3220
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 
RAM: 4 GiByte DDR3-1600 MHZ
HDD: 1x HDD 3TB 2,5 Zoll (Modell: Generic- Multi-Card USB Device)
Gehäuße: Medion Akoya
Monitor: LG 29UB55-B

Ich hoffe, dass ich mittels eurer Hilfe mir endlich meinen Traum von einem neuen Pc leben kann 
Auch wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte, gönne ich es jedem der 4 Personen.
Viel Glück euch Allen ^^


[size=+3]•Mfg Max•​[/size]


----------



## Flo931 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Was ich gerne hätte :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges Setup :
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Intel i5 3570K
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Corsair Vengeance RAM 8 GB (Low Profile Edition)
Asus GTX 770 2GB
Western Digital 500 GB Festplatte
Seagate Baracuda 1TB Festplatte
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB SSD
BeQuiet 750 W Netzteil
Antec Lan Bay Air Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss wollte ich noch danke an die PCGH und an die Sponsoren sagen, für diese nette Aktion!
Wünsche allen außerdem viel Glück .


----------



## Wanama (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

mein System hat jetzt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem zähler.
Habe es mir 2009 zugelegt, danach war nicht mehr viel drin beim Ausrüsten, hier und da mal eine Festplatte, was denn aber das Budget ausgeschpöft hat.
Mal ein Aktuelles Spiel zu Spielen ist auch nicht mehr drin da die 60 Euro Grafikkarte nicht viel zulässt,
welche ich mir nur zulegen konnte, als meine Radeon 4780 x 2 Grafikkarte, nach etwa 2 Jahren der anschaffung, aus mir nicht geklärten gründen den Dienst versagte.

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig Freuen wenn ich dieses Aufrüstkit bekommen würde.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

Mainboard/CPU: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P + AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor
RAM: 3 GB 1333 von AData
NVIDIA 2048MB Palit GeForce GT 720 Passiv PCIe 2.0 x 8
1 x Seagate ST340015A
1 x SAMSUNG SP2004C 
2 x Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH1 im Raid 0 verbund
Netzteil Xilence XP750 750W

Gruß
Wanama


----------



## C00lhand (6. November 2015)

*AW: Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zu Pimp my PC 2015*

Hallo PCGH Team,

nach langer Überlegung habe ich mich für die folgende Auswahl entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU:                                        MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                                                 be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM:                                                                4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:                                                         be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor:                                                         iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziges System sieht so aus:

Mainboard:                   Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
CPU:                                 AMD FX 6300@4 GHz
CPU-Kühler:                 Samuel 17 mit 140mm Lüfter von Alpenföhn
RAM:                                2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-1600 von Corsair
Grafikkarte:                  XFX Double D HD 7870
Festplatten:                  128 GB SSD von SanDisk und 2 x 500 GB HDD
Netzteil:                         XFX Pro750W
Gehäuse:                        Nanoxia Deep Silence 3, schallgedämmt
Monitor: LG 29UM55-P, 29", 21:9

Da bei meinem System das Aufrüsten von CPU mit einem neue Kauf von Mainboard und Speicher verbunden ist, habe ich mich für die Kombination  aus  MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K + DDR 4 entschieden.  Somit habe ich eine schnelle Grundlage für meinen zukünftigen PC. Ich habe mich bewusst gegen das nächst höhere Paket entschieden, weil das Mainboard MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK Ausstattung bietet, die ich sowieso nicht nutzen werde. Das wäre in meinen Augen eine Verschwendung von Geld bzw hier Punkten.  Der Intel Core i5-6600K bietet zwar kein HT, hat aber einen freien Multiplikator. Dieses Merkmal würde ich, genauso wie bei meinem jetzigen AMD Prozessor, sofort zur Leistungssteigerung nutzen.
Da ich bereits eine AMD Grafikkarte besitze, passt natürlich der Monitor iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 mit FreeSync  perfekt dazu. Außerdem beabsichtige ich in den nächsten Monaten auf eine schnellere AMD Grafikkarte von Typ R390(X) aufzurüsten.
Zusammen mit den 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher hätte ich somit ein auf Jahre zukunftssicheres System, welches locker einige Grafikkarten Upgrades mitmachen würde, ohne dass die CPU ausbremst.
Natürlich würde eine größere SSD auch gut hinein passen. Aber ich komme mit der o. g. Konstellation aus SSD und HDD, sowie Home-Server gut aus. 
Ich habe den Top-Blow-Kühler von be quiet! gewählt, weil ich seit einem Defekt des Mainboard ein großer Fan von Top-Blow-Kühlern bin. Ich hatte einen Turmkühler im Einsatz und trotz guter Gehäusebelüftung führte die schlechte Kühlung des Mainboard schleichend zu dem Ausfall.
Kommen wir schließlich zu dem Netzteil. Mein Netzteil bietet kein Kabelmanagement, nur 80 PLUS Bronze und ist einfach in die Jahr gekommen, was ich auch an der erhöhten Lautstärke merke.


Gruß

C00lhand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pectic (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

NAbend PCGH Team da ich sehe das Pimp my PC 2015 läuft versuche ich es doch mal gerne so ein kleiner Leistungsschub könnte ja nicht schaden.

Mein Wunsch pc währe.

Graka:MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Kühler:bequit Darck Rock pro3
SSD:1TB SSD Könnte ich ja auchmal vertragen
Netztteil:be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W 
Monitor:Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP Copy and paste FTW.

40 von 45Punkte (Gesamt)

Mein PC:

Prozessor:AMD phenom 2 X4 965 BE
Kühler: Weiß ich nicht aber der hält nicht mehr lange
Mainboard:gigabyte ga-970a-ud3 bios
Laufwerk: LG Noname
Netzteil: 430Watt LCNetzteil (genaueres nicht bekannt)
Grafikkarte:Eine Radeon HD 6870 XFX Dual fan
Arbeitsspeicher: Noname (glaube Samsung) 2x4GB (2 verschiedene Marken) 
Betriebssystem: Win 10 Pro
Festplatte 1x 2TB und 1x 320GB
Gehäuse: Kenn ich ned billigteil


----------



## pkerschbaum (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

liebes PCGH-team!

als langjährige treue leser eurer hardwarezeitschrift ist es immer ein wechselbad der gefühle zum einen von den neuen high-end  produkten zu lesen und zum anderen den stetigen rückfall meines eigenen systems beobachten zu müssen und nur noch gelegentlich am untersten rand von leistungsübersichten aufzutauchen.

mein aktuelles system:
mb:		asus p5e
cpu:		intel core2quad 6600 OC@4x3.11 ghz
kühler:	thermalright ifx 14
gpu 1:		sapphire radeon hd5850 OC@825 mhz
gpu 2:		asus nvidia en8800 gts 512 mit scythe musashi graphikkartenkühler
ram:		2x2GB OCZ ddr2 OCZ2RPX10002G 

pci sound:	creative sound blaster x-fi titanium
pci karte:	transcend usb 3.0 expansion card
hdd 1:		samsung sp2504c 250 gb
hdd 2:		samsung hd502hj 500 gb
hdd 3:		samsung hd753lj 750 gb

dvd 1:		toshiba sdm2012c
dvd 2:		benq dw1625
dvd 3:		samsung sh-s202

gehäuse:	antec nine hundred
netzteil:	bequiet straight power e5 550w atx 2.2
monitor:	samsung syncmaster 226bw

meine komponentenauswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: 	MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 		be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 			4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: 		iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

wäre echt toll wenn ihr mein system pimpen würdet und mich zurück in die gegenwart holt!

lg petra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorik2000 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redakteure/Mitarbeiter,

ersteinmal ein großes Dankeschön für so eine tolle Aktion! Die Umsetzung ist meiner Meinung echt gut gelungen und ich hoffe es werden viele Anfragen gesendet! Natürlich auch ein Dankeschön an die Sponsoren, ohne die, diese Aktion erst garnicht möglich gewesen wäre!  

Mein PC war ursprünglich für einige Browsergames bzw. LeagueOfLegends gedacht. Doch mit der Zeit habe ich einen Drang zu anderen Spielen, wie z.B. Gta V oder The Witcher 3, entwickelt, die wesentlich mehr Leistung erfordern und mir auch viel mehr Spaß bereiten. Sie werden gleich sehen welches Setup ich habe und wie ich früher gespielt habe. Ich hatte eine APU verbaut, da sie relativ stromsparend ist und eine relativ gute integrierte Grafik hatte. Mit der Zeit habe ich andere Spiele ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass diese mit diesem Prozessor, fast in keiner Szene ruckelfrei laufen. Deshalb habe ich nach einiger Zeit eine Grafikkarte hinzugefügt und mit dieser bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Die APU hat zwar eine beachtliche Grafikleistung, jedoch ist die reine Prozessorleistung eher schlecht. Deswegen habe ich in meiner "Wunschliste" einer Prozessor ausgewählt. Dann kommen wir endlich zu meinem Setup und dem Wunschsetup: 

Momentaner PC: 

Mainbord/Motherboard: ASRock FM2A58M-HD+ AMD A58 So.FM2+
Prozessor: AMD A10 Series 7700K 4x 3.40GHz 
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer A11 Tower Kühler
Netzteil: 430 Watt Corsair CX Series Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
OS: Windows 10 Home

Und nun mein Upgradewunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und hoffe, dass auch ich etwas abstauben kann.


----------



## MickeyMcMickey (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HalloPCGH-Team!

Tolle Idee, diese Art der Pimp my PC Aktion! 
Da hoffe ich doch glatt auf mein Glück 

Ich habe mich für diese Komponenten entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)

45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich arbeite viel an Audio- und Videobearbeitung während meines Studiums, weswegen ein Prozessor-Upgrade aktuell Vorrang hätte.  Vor allem, da die Grafikkarte noch einiges mitmacht. 
Da ich sehr an meinem Gehäuse hänge, habe ich mich für das Netzteil entschieden, obwohl meines relativ neu ist.


Gehäuse:         Antec Nine Hundred Two V3, ATX
Mainboard:    ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
CPU: Intel       Core i7-3770K
CPU-Kühler:  Intel-Boxed (ich weiß...)
RAM:                2x2Gb+2x4GB (Corsair @ 1600Mhz)
Monitor:         Samsung SyncMaster T240HD
Netzteil:         600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM (relativ neu)
HDD:                Samsung SSD 840 + Toshiba 1TB + 2x Samsung 840 EVO
Laufwerk:      Pioneer BDR-S07XLT + DVD-Brenner
Grafik:             Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 4GB

Mit diesem Upgrade hätte ich für die nächsten paar Jahre definitiv ausgesorgt.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt! Trotzdem gönne ich es auch allen Anderen!
Vielen Dank für die Chance
MfG!


----------



## bohnensaft1 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

ja SERVUS 
CPU: AMD Athlon dual core 2,8 Ghz
RAM: 4 x1Gb samsung-HYNINX
Mainboard: asrock ...
Netzteil: ARLT 400 watt
GPU: Geforce gts 450 asus 1 Gb v ram
HDD: Samsung sata 2 
monitor: samsung fehrnseher ^^


----------



## Jake_Straker (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Meine Komponenten:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
GPU: ZOTAC GTX 960 2GB
Mainboard: GA-MA78G-DS3H
RAM: 6 GB DDR2 400 MHz
HDD:750 GB 7200rpm
Netzteil: ENERMAX Liberty 620W
CPU-Kühler: Freezer Pro AC
OS: Windows 10 Home

Hey, echt coole Idee mit dem Punktesystem und das man alles selber aussuchen kann/muss.
Meine GPU habe ich erst nachgerüstet, weil die 960 reicht für mein 19 Zoll 4:3 Monitor.
Ich träume schon seit längerer Zeit von einem 27 Zoll Monitor auch wenn die GPU nicht die beste 
für die Auflösung des 27 Zoll Monitors ist.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Glück und hoffe, dass solche Aktionen in Zukunft immer mal wieder kommen


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,

finde diese Aktion toll. Das Punkte System ist super! Drücke allen die Mitmachen die Daumen. Würde mich freuen ausgesucht zu werden.

Habe mich für diese Konfiguration hier entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Will spätestens Anfang des nächsten Jahres aufrüsten und zu Skylake greifen. Also d.h. ich möchte den kompletten Unterbau wechseln. CPU,Mainboard inkl. DDR4 Ram.

Mit dem Rest meines Systems bin ich zufrieden. Das Gehäuse ist schlicht aber vollkommen ok. Sowohl Design als auch alles andere ist für mich ok. Aber aufgrund diverser Mängel beim Zusammenbau (NT zum Beispiel falsch herum eingebaut), möchte ich mein System so schnell wie möglich einmal zerlegen und neu verkabelt bekommen.

Die Spiele Leistung der Gesamten Maschine ist noch ok aber Reserven wären nicht verkehrt. Außerdem würde ich der GPU gerne eine noch potentere CPU zur Seite stellen. Der i7 6700K Skylake ist da für mich das Mittel der Wahl.

Das Aktuelle System:

CPU: Intel 4770K
CPU Kühler: Scythe Shuriken (neuste Rev.)
Mainboard: MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
RAM: 16 Gigabyte DDR3 Geil Black Dragon 1600Mhz (4x4Gb)
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980Ti Classified
Speicher Laufwerke: 1. Kingston Hyper X 3K SSD 240Gb / 2. Crucial M500 mSata SSD
optisches Laufwerk: DVD Brenner von LG 
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 580 Watt mit Kabelmanagement
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 (Rot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen!


----------



## OliMer34 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

ich versuch auch mal mein Glück bei pimp my PC 2015

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H
CPU:               AMD Phenom II X4 B93
CPU Füfter: be quiet Pure Rock
GPU:               Sapphire Radeon HD6870 mit Nachrüstkühler
RAM:              2x 4GB DDR3 
HDD:              WD Green 1TB
Netzteil:        MS-Tech 650W
Gehäuse:      MOD it Midi Tower

Das wäre mein wunsch System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 45 (9 Punkte übrig)


----------



## aGility (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, PCGH-Team,

Ursprünglich war der Rechner mal mit einem E6400 ausgestattet und Battlefield2 lief damals richtig toll 

da mein PC langsam das Alter erreicht wo aktuelle Games nicht mehr so toll drauf laufen oder garnicht :/
würde ich mich echt freuen zu Gewinnen
Mein Rechner
Mein Altersschwacher PC:
CPU: Intel Q8200
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ 2x1GB Noname
Mainboard: Gigabyte G33m ds3r
Netzteil: Noname 430Watt
GPU: HD5670 1GB
HDD: 250GB
CASE: Chieftec Dragon DX MIDI-Tower (Baujahr 2004)
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 2253BW

hab mir folgende Komonenten ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

MfG aGility


----------



## Volker1970 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team erst mal tolle Idee mit dem Pimp Projekt.
Hier noch mal die Hardware meines Sohnes:

Cpu:Amd fx 6300
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 960
Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog
Mainboard: Asrock 960GM-VGS3 FX
Ram: 2*4gb
Festplatte:1tb
SSD:128gb
Cpu-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-W(würde auch auf den neuen Sockel  passen.)
Netzteil: LC600H-12 V2.31(wird bald durch das Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-630W ausgetauscht)
Laufwerk: DvD-CD-Rom/Brenner
Und einen Kartenleser


Die Teile, mit denen ich meinem Sohn überraschen möcht ,wären folgende:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich freue mich auf die Teilnahme und es wäre auch schön, wenn der PC meines Sohnes einer der PCs ist, der aufgerüstet wird.


----------



## OleohneKohle (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - Bewerbung*

Hallo liebe PCGH Mitarbeiter, ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen da ich als Schüler kaum Geld habe um meinen PC gut auszustatten.

Wunsch Setup:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetziges Setup:

Midi-Tower PC Gehäuse
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz Prozessor
12,00 GB RAM DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
1TB HDD Festplatte
Windows 10 Home Betriebssystem
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 4gb oc Grafikkarte
Gigabyte LGA 1155 Mainboard

LG Ole


----------



## Keaby (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Community und liebe Jury, 

Ich finde dieser Wettbewerb ist eine grandiose Idee und auch erstaunlich gut umgesetzt. Jedem diese tolle Chance zu bieten. 

Hier die Konfiguration die ich mir ausgesucht habe falls ich ausgewählt werde.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für das Mainboard und den CPU entscheiden da ich mir selber in Zukunft eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen werde.
Den Ram bevorzuge ich weil mein bisheriger doch etwas überholt ist und mit einem 4 GB Riegel doch etwas klein.
Der Monitor würde mein System sehr unterstützen da ich auf einem alten 4:3 Bildschirm mit sehr niedriger Auflösung arbeite und spiele.

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus und hat an einigen Stellen doch etwas Verbesserung nötig.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2p
Grafikkarte: AMD HD6850 (1024MB)
Prozessor: AMD FX-4100 4x 3,6 GHz
RAM : 1x 4GB DDR3
Bildschirm : alter 4:3  BenQ-Monitor
Festplatte  500Gb ssd + 153 HDD
Laufwerk mit DVD-Brenner
Betriebssystem : Win 10 
Netzteil: 550 Watt Silent Netzteil 

//Anbei die Bilder meines Innenraums.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, da ich mir es im Moment nicht leisten kann meinen Pc aufzurüsten.
Dies ist aber dringend notwendig wegen einiger Informatik Projekte die sonst nur schwer zu realisieren sind(mit sehr sehr viel Geduld).
Danke im Voraus schon mal dass ihr und diese Großartige Chance ermöglicht.

Viel Glück an alle.

Euer Keaby


----------



## therunner510 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

Mainboard: MSI A68HM-P33
CPU: AMD A10-7850K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon R9 270X Hawk
RAM: 2 x 8GB DDR3-1600MHz
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: 550 Watt LC-Power Silent Giant-Green Power Edition Non-Modular 80+
OS: Windows 10 Home

Hey! Da mir vor kurzem erst mein Netzteil in Kombination mit meinem Mainboard verreckt sind und ich nicht genug Geld hatte sofort aufzurüsten, bietet mir die Aktion jetzt die Möglichkeit dies zu tun. Dann hätte ich für die nächsten Jahre erstmal ausgesorgt und das rendern von meinen Videos würde wenigstens nicht mehr so lange dauern.
Außerdem viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern!!!


----------



## retsar (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Bitte pimpt meinen PC, er ist ziemlich langsam und schafft auch "relativ" alte Titel wie Starcraft 2 nur auf niedrigsten Einstellungen. Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen ganz niedrig habe arbeiten alle Lüfter auf Anschlag (was natürlich auch Lärmtechnisch nicht so ganz angenehm ist).

Meine Momentane Hardware:

Mainboard/CPU: Pegatron Benicia / Intel core 2 quad q8300
CPU-Kühler: stock Kühler
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GT 130
Lüfter-Set: 1x HP stock Lüfter
RAM: 4 x 512 MB DDR2
Netzteil: noname 350W
Gehäuse: HP Pavilion Midi-tower
Festplatten: 3 x 1 TB HDD
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home

Das System wurde damals (2008) als HP Komplettsystem gekauft was sich dann schnell als Fehler herausstellte, da es schon von Beginn an nicht die erwartete Leistung brachte.

Meine Wunsch "Pimp"-Hardware wäre folgende:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr meinem PC auswählen würdet, da ich momentan zwar auf nen neuen PC spare, jedoch als Student mit begrenztem Einkommen nicht all zu viel zurücklegen kann (Essen ist mir ein wenig wichtiger als der PC, auch wenns ziemlich knapp ist ^^). Leider kann ich auch während des Semesters nicht arbeiten, da so ein Pharmaziestudium doch ziemlich Zeitaufwendig ist . Außerdem kann ich mir dann von meinem kompletten Budget die anderen Teile kaufen (Gehäuse, Grafikkarte und vielleicht noch eine kleine SSD fürs Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme).

Seit ungefähr einem dreiviertel Jahr belese ich mich zur theoretischen Funktionsweise der einzelnen Hardwareteile und bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen mich mehr mit realen Bauteilen und Architekturen zu beschäftigen. Diese Bauteile wären ein sehr guter Start für das von mir geplante System (das verändert sich in meinem Kopf noch ständig und ich bin mir noch nicht ganz einig mit mir selbst  ). Auf jeden Fall habe ich ziemlich Lust endlich mit dem Schrauben an zu fangen und kann es kaum noch abwarten.

LG Johannes Raster

PS: Please PCGH, pimp my PC!!


----------



## Jajaho2 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Kleine Vorgeschichte:

Donnerstagabend, Ulm-HBH
Von Köln zurück nach Ravensburg , 2 Umstiege, 3 Züge und da wir nun mal in Deutschland die DB sind Verspätungen vorprogrammiert.
Mit dem ICE nun 20 min zu spät in Ulm angekommen, Anschluss verpasst , nächster Zug nach Rav in 1h (natürlich auch mit 15 min Verspätung) .
Aber kein Problem  den wenn es kein Internet gibt greift man halt zum guten alten Schriftmedium zurück,
also kurzerhand ins Kiosk des HBH geschländert und die neuste Ausgabe der PCGH erworben , darin hiervon erfahren und damit die nächsten 2 1/2h verbracht.

Ich plane schon seit ca.1 Monat einen neuen Computer und da kommt mir "Pimp my Pc 2015" gerade recht.

Hier mein geplantes Setup nun einmal erklärt:
Kleines Vorwort: Bei meinem Setup habe ich wie man noch merken wird sehr auf farbliche Stimmigkeit geachtet und so auch trotz Budget auch mal zum teureren "Augenschmaus" gegriffen.
                                     Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch an ein leiseres und minimalistischeres Setup im Silent Base 800 und mit Dark Rock Pro 3 nachgedacht dieses dann aber wieder verworfen da ich doch gefallen am Rot/Schwarz Stiel gefunden habe.  

Case: - NZXT H440 (black/red) - Meine Wahl trifft auf das H440 da es mit mit 3 intake Lüftern (welche ich später gegen Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Rot 120mm austauschen werde) und einem exaust und seinem unverschämt eleganten und dennoch coolen
            Look + Sichtfenster daherkommt außerdem unterstützt es AIO Wasser-CPU-Kühlung (hier Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX)         Preis ~ 131€ bei MindF.

RAM: - 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - 8 GB sollten für alle aktuellen Titel mehr als genug sein und kann sv. später einfachst aufgerüstet werden , außerdem ist die Farbe des Rams rot was sich super mit den anderen parts macht
            Preis ~ 54€ bei MindF.

HDD: - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - 1TB Datengrab sind ausreichend und mehr gibt es dazu auch nicht zu sagen        Preis ~ 46€ bei MindF.

CPU-Kühler: - Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX - eine solide (wenn auch nicht die aller Beste) AIO Wasserkühlung welche ich auch vor allem aus optischen Gründen gewählt habe (auch hier werde ich die Lüfter später gegen Corsair Air Series SP120 120mm    
                           Hochleistungs Edition austauschen)          Preis  ~ 115€ bei MindF.

PSU: - 700 Watt LEPA MaxBron Modular 80+ Bronze - ein Markennetzteil welches dennoch "recht" günstig ist, 700W sind hierfür mehr als genug und erlauben noch weitere kleine Upgrades, außerdem ist es Modular was sich (laut NZIX) zwar nicht so gut 
          (in diesem  Case) beim einbau macht aber so nachträgliches Aufrüsten auf optisch hochwertigere gesleevte Kabel erlaubt          Preis ~ 75€ bei MindF.

Main/Motherboard: - MSI Z170A-G45 Gaming - der sozusagen kleine Bruder des Gaming M5 für gute 20-10€ weniger, auch hier spielte neben den Features die Farbkombination Schwarz/Rot eine große Rolle     Preis ~ 160€ bei MindF.

CPU: - Intel Core i5 6600K - eine fast perfekte CPU für Gaming und zusammen mit dem CPU-Kühler und dem Mainboard die perfekte Voraussetzung für ein OC auf stabile 4,5-4,6GHz      Preis ~ 265€ bei MindF.

GPU: - MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G - nun ja die evtl. umstrittenste Entscheidung in diesem "build" . Ich habe mich hier nach langem "Hin und Her" trotz der vielen Optimierungen für Nvidia wie zb. bei Witcher oder dem am 10.11 erscheinenden Fallout4     
           für die 390 anstatt der 970 entschieden da die 3,5 GB VRAM der 970 mir auf lange Sicht zu unsicher erschienen und wenn der aktuelle Kult der schlechten PC-ports anhält und schließlich zur Tradition wird muss man sich (Achtung Spaß!) schon mit den   
           12GB der Titan X in Acht nehemen außerdem besitzt die 390 (nur bei MSI) entgegen der 970 eine (sexy backplate). PS: die (gb der 390 eignen sich somit auch besser für Crossfire configs der der Vram bei diesen ja kopiert und nicht addiert wird
           PPS: Hitze und Strom verbrauch waren bei meinem Entscheid nicht von Belang      Preis ~ 344€ bei ... ratet mal... ... ... ja richtig MindF.

SSD: - SanDisk SSD PLUS 120GB - eine kleine aber feine SSD auf welche lediglich Windows und LOL kommen sollen und später von einer 500gb von Samsung abgelöst wird     Preis ~ 45€ diesmal bei Amazon auf Grund eines 25€ Gutscheins


Meine Gewünschten Parts:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebes PCGH-Team bitte beachtet das ich die hier gelisteten parts in mein oben erwähntes Setup einbauen bzw. die dort aufgelisteten parts austauschen werde.
Eine Erklärung jedes einzelnen parts und warum ich mich für dieses entschieden habe kommt jetzt.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte): Ich habe mich für die 980Ti entschieden da sie die unübertrieben perfekte Lösung für mein "390 vs. 970" Debakel ist und den Vram Vorteil der 390 mit den Optimierungen der 970 (Nvidia) verbindet.
                                                                                                                  Außerdem bietet sie natürlich deutlich mehr Leistung und ist zusätzlich noch von MSI was wiederum bestens ins Farbschema passt.

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte): Das 850W Netzteil von be quiet! ist die ebenfalls perfekte Ergänzung für mein Setup. Das be quiet! Netzteil ist nicht nur unglaublich "quiet" sondern bietet auch noch die optimale Leistung an Watt und   
                                                                                                                         erlaubt sogar eine SLI config mit 2 980tis. Doch zu allem Überfluss bietet es außerdem noch ein 80+ Platinum Zertifikat und ist ein deutsches Markenprodukt welches, da bin ich mir sicher, seine  
                                                                                                                         versprochen Abgaswerte einhalten wird. 

SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte): Hierzu gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, die 250gb werden meine 120gb SSD von SanDisk unterstützen

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte): Über diesen Monitor kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen doch sicher ist das er meinen , schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Monitor von Samsung ablösen wird welcher                     
                                                                                                                    somit als Zweitmonitor fungieren wird. Ich habe mich hier trotzdem bewusst "nur" für das zweit beste Model entschieden da ich keinesfalls auf das be quiet! 850W Netzteil 
                                                                                                                    verzichten wollte .
                                                                                                                    Das einzige was ich hier auszusetzen habe ist das ein TN pannel verbaut ist doch dafür werden die 2ms Verzögerung mir bei CS:GO unter die Arme greifen.

Wie Sie sehen ist jedes einzelne Teil so weit wie möglich und nach meinem Wissen so gut wie gut wie möglich konfiguriert.
Ich würde mich hierbei egal ob zur geplanten Konfi. wie auch zur mit den oben gelisteten verbesserten parts verbesserten Konfi. sehr über Feedback freuen, genau so wie über eine kleine Diskussion oder sogar unter den Gewinnern zu sein. 

Hier noch mein momentaner Computer.
Bei meinem aktuellen Computer handelt es sich nicht um einen "custom PC" sondern lediglich um einen gute 4 Jahre alten "fertig Pc" von Aldi, genau genommen den "Medion  akoya P5 330 D"

RAM: 4gb (unbekannt)
CPU: i5-2320
GPU: Nvidia geforce gtx 550ti
HDD: 1tb (unbekannt)
PSU: (unbekannt)
CPU-Kühler: boxed Kühler
+optisches Laufwerk & card-reader


Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit und die Chance auf den Gewinn.

Herr Jakob Holz


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für die tolle Aktion.  
Ich studiere derzeitig Maschinenbau im ersten Semester und habe deshalb nur begrenzte finanzielle Mittel für mein System zur Verfügung.
Die meisten Komponenten des Rechners habe ich mir vor über 4 Jahren zu meiner Konfirmation gekauft. Seitdem habe ich lediglich die Grafikkarte gewechselt und die SSD hinzugefügt. Selbstverständlich habe ich in den letzten Ferien gearbeitet, allerdings benötige ich den Großteil des Geldes für den Alltag (Studentenwohnung, Lebensmittel etc.). Deshalb habe ich lediglich einen kleinen Bruchteil verwendet um mein bis dahin 4,5 Jahre altes Driving Force GT abzulösen.
Somit wäre ich beim Einsatzgebiet meines PCs angelangt. Ich verwende diesen für aktuelle Rennsimulationen ( Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom Racing Experience), CAD (PTC Creo Studentversion) und selbstverständlich zum Surfen.

Dies sind die aktuellen Komponenten:

_Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8 GHz + Thermalright Macho HR-02
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
Sapphire HD7870 @ 1050 MHz
2x4 Gb Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9
Samsung SSD840 Evo + 1 Tb Western Digital Caviar Black
bequiet! System Power S6 700w
CoolerMaster HAF 922
Sony DVD Brenner
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit (evtl. demnächst Wechsel auf Win10).
Samsung C23A550U_

Ich habe meine CPU & GPU so weit es geht ohne Spannungserhöhung übertaktet. Trotz dessen kommt der Phenom II X4 im Multiplayer des Öfteren an seine Grenzen.
Außerdem genügt der Monitor nicht mehr meinen Ansprüchen. Die Diagonale von 23“ ist für das Sim-Racing einfach zu klein und 60 Hz fühlen sich nicht wirklich flüssig an.
Des Weiteren würde ich gerne mein etwas in die Jahre gekommenes System Power S6 ersetzen.


Deshalb sieht meine Wunschkonfiguration folgendermaßen aus: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese Konfiguration ist für mich die optimale Abstimmung.
Die CPU in Verbindung mit den 16 Gb DDR4 RAM bietet einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub für meine Games und CAD.
Das Mainboard ist mit PCIe 3.0, USB3.1, SATA Express und M.2 eine gute Basis für die Zukunft.
Das Netzteil sorgt für eine zuverlässige und sichere Stromversorgung und bietet zudem Kabelmanagement sowie einen deutlich besseren Wirkungsgrad.
Der Monitor bietet mit 75 Hz, WQHD Auflösung und FreeSync sicherlich einen spürbaren Unterschied.
Damit dieser ordentlich befeuert wird, würde ich mir zu Weihnachten und Geburtstag eine schnellere (evtl. gebrauchte) GPU holen und hätte ein perfektes System für die nächsten Jahre.


Abschließend wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und der Redaktion möglichst wenig Stress (der Thread explodiert mal wieder  ).Ich bin schon gespannt welche Systeme dieses mal eine Leistungsspritze erhalten.

P.S. Dadurch, dass meine Studentenwohnung in Fürth liegt, könnte ich den PC auch persönlich vorbeibringen.


----------



## Coburn (6. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt sie noch, die gefürchtete IDE! 

Mit Sitz auf der Mutter, der Asus M4A88TD-Evo, hat sie lange in der dunkeln Höhe gelungert,  angetrieben von der Enermax mit 500 Öcken, welche langsam aber stetig versucht sich zu Tarnen um nicht entdeckt zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Kingston hat sich auf dem Boden der IDE angesiedelt und rudert mit 4x2GB und 1333MHz herum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ein Rauschen ist zu vernehmen, bei der die IDE gerne auch vorbeiläuft. Es konnte sich nur um den AMD Phenom II X4 945 handeln, der vor lauter Suhlen und Wirbeln gerne mal seine Schaufeln schmutzig macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vetter vom AMD, der GTX760 suhlt ebenso mit seinem Rad, zeigt aber allen stets die kalte Schulter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor lauter hin und her hat sich die IDE gar verlaufen, und weis manchmal gar nicht mehr wo hin, denn der Enermax meint mit seinen dicken Armen und Beinen selbst jeglichen Platz für sich zu beanspruchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in all dem Wirren, findet sich auch die schöne EVO, gerne auch 840 genannt. Sie ist das Jüngste in der Verwandschaft vom IDE, und ist in ihrer Auswahl an Vaterstückchen nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die IDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur zur IDE selbst, sie sitzt verklemmt und starr in ihrem Gang und versorgt die WD10EADS und die WD30EZRX stets mit Nahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sie wünscht sich das was die Enermax ihr stets an Vorbild gibt, sie will genauso LIBERTY, sie will frei sein von ihren Zwängen und endlich dieses dunkle, netzversäuchte Loch ruhen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie schreit, und will endlich mutters Verlangen Wirklichkeit werden lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie schreit nach LEVEL UP, nach COOL CPU!!

FREIHEIT DER IDE!


Und sie würde Diesem weichen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## E-WoK (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

seit einigen Jahren bin ich bereits regelmäßiger und aufmerksamer Leser eurer Seite. So waren mir eure Hardware- und Spieletests bei vielen Kaufentscheidungen eine große Hilfe. Eure Aktion finde ich einfach super und drücke allen Bewerbern natürlich die Daumen. Seit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mir meine Computer selber zusammengestellt und im Laufe der Zeit auch schon viele Teile gegen bessere ausgetauscht. Leider fehlt mir derzeit einfach das Geld mir endlich eine neue CPU zu kaufen, weshalb ich mich hiermit als Teilnehmer an eurer "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion bewerben möchte. 
Nachdem meine alte GTX470 nicht mehr in euren Benchmarks auftauchte und ich bei neueren Titeln immer mehr dazu gezwungen wurde die Qualitätsschraube nach unten zu drehen, habe ich auf eine R9 280X aufgerüstet. Nun macht sich jedoch meine fast 6 Jahre alte CPU bemerkbar und zwingt mich abermals die Einstellungen bei neueren Titeln, wie Anno 2205, in Richtung Minimum zu drehen. 

*Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:*

 Betriebssystem
Windows 8.1 Pro Professional
Motherboard und CPU
CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core i7 860, 3366 MHz (21 x 160)
Motherboard Name	Asus P7P55D-E
Arbeitsspeicher	8192 MB 
4x G Skill F3-12800CL7-2GBECO	2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM
Anzeige
Grafikkarte	AMD Radeon R9 280x
Monitor	Samsung SyncMaster S27B350
Multimedia
Soundkarte	VIA VT1828S @ Creative SB X-Fi Audio Controller
Datenträger
Festplatte	Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1  (476 GB)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD103UJ  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10
Gehäuse
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Midi Tower PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 140 mm
4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 120 mm

*Mein Wunschsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum diese Komponenten? Es ist das Gesamtpaket, welches hier meine Entscheidung beeinflusst hat: 
*Mainboard*, *CPU* und *RAM* sind Hauptbestandteil der Aufrüstung. Hier soll es die Variante mit dem i5 werden, da dieser nur einen kleinen Tick langsamer als sein großer Bruder ist. Das MSI Gaming M5 würde auch meine manuelle Lüftersteuerung ersetzen, da sich dort genau 5 Lüfter anschließen lassen.
Beim *CPU-Kühler* war es leicht: ich liebäugle schon länger mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3, da ich bisher nur positives über ihn gelesen habe und er deutlich leiser sein soll als mein jetziger Scythe Mugen.
16 GiByte DDR4 Speicher sind aktuell absolut ausreichend. Außerdem bietet das Mainboard genug Platz zum Erweitern, falls es zukünftig eng wird.
Auch beim *Netzteil* fiel mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer, da ich mir vor einiger Zeit bereits fünf Silent Wing 2 für mein Gehäuse gekauft habe und absolut zufrieden mit der Entscheidung bin.
Komme ich zum Schluss zum *Monitor*. Nachdem ich durch eure Berichterstattung über G- und Freesync großes Interesse an der Technik entwickelt habe und diese bereits auf der Cebit bestaunen durfte, brannte sich mir ein „das-muss-ich-haben“ Gefühl ein. 
Damit würde der Monitor meinen PC so richtig abrunden. Eine schnelle CPU der neuesten Generation, flüsterleise Lüfter, Kühler und Netzteil, sowie ein Monitor mit Freesync-Technologie, passend zu meiner Radeon Grafikkarte.
Zum Schluss natürlich noch einige Fotos des guten Stücks. Sollte ich tatsächlich zu den Gewinnern gehören, mache ich ihn vorher einmal sauber. 

Please PCGH-Team, [size=+1]*Pimp my PC*[/size]


----------



## Ridak61 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

meine Aktuelle Hardware
Cpu: Intel i7 2600k
Cpu Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer i30
Netzteil: Fortron Hyper 700W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX
SSD: Nicht Vorhanden
HDD: Seagate 1 Tb St1000d300
Ram: 16 Gb einmal Kingston HyperX Fury 8gb und einmal ballistix sport 
Laufwerk: Asus aber spielt ja keine rolle sind ja alle gleich ^^

ist mein erster eigener Rechner welches ich selber gebaut hatte 
würde mich über die neue Hardware freuen  

Gewünschte Hardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pixels (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hy,

bin dabei!

Hätte Lust auf:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Momentan verbaut:

i4670K mit nem Brocken 2 drauf
MSI Z77A -G43
G-Skill Sniper 2x4GB 1866MHz DDR 3
iChill 770 GTX (hats verrissen und gibts nich mehr)
SSD Samsung 120GB / HDD WD 3TB
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 W
in nem NZXT 630 Phantom


----------



## Jonny97 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So liebe PCGH Redakteure und auch PCGHX-Mitglieder,

Auch ich bewerbe mich für das diesjährige Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel.
Vor rund viereinhalb Jahren war es soweit und ich konnte(/durfte) mir nach meiner Konfirmation endlich einen PC zusammenbauen.
Mit viel Elan suchte ich mir meine Komponenten aus und so wanderten zunächst ein intel core i5 2500k, ein asus sabertooth p67, eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6870,
4 Gb Corsair Vengeance Ram gemeinsam mit einer 750 Gb WD Black HDD, einem bequiet straight power e8 500 Watt Netzteil und einem Lite-On Blu-ray Laufwerk in ein Bitfenix Survivor Midi-Tower.
Auf den Schreibtisch gesellte sich ein Iiyama ProLite E2472HD Monitor, neben dem heute noch zwei weitere 24" acer Monitore stehen.
Mit der Zeit wurden meine Anforderungen für Lautheit und Sound höher und so musste der intel Boxed Kühler einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho in der Rev. A, die etwas zu laut geratenen Gehäuselüfter
mehreren zwar kleineren aber dennoch leiseren bequiet SilentWings 2 und die OnBoard Soundlösung einer Asus Xonar Essence STX weichen... 
In diesem Jahr ergatterte ich mir dann noch eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X und eine Samsung SSD 840 Evo. 
Zu guter letzt bleibt noch zu erwähnen dass ich mein Netzteil wegen einem Überspannungsschaden gegen ein neues von bequiet (bin damit sehr zufrieden) austauschen musste.
Mittlerweile lahmt mein i5-2500k bei neuen Spielen wie GTA V und bremst somit die Grafikkarte deutlicher ein als ich mir es erhofft hatte. 
Auch mein Gehäuse lässt deutlich zu wünschen übrig, denn obwohl es Staubfilter hat, muss man regelmäßig den PC putzen damit er nicht völlig verstaubt.
Aus diesen Gründen freue ich mich am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu dürfen und wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern Viel Erfolg!

Gewünschte Aufrüstungen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier nochmal meine derzeitigen PC Komponenten:

CPU:                            Intel Core i5-2500K
Mainboard:              Asus Sabertooth P67
Arbeitsspeicher:   Corsair Vengeance Pro 8 GB DDR-1600
CPU-Kühler:           Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
GPU:                           Sapphire R9-290 Vapor-X
HDD:                          WD Caviar Black 750 Gb
SSD:                            Samsung SSD 840 Evo
Netzteil:                    bequiet Pure Power BQT LB-CM-630W
W-Lan Karte:          450MBit PCIe TP-Link W-Lan Karte
Soundkarte:            Asus Xonar Essence STX
Laufwerk 1:             Lite-On blu-ray Disc Laufwerk
Laufwerk 2:             Lite-On DVD Brenner
Gehäuse:                  Bitfenix Survivor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuvile (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Mein derzeitiges Setup schaut folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo P
Mainboard: MSI MS-7379
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 @2,5GHz
CPU Fan: ??? - nehme an: boxed, passend zur CPU. (Inkl. Luftkanal)
Grafik: MSI AMD Radeon R9 270
RAM: Samsung DDR2-666 , 2x2GB
HDD 1: 500 GB Seagate ST3500620AS 7200rpm
HDD 2: 750 GB Samsung HD753LJ 7200rpm
SSD: Nicht vorhanden.
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Monitor: ASUS MS236
OS: Win10 Home x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufrüsten möchte ich mit folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bewerbe mich für die Pimp My PC Aktion, da ich mit einer quälend langsamen Mühle unterwegs bin und mir für einen neuen PC momentan das Geld fehlt. Auf Grund der ewig langen Ladezeiten z.B. bei World of Warships oder Star Wars: TOR kostet der PC mich (und meine Kumpels, die im Teamspeak dauernd auf mich warten müssen) ziemlich viele Nerven. 
Die originale Grafikkarte habe ich letztes Jahr bereits ausgetauscht gegen eine Radeon R9 270, die reine Grafikleistung ist für mich aktuell in Ordnung. 
Doch jetzt wird es Zeit für ein grundlegendes Upgrade des Fundaments. Was macht da mehr Sinn als ein aktuelles Mainboard mit Skylake CPU und genügend RAM in einem ansprechenden neuen Gehäuse? 
Bei Gelegenheit will ich mir noch eine SSD anschaffen, aber aktuell sind Mainboard, CPU und der zu gering dimensionierte Arbeitsspeicher einfach die drängenderen Baustellen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch von der Notwendigkeit meines Upgrades überzeugen konnte! 

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch loswerden: ich finde die PCGH einfach klasse. Jedesmal wenn ich wieder irgendeinen PC aufrüsten muss wird zuerst das aktuelle Heft zu den neuen Trends und Produkten am Markt konsultiert. 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Makutana (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Liebes PCGH-Team Pimp My PC 
Ich muss sagen eine sehr gute Aktion von euch für uns, dafür beide Daumen Hoch!
Hatte schon lange vor meinen kleinen PC mal aufzurüsten, aber mir fehlt da die Musse zu. Auch das ich mich nie so richtig entscheiden kann was ich will und ihr nimmt mir da eine riesen Last ab. Den da weiß ich dan auch das es alles zusammen passt und fachmännisch zusammen gebaut ist. Mir war schon immer klar das ich jetzt nicht den High-End-Rechner brauche, mir reicht da soliedes Mittelfeld.
Mein PC besteht momentan aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard:    ASRock 970 Extreme4
CPU:                  AMD FX-4100
CPU-Lüfter:   Enermax (Ich glaube von der Firma war der daher mir das Model nicht bekannt)
Ram:                  8GB DDR3-1333
GPU:                 1GB Sapphire (Radeon HD 6800 Series)(Genauer Name grade nicht zur Hand)
Netzteil:         noname 750 Watt
SSD:                 1x 128GB Samsung SSD 840 Series
HDD:               2x 500GB von WD
Geäuse:         Zalman Z9 mit Sichtfenster

Und Pimpen würde ich gern mit:

Mainboard/CPU:  MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:           be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM:                          2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil:                   be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor:                   iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das wäre dan ein flotter PC glaube ich, bis auf die alte GPU diese wollte ich aber noch dieses Jahr selber aussuchen und einbauen. Da schwanke ich aber immernoch zwischen einer GTX 960 oder GTX 970.

Hoffe jetzt nur ihr Pimpt jetzt meinen Pc, wunsche aber den anderen Teilnehmern alles gute für einen neue Gepimpten PC.

Alles gute und auf dann


----------



## Chris_P (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein richtig verlockendes Gewinnspiel! Dafür schlage ich mir doch die halbe Nacht um die Ohren um Bezeichnungen meiner Komponenten rauszusuchen (ja, nach 3-5 Jahren vergess ich soetwas haha). 

Meine Komponenten sind:

Mainboard: Asus M4a89GTD Pro/USB3 (gekauft Oktober 2010)
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Neulich über E**y ersteigert, da ich dachte er sei der Grund für den fehlerhaften Arbeitsspeicher, davor war es ein Phenom II 945 95W, auch von Oktober 2010)
Grafikkarte: MSI 760GTX 2GD5 Twin Frozr Gaming
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 CL7 (vor 1 Jahr gekauft, lässt sich mit dem Mainboard nur auf 1333Mhz betreiben und mittlerweile werden häufig nur noch 4GB davon in Windows als "verwendbar" angezeigt. Obwohl es sich sehr wohl um ein 64Bit Betriebssystem handelt.)
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic (war eine Frischzellenkur Anfang letzten Jahres)
PSU: Seasonic M12 500W (auch schon aspach uralt)
Laufwerke: 1DVD-Laufwerk und 1 DVD-Brenner, jeweils TSSTcorp.
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5 PCGH-Edition mit 3 Fractal Lüftern (Das Bild zeigt noch das alte, selbstverkleidete Lian-Li Gehäuse. Falls ich gewinnen sollte würde ich vorher in das neue Gehäuse umziehen, oder falls das meine Bewerbung ungültig machen sollte, lasse ich alles im alten Gehäuse so wie auf dem Bild)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 930BF 19" (dürfte knapp 10 Jahre alt sein)
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre richtig genial wenn ich mal Glück hätte. Folgendes wäre meine Wunschliste (Gehäuse, Festplatte, Kühler, Grafikkarte, Laufwerke würde ich weiter nutzen):

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So, nun ab ins Bett mit mir. Allen viel Spaß am (Gewinn-)Spiel!


----------



## razorfist (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Lob für eure großartige Aktion.

Es geht hier um den betagten Rechner meiner Tochter, den sie gerne aufrüsten würde. 
Das Grundkonstrukt besteht aus Bauteilen aus dem Jahre 2008. 
Also Sockel 775 mit Intel Quad Core Q9550 (Standard 2.8 GHz läuft aber mit 3.4 GHz um die Grafikkarte nicht zu  extrem auszubremsen).
Mainboard P5Q Deluxe von Asus.
8 GB RAM von Mushkin   DDR2-800 (4x2 GB).
Grafikkarte MSI Radeon R9 280X ( 3 GB).
Als Datenspeicher sind eine HD103SI ATA (normale Festplatte mit 1 TB), und eine SSD von Chronos (240 GB) verbaut.
Das Gehäuse ist von Antec (nine hundred).
Das Netzteil war von ARLT (700 WATT).
Der Lüfter ist von Noctua.

Wunschkomponenten wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ist eine Zusammenstellung, die auch noch Potenzial nach oben hat, ohne weitere Kosten zu verursachen, da sich die CPU hervorragend übertakten lässt.
Die 4x8 GB RAM lassen sich sowohl als Ramdisk nutzen und sie bieten genug Speicher um weitere PCs zu virtualisieren. Vor allem lässt sich die "alte" MSI
280X sehr gut in die neuen Komponenten integrieren, so das Töchterchen ruckelfreies Spielen genießen kann, wenn sie nach einem anstrengenden Arbeits-
tag nach hause kommt.


----------



## steelman83 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,
danke erstmal für die super Aktion! Die hat mich endlich mal ermutigt mich im Forum anzumelden  
Das Print Magazin lese ich schon 3 Jahren und finde es echt klasse.

Mein 2015er Rechensystem:
Prozessor: Intel i7 4790k,
Grafikkarte: R9 290x Direct CU II
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 3,
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GiByte Corsair 2400er
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100i (mit anderen Lüftern)
Festplatte(n): Samsung 850 Pro, Seagate SSHD 2TB, China 2TB HDD,
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex 650W
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750D

Das ist mein Wunsch: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da meine CPU noch vollkommen ausreicht, ich dafür aber ne zu kleine SSD und schlechte Monitore habe, gibts diese Konfig. Eine 980Ti ist natürlich auch schön  
Mein Bild ist beim Zusammenbau gemacht worden  Also nicht Wundern  
MfG


----------



## JoesHardware (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass es Freesync Monitore sind. 
Vlt. hat Iiyama keine G-Sync Monitore.


----------



## RinderHack (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUSTeK P8B75-M
Prozessor: i7 3770k
Grafikkarte: GTX 660
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB DDR3
PSU: be quiet BQ SU7-600W


gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## hansundgerlinde (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Liebe Leute vom Pimp my PC Team!

Super Aktion die ihr hier macht und da ich zurzeit ziemlich genervt bin von meinem System und auch absolut keinen Groschen in der Tasche habe dacht ich mir ich versuchs mal!

Lasst euch kurz erklären warum mich mein PC so nervt. Das ganze Ding hab ich Liebevoll von Hand und mit selbst ausgesuchten Teilen zusammen gezimmert, wobei ersteres Gut lief und letzteres eher weniger.
Er is zu Laut, schlecht durchdacht und Schwächelt an der wichtigsten stelle: dem CPU.
Deswegen nun hier mein derzeitiges Setup:

Mainboard/CPU: ASRock 970 Extreme4 + AMD FX-6100
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H55
Grafikkarte: ROG MARS760-4GD5
Arbeitsspeicher: 16gb 1333er
Netzteil: XFX P1-750X-XXB9
SSD: San Disk SDSSDP128G
Gehäuse: Zalman z9
Monitor: nen Alter Samsung SyncMaster

Soweit so gut. Ich denke einige Komponente sind garnichtmal so Übel, die meisten aber schlecht abgestimmt oder durchdacht und manche einfach veraltet.
Mein Mainboard und CPU sind in die Tage gekommen und waren zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs eher Kompromisse zwischen "muss zum rest passen" und "darf nicht zu teuer sein"...
Mein CPU Lüfter zusammen mit dem Offenen Gehäuse ist einfach Ohrenbetäubend Laut, selbst die eigentlich Leise Grafikkarte ertönt Lautstark wegen der fehlenden Schalldämmung.
Mit meinem RAM, meiner SSD und vor allem meiner Grafikkarte bin ich noch sehr Zufrieden. Die 16 gb RAM werklen vor sich hin, meiner SSD würde ich nur gern etwas Verstärkung zur Seite stellen und meine GPU's find ich einfach Geil!
Zu guter letzt der Monitor . . . man der is einfach Uralt und nimmer schön =/

Aus diesem Kontext ergibt sich für mich der folgende Wunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Ich hoffe dass ich "erwählt" werde damit ich endlich wieder Ohne schmerzende Ohren und mit genügend Rechenleistung für die Kommenden Games daddeln kann!

Vielen Dank! Euer Flo 

Ps.: Wir haben zwei Katzen, da is der Kampf gegen den Staub ein Zweckloser (insbesondere bei offener Seitenwand) T_T


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



JoesHardware schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass es Freesync Monitore sind.
> Vlt. hat Iiyama keine G-Sync Monitore.



sieht ganz danach aus...
in Geizhals finde ich jedenfalls keinen...


----------



## NextGenAnnie (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team  !!!

Ich wollte schon immer intel doch sind für mich zu teuer , und das ist nun auch mein 2 pc da mein egendlich 1 mal nach meiner meinung sehr gut war doch der wurd beim einbruch mitgenommen, und nun versuche ich ein pc zu baun der mit neueren spielen mit spielen kann 

Meine  Hardware
CPU AMD FX +3 4100 Quad-Core
Mainboards M5A97_R20
Laufwerk Blueray Brener
Ram DDR 3  16GB
Festplate SSD 128 GB , SAD 2 TB
Grafik Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv
[Netzteil 600 watt , Irgendein Chinabölla  Gibt nicht soviel aus wie es sollte ^^]
So das ist meine Hardware
Nix besonderes 








Gewünschte Hardware

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## burma (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


was soll ich sagen, mein PC gehört schon länger zum alten Eisen. Wenn Ihr euch meine Konfiguration anschaut werdet Ihr erkennen, dass man mein PC auch Methusalem nennen könnte.

Momentan benötigt er noch keinen Rollator, aber lange kann es nicht mehr dauern. 

Zusammengehalten werden die Komponenten wohl nur noch durch Kabel und Staub. Das erklärt sich durch das Uralt-Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement. Eine neue Brille in Form einer GTX 750 hat er vor einiger Zeit schon mal bekommen. Um wieder etwas besser Luft zu bekommen, hat der Kühler mal einen neuen Lüfter erhalten. Das waren auch schon die kleineren Mittelchen um ihn am Leben zu erhalten. 

Nun wird es Zeit für etwas Viagra in Form von neuen Teilen. Aus dem 1 Cent Rechner, soll die 6 Millionen Dollar Rennmaschine werden. 

Ein neues Herz (Mainboard und CPU) mit einem passendem Schrittmacher (RAM) wäre Super. Damit das neue Herz auch lange hält und sich durch den viele Sport in naher Zukunft nicht zu heiß wird wäre dabei etwas Unterstützung sehr hilfreich. Und einen neuen Energiespender (Netzteil), damit er noch lange durchhält würde dem ganzen die Krone aufsetzen. Um die bildliche Darstellung seiner Künste zu verbessern, würde er sich über eine neue Staffelei und eine Leinwand freuen.
Helft mir ihm wieder etwas mehr Lebensqualität zu geben. Vielen Dank.

Aktuell hält er sich mit folgenden Teilen auf den Beinen:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 4x2,66GHz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-90 A Heatsink mit einem AC Arctic F9 PWM Lüfter
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P, Sockel 775, Intel P35, Rev. 1.0
RAM: 4GB von G.E.I.L. (GX22GB6400UDC DDR2)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 OC, 2GB GDDR5, (GV-N750OC-2GI)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB, SATAII, NCQ, ST3320620AS
Gehäuse: Chieftec UNI-Serie LBX-02B-B-B
Netzteil: ENERMAX Infiniti 720W (EIN720AWT)
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Arctic Cooling AF12025 PWM hinten; 2x Arctic Cooling AF9252 PWM Seitenteil
Monitor: Samsung 22“ S22D300HY
Laufwerk: LG GSA-H42L + ein Diskettenlaufwerk 3,5“
Betriebssystem: Windows VISTA Home Premium 64-Bit


Hier ein Bild von Methusalem :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde auf Basis der Regeln meinen Methusalem mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten wollen:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Warum Methusalem gerne diese neuen Teile hätte:

Das Board und die CPU gehören bereits zur mehr als überholten Generation: Das Board ist noch mit einem P35 Chipsatz bestückt und verkraftet leider nicht mehr als 4GB RAM. Ansonsten hat Methusalem keine Lust aufzustehen. Das Herz hat zwar bereits 4 Kerne, aber die Effizienz lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die aktuelle Grafikkarte erfüllt noch ihren Zweck und benötigt noch kein Upgrade.

Wenn Methusalem ein neues Herz bekommt, braucht er auch etwas um es langlebig zu machen. Daher habe ich mich für den CPU Kühler von be quiet! entschieden. Sonst bringt mir das neue Herz nichts, wenn der Kühler nicht passt oder nicht angemessen kühlt. 
Damit das neue Herz (CPU) auch rennen kann braucht es denn passenden Schrittmacher (RAM). Daher sollen es gleich die 32GB sein um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein und später nicht nachlegen zu müssen. 

Der aktuelle Energiespender ist eigentlich groß genug, aber die Effizienz könnte besser sein. Deshalb soll Methusalem einen neuen bekommen, um mit der nutzbaren Energie besser zu haushalten. Daher die Entscheidung für das Dark Power Pro 11 von be quiet!
Zu guter Letzt habe ich mich für den Monitor als neue Leinwand entschieden, um die neusten Spiele auch in voller Pracht genießen zu können.

Solltet Ihr noch eine Idee haben, wie man die letzten drei Punkte verbraten kann. Dann würden Methusalem und ich uns sehr darüber freuen.


Vielen Dank für das Pimpen meines Methusalem.  
Euer Marc


----------



## Paul_Meger (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion, 
da hier echt viele richtige Romane schreiben will ich mich etwas kürzer halten, denn : in der Kürze liegt die Würze. 
Mein Derzeitiges Gaming System besteht aus:

-Intel Core i5-4460 @3,2 GHz

-Arctic Freezer i30

-Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB @ 1030 mHz Core Clock

-ASRock H97 Pro4 

-8GB HyperX DDR3 @1600 mHz

- 500W beQuiet! Pure Power 

-120 GB SSD von SanDisk (Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit) 

- 1TB Seagate ST1000DM003 (Programme)

-DVD-Laufwerk von LG 

Das Ganze schlummert in einem Sharkoon T9 in blau. 


 Er erwies sich gut genug für ältere Spiele wie Fallout 3 oder den Klassiker MINECRAFT, aber sobald es an aufwendigere Spiele geht wie z.B. Witcher  oder sogar Planetary Annihilation, habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Prozessor und Ram nicht mit der grafikkarte "zusammenspielen" sprich der RAM ist voll ausgelastet, die CPU auch, aber die Grafikkarte ist nichteinmal zu 15% beansprucht -> Folge : es laggt und es entstehen Framerates zwischen 20 und 25 FPS, kein schönes Spielgefühl auf alle Fälle  


Kommen wir jetzt zu meinen Wunschkomponenten: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Hier der Innenraum meines PCs:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=861383&thumb=1&d=1446919052


----------



## Gri3v3r (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

meine gewünschte Konfiguration wäre,

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein Aktuelles System

Gehäuse :Fractal Design Define R4 Plack Pearl
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3
CPU: Intel 2700K
CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB 1600
Grafikkarte: Inno 3D iChill GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra ( damals Neu auf dem Markt, Sau Teuer und mein Ganzer Stolz   )
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E9 700 W
Laufwerk: LG Bluray-Brenner ( ein Fehlkauf ich habe seit 3 Jahren nicht eine Bluray gebrannt  )
HDD: Seagate 2TB S-ATA 3
SSD 1: Corsair Force 3 120GB (Systemplatte)
SSD 2: Mushkin Chronos 240 GB (Spieleplatte)
Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Apollish Blau 120x120x25


----------



## IGladiatorX (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team,

hier meine ausgewählten Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

• Prozessor und Prozessorkühler: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 mit Alpenföhn Broken Eco
• Mainboard: Gigabyte H97-D3H
• Grafikkarte und Grafikkartenkühler: Radeon R9 280 3GB HIS IceQ X²
• Arbeitsspeicher: Muskin Essentials DDR3-1333 8GB
• Festplatte(n) und/oder SSD(s): Samsung HD103SI 1TB, Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB (Systemplatte)
• Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
• Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R + 140mm Antec Lüfter 
• LG DVD-Laufwerk & Blu-Ray Brenner
• Audio-Hardware: Asus Xonar DGX
• Bildschirm(e): AOC 24" LED G2460PQU


----------



## DitaSoft (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

meine gewünschte Konfiguration wäre,

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein Aktuelles System

Gehäuse :Zalmann Z11 Plus (habe aber der HDD-Käfig rausmachen müssen da die graka sonst nicht passte)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77x-UD3H
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB 1600 (4 Module)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
PSU: be quite! Pure Power 630 Watt  
HDD: WD Blue Scorpio 600GB (ja ist eine 2,5 Zoll platte aus einem Notebook)
SSD 1: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB

LG
     DitaSoft


----------



## johbe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 
Dann nutze ich die Chance auch, da mein aktueller PC alles andere als gut läuft. 

Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Arbeitsspeicher:  2 GB OCZ (OCZ2P10664GK)
Gehäuse: Antec  Three Hundred
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE (eine GTX260 hat neulich ihren Geist aufgegeben)
HDD: 1TB Western Digital WD10EADS Caviar Green
SSD: Crucial m4 64GB
Netzteil: China-Böller




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daxone (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Community und Pimp my PC Team,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit bei eurem Gewinnspiel.

Meist  bau ich mir meinen PC selbst zusammen oder tausche die Komponenten aus,  die gerade zu langsam sind. Nun ist es schon eine weile her das mein PC  ein upgrade hatte. Das Gehäuse ist von vor 2006 und hat immer gute  Dienste geleistet.
Dennoch wird es Zeit, das Gehäuse mal in Rente zu  schicken, Sowie einige Komponenten die für aktuelle Spiele zu langsam  geworden sind. Entscheidend für mich sind nur die Komponenten die eben  nicht mehr über genug Leistung verfügen. Um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu  sein, möchte ich gern den Ram auf 2mal 8Gb erweitern.
Auch Die Grafikkarte kommt mit ihren 2gb Ram ordentlich an ihre Grenzen. Die Cpu hat noch genug Kraft, weswegen ich mich für die GTX980 entschied.
Natürlich gehört ein aktueller Monitor dazu um das Bild auch schick dar zu stellen, daher entschied ich mich für einen 24 zoll.

Aktuell verbaut sind:

Core i5 3570K@3.8ghz
Scyhte Mugen3 CPU Kühler
Asrock Z77 pro3
2mal 4GB Gskill 1866mhz
Asus GTX670 Direct CU2
1TB Samsung Crucial 120gb
Acer 23,5zoll von 2008
DVD Laufwerk/Brenner 
Gehäuse BigTower Hersteller unbekannt
BeQuiet StraightPower 580W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr über obige Komponenten freuen, damit ich in Zukunft wider in den vollen genuss aktueller Spiele komme.


Mit freundlichen grüßen

Tino D.


----------



## Eggmann (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hoi Hoi

meine Konfiguration zum Upgrade ist:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell läuft bei mir ein

Intel I5 3570k auf einem AsusP8Z77-V LE Mainbord gekühlt von einer Hydro Series™ H80i GT High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler.
Das Bild kommt von einer XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation.
Der Arbeitsspeicher besteht aus 8 GB DDR3 1333 CL7 G.Skill 2er Kit und Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600.
Als Speichermedium sind 3 Platten eingebaut eine 128GB SSD, 1TB WD und eine 500GB WD.
Versorgt mit Power wird das ganze durch ein System Power(S6) 550W 80plus.
Alles wurde dann von mir in einem Silencio 550 von Cooler Master verbaut.


----------



## Zwitschack (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiho liebes Team

Hier mal die Konfiguration, die ich gern nehmen würde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich eigentlich mit meiner Hardware zufrieden bin benenne ich dieses Upgrade mal für meine Freundin. Sie muss sich leider aktuell mit einem Acer Aspire 7738G herumschlagen mir folgenden Werten:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T6600
GPU: Nvidia GT240M
RAM: 4GB DDR2 SoDimm
HDD: 320GB

Es würde Somit den Grundstein für den ersten Desktop-PC für meine Freundin legen.


----------



## Darkeight (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal an die PCGH Redaktion und die anderen Forummitglieder,

Ich würde mich gerne für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Bild meines PCs im Anhang ist (bin noch neu hier im Forum).
Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASRock B85M-DGS So.1150 mATX (ich weiss, dass ich besser ATX hätte nehmen sollen, was ich auch wollte, aber bei all der Freude am neuen PC damals ist mir das nicht aufgefallen )
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4460 (4x3.2Ghz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte:  3072MB ASUS R9 280 
Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8
Gehäuse: BitFenix Neos Midi Tower (weiss/blau)
Festplatte: 1TB Seagate ST1000M003 3.5" SATA 6Gb/s
Gehäuselüfter: 1x be quiet! SHADOW WINGS (sw1) 120mm
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Da ich sowieso vor hatte meinen PC bei Gelegenheit (als Schüler wenn man mal wieder Geld hat xD) aufzurüsten und mMn mein System ganz ausgewogen ist vom Prozessor/Grafikkarten-Verhältnis her, denke ich, dass die GTX 980Ti eine gute Wahl ist, zu der sich noch später ein neuer Prozessor gesellen wird. Was die Länge betrifft, der Festplattenschacht hinter der Grafikkarte lässt sich meines Wissens nach entnehmen für eine längere. Infolgedessen ist natürlich ein stärkeres Netzteil nötig und eine SSD wäre ja auch nicht so verkehrt, da der Arbeitsspeicher mit dem Prozessor und Mainboard später irgendwann erneuert wird. Da ich mit meinem ASUS Bildschirm rundum zufrieden bin, war mir der Bildschirm bei der Auswahl nicht wirklich wichtig, da beide 24-Zöller auch "nur" FullHD haben, wie mein ASUS.

Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen an die PCGH Redaktion: 
-Da ich nicht allzu viel Erfahrung habe mit Hardware, wird noch vor dem 16.11 bescheid gesagt, wenn etwas in der Auswahl nicht ganz passt? (Ich habe mich bemüht es passend auszuwählen, siehe jedoch Mainboard)
-Muss die eingebaute Festplatte mitgeschickt werden?(persönliche Daten)
-Wie sieht es mit dem Betriebssystem aus, da eine Festplatte dazu kommt? Ich habe nämlich nur den Windows 7 HP Key, der ja nach dem Windows 10 Upgrade meines Wissens nach ungültig ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David


----------



## XmuhX (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Wunschliste:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)


*Meine verbauten Komponenten:*

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-4670K, QuadCore 3.40GHz
*Kühler:* Scythe Mygen RevB PCGH-Edition
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Crucial Ballistix Tactics 8GB-Kit (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0)
*Datenträger:* 1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 120GB ; 1x SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500G
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GTX 660 TI OC 3GB (GV-N66TOC-3GD)
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Straigth Power 680W ATX
*Gehäuse:* NZXT LeXa S BW
*Lüftersteuerung:* Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II
*verbaute Lüfter:* 1x SickleFlow 120 Red LED Fan (R4-L2R-20AR-R1), 1x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000, 1x 120mm Blue LED NZXT, 2x 140mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800
*Laufwerk:* 1x LG DVD-RW


Mit den oben angegeben Sponsor-Komponenten wäre ich vollstens zufrieden, weil...:
Graka...mehr und ausreichender Schub für höhere Auflösungen und Einstellungen! 
Netzteil...hat zwar nicht mehr Leistung als mein verbautes, aber brauche auch nicht mehr! Austausch vorsätzlich weil schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel. 
RAM...endlich 16GB um zb mehr mit virtuellen Maschinen rumzutesten! 
CPU-Kühler...etwas mehr Platz für warme Luft im Gehäuse! 
Monitor...so langsam brauche ich eine Brille, oder einen größeren Monitor! 


Allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## sebastian-schulz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Die Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Im Moment habe ich vebaut 

Asus P8H67 mit einen intel 2600k 
einen standard kühler
80 gb ssd OCZ 
500gb von Segate hdd
eine gtx 950 
ein Energon 650w netzteil
dvd/brenner laufwerk
8gb ddr3 
lg
sebastian


----------



## Planned (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion, 
ich fasse mich mal besser kurz...

Meine Komponenten:  (CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set benötige ich nicht.) Neues Netzteil nur falls 
-Mainboard:                      ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger
-Arbeitsspeicher:           G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM rot Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600 (2x8GB)
-Prozessor:                        Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz
-Festplatte:                       OCZ ARC 100,   SSD 480GB
-Optisches Laufwerk:   ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz
-CPU Kühler:                    EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
-Gehäuse :                         Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt
-Kartenlesegeräte:       Akasa InterConnect EX, USB 3.0
-Netzteil:                           be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W


Meinen Wunschkomponenten: 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls man auch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter Set braucht um teil zu nehmen, diese Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlchen Grüßen
Planned aka Lars


----------



## urbani81 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe dieses Jahr im Sommer beschlossen mir einen Gaming-Rechner zusammenzubauen, da ich leider nur 300 Euro zur verfügung hatte musste es ein System mit einem Dual-Core und ohne Externe Grafikkarte sein  . Das heisst ich konnte erstmal keine Spiele spielen außer Minecraft . Vor einer Woche habe ich mir dann eine GTX 950 und ein Sharkoon Gehäuse  geholt die 950 ist nicht so teuer und gibt genügend Leistung für alle derzeitigen Spiele her  . Doch es gab noch ein Problem und zwar mein Dual Core Penitum   . Er bremst meine
 Grafikkarte extrem aus. Weswegen ich mich hier bei der PCGH Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben möchte. Damit ich Spiele wie Crysis 3 oder The Witcher 3 auf Normalen Einstellungen Spielen kann.
●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Das ist mein derzeitiges System:

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro3
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  CPU: Intel Pentium G3250
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX  950 AMP!
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      RAM: 2x 2 GB HP und 1x 2 GB No-Name 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Netzteil: 500W Intertech SL-500K
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Festplatte: 320 GB Western Digital 2.5 Zoll
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-W
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Bildschirm: HannsG HE225

●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Meine Wunschkomponenten:

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●

PS : Vielen Dank für die coole Aktion !!!


----------



## OPC-3000 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Leute,  ich würde mich gerne für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben

Hier mal die Komponenten die ich gerne nehmen würde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe noch sehr alte Hardware drin und es wäre zu teuer alles auf einmal aufzurüsten. Was halt zuerst gemacht werden müsste wäre Mainboard, RAM und Prozessor. Jetzt komme ich mal zu meinen Daten vom PC:

Gehäuse: MS-Tech LC-402
Laufwerk: DVD Laufwerk
Festplatte: 1x 232GB & 1x 153GB
Mainboard: Asus P5Q SE Plus
Prozessor: Intel Croe 2 Quad Q8400
Ram: 4x 1GB Corsai 800
Grafikkarte: 1GB NVIDIA Asus Geforce GTX 650 TI
Netzteil: Thermaltake TR2-470PP 470Watt


So das waren meine PC Komponenten die ich zurzeit drin habe wie man sieht sehr alte noch.


Mfg


----------



## happykobolt4 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Danke für das Gewinnspiel. Ich habe schon seit längerem das Gefühl, dass ich mal upgraden müsste. Der PC ist mittlerweile schon 4 Jahre alt. So langsam merkt man, dass die Hardware an ihre Grenzen kommt.
Ich mir die 980ti ausgesucht um in Spielen wie GTA V und The Witcher 3 die Grafikeinstellungen ordentlich auszureizen. Mein armes altes Netzteil ist allerdings zu schwach für die Grafikkarte und deshalb habe ich das Straight Power 10-CM 600W gewählt. 
Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: i5 2400
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce 560ti oc
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Motherboard: ASUS P8H61-M EVO
Netzteil: Cougar A450
Festplatte: Seagate SV35.5 + Samsung 840 EVO

Ich habe mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MiCz (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle Leser sowie das PCGH Team,

Danke für die tolle Aktion. Selbst wenn ich nicht gewinne, ist es cool mal so viele andere Systeme zu sehen und vergleichen zu können.

Falls ich gewinne, würde ich einen vorher/nachher Benchmark erstellen und im Forum veröffentlichen. Verfolge schon länger PCGH über Youtube und Forum, war aber noch nicht aktiv beteiligt.
Mein Rechner besteht größtenteils aus Hardware die 2010 gekauft wurde. Ich würde folgende Auswahl nehmen, da meine CPU das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Bisheriges Setup sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: M4A79XTD Evo
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
RAM: 1 x 2 GB Mushkin CL 9 (einer leider defekt) + 2 x 2 GB Mushkin CL8 DDR 3 RAM 1600
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X
Monitor: AOC 2436V wa
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon R9 270X  2GB
Netzteil: Xilence Performance A 530 Watt
PCI : USB 3 Transcend Karte
Festplatten: Crucial 240M SSD  / Samsung HD502HJ

Vielen Dank an alle und möge der glücklichste gewinnen.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich mit meinem System für Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. 

Vorab zu meiner aktuellen Situation und dem Rechner:

Teile:
CPU: FX6100@4,5Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
RAM: Kinston OEM Ram DDR3-1600@1806
GPU: Asus Radeon R9 290X Matrix @ ProlimatechMK26 @ 1138Mhz
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 60GB
SSHD: Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster GX Lite 600Watt (nachdem 3 Antec TruePower zerstört wurden)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X
Zubehör: Diverse Lüfter in Festplattenkäfig oder auf Arbeitsspeicher, Scythe Kaze Q8, Phobya FLexLight 240cm Red


Ursprünglich war der PC aus einer Fertig-Konfiguration und es wurden nach und nach Kühler, Mainboard, 2 Grafikkarten und 1 SSHD zusätzlich an Änderungen vorgenommen, sodass der Rechner aktuell nicht schlecht darsteht, aber einige Lücken im Unterbau aufweist. 

Das Hauptproblem ist die langsame und instabil übertaktete Kombination aus CPU und RAM. 
Primestabil ist der Rechner nicht zu bekommen, wenn einigermaßen Leistung anliegen soll -Selbst mit sehr hohen Spannungen, bei denen es auch schon recht warm zugeht.  Der ungekühlte Ram muss mit einem 50mm Lüfter gekühlt werden, weil die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ihn sonst zu heiß werden lässt.
Vor allem in Folding@Home fällt auf, dass das System nicht stabil 24/7 laufen kann. Die Spieleleistung lässt in aktuellen Titeln wie GTA V auch zu wünschen übrig -selbst mit reduzierten Details bremst die CPU in Städten und bei viel Gras recht stark. PCIe 2.0 macht sich beim Benchen dann auch noch in fehlenden Punkten bemerkbar, da kommt es nunmal auf jedes Prozent an.

Ein weiteres Problem ist das Netzteil. Als die 290X gekauft war, habe ich mich für ein Antec TruePowerClassic entschieden. Drei sind -laut Hersteller durch mein System-  hintereinander ausgefallen, sodass aktuell wieder das ursprüngliche Gruppenregulierte Netzteil einspringen muss. -Unter Vollast werden aufgrund des Spannungsabfalls sogar die GPU-Lüfter ca. 90rpm langsamer.

Windows 10 läuft einigermaßen gut auf der 60GB-SSD, schnell ist sie aber nicht und es passt nicht mehr als das OS auf den Flashspeicher. Zudem lag die durchschnittliche Ausfallrate in einem Bericht bei 6%, was selbst mir als experimentierfreudiger Natur nach 4 Jahren Betrieb Sorgen bereitet.


Die neue Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Selber würde ich dann aus meinem angesparten Aufrüstbudget eine große SSD anschaffen, denn die Aufrüstpunkte reichen nicht ganz aus, die Rückstände meines Systems aufzuarbeiten.
Der Grundgedanke ist, einen neuen deutlich leistungsstärkeren und stabil laufenden Unterbau mit den Tugenden des alten FX (viele Kerne für Anwendungen und Hintergrundlast beim Spielen) in Verbindung mit passender Infrastruktur aufzubauen, die problemlos läuft und etwas mehr Komfort wie Beispielsweise den großen SSD-Speicherplatz bietet. 
Meinen Rechner halte ich für ein interessantes Pimp-Projekt, weil sich mehrere Probleme an ihm zeigen lassen: CPU als Flaschenhals, Betrieb mit schlecht geeignetem Netzteil, Überhitzung und schlechtes Kabelmanagement. Zudem könnte getestet werden, ob auch andere auf dieser Seasonicplattform basierende Netzteile den Dienst quittieren, weil mir die Mittel dazu fehlen und der Hersteller kein Interesse zeigt. 

Im Anhang sind noch ein paar Bilder der aktuellen Konfiguration (werden vom Bilderupload leider automatisch gedreht, ich kann nichts umstellen)


Vielen Dank an PCGH und die Hersteller!


----------



## Zairo (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team,

Erstmal kurze Vorstellung meinerseits: Ich heiße Patrick, Baujahr 1992 und schraube an PC`s seit ca. 12 Jahren. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt kommen bei mir auch nur selbstgebaute PC`s ins Haus.
Und hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit dem PC meines kleinen Bruders/meiner Eltern. Ich hoffe, dass ist erlaubt  

Kleine Vorgeschichte zu dem PC: Vor ca. 8 Jahren habe ich für meine Eltern ihren aktuellen PC aufgebaut welcher, selbstverständlich, in der Zeit immer mal wieder leicht "aufgerüstet" wurde.
Damals haben wir nicht unbedingt auf die Leistung geachtet sondern hauptsächlich auf den Preis den mein kleiner Bruder (ist der Hauptnutzer) war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht auf der Welt.
Nun sind die Tage ins Land gestrichen, der kleine Bruder wurde älter und damit wuchsen auch die Ansprüche an den PC. Erste Maßnahme: mehr RAM musste her also nochmal 2GB rein.
Irgendwann brannte dann die Grafikkarte durch (ich glaube es war eine HD2400pro) und glücklicherweise hatten wir noch eine HD5770 von einer anderen Aufrüstaktion über, sodass auch 
diese ihren Weg in den PC fand. Das alterwürdige MSI Board mit AMD 760G Chipsatz hat es dann der Grafikkarte gleich getan was zu dem AsRock Board führte, den zu dem Zeitpunkt war ein günstiges AM2
Board mit DDR2 unterstützung schon schwer zu finden. Letzte, große Änderung war nun der wechsel des bereits betagten Athlon 64 X2 7750 gegen den ebenfalls älteren Phenom II 810.

Lange Rede gar kein Sinn nun spielt mein kleiner Bruder auch Spiele wie Cities Skylines oder Landwirtschaftssimulator 2015 und hier merkt man nun das es langsam Richtung ende der Leistung geht.
Natürlich für die Eltern und das reine Surfen sowie Office Anwendungen reicht die Leistung jedoch soll der PC irgendwann komplett an den Bruder übergehen und da wird dann noch mehr Leistung gefragt.

Nun erstmal das aktuelle System, muss ja auch mal einen Schritt weiter gehen hier:

                CPU: AMD Phenom II 810 4x2,6GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer Pro Rev. 2.0
   Mainboard: AsRock N68C-S UCC Sockel AM2/AM3
                RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz, 2GB Corsair Value+2GB Kingston Hyper X
     Festplatte: 500GB WD Blue S-ATA III
        Gehäuse: Fractal Design Core 1000 + Diverse Lüfter
         Netzteil: Thermaltake Munich 430 Watt
 Grafikkarte: MSI HD 5770 HAWK
      Laufwerk: IDE DVD-Toaster

Nun die Teile, welche ich ausgewählt habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke aktuell ist der Prozessor in kombination mit der älteren Grafikkarte und dem wenigen RAM das Problem weshalb z.B. bei Cities die Framerate deutlich in das Unspielbare fällt. Deshalb der wichtige Schritt eine neue Plattform 
in den PC zu bringen mit genügend RAM für alle Situationen. Zur Grafikkarte habe ich weiter unten noch einen extra Teil verfasst bitte einmal bei verwirrung dort schauen.
Ein besserer Luftstrom und damit einhergehend ein leiseres Arbeiten ist der Grund für die Entscheidung auf das Gehäuse und den CPU-Kühler
den bedingt durch die kompakte Bauweise des aktuellen Gehäuses ist eine hohe Temperatur und damit zum Teil ein lautes Arbeitsgeräusch der Fall.
Zur Zeit ist ein 19 Zoll Fujitsu Monitor am PC angeschlossen der sogar noch älter ist als der PC an sich und würde dementsprechend gerne die Größe erhöhen um ein angenehmeres Arbeiten/Spielen zu ermöglichen.
Grundsätzlich habe ich versucht eine ausgewogene Mischung der neuen Teile mit den alten Teilen zu finden um nicht eine zu Große CPU für die Grafikkarte oder umgekehrt zu haben.

Falls ihr euch jetzt wundert warum ich keine Grafikkarte ausgewählt habe wegen der oben genannten Spiele würde ich gerne sagen das ich noch eine GTX 770 für den PC spenden würde nur sind die aktuellen
Luftstromverhältnisse im erwähnten Gehäuse nicht so passend wie ich es mir wünschen würde deswegen würde ich diese erst bei einem größeren Gehäuse dazu stecken. 

So das war es jetzt aber und ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr mit meinem langen Text genervt. 

Dementsprechend wünsche ich viel Spaß beim lesen und allen Forumsmitgliedern sowie dem PCGH-Team ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Mohssen (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin @all 

hier meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel:

*Aktuelle Konfiguration:*
Mainboard: Asus Z87-Pro
CPU:  Intel Core I7 4770K
CPU-Kühler:  Intel Boxed
Grafikkarte:  XFX Radeon HD 6870 Black Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400
Netzteil:  be quiet! BQT ES-450W
SSD:   Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB
HDD:  Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB, SATA 3Gb/s
Gehäuse:  BitFenix Shinobi schwarz 
Monitor:  Dell U2412M


*Bewerbung für folgende Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Bilder:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Mohssen


----------



## JJblaubaer (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich finde das echt eine super Idee von euch solche Teile zu verlosen! Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik und seit klein auf bin ich vollends begeisterter Gamer. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, also Student kann man sich nicht immer die neuesten Teile leisten und somit besteht mein PC nur noch aus ziemlich alten Teilen, mit denen Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 sowieso entfallen. Ich würde mich echt riesig darüber freuen, wenn Ihr meine alten Teile austauschen würdet !

zurzeit vewendet werden:
-Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 mit 2.67 GHz
-keine SSD
- 1 TB Festplatte
-NVIDIA GeForce GT 730
-6GB RAM
-19 Zoll Samung Bildschirm (Model weiß ich nicht mehr, gekauft ca 2005)

was ich gerne verbaut hätte:

-Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
-SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
-Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
-Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Ich würde mich Wahnsinnig freuen wenn das klappen würde !!! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schmercho (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Moin, moin 

Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem System zu "Pimp my Pc 2k15". Mein System hatt ein alter von 9 Jahren auf dem Buckel und ich habe es immer liebevoll aufgerüstet. 

Mein aktuelles System: - Amd Fx 6300 4,8 Ghz
                                                  - Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
                                                  -Readeon R9 270
                                                  - Samsung 500mb Harddrive (uralt) 
                                                  - Game X Netzteil 600 watt
                                                  - 4 G DDR 3 1300 von Kigston
                                                  - 6 Noname Lüfter
                                                  - X Strike As Cool Gehause
                                                  - Comdisc DvD Laufwerk ( auch ein Relikt) 

Da ich mein System umbedingt auf Intel umrüsten möchte und mir dafür die Finanziellen Mittel nicht zuverfügung stehen, bewerbe ich mich bei eurem Gewinnspiel.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir:  
			Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
			CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
			RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
			Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe das diese Auswahl Technisch zusammen past. Die Festplatte wird natürlich noch von mir selber ausgetauscht und angepasst.

Schöne Grüße 

Schmercho


----------



## corpaw (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich habe durch euer Youtube-Video erfahren, dass ihr dieses Jahr eine Pimp my PC-Aktion startet. Ich war sofort davon begeistert und möchte mich hiermit für diese Aktion bewerben. 
Mein 15-jähriger Sohn spielt sehr gern auf seinem PC. Leider ist dieser nicht gerade optimal zum Spielen. Hauptproblem des PCs ist der leider etwas zu schwache Prozessor. Wir haben vor ca. einem halben Jahr eine Nvidia gtx 960oc mit 4gb in den PC eingebaut, dadurch ist er etwas stärker geworden, aber die CPU bremst die Grafikkarte ziemlich aus.
Ich würde meinem Sohn gerne ein neues Mainboard und einen neuen Prozessor kaufen, aber ich bin Mutter von mehreren Kindern und kann ihm dadurch nicht diese Hardware für mehrere Hundert Euro schenken. Dass wäre meinen anderen Kindern gegenüber unfair. Nun möchte Ich mich bei ihnen bewerben, damit mein Sohn die Chance auf einen besseren PC hat.

Hier die Hardware des PCs:
GPU: Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 960 oc 4gb
CPU:  AMD Athlon X4 750k Black Edition
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A88X Extreme4+
Festplatte: Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB
RAM: 2 x 8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9
Gehäuse: Cooltek X2
Netwerkadapter: Asus PCE-N15
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Monitor: Benq RL2455HM
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Aufrüst-Setup:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)


Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei der PCGH-Redaktion und allen Sponsoren der Aufrüst-Aktion.

MFG


----------



## GamingLaunch (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für das Pimp my Pc Gewinnspiel,

Mein Pc:
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 205BW
Prozessor: AMD FX 6100
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-MLX3
PSU: bequiet! Pure PowerL8 630Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 970 Phantom
Festplatte: Toshiba 500GB
OS: Windows 10 Home

Ich hatte gern:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So das war meine Bewerbung, ich hoffe das klappt! Ach und hier ist noch ein Bild von meinem PC


----------



## timonde (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Bewerbung zur Aufrüstaktion 2015:

Wunschkomponenten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Jetztige Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
CPU: Intel i5 4460
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB
Grafikkarte: PNY GTX 540
Netzteil: Wortmann 420WT 400 Watt
Festplatte: WD Green 2 TB
Montitor: terra LCD/LED 2445W
Gehäuse: Terra Game Standart

Und viel Glück auch an die Anderne!


----------



## Lawbringer (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe "Glaubensbrüder",

ich befasse mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Thema des Aufrüstens meines PC.
Meine Hardware ist wie folgt aufgelistet ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und besteht aus folgenden Komonenten:

Mainbord: SAM3+ Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
Prozessor: AMD FX-6100
RAM: G.Skill 8 GB DDR3 PC3-10600 CL9
Grafikkarte: Radeon Sapphire HD7850 1 GB
Festplatte: Seagate 1 TB ST1000DM003
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-630W
Gehäuse: Bit Fenix Shinobi Black
Monitor: ASUS PB 248 Q

Ich habe mir die angebotenen Komonenten so ausgesucht, dass ich den PC auf den Stand der Technik bringe und mir nur noch seperat eine gute Grafikkarte zulegen muss.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch versuchen das Foto in das Feld zu bekommen.

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Franz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team.


Ich möchte mich mit meinem System für Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. 

Zur besseren Übersicht habe ich die bleibenden Komponenten Blau und die eventuell auszutauschenden Rot gekennzeichnet. Mein PC steht auch im Profil, bzw. die wichtigsten Teile auch in der Signatur.

Derzeitige Komponenten: 
CPU: *i7-4770K @ Stock*
Mainboard: *ASUS Z87 Pro*
Arbeitsspeicher: *16 GiB (2x 8GiB Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600)*
CPU-Kühler: *ShadowRock SR2*
Grafikkarte: *Gigabyte GTX 660 OC, 2 GiB VRAM*
Netzteil: *BeQuite Straight Power E9 580W CM*
SSD (System): *Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB*
Festplatte1 (Programme und Spiele): *WD-Black 3,5" 500 GB*
Festplatte2 (Daten): *WD-RED 3,5" 2 TB*
Montitor: *LG 24EB23* mit IPS, 1920x1200, matt, höhenverstellbar
Brenner: *LG Electronics BH16NS40*
Gehäuse: *Cooler Master Centurion 6 Midi Tower*
Gehäuselüfter: *Original*

Da es nicht viel sinn macht meinen i7 zu tauschen, würde ich ganz gerne die GPU tauschen. 
Da mein Budget derzeit nicht so hoch ist habe ich die kommende 380X im Visier. Aber natürlich würde auch eine 980ti nehmen. Die 960 ist kein wirkliches Upgrade, zumal auch langsamer als die 380X und der 970 traue ich wegen ihrem krummen Speicher nicht.
Den RAM auszutauschen ist auch nicht nötig, genauso beim CPU-Kühler und Netzteil.
Beim Monitor ließ sich leider nichts abwählen. Die angegeben Monitore haben alle nur TN-Panel. Der würde also wenn nur als Zweitmonitor dazukommen. Auf mattes IPS und 16:10 möchte ich fürs Arbeiten nur ungern verzichten.
Was auch ganz gut wäre, wäre ein Austausch der originalen Gehäuselüfter. Insbesondere der Frontlüfter und durch die schlechte/fehlende Entkoppelung auch das Frontgitter vibrieren unter einem bestimmten Lastbereich recht stark. Auf die Lüfterbeleuchtung kann ich auch verzichten. 
Die SSD ist auch fast voll. Nur noch 2 GB sind frei. Beim System werde ich aber aufgrund der ganzen Spionagefunktionen und der automatischen Updates von Win10, was mit LTE-Verbindung ein NoGo ist, bei Windows 7 Ultimate bleiben. 


*Wunschkomponenten aus dem Konfigurator:*

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)*
*SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)*
*Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)*

_Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)_
_Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

_Die Gelegenheit das der PC mal auf war hab ich gleich mal genutzt, um ihn etwas mit Druckluftspray zu reinigen. Hatte sich in den 2 Jahren doch etwas an Staub angesammelt, auch wenn ich schon schlimmeres gesehen hab. 

*Fotos:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC von außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC innen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Board-Bezeichung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 660




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Festplatten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BeQuite Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speccy, GPU-Z und CPU-Z Screenshot, da sich CPU usw. mit Kühler ja nicht Fotografieren lässt.

*Spiele: *
Mit der neuen Hardware sollte dann auch das neue Anno 2205, das schon bei mir liegt sehr gut laufen. Das neue Hitman und Rainbow Six Siege sind auch schon eingeplant
Außerdem Spiele ich:
AC Unity, ETS2 (Eurotrucksimulator) mit Mods , Cities Skylines mit Mods, BF-Hardline, FC2-4, SplinterCell CaosTheory - Blacklist


----------



## PupenMonti (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde gern auch bei der Aufrüstaktion 2015 mit machen 

Mein momentanes System:

CPU: Intel i7 4770k (nicht Übertaktet)
Kühler: Boxed
+1x 90cm
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H Ultra Durable
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 770 4GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8 GB
Netzteil: Power LC LC6550 550 Watt
Montitor Philips 220sw Plus
Gehäuse: Wortmann Terra Standard


Meine ausgewählten Teile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Logikmann (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi ich melde mich auch für diese Aktion.

Mein Setup:

Mainbord: Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500 3,7ghz 
RAM: 4 x DDR 3 4GBytes 1333 MHz (total 16 GB)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Zotac
Festplatte: OCZ-Vertex 4 128 GByte
Netzteil: Arctic 80Plus  Fusion - 550 - EU W
Gehäuse: Aero Cool X-Warrior Midi-Tower - schwarz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Kaum zu übersehen ist meine Kleine Grafikkarte  welche ich gerne upgraden möchte wo ich auch gleich zum Bildschirm komme ich habe 2 Aktive Bildschirme und liebe Multitasking also fehlt ja nur noch einer ^^ aber das unterstützt leider meine Grafikkarte nicht und da der Mini HDMI slot einen Wackler hat (Adapter war schuld) wollte ich so oder so eine neue kaufen.
Meiner Meinung nach komme ich mit dem Prozessor noch gut zurecht und da ich schon 16 GB RAM habe dachte ich mir das ist die beste Kombi.


----------



## mLuckey (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Im Vorfeld erstmal ein großes Danke an das Team auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht ausgewählt werde finde ich es super von euch so eine Aktion durchzuziehen. Nun aber zu der Bewerbung.

Ich spare mir jetzt schon seit ca einem Jahr einen neuen Pc zusammen und habe auch bereits einige Komponenten Cpu/Mainboard/Grafikkarte/Ram/Netzteil und SSD zusammen. Da ich bis jetzt immer sehr stark auf mein Budget achten musste verspreche ich mir von eurer Aktion endlich mal nicht nach dem Preis der Komponenten aussuchen zu müssen. Zu der Frage wofür ich die neuen Bauteile brauche: vor allem um Abends mit meinen Kumpels eine Runde spielen zu können oder zwischendurch etwas zu machen. Dabei stört mich im Moment an meiner derzeitigen Ausstattung, das meine Grafikkarte zwar alle Spiele schafft, aber dies nur auf relativ bescheidenen Einstellungen. Ebenso hat besonders das Design meines Rechners stark an dem zu niedrigen Budget gelitten. Mein Gehäuse ist wahrscheinlich genauso alt wie ich, viel zu groß für das darin verbaute ITX Mainboard, besitzt keinerlei Kabelmanagement und hat einen sehr "ekligen" Grauton. Meinem Bildschirm fehlt es leider an Anschlüssen, da ich mir wünsche meine Playstation an dem 23 Zoll Monitor anschließen zu können. Des weiteren besitze ich bisher zwar eine 120gb SSD, jedoch ist die zusätzlich verbaute HDD viel zu laut und bringt so nichts als viel zu lange Ladezeiten in Spielen. Bisher ist in meinem PC verbaut:

Kleine Geschichte zu dem PC:
Vor ca 4-5 Jahren vermachte mein Onkel mir diesen PC. Anfangs noch mit einem A6-3650, 4gb Ram, einem Scyhte Kühler, einer 1tb HDD, einem undefinierbarem Netzteil mit 450w und leider ohne Grafikkarte. Als ich dann irgendwann merkte, dass der Rechner totaler Schrott ist habe ich zunächst mit 8gb Corsair Ram aufgerüstet. Später kam dann noch die alte Gtx 560ti eines Kumpels dazu worauf ich mir ein neues Netzteil bestellt habe. Nicht sehr lange danach kaufte ich mir dann eine SSD und vor kurzem kam dann auch letztendlich mein neuer I5 6500 mit Mainboard dazu.

Prozessor:i5 6500
Mainboard: Asus H110I Plus D3
HDD/SSD: BX100-120gb/nicht mehr zuzuordnen
Netzteil: coolermaster g550m
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4gb corsair vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600
Bildschirm: LG 23 Zoll 16:9
Grafikkarte: Zotac Gtx 560ti
Gehäuse: nicht mehr zuzuordnen
Cpu-Kühler: Mitgelieferter Intel Kühler

Das ganze würde ich gerne mithilfe folgender Komponenten optimieren::

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)/Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke ein neuer Monitor wäre auf jeden Fall super. Eine stärkere Grafikkarte brauche ich sowieso bald, da ich gerne einige bald erscheinende Titel wie Battelfront oder Overwatch oder auch mein absoluter Favorit (auch wenn es schon lange draußen ist) ARK spielen würde. Jedoch stellt sich bei dieser Auswahl die Frage 970 oder 980ti. Generell würde ich zu der 980ti tendieren, weil sie einfach mehr Leistung hat und die 970 immer noch das Problem mit dem Ram aufweist. Einen CPU-Kühler brauche ich wegen dem geringen Stromverbrauch von Intels neuer Generation nicht zwingend würde sich aber langfristig bestimmt lohnen genau wie ein Lüfter Set von be quiet ich vermute jedoch das ein Cpu Kühler mehr als ein paar neue Lüfter bewirken würde. Ein Gehäuse wäre schön brauche ich jedoch nicht zwingend, da für mich sozusagen die inneren Werte zählen. Bei der Frage Ram oder Festplatte überlege ich derzeit noch weil mehrere Argumente für den Umstieg auf eine SSD sprechen, aber 16 gb Arbeitsspeicher auch mindestens für die nächsten 5 Jahre reichen sollten. Eine meiner sehr traurigen Feststellungen war, dass man nicht die 980ti zusammen mit dem 27 Zoll Bildschirm wählen kann, da dies eine sehr schöne Kombi wäre um auf höheren Auflösungen zu spielen, ich fürchte leider, dass die 970 mit ihren 3,5 gb Speicher nicht für diese Einstellung reicht. Eine neue CPU habe ich a schon(Leider vor dem Start der Aktion bestellt).Über den einen Verbesserungspunkt den ich noch habe denke ich einfach, dass ich ihn nicht brauche weil das einzige sinnvolle damit wäre ein besseres Gehäuse ich denke, jedoch dass ein ITX Mainboard in einem offenen großen Gehäuse ziemlich "bescheiden" aussieht. Eine andere Option dazu wäre ein besseres Netzteil auszuwählen um den hohen Stromverbrauch der 980ti zu decken, aber ich find es irgendwie traurig, dass mein halbwegs neues Netzteil damit nur ca. ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz war. Eventuell kann mir jemand aus der Community sagen ob ich mit meinen 550 Watt hinkommen würde (Bitte einfach antworten-ihr seid die Besten).

Falls sich jemand wegen den Bildern fragt warum meine SSD nur so traurig in der Gegend rumhängt, dann lautet die Antwort, dass ich einfach zu faul war diese fest zu schrauben.*-*

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen ausgewählt zu werden
Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle 
M.Luckey


----------



## erka971 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team! 

Meine Bewerbung für die PCGH Aufrüstaktion 2015:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzige Komponenten:

Mainboard: Pegatron IPM5X-GS
CPU: Intel Core i7 860 (Stock)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H80i
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 760 (Asus)
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power L8 600W
Festplatte: 1x WD Carviar Blue 400GB 1x WD Carviar Blue 500GB
Monitor: Samsung S24B350
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-03

Da ich die GTX 760 erst gekauft habe, denke ich sollte sie noch zwei Jahre ihren Dienst erfüllen. Weil der Intel i7 860 aber langsam in die Jahre kommt, würde ich diesen gerne upgraden. Der CPU als Herzstück des PCs hat bei mir auch immer eine gute Kühlung bekommen (H80i) die ja noch sehr sehr gut ist. Auf den Luxus einer SSD kann ich verzichten und auch mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich noch sehr zufrieden 
Ich hoffe ihr habt Interesse daran, meinen etwas älteren i7 860 zu erneuern und danke euch für solche Aktionen. Ich wünsche auch noch allen anderen viel Erfolg! 
LG Eric


----------



## kakarot1 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 
da ich schon seit Jahren meinen Rechner mal wieder Aufrüsten möchte und mit im Moment leider das Geld und vor allem die Zeit fehlt möchte ich mich für die Aktion: Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

Meine Aktuelle PC Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD FX 8320 3,50Ghz
RAM: 2x 4 GB (Marke und Modell kann ich leider nicht mehr zuordnen)
GPU: EVGA GTX 5500 TI
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
HDD: HD250HJ 250GB
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 550 W
Gehäuse: Nicht mehr zuzuordnen
CPU Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1
Bildschirm: 17" 4:3 Dell Monitor und für Filme 41" Philips TV




Mein Wunsch Konfiguration: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe mich eher auf eine Bessere Grafikkarte fixiert, da ich denke das ich mit dem Aktuellen Prozessor noch mehr reißen kann wie mit der Aktuelle Grafikkarte.
Ich würde mich Sehr freuen wenn ich mich aussuchen würdet. Dennoch wünsche ich allen Teilnehmer viel Glück und möge der bessere Gewinnen (oder so  )

PS: zu dem Innenraum meines PCs: Leider habe ich aus Zeit technischen Gründen nicht die Möglichkeit ihn so oft zu entstauben als er es eigentlich verdient


----------



## Maik1996 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich merke, dass meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr so ganz mithalten kann.
Des Weiteren sollte ich mal langsam auf eine SSD zugreifenm da auch Windows 10 nicht so schnell läuft.
Das Gehäuse ist mit Lauten lüftern ausgestattet. (Da sollten mal langsam auch neue her).

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:
Intel Core i7-4770K, Scythe Katana 3
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (Gigabyte)
2x4GB DDR-3 1600 RAM Corsair
WD 1 TB
MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate
700W Cougar Netzteil (Cougar Evolution)


----------



## liteOrange95 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

/!/!/ Ich möchte mich mit meinem System für Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.  /!/!

Ich wollte mir demnächst eigentlich nur einige Sachen neu kaufen wie Grafikkarte SSD und Monitor. 

Da ich aber nun diese AKTION aufmerksam wurde, habe ich mir die letzten 2 Tage lang den Kopf zerbrochen, wie ich otpimal aufrüste.
In Absprache mit einem bekannten der ein freiwilliges Jahr macht und kein Geld zum Aufrüsten hat, habe ich die Idee,
mit diesen Komponenten, die einem netterweise zur Verfügung gestellt werden, auszutauschen und meine alte Hardware
meinem Bekannten zu schenken. Warum? Da er nur einen alten peckard bell Laptop zum zocken hat.
Grafikkarte und SSD  sowie ein hübschen Tower für ihn, holen wir uns zu Weihnachten xD.

Da ich zusätzlich noch meinen Monitor abgeben werde, habe ich mich für den iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 entschieden,
da ich Auszubildener Bekleidungstechniker bin und viel mit CAD und Fotografie zu tun habe, währe dieser Monitor eine Super Sache sowohl aber auch fürs Zocken.

//BILDER:

1. Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Ansicht von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Ansicht von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//  Derzeitige Komponenten: 

Mainbord: ASRock 770 Extreme3 AMD 770 So.AM3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom x6 1055T
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Radeon Powercolor 5770
Festplatte: WestDigital Blue 250GB (WD2500AAJS)
Netzteil: - ~600W (Angaben sind nicht gekenzeichnet) 
Gehäuse: COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 
Monitor: Philips Brilliance 190CW
Laufwerk: LG GSA-H55L

//  Wunschkomponenten aus dem Konfigurator:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
(Die 4x8GB habe ich jetzt wegen der Gesamtleistung und für eventuelle spätere System Upgrades)

// Alternatives Upgrade Kit währe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)
(Wenn ihr könntet, währe es nett wenn ihr es schaffen könntet den Phenom x6 noch einen OC zu geben. Der Lüfter
bringt im Furmark unter Last auf aktuell 30C° also ist Luft. Nur das Netzteil macht sicherlich nicht alles mit.
zudem währen leisere Lüfter was nettes. Aber den Monitor brauche ich würde ich immer ncoh super
zum Arbeiten udn Zocken gebrauchen können ^^ )

PS: Wenn ihr mich wirklich auswählt, könntet ihr mir Hinterher einen PCGH Aufkleber vorne an das Case patschen xD

und DANKE!!! für die Aktion


----------



## kloanabua (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus, 
Ich würde auch gern bei der Aufrüstaktion mitmachen. 

Derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR-02 PCGH
Mainboard: MSI H97 Gaming 3
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Netzteil: be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W
Graka: MSI R9 390X Gaming 8G
HDD: 2x 1TB Western Digital Blue und Toshiba
SSD: 256 GB Crucial MX100
Gehäuse: Coolermaster N300
Bildschirm: Asus VS248H 1080p

meine Wünsch Konfiguration wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hab mich eher auf den Freesync Monitor fixiert, ich bin mit meinem PC eigentlich zufrieden und würde meine Grafikkarte eigentlich nicht austauschen wollen.

PS: Der PC steht normal nicht so nah am Schrank, hab ihn nur hervorgezogen, wollt nicht  wieder alles abschließen.


----------



## ViperZ (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi!
Da ich merke wie meine alte CPU doch langsam ins Straucheln kommt war eine Aufrüstung langsam in Planung. Hab mir zwar vor nem Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte gegönnt und jetzt zwangsweise eine neue Festplatte da die alte kaputt gegangen ist, aber eine SSD wäre schon was feines. DDR4 Speicher würde ich mir selber dazu kaufen. Die Lüfter durch 140mm ersetzten (PC steht in einem Fach da ist jeder größere Luftstrom Gold wert  und einen Dark Rock 3 kriege ich nicht in das Gehäuse rein, da ich meins gerne behalten würde wegen Casemod). Naja und mein alter LCD Monitor existiert auch schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit.

Jetztiges System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
CPU Kühler:Thermalright Macho 120
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890XA-UD3
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 280
RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX 4GB DDR3-1600
HDD: Western Digital Blue 2TB
Netzteil: Cougar SX460 PCGH Edition
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Alfar
Lüfter: 3x be quiet! Sielent Wings 120mm & 2x Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED Green
Monitor: LG Flatron W2261VP

Gewünschtes System:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und danke an PCGH, MSI, iiyama und be quiet! für die Aktion!


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team
Ich melde mich hiermit für eure Aktion "pimp my PC" und möchte teilnehmen
Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch RAM oder eine SSD

Meine Hardware:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser A31 Midi Tower
Mainboard: ASUS H97-PRO
CPU: Intel i5 4670K 3,4 ghz
CPUKühler: Noctua  NH-U12S
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 280X OC 3GB
RAM: Kingston Hyper-X Predator 2133 mhz 4 x 8 GB DDR3
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224FB 5,25 Zoll SATA DVD-Brenner
Netzteil: bequiet pure 500W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uhu44 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Natürlich nehme ich gerne an der Aktion teil. Meine alten Komponenten brauchen dringend eine
Generalüberholung. Zwar besitze ich nicht die neuesten Spiele, aber selbst bei den alten
Spielen hat meine Grafikkarte starke Probleme. Der Prozessor sollte wohl noch eine Weile ausreichen,
aber das Netzteil stößt schon an seine Grenzen, so ähnlich sieht es bei meinem über 10-Jahre
alten Monitor aus. Darum habe ich etwas neues verdient.


Meine Hardware
Cpu i5-2400, Revoltec Towerkühler
MB ASRock H67M-GE/HT
Ram 14GB (1.+3. Team Group/ team Elite 1333 4096MBytes) (2.+4. Nanya Technology (2048+4096 MBytes) 
GPU Sapphire Radeon HD 5670
1 Festplatten 500GB, 1 SSD Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Netzteil bequiet Pure Power L8-300W
Monitor Samsung 226BW



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baggy1987 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag

Da mein PC schon so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und auch einige programme die ich nutze so langsam für eine recht hohe auslastung sorgen,
würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ich einige Komponenten zugewiesen bekomme.

Aktuelles System:
 CPU:  Intel Core i7-2600
 Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB  (Hersteller leider unbekannt)
 Mainboard: Asus CM6630
 Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 750Ti
 Soundkarte:  Onboard + Creative X-FI
 Gehäuse: Asus 
 Speicher: 1x Samsung SSD (512GB); 1x Samsung (1TB Sata); 1x Segate (1TB Sata); 1x Samsung (750GB Sata); 1x Toshiba (1TB USB3)

Wunsch Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wichtig ist für mich nur die reine Rechenleistung, die Gamingleistung spielt nur eine kleine Rolle.
Daher ist mir eine neie Grafikkarte unwichtig.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
S. Berndt


----------



## saalim (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!
Vorab mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4590
CPU Kühler: Lepa Aquachanger 120
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM: 4x2GB G-Skill DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
HDD: Hitachi 500GB
Netzteil: beQuiet! Straight Power 10 CM-500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD28 Red



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin als Fan von PCGH und Hardware-Fanatiker auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden. Außerdem gehe ich aktuell noch zur Schule und kann mir als Leidenschaftlicher Gamer nicht das leisten was ich an Hardware gerne hätte. Hier mal mein Wunsch-Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei einigen Spielen kommt mein i5 einfach nicht mit daher gucke ich schon seit längerem nach einem Prozessor damit dieser nicht limitiert. Leider fehlt mir das nötige Geld um mir einen anderen Prozessor leisten zu können. Bei den neuen Skylake-Prozessoren kommen ja dann außerdem noch Mainboard um RAM dazu deshalb ist das hier die perfekte Möglichkeit. Nach Gehäuse-Lüftern bin ich auch aktuell auf der Suche, da es teilweise im Gehäuse sehr warm wird. Ich hoffe ich habe Glück und werde genommen. Trotzdem allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück!


----------



## Dragoon1324 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team! 

Mein Wunsch Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:    be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor:        iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Jetzige Komponenten: 

Mainboard: Gigabeyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force 
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 4GB DDR3 2400 Corsair Dominator Platinium
Grafikkarte 1: GTX 970 G1 Gigabyte
Grafikkarte 2: GTX 970 G1 Gigabyte
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock TG800-BZ 
SSD 1 : 120 Samsung EVO ( Windows 10 )
SSD 2 : 256 Samsung EVO ( Games )
HDD 1: 1TB WD Green
HDD 2: 3TB WD Green
HDD 3: 3TB WD Green
Gehäuse: XPredator Orange 
Laufwerk: LG 16xBLU-RAY/DVD WRITER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich kommt nur der  iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Bildschirm und die die 980 Ti ( 6G )in den sinn um auf einer höheren Auflösung zu spielen ( Vor allem wegen dem Videospeicher   ). Spieler aus Leidenschaft    . Das kann ich zwar auch mit den beiden GTX 970 G1 ( 3,5+0,5 Speicher ) aber es ruckelt hier und da schon ein wenig mehr als das noch schön ist zum Zocken ;( . Neue CPU mit Mainbord ist zwar schön und gut aber das Z97  mit dem I7 4790K reicht völlig zum Spielen denke ich 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen ausgewählt zu werden 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle


----------



## Grandpa79 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen, 
hiermit möchte ich mich mit meinem PC bewerben, hier die Specs:

CPU: Intel Core i3 530
HDD: 1TB 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 330
Netzteil: 350W (No name)
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
Mainboard: Weiß ich leider nicht, wäre jedoch eh irrelevant, da ich das Mainboard CPU Bundle gewählt habe 
Gehäuse: Weiß ich nicht genau, jedoch ein Medion Akoya Gehäuse.

Da es sich bei meinem PC (leider) um einen fertig-PC handelt, der nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, hoffe ich natürlich d


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

arauf, einer der wenigen Gewinner zu sein, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück! 

Fast vergessen, meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=759256&uid=142753&d=1446907756


----------



## BladerzZZ (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle 

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch gerne um eine Aufrüstung bewerben (schadet ja nicht ).

Meine Wünsch Konfiguration wären dann (hab einfach mal den Text kopiert so steht es ja auch da ) :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und nun zu meinem jetzigen Baby (PC):

Mainboard: MSI Z87 MPower
CPU: Intel Core I5-4430
CPU Lüfter: be quiet! BK009 Pure Rock 
RAM: 4 x 4GB G.Skill F3-2400C10D
Grafikkarte: Gainward Nvidia GTX 970 Phantom
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus
HDD: Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1TB 
SSD: SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB


Tolle Aktion von euch und hoffentlich mit ein bisschen Glück werde ich ja ausgewählt 

An alle andere noch ein schönes Wochenende 


Hier die Bilder vom Innenraum meines PCs:


----------



## Andarrius (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
erstmal danke für die absolut geile Aktion eurerseits. 
Natürlich möchte ich mich bei so einer Aktion gerne auch bewerben und die Chance nutzen um meinen kleinen Kraftzwerg aufrüsten zu lassen.

Meine jetzige Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus: 
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU: i5 4670K
Arbeitsspeicher: G-Skill 2x4 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 Strix
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt
SSD: Samsung 840 1TB
Monitor: Shimian 27"
Gehäuse: Zalmann M1

Da es nun am Montag endlich wieder so weit ist und Fallout 4 in die Läden kommt, brauche ich eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte mit VIEL Ram, um die ganzen Mods zum laufen zu bekommen ^^ Außerdem bin ich gelegentlicher CS GO Spieler, wofür ein schneller Monitor sehr gelegen kommen würde. Deshalb habe ich mich für folgende Kombination entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen dank nochmal für die Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück. 
Richard

Bilder meines Systems: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperCommander (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

CPU: Intel Pentium g3258
CPU-Kühler: Stock
Mainboard: MSI B85M Gaming
Grafikkarte: GTX 650 (aus Medion PC)
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3 (aus zwei Medion PCs)
Netzteil: 450 Watt (no-name aus Medion PC)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander G41 mit Sichtfenster

Mein momentanes System ist nicht wirklich gut, da ich leider zu wenig Geld hatte um mir alle Teile die ich gerne hätte zu kaufen. Ich habe viele Komponenten aus meinem alten Medion PC genommen. Meine CPU ist nur eine "Übergangs-CPU", da ich zu wenig Geld hatte um mir den i7 4790k zu kaufen und da ich nur ungerne halbe Sachen mache habe ich mir einfach für 80€ den Pentium gekauft und wollte nächstes Jahr sobald ich genug Geld habe den i7 kaufen. Allerdings könnte das eng werden, da ich mir auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen muss. Außerdem traue ich meinem Netzteil nicht und müsste das auch noch tauschen. Wenn ich bei "Pimp my PC 2015" gewinnen würde, würden sie mir SEHR helfen, da dann fast alle meine Probleme gelöst währen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ironman84 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:

MS-7800
AMD A10-5700+ boxed Kühler
4GB DDR3-1600MHz
R9 270x 4gb
1000GB HDD
Asus 24" 1920*1080
300 W Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Aufrüstung liegt mein Fokus vor allem auf so viel Spiele-Leistung wie möglich bei einem gutem Preis:

Da zu Zeit ganz klar der Prozessor die Schwachstelle in Spielen ist, greife ich zu einem neuen Prozessor mit Mainboard. Ich hab mich für einen I5 6600K entschieden, dieser ist in der reinen Spieleleistung nur knapp hinter seinem großen Bruder I7 6700K und dabei deutlich günstiger.

Um den Prozessor trotz leichter Übertaktung gut und leise kühlen zu können habe ich den großen 
 be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3  Luftkühler gewählt.

Skylake CPU's braucht DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher, 16GB sollten dabei locker ausreichen.

Das gewählte  be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W  Netzteil ist zwar ziemlich überdimensioniert, bietet dafür auch endlose  Freiheiten für die Auswahl einer neuen Grafikkarte und Übertaktung von GPU und CPU. Außerdem ist es extrem effizient (80+ Platinum), leise und modular.

Den  iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1   Monitor hab ich gewählt um endlich den Umstieg auf 27" WQHD zu wagen, auch wenn die FPS-Zahlen (immerhin mir FreeSync) davon gehen werden. Das übrige Geld/Punkte hätte ich zwar lieber in eine neue Grafikkarte investiert aber das war ja leider nicht möglich.



Meine Wunsch Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



(Im Falle des Gewinns wird wahrscheinlich auch das Gehäuse/Grafikkarte nachgerüstet)


Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## FlexKlexx (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

allo PCGH-Team,

danke für diese super Möglichkeit meine Kiste schon evtuell vor Weihnachten zu pimpen.
ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Spaß beim Bewerben.

Zu meinem PC- Status:
mein PC war ein alter Acer Predeator, nach einem Netzteil Fehler sind jedoch viele Komponenten zerstört worden. Darunter 2 HDDs und das Acer Mainboad. die mit (OEM) 
gekenzeichneten Komponenten sind sogesehen die noch original Teile. Nach vielen schlaflosen Nächten im letzten Jahr ist das meine jetztige Konfiguration:  

Monitor_1: ASUS VG248QE 
Monitor_2: Philips 244E1
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: SteelSeries Rival

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Core 2500
Fan_vorne_1&2: FractalDesign 140 mm
Fan_hinten&oben_3&4 Aerocool 120mm,140mm 

CPU: (OEM) i7 2600
CPU-Fan: (OEM) Intel Boxed
Mainbord: Asrock Z77 Pro3 
PSU: Corsair CX500M
Ram: (OEM) 16 GB (4*4GB) DDR3 Nanya 1333 MHz
GPU: (OEM) GeForce GTX 560 TI 4GB Ram
DVD-Brenner: (OEM) HLDS GH70N 
USB 3.0 Erweiterungs Karte: SilverStone SST-EC04-E, 4x USB 3.0

HDD: Samsung 1TB (war mal meine externe Festplatte) 

Da die 1TB HDD die einzige Platte ist würde ich diese vor dem Tranzport gerne ausbauen.
meine Wunschkoniguration leider ohne Dark Rock Pro 3 der ist zu hoch für mein Gehäuse.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Das Netzteil bietet fast zuviel Leistung jedoch sollte es zumindest sehr leise Bleiben und auch für die Zukunft ausreichen. Da es von einem sehr guten Hersteller ist,
werde ich damit auch nicht mehr die Befürchtung haben müssen bald wieder einen irreparablen Schaden am Pc zu bekommen.   

Insgesamt denke ich, dass die Prozessor-Ram Kombination noch immer genug Leistung auch für aktuelle Games bietet. 
Und der Flaschenhals an meinem Setup die Grafikkarte und die fehlende SSD sind, 
welche durch das Upgrade von euch der Vergangenheit angehören würden.


Viele Grüße euer Leser 

Flex


----------



## Stefan5454 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my Pc 2015"

Mein derzeitiger Rechner
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty 970 
CPU: AMD FX 6300
Grafikkarte: R9 270X von PowerColor
RAM: 2X4gb DDR3 1600
Netzteil: Corsair Vs 650
Gehäuse: Zalman Z 11 Neo
Speicher: 1TB HDD, 500GB HDD, 120GB SSD

Die meisten Spiele und Anwendungen laufen relativ gut, aber man merkt schon viele Grenzen wenn man z.b. Spiele
auf höhere Grafik stellt. Deswegen würde Ich gerne bei "Pimp my PC 2015" gewinnen.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auf jedenfall geile Aktion
Stefan


----------



## Meza100 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für "Pimp my PC 2015".

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake Blue Orb II
Mainboard: Gigabyte X48-DS4
RAM: 4x2GB DDR2 (2x G.Skill und 2x OCZ)
Grafikkarte: AMD HD5770 Vapor-X
System-SSD: Samsung 830 128 GB
Daten-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
Netzteil: 550 Watt (Sharkoon)
Gehäuse: Chieftech CS-601 (mit Dämmmaten, Seitenfenster und oben mit Plexiglas)
Monitore: 2x iiyama 19 Zoll

Mein jetziges System hat sich sehr lange bewährt. Zwar spiele ich zur Not auch mit schlechten Details , aber ich bezweilfe, dass ich Fallout 4 mit schlechten Details überhaupt spielen kann. Da ich noch in der Ausbildung stecke und verheiratet bin, ist gerade für sowas kaum Geld vorhanden. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch die Wunschkonfiguration erstellt. Meine HD5770, sowie meine Festplatte und SSD halten noch eine Weile aus. Dagegen ist der C2Q mit seinen 2,4 GHz zum Spielen zu langsam. Die 8 GB Ram sind schon bei den aufwändigeren Spiele schon zu wenig. Außerdem möchte ich gerne endlich aus den 1280x1024 Bereich in den Full-HD Bereich wechseln. Da ich mein Gehäuse sogar über ein Forum geschenkt bekam, habe ich daraus das Beste gemacht (das Oberteil wurde vom Vorbesitzer für die Wakü vorbereitet. Ich habe daraus eine Plexiglasscheibe angepasst und eingebaut). Aber selbst da, bräuchte ich mal eine Erneuerung. 
Die Konfiguration würde mir alles bieten, was ich in nächster Zeit überhaupt bräuchte.

Anbei das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gullyman (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
vielen Dank für eure Aktion und ich hoffe, dass ich dabei bin

Mein aktueller PC, der sehr dringend aufgerüstet werden muss:
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
Intel Core 2 Duo 8400
A-Data 4096 MB PC 6400 CL 5 DDR 2
ATI HIS HD4850 IceQ4
Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Asus Triton 75 Universal CPU-Kühler
2x Arctic Fan 12 PWM
Viewsonic VX2260WM


----------



## Meza100 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für "Pimp my PC 2015".

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake Blue Orb II
Mainboard: Gigabyte X48-DS4
RAM: 4x2GB DDR2 (2x G.Skill und 2x OCZ)
Grafikkarte: AMD HD5770 Vapor-X
System-SSD: Samsung 830 128 GB
Daten-Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX
PCI-E Erweiterungskarte: USB 3.0
Netzteil: 550 Watt (Sharkoon)
Gehäuse: Chieftech CS-601 (mit Dämmmaten, Seitenfenster und oben mit Plexiglas)
Monitore: 2x iiyama 19 Zoll

Mein jetziges System hat sich sehr lange bewährt. Zwar spiele ich zur Not auch mit schlechten Details , aber ich bezweilfe, dass ich Fallout 4 mit schlechten Details überhaupt spielen kann. Da ich noch in der Ausbildung stecke und verheiratet bin, ist gerade für sowas kaum Geld vorhanden. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch die Wunschkonfiguration erstellt. Meine HD5770, sowie meine Festplatte und SSD halten noch eine Weile aus. Dagegen ist der C2Q mit seinen 2,4 GHz zum Spielen zu langsam. Die 8 GB Ram sind schon bei den aufwändigeren Spiele schon zu wenig. Außerdem möchte ich gerne endlich aus den 1280x1024 Bereich in den Full-HD Bereich wechseln. Da ich mein Gehäuse sogar über ein Forum geschenkt bekam, habe ich daraus das Beste gemacht (das Oberteil wurde vom Vorbesitzer für die Wakü vorbereitet. Ich habe daraus eine Plexiglasscheibe angepasst und eingebaut). Aber selbst da, bräuchte ich mal eine Erneuerung. 
Die Konfiguration würde mir alles bieten, was ich in nächster Zeit überhaupt bräuchte.

Anbei das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landvoigt (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin zwar kein Abonennt aber seit ca 10 Jahren regelmäßiger Leser eures Magazins. Normalerweise baue ich meine Rechner selber zusammen. Dabei vertraue ich bisher immer auf eure Meinung und euren Einkaufsführer. Bisher mit erfolg, deshalb möchte ich die Gelegenheit dennoch nutzen, um den Rechner von meinem Bruder aufrüsten zu lassen (bekommt er zu Weihnachten, hat technisch keine Ahnung Hardware) und mich mal hier im Forum registrieren. Aktuell Spiele sind zb BF3, Arma 3, World of Warships sowie bald auch Fallout 4. Ich habe mich zum Aufrüsten von GPU und SSD entschieden, da ich CPU-seitig bis nächstes Jahr warte und dann auf eine CPU Plattform von AMD warte oder zu Intel wechsele. Die Aktuelle AMD CPU hat noch ein paar übertaktungsreserven und sollte erstmal für die 980ti als Antrieb ausreichen, wenn auch nicht optimal...

System Aktuell:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 be
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS7X LED+
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54 (MS-7599)
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti TFII OC
RAM:2x 4096 MB G.Skill Ripjaws(10700) Timing: 9.0-9-9-24
HDD: 2x Samsung 500GB, 1x Samsung 250gb, 1x Excelstor 160gb
Laufwerke: 2x optische Laufwerke
Soundkarte: Creative x-Fi Xtreme Music
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W 
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian 921
Monitor: LG Flatron W2242T

Gewünschte Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

SSD und Grafikkarte sollten erstmal genug Lesitung bringen, Plattform wird nächtes Jahr gewechselt 

MfG

Landvoigt


----------



## Locke2345 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Pc Games Team

Ich finde Eure Aktion super, da ich gerade am überlegen bin, wie ich mein System aufrüsten kann.
Jedoch gibt es da das alt bekannte Problem zu viel tolle Sachen zu kleiner Geldbeutel.

Ich biete Euch hier auch mal was anderes als den normalen PC zum umrüsten, denn ich bin Besitzer eines X51 von Alienware.
Den Kleinen habe ich mir damals gekauft da ich keinen Platz für einen ATX Pc hatte, er musste nämlich in die Wohnwand passen.
Jetzt habe ich jedoch das Problem das ich durch den Begrenzenten raum nicht wirklich aufrüsten kann, hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel

***********Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten Entschieden***********

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

***********Hier mein Rig***********
Mainboard : AlienWare (Dell) 06G6JW
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Kühler : Scythe Big Shuriken nicht Original
Speichermodul : Samsung M378B1G73CB0-CK0 8GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 
Speichermodul : Samsung M378B1G73CB0-CK0 8GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164 (2TB, SATA300/600, 3.5", 7200rpm) : 2TB (C
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 10.00.10240

-----Hier nochmal kurz die erklärung für meine Auswahl-----

Ich bin mit meinen Prozessor sehr zufrieden und habe momentan keine Leistungsprobleme mit diesem und leider kann ich nicht CPU und GPU wählen
Eine SSD wollte ich mir als nächstes kaufen also passt das Super
das Gehäuse ist ein muss, da ich ja ansonsten kein Platz für weitere Aufrüstungen habe und passend dazu können Lüfter nicht schaden.

Also wenn ihr eine Herausforderung sucht nehmt mich und wenn nicht nehmt bitte auch mich


----------



## Mergim428 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Community und liebe Jury, 

Ich finde es super dass ihr so ein Wettbewerb veranstaltet, es ist eine sehr tolle Idee 
und ist auch erstaunlich gut umgesetzt worden
um jedem hier diese tolle Chance zu bieten seinen PC Aufzurüsten. 

Hier die Konfiguration die ich mir ausgesucht habe falls ich der glückliche Gewinner bin. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden da ich schon einen einigermaßen 
guten Prozessor habe aber die Grafikkarte schon etwas älter ist
und den Prozessor nicht ausreizt. 
Die SSD bevorzuge ich weil für mich 8 GB ausreichend sind, aber meine festplatte sehr langsam ist. 
Der Monitor würde mein System sehr unterstützen da ich momentan meinen alten Fernseher 
als PC Monitor benutze was grad auch nicht den allerbesten Ping hat. 

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus und hat an einigen Stellen doch etwas Verbesserung nötig. 
Gehäuse : Sharkoon VS4-V
Mainboard: Asrock B85 PRO4
Grafikkarte: AMD HD6670 (1024MB) 
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 4460 
RAM : 2x 4GB DDR3 
Bildschirm : Toshiba Fernseher
Festplatte : 232 GB HDD 
Laufwerk mit DVD-Brenner 
Betriebssystem : Windows 10 
Netzteil: be quiet system power 7 400w

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, 
da ich es momentan mir nicht leisten kann den richtig aufzurüsten. 
Ich danke euch schon mal dass ihr diese Großartige Chance ermöglicht. 

Viel Glück noch an alle. 

Euer Mergim428


----------



## Pcmanmikail (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für "Pimp my PC 2015".

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master 412s
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X UP5 TH
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Balistix Sport DDR3 CL9 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 660TI PE 2GB
System-SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Daten-Festplatte: 3x 500GB  HHDs
Netzteil: Corsair CX600
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
Monitore: 2x Full HD 24 zoll

Leider ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr schnell genug für alle aktuellen Spiele auf guten Einstellungen :/

Ich finde diese Aktion echt super und würd mich freuen wenn dabei wäre.

MFG. Mikail

Hier das Foto


----------



## Cube (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt klasse Idee von PC Games Hardware

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für "*Pimp my PC*" Bewerben.
Da ich gerne neue Hardware haben möchte um aktuelle Spiele spielen können, aber leider hat es bis jetzt noch nie Finanziell geklappt.
Deswegen möchte ich die Chance nutzen um bei den tollen gewinnspiel mitzumachen.

Meine Zusammenstellung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
CPU:  Intel i5 2500k
RAM:   8GB Ram DDR3 666mhz Corsair
Motherboard:  Asus P67-M Mini ATX
Netztteil:  LC Power LC6550 V2.2
Grafikkarte:  Gefore 9800GTX XFX 
Gehäuse:  Cooler Master CM690
Festplatte : 1TB Samsung HDD
Monitor:  HP w2216 , 21,6 Zoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASDvsSS (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich komme direkt zur Sache (Müsst ich ja genug Bewerbungen ansehen ) 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad QX6850
CPU-Kühler: wassergekühlt
Mainboard: Asus Striker II Extreme mit PCIe USB3.0 Karte
RAM: 4x2GB Kingston DDR3 PC3-10700
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 480 wassergekühlt
System-SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
Daten-Festplatte: 3TB Seagate HDD
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Level 10 GT inkl. Wasserkühlung (Mitgelieferte Lüfter sind teiweise schon defekt)
Monitore: 27" Shimian 2560x1440

Mein meine ausgewählten Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


----------



## PandaPvPs (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC:
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
CPU Kühler: nicht mehr zuzuordnen
Mainboard: ASRock N68C-S UCC
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT 430
RAM: 2x 2GiByte DDR2 Dual-Channel
HDD: SAMSUNG HD250HJ SCSI Disk Device 250GiByte
HDD2: SAMSUNG HD502HJ SCSI Disk Device 500GiByte
Netzteil: Cougar A400 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: nicht mehr zuzuordnen
Monitor: LG Flatron M227WD

Wunsch-PC:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte nur noch sagen das ich mir die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 4096MB noch kaufen werde.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich einer der 4 Gewinner seien könnte, weil mein pc sehr alt ist und mich der Lüfter(der übrigens sehr laut ist) nervt.
Ach so PCGH, wenn ihr so nett sein würdet und noch Win10 home 64bit dazugebt würde ich mich noch mehr freuen, müsst ihr aber nicht.(natürlich nur, wenn ich Gewinne )
Fals nötig kann ich dann auch noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen. 


LG Panda


----------



## All4get (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Heyho,

langsam aber sicher wird es Zeit meine Grafikkarte in den Schlaf zu schicken und mir nen Update zu besorgen, zwar reicht sie für alle gänigen Games, aber wir sind hier Gamer und keine Diashow Verfolger.
Ne schöne Grafikkarte, nen schöner Bildschirm und nen Kühler der meine 4.5 ghz CPU schön kühlt hält, das wäre super.

Derzeit Verbaut:
CPU: i5 3570k 4.5gHz
CPU Kühler: Macho HR-02
Mainboard: asrock z77 pro 3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforced Edition
RAM: 2x  Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24
SSD: Crucial MX200
HDD: 500GB WD Caviar Black
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
Monitor: Odys irgendwas

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Noxxphox (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

nur so interese halbe is das euer ernsteuch mit 2-3jahre alter hw zu bewerben....
ich denke das richtet sich wue das letzte mal an die leute mit eirklixh alter hardware


----------



## doumoe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Wieder mal eine top Aktion von euch, bei der ich einfach mal mein Glück versuchen möchte.

Hier meine Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
CPU Kühler: Be!Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (Luftgekühlt)
Gehäuselüfter: Be!Quiet Silent Wings 2
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 580 3GB Standard Kühlung (Luftgekühlt)
Festplatten: 3x 1TB HDDs, 1x 128GB SSD Corsair Force GT, 1x 250GB SSD Samsung 840 Evo
Netzteil: 850W XFX Pro Core Edition
Gehäuse: Antec P280-EU
Bildschirm: ASUS VE 248H
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Tastatur: Microsoft Multi Media Keyboard (PS2)
Audio: - Onboard Sound
- Lautsprecher: Logitech Z5500 5.1 Sound (Digital)
System: Windows 10 Pro


Meine Upgradeauswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


----------



## Syrano82 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Team,
möchte mich bewerben für die Aktion Pimp my PC.

hier die Ausgewählten Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 26 Punkte von 45 (19 Punkte übrig)

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel I7 2600
Mainboard: Leider unbekannt vermutlich von HP selber
RAM: 3 mal 2 GB Samusung DDR3 PC3- 10600U
Grafikkarte: ASUS Geforce GT-550
HDD:  Hitachi 1TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rene27275 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Team,
möchte mich bewerben für die Aktion Pimp my PC

Aktuell verbaute Hardware

CPU: Intel core duo 2x 2,8Ghz
GPU :Nvidia GeForce GTX 660
ArbeitsSpeicher : 2x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Festplatte : 1x 1TB von seagate (HDD)


Der Prosessor ist echt Horror! Für spiele echt
nicht mehr geeignet brauche unbedingt ein neuen.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich beginne mal *nicht* mit „*Ich bewerbe mich*“ sondern mit einer kleinen Geschichte:

Seit mehr als sieben Jahren steht meine treue Brüllkiste mir nun zur Seite... naja... unter meinem Schreibtisch. Es ist und bleibt mein erster eigener PC. Ich habe Stunden vor ihm verbracht, hab mit ihm hunderte Stunden an Ladezeiten, endlose Fehlersuchen und auch den ein oder anderen Bluescreen erlebt. Doch er war mein erster PC, und ich hab vor ihm schon gelacht, mich gefreut, auch geweint. Schon die ein oder andere Komponente musste auf dem Weg ihre Funktion lassen. Erst vor kurzem gab meine GTX 660 ihren Geist auf, und musste durch eine Conradkarte für 50€ ersetzt werden. Davor war Gaming noch möglich. Aber über ewige Ladezeiten hat er mich eigentlich fast immer an mein Ziel gebracht. Doch so langsam wird er alt. Sobald ich ihm eine Krücke gebe, braucht er einen Rollator. Wenn er den von mir bekommt, dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis ich ihn im Rollstuhl schieben muss. Deswegen sollte er eigentlich diese Weihnachten in seinen wohl verdienten Ruhestand geschickt werden. Doch so wirklich freuen Tat ich mich nicht auf einen neuen PC... Denn sieben Jahre sind sieben Jahre. Und der erste PC ist fast wie das erste Auto...

Doch dann habe ich im PCGH Magazin gelesen, Pimp my PC... Und da kahm mir die Idee. Vielleicht beistände ja die Chance, dass mir mein Brüllwürfel auch noch weitere acht Jahre zur Seite steht. Das ich mit ihm noch weitere Stunden Ladezeit genieße kann... Und so kam es ohne weitere Vorgeschichte dazu, dass ich diese Bewerbung schrieb.

Mit dem PC wurde bis zum Tod meiner alten GTX 660 auch gespielt, daran war aber mit der Conradkarte nicht mehr zu denken. Daher wird er zur Zeit leider nur noch für Office genutzt. Ich würde aus ihm ein Videoeditng und später auch Gaming PC machen, da ich sehr viel im Bereich Bild und Ton mache und ihn gerne weiterhin an meiner Seite haben würde. 

*Mein bissheriges Innenleben:*

CPU: Intel Pentium 2.80ghz „Costa Rica“ LGA 775
Mainboard: Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA
CPU Lüfter: Freezer Pro 7 Rev.2
RAM: 2GB Kingston KVR667 DDR2 Dualkit
NT: BeQuiet E5 350W
Grafikkarte: Früher eine Nvidia GTX 660 von Gigabyte. Nun eine 50€ Karte von Conrad. 
Den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr. Steht auch leider nicht drauf.

_Wie ihr sehen könnt, ein ganz schöner Opa._


Und das habe ich mir ausgesucht, um meinem treuen Brüllwürfel wieder auf die Beine zu helfen.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Lieben Gruß und viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern*
Tjark


----------



## Gammagandalf23 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag 

Ich möcht mich natürlich auch für die Pimp my PC aktion bewerben.

Mein aktueller PC hat folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Asus P8Z77 -M 
i7 3770K
Gekühlt von einem Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B
16 GB  RAM Gskill Sniper DDR3 1866 Mhz
GTX 680 von Zotac AMP Dual Silencer
San Disk SSD 240 GB
HDD mit 500 GB
BeQuiet 400 Watt Netzteil
Gehäuse von MS-Tech
Bildschrim : BenQ XL2410T 

Für Fehler in Schrift, haftet der Stift 

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, das die von mir gewählte 980 Ti im System mit dem vorhandenen Netzteil unterversorgt wäre.
Und in dem Gehäuse würde es ohnehin sehr eng werden. Da ich noch eine Kompakt Wasserkühlung für CPU sowie ein stärkeres Netzteil zur verfügung hätte,
habe ich folgende komponenten für die Aufrüstung gewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## dsdenni (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015!

Aktuelle Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz
Mainboard: MSi Z97S SLI Plus
RAM: 8 GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 MHz CL9
HDD/SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB ; 1 TB Seagate Barracuda
GPU: MSi R7850 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W
Gehäuse: Enermax Fulmo ST


Warum überhaupt aufrüsten? Nun mit dem Unterbau (CPU/Mainboard/RAM) bin ich vollkommen zufrieden, aber leider habe ich zuwenig GPU-Power und dies 
würde ich gerne ändern. Außerdem ist die kleine 120 GB SSD schnell belegt wenn man Games draufschiebt. 


Deshalb PCGH, Please Pimp my PC! 


Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TrueEvil (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle aus der PCGH-Redaktion,

Durch mein tägliches stöbern in den PCGH-News, bin ich auf dem Artikel „Pimp my PC 2015“ aufmerksam geworden, und:
Ich möchte mit dieser Bewerbung mein Glück versuchen

Ich gebe zu das ich erst neu im PCGHX-Forum (diese ständige registrieren auf allen möglichen Seiten, ist mir persönlich ein Graus). Allerdings gab es immer wieder mal Beiträge die ich doch gern mitdiskutiert hätte. Nun hat die Hoffnung , mich nun doch zu einem Forum Mitglied gemacht.
Ich weiß dass dies vielleicht so wirkt als das ich mich jetzt „nur“ für das Gewinnspiel angemeldet hab, so ist es aber nicht (deswegen erwähne ich das hier). Ich bin schon seit längerem Leser der monatlichen PCGH-Print Ausgaben und auch der Sonderhefte. Ich möchte mich in Zukunft natürlich nun auch an einem konstruktiven Gedankenaustausch über aktuelle Themen, Tests und an ähnlichem im Forum beteiligen. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema, meinem stark in die Jahre gekommenem PC. Der war schon 2010 kein Top-Modell, aber da ich in „aktuelleren“ Titeln (notgedrungen) auch mit den minimal Einstellungen leben konnte ging das bisher noch. Nun ist es dieses Jahr doch dazu gekommen das die ersten Titel auf meinem System nicht mehr spielbar sind. 

Zeit für ein Uprade des Nötigsten! Sprich Graka und Cpu-Kühler. Ich wollte dabei noch den launch der Radeon R9 380X abwarten, um eventuell das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis unter 250 € zu erzielen. 

Nun meine aktuelle System Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i7-870
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: Asus P7H55E
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2 CL9
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Grafikkarte: Asus ENGTS450/DI/1GD5 @ 925/2000Mhz
PSU: HEC-700TE-2WX
Gehäuse: Asus V7
+ LG Laufwerk

Mir ist das fast schon peinlich zu posten… aber ich muss es ja xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein wunsch Upgrad wäre:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Teile?

Die Entscheidung zwischen GPU und Mainboard+CPU werden an dieser Stelle wahrscheinlich viele in Frage stellen, besonders da meine Grafikkarte die mit Abstand schwächste Komponente in meinem aktuellen System ist!

Ich werde versuchen meine (möglicherweise) ungewöhnliche Entscheidung zu begründen. 

Natürlich wäre die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G ein großartiges Update! Aber durch die Anbindung auf meinem derzeitigen Mainboard über PCIe-2.0 und wenn überhaupt 16-Lanes, wäre das vergleichbar wie wenn man einen Weltklasse Jockey auf ein halb totes Pferd zu setzen. Zumal die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G auch durch ihre Größe in Konflikt mit meinen SATA-Anschlüssen geraten würde…
Die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G würde nie ihr volles Potenzial erreichen. Um das effektiv zu nutzen wäre ich gezwungen meine Plattform auszutauschen, was wohl nicht wirklich der Sinne dieser Aktion sein soll (so das man durch die gewonnen Teile zum Austausch der restlichen bewegt wird). 
Zum anderen wäre da noch die Sache das sich Nvidia in den letzten Tagen sehr unbeliebt gemacht hat mit „ihr müsst euch registrieren damit ihr Treiber bekommt“, wie ich eingangs schon erwähnt hatte mag ich das nicht sonderlich und ist derzeit auch der Grund warum ich eher zu AMD tendiere. 
Im Hinblick auf mein Mainboard und meine CPU ist die Entscheidung für MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K auch eine gute, da durch die Skylake Plattform und die Z170 PCH die Grundlage für ein Zukunft- und Nachrüstsicheres System geschaffen wird. Darunter fällt die Unterstützung für DDR4, M.2, USB 3.1 (A und C), NVMe-Protokoll die bessere Anbindung über DMI 3.0 und vieles mehr. Selbst so etwas profanes wie USB 3.0, auf was ich bisher verzichten musste =(


CPU-Kühler oder Lüfter

Wie zu Beginn schon angesprochen wäre bei meinem Notfall Update zur Grafikkarte auch ein neuer CPU-Kühler hinzugekommen. Das hat zum einen den Grund dass ich zurzeit nur einen Intel-Boxed Kühler (alltagstaugliches OC unmöglich!) und zum anderen halte ich diese Geräuschkulisse nicht mehr aus. Deswegen meine Entscheidung für den be quiet! Pure Rock. 
Warum nicht be quiet! Dark Rock TF? Weil ich eher für einen idealen Luftstrom bin als für extra Kühlung der Mainboard Spannungswandler. Auch wenn das „MSI Z170A Gaming Pro“ im PCGH Test (11/2015) bis zu 72°C erreicht hat, denke ich nicht, dass das MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK auch diesen Wert erreicht.
Der Grund gegen die Lüfter von be quiet!? Ganz einfach die in meinem aktuellen Gehäuse gibt es keinen Platz für neue Lüfter und bei dem gewählten Silent Base 600 sind schon gute Lüfter dabei.


RAM oder SSD

Auch wenn ich zurzeit keine SDD in meinem System habe. Habe ich mich doch für den RAM entschieden, aufgrund der fehlenden DDR3 Unterstützung beim MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK (was ich zugunsten der Aufrüstmöglichkeit für positiv halte), würde mein RAM eh nicht laufen. 
Wie die ersten Benchmarks zeigen ist es auch von Vorteil von 8GB auf 16GB umzusteigen.
Nebenbei steht auch eine SSD von einem Kumpel in Aussicht. Somit finde ich es taktisch klüger den DDR4 RAM zu nehmen. 


Netzteil oder Gehäuse

Nach dem durchaus positiven PCGH Test von dem be quiet! Silent Base 800, habe ich mich für dessen kleinen Bruder entschieden. Zudem erfüllt es alle Anforderungen eines für mich idealen Gehäuses (Schalldämmung, Staubfilter, Kabelmanagement, Lüftersteuerung und leise Lüfte sind auch dabei). Ein anderer Vorteil ist der USB 3.0 Frontanschluss (ja einige lachen bestimmt) aber ich hab keinen an meinem Gehäuse und auch keinen an meinem Mainboard, deshalb wäre das schon ein großer Fortschritt. 
Ein etwas merkwürdiger Grund ist auch das bei den CPU-Kühlern und Mainboards die im Verlauf dieser Aktion angeboten werden keiner bzw. keines in mein Gehäuse passt (alle zu groß).
Warum nicht eines der anderen Gehäuse? Weil mir eine möglichst gute Schalldämmung wichtiger ist als ein Sichtfenster.
Die Entscheidung gegen ein neues Netzteil fiel mir nicht leicht, besonders da mein aktuelles keine Energiesparzustände, sprich C6 oder C7 unterstützt. Da ich diese aber übergangsweise im UEFI deaktivieren könnte habe ich mich doch für das schicke be quiet! Silent Base 600 entschieden. 


Bildschirm

Mit meinem LG Flatron w2363 bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Da ich aber die Punkte vom den Bildschirmen nicht umverteilen kann und ich noch 1 Punkt übrighatte, hab ich mich auf den Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP festgelegt. 


Ich danke allen die diese Tolle Aktion ermöglicht haben, MSI, be quiet!, Iiyama und natürlich auch der gesamten PCGH-Redaktion! Auch die Änderung die ihr an der „Pimp my PC“ Aktion vorgenommen habt, das man mehr Einfluss darauf hat was für Teile und von welchen Herstellen einem ins System eingebaut werden ist eine super Idee gewesen.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und an alle die sich die mühe gemacht haben mein Bewerbungsschreiben zu lesen.


----------



## EpicMichi1906 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,
ich bewerbe mich hier mit bei euch für das Pimp my PC 2015.

Momentan habe ich an Hardware im Computer:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
RAM: 4x1GB die Vitesta Extreme Edition 
Festplatte: 500GB von Hitachi
Mainboard: ASUSTeK A8N-E
Gehäuse: Das Gehäuse ist 43cm hoch, 43cm lang, 20cm breit. 

Der Pc ist schon ziemlich alt aber ich glaube euer Upgrade wird ihm gut tun.

Das neue:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Tobsta (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit berwerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015". Da ich sowieso vor hatte meinen PC bald mal aufzurüsten kommt diese Aktion wie gerufen. 

Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler
RAM: 2x 8GB Kingston 9905403-892A00LF
             2x 4GB Hynix (Hyundai) HMT351U6CFR8C-H9
GPU: GTX 560 von PNY
SSD: 60GB von OCZ
HDD: 2TB von seagate
NT: POWER LC6550 550W


----------



## Jogie1980 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> nur so interese halbe is das euer ernsteuch mit 2-3jahre alter hw zu bewerben....
> ich denke das richtet sich wue das letzte mal an die leute mit eirklixh alter hardware



Jeder hat die gleiche Chance sich zu bewerben, ob 10 Jahre  oder 10 tage alter Rechner. Es heist ja Pimp my PC  ...


----------



## Tobi_aka_Brett (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015"

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790 4x 3.60 GHz
Mainboard: Leider unbekannt wahrscheinlich Lenovo SHARKBAY (Laut CPU-Z)
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 8GB Samsung M378B1G73EB0-CK0 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11
Grafikkarte: 2048MB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 ti (Reference Design)
Netzteil: Liteon PS-4281-02  280W 80+ Bronze
Festplatte: 1000GB HDD + 8GB SSD (Marke unbekannt)
Gehäuse: Name unbekannt (Eins von Lenovo)
Monitor: Orion Fernseher 

Gewünschte Komponenten:
Grafikkarte von MSI: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler von be quiet!: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8 GB DDR3-1600(+) (3Punkte)
Nettzteil von be quiet!: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: liyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 45 von 45 Punkten 

So langsam mache ich mir sorgen ob mein System die kommenden Spiele wie zu beispiel Call of Duty Black Ops 3 oder
Starwars Battlefront und dazu noch eine Aufnahme in Hohen bis vielleicht Ultra Grafikoptionen aushält. 
Und naja ein paar neue Komponenten könnten ja nicht schaden. 
Ich würde mcih sehr freuen wenn ich bei dieser echt tollen Aktion dabei sein könnte!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Tobi

Anlagen: Foto vom PC Innenraum


----------



## klvler (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,

PCGH-Redaktion vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel. Ich, oder besser mein Sohn (15J.) würde sich sehr darüber freuen, wenn sein PC aufgerüstet werden würde, da er mit seinem PC seit Cities: Skylines und Anno 2205 nicht mehr flüssig spielen kann und das soll diese Aufrüstaktion ja ermöglichen: Dem der sonst vielleicht nicht die Mittel dazu hätte, die zu ermöglichen. (Wir haben's zumindest mal so ausgelegt ^^) Daher wollen wir uns hiermit bei eurem Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Doch unsere Lage ist etwas komplizierter: Aktuell spielt er mit seinem Laptop, doch er würde gerne auf einen Desktop-PC umsteigen. Wir haben auch noch einen alten, doch dieser ist nicht leistungsstark genug, um aktuelle Spiele wiederzugeben und mein Sohn hat nicht ausreichend Geld zur Verfügung, um ihn entsprechend aufzurüsten.
Ich hoffe, dass es auch möglich ist einen relativ schwachen PC bei euch einzuschicken, und damit auch alle Upgrade-Wünsche zusammenpassen, haben wir uns für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie ihr seht haben wir uns für die grundlegenden Komponenten eines PC's entschieden - mein Sohn wäre in der Lage für eine passende Grafikkarte und ein ausreichendes Netzteil (evtl. anderen Kleinkram, wie SSD) zu sorgen.

Die Entscheidung zwischen GPU und Mainboard+CPU fiel uns sehr leicht. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil diese Kombination das Grundgerüst eines Computers ist, egal ob Gaming- oder Office-PC. Und dieses muss gründlich aufpoliert werden.
Die Frage, ob CPU-Kühler oder Lüfter, war auch relativ einfach zu beantworten: Da ein neuer Kühler ohnehin notwendig wäre und wir uns die Aktion mit der Wärmeleitpaste gerne sparen würden ;D - pro CPU-Kühler!
Der RAM lag natürlich auch sehr nahe, vor allem daher, da man nicht zwingend eine SSD für einen funktionierenden Rechner braucht.
Ob nun Netzteil oder Gehäuse war eine relativ schwierige Entscheidung, doch schlussendlich entschieden wir uns für das Gehäuse, da es sowieso ein neues gebraucht hätte. Mit dem Netzteil kann man mit einer Stromsparenden GraKa vielleicht sogar mit 450W leben.
Und schlussendlich noch der Monitor: Ein klasse Angebot, denn dieser ist auch extrem wichtig. Denn was nützt einem der beste Rechner mit klasse Grafikeinheit, wenn die Bilder nicht auf einen würdigen Bildschirm gezaubert werden können 

Dies ist unser aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Von Yakumo, die Gehäusenummer wissen wir leider nicht. (Aber es würde ja ein neues geben  )
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2,67GHz
GPU: Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Mainboard: Asus P5KPL-AM
RAM: 2 Gbyte RAM (Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G 1,8V)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Tower Kühler
Kühler: -
Optisches-Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B
Festplatte: MAXTOR DiamondMax 22 500GByte (STM3500320AS)
Netzteil: LC-Power LC5450 2,2V ATX 450W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann doch mal ne wahre Aufrüstaktion  Wir würden uns sehr freuen
Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## dwarf2015 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und moin moin liebes PCGH-Team

meine Wunsch ist...

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Ziel ist the Whitcher 3 in bestmöglicher Auflösung per DSR, und dafür wäre die 980Ti schon perfekt. 

Meine aktuelle Kombination lautet:

Be Quit Silent Base 800 orange, Lüfter 1x Be Quite Silent Wings2 140 mm, 2x Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm
Lüftersteuerung Kazemaster II
Asus 970 Strix
i7-4790K auf ASRock H97 Pro 4 (Overclocking ist noch nicht meins...), EKL Brocken 2
SSD Crucial MX100, 500 GB
HDD Toshiba 3 TB 
NT Be Quit Straight Power 10, 500 W
Asus Sonar Soundkarte mit 7.1 Lautsprecher von Creative
Monitor 27 Zoll Hanns G

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## rene_202 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,
Hiermit Bewerbe ich mit für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015"

Mein Aktueller PC hat folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard (Pegatron Violet6)
Cpu                (AMD AthlonII X4 630)
Netzteil       (Corsair GS 600)
Ram               (8GB in 3 Riegeln)
HDD's          (500GB + 2000GB)
GPU              (GTX 570 von Sparkel)

Und hier auch gleich meine Wunchkomponeten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir War die CPU und das Mainboard wichtiger als die GPU, 
da mein Pc bei Spielen wie BF4 bei min. preset aus dem letzten loch 
pfeift und die GTX so garnicht angesprochen werden kann.
Wichtig war auch das Gehäuse, da die GPU und die Kabel nicht
mehr zulassen das Gehäuse zu schließen.

Damit das Gejammer nicht noch länger wird kommen noch die 
Bilder und ich verabschiede mich erstmal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khenas (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag Team PCGH,

ich finde eure Aktion sehr Interessant und Super.

Kommen wir erstmal zu meinem aktuellen System, was ich mir im Jahr 2009 angeschafft hatte.

Dies besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS
Prozessor: Intel i7 920
Mainboard: Asus P6T SE
Arbeitsspeicher: 10 GB DDR 3(Corsair und ein andere Hersteller)
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 5870
Netzteil: be quiet! 550W
Gehäuse: Super Flower SF-2000B (Habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten besorgt für Upgrades)

Mit meinen System habe ich schon eine Menge erlebt. Es hat mich die 6 Jahre sehr gut begleitet und alle meine Gefühls Schwankungen durch gestanden.
Ich erinnere mich gerne an die Erfolgserlebnisse bis zu den Frust Momenten wo man mal kräftiger, das Gehäuse getreten hat.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer, aber auch seit 3 Jahren noch leidenschaftlicher Vater, der Kleine halt mir voll auf Trab. Was natürlich sich sehr auf meine Zeit für Spiele auswirkt.

Meine Entscheidungen wer meine Zeit mehr benötigt, bin ich ganz ehrlich, der Kleine steht auf Platz Uno, danach kommt Frau und Rechner auf demselben Platz(schaut sich um...).

Ich merke auch langsam, dass mein System sich langsam zum Ende seiner Lebenszeit hinbewegt. Somit muss was Neues her.
Spiele wie GTA V, Witcher 3 und Black Ops 3 sind bei mir nur noch auf sehr geringer Einstellung spielbar.

Geplant war eine neue Grafikkarte und Netzteil, habe aber gemerkt das mein altes Gehäuse nicht mehr den benötigten Raum hergibt.
Durch diese Erkenntnis habe ich mit mein aktuelles Gehäuse besorgt, das nette Feature Easy Swap ist für mich was altes/neues. Kannte diese Art der Festplatten einbauen noch aus meiner Schulzeit und das diese System soweit verbessert würde, genial.
Die Grafikkarte und Netzteil waren auch schon ausgesucht, nur die Kohle fehlt.
Also erstmal auf die Teile hin sparen. Doch durch eure Aktion habe ich jetzt die Möglichkeit, ein komplett neues System mir zusammen zubauen.
Sollte ich natürlich zu dem Gewinner gehören.

Kommen wir zu meinem gewählten Pimp my PC 2015.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich glaube die Erklärung meinen alten Dino von i7 920 und Mainboard Asus P6T SE zu ersetzten, beantwortet sich von selbst.
Das Lüfter-Set würde paar meiner Standard-Lüfter im Gehäuse, die von Anfang an dabei waren ersetzten und somit mein Lärmpegel weiter drosseln, sogar wo Sie fast unhörbar sind.
Die RAM Riegel runden das Setup des Systems ab.
Das Netzteil ist für Upgrades großartig und für eine neue Grafikkarte die ich mir dann noch besorge perfekt.
Das Modular Kabelmanagment, Platinum Zertifikat und leisen Lüfter ist der i Punkt beim Netzteil.
Das ersetzten des Urgesteins Monitor gegen das geniale iyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, mit dem dynamischen Abgleich der Bildwiederholfrequenz von Grafikkarte und Monitor.

Alles zusammen ein schöne Aktion von euch.

Ich bedanke mich für das Lesen und wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Gruß
Khenas


----------



## Vaanus (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Mein momentanes System:
CPU: AMD FX 6300
GPU: AMD R9 270x
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970a-UD3
Ram: DDR3 Crucial Ballistix 8gb 1600 MhZ
Netzteil: Thermaltake 630W 80+ Bronze
Case: Coolermaster k280
Speicher:WD 1TB HDD/ Samsung Evo 120gb SSD/ Kingston 60gb SSD

Mein Aufrüstungsvorschlag:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen!
Gruß, Peter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirius93 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aufrüstaktion 2015. Da meine Komponenten jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre alt sind, wollte ich mir die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen meinen PC aufrüsten zu lassen, da auch einige Komponenten langsam nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt, da ich mit meiner 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC vor zwei Jahren eine Grafikkarte mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis gekauft habe, die aber heute bei vielen Spielen schon bei hohen oder manchmal mittleren Einstellungen schlapp macht. Eine neue Grafikkarte steht deswegen für mich ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Verbunden damit brauche ich ein stärkeres Netzteil, ich denke, dass ich hier mit Straight Power 10-CM 600W genügend Leistung zur Verfügung stellen kann. Weiterhin habe ich noch keine SSD, womit eine SDD für die Spiele für mich ebenfalls in Frage kommt. Da ich nicht so viele Spiele gleichzeitig spiele, sollte eine kleine SSD für mich vollkommen ausreichend sein. Da ich mit meinem Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Tower Kühler einen sehr großen und starken Kühler besitze, habe ich mich hier für die Lüfter entschieden. Da in meinem Gehäuse noch zwei weitere 140mm Lüfter verbaut werden können, habe ich mich für diese entschieden. Mit dem Monitor versuche ich mein 3 Monitor-Setup zu vervollständigen, da ich momentan einen 19 Zoll und einen 24 Zoll Monitor nutze.

Mein momentanes Setup sieht momentan also folgendermaßen aus:
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 
8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 Dual Kit
8GB (2x 4096MB) HyperX Fury Blau DDR3-1600 Dual Kit

Entschieden hatte ich mich damals für eben jene Komponenten, da ich einen guten Allrounder brauchte und habe deswegen auch auf 16GB Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet, da ich dies für mein Hobby dringend benötige. Da ich mit der Zeit immer mehr am PC gespielt habe, habe ich mich damals wegen den vorhin genannten Gründen für die GTX 760 entschieden, da ich die Grafikkarte noch nicht so dringend benötigte. Des weiteren habe ich versucht, ein gutes Mittelmaß zu finden. So gab es statt dem 4770k damals für mich den 4670k, der seine Arbeit bis heute mehr als gut macht und lange mit 3,8 GHz betrieben wurde. Beim Netzteil ist mir ein Gold Zertifikat und 80+ sehr wichtig, ein bisschen sollte man darauf meiner Meinung nach achten und die 480W haben bis heute immer ausgereicht. Das HyperX RAM-Kit stammt noch aus meinem letzten PC, da diese immernoch gut waren habe ich mich dazu entschlossen lediglich um ein 2xKit zu erweitern. Soweit zu meinem Setup…

…da ich meinen Computer beruflich, für die Universität und zum Zocken nutze, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mein PC ausgewählt wird, da mein Setup langsam aber sicher den Ansprüchen nicht mehr ganz gerecht wird. Auch deswegen freue ich mich über die Aktion, da ich schon seit 1-2 Wochen plane, wie und wann ich denn mein System aufrüsten könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Sirius93


----------



## Fra-Diavolo (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, hiermit möchte ich meinen PC zum aufpimpen bewerben.

Der PC war ein PCGH-Premium-PC aus dem Jahre Jan/2010, den ich dieses Jahr mit einer Graka und etwas mehr Speicher aufgerüstet habe.

Motherboard:	Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3  
CPU Typ: 	              QuadCore Intel Core i5 750, 3047 MHz
CPU-Lüfter:	       Cooler Master
Speicher:           	4x Corsair XMS3 CM3X2G1333C9; 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM 
Grafikkarte:   	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970  (4095 MB) von Zotac
Netzteil:           	Enermax Pro 82+ 525W oder 625W
SSD :             		Crucial_CT256MX100SSD1 ATA Device  (238 GB, IDE)
Festplatte:      	SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
BD-ROM:           	LG HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CH08NS10 ATA Device
DVD-ROM:       	LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device
PCI-Geräte:    	2x Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
		                     Texas Instruments TSB12LV23 OHCI Compliant IEEE1394 FireWire Controller
Monitor:          	LG W2453 (Digital)
Gehäuse:          	BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower



Das wäre meine Wunschzusammenstellung:

Mainboard/CPU:      MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:               be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM:                              2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil:                       be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor:                       iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir war ein neues Mainboard mit aktueller CPU, sowie ausreichend Speicher und ein neuer Monitor Wichtig. Meine Grafikkarte habe ich mir erst dieses Jahr neu zugelegt (leider vor dem Bericht über den Speicherskandel der 970er Reihe :-/ ). Sie genügt mir aber erstmal und ich denke mit dem neuen Mainboard und der neuen CPU kommt noch mehr Fahrt in Spielen auf. Ich hätte gerne noch mehr Speicher gewählt, doch der Kompromiss zwischen Speicher und starkem Netzteil war mir wichtiger. Der Monitor soll meinen jetzigen ablösen, da dieser oft nach einem Sleep-Modus nicht mehr wieder aufwacht, erst wenn ich den PC neustarte, was absolut nervtötend ist.

Eure Aktion finde ich absolut klasse und ich würde mich riesig über eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung freuen.

In voller Vorfreude Euer Fradi 
Anbei noch zwei Bilder meines kleinen Rackers...


----------



## LeonFTW798 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Tach PCGH- Team ich habe zwar erst auf eine GTX970 aufgerüstet aber meine CPU und mein Mainboard sind nicht mehr aktuell. Meine CPU kommt bei Assassins creed Syndicate (den Systemanforderungen nach) wahrscheinlich schon ans Limit. Da ich kein Geld verdiene, würde es mir sehr weiterhelfen falls ich gewinne 

CPU: i7 3770
RAM: 8gb ddr3 (noname)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX970
Mainboard: MS-7797 (noname soweit ich weiß)
Kühler: Cryorig h7
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750d
Laufwerke: 3TB HDD; 1ODD; keine SSD
PSU: L8-CM-630W von beQuiet
Monitor: Samsung S24D340

PS: Bild im Anhang


----------



## mazomolka (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Komponenten-Wahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
MOBO: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws 2x4GB DDR3-1600
GPU: VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition
PSU: Corsair TX750 V2 - 750 Watt
HDD: Samsung EcoGreen 2TB
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB + Crucial m4 128 GB
CASE: SilverStone Raven RV02
Monitor: LG 24GM77, 24" @144Hz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redation,

ich bewerbe mich auch zum Aufrüsten. 

Mein derzeitiges System ist in meiner Signatur zu erkennen und ich will unbedingt wieder zu Intel und nVidia. 

Wunsch:
MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Den Monitor brauche ich eigentlich nicht mal, weil ich einen guten Eizo habe, aber wenn er angeboten wird, nehme ich das gerne mit.  Außerdem bin ich von der Arbeit 2 Monitore ja gewöhnt. 

Danke für's lesen.

Grüße
Dominique


----------



## Tobalex (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo PCGH-Team,*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aufrüstaktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

Zu Beginn möchte ich gerne meine derzeitig verbaute Hardware auflisten um anhand daran meine Komponenten Auswahl zu begründen.
Die Hardware in meinem derzeitigen PC wurde von mir ausgewählt und auch verbaut. Er besteht tatsächlich noch aus Überbleibsel von meiner ersten PC Zusammenstellung von vor ein paar Jahren.
Zu der Zeit waren meine Hardware Kenntnisse leider noch nicht so ausgereift wie jetzt, also nicht wundern. 
Ich werde meine Komponenten auch nochmal unten für die Übersicht auflisten.

*So, nun zum Interessanten:*
Da mein PC aufs Gaming ausgelegt ist, besitze ich "nur" einen i5-6600k auf 4.5Ghz übertaktet. Gekühlt wird er von einer Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung. 
Dieser ist auch vollkommen ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse, weshalb ich mir bei der Aufrüstaktion eine neue Grafikkarte ausgesucht habe. 
Für die Kühlung habe ich mich übrigens entschieden um zum einen die CPU kühl zu halten (wer hätts gedacht) und zum anderen, weil ich einfach Wasserkühlungen schöner finde. 
Man hat so eine gute Sicht auf seine Komponenten.
Die CPU läuft auf einem MSI Z170A Gaming M7 Mainboard. Mir war es wichtig ein einigermaßen gutes Mainboard zu haben, da ich von einem relativ alten AM3+ Board mit einem FX-6300 umgestiegen bin.
Anschlüsse und overclocking waren da Mangelware, weshalb ich diesmal mal ein wenig mehr investiert habe. Die CPU und das Mainboard sind übrigens erst junge 2 Wochen alt. 
Nun zu meinem Liebling in meinem PC. Natürlich meine MSI GTX 970. Ich bin vor über einem Jahr auf die GTX 970 umgestiegen um auch neuere Games in angemessenen FPS spielen zu können.
Die alte GTX 660 wurde dafür langsam zu schwach. Zumal für die kommenden VR Geräte hohe FPS Pflicht sind. Dafür ist die GTX 970 perfekt (Vom VRam Problem mal abgesehen).
Wie man vielleicht auch schon sieht ist mein System farblich rot/schwarz, sprich nach MSI Farben, gestaltet. Auch das Aussehen ist mir wichtig, obwohl mir noch das passende Gehäuse fehlt.
Für schnelle Ladezeiten sorgt eine Samsung 850 Evo. Auch erst eine Woche alt und ich kann definitiv nicht mehr ohne sie. Anfangs habe ich mich immer gefragt, ob sich eine SSD wirklich lohnt,
aber wie man anhand meiner Auswahl später sehen wird, bin ich nun sehr überzeugt von SSDs.  Begleitet wird sie von mehreren HDDs für nicht so häufig genutzte Dinge oder großen Spielen.
Die SSD hat leider nur 250GB Speicher, weswegen ich noch jeden Gigabyte wertschätze. 
Nun zum Netzteil. Hier erkennt man, dass dies auf einem älteren System basiert. Derzeit habe ich ein Superflower Amazon 550W in meinem System.
Damals hatte ich mich noch nicht so mit Netzteilen beschäftigt und musste um jeden Euro kämpfen. Es ist tatsächlich schon das zweite, nachdem mein erstes nach 1 Sekunde Betriebszeit regelrecht explodiert ist. Jedenfalls fühlte es sich für mich so an, da dies das erste Mal war, dass ich überhaupt nen PC zusammengebaut hatte. War jedoch tatsächlich nicht meine Schuld. 
Ein normaler Kurzschluss, durch was auch immer. Leider weiß ich es immer noch nicht. Der Schock, war natürlich trotzdem groß, da dies wie schon gesagt mein erster eigens zusammengebauter PC war. 
Zumal ich Angst um meine anderen Komponenten hatte. Blieb jedoch zum Glück alles heil. 
Das neue verrichtet seit dem gute Arbeit, ist aber halt nur Mittelklasse und ist mir irgendwie immer noch nicht so ganz geheuer. Es soll schon bald ersetzt werden. Ist ja auch schon 2 Jahre alt.
Im Vergleich zu den restlichen Komponenten sieht es zudem recht mickrig aus. Verbaut ist die gesamte Hardware in einem Cooler Master 690 ii. Leider ohne Seitenfenster. Dieses wird vermutlich
in naher Zukunft von einem Enthoo Luxe ersetzt, da ich wie schon gesagt ein gut aussehendes System bevorzuge. Mit einem Seitenfenster. 
Nun zum Schluss zum RAM. 
Um das Farbschema beizubehalten habe ich mich hier für G.Skill Ripjaw V 16Gb 2x8 Ramriegel entschieden. 
Dies ist ein Kit ohne ein XMP Profil, da ich selber übertakte.

*Zu den Übertaktungen komme ich jetzt:*
Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr angefangen zu overclocken. Beigebracht habe ich es mir selber über Tutorials und Trial and Error. Mag für viele vielleicht Angst einflößend klingen,
bisher ist jedoch noch nie was kaputtgegangen.  Im Laufe des Jahres habe ich mir dann auch GPU und RAM OC beigebracht, wobei ich letzteres erst vor 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal gemacht habe.
Meine CPU läuft wie oben schon gesagt mit 4.5 Ghz auf 1.36V. Leider scheint mein Chip nicht so gut zu sein, wenn man dies mit anderen Werten im Netz vergleicht, aber es ist immer noch ein schönes Ergebnis.
Die GPU hat von mir ein Custom Bios spendiert bekommen und läuft mit 1.518 Ghz auf dem Core und 3.9 Ghz aufm Speicher. Also ein ordentlicher Boost bei um die 65°C.
Außerdem habe ich mit dem Bios die Zero RPM Funktion deaktiviert, da die Lüfter von MSI sowieso bei 800 RPM unhörbar sind und ich lieber ne kühlere GPU habe.
Der RAM läuft mit 2700Mhz CL14. Leider geht er nicht höher, da einer der beiden Ram Sticks das gar nicht mag. Der andere alleine kommt auf 3400 Mhz CL16, jedoch hält ihn der andere irgendwie zurück.
Egal wie gut ich auf ihn eingeredet habe er will einfach nicht mehr. Damit muss man sich wohl auch ab und zu zufrieden geben. 

Soooo..., lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Bedarf besteht an Netzteil, GPU und einer verbesserten Kühlung (Es geht ja immer irgendwie besser).

*Hier die Aufrüst-Komponenten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ja, die SSD hat es mir wirklich angetan.  Ich denke mal die Auswahl ist basierend auf meinem Text recht selbsterklärend.
Ich würde die SSD dann als zweite Festplatte für Games neben den HDDs nutzen. Ich bevorzuge jetzt nämlich eher eine kleine Systemfestplatte, wo nicht so viel drauf ist um
schnell und einfach eine Windows Neuinstallation durchführen zu können ohne alle Spiele neu runterladen zu müssen.
Auch wenn ich gerne ein neues Gehäuse hätte, muss das Netzteil bei 2 GTX 970 natürlich aufgerüstet werden.
Außerdem hat es mir das modulare Kabelsystem angetan, nachdem ich ein modulares Netzteil in den PC meines Bruders eingebaut hatte. Und naja... 80+ Platinum? 
Mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.  
Bei der GPU hätte ich natürlich auch eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen können, aber ich wollte nicht auf die SSD verzichten. 
Zumal die 970 im SLI schneller ist. Dies wäre übrigens mein erstes SLI System. Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich mit SLI noch nicht.
Aus Foren etc. habe ich zwar schon etliche Meinungen gesammelt, aber man hört ja immer wieder von guten und schlechten Eigenschaften, deshalb möchte ich es schon mal selber testen.
Der Monitor ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so wichtig. Ich besitze bereits einen 144Hz Monitor von BenQ (XL2411). Entweder würde ich ihn als zweiten Monitor Nutzen oder meinem Bruder schenken. 
Hängt davon ab, wie sehr ich ihn denn als zweiten Monitor nutzen würde.
Bisher hatte ich nie das Verlangen nach einem zweiten Monitor, aber eventuell erweist er sich ja doch als nützlich.
Von dem Lüfter Set erwarte ich mir nochmal eine Lautstärke Senkung. Ich würde meinen PC zwar nicht als sehr laut bezeichnen, jedoch sind noch mitgelieferte Gehäuselüfter
installiert.

So, nun da dieser Roman fertig ist kann ich nur noch sagen viel Glück an alle und vielen Dank an das gesamte PCGH-Team, dass an diesem Projekt beteiligt ist und natürlich auch dem nicht ganz so wichtigem Rest  (Natürlich seid ihr genau so wichtig. Ja auch du, der das gerade ließt und die Entscheidungsgewalt hat diesen Beitrag auszuwählen), für das ermöglichen dieser Aktion.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und hoffen. 

*PS:*
Das erste Bild ist schon ein paar Wochen alt. Jedoch hat sich nichts verändert, außer das die ausgebauten Festplattenkäfige rechts wieder drin sind und dass das CPU Kabel nun hinterm Gehäuse lang läuft. Ah und der Ram ist natürlich installiert. Ich sende morgen, wenn es hell ist ein neues Bild. Meine Handykamera macht sich nicht so gut, wenn es dunkel ist.
*Edit*
So, nun geschehen.

Hier nochmal meine PC Komponenten und die Komponenten der Aufrüstaktion aufgelistet:


Spoiler



Mein PC:

Intel Core i5-6600k
Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung
MSI Z170A Gaming M7
MSI GTX 970
16GB G.Skill Ripjaw V 2133Mhz 2x8
Superflower Amazon 550W
250GB Samsung SSD 850 Evo
Cooler Master 690ii

Die Teile der Aufrüstaktion:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)




Gruß,
Tobalex / Tobias L.


----------



## prof-x (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bzw. mein aktuelles System (von vor 5-6 Jahren) für *Pimp my PC 2015*

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P7P55D-E PRO + Intel Core i7-860 
RAM: 2 × 2 GiByte DDR3-G.Skill 
Gehäuse: Enermax 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450
-----
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX660 DirectCU II
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W
HDD: 2xSamsung HD150SI 1 TB
SSD: Ocz Vertex 2 60GB 
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14

Wuschupdate:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Happyplace4190 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Liebes PCGH Team*, 

erstmal finde ich es absolut Klasse, dass ihr solch eine Aktion anbietet. Als langer Leser der Printausgabe und immer mal wieder Abonnent, versuche ich es auch dieses Mal, etwas bei euch zu gewinnen. 

Nicht für mich selber, sondern für meine Freundin, als Überraschung. 

Mein Name ist Jan, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin. Schon immer habe ich großes Interesse an neuerster Technik, seid klein auf schraube ich an Computern. Die Faszination Hardware, speziell zu Leistung und Design, ist bisher ungebrochen. Wenn es in der Familie und bei Freunden um Computer Fragen geht, werden wir gerne kontaktiert. Meine Freundin für die Software und ich für die Hardware. Mittlerweile sind wir zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ein perfektes Team. 

Diese Aktion kommt einfach zum absolut perfekten Zeitpunkt. Ihr Rechner sucht ein paar neue Hardware Teile. Ich habe ihr mein altes System überlassen, beziehungsweise ein Teil der Komponenten. Selber habe ich auf ein 6700K System aufgerüstet. Ihr System besteht aus ziemlich hochwertigen Teilen und soll auch auf diesem Niveau erweitert werden. Selbst studiert sie Informatik im 4 Semester. Leider nimmt sie immer öfter meinen PC in beschlag, da man auf diesem auch ordentlich Zocken kann. Deshalb werden die Teile auch so ausgesucht, dass der Rechner für das spielen auf 2560x1440 ausgelegt ist. Benötigt werden selber 3 Hardware Komponenten. Eine Grafikkarte, 16GB RAM und einen neuen Monitor.

*Das Aktuelle System von ihr 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i7 4790k gekühlt von einem Noctua NH- D15
ASrock Z97 Extreme 6
2x4 GB G.SKILL 1600MHz 
250GB SSD Samsung 840 EVO
Enermax Modu 87+ 900 Watt
ASUS STX Soundkarte
Fractal Design R5 PCGH Edition

*Gewünscht sind folgende Hardware Teile *

*M**SI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)

iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*

*Gesamt 45 Punkte*


Die Grafikkarte ( MSI 980 Ti ) würde perfekt in das System passen. Der CPU wird von mir eine Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz bekommen, damit die Grafikkarte ordentlich befeuert werden kann.  Die Kühllösung passt optimal  in das System, welches auf Silent getrimmt ist. Geplant ist also ein High End System, dass flüsterleise arbeitet. 

Der Arbeitsspeicher wurde gewählt, da 8GB jetzt und in Zukunft sehr knapp bemessen sind. Daher würden die 2x8GB optimal sein, für Multimedia Anwendungen und vor allem zum optimalen Zocken, neuster Spiele. 

Der iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 soll den vorhandenen DELL 2412M ablösen und mehr platz zum arbeiten schaffen. Die Panel Technik und die hohe Auflösung würden das System perfekt abrunden. 


Meiner Meinung nach, wäre diese Konfiguration optimal gewählt. 3 starke Komponenten, als Ergänzung einer soliden Basis. Falls wir ausgewählt werden, würden wir selbstverständlich die alten Teile hier im Forum verschenken, über ein Los verfahren. 

Ich werde das ganze dann so versuchen hinzubekommen, dass sie nichts davon mitbekommt. Werde ihr sagen, dass sie erstmal dauerhaft meinen Rechner nutzen kann und ihren mit zu meinen Eltern nehme, da ich dort auch 2 Wochen aus beruflichen Gründen schlafe. 

Das alles wäre der absolute Hammer. Sie würde sich unendlich freuen. Ihr bekommt auch Bilder, von einer glücklichen Informatik Studentin, mit einem super aufgewertetem System. 

Also, 

vielen Dank schon Mal, dass ihr diese tolle Aktion ins Leben gerufen habt. 

*Lieben Gruß an das gesamte PCGH Team, aus Berlin. 
*
Jan P.

PS: Das Wort, "Perfekt" kommt hier ziemlich häufig vor, aber eure Aktion ist einfach nur PERFEKT! ​


----------



## svfe (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für die "Pimp my PC 2015"-Aktion bewerben.

Ich habe versucht mich auf die Teile zu konzentrieren, die es am nötigsten haben.

Zuerst mein aktuelles System:

Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H*
CPU: *Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v2*
RAM: *Kingston Hyper X 6400 CL5 DDR3 800MHz (2x4GB)*
GPU: *MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk*
Netzteil: *Sharkoon SHA550*
SSD: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB*
Monitor: *Samsung SyncMaster T220 (22")*
Gehäuse: *Noname Mid-Tower* (genauer weiss ich es leider nicht mehr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie zu erkennen ist sind Monitor und Grafikkarte eindeutig die größte Baustelle.
Vorallem, da (wie vielleicht auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist) bei der Grafikkarte schon "fachmännisch" für Lüfter-Ersatz gesorgt werden musste .

Meine Wunsch-Komponenten aus der Aktion wären die folgenden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Hierbei wäre zu erwähnen, dass ich den CPU-Kühler nicht unbedingt brauche und nur ausgewählt habe, weil noch "Punkte übrig waren".
Auch das RAM-Update ist eigentlich zweitrangig, aber naja... irgendwo müssen die Punkte hin .

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Sven


----------



## Ninpo (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

5 Zeichen


----------



## Iluvpr0n (7. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

[size=+1]*Hi PCGH,*[/size]

ich bin ein armer Design-Student und *das ist mein PC*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* (Man beachte die professionelle Verlegung und Sicherung der Kabel und das verkehrt herum eingebaute Netzteil)* 



*Mainboard/CPU:*    MSI G41M-P25 + Intel Pentium Processor E5400 
*RAM:*                            1 x Kingston 2GB DDR3-1333
*Grafikkarte: *             Gainward GeForce 8600 GT BLISS 256MB
*Festplatte:*                 Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB
*Gehäuse: *                   Thermaltake Element S VK60001W2Z
*Netzteil:  *                   Tagan TG600-BZ PipeRock Series 600W
*Monitor:*                     BenQ G2010W D-SUB

* Ende 2010*  beschloss ich das erste Mal einen Rechner selbst zusammen zu bauen und gab damals mein "Erspartes" für das auf dem Bild zu sehende
Gehäuse und Netzteil aus. Da ich während meiner schulischen Ausblidung natürlich kaum flüssig war, sollte sich dieser Prozess langsam über einige 
Monate hinweg ziehen und ich daher erstmal mit der alten Hardware weiterfahren wollte. 

Aus Ungeschicklichkeit beschädigte ich beim Einbau das alte Mainboard und war gezwungen mir einen Ersatz zu kaufen, da ich mit dem Rechner 
Zuhause arbeitete und natürlich auch auf das Zocken nicht verzichten wollte, was auch schon mit der damaligen Hardware ein Krampf war. 
Da das System mit einem AMD Athlon 64 3200+ hoffnungslos veraltet war, der örtliche PC-Shop keine geeigneten Komponenten führte und ohne
Moos nix los ist, musste ich mir die wahrscheinlich billigsten Bauteile kaufen die man dort finden konnte, um wenigstens vorerst zu überleben.
Da die alte Festplatte natürlich nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Laufwerk am Mainboard angeschlossen werden konnte, musste ich erneut Geld aus dem 
Fenster werfen. Somit sind nur die Grafikkarte und das Laufwerk aus der Ära des alten Rechners.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Heute 5 Jahre später*  und ich sitze immer noch auf diesem Haufen Elend, da nun auch das Studium mehr Geld verschlingt als es sollte und das sparen
für einen neuen auch nur schleppend vorangeht. Da ich viel mit Photoshop, InDesign und After Effects arbeite, bin ich auf Rechenleistung angewiesen, 
worüber diese Kiste einfach absolut nicht verfügt. Wenn es 68 Stunden dauert um einen 5 Minuten Clip zu rendern, dann grenzt das schon an Folter.

Das mit dem Zocken ist auch schon sehr lange nicht mehr wirklich möglich, da DirectX 11 für die Grafikkarte ein völlig fremder Begriff ist, oder die 
CPU zu schwach ist, oder zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher verfügbar ist, oder gleich alles zusammen. Aber falls ich doch mal wahnsinniges Glück habe und 
ein neuer Release laufen sollte, dann aber auch natürlich nur mit einer Auflösung von 1280x800px, vielleicht mal 20 FPS und soviel geruckel, dass 
man schon nach kurzer Zeit die Schnauze voll hat.

Das pimpen meiner Kiste wäre eine enorme Erleichterung für mich, meine Nerven und mein Sparschwein, denn das Problem endlich wieder alles 
unter angenehmen Bedingungen spielen zu können, wäre dann für mich schneller und kostengünstiger zu beheben. 
Ein neuer Bildschirm wäre natürlich ebenfalls dufte, da meiner mittlerweile auch schon seinen siebten Geburtstag feierte und nur 22" misst. 



*Mainboard/CPU:*    MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*             be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
*RAM:*                            2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse: *                   be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:*                     Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

*Gesamt:*                      45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

[size=+1]* Also bitte PCGH, pimp my PC!*[/size]


----------



## ghostface1831 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit meinem Schätzchen für Pimp my PC 2015!

Es besteht aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P (rev 1.0)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (4 x 3.40GHz)

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 (4GB)

GPU: Asus Radeon EAH5850 DirectCU 1GB GDDR5

Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro (700W)

SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (500GB)

HDD: 2 x Seagate Barracuda (1TB)

Monitor: LG W2453TQ (24")

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein geplantes Update:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So please PCGH, Pimp my PC!


----------



## LastManStanding (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten tach  ich mach da mal mit. 
Und zwar mit unserem  "SarahUndMarcoPC" der eigentlich gut läuft.. naja er läuft halt ne^^

Wünschenswerte Komponenten als erste Schritte^^

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Zurzeit im Altenheim untergebracht
CPU/Kühler: AMD Athlon X2 4800+(Toledo)/Zalman CNPS 7500 CU
Mainboard:   ASUS A8N Premium
HDD            :   IBM 40 GB/WD 160 GB
A.Speicher:  DDR1 OCZ XTC Platinum 2x1024MB PC3200
Grafik         :   Zotac Geforce GTX 260 und Geforce 7600GT! Die GT hat zwar keinerlei nutzen da kein PhysX! Aber wen diese nicht eingesteckt ist wird die  GTX 260 nicht erkannt...ich hab wenigstens in 2 Themen hier und in einigen anderen Foren, Themen dazu gehabt aber in den ganzen letzten Jahren konnt´ mir keiner helfen...
Netzteil     : Colermaster  GW 650W Bronze
Gehäuse   : Coolermaster Elite
Laufwerk  : LG GSA H55L
System      : Windows XP SP. 3 tolles System

SYSProfile Link  sysProfile: ID: 18771 - last man standing


Ja zusammengebaut hatte ich ihn das erste mal 2006 war das denke ich!
 Mit nem´ AMD 3800+ aber etwas issa schon inne jahre gekommen.
Wir brauchen ja noch mehr Komponenten^^ aber das hier würd schon helfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## KevinSteinlandt (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten tag ,
Erstmal bedanke ich mich dafür das PCGH oft Aktionen wie diese auf die Beine stellt 
Natürlich auch einen großen Dank an die Sponsoren 

Zu meinem Setup :

Der PC ist langsam ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen

Netzteil : LC Power LC6420G
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L mit Sockel 775
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core 2 Duo e8400
Arbeitsspeicher : 8Gb 667Mhz Der Marke AE
Grafikkarte : Nvidia Geforce 210 (Habe eine Geforce GTX 285 jedoch kann diese wegen dem zu schwachen Netzteil nicht benutzt werden)
HDD : 500Gb Toshiba 5400 RPM
HDD : 80Gb Hitachi 7200 RPM
Gehäuse : AeroCool V3X
Ich habe noch eine nicht definierbare Soundkarte eingebaut da der Onboard Sound nichtmehr funktioniert

Link zum Bild (wird auch noch Angehängt) 
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151108/4to97vyd.jpg


Wie man sieht ist der PC nicht mehr aktuell und wegen der Grafikkarte für so ziemlich alle Spiele ungeeignet


Nun zu den gewünschten Komponenten

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


Die Komponenten würden mich einen riesigen Schritt nach vorne bringen! 


Vielen Dank nochmals für die Aktion 

Liebe Grüße ,
Kevin Steinlandt


----------



## JuspePlays (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag ich habe leider erst den Artikel/ Video erst jetzt gefunden
Erstmal bedanke ich mich dafür das PCGH/Sponsoren
Ich habe den Pc erst vor 1 Jhar zusammengestellt und gabaut ,
und ich möchte meinen pc weiterhin aufrüschten.

Artikel die ich gernr haben möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke das ihr so ein "Projekt" macht
und hier ist mein aktueller PC

CPU: AMD FX 6300
GPU: Nvidia GTX 970
RAM: 16GB von Crucial
Festplatte: 1TB von Seagate
Netzteil: 650Watt von Sarkoon
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X3
Mainboard: Asrock 980DE3/U3S3
Extras: Lüftersteuerung von Alpenföhn + CPU Kühler

Danke im voraus.
and pls pimp my PC !!

Link zu den Bildern vom PC:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JuspeP...6214572593569847154&oid=100172841946521725925

Viele Grüße
JuspePlays


----------



## M4sIK (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag, 
erstmal vielen Dank an PCGH, dass Ihr so eine top Aktion auf die Beine gestellt habt!
Mein PC habe ich Anfang 2014 zusammengestellt und bis jetzt läuft die Kiste.
Nur leider macht langsam meine GTX 660 bei einigen Spielen schlapp, sowie mein Boxed CPU Kühler, welcher mit der Zeit sehr laut geworden ist.
Deshalb möchte ich mir gerne Ersatz holen und habe mich für diese Teile entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 3,8 Ghz
Mainboard: Asrock Z87 Extreme 3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8 GB 1600
Grafikkarte: GTX 660 OC
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1T
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X1


Im Anhang erhaltet Ihr noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem System.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus und hoffe auf positive Rückmeldung.

Viele Grüße,
M4sIK


----------



## SAKornFlake (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier ein Bild meines PC's (Sorry für die schlechte Bild Qualität)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein jetziges System beherbergt folgenden Komponenten: 

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Intel Z97 So.1150
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial Balistix Sport DDR3 CL9 
Grafikkarte: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Windforce 2X OC
System-SSD: Nicht Vorhanden
Daten-Festplatte: 2x 1000GB HHD Western Digital WDBH2D0010HNC-ERSN und 1x 500 GB (alte laptop Festplatte)
Netzteil: 630 Watt Thermaltake Berlin Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224
Gehäuse: AeroCool Xpredator X1
W-Lan Karte: ASUS WL-PCI PCE-AC68 AC1300
Monitore: 1x Full HD 21 zoll von HP (7 Jahre Alt)

Mein Rechner ist Relativ Neu. Jedoch ist Der Boxed Kühler ist einfach zu klein für den Xeon unter vollast! Der Monitor wäre dann mein Hauptmönitor und mein Aktueller als 2. Monitor was zum arbeiten einfach angenehmer. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse Bietet wenig Platz Für Kabel-Verwaltung und eine anständige Wasserkühlung. Die SSD hätte ich gerne, da ich aktuell keine Besitze und mein PC doch Relativ langsam Hochfährt. Da mein Prozessor Top ist und noch noch kein Upgrade Benötigt habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte 980 TI entschieden da sie Deutlich mehr leistung bietet als meine aktuelle GTX 960 was mir auf jedenfall Viele FPS in meinen Spielen und Viel Zeit bei der Bearbeitung von Grafiken in C4D erspart! (gelobt sei das Grafikkarten Rendering) 

Ich finde diese Aktion echt super und würd mich freuen wenn dabei wäre. 

MFG. Alexander


----------



## Manolo72 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Graka : Gigabyte GTX 660
Monitor : LG Flatron W2243T 
MB : ASUS p7p55d Deluxe
Tower : Corsair Vengeance c70 black
CPU : Intel i5 750
CPU-Fan : EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B
SSD : Samsung 840 Pro Series 250 GB




Obwohl der Cpu und das Mainboard ausgedient haben ,habe ich mich für die Graka entschieden und ne SSD für  die Spiele.
Und den Monitor da mein LG langsam den Geist aufgibt (wird immer heller (bleicher)).


MfG Manny


----------



## AnhorRa (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das würd mich auch interessieren ob Leser aus Österreich schon wieder ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Ragster85 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sodele ... dann mal mein "Wunschupgrade" 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für CPU und MB entschieden, da diese beiden Elemente (neben den HDD`s) am ältesten sind.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P-DS3
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@3000Mhz
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock`ner
RAM: OCZ 4x 1024MB DDR2 @400Mhz 
Grafikkarte: EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
HDD1: 250GB (stirbt wohl bald )
HDD2: 640GB
Netzteil: Superflower 600W

Immerhin kann ich the Witcher 3 mit 10fps spielen ... wenn ich mich nicht bewege .

Tolle Aktion ,
Liebe Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Cube (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schon lustig wie viele sich gleich haufen Smurf Accounts machen!
Nur das sie eine höhere Gewinn chance haben, die kinder!
Über 60% keine beitrage und vor 2-3 Tagen erstellt und nutzen immer gleiche IP´s.

Sorry das muss mal PCGH durchgreifen.... ach ne is ja Weihnachten auch immer die selbe ********


----------



## daniel-nord (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

ich möchte mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. Die Gründe sind recht simpel. Fallout 4 steht vor der Tür und möchte entlich mal mein Fac Cry 4 spielen, daher kommt eure Aktion wie gerufen!
Ich würde gern in Richtung Gaming-PC gehen, daher muss zunächst eine neue CPU und Mainbord her. Meine SSD ist sicherlich von der besseren Sorte, daher besteht auch hier kein Bedarf. 

Ich würde dieses Teile in mein PC verbauen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

In meinen Pc ist derzeit verbaut:
Mainbord: ASUS P8875-V
CPU: Intel Pertium G620
RAM: 2x 4 GB DDR 3 G.Skill 1866
Audio: Asus Xonar DGX 
GPU: ATI Redeon HD 5870
NT: sharkoon WPM 600 
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ (1TB); Seagate (1TB)
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo (120 GB)
DVD/CD Laufwerke: LG und DVD brennen 

Sontiges:
Lüftersteuerung: Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus (6Fan)
Gehäuse: Z11 Plus
LED Lüfter: 3 LED Lüfter
Monitore: 2x LG FLatron W2042T (20")

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich Gewinnen würde und wenn nicht dann wünsche ich den Gewinner viel spaß mit der neuen Technik.


----------



## the_leon (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Cube schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie viele sich gleich haufen Smurf Accounts machen!
> Nur das sie eine höhere Gewinn chance haben, die kinder!
> Über 60% keine beitrage und vor 2-3 Tagen erstellt und nutzen immer gleiche IP´s.
> 
> Sorry das muss mal PCGH durchgreifen.... ach ne is ja Weihnachten auch immer die selbe ********



Ich bin einfach dafür, dass man einfach seit dem 3.11.15 angemeldet sein muss, also schon vor der Aktion...
Das sind dann alles Forenleichen, die den Account nur für Gewinnspiele wieder reaktivieren...


----------



## NewWave (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiger Rechner, erst 2014 überarbeitet:

Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Hero Z97 +  ASUS ROG Front Base
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750Ti OC WindForce
RAM: 2X8 GByte Kingston HyperX Beast XMP D DDR3 1600
Netzteil: BE QUIET 600W
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Midi ATX Gaming
Laufwerke: 1x 120 GByte SSD, 1x Samsung HD642JJ 640 GByte, 2x Seagate Desktop SSHD ST1000DX001 1 TByte

Warum PCGH?
Vor etwa einem Jahr hatte mich entschlossen mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen, da der letzte zusammenbau schon ein paar Jahre zurück lag, landete ich bei einigen interessanten Videos 
von PCGH auf YouTube. Welche mir insbesondere bei der damals aktuellen Hardware und die Abstimmung gut geholfen hat. Auch jetzt schaue ich mir gerne die Vergleiche von div. Komponenten an.

Warum die Teilnahme?
Auch wenn mein PC-System recht gut ausgestattet ist, (hoffe ich) so gab es leider Stellen denen ist sparen musste z. Bsp. Grafikkarte. Da bei ich derzeit auf der Suche und auch hier nutze ich die Beträge und
Videos von PCGH. So bin ich auch auf diese Aktion aufmerksam geworden.  Und möchte darüber gern mein Derzeitiges System verbessern, zu mal auch meine SSD schon in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion.

Stephan


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach dafür, dass man einfach seit dem 3.11.15 angemeldet sein muss, also schon vor der Aktion...
> Das sind dann alles Forenleichen, die den Account nur für Gewinnspiele wieder reaktivieren...



Das Spiel kennt man doch schon zu Genüge von den Pimp My PC Aktionen zuvor. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass PCGH möglichst nicht auf unfaire Teilnehmer reinfällt.
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass alle Gewinner ihren besten Rechner  für die Aktion angegeben haben...

Letzten Endes wünsche ich allen fairen Teilnehmern (wer hier unfair teilnimmt können wir sowieso nicht sicher beurteilen...wobei die IP schon verdächtig ist ) viel Glück.


----------



## betrian81 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redakteure ,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier in diesem Forum und ja ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet um bei diesem tollen Gewinnspiel mit zu machen. Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten .
Ich bleibe hier natürlich angemeldet und lese weiterhin fleißig die PCGH!

So nun zu meinen Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU/Kühler: AMD FX 8120 auf 4,3 Ghz Übertaktet / Enermax ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240 
Arbeitsspeicher:  8GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Festplatten: 2x120GB SSD, 1x240GB SSD, 1x2TB HDD
Netzteil: Thermaltake Paris 650W 
Gehäuse: bequiet silent base 800

Die Graka und das Gehäuse habe ich mir erst vor kurzem zu gelegt, desewegen sollte die Graka vorerst ausreichend sein. Leider ist  mein Budget momentan verbraucht. 
Ich denke mein Flaschenhals sind die CPU und das Board.

Also liebe PCGH-Redakteure, gebt euch einen Ruck und wählt mich aus. Damit ich auch mal einen Richtig schnellen Gamer PC mein eigen nennen darf


----------



## Lerak (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH hiermit möchte mich auch gerne für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben. 

Folgende Teile würde ich mir wünschen: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bastel sehr gerne Rechner zusammen, allerdings hat meine Frau gesagt das wir uns dieses Jahr neue Möbel kaufen wollen. 
Außerdem hat mein komplettes ARMA Squad bereits auf Skylake aktualisert, nur ich hänge hinterher. Bitte helft mir  

Mein aktuelles Setup: 

Mainboard:  Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 
CPU: Intel XEON E3-1231v3 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600
Netzteil: Enermac Platimax 600W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 White 
Laufwerke: 1x 128 GB Samsung 850 Pro, 1x 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO, 1x 500 Western Digital HDD


----------



## MandyB (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo sehr geehrtes PCGH Team, 

hiermit möchte ich Mandy Benedict, Konzeptions Studentin Aus Furtwangen im Hauptbereich 3DModelling, mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben :3 

Mein System: 
CPU: i7 5820k 
Mainboard: MSI SLI + 
Kühler: Pantheks T14 Bk
Ram: 2x8Gb 2133 Crucial
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon 390 PCS+ 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Paris Gold650W 
SSD: Crucial MX200 
HDD: Western Digital Blue 500Gb
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration zum Aufrüsten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Bild war gleich nach dem Zusammenbau  

LG Mandy


----------



## Lippokratis (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebse PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:CPU: Core i5 2400 @ 3100MHZ @ 1,05V Turbo-Modus deaktiviert

 CPU-Kühler:Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3
RAM: 4x 2GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz CL7 @ 1600MHz CL8 8-8-24 2T
GPU: MSI R7850 TwinFrozer 2GD5
HDD: Seagate 500GB 
PSU: Tagan TG500-BZ
TFT: Samsung SyncMaster 223BW
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
OS: Windows 7 64bit

Ich denke man sieht, dass das System schon etwas Zeit auf den Buckel hat und dringend etwas Neues mit mehr Rechenleistung her muss.
Daher ist dies meine Wunsch-Aufrüstungsoption:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Lieblingsredaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion bewerben.

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Vorhandene Hardware:*
Gehäuse: Cooltek W2 Silber mit Sichtfenster
Mainboard + Prozessor: MSI Z87-45 Gaming + E3-1240 V3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 CL10
Grafikkarte: XFX HD7970
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 450 W
SSD + HDD: Crucial MX200 250GB + Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2TB
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Lüfter: 2x Cooltek Silent Fan 140 + 2x NB-eLoop B12-1
Monitor: Samsung UE46D6500 (46" TV 1920 x 1080)

*Endgültige Zusammenstellung:*


Spoiler



Gehäuse: *Cooltek W2 Silber mit Sichtfenster*
Mainboard + Prozessor: *MSI Z87-45 Gaming + E3-1240 V3*
Arbeitsspeicher: *16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 CL10*
Grafikkarte:  *MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G*
Netzteil: * be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W*
SSD + HDD: *480 bis 520 GByte + Crucial MX200 250GB + Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2TB
*CPU Kühler: *Thermalright Macho*
Lüfter:  *Pure Wings 2 **+ 2x NB-eLoop B12-1*
Monitor: *Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1* *+ Samsung UE46D6500*



*Grundgedanken zur Auswahl der Wunschkomponenten:*
Die alte Grafikkarte ist in Ehren ergraut, stösst aber nicht zuletzt weil ich auf den Geschmack von Downsampling gekommen bin immer öfter an ihre Leistungsgrenze. Auch ist die Karte mit Abstand die grösste Lärmquelle im Rechner. Im idle könnte der Rechner mit der neuen Karte nahezu lautlos sein. Das die MSI GTX980Ti Gaming rein optisch perfekt zur vorhandenen Hardware passt ist dank Sichtfenster natürlich auch ein willkommener Nebeneffekt.
Das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W wurde gewählt, weil das alte Netzteil mit der neuen Grafikkarte auf Dauer vielleicht doch überfordert sein könnte und ich einen sehr leisen Rechner realisieren wollte. Natürlich soll mir auch das vorhandene, praktisch neue und wohnzimmertaugliche Cooltek W2 als Gehäuse erhalten bleiben.
Die alten Cooltek Lüfter sind erst gedrosselt leise. Der Ersatz in Form der Pure Wings 2 bringt sicherlich Besserung. 
Die zusätzliche SSD würde endlich ausreichend Platz, auch für Spiele bringen. Die zusätzliche Kapazität könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen, weil der einzige 3,5" Montageplatz der sich vernünftig entkoppeln lässt bereits belegt ist.
Den neuen Monitor würde ich zusätzlich zum vorhandenen 46" TV als 2. Monitor nutzen. Ausserdem könnte er einen uralten 19" Monitor der noch bei Lanpartys zum Einsatz kommt ablösen.

Wegen dem 2-Kammer Design meines Gehäuses habe ich 2 Bilder vom Rechnerinnenraum beigefügt. Es würde mich natürlich irrsinnig freuen, wenn ich unter den Gewinnern berücksichtigt würde.

Herzliche Grüsse
Rolk


----------



## miggiman (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH,

Wie ich aus der neusten Ausgabe der PCGH erfahren durfte, pimpt ihr nun wieder PC´s.
Ich würde hier an diesem Gewinnspiel auch gerne Teilnehmen, da mein PC mit 6 Jahren schon wirklich alt ist, und für mich als Azubi zum Fachinformatiker einfach kein nutzen mehr für Arbeit aber auch Gaming bringt.

Aktuell verbaut sind :

2x2GB 1066Mhz DDR-3 Ram HP Pavilion
MSI 2A9C Mainboard
Intel Core i3 550
Nvidia Geforce GTX 750
Sandisk SSD 120GB
Seagate 1TB 5,400Rpm
Speedlink 450W Netzteil
Monitor LG Flatron W2243T

Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration sind
MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte) 
2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) 
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 

Meine Konfiguration beinhaltet nur 35 von 45 Punkten, da ich einfach nicht mehr brauche an Leistung.


----------



## BloodOdin (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team

So ich hab auch mal was zusammen gestelt 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetztiger Rechner


Mainboard/CPU : Asus Crosshair IV Extrem und wird mit einem Phenom II X6 1090T Befeuert

CPU-Kühler : Corsair H70 Wasserkühlung

Grafikkarte : Zotac GTX 480 AMP

RAM : 4 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1333 von Corsair

Festplatten : 1 x SSD von OCZ-Vertex2 128 Gig, 2 x Toshiba DT01ACA300 mit jeweils 3Gig

Netzteil : Corsahir HX 1000 Watt

Gehäuse : Crosair 750 D

Monitor : LG 29UM65-P

OS : Windows 10 64 Bit

So wenn ich jetzt wüset das meine H70 Kühlung adu den sockel 1151 Passen würde,

dann währe meine Konfiguration so :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So dann schauen wir mal ob ich dabei bin 

MFG 

Blood Odin


----------



## Stempf (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein Sohn noch nicht 18 Jahre alt ist, bewirbt er sich nun über mich:


Aufmerksam auf die Aktion bin ich über Youtube geworden, da ich mir meinen PC selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut habe, und daher euren Youtubekanal damals (und heute immer noch) genauer verfolgt habe.
Ich möchte mich zu der Aktion bewerben, da ich beim Kauf meines PCs vor fast einem Jahr aus finanziellen Gründen an ein Paar Ecken gespart habe, womit ich auch schon zu meiner aktuellen Konfiguration komme.

Meine Konfiguration:
	-Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97 P-D3
	-Prozessor: Intel Pentium G3258 
	-Prozessorkühler: Intel Boxed
	-Ram: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
	-Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon R9 280X
	-Netzteil: Cooler Master B500 v.2
	-Gehäuse: Xigmatek Mach
	-HDD: 2x500GB Seagate Barracuda in Raid 1

Hier die Bilder von Meinem Pc:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl der Komponenten wäre wie folgt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quDark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)iet! 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum genau diese Auswahl:

   -Warum CPU/Mainboard statt Grafikkarte?

Der Pentium G3258 ist der eindeutige Flaschenhals in meinem System. Ich habe ihn zwar auf 4.4GHZ übertaktet, jedoch hat er trotz alledem nur 2 Kerne. Die R9 280X ist noch eine relativ aktuelle Karte und gehörte damals noch zu der gehobenen Mittelklasse bis fast schon High-End-Klasse. Wenn ich sehe, dass bei diversen Spielen meine Grafikkarte nur zu 50% ausgelastet ist und mein Prozessor nicht mehr kann, dann liegt dies wohl am Prozessor.

   -Warum CPU-Kühler statt Lüfterset?

Einen CPU-Kühler hab ich nicht. Lüfter wären zwar auch nicht schlecht aber da sind erstmal bei dem Gehäuse welche dabei und zweitens bringt der Kühler mehr.

   -Warum Ram statt SSD?
Da ich die CPU-Mainbord-Kombi gewählt habe und die von der neuen Generation sind, ist DDR4 nötig, eine SSD hab ich zwar auch nicht, aber da beides nicht geht, entscheide ich mich für den Ram.

   -Warum Gehäuse statt Netzteil?

Mein Netzteil hat 500W und reicht somit also für alle Komponenten locker aus und da das Xigmatek Mach als Gehäuse eine der Ecken an denen ich gespart habe ist, entscheide ich mich für das Gehäuse.

   -Warum der Monitor?
Ich habe bereits einen 27“ IPS Monitor von LG den ich zu Weihnachten bekommen habe und brauch daher keinen tollen Monitor mehr. Außerdem musste ich wegen dem Ram einen Punkt beim Monitor einsparen und hab daher den „billigsten“ genommen.
Fazit:
Ich finde es eine echt geile Aktion und ein gutes Konzept, dass sich der Aufrüster gedanken über die Zusammenstellung machen muss. Jedoch ist es schade, dass eure Gewinnspiele immer erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben werden, ich würde mich über eine Beantwortung der Frage: Warum erst ab 18?
freuen.

Abgeschlossen mit dem Fazit würde ich mich freuen wenn ich euch meinen PC zum Aufrüsten schicken dürfte.


Liebe Grüße, 
Stephan


Dies war nun die Bewerbung meines Sohnes.

Liebe Grüße,
Günther Hecker


----------



## teddybomber1991 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Liebes PCGH Team  Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion. 
Da mein Pc so langsam bei den spielen den Geist aufgibt bewerb ich mich einfach mal und schau ob das Glück mit mir ist  

Meine Wunschkonfiguration: 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





Mein jetziges System : 

Motherboard: MSI PH61A-P35
Grafikkarte :    Asus GTX 660 
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS 2x 4GB DDR Ram 1600 
Netzteil: Corsair CX 600 
Festplatten : 3TB WD und eine Samsung 850pro 256 GB 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Green


----------



## 4eversr (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich als langjähriger Leser der Printausgabe bewerben, hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine vorhandene Hardware:
Intel Core i7-4770k, 16GB RAM Corsair Dominator Platinum, 6GB MSI GTX980Ti TwinFrozr OC; Asrock Z87E-ITX; 256GB Samsung 840 PRO SSD, 3TB WD RED, Pioneer Bluray-Brenner, BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W CM, LianLi Alu-Gehäuse


----------



## MisterPico (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo liebse PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:CPU: 
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz
CPU-Kühler:EK Water Blocks Supremacy EVO Nickel
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 
RAM: Corsair DIMM 32GB DDR4-3000 Kit 
GPU: Gigabyte  Geforce GTX 670 Windforce
HDD: 256GB Samsung SM951-NVMe M.2 + 512GB Samsung 840 PRO
PSU: Cougar GX  G600
TFT: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L
Gehäuse: Thermaltake’s Suppressor F51
OS: Windows 10 64bit Pro



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## lucaSchotte (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PC GAMES HARDWARE TEAM ich wollte mich bewerben für das Pimp my Pc Projekt:

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard/CPU: ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX  /   AMD FX-4300 4x 3.8GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Silent II 
RAM: 1x 8 GB DDR3-RAM
Netzteil: ARGUS APS-520W
Grafikkarte: Gainward Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 2 GB DDR5


Mein Wunschsystem was ich gerne hätte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sorry das, dass Bild verkehrt ist aber ich konnte es nicht weiter drehen 

Da ich leider noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin hab ich meine Eltern gefragt und sie waren einverstanden.


----------



## Andreast1663 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
meine Wunschkombination ist:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt stellt sich bestimmt die Frage, warum so wenige Komponenten?

Nun, ich bin noch Verfechter der AMD - Prozessoren und möchte keinesfalls nur noch Intel das Feld überlassen, schon wegen der Konkurrenz.
Ich habe daher einen Prozessor, den ich mit gutem Gewissen nutze.
Meine Grafikkarte ist nunmehr 5 Jahre alt und der Monitor noch aus Siemens-Fujitsu-Zeiten (S20 mit 20" und 16:10).
Hier könnte also kräftigst aufgerüstet werden.
In der 07/2015 habt Ihr den Tower be-quit Silent Base 800 vorgestellt. Das Teil hatte ich mir dann auch zugelegt, benötige daher auch kein neues bis auf verbesserte Lüfter, die ich hiermit auch ausgewählt habe.

Meine alten Komponenten:
Mainboard: GigaByte GA-970A-UD3
Prozessor: AMD FX-8370
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G.Skill F3-12800 DDR3 
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 470
Festplatte C: SSD Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD2
Gehäuse: be-quit Silent base 800
Monitor: Fujitsu-Siemens S20 mit 20" 16:10
Betriebsystem: Windows 10

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Marianna1954 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschupgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelles System:

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P5G41T-M LX + Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine 11
GPU: MSI Ati Radeon 4350
RAM: 2× 2 GiByte DDR2
HDDs/SSDs: 60 GiByte Cruical M4 SSD (Windows u. Programme) + 500 GiByte SSD 2,5" HDD
Gehäuse: Q-Bi Miditower
Netzteil: Raptoxx 400W
Monitor: Packard Bell Viseo 220DX (21,5")
Laufwerk: NEC DVD-RW
Tastatur: Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 v2.0
Mouse: Microsoft Mobile Wireless Mouse 1000

Grafikkarte habe ich ausser acht gelassen da ich von meinem Sohn im Januar eine AMD Radeon 7870 XT bekomme, die genügt locker für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team,
 dieses mal bewerbe ich mich mit meinem PC und nicht mit dem eines Kumpels (damals ohne Beschäftigung) oder dem meiner Frau:



Case Antec 300
BQ SP E-9 480W
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H mit i7-3770K @4 GHz, Stock Vcore
Prolimatech Megahalems mit BQ Pure Wings 120mm
4 x 2 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 CL7 Low Voltage
MSI GTX670 PE 2 GB VRAM
Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
2x 1 TB Samsung F1/F3 HDD
1x 250 GB Crucial M500 SSD
1x BD-RW Laufwerk von LG
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
(und ein wenig Staub  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peripherie:
1x Logitech MX 518 (Refresh)
1x Logitech G15 (Original 1. Release)
1x LG 22" TN-TFT 1680x1050px

Ausgesucht habe ich:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

Begründung:
Das verbaute E-9 480 ist noch sehr sehr wenig gelaufen (2-3 Monate) und durchaus ausreichend.
Der verbaute RAM mit 4 Modulen Dual Ranked verursacht Probleme in Wildstar und läuft dort nur mit reduziertem Takt unterhalb der Spezifikation  .
Mit der Board / CPU / CPU-Kühler Kombination bin ich äußerst zufrieden und muss auch auf nichts verzichten. Die Festplatten sind mir noch schnell / groß genug.
Für ein neues Gehäuse habe ich keine Punkte mehr und die orangenen bunten Dinger sind eh nicht so mein Ding.
Mehr Lüfter würden nicht für bessere Temperaturen sorgen, deshalb lasse ich die weg.


----------



## f_kirstin (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Auch ich würde mich gern für Pimp my PC bewerben.
Hier mal meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im sieht die Zusammenstellung meines PC wie folgt aus:
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (im Moment noch nicht übertaktet)
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
Ram: 2X 2GB G.Skill RipjawsX  1333Mhz CL7 DDR3
Netzteil: 630Watt Thermalright Berlin
Graka: Palit Geforce GTX760 (allerdings kein Jetstream-Modell oder so, sondern ein Kühler, der ähnlich aussieht wie der Nvidia Referenzkühler und von der Kühlleistung kein übertaktungspotential bietet)
HDD: 1TB Seagate ST1000DM003
SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX Fury
Sonstige Laufwerke: 1X DVD RW Laufwerk
Gehäuse: Raidmax Horus
Kühlung:
   -CPU-Kühler: Gelid GX7 (hätte eigentlich ein Thermalright hr-02 Macho Rev.B werden sollen, der wär aber zu hoch gewesen für das Gehäuse)
   -Gehäuse: 1X LED Lüfter 1200rpm (front), 1X Lüfter(Rückseite), 1X Lüfter 800rpm (Gehäusewand)
Zusätzliche PCIe Karten: 1X PCIe x1 USB 3.0 Hub
Bildschirme:
   -Hauptbilschirm: Samsung S22D390Q
   -Zweitschirm: Acer AL2016W (hat leider nen Blaustich  und ist daher für Bildbearbeitung etc. nicht nutzbar)
Beleuchtet wird das innere vom Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers und einem Nanoxia LED Strip

So hoffe mal hab nichts vergessen und nicht zu viele Schreibfehler ^^
Zur Zeit ist die Insider Preview Build 10565 von Windows10 PRO installiert.
Fände es echt toll wenn mein PC ein bisschen gepimpt würde, da ich ihn oft und lange nutze, für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben, wie professionelle Bildbearbeitung und Grafikdesign, Spieleentwicklung, 3D-Modellierung bzw Rendern usw. und ich da z.b. mit den 4GB Ram schnell mal ans Limit komme, oder auch die Grafikarte schnell ins schwitzen kommt und ich für die meisten Aufgaben nur den Hauptbildschirm nutzen kann, da der 2. einen zu starken Blaustich hat. Gezockt wird an dem PC natürlich gelegentlich auch und auch dort ist schnell mal der Ram voll... Naja wenn nichts draus wird wärs zwar schade aber ihr könnt ja nicht jedem Bewerber nen fast neuen PC spendieren (wobei das mal ne überlegung fürs 100-jährige Jubiläum wert wäre...).
Dann mal Tschüss von meiner Seite und viel Spaß beim basteln,

Kirstin

PS: Das Foto sieht zwar stark nach Kabelsalat aus aber eigentlich ist es im Gehäuse so aufgeräumt wie möglich, das kommt nur davon, dass ein Kabel noch zum Lüfter an der offenen Gehäusewand usw...


----------



## Knoechi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel. Normalweise finde ich Gewinnspiele immer etwas seltsam 
und bin eigentlich nicht der Freund davon. Für Euch mache ich aber eine Ausnahme 
*
Sollte ich der "Auserwählte" sein, würde ich meine übrigen PC Bauteileeinem anderen Teilnehmer spenden.
*Auswahl des Teilnehmers ist eure Wahl. Somithat noch jemand anderes Freude am Gewinnspiel!

Für meinen PC würde ich mir folgende Teile wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU Intel Core I5 - 760
Mainboard: ASRock P55 Extreme
Grafik: Zotac GTX 670 AMP
Festplatten: 1x SSD 1TB; 1x SSD 250Gb, 1x Datengrab 4TB HDD
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x 2GB G.Skill F3 12800CL9-2GBNQ
Monitor: Ijyama Prolite E2473HDS
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power BQT CM 580Watt

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Myar (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015. Ich bin durch Facebook auf dieses Gewinnspiel aufmerksam geworden und achte mir: Ja, mein Rechenknechet könnte eine Frischzellenkur vertragen. Ein paar Games traue ich mich ja gar nicht mehr aufm PC zu spielen, die da kommen mögen. Naja, mein letztes Hardware-Upgrade liegt 3-4 Jahre zurück und es wird einfach wieder Zeit. Es sind Details, die an meinem Rechner verbessert werden müssten, hier mein jetziger Rechner:

CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v3
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock
RAM: 16 GB Corsair XMS DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: MSI TF GTX 760
SSD für System: Samsung 840 Evo 256GB
HDD für Rest: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
Netzteil: Cougar CM Power 550W
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Monitor: LG Flatron ISP235
Gehäuse: Antec P182

Das hier wären die neuen Hardware-Teile, die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Warum so? Naja wie gesagt, es sind Details, die geändert werden müssten. Eine neue Grafikkarte wäre auf jeden Fall dran und der Monitor war schon vor Jahren die Auswahl aus dem günstigsten full-hd Monitor. Die Zweite SSD wäre für meine Spieleplatte sehr praktisch, dann könnte die Seagate als reine Fraps Aufnahme Platte dienen, denn so habe ich ganz dolle Platzmangel. Lüfter und Kühler runden das ganze dann noch ab. Und das Netzteil kommt auch langsam in eine Alter in dem es gegen etwas effizienteres ausgetauscht.

Ich danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und freue mich über eure positive Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Myar

Anhänge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawie2001 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

in der aktuellen Ausgabe habe ich von der Pimp-Aktion erfahren und möchte mich dafür bewerben.

Seit einigen Jahren versuche ich meine DDR2 Plattform aus dem Jahr 2008 am leben zu erhalten. Zuletzt habe ich meinen alten Core 2 Duo E8400 gegen einen Quad-Core Xeon E5450 getauscht. Dafür habe ich den LGA771 zu LGA775 Mod durchgeführt und bin damit jetzt am Ende der Ausbaufähigkeit meines Sockel 775 Mainboards angelangt. Seitdem ich vor einer Weile meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 GB aufgerüstet hatte, sind nun auch alle meine Speicherbänke voll bestückt. Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Samsung SSD gekauft. Da mein Mainboard nur SATA 2 unterstützt kann ich nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit der SSD nutzen. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon HD 7950 Boost, welche in meinen Augen noch ausreichend Leistung für aktuelle Spiele bietet. Hier alle Komponenten meines Systems in einer Übersicht:

Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo2 Sockel 775 DDR2
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E5450 Harpertown 45nm LGA771
Kühler: Scythe Mine Rev. B
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2 GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 PC2-8000
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost 3 GB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS PCI
TV-Karte: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-5500 HD
Systemplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500 GB
Datengrab1: Western Digital 500 GB HDD
Datengrab2: Western Digital 1000 GB HDD
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 425 Watt
Gehäuse: Chieftec DX-01 (Schalldämmung nachgerüstet)
Monitor: 23" Eizo Foris FS2333-BK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird deutlich, dass mit meiner Plattform in Sachen Aufrüsten nicht mehr viel zu machen ist. Um meinen Rechner aktuell zu halten und die Leistung zu steigern sehe ich keinen anderen Weg als einen Plattformwechsel. Ich setze nun auf eure Aktion und freue mich wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. Hier meine Auswahl die ich getroffen habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Die Auswahl der Komponenten habe ich unter den oben genannten Gesichtspunkten getroffen. Da ich auch diese Plattform viele Jahr nutzen möchte, hab ich mich für die maximale Speicherbestückung entschieden. Außerdem führe ich ab und zu CFD-Simulationen mit meinen System durch, wobei ich mangels ausreichend Arbeitsspeichers momentan nur sehr kleine Modelle simulieren kann. Mit den 32 GB könnte ich weit größere Modelle bearbeiten.
Mein aktueller Monitor ist noch recht aktuell und für meine Zwecke ausreichend, deshalb würde ich den Iiyama meinem Vater geben. Er spielt im Moment noch auf einen 19" 5:4 SXGA Display, welches das Spielvergnügen doch sehr einschränkt.

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Dumpweed79 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für die aktion Pimp 2015 bewerben.

Da ich in nächster Zeit Vater werde, wird mir nicht viel Zeit zum Aufrüsten bleiben und von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr mir das abnehmen könntet!

Mein Upgrade Wunsch:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator Black Edition
CPU: Intel Core I7 3770K
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G65
RAM:  4x GSkill PC3-12800-4GB
Grafikkarten: 1x MSI GTX 780Ti Gaming TwinFrozr und 1x MSI GTX 570 TwinFrozrIII (für PhysX)
Festplatten: 1x SSD Samsung 850 Pro 512GB (System), 1x 1TB Western Digital Velociraptor(Games)
PSU: 1x Enermax Revoultion 87+  850W
Monitor: IIyama ProLite E2473HDS
Sound: Creative Sounblaster ZXR PCI


----------



## elsdybi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!
Erstmal ein riesiges Dankeschön für diese tolle Aktion, sicher spreche ich für jeden von uns.
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker, Amateur-Videoschneider und -editor, habe jedoch nie wirklich gut zocken oder arbeiten können, da meine Hardware schon "etwas" älter ist und nicht allzu flott läuft. Aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich hier für die Aufrüstung meines bisherigen Systems und hoffe, dass ich einer der vier glücklichen Gewinner sein darf.
Mein System, das ich zur Zeit benutze, ist folgendes:

- Cooler Master Elite 335
- Asus P6T Motherboard
- Intel Core i7-920
- Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME CPU-Kühler
- 6GB OCZ Gold DDR3-RAM 1600 MHz
- DLINK PCI-Netzwerkkarte (Ethernet am Motherboard durch Blitzschlag defekt)
- Zotac GTX 295
- 80GB Samsung Festplatte
- 80GB WD Caviar SE
- LC Power LC5550 550W
- Toshiba DVD-Brenner

Hier das Bild vom Innenraum meines PC's: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund dessen, dass ich sehr, sehr gerne zocke, aber auch öfter das ein oder andere Video rendere, habe ich mich für die folgende Wunschkonfiguration entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Um nun ein abschließendes Wort zu fassen, möchte ich nochmals an alle Beteiligten dieser Aktion ein großes Dankeschön aussprechen, auch wenn ich vielleicht keiner der vier Gewinner bin. Jedoch sind solche Aktionen immer toll für die Community.
Nun denn, 
freundliche Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald!

Elias


----------



## Takeya (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team!

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die PIMP MY PC Aktion bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Hardware schaut wie folgt aus:Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K              
Lüfter: Scyth Mugen 3
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67              
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB + 2x4GB DDR3 Crossair Vengence
Festplatte(n): Samsung 250GB SSD + 1 TB HDD              
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 570              
Sound: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus              
Netzteil: 650 watt BeQuite              
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blue edition Midi Tower ATX​
Aus diesen Gegebenheiten komme ich zu folgendem Pimpwunsch:Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

​Warum diese Auswahl? Nun, ich habe das Mainboard + i7 CPU gewählt, da mein Mainboard schon ziemlich alt ist und es schon so langsam seine Macken zeigt.
z.B. startet der Rechner erst nach dem 4. - 5. Klicken auf den An-schlater. Meine Grafikkarte läuft selbst mit aktuellen spielen noch ziemlich gut und wenn ich diese upgrade, wird's wohl eine GTX 970. 
Dazu brauch ich dann aber eh ein neues Mainboard. 
Mein Lüfter sollte selbst mit der neuen i7 klar kommen und selbst wenn nicht, wird ein neuer Lüfter nicht sehr viel kosten. Meine momentanen Gehäuselüfter sind jedoch nicht gerade die leisesten deswegen fiel mein Pimpwunsch auf die Pure Wings 2. Zu einem neuen Mainboard gehören natürlich auch passende RAM und 16 GiByte sollten alle male reichen. In meinem jetzigen Fall sind es ja sogar nur 12.
Da mein Gehäuse auch schon etwas kaputt ist, habe ich mich für das Silent Base 600 entschieden anstatt dem Netzteil. Denn mein Netzteil ist auch von BeQuiet mit 650W und das reicht für eine GTX970 alle male.
Der Monitor ist ein nettes Plus. Damit hätte ich dann endlich wieder 2 Bildschirme 

Besten Gruß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drago7277 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus beinand, das ist mal eine super sache was ihr hier macht.
Deshalb hier meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC!!!!!

Bin der Chris und das ist mein Aktueller PC:

Processor: Intel i5-2500K
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
Ram: 2x4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 von G-Skill
Grafik: AMD Radeon 7850
SSD für System: 128GB
HDD: 3TB Samsung Festplatte für den rest
Netzteil: BeQuiet 550W
Monitor: ASUS MW221u
Gehäuse: Lian Li ALU Big Tower Gehäuse

Meine Wunschkomponeneten für mein Baby währen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Hier das Bild vom Innenraum meines PC's:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefox65 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

"Pimp my PC" heißt die Aktion,
von PC Games Hardware und Redaktion.

Meine Plattform ist nicht mehr ganz neu,
drum bewerb ich mich hier ohne scheu.

Denn für ein modernes Board, CPU, Arbeitsspeicher und Gehäuse
fehlen mir so oft die Mäuse.

Gerade mein Gehäuse ist wirklich viel zu klein,
leider passen dort nur kleine Grafikkarten hinein.

Pimp my PC, das wäre echt der Hit,
drum mache ich hier doch gerne mit.




Und nun zu meiner Bewerbung:

Ich bewerbe mich, weil mein Sockel 1150 Board zukünftige CPU´s nicht mehr unterstützen wird.
Auch kann ich mit meinem Board die aktuellen DDR4-RAM-Module nicht betreiben.
Eine weitere Schwachstelle ist mein Gehäuse, das mich platzmäßig bei der Auswahl von Grafikkarten sehr einschränkt.
Die Baulänge einer Grafikkarte darf nicht mehr als ca. 275 mm betragen, da diese sonst mit den Stahlblechen des
Festplattenkäfigs kollidieren.
Ich würde mich wahnsinnig über den Umbau mit meiner Wunschausstattung freuen und hoffe auf etwas Glück.

Liebe Grüße,
Firefox65


Mein System: 
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 K
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Board: ASRock Z97 Pro4
GPU: Geforce GTX 970, 4 GB (Palit Jet Stream)
Ram: 2 x 8 GB DDR3-1600 (Kingston Hyper X)
HDD: Seagate ST1000DX001 (SSHD)
Tower: Thermaltake Soprano
Netzteil: CPM 750 W
System: Windows 7 Home
Monitor: BenQ GL2760H
(Foto PC-Innenseite siehe Anhang)



Meine Wunschausstattung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor wird nicht benötigt!

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jenora (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

 vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion, ich freu mich mitmachen zu dürfen!

Bisheriges System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen Max
Mainboard:  ASUS P8Z77 V LX
Grafik:  Nvidia GeForce GTX 660
RAM: Kingston KVR13N9S8K2/8 8GB (2x4GB)
SSD:  Samsung 840 Evo  250 GB
Festplatte:  500GB Samsung S-ATA II
Netzteil: Silver Power SP-SS500 500W
Gehäuse:  A+ Case Seenium
Monitor: Acer G237HLbi (23 Zoll)

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild findet ihr im Anhang.

Liebe Grüße,

Jenora/Jessica


----------



## Isoptera (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier eine weitere Bewerbung für das klasse Gewinnspiel - weiter so!

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.40 GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom 4 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x GSkill F3-10666CL7D 4GB
Festplatten: Intel SSD 520 Series 180 GB / WDC WD30EZRX 3 TB
Netzteil: Cooler Master B600
Gehäuse: Raidmax RGH Vortex V3 inkl. Gehäuselüfter (Raidmax, bequiet!)
Monitor: LG Flatron E2350


Vor allem die Mainboard-/Prozessorkombination ist doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

Daher würde ich mir wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

LG
Isoptera / Tim


----------



## Harlequinn (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi zusammen,

nachdem mein PC jetzt schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist (mit ein wenig Bastelei läuft er aber auch mit BF4 noch stabil) würde ich mich über ein paar kleine Veränderunge riesig freuen.

Mein System:
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q-E
CPU : Intel Core Duo E8400 
Kühler: Scythe Mugen II
Grafikkarte: Gainward HD4870 1GB VRam
Ram: Transcend axeRam DDR2 4x1GB
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM 500 W
Hd's: Samsung SSD 830 128 GB, Samsung HD161HJ 150 GB, Samsung HD252HJ 250 GB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Bigtower OverseerRX-I
Monitore: ASUS VE246, Samsung Syncmaster 913n

Mein Wunschsystem wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin mit meinem Rechner seit vielen Jahren zufrieden, nur so langsam ist es an der Zeit über etwas mehr Power nachzudenken. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich auch zuerst das Mainboard und Przessor aufrüsten, bevor ich an GraKa und Konsorten gehen! 

Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## CalinaCorleone (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

hiermit bewerbe ich mich oder wohl eher meinen PC für das von euch angebotene Gewinnspiel. Da mein kleiner Jarvis (ja, er hat einen Namen) nun schon etwas älter ist und ich endlich von meinem AMD-Prozessor weg will, ist ein Upgrade eigentlich schon länger nötig... jedoch fehlt mir dazu einfach das Geld ;(
Im folgenden also die aktuell verbaute Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 980 Black Edition 3,7 GHz
Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 6800 1024 MB
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Primäre Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 Evo 256 GB
Sekundäre Festplatte: Western Digital HDD 500 GB

Was ich mir an neuen Komponenten wünsche:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (Seit Skylake raus gekommen ist, wollte ich diesen Prozessor haben!! Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Prozessor ohne den Brocken hoffnungslos überhitzt)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (Sichtfenster yeahh! Das schreit nach Kaltlichkathoden wuhuhuu )
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (27" sind schon hot  derzeit hab ich 22"... )

Ich bedanke mich vielmals für die Möglichkeit hier teilnehmen zu können, und hoffe natürlich, dass ich gewinne  
Jedoch wünsche ich auch allen anderen Glück... möge der gewinnen, der es am meisten verdient hat!  
Liebe Grüße,

Anika

Zu guter Letzt also noch ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranceman (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team und Community,

ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit die Chance nutzen, mein PC-System aufzuwerten
und mich für Ihre Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben. Ihre Idee zu dieser Aktion und
dessen Durchführung verdient Respekt und ist für den einen oder anderen glücklichen
Gewinner, so zeitnah vor dem Weihnachtsfest, ein Segen.

Mein derzeitiges System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und so manche Hardware
wurde nach und nach angeschafft, so wie es die finanzielle Lage am Monatsende zuließ.
Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt momentan auf der Grafikleistung, für die meines Erachtens
interessanten 3D-Titel aus dem Hause  Bethesda Game Studios/Softworks mit Fallout4 und
Square Enix/Eidos Montreal mit Deus Ex Mankind Divided.

Meine Hardwarekomponenten sind :

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1090T
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000
Motherboard: MSI 890FXA-GD65
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 8192 MB Patriot DDR3-1600LL
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi Audio
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 PRO SATA-III
HDD: WesternDigital 320 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III
HDD: WesternDigital 500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III
DVD: LG GH22NS40 SATA
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24A300BL
Stromversorgung: Cooler Master G650M 80+ Bronze
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional x64


Daher habe ich mich für folgende Aufrüstkonfiguration entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Abschließen möchte ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück wünschen und
danke dem PCGH-Team für diese tolle Aktion vor dem Weihnachtsfest.

Mit freundlichem Gruß a.d. Harz
Thomas "Tranceman"


----------



## ManuKue (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus,

ich möchte mich auch für Pimp my PC bewerben.

Hier meine ausgesuchten Teile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Und hier mein aktuelle System:

CPU: AMD A8 5600K
Kühler: Alpenföhn Silent S1
Board: Asus ABBXM-A
GPU: HIS IceQX² Radon 270
Ram: 1 x 8 GB DDR3-1600
HDD: 1 TB
optisches Laufwerk: ASUS BC-12D2HT
Tower: ATX Design-Mini-Tower (CSL 6001)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Munich 430W
System: Windows 10 Home
Monitor: Asus VS228NE

Würde mich wirklich verdammt freuen, wenn ich der Glückliche wäre 

VG
Manuel


----------



## saaryonara (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

da ihr in Xzibits Fußstapfen tretet und einige unserer PC's fit machen wollt, muss ich mich natürlich bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt aufgebaut:

Mainboard+CPU: M5A97 + AMD FX-8150 (CPU-Kühler: Scythe Samurai ZZ)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB
Festplatten: SanDisk Ultra II SSD 240GB, OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 400GB Samsung HD401LJ
Netzteil: Be Quiet BQT L7-530W
Laufwerk: Super Writemaster SpeedPlus DVD-Laufwerl
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 335
OS: Windows 10 Professional – 64Bit

meine Wunschkonfiguration sähe so aus: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Zivi29 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin

Hier ist meine Ausgesuchten Teile.
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


zumeinen Verbauten Teile,
CPU: i7 4770 ohne K 
RAM: 2x4 GB ram Avexir Core serie 1600 mhz 
CPU Kühler: EVGA ACX CPU Cooler
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87 HD3
Grafikkarte: Asus  Matrix Platinum 780Ti
Netzteil: Corsair CS650M 
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 120GB
HDD: Segarte 1TB 
Gehäuse: Aerocool GT-S Black 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich dabei bin.

MFG

David


----------



## tkrone (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H (Sockel AM2)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 840
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U12S
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2GB PC2-6400 Mushkin PGHW-Edition
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 840 Pro 128 Gb (leider nur SATA2 angebunden)
                           1x Sandisk Ultra II 240 Gb (leider nur SATA2 angebunden)
Monitore: 2x DELL U2414H
Netzeil: Seasonic S12-480W
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Noctua NF-S12 1200
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Big Tower

Mein Rechner hat deutlich schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Erst kürzlich musste ich eine HDD austauschen, was deren Ersatz durch die Sandisk als die neueste Komponente im meinem PC auszeichnet. Trotz deutlicher Altersschwäche konnte ich in den letzten 3 Jahre an EVE online e-sports Event "Alliance tournament" teilnehmen und dabei zwei mal den ersten und einmal den dritte Platz erstreiten. Auch in dem soweit größten online Gefecht war ich beteiligt ( siehe Eve Online: Nicht bezahlte Miete führt zum größten Krieg aller Zeiten ) Nun wird es Zeit zum Aufrüsten, dabei stellt die CPU das größte Bottleneck dar. Selbst 4 Spieleclients reizen die 2 Gb RAM in der 750 Ti nicht aus, während alle CPU Kerne auf 100% laufen und meine 8 Gb RAM fast voll sind. Dies muss sich ändern!

Zum Upgrade durch PCGHs PimpMyPC 2015 wünsche ich mir:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Danke!


----------



## derartas (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

um euch das Gewinnspiel interessanter zu gestalten habe ich mir mal etwas  ausgedacht. 
Die Bewerbung und die Infos zum System befinden sich im JPEG- Anhang.

Viel Spaß & nette Grüße

derartas


----------



## Goerkan (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS P5KC (Sockel 775)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
CPU-Lüfter: Coolermaster Hyper 212
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB PC2-8000 OCZ
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC nVidia Geforce GTS 450
Festplatten: 2x 500 GB
Monitore: 1x LG Flatron in 19"
Netzeil: Superflower 600W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Junior

Der PC ist Baujahr 2008 und hat dementsprechend schon einige binäre Kilometer auf der Uhr umd kommt so langsam in die Jahre. Spiele gehen nur noch mit ruckeln und Videos in HD anschauen ist auch eher ein Glücksspiel. Daher würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr meinen PC aufrüstet! 

Zum Upgrade durch Pimp My PC 2015 wünsche ich mir:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!


----------



## heckendog (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey 
Ich möchte mich auch für Pimp my Pc 2015 bewerben .

Hier meine ausgesuchten Teile (Hardware) :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und momentan ist das mein Rechner : 

Mainbord : MSI P45 Platinum 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 3.00 GHz 
CPU Kühler : be quiet! (Weiß aber leider nicht welcher genau )
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2Gb von Geil
Grafikkarte: AMD Redeon R9 200 / HD 7900 Serie 
Festplatten: Samsung Hd 103UJ  1000 Gb
                           Samsung ssd 60 Gb
Soundkarte: Realtek High Definition Audio
Netzteil : be quit! 500W

Würde mich freuen wenn ich dabei wäre  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sascha


----------



## ilovemoney (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

da mein Grundgerüst steht und mir nur noch eine gute Grafikkarte und ein Monitor fehlen hoffe ich auf Pimp my PC 2015 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 
CPU-Lüfter: Raijintek Triton
Arbeitsspeicher: Avexir Core Series, rote LED, DDR3-2400, CL11 - 16 GB Kit
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SSC ACX 2.0+, 4096 MB 
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 840 Pro 128 Gb + 1x 128 Gb Toshiba
Monitor: 22 Zoll Fujitsu 
Netzeil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 
Gehäuselüfter: 7x be quiet! SilentWings 2
Gehäuse: NZXT H440

Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre Weihnachten gerettet.

Viele Grüße

Ronny


----------



## Ollikp (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
Ich finde es eine super Aktion von euch,und würde mich natürlich super freuen,zu gewinnen.  
Also dachte ich mir,dass ich da mal mitmache.
Mein jetziges System:
-CPU:AMD  A8-6600K mit integrierter AMD Radeon HD 8570D Grafik(Welche mir bis vor Kurzem auch reichte;Hab jetzt aber sowieso vor,mir eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen)
-RAM: 1x 8GB
-Mainboard: ASUS A68 HM-plus
-Netzteil: No-Name—430 Watt
-HDD: 1TB 

Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück auch an alle Anderen,die mitmachen


----------



## Hauke711 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Hiermit möchte ich an der Aktion Pimp my PC teilnehmen.

Dies ist meine ausgesuchte Hardware:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und dies meine aktuelle Hadware:
Prozessor:  AMD Athlon XP 1500+
RAM: 1,25GB ddr
GPU:  Nvidia Geforce FX 5600
Mainboard: Asus A7N8X
Netzteil: 300W
Fesplatte: WD HDD 160GB


Ich würde mich freuen ,wenn ich gewinne.Aber auch allen Anderen viel Glück:


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hauke


----------



## Azrael783 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich mit meiner betagten Hardware für "Pimp 2015" bewerben. Als Wunschkonfiguration habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Warum gerade diese Auswahl? Ich habe in der aktuellen Ausgabe den Artikel "CPU-Kaufberatung" gelesen und bin daher der Meinung, dass der Prozessor und somit das Mainboard in meinem bestehenden System den Flaschenhals darstellt. Die Grafikkarte sollte für FullHD noch genügend Leistung bringen. Ein weiterer Grund ist die Lautstärke des bestehenden System. Das Gehäuse hat ein großes Seitenfenster und ist nich gedämmt, die verbauten Gehäuselüfter sind nicht wirklich auf Silent getrimmt und somit brummt das System nervend vor sich hin.

Und hier jetzt die Auflistung meiner momentanen Hardware:

CPU: AMP Phenom II 1090T
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"
Mainboard: ASUS M4A88TD EVO/USB3
RAM: 4x4GB G.SKill (DDR3-1333)
Grafik: Sapphire HD7950 Boost (3GB)
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi
SSD: OCZ Agility  120GB
HDD: Samsung 1TB
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream 600W 
Laufwerke: 2x DVD Brenner
Gehäuse: AeroCool Sixth Element in weiß

Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## LinuxMint17 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Diese Kombination wünsche ich mir gerne:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Verbaut habe ich gerade:
CPU: Intel Pentium E5400 @2,7Ghz
RAM: 2x 2GiB DDR2
CPU-Kühler: Standard-Intel
Netzteil: Unbekannt
Monitore: 2x Fujitsu Siemens P19-2
Gehäuse: Unbekannt
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GT730 2GiB GDDR5
Mainboard: ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU
Festplatte: Seagate SSHD 1TB; Samsung HDD 500GB

Vielen Dank, das ist ja vielleicht mal eine echte Aufrüst-Aktion! 
Mfg LinuxMint17

P.S. Das Bild wird bis zum 16.11 vervollständigt!


----------



## AuSgElIeFeRt (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich bei "Pimp my PC 2015" mitmachen.

Auswahl der Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Corsair 750D
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Hero (z97)
CPU: intel i7 4790K (@4,6GHz - 1,3V)
CPU Kühler: beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro3
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 2x 8GB DDR3 2400MHz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3x (@1569MHz Core - 1900MHz MEM - 1,262V)
Netzteil: Corsair AX860
SSD: 2x SAMSUNG 840 EVO 120GB - Raid0, 1x OCZ Vertex4 120GB
Monitor: SAMSUNG SyncMaster2494

Optische Laufwerke sind nicht verbaut.

MfG Dominik J.


----------



## xpc1818 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich persönlich freue mich tierisch über diese Aktion, weil mein Rechner nun einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und vor allem von VGA-Seite her (2GB VRAM) bei aktuellen Titeln schon sehr schwächelt. Aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich mit meinem aktuellen System für eure "Pimp my PC"-Aktion. Das gute Stück umfasst momentan:

Gehäuse: Nox Xtreme Hummer USB 3.0
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
CPU: Core i5 750 @3,6GHz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
RAM: 2x4GB GEIL DDR3-1333 und  2x2GB Corsair CM3X2G1600C9DHX
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC (2GB VRAM)
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450 Watt
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ 1TB
Monitor: ASUS VW222

Meine Kombination der ausgewählten Komponenten würde wie folgt aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielleicht habe ich das Quäntchen Glück und werde ausgewählt. So oder so vielen Dank für die coole Aufbereitung der Aktion!

Liebe Grüße aus Lübeck
Oliver


----------



## Tuckrt (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. Dies ist eine super Gelegenheit meine "Uralt Zockermaschine" aufzurüsten.
Die Hardware ist schon heftig in die Jahre gekommen. Bis auf den Tower werde ich wohl nichts mehr verwenden können.
Aber es funktioniert alles noch!!!

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard:ASUS P5WD2 Premium
CPU: DualCore Intel Pentium D805 2666MHz
Arbeitsspeicher:2048 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung mit 2 Radiatoren, einer mit Lüfter und einer passiv außen
Grafikkarte:Nvidia Geforce 7900GT  256MB
Festplatte:Samsung HD 300LJ   300GB
Monitor:Samtron 93V  19"LCD
Netzteil: ?  525W
Gehäuse:Chieftec  Big Tower

Fürs  Upgrade durch PCGHs PimpMyPC 2015 wünsche ich mir:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank.

MfG Jörg


----------



## Zoehrste (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich will aber verdammt nochmal die 980ti und den großen Monitor!
> ob ich n neues Case, neuen Kühler und ne neue ssd, das brauch ich ned und da verzichte ich gerne auf 3 punkte


Sei doch lieber dankbar das die dir überhaupt die Möglichkeit geben einen von deinen beiden Wünschen zu erfüllen, mit genug Glück...
Unglaublich dass du so undankbar bist....


----------



## malschnellangemeldet (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Edle Recken, höret meine Kunde!

Dereinst hatte ich einen Traum. Ich wünschte mir den besten Rechenknecht Untertane zu machen. Bevor ich ans Tagwerke schritt, holte ich mir Rat bei den Weisen. Die Bruderschaft von PCGH brachte allmonatlich so mancherlei Rat und Tat zu Pergamentum,  welche den Lettern der goldenen Bullen gleichbedeutend sind. Ich studierte ihre Werke eifrig. Man schreibt mittlerweile das Jahr 2007. Genährt mit dem Wissen der Weisen schritt ich zur Tat. Mit einer langen Liste im Wams zog ich ins Land, um jene Händler aufzutun, welche mir meine exotischen Wünsche erfüllen mögen. Woche um Woche ging ins Land, bis ich folgenden Habseligkeiten in meiner  Kammer zusammen getragen hatte:

Silverstone TJ 07 schwarz
Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (Nachfahr: Q6600, eine wohlfeile Spendage)
Thermalright XP 90-C
CM2X 1024 - 6400 C4 (2GB vermehrt auf 4GB)
Asus EN 8800 GTX (Nachfahr: Gigabyte GTX 560 ti OC, für wenige Taler bei einem Krämer ersteigert)
Samsung SSD 840 Evo 120 GB 
Enermax Liberty ELT 500 AWT (hat tatsächlich gestern sein Leben ausgehaucht)
Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty
Asus VW 246 H


All die Jahre war mir mein Rechenknecht ein treuer Begleiter. Dennoch vermag auch er nicht den Lauf der Gestirne zu beeinflussen. Der Tag rücket näher, an welchem sein Odem verstummt und er nach Walhalla zieht. Der Erdenball wird sich weiter durch den Kosmos bewegen und ich mir einen neuen Diener suchen. Obschon ich mit den Fähigkeiten meines treuen Knechtes dereinst hoch zufrieden war, muss ich dem Wandel der Zeit Tribut zollen und einem modernen Gefährten den Weg bereiten. In einer von allerlei Fantasterei  umseelten Nacht erschien mir mein neuer Knecht wie folgt:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wohlan Ihr Edelsleut und wählet mit Bedacht! Ich erwarte Euer Kunde!

Ein treu ergebener Leser


----------



## Tutti (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
  ich möchte mich gerne für ein PC Upgrade bewerben.

  Meine bisherigen Komponenten setzen sich wie folgt zusammen:

*Bisheriges System:*
CPU: Intel I7 960 Blomfield
Board: Asus P6T Deluxe X58
RAM G.Skill 12 GB 1333 MHz DDR3, 6x2 GB Module
Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 
Netzteil: Cooler Master 750W Bronze 
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250Gb
           OCZ-Vertex 2 3.5 115 GB
           Corsair CSSD-F-60GB2 
DVD: LG Brenner und Optiac Laufwerk
Gehäuse: A-Case Big Tower
Monitor:  Asus VW266H, 26", 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








  Pimp bitte mit diesen Komponenten:

  Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
  CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
  RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
  Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
  Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


  Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bewerben.

Ich teile hier auch mit, dass ich nicht 18 bin (darf noch bis zum nächsten Mai warten), meine Eltern jedoch vollstens zugestimmt haben. Ggf. kann eine Einverständniserklärung eingereicht werden.

Da ich nunmal als Vollzeitschüler nicht das Geld für das teuerste und schönste habe, habe ich mir folgendes Upgrade ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut habe ich:
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300
Kühler: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283
Mainboard: AsRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
Ram: 2x4 GiByte Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz (CL9-9-9-24)
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
Festplatten: 1TB WD Blue + 3TB WD Blue
Netzteil: Corsair RM550x
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White


Hier ein Bild vom PC (Die zweite HDD fehlt hier noch):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich sollte die Tage mal sauber machen... *grübel*
Sollte ich trotz des Alters zu den Auserkorenen gehören, würde sich für mich die Frage stellen, was mit der alten Hardware passiert, da z.B. mein Netzteil gerade 4 Wochen alt ist.


----------



## AlexAnderN (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

leider nichts für Österreich ;(


----------



## haebbaet53 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für pimp my pc 2015.

Ausgewählte Produkte

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Verbaut ist:

Intel Core i7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
Gigabyte Geforce GTX780Ti
4x4 GB DDR3-2133
Crucial MX100 512 GB
OCZ Vertex 256 GB
Netzteil SuperFlower 1000 W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes Pcgh-Team

Ich möchte mich mit meinem alten Rechner für ein Upgrade bewerben. (kann man als Österreicher zum Zug kommen?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das aktuelle System besteht aus 
Main board: ASUS P5e (Bios Mod auf Rampage Formula)
CPU:               Intel Q9550
Ram:               4x 1Gb Geil DDR2 800 Ram
Hdd:              160gb Hdd (SSD ist bestellt)
GPU:            Radeon Hd 6950 (Bios Mod)
Power:         Enermax Liberty 500w
Case:           NoName Steel-Big Tower mit Lüfter-Modifikationen

Ich würde mich über nachfolgende Modifikation freuen, da diese mit geringem Upgrade meinerseits wieder für längere Zeit ausreichen würde
(falls ich ausgewählt werde, möchte ich das System um ein neues Gehäuse + SSD ergänzen) 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Familyguy (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

Jetzt wo Starwars Battlefront bald erscheinen wird und alle meine Uraltfreunde mit der Macht sind( die haben alle keine Kinder,dafür aktuelle Pc´s), schicke ich mein Uralt PC in Rente und werde mir einen Neuen Rechner zusammenstellen. 

Das Problem: Als Familienvater sitzt das Geld leider nicht mehr so locker.  Die super Aktion von euch kommt da gerade recht.


Meine Aktuellen Komponenten:

Modell :                       MEDION MS-7318
Prozessor :                 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz (2C 2.13GHz, 2MB L2)
Corsair:                       4GB DIMM DDR2
Iiyama ProLite:        B2483HSU-B1DP
Seagate:                      320GB
Windowssystem :   Microsoft Windows Vista Home 6.00
Netzteil:                      keine Ahnung 300w laut Medion Aufkleber
Grafikkarte:              NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS


Falls eure Wahl auf mich fällt, ist das meine Wunsch-Kombination:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Super Aktion.


----------



## TrashTalkAndi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo PCGH - Team!
Da mein System mittlerweile teilweise leider leicht in die Jahre gekommen ist, würde ich mich sehr über ein Upgrade freuen.
Die Aktion "Pimp My PC 2015" kommt da grade passend!

Derzeit sind folgende Komponenten in meinem System verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 2x 8GiB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
Netzteil: be quiet!Straight Power 10 800W
SSD: SanDisk Ultra Plus 240GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1000GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690III mit Sichtfenster
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX970

Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne aufrüsten lassen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich diese Komponenten gewählt habe:

Die Grafikleistung meines derzeitigen Rechners ist völlig zufriedenstellend. Ich kann die meisten Spiele mit 60 FPS auf Hohen Einstellungen spielen. Deswegen muss hieran nichts geändert werden.
Da ich den Rechner aber auch als Worksation nutzen will, reicht mein alter i5 nicht mehr wirklich. Grade Videoschnitt- und Animationsprogramme können von dem Hyperthreading eines i7 profitieren.

8GB RAM reichen mir eigentlich und können im Zweifelsfall gut Aufgerüstet werden, aber durch das Mainboard brauchte ich das Upgrade auf DDR4.

Da der 1150er und der 1151er Sockel die gleichen Lochabstände zur Montage des Kühlers nutzen, sollte der alte Alpenföhn Brocken noch passen. Dieser wird aber sowieso bald durch eine Wasserkühlung ersetzt, deswegen lohnt sich kein neuer Luftkühler mehr.
Stattdessen habe ich das Lüfter-Set gewählt, was die Belüftung meines PCs stark verbessern könnte, da meine Lüfter derzeit größtenteils schlecht sind.

Statt des Netzteils habe ich das Gehäuse gewählt, da mein Netzteil mehr Power hat als das Modell, das ich mir noch für die Punkte leisten konnte.
Auf ein Gehäuse hätte ich eigentlich verzichten können, aber da ich eins wählen musste, ist es das Silent Base 600 geworden. Außerdem schadet ein weiteres (und wahrscheinlich Markentypisch auch sehr leises) Gehäuse nie .

Den Monitor habe ich so gewählt, weil er hochkant drehbar ist (Praktisch z.B. für das Designen von Websites) und 24" komplett ausreichend sind.

Sollte ich die Aufrüstung gewinnen, habe ich wieder ein System, das sowohl fürs Gaming als auch als Workstation äußerst stark ist.
Mit meinem geringen Azubi-Gehalt könnte ich mir sowas kaum leisten.
Deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich gewinnen würde (grade so kurz vor Weihnachten).
Natürlich wünsche ich auch meinen lieben Mitbewerbern viel Glück und möge das beste Upgrade gewinnen!

Viele Grüße
Andreas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pussel57 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH,

Danke für die Möglichkeit  des Vorweihnachtlichen PC-updatens und bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2015  


Alter PC:
Prozessor	:      AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
CPU-Kühler:  EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
Mainboard:    ASRock960GM/U3S3 FX, Sockel AM3+, mATX
Arbeitsspeicher:          	8GB Team Elite Dual CL9 DDR3-1333 (2x4GB)
Grafikkarte:	PowerColor 1024MB 6950
SSD: 	               250 Samsung EVO
HDD:	              1TB WD Blue
Netzteil:	       PSU be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
Gehäuse:   	BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 Midi Tower (W)
Lüfter	              3 x Cooltek Silent Fan 120 1200 U/min 
Monitor:	       Asus VS248H


##################################


Neue PC- Komponenten:
Prozessor	:      Intel Core i5-6600K
Mainboard:    MSI Z170A Gaming M5   __ 17 PKT
Arbeitsspeicher:          	2 x 8 GB DDR4-2133(+)   __ 4 PKT
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1  __ 14 PKT

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 PKT übrig)

##################################

Wünsche allen ein gutes gelingen. 

gruß pussel57


----------



## techtob (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Da ich immer Leistungsfähigere Programme benutzten muss, würde das Aufrüsten super passen. Ich mach direkt mal mit.

Derzeit:
PC Konfiguration:
120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series
250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series
1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB
2000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB
630 Watt Thermaltake Berlin Non-Modular 80+
ASRock Z87 Pro4 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10-10-10-27 Single
Sharkoon BD28 MIDI ATX Tower
2x Asus VE247T 23,6 Zoll LED Monitor


Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Eine Leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte wär auch noch was aber ich benötige dringend erst einmal mehr CPU Power und einen schnelleren RAM.
Coole Sache übrigens!!


----------



## Gaming4Fun (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben! Hier ist meine Bewerbung.*

Hallo, hier ist die Hardware von meinem PC:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Midi Tower
Mainboard: Asus ROG MAXIMUS VII Ranger Gaming MB Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR 3 ATX Retail
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790 4*3.60Ghz So.1150
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler  
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Cruical Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single 
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 750 Ti Golden Sample Aktiv PCIe 3.0 * 16 (Retail)
Festplatte(SSD): 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU) 
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Hier kommen die Aufrüstungsteile!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Der eine Punkt ist Geschenkt. ;D

Ich würde mich sehr über die Aufrüstung meines PCs freuen da ich mir vorallem durch die Grafikkarte und den Arbeitspeicher einen enormen Leistungszuwachs erhoffe. Das neue Netzteil und die neuen Lüfter können natürlich auch nicht schaden. Und der neue Monitor wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 
Und bevor ich es vergesse hier ist nochmal ein Bild von meinem PC. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Brandenburg.


----------



## Henning_M (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team ,
Ich heiße Henning und spiele für mein Leben gerne Computerspiele. Es begann mit  Spielen wie z.B. Minecraft und Strategiespielen wie Anno oder Surprime-commander für die mein Fertig PC den ich irgendwann mal zu weinachten bekommen habe ausgereicht hat . Doch mit der Zeit hat dieser nicht mehr gereicht und deshalb habe ich ihn mit ner Grafikkarte und einem dazu benötigten neuen Netzteil aufgerüstete. (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Windforce OC + Corsair CX600M) so ist es mir jetzt möglich spiele wie Heros oft he Storm oder Arma 3 zu spielen. Aber bei Arma wird es mit den FPS schon wieder kritisch… Deshalb würde ich mich unglaublich drüber freuen wenn sich da was tun würde. (vor allem wenn ich das noch kostenlos gemacht bekomme  )
Ich habe das Gefühl meine CPU und RAM bremsen meine Grafikkarte aus deshalb habe ich mich für das Motherboard und die CPU entschieden. Da ich aber nur den DDR3 Speicher eingebaut habe muss ich ja als Konsequenz den RAM nehmen .Wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe würde ich gerne die SSD (240 bis 260 Gbyte ) Nehmen da meine Festplatte auch sehr langsam ist und meinen Leistungsindex runterzieht …
Ich bin nicht in der Materie deshalb hoffe ich das meine 600 Watt reichen (ich habe zum weiteren aufrüsten extra ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Watt genommen) und  ich denke das Bild zeigt warum ich das Gehäuse Gewählt habe. Meine Grafikkarte hängt 3 cm über dem Gehäuseboden und die Seitenplatte meines Mini Towers muss dauerhaft Abgebaut sein damit mir das Teil nicht überhitzt … 
Ich würde mich unglaublich freuen wenn mein PC Gepimpt wird! und selbst wenn nicht hat evtl. wer Tipps für mich wie ich das Beste aus meinem Kasten rausholen kann .
Meine Aufrüstgegenstände
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Komponenten :
Prozessor      : AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Prozessor (3,60 GHz)
Mainboard    :  Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 DDR3 Speicher Micro ATX
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Windforce OC
CPU-Kühler : Standard Boxed Kühler 
RAM            : A-Data AM2U139C4P2-S Arbeitsspeicher 4GB (1333 MHz, 240-polig, CL9) DDR3-RAM   (2 mal)
Gehäuse :   :  Unidentifizierbar   (hoffe auf Verständnis auf Grund des Bildes ) 
Monitor       : Acer G246HLBbid 61 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz:
Netzteil         :Corsair CP-9020060-EU CXM Serie CX600M ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Bronze 600Watt
Laufwerk      : WDC WD10EUCX-63YZ1Y0 ATA Device (1 TB)


----------



## Nuebi1992 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin,
ich würde mich riesig über ein Upgrade meines Rechners freuen, da mein Rechner jetzt doch schon ziemlich alt wird^^
Man kann zwar noch ein bisschen damit zocken aber neue spiele überfordern meinen Rechner leider schon ein wenig.

Mein Rechner besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU:                                                       Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600
Mainboard:                                          Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R
Arbeitsspeicher:                                CORSAIR XMS2 DDR2 4GB (2 x 2GB)
Grafikkarte:                                         AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB
Netzteil:                                                Seasonic M12-600 600W
Gehäuse:                                               Chieftec Medi-Tower
SSD:                                                         Crucial CT480M500SSD1 500Gb
HDD:                                                       Seagate ST35000320AS 500Gb


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären wie folgt:
Mainboard+Prozessor:                   MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Sets von be quiet!:              be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher:                                 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse von be quiet!:                   be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor:                                                 Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
= 45 Punkte


----------



## Tyrodir (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem PC, weil das Mainboard schon so arg in die Jahre gekommen ist, dass es sich CPU-technisch nicht mehr aufrüsten lässt
und ich als Student leider kein Geld für ein neues Board und einen neuen Prozessor aufbringen kann.

Deswegen habe ich mich für diese Wunschkonfiguration entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan habe ich folgendes verbaut:

Gehäuse: XGBox Viper
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W
Mainboard: ASUS P5N-E SLI
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 3,33GHz, Sockel 775
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
RAM: 4GB GeIL DDR2-800 GB24GB6400C5DC
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 660
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001
Monitor: AOC I2476VWM
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn Ihr mir und meinem PC unter die Arme greifen könntet und das Ding aufrüstet!

Viele Grüße
Tyrodir


----------



## janpvp (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, die Aufrüstaktion kommt gerade gelegen für mich und ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde, da ich momentan nicht so viel Geld übrig habe und dennoch nicht auf einige aktuelle Spiele verzichten möchte, bei denen mein jetziges System (vor Allem die Grafikkarte) an seine grenzen kommt. Eine 980Ti war schon immer mein Traum und ausserdem bin ich ein grosser MSI Fan! Einen neuen Bildschirm könnte ich auch sehr gut brauchen, da ich nur einen 22" LG Bildschirm mit furchtbarem Ghosting habe.

Mein System besteht aus:
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43
CPU: i5 3570
RAM: 2x8GB Elixir DDR3 RAM
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 760 Republic of Gamers edition
Netzteil: Thermaltakle 600W
Gehäuse: CM Storm Sniper

Meine Auswahl
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## janpvp (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

An Speicher habe ich übrigens eine 256GB SanDisk SSD und eine 500GB Toshiba Platte verbaut und die Windows Ordner so umgelegt dass die eigenen Dateien auf der HDD sind. Alles andere läuft auf der SSD oder auf der Steam Partition der HDD.


----------



## plitmek (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschupgradeteile 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:
Gehäuse: Cooltek Xanthos
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97-HD3
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690 4*3.50Ghz So.1150
Prozessorkühler: Corsair Hydro Series H60 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston HyperX DUAL-Channel Kit 2x4GB DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: 4096 MB ASUS Strix GTX 970
Festplatte(SSD): Samsung EVO 840 120GB
Festplatten: Samsung 1TB; Seagate SSHD 1TB; Western Digital 1TB; Western Digital 2TB
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-1814BLT


----------



## Fafafin (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich meine Bewerbung einsenden.

Mein System:
CPU: I7-3770K
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
CPU-Kühler: HR-02 Macho @ Wingboost 2
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon 5770 1GB
SSD: Crucial m4 256GB
HDD: 1TB Samsung 7200.14
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Monitor: Medion MD30999 PE (1440*900)

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newike (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Hallo zusammen an die PCGH Redaktion 
Vielen dank für die super idee mit den schieberegler das macht es echt einfach ,und natürlich danke für das tolle Gewinspiel
würde es klasse finden wenn ihr meinen Rechner pimpt er könnte es gebrauchen

Rechner Alt :
Cpu:                I7  920 C0 steping @ 3,6 Ghz
Cpu Kühler: Alpenfön Brocken
Mainboard: Msi X58 oem sli msi7522 (geflasht mit dem bios für das Platinum board v3.9 ) 
Grafik          : Gigabyte GV-R795WF3-3GD  Radeon HD 7950 - 3 GB 
Ram              : 3x 4GB Corsair cmx8gx3m2a1333c9 1333Mhz
netzteil       : nicht bekannt
Festplatte : Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 interne Festplatte 3TB
                         + Toshiba DT01ACA300 3000GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 8MB Cache, SATA III)
Gehäuse :   Zalman Z9 Plus


Rechner Gepimpt 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## R4in8ow (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich finde die Aktion echt super und würde mich freuen die Komponenten zu gewinnen!
Mein momentanes System läuft trotz Übertaktung am Leistungslimit.
Selbst meine Eigenkonstruktion aus 2 be quiet! Lüftern und vielen Kabelbindern hält die Temperaturentwicklung der Grafikkarte nur mäßig in Schacht.

Eine starke Grafikkarte wie die GTX 980 Ti gepaart mit dem Lüfterset von be quiet! würden mein System deshalb perfekt komplettieren.
Ebenso würde der Monitor von Iiyama meinen in die Jahre gekommenen Samsung wunderbar ablösen.

Hier nun meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Prozessor: i7 2600k @ 4400 MHz
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 8GB DDR 3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 770 2VRAM @ 1240/3900 MHz
Festplatten: Mushkin SSD 180GB / Seagate HDD 2TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 900W
Monitor: Samsung 2333sw

Pimp my PC Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)


----------



## x1nZ_OzonE (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja...ich sende hiermit eine Bewerbung, nicht wahr.

Ich fasse es kurz 


Mein System: AMD FX 8320 @4GHz
                              nVidia GeForce GTX 760 GP 2GB
                              Asus M5A78L-M AM3+ Mainboard
                              2x4GB Corsair RAM
                              Thermaltake Berlin 630W Netzteil
                              Corsair R800 Gehäuse
                              Thermalright Macho Rev B CPU Kühler

Wunschsystem:                  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
                                                    CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
                                                    RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
                                                    Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
                                                    Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

                                                    Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 45 (9 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DrBlackKnight (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also hier mein System:

Board mit Sockel 775 und Intel ICH7
Intel Pentium E5700
Nvidia GeForce GT 430 
4 GB DDR2 Speicher 
500 GB Western Digital Blue
terra Gehäuse (kein Modellname bekannt)
FSP Netzteil mit 350W
LG DVD-Brenner
Kartenleser 
(ist ein PC von PC-Spezialisten)

und hier die gewünschten Teile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

und foto is auch dabei


----------



## Ragster85 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eieieiei ... was ich hier manchmal lesen muss. Ja auch ich habe mir erst heute meinen PC Games Hardware Account angelegt.
Dafür lese ich seit knapp 20 Jahren PC Games und da hab ich auch noch nie was gewonnen, es geht mir aber immernoch gut. 
So eine Aktion ist doch unter anderem auch zur "Neukundengewinnung" gedacht. 
Klar, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Und man schreibt ja viel leichter negative als positive Kritik.
Es geht hier darum jemandem eine Freude zu machen und nicht darum wer den ältesten Acc hat.

Ihr seid alle PC´ler, seid nett zueinander .


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Na, ich bewerbe mich auch mal für diese Aktion, auch wenn ich hier schon einige Rechner gesehen habe, die es eigentlich deutlich nötiger hätten. 

Aktuell besteht der Rechner aus folgenden Komponenten:


*CPU*
|Intel Core i5-3570K
*Mainboard*
|Gigabyte Z77-D3H
*RAM*
|8 GiByte DDR3 von Corsair
*Grafikkarte*
|VTX3D Radeon HD7950/3 GiByte
*SSD*
|Crucial MX100 512 GiByte
*Gehäuse*
|BitFenix Colossus Window
*Netzteil*
|bequiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450W
*Monitor*
|iiyama ProLite XUB2790HS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kennen mich ein paar Ältere hier im Forum noch, früher hab ich (gefühlt) im Halbjahres-Takt aufgerüstet, mittlerweile hat sich das etwas gelegt. Das obengenannte Grundsystem besteht seit 2012 und wurde nur vereinzelt aufgerüstet. Da ich seit kurzem damit begonnen habe auf Twitch Livestreams von zu Hause aus zu machen, wäre ein bisschen mehr CPU-Power und RAM nicht verkehrt, außerdem arbeite ich dafür mit einem (Achtung!) 13-Zoll VGA-Monitor mit 1024x768px als Zweitmonitor. Ein Multimonitor-Setup aus zwei 27"-Monitoren von iiyama wäre natürlich ein absoluter Traum für jeden Livestream. 
Daher wäre diese Aktion der PCGH die perfekte Möglichkeit an diesen Stellen noch etwas aufzurüsten.  

Folgend also meine gewählten Upgrades:


*Mainboard/CPU*
|MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K|17 Punkte
*Lüfter-Set*
|be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)|2 Punkte
*RAM*
|4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)|8 Punkte
*Netzteil*
|be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W|4 Punkte
*Monitor*
|iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1|14 Punkte
*Gesamt*
||45 Punkte von 45
Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich und wünsche allen anderen Usern viel Glück (vor allem denen mit Phenom-CPUs ).

Gruß,
André


----------



## ZeRoBaSeHD (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Echt Geile Aktion!

Aktueller PC:
Mainboard: Asus P5KPL-VM
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
RAM: 2GB DDR2 NoName Speicher
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce 9600 GT
HDD: 160GB 
Gehäuse: Zalman T3
Netzteil: 380watt

Für den Altäglichen Gebrauch und Cod4 reicht er noch,
Heroes of the Storm geht auch noch aber schlecht 


Meine Aufrüstliste:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Um Grafikkarte, HDD und Netzteil kann ich mich schon selber kümmern.


----------



## holiday2007 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich meine Bewerbung einsenden.  Mein Rechner ist der PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 und die Pimp my PC Aktion würde den PC perfekt machen, da ich derzeit sehr anspruchsvolle Programme benutzte und besonders die CPU mittlerweile überfordert wird. 

Momentan ist demnach verbaut: 

Mainboard:  MSI-Mainboard B85-G41 PC Mate
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460
CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler von Scythe
RAM: 8 GByte DDR3-1600-RAM von Crucial + 8 GByte DDR3-1600-Ram von HyperX (nachgerüstet)
GPU: GTX 970 OC von Zotac
Netzteil:  500-Watt-Netzteil von Cooler Master
SSD: 120-GB-SSD von Crucial
HDD: 1.000-GB-HDD von WD
Gehäuse: N500 von Cooler Master

Meine Wunschkonfiguration: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mein PC bald aufgerüstet wird, damit ich in der  Zukunft keine Leistungsprobleme mehr habe und meinen PC voll genießen kann. 

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rheinland! 
holiday2007

PS: Ich finde diese Aktion wirklich toll und ich wünsche allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück!


----------



## Nono15 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi.

Mein derzeitiges System:

Asrock 970 Extreme 3 Mainboard
AMD FX-6300
Kühler Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
2x8GB AMD-Radeon-Gamer-Speicher DDR3-1866
ASUS Strix GTX970 DC2OC 4GB
beQuiet BQT F-1 500W PCGH-Edition-Netzteil
LG Blu-Ray-Brenner BH16NS40
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7.200 U/min
Creative X-Fi Music (mit externem Soundmodul)
Gehäuse Fractal Design R4

Meine Wunschkonfiguration (Bezugnehmend auf Leistung/Watt und der Weiternutzung meiner X-Fi Soundkarte):

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nono15


----------



## RickyM (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit sende ich auch meine Bewerbung ein.

Zurzeit verbaut, in einem Fractal-Design Define R4, sind bei mir:

Mainboard: Asus P7H55-M/USB3
Prozessor: Core i5-760 Gen. 1
CPU Kühler: Corsair H80i
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 970 STRIX
RAM: Corsair Value Select CL9 2x 2GB DDR3
Festplatte: 500GB WD Blue & 1TB Seagate 
Gehäuse: Fractal Designe R4
Netzteil: Corsair CX750M 80+
Lüftersteuerung: SCYTHE Katze Master
2x Corsair Lüfter SP120 High Presure
1x Corsair SP120L (Zur H80i)
2x 140 mm Slient Series R2

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Lüfter habe ich genug somit brauche ich diese nicht.

Ich habe diesen PC vor ca. 4 Jahren selber zusammen gebaut. Meine GTX970 kam erst vor kurzem hinzu. Leider bremsen die älteren Komponenten meinen PC sehr aus. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein PC ausgewählt wird.

Grüße
RickyM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnitschko (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte X99 UD4
CPU: 5820k
CPU-Kühler: aqua computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 780 Phantom GLH
Grafikkarten-Kühler: EK Waterblocks EK-FC780 inkl. Backplate
RAM: 16 GB QuadChannel GEiL EVO Potenza DDR4 2800MHz
Festplatte: 1x 128 GB SanDisk SSD, 1x Western Digital 500GB, 1xWestern Digital 2 TB
Gehäuse: InWIN 707 inkl. Custom-Sichtschutz für das Netzteil
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power pro 10 - 650W
Lüftersteuerung: OnBoard +PWM-Splitter
Lüfter: 7*PWM verschiedener Hersteller
Pumpe: XSPC X20 750 Dual Bay Reservoir
Kühlmittel: Aqua Computer Ultra Protect - rot


Und hier mal die Teile, die ich gerne aufrüsten würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe den PC vor ca. einem halben bis dreiviertel Jahr zusammen gebaut. Leider hat das Budget nicht mehr für eine "aktuelle" Grafikkarte gereicht, deswegen habe ich eine gebrauchte GTX780 gekauft - und da die wohl bald den Geist aufgeben wird, brauche ich halt eine neue. SSD-Speicher kann man immer gebrauchen. Und ein Extra-Netzteil zum befüllen der WaKü ist einfach praktisch 

Gruß
Max


----------



## Steifo159 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich möchte natürlich auch einige Teile von euch in den Rachen geschmissen bekommen, um meine Teil die ich mir selbst in den Rachen geschmissen habe zu ergänzen 

Das ist nur ein Scherz und soll die Stimmung etwas lockern, da ihr wahrscheinlich schon einige ähnliche Bewerbungen durchforstet habt.

Meine doch eher bescheidene Ausstattung besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus M4A78LT-M LE
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X4645 3.10 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidea GeForce GTX 750Ti
RAM: Corsair Vengance 2x 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1500 GB, Toshiba Hitachi 1000 GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 (Blau)
Netzteil: Rhombutech ATX650HM
Lüfter: 1x Revoltec Lüfter Dark Blue 80x80x25 mm

Einige der Teile habe ich mir mit ca. 16 Jahren noch durch Zeitung austragen hart erarbeiten müssen.
Im laufe der Zeit habe ich mir welche dazu gekauft oder auch defekte Teile ersetzt. 
Das Highlight ist aber die Grafikkarte, die ich von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen habe.
Momentan habe ich leider mit Ausfällen zu kämpfen, welche wahrscheinlich vom Mainboard oder der CPU verursacht werden.

Dabei könnten folgende Highlights Abhilfe schaffen und sich zu meiner einsamen Grafikkarte gesellen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich für die Möglichkeit hier mitmachen zu dürfen und freue mich wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner bin.


----------



## Sturmsheaper (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team
Hier meine Komponenten.

Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer
CPU: Intel i7 5820k
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 780 Classified
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 blau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 
Festplatte: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
            Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
            ADATA 128GB
            Seagate 1TB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 450D
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 650 Watt

Das was ich gerne noch tauschen oder verbessern möchte.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mir den Rechner letztes Jahr neu zusammengestellt. Bis auf Grafikkarte, Festplatten und Gehäuse. Ich wollte
eigentlich diesen Sommer die Grafikkarte noch wechseln allerdings ist mir vieles dazwischen gekommen. Ich habe den
Arbeitgeber gewechselt, da ich mehrmals live dabei war wie Freunde von mir ums Leben gekommen sind. Mein letzter Freund (21 Jahre)
der im Rettungswagen dann verstorben ist hat mir den Rest gegeben,da wir ihn erst noch wiederbeleben konnten, er dann allerdings am Hirntod
ein paar Tage später verstorben ist. Jetzt fahre ich kein Rettungsdienst mehr und ich musste vieles in meinem
Leben umstrukturieren, so dass ich bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen bin finanziell mir eine neue Grafikkarte und Monitor zu holen.
Ich weiß die Geschichte klingt für viele absurd, aber sie ist leider wahr. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Andre


----------



## AfHelvegum (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich gerne für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion.

CPU, Netzteil, RAM, Gehäuse sind schon knapp 3 - 4 Jahre alt. Grafikkarte habe ich erst vor einem 1/2 Jahr aufgerüstet. Da ich Student bin, kann ich mir leider keine neuen Teile aktuell leisten. Ich finde es super, dass ihr so ne Aktion macht!

Mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
CPU: Intel i7-2600k (Sandy-Bridge)
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet Dark Rock 2
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce 970 GTX Jetstream
RAM: Corsair Vengance 2x 4 GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Festplatte: 1 x 256 Gb Samsung SSD, 1 x 2 TB Hitachi, 1 x 1 TB Western Digital
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RV01 ohne Fenster
Soundkarte: Asus Essence One
Netzteil: Portron 550 W (was ganz einfaches)

Meine gewünschten, neuen Komponenten sind die folgenden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich danke euch, falls ihr mich auswählt. Wenn nicht, gratuliere ich schon mal den Gewinnern!

Beste Grüße

AfHelvegum


----------



## Mettalhead (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück. Denn wie man unschwer erkennen kann, Zocke ich mit meinem aktuellen System höchstens die Spiele aus der letzten Dekade (wenn überhaupt). 
Das System konnte ich leider nicht erweitern da mir immer wieder das nötige Kleingeld fehlte. Das aktuelle System habe ich vor knapp 6 Jahren bekommen. 
Deshalb würde ich mich Riesig freuen wenn ich die ausgewählten Komponenten gewinnen würde, und wieder mit Freunden aktuellere Games daddeln darf .

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
Mainboard: Asus M4A78-E
RAM: Corsair XMS2-8500 4GB DDR2-1066 Kit
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4650
Festplatte: 1TB WesternDigit WD10EADS, Samsung SP1604N, Samsung HD400LD
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon CS 601
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650W
Monitor: AEG CTV 2205

Meine „Pimp my PC“ Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

PS: Für eine aktuellere Graka wird bei mir zu Weihnachten gesorgt (Christkind sei Dank ), da diese bisher am meisten Bremst. Deshalb habe ich diese bei meiner Auswahl, ausgelassen.


----------



## Prauscht (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

erstmal ein Dankeschön für die coole Aktion. Ich finde, ihr einen guten Weg gefunden und das Aufrüsten bleibt so auch Aufrüsten.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V Gen3
Prozessor: Core i7 2600K
CPU Kühler: Noctua D-14
Grafikkarte: POV GTX 670
RAM: Corsair 1600 2x 4GB DDR3
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 830 256GB
Gehäuse: Aerocool Syclone
Netzteil: Seasonic X-Series 560W 80+Gold
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DG
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Bequiet Shadow Wing 120

Die folgenden Komponenten würde ich gern aufrüsten lassen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanbaum (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH,
ich bin neu in der Comunity und finde euer Konzept und eure Aktionen total cool !
Ich schaue viele Videos von euch und bin begeistert von der PC Hardware der heutigen Zeit! Und gerade die verschiedenen Hardwaretypen in diesem Umfang zu testen und zu bewerten ist Wahnsinn!!!
Ich finde ihr seit die kompetenteste Redaktion im Deutschsprachigem Raum! 

Mein PC reicht auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht total aus, aber ich werde demnächst auf 4K umstellen und da reicht die GTX 970 leider nicht mehr aus. Der Iiyama ProLite würde dann als zweit Monitor benutzt werden.

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System:

Intel xeon e3 1231 v3
16 gb crucial balistix sport
Asus Z97-P
MSI GTX 970 4gd5t
Zalman Z9 Plus
Western Digital 1 TB
LG DVD Laufwerk
Cooler Master GX 550 Watt Bronze
Samsung S24d300h Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiebisx (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich freue mich, dass ihr wieder das Aufrüsten von Leser-PC`s in angriff nehmt.

Auch das es direkt nach der großen PCGH-Verlosung zum 15-Jährigen bestehen eine solche Aktion gibt ist klasse.  Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf weitere schöne Jahre voller "Tipps,Tests,und Tuning" mit euch.



Nachdem mein System nun schon 6 Jahre bei mir herumoxidiert und ich jährlich versuche noch mehr Leistung aus meinem armen Q9400 zu quetschen möchte ich nun auch einmal die Initiative ergreifen und an eurer teilnehmen.

Ich lege den Schwerpunkt auf zukunftssichere Rechenleistung und möchte nicht unbedingt zeitnah wieder aufrüsten.
In Spielen begnüge ich mich gerne mit normalem HD.


Da ich ein großer Freund des übertaktens bin mache ich mit der Wunschsystemauswahl sicher für die nächsten Jahre nichts falsch. 

Hier das Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Mein Aktuelles System:

Q9400 @ 3,52 GHZ    
Asus P5Q Deluxe
OCZ 9600 DDR2 4x2 GB
MSI Geforce 750ti @ 1300MHZ    -> Dank eures OC Upgrade Guides 
Enermax Revolution 87+        750W
Enermax Liqtech 120
WD     1TB Blue
WD 1TB Red 
Coolermaster Scout

Mit dem alten Mainboard bin ich an der Leistungsgrenze der Komponenten, nur die Grafikkarte gefällt mir in dieser Effiziensklasse sehr gut und bleibt hoffentlich noch länger bei mir .

Mein Gehäuse gefällt mir auch nach Jahren der Nutzung immer noch gut. Die AIO-Wasserkühlung und das Netzteil auf die ich vor einigen Jahren in der PCGH gestoßen bin sollten möglichst bei mir bleiben.


Jetzt  hoffe ich ,dass ich irgendwie eine Chance habe an eine neue Basis zukommen damit ich  wieder auf der Höhe der Tests in der PCGH bin. 


Nun also viel Glück an alle Bewerber und einen lieben Gruß von der Ostsee.

Simon








Zum Foto:
- Der Gehäusedeckel ist komplett Zugeklebt damit von Vorne nach Hinten ein durchgängiger Luftstrom entsteht (inclusive Staubfilter)  
- Ohne den G.Skill Ramkühler läuft das System seit dem Umbau auf die Wasserkühlung nicht mehr durch die entstehenden Temperaturprobleme ..... OC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karod3 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

tolle Aktion so kurz nach dem 15 Jahre PCGH Gewinnspiel. Und schön, dass man dieses Mal sogar mitbestimmen kann.

Zur Zeit besteht mein System aus diesen Komponenten:



Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V PRO
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K übertaktet auf 4,5 Ghz und wassergekühlt
CPU- Kühler: EK Wb Supreme HF Full Nickel
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX470, wassergekühlt 
_(die ist leider zu schwach geworden, nach dem Monitorwechsel (siehe unten))_

GPU Kühler: Aquacomputer aquagraFX nickel
_--> (bei neuer Grafikkarte, würde ich sie auf Luftkühlung belassen so dass meine Wasserkühlkreislauf nur noch die CPU kühlt)_

RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ares
HDD: 2TB Seagate 2,5" SATA-III
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB (Windows und Programme) // Samsung 830 256GB (Spiele+Eigene Dateien-Ordner für Spiele) // OCZ Trion 100 480GB (Spiele)
Netzteil: BeQquiet Straight Power E5 (500W)
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-B70
Wasserkühlung: Laing Pumpe, Aquacomputer 420er Radiator
Monitor: LG 34UM95
_--> (hier liegt der Hauptgrund, warum die GTX470 zu schwach geworden ist und warum ich die GTX980Ti in der Konfiguration wähle.
--> hatte nämlich vorher einen 22" 1680x1050 Monitor und bin auf diesen LG Monitor mit 3440x1440 Auflösung umgestiegen)_Diese Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:



> Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
> ...



Hier nun das Bild:

Man sieht, die 3 SSDs in den Schubladen, die HDD liegt auf Schaumgummi. Normalerweise habe ich noch ein Schaumstück auf der HDD. Habe es aber fürs Foto weggenommen, damit man die HDD überhaupt sieht. Netzteil ist oben verbaut. Radiator steht rechts vom PC. Die Wasserpumpe ist in der Box unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonHpunkt (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion.
Erstmal dickes Lob für diese geile Aktion!

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen zu gewinnen, da ich meinen PC demnächst sowieso aufrüsten wollte. 
Als Student fehlt leider die Kohle um alle Komponenten direkt nachzurüsten. Euer Gewinnspiel  würde mich aus dem Teufelskreis befreien der ungefähr so aussieht:

Endlich Geld für eine (aktuell) gute Komponente A. Bis dahin sind Komponenten B,C,D,.... wieder veraltet... Sparen für neue Komponente B ..... Komponente A wieder veraltet.
Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich das eingesparte Geld in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren um die Aufrüstung zu komplettieren.
Ein neuer Rechner würde mir dabei helfen, Fallout 4 und den 2016 erscheinenden Hitman Teil in gebührender Qualität zu genießen 

Ich verspreche außerdem:

!!! Die alten Komponenten aus meinem aktuellen PC werden verkauft und der Gewinn wird an eine wohltätige Hilfsorganisation Eurer Wahl gespendet !!!


Hier die Daten zu meinem aktuellen Rechner:

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 270 OC TurboDuo

CPU: Intel Core™ i5-4570, 3,20 GHz

Mainboard: AS Rock H87 Pro4

Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB = 2x DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 

CPU-Kühler:  Alpenfön Silvretta, CPU-Kühler

Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L8 500W

Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog

Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 850 Pro 2,5" 256 GB + Samsung SSD MZ-75E250B 250 GB = in Raid 0 

Monitor: LG Flatron IPS 236



Mein Aufrüstungswunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Arbeitsspeicher:  2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)

Netzteil:  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


----------



## BlackSheep3 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen, PCGH 

Neue Hardware würde mir gerade echt passen... Mein PC ist echt grottig.

Ich habe folgendes drin:

Mainboard: ASRock H61M-GS
CPU: Intel Core i3 3220
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GT-630 4 GB DDR3 die fast tot ist (Ich werde mir mitte Dezember eine R9 380 kaufen.)
RAM: 2x 4 GB GSkill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
Netzteil: Irgendwas billiges von MS-Tech mit "500" Watt, was die ganze Zeit schwächelt.
Festplatten: 1. Platte: Hitachi HDS721050CLA662 500 GB
2. Platte: Seagate ST3750528AS mit 750 GB
Gehäuse: MS-Tech CA-0300 Husky NG

Diesen PC musste ich mir ersparen. Da ich damals als Jugendlicher keine Wahl hatte, haben meine Eltern mir damals meine 400€ genommen und einen PC gekauft.

RAM habe ich 2015 nachgekauft, da mir 4 GB echt zu wenig waren.

Bilder von meinem PC habe ich auch eingefügt... Nichts besonderes... aber naja. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt das was ich gerne "aufgerüstet" hätte: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwie ausgewählt werde... Ich hätte gerne die Teile, da ich eigentlich endlich anfangen wollte richtige Bilder zu Bearbeiten, Videos zu schneiden, zu Streamen etc.


----------



## Pronounta (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Erstmal eine Frage...
Was ist denn, wenn man noch nicht ganz 18 ist, aber die Einverständniserklärung der Eltern hat, beim Gewinnspiel mitzumachen?


----------



## Unplayable (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus:

-CPU:                       Intel Core i5 4670
-GPU:                       GTX770 Windforce 2GB
-Ram:                       8GB G. Skill Sniper 1866
-SSD:                        120GB Samsung Evo 840
-HDD:                     2TB Western Digital Green
-PSU:                       Corsair CX600M
-Mainboard:         AsRock Z87 Pro3
-CPU-Kühler:      CoolerMaster Hyper T4
-ODD:                     LG BluRay Brenner
-Gehäuse:             Bitfenix Shadow

Hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um für die kommenden Blockbuster gut gerüstet zu sein, habe ich auch einen Upgrade Wunsch :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


MfG

Unplayable

Habe trotzdem noch eine Frage:

Werden die alten Komponenten von euch entsorgt oder wieder mitgeschickt? Würde die nämlich sehr gerne wieder haben


----------



## Siefrow (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein Pc: 
Acer Aspire m7720
CPU: Intel i7 920
RAM: 8GB DDR3 
Grafikkarte: nvidia geforce gtx 650
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L8 630W
Festplatte: Seagate 1tb
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rex 8 Economy Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse
Gehäuse Lüfter: 3 Be quiet 120 mm Lüfter  

Ich hoffe ich Gewinne, den mein Pc ist schon ziemlich alt und macht bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange.Geld für einen neuen habe ich nicht und würde es schade finden ,wenn ich mein Hobby nicht mehr ausüben könnte.


----------



## Dallenstein (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH

Mein Pc besteht aus
CPU: Intel core i5 4670
GPU: Inno3D iChill GTX 970
Mainboard: Asrock b85m-hds
HDD: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1
             WDC WD5000AAKS-75A7B0
SSD: Radeon R7 (250 GB)
RAM: 2x 4 GB 1800 Mhz
Monitor:  LG Flatron W2243T
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rex8

Besonders stolz bin ich auf meine Grafikkarte, für die ich echt lange sparen musste. Allerdings sieht der
Rest meines PC's nicht sehr gut aus. Meine größten Probleme sind RAM, Mainboard und Monitor. 

Hier meine Auswahl
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit einem Gewinn würde ein Studentenherz höher Schlagen


----------



## Luca132 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC:

CPU: Intel XEON E3-1231
GPU: AMD R9 280X
Mainboard: ASRock B85
HDD: 1TB
RAM: 2*4GB
Netzteil: 530W Be quite!


Er hat ca. 700€ gekostet, da ich mir jetzt Black Ops 3 gekauft habe und es auf sehr Hohen Einstellungen spielen will (Was mit dieser Graka nicht geht) und ich wenig Geld in meiner Tasche habe, glaube ich, dass diese Aktion von PCGH die Beste möglichkeit dazu ist.

Der Gewinn würde mich sehr freuen um meinem Hobby wieder nachzugehen.


----------



## mtheman (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich hoffe durch diese tolle Aktion mein Projekt "miniITX Spiele PC" auf einen vernünftigen Stand zu bringen. Leider hat das geplante Budget nicht gereicht um auf eine moderne Grafikkarte umzusteigen. Spielen mit einer GTX 470 macht nur noch wenig Spaß. Titel wie GTA V oder Project Cars laufen selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen nicht flüssig, und bei dieser Grafikqualität kommt auch nicht wirklich Freude auf. Ich bin schon seit Far Cry 1 verrückt nach guter Grafikqualität leider kann ich diese seit zwei Jahren nur noch bei Freunden oder Youtube genießen, ich würde mich freuen das jetzt ändern zu können. 

*Mein PC*

Inel Core i5 4670K 
Asus Maximus VI Impact 
Asus GTX 470 
2x4GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3-2400 
Bitfenix Prodigy Case (230mm & 1x120mm Lüfter) 
128GB Kingston V300 SSD & 500GB HDD
Enermax Modu 82+ 425Watt Netzteil 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Aufrüstwünsche*


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte) 
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) 
 
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Simon288 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktueller Rechner besitzt folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 760
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 660 Twin Frozr III
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! 500W PCGH-Edition
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ 1000GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic 250GB
Monitor: Samsung S24C300

Bild vom PC-Innenraum: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion.


----------



## malakanags (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mein PC 

Intel i5-3570k 
MSI Z77 MPower 
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 2*4 GB 2133 MHZ 
Thermalright SB-E X2 mit 2 WingBoost 2 
Asus GTX 660 TI 
Samsung SSD 830 Pro 
WD10EZRX 1TB 
LG BH10 
Fractal Design R5 mit 3 Silent Wings 2 140mm
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt
Asus VG248QE


----------



## Joniboni32 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, 

Ich würde meinen PC gerne mit folgender Konfiguration aufrüsten lassen

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC (lacht nicht   )
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Mainboard:Asus P5K-VM
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard Kühler
GPU: Asus GTX 750 Ti
Festplatte:WD 250 GB 
Gehäuse: No-Name
Netzteil:400 Watt No-Name
Brenner: Nicht vorhanden

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich Gewinner wäre  
Wünsche allen anderen ebenfalls noch viel Erfolg bei diesem Gewinnspiel
MfG

Jonathan


----------



## Thormark (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich habe zur Zeit diese System:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler

Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Intel Z97

SSD: 512GB Samsung 850 PRO 2.5"

Festplatten: 1 x 2 TB Samsung + 1 x 3 TB von Samsung + 1 x 4 TB WD Green + 1 x 8000GB Seagate Archive HDD v2

RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit

NT: 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold

Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 

zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter: 140x140x25mm AeroCool Dead Silence Blue Edition 

Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH16NS40

Grafikkarte: nur on-board Grafik Intel HD4600

Monitor: Hyndai Image Quest 17"


Aufgrund widriger Umstände kann ich die weiter geplante und auch notwendige Aufrüstung aus eigenem Budget zur Zeit nicht vornehmen.
Da ich momentan ja nur on-board Grafik habe  wäre als erstes mal dringend eine Grafikkarte angebracht.
Da investiere ich 28 Punkte und nehme die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G.

CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets benötige ich nicht.
Als CPU-Kühler habe ich ja schon den Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler.
Bei meinem Gehäuse (Fractal Define R5) sind schon 2 Lüfter mit dabei und einen dritten Lüfter (AeroCool Dead Silence Blue Edition) habe ich schon installiert.
Daher verwende ich hier keine Punkte.

Eine SSD mit 512 GB habe ich schon. Die ist in 2 Partitionen aufgeteilt. Erste Partition für Windows 7. Zweite Partition für Windows 10.
2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600 "kosten" mich nur drei Punkte. Daher nehme ich diese und würde dann auf insgesamt 16 GB RAM kommen.

Ein Netzteil von von be quiet! habe ich schon installiert und mit 650W sollte das Dark Power Pro reichen.
Mit meinem Gehäuse Fractal Define R5 bin ich zufrieden.
Daher verbrauche ich in dieser Kategorie keine Punkte.

Somit bleibt noch der Monitor und da ich noch 14 Punkte übrig habe nehme ich den iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1.
Somit habe ich folgendes ausgewählt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## LPhede10 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,ich wünsche mir:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzige Hardware:
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 5850 Black Edition
Mainboard: MSI 970A G46
Festplatte: 2x250GB von Seagate
RAM: G.SKILL F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT
Gehäuse:Antec Six Hundred 
Monitor:ViewSonic NX1940w-E

Ich hätte  wenn möglich aber gerne meine alte Hardware zurück 
Hier noch ein Bild:
Lg: LPhede10


----------



## SAKornFlake (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Cube schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie viele sich gleich haufen Smurf Accounts machen!
> Nur das sie eine höhere Gewinn chance haben, die kinder!
> Über 60% keine beitrage und vor 2-3 Tagen erstellt und nutzen immer gleiche IP´s.
> 
> Sorry das muss mal PCGH durchgreifen.... ach ne is ja Weihnachten auch immer die selbe ********




naja, mein Account ist auch erst seid ein paar tagen da aber ich habe davor immer nur die Zeitschrift und YouTube verfolgt ^^
hab mich durch die Aktion auch mal dazu Gezwungen mir nen Account zu machen... Also von dem her gibt es Sicherlich auch "Mitbewerber" die entweder neu zu PCGH gekommen sind oder zb. ähnliche Gründe wie ich haben. Da ist es verständlich das du dich beschwerst aber alle in den selben "Sack zu stecken" ist da meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr angebracht, obwohl ich deinen Sichtpunkt nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## denon1911 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes pcgh-Team,

helft mir bitte ! Da ich aktuell noch mitten im Studium stecke hab ich echt
keine Kohle diese in meinen PC zu stecken. Ich habe keine Grafikkarte und
deswegen seit längerer Zeit auch kein "richtiges" Spiel mehr genießen können.
Da mein alter Rechner irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mich dazu
entschieden zuerst ein gutes Office-system zu bauen (das war im März 2013),
um es nur durch eine Grafikkarte zu einem Gaming-Rechner aufzurüsten.

Euer Upgrade wäre für mich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


Mein System:

CPU: i5-3570k
GPU: Intel HD Graphics 4000
Mainboard: MSI Z77 mpower
RAM: 2x 4GB 1600Mhz Corsair Vengeance
Festplatte: 500GB HDD Toshiba 2,5"
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W
Cpu-Lüfter: Thermalright Macho Rev. A
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2



Meine Wunschliste: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse



Allen viel Erfolg und den Gewinnern schonmal viel Spaß und alles Gute.
Und selbstverständlich vielen Dank an das pcgh-Team!


----------



## xSenegartx (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo habe gedacht ich probiere einfach mal.

Mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Turbo Sockel 775 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad q 6700 mit 2,66 GHz übertaktet auf 3,6GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2 GB 
Festplatte: 250GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury X
Netzteil: BE Quiet 800W Straight Power E10-CM Netzteil Modular 80+ Gold 

Da die meiste Hardware auf Mainboard und CPU warten wäre das die Wunsch Kombination.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

folgendes hätte ich gerne   CPU und MB sind momentan noch absolut ausreichend aber der Rest könnte ein Update vertragen !

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)_
_Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)_


----------



## L0oper (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ist auch nicht mehr up to date 

Mein System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 
Mainboard: ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5)
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS1J) 
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB, 32MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (WD10EADS)
Grafikkarte: KFA² GeForce GTX 780 Hall Of Fame+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (78XNH5DV8PXA)
Netzteil: Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gruß


----------



## sleipnirrr (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiho PCGH und Konsorten ,

mein derzeitiges System sieht so aus:

-MSI Z170A Krait Gaming Mainboard
-Intel Core i5 6600k
-16 GB Crucial DDR4 2133MHz CL15 RAM
-Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB Grafikkarte
-Arctic Alpine 11 Rev. 2 Topblow Lüfter
-Be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ 600Watt
-Fractal Design Define R5 in weiß mit Fenster
-Crucial 250GB BX100 SSD
-Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB Festplatte

Aufrüsten würde ich das System gerne so:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Besonders der Lüfter wäre in meinem System wichtig, da er laut und einfach fail ist 
Eine SSD, RAM, Netzteil oder Gehäuse wären denke ich quatsch, 
da sonst alles sehr gute  Komponenten sind. 
Und der Monitor wäre perfekt, da ich im Moment nur den Fernseher 
benutze und keinen Monitor besitze. Die Grafikkarte deshalb, da die GTX 960
doch schon manchmal an ihre Grenzen kommt und mehr Power eben auch nicht schadet.

Viele Grüße und frohes schaffen noch


----------



## bananenmann73 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein PC ist auch alt, aber ich bettel hier nicht rum und sage, wie arm ich doch bin, weil ich mir dadurch größere Chancen erhoffe:

CPU:                             I5-750 (4 Kerne @ 2,66 Ghz)
Mainboard:               AsRock P55ProM
Ram:                             4x 4 GB 1600 Mhz (2x Supertalent und 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport)
Netzteil:                     Lepa G900-MA
Gehäuse:                    Coolermaster Elite
Kühler:                        Thermalright Macho 120
HDD:                             Seagate 7.200 RPM  500 GB + 2x ext. HDD-USB-Laufwerke
Graphik:                      Gigabyte GTX 660



Meine Wunschaufrüstung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Vielen Dank. Ciao


----------



## hanfi104 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir würde auch nur die 980 TI reichen, der Rest ist überflüssig


Mein System, wie in der Signatur/Sysprofile:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
Prozessor: I5 3570K @ 3,9 GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Prolimatech Supermega
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB DDR3 1866 9-9-9-24 1,54V
SSDs: Samsung 840 Basic 250GB, Crucial M500 120 GB, Curcial M1 250 GB
Festplatte: 2x Western Digital 1TB, 32MB Cache, SATA 2
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 770 4GB @1189/3900 Accelero Extreme 3
Netzteil: Enermax 82+ 625 Watt Bronze Modular
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX
Monitor: Samsung U28D590D, Samsung BW2433-LW


Inzwischen ganz schön eingestaubt


----------



## hibo98 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Jetzige Konfiguration:

Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400
CPU-Kühler: No Name Kühler
RAM: 2 x 4 GiByte DDR3-1333
GPU: Gigabyte Nvidia GTX660 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse: No Name Formfaktor ATX
HDD: Hitachi 1.5TB
Monitor: Medion MD20435


----------



## Sulraiel (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, 

im moment stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass mein aktueller Rechner einfach nicht mehr in der Lage dazu ist irgendein Spiel mit aktuellen Prozessor- und Grafikanforderungen flüssig darzustellen. Durch Dragon Age Inquisitions bin ich gerade noch so durchgeruckelt, nachdem ich den Prozessor Intel E 8200 gegen einen Q6600 für 30 Euro ausgetauscht habe. Ich habe keinen Spaß am Spielen mit der Konsole (ich war schon immer ein PC-Kind  ) und will unbedingt Witcher 3 spielen. 
Im Moment bin ich dabei  mir einen möglichst vernünfigen Rechner zusammenzustellen mit dem ich wieder eine längere Zeit ohne Mainboard-/Prozessor-/Grafikkartenwechsel auskommen könnte. Das erweist sich als außerordentlich schwierig bei meinem Budget, da das ganze auf der aktuellen Plattform mit DDR4-Speicher beruhen sollte.  
Ihr seid quasi meine einzige Möglichkeit wie ich dieses Jahr noch an einen vernünftigen Rechner komme um aktuelle Spiele genießen zu können und Witcher 3 zu Spielen (vermutlich müsste ich dazu dann nur noch meine Grafikkarte und meine Festplatte zu Weihnachten gegen aktuelleres ersetzen). Aus diesem Grund würde es mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn ich euch meinen aktuellen Rechner zuschicken dürfte  

nachfolgend mein aktueller Rechner: 

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
CPU Kühler: boxed Lüfter vom E8200 (mein alter ging hopps beim Umbau auf den Q6600, welcher nun unter Last schon grenzwertig heiß wird, was sich bei DA-Inquisition durch regelmäßige Abstürze bemerkbar gemacht hat)
GPU: EVGA GTX 260 SSC
Mainboard: AsusP5Q
HDD: Samsung 1TB SATA 2
RAM: 2x 2 GB Corsair Dominator DDR2
Monitor: LG Flatron W2261
Gehäuse: Antec 900 (die Lüftergeräusche sind leider auch durchs Headset zu hören)
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 W

And last but not least die von mir ausgesuchten Komponenten  und das Bild von meinem aktuellen Rechner. 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Quat (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Super Idee!
Aber Danke, mach ich lieber selbst.
Drücke allen die Daumen!


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt:
ASUS P8Z77-V LX
Intel i5-3550
16GB DDR-1600
ASUS GTX970
BeQuiet Dark Power E9 580W
LG Flatron W2252TE


Dann:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## stupidhero (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, 

Das wär was bei meinem Methusalem  am sinnvollsten erachten würde:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System: 
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro 
Prozessor:  Intel Core2 Duo E8400 
Kühler: Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DDR2 800 4096 MB (2x2048) XMS2 DHX CL5-5-5-18 
Gehäuse: Antec 300 
Grafikkarte: PCIe Gainward HD4850 (sie tuts noch!, und MMO/Strategie ist eher CPU limitiert)
HDD: WD5000AAKS 500GB
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power E6-500W (nur 100W und 4 Generationen älter!)
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2X (PCIe)

Und ja, das ist ernst gemeint, reicht für Strategiespiele/WoW/FFXIV auf minimalsten Details noch, leider jedoch wohl nichtmehr für die nächsten Addons, oder etwa jetzt schon Anno 2205 (Anno 2070 ging mit etwas warten noch). Zur geplanten Nutzungsdauer:  Mein Pentium 4 (steht noch im Keller) hat über 7 Jahre hinter sich gebracht (2000-4.9.2008), mein jetztiger darf hoffentlich auch nach knapp über 7 Jahre in Rente gehn (hängt allein von euch ab!), dementsprechend geh ich zur Zeit davon aus, dass der i7 auch mindestens 7 Jahre seinen Dienst leisten wird (nächstes Jahr wird aber definitiv eine Pascal/Arctic Island GPU hinzukommen, statt der HD 4850) 


Falls ein neues Gehäuse nötig wäre, würd ich mein derzeit verbautes beQuiet Netzteil noch gegen ein (vorhandenes) Seasonic S12G  650W tauschen und stattdessen folgende Option wählen:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

edit: 
Screenshot wird am Wochenende nachgeliefert, grad keine Lust abzustöpseln.

edit2: 
Habs mir anders überlegt, einfach im laufenden Betrieb abgelichtet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creeperisback (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH Team.

Ich bewerbe mich hier, damit meinen PC eine Auffrischungskur bekommt.

Mein Prozessor ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und beim zocken habe ich sehr häufig eine 100% CPU Auslastung was für den ein oder anderen Ruckler führt. Das dies mitten im “Gefecht” sehr unvorteilhafte ist muss ich ja nicht erwähnen. Daher bitte ich euch darum meinen PC aufzurüsten. Danke!

Mein System:

CPU: I5 760
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA P55 USB 3 Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB skill 1333 MHz 
Festplatte: ssd 120 GB OCZ, ssd 512 GB Samsung, HDD 640 GB Samsung 
Grafikkarte: Gefoce 970 Gigabyte 
Netzteil: 650Watt 

Meine Wünsche wären... 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

 PS: Am liebsten würde ich auf den Monitor verzichten und dafür 16GB DDR4 RAM nehmen aber man kann den Monitor ja nicht abwählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKongPat (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe das Informationsvideo auf YouTube gesehen und gedacht warum nicht.


Zunächst mein aktuelles System:  

CPU : AMD FX-8350                                                                        Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
GPU: NVIDEA Geforce GTX 760 von GIGABYTE
Mainboard: MSI 990fxa Gaming
RAM: 4x4Gb DDR 3 mit etwa 600Hz
Gehäuse: Zalman Z1 Midi-Tower                                              Kühler: Vorinstalliert
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 600W
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: Toshiba mit 1TB               7200RPM und SATA 6GB


Mein Gewünschtes "PimpUp":


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und nun warum ich gewinnen sollte:
 1. Weil ich eine Bewerbung geschrieben habe
 2. Weil ich ich den YouTube Channel abonniert habe
 2.5 Weil ich eure Videos schaue(sogar ohne AdBlocker)
 3. Weil ich mich riesig darüber freuen würde
 4. Weil ich gerne auf hohen Grafikeinstellungen spiele
 5.Weil ich die alten Komponenten, in einen anderen PC bauen kann

Ich hoffe das ich euch mit den eben genannten Gründen überzeugen konnte, falls nicht ist es auch nicht so schlimm.

Freuen würde mich es aber trotzdem wenn ich gewinnen würde.

Kabelmanagement ist übrigens nicht so mein Ding.


MfG KingKongPat


----------



## Lodeldu (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten lassen, denn aktuell ist er ziemlich am Limit. 
Wie man sieht, kämpfe ich mich noch mit einem "Zweikerner" anno 2007 durch die Spiele.
Die Aktuellsten starten schon gar nicht mehr und selbst ältere laufen oft nur mit Abstrichen.
Das letzte Bauteil, das schlappmachte, war eine GTX275. 
Die 560er wurde auch nur gebraucht gekauft und hat bestimmt schon einiges auf dem Buckel.
Trotzdem würde ich erst eine neue Basis schaffen, um eventuell später weiter nachrüsten zu können.


Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
CPU Kühler: Intel Lüfter 
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Mainboard: Intel DP35DP
HDD1: Seagate Barracuda ST3500320AS
HDD2: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001
RAM: 2x 2 GB Kingston KVR800d2n5k
Monitor: Samsung P2450
Gehäuse:  ATX (Hersteller unbekannt)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
System: Win 10 pro 64bit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## Jackjohnzen (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein system

CPU Typ             Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Kühler       Arctic Freezer i30
Motherboard   MSI Z97 MPower 
RAM                     2x G Skill TridentX F3-2400C10-8GTX
Grafikkarte       Powercolor HD7950
Graka Kühler   Accelero Xtreme IV 280(X)
Festplatte          Corsair Neutron GTX SSD 120GB
Festplatte          Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB 
Festplatte          WDC WD10EZEX
Gehäuse:            Cooltek Antiphon
Netzteil:             Enermax Liberty 500



Meine Wunschaufrüstung

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Crashie (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine aktuellen PC-Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43
CPU: Intel Core i5 2320
Ramspeicher: Kingston, DDR3, 4 Ramsteine mit jeweils 4GB, also insgesamt 16GB Ram
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT L7-530W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430

Neue Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bilder des Innenraums:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Was passiert mit den Teilen, die ausgetauscht werden?
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich, ist eine echt coole Aktion! 
MfG,
Thomas Bissing


----------



## Light93 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi
hier meine Bewerbung 
schade nur, dass man den Bildschirm nicht abwählen kann..

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




mein PC-Innenraum und -Komponenten:
Netzteil: Corsair AX750


----------



## AgentG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
ich möchte mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC bewerben.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiger PC:
Mainboard: MSI B85M-P33
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler
GPU: jetzt: Gainward gtx 660, 2GB GDDR5 (siehe bild) Bestellt: XFX Radeon R9 380 Black Edition, 4GB GDDR5 
RAM: 2x 4GiByte DDR3-1600
Netzteil: LC-Power Super Silent LC6550 V2.2 550W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya

Wie man sieht würde mir die Auffrischung meines PC-Systems gut tun 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sickness (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 
meine aktuellen Komponenten :
Intel i7 860
ASUS Maximus 3 Formula
8GB Corsair
Samsung 840 120 GB
PowerColor R9 290 

Hier meine gewünschte Aufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank. 


Innenraum Bild :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redlion09 (9. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, liebes PCGH Team 

Ich bin Steve und würde zugerne die Grafikkarte von MSI haben.

Mein System : 
            CPU: i5 4690K auf 4.5Ghz Laufen deswegen auch kein neues Mainboard und CPU 
            GPU: Club 3D Radeon HD 7950 13SERIES Deswegen die Neue Graka
            Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1866mhz 
            Mainboard: Asus Maximus Ranger VII
            Festplatte: Seageat SSHD 1000GB Dafür die 260 GB SSD 
            Netzteil: Corsair RM650 
            CPU Kühler: Enermax LiqMax II
            Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-I Schwarz

Das was ich gerne haben möchte: 
           Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
           Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
           SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
           Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
           Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

           Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wäre ein Traum wenn ich der Glückliche mit 3 weiteren bin. *-*


----------



## aaronschlueter98 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH- Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Aufrüstung meines Gaming-PC's.
Mein aktueller Gaming-PC sieht aus wie folgt:

Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690k
GPU: Zotac Geforce GTX 970 amp! extreme edition
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport (2x4 GByte)
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Gehäuse: Bitfenix  Shinobi mit Sichtfenster schwarz
Monitor: Asus VS248H 61 cm (24 Zoll)

Wunschkonfiguration: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Aaron Schlüter


----------



## Light93 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

deine alten Teile werden auch an dich zurück geschickt


----------



## Chrieschan (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,  

erstmal wollte ich sagen das dies ein super Gewinnspiel ist und mir sehr gerne eure Videos auf Youtube ansehe.
Also ich glaube zwar nicht das ich hier gewinne weil mein PC wahrscheinlich noch nicht so alt ist das er gepimpt werden muss bis auf mein Netzteil und meine Grafikkarte.
Aber ich dachte mir ich probier es trotzdem mal. 


Mein jetziger PC hat folgendes:

Gehäuse: be quiet silent base 800 (orang)
CPU: Intel Core i70k
CPU Lüfter: be quiet dark rock pro 3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 2 GB
Mainboard: Asus H87 Plus
Arbeitsspeicher: Avexir 4x4 DDR3 1600

so ich hoffe ich hab alles wichtige aufgezählt.

Nun mein Wunsch-PC:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)


allen natürlich viel Glück.


----------



## Pschneider (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

mein pc:
amd penohm(tm) x4 965 3,4ghz
asus gtx 660 2gb II oc
16gb ram ddr3 1600mhz
netzteil:650 watt
gehäuse:nicht bekannt
festplatte 500gb
cpu-kühler:arcticcooler freezer 13

mein wunschset:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

PS:ist für nen flugsimulator(X-Plane 10)


----------



## MisterSwings (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aloha Community,

Mein altes System:
AMD Phenom x4 965BE
Scythe Mugen 3
Asrock 970 Extreme 3
8 Gigabyte Corsair Ram 1600 MHZ
Crucial SSD 120 GB
2xSata HDD 500+250GB
LG DVD/RW Brenner
Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Windforce Gigabyte Edition
Zalman Z11 Plus
Be Quit Pure Power l8 530 Watt
Neues System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## jvc_vhs (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Pimp my PC

Bisherige Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS P5E3 Deluxe + Xeon X3323
Netzteil: Xilence XQ LinearPower 500 Watt SPS-XP500.XQ
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
Lüfter: Coolink SWiF2 Fan 920 + Coolink SWiF2 Fan 1200
Grafikkarte: PNY NVIDIA Quadro 410
SSD: SanDisk SSD 128 GB SDSSDP-128G
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
RAM: 4GB(2×2GB) DDR3-1600 CORSAIR DOMINATOR CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 und 2GB DDR3-1333 CORSAIR Value Select VS2GB1333D3
Gehäuse: Arctic Cooling Silentium T2
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens SCENICVIEW B17-2
Video-Capture-Karte: Blackmagic DeckLink HD Studio PCIe

Hätte gerne mehr Arbeitsspeicher für Videoschnitt. Hochaulösender Monitor für Bildbearbeitung.

Ausgewählte Produkte: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Daniel M.


----------



## sirwuffi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH - Redaktion,
meine Wunschliste fürs "Side"-Grade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit meiner Auswahl geht es weniger um die Optimierung der Spieleleistung, sondern mehr um die Erneuerung der Plattform des Computers. Damit soll eine Grundlage für die nächsten Jahre gelegt werden, mit neuen Technologien wie NVMe. Bei der Wahl des Mainboards war das Vorhandensein eines PCI Slot ausschlaggebend, um meine Audigy 2 weiter nutzen zu können (teils Nostalgie, teils für Kompatibilität zum Inspire 5700). Zudem kann ich mit dem neuen Board alle SSDs aus meinem Speicher-Sandwich mit voller Geschwindigkeit anbinden. Die Verdoppelung des RAMs wird bei der Nutzung von virtuellen Maschinen und RAM-Disks von Vorteil sein. Beim Netzteil fiel die Wahl auf das Dark Power Pro 11, da es auch bei geringer Auslastung das Effizienteste der Drei ist.

Meine vorhandene Hardware
CPU: Intel I5-3570K
Kühler: Thermalright  Archon 
Board: Asus P8Z68-V 
RAM: 4 x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600 
Grafik: Asus GTX 670 OC
SSD: 2x 240GB Intel 730 (RAID 0) & 240GB Intel 530 & 20GB Intel 311_ (für SRT caching) _
 HDD: 500GB 2,5'' WD Black 
 Soundkarten: Creative Audigy 2 & Asus Xonar DX
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 87+ 500W
Gehäuse: LianLi V-1100S  Plus II
Lüfter: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm 
LG GGC-H20L  Blu-Ray Laufwerk
 Aquaero 4.0 
Monitor: Philips 24'' 1980x 1200

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke der PCGH & den Sponsoren für die interessante Aktion.

PS: Vielleicht komm ich dann auch endlich dazu die Front USB 2.0 Anschlüsse gegen USB 3.0(3.1) zu tauschen. Der passende Adapter liegt schon eine kleine Ewigkeit hier herum...


----------



## ettsen (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH-Team,

ich finde eure Aktion richtig cool, daher möchte ich auch gern daran teilnehmen! 

Mein aktuelles System sieht aus wie folgt:

Mainboard: Gigabyte H97-D3H
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 - 4790
Prozessorkühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600MHz 8GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master G550M 
Festplatten: SSD Crucial MX100 (128 GB); HDD WD Green (1TB)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N 400 MidiTower
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 970 Gigabyte Gaming G1

Habe bei der Konfiguration leider am falschen Ende gespart, Netzteil und Mainboard vertragen sich nicht miteinander. 
Der ATX-Standard ist (laut Aussage von Gigabyte) nicht kompatibel, was zu Instabilität des Systems und der USB-Geräte (u.a. Maus) führt.
Außerdem nutze ich zur Zeit einen 17 Zoll Monitor und würde mich an der Stelle riesig über ein Upgrade freuen!

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration sieht aus wie folgt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen, wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern aber auch viel Glück 

Danke für die tolle Aktion und beste Grüße!


----------



## SeltenSoDumm (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ersteinmal ein herzliches dankeschön an das PCGH Team für viele Jahre sachliche und ehrliche Kritiken zu Spielen, welche mir bei der Überlegung mir ein Game zuzulegen stets geholfen haben, sowie für die Infovideos in Bezug auf Hardware durch die ich viel im Umgang und Zusammenbau von Hardwarekomponenten gelernt habe.

So nun erst mal zu meiner Person.
Ich bin 27 Jahre alt von Beruf Altenpfleger und meine Freizeit verbringe ich entweder mit Freunden, auf Reisen oder am PC. Wenn am Computer, dann entweder servertechnisch (betreiben einen öffentlich zugänglichen Minecraft Server mit dem Thema WarGear) oder zocken von storrylastigen oder strategischen singleplayer oder Coop Spielen.

Ich würde mich eher als kritischen Gamer betrachten, der eben auch mal spiele zockt die nicht immer Mainstream sind.

Ich möchte jetzt Menschen nicht kritisieren die sich jeden neuen Teil der COD-Reihe kaufen und sich damit zufrieden geben aber mir sind solche Games erstens zu eintönig zweitens muss ich mich nicht mit anderen im ständigen konkurrenz kampf messen. Für mich ist allem und allein der Unterhaltungsfaktor wichtig. Ein Spiel sollte mir eine gute Geschichte erzählen,
mich zum lachen oder zum nachdenken bringen und wenn es richtig punkten will eine Message hinterlassen 

Zu den Games die ich gefeiert habe zählen
-  Gothic I und II
-  Metal Gear Solid Reihe (auch wenn diese vorrangig für PS ist)
-  Bioshock Reihe
-  DragonAge Reihe
-  Mass Effect 1 -3
-  Fallout 3
-  Skyrim
-  die Reihe von Saints Row
-  Binary Domain
-  Empire Earth (nur den ersten Teil)
-  WarCraft 1 und 2
-  Serious Sam (Ja sehr trashig aber ich mag Trash wenn er gut gemacht ist)

Jedoch auch Survival Games wie Minecraft und SpaceEngineers haben es mir wirklich angetan.
Eben mit beschrenkten Mitteln Dinge bauen zu können die Episch aussehen oder bestimmte Funktionen ausüben können.

Es ist in den meisten Spielen nichtmal die Grafik allein die mich begeistert sondern das Spiel in seiner Gesamtheit.
Klar sehen Videos und Screenshots von FallOut 4 oder StarCitezen wirklich (ichs sags jetzt mal einfach) GEIL aus aber Grafik allein macht eben noch lange kein gutes Game. Siehe Spiele wie The Binding of Isaac oder um mal etwas ganz altes zu nennen Day of the Tentacle. Klar solche Spiele kann man mit ner MainboardGraka spielen aber in solchen Games ist die Atmosphäre einfach stimmig und auch wenn die Spiele in die jahre gekommen sind, sind sie trotzdem noch toll anzusehen.

Auch wenn mein Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf Grafik gelegt ist, besteht bei mir doch der Anreiz Games auf höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen. Einfach um das Spiel in seiner höchst möglichen Qualität genießen zu können.
Hierfür reicht jedoch mein PC bei neuen Games nicht mehr ganz aus und deshalb bewerbe ich mich bei dieser Aktion.

Mein jetziges System

CPU: AMD FX 6100
GRAKA: GeForve 650Ti von ASUS
RAM: G.SKILL F3-1600  8GB
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
HDD: 2x 500GB Samsung
Netzteil: 580 Watt Xilence
Monitor: Acer 19" AL1906

Gewünschtes System

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)


Warum habe ich folgendes gewählt... und warum zur Hölle hab ich noch 11 Punkte übrig...

Nun ja ersteinmal zur Grafikkarte:

Die 970 GTX von MSI ist wohl momentan DIE 970er auf dem Markt. Ab Werk übertaktet, zusätzlich ausgestattet mit der neustem Kühlergenartion, dem TwinFrozer 5, der einfach mal still steht wenn die GRAKA kaum ausgelastet wegen ihrerer zusätzlichen passiv Kühlung. Dazu Preisleistung unschlagbar...

Der RAM:
Mein Board ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 unterstützt nur DDR3

Das Netzteil: 580Watt xsilence
Mein AMD 6100 +- 3.3 GHZ CPU ist zwar noch ausreichend kann jedoch nicht gegen die neuere AMD Generation 8 und 9 mithalten. Daher die Überlegung auch bald diesen aufzurüsten. Nun ist allseits bekannt das AMD Prozessoeren zum Teil wahre Stromfresser sind. Daher das Netzteil mit 850 Watt.

*Eigendlich sehr schade das viele Spielehersteller oder Engines keinen oder nur wenig Wert auf Multicore Unterstützung legen. Damit könnten Prozessoeren mit 4+ Kernen bessere Perfomence leisten und ältere Modelle länger (UpToDate) sein.
Eine gute Ausnahme ist dahingehend die Cryengine deren bekannteste Spiele welches diese Engine nutzten wohl Crysis und Star Citezen sind.
Aber das nur am Rande...

Der Lüfter
Zu der Wahl des CPU-Kühlers muss ich eigendlich nicht viel sagen. Dieser Kühler ist das aktuelle Flakschiff von be quite.
Damit ist meine CPU bestimmt noch um ein bis zwei MHZ übertaktbar  .

Der Monitor
Ja jetzt kann man sich die Frage stellen, oh mein Gott der Kerl hat doch noch 11 Punkte frei warum zum Himmel nicht der 27" Zoll Monitor  ??
Nun ja ganz einfach derzeit sitze ich ca. 80 cm von meinem aktuellem Bildschirm entfernt. 24 wäre da schon an der Grenze wobei 27 allemal zu groß für diesen Abstand ist, so zumindest meine persönliche Einschätzung.

So jetzt mal zum  Ende, das ist meine Bewerbung, ich bedanke mich am Schluss für die Aktion beim Team von PCGH und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück...

MFG SeltenSoDumm


----------



## Sw4rm (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier kommt meine Bewerbung:
Mein Rechner ist schon fast 5 Jahre alt. Bisher konnte ich alles daddeln, auch wenn es nicht für maximale Einstellungen in den aktuellen Games reichte. Als ich versuchte bei der Starwars Battlefront-Beta mitzumachen. begrüßte mich nach dem ersten Startversuch direkt eine Meldung, die mir sagte, dass ich mindestens 2 GB Grafikkartenram benötige. Aus der Traum! Diese Erfahrung bewog mich zu der Entscheidung die Grafikkarte anstatt des Mainboards + Prozessor zu wählen.  Für die Silent-Lüfter habe ich mich entschieden, weil mein aktueller PC einfach viel zu laut ist. Außerdem bin ich mit meinem jetziges Prozessor-Lüfter sehr zufrieden. Da ich bisher noch keine SSD besitze war auch diese Entscheidung schnell getroffen. Die letzte neue Hardware für meinen PC war das Netzteil und somit fiel die Entscheidung auch schnell auf das große be quiet!-Gehäuse. Warum ich nicht den 27''-Monitor gewählt habe? Ganz einfach. Ich besitze einen 27''-Monitor und für meinen kleinen Daddeltisch ist der einfach viel zu groß. So, jetzt wünsche ich noch allen Glück - natürlich besonders mir selber  - und freue mich auf die Auflösung.

Lg, Sw4rm

Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
Netzteil:  Corsair CX Series 750Watt 80 PLUS Bronze ATX/EPS Netzteil (CX750)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Kühler: Xigmatek Aegir
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Black 8GB DD3 1600 9-9-9-24
HDD: WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
Laufwerk:	Noname




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcelBl (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Dies sind die Komponenten die meinen Computer zu einem richtigem Gaming Pc machen würden.
Grafikkarte:   MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:      be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor:          iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig

Aktueller Computer:
Gehäuse:                   Aerocool Aero-800 Midi-Tower - weiß
Lüfter:                        (Standart Lüfter die bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren)
Prozessor:                Intel Core I7 6600
Mainboard:              MSI Z170A Krait Gaming Mainboard
Arbeitsspeicher:   Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2666
CPU-Kühler:           Scythe SCBSK-2100 Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B CPU-Kühler
Netzteil:                   Corsair RMX750 Netzteil
SSD:                            60GB (Marke unbekannt)
HDD:                          320GB WD 2,5 Zoll (keine genaue Modellbezeichnung)
Monitor:                   BenQ E2200HD LCD Monitor

Wie sie sehen fehlt mir hauptsächlich eine Grafikkarte um die Spiele die
bald kommen und auch aktuelle mit ordentlichen FPS spielen kann.

Es Würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde. 
Wenn nicht ist auch nicht so schlimm.

MFG  
Marcel B.


----------



## slytanic1987 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich ich mich um die Aufrüstung meines Gaming Pc(xd)
Das sind die Komponenten die ich ausgesucht habe
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)

Das sind die Aktuellen Sachen
	Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
	AMD Phenom II X4 965	30 °C
	Deneb 45nm Technologie
RAM
	8,00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-970A-UD3 (Socket M2)	31 °C
Grafik
	BenQ GL2450 (1920x1080@60Hz)
	2047 MBNVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 (Gigabyte)	27 °C
Speicher
	931GB TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 ATA Device (SATA)	31 °C
Optische Laufwerke
	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device
Audio
	Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## Tweetmaster (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
coole Aktion, hier meine Hardware.....

CPU: Intel Core i5 3450
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: AS Rock Z77 Pro3
GPU: Gigabite GeForce GTX 670 OC 2 GB GDDR5 Windforce 3
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
PSU: BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 400W
SSD: 128 GB Samsung SSD 830
HDD: 1 TB
Gehäuse: Cooltek Timaios
Monitor: Acer 24" Full HD

Upgradewunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Djang0 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, Moin
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Aufrüstung meines Gaming-PC's. 
Mein aktueller Gaming-PC sieht aus wie folgt:

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis + be quiet! Silent Wings 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC
RAM: 4 x 4096 MB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Red (PC4-19200)
SSD: Mushkin Chronos G2 240GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 640 GB
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster CM690 II
Monitor: 24" Acer G246HLB
Netzteil: Corsair GS800

Wunschkonfiguration:

Graka: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45

Aktuelle Innenansicht
http://i64.tinypic.com/2qwo4np.jpg


----------



## flow12 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr schöne Aktion von PCGH. Mein Rechner hat nun auch schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich und hat mir immer treue Dienste während meines Studiums geleistet.
Sei es beim Rendern, Programmieren, Streaming, Bildbearbeitungen, Zocken, oder beim schauen von nicht jugendfreien Filmen. 
So langsam sehe ich jedoch ein, dass Gwynbleidd, Bruce Wayne und Jacob Frye wohl eher Selbstmord begehen würden als auf meinem Bildschirm zu erscheinen.
(bei dem "Kabelmanagement" sowieso).

Deshalb müssten mein Pc mal dringend gepimpt werden.

Meine bisher verbauten Komponenten.

GiBy GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 Z68 RG SA 
2x D3 4GB 1600-999 Blu KHX 
Zalman Z9 Plus ATX
XFX 650W XXX Edition ATX 
Zalman CNPS 7X LED 
Int Core i5-2400 3100 1155 TRAY
Aerocool Touch 1000 Panel blck 5,25"
Zota2GB D5 X GTX650 Ti R
Sams 1TB HD103SJ SP Barracuda SA2
ORICO HD-PW6101 6-fach HDD Power Switch

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier noch eine kleine Anmerkung, die man getrost ignorieren kann.

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe. Bei Pimp my Pc geht es darum, dass viele Personen ein Produkt der Klasse A wollen, da sie ein Produkt der Klasse B besitzen. 
Doch da die Kosten von Produkt A nicht erschwinglich sind, wäre ein Produkt C wohl eher geeignet, wären da nur nicht ein Paar Teile, die bei Produkt C fehlen würden. Diese könnten 
sie jedoch aus Produkt B extrahieren, falls sie die Begabung dazu hätten.
Deshalb wählen andere Personen, vier Personen der zuerst genannten aus, um ein Produkt D herzustellen, welches sich aus dem Produkt B und dem Produkt C ergibt und so dem Produkt A sehr nahe kommt.


----------



## Natlia_0975 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

mein 15-Jähriger Sohn hat sich vor rund 2 einhalb Jahren seinen eigenen PC gekauft und darauf war er sehr stolz, weil er mir zeigen wollte das er schon Finanziell unabhängig von mir ist. 
Naja, nach seinem PC blieb von seinem Taschengeld natürlich kaum was übrig, weshalb ich ihm die meisten Spiele, die er sich gewünscht hat, gekauft und geschenkt habe. 
Hier sieht man ja wie "unabhängig" er von mir ist. 
Eigentlich war so gegen Mitte 2013 Stille was neue Komponenten eines PCs angeht. 
Doch es kam der Tag als er sich ein Spiel kaufte, wessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt, und er zu mir kam und sagte er brauche einen neuen PC, weil die sogenannte Fps Rate bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen ganz unten ist. 
Das war erstmal eine sehr knifflige Situation für mich, weil ich nicht wusste wie ich ihm es erklären sollte, dass er keinen Taschengeldvorschuss für die nächsten drei Jahre bekommen kann, weil ich als alleinerziehende Mutter leider nicht so ein Reichtum wie Bill Gates besitze. 
Okay Scherz beiseite, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie blöd das für ihn seien muss, dass immer mehr Erweiterungen für seine Lieblingsspiele und neue Spiele erscheinen und er nur sparen kann bis er genug Geld für eine anständige Grafikkarte hat und das Jahre dauert. 
Als dann letztes Jahr Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Need for Speed, Sims etc. erschienen war das natürlich ganz gemein... .  Deshalb kam mein Sohn nochmals zu mir und hat mich letztes Jahr gefragt, ob er zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte bekommen könnte. 
Er meinte irgendwas vonwegen GTX 980? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Natürlich bin ich sofort online gegangen und hab geguckt wie viel so eine Grafikkarte kostet.
Als ich den übertriebenen Preis von +500 Euro gesehen habe, war mir natürlich sofort klar, dass ich mir das nicht leisten könnte. Deswegen musste sich mein Sohn mit 2 Staffeln von The Big Bang Theory zufrieden geben. Komischerweise war er das auch und im Laufe diese Jahres sind weitere seiner Lieblingsspiele erschienen weie The Wicther 3, 
Need for Speed, Anno 2205 und noch ein neues Assassins Creed. Solche Spiele hat er sich dann von seinem Geburtstagsgeld etc. gekauft, nur leider will er sie nicht mehr installieren weil er weiß das er sie auf niedrigsten Einstellungen gerade so spielen kann. Das größte Problem für mich ist, dass auch eine Spielekonsole mit Spiel viel kostet und ich ihm leider diesen Wunsch erfüllen kann. So habe ich mich natürlich im Laufe der Zeit schlau gemacht wie man dies und 
das billig kriegt aber es war so ziemlich nichts günstig genug um es ihm zu schenken und da bald Weihnachten ansteht und er nur noch gute bis sehr gute Noten mit Nachhause bringt, möchte ich ihm natürlich so sehr wie möglich entlohnen .Leider reichen ihm Anerkennung und Lob und Stolz nicht, stimmt,
denn wie er sagt "Lob,Stolz und Anerkennung sind zwar super zu bekommen und zu haben, aber all dies bringt meine Spiele nicht zum Laufen". 
Das ist der ausschließliche Grund weshalb ihr,das PCGH-Team, meine einzige Möglichkeit ihm das schönste Weihnachtsfest zu bieten. 
Zum Glück kauft er sich von seinem Taschengeld jeden Monat die neueste Ausgabe PCGH und hat mir von eben dieser Aktion erzählt.
 Das einzige was er an seinem PC  aufgerüstet hat, ist eine neue ssd, damit das System wenigstens einbisschen zügiger ist, im Gegensatz zu seinen Spielen. 
Seinen Aussagen nach ging fast das ganze Geld auf das Mainbord und die CPU (damals noch fast ganz neu), weil das eine zukunftssichere Hardware ist. 
Das was übrig blieb hat er in die Grafikkarte reingesteckt welche seinen aussagen nach sehr alt für die Verhältnisse sei. Jetzt hat er aber neue Spiele für 2016 im Visier die nächstes Jahr rauskommen und wie immer viel Viel zu anfordernd für sein Grafikkarte sind. 
Deshalb hab ich die 980 Ti gewählt, weil sie stärker als die 970 ist,laut meinem Sohn, und weil ich ihm versprochen habe "wenn schon ein  neuer Pc, dann soll er der stärkste und schönste sein". 
Deshalb auch das neue Gehäuse, weil dessen Aussehen mich angetan hat. Abgesehen ob das Aussehen seines, falls gewonnen WOFÜR ICH JESUS ANFLEHE meinem Sohn etwas super tolles zu schenken,neuen Pc anders aussieht, wird es ihm egal sein wie er aussieht,
denn wenn er herausfindet wie stark der PC ist, wird er durchdrehen.
Ich sehe es jetzt schon vor mir. Wenn er diesen Bildschirm aber sieht, den man ja direkt dazu bekommt, wird er glaube ich nicht mehr aus seinem Zimmer, geschweige denn, weg vom PC bzw. Bildschirm gehen . 

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, dass Ich Natalia(Benutzername Schreibfehler), euch Redakteuren meine Situation beschreiben kann und wenn es klappen sollte h eine überglückliche Mutter mit einem noch überglücklicherem Kind bin! Da bin ich mir sicher. 
Das einzige was ich hoffe ist, dass bei der Länge dieses Beitrags, er trotzdem genauso beachtet wird wie bei allen anderen.

Hier die Hardware Angaben des PCs vom Sohnemann:
Mainbord: Asus H87-Pro
Prozessor: Intel i5-4430 3,0 GHz
Grafikkarte: GTX 465 1.024MB
Festpaltte: 1 TB HHD
SSD: 250 GB Samsung
RAM: 4GB
Netzteil:Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: (Der Rechnung nach)Middle Gaming Tower


Was ich meinem SOhn als Geschenk vermachen will

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Naja, das einzige was ich machen kann ist beten und deshalbe, leibes Tema, wünscht mir Viel Glück und währenddessen bete ich zu den Göttern!
Hoffentlich bis bald
Natalia Vasiljevic


----------



## Gamesty (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH - Team,

coole Aktion .

Erst einmal vielen lieben Dank an das PCGH-Team für diese Tollen Aktionen die sie auf die Beine stellen, und die vielen Infos über neue Spiele und Updates.
Und natürlich auch vielen Dank an MSI, bequiet! und iiyama für die diese Tollen Produkte.

Bei mir ist es schon fast Tradition, meinen Pc immer um Weihnachten herum zu Upgraden,
und so bin ich auf dieser Seite hier gelandet um eine Frage wegen einer neuen Grafikkarte zu stellen, welche von vielen netten Nutzern beantwortet wurde. 
Nachdem ich nach ähnlichen fragen wie meiner gesucht habe, bin ich dann bei Aufrüst Aktion gelandet, und das wäre natürlich perfekt.

Da ich grad wie oben schon genannt beim aufrüsten meine´s PCs bin, jedoch knapp bei Kasse bin,
und es sich nicht richtig lohnen würde neue Komponenten zu Kaufen für das Geld was ich habe, dachte ich, dass ich hier mal mit mache .

Ich habe meinen ersten richtigen Pc bei einem Computer laden Zusammen stellen lassen, da ich mich noch nicht so gut mit Hardware auskannte. Dieser war jedoch zum Spiele Spielen überhaupt nicht geeignet (gt 610, ...),
sondern nur für die Grundlegende dinge gedacht wie zum Beispiel Browsen oder Office. Also habe ich mir nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Netzteil gekauft, und dafür mein ganzen erspartes ausgegeben.

Nun habe ich meine Grafikkarte und mein Netzteil seit 2 Jahren.
Meine GTX 770 2gb  hat mir immer Spaß gemacht, und mich nie im Stich gelassen (außer das sie manchmal Pfeift, und das tut sie jetzt nicht wirklich schön ). 
Doch so langsam sollte man sie in den Ruhestand setzen, da sie langsam Symptome eines baldigen Ausfalls zeigt , und auch Probleme mit Aktuellen Spielen hat.
Ich habe zum Beispiel manchmal Bild Aussetzter und Pixel Fehler bei Grafik intensiven Spielen wie GTA 5 und Arma 3.
Ich habe auch des öfteren Spiel Abstürzte wegen einem Anzeigefehler. So kann man wirklich keine Spiele Genießen.
Außerdem hab ich wegen dem leider sehr begrenztem Vram von 2gb sehr viele Ruckler.
Unter anderem hat sie auch das wie oben kurz angesprochene Spulenfiepen, welches sehr nervt. Generell ist meine Grafikkarte ziemlich laut.
Was gefühlt noch Stärker wurde nach der Zeit.
Jetzt hört man immer beim Spielen einen unangenehmen Hohen ton im Hintergrund.

Deshalb habe ich mich für die Stärkste Grafikkarte entschieden, die GTX 980ti. Genau diese war schon seit dem Release auf meiner Wunschliste.
Sie würde sich durch das Schwarz- rote Design perfekt an mein Gehäuse anpassen samt Schwarzen Netzteil und CPU-Kühler.
Außerdem ist das MSI Modell meiner Meinung nach das schönste der GTX 980ti reihe.
Doch wie es halt immer ist, reicht mein Geld für das Schätzchen nicht aus.
Wenn ich sie hier bei dieser Aktion kriegen würde, wäre ich Wahrscheinlich der glücklichste Mensch der Welt, und würde erstmal vor Freude umfallen.
Durch das teil hätte mein Pc endlich mal wieder nen "bisschen" Power unter`m Hintern, und das auch länger.
Außerdem muss ich aufpassen das Mein Pc nicht wegfliegt bei der Leistung, aber das wäre mir dann auch egal.
Ketten sind ja nicht so teuer.
Und dafür sollte mein Geld dann wohl reichen .

Mein Prozessor ist noch relativ jung, von Anfang des Jahres.
Der hat schon nen RIESEN Unterschied gemacht beim umstieg von meinem alten Prozzi, dem AMD FX-6100 auf meinen jetzigen i7 4790.
Deswegen bleibt der auch erstmal noch drinne.
Und durch dieses Upgrade war wieder das ganze ersparte weg für das Jahr, doch das musste halt sein.
Und dieses Jahr liegt eben nicht genug auf dem Tisch, um meinen Pc zu "retten".

Mein Netzteil sollte auch gewechselt werden beim nächsten Grafikkarten tausch, da es einfach schon veraltet ist (Hach geht das schnell mit Hardware...).
Für Grafikkarten wie meine jetzige ist das Netzteil sicherlich noch gut, doch für solche Monster wie die GTX 980ti möchte man dann doch lieber noch mehr Schutz haben.
Deswegen steht schon ein neues auf meiner Traum Pc Liste.
Ansprechend finde ich auch die 80+ Gold Zertifizierung und die Silent Wings Lüfter, sodass man das Netzteil so gut wie nicht hört.
Und natürlich das Kabel Management, dann hat man nen schön aufgeräumten Pc.
Außerdem habe ich bis jetzt mit bequiet! nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse bin ich noch recht zufrieden, deswegen habe ich mich für das Sowieso benötigte Netzteil entschieden.

Und auch über den Monitor würde ich mich sehr Freuen, da er wie ich finde gut aussieht, und ich dann endlich mal nen guten Monitor hätte.
Und auch die 2ms wären ne nette Sache. 
Außerdem kann man ihn im Hochformat betreiben, was auch wie ich finde auch ne nette Sache ist.

Und ne große SSD wäre auch mal was nettes. Auf meiner aktuellen ist nicht mal 1gb frei. Und da wäre ne SSD mit so viel Platz perfekt für meine Spiele.
Und generell das deutlich schnellere Arbeiten mit verschiedenen Programmen würde das Arbeiten grundlegend ändern.
Ich habe mich für die SSD entschieden, da Arbeitsspeicher grad extrem günstig ist, 
und mir gerade noch die 8gb reichen. Und wenn sie bald nicht mehr reichen, kann ich ja noch immer Aufrüsten. 
Ich glaube ich habe von einer zweiten großen SSD mehr, als von 16gb RAM.

Durch den Dark Rock Pro 3 wäre dann auch Endlich!!! mein Pc leise. Da mein jetziger fast den ganzen Lärm des Pcs ausmacht.
Nämlich wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit etwas Hoch Schraube, hört es sich so an, als würde ein Düsenjet starten.
Außerdem würde er die Temperatur von meinem Prozessor noch wesentlich verringern.
Wobei mein Pc auch gleichzeitig gerade als Heizung dient .
Außerdem passt er von seinem Schlichten, aber Schicken Design perfekt zu meinem Schwarzen Gehäuse.
Ich habe mich nicht für die Lüfter entschieden, da ich mir vor ca. 1 Monat 3 Lüfter gekauft habe, mit denen ich im großen und ganten Zufrieden bin.
Deswegen fand ich den Kühler wichtiger.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Was ich Spiele:

•	Grand Theft Auto V/Online
•	Arma 3
•	DayZ
•	Vllt. das kommende Need For Speed
•	Garry´s Mod
•	Rust
•	The Crew Wild Hunt
•	Und manchmal ne runde The Forest
•	Bald vllt. dann noch Fallout 4 und The Witcher 3



Und noch viele weitere Spiele in der Zukunft. 
Doch die volle Pracht der Spiele kann ich mit meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte nicht sehen. Leider.
Und da würde die GTX 980ti natürlich Abhilfe verschaffen.

Ich liebe Zocken, wenn ich schlechte Laune habe, macht es mich wieder glücklich.
Wenn ich gute Laune habe, wird sie noch besser.
Und natürlich ist man noch Glücklicher, wenn alles Reibungslos funktioniert, und das würde es mit dem Upgrade.
Man kann zwar auch Spiele auf niedrigen Einstellungen Genießen, aber trotzdem macht es einen gewaltigen unterschied wenn man auf den höchsten Einstellungen Spielt.

Und natürlich muss ich hier noch einmal Hinzuschreiben, dass es hier sicherlich Bewerbungen gibt, die ein viel schlechteres System haben als ich.
Doch wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, hat meine Grafikkarte nen paar Macken, und ich habe so das Gefühl das sie nicht mehr alt so lange mit macht. Und dann stände ich ohne Grafikkarte da :/.

Ich würde mich Unglaublich freuen zu Gewinnen, da ich noch nie irgendwo Gewonnen habe, und es langsam mal Zeit wäre .
Und das Gefühl haben sagen zu können: Ich habe bei Pimp my Pc Gewonnen ist Unbeschreiblich.

Und am ende des Textes wollte ich noch einmal Schreiben, dass ich die Idee mit der freien Auswahl der Komponenten und dem hin- und her schieben sehr gut finde. Ist echt gelungen.


Tja, und das war´s dann auch schon.
Ich freue mich dabei zu sein,
und wünsche jedem anderen Teilnehmer dieser Aktion viel Glück . 


----------------------------------------------------------------_]Gamesty[_-----------------------------------------------------------------
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 [Hier mein Aktuelles System]

•	Prozessor: i7 4790
•	Grafikkarte: Gigabyte gtx 770 2gb
•	Arbeitsspeicher: g.skill 8gb 1330mhz
•	Mainboard: ASRock h97 Pro4
•	Monitor: Benq GL2450hs
•	Festplatte(n): Crucial MX100 128gb SSD, WD 500gb HDD, Seagate 1000gb HDD
•	Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200r
•	Netzteil: Bequiet! PurePower l8 630w

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 [Meine Traum Komponenten für Meinen Traum Pc]

•	Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
•	CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
•	SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
•	Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
•	Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und hier noch nen paar Bilder von meinem Pc. Extra Aufgeräumt. Ich weiß, er ist nen bisschen dreckig. Doch wenn ich die neuen Komponenten bekommen würde, mache ich ihn täglich mindestens 5 mal sauber, Versprochen .

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
-------------------------------------------------------------------------Festplatte-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------500gb HDD-----------------------------------------------
----------Gehäuse Außen-------------Grafikkarte----------------1000gb HDD-----------------Gehäuse Außen---------


----------



## Epohwena (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich glaube ich habe schon gefühlte 48h Stunden mit dem Aufrüstrechner verbracht.
Super gemacht von euch das macht richtig Spaß die Punkte hin und her zu schieben!

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal und gewählt habe ich nun folgendes:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So bin schon voll im Wahn wegen euch deshalb habe ich den Arbeitsspeicher jetzt selbst schon auf 16GB aufgerüstet ist ja im moment verdammt günstig
und die 980ti ist vielleicht doch etwas zu übertrieben für meinen fx6300 deshalb hab ich nochmal alles umgeworfen.

Allerdings denke ich es wird jetzt mal Zeit meine alten Platten durch eine gescheite große SSD zu ersetzen.

Der größte Schwachpunkt in meinem System ist die Nvidia Quadro die ich als Ersatz für meine kürzlich kaputtgegangene Radeon HD7850 geschenkt bekommen habe. 
Allerdings ist mit der Quadro leider kein Spiel mehr möglich, bin ja schon froh das ich unter Windows 10 überhaupt ein Bild sehe und an CAD habe ich nicht wirklich Interesse………
Zusammen mit der Grafikkarte hatte sich mein Netzteil verabschiedet dieses habe ich aber schon in weiser Voraussicht mit einem neuen Leistungsstärkeren ersetzt.
Deshalb habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 970 entschieden vielleicht könnt ihr mir dann auch gleich helfen meinen fx6300 zu übertaten da ich mich das bisher selbst nicht getraut habe.
Denke bei der Grafikkarte würde es dann auch Sinn machen.

Das be quiet Gehäuse in Orange wäre wirklich ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein kultiges gelbes Chieftec Dragon das langsam echt mal gewechselt werden sollte. 
Auch wegen dem Gewicht und den blöden 80mm Lüfter-Öffnungen weshalb ich natürlich das  be quiet Lüfter-Set dazu gewählt habe.
Und da ich sowieso Iiyama Fan bin würde der ProLite B2783QSU-B1 perfekt zusätzlich zu meinem alten 22Zoll Iiyama  passen und ich könnte endlich mal ausprobieren wie das so mit 2 Bildschirmen ist.

Tja thats my dream und hier mein System noch mal im Detail:

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2207WS (22 Zoll, 1680X1050)
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon DX-01YLD (CS-601) gelb mit 80mm Gehäuselüftern
Netzteil: Enermax MaxPro 500W ATX 2.3 (EMP500AGT)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz
Prozessor-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Grafikkarte: PNY NVIDIA Quadro FX1400
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB DDR3-1866Mhz
Festplatten: SSD Intel X25-M G2 Postville 120GB und 
HDD Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB (SATA 3,5“ mit 7200rpm)
Optische-Laufwerke: BluRay Asus BC-12D2HT und DVD Matshita SW830
Sonstiges:
Usb 3.0 Frontpanel  (wird aber nicht mehr benötigt bei einem neuen Gehäuse…..)
Wechselrahmen und Cardreader  sind eigentlich nur noch drinnen weil ich die Original Gehäuseblenden nicht mehr finde………..

Total Geil selbst das PC Fotoshooting mit 500Watt Baustrahler hat bock gemacht und mim Hochdruck-Kompressor hab ich ihn bei der Gelegenheit dann auch gleich mal entstaubt *smile* und hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## Caduzzz (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schöne Aktion PCGH und Partner!

Bin aber trotzdem mal so fies und drücke denjenigen die Daumen, die hier länger als ein halbes Jahr sind und/oder mehr als 100 oder mehr Beiträge haben  ...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bin gerade arbeitslos geworden und da mich spielen etwas ablenken kann und ich jetzt mehr Zeit habe hätte ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet aber es fehlt momentan natürlich das Geld

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Asus Rampage Formula X48
4GB DDR 2 Corsair Ram
AMD Radeon HD 5770


----------



## Lostian (9. November 2015)

*Bewerbung:  Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf !*

[size=+2]* Bewerbung für das "Pimp My PC"- Gewinnspiel 2015 *​​[/size]
[size=+1]*von Lostian​*[/size]

[size=+1]Hallo liebes PCGamesHardware-Team und Leser/innen,[/size]

Da ich begeisterter PCGamesHardware-Leser bin und es auf eurem YouTube-Channel entdeckt habe, wurde ich auf dieses Gewinnspiel erst so richtig aufmerksam, obwohl mich schon einige Bekannte darauf hingewiesen haben. Erstmal großen Dank an PCGH, dass sie sich sehr freundliche Sachen einfallen lassen um ihre Leser zufrieden zu stellen. Und natürlich auch einen Dank an MSI, be quiet! und iiyama , die sich bereiterklärten bei diesem Gewinnspiel zu sponsoren.
Ich nehme sehr gerne an diesem Gewinnspiel teil, da  ich vor einem knappen viertel Jahr ein sehr großes Problem mit meinem PC hatte. Den PC habe ich vor guten 3 Jahren gebraucht für "nur" 150€ (Freundschaftspreis) gekauft und dieser war bereits damals eine richtig lahme Möhre. Ich hänge gute 5-8h pro Tag vor dem Rechner und es ist ein echter Krampf jedes mal allen anderen im TS³ zuzuhören, wie sie das neuste Battlefield, Warframe, Far Cry und und und, spielen. Natürlich ist der Neid groß, aber ich habe kein Geld um mir etwas besseres zu leisten. Wie bereits gesagt, hatte ich vor einem viertel Jahr ein Problem. Und zwar hat jeder PC sein Ende und somit hat sich das 7 Jahre alte Netzteil verabschiedet und das Motherboard, sowie die CPU mitgerissen. Die Teile wurden nach ca. einem Monat erneuert und mein PC wurde gepimpt... naja... teilweise. Mein übrig gebliebenes Konfirmationsgeld musste dran glauben, weswegen ich nun keinen Führerschein mehr machen kann. Im Moment hänge ich auf einer Kombination aus relativ neuer Technik und welcher von vor 6-7  Jahren rum, was auf Dauer echt nervig ist. Zum Einen ist der Rechner recht flott, aber spielen kann ich immer noch nicht. Zocken, bzw. momentan eher Oldschoolgames zum 10. Mal durchspielen, ist das einzige Hobby von mir, muss ich dazu sagen, sprich ich wurde den PC sehr viel in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hatte noch keine Hoffnung überhaupt neue Hardware bezahlen zu können, bis ich euer YouTube-Video gesehen habe. Das PimpUp würde mir und meinem PC also sehr gut tun und ich würde euch vergöttern.

*______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​*
[size=+1]*Mein aktuelles System: *​[/size]


Spoiler





* Komponente *

|
* Bezeichnung *

| 
*Beschreibung *

|
* Status *
*Netzteil*
 | 430 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze | Keine Mängel bisher festgestellt, Neuteil - gekauft im Sommer 2015 | 
voll funktionstüchtig
*Motherboard*
 | ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150 | Keine Mängel bisher festgestellt, kann allerdings kein Front-USB 3.0 nutzen, Neuteil - gekauft im Sommer 2015 |
 voll funktionstüchtig
*Prozessor*
 | Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 | Keine Mängel bisher festgestellt, reicht locker für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre, Neuteil - gekauft im Sommer 2015 | 
voll funktionstüchtig
*Prozessor-Kühler*
 | be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler | Keine Mängel bisher festgestellt,  hält die CPU sehr schön kühl, Neuteil - gekauft im Sommer 2015 | 
voll funktionstüchtig
*Arbeitsspeicher*
 | 1x 8GiByte Crucial Technology DDR3-1333MHz | Vergleichsweise langsam, reicht dennoch aus, da 8GiByte genug sind | 
 voll funktionstüchtig, aber alt 
*Festplatte/HDD*
 | 500GB Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C HDS721050CLA362 | Reicht ebenfalls aus, auch wenn  vielleicht gerade so 20 Spiele drauf passen und sie nur 3GB/s schafft | 
 voll funktionstüchtig, lässt trotzdem zu Wünschen übrig 
*Optisches Laufwerk*
 | TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB ATA Device | Hört sich zwar an wie eine Kettensäge, funktioniert allerdings | 
 voll funktionstüchtig, aber sehr laut 
*Grafikkarte*
 | Nvidia 550ti 2GB | Schafft leider kaum noch ein Spiel auf nicht mal niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen, sehr alt | 
 reicht schon lange nicht mehr aus 
*Gehäuse*
 | Unbekannt | Hat schon vieles abbekommen, sprich Kratzer, Risse, heraus gebrochene/eingedrückte Laufwerkabdeckung und durch einen Sturz muss die Front von Tape gehalten werden (Vorbesitzer ist der PC die Treppe heruntergefallen) | 
braucht dringend eine Erneuerung
*Monitor*
 | Videoseven CMC 17 | Leider nur ein 4:3 Bildformat | 
 Mit 4:3 fast unmöglich etwas anständig zu spielen 



[size=+1]*Fazit*​[/size]

Mein aktueller Rechner ist also auf der einen Seite auf einem sehr alten Stand und bewältigt nichts bis gar nichts in Sachen Gaming und auf der anderen Seite ist er sehr zuverlässig und schnell. Alles was meinen PC also ausbremst sind die Grafikkarte, der RAM und die Festplatte (aber das bietet ihr leider nicht an). Das Gehäuse sollte auch erneuert werden und Lüfter wären sehr von Vorteil, da sich mein aktueller Rechner sehr leicht erhitzt. Ein PimpUp würde mir also sehr weiterhelfen, sodass ich auch endlich mal zu den Leuten gehören darf, die Fragen ob wir dies und jenes neue Spiel spielen möchten. Meine Grafikkarte reicht nämlich schon lange für nichts mehr aus.

Im Anhang kann mein aktuelles System bestaunt werden, sowie mein Monitor aus den gefühlten 80gern.

*______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​*
[size=+1]*PimpUp-Wunsch:[/size]*​



Spoiler





* Komponente*
 | 
* Bezeichnung *
 | 
* Was würde es mir bringen? *
 | 
* Punkte/Kosten *
* Grafikkarte *
| MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G | Sehr hohe grafische Anforderungen würden bewältigt werden, eine Menge Spaß, Sicherheit für mindestens 5 Jahre | 28 Punkte
* Lüfter-Set *
 | be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) | Endlich einen Luftstrom und niedrigere Temperaturen | 2 Punkte
* RAM *
 |2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) | Deutlich niedrigere Zugriffszeiten | 3 Punkte
* Gehäuse*
 | be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster | Da mein altes Gehäuse es mehr als nötig hat ausgetauscht zu werden, finde ich ein Neues mehr als angebracht | 5 Punkte
* Monitor*
 | Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP | Mein aktueller Rechner ist bereits 6 Jahre alt und ein neues Modell würde mir ganz gut tun | 7 Punkte
* Gesamt*
 |  |  | 
 45 Punkte
 (0 Punkte übrig)



[size=+1]*Begründung:[/size]*​

Warum die *Grafikkarte* anstelle des *Motherboards+CPU*?
Recht simpel: Meine CPU, sowie Motherboard und CPU-Kühler sind erst erneuert worden und mehr Leistung in der Hinsicht brauche ich nicht. Außerdem bin ich mit dieser CPU für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre locker versorgt. Nur das Motherboard ist nicht das Allerbeste, da ich mehr auf Preis/Leistung geachtet habe.

Warum das *Lüfterset* anstelle des *Prozessorkühlers*?
Wie bereist erwähnt ist der neue CPU-Kühler genug und bei dieser Entscheidung ist eindeutig der Airflow in meinen Augen wichtiger als ein noch besserer Kühler.

Warum der *Arbeitsspeicher* anstelle einer *SSD*?
Hierbei viel mir die Entscheidung am schwierigsten, da zum einen eine SSD super ist und zum anderen mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht aus einer der neueren Generationen stammt. Da ich aber Zeit habe und nicht unbedingt innerhalb von 5 Sekunden den PC fertig hochgefahren haben muss, greife ich hier lieber zu einem Upgrade des RAMs.

Warum das *Gehäuse* und nicht ein *600W+ Netzteil*?
Auch dieses Teil wurde erst vor kurzem ersetzt und das 430W Netzteil sollte sogar eine GTX 980 Ti packen, da der Prozessor TDP bei nur 80W liegt. Außerdem erkennt man auf den beiliegenden Bildern in was für einem Wrack meine Komponenten ihr Zuhause finden. Das Design gefällt mir auch noch sehr gut und ich bevorzuge ohnehin stark Hardware von be quiet!

Weshalb der 7 Punkte *Bildschirm* von iiyama und nicht der für 6 Punkte?
Da ich einen weiteren Punkt übrig hatte, investiere ich diesen sehr gerne in einen besseren Monitor.

*______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​*
Noch mal zusammengefasst, warum ich so unbedingt gewinnen möchte: Ich liebe PCs und das Zocken, hatte aber nie die Mittel zum Zweck und nun möchte auch endlich in den Genuss davon kommen. Außerdem bin ich es Leid auf diesem teilweise neuwertigen  Wrack fest zu hängen. Ich würde mich riesig über einen solch ausschlaggebenden Support freuen.
Hoffentlich habe ich Glück und gewinne eine der Aufrüstungen. Wie man wahrscheinlich unschwer erkennen kann, würde ich nahezu alles dafür tun.

Trotzdem gönne ich es jedem, außer denen, die hier High-Endteile für ihren 2. PC haben möchten.

*[size=+1]Viel Glück und mit freundlichen Grüßen,*

*Lostian*[/size]​


----------



## LukasWaldi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey, ich bewerbe mich für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion

Mein jetziges (gaming) System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2320
Grafik: Radeon HD 8760
RAM: 4GB 1333mhz (ursprünglich 8, ein RAM Riegel ist seit 2 Monaten kaputt :c)
Festplatte: 1TB Western Digital Green
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4-M
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530Watt

Meine wunsch-Aufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich kann leider nur ein Bild von meinen PC-Teilen einzel rumliegen hochladen, da ich zurzeit kein Gehäuse habe, ich habe mir ein neues vor 2 Wochen gekauft welches zu klein für meine Teile war, und dieses habe ich schon wieder zurück gesendet, und bis jetzt noch kein neues bestellt, mein altes ist aber schon leider auf  dem Müll.


----------



## Pajter (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes Hardware Team, hiermit möchte ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion die ich eben auf YouTube gesehen habe, da dachte ich mir, ich mache sofort mit.
Ich weiss nicht ob es richtig ist vorerst vollzutexten , ich mache es kurz. Ich spielte bis letzten Monat mit über 9 Jahren Alten Rechner, der  eigentlich gar nicht mehr geht,
deswegen habe ich angefangen mir das Geld zu sparen um mir einen Gamer Pc zusammenzubauen. Es fehlen mir natürlich ein paar Teile deswegen wäre ich risig froh auch über eins der aufgelisteten Artikel.

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinen alten Rechner.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Ich weiss gar nicht die ganzen Komponenten Namen auf jeden Fall war drinne ein AMD Athlon II X2 240 Prozessor mit GeForce 8400GS

Ich habe bisher diese PC Komponentn gekauft.

1. Gehäuse

 Corsair Carbide Series 200R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

2.Laufwerk

LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

3. Netzteil 
550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

4.CPU Kühler
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

8. RAM

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

(kein Bild vorhanden weil ich sie gerade drinne habe) 


Es fehlen mir ja noch
a) Mainboard
b) Prozessor
c) Grafikkarte
d) HHD eventuell SSD
e) Monitor muss nicht sein hab eben eins der noch geht.(da musste man wählen) 

Auf jeden Fall ein Teil wurde mich schon weiterbrinden.
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)



Danke schön und Viel Spaß für Euch allen 

Lg Krzysztof


----------



## HulkamaniA22 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung zu Pimp my PC 2015

Das sind meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:

Intel Core2Duo E8600 + Boxed Kühler
Biostar G41 D3+
4 GB DDR3 Adata Gaming 1333
Powercolor R9 270 Turbo Duo
Western Digital 250GB HDD
Seasonic M12II- 520 Watt Netzteil
Aerocool Extreme Engine 3T
Monitor: Dell 2209WA

Ja, das ist tatsächlich mein "aktueller" Spiele PC. Man könnte meinen ich versuche hier meinen Alten unterzumogeln aber als Informatikstudent blieb mir bis jetzt leider nichts anderes übrig, als wegen akutem Geldmangels diese teilweise doch mittlerweile sehr "antiken" Komponenten weiterzuverwenden, auch wenn vor allem die Prozessorleistung in vielen Fällen schon länger nicht mehr ausreicht. Bei der Auswahl der neuen Komponenten habe ich deswegen bewusst den Core i7 samt MSI Mainboard ausgewählt, da diese Kombination noch für einige Jahre mehr als genug Leistung bringen wird und meine R9 270 zwar nicht High End, aber im Moment im Vergleich zum Prozessor noch einigermaßen up to date ist. Das Biostar G41 D3+ musste (obwohl es leider ein eher schwaches Office Board ist) leider kurzfristig eingebaut werden, da das alte abgeraucht war und die "guten" Sockel 775 Mainbords leider nicht mehr, erst recht nicht kurzfristig, zu bekommen sind.  
Die restlichen ausgewählten Komponenten fallen  zwar etwas sparsamer, aber dennoch passig aus, auch da in absehbarer Zeit  Übertakten ohnehin nicht nötig wäre und somit auch der           be quiet! Pure Rock eine mehr als ausreichende Kühlleistung zur Verfügung stellt.
Da auch mein gutes altes Gehäuse einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die Lüfter mittlerweile auch recht beachtliche Geräusche von sich geben war die Entscheidung auf ein neues  be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange zu setzen klar. Ich bin es auch leid dank fehlender Staubfilter in regelmäßigen Abständen das Gehäuse zu säubern.

Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn mein PC ausgewählt würde, da ich es leider auch teilweise schade fand, dass bei den letzten Aktionen dieser Art PCs ausgewählt wurden, die weitaus aktueller als meiner waren. Außerdem könnten meine  veralteten Teile dann endlich in den mehr als verdienten Ruhestand gehen.

mfG HulkamaniA22


----------



## Franzl (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei der Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion. 

Kurz und knapp würde ich sagen: Ich habe einen typischen _PCGHX Beratungs-PC_ . Mich stört allerdings nur die allgemeine Lautheit/schlechte Belüftung (Ich träume von einer, natürlich mithilfe der PCHGX Community, selbstgebauten Wasserkühlung). Eine nachgerüstete Dämmung hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
 Daher das neue Gehäuse und einen Satz neuer Lüfter Als nächster Aufrüstschritt wären gemäß der Hardware eine aktuellere CPU sowie ein Monitor mit höherer Auflösung dran (Nur für die Punktequote ).

Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: I5 2500k @ 4ghz gekühlt mit einem Termalright Macho.
MB: Asrock P67 Pro3
GPU: AMD R9 390 Sapphire Nitro
Ram: 8gb Teamgroup Elite DDR3-1333 Mhz
Gehäuse: Aerocool VS-3
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E8 500W
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster P2450

Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vielen Dank und viel Glück an alle Stammnutzer!


----------



## Flonk (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

da die Basis meines Rechners nun schon gut 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat (Q6600) und bei aktuellen Titeln schon arg ins Schwitzen kommt, würde ich mich sehr über ein Upgrade freuen. 


Mein bisheriges System:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.20GHz 
Mainboard: GigaByte EP45-DS3P 
RAM: 8GB DDR2 1066MHz Corsair Dominator
Grafikkarte: Sparkle GeForce GTX 470 
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Music 
Gehäuse: Corsair Vengeance C70 ArcticWhite
Netzteil: CoolerMaster M620 Real Power Pro  
Kühlung: Corsair H60
Monitor: 22" Samsung SyncMaster T220 
SSD: 128GB ADATA Premier Pro SP900 
HDD:  640GB Western Digital WD6401AALS (Caviar Black) 
              320GB Samsung Spinpoint T166 


Ausgewählte Wunsch-Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nef (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Natlia_0975 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
> 
> mein 15-Jähriger Sohn hat sich vor rund 2 einhalb Jahren seinen eigenen PC gekauft und darauf war er sehr stolz, weil er mir zeigen wollte das er schon Finanziell unabhängig von mir ist.
> Naja, nach seinem PC blieb von seinem Taschengeld natürlich kaum was übrig, weshalb ich ihm die meisten Spiele, die er sich gewünscht hat, gekauft und geschenkt habe.
> ...




Also ist ja nen netter Text ne, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas verwundert darüber das sich eine Mutter mit CPU Mainboard etc auskennt, und einer 980 Ti. Und das Geld um die Spiele zu kaufen ist da, auch grad so für die Print Ausgabe, aber um zu Sparen anstatt Spiele kaufen reicht es nicht? Für mich siehts eher nach nem 15 Jährigen aus der so tut als schreibe das seine Mutter o.ä. und falls diese haltlose Behauptung falsch sein sollte bitte ich um Entschuldigung.^^


----------



## maksymal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle da draußen 

Erstmal ist zu sagen das dies eine sehr tolle Aktion ist. Ich würde mich natürlich wie jeder andere auch über bisschen (sehr viel mehr) Leistung freuen. Mein Rechner ist doch schon ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen und ich habe momentan leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten etwas an ihm zu drehen. Deshalb freue ich mich umso mehr über diese Aktion und drücke mir und naturlich allen anderen die Daumen ( wenn auch mir nur ein klein bisschen mehr *EGO off*) 

Mein aktueller Rechner:
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67-M B3 Mainboard
CPU: i5-2500k mit Boxed Lüfter
GPU: Nvidia GTX 560Ti
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1333
HDD: Western Digital Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM
SSD: Crucial M550 512GB
Netzteil: LC-Power LC6560 GP3 V2.3 560 W ATX 80PLUS® Bronze
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgesuchte Komponenten, falls ich gewinnen sollte und mein Studentenherz höher springen würde  
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Flegelitas (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal ,

verfolge die Youtube Videos von PCGH jetzt nun schon echt lange und habe beschlossen mich nun auch endlich in der community anzumelden.

Mein bisheriges System:

Mainborad: MSI 760 GM-P23FX
Prozessor: AMD FX 4350 4,2 GHz
RAM: 2x 4GByte 1600+ MHz
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon R7 260x
Festplatte: 1TB HDD von Seagate
Netzteil: 450W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya 2


Da die Grafikkarte nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und ein wenig mehr RAM von Vorteil wäre, da ich schon so bei den neueren Titeln mit niedrigen Einstellungen spielen muss, käme mir eine Aufrüstung des Ganzen sehr gelegen. 

Hier meine Hardwarekonfiguration: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vor allem über die Grafikkarte und den stärkeren RAM würde ich mich riesig freuen. 

LG Flegelitas


----------



## Neronimo (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Nef schrieb:


> Also ist ja nen netter Text ne, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas verwundert darüber das sich eine Mutter mit CPU Mainboard etc auskennt, und einer 980 Ti. Und das Geld um die Spiele zu kaufen ist da, auch grad so für die Print Ausgabe, aber um zu Sparen anstatt Spiele kaufen reicht es nicht? Für mich siehts eher nach nem 15 Jährigen aus der so tut als schreibe das seine Mutter o.ä. und falls diese haltlose Behauptung falsch sein sollte bitte ich um Entschuldigung.^^


Also, außer dass ich sowas, bescheiden ausgedrückt, mir fällt nix passenderes ein, ziemlich unsolidarisch (/******* ( EDIT: <--Da stand ein böses Wort ) finde, sind eh mind. die Hälfte der Bewerber unter 18... Ich glaube die von PCGH wissen dass auch, müssen wahrscheinlich aber sowas einbauen von wegen JuSchG etc...


----------



## sjaeger (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein Mann hat mir seine aktuelle PCGH gegeben, die am Montag in der Post gelegen hat und mich auf euren Wettbewerb hingewiesen. Ich selbst bin eine Krankenschwester und benötige meinen PC meist zum Arbeiten, aber auch ein paar Spielchen sollten möglich sein. Als Frau sind das aktuell Sims 4, aber auch der Vorgänger mit seinen vielen Addons. Demnächst möchte ich wieder in Tomb Raider einsteigen, was grafisch doch etwas anspruchsvoller ist und da kommen wir zu meinem "kleinen" Problem.

Mein PC wird immer als Reste-Halde verwendet, dafür kostet er mich so gut wie gar nichts. So, nun muss mir mein Mann kurz helfen, da für mich nur eine schwarze und krachmachende Kiste unter dem Schreibtisch steht.

Daten meines PCs:
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4
Intel Core i7 860
8GB Corsair XMS3 mit 1333 MHz
EVGA Geforce 570 GTX Classified
SoundBlaster Recon3D
Corsair H80i
Plextor M5 mit 128 GB
Sandisk SSD mit 128 GB
Samsung HDD mit 640 GB
und ein LG BH10LS30 als DVD-Brenner

Das ganze sitzt in einem Bitfenix Shinobi und Strom gibt es von einem bequiet! Straight-Power E5 mit 650W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, nun bin ich wieder dran. Wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt, ist es recht unordentlich in meinem PC – typisch Mann halt und er nennt das "Funktional". Dann ist mir vor 2 Wochen meine andere Festplatte von Samsung mit 250 GB an Altersschwäche verstorben und bereitete meinem PC so richtige Bauchschmerzen beim Starten, so dass sie einfach abgeklemmt wurde wie der alte DVD-Brenner auch. Laufen tut das ganze unter Windows 8.1 und ich bekomme ständig die nervige Upgrade-Meldung von Windows 10. Als Monitor ist ein Samsung 226BW im Einsatz - könnte laut meinem Mann glatt im Museum stehen. Mein Anspruch ist nicht hoch, der neue PC sollte erheblich leiser werden. Die Grafikkarte und die Wasserkühlung lärmen bei Sims 4 um die Wette, so dass ich meine Lautsprecher immer etwas aufdrehe. Spaß macht das nicht  Da ich öfters etwas für meine Mentoren-Arbeit vorbereiten und nachbereiten möchte, wäre ein besserer Monitor sehr von Vorteil. Mit meinem Mann habe ich daher über die Wahlmöglichkeiten gegrübelt und haben meine Wünsche bestmöglich umgesetzt. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit der gewählten Grafikkarte erhoffe ich mir eine Besserung der Leistung und besonders bei der Lautstärke, dies wünsche ich mir auch von dem neuen Prozessor-Kühler. Eine größere SSD-Festplatte würde etwas Ordnung bringen, da ich aktuell 2 recht kleine benutze. Der Monitor wäre eine klare Verbesserung mit dem ich meine Bewertungen und Ausarbeitungen schreiben kann und nicht mehr so häufig herumscrollen muss. Spielen könnte ich damit auch noch ordentlich. Das Gehäuse würde mir durch die orangenen Akzente gefallen und nicht so häßlich schwarz aussehen.

Mein Mann drückt mir jedenfalls beide Daumen.


Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## SrgMartin88 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

>> Aktuelle PC-Komponenten
================================================== ============
Mainboard/CPU:  M5A97 EVO R2.0 + AMD FX-6300
Grafikkarte:  nVidia GeForce GTX 770  (hält noch ein Paar Jahre)
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Dark Rock 2
RAM:  2 x F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR, Sniper-Serie
Netzteil:  Chieftec CFT-700-14C
Monitor:  Packardbell Maestro 223 DXL

Darunter läuft noch

 Keyboard:  Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600
 Maus:  Logitech B110
 Gamepad:  Xbox 360® Tomb Raider™ Limited Edition Wireless Controller



>> Wunsch Pimp my PC 2015: Aufrüstrechner
================================================== ============
Mainboard/CPU:  MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM:  2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor:  Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt:  45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke für die Teilnahme!

Anbei Bilder meines aktuellen PC's


Mein PC ist auch auffindbar unter
sysprofile.de/id126669


----------



## Skycrumb (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

eigentlich müsste ich an meinem System alles ändern  Ist wirklich etwas in die Jahre gekommen und eigentlich wollte ich es diesen Winter aufrüsten... leider kommt mir da gerade nicht zu gute das ich für die Uni ein neuen Laptop brauche :-/ Also versuch ich es mal hier verlieren kann man ja nix ^^ Habe mich für das Updaten vom Grundsystem (Mainboard, CPU, RAM) entscheiden da, ich dies erstens für die Uni nötiger gebrauchen kann. und auf der anderen Seite würde ich denke ich eher auf die Grakas im nächsten Jahr warten...  

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU:                Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3,2GHz
Mainboard:  Asus P5Q PRO TURBO
RAM:               4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2
Grafikkarte: PoV GTX 460 1GB
Festplatten: 1x Crucial MX100 256GB, 1x WD Blue 500GB
Monitor:        Dell P2214H
Netzteil:        FSP 500Watt

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## YankeeF (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,
bei solch einer klasse Aktion muss ich mich einfach mal melden und die Chance auf ein Upgrade ergreifen. Wobei ich glaube das mein PC eh nicht ausgesucht wird, so ein Wakü System ist doch schon etwas schwieriger für ein Upgrade. 

Zu meiner aktuellen Konfig:
Lian Li PC-A71
Kühlung: Lain DDC Pumpe + Phobya G Changer 360 Radi (120mm Blacknoise) + Liquid Ecstasy Graka Kühler + Watercool CPU Kühler
Aquaero 5 Pro
Creative SB X-Fi
Asus GTX770 Direct CU II
Corsair Force 3 180GB + WD6400AAKS
Asus PCE AC-68
CPU i5-3570K
MB: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
RAM: 16GB Crucial
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i



Mein Wunschupgrade:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


An dieser Stelle ist mir bewusst, dass das Mainboard nur DDR3 RAM unterstützt aber sollte ich wirklich ausgesucht werden würde ich DDR4 RAM kaufen/beilegen. Damit einem Upgrade nichts im Wege steht


Na dann allen maximale Erfolge und dem PCGH Team eine ruhige entladungsfreie Hand!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisi_Eis (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7 960 3,2 GHz
CPU Kühler von Bequiet ( Model keine Ahnung mehr )
Mainboard: Gigabyte X58 USB3
GPU: Geforce GTX960 Gainward 4096MB
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2 GB Kingston 1066Mhz
Festplatten: 500GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO 2.5", 500GB Samsung HDD 3.5",  3000GB Seagate HDD 3.5
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power BQT L7 530W
Gehäuse: Aerocool Sixth Elements 
Bildschirm: 21,5" Asus VE228T



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mainboard muss dringend ausgetauscht werden,da ich zur Zeit meine tolle neue SSD nur auf halber Leistung fahren kann.
Dee Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse sind viel zu laut, sodass ich den Lüfter oben am Gehäuse schon ausgesteckt habe. 
Deswegen wäre ein Satz neuer Lüfter mit neuem Gehäuse echt nett.

Folgendes würde ich mir zum Aufrüsten wünschen:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Grüße Eisi_Eis


----------



## Deto_XL (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann werf ich meine alte Möhre auch mal in den Ring... es gab zwar hin und wieder Updates, z.B. die SSD, aber am Rest hat sich seit gefühlten Jahrzehnten nichts mehr getan:

Mainborad: ASUS M4A785TDV EVO
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X3 720
RAM: 2x 4GByte 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 6870
Festplatte: 480GB Crucial SSD, 150GB Hitachi Deskstar
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
Gehäuse: Chieftec CS601 (mein treuer Begleiter since 2001)

Blick ins Innenleben (für die jüngere Generation: ja, das ist noch eine IDE-Strippe zum ebenfalls 14 Jahre alten DVD-Laufwerk... einfach unkaputtbar  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Basis wäre natürlich fein. Aktuelle Kracher sind schon länger nicht mehr mit genießbaren FPS spielbar. Wenn ich mich entscheiden muss zwischen Grafik und CPU nehme ich die langlebigere CPU, daher

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Unter den Weihnachtsbaum noch eine neue Graka sowie Netzteil und heilig Abend ist gerettet


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guden Tach zusammen 

Mal vorweg: der PC gehört dem Bruder meiner Freundin und ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich ihn hiermit ein wenig überraschen kann. Eigentlich hätte das gute Stück eine Generalüberholung nötig, aber wenn man mit der Basis anfangen könnte, wäre das ja auch schon mal was.  Da die CPU mit dem Standardlüfter zu warm wird, würde ich gerne an der Stelle anfangen. Wichtig wäre einfach nur, dass das Teil nicht mehr zu heiß wird und dass es einfach wieder Spaß macht, sich an den PC zu setzen. GPU, Gehäuse und eine SSD kommen dann irgendwann später...je nachdem wie es das "Studentenbudget" zulässt 

*Das aktuelle System besteht aus:*

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @stock + boxed Kühler
Mainboard: Asus PQ5 Deluxe
Netzteil: SF-650P14HE
RAM: 4 (2x2) GB DDR2 Speicher
GPU: Sapphire HD 5870 (1GB VRAM)
HDD: 1,5 TB Seagate HDD

*Ausgeguckt wurden folgende Komponenten:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).* Erwähnen sollte man, dass die Wahl auf den Top-Blower fiel, weil dieser Kühler als einziges in das derzeitige Gehäuse passt  Der Pure Rock war die erste Wahl. Genauso wäre der I5 6500 und 16 Gigabyte RAM mehr als ausreichend, aber (zu viele) Punkte verschenken möchte man ja auch nicht 
Zum Abschluss das Foto. Ich hoffe einfach mal, das ist aussagekräftig genug.

Besten Dank auf jeden Fall schon mal! Überhaupt für die Chance...und viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## ElGantho (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für Pimp my PC 2015. Würde mich nautürlich riesig freuen (wie alle anderen auch ), wenn ich gewinne.

Mein aktuelle Konfigruration:

CPU:                   Intel Core i5-4570
Kühler:              Cooler Master Hyper T4 (mit zusätzlichen Lüfter von Enermax)
Mainboard:     ASRock B85 Pro4
RAM:                 Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (2 x 4GB)
Grafikkarte:   ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP mit 3GB VRAM
PSU:                   be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse:         Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Festplatte:      1GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Laufwerk:        LG DVD Brenner
Bildschirm:     Asus VS248H

===============================

Mein Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

================================

Warum gerade diese Teile:

Ich habe mich für die Grafikkarte, da ich damit denke mal im Moment am meisten Schub bekommen. Außerdem bin ich nicht der Übertakter und ein  Core i5-6500 ist nur ein geringer Schub zu meiner jetzigen CPU.
Demzufolge brauche ich auch keinen neuen Kühler und nehme lieber das Lüfterset, um meinen PC noch etwas leiser zu bekommen.

Weiterhin brauche ich natürich keinen DDR4 RAM und zusätzlich 2 x 4GB DDR3 kann ich mir günstig nachkaufen, wenn ich möchte.
Also kommt eine SSD ins System.

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist noch recht neu und ich bin damit voll zufrieden. Daher nehme ich lieber ein neues Netzteil, um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein.

Full HD reicht mir als Auflösung auch völlig aus (mit eventuellem Downsampling). Daher nehmen ich den Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP. Somit habe ich auch einen Monitor mit Display Port.

Hier ein Bild von den Innereien meines Computers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Itsme211 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich melde mich auch gerne zum Wettbewerb an, da ich derzeit nicht genügend finanzielle Mittel als Student aufweisen kann, um solch ein umfangreiches Upgrade an meinem PC durchzuführen.

Mein derzeitiges Setup besteht zwar immerhin aus einem i7-2600K, jedoch kann ich zum Beispiel mit meinem Mainboard, dem Asus Sabertooth P67 nicht die eingebaute Grafikeinheit beim Verwenden von einfachen Programmen nutzen. Es schließen sich momentan 8 GB DDR3-Ram und eine SSD mit 256 GB , sowie ein Datengrab mit 1TB Platz an, die allerdings noch lange arbeiten sollen. Für die Unterhaltung wurde beim Bau des Systems in 2011 direkt ein Bluray-Laufwerk mit eingebaut, sowie die GTX 770 Phantom einmal als Austausch für die alte GTX 570 nachgerüstet, die jeweils alleine an einem 24 Zoll Full-HD-Monitor der Firma Samsung ihren Dienst verrichteten. Strom erhät der Rechner jetzt schon von einem treuen be-quiet-Netzteil, welches sehr gute Arbeit leistet. Die Kühlung übernimmt derzeit ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho, welcher auch seit 2011 im Betrieb ist. 

Die Basis, also der Prozessor hat also  mitsamt Mainboard und RAM schon eine ordentliche Zeit hinter sich, weshalb ich am dringensten diese Komponenten austauschen würde.
Da ich den PC auch im Studium zum Erstellen von CAD-Objekten benötige, wird dieser auch immer wieder bis an seine Leistungsgrenzen ausgereizt, limitieren tut hier die Grafik aber nicht. 

Wie man auf dem angehängten Bild erkennen kann, ist auch das Thema Kabelmanagement ein Kapitel für sich, so besitzt das Gehäuse leider keine geeigneten Durchführungen, die mir die damalige Arbeit hätten erleichtern können. Sie sind somit mit Klettbindern soweit vertäut, dass der Luftstrom wenigstens etwas besser ziehen kann.

Für den fall, dass man mich auswählen würde, sähe der Upgradeplan so aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Der i5 bildet eine solide Basis mit genügend Rechenleistung, die bei vergleichbarer Leistung des i7 liegt, evtl. sogar etwas besser arbeitet. Als Kühler ist der Dark Rock TF hier für mich ausreichend, es soll kein Ultra-Silent-PC werden.
Da ich derzeit mit 8GB Ram noch einigermaßen aus kam, sollten 16 GB dank des DDR-4-Vorteils für den i5 verwendet werden.
Wie schon erwähnt, soll auch das Gehäuse ein Upgrade erfahren, wegen des nicht vorhandenen Kabelmanagements.
Da ich auch grafiklastige Arbeiten betreibe, ist eine entsprechende Betrachtung dieser ebenso von Nöten, teilweise unerlässlich um sehr feine Details sehen zu können. Deshalb soll auch der Monitor mit erhöhter Pixeldichte eingesetzt werden.


liebe Grüße aus Hessen
Itsme211


----------



## JokeRR (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich möchte mein aktuelles System zur Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bewerben. Aber vorher möchte ich euch danken da ich meinen PC ohne euch niemals hätte bauen können. Ich lese seit 2001 die PCGH und habe mir mit dem dort erlangten Wissen noch in dem Jahr das erstemal einen PC selbst gebaut.
Mein aktueller PC wurde von mir 2006 gebaut und über die Jahre immer wieder an neuralgischen Punkten verbessert. Hierbei galt für mich genau wie bei der aktuellen Aktion immer das bestmögliche mit begrenzten Mitteln herauszuholen. Deshalb habe ich beim Abwägen mit den Punkten viel Spaß gehabt.Mein ursprüngliches System sah 2006 folgendermaßen aus:

Mainboard:           Gigabyte GA-965-P-DS3 Rev. 1.0
CPU:                         Core 2 Duo E 6300 @ 2800 Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung der CPU
CPU Kühler:          Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Arbeitspeicher :   2 x 1 GB DDR2 800 von MDT
Grafikkarte:          MSI NX 7900 GTO ( super in Preis-Leistung damals)
Netzteil:                  BEQuiet Dark Power Pro 430 Watt
Laufwerk:               Optiarc DVD RW AD -7173A 
Festplatte:              Samsung SP2504C  mit 232GB Kapazität in 2 Partitionen
Netzwerkkarte:   Realtek
Gehäuse:                 Aero Cool Extrem Engine 3T mit Serienmäßigen 250 MM Lüfter in der Seitentür und 140 MM Lüfter in der Front sowie einem zusätlichen 120 MM Lüfter im Rückteil.
Monitor:                  Samsung 930 BF 19 Zoll

Dann kam im Juli 2008 ein Upgrade in Form einer GTX 8800 welche ich im Ausverkauf bei Alternate für sage und schreibe 134 Euro bekam!!!
Es folgten 2010 eine GTX 460 und eine zusätzliche Festplatte WDC WD8000AARS-00Y5B1 mit 745GB Kapazität sowie ein Ausbau des Arbeitsspeichers in Form von 2x 2 GB DDR2 von Corsair auf nun insgesamt 6 GB.
Ich weiß das man bei einer Bestückung mit 4 RAM Modulen  möglichst die selben nutzen sollte. Dies war auch mein Plan jedoch lief das System mit 4x2 GB DDR2 von Corsair nie stabil.
Als nun mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel WoT durch die starke Einkernnutzung nach mehr CPU Takt als 2800 Mhz verlangte und MWO nur vernünftig mit 4 Kernen lief entschied ich mich dazu den E6300 durch einen gebrauchten Q6600 zu ersetzen. Ich suchte nach einem in SLACR G0 Stepping da diese am besten zu übertakten ist.Bei mir lange auf 3600 Mhz bei 1,5 Volt.Da ich nun nach längerer Zeit den Supergau durch Elektromigration nicht mehr Riskieren wollte aktuell nur noch 3500 Mhz bei 1.45625 Volt. Da mir Bewußt war das ich zum OC einen viel stärkeren Prozessorkühler benötigen würde entschied ich mich für den Thermalright Archon SB-E. Ein sehr guter Kühler der keine thermischen Probleme beim OC verursachte.Jedoch unterschätzte ich die doch immensen Ausmaße dieses Kühlers. Ich konnte ihn nur verbauen indem der 250 MM Seitenlüfter in der Tür und der 120MM Lüfter im Rückteil entfiel. Zusätzlich musste ich den Kühler um 90° drehen da er in der Breite sonst nicht passte. Ich hatte erst Bauchschmerzen da der Lüfter nun die CPU Abwärme direkt in das Netzteil blies. Das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro kam damit zum Glück bis heute aber gut klar. 
Schlußendlich wollte ich dieses Jahr endlich mal in Full HD Spielen und den 19 Zoll Monitor in Rente schicken. Deshalb tauschte ich die GTX 460 gegen eine gebrauchte GTX 770 Direkt CU 2 von Asus aus. Es sollte erst eine GTX 960 werden jedoch überzeugte mich das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht ganz.Seit dem 16.10 genieße ich nun endlich Full HD auf einem BenQ GL2450 in 24 Zoll.Ich erlebe gerade WoT neu!



Mein System sieht zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt also folgendermaßen aus:

Mainboard:               Gigabyte GA-965-P-DS3 Rev. 1.0
CPU:                             Q6600 @3500 Mhz @ 1.45625 Volt
CPU Kühler:             Thermalright Archon SB-E
Arbeitspeicher :      2 x 1 GB DDR2 800 von MDT und 2x 2 GB DDR2 800 von Corsair
Grafikkarte:              GTX 770 Direct CU 2 von Asus
Netzteil:                     BEQuiet Dark Power Pro 430 Watt
Laufwerk:                  Optiarc DVD RW AD -7173A 
Systemfestplatte:  Samsung SP2504C  mit 232GB Kapazität
Storagefestplatte: WDC WD8000AARS-00Y5B1 mit 745GB Kapazität
Netzwerkkarte:      Fast Ethernet Netzwerkkarte von Realtek
Gehäuse:                   Aero Cool Extrem Engine 3Tnur noch mit Serienmäßigen 140 MM Lüfter in der Front und mäßig schließender Seitentür.
Monitor:                    BenQ GL2450 in 24 Zoll


Als Upgrade Komponenten würde ich folgende wählen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erklärung zur Entscheidung:
Da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das das Mainboard und gewissermaßen der Prozessor das wichtigste Grundgerüst darstellen entscheide ich mich für die hochwertigste Combo um maximale Zukunftssicherheit zu erlangen (Star Citizen könnte kommen  )
Der CPU Kühler Dark Rock TF ist für sehr gute Gehäusekompatibilität bekannt so das ich hoffentlich wieder alle Lüfter in mein Gehäuse reinbekommen würde. Dazu ist der Kühler ein Top Blower so das dieses Konzept durch den 250 MM Seitentürlüfter maximal profitieren würde. 16 GB RAM sind aktuell und wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich länger zum Spielen ausreichend. Da DDR4 RAM ohnehin erst am Anfang seiner Lebenszeit steht würde ich evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bei zb. niedrigsten Speicherpreisen auf 32 GB erweitern.Das Netzteil würde ich nehmen da es wesentlich moderner und Leistungsstärker als mein altes ist. Das alte Dark Power Pro hat mich über alle Jahre sehr überzeugt so das ich immer wieder Netzteile von BeQuiet kaufen würde. Ausserdem ist ein Netzteil für eine stabilen Betrieb wichtiger als ein Gehäuse. 

Unten in der Mitte das Bild zeigt die getauschten Grafikkarten sowie den alten CPU Lüfter und den E6300
Das Bild ganz rechts die "Opfer" des Archon SB-E

Ich hoffe ich habe mit meinen Ausführungen nicht gelangweilt und würde mich natürlch sehr freuen wenn ihr mein System umbauen würdet.
Liebe Grüße
JokeRR


----------



## Hassla (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gude,

auch ich probiere mal mein Glück, bei der Anzahl der Teilnehmer aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Dies wäre meine Konfiguration der zur Verfügung stehenden Teile:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Derzeitiges Setup:

CPU: AMD Athlon X 6000+
Mainboard: ASUS M4A78 Pro
RAM:6 GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: AMD HD 6870
Netzteil: BeQuiet L7-430W
CPU-Kühler: Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Centurion
Monitor: Medion MD20172


Die Basis des PC ist aus 2007
2009 kam dann erst der Bildschirm dazu
Weihnachten 2009 nach einem defektem PCIE Slot das M4A78Pro hinzu
Weihnachten 2010 löste eine HD 5770 die Passive Nvidia 8600 GT ab.
Geburtstag 2014 hielt eine SSD und eine 2TB Festplatte einzug.
Vor 1 Monat konnte ich einem Freund günstig seine HD 6870, sein BQT Netzteil und 4GB RAM abkaufen.

Wieso hätte ich gerne neue Teile für meinen PC?
Ich glaube das liegt auf der Hand, auch ich würde gerne neue Spiele in annehmbaren FPS und Qualität zocken, vor allem wo jetzt bald Just Cause 3 rauskommt.


Meine Entscheidung bezüglich der Teile setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

CPU vs. Grafikkarte:

Dürfte ja klar sein, meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist bedeutend neuer als meine CPU Mainboard Kombi. 
Wieso der i5 - 6600K und nicht der i7? Für den i7 würden zu viele Punkte drauf gehen. 


CPU-Kühler vs. Lüfter-Set

Meine Gehäuse Lüfter sind deutlich leiser als mein CPU-Kühler 

Arbeitsspeicher vs. SSD

Was bringt mir ein DDR4 Mainboard mit DDR2 RAM 
Des weiteren eine SSD ist ja schon vorhanden 

Netzteil vs. Gehäuse

Schwierigste Kategorie für mich, letztendlich hat das Netzteil gewonnen, weil es mir Optisch und von den Daten super gefällt. 

Monitor:

Punkte waren übrig, wieso also Punkte verschenken und nicht "weil geil" den 27" Monitor nehmen? 




Wenn ich mir die Aktuelle Hardware von manch anderem hier in dem Thread anschaue, die man getauscht haben möchte, würde mich auch diese Hardware glücklich machen. 


Grüße


----------



## D_Donsen (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel.

Wäre eine riesen Erleichterung bei meinem geplanten neuen Rechner

das Setup
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## vince85 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi an alle,

insgesamt finde ich die Aktion schon sehr gelungen und mit dem Konfigurator cool umgesetzt. Ich saß jetzt so schon ewig dran und habe mir die einzelnen Komponenten angeguckt, also die Werbung für die Sponsoren lohnt sich bestimmt 
Nur wenn man bedenkt das es eine Aufrüstaktion werden soll, kommen ja eher Leute in Frage mit einigermaßen aktueller Hardware. Als ich mir die auswählbaren Komponenten angeguckt habe, um eine sinnvolle Aufstellung mit meiner alten hinzubekommen wusste ich nicht weiter. Denn alles aus meinem Rechner würde die neue Hardware dermaßen ausbremsen, dass es nur ein Bruchteil dessen Wert wäre. Also hab ich jetzt so ausgewählt, dass ich mir nachträglich nur eine Grafikkarte nachkaufen müsste und es bis dahin nur keinen Sinn macht.

Zu ersetzende Hardware:
Prozessor:               AMD PHENOM II X4 955 3.20 GHz
Mainboard:             GigaByte GA-770 TA-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher:   2*4 GB Mushkin DIMM DDR3-1334 
Grafikkarte:            AMD Radeon HD 5800 Series
Festplatten:            Crucial 256 GB SSD
                                      Samsung HD 1 TB
                                      Hitachi 2 TB
Netzteil:                   500 Watt Silent Pro
Monitor :                  LG W2443

Hier zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunschhardware:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## sLiGh (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo pcgh-team,
ich bin auf eure Aktion durch einen Tipp von einem Familienmitglied gestoßen und versuche nun mein Glück euch zu erreichen.
Vielleicht sollte ich weiter ausholen und meine jetzige Situation erzählen, da ich so ziemlich mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehe.
Es ist etwas kompliziert, aber ich versuche das beste es verständlich zu machen.
Anfangs dieses Jahres habe ich meine Schulkarriere beendet, jedoch nicht mit meinem gewünschten Abschluss. Dies war natürlich nicht gewollt, jedoch konnte ich den Strapazen nicht mehr standhalten die auf mich eingewirkt haben.
Ich habe meine PC immer als Zufluchtsort für mich gesehen, weil ich mich dort endlich ausleben konnte und es als Ventil für alle meine Emotionen nutzen konnte. Sei es sinnlose Youtubevideos gucken bis zum gemeinsamen Zocken mit Freunden tausende Kilometer entfernt. Eins jedoch stieß heraus. Meine Liebe für Videoproduktion, Fotographie und sonst alles herum um Grafik- & Bewegtbilddesign. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich hiermit endlich das gefunden habe, das zu 100% auf mich passt und ich mich identifizieren kann, was sogar mit milden Erfolg auf Youtube belohnt wurde.  
Seit dem habe ich leider mit der Oberstufe keine Zeit/Kraft mehr dafür aufbringen können, denn zu dem Schulstress, kamen familiäre und gesundheitliche Probleme. Ebenso liefen meine Bearbeitungsprogramme ab und musste somit das Video machen einstellen. Was eine dunkle Zeit für mich war, da dieses Outlet für mich sehr wichtig war.
Weihnachten 2014 ging es jedoch wieder aufwärts und konnte mein Hauptbearbeitungsprogramm unter dem Tannenbaum erblicken und habe prompt angefangen wieder Videos zu produzieren. Anfang 2015 habe ich mit meinem letzten Zusammen gekratzten Erspartem (und Unterstützung meines Vaters wohlgemerkt!) eine DSLR-Kamera gekauft um endlich die Videos umzusetzen die mir die Jahre über im Kopf schwammen. Ich habe gleich mit Fotos, Videos und allem erdenklichen was eine DSLR so kann angefangen und habe mir als Ziel gesetzt, mich in diesem Gebiet selbstständig zu machen. 
Das mag sehr selbstbewusst klingen, aber das wäre nicht wahr. Durch den Stress zu Schulzeiten habe ich mich natürlich gezwungen gefunden mich um meinem zukünftigen Weg zu kümmern und habe jegliches Studium/Ausbildung in Betracht genommen was für mich in Frage kam. Zum Ende hin kam ich auf einen guten Nenner und dachte mir, dass dies der Weg für mich wäre, jedoch stimmte das nicht. Durch das nicht erreichen meines Abschlusses fiel diese Option weg und ich musste mich nach etwas neuem umsehen. Studien in Richtung Mediendesign schreiben jedoch einen bestimmten Notendurchschnitt voraus oder eine Bewerbungsmappe mit eigenen Arbeiten, die ich leider ebenfalls nicht vorweisen kann, da mein PC vor nun gut 2 Monaten durchbrannte. Was genau, ist bis jetzt unklar, jedoch konnte der Branntgeruch bis zum Netzteil zurück geführt werden. Dies wurde also ausgetauscht und ein alt-neues installiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr und wir schätzen, dass das Motherboard etwas abbekommen hat. 
Da keiner meiner Familienmitglieder mir das Geld geben/leihen kann und es sehr kritisch ist geldtechnisch, dachte ich mir, hey, spare ich mir einfach einen neuen PC zusammen und erarbeite mir das Geld.
Also schrieb ich Bewerbungen und Bewerbungen, was ich schon seit Jahresanfang tat, jedoch nur Absagen/keine Antwort bekam. 
Jetzt stehe ich leider ohne Geld und Einkommen da und bin deswegen in einer sehr unangenehmen Situation, da ich meinem Elternhaus nicht weiter auf der Tasche liegen will und keine Last darstellen will, jedoch nicht weiter komme.

Man könnte also sagen, dass sehr viel von meinem PC abhängt.
Ich entschuldige mich gleich dafür, wenn dieser Text zu sehr auf die Tränendüse drückt oder gar gekünstelt wirkt, jedoch ist das meine Geschichte und ich habe jetzt auch nichts mehr zu verlieren.
Es würde mir sehr viel bedeuten bei Pimp my PC dabei zu sein und wäre unendlich dankbar!


Abgesehen von dem Defekt war mein System auch schon seine 4-5 Jahre alt und das Bearbeiten von größeren Videoprojekten wurde zum Ende hin eine Herausforderung für Mensch und Maschine. 

Aktuelle Teile:

Mainboard: ASUS P8 H61 EVO B3 (unklar ob defekt)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500 LGA1155
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6950 club 3d 2gb
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair xms3 2x2GB
Netzteil: be quiet! 600W (geliehen)
HDD: Samsung 1TB

Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Danke an pcgh & alle Sponsoren für so eine Aktion und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## thobefri (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewünschte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitiges System:
Mainboard/CPU: Gigabyte 965P-DS4/ Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana
RAM: 4 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
Gehäuse: Antec P180
Monitor: NEC MultiSync LCD1970NXp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 10 Jahren scheint mir der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo es ausreichend technische Fortschritte gegeben hat, daß sich ein Upgrade lohnt:
SATAIII, SATA-E und M.2 statt SATAII
USB 3.1 statt USB 2.0
DDR4 statt DDR2
PCI 3.0 statt PCI 2.0
Jede Menge PCI Lanes

Ich tät mich freuen, wenn mein PC aufgerüstet werden würde.


----------



## flaa (9. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo liebes Team von PC Games Hardware,*

coole Aktion, die hier startet, hätte auch ganz gut zu Weihnachten  gepasst, ganz nach dem Motto, "Der Weihnachtsmann rüstet nun als PCGH-Paprikant euren Rechner auf" 

Das lustige ist, dass ich vor ca. einer Woche bereits meinen PC aufgerüstet habe. Die Anforderung war ganz einfach, mehr oder weniger. Er sollte "flüsterleise" sein. Dazu hab ich mir ein paar Komponenten von beQuiet gezogen. Den Dark Rock Pro 3 (Ich fand die Montage eigentlich ganz einfach), drei Silent Wings 2 und das Silent Base 800. Diese Konfiguration habe ich auf einer ganz coolen Seite gefunden 

Doch mein Nachbau dieses flüsterleisen PCs ist aufgrund des Budgets, naja wie soll man sagen, gescheitert. Nach dem Umbau wurde das Setup sofort getestet und ich war mit der Lautstärke ganz zufrieden . 
Doch als ich dann ein Spiel gestartet hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte pfeifen und fiepen. Denn durch das leise Umfeld hört man nun das Fiepen noch stärker als vorher. Ist jetzt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm, aber ich bin da sehr empfindlich was das angeht. Aber nun hier mal zu meinem Computer:


*Meine Aktuellen PC-Komponenten
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Gehäuse|SilentBase 800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Netzteil|Antec TruePower New 550W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Mainboard|Asus P8H67 Rev 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|HDDs|Samsumg SpinPoint F3 1000GB + 500 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Garfikkarte|Sapphire HD 7878 OC 2 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Prozessor|i5 2400



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Ram|8 GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|CPU-Kühler|Dark Rock Pro 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Gehäuselüfter|3* Silent Wings 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|SSDs|Samsung 840 250 GB, Samsung 850 500 GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Soundkarte|Xonar DX
Hier noch das Bild des Innenlebens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wunschkonfiguration

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 |Grafikkarte|MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Netzteil|be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|Monitor|Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)|
Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

Die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil hätte ich mir auch geholt, falls mein Buget größer gewesen wäre. 
Von dem her würde meine Wahl auf diese Komponenten fallen.  Die 970 sollte ausreichend sein, auch noch für The Devision, wenn es endlich rauskommt . 
 Die Lüfter besitze ich ja bereits, Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da er mir, denke ich, auch nicht so viel mehr bringen würde und SSDs sind ja bereits vorhanden

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr die Lautstärke meines PCs noch bisschen senken würdet


Ich wünsche allen anderen noch viel Glück.
(Karma has no Menu. You get served what you deserve.)


----------



## Steinbeisser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

die Aktion ist klasse und bietet sich als mögliches Geschenk auch wunderbar an. Denn der PC meiner Frau ist dann doch schon in die Jahre gekommen und so langsam will nichts neues mehr drauf. Zumal sie in 2 Wochen Geburtstag hat. 

Aktuelles System:

Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo E7500
Mainboard ASUS P5Q
4 GB DDR2 RAM PC2-6400
Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro

------------------------------------------------

Wunschhardware:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine SSD wartet auch schon als Geschenkübergabe. Mit dem Gewinn wird es dann fast perfekt. 

Damit hätte ich bei dem System eine gute Runderneuerung mit der Grafikkarte als einzigen offenen Punkt. Die bekommt dann zu Weihnachten ein Update. 

Hier ist das gute Stück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt. Und allen viel Glück.


----------



## fanatic81 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunsch Bestückung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


weil alt PC eine Krücke ist.

Q6600


----------



## Benny63 (10. November 2015)

*Projekt kühl & leise*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Benjamin und ich finde eure _Pimp my PC 2015_ Aktion echt super und möchte mich gerne bewerben:


*[size=+1]Aktuelle Hardware:*[/size]
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7 4790K@4,00GHz
*Prozessor-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
*Mainboard:* Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series rot DDR3-2133MHz
*Festplatte(n):* 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD 3.5" + 128GB Crucial MX100 2.5"
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC 4GB
*Sound:* Asus Essence STX II
*Netzteil:* 550 Watt Seasonic S12G 80+ Gold
*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower

*[size=+1]Meine Wunsch-Hardware:*[/size]
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*SSD:* 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*[size=+1]Erläuterung der Änderung:*[/size]
*1. Grafikkarte:* Meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290x Tri-X OC 4GB möchte ich gerne durch die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G ersetten, da meine Radeon trotz Custom-Design ziemlich heiß (bis zu 82°C) und dadurch laut (Lüfterauslastung bis zu 62%) im System wird. Die 980 Ti von MSI wäre natürlich ein rießiger Schritt nach vorne. Sie bietet bei kühleren Temperaturen und dadurch niedriger Lautstärke eine deutlich bessere Performance. Vor allem der 50% größerer Grafikspeicher und der schnellere GPU-Takt sind vor allem bei aktuellen Spielen Gold wert.
*2. Gehäuse + Lüfter:* In meinem BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower Gehäuse sind im Moment weder Schalldämmung noch zusätzliche Lüfter verbaut. Lediglich hinten oben befindet sich ein 120mm Lüfter (ausblasend). Das Gehäuse möchte ich gerne durch das größere und leiseres be quiet! Silent Base 800 Gehäuse ersetzen + die dort serienmäßig verbauten Pure Wings 2 Lüfter von be quiet! durch die leiseren und stärkeren be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) austauschen (nach dem Vorbild eures "flüsterleisen be quiet! Spiele PCs" aus dem Video). In dieser Kombination sollte die Lautstärke spürbar reduziert werden. Desweiteren wird der Airflow durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter erhöht, was zu niedrigeren Temperaturen im Gehäuse führt.
*3. SSD:* Meine Festplatten (1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD 3.5" + 128GB Crucial MX100 2.5") möchte ich gerne um eine weitere SSD (Kapazität 240 bis 260 GByte) erweitern. Auf meiner aktuellen, relativ kleinen SSD befindet sich derzeit mein Betriebssystem, einige Programme und die Spiele, die ich im Moment spiele. Da eine SSD die Ladezeiten im Spiel deutlich reduziert, versuche ich meine aktuell gespielten Spiele auf der SSD zu speichern. In Folge dessen installiere und deinstalliere ich immer die Spiele von SSD nach HDD bzw. umgekehrt. Die zusätzliche SSD würde meine SSD-Kapazität verdreifachen, wodurch dieses Problem eliminiert bzw. auf ein Minimum reduziert werden würde. Meine 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD 3.5" würde ich natürlich weiterhin für seltener genutzte Daten wie Filme, Serien etc. verwenden.
*4. Monitor:* Der Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 Monitor ersetzt meinen jetzigen Monitor. Da ich zur Zeit lediglich einen Monitor benutze, würde ich meinen aktuellen Monitor natürlich zusätzlich nutzen. Ein zweiter Monitor ist für zu Hause nicht weniger praktisch, als auf der Arbeit. Beispielsweise lassen sich darauf beim Spielen TeamSpeak, Karten, Aufnahmeprogramme etc. wunderbar anzeigen.

*[size=+1]Erläuterung des Erhalts:*[/size]
*1. Prozessor + Kühler:* Mein Prozessor ist noch nicht übertaktet und für die Zukunft wäre an der Stelle noch genug Platz nach oben, da der Alpenföhn aktuell keinerlei Probleme beim Kühlen hat. Die CPU-Temperatur liegt bei ca. 36-38°C. Die Lautstärke ist absolut ok (am lautesten beim Spielen wird meine Grafikkarte).
*2. Mainboard + Arbeitsspeicher:* Mein Mainboard ist zum Übertakten geeignet und mit dem Asus-Board bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Sehr schönes BIOS/UEFI. Desweiteren nutze ich eine dedizierte Soundkarte, wodurch ich den On-Board-Sound nicht brauche. Das Mainboard verwendet zwar noch den DDR3 Speicher, jedoch ist er mit 16GB ausreichend groß, läuft mit 2x8GB im dual Channel und ist auch schon auf 2133MHz übertaktet.
*3. Netzteil:* Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist, so denke ich, außreichend groß dimensioniert (550 Watt) für den Single-GPU-Betrieb, daher kann das bleiben. Natürlich wäre so ein schönes (teil-)modulares NT von be quiet! schon schön, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben  


Die *Hauptziele* des möglichen Umbaus sind natürlich eine deutliche *Verringerung der Lautstärke* bei gleichzeitig *besserer Kühlung* und durch die 980 Ti noch zusätzlich ein deutlicher Performance-Gewinn im Spiel. Als ich meinen jetzigen PC zusammengestellt habe, lag der Fokus auf Performance. Ich dachte damals, dass ein Erhöhter Lärmpegel mich nicht so stark stören würde, da ich annahm, hohe Leistung müsste zwangsläufig relativ laut sein. Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich allerdings mein System um eine dedizierte Soundkarte erweitert und bin in letzter Konsequenz von geschlossenen zu offenen Kopfhörern gewechselt. Dadurch stört der "Lärm" natürlich deutlich mehr.
Das waren so meine Hauptgedanken bei der Zusammenstellung. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde und hoffe auf eure Antwort,
viele Grüße!


----------



## Thaiminater (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey mein Name ist Thomas und wollte mich auch für das Pimp my Pc Projekt bewerben mein PC ist der alte meines Bruders da ich meinen vorigen verkaufen musste und bräuchte mal ne gut Aufrüstung da ich in CS:GO Immer lagge

Mainboard : Ein altes Gygabite ich glaub es ist ein P87 irgendwas
Cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Prozessor 
Cpu Kühler : Sythe Top Blow Kühler
Graka : AMD Radeon Hd 6870 
Netzteil : Thermaltake 500W Lp-500
Gehäuse : Ein altes Thermaltake 

Meine Gedanken wieso ich diese Teile ausgewählt habe:
Counter-Strike ist eines der Cpu lastigsten Spiele die es gibt und da ich alles auf low Spiele brauch ich auch nicht wirklich eine bessere Grafikkarte ein neues Netzteil wird dann auch besorgt um die Hardware nicht zu beschädigen 
Grüße 
Thomas

Hier mal die Hardware dich mir dann aussuchen würde


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Chrieschan (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gut zu wissen!


----------



## LilaLena (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion Pimp My PC 2015 bewerben.
Ich habe die letzten Jahre meinen PC nur als Mittel zum Zweck betrachtet, er war schlicht weg ein Gerät zum Arbeiten.
Jetzt hätte ich wieder große Lust WOW und/oder Risen3 zu spielen, dafür ist mein aktueller PC nicht mal im Ansatz zu gebrauchen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wohne in der Nähe (der Spieleonkel wohnt im Haus nebenan  ) und könnte meinen PC auch zu Euch bringen  .

Vielen Dank für diese super Aktion!

Dies wäre meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Emani (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Super tollte Aktion, da ich Star Citizen flüssig spielen möchte und eine tolle Grafikpracht haben möchte habe ich mir diese KOmponenten ausgesucht.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

vielen Dank


----------



## CptAhnungslos (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHler,
eigentlich ist mein Rechner noch gut dabei aber ich bewerbe mich trotzdem. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist Fortuna mir hold 
Den PC könnte ich vorbei bringen (Don Alberto war mein Nachbar  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle Konfiguration steht in meiner Signatur und dies ist meine Wunsch Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also dann:

Aktuelles System:

MSI MPower z87
Intel Core i7 4770k
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra
4x8 GB Patriot Viper III "Venom Red"
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt
Kryos HF mit 600 x 30mm Radiator Fläche
Corsair Carbid Air 540
Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
2x WD Blue 1TB (Raid0) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum grade ich?

Sicherlich gibt es Rechner in diesem Forum die mehr nach Aufrüstung schreien, doch auch ich hätte gerne eine neue Grafikkarte.
Mein Angebot daher, sollte ich das Glück haben von PCGH zum Aufrüsten ausgewählt zu werden, möchte ich folgende Komponenten im Rahmen einer Weihnachtsaktion an andere Nutzer des Forums weiterreichen:

Da ich die GTX980ti die ja auch Firmentechnisch wunderbar zu meinem Mainboard passen würde natürlich selbst behalten möchte, würde ich die GTX 780 weitergeben.
Die Lüfter und das Gehäuse aus der Aufrüstaktion würden einen "neuen" neuen Besitzer aus dem Kreis der anwesenden Forumsmitglieder finden, während sich der Monitor einen Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch und die SSD einen Platz in meinem Gehäuse suchen dürfte.


----------



## mellyor (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Mein jetziges in die Jahre gekommenes System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD7
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD5770
Netzteil: be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 | 1000W CM
RAM: 4x2 GB 1333 von Kingston
HDD:  1TB Hitachi Deskstar HDS721010CLA332
SSD: Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 black

Wie man auf dem Bild vermutlich sieht, ist das Mainboard nur eine Übergangslösung: es ist nach unten hin zu lang und biegt sich deshalb etwas  eine neues Mainboard steht also ganz oben auf der Liste.


Hier meine Pimp my PC 2015 Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich tierisch über das Upgrade freuen  zu Weihnachten würde ich mir dann endlich noch eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen können und wäre damit erstmal wieder für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet


----------



## MonkeyGer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH hier sind meine bisher verbauten Komponenten:

CPU: Core2Quad 8400 @ 3.2 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P43-ES3G
Speicher: 6 GB DDR2 RAM 800 Mhz von A-Data und PNY
Festplatte: 256 GB Samsung SSD + 3 TB Festplatte
Grafik: Gigabyte Radeon R7 260
Netzteil: BeQuiet glaube 530 W

hoff habe nichts vergessen...


Meine ausgewählten Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Warum gerade ich, kann ich nicht beantworten ist wohl eine Glückssache.

Ich könnte ja jetzt irgend welche tollen Gründe schreiben, aber ich schätze mal das jeder der hier mitmacht einfach
ohne dafür zahlen zu müssen gerne neue PC Komponenten hätte  
Man kann das Geld das man sich spart ja dann auch für andere Dinge ausgeben.

Würde mich trotzdem freuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thomebau (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal hier zum aufrüsten, mein PC ist zwar noch nicht so alt, es hat aber bei der Anschaffung durchaus ein wenig an finanziellen Mittel gefehlt 
Mein aktuelles System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Core i5-4460
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8Gb DDR3-1600
Asus Vanguard B85
Samsung 850 evo 250Gb
bequiet System Power 7 450W
bequiet Pure Rock
Cooltek C3 (nahträglich gedämmt)

Es ging mir dabei primär um ein leises System bei kleinem Formfaktor.

Meine Konfiguration wäre:

```
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
```

Da es mir noch an einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte fehlt habe ich die GTX 980Ti gewählt, damit einhergehend brauche ich ein stärkeres Netzteil (das aktuelle bequiet ist zu schwach). Die 120mm Lüfter würden die im Gehäuse montierten ersetzen, da ich bereits einen bequiet CPU Kühler habe, sehe ich da keinen Aufrüstbedarf. Weil mir die 16Gb RAM locker reichen sollten und ich nicht so viel Speicherplatz benötige habe ich mich für die 500GB SSD entschieden. Und zu guter letzt "nur" der 24" Monitor, da ich bereits einen guten 27"er besitze, welcher mir voll und ganz ausreicht.
Die Grafikkarte sollte geradeso noch in das Gehäuse passen, laut Hersteller gehen Grafikkarten bis 275mm rein und die GTX980Ti hat laut MSI 269mm. Das würde meinen Rechner dann zu einem leisen Powerzwerg machen


----------



## SebiAlex (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

.öööö


----------



## Egorytsch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelles System:
- MSI FM2 Mainboard
- AMD Athlon x4 760k @4,42 Ghz
- 8 GB DDR 3 2x 4 GB 1666
- R 380 4GB von HIS
- 530 Wat Thermaltake Hamburg
- 2x SSD 120 GB Sandisc, 1x 740GB usb 3.0, 1x 1TB usb 3.0
- Als Monitor nutze ich Sony TV 32"

Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Da vor 6 Jahren mein Kind zu Welt kam, musste ich mich, was „PC Spielen“ angeht, eine Zeitlang beschränken. 2014 hab ich es mit einer PS4 versucht, was aber mit einem PC nicht vergleichbar ist. Daher bin ich wieder dabei mir ein Spielsystem aufzubauen. PS4 wurde nach ½ Jahr wieder verkauft. Den 32“ TV würde ich meinen Sohn abgeben, daher ist es mit einem 27“ Monitor, perfekt.

Zur meiner Person:
34 Jahre alt
seit 286 bin ich dabei


----------



## Alex_The_Thrid (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte es zumindest nicht missen mein Glück wenigstens versucht zu haben.
Ich drücke mich zurzeit noch die fälligen Teile auszutauschen, denn es geht "gerade noch" so. Diese Aktion wäre aber ein guter Anstoß letztendlich doch ein Upgrade durchzuführen.

Hier ist mein aktuelles System:

- CPU: Intel Core i7-2700K 3,6 GHz
- Mainboard: 	MSI MS-7667
- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 560
- HDD: 2 TB
- SSD: 250 GB - Samsung 840 EVO
- RAM: 8 GB
- Netzteil: 450 W

Und hier ist meine Auswahl:

- Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
- RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
- Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir ist bewusst, dass meine Grafikkarte das Upgrade am nötigsten hätte, ich entscheide mich aber trotzdem für den Prozessor und das Mainboard, denn das aktuelle Mainboard würde die Grafikkarte nur unnötig ausbremsen. Sinn dieser Aktion ist es schließlich Kompromisse zu finden um mit den gegebenen Punkten die optimale Lösung zu finden. Ich finde es am sinnvollsten erstmal eine solide Basis zu schaffen, um mir dann den Feinschliff zu erleichtern - deswegen keine Grafikkarte.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Alex

PS: PIMP MY PC!

Man beachte den guten alten Kühler von Medion B-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melmaster12 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hallo
ich bin melvin ich habe einen nicht so guten pc
ich weiß auch das man eigentlich ein foto schicken muss von sein pc inneren aber mein handy funktioniert leider gerade nicht fals es im näst wieder  
funktionier schicke ich noch ein foto von meinen pc
das möchte ich gerne haben
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

meine teile
amd a4 6300 
fm2 mainboard ich weis leider nicht welches habe den pc noch nie geöffnet hat noch garantie aber das ist nicht wichtig
box kühler
8gb ddr3 ram
keine grafikkarte
500gb 7200rpm hdd
netzteil 400w oder so
habe mir neue teile bzw gebrauchte teile gekauft
650w nezteil
intel core i5 3570k
mainboard steht noch nicht fest daas habe ich auch noch nicht bestehlt
box kühler
pc gehäuse mit fenster
500gb 7200rpm hdd
8gb ddr3 ram von samsung ein riegel ram
hyrican gehäuse
es war ein fertig pc den ich auf otto gekauft habe mittlerweile bereue ich das ich mir einen fertig pc gekauft habe

es wäre nett wen ich gewinnen kann da ich schon etwas länger einen guten pc haben möchte 
ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm das ich kein bild hochlade
danke fürs lesen 
ich kaufe mir nooch vielleicht 
led streifen damit es echt gut aus sieht 
das war es mit meiner nachricht


----------



## LegendaryLoppers (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

für "pimp my PC 2015" bewerbe ich mich mit folgenden Aufrüst-Optionen:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:    be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD:                 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil:        be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor:        Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Das aufzurüstende PC-System besteht aus:
PCGH-Performance-PC Ivy-Bridge-Edition
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: Asrock B75 Pro 3 + Intel Core i5-3450 (3.100 MHz)
CPU-Kühler:          Scythe Mugen 3
Grafikkarte:           Radeon HD 7850 von XFX
RAM:                         2x 4 GiByte (DDR3-1333 von Corsair)
HDD:                         Samsung-HDD mit 1.000 GiByte 
Netzteil:                  Sharkoon WPM500 (500W)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da in Grafik-lastigen Spielen eher die Radeon HD 7850 limitiert als der i5-3450 und 8 GiByte RAM (noch) ausreichen, habe ich mich für GPU und schnellere Ladezeiten einer SSD entschieden.
Die GPU sollte (knapp) Platz finden.
Wegen der gestiegenen Leistungsaufnahme fiel die Wahl auf Netzteil statt Gehäuse.
Wenn die Schräglage zwischen CPU und neuer GPU zu merklich wird, dann könnte ich einen Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1230 v2 später nachrüsten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
LL


----------



## FXb1ngo (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo würde mich gerne bewerben für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015.

Hier sind meine derzeitigen Komponenten die im PC verbaut sind soweit ich es noch zuordnen kann:

Mainboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 6300
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer A30
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 4670
Netzteil: Zalman ZM360B-APS
RAM: 2x4 GB 1333 von Kingston
HDD: 500 Gb Samsung
Monitor: Yuraku 19" TFT
Gehäuse: Irgendein Noname

Wunschzusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich gerne mal neue Spiele ausprobieren würde das aber mit meiner alten Grafikkarte nicht so gut funktioniert liegt mein Fokus auf einer 
starken Grafikkarte. Als ich in den Tower geschaut habe musste ich noch feststellen das mein Netzteil total unterbelichtet ist.
Die 500GB Festplatte die ich benutze pfeift aus dem letzten Loch. Ab und zu habe ich den Eindruck das sie es nicht mehr lange machen wird.
Und mein Monitor ist ein wenig zickig. Man kann ihn nicht mehr zuverlässig Ein und Ausschalten.


----------



## Chris10011101 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

In der Tabelle sind sowohl meine momentanen Komponenten, als auch die, die ich mir ausgesucht habe. Ich denke, es ist ersichtlich warum ich die genannten Teile gerne austauschen würde. 



|Neue Komponenten| Alte Komponenten
Mainboard/CPU| MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)  | Asus M3N78 Pro + Amd Athlon II X4 620 @ 2,9GHz
Grafikkarte||Gainward GTX750
CPU-Kühler| be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)| Boxed-Kühler
Lüfter||vorinstallierte Lüfter des Gehäuses (2x 80mm, 3x 120mm)
RAM| 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)|4 x 2 GB DDR2
Festplatten||128 GB SSD & 1TB Festplatte
Netzteil| be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)| Noname Netzteil (350W)
Gehäuse||Zalman Z11 plus
Monitor| Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)|Viewsonic VA2248-LED (21,5")
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und zu guter letzt noch die Bilder von meinem Innenraum:


----------



## 74er (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Idee mit den Punkten finde ich super ! Denn wie oft hat man schon die Chance sich zum Schluss über Null Punkte zu freuen ?

Allerdings wird die Freude ein wenig von der Tatsache überschattet, dass ich ohne eure tollen Hardware-Tests und den Einkaufsführer
schon längst nen neuen PC hätte.

Hättet ihr 2008 nicht erwähnen können, dass die Komponenten unverwüstlich sind ? 

Jetzt stecke ich in der Zwickmühle. Denn obwohl ich gerne etwas aktuelleres hätte, sagt mir mein Frauchen: "Wieso ? Der läuft doch noch !"

Na wenn schon keinen Neuen, dann könnte er wenigstens ein Refresh vertragen 

Mein System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard/CPU: GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P + Intel Core i7-920
CPU-Kühler: 		 Noctua NH-U12P
RAM: 			        3 x 2 GB OCZ XTC Platinum DDR3-1600 (7-7-7-16)
Grafikkarte: 		Zotac GTX580 AMP2 (3GB)
HD/SSD: 		       60GB Corsair Force 3 SSD & div. SATA-HD 
Gehäuse: 		       Thermaltake V9 Super-Tower
Netzteil: 		       Tagan PipeRock TG800-BZ
Monitor: 		       LG 29UM67-P

Seit 2008 wurde lediglich die Grafikkarte von Zotac GTX285 und der Monitor von Acer G24 aufgerüstet.
Am meisten stören die fehlenden Features wie S-ATA 3 , USB 3.0 , PCI-E 3.0 und neuere Hardware würde deshalb nur ausgebremst.

Deshalb habe ich mich beim Upgrade auch bewusst für das beste Mainboard entschieden. 
Dort hätte man mit USB 3.1 , M2 , Wireless AC und Sockel 1151 erstmal viele Jahre Zukunftsicherheit.

Mein Herzenswunsch lautet.

Mainboard/CPU:	MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 		       be quiet! Pure Rock  (1 Punkte)
RAM: 			              2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:		              be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: 		              Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Entscheidung neues Netzteil oder Gehäuse ist mir am schwersten gefallen. 
Doch das Tagan PipeRock läuft noch spitze im Vergleich zu den Thermaltake Gehäuselüftern.

Gruß aus dem Harz
Sven


----------



## SupeRalF (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, hier ist meine Bewerbung:


*Aktuelles System:*

*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2,33Ghz
*Kühler*:    Intel Boxed
*Board*: MSI MS-7502 (Medion OEM)
*RAM*:    4096 MB DDR2-667 (2x2GB)
*GPU*:    ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII
*SSD*:    Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*Gehäuse*:     PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe
*Netzteil*:    LC POWER 550W
*Bildschirm*:    Dell U2412M

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Aufrüstung:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Einsatz des Rechners:*

Zum Einen natürlich zum Spielen. Aktuell spiele ich:


Skyrim 
Trine 3 
Stronghold Crusader 2 
 Zum Anderen soll der Rechner für die Dynamiksimulation Gazebo eingesetzt werden, um mich bei meinem Informatikstudium zu unterstützen. Daher habe ich mich für die größte CPU entschieden, für Dynamiksimulationen kann man nie genug Rechenleistung haben. Für Gazebo muss auf dem Rechner neben Windows auch Ubuntu 14.04 laufen.


*Warum gerade ich:*

Nun ja, der Rechner hätte es wirklich nötig einen neuen Unterbau zu erhalten. Skyrim spiele ich natürlich nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen, dies ist nich möglich. Sogar Trine 3 ruckelt mehr als dass man es spielt. Aktuelle Spiele werden in meinem Rechner vor allem durch die langsame CPU ausgebremst. Ein neuer Unterbau kommt daher auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit. Die GPU reicht für meine Anforderungen aktuell noch aus. Mein Plan ist, diese ggf. dann entsprechend aufzurüsten, wenn die Oculus Rift erschienen ist.
Mit einer neuen CPU würdet ihr mir nicht nur ermöglichen modernere Spiele genießen zu können, sondern auch einem gestressten Informatiker bei seinem Studium helfen . Aktuell kämpft mein Sandy Bridge Notebook mit den Simulationen.
Den Bildschirm könnte ich gut gebrauchen, um mein Dual Monitor System aufzurüsten. Aktuell besteht dieses neben dem beschriebenen Dell Monitor aus einem alten HannsG HC194D mit 5:4 Format und 1280x1024 Pixeln. Diesen würde ich austauschen.


----------



## crazygamer0872 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also zu meinem PC
mein PC ist Richtiger Bullshit 
Schlechter Celeron G1850 mit 2x2.7Ghz
Schlechter 1 Riegel 4 GB Ram von GSkill 1333Mhz
Schlechter ASRock H81M-DGS R2.0
Schlechter ATI AMD Radeon HD 6850
Schlechter Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt

Pls Ich habe BO3 Laggs auf Minecraft Grafik

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Naseweis72 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch Ich möchte mich hier mit meinem leicht veraltetem PC Bewerben. 
Hier ist meine Wunschoption :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Aktuelles System von mir :

Gehäuse: AeroCool DS Cube Black Edition
CPU : Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz
CPU - Kühler : Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Mainboars : Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / mATX
RAM : 2 x 8 GiByte G Skill F3 1600C9-8GXM
Netzteil : Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 750W ATX 2.2
Grafikkarte : Sapphire HD 6950 / 2 GiByte
Festplatten : 
1. Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
2. Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD       
3. Hitachi 1 TB
4. Hitachi 2 TB

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Da ich mir vom Weihnachtsmann schon eine neue Grafikkarte gewünscht habe fällt mir die Wahl leicht.
Kühler, Netzteil & Festplatten reichen noch die nächsten Jahre aus, daher die Wahl für das Mainboard + Prozessor + Arbeitsspeicher & dem Gehäuse, da das MSI Mainboard nicht in mein aktuelles Gehäuse reinpassen würde.
Den Monitor würde ich ja abwählen ( geht leider nicht ) also da den Rest der Points gezwungener Maßen da rein ! ( Aktuell Samsung Syncmaster S27B350 )

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück !


----------



## Pladdaah (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nette Aktion   

 Schade nur, dass Österreicher und Schweizer wieder mal ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## MadWarbeast (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System - Dell Latitude D600 

Prozessor/Chipsatz

    Intel Pentium M- Prozessor 1.60GHz, 1MB L2 cache, 400Mhz FSB 

Speicher

    512 MB DDR SDRAM (aufrüstbar bis max. 2GB)
    (Aufrüstung auf 1024 MB können Sie optional bestellen) 

Festplatte

    Festplatte 40GB
    (Aufrüstung auf 80GB optional) 

Optisches Laufwerk

    24x CD-ROM-Laufwerk im Dell-Latitude-D-Dock-Format (austauschbar)
    (optional: CD/RW-Kombilaufwerk, hier im Shop bestellen) 

Ein- und Ausgänge

    Serieller Anschluss (DTE): ein 9-poliger Anschluss, 16550-kompatibel, 16 Byte Puffer
    Paralleler Anschluss: eine 25-polige Buchse (unidirektional, bidirektional oder ECP)
    Wireles LAN (drahtlos)
    Infrarot: eine Schnittstelle, kompatibel mit IrDA-Standards 1.1 (Fast IR) und 1.0 (Slow IR)
    Soundkarte: Mikrofoneingang; Kopfhörer-/Lautsprecherausgang (Stereo)
    USB 2.0 -Anschlüsse: 2x USB 2.0 (kompatibel mit USB 1.1)
    Docking-Anschluss: 280-polig für den D/Port Advanced Port Replikator
    Ethernet-LAN: RJ-45-Anschluss, 10/100/1000 Mbit
    Grafikkarte: eine 15-polige Buchse (VGA) und ein S-Video-Ausgang
    1 PCMCIA (PC-Card)-Steckplatz (PC-Karte Typ I oder Typ II) 

Grafik und Display

    ATI Radeon 9000 ATI Technologies Inc. 32MB - echter Speicher, nicht shared!
    Große, leuchtstarke 14,1"-XGA Aktivmatrix TFT-Display
    XGA-Auflösung intern 1024 x 768 Pixel, mit 16,7 Millionen Farben
    D505-Grafikchipsatz unterstützt bis zu 1600 x 1200 Pixel bei externem Monitor mit 16,7 Millionen Farben
    Dual View-fähig beim Parallel-Betrieb von internen und externem Display (Desktop-Erweiterung) 

Audio

    Audiotyp/Audiocontroller: AC97 (Soft Audio) / ICH3 Stereo: 20 Bit (Stereo-Umwandlung digital zu analog) und 18 Bit (Stereo-Umwandlung analog zu digital) 

Eingabegeräte

    Deutsche Tastatur
    Dell -Touchpad
    Cursor-Stick (in Tastatur integriert) 

Akku

    "Smart" Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 4 Zellen und 32 Wattstunden (Standard) gebraucht Dank der ExpressChargeTM -Schnellladefunktion von Dell können Sie den Akku in etwa einer Stunde aufladen.


Meine wunsch Konfig:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe das mit nem Laptop geht in Ordnung, ist ja auch ein PC, oder?

lg
Beasty


----------



## Thunderray (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PCGH!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System
CPU: Intel xeon 1230v3
GPU: ATI HD 7870 Gigabyte windforce 
MB: Asrock h87m mitx
Gehäuse: Fractal node 304
PSU: Corsair cx 500
Ram: 2x4 GB LP corsair ram
HDD: WD Black 1 TB

Ich habe die, wenn es zu dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall kommen sollte, dass ich Glück habe die Teile ausgewählt, die meiner Meinung nach, derzeit am langsamsten/schlechtesten sind.
Dazu gehören halt die Grafikkarte, die Festplatte - die zwar gut ist, aber immernoch eine HDD bleibt -, der Prozessor-Kühler, um endlich den Intel-Kühler abzulösen und einen Monitor, damit der andere in Ruhestand gehen kann /als Zweitmonitor dienen kann. Dazu kommt noch das Netzteil.. Wie ihr auf dem Bild sehr war es echt blöd, ein nicht modulares Netzteil zu kaufen, deswegen kommt das noch oben drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Luca


----------



## Telmur (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aloha 

Mein "aktueller" PC:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
RAM: Patriot 2x4GB (waren mal 16..)
MOBO: AsRock Z77 Pro 3
GPU: Nvidia GTX 770 2GB 
PSU: beQuiet L8 630W
Monitor: NEC 4:3 (Keine Ahnung genau welcher es ist)
HDD: 250 GB Crucial BX100(?)

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ich könnte den Arbeitsspeicher gut gebrauchen, da ich Softwaredeveloper bin und viel mit VM's arbeite. 
Die neue Grafikkarte wäre ein Traum für mich, da ich bisher nie eine High-End Karte besaß


----------



## Dathcus (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
hiermit reiche ich meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2015" ein.

Meine jetzige Hardware.
Prozessor:       AMD FX 6100 3300MHZ
Mainboard:     Gigabyte GA-880GA
Grafikkarte:   AMD RADEON HD 7850
RAM:                 1x 8gb DDR3 1600
Netzteil:          600 Watt Chinanetzteil
Gehäuse :        Delux SH891
Kühler:             Boxed

Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Jayzufu (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin und Grüße aus Hamburg!

Finde ich super, dass ihr eine solche Aktion macht.
Hier meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht so aus:
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 PRO
CPU:  AMD FX 8350
Grafikkarte: XFX HD6950 XXX Edition
RAM: 2x 8GB 1600
Netzteil: 500 Watt (keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller)
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 780T (war ein Geschenk)
Kühler: Corsair H75

Bitte bitte macht es möglich, dass mein Bruder und ich uns durch euer Upgrade auch endlich online treffen und zocken können!


----------



## Rosko27 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

falls ich so viel Glück haben sollte und gewinne, würde ich gerne folgende Hardware erhalten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzige Hardware.
CPU: Intel i5-2500k @ 4.3 GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature
RAM: 4x 4GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance Blue
Netzteil: No-Name 600W
Gehäuse : Bitfenix Shinobi
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Monitor: irgendein 24" Einstiegs-Samsung mit TV-Funktion
HDD: 500 GB WD Caviar
SSD: OCZ 120GB ARC 100 Series 

Mega Aktion von euch! 

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kohlae (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Useless (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein bisheriger PC:   Gehäuse: Define R3 Titanium Grey    Mainboard: Gigabyte x58-UD 7   CPU:Intel i7 920 @ 4,0 GHz   CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B   RAM: 3x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz   Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX580 1,5 GB VRAM   Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower PCGH-Edition   Laufwerke:   DVD-ROM/Brenner: Samsung SH-S223Q   Festplatte: 2x 750 GB (RAID1), 1x 1,5 TB, 1x 3 TB   SSD: Samsung 128 GB SSD   Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27"      Meine Auswahl:   Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)  Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)   SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)   Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)   Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)   Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)      Zunächst: Lob an PCGH. Ich finde diese Art von Gewinnspiel als begeisterter Hardware Fan so richtig gut. Hier meine Gedanken zu meiner Auswahl: Mit meiner CPU, meinem Mainborad und RAM bin ich, trotz des hohen Hardwarealters von 7 Jahren, noch sehr zufrieden. Mein auf 4 GHz übertakteter i7 920 zusammen mit 12 GB RAM kann auch noch bei aktuellen Spielen mit neueren Modellen mithalten. Limitierend ist in erster Linie meine GTX 580, deren lediglich 1,5 GB VRAM schnell überlaufen. Daher und dem Grund, dass ich schon einen 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor besitze, habe ich meinen Priorität auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. Auch wenn meine CPU, diese aus bremsen wird, bin ich doch ein Fan von SSAA und Downsampling, wofür ich die Leistung der GTX 980 Ti  gerne nutzen möchte. Mein  Megahalems leistet auch noch gute Arbeit, sodass ich hier zu leiseren Lüftern greife. Diese sind zwar nicht das Topmodell aber bestimmt besser als meine 4 Euro 0815 Lüfter. Da ich auf ausreichend RAM zurückgreifen kann, viel mir die Entscheidung zu Größeren SSD leicht. Obwohl die 128 GB knapp  und meist voll sind, konnte ich gut damit arbeiten, sodass eine 1 TB SSD für nicht nötig halte. Ein neues Gehäuse täte meinem PC bestimmt auch gut. Ich bin zwar Fan von meinem Fractal Design R3, allerdings Fehlt dem schon ein Fuß und es ist durch den Transport zu LAN-Partys (ja so etwas gibt es bei uns noch) verzogen. Auch wenn ich mich über einen zweiten WQHD Monitor gefreut hätte kann ich hier gut verzichten und würde mich über einen weiteren Monitor zum Surfen und Arbeiten freuen.


----------



## Headhunter101 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, Liebes PCGH Team, ja dan bewerbe ich mich hiermit um eien Platz für mein PC!

Zwar habe ich eine neu Grafikkarte verbaut, jedoch lediglich eine GTX 750 TI!

Der Rest ist aus meiner Signatur zu entnehmen!

Wünsche allen viel Glück, vor allem Die, die ein noch älteres System haben!


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MojoHH (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi!

*Bewerbung für die "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion:*

Aktuelle Hardware: 

CPU: Q6660 @ 2.4 GHz
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Mainboard: ASRock P5B-DE
RAM: 3 x 2 GB DDR2 PC2-6400
Grafik: ASUS HD6850 Direct CU
SSD: Samsung 840 120 GB
HDD: Hitachi 320 GB
Netzteil: Coolermaster  Real Power M520 (520 W)
Monitor: LG 23MB35
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Ich habe diese Komponente gewählt, da ich mit Mainboard/CPU, RAM und Netzteil eine sehr coole Basis hätte. Grafikkarte und Gehäuse würde ich dann um Weihnachten herum nachrüsten. Ich arbeite gerne an großen Monitoren, weswegen ich mich für die 27 Zoll Variante entschieden habe. RAM kann man auch nie genug haben . Meinen alten Rechner würde ich gerne als Wohnzimmer PC umbauen.

Warum ich?

Vor circa einem Jahr wurde mir hier im Forum ein sehr geiler PC zusammengestellt. Leider habe ich diesen aufrund einer Prioritätenverschiebung  nie bestellt. Die damalige Konfig habe ich dann für einen Freund bestellt und ihm zusammengeschraubt. Ich denke nun ist es für mich auch an der Zeit für einen neuen PC, damit ich für Doom 4 gerüstet bin, auf das ich mich unfassbar freue! Außerdem möchte ich nicht immer neidisch auf den PC meines Kumpels schielen müssen


----------



## Ping2High (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag/Abend Liebe Nerds von PCGH,
eigentlich könnte man meinen dass mein System vollkommen ausreicht aber da ich einen etwas Gaming ungeigneten AMD Prozessor habe musste ich einfach an diesem super coolem Gewinnspiel mit machen.  


Mein Equipment:
MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming
MSI 970 Gaming Mainboard
AMD F-8350 
Arctic Freezer 13
Crucial 8GB Ballsitix Sport  
Sharkoon WPM700 Bronze 
Sharkoon BD28 MIDI ATX Tower



Mein Wunsch Equip:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## 9maddin9 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung um ein Upgrade.


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse


Gruß 9maddin9


----------



## BuzzKillington (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit meinen Rechner auch gerne in den Wettbewerb eintreten. Mein PC ist zwar keine absolute Krücke, aber ich würde mich trotzdem sehr über ein Upgrade freuen. Die Graka und den Monitor hab ich zuletzt gewechselt, daher kann ich auf den Monitor auch gerne verzichten. Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel!

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Intel Core i5-3570K
8GB DDR3-1600
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
MSI R9 290X

Mein Wunschkonzert:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## nonsense (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_Hallo ich bin ein PC aus dem Jahre 2012.
Mein Besitzer hat mich über die Jahre hinweg zwar immer so gut es ging Fit gehalten doch so langsam aber sicher nagt der Zahn der Zeit an mir und deswegen bewerbe ich mich um eine Frischzellenkur die mein Innenleben aufpoliert.
Ich selbst bestehe aus einem Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Mainboard auf dem ein  i5 2500k sitzt, den mein Besitzer Zähneknirschend auf 4GHZ übertakten musste. Gekühlt wird er aber dafür mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken II, arbeiten kann ich mit 2x 4 GB 1333MHZ Ram, die Bildwiedergabe erledige ich mit einer Sapphire R9 280. Ich habe 2 Gehirne in form von einer 128 GB SSD und einer 1 TB HDD und die Energie wird mir in form eines Bequiet 530 Watt Netzteils zu geführt. Ich selbst mache mich über eine SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio bemerkbar und meine Außenhaut habe ich mittlerweile schon so viele Jahre das ich gar nicht mehr sagen kann von welchem Hersteller sie ist._

_Um wieder richtig Fahrt aufnehmen zu können wäre es mein Wunsch folgende Frischzellenkur zu bekommen:
 Eine Kombi aus Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) mit passenden CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte), sowie 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte). Ein neues Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte) und den Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_



Ach so, hätte ich fast vergessen.
So sehe ich aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxiking1111 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi!

Hier mein kleiner PC:

Gehäuse : mini-itx Bitfenix Prodigi orange
Mainboard: Gigabyte b75n
Prozessor: Intel i5 3570K  (kann auch übertaktet werden)
Grafikkarte: NVIDA GTX 650ti
Festplatten: 2x HDD
SSD: 1x 
Netzteil: BeQuiet: Pure Power L8 400W
Kühler: boxed Intel
DVD Brenner: 1x
Ram: 1x 8GB DDR3 1600




Aufrüst Komponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)  (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das funktioniert mit dem 
wenigen Platz, falls nicht einfach weglassen oder durch kleineren ersetzen)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


DANKE! Würd mich freuen wenn meine Einsendung verwendet wird.


----------



## Valdasaar (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein aktueller PC

Intel Core i7-860, 4x 2.80GHz
Asrock P55 Pro
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5
Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz
Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster

Was ich gerne aufrüsten möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


----------



## smockyseven (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

mein aktueller PC

Mainboard ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO 
KINGSTON 16GB 1866MHz DDR3
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB
Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet
Festplatten 2 hhd
custom Wasserkühlung 
Gehäuse PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo Big-Tower 
grafikkarte  MSI GTX960 NVIDIA Gaming 100ME Grafikkarte 
meine wunschkomponenten

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Juradohahs (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System:

I7 4790K MSI G55
EVGA GTX 780
Corsair 8GB DDR3 2400
2x SSD
1x HDD

Mein Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Timbo89 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

Hiermit bewerbe ich den Rechner meines Bruders da sein System schon ein paar Jahre auf dem buckel hat und versucht wurde ein Seitenfenster einzubauen per Mod .....naja sagen wir so ich hab das damals gemacht und es ist mir echt misslungen  

Bestehendes System :
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 
Netzteil:   Corsair CX 430 Watt
HDD:         Saesonic Barracuda 1000Gb 
HDD2:      Werstern Digital 160Gb
ODD:         Liteon DVD-Brenner 
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair 4 Extreme 
Cpu :         Amd Phenom 2 x6 1100T
Cpu-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro rev.1
16GB (4x4) Gskill Ripjaws x 1600 Mgh (ddr3)
Asus Radeon 6850 


Gewünschte Komponenten: 
Msi Z170 A Gaming M5 + Intel Core I5 6600k 
3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120 mm 
4x 8Gb DDR 4- 2133 mgh 
be quiet! Silent Base 800 + Sichtfenster 
Iiyama ProLite B24 83HSU-B1DP 

Gesamt 40/45 Punkten (5 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Gentost (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Team

Zu erst einmal ne coole Aktion die ihr hier habt. Und viel Erfolg alle alle Teilnehmer

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse : CoolerMaster Elite 360 Window Kit
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 975 
CPU Kühler: Bequiet Rock Shadow Topflow
RAM: G.Skill 2x 4GB 1333MhZ
Grafikkarte : Asus 6950 Direct CU II 2GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 120GB
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620


Meine wunsch Teile von euch wären diese mit denne Ihr mir schon mehr als gut helfen würdet

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pronounta (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal toll, dass ihr solch eine Aktion veranstaltet. Die Fallout-Fans mit schwachen PCs haben anscheinend wieder Hoffnung, und das nur dank euch 

*Warum ich?*
Ich bin ein PC-Spieler. Allerdings ist mein PC nicht mehr unbedingt der Neuste.
Ich bin noch Schüler und habe deswegen nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung. Weihnachten feiere ich nicht, deswegen ist es für mich nicht so leicht, mir etwas dafür zu wünschen.
Generell muss ich alles an Geld selber zusammensparen, und das ist nicht einfach. Ich habe es geschafft, mir ordentliche Peripherie anzuschaffen, aber mein PC ist immernoch ziemlich schwach und nicht gerüstet für Spiele, die ich gerne spielen würde, wie z.B. GTA V, Fallout 4 oder The Witcher 3.
Ich habe nur das Geld, um diverse Hauptkomponenten auszutauschen, allerdings ist eine Neuanschaffung nötig, liegt aber nicht im Budget.

Ich habe mit meiner Aufrüstung vor etwas mehr als zwei Jahren angefangen. Ich bin immernoch am sparen für Aufrüstungen. Da bleibt Privat kein Geld mehr für anderes Zeugs, und mein PC ist immernoch viel zu langsam. Ich würde gerne Spiele wie Fallout 4 etc. spielen, das wird aber mit meiner Grafikkarte nicht so einfach, immerhin ist sie mit gerade einmal 1GB VRAM bestückt.
Netzteil und Gehäuse brauchen auch Aufrüstungen, sowie der Arbeitsspeicher.
Den Prozessor und das Mainboard habe ich von meinem Vater bekommen (weitere Details unten), da meine alten Teile kaputt gegangen sind, und der Kühler wurde mir im Forum für 15€ verkauft (Tja, leider muss ich das ganze Geld wieder zurückzahlen und meine Upgrades werden noch weiter hinausgezögert ). Mein PC läuft jetzt halbwegs, moderne Spiele sind aber immernoch nicht spielbar. Schuld ist die Grafikkarte. Allerdings führt an einem Netzteil-und Gehäuseupgrade nichts herum, wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte haben möchte.

Als Livestreamer braucht man zusätzlich einiges an Leistung. Da ich einer bin, bräuchte ich diese auch. Diese ist bei meinem aktuellen System allerdings nicht vorhanden.

Außerdem verfasse ich über 30 Beiträge pro Tag, da muss doch was drin sein  (Mal als Scherz am Rande. Aber das mit den über 30 Beiträgen pro Tag stimmt! )

Oder kurz zusammengefasst: Kein Geld, zu wenig Leistung.

*Aktuelles System*

HD 7790 1GB Powercolor (ein-Lüfter-Design)
Xeon E5 5620 @3,6GHz gekühlt durch einen Scythe Mugen
4GB RAM 1600MHz CL11
MSI X58 Pro
Gehäuse, welches ich nicht kenne und nichts anderes kann, als Hardware zu beinhalten
Levicom VP 450B.BL (laut meinem Vater 5-10 Jahre alt )
500GB HDD + 250GB Crucial BX100 (die SSD habe ich ziemlich günstig bekommen. Hat zwar was gekostet, aber ich konnte einfach nicht nein sagen...)
Asus Xonar DG
Superlux HD330 modded
Samsung SyncMaster 225UW (Der hatte ja schon 2007 keine guten Reviews  Der schlechte Monitor stört vor allem mich als kompetitiven CSGO-Spieler)
ASUS ROG Gladius
Quickfire TK Red Switches



*Gewünschte Aufrüstung*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß, ich habe hier einen Prozessor, und keine Grafikkarte ausgewählt. Allerdings bin ich, wie schon gesagt, Livestreamer. Die CPU-Power braucht man da schon.
Ich würde dann meine alte Hardware verkaufen, um Geld für eine bessere Grafikkarte aufzutreiben und zusätzlich noch ein Bgünstiges Gehäuse kaufen. Das würde mich für die nächsten paar Jahre zufriedenstellen und ich wäre euch unglaublich dankbar!
Und nicht nur ich, sondern auch die Zuschauer meines Livestreams, die plötzlich eine Qualität erleben werden, die sie selber nicht ganz fassen werden können 

EDIT: Hier das Foto
Welches Gehäuse das ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Julian1303 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Derzeitiges System:
sysProfile: ID: 60830 - Chrissi1303
Phenom II X6 1090T+ Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
24GB Ram G-Skill
MSI 790FX-GD70
EVGA GTX 465
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
Samsung Spinpoint P120 SP 2504C HDD
NT: Silverstone Strider Plus ST75F-P
Gehäuse Antec Nine Hundred Two Windows Kit
Samsung SyncMaster  T27A550

Eigentlich brauche ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte und eine größere SSD (gern 1TB) für mehr Spiele, aber irgenwie kann man den Monitor nicht abwählen, ich brauche keinen, ebenso wenig wie einen anderen CPU Kühler.
Hier die Liste von mir:
*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)*
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
*SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)*
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse


----------



## IronLennoxHide (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der Glücklichen werden würde.
Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard/CPU: GA-G41MT-ES2L + Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9550
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standart Lüfter
Ram: 2 × 2 GiByte DDR3-1600
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-530W
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 550 Ti DC
Festplatte: 1 TB HDD von Seagate
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Big-Tower PC-Gehäuse in schwarz
Zudem habe ich ein Laufwerk(kein Blu-Ray) und ein W-Lan Empfänger von Edimax verbaut.

Wie sie sehen ist außer vielleicht dem Netzteil und dem Tower nichts mehr wirklich auf dem aktuellsten Stand oder in der Lage aktuelle Spiele mit einer akzeptablen FPS-Rate, (Mein Ansprüche waren auch hier nie besonders hoch...), ohne danach Augenkrebs zu haben, zu packen. 
Eine Grafikkarte werde ich mir irgendwie noch ansparen..

Diese Träume hier hätte ich so unglaublich gerne:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

MfG Henrik


----------



## Ven3tox (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
Erstmal toll das ihr solch einen Wettbewerb überhaupt veranstaltet 
Doch kommen wir nun erstmal zu meinem derzeitigen PC:

i5 3570k
Asrock Z77 Pro 3
GTX 770 Windforce 3x
16 GB Ram 1600 MHz
Sythe Mugen 4
1 TB Festplatte
64 GB SSD von SanDisk
Gehäuse von Xigamatek, welches weiß ich leider nicht 

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Upgrade auf den i7 hätte ich gerne, da ich sehr viel mit Videobearbeitung mache bzw. ab und zu Streame.
Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn ihr mal nach meiner Grafikkarte gucken könntet da Spiele teilweise abstürzen und die GPU angeblich zu hoch getaktet sei durch die Werksübertaktung....


----------



## Nef (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Neronimo schrieb:


> Also, außer dass ich sowas, bescheiden ausgedrückt, mir fällt nix passenderes ein, ziemlich unsolidarisch (/******* ( EDIT: <--Da stand ein böses Wort ) finde, sind eh mind. die Hälfte der Bewerber unter 18... Ich glaube die von PCGH wissen dass auch, müssen wahrscheinlich aber sowas einbauen von wegen JuSchG etc...



Ich habs mit absicht eher defensiv geschrieben. Das mit dem ab 18 hab ich nicht einkalkuliert. Jedenfalls fand ich den Text trotzdem etwas fragwürdig, meine Meinung 

Aber alles gut


----------



## -Benjamin- (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

meine aktuelle Hardware:

i5 2500K (mit Boxed Lüfter)
Asus P8Z77-M
2x4 GB DDR3 1866 Gskill Sniper
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850
Delta DPS500QB
SSD: 120GB
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
            500GB WD Green
DVD Brenner
3x 80mm Lüfter (1 vorne unten, 1 hinten oben, 1 Seitenteil vor Grafikkarte)



Die von mir gewünschte Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dank dem Kühler auf der CPU wäre ein wenig OC möglich, was in Kombination mit der GTX970 wieder zu einem spielefähigen PC führt.


----------



## Deathmachine (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stellvertretend für meinen Bruder (über 18, keine Sorge) würde ich gerne noch einen PC posten.
Falls das nicht im Sinne der Aktion ist bitte einfach ignorieren.

Sein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (3,4 GHz), boxed Kühler
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 2048MB
Super-Flower 650W
Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB
Thermaltake Commander MS-I (1x 120mm Gehäuselüfter)
Monitor 24" BenQ T2210HD (1920x1080)


Seine Wahl beim Aufrüstpaket:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auch hier eine kleine Erläuterung zur Wahl der Komponenten:

Auch wenn sein PC sehr ähnliche Leistungswerte zu meinem hat (s. Seite 5, vorletzter Post) ist doch die Wahl der Komponenten eine völlig andere.

Da seine CPU eine Black Edition ist und er ein relativ hochwertiges Mainboard besitzt ist es sinnvoller die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen und die CPU mit Hilfe eines ordentlichen Kühlers zu übertakten. Wahrscheinlich würde dafür auch noch ein Lüfter vor die Festplatten kommen, das Belüftungskonzept derzeit ist... sagen wir verbesserungsfähig.
Da wir keine extremen Spannungsänderungen vornehmen wollen reicht hierfür der Pure Rock auf jeden Fall aus.

Die 960 ist etwas schmal auf der Brust, die 970 jedoch aufgrund der Speicheranbindung... problematisch - also kann man auch gleich klotzen anstatt zu kleckern. Mit der 980ti hätte man auf jeden Fall für lange Zeit Ruhe.

Selbstverständlich muss eine derart potente Grafikkarte auch mit ordentlich Strom versorgt werden, daher muss das alte NoName-Netzteil ausgetauscht werden. Für die Single-GPU-Lösung reicht ein 600W Netzteil von be quiet! auf jeden Fall aus. Außerdem würde das modulare Kabelmanagement dem ganzen Salat da drin ein Ende setzen, ich kriege jedes mal Krämpfe wenn ich in seinen PC schaue...
Das Gehäuse hingegen ist groß genug um alle Komponenten zu fassen (und auch die Verarbeitung ist ordentlich), daher darf es bleiben.

Eine SSD fehlt in seinem System definitiv noch. Da die Preise im dem Bereich derzeit sehr fair sind darf es auch gleich etwas mehr sein, dann passen die wichtigsten Spiele mit drauf. Die alternative Extraportion RAM wären zwar auch schön, allerdings verspricht der Wechsel auf eine SSD ein gefühlt schnelleres System. Und noch sind 8GB RAM keine wirkliches Bottleneck.

Als letztes noch der Monitor. Hier ist ein Wechsel auf ein Gerät mit LED-Backlight auf jeden Fall lohnenswert, sei es wegen des Kontrastes oder auch der Stromkosten. Da allerdings der Rest (besonders die GraKa) schon viel Geld kosten passt nur der kleinste Monitor ins Budget - was aber bei 24" und FullHD auch absolut kein Problem darstellt.

Mit den Änderungen wäre sein PC auf jeden Fall für die kommenden Spiele gerüstet.

(staubige) Innenansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racoon45 (10. November 2015)

*Pimpen tut der der Pimpiges tut... sagt Mama*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auf so eine Aktion muss man erstmal kommen, Xzibit wäre stolz auf euch und ich bin gespannt und amüsiert.

Nun zu meiner Bewerbung: 

Auf solch eine Aktion wird man natürlich nur Aufmerksam wenn man:

A) selber auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware ist weil die alter nun wirklich langsam alt ist oder 
B) täglich sehr aufmerksam eure Website liest .... zugegeben in den letzen Tagen gehöre ich zu beiden Gruppen.

Eigentlich spiele ich schon seit dem erscheinen von Battlefield 4 ( man bedenke das war Oktober 2013) mit dem Gedanken das mein treuer Strom/Zeitfresser neue Innereien benötigen könnte, 
da ich um überhaupt über 30-35fps zu kommen schon in der Kategorie Mittlere Details ohne Anti Aliasing gelandet bin. 
Aber da einem als Student selten das Geld beim Laufen aus der Tasche fällt ist es lediglich bei dem Gedanken geblieben. Nun ist der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier und man arrangiert sich irgendwann und irgendwie mit allem und somit auch mit Gefühlt schlechterer Grafik als in BF3, Rucklern und und und ....... uuund irgendwann sagt man sich ist ja alles halb so wild, gibt wichtigeres als ein neuen PC im leben. Was soweit auch stimmt.

Ausserdem war dann das Jahr 2014 recht gnädig zu mir, da ein DarksSouls 2 , Hearthstone und Divinity Original Sin alles andere als Hardware Fresser sind und somit den Gedanken an einen Neuen PC fast überflüssig machten. 
Doch nun sind wir im Jahr 2015 und damit begann auch die Liste der nicht mehr Spielbaren Titel für mich und meinen, jetzt Gefühlt Uralten Rechen-Freund, immer länger zu werden.  
Klar GTA4 lief schon nur noch solala aber das war damals auch ein Hardware Killer... trotzdem wollte ich GTA 5 spielen auch wenn es scheußlich dabei aussehen würde...
aber das änderte sich flott, da es selbst auf Minimalen Details nur noch als DIA Show zu betiteln war.  Und Prompt war er wieder da der, nie wirklich vergessene, Wunsch nach einem neuen PC.  Zu der Zeit war ich zwar zum Glück schon mit meinem Studium fertig, aber leider noch Arbeitssuchend und brauchte vor allem erstmal Lampen und Vorhänge und eine Küche und solange ... naja Geld... Tasche ... laufen ... bleibt der PC eben Luxus war mein Gedanke. Dann kam bald Witcher 3 ... da habe ich nach den ersten Technik Checks schon gar nicht mehr gewagt einen Versuch zu starten.  

Und jetzt habe ich Blau Äugig Black Ops 3 gekauft... nach dem ich seit Jahren kein CoD Titel mehr angerührt hatte und die Presse sich überschlagen hat wie gut der Teil ist, dachte ich bei mir, es ist ein Call of Duty 
... das sollte doch dein Midi-Kumpane noch schaffen... -.- ja der Lacher geht auf meine Kosten.  

Und jetzt Sitz ich hier hab zum Glück auch recht zügig Arbeit gefunden, aber bevor ich mir ein neuen PC Kaufe fühl ich mich dazu verpflichtet meine Studien Schulden bei meinen Eltern zu tilgen.  

Somit bleibt wohl weiterhin  GTA5 installiert und nie wirklich gespielt, Black Ops 3 staubt auf der Festplatte zu und Gerald wird weiter Monster ohne mich Jagen müssen und der Gedanke an einen neuen PC weiter ein nur ein Gedanke. 
Ausser Ihr Pimpt meine alte Kiste, wie es Xzibit getan hätte, dann würden mein Strom/Zeit-Fresser uns ich gen Sonnenuntergang Reiten/Fahren ... oder Jumppack springen/schießen . 

Hier noch die Daten zu meinem PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit einen AlpenföhnKühler
MOBO: ASUS M4A785TD V EVO
RAM: 4x 2GB DRR 3 RAM 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 
GPU: Radeon HD 6950 HIS 1GB Variante ( jaaa... auch der Lacher geht auf meine Kosten... wo ich die gekauft hab konnte doch niemand damit rechnen das man mal wirklich so viel Grafikspeicher brauchen würde, wurde im übrigen für BF3 gekauft )
DVD Brenner von LG 
Netzteil Bequiet Pure Power 430 Watt
und ein Mattschwarzes Midi Tower Gehäuse Shinobi irgendwas.

Also um zum Schluss zu kommen das wäre die Hardware welche ich gern von euch eingebaut hätte, was ich gleichzeitig auch Erklären möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte) , mein Mutterbrett lässt leider druch den AM3 Sockel kein Sinnvolles Upgraden der CPU mehr zu was aber dringend nötig wäre und die Kombi ist ein absolutes Brett.
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) , ich habe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung ob der alte Alpenföhn auf Aktuelle CPU´s passt und selbst wenn weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr wo das Zubehör geblieben ist. 
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) , 4x2GB ... mit irgendeinem Dümpel Takt sind einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte), ja ich mag mein Gehäuse einfach und will es daher behalten und weiß auch nicht ob das 430watt Netzteil für das Pimpen ausreichen würde
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 24 Zoll, 16 mio Farben ... da stelt sich mein 22zoll Samsung 226BW in die Ecke und schämt sich.

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bräuchte dann zwar noch einen neue Grafikkarte, aber wenn ich bis Weihnachten Spare und der der Zauselbart gut mütig ist könnte ich mir die sicher irgendwie noch kaufen. 

Also ich wäre ja schon dankbar wenn ihr den Post wirklich lest. Und wenn ihr dann denkt das ich es verdient hätte oder ihr mir einfach eine Freude machen wollt hätte ich nix dagegen. 

Hier noch die Bilder von der Kampfmaschine :


----------



## SkyDefend (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich bedanke mich schoneinmal vorab bei euch, dass Ihr eine so coole Aktion gestartet habt und man eine Chance bekommt, so teure Hardware zu gewinnen, besonders für einen Studenten wie mir ist soetwas wie ein Segen.

Hier seht Ihr nun mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3470
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX  970 4G Gaming (MSI)
Netzteil: Be Quiet E10 500W
CPU Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 13
Ram: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 in Schwarz
SSD + Festplatte: 1x 240GB San Disk SSD + 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 HDD
Monitor: LG IPS235P
System: Windows 10 64 Bit HP


Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso habe ich mir diese Hardwarekomponenten ausgesucht?

Zum Prozessor/Mainboard:

Wir arbeiten die nächsten 3 Jahre wegen der Studienrichtung Game Development sehr viel mit Programmierumgebungen, sowie auch viel Photoshop und viele weitere Programme von Adobe, wo ich schon jetzt merke, dass meine CPU an Ihre Grenzen kommt, was ich dann überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.
Natürlich ist die CPU auch wie gemacht für Spiele, da ich ein begeisterter PC Spieler bin ist soetwas auch nicht verkehrt, besonders wenn man sich GTA5 anschaut, wo mein aktueller Prozessor viel ackern muss.
Zusätzlich lässt sich der i7 auch perfekt Übertakten und der Energieverbrauch gegenüber der Leistung, welches dieses Monster bietet, ist sehr gut, immerhin wird Strom nicht billiger.

Dann zu dem CPU Kühler:

Ich habe mir diesen ausgesucht, da alle CPU Kühler besser sind als mein aktueller Artic Cooling Freezer 13,  womit ich leider gerade bei der Lautstärkeregelung und Kühlung große Probleme habe, da sich dieser nicht heruntertakten lässt, was wohl mit dem Mainboard zusammenhängt.

Zur SSD:

Ich habe mir die 480-520GB Version ausgesucht, da diese in meinen Augen vollkommen ausreichend dimensioniert ist.
Gerade Adobeprogramme und auch das ein oder andere Spiel wird sich sicherlich über eine SSD freuen (mich natürlich inklusive  )

Zu dem Monitor:

Ich habe mir diesen ausgesucht, da ich diesen dann gerne als neuen Hauptbildschirm nutzen würde, mein 2 aktueller Monitor wird dann als 2 Bildschirm herhalten.
Da ich seit meiner Kindheit riesiger Fan von Rennsimulationen und Flugsimulatoren bin, käme dieser natürlich wie gerufen.
Für das Arbeiten ist dieser ebenfalls für mich sehr gut geeignet, die Farbqualität stimmt und der Monitor bekommt bei Google viele gute Bewertungen.
Das 24 Zoll Modell habe ich mir deshalb ausgesucht, weil mein aktueller auch nur 23,6 Zoll groß ist und somit besser zusammenpasst, als ein 27 Zoll Monitor.

Mit dieser Aufrüstkonfiguration können die kommenden Spiele und die Studienarbeiten kommen.


----------



## Fiji_spotted (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_*Guten Tag, liebes PCGH Team*_

als  erstes möchte auch ich die neue Art des „Pimp my PC“-Projektes loben;  die Möglichkeit, den PC gezielt aufzurüsten, ist ja für viele auch ein  Grund, sich überhaupt einen PC zu kaufen (und nicht auf Konsolen zu  gehen).

*Dann möchte ich gerne meine Hardware ...*

- CPU: i7-4790k
- CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
- RAM: 16 GiByte 2400er DDR3 Ram von G.Skill 
- GraKa: EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked
- Mainboard: ASUS Z-97 Pro Gamer
- SSD: Crucial MX200 
- HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
- Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
- PSU: Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
*… und meine Beweggründe, weswegen ich gerne neue Hardware bekommen wollen würde, vorstellen:*

Mein  System ist zwar noch relativ neu, aber leider trotzdem viel zu schnell  gealtert. Wegen dem kurz darauf folgenden Skylake-Release war meinem  System viel zu kurz ein Platz an der Sonne  zugeschrieben 

Denn  mit Skylake wurden so viele Sachen möglich, von denen ich nicht mal  gedacht hätte, dass sie so schnell kommen würden ... OK, 14nm und eine  bessere iGPU, da könnte ich drüber wegsehen  ... 

…  aber nicht über den neuen Chipsatz, der wirklich unglaublich viel  Potential hat und ein Upgrade nötig macht, sollte man die nächsten Jahre  Ruhe vor Upgrades haben wollen ... so wie ich.  Ich kann mir einfach nicht jedes Jahr bzw. zu jedem größeren Release  (Pascal etc.) einen neuen Rechner leisten, und dieser wäre dann nötig,  da mein i7 leider nicht auf ein Z170 Board passt.

Deswegen  müsste ich in 2 – 3 Jahren, wenn ich z.B. eine M.2 SSD (welche dann  preiswerter sein und vermutlich mehr Kapazität haben werden) anbinden  möchte, die Komponenten meines  PCs zum größten  Teil rausschmeißen (RAM, Board, CPU + das dann (vielleicht) nötige GPU  Upgrade). 

Auch PCI-Express-SSDs und USB 3.1 sind mit vielen Nachteilen verbunden, falls ich diese einbauen möchte. 

Deswegen käme mir ein „Pimpen“ durch dieses Projekt sehr gelegen ... 



* Meine Wunschhardware sähe folgendermaßen aus:*

  Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
 
Freundliche Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Deruco (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse : Aerocool v3x
Netzteil: Cooler Master RS700
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro 1600 2x4GB
CPU: Intel i5-4690K
Cpu Kühler: boxed
Grafik: Gigabyte GTX 770 WF3x OC 2GB
SSD: Kingston V300 120GB
HDD: 2x WD 500GB 
Monitor: AsusVS278Q





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## renexing (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System:

Mainboard:     MSI Z77A-G43
CPU:                  Intel Core i7-3770
Grafikkarte:   Radeon R9 390
Netzteil:           CoolerMaster 600W
RAM:                  4x2 GB G.Skill F§-149000CL9D
HDD:                 Seagate 1TB/Samsung 1TB
SSD:                   Kingston HyperX 240GB
Gehäuse:         Unbekannt



Mainboard/CPU:     MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:              be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM:                             2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                     be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor:                      iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Meine Grafikkarte ist neu, mir war aber nicht bewusst dass sie so lang ist und nicht ins Gehäuse passt. 
Deshalb habe ich die Festplattenschächte rausgerissen. Aus diesem Grund haben meine Festplatten nun kein Zuhause mehr.
Die Grafikkarte deshalb zu tauschen war aber keine Option, war schon so schwer genug, sie ohne Wissen meiner Frau zu kaufen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Enthusiast351 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier die Hardware die ich gerne hätte

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein aktuelle Hardware 
Prozessor: i7 5820K
Mainbord: Msi x99s gaming 7
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4gb RipjawsV
Festplatte: Sandisk Ultra2 250gb
Grafikkarte: Gtx 470
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power 10 700Watt
Gehäuse: Phantheks Enthoo Pro M

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Keks90 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

diese Variante des Pimp my PC gefällt mir gut. Der Leser kann selbst wählen in welche Richtung das Aufrüsten gehen soll. Dies jedoch nicht unbegrenzt, was eine sinnvolle Limitation darstellt, da man auch in der Regel nicht immer ein unbegrenztes Budget hat. Ich versuche mein Glück einfach mit dieser Bewerbung.

Da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mal wieder meinen PC aufzurüsten, aber dies immer auch mit eigenen Vorstellungen und den damit verbundenen "Kleingeld" zusammenhängt, habe ich mich auf die GPU fokusiert. Ich denke, dass mein Vierkerner mit recht gutem Takt (im Notfall OC) und dem recht üppige RAM noch für eine gewisse Zeit ihren Dienst verichten sollten. Was im Falle der GTX 480 bei modernen Spieletiteln nur schwer vorstellbar ist oder mit extremer Reduktion der Grafikdetails verbunden ist. Deshalb habe ich mich für die sehr potente GTX 980 Ti entschieden, auch wenn mein Mainboard "nur" PCIe 2.0  besitzt, was aber trotzdem zu einem starken Leistungsgewinn führen würde.
Eine etwas größere SSD als die aktuelle, würde auch mehr Platz für 2-3 häufig gespielte Titel bieten und Ladezeiten verkürzen. Im Moment ist nur eine 128 GB SSD verbaut für den Windowsbetrieb. Für den Fall des Overclocking würde der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 für die nötige Kühlung sorgen. Da ein Bildschirm ohnehin dabei ist, habe ich mich für den Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP, der wesentlich mehr Optionen zu bieten hat als mein alter Samsung SyncMaster, der außerdem noch keine Full HD Auflösung hat.
Mein Gehäuse und mein Netzteil sollten zu dem genug Reserven bieten, um die Hardware mit Strom oder Luft zu versorgen.
Wie an meinem bisherigen System zu erkennen, hat dies zum Kaufzeitpunkt auch ein hohes Budget abverlangt, wobei ich es nie bereut habe, da ich bis heute gut damit zu recht kam. Solch eine Investition würde ich auch wieder tun, wenn ich momentan das Geld hätte. Deshalb habe ich mich gezielt für die GTX 980 Ti entschieden, da ich bei der CPU Wahl gerne zu dem nicht im Umfang des Pimp my PC angebotenen Intel Core i7 5820K und somit auch einem anderen Sockel, greifen würde.

Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor
    i7-950  @ Corsair H70 

Mainboard
    Asus Rampage III Gene 

Arbeitsspeicher
    6*2GB G.Skill 1600Mhz NQ-Serie 

Festplatte(n)
    1 TB Samsung SpinPoint F3 + 120 GB Crucial M4 

Grafikkarte
    Gainward GTX 480 @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme III 

Netzteil
    Super Flower Golden Green SF-800P14XE 

Gehäuse
    Aerocool PGS Bx-500 + 8x Aerocool Dead Silence 140 mm Lüfter 

Monitor:
    Samsung SyncMaster T220 1680*1050

Pimp my  PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Keks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firestorm02 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System

Intel Q6600
Gigabyte P35 Mainboard
8GB RAM
ATI R260 2GB
512 SSD

Mein Wunsch-Aufrüst KIT
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein größtes Manko ist die CPU andere Sachen habe ich bisher schon austauschen können.
Und ein neues Gehäuse würde mir gefallen.


----------



## PHILG3899 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

i7-4770
OEM B85
8GB DDR3-1600
1000GB SATAUII HDD
GTX 760 1.5GB GDDR5


----------



## JonnyDee (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,

mit dem folgenden System möchte ich mich um ein PC-Upgrade bewerben.

*


*--- CPU ---* 
*i7 2600k @ 4.4GHz @ EKL Groß Clockner @ Noctua NT-H1 *

*--- Board ---* 
*ASRock Extreme 3 gen 3 
*
--- *RAM ---* 
*2x 4GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 7-7-7-21 1333MHz*

*--- Grafik ---* 
*Gigabyte GTX 780GHz @ 1215/6008MHz*

*--- SSD 1 ---* 
*128GB Samsung 830 (System) 
*
*--- SSD 2 ---* 
*256GB Samsung 830 256GB (Games)*

*--- HDD ---* 
*2TB Seagate Barracuda 7.200U/min (Datenplatte)
*
*--- Laufwerk --- 
  LG DVD Brenner*

*--- Netzteil ---* 
*Cougar CMX 700 *

*--- Gehäuse --*- 
*Fractal Design Arc*

*--- Belüftung ---** 
  je **3x 140mm bequit Silent Wings / Fractal Silent Series*

*--- Monitor ---* 
*Symsung SyncMaster 245B Plus*_*(100Watt)

*_*--- Tastatur ---* 
*Logitech G15 Refresh*

*--- Maus ---* 
*Logitech MX518*



_ *Im folgenden meine Upgradevorstellung *_




*--- Grafikkarte ---* 
*MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)*

*--- RAM ---* 
*2× 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)*

*--- Monitor ---* 
*iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig )*
*Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set (kein Bedarf )
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mit allen anderen Komponenten bin ich  soweit zufrieden und passen zu meinen Bedürfnissen weshalb ein Upgrade  rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre.
Egal wie ich die Konfiguration ändern würde, dass aus allen Bereichen  etwas gewählt werden würde, immer wäre mind. eine Komponente überflüssig  weshalb ich mich auf wirklich nützliche Komponenten beschränkt habe.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für den Fall der Fälle, dass mind. 1 Postion aus allen Bereichen gewählt werden müsste, würde ich die Folgende Konfiguration wählen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Warum ich die gewählten Sachen Upraden würde?*

Natürlich habe ich eine relativ aktuelle Grafikkarte, jedoch reicht die Leistung mit DSR nur selten in aktuellen Games. 
Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher überlege ich seit längeren ein Upgrade auf 16GB was ich natürlich mit eurer Aktion begrüßen würde.
Der Monitor ist aus 2007 und hat denke sein Geld verdient und sollte gegen einen sparsameren und größeren Monitor getauscht werden.




_ *Ich bedanke mich im voraus für die Teilnahme.*_




_*MfG
da
Jonny*_​


----------



## dok81 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da ich einen starken CPU brauche (für Foto- und Videobearbeitung) wünschte ich mir folgende Hardware:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) 

Diese Konfiguration sollte meine bisherige Komponente ersetzten:
_Asus P8Z77-V LK 
i5 - 3570k 
DDR3-2133 G.Skill Ares 2x4 Gb 
Cooler Master HAF 922
Samsung Syncmaster BX2431_
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Woopy (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team,

da ich mein antikes System in den nächsten Wochen aufrüsten möchte, kommt mir Eure Aktion 'Pimp my PC 2015' besonders gelegen.
Somit bewebe ich meinen PC und mich für die Teilnahme an dieser genialen Aktion.

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Motherboard:   Gigabyte H55M-USB3
CPU:                      Intel Core i5-760 (4*2,80GHz)
RAM:                     2*2GB
Festplatte:          Samsung HD103SJ (1TB)
Grafikkarte:       GeForce GTX 460
Netzteil:              Coolermaster RS-600-ASAA
Gehäuse:             Thermaltake Shark
Laufwerke:         LG GH22NS50 (DVD-Brenner)
Monitor:              Samsung SyncMaster 226BW

Für folgende Komponenten würde ich mich entscheiden:
Monitor:                    Iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Mainboard/CPU:   MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:            be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher:    4*8GB DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:                     be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gesamt:                      45 Punkte

Damit sind die meisten Komponenten aktuell und die geplante Aufrüstung beschränkt sich nur noch auf eine neue Grafikkarte und eine SSD.
Im Anhang natürlich noch ein Bild meines noch antiken Rechners, der mir aber nach wie vor gute Dienste leistet.


Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!!

Viele Grüße aus der Voreifel
Stefan Woopen


----------



## Cuerex (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:

MSI Z97 Gaming 3
Xeon 1231V3
R9 290
G.Skill Sniper 1866 4x4GB
LG 29UM67-P
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Corsair RM 650


Mich interessiert nur die Grafikkarte. Der Monitor und das Lüfter-Set würde ich einen guten Freund von mir zu Weihnachten schenken wollen, da er sich bald seinen ersten Gaming PC leisten möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veteranboy (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich finde das ist eine sehr tolle Aktion , die mal mehr Pfiff hat als ein langweiliges Gewinnspiel welches z.B. einfach einen Komplett-PC zum Preis hat. Hier kann der Teilnehmer selbst mit aktiv werden was ich sehr lobenswert finde.

Aktuelles System

- CPU: i7-4770k
- CPU Kühler: Corsair H110
- RAM: 16 GiByte 1600er DDR3 Ram von Corsair
- GraKa: MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2GB
- Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45
- SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
- HDD: Samsung F3 500GB
- Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Windowed
- PSU: Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM

Wunschhardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wieso gerade diese Hardware:
Grafikkarte: Die GTX 980 Ti würde ich gerne für die kommenden Spiele benutzen wie Star Wars Battlefront oder das kürzlich erschienene Fallout 4. Da ich mit meinem 29" Monitor mit den 2 GB VRAM der GTX 770 schon arg an die Grenze stoße. 

Lüfter-Set: Die Lüfter würde ich an meine Corsair H110 anbauen , da die momentanen Lüfter zu klein sind. 

SSD: Meine 250 GB SSD ist sogut wie immer voll. Ich benutze eine VM in Windows Hyper V die schon sehr viel speicher schluckt und spätestens nach GTA5 und Battlefield ist die SSD leider schon voll. 

Netzteil: Das Netzteil würde ich einem Freund schenken, der seinen PC leider mit einen 700 Watt Chinacracker betreibt.

Monitor: Der Iiyama Monitor würde sich hervorragend als Monitor für CSGO machen. Das ist vielleicht jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber der 29" Monitor ist für dieses Spiel leider zu langsam. Ich spiele in Legendary Eagle Master, wo es schonmal auf die kleinsten Reaktionszeiten ankommen kann. 


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.  

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden Schleswig-Holsteins


----------



## Hilo93 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich/meinen PC dann auch mal für das Gewinnspiel:

Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentaner PC:
-CPU: i3 530
-CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Pro
-GPU: NVidia GT 530
-Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 Window
-Mainboard: Acer FIH57
-HDD: 250GB WD Blue
-RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz
-Netzeil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W

Das ganze war mal ein Acer komplett PC den ich dann etwas modifiziert habe. Für die Grafikkarte hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht...
Hier ist noch das Bild des Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich den Wunsch-PC gewinnen sollte werde ich natürlich den Prozessor und das Mainboard dem RAM anpassen. Damit die Komponenten auch zusammen passen. Denke da an einen i7 6700k oder Xeon E3 1230 v5. Dazu ein passendes Z170 Mainboard mit DDR4 Unterstützung. (Bzw. C236 für den Xeon)


----------



## freakyd84 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure super Aktion: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf. 
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
  Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
  RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
  Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
  Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das aufzurüstende PC-System besteht aus:


  CoolerMaster HAF 912 PLUS
Mainboard/CPU: Asus P6T Deluxe/Intel Core i7 950
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisberg 240
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce 9800GX2
RAM: 3x 2 GB DDR3-1333 GSkill
SSD/HDD: 120GB Kingston SSD/1TB Seagate HDD
  Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
  Monitor: uralter Nec 17 Zoll 

  Wunsch:
  Der PC wird genutzt von meiner Mutter und mein kleiner Bruder. Die Komponenten stammen aus meinem alten Gaming PC. Meine Mutter schaut hauptsächlich nur online Filme und mein 13 jähriger Bruder für Schule und ab und zu Spiele. Der PC ist recht laut, die Karte etwas veraltet und der Monitor für jetzige Verhältnisse etwas zuklein. Mein Wunsch wäre, im Vordergrund, Senkung der Lautstärke damit die Mutti in Ruhe ihre Filme genießen kann. Leider passte der Alphacool Eisberg 240 nicht ganz ins Gehäuse und die Lüfter müssen nach Außen weichen, sieht etwas seltsam aus Sekundär den PC für FullHD gaming-tauglich machen für den Bruder. Der verbaute i7 950 hat, meiner Meinung nach noch Potenzial, jedoch mit OC ein richtiger Hitzkopf. Ich weiss, dass eine andere Wunsch-Konfiguration besser für meinen Zweck wär, jedoch bin ich gespannt darauf, wie ihr diesen Hitzkopf bei ca.  4Ghz mit moderate Lautstärke bändigt 


  Ich hoffe, dass mein PC ausgewählt wird^^
  LG FreakyD84




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazomolka (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@Cuerex:
Soweit ich weiß ist deine Konfiguration so nicht erlaubt, man muss nämlich aus jeder Kategorie mindestens eine Komponente wählen . Steht auch in dem Textfenster wo man das rauskopieren soll à la "Bitte wählen Sie noch RAM oder eine SSD"


----------



## Yorak (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
liebe Mitbewerber,

zunächst mal allen viel Erfolg und möge der beste Aufrüst-Zwerg gewinnen 

Als bekennender PC Schrauber hat für mich das Upgraden lange Tradition. Von daher finde ich es umso spannender, hier auch die vielen Upgradepfade der Mitbewerber zu sehen (und die teilweise echt interessanten Begründungen   ).
...und ganz ehrlich, wer will schon Notebooks, Tablets oder so ein Zeug...da kann man nicht so schön dran rumbasteln.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um folgende Upgradekomponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten (in Klammern die Ursprungskonfiguration aus dem Jahr 2009 bzw. Upgradehistorie):
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster CM 690 III          (NZXT Panzerbox...cooler Name aber am Ende schlechtes Case weil kein Platz für ordentliche Grafikkarte...ich sage nur Netzteilanordnung)
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master 
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W ATX 2.3          (braucht es mehr Leistung?)
Mainboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
CPU:  Intel Core i7-950
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P          (hier habe ich neulich, d.h. nach ca. 6 Jahren mal die WLP erneuert und ca. 5K geringere Temperatur bei Volllast mit Prime95...siehe da)
RAM: OCZ Platinum, 3 × 2 GiByte DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB          (Corsair CMFSSD 128GB)
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ, 1000GB
GraKa: Palit Geforce GTX770 Jetstream, 2GB          (XFX Radeon 4870  -->>  Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X)
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE          (Samsung T220)

Das aktuelle System erreicht beim 3D Mark Fire Strike (1.1) immerhin gut 7200 Punkte. Aber da ist noch Luft nach oben, die ich mit den Komponenten aus dem Upgrade gerne erreichen würde.

Hier noch das Bild aus dem Innenleben meines PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, dass das Foto okay ist; ist mit meiner Smartphone Kamera unterm Tisch bei widrigen Beleuchtungsbedingungen entstanden - aber das ist ja hier auch kein Fotocontest, oder?

Vielen Dank,

Yorak

PS: Es halten sich Gerüchte, ich wäre schon tot  Stimmt nicht.


----------



## Paintlery (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier Meine Bewerbung zu dem Gewinnspiel:

Zu aller erst hier der Kopierte Text:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Mainboard müsste ich dann selber Nachrüsten was so kurz vor Weihnachten kein al zu großes Problem sein sollte

Dazu gibt es auch eine Frage:
Gibt es die Möglichkeit nach dem Eintreffen des PC's bei mir bestimmte Hard Ware die von Ihnen Hinzugefügt wurde zu verkaufen,
oder "muss" ich sie eine Bestimmte Zeit im PC behalten?

Hier mein Aktueller PC  (Ja ich weiß eher Schlecht als recht, aber zum Zocken auf niedrigen-mittleren Einstellungen bei Nicht ganz so aufwändigen spielen auch fürs Flüssige Spielen "geeignet")

Gehäuse : Sharkoon VG4-w
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 965
Mainboard : Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
RAM : 8GB DDR3 Noname RAM (Weswegen ich großen Wert auf den RAM bei der Konfiguration gelegt habe)
Grafikkarte : NVidia GeForce GTX750 TI Asus 2048MB
Netzteil : 430 Watt Thermaltake TR2-430AH2NH
CPU-Fan : Boxed AMD Lüfter (Brauch ich glaube ich nichts zu sagen, oder? -.-)
HDD1 : WD blue 250GB
HDD2 : WD blue 250GB
SSD : hab ich nicht
Gehäuselüfter : 2x Sharkoon ((Vorinstalliert)sehr laut!)

Email: Ian-Bali@web.de


----------



## Stormaniak (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Community

mein derzeitiges system:

CPU: i7 860 @3,2ghz mit Corsair H50 wasserkühlung
Ram: 2x 2gb OZC
MB: MSI GD65
Graka: Saphire R9 280X
SSD: Samung Evo 256GB
Netzteil: 600W OCZ
Gehäuse: Thermaltake M5
Benq Monitor ka... sehr altes teil
Logitech Peripherie

Wie ihr lesen könnnt, stößt mein System an seine Leistungsgrenze was Gaming betrifft, 
weswegen mir dieses Gewinnspiel sehr gelegen kommt, da ich sowieso mit dem Gedanken spiele aufzurüsten bzw mir ein neues System anzuschaffen.

Mein Wunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

MFG
und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern

//edit foto folgt morgen bei Tageslicht


----------



## SebiAlex (10. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,
Ich brauche DRINGEND ein upgrade.
Aber warum? :

Ich Spiele nicht immer die Grafikintensivsten  Spiele. Meist Warthunder und Minecraft (ja...aber... extrem gemoddet + zu wenig ram + älterer prozessor= lange ladezeiten und häufige abstürze)
Mich nerven die langen ladezeiten und häufigen laggs. Aber auch Spiele wie ARK und einige weitere dürfen nicht fehlen. Insbesondere ARK läuft selbst mit niedrigen grafikeinstellungen sehr schlecht. Seit ca. 2,5 Monaten wird er auch noch immer unzuverlässiger d.h. :häufige, random Bluescreens und gefühlt immer längere ladezeiten (wirklich!)
Diese unzuverlässigkeit ist schlimm ganz besonders dann, wenn ich sachen für die schule mache wie z.b referate. Blue screens sind da ganz blöd. 
Ich möchte endlich spiele Flüssig spielen können und hoffe deshalb ausgewählt zu werden.

Hier noch meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten:
Gehäuse:                  Schwarz midi tower
Board:                        Asus P5KPL_AM SE <--Schon lange treu, aber mit pci-e schaden(leicht) Verursacht durch meine sperrige Grafikkarte
CPU:                           Intel core Quad Q6600 übertaktet von 2.40 auf 3.02GHz warscheinlicher mitgrund der Bluescreens (ohne ist er einfach viel zu lahm)
Kühler:                      Arctic Freezer 13
Ram:                           Apogee 2*2 Gb ( weiß leider nicht genaueres
Grafikkarte:           zurzeit die Amd Radeon HD 6670 (sapphire) eigentlich die [MSI R9 280 3GB( zurzeit im umtausch da die lüfter kaputt sind)]
soundkarte:            Genius SM-Live Value 5.1 ( nichts besonderes aber besser als der Onboardchip)
SSD:                           Samsung 840 evo 120 GB  ( im Bild ist meine HDD zu sehen)
Netzteil:                   Cougar A350 [(350 Watt 80 plus Bronze) neues 530 watt Netzteil hab ich auch noch]
Monitore:                AOC e235SH+ NEC multisync e222w beide um die 21-22 zoll aoc= 16:9 nec= 16:10
Maus+ Tastatur:  Roccat Tyon + Roccat Ryos MK Pro
Headset:                  Roccat Kave XTD Stereo (Grau)


Und nun meine "Weihnachtswunschliste":

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe natürlich zu gewinnen wünsche aber allen anderen Mitbewerbern viel Glück, und den Gewinnern Viel Spaß mit ihrem "Geschenk".
euer  PCGH Youtube abonnent,

 Sebastian (Hessen)


----------



## MAC-one (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hier meine Teilnahme bei der super Idee „Pimp my PC 2015“.

Aktuelle Komponenten:

Asus Z87-Pro + Intel Core i7-4770K
NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2
2x G.SKILL Trident X DDR3-2400 PC3-19200 8192MB
GIGABYTE GTX 660 Ti 3GB
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Corsair AX750 Gold – 750 Watt
Thermaltake Armor+ MX
HP 2159m Monitor


Meine Wunschaufrüstung: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte


Vielen Dank
Und weiter so!


----------



## Dante31 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin Neuling hier im Forum und begrüsse euch erst mal alle.
Bin der Dante31 

Die Aktion find ich toll und daher nehme ich auch mit teil.
Bin ab und zu auf eurer Webseite und Lese und schau mir die Videos über Hardware Tests am liebsten an.
Weil mich Technische Dinge immer schon Fasziniert haben. 

Meine Upgate Wunsch Konfiguration würde ich so zusammenstellen.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Computer ist wie folgt aufgebaut. 
Wobei ich sagen muss er ist nicht mehr der Jüngste und hat mich schon einige Male die Nerven strapaziert.
Aber irgendwie haben wir uns immer geeinigt das er weiter Arbeitet und nicht seinen Dienst beendet. 
Leider fehlt ihm etwas die Lust auch mal Gas zu geben, daher lässt er sich mal gerne Zeit wenn mal der Prozessor 
was erledigen muss.
Ich komm vom Thema ab!

Mein Computer ist wie folgt aufgebaut.

CPU:  AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz
CPU Kühler:  Thermaltake 120
Mainboard:    MSI 790FX GD70 AM3
RAM:  2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill
Netzteil:   Thermaltake 550 Watt
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 960 OC 4GB
Hardware RAID Controller:  Avago MegaRAID SAD 9341-4i
1. SSD:   2 x 128GB Vertex 3 Max IOPS / im RAID 0 als Systemplatten
2. SSD:   2 x 250GB Samsung 850 EVO / im RAID 0 als Datenspeicher
Monitor:   24 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster 245B


----------



## type_o (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

OH man, was hier manche posten an Bilder'n, das grenzt schon an Verschwendung! Da gibt es kein! Kabelmanagement und sauber, sind die PC's im Inneren auch nicht!


----------



## maccrafter27 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

da ich momentan schon auf der Suche nach einem Neuen System bin, finde ich diese Aktion echt klasse und genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt 

Mein Wunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Aktuelles System:

i5-2500K
Asus P8P67-M Pro
8 GB DDR-3 Arbeitsspeicher von Geil
MSI N560GTX-Ti
620W Cooler Master Netzteil
128 GB SSD
2 TB HDD
Lian Li PC-V351

Da das System schon über 4 Jahre alt ist, stoße ich leider schon an die Grenze bei manchen Spielen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mirco

PS: Ich Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Verlosung!


----------



## Ashamael (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

dann reihe ich mich auch mal mit ein, in der Hoffnung, mal was gewinnen zu können 

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus...

Netzteil:                           Power 420W
Grafikkarte:                   AMD Radeon HD5450   2GB
RAM:                                 1 x 4 GB Noname und 1 x 8 GB Kingston
SSD:                                   SanDisk 256 GB
HDD:                                 WDC WD 15EADS-00S2B0    1TB
Gehäuselüfter:             1x 90 mm, Noname
Laufwerke:                     1 x LG Brenner, 1 x Samsung Lightscribe Brenner
CPU:                                  AMD Athlon X4 750K 3,2 GHz Boxed
Mainboard:                    MSI A88XM-E35

Alles schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen und die Zusammenstellung bringt auch Probleme bei aktuellen Spielen mit sich (nicht ruckelfrei oder Spiel friert ein, sowie rausschmiss auf den Desktop  )



Meine Wunschkombination im Falle eines Gewinnes ist folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern sehr viel Glück und den späteren Gewinnern viel Spaß mit Ihrer Zusammenstellung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2die4 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So meine lieben Mittelfranken  (und auch alle anderen geschätzten Mitmenschen)   


Dann schließe ich mich mal mit meinem dringend partiell sanierungsfälligen System bei dieser tollen Aktion mit an. Es ist zwar schon mal ein wenig was rennoviert worden, aber als Student hat mans dann auch nicht sooo dicke... 


Das Grundsystem (Mobo, CPU, Ram,...) hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel (Basis gebaut  September 2009!) - war aber stets treu wie gold.  Aber irgendwann möchte man dann halt doch wieder was Neues (jeder hier kennt dieses... VERLANGEN...  ).

Falls meine Freundin fragen sollte - pssssst - sowas hab ich nie gesagt!  


So, meine ausgesuchten Komponenten wären folgende:

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher wegen des Vermerks darunter "Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set". 
Mein Gehäuse samt Belüftung und CPU Kühlung habe ich nämlich erst voriges Jahr modernisiert... 

_Sollte man also aus jeder Kategorie etwas wählen MÜSSEN, so würde ich dann wie folgt zusammenstellen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
_

So, nun noch die Fakten zu meinem Workbuddy, der mich (mit ein paar Liftings) durch mein ganzes Studium nie hängen hat lassen:

*CPU: *                      Intel i7-860 - leicht übertaktet*
Kühler:                 *Cooler Master Nepton 280L*
Mainboard:        *Asus P7P55D*
Ram:                      *4x 2GB DDR3-1333*
GPU:                     *Gainward Phantom GTX 680 2gb*
Systemplatte:   *Crucial MX100 500GB SSD*
Soundkarte: *     Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe*
Netzteil:             *bequiet! Pure Power L7 530W*
Case:                    *NZXT Phantom 820 weiß*
Lüfter: *                3x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro 140mm*
Sound:                 *Logitech Z506*
Bildschirme: *   1x HP w2448hc | 1x Belinea B102035W

Es ist also schon das eine oder andere aufgerüstet worden, aber erst die nagelneue "Skylake" Mainboard/CPU/Ram-Kombi würde den PC wieder zeitgemäß machen  Allein schon wenn ich an USB3 denke, läuft mir schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.... ^^


Ich hab mir beim Bau und Verlegen der Kabel wirklich größte Mühe gegeben, ich hoffe, das sieht man ein wenig...  Das Verlegen ist aber auch traumhaft mit diesem Tower! Das müsst ihr mal erlebt haben *zwinker* 



Beim Aufbau: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aktuell: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hoffe ich bin bei den Glücklichen dabei. Den künftigen Gewinnern trotzdem schonmal Viel Spaß !  Echt eine geniale Aktion 

PS: Fürth is garnicht sooo weit, da würd ich den PC sogar höchstpersönlich abliefern  und einen Kasten feinsten oberpfälzer Gerstensaftes springen lassen! 

(Das ist keine Drohung!  Höchstens eine kleine Bestechung. Funktionierts? )


Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Fazerlike (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin,

ich möchte auch gerne mein Glück versuchen.

Als erstes die Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und hier ist mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse:           Cooltek Antiphon
Mainboard:      Asus P7P55D
CPU:                    i7-860
CPU Lüfter:      Prolimatech Megahalems
RAM:                   4x2 GB DDR3 G.Skill
GPU:                    XFX 6950 2 GB
Netzteil:             Lian Li PS-S850GE

Allte Teile, bis auf das Case, sind jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Zu alt für die meisten Spiele. Und grade die GPU ärgert mich in einigen Spielen. Saints Row konnte ich noch nie flüssig spielen, denn da habe ich das Gefühl, dass Nvidia Karten richtig bevorzugt werden 

Die CPU reicht mir noch lange aus schätze ich. Aber die Grafikkarte hat ihren Dienst getan und soll endlich mal ersetzt werden. Da kommt eine 980TI wie gerufen. Dass die CPU den Flaschenhals dafür bilden kann, ist mir bewusst.

Doppelter RAM im Vergleich zu jetzt ist sehr gut  

Und das Netzteil muss dringend getauscht werden. Es war mal richtig schön leise, doch mittlerweile rattert es alle paar Minuten vor sich hin, als wäre der Lüfter hinüber.

Bleibt noch der Monitor. Da hatte ich vor über 6 Jahren einen Notkauf machen müssen, da mein alter Monitor plötzlich kaputt ging. 100€ hatte ich damals als Budget für einen kleinen 21 Zoll FHD Monitor von Packard Bell...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es mit diesem Gewinnspiel klappt. Und ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Erfolg 

Das Foto reiche ich heute Abend nach.


----------



## JackDWishes (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PCGH Team

hier meine Wunschkonfiguration für eure "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und hier mein aktuelles System mit Bild:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VII Hero
RAM: 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2133
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss
Monitor: Samsung 24" S24D300H


Ich Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Verlosung und vielen Dank an das PCGH Team für diese klasse Aktion. Weiter so!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kim


----------



## Highspeed30 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hallo liebe Leut von PCGH

hier meine zukünftige Wunschkonfiguration 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und unten mein aktuelles System was brav seinen Dienst verrichtet 


CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Kühler: Phanteks PH-TC14CS
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97x-ud3h
RAM: 16GB Crucial 4 x 4 GB
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 - 290X ROG Matrix 
SSD: Plextor PX-256M3P
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630w  80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator Big Tower Evil-Blue
Monitor: defekten Acer H236HL mit einbrennsymptomen und Farbenvielfalt der besonderen Art 

Wünsche den zukünftigen Gewinner seines Wunschsystems viel spaß beim Zocken und 
ein großes lob an das PCGH-Team die sowas ermöglichen


----------



## BomBaer75 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Pcgh und treue Leser,

gerade den Artikel im Magazin gelesen und schon beworben, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. 

In den letzten Jahren sammelte sich leider sehr viel Staub in meinem Pc an, von sporadisch auftauchender (neuer) Hardware mal abgesehen.

In meinem aktuellen Pc werkeln folgende Komponenten:

- treues Mainboard Asus P5B-Deluxe / Cpu Intel Core Quad Q9550 @ 3,0 Ghz
- etwas lauter Cpu Kühler Zahlmann (?)
- 8Gb DDR2 800Mhz
- Netzteil NesteQ ECS Xs-600W 
- 250Gb SSD / 850Gb HDD
- Gainward Geforce GTX 560 Ti Phantom 1GB (total überfordert)
- Gehäuse Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 (seit 06/2015, endlich den Chieftech BigTower (alter unbekannt) stahl in Rente geschickt)
- 24" Philips Monitor

Da Dragon Age Inquisiton sich zur low Detail Ruckelparty verlangsamte, braucht ich mit dieser Pc Kombi Wicher 3, Fallout 4 und andere kommende Spiele erst gar nicht in angriff zu nehmen. Aber Mann braucht doch ein entspannendes Hobby (Verständnis meiner Frau=0) von der Arbeit, außerdem würden die "alten Komponenten" meinen Jungs zu einem Pc verhelfen.  

Deshalb meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Allen meinen Mitbewerben wünsche ich auch viel Glück, es möge weise entscheiden. 

Grüße AF


----------



## M0rgoth (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

---
*Todesanzeige*​

t  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  t

Liebe Gemeinde, liebe Community,

heute wollen wir vorsorglich trauern um einen PC, der hoffentlich bald sterben wird.
Schon seit Jahren ist er ein Pflegefall und will einfach nicht verrecken. Ja, er hat treue Dienste geleistet: ab und zu widerwillig, aber immer zu langsam und mit nervigen Hitzeproblemen.
Dieser lahme, bis jetzt aber auch in bedingter Hinsicht treuer Gefährte hat ausgedient und hat es verdient sich in Ruhe zu setzen. Aber ohne Alternative ist dies jedoch nicht möglich.
Auf seine Bitte hin wollen wir jedoch um ihn trauern:​

CPU:		Intel Pentium 955 EX
Mainboard:	Abit AB9 QuadGT
Ram:		2x2GB GB DDR2 PC800
Kühler:		Intel Boxed _(halb Schrott)_
GPU:		Geforce GT 630
HDD:		Samsung 80GB *IDE*
Netzteil:	Xilence Power xp600
Gehäuse:	Markenlos

So wollen wir im vorhinen eine Trauerminute halten...
[...]
und um einen Nachfolger hoffen:​

Mainboard/CPU:	MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM:		2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil:	be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor:	iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Andii (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCHW-Team, 

da mein PC nun mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt ist und mein Lieblingsspiel Skyrim ohne Mods einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß aussieht, 
bzw. ich es mit entsprechenden Grafik-Mods garnicht spielen könnte, 
hoffe ich, dass ihr meinen PC aufrüstet.

Viel zu lange quäle ich mich schon mit dieser "Gurke" rum. 

Im Laufe der Jahre hab ich immermal für kleines Geld Komponenten getauscht. Wie z.B. meine damals hoch gelobte 8800 GTX
gegen eine Radeon HD5770, einfach weil die GTX nach 2 Jahren defekt war. Ein 19" Philips Monitor musste einem 24" FullHD Monitor von Samsung weichen. Später kam dann mal die SSD dazu da es
das gesamte System unheimlich beschleunigt. Im Großen und Ganzen kann man den Rechner benutzen, 
aber spielen ist nur bedingt möglich.



Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Core2Duo E6850 3,0 Ghz + Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P 
Scythe Ninja Rev. B
AMD Radeon HD5770 1GB
4x 1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 Mhz
SSD 120 GB Samsung 840
500GB SATA Western Digital 7400 rpm - Festplatte
Lian Li PC 7 SE-S III - Gehäuse + 2x Coolermaster Lüfter
500W Enermax Liberty - Netzteil
Creative X-fi Fatal1ty - Soundkarte
24" Samsung SyncMaster BX2450
DVD-Laufwerk
DVD-Brenner
Creative 5.1 T5900
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm 



Und jetzt kommt die Hardware die ich mir wünsche 



Diese Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## funnyghost25 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team & Leser,

Zusammen mit eurer Hilfe, möchte ich gern mein Steinzeit-Rechenknecht,
 der nun schon mehr als 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ablösen...
Nach meinen Recherchen, kann ich sofern ich einer der glücklich Auserwählten bin,
 leider keine der alten Komponenten nach dem Upgrade weiterverwenden...
Ich würde mir jedoch die nach dem Upgrade fehlenden Teile bestellen,
 um dann ein rundum aktuelles Komplettsystem zu haben...

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Mein aktuelles System habe ich als DxDiag in PDF Format angehangen hier, 
aber auch einmal die groben Spezifikationen:

Dell Dimension 8300

Mainbord: 
CPU: Intel Pentium 4     2,80 GHz
RAM: 1534MB 
GPU: nvidia GeForce 6800 XT
Sound: Sounblaster Live!

19' Röhrenbildschirm 

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Hier nun meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Für den Fall das ich Gewinne (), habe ich vor 
das System mit folgenden Komponenten zu komplettieren...

PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, möge die Jury entscheiden...


----------



## CeddyX (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Mein pc besteht aus einen asrock a55m-dgs mit einen amd a8 -3870 der für heutige Spiele nicht mehr genug Leistung bringt
meine Grafikkarte eine xfx r9 280x ist noch gut genug meiner meinung nach in meinen pc sind noch 12Gb ram von hynix einmal mit 4 Gb und mit 8Gb
meine Festplatte ist 700Gb Groß und mein Netzteil ist ein Corsair vs550 mit 550 watt 

als ich den pc bekommen habe hatte er nur die apu das a8 und darauf hin habe ich mir eine gt520 geholt danach folgte eine gt640 und dann hatte ich endlich mal eine etwas bessere 
r9 280x  

Die Gewünschte Hardware ist
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
7Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

das Bild folgt später


----------



## MarcusSo (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team,

habe versucht meine Rechenmaschine, über die Jahre, auf dem laufenden zu halten aber leider nicht immer das Geld dafür.

Alle verbauten Teile, bis auf das Netzteil, sind gebraucht gekauft. 

Wäre echt toll wenn das hier klappen würde. 

Folgende Hardware habe ich verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus P5Q-Pro
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400
RAM: Kingston DDR2 8192 MB
Graka: NVIDEA GTX570
Netzteil: ednet 600W
Monitor: Philips 220e 22 Zoll
Case: asbach uralt habe ich zwangsbelüften müssen

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Amihenke (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, über eine positive Benachrichtigung.

Mein Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

45 von 45 Punkten 
Mein jetziges System: 

-----[würde raus kommen]----
CPU: Intel i7 2600 3,4 Ghz                                                    
PSU: 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold 500Watt                     
Mainboard: Standart Acer Mainboard                           
RAM: 8 Gb 1333mhz DDR3                                               
Cpu-Kühler: Standart                                                            
  ------------[bleibt]---------
Case: Fractal Define R5                                                     
GPU: Asus GTX 970 STRIX OC                                      
SSD: 250gb Crucial                                                              
DVD Laufwerk                                                                       

MfG Amihenke und vielen Dank, falls ich einer der Gewinner bin.


----------



## Thei7haba (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

Ich bin mit meinem Pc fast zurieden!
Momentan hab Ich: 
-i7 5820K
-EKL Matterhorn Pure
-Coolermaster N300
-Asus x99-A/Usb 3.1
-DVD Laufwerk
-Asus Matrix r9 290x
-Evga Supernova 750 watt G2
-8gb DDR4 2133mhz Ram
-1T seagate HDD

Video dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuqI-K6l_H8

Dazu will ich noch erwähnen, dass ich in 4K zocke (Asus pb287Q)  deswegen benötige ich eine leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte!


Ich würde mich sehr über diese Komponenten freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen dank für diese Wunderbare aktion und LG


----------



## hema8193 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch wäre, dass auch mal Österreich mitmachen darf, Euer Heft kann ich doch auch in AT beziehen, da ist es euch auch nicht zu schade der Transport -.-


----------



## benithedark (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

mein aktueller Rechner hat schon ein paar Jährchen au dem Buckel!
Die CPU ist meiner Meinung nach noch recht ordentlich aber die Graka 
ist halt so langsam veraltet.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Fraktal Design Define R5 Black
Mainborad: ASUS P8P67 EVO: 
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 680 JETSTREAM (2048MB GDDR5)
Festplatten: Seagate Baracuda 1 TB, Western Digital WD Blue 1 TB
SSD: 256GB SSD 830 Basic
CPU-Kühler: Genesis | Prolimatech + 2X WingBoost 2 - Alpenföhn 140 mm Royal Blue
Netzteil: Straight Power(E6) 600W - Be Quiet!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße
Benjamin Schmid


----------



## Killswitch2008 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin,
Meine Auswahl ist

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wobei ich eigentlich keinen Monitor brauche, eine größere SSD wäre besser Aber Dual Monitor Betrieb rockt eh und wäre mit der neuen Grafikkarte auch gut drin. Dann kann ich gleichzeitig Bilder bearbeiten und Surfen bzw. Sachen nachschlagen auf dem anderen. Oh das wäre wirklich ein Traum.

Aktuell verbaut
Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3, gekühlt von  einem alten Noctua U-12P mit Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 drauf
Asus Z87-PRO (C2)
8 GB Team Group Inc. DDR3 2400 Mhz
Evga Nvidia 560 Ti mit EKL Peter@ 2 Silent Wings
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR
Fractal Design Define XL R2 mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2
Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460 Watt
Fujitsu P Line P27T-7 LED
Crucial MX100 512 GB
2x WD Red 4 TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder mit Beleuchtung sind in meiner Sig bei Sysprofil^^

Wie ihr seht, ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr wirklich einem Spiel mehr gewachsen. Ich würde gerne für Fallout 4 aufrüsten und das könnte ich dann auch gleich noch mit einem neuen CPU Kühler. Denn dann könnte ich den PC noch leiser machen Das wäre echt wunderbar

Vielen Dank für die tollen Preise!


----------



## BigMac81 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

moin,

meine Auswahl

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Derzeit verbaut:

Intel Core i5-2500k @ 4,0Ghz
WaKü
ASUS P8Z77-V
2x 4GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-1600 CL8
Gainward GTX560ti GS
Creative XiFi Platinum
CoolerMaster HAFX
Cougar S700
Samsung 840 EVO
WD Raptor 300GB
Samsung 500GB
Hitachi 250GB
LG Flatron W2443T


----------



## Revotap (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp MyPc2015 Aktion.
Vorab möchte ich einmal sagen das ich mal einen relativ guten Rechner hatte. (hab ich in nem anderen Beitrag drüber gesprochen)
Musste den aber verkaufen um meinen Führerschein zu bezahlen. Das einzige was dann noch drin war ist der alte Rechner von meinem Bruder.
Naja er tut was er soll 

Ein paar Infos zu meinem Rechner:
Im Grunde ist da nicht viel zu sagen... ich kann mit meiner alten Möhre keine neueren Spiele zocken .
Das einzige was darauf gespielt wird ist Minecraft mit ca. 10-12 FPS und die eher leistungssparenden Lego-Spiele (Ja mit 18 darf man die immernoch zocken ).  
Außerdem benutzt ich ihn sonst nur für Schulkram...
Es wäre schon toll mal GTA V mit meinen Kollegen zu zocken  oder sich am neuen Fallout zu versuchen. Bin noch Schüler und hab daher
derzeit nicht das Geld um irgendwelche Aufrüstungen durchzuführen. Wenn schon dann auch richtig 

Hier mal die Specs zu meinem aktuellen System:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
4 x 1GB DDR2 RAM
NVIDIA GT 7300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Upgradeauswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Es wäre wirklich unfassbar geil wenn ihr meinen Rechner Auswählen würdet. 

Bis dahin alles gute. Ich wünsch euch was 
MfG
Leon aka. Revotap


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team & Leser,

hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel i5 3570K
MB: ASRock Z77-Pro 3 
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 7870 Black Edition Double Dissipation
RAM: 8GB / 2x G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10-4GTX
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Extreme Music
SSD / HDD: 128GB Samsung SSD 830 / 2x 1TB Samsung HE103SJ
Monitor: ASUS VH242
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK-I
CPU-Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 120S


Viel Glück alle.


----------



## marcoh242 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230
GPU: HD7870
SSD: 120GB OCZ Agility 2
RAM: 4GB Kingston DDR3
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Monitor: Dell P2412H


----------



## NeEcHeN (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit meinem PC, allerdings würde ein Graka Update echt gut tun!

Hier sind meine Aktuellen Specs:

Intel Core i5 4670
16GB DDR3 1600 RAM
XfX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition
Philips Gioco 27" LED Monitor
Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse
120 GB Samsung 830 Series SSD
2 TB Seagate SSHD Hybrid HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Upgradeauswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## magnus4ever (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein System hat es auch mal wieder bitter nötig:
- CPU: AMD Phenom X2 3GHz
- Mainboard Asus M4A785-M
- RAM: Mushkin 2x 2GB DDR2-400
- GPU: Club3D Radeon HD5770
- SSD: SanDisk 60GB 
- HDD: Samsung 1TB 

Meine Wunschkonfig: 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## obi85 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Jetziges system:

AMD FX 8350
Asus M5A99x EVO 2.0
Crucial Balistics 2x4GB DDR 3 1866
Gigabyte HD 7950
OCZ Vertex 3 128Gb
Samsung 2Tb HDD
Bequiet dark power 9 530W
Sharcoon miditower


----------



## SecretBiker (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

finde diese Aktion von Euch sehr cool und hoffe meinen "Kampfzwerg" auf Reisen schicken zu können.
Wenn er dann zurück ist, kann er mir von Euch und den "Heiligen Hallen" der PCGH-Redaktion berichten.

Gestaten "Kampfwerg":
Mainboard Asus Z97M-Plus
CPU i5-4690K
GPU MSI GTX 970 Gaming
RAM 16 GB Corsair Vengance 1600 4x4GB
SSD Samsung 850 EVO  (2x250 GB)
CPU-Kühler Corsair H60
Gehäuse Bifenix Phenom Nvidia GTX-Edition
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 2053 BW
Netzteil beQuiet L8 530 W

Der "Kampfzwerg" hofft auf folgende "Energie-Items"

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann könnte ich ohne Probleme schöne Games auf "Ultra" und mit einer hohen Framerate genießen,
und der "Kampfzwerg" hat mal die Welt gesehen und kommt mit neuer "Power" an Bord zurück.

In diesem Sinne drücke ich die Daumen für alle Teilnehmer!

Happy Bytes


----------



## xnmagnus08 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin und Hallo

Habe ein Alten Aldi PC von Medion und habe schon Angefangen etwas aufzurüsten und der Pimp my PC passt halt Perfekt.

 Meine Auswahl währe
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles Equipment ist
Mainboard: NoName [würde raus kommen] 
CPU:  Intel Core i5 2300 [würde raus kommen] 
CPU-Kühler: NoName  [würde raus kommen] 
RAM:  2 × 4 Gibyte DDR3-1600 laufen aber nur mit 1333 wegen dem Mainboard  [leider passen in den Mainboards vom Gewinnspiel keine ddr3. Würde raus kommen] 
Netzteil: NoName  [würde raus kommen] 
Grafikkarte: GTX 950 MSI [ist aufgerüstet worden] 
HDD: 2TB [ist noch ok]
SSD: 240GB SanDisk [ist aufgerüstet worden]


----------



## kaisper (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hier, weil ich vor einem Jahr etwas mehr Pech mit meinem Rechner hatte. Zuerst rauchte meine GTX570 ab gefolgt von einer 8800GT. Nun ja ich bin aktuell nicht so sehr auf eine Grafikkarte angewiesen und Knete hat man als Student auch nicht, deswegen hilft die gute alte 7900GTO aus. Allerdings wäre ein CPU Upgrade für FEM Simulationen schon ganz nett. Deswegen genau diese Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

Intel Core i7 860 (stock)
Asus P7P55D Pro
4x2GB OCZ 1333Mhz
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB
1TB Samsung Spinpoint
Be quiet Dark Power P7 750W

Das Bild ist etwas älter noch mit 570 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormForU (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch ich möchte mich hier zum PC-Aufrüsten bewerben.
Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentaner Aufbau:
Mainboard/CPU: Arock 990fx extreme3/ AMD FX8320
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce x3 OC
Kühler: Cooler Master Seidon 120v2
RAM: 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: Thermaltake 630W Berlin 80+Bronze
Monitor: BenQ GL2460
Gehäuse: Cooltek Jonsbo G3
Festplatten: 2x 3,5" (500GB & 160GB) und 1x 2,5" (240GB Crucial MX100 nach dem Prinrip "da wo sie halt hinpasst" verbaut, hinter der Gehäuse Blende)

Bei meiner Auswahl geht es darum, die Komponenten gut und effizient kühlen zu können. Somit ist die Wahl eines neuen Prozessors ein Muss. Der PC steht seit einiger Zeit unter dem Schreibtisch und die Wärme fängt nach einer Zeit an, sich zu stauen. Daher der viel effizientere Prozessor (Natürlich spiele ich auch für mein Leben gern, daher ein ein wenig mehr Leistung nicht schaden).
Im Gegensatz hat meine Grafikkarte dieses Problem nicht, sie ist so hoch und lang, dass sie gerade noch in das Gehäuse passt und bildet dadurch sozusagen eine eigene Kammer, in die aktiv Luft reingeschaufelt wird. Jedoch kann meiner Meinung nach nie genug frische Luft vorhanden sein, das Gleiche gilt natürlich für auch für die CPU Seite, daher die Wahl der 3 Lüfter. Sie decken alle Lüfterplätze ab. 
Desweiteren ist mein jetziges Netzteil bei Last unüberhörbar, weshalb ich zu einem effizienteren Modell von BeQuit greifen möchte (zudem ist auch der Lüfter mit einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit leiser).
Nun zum Bildschirm und RAM.
Die Schulzeit läuft immer weiter dem Ende entgegen und das Leben beginnt. Für CAD und Rendering sind diese beiden Bauteile essentiell, so finde ich zum Beispiel den Produktivitätsgewinn von 24" auf 27" mehr als nur "merkbar". Außerdem werden wirklich sehr viele Daten zwischengespeichert beim Rendern mit möglichst realistischen "Photonen" oder auch bei thermodynamischen Simulationen.

So begründe ich meine Wünsche  und wünsche gleichzeitig allen netten Teilnehmern Glück (und mir am meisten  )


----------



## BlackDragon2142 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ich versuche auch mal mein Glück wo dazu sagen muss das noch nie was in leben was gewonnen deswegen mach mir keine grosse hoffung  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/icons/icon9.png 
aber man soll die hoffung nie aufgeben  
und  wen entlich mal was in leben gewinnen würde  bsp das hier Pimp mky pc  würde so wahnsinnig freuen 
und es einfach nicht glauben können 


naja mein  alter pc wo ganz mag^^  Ausser grafikarte und  cpu 
Ist:
CPU
 Amd 8350 

Mainboard
    M5A99X EVO 

Arbeitsspeicher
8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM 

Festplatte(n)
Samsung 850 pro 256gb Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB 

Grafikkarte
GTX 660 ti 

Sound
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 

Netzteil
Xilence Performance Series Netzteil 730 Watt 

Gehäuse
KP mehr auf jeden fall mein aller erstes gehäuse (13 Jahre) 

Betriebssystem
Windows 10  64 bit

Hoffe auf gewinn neuen pc teile

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dann wünsche mir mal Viel Gück  und wen ich dann Gewonnen hätte
Wäre das dann mal mein erstes mal in leben das dann mal was Gewonnen hätte


Ps an die pcgameshardware leute hätte vorschlag das man entweder oder auswählen kann finde nicht gut ich hätte gesagt ingeesamt  punkte gesagt dann hätte man selber sagen können alles auf grafik und cpu weil so wird man hingezungen  entweder das oder das aber  WEN man ERLICHER Mensch ist und sagt will nur das und das dann geht das nicht weil man  sich gezwungen füllt das oder das zu nehen 
Bsp :
Weil bei mir Standt früher Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

wo dann erlicher mensch gesagt habe aber doch dazu gezwungen werde  ok dann noch 1 punkt  abzugeben


----------



## µ|V_2814 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Abend allerseits,

mein Rechner ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber ich denke der CPU Unterbau könnte es schon noch eine Weile machen.
Die Graka und die kleine SSD sind mir hingegen schon zur Plage geworden und mein Monitor muss ich wohl auch bald mal ersetzen.

*Meine Auswahl:*



Grafikkarte:|MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:|be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD:|960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse:|be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor:|iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein System:

*

CPU:                       |Intel I7-920
 Kühler: |Noctua NH-U12P
Mainboard: |Asus P6T Deluxe v2
RAM: |OCZ 6 GB DDR3 16000
GPU:|                      Nvidia GTX 260
SSD:|Intel X-25M 80 GB
HDD:|                     Samsung 150 GB
PSU:|Corsair TX650W
Gehäuse:|             CM Storm Scout
Monitor:|Samsung SyncMaster T240HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananen8r0t (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGHX Community und PCGH Redakteure.
Mit der Teilnahme an dieser Aktion hab ich echt länger mit mir kämpfen müssen (Die Vorstellung mein altes Schätzchen einfach so wegzugeben :o ). Aber ich bin überzeugt dass er beim PCGH Team in besten   
 (Aufrüst-)Händen wäre, die er mittlerweile auch mal wieder bitter nötig hätte.

Zu meinem aktuellen System.
Verbaut sind:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 635 @3,4 GHz 1,392V
(Mir der größte Dorn im Auge. Die Single-Core/IPC Leistung ist unterirdisch und mehr Takt bekomme ich beim besten Willen nicht stabil. Macht vor allem in WoW beim Raiden Probleme, was sehr ärgerlich ist.)

Mainboard: Biostar A770E3 
(Man verzeihe mir das billig  Mainboard, läuft aber immerhin mit der CPU Übertaktung nun schon über 5 Jahre gut  )

Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 2x4 GiByte 
(Naja, RAM eben. Mit CL 8-8-8-24 ist er mir definitiv flott genug. Aber für die Zukunft ist man mit DDR4 sicherlich besser aufgehoben)

SSD/Festplatten: OCZ Vector 150 120GB 2x Samsung SpinPoint 400GB 1x Samsung SpinPoint 500GB          
        (SSD schön flott, trotz SATA II am Board, Festplatten sind treue Seelen  )

Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon R9 270X DirectCU II TOP 4 GiByte @1230/5840 Mhz 1274 mV
(War zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung definitiv ein Preis/Leistungs "Wunder". Da der Asus Kühler auch genug Reserven bietet fürs Overclocking, hab ich da natürlich auch mal Hand angelegt. Da jedoch viele Spiele bei mir ins CPU Limit laufen, betreibe ich sie meistens eher mit Standardtakt/-spannung)

Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z 
(Tolles Teil, nur am Mikrofoneingang leider anfällig für FPS-abhängige Einstreuungen von der Grafikkarte. Aber dank USB Mikrofon kein Problem für mich)

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630W 
(Schön, leise, genug Reserven, Cable Management. Mehr braucht es für mich bei einem Netzteil nicht)

Gehäuse: Ultron Blue Air Black Gate 
(In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn definitiv nach Optik gekauft. Wer Features und Platz erwartet ist hier falsch beraten. Kabelmanagement so gut wie nicht möglich und mittlerweile auch ziemlich vollgestopft)

Alles in allem also etwas unausgewogen. Die Baustellen CPU/Mainboard und Gehäuse müssen dringend beseitigt werden (Wenn die CPU schon in einem Skype Videotelefonat in Full HD zu 60% ausgelastet ist...naja lassen wir das ^^ ).

Kommen wir zu der Konfiguration die ich mir aufrüsttechnisch überlegt hab:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Mainboard/CPU Kombi gar nicht mal so sehr wegen des i7, sondern vielmehr weil ich stark von den Möglichkeiten des Mainboards überzeugt bin. Natürlich kommt mir als Multitasking Fan auch die SMT Funktionalität des Prozessors recht .

CPU Kühler würde auf lange Sicht sowieso einer AiO WaKü weichen, von daher tuts auch erst einmal der "kleine" von be quiet.

16 GiByte RAM sollten wohl für die nächsten Jahre genügen, hab meine 8 GiByte zumindest selten voll gesehen ^^ .

Das Silent Base 600 gefiel mir schon bei Release ziemlich gut. Insbesondere das Window welches im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz nicht mehr Geräusche nach draußen lässt als ein herkömmliches Seitenteil finde ich sehr löblich.

Der Monitor kommt mir ebenfalls sehr gelegen. Momentan stehen ein 24er acer FullHD und ein 32er LG FullHD auf meinem Schreibtisch. Auf die kurze Distanz ist der LG aber zugegeben eindeutig zu groß. 
Da er rechts etwas über den Schreibtisch ragt würde er wahrscheinlich auch mit dem be quiet! Gehäuse kollidieren (Ist etwas höher als mein aktuelles. PC steht erhöht um Staubbelastung zu minimieren).

Im Anhang 1. Bild ist der aktuelle Innenraum. Bild 2 und 3 stammen aus der Zeit als er frisch zusammengebaut war  .

So, und zum Schluss ein großes Dankeschön für diese Aktion und Viel Glück an alle anderen Bewerber


----------



## GAMango (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH gemeinde,

natürlich möchte ich beim Aufrüstwahn auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Also gesellige ich mich den anderen Postern hinzu . 
Meinem System fehlt eigentlich noch die richtige CPU Power, da besonders in CPU lastigen Spielen ich meine GTX 970 nicht 100% ausfahren kann. Wünsche allen noch viel glück bei der Verlosung.

Cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Cpu-Kühler: Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro
Mainboard: Asus P5B
Ram: 4 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800 G.Skill F2-6400CL5
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 500 W ohne Cablemanagement
Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx 970 4GB
Festplatte: WDC WD40EZRX-00SPEB0 ATA 4000 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IntelligentBot (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab hier eine spannende Basis zum aufrüsten, mit der man leider noch nicht spielen kann:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700
GPU: iGPU (Intel HD Graphics 530)
RAM: Crucial; 2x 4GB, DDR4-2133, CL15
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
Kühler: Nofan CR-95C IcePipe
Gehäuse: AeroCool DS 200 Red Edition
Netzteil: Corsair RMx Series RM650x (650W)
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA

Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm
und 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm

Das besondere an meinem PC ist, dass er 95% der Zeit absolut lautlos ist. Die Lüfter werden nur bei Bedarf über die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses an gemacht und auch das Netzteil ist bis über 50% Auslastung (ca. 350 Watt) komplett passiv. Auch habe ich keine "laute" HDD. 
Leider ist die iGPU nicht unglaublich stark und neue Spiele lassen sich so auf dem PC quasi nicht spielen.
Das wirklich tolle an den MSI-GPUs ist, dass sie unter Last so unglaublich leise sind und unter wenig Last die Lüfter sogar aus schalten. 

Zur Wunschaufrüstung: Bei den Lüftern habe ich bereits leisere Modelle verbaut und einen CPU-Kühler mit aktiven Lüftern will ich nicht. Bei der SSD wäre es unglaiblich toll, wenn diese im M.2-Format sein könnte, denn mein Mainboard hat noch einen freien M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4-Slot. Zum Gehäuse: bei dem Gehäuse ist es ähnlich wie mit den Lüftern. Ich habe mein Gehäuse wegen der Lüftersteuerung (samt Aus-Modus) und der Temperaturanzeige ausgewählt und das be quiet!-Case wäre kein Upgrade.

Mich würde es unglaublich freuen, wenn das Konzept des passiv gekühlten Towers durch "Pimp my PC 2015" nochmals verbessert wird und ein Semi-Passiv-PC, der mindestens im Office-Betrieb komplett lautlos ist, ganz im Sinne von "PCGH eXtreme" entsteht.



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



PS: Leider reicht das Punktebudget nicht für die 980Ti...


----------



## Fruit (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte) 
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC laut meiner Signatur (PC 1). Ich drück selbst gleich mal die Daumen und lass euch noch ein kleines Gedicht da.

Ja, ja mein PC
er und ich tun oft einander weh,
er will, daß ich ihn bediene,
dabei bekomm` ich oft die Krise.

Er ist mir oft so anspruchsvoll
davon hab`ich die Nase voll.
Selten macht er was ich will,
auch wenn ich mich bemühe und liebevoll zu ihm bin.

Er ist so logisch, ich aber nicht.
Das bringt mich aus dem Gleichgewicht.
Ich bin Gefühl, er ist Verstand,
das bringt mich außer Rand und Band.
Fühl` ich mich schon halb benommen,
sendet er: “Schwerer Ausnahmefehler” ist angekommen.

Was mach` ich nun? Verflixt noch mal!
Ja ist denn hier kein Hammer da?
Ich könnte ihn schütteln und zerreißen,
jetzt ist es so weit!

Ich bin bereit ihn aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen.
Ich gehe hinaus, lasse ihn links liegen,
wir werden seh`n, wer wird hier siegen?

Doch dann denk` ich ganz liebevoll,
ach, mein PC ist doch ganz toll.
Was machen wir für tolle Sachen
und müssen oftmals drüber lachen.

Ich denke, ach was für ein Segen,
denn ohne meinen PC will ich auch nicht leben.


----------



## AlteSchraube (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

hiermit möchte ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben.

Mein PC ist schon ein richtiger Oldie und könnte dringend eine Frischzellenkur gebrauchen.

Die von mir zusammengestellte Wunschkonfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Ja so viel zu den Träumen, nun zur bitteren Realität ...

Mein derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:

Chieftec Midi-Gehäuse
Gigabyte GA-P35 DS4 S775 P35 Mainborad
4 x 1 GB Corsair Dominator PC2-6400 DD2 800 MHz Arbeitsspeicher
Intel Core2Duo E6850 3.000 MHz @ 3.600 MHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro Turmkühler
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC 1 GB GDDR5
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB
Coba Nitrox Modular 80+ 600W modulares Netzteil

So ich glaube jetzt wird deutlich, warum eine Aufrüstung dringend nötig wäre.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Spaß beim mitmachen und dem PCGH-Team
ein glückliches Händchen beim Auswählen der Teilnehmer.

Die AlteSchraube 


P.S. Mein derzeitiger PC-Innraum als Anlage


----------



## ian_van_duck (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch ich bräuchte einmal ein CPU,- Mainboardupgrade, und mache deshalb gern mit.
Mein altes Board,CPU und RAM würde ich dann euch geben, ihr könnt sie ja dann an jemanden in der Community weiterreichen. Die Sachen gehören ja nicht zum alten Eisen, aber bei mir limitiert es halt.

*Meine bisherige Konfiguration:*

AMD FX 6300 
Mainbord Asus RoG Crosshair V Formula-Z 
32GB GSkill TridentX Ram 
2x R9 290X Asus Matrix Platinum mit jeweils 4GB VRAM 
1x240GB Samsung SSD Sata 
1x240GB Samsung SSD PCie 
Kühler Corsair H 110i GT 
Lüfter 5x Corsair 140mm 
Gehäuse Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube 
Netzteil Enermax Platimax 850W

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## JoesHardware (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal, 
Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal die Zeit genommen am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
Coole Aktion, um neue Forenmitglieder zu gewinnen^^.  

Da ich schon länger daran dachte meinen Pc aufzurüsten und jetzt schon kurz davor war kam diese Aktion genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt (sieht man warscheinlich auch an meinem Pc).

Gehäuse: Irgendein No-Name Gehäuse
Mainboard: AsRock (Sockel AM3)
Cpu: AMD Athlon 2 X2 240 @2,8 GHz
         Cpu Kühler: Boxed
Ram: 2gb DDR 3 No-Name
GraKa: PNY Nvidia Geforce 260 512mb @ 677MHz
Netzteil: 350W Qvision 
Laufwerk(e): 1. ATAPI iHAS122 
                                 2. LG Dvd Brenner
Festplatten: WD 500GB

Ja, man merkt der Pc ist relativ alt ^^ und auch nicht wirklich leistungsstark, ich glaube er ist sogar der schlechteste Pc im ganzen Gewinnspiel xD
Und ja, damit wird wirklich noch gespielt.

Kleine Benchmarks am Rande:
-Risen 2 @ niedrigste Einstellungen - 12 fps
-Minecraft @ niedrigsten Einstellungen - 40 fps

Ich meine, der Pc hätte jetzt 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel, hat bis jetzt gute Dienste geleistet und ein Upgrade wäre reglich verdient.

Meine Wahl würde auf: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
fallen.

Noch kurz begründet was und warum:

Die I7 Cpu und das Mainboard, weil der Pc das am meisten verdient hat. Und man sich eine bessere bessere GraKa, zu Weihnachten gönnen kann.

Den Cpu-Kühler, da man den guten 6700K selbstverständlich auch Kühlen muss.

Den RAM, weil er meiner Meinung nach wichtiger ist als eine SSD und der alte 2gb Riegel mal abgelöst werden sollte.

Und das Silent Base 600 da ich nicht mehr genügend Pukte hatte und ich auch kein Fenster benötige.

Zu guter Letzt den 24" Monitor, da mir dieser völlig ausreicht.

Jetzt kann ich auch nicht mehr tun als hoffen und beten ^^ und allen anderen viel Glück zu wünschen.


----------



## Kisanth100 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

hier die aktuelle Rechnerkonfiguration meines Sohnes, der mittlerweile auch schon anspruchsvoller wurde und deshalb stelle ich seine Konfig rein, wenn PCGH und Partner schon so etwas Geniales anbieten 

CPU: Core 2 Quad 9550 @ 2,83Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Asus Silent Knight 2
RAM: 4x1 GB Geil Black Dragon DDR2 1066 Mhz
Mainboard: Asus P45 Q Pro
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 280
Netzteil: Delta 750 Watt
Gehäuse: Leider nicht mehr zu erkennen
Festplatte: Seagate 500GB 
DVD-Brenner von LG per IDE


Hier die Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Grafikkarte und SSD kann man ja noch nachträglich nachrüsten.


----------



## Tobias_Ke (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein PC hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Aber wegen Nachwuchs und Co gibt die Familienkasse einfach keine Aktualisierung her  Aber inner ruhigen Minute mal am PC sitzen und nen aktuellen Titel spielen wär schon mal schon :/

Mein "aktuelles" System:
CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3 Ghz
RAM: Kingston DDR2 2x2 GB
Grafik: Gainward Geforce 8600GTS 256MB
Mainboard: Gigabyte  GA-P35-DS3
HDD: 500GB WD
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens TFT 22 Zoll.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Marcimoto (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöle,

zu diesem tollen Gewinnspiel möchte natürlich auch ich meinen Löwensenf zu beitragen. 

*Pimp my PC 2015:*

MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) 
be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte) 
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
___________________________
45 Punkte

*Bisherige Komponenten:*

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
MB: ASRock P55DE3
RAM: Kingston 4x2GB
GPU: Asus GTX 780 DCU2
PSU: BeQuiet E10 500W
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet DRP3
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Samsung *schießmichtot* 1TB
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi (midi)
Display: Medion MD20110 (23,9")

*Anpreisungsschreiben:*

Mein guter alter Sgt. Lynnfield hat sich für mich in den letzten (fast haargenau) 6 Jahren brav abgerackert und wird in einer eigens für solche Fälle geschaffene Veteranengruppe der "wartenden Seniorenquäler" dafür auch angemessen gewürdigt. Allerding scheint mir die Zeit reif, das Herz und die Niere meines PC's in die wohlverdiente Altersteilzeit zu entlassen und einem jungen Hüpfer platz zu schaffen, der in seiner modernen Plattform endlich auch mehr als USB 2.0 beherrscht  Das leidlichste Thema ist allerdings der sporadische Aktivitätsverlust des Kurzzeitgedächtnisses, verursacht durch einen Verbindungsfehler der Synapsen. Auf diesen folgt ein (scheinbar) posttraumatischer Schock, der den armen alten Veteranen leider einfrieren lässt. Nur ein kräftiges, wahrscheinlich nicht zu gesundes Rütteln lässt den guten Herrn rebooten. Ein flottes unverbrauchtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis mit reichlich Platz für noch mehr Halbwissen würde sicherlich Abhilfe schaffen, wobei es natürlich wichtig ist, einen kühlen Kopf zu behalten. 
Verpackt in einem sexy Muskelprotz mit Guckloch für einen Blick auf den heißen rot-schwarzen Unterboden.
Um zu sehen was die inneren Werte wirklich zu bieten haben, ist ein geräumiger und hochauflösender Ausblick unabdingbar, denn man will ja nicht nur anfassen, sondern auch gucken 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich der Redaktion ein fröhliches und hoffentlich nicht zu langatmiges Durchwühlen, durch eine Vielzahl von Bewerbern, denen ich allen (fast) so fest die Daumen drücke wie mir und meinem Oldie 

ByeBye


----------



## Flier94 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hätte gerne einige neue Aufrüstteile für meinen PC 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für das Angebot und allen viel Erfolg !!


----------



## willi4000 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt eine coole Idee von euch.
In meinem Rechner befinden sich zur Zeit folgende Komonenten.

Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1
Intel i7 4770K
16 GB DDR 3 1833 
240Gb Samsung 850 EVO
2 TB Western Digital green
GTX Titan X


----------



## midgard00 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung um einen Teilnahmeplatz an der Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion.
Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich mit meinen PC für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bewerben. 
Ich bin zur Zeit Schüler und arbeite seit einiger Zeit mit meinen begrenzten finanziellen Mitteln daran, meinen PC aufzurüsten.  Für dieses Vorhaben kommt diese Aktion natürlich gerade recht, und ermöglicht mir zumindest von Hardware zu träumen, die ansonsten außerhalb meines Budgets liegen würde. Zudem ist seit kurzem mein Mainboard defekt und ich benötige daher Ersatz. Ich würde mich daher sehr über die Auswahl zu dieser Aktion freuen.

Einen Lebenslauf des Rechners und ein Passfoto lege ich dieser Bewerbung bei, ein Zeugniss (wie es sich für eine ordentliche Bewerbung gehört) in Form eines Benchmarks kann ich aus oben genannten Gründen leider nicht anhängen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
midgard00


- - - - - - - - - - Anhang - - - - - - - - - -

Lebenslauf

Geboren Anfang 2010 als Komplett-PC mit:
	Mainboard: Boistar MCP6PB M2+
	CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 215
	RAM: 4 GB DDR2
	GPU: GeForce 9400GT
	LC-Power Billig-Netzteil

Erster Abschluss im Bereich "Kantenglättung und Umgebungsverdeckung" erlangt Ende 2014, durch Upgrade auf ASUS Radeon R8 280 DirectCU II und damit einhergehend be Quiet! L8 CM 730W.
Dadurch wurde die Qualifikation erlangt, der wachsenden Nachfrage nach FullHD Gaming nachzukommen.

Daraufhin Weiterbildung im Bereich "Kühlung und Geräuschentwicklung" durch sehr Preiswertes erstehen eines Fractal Define XL R2 (B-Ware, da die Standfüße fehlen).

Nach tödlichem Angriff gennanten Netzteils auf das Mainboard Ende 2015 mehrwöchige Auszeit, die Arbeitsfähingkeit wird hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen wiederhergestellt. 
Nach Ende des Prozesses gegen das Netzteil folgt Strafe, vorzugsweise Wurf aus dem Fenster im dritten Stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mir von der Aktion erhoffe:

Durch folgende Komponenten

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

meinen PC wieder lauffähig bekommen und einen Unterbau zu haben, der für eine lange Zeit halten sollte,
dazu den passenden Arbeitsspeicher in ausreichender Dimension.
Außerdem könnte ich endlich die USB 3.0 Ports meines Gehäuses nutzen.
Anstelle eines Pure Rock lieber die drei Lüfter, dafür ist im Gehäuse auch noch Platz.
Wenn ich mir dann zu Weinachten noch einen guten CPU-Kühler besorge, wäre das System auch angenehm leise.
Mit dem neuen Netzteil könnte ich meinen PC effizienter - und hoffentlich sicherer - betreiben, ein L8 kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.
Ein zweiter Bidschirm könnte für die Schularbeit, also Recherche und Schreiben gleichzeitig, sehr praktisch sein. 

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich für dieses Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Freizeitgeneral (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Seitdem ich die HTC Vive auf der Gamscon ausprobieren konnte, ist mir klar das ich sowohl massiv in meine Hardware investiern muss als auch noch eine HTC kaufen muss... leider reicht da aber das Buget nicht ganz.

Daher habe ich für Witcher 3 ersteinmal meiner alten (und recht lahmen) Kiste eine Sapphire Radeon Fury (statt gtx 470) gegönnt die derzeit ein ziemlicher Overkill im Vergleich zum Rest ist. Eine neue CPU wollte ich mir rechtzeitig zur HTC Vive Anfang nächsten Jahres besorgen. Derzeit lässt sich der Witcher auf Ultra etc ganz gut mit 35-60 FPS spielen (im vergleich zu 25FPS bei Min vor der Fury) aber vorallem die CPU bremst noch enorm.

Mein System besteht derzeit also aus aus zwei Umrüst Schritten die ich in "Ganz alt" und "Neu" unterteilt habe:

Ganz alt:
AMD Phenom II X4 945 BE (zeitweise von 3,4 auf 3,8 GHz übertacktet, aber einfach zu langsam)
Großer CPU Kühler desssen Name ich leider nicht mehr herausfinden konnte
Gigabyte 870A-UD3 F5 mit 8 GB RAM (die 8GB sind inzwischen leider etwas wenig)
SSD (120GB)
Eine ziemlich alte 1 TB HDD von Samsung
Coolermaster GX 550W (unter Last viel zu Laut)
Ein HP W2408h und ein Hyundai L90D als Monitore die beide schon ihre besten Zeiten hinter sich haben

Neu:
Sapphire Radeon Fury Tri-X (3840 Shader aktiv und stabil )
Fractal Define R5 (das alte Gehäuse war unpraktisch und nicht gedämmt)
Crucial BX100 SSD (500GB)

Das hätte ich mir ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) 
Hat genug Power um die Radeon zu füttern, für den I7 reicht es aber leider wegen dem 27 Zoll Monitor nicht mehr...

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
Ersetzt meinen alten CPU Kühler, der ist zwar groß und arbeitet zuverlässig, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob er mit dem Intel kompatibel währe

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Mehr ist immer besser, und die Punkte waren noch übrig 

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
600Watt  reichen locker und angeblich ist es Flüsterleise, wäre also eine deutliche Verbesserung zu meinem eindeutig zu lautem Netzteil.

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Ein guter 27" Monitor mit Free Sync (Passt perfekt zur Fury) höhenverstellbar und drehbar, was will man mehr
Ist mir wichtiger als der I7 weil ich dann meine alten 24 und 19 Zöller dem Schrott anvertrauen kann und auch mit einer VR Brille will man einiges sicher immer noch an einem tollen Monitor machen. 

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich natürlich riesig freuen, wenn es bei mir klappen sollte, da ich dann ein Hammer System (VR und Star Citizen ready) hier stehen hätte bei dem alle Komponenten auch wirklich zusammen passen und ich mich Anfang nächsten Jahres nicht zwischen Hardware upgrade oder VR Brille entscheiden müsste .

Wünsche ansonsten auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und viel Spass beim Spielen.

Schöne Grüße aus Bochum

Andreas


P.S.: SSDs sind auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen, da sie auf der Rückseite vom Gehäuse verbaut sind


----------



## Insrgn (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Projekt
Meine Ausgewählten Teile : 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuellen Teile :
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
CPU : i7-4790K
Mainboard : MSI Gaming Z97
RAM : 2x4 GB DDR3 1866
PSU : Super Flower Golden Green 550 W
CPU Kühler : BeQuiet DRP3
SSD : Samsung EVO 850 120 GB
HDD : Keine Angabe
Gehäuse : Cooler Master (midi)
Monitor : iiyama ProLite B2483HSU

Ich würde mich über die Auserwählung freuen .
Danke für diese Aktion.


----------



## Dossi1985 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 45 (16 Punkte übrig)

mein derzeitiges System Besteht aus eim Altem  AMD Athlon II X4 620
einem MSI AM3 Mainboard, modell unbekannt
4x2GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR3 
Gehäuse  Thermal Take Core V31
Netzteil Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Grafikkarte Nvidia GTX 260 1280mb
Scan Disk 120GB SSD + 1TB HDD
Monitor: ACER  20,5"  7 Jahre alt


----------



## Michi9800 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

***** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2015 *****​

Hier möchte ich meinen SEHR in die Jahre gekommenen Gaming PC für die PCGH Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion Bewerben.

Ich bin auf die Aktion gestoßen, während ich mich im Internet zum Thema PC aufrüsten und aktuelle Hardware informierte.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen hier zu gewinnen, da mein PC einfach nicht mehr genug Power hat um die ganzen neue Spiele zu bewältigen und dringend ein Upgrade braucht.
Gerne würde ich wieder ein paar neue Titel spielen können, besonders auf das neue Star Wars würde ich mich freuen.
Da ich Student bin und nicht das nötige Kleingeld habe, habe ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit mir solch eine TOP Hardware zu kaufen.



*Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware:*

*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Shark

*Mainboard:* EVGA nForce 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68)

*CPU:* Intel Core2 Quad Q6600

*CPU-Kühler:* Asetek LCLC Wasserkühlung

*RAM:* 4x1GB DDR2 800MHz

*Grafikkarte:* Radeon HD 6850

*Laufwerke:* DVD-Brenner 

*Festplatte:* 1 TB Western Digital SATA

*Netzteil:* be quiet! BQT E5-SYS-700W

*Monitor:* Medion 22 Zoll 1680x1050 (etwa 7 Jahre alt)


*Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung:*

*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Ich denke da mein System schon so alt ist, wird hier eine Grundsanierung die beste Lösung sein. 
Außerdem würde die Grafikkarte mit dem Rest nicht zusammenpassen und wahrscheinlich auch nicht seine volle Kraft entfalten könnte.

*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Hier muss ich sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe ob meine CPU Wasserkühlung (die ja schon sehr alt ist) auf die neuen Teile drauf passen und ob die Kühlleistung ausreicht. 
Beim Dark Rock Pro 3 bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn es zum übertakten geht.

*RAM:* 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Auf das neue Mainboard gehört natürlich anständiges RAM drauf und würde mein altes DDR2 RAM hier gut ersetzten. 
Warum gleich so viel? Ich würde sagen, dass ich damit für längere Zeit ausgesorgt habe.

*Monitor:* iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Da ich für mein Studium oft Programme wie CAD benutze, wäre da so ein großer Bildschirm einfach ein Segen.

*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Da ich mein Gehäuse total schön finde, würde ich es gerne behalten und es bietet auch viel Platz  (hoffentlich passt auch alles rein). 
Daher  würde ich eher zum Netzteil tendieren.
(falls es hier Komplikationen geben sollte würde ich auch das Gehäuse nehmen)


*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir ist klar, dass in diesem System jetzt eine gute Grafikkarte fehlt, da ich schon etwas gespart habe und bald ja auch Weihnachten ist, 
werde ich sicher genug zusammen bekommen und eine passende Grafikkarte dazu zu kaufen.
Damit hätte ich endlich wieder einen guten Gaming PC mit dem man auch die aktuellen Grafikwunder spielen kann.


Schöne Grüße aus Stuttgart

Michele D.​


----------



## Amboza (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

mit diesem schreiben bewerbe ich mich auch bei euch.

Mein jetziger PC ist eigentlich schon eine Rarität. 
Er ist 2003 mit einem Intel Pentium 4 (2,8 GHZ) und einem ASRock Mainboard auf die Welt gekommen. 
Dazu gesellte sich 1 GB DDR Ram (Die ich 2006 auf 2 GB Ram erweitert habe), eine Nvidia 6800 GT (Wurde 2007 durch eine ATI x1950 Pro ersetzt), 2x 80 GB IDE Festplatte und ein 750 Watt NoName Netzteil.

Der Rechner hat inzwischen schon sage und schreibe 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und er verrichtet seine Dienste immer noch.  Damaliges Betriebssystem war Windows 98, danach kam der Dauerbrenner Windows XP und 
zu guter letzt wurde das sehr gute Windows 7 installiert. Der Rechner läuft damit tadellos. 

Jetzt kommt aber das große Berühmte ABER , da ich jetzt eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker anfange und der Rechner nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, benötige ich einen neuen Rechner. Schon alleine der Strombedarf und Effizienz würde sich drastisch verbessern. Von den anderen Verbesserungen möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr anfangen. 

Allerdings hätte ich schon längst aufrüsten können, aber dazu fehlte mir bisher das nötige Kleingeld. Daher kommt  dieses Gewinnspiel von euch genau richtig. 
Es wäre schön, wenn mein alter Haudegen, endlich seine letzte Ruhe finden kann. 
Mann soll ja schließlich auf hören, wenn es am schönsten ist. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch von meiner Treue zum meinem jetzigen PC überzeugen und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern VIEL GLÜCK. 

Hier noch mal die Daten von meinem jetzigen PC

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (2,8 GHZ)
CPU Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Mainboard; ASRock (genau Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr)
Ram: 2 GB DDR
GPU: Sapphire ATI x1950 Pro
Festplatte: 2x Maxtor 80 GB IDE
PSU: 750 Watt NoName
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aeroengine II
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 32 Bit

Ich habe mir folgendes Upgrade-Kit ausgewählt. 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Schon vorhanden 

bzw. neu hinzugekommen ist die Grafikkarte: Nvidia (MSI) GTX 680 Referenz (nicht die neuste aber reicht erstmal) 
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Corsair 200mm Referenz und 1x Bequiet Silent Wings 2 (120mm)
Festplatte und SSD wird noch geholt sind ja nicht mehr teuer ^^ 


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel


----------



## zarkanis (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde eure Aktion sehr cool – mal was anderes. Ich bewerbe mich hiermit dann natürlich ebenfalls:

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8320
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 Evo R 2.0
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB @ 1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming Radeon R9 280X
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo SSD 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD 28

Wunschkomponenten: 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese CPU und keine GPU?
Ein Upgrade auf die GTX 980 Ti wäre natürlich schon sehr verlockend gewesen, jedoch hätte ich dann für den Rest meiner Konfiguration zu wenig Punkte gehabt. Selbiges gilt für den 6700K. Meine Grafikkarte ist schließlich auch noch nicht so alt und als ich gesehen habe, dass der beste Bildschirm in der Auswahl FreeSync hat, war es für mich klar, bei meiner Radeon 280X zu bleiben und einen schnellen und vor allem effizienten Prozessor zu wählen. Mit dem 6600K bin ich damit bestens bedient + habe noch eine zukunftssichere Plattform mit dem MSI Mainboard und DDR4 RAM.

Warum dieser CPU-Kühler und keine Fans?
Tja, ich habe bereits 3 Fans in meinem Rechner mit denen ich auch recht  zufrieden bin. Mein aktueller CPU-Kühler ist zwar auch in Ordnung, jedoch bietet er für eventuelle Übertaktungen wenig Spielraum. Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist daher der Kühler meiner Wahl, da er einfach schiere Leistung mit ausgesprochener Ruhe vollbringt.

Warum RAM und keine SSD?
Eine gute SSD ist bei mir bereits im Rechner und RAM brauche ich schließlich auch neuen, wenn ich das neue Mainboard als Plattform bekomme  .16GB sind auch voll und ganz ausreichend für mich, daher passt das hier so für mich.

Warum dieses Netzteil und kein neues Gehäuse?
Mein Gehäuse ist noch nicht so alt, außerdem finde ich es optisch nach wie vor sehr ansprechend. Was mich jedoch wirklich stört, ist mein Netzteil. Das ist die mit Abstand lauteste Komponente an meinem PC und daher würde ich mehr sehr über ein neues be quiet! Netzteil freuen. Dann natürlich auch in der stärksten Ausführung – wenn schon, denn schon  

Warum dieser Monitor?
Tja, einen Full HD Monitor habe ich auch schon. Aber das Topmodell der angebotenen Monitore mit Quad HD und Freesync hat es mir in der Tat angetan – vor allem da ich eine AMD Grafikkarte benutze, könnte ich Freesync voll ausnutzen und käme in den Genuss von dynamischen Bildraten – ein Traum.

Warum ich?
Warum nicht  ? Im ernst, weil ich schon immer einen von Könnern gebauten Rechner haben wollte, mit nahezu perfektem Kabelmanagement und Airflow System und weil ich für die Fotos sogar extra meinen Rechner abgebaut habe 
Sollte ich gewählt bin, biete ich euch außerdem an einen kurzen Bericht für euer Printmagazin/Website zu schreibe, indem ich beschreibe, wie sich das Zocken mit dem neuen Rechner und Monitor veränder hat, wie es sich subjektiv anfühlt (vor allem Freesync und QuadHD) und wie neidisch meine Freunde waren


----------



## Flautze (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke zunächst an PCGH für die Möglichkeit hier teilzunehmen.

Da ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken spiele, mal wieder aufzurüsten, kommt dies natürlich gelegen, insbesondere in Hinblick auf ein "baldiges"  Erscheinen von Star Citizen.
Mein Hauptproblem ist jedoch, dass ich die Kosten für das Aufrüsten leider nicht bei der Regierung durchgedrückt bekomme  Es gäbe andere Anschaffungen die "wichtiger" sind…Dort wird der Bedarf als nicht so wichtig angesehen.
PCGH ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung in den nächsten Jahren nochmal zu einem anständigen aktuellen Spielerechner zu kommen.

Zunächst die aktuelle Konfiguration:
*CPU/Kühler:*         Phenom X4 965 BE + Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B + zus. Sharkoon 120mm Lüfter
*Mainboard:*           ASUS M4A87TD EVO
*Grafikkarte:*          EVGA Geforce 560 Ti
*Netzteil:*                  Enermax Modu 87+ Gold, 500W
*RAM:*                        2 x 4 GB Kingston Hyper X
*Festplatte/n:*         1 x 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO, 2 x Samsung HE103SJ
*Gehäuse:*                 Lian Li PC-7FN inkl- Dämmset
*Monitor:*                  Acer24" Monitor (B243H)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Auswahl der Komponenten stellen sich also zunächst folgende Fragen: 
> Welche Komponente bringt mich zunächst weiter: Grafikkarte oder CPU/Mainboard?
> Welche Komponente kann ich später selber aufwerten - vielleicht ohne dass die Regierung was davon merkt xD
Darauf aufbauend werden dann die passenden zusätzlichen Komponenten gewählt.
*Mobo/CPU vs. Grafikkarte*
Weiterbringen tut mich sicher beides.
Jedoch würde ein Grafikkartenupgrade aufgrund des CPU-Flaschenhalses nicht wirklich die volle Leistung bringen. Außerdem bereitet mir der USB-3.0-controller des Mainboards schon seit Installation Kopfzerbrechen. Ich habe bereits etliche verschiedene Treiber und Firmwares probiert, nichts hat geholfen. Sobald man eine Festplatte anschließt beginnt der PC zu mucken, die Datenübertragung bricht ab, … Es scheint ein bekanntes Problem des Mainboards zu sein.
Ein weiterer Grund für mich die Mainboard/CPU-Variante zu bevorzugen ist, dass eine Grafikkarte sich später leichter austauschen lässt bzw. leichter am Zoll (Ehefrau) vorbei ins Haus schmuggeln lässt.
Einziger Nachteil wäre, dass mir Schrauben am PC eigentlich relativ viel Spaß macht und dies somit entfällt.
Trotzdem ist für mich die Entscheidung eindeutig:
CPU/Mainboard müssen getauscht werden. Die Wahl fällt hier auf das potenteste Paket, den i7. Ich hatte lange überlegt, ob der i5 oder der i7 mehr Sinn macht, aber letztendlich muss ich damit rechnen den PC wieder über sehr viele Jahre zu haben, so dass ich hier die stärkste Variante wähle.
Gut finde ich auch die Anschlüsse für Wasserkühlung auf dem Mainboard.
*CPU-Lüfter vs. Gehäuselüfter*
Da der Mugen auch auf den 1150-Sockel passt und der 1151 dieselben Montageöffnungen hat, wird der vorhandene Kühler weiter verwendet. Zusätzlich hat der jetzige Prozessor eine höhere TDP als der i7, somit sollte auch die Kühlung kein Problem darstellen.
Daher fällt meine Wahl auf das be quiet Pure Wings 2 set - auch weil ich die Punkte noch auf anderer Ebene benötige. Die Lüfter werden dann wahrscheinlich die Gehäuselüfter ersetzen.
*RAM vs. SSD*
Eine SSD habe ich in meinen PC erst kürzlich nachgerüstet (Samsung Evo 850, 250GB für 77 EURO bei Amazon im Angebot). Außerdem ist mein vorhandener RAM nicht kompativel, so dass neuer her muss. Da meiner Meinung nach 16 GB mehr als ausreichend sind, ist dies meine Wahl.
*Netzteil oder Gehäuse*
Mein jetziges Netzteil wäre sicherlich für die neuen Aufgaben ausreichend dimensioniert, wenn dann noch eine neue Grafikkarte hinzukommt, könnte es eventuell eng werden.
Da ich aber die Silent-base Gehäuse nicht so schön finde, und mir mein Lian Li außerdem noch sehr gut gefällt wird ein neues Netzteil gewählt.
Selbst, wenn später eine hochwertige Grafikkarte nachgerüstet wird, sollten die 600W vollkommen ausreichend sein. Außerdem sollten die Kabel lang genug sein, um die vorhandenen Kabelführungen zu nutzen. Beim Pure Power sind die Kabel leider nur 90cm lang, beim Straight Power hingegen 115cm. Außerdem ist mir die Effizient wichtig, somit muss es schon mindestens das Straight Power sein. Für das Dark Power reichen die Punkte leider nicht mehr – aber das wäre wahrscheinlich eh überdimensioniert.
*Monitor*
Mein jetziger Monitor ist eigentlich in Ordnung, da man aber einen Monitor wählen muss, wird der mit den wenigsten Punkten gewählt. Wird sicher auch ein Upgrade sein, da der Acer sicherlich bei der Latenz und der Bildqualität nicht mithalten kann.
Alles in allem ist durch die gewählten Komponenten das System lauffähig, ohne dass Komponenten dazu gekauft werden müssen und meine Anforderungen sind erfüllt:

*Mainboard/CPU:*   MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*                be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8               GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Netzteil:*                    be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:*                    Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken! Auch wenn ich natürlich hoffe selber gezogen zu werden, wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und drücke auch dort die Daumen.


----------



## EclipseKun (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal Ist ne coole Aktion von euch hir erstmal was ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentaner Pc:
Intel i7 3820 auf 4,2 Ghz übertaktet
Intel DX79SR 
16 GB Ram mit 2133 Mhz
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB SSD
1T Festplatte
Corsair RM750
Corsair H100 mit zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Asus GeForce GTX 780 
alles verbaut in einem be quiet! Silent Base 800

Und dann noch viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## RiZaR (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*


║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║
║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║║




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon Jahre alt, die Zockmaschin`,
Star Citizen - das haut nicht hin!
Fürwahr, die GraKa, die bleibt steh`n,
Wen wundert´s noch, bei DX 10!
Auch graust es mich, wenn ich schon seh`,
die alte Ratter-HDD!
Nun schaut euch noch den Kühler an,
ein lauter Schund, der garnix kann!

Der Citizen in mir - der weint,
Die Zockmaschin`, die wird zum Feind!


So braucht es hier, man sieht es schon,
die dicke GeForce auf den Thron!

Und außerdem liegt´s auf der Hand,
die HDD gehört verbannt!
Ja Solid State - das muss es sein,
ob Drive, ob Disk, die muss hinein!

"be quiet!" flüster` ich ganz leise,
der Dark Rock Pro geht auf die Reise!
Und wenn schon leise, ist es Brauch,
ein Netzteil von be quiet! auch!

Zu guter Letzt - die Bildschirmpracht,
wird möglich jetzt, durch ProLite-Macht!

Erblickt sie nun, die Zockmaschin`!
So strahlend, glänzend und so schön!

Star Citizen rennt jetzt wie Sau,
Mit dem PC - zockt meine Frau!
​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alte Zockmaschin`:
*(für meine Frau / holde Barbarella und künftige Star Citizen Ko-Pilotin)

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD4850 Vapor-X 1G
Mainboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1100T
Kühler: irgendein alter Thermaltake mit 3 Heatpipes
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 620W
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1866 von G-Punkt Skill (Sniper)
Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue 320GB, SATA
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Elite 430
Laufwerke/Racks: DVD-Brenner (LG) und CardReader/USB3 Frontpanel (CSL)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meine Auswahl:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Daumen drücken!

RiZaR


----------



## prajbio (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein momentaner PC:
Mainboard : MSI Z170A Gaming Pro
Prozessor: Intel i5 6600
Netzteil: be quiet!Pure power L8  730W CM
RAM: Kingston HyperX fury DDR4  2x8GB
Grafikkarte:  XFX nVidia 8800GTS
Monitor: Acer GD245HQ 3D
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ
Gehäuse: Aerocool StrikeX Air

Wunschkomponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe eine geile PC gehäuse Aerocool StrikeX Air. Und hab ich neue mainboard und CPU gebaut. Ich brauche nur noch eine neue grafikkarte. Dann hab ich die optimaler PC 

(my German isnt so good , but I try


----------



## Urist_McMimos (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

In der aktuellen PCGH habe ich von der  Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion gelesen und dachte mir, dass das vielleicht ganz gut passt. Darum möchte ich mich hiermit bewerben!


Mein aktueller Rechner:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 (3GHz)
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 REv.B
Mainboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom
Ram1: 2x4GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz CL9
Ram2: 2x4GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 1600MHz CL11 (laufen dann auch mit 1333MHz CL9)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
HDD: WD Green 2TB
HDD-Wechselrahmen: Icy Dock, 4 Slots, einfach Hotplugbar. Lüfter getauscht.
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy Edition
DVD-Laufwerk: ASUS
DVD-Brenner: Plextor PX-880SA
Netzwerkkarte: irgendeine Gigabit, da onboard defekt.
Lüfter: Scythe SFlex 120mm
Monitor: Eizo FlexScan S2243W-H 22" 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Upgrades würde ich mir wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum will ich genau die Upgrades?
Mein erster Gedanke war: Das ist ein Gamingrechner, ich bin AMD-Fanboy, klar nehm' ich die Grafikkarte und behalt meine CPU. Bei dem Monitor ist das dann auch nötig.
Dann habe ich aber nochmal nachgedacht:

Mainboard: Das Mainboard hat schon einen Schaden an der Netzwerkkarte, da in meinem Notebooknetzteil die Lötstelle des Schutzleiters abgebrochen ist. Dann waren da rund 70V auf dem Metallgehäuse, das war eher unangenehm. Dummerweise sind die 70V auch über das Netzwerkkabel in das Switch. Und da das nur ein Steckernetzteil hat und kein vernünftiges Schuko-Kabel, hat es die 70V nicht abgefangen sondern munter weiterverteilt. War doof. Daher also die zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte. Obendrein hat das BIOS des Mainboards allerlei Bugs mit Festplatten: Wenn man zwei zusätzliche Controller einbaut oder alle Steckplätze belegt bootet das nichtmehr. Das ist in dem Rechner zum Glück kein Problem, aber in dem wo es vorher war, war es ein Problem, daher habe ich das getauscht. Kurz: das Mainboard will ich eigentlich loswerden.

CPU: Viele der Spiele die ich gern zocke (z.B. Rome II, Civ, Dwarf Fortress, Cities: Skylines) sind eher CPU-limitiert oder man merkt zumindest bei den Wartezeiten zwischen den Runden einen deutlichen Unterschied. Daher sollte sich das Upgrade schon lohnen. 

Kühler: Ich bevorzuge inzwischen Top-Blow-Kühler, da die die Spannungswandler mitkühlen. Daher genau den von den drei zur Auswahl stehenden.

Monitor: im Moment habe ich einen mit 1920x1200 Auflösung, entsprechend wären 1920x1080 ein Downgrade und ich würde den wohl nicht nutzen. Daher hätt ich da gern den großen. Und Dwarf Fortress in der Auflösung stell ich mir schon cool vor 

Grafikkarte: eigentlich ist mit dem Monitor dann schon ein Upgrade nötig. Aber ich wollt mir sowieso eine kaufen, wenn dann welche mit vollem Dx12-Support rauskommen. Und nicht nur welche wo das nur zu rund 80%-90% unterstützt ist und nicht ganz klar ist, ob manche Features nicht elendig lahm sind. Und außerdem muss es zu dem Monitor eigentlich eine von AMD sein, um Freesync zu nutzen.

Ram: Hab keinen DDR4 Ram, der ist für die CPU mit dem Board aber nötig. DDR3 würde mit anderem Board zwar theoretisch funktionieren, aber dann sollte man eigentlich DDR3L nehmen. Aber ich hab weder so ein Board, noch DDR3L-Ram. Daher also Ram statt einer SSD.

Netzteil/Gehäuse: Ich bin mit meinem Gehäuse ganz glücklich: Das Netzteil ist oben, dadurch sind die Kabellängen kein Problem und es staubt etwas weniger ein. Daher bevorzuge ich das. Und ich habe 9 5,25" Slots, in denen ich meine Wechselrahmen unterbringen kann. Das ist ganz praktisch, falls ich mal wieder für irgendwen Daten retten muss. Daher habe ich mich für das Netzteil entschieden. Und zwar das, das bei meiner Last dann den besten Wirkungsgrad haben sollte. Unter 20% Last sagt die 80 Plus-Zertifizierung nämlich wenig aus, und da ist der Wirkungsgrad bei vielen Netzteilen ziemlich miserabel. Daher lieber 600W 80Plus Gold als 850W 80Plus Platinum.

Darum habe ich mich dann doch für diese Variante und gegen eine neue Grafikkarte und neue SSD entschieden.

Viele Grüße
Urist McMimos


----------



## II337 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Warum ich mich für diesen PC bewerbe ist, dass
mein derzeitiger PC leider sehr alt ist und vor einigen Wochen
meine Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen ist.  Ich würde mich riesig
über die Aufrüstung meines PCs freuen!Mein PC ist wirklich schon in die Jahre gekommen
und ist ca 7 Jahre alt. 

Zu meinem PC:

Grafikkarte: ASUS AMD Radeon HD 6870 DirectCU (kaputt)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 X64
Motherboard:ASRock H77 PRO4 MVP
Arbeitsspeicher:2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL
Prozessor: Intel I3-2100 2x 3,1Ghz
Festplatte : Seagate ST3500413AS ATA Device (500GB)
Netzteil : BeQuiet 450WATT
Monitor: HannsG HH221
Gehäuse: ca 10 Jahre altes Piranha Gehäuse!
Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Eco


Meine Wunschvorstellung!

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke an iiyama, be quiet! MSI und natürlich PC Games Hardware


----------



## henryk2015 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Team,
hier ist meine Bewerbung

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentaner Pc


CPU Intel i5 2550K-Boxed Kühler
Mainboard Asus P8H67
Grafikkarte ZOTAC Geforce GTX770
Netzteil Atlas Super Flower AT-580R14A
RAM 2x4GiByte DDR3-1333
Gehäuse:Cooler Master Haf922 Midi Tower
1TB Segate Desktop
Monitor:LG W2452T


----------



## IluBabe (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, MSI, be Quite! und Ilyama,

auch ich versuch mal mein Glück bei eurer Pimp my PC 2015 - Aktion.

Als Komponenten habe ich herausgesucht:
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
= 45 Punkte

Mein derzeitiger PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
MB: ASRock Z97 Extreme 6; 
CPU: Intel i7 4770k;
GPU: ZOTAC GTX 770 AMP!; 
RAM: 2x8GB TridentX 2400MHz; 
Kühler: be Quite! Dark Rock Adv. C1; 
SSD: 240GB Crucial M500; 
HDD: 2x HDD 1TB Seagate; 
PSU: be Quite! E9 480W CM; 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01

Wie man sieht ist das Gehäuse alt, aber ein beständiges Schwergewicht - mit einem neuen im Look & Feel kann es sich aber kaum messen auch nicht was den Airflow angeht und die damit einhergehende Möglichkeit den Luftstrom zu kontrollieren oder gar so etwas exotisches wie Kabelmanagement. Durch einen glücklichen Umstand konnte ich dazumal den i7 4770k günstig bekommen. Hieraus ergab sich der Rest des Unterbaus. Neuester Bestandteil ist der RAM. Nichts desto weniger langweilt sich in Spielen der strahlende i7k wegen der Grafikkarte, die mit mittlerweile rückständiger Kepler Technologie ihre Federn läßt.  Wie auch immer. Das System tut was es soll und dient mir tagtäglich. Wenn also nichts draus wird, mag ich den Rechner genauso noch wie dieser gerade neben mir steht und hoffe das er mir ohne Zicken noch lange dient, auch wenn ich gerade ihm ein Pimp angedeihen lassen wollen würde. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhasa (11. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

yey nen stacker, davon hab ich noch 2! im Keller  bzw 1 1/2 einer war gemodded der ist jetzt ersatzteillager


----------



## pewi1000 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team, hallo Forum!

Zunächst mal ein paar Worte zu mir: Ich gehöre schon zu den betagteren Nutzern hier... 
Mein erster Rechner war Ende der 80er ein Schneider (Amstrad)-PC mit  grünem Monitor
(der ein oder andere wird jetzt sicher schmunzeln), dann folgten diverse Geräte (C64, 
C128, Amiga 500/2000, Atari ST, Apple eMac, iMac "die Lampe" usw. usw.).

Aktuell sind in Gebrauch: 

- Lenovo Thinkpad T450S (FHD IPS, i5-5200, 12 GB RAM SSD 250GB)
- MacbookPro 13" - 2009 (8 GB RAM, SSD 250GB)
- iPhone 6s 64GB
- iPad mini 4 (Wi-Fi & Cellular, 64GB)
- iMac 27" 4K
- mein Windows-PC

Was ich in den 90ern angefangen habe, konnte ich bis heute nicht aufhören: Bauen! 
Ich muss immer einen selbst zusammengebauten Windows-Rechner haben. Ich bin sehr 
pingelig, was die Auswahl der Komponenten angeht und vor allem muss ein leistungsstarker
Rechner auch leise sein. „Hardwaremäßig“ bin ich immer auf dem Laufenden, kenne alle
wichtigen Produkte, Tests….

Jetzt zu meinem aktuellen Rechner:

• E3-1231v3 (3.4 GHz/Turbo 3.8 GHz, 8MB Cache, HT)		
• Noctua NH-U12S		
• MSI GTX 960 Gaming 100ME 2G
• ASUS Gryphon Z87		
• Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty pro (PCIe)		
• Corsair Vengeance Pro 16 GB DDR3-1600 (4x4GB)		
• Samsung SSD 840Pro 256GB
• Fractal Define R4 PCGH-Edition
• Lüfter 2 x 140 mm (vorinstalliert)
• Corsair Professional AX760 (760 Watt, Platinum)
• Western Digital My Book Duo (2 x 3TB, USB 3.0)
• Dell U2715H (2.560 x 1.440, AH-IPS, 60 Hz)

und der Auswahl der Komponenten zum Aufrüsten:

1. Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
2. Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
3. SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
4. Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
5. Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu 1.
Die 980 Ti wäre natürlich DIE Bereicherung für das Gesamtsystem. Die Plattform (CPU, 
MB, RAM) ist leistungsmäßig nach wie vor völlig ausreichend. Im Grunde genommen ist 
die Entwicklung die letzten Jahre seit dem i7-2600K bis heute sehr zäh (3xxx, 4xxx, 5xxx
und jetzt i7-6xxx Skylake); in vielen Fällen lohnte eine Neuanschaffung nicht.

Zu 2.
Super CPU-Kühler ist vorhanden, so dass nur die Lüfter Sinn machen (Upgrade von 2 auf
3 + be Quiet!).

Zu 3.
Ein Upgrade von einer 256GB- auf eine 512GB-SSD bringt bei einem entsprechenden 
Modell zumindest auf dem Papier nochmal eine gewisse Mehrleistung. In der Praxis habe 
ich das bisher selbst noch nicht getestet, da die Kapazität meiner bisherigen SSD für 
meine Zwecke (OS, Office, paar Spiele…) ausreichend war.

Zu 4.
Da ein sehr gutes Netzteil vorhanden ist, musste die Wahl auf das be quiet-Gehäuse 
fallen. Es sei jedoch angemerkt, dass das Define R4 in der PCGH-Edition in jeglicher
Hinsicht das beste Gehäuse ist, was ich je hatte. Und ich hatte wirklich schon sehr 
viele. Seit dem ich das Define R4 habe, habe ich auch mehrere andere Gehäuse 
ausprobiert, von denen mich bisher jedoch nicht eins überzeugen konnte. 

Zu 5.
Obligatorisch zu wählen. Nicht wirklich erforderlich, würde ich im Dual-Setup
einbinden.


Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht so viel schreiben. Allen anderen Viel Glück.


----------



## Quppi (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halli Hallo PCGH,
erst einmal danke für diese geniale Aktion. Hier kurz und schmerzlos meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell besitze ich folgende Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Ram: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460
SSD: Samsung 840 120GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
PSU: be quiet Pure Power L8-CM 430W
Gehäuse: Antec Eleven Hundred
Monitor: Medion Akoya P56001

Warum gerade diese Konfiguration:
GPU: Wie man sieht, ist meine 460 schon hart an der Leistungsgrenze bei modernen Spielen. Dota 2 geht zwar noch, aber alles andere wird eng. Vor allem Star Citizen ruckelt selbst bei 720p und minimalen Details. Da ich CPU und Unterbau erst letztes Jahr selbst aufgerüstet habe, sollte der erstmal für die nächsten Jahre reichen (natürlich oc'ed ). Außerdem hat er genug Power um die 980Ti zu befeuern.

CPU-Kühler: Ich hab mich für den Kühler, statt den Lüftern entschieden, da mein Mugen vor allem im Sommer seine Probleme kriegt einen übertakteten Haswell kühl zu halten. Evtl. werde ich ihn irgendwann noch köpfen, aber vorerst bleibt er so. Gehäuselüfter hab ich schon, und werden das nächste mal getauscht, wenn irgendwann eine Wasserkühlung in den PC kommt. Vielleicht beim nächsten PCGH-Gewinnspiel? 

RAM: Das war eine schwierige Wahl. Eine große SSD ist immer schön, aber die Punkte investiere ich lieber in die gute Grafikkarte. Zumal ich bereits eine SSD habe, auf der Windows und die wichtigsten Programme gut laufen. Von daher sind die 16GB DDR3 RAM nice to have, um mein System auf 24GB aufzurüsten. 8GB sind aktuell nämlich relativ schnell voll. 

PSU: Ich hab mich für das Netzteil entschieden, da mein aktuelles nicht das Beste ist, und vor allem die neuen Grafikkarten moderne Netzteile benötigen. Außerdem sind die Kabel länger, und ich kann endlich mal vernünftiges Kabelmanagement machen. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse würde ich gerne behalten, da es mir sehr gut gefällt, und ich es von einem der letzten PCGH-Gewinnspiele gewonnen habe (War das erste und letzte Mal). Vielleicht schaffe ich ja irgendwann nen PCGH-PC. 

Monitor: Mein aktueller Monitor ist einfach Mist. Mieserable Farbwiedergabe, hoher Inputlag - was Neues muss her. Dabei sind mir 27", aber schon wieder zu groß. Von daher nehme ich den 24" Monitor gerne mit, und kann meinen Alten als zweiten daneben stellen.

Warum grade ich?
Natürlich gönne ich es jedem hier etwas zu gewinnen. Die Preise sind einfach fantastisch, aber ich würde natürlich auch gerne gewinnen. Als armer Student hat man einfach kein Geld um sich immmer die neueste Hardware zu leisten, aber das geht bestimmt vielen so. Jedoch steht meine aktuelle Grafikkarte kurz vor dem endgültigen Aus. Ein Lüfterblatt ist schon weggebrochen, was sie unter Last schön klackern lässt. Außerdem wurde sie vor kurzen gebacken, läuft seit dem aber wieder tadellos. Trotzdem wäre es schön sie leistungstechnisch einfach mal gegen was modernes zu tauschen. Außerdem würde ich das Upgrade auch als Anlass nehmen, endlich mal meinen Rechner auf vordermann zu bringen und Kabel zu sleeven. Hinterher gibts auch schöne Fotos. 

Apropos Fotos. Hier sind die Aktuellen:
Mehr gibt mein Handy leider nicht her.


----------



## Pimprich (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ihr Lieben, hier meine Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich keinen Monitor brauch,  da ich über meinen Fernseher spiele 

Ich bin schon seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach neuen Komponeten. 
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir eine R9 280 von Asus und einen CPU Kühler geholt aber alles andere ist noch aus dem Jahr 2010.

Meine jetzige Konfiguration und ein Bild des PCs habe ich euch als Foto als Anlage beigelegt.
Wenn ihr meinen PC aufrüstet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Euch noch einen schönen Tag 

Richard


----------



## Enoxiere (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich versuche auch mein Glück

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Amd FX 8x4,00GHZ
Gigabyte Mainboard 
Antec Wasserkühlung
8GB Ram
Asus ATI Radeon 7870 
500GB WD Blue
XFX 550 Netzteil


----------



## Kevom (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Ich probiers einfach auch mal. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Corsair 350D
Netzteil: BeQuiet E9-CM 480W
Mainboard: MSI H87M-G43
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
RAM: Avexir Core Series 1333 MHz, 2x 8GB
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7870 OC
Massenspeicher: 128GB Samsung 830, 1000GB+320GB HDDs
(Haupt)Monitor: Dell U2515H

Eigentlich hätte ich da lieber noch eine Extrawurst und würde gerne einige Punkte anders verteilen, aber das wird wohl nicht möglich sein.


----------



## R_Bombich (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vielleicht habe ich mal Glück an ein paar neue Hardwareteile zubekommen, hier mit Bewerbe ich mich für Die Aktion von pcgameshardware Mod My PC.
Ich freue mich auf Die Aktion und wünsche allen viel Glück.

Toy Toy Toy....  


Das habe ich in meinen System:

Prozessor (CPU Typ):
QuadCore Intel Core i7-870 3,20 GHz 

Motherboard:
 MSI H55M-E33

Arbeitsspeicher:
Samsung 4 x M393B5273CH0-YH9 16GB-DDR3 ECC

Grafikkarte:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 2GB

Monitor:
 Acer AL1511 15" Zoll

CPU Kühler:
 Corsair H100

Festplatten:
(1) SSD Toshiba 120GB HG6
(2) HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 2.TB

Netzteil: 
XFX 550W Core Edition ATX


Was möchte ich gerne haben?! :

Grafikkarte: 
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: 
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Monitor:
 iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

SSD & Ram werden nicht Benötigt.

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Nun als Anhang Die Fotos  ...   
Nun Dann an alle Viel Glück bei dieser Aktion Pimp my PC 2015


----------



## Hatsaharu (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hätte gerne: ()

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin sehr positiv erstaunt, dass es immer noch so zuvorkommende, nutzerfreundliche Websiten gibt wie PC Games Hardware.
Ich habe schon sehr viele Rechner selber gestaltet, habe Bauteile bestellt und verbaut, verkabelt und verschraubt. Leider nie meinen eigenen, da es aus finanziellen Gründen nie möglich war. Meinen aktuellen Rechner habe ich traurigerweise vom Schrottplatz. Aufgesammelt, Fehleranalyse gemacht, repariert, notdürftig ausgebaut und hingestellt.

Einen Acer Aspire M3800 (Media Markt Lite Edition)

Ich würde mir sehr wüschen, endlich mal wieder gute Games spielen zu können, ohne auf 640x480 runterschrauben zu müssen.

Ihr macht da eine echt super Aktion und ich freue mich nicht nur mit den harten Fakten, sonder auch mit solch coolen Events für euch werben zu  können. 


Meine derzeitige Konfiguration ist nicht ganz einfach herauszubekommen aber hier die Enthüllung:

Mainboard: Acer G45T/G43T Ver. 1.0
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
CPU Kühler:  Freezer 7 pro rev. 2
RAM: 2xKingston 2GB DDR3 + 2xKingston 1GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 5550
HDD: 1x1.5TB Seagate
Netzteil: Standard 250W
Monitor: Acer AL2216W


----------



## tenebraarum (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, super Aktion und ich versuche auch mal mein Glück 

Meine Aufrüstungs-Konfiguration wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetztige Konfiguration ist:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 (Socket M2) 
CPU:  AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 2 × 2 GB DDR3 669Mhz
Grafikkarte: ATI/AMD Radeon HD 5850 (XFX) mit Sythe Kühler
SSD-1: 64GB OCZ-AGILITY3
SSD-2: 120GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: 500GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2331 Full HD (21")

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 

[edit] Bild angehängt


----------



## Tutnix2000 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team von PC-Games-Hardware!

Erstmal ein großes Kompliment für euer wirklich super gelungenes Gewinnspiel! Ich hoffe ich habe eine Chance einer von 4 zu sein 

Ich würde ganz gerne hier meinen PC aufrüsten lassen, da neuere Spiele wie GTA V nur sehr schleppend laufen und mir im Moment das nötige Geld dafür fehlt.
Außerdem bearbeite ich auch sehr gerne meine eigene Musik, wo 8GB RAM nicht ganz ausreichend ist.

Das sind meine Komponenten, die ich gerne in meinem PC verbaut haben möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso ein Mainboard? Meins ist einfach ein richtig schlechtes, welches in einem Medion PC verbaut war. So würde ich gerne dieses schon einmal aufrüsten wollen, um auch DDR-4 RAMs zu benutzen.
Der Prozessor wäre ebenfalls ein toller Gewinn für mich, damit ich meinen jetzt vorhandenen Intel i7 4770 nochmal aufrüsten kann.

Ebenso der CPU-Kühler. Meiner ist kein wirklich nennenswerter und quält sich nur ab, womit ein relativ großer Lautstärke-Pegel schnell erreicht ist.

Da ich nur DDR-3 RAMs habe, brauche ich für das neue Mainboard noch passende RAMs.

Das Netzteil... Ich habe im Moment kein gutes Netzteil-> 450 Watt und die Kabel sind für mein vorhandenes Gehäuse mit Kabelmanagement zu kurz.

Mein Monitor ist schon etwas älter und flackert ein wenig und wird denke ich auch demnächst den Geist aufgeben.


Hier nochmal eine Liste von meinem verbauten Komponenten:

GPU: NVidia Geforce GTX650
Maiboard: essentielb MS-7848
CPU: Intel i7 4770
Netzteil: NoName 450 Watt
RAM:  1x elixir M2F8n64CB8HB5N-DI..... 8GB
Lüfter: Aerocool 3x 120mm (vorinstalliert)
HDD: 2TB 7200u
SSD: nicht vorhanden
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aero 1000

Würde mich sehr über ein Gewinn freuen!

LG 
Dustin


----------



## AlexKL77 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls zur Pimp my PC Aktion.
Ich heiße Alexander, bin 38 Jahre jung und komme aus dem schönen Köln.
Ursprünglich stamme ich aus dem Handwerk, kann dies aus gesundheitlichen Gründen allerdings nicht mehr machen
und schule deshalb zum IT-Systemkaufmann um. Wo es dann gerade auch in die heiße Phase geht.
Ich baue meine Systeme schon seit Jahren selbst zusammen bzw. mache dies auch für Freunde und Bekannte.
Aufgrund meines Basteldrangs hätte ich auch lieber zum IT-Systemelektroniker oder dem Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration umgeschult,
davon hat man mir aufgrund meiner Allergien dann aber leider abgeraten.
In meinem Betrieb, einem mittelständigem Fachhändler, komme ich aber trotzdem mit reichlich Hardware in Berührung,
was mich letztlich dann doch sehr zufrieden stimmt.


*Folgende Auswahl habe ich getroffen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
*

*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*

Meine Never Ending Baustelle sieht aktuell wie folgt aus:

_Intel Core i7 4770K
MSI Z97 Gaming 7
2x8 GB G.Skill DDR3-2400
ASUS R9 290X DC2
Corsair H100
be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt
Phanteks Enthoo Pro +
3x Enermax TB Silence 140mm @ EKL Alpine Touch
Samsung SSD 830 128GB (Systemplatte)
Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250GB (Spieleplatte)
+HDDs
LG CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo
Creative Xi-Fi Titanium PCIe
Acer Slim Line S275 Hlbmii
_ 

Die 980 Ti ist natürlich ein richtiges Schmankerl, liegt aber leider außerhalb meines Budgets für Hardware. 
Würde sich natürlich sehr gut zu meinem Board machen. 
Auf die Auswahl eines Monitors hätte ich auch gerne verzichtet und stattdessen eine größere SSD und/oder noch einen CPU Kühler mit rein genommen,
denn meine H100 hat schon ein bisschen was mitgemacht. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Unter anderem habe ich die LEDs schon gegrillt und die Pumpe würde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade als leise bezeichnen. 
Die SSDs sollten auch längst mal ersetzt werden aber das war bisher leider nicht drin.
Das 600 Watt Straight Power würde zwar auch bequem reichen aber Dark Power ist halt Dark Power.
Irgendwas könnte ich bei meinem System immer tauschen oder upgraden. 
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bin sehr auf die ausgewählten Systeme gespannt.
Hoffentlich gibt es dann zusätzlich zu dem Teil in der Print-Ausgabe noch reichlich Bildmaterial im Forum.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## bibo842 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bewerbung um eine befristete Beschäftigung als Upgrade-PC
*Sehr geehrte Redaktion der PC Games Hardware,
mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihre Stellenanzeige in der Dezember-Ausgabe Ihrer Fachzeitschrift gelesen und reiche hiermit im Auftrag meines Erbauers und Besitzers meine im Folgenden begründete Bewerbung für die angebotene externe Fortbildungsmaßnahme ein.
*
Lebenslauf / Persönliche Daten:
*Geburtsdatum: 22.09.2011
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V (Sockel 1155)
CPU: Intel i5 2400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 (128GB)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 (2GB)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Monitor: 24" DELL UltraSharp U2412M (16:10-Format)
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar Essence STX
DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7280S
HDDs: 2x WD20EARS

*Motivationsschreiben:*
Warum ich der Richtige für Sie bin? Über vier Jahre Berufserfahrung im Bereich Office und Gaming sowie höchste Bereitschaft zur persönlichen Weiterentwicklung durch Teilnahme an regelmäßigen Fortbildungsmaßnahmen (Treiber- und Software-Updates) sprechen für sich! Da mein Besitzer mich bezüglich der Hardware-Aktualisierungen schon seit geraumer Zeit im Stich lässt (Prioritäten setzen nennt er es), anstatt meine stete Wissbegierigkeit mit neuem Input zu befriedigen, kommt Ihr angebotenes Fortbildungsprogramm genau richtig!
Ihre Mitarbeiter werden feststellen, dass ich ein sehr umgangsfreundlicher Teamplayer mit hervorragenden Problemanalysefähigkeiten bin. Mit äußerster Präzision entschlüssele ich (durch Benutzer verursachte) Hard- und Software-Fehler, erstelle  eine auf den Punkt gebrachte, leicht verständliche Fehlerbeschreibung auf einem für das menschliche Auge beruhigend wirkenden blauen Hintergrund. Wenn das nicht reicht, und das ist merkwürdigerweise oft der Fall, biete ich andere kluge Ratschläge zur Problembehebung an (wie z.B.: "Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Systemadministrator.").
Damit ich zukünftig nicht mehr auf gefährlichem Halbwissen basierende Eingriffe in meine sensible Systemstruktur ertragen muss, bitte ich Sie dringend um Aufnahme in Ihr Trainingscamp. Aus diesem gestärkt hervorgehend, gäbe es für meinen Besitzer auf lange Zeit keinen Grund mehr, mir durch gut gemeinte, aber unbedachte Maßnahmen mehr Leistung entlocken zu wollen.

*Wunschaufrüstung:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Anmerkungen des Besitzers:*
Die Zusammenstellung war kniffliger als gedacht. Bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung vergingen tatsächlich mehrere Tage der Abwägung und zahlreiche Internet-Recherchen. Am Ende habe ich meine ursprüngliche Wunschaufrüstung wieder über den Haufen geworfen. Hier meine Begründung für die getroffene Wahl:
Dass es eine *Grafikkarte *werden soll, war schnell klar: Die CPU ist zwar etwas betagt, aber noch nicht senil. Ein Austausch derselben in Verbindung mit meiner Radeon 6950 würde keinen Sinn machen. Die ursprüngliche "Vernunftlösung" GTX 970 habe ich verworfen, weil 2-3 der restlichen 4 gewählten Komponenten mein Setup nicht sinnvoll ergänzt hätten. Dann doch lieber eine mit zukunftsfesten 6 GiByte ausgestattete GTX 980 Ti.
Mit meiner jetzigen Lüfterausstattung bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Der gewählte *CPU-Kühler* liegt einem Test zufolge in etwa gleichauf mit meinem HR-02 (leicht höhere Temperaturen, minimal leiser), ist dafür aber weniger klobig. Wäre gespannt, ob sich die Redaktion für oder gegen einen Austausch entscheiden würde. Der 'Dark Rock Pro 3' wäre eine reine Kosmetiklösung gewesen (einheitliche Farbgebung im Gehäuse).
Die Wahl für die *SSD *fiel mir leicht: 8GB RAM sind auf absehbare Zeit noch genug, dagegen ist meine SSD mit 128GB definitiv zu klein. Spiele müssen derzeit fast komplett auf einer HDD installiert werden.
Das hochwertige  600W-*Netzteil *bietet ausreichend Leistungsreserven für den Single-GPU-Betrieb, das 'Dark Power Pro" wäre dafür überdimensioniert. Ein neues Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster wäre natürlich auch sehr schön, aber ein reibungsloser Betrieb hat natürlich Vorrang.
Mit meinem jetzigen IPS-*Monitor* bin ich super zufrieden, und da ich mehrheitlich "langsame" Spiele bevorzuge, hatte ich auch nie Probleme mit den Reaktionszeiten. Mit der dicken GTX 980 ausgestattet, könnte es natürlich sein, dass ich meinen Spiele-Horizont wieder erweitern würde, und da wäre ein schnelles TN-Panel zusätzlich dann wohl doch von Vorteil. Und auf dem Schreibtisch macht ein duales Setup auch optisch einiges her.

*ursprüngliche* *Wunschaufrüstung:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## worker03 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team von PC-Games-Hardware!

 Ich hoffe ich habe eine Chance.
Ich würde ganz gerne hier meinen PC aufrüsten lassen,

Das sind meine Komponenten, die ich gerne in meinem PC verbaut haben möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit:
Gygabyte EP-45
Intel Core Duo 3,00 Ghz
2x8  Corsair PC 1200
BeQuit Netzteil 500W
Nvidia GTX 8800 512 MB

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Alexander213 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Gehäuse: Unbekkant ( ATX Forrmat)
Mainboard:  Gigabyte EP35-DS4
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme
RAM:  2x OCZ  DDR 2GB
Festplatte: Segate Baracuda 500GB 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 570 Phantom von Gainward
Netzteil: be quiet! Straigt Power 650W


Wunsch-Aufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ralf_Sonntag (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, liebes Team von PCGH!

Mein Name ist Ralf und ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls zur Pimp my PC Aktion. Zu allererst finde ich es super, dass ihr so eine Aktion macht, denn viele Abonenten und Zuschauer haben ja gar keinen Gaming-PC.

Ich würde ganz gern meinen Pc aufrüsten lassen. Er ist aus dem Jahr 2008 und, na ja, es laufen kaum noch Spiele darauf. Deshalb wollte ich mir dieses Jahr sowieso einen neuen zusammenbauen. Da kommt eure Aktion sehr gelegen!

Das sind die Komponenten, die ich gerne in meinem PC haben möchte, sollte ich denn gewinnen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und hier noch die Komponenten meines alten Rechners:

Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD3
CPU: Intel Core i5 750 @ 2,67 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
RAM: 2x 2 GB Corsair DDR3 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460
HDD: 2x 1TB Western Digital Green
SSD: nicht vorhanden
Netzteil: No Name 650 Watt
Gehäuse: MS-Tech LC-182 Midi Tower
Monitor: 21,5" LG Monitor

Die GTX 980Ti liegt natürlich außerhalb meinem Budget, aber falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde sie doch sehr gut aussehen, ebenso, wie die anderen Teile. 

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu schreiben.

Würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen!

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Djoono (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mir ausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Habe mir erst vergange Woche ein paar komponenten für meinen PC Gekauft 
ASUS Radeon STRIX-R9380-DC2OC-4GD5-GAMING 
Samsung 500GB 850 EVO. SSD

Also sind Grafikkarte und SSD sind neu und für mich ausreichend.


Noch sind in meinem Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy
Mainboard: MSI 770-C45
Prozessor: Phenom II X4 955 Boxed 
2x G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 
und Angezeigt wird das ganze Spiel über einen BenQ Monitor keine ahnung welche Bezeichnung der hat.

Da ich jetzt langsam anfangen wollte meinen PC aufzurüsten wären diese Komponenten eine Tolle ergänzung für meinen PC und versuche somit mein Glück.

MfG

Djoono


----------



## Tuerkay (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen zusammen,

auch ich werde jetzt Einer von Vielen.
Nach einer aneinanderreihung dummer Zufälle/Ereignisse, habe ich jetzt einen kompakten Würfel, der trotz Wasserkühlung zur Heizung wird. Im Winter TOP, im Sommer FLOP. Warum das so ist, wird wohl jeder am Anhang sehen können.

Der geplante kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte musste leider verschoben werden und die alte steht der WaKü nun im weg. Beide heizen sich jetzt gegenseitig auf. Dazu kommt noch, dass sich die Grafikkarte unter der Last des Kühler mit der Zeit stark gebogen hat und nun ohne die Kabelbinderstütze nicht mehr stabil läuft.
Das Netzteil sollte auch ersetzt werden, ist mit 7 Jahren nicht gerade der jüngste aber trotzdem laut wie ein Neugeborenes im Krankenhaus.
Der rest ist einfach nur "nice to have".

Was ich habe:CPU: Intel Core i5-3570k
GPU: Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X + Alpenföhn Peter (der Bösewicht)
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB 1866MHz
 Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
Gehäuse: Corsair Air 240
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream (mit seinen 7 Jahren hart an der Grenze)
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB + WD Blue 3TB
Einige Lüfter da Corsair AIR 

Was ich "brauche":
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach den Gewinnern.

Grüße
Tuerkay


----------



## xRoKZz (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So von mir nun auch mal ein erneuter Glücksversuch mein mühsam zusammengespartes "Monster" aufzurüsten...

Derzeitige Komponenten:
Prozessor: i5-4670K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87-HD3
RAM: 8GB (2x 4GB) Corsair Vengeance blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Grafikkarte: 2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom
Netzteil: Cooltek 750W
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
HDD: 1TB SSHD (Marke unbekannt)
Das alles ist verbaut in meinem Aerocool EN57431 Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse...
Dazu benutze ich noch den AOC e2250Swda Monitor (21,5")

Meine neuen Wunschkomponenten um aus meinem "Monster" wieder ein richtiges Monster zu machen wären diese:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum die 980TI und kein neues Mainboard + Prozessor?
Weil mein i5 noch eine gewisse Zeit vor sich hat da ich ihn auch noch übertakten kann, 
was ich bisher jedoch nicht getan habe da ich nur den Boxed-Kühler benutze.

Warum der neue Kühler?
Der neue CPU-Kühler soll dazu dienen mein (hoffentlich) neues Monster leise kühl zu halten
was der Boxed-Kühler nicht drauf hat.

Warum neuer RAM und keine SSD?
Da ich der Meinung bin das meine 8GB RAM nicht ausreichen würde ich diesen gerne nachrüsten
und verzichte dazu auf eine SSD welche ich sowieso besitze, also nicht unbedingt noch ein brauche.

Warum das neue Case?
Ich hätte gerne ein neues Case da mein Case einen ordentlichen Stromschlag abbekommen hat als ein blitz einschlug und nun der Front Radiator nicht mehr diesen tollen LED Wirbel hat.
Zusätzlich dazu ist mein Gehäuse recht klein weswegen die 980TI vermutlich nicht genug platz hätte.

Warum noch ein Monitor?
Ganz einfach mir ist meiner zu klein (Der Monitor ihr Lümmel ).

Hier noch ein Bild welches meinen aktuelles "Monster" von innen zeigt.


----------



## Dilofos (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, ich bin dann wohl der neue...gestern erst angemeldet xD

Meine jetzigen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Xeon 1241v3 
Board: AsRock fatal1ty z97 killer
Ram: Mushkin 16GB DDR3-2133 Kit
CPU Kühler: Scythe Ashura mit 2x140mm Lüftern 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 770 Jetstream 2GB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Straight Power 580Watt
SSD 1: Samsung 830 128GB
SSD 2: Adata SP900 128GB
HDD 1: Samsung 250GB
HDD 2: Western Digital 500GB
Gehäuse: fractal Design Arc Midi
Monitor: Acer G246HL 


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich glaube das ist relative gut, wobei die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G wäre besser aber man kann nicht alles haben 

Ein Danke an PCGH jetzt ist mein Rechner wieder sauberer als auf dem Bild xD

Nun noch ein Bild von meinem Frankenstein.


----------



## fabi040294 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## michaelmcux (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier nu auch ma ne  Bewerbung  von mir
mein Derzeitiges  System:

Prozessor:	Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU-Kühler: zZ leider Box Kühler  
MainBoard:	ASRock Z75 Pro3
RAM:	4x 4096 MB Corsair XMS3 (10700)
Grafikkarte:	nVidia GeForce GTX 680
Sound:	Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
Lüfter: 2x 140mm AeroCool Shark Black Edition
 	120mm Cooler Master XtraFlo 
 	2x 80mm Enermax UCTB8 T.B. Silence Twisterbearing Batwing
Netzteil:	 Hiper HPU-4m880
WLAN:	Asus PCE-AC66 802.11ac
SSD:	OCZ Agility 3 120GB
HDD:	Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB
Laufwerk:	Pioneer BDC-202BK BluRay
Monitor:	23" Samsung Syncmaster BX2235






Und  dies  wuerde ich gerne ändern:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TheEngine01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

auch von mir ein Lob für diese Aktion!!!!!!!!!

Mein System welches ich seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr aufgerüstet habe und es nun offensichtlich an Grenzen stößt!!

Mainboard: AS Rock Z68 Pro Gen3
RAM: 12 GB (Marke weiss ich jetzt grad net)
CPU: i5 2500K
Prozessorlüfter: Ich glaub nen Mugen den damals PCGH mit einem zweitem Lüfter verkauft hat.. läuft immernoch wie ne Eins 
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX670
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 Series, dann 1TB + 3TB HDD Datengrab
Netzteil: Seasonic SS-550 HT
Sound: Soundplaster X-FI
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster S24B350
Tastatur und Maus von Logitech

Mein Gehäuse hab ich schon sehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrr lang.. gekauft glaube ich 1997 oder früher (s.Bilder) voll schwer das Teil

achja.. Diskettenlauwerk und 2 DVD-Brenner sind auch verbaut, wobei ein DVD-Brenner nicht mehr intakt ist..


############################################################

Jetzt das was ich mir ausgesucht habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da mein Prozessor noch ausreichend ist.. reitzt mich schon die GK.. aber in meinem Alter mit Kindern und Familie braucht es das Geld woanders.. Schade das man sein Hobby so einschränken muss..
Über ein neues Gehäuse wäre ich auch erfreut.. mein altes muss doch nun mal weichen..

Würde mich extrem freuen wenn ich den Zuschlag bekommen würde!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eye_of_fire (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann möchte ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Hier erstmal meine Auswahl der Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig

Ich denke das sind zu meinem jetzigen System vernünftige Ergänzungen bzw. Aufrüstoptionen:
• Prozessor und Prozessorkühler: QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 940, @3400 MHz mit Arctic  Freezer13
• Motherboard ASRock K10N78D 
• Grafikkarte und Grafikkartenkühler: MSI GTX960 4G mit Standard-Lüfter
• Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB Kingston DDR2-800
• Festplatte: 1X ST1000DM003-1CH162 ATA  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
• Netzteil:  BeQiet Straight Power 10 600Watt
• Gehäuse: Gridder Midi-Tower
• Audio-Hardware: Creative Audigy 1
• Bildschirm: 1x LG  24MP55

Noch ein paar Erklärungen zu den gewählten Komponenten:
Da der AMD bei aktuellen Rennsimulationen (AC und R3E) doch arg am Limit ist, habe ich den i5-6600K gewählt um auf längere Sicht eine gute CPU im Rechner zu haben. Passend zu der kräftigen CPU habe ich den CPU-Lüfter samt dem passenden DDR4-Speicher gewählt.  Ich habe mich bewußt gegen eine GTX980Ti entschieden, da für meine Ansprüche  die GTX960 4G für Sim-Racing bei 1080p ausreichend ist und ich auch nur in dieser Auflösung fahre. Das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt da in meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse der Platz für die Grafikkarte sehr begrenzt ist und die Maße des Silent Base 600 noch mit meinem Schreibtisch kompatibel sind und das zur Zeit verbaute Netzteil auch mit der Leistung eines i5-6600K klar kommen sollte.

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Innenraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich freuen mein System für ein paar Tage auf Reise zu schicken


----------



## LamaLord (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier mal meine Bewerbung von meinem PC
und dem Aufrüstkit was ich gerne hätte um endlich auch mla neuere Games zocke zu können .
Bild auch mit dabei .

Meine momentane PC Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Dual Core 2.8Ghz
Mainboard: msi p35 neo ms-7360
Grafikkarte:Asus EN9800GTX
RAM:4x2GB
Gehäuse: gefühltes 50kg "Raidmax Smilodon Gaming "
Festplatte: 250gb Western Digital W3000JS


Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit
Ich würde mich freuen zu gewinnen.


----------



## Waterkantdaggel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my Alzheimer ( PC 2015)*

Moin Moin, 

also ich bewerbe nicht mich, sondern meinen treuen Begleiter "Alzheimer" ( Mein PC heißt wirklich so!)
Zu seinem Namen kam er, weil die damalige Festplatte defekt war und einige Cluster einfach nicht mehr verwendet werden konnten. 
Dadurch Schaltete er sich ab oder Daten gingen im laufe der Zeit verloren. Mittlerweile wurde diese ersetzt und auch Windows 10  soll demnächst auf meiner neuen SSD landen.  
Aber eigentlich sind wir ein gutes Gespann.
Ich plaudere mal aus dem Nähkästchen und erzähle mal ein paar Schoten die Alzheimer sich so geleistet hat. 

Er war zum Beispiel dabei als ich meinen Freund in einem MMO kennen lernte.  
Alzheimer vergaß  manchmal dass ich noch nicht ins Bett wollte, er aber war müde und schaltete sich ab.
Nach ein paar Streicheleinheiten und lieben Worten lies er sich dann aber doch überreden das Gespräch und das Spiel weiter zu führen. 
Zum Glück! Wer weiß ob wir sonst nicht noch in Hamburg sitzen würden.  (Wir wohnen inzwischen bei meinem Freund) 

Nachts ist er der Meinung , "Guten Morgen Welt, ich bin wach, ich will spielen!" und schaltet sich einfach an, aber wehe ich will dass er aufwacht, dann braucht er bestimmt 10 Minuten um aus dem Knick zu kommen. 
Oder wenn ich mal ein längeres Telefonat habe und Alzheimer sich ne kleine Pause gönnt ( Ruhe Modus), ich wieder mit Alzheimer unsere Lieblingsspiele spielen will, möchte er lieber dass wir nur zu zweit sind und die ganze Welt kann ihn mal gern haben ( er will sich dann nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbinden) 
Also einmal Alzheimer bitten sich neu  zu starten, dann geht`s auch wieder. 

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Spiele sind: 
Alzheimer und ich spielen für unser leben gern RPG`s momentane Favoriten sind bei uns The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age Inquisition. 
Wenn ich mit Alzheimer spielen will , dann muss ich bei den Spielen immer den Untertitel anmachen, weil Alzheimer gern mal Sätze auslässt. 
Ich weiß  nicht genau warum er das macht , aber auf jeden Fall klopft sein kleines Herz ( Intel i5-2400, 3,1 GHz) wie wild.
Ja, gut....  könnte auch daran liegen , dass ich Alzheimer sage dass er gefälligst die Spiele besser darstellen soll,... aber ich glaube da lässt sich nicht mehr viel aus seinem Talent machen ( Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7800  ) 

Auch seine beiden Äuglein ( Monitore)  sind nicht mehr so wirklich klar und scharf ( 1x Dell keine Ahnung was 23 Zoll  und 1x  LG Flatron W2343T ebenfalls nen 23 Zoll). Aber was will Frau erwarten bei einem alten "Mann"  

Damit Alzheimer überhaupt zu Potte kommt, gab ich ihm vor ein paar Jahren, eine größere Arbeitsunterlage wo er drauf rumkritzeln und Gedankengänge kurzfristig festhalten kann (von 4 GB RAM auf, 8 GB ) 
Es gab Zeiten in den Alzheimer wirklich gerne mal vergessen hat, Einstellungen zu speichern oder wo er meine Musik hingepackt hat. 
Dies hat sich gebessert seit er etwas mehr Platz für sich beanspruchen darf (Eine SSD 250 GB Crucial BX100 vor Kurzem erst zur alten HDD Samsung 1TB hinzugefügt, natürlich ist die kaputte alte Platte schon lange nicht mehr im Einsatz). 
Ansonsten fühlt sich Alzheimer in seiner Haut eigentlich sehr wohl. ( MIDI Tower Xigmatek Midgard) 

Wir , also Alzheimer und ich, denken , dass ihm so ein paar größere Pflaster recht gut tun werden. 
Mein Freund, ja , der aus dem MMO, sagt wenn Alzheimer geholfen wird, gibt es zu Weihnachten auch eine neue Grafikkarte (AMD Radeon R9 380/390) je nach dem lieben Geldbeutel. 

Technische Daten Alzheimer jetzt: 
Gehäuse :  Xigmatek MIDI Tower Modell: Midgard
Mainboard: ASRrock z68 pro3
CPU: Intel i5-2400, 3,1 GHz
CPU Kühler : Boxed
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7800 
Netzteil: Antec Truepower 550 ( 550 Watt) 
Festplatten: SSD 250 GB Crucial BX100, HDD Samsung 1TB
Monitore: 1x Dell 23 Zoll, 1x  LG Flatron W2343T

Meine Auswahl für Alzheimer:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Ich habe mich für den i5-6600k entschieden weil der i7 der absolute overkill für Alzheimer wäre. 
Desweiteren habe ich mich lieber für die CPU und das Mainboard entschieden, weil die Grafikkarte am leichtesten auszubauen ist und man da viele Möglichkeiten hat sich etwas rauszusuchen was die Geldbörse her gibt. 
Ausserdem, mal ehrlich nen ordentlicher Unterbau ist ja auch nicht zu verachten  

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
Naja da wir noch keinen CPU Kühler haben, werden wir einen brauchen.

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Joah ... RAM ist gut und braucht man , ob man wirklich so viel braucht weiß ich nicht , bin noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen, aber Alzheimer und ich werden dann gerne berichten. 
Außerdem waren noch Punkte über. 

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
600 Watt ist ausreichend haben wir beschlossen und nachdem wir mal ein paar Tests durchgelesen haben, sind wir zum Fazit gekommen: Das teil ist ja toll! und so leise! Wollen wir haben, vielleicht schreit Alzheimer mich dann nicht mehr so an. 

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Nachdem der jetzige Flatron weder scharf ist noch besonders gut Farben darstellen kann und das neue schicke Teil welches ihr anbietet verdammt nochmal nen 27! Zöller ist... na ich will ja auch was sehen von meinen Spielen. 
Jeden Falls wäre der neue iiyama dem alten Dell sehr ähnlich vom Design und würde daher sehr gut auf unseren schwarzen Computertisch passen. 
Wie gesagt die AMD Grafikkarte wird dann zu Weihnachten nachgeliefert  

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 
Naja, ....wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat 45 Punkte auszugeben, dann sollte man das vielleicht auch tun , wenn`s hilft  

Alzheimer und ich danken für diese schöne Aktion, drücken uns und allen anderen die Daumen und hoffen das beste ( Klaro! Vorrangig für uns  ) 

Daggel und Alzheimer

im Anhang natürlich Alzheimer ganz Privat ... nackig wenn man so will.


----------



## doctor83 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hier meine Bewerbung zu dem Thema:

Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und Hier noch meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: ASRock M3N78D + AMD Athlon II X4 640 + Boxed Cooler
RAM: G.E.I.L 1333 2x4GB 
HDD: billige 1TB Hiatchi SATA HDD
Grafik: MSI Geforce GTX 960 4 GB
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA550-12EUP
Gehäuse: ???
Sound: OnBoard

Bild vom Gehäuse ist im Anhang.

So dann Danke für die Möglichkeit!

Cheers,
Doctor


----------



## Naggroman (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelle Komponenten:

Mainboard:  MSI P55-GD65
CPU: i5 750
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2.0
Grafikkarte:  MSI GeForce GTX 960   4GB
RAM: 12GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: LianLi  (Altes Alugehäuse, hab keine Modellnummer mehr parat. Mittlerweile zu klein da die Grafikkarte die Montierung des Festplattenkäfigs verhindert, welcher jetzt oben bei den Slots für die 3,5" Laufwerke "liegt" welche seit längerem ja nicht mehr wirklich für ein optisches Laufwerk benötigt werden.)

Meine wunsch Upgrades:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass die vor ~3 Monaten als Preis-Leistungstipp der Redaktion frisch gekaufte GeForce 960 4GB einen guten Ersatz für meine mehrfach wieder aufgebackene alte Grafikkarte darstellt und würde daher lieber meinen betagten i5 750 auswechseln. Dies habe ich mehrfach nach hinten verschoben da ich gerne die Einheit Mainboard-CPU-Kühler-RAM-Gehäuse zusammen tauschen wollte dort aber immer die Finanzen im Weg standen. Insbesondere der Zwang zum Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte nachdem die alte nach ~10x erfolgreichem aufbacken beim ~11x mal einfach nicht mehr wollte hat die Pläne eines CPU-Wechsels erneut nach hinten verschoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele Grüße,

Lukas


----------



## Coco-boy (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ausgewählte Produkte
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeitiges System
Mainboard/CPU: Asus P7P55D / Intel i5 750
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis 
RAM: 3x2GB DDR (666MHz)
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 625W 
Graka: Geforce 970 GTX
Sound: Soundblaster ZxR
Laufwerke: 1x SSD 3xHDD 1xDVD
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 205BW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0815 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hier ist meine Bewerbung

Aufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier ist mein Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard: ASRock P55 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Core i5-760
CPU Kühler: Boxed
RAM: 4x4GB G Skill DDR3-1333 
Grafik: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 660 2GB
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB
Samsung HD154UI 1500GB
BD-Brenner: LG BH10LS30 
Gehäuse: COOLTEK Karmides
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power P6-Pro 530W
Monitor: BenQ XL2410T

Vielen Dank!


----------



## greg1269 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne Bewerben.

Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K @4.00 GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill 2400 MHz
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Limeted Edition
GPU: Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 4GB
PSU: BeQuiet Pure Power 630W
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB 
1.Monitor: AcerS240HL 24"
2. Monitor: Alter 4:3

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe diese Konfiguration gewählt, weil meine 770 nicht alle aktuellen Spiele ausführen kann.
Meine CPU ist meistens auch öfter wärmer als gewollt, deshalb der CPU Kühler.
Die 128GB SSD ist langsam voll deshalb wäre eine neue größere nicht schlecht.
Und Der  Iiyama ProLite ist bestimmt ein guter ersatz für den Alten 4:3 Monitor


----------



## PHILG3899 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe gestern schon einen Beitrag verfasst. Ich hatte allerdings keine Bilder angehängt und habe meine Wahl ein bisschen verändert. Ich hoffe, dass ich einer der vier Glücklichen sein werde, denn als ich meinen PC Anfang letzten Jahres kaufte (ja ich weiß, OEM und so..) war ich mir nicht im Klaren, dass das ein totaler Fehlkauf sein wird. Die GTX 760 ist bei mir echt der Flaschenhals. Die GraKa müht sich immer ab- vor allen Dingen im Sommer- und trotzdem bekomme Ich kaum akzeptable Framerates auf den Schirm.
Deshalb dachte Ich einfach, dass ich hier mal mitmache. Ich finde dies überhaupt eine sehr gute Idee, dass die Leser auch selbst bestimmen dürfen, mit welchen Komponenten ihr PC aufgerüstet werden soll! Ihr könnt euch überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie Ich mich freuen würde, endlich mal ein paar Frames mehr auf den Schirm zu bekommen. Im Anhang hab ich mal ein paar Bilder meiner "OEM-Schrottmühle" 

Aber hier erst einmal zu den Specs:
Prozessor:i 7-4770
Mainboard: B85 mATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3-1600
Festplatte: 1000GB SATAIII HDD
Grafikkarte: GTX 760 1.5G (OEM)
SSD: Keine 

Das wünsche Ich mir:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße und noch einmal Danke für die Möglichkeit,

Philipp


----------



## Drottel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Da mein Notebook so langsam nicht mehr ausreicht und mein PC inzwischen nur noch für ältere Strategiespiele und Berechnungen für die Uni benutzt wird, wird es Zeit den PC aufzurüsten.
Ich habe zwar schon neue Teile für meinen Rechner bestellt (SSD, Gehäuse, Laufwerk) der Rest könnte aber auch jetzt schon ein Update vertragen.

Hier mein betagter PC:

*CPU:* Amd Phenom II x4 940 3000Mhz
*CPU-Kühler:* Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (mit be quiet! Lüfter)
*Mainboard:* ASRock AOD790GX/128M
*GPU:* Gainward GeForce 9800GT  1024 MB
*RAM:* 2 GB DDR2
*Netzteil:* 600W OCZ ModXStream Pro
*Laufwerk:* IDE!!!
*Gehäuse: *provisorische Holzkiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nooby5 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion!

Mein PC gehört ganz dringend gepimpt^^.
Ich habe einen fast 6 Jahre alten ALDI PC, nämlich den Medion Akoya E4360D

Die technischen Daten sind:
MEDION® AKOYA® E4360 D

-Hauptplatine Medionpc MS-7616
-Chipsatz Intel P55
-Intel® Core™ i3-530 Prozessor  (2x 2.93 GHz)
-NVIDIA® GeForce® GT330  (768 MB) 
-1 TB  Festplatte
-4 GB DDR3 SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher
-Netzteil: Fortron Source FSP350-60EMDN (350 Watt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diese Komponenten würde ich gerne verwenden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vor allem der Monitor wäre ein Traum. Mein alter Monitor ist ein Benq FP93G (19 Zoll) TFT Monitor.

Vielen Dank für die super Aktion und die Möglichkeit sich zu bewerben!


----------



## Teckt (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015
Mein Rechner ist nun ein paar Jahre alt und er hat mir gut gedient. Spiele wie Warcraft 3, Diablo 2 und Battlefield 2 habe ich einst viel gespielt. Doch leider ist dies heute anders, da die Nachfolger Battlefield 3,4 & Diablo 3 nicht mehr funktionieren wollen. Ich schaffe es nicht einmal die Spiele zu installieren. Es ist so ernüchternd gewesen, dass ich mir eine Konsole kaufen musste... Bitte helft mir! Ich ertrage keine Fistelstimmen von Kindern beim Spielen mehr.
Er hat aber auch nützliche Eigenschaften. Zum Beispiel hat die CPU eine eine gute Wärmeabgabe, wodurch mein Keller auch im Winter wohltemperiert ist.

Zur Zeit im PC:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+
CPU Kühler: Stock AMD Kühler
Mainbaord: Asrock 939NF4G-SATA2
RAM: 1x1 GB DDR1 RAM 200Mhz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 6100
HDD: 1x40GB HDD, 1x240GB HDD
Gehäuse: Fujitsu T-Bird
Netzteil: Raptoxx 450 Watt
Monitor: HITACHI CM803ET 21"

Der Traum:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüße Teckt

PS: Der PC befindet sich heute in täglicher Benutzung um einen Beamer mit Bildern zu versorgen.


----------



## FussyTom (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Betreff: Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2015"

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Sponsoren,

der Gedanke das die Leser selbst ihre Komponenten konfigurieren dürfen, ist eine tolle Idee!

Da mein PC ein bunt zusammengeworfener Haufen Teile, mal besserer mal schlechterer Natur ist, würde ich natürlich
noch ein Paar "schlechtere" Teile aufwerten lassen. Dank euerer Aktion ist dies nun auch möglich und ich versuch mal
mein Glück!

Hier mein Desktop-PC:

- Gehäuse:		           Standard Midi-Tower, DELUX
- Netzteil:		                  Thermaltake Hamburg 530W, 80Plus
- Mainboard:		           MSI A55M-E33
- Prozessor:		           AMD A-6600K APU with Radeon Graphics (Quad-Core/FM2/3,9GHz)
- Arbeitsspeicher:	    ELite Memory, 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz (single)
- Grafikkarte:	 	           ASUS GTX 750 TI OC 2GB GDDR5
- Opt. Laufwerk:	           LG DVD-Brenner, GH24NSB0
- Festplatte:		          TOSHIBA-HDD, 500 GB, DT01ACA050
- Monitor:                        ASUS VW193D-B, 19'' Zoll


Diese Teile hätte ich gern verbessert:

Mainboard/CPU:        MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM:                                2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil:                         be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor:                         iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hätte mir gern noch mehr ausgesucht, aber die Punkte waren leider zu schnell verbraucht.

Man soll ja nicht gierig sein...  Alles step by step! 

Ihr macht einen Super Job, weiter so!!

Freundliche Grüße
Kahless83


----------



## RobinHsT (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,
da ich speziell seit Release von Black Ops 3 nur noch am verzweifeln bin, würde mir das gerade Recht kommen. Hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für das Gewinnspiel bewerben. 

Meine jetzigen PC-Komponenten sind folgende:
Mainboard: MSI H97 Gaming 3
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 660 Ti mit 2GB ( das Hauptproblem :/ )
Ram: 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600-DDR3
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 mit 3,4Ghz
CPU-Lüfter: ZALMAN CNPS 9900 MAX 135mm
Laufwerke:1x 120 GB Corsair Force 
                        1x 256 GB Crucial MX100
                        1x 2TB  Western Digital Green
Netzteil: bequit Pure Power 630Watt
Monitor: Asus VS248H 24zoll

Leider zieht die Grafikkarte alles total runter und ich kann nichtmal BO3 ruckel / laggfrei auf Gering spielen... 


Das wären meine Wunschaufrüstungsteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Also ich hoffe mal das ihr mir helft 
Danke und viele Grüße 
RobinHsT


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Abend allerseits,

auch ich möchte mich mit einem meiner Systeme Bewerben.
Zugegeben es ist nicht mein Main-System, sondern ein System das ich, im Gegensatz zu meinem Main-System, haupsächlich zum Spielen aufgebaut hatte. Da es von den Komponenten doch ein wenig in die Jahre gekomme ist, wäre ein Upgrade ja doch sehr nice 

*Aktuelle Hardware:*
*
CPU:* Intel Xeon X3430 übertaktet auf 3154MHz inkl. Turbo auf allen vier Kernen
*RAM:* 2x 2GB DDR3 + 2x 1GB DDR3 verschiedene (@1333MHz)
*Mainbord:* Gigabyte P55-UD3 Rev. 1.0
*GPU:* XFX HD5770 im Referenz-Layout mit 1GB VRAM (@Stock)
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Ninja Mini mit 2x 80mm Lüftern von Arctic Cooling inkl. Custom-Befestigung für Sockel 115X 
*Netzteil:*  Xilence XP-420*
SSD:* OCZ Vertex 2 80GB
*HDD:* Keine, habe n Server zu Hause für Daten 
*Case-Lüfter 1:* 80mm Arctic Cooling Lüfter
Case Lüfter 2: 80mm Noctua Lüfter
*Case:* OEM Case von einem alten Pentium 2 System von Fujitsu (Ich mag es einfach, und es ist schön schlank)
*TFT:* Alter 17"-TFT von Anno Tuck mit max. 1280x1024px

Was verspreche ich mir von dem Upgrade und wieso habe ich diesen Weg gewählt:

Ich spiele nicht mehr so massiv am PC, weswegen ich keine GTX980ti benötige und auch die Leistung des Prozessors selbst ist ausreichend für meine Games. --> GTX970 ist daher in meinen Augen recht passend, und verbaucht auch nicht so viel mehr als meine HD5770. 
Der verbaute CPU-Kühller ist leider mit den 2x 80mm nicht optimal. Da der Dark Rock Pro 3 nicht passt, fällt meine Wahl auf den TF. Damit sollten sich noch mal ein paar MHz mehr aus der CPU quetschen lassen. Unte rnem größeren Kühle rhatte ich diese CPU schon über 4GHz  
Arbeitsspeicher ist zwar eigentlich auch noch genug verbaut, aber wie war das mit dem RAM? RAM ist durch nicht zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr RAM  Dazu wäre der 1600er RAM vielleicht nicht verkehrt, denn das müsste sich mit noch etwas mehr OC auch auf dem RAM mit OC passen. 
Netzteil: Das Xilence XP420 ist nun wirklich kein gutes NT und hat dazu ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Da noch genug Punktebudget über ist wähle ich das Dark Power P11 850W, auch wenn es ungefähr doppelt so viel Leistung hat, wie der PC wirklich braucht  
TFT: Das der ersetzt werden muss, ist wohl klar. Wie schon beim NT, hier ist das Budget an Punkten auch für den größten TFT da, so why not. Die älteren Games die ich spiele, sind wohl selbst für ne GTX970 mit WQHD keine echte Herausforderung. 


*
Mein Upgradepfad:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Wäre echt Cool, wenn es da mit einem Upgrade klappt


----------



## MARSV75 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Aufrüstung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriger PC:

Gehäuse Aplus iQ-eye
vorne 1x80mm und hinten 1x92mm Papst Lüfter
Netzteil SuperFlower Golden Green 550W 80Plus Gold
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
2x 4GB DDR3 G.Skill Sniper 1866
AMD Phenom II X4 965 
EKL Alpenföhn Broken
Sapphire Radeon 6870 1GB
Crucial M500 240GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 500GB
LG Flatron W2443T


----------



## mangel76 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein PC könnte auch ne Frischzellenkur vertragen. Eigentlich ist die Grafikkarte das schwächste Glied. Ich habe mir jedoch vor kurzem einen FreeSync-Monitor gekauft und es werden leider nur Nvidia-Grafikkarten angeboten. Also würde ich erst einmal den Rest aufrüsten und dann auf die nächste Generation von AMD warten. Meine Auswahl sieht daher wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
Intel i7-2600K 		 	mit bequiet! Top Flow Kühler
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 		 	
2x4 GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 
		 	Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, Samsung 830 250GB, 2x320 GB Samsung HD (Raid 1) 
		 	Gigabyte GForce 660Ti Windforce 2X OC
		 	ASUS XONAR DGX 		 	
XFX TS Gold Series 650W 		 	
Cooler Master CM 690 		 	Gehäuse

Da das Gehäuse leider kein vernünftiges Kabelmanagement hat das Netzteil auch nicht modular ist, sieht es entsprechend wüst aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diese Weise hätte ich nächstes Jahr mein gesamtes Budget für eine neue Grafikkarte übrig und wäre dann wieder für ein paar Jahre glücklich 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hareth (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für das PC-Tuning bewerben. 
Der Grund dafür ist, dass mir leider vor kurzem mein Laptop abgeschmiert ist (defekte Batterie, Grafikkarte und Mainboard) und ich im Zuge dessen einen neuen PC gekauft habe. Aus diversen Gründen wie der Upgradefähigkeit, nicht mehr benötigter Mobilität, besserer Leistung für weniger Geld und dem Spaß am Basteln habe ich mich für einen Desktop entschieden. Bisher brauchte ich die Mobilität um in der Uni arbeiten zu können. Da mir zur Zeit für meine Bachelorarbeit ein PC zur Verfügung gestellt wird ist das nun nicht mehr notwendig. Dennoch bin ich weiterhin Student und habe nicht das Geld um sofort meinen Wunsch-PC zu realisieren. 
Konkret fehlt meinem aktuellen System zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte und mein geliebter zweiter Monitor, den ich am Laptop zu genießen konnte. Grade um auch zu Hause wissenschaftliche Texte verfassen zu können (ich studiere Physik) fehlt dieser zweite Monitor doch sehr. Gleichzeitig freue ich mich extrem darüber, wie leise und gut mein neuer PC läuft und freue mich ihn hoffentlich bald komplett zu haben. Momentan stehe ich bei folgenden Komponenten:


*Monitor:*           Samsung SW2333 (uralt, aber immerhin FHD)
*Mainboard:*     Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
*CPU:*                   Intel Core i5 4460
*CPU-Kühler:*  EKL Brocken ECO
*RAM:*                 16GB DDR3-1600 Crucial-Ballistix Sport
*Gehäuse:*         Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
*Festplatte:*      Seagate 1TB
*SSD:*                   Samsung Evo 850 250 GB
*Netzteil:*          Coolermaster G550 (bereits auf eine spätere Grafikkarte ausgelegt)



Bei meiner Zusammenstellung habe ich mich viel mit Videos von eurem Youtubekanal befasst und bin seitdem Fan dieser Seite. Die hier gebotene Aktion hilft mir einfach extrem weiter bei meinem Wunsch einen zukunftsfähigen PC zu haben, mit dem ich noch lange arbeiten und spielen kann. Über eine Auswahl würde ich mich unfassbar freuen. 
Hier nun die Auswahl der Komponenten, für die ich mich für eine Aufrüstung entschieden hab:



*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*SSD:* 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:*  iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Wochenendzocker (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um eine Aufrüstung meines alten Rechenknechts. Den PC habe ich vor ca. 5 Jahren von meinen Eltern geschenkt bekommen und dieser hat bis vor ein paar Jahren seinen Zweck gut erfüllt. Doch vor einigen Jahren wollte ich mir ein paar neuere Spiele (wie Battlefield 3) zu legen und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, dass die Spiele nicht mal auf niedrigeren Einstellungen ordentlichen laufen wollten. So bin ich seit dem auf meine Playstation 3 ausgewichen, bis sie letztes Jahr schließlich den Geist aufgegeben hat (weiß nicht warum). Dieses Jahr kommen aber viele Blockbuster raus, die ich nicht verpassen möchte (Fallout 4, Star Wars Battlefront...). Leider ist mein Budget relativ begrenzt da ich mit meinen 18 Jahren noch Schüler bin (12. Klasse) und nächstes Jahr vermutlich zum Studieren anfangen werde. Außerdem muss ich mir nächstes Jahr mein erstes Auto zulegen, was doch schon hart auf die Finanzen gehen wird. So habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Die momentane Hardware des Rechners (Fertigrechner):

CPU: AMD Phenom X6 1055T @2,8 GHz
GPU: Radeon HD 5570 (1GB GDDR3)
Netzteil: FSP450-60EP (werde ich ersetzen, da es mittlerweile doch recht alt geworden ist und qualitativ nicht sehr hochwertig ist)
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR3 1333mHz
Mainboard: no name
Gehäuse: Marke ist mir leider nicht bekannt
Festplatten: 2x225GB

Hardware, die ich gerne haben möchte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese CPU und keine Grafikkarte?
Ich denke, dass die Leistung meiner CPU in neueren Spiele doch recht knapp werden würde. So möchte ich gleich auf einen sehr guten neuen Prozessor upgraden, der mich eine lange Zeit begleiten wird. Zusätzlich ist die CPU übertaktbar und so kann ich diese Übertakten, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reichen sollte. Eine neue Grafikkarte würde ich mir selbst zu legen (vermutlich Richtung einer R9 380(X) oder R9 390), da mir eine GTX 970 mit ihrem Speicherfeature für die Zukunft doch zu unsicher ist (Ich möchte die Grafikkarte möglichst lange benutzen).

Warum diesen CPU-Kühler?
Da die CPU übertaktbar ist, brauche ich einen Kühler, der diese zuverlässig kühl halten kann. Der "be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3" scheint mir für diese Aufgabe der richtige zu sein.

Warum "nur" 16 GiByte DDR4-RAM?
Weil diese Menge an Arbeitsspeicher vermutlich eine sehr lange Zeit reichen sollte, dürften 16 GiByte genug RAM sein. Außerdem ist der Arbeitsspeicher leicht aufrüstbar, da noch zwei RAM-Bänke frei währen.

Warum ein neues Gehäuse?
Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist schon sehr mitgenommen und hat schon einige Gebrauchsspuren. Außerdem hat es nicht sehr viel Platz für längere Grafikkarten und dadurch möchte ich dieses gerne austauschen.

Warum einen so teuren neuen Monitor?
Mein derzeitiger Monitor (ca. 7 Jahre alt) hat leider kein so gutes Bild (blase Farben). Ebenfalls ist ein Monitor, wenn er denn gut ist, meistens sehr lange im Einsatz. Deswegen habe ich mich für den teuersten von den Dreien entschieden. Außerdem bietet dieser bereits WQHD, anstatt normales Full HD.

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst, für die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können

Dominik (ein treuer PCGH-Leser )


----------



## miscter (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
das ist DIE Gelegenheit, den bitterstnotwendigen Grundstein für ein Aufrüsten meiner Feierabendmaschine zu legen, deswegen möchte ich mich mit aller Bescheidenheit ebenfalls bewerben.

Folgendes System hat mir mein kleiner Bruder vermacht, als er sich neu ausgestattet hat und ich nach einer Studiums- und Familienplanungsbedingten Gamingpause gemeinsam mit ein paar Kumpels (alle Ü 30) einen Wiedereinstieg gewagt habe:

Monitor: Lenovo 16:9 1440x900 
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 4x 2.66GHz So.775 TRAY
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6870 1024 MB GDDR5
RAM: 3 GB RAM (Kingston und Corsair) (Es waren Mal vier, aber einer der RAM-Slots hat das Zeitliche gesegnet)
Gehäuse: Noname irgendwas
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 200GB
SSD: Crucial BX100 250 GB
Netzteil: Rasurbo GAP 656V (650 Watt)

Wie der Kenner auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, hat dieses System seine besten Jahre hinter sich und auch wenn es bislang dafür ausgereicht hat, die von mir verpasste, jüngere Computerspiele-Geschichte nachzuarbeiten (Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, Insurgency, ...) würde ich zur Abwechslung mal gerne ein aktuelles Spiel spielen können, deswegen:

*Wunschzettel:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Die von mir ausgewählte Konfiguration würde mir einen sehr solide Ausgangsbasis bieten (und endlich einen HD-Monitor!), um das System, entsprechend meiner finanziellen Lage, Stück für Stück weiter aufzurüsten (neue Grafikkarte, bessere Kühlung, ggf. neues Netzteil).

Hier noch ein Beweisfoto der desolaten Lage (sensible Gemüter mögen bitte wegschauen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## madkai (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

da meine  mittlerweile CPU mittlerweile über 8 Jahre alt und ich in Kürze mein Studium beende, wird es wieder Zeit für ein System, mit dem man auch mal wieder aktuelle Titel spielen kann.

*Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:*

Mainboard: Gigabyte EP43-DS3 (rev. 1.0)
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS+
RAM: 4 x 1GB 
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E4400 übertaktet auf 3 GHz 
CPU-Lüfter: Zalman ZF1225ASH
Laufwerke: 1 x SSD Samsung 830 Series 256 GB
                         1x Seagate 2 TB
                         1x WD 640 GB
                         1x DVD-Brenner
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E5 400W
Monitor: LG Flatron W2343T
Gehüse: Sharkoon T9 Value

*So sieht das ganze im Moment aus:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Meine Zusammenstellung:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wobei dann vermutlich nochmal eine Grafikkarte notwendig ist. Da der PC derzeit aber stellenweise auch schon in Firefox und anderen Programmen ruckelt, ist die CPU erstmal wichtiger


----------



## starbuck456 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

das ist eine tolle Aktion und auch die Hardware umfasst genau die Auswahl, wie ich Sie mir aktuell wünschen würde.
Mein PC ist schon älter, wurde  aber immer wieder aufgerüstet, erreicht aber jetzt so langsam seine Grenzen.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration zur Aufrüstung wäre diese Kombination, die die vorgegebenen 45 Punkte voll ausschöpft:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Würde ehrlich gesagt sogar den Monitor (minus 6 Punkte) 
gegen ein Upgrade auf den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (plus 1  Punkt) und zusätzliche 16 GB DDR4-RAM  (plus 4 Punkte) eintauschen 

Meine aktuelle Hardware Konfiguration umfaßt :

Gehäuse:        Stilentmaxx St-11 Big
Mainboard:   Gigabyte P35C-DS3R, 
CPU:                 Intel Core2Quad Q9400,
RAM:                8GB Teamgroup DDR3 ,
CPU Kühler: Thermalright XP90C mit Papst 3412N/2GL/E
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 OC, 
DVDBrenner:  Samsung SH-S203N SATA, 
SSD:                     OCZ Agility 3 120GB, 
Netzteil:            Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W,
Boxen                 Teufel Concept B 200 
Monitor:            ASUS PB248Q,
Festplatten:
1 x Samsung HD501LJ,
1x Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 2000GB,
1x ST31500341AS,
1x WD15EADS,
Gehäuse Lüfter:
 2x Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000
1x Papst 3412N/2GL/E

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Paggls (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin momentan dabei meinen PC aufzurüsten.
In letzter Zeit habe ich das Mainboard, die CPU und den CPU-Kühler getauscht und außerdem eine SSD für mein Betriebssystem und meine Spiele eingebaut.
Ich möchte meinen PC aber noch ein wenig aufrüsten, weil das so langsam zum Hobby wird.
 Da ich Student bin, ist mein Budget begrenzt und aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich bei euch.

Welche Teile ich mir wünsche:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich momentan verbaut habe:
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AMD Radeon 7870 OC (tut ihren Zweck noch aber sollte so langsam ausgetauscht werden)
CPU: i7 4790k
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! BK013 Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: MSI 7821-002R Socket (Intel Z97, 4x DDR3)
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 (250GB) (installiert: Windows 7 64bit, Spiele und anspruchsvolle Programme (Leistungsmäßig))
HDD: 1TB (Ist eine alte Klapperkiste von Western Digital und nur als reiner Datenspeicher für Bilder, Musik etc. im Betrieb)
RAM: 2x G.Skill DIMM 4GB
Netzteil: PURE POWER L8 | 430W CM
Gehäuse: Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da ich das vor ca. 3 Jahren von einem Freund bekommen habe.
Gehäuselüfter: standardmäßig eingebaute Lüfter (sehr laut)

Warum die Grafikkarte und keine CPU?
- CPU erst vor kurzem neu gekauft und eingebaut
- Grafikkarte hat noch guten Verbesserungsspielraum nach oben

Warum Lüfterset statt CPU-Lüfter?
- CPU-Lüfter ebenfalls neu gekauft
- Eingebaute Lüfter sehr laut

Warum RAM statt SSD?
- SSD bereits vorhanden
- RAM kann ruhig auch mal aufgestockt werden

Warum Gehäuse statt Netzteil?
- Das alte Gehäuse ist sehr sperrig und bietet wenig Platz zum arbeiten
- Das alte Gehäuse sieht auch einfach nicht mehr gut aus

Monitor?
- Diesen benötige ich eigentlich nicht, habe schon 2 im Betrieb, würde aber den älteren gegen dieses Modell austauschen, falls ich gewinne.

Notiz: Falls nötig, werde ich selbst ein neues Netzteil dazu kaufen. (vermutlich wieder ein be quiet! da ich inzwischen großer Fan der Marke bin)

Vielen Dank für euer Angebot und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Felix aka Paggls


----------



## -Romez- (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

mittlerweile ist meine liebe Mira in die Jahre gekommen, auch wenn ich derzeit das ein oder andere Teil wechselte, fehlt mir leider der Taler für meine eigentlichen Träume. Hierbei kommt eure Aktion wie gelegen und so wollte ich auch mal die Gelegenheit am Schopfe packen (nein hierbei geht es nicht um Diablos Passive Fähigkeit des Monks) und es auch mal versuchen, auch wenn ich bisher nie in irgendeiner Form etwas zuvor gewonnen habe. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn Ihr mein Ride pimpen könntet, sodass die nächste Fahrt garantiert ein Augenschmaus wird.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV ROG
Grafikkarte: iCHILL 770 GTX
RAM: 4 x 8GB
CPU: i7 3930K
CPU-Lüfter: Corsair H100
Laufwerke: 1 x SSD 120GB
Netzteil: Corsair 850
Monitor: LG Flatron E2350
Gehüse: Obsidian

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mir ist bewusst, dass es sich hierbei mitunter die teuerste Konfiguration ist, bin aber fest davon überzeugt, dass gerade diese 3 Parts meiner Kiste den Feinschliff verpassen würden.

Ich danke bereits jetzt vielmals für eure Zeit und Mühe und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen

Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen NRW
Romez


----------



## Ebbielein (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin aus dem schönen Norden (Bremerhaven) ^^,
ich bewerbe hiermit um ein kleines upgrade meiner alten kiste da diese nun auch schon einige jahre auf dem buckel hat und dementsprechend Leistungstechnisch versagt bei so manchen Spielen oder Anwendunden. Habe diesen meinen vor 6 Jahren kurz nach meinem 19 Geburtstag selbst zusammengestellt wobei das Gehäuse noch älter ist so ca 8 Jahre habe es seitdem ein wenig verändert aber es hat nie das endstadium erreicht weil ich doch mal irgendwann ein neues haben will und es sich nicht lohnt meinerseits es zu vollenden  aber nun zu meiner derzeit verbauten Hardware:


zurzeit verbaute Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 920@3.2GHz (1st Gen.) 
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megashadow
Mobo: Asus M3A78
Ram: Kingston HyperX 4x2GB DDR2-1066 CL7
GPU: Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 1GHz New Edition 4GB GDDR5
[Neuanschaffung!! da alte Graka kein dx11 (Powercolor HD 4980 PCS+ 1GB GDDR5)]
Netzteil: LC-Power Prophecy 2 v2.2 Semi-modular (LC8750II v2.2)
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon CS-601
Festplatten: 1x Sandisk SSD 60gb, 1x Samsung 750GB, 2x Samsung 1TB
Lüfter: 5x xigmatec red 80mm, 4x xigmatec red 120mm 
Monitor: LG Ultrawide 34UB67 
[Neuanschaffung!!  da der alte leider nicht ohne weiteres an die neue Graka angeschlossen werden konnte musste er weichen (Acer AL2216w)]


Gewünschte upgrade komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


warum ich gerade diese Komponenten ausgewählt habe weil das Mobo und die cpu für mich einfach das beste sind was meinen ansprüchen entspricht geiles design und gute performance im gegensatz zu anden bzw die vielfäktigkeit dieser kombo. Das netzteil was ich ausgewählt muss reichen da vorerst nicht geplant ist eine zweite graka einzubauen und meins den spezifikationen leider nicht entspricht. den cpu kühler und den monitor empfinde ich als nettes goodie ich werde für beides sicherlich eine verwendung finden da mir mein neuer monitor da lieber ist ^^ und der cpu kühler auf jeden fall einen test wert ist da man ja von be quiet nur gutes hört . 16GB ram sind eine verdopplung meiner zz menge an ram also definitiv alles lohnenswert für mich. 

ich bedanke mich für dieses gewinnspiel und die möglichkeit teilnehmen zu können

MfG Tobias Geberbauer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krabbat (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Jeeetzt is' es soweit! PCGH rüstet auf 
Da berwerbe ich mich doch einfach mal mit.
Interessante Sache und neues Konzept, mal sehen was man so konfigurieren kann...

Zunächst zur Ausgangslage: der aufzurüstende PC:
Aktuell ist die Frage des Hardware-Balancings bei meinem PC eindeutig:
Da CPU seitig die Leistungsanforderungen der Spiele in den letzten Jahren nicht übermäßig zugenommen haben, hoch taktende CPUs mit mindestens vier Kernen und guter Leistung pro Takt auch schon länger existieren und die Leistungssprünge im CPU Markt überschaubar sind, ist der aktuell bei mir verbaute Core i5 2500K mit OC@4,0GHz seit längerem die beste Hardware-Investition in Sachen zukunftsfähiger Leistung seit langem, und das über Jahre hinweg.
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen: seit Mitte 2011 verrichtet der gute Kollege zuverlässig seinen Dienst und lässt sich auch bei aktuellen Spielen - als Beispiel greife ich hier das neue Anno 2205 heraus - kaum aus der Reserve locken. Falls es demnächst doch mal eng werden sollte, wäre sogar noch etwas Luft nach oben, um den Takt auf 4,5Ghz oder ähnliches zu erhöhen. Aktuell besteht da jedoch kein Anlass zu. Der Strom wird lieber gespart und der Rechner bleibt kühler.

Ganz anders sieht es da schon bei der Grafikkarte aus. Stand dem i5 am Anfang noch eine GTX 560Ti (1GB) zur Seite, pfeift mittlerweile auch die Nachfolgekarte, eine HD 7950 (3GB) mit OC@1GHz GPU Takt aus dem letzten Loch. Gut - je nach Spiel und Einstellungen natürlich, aber mit diversen Qualitätsverbesserungen bekommt man die Bildrate schon nach unten. Das angesprochene Anno 2205, das auf der AMD GPU aktuell ohnehin besser laufen könnte, kann mit auf "Hoch" reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen selbst in der älteren 16:10 Auflösung 1680x1050 meines SyncMaster T200 nicht kontinuierlich flüssig dargestellt werden. Erst eine Reduktion auf niedrige Einstellungen liefert stabile 60 fps, aber das macht dann Optisch auch nichts mehr her, wo das Spiel grafisch eigentlich wirklich klasse aussieht.
Ein Blick in den PCGH Techniktest zu Anno 2205 zeigt: Hier ist die zur Aufrüstung verfügbare GTX 980 TI in Full HD das Maß aller Dinge (wie immer abgesehen von der aktuellen Titan). Die 60 fps werden auch bei maximalen Einstellungen in dieser Auflösung gehalten - ein Träumchen 
Da muss der Regler bei der Konfigurationsauswahl zur GPU auf jeden Fall ganz nach rechts! Wenn schon, denn schon...

Insgesamt sieht die Konfugaration nach reiflicher Überlegung zu den weiteren Komponenten damit folgendermaßen aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dem gegenüber steht das vorhandene System, was über folgende Hardware verfügt:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @4,0GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Mainboard: Asrock P67 Pro3              
RAM: 2×4GB DDR3 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance (CL9)
SSD: SanDisk Extreme Pro 480 GB
HDD: 750GB Samsung HD753LJ
GPU: VTX3D HD 7950 X-Edition Boost @1000/2500MHz
Netzteil: Corsair VX550Watt
Gehäuse: Codegen Briza 6099-CA
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auffällt: Das Netzteil hat standardmäßig nur 1x6 Pin und 1x6+2 Pin PCIE Stromstecker. Die 980Ti braucht 2x8 Pin Versorgung. Eine Erweiterung mit Molex-Steckern auf PCIE wäre jedoch noch möglich. Das Netzteil liefe am Limit. Wäre die Konfiguration anders sinnvoll gewesen, hätte ich das angebotene 600Watt Gold Netzteil gewählt. Hier traten jedoch Inkompatibilitäten auf, eine neues Gehäuse wäre so nicht möglich gewesen, dann auch keine 120mm Lüfter, da das alte Gehäuse noch mit 80mm Schauflern bestückt werden muss usw. Eine Konfiguration  mit GTX 970 und WQHD wäre alternativ noch drin gewesen, fiel aber auf Grund der in meiner Spielumgebung nicht passendenden Verhältnismäßigkeit der Leistung der GPU raus. Die Aufrüstung soll schließlich die Bildrate erhöhen, bei gute Bildqualität.
Falls die besagte Kombination der GTX 980Ti und meinem 550 Watt Corsair Netzteil in der PCGH Redaktion jedoch auf Skepsis stoßen sollte, wäre ich gerne bereit, das Netzteil vor der Aufrüstung auf eigene Kosten zu tauschen.

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, obs was wird mit dem Hardware-Upgrade ... 
Schöne Grüße und viel gelingen was interessantes für die 4 Ausfrüstungen rauszusuchen. 
Auswahl gibt's ja genug, wie hier im Forum zu sehen


----------



## Easy4Breezy (12. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und liebe Leser,


meine Wunschkomponenten wären:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine bisherigen Komponenten:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard: AsRock B85M Pro 4
CPU: Intel Core i3-4130
CPU-Kühler: Shadow Rock 2
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 100 ME 2 GB
Capture Card: Elgato HD 60 Pro
RAM: Crucial 2 × 4 GB DDR3-1600
Netzteil: be quiet! pure Power L8 CM 430 W
Monitor: Asus MX299Q 29" Widescreen
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
SSD: Cruxial 128 GB
HDD: WD Red 3 TB x2, WD Green 2 TB, HGST 4 TB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich noch die Frage, warum ich genau diese Wunschkomponenten ausgewählt habe.
Fangen wir mit dem Mainboard + der CPU an:

Ich habe einen low-End i3 Prozessor, der i7 würde in mein System mächtig Schwung bringen, eine GTX 980 Ti z.B. würde nicht in meine aktuelle Konfiguration passen, auch aus dem Grund, dass ich mit meiner GTX 960 mehr als zufrieden bin.
Das Mainboard wäre natürlich dann auch ein Traum, der mich als MSI "Fanboy" überaus glücklich machen würde, zudem sieht es klasse aus und bietet neben der Möglichkeit zu übertakten auch viel modernere Anschlüsse mit als mein AsRock, was auch nochmal neue Frische in meinen PC bringen würde.

Warum ich die Pure Wings 2 statt einem CPU-Kühler gewählt habe, liegt einfach daran, dass mein Shadow Rock 2 selbst einen i7 ausreichend kühlen würde und starkes Übertakten mit Lüftkühlung onehin eine Qual wäre, jedoch bei einer leicht erhöhten Taktrate sollte mir mein vorhandener Kühler vorerst ausreichen.

Den RAM musste ich sozusagen wählen, da das Mainboard für DDR-4 ausgelegt ist,  für mich als Hobbystreamer wäre die Verdoppelung von 8 auf 16 GB aber gerade bei der Videobearbeitung ein enormer Forschritt!

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da ich mit dem Fractal Design R5 bereits ein außerordentlich gutes Gehäuse besitze und die 430 W meines bisherigen Netzteils dann wohl doch etwas zu knapp bemessen wären, ein wenig Luft nach oben schadet nie. 

Und zu guter Letzt natürlich der Monitor.
Dieser ist laut Herstellerseite explizit für Gamer ausgerichtet und mit 1 ms Reaktionszeit unschlagbar, weswegen Monitor #2 für mich nicht in Frage kommt, der 27-Zoller wäre mir auf Dauer etwas zu groß.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So und nun hoffe ich natürlich wie alle anderen auch, einer der glücklichen Gewinner zu sein.
Mit diesen Komponenten könnte ich meinen Stream um einiges aufwerten und ich denke eine bessere Wahl zur Leistungsoptimierung bzw. -steigerung in Bezug auf meine bisherigen Komponenten sind nicht wirklich möglich.

Zugleich bin ich mit dem neuen Sockel und DDR-4 Speicher gleich "back to the future" 

Jetzt noch ein schönes Foto und hiermit wünsche ich allen viel Glück und eine gute Nacht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-road-dogg (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

Meine ausgesuchten Teile wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine noch verbauten Teile:

Mainboard:                           Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0   AM3+
CPU:                                        AMD  FX-8350
Wasserkühlung:                120 cm Antec 620 
Grafikkarte:                         EVGA Geforce GTX 980TI CLASSIFIED
Ram:                                        16 GB RAM Panram
SSD:                                         Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
Netzteil:                                 CORSAIR AX 860i
Gehäuse:                                be quiet! Silent Base 800


Habe erst mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und die zu gewinnenden Teile passen da sehr gut zu. Würde beim Gewinn der Aufrüstteile dann noch eine andere Wasserkühlung in 240cm dazu legen zum Einbau. 
Wenn es nichts mit dem Gewinn werden sollte warte ich auf den AMD ZEN CPU und schaue wie sie sich zu den zugewinnenden Intel-CPU schlagen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Oliver T


----------



## Sergant_Boberle (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team und Freunde der Nacht,

hier meine aktuelle Baustelle:

CPU:		Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550

CPU-Kühler:	ja, vorhanden, so ein großer Tower - Wer auf dem Foto erkennen kann was das für einer ist bekommt einen 5 € Gutschein von Zalando.

Motherboard:	Asus P5Q Deluxe

RAM:		4 GB DDR2-800

Grafikkarte:	Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT (He, wer lacht da? ;-: )

Festplatte:	2 x 750 GB Samsung im Raid 0 mit 3 Partitionen

		1. Partition: Vista
		2. Partition: Windows 7
		3. Partition: Windows 10

		+ 1 TB Samsung als Datengrab (Backup)

Optische Laufwerke:	DVD-Brenner + DVD-Laufwerk

Monitor:	Samsung Synmaster 226BW

Netzteil:	Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W

Gehäuse:	Marke: Silverstone	Modell: fällt mir grad nicht ein (am Kopf kratz)

So, wie man sieht kann ich praktisch alles mal austauschen.

Daher hier meine Auswahl:

Mainboard von MSI + Prozessor: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

Grafikkarte von MSI: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler von be quiet!: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

Lüfter-Sets von be quiet!: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Arbeitsspeicher: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)

SSD:	960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)

Netzteil von be quiet!: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)

Gehäuse von be quiet!:	 be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Macht zusammen 110 Punkte und 0 Punkte übrig. Passt, wackelt und hat Luft. Ich bedanke mich.

NEIN, war nur Spass.

Also doch "nur" 45 Punkte (grummel)...

Von den 45 Punkten gehen gleich mal 6 Punkte für den Monitor weg.

Zum einen reicht mir der Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) völlig. Zum anderen muss ich die Punkte an anderer Stelle einsetzen.

Kommen wir also zur ersten Entscheidung. Alle am Start? Bitte folgen...

Mainboard oder Grafikkarte

Ich benötige erst mal eine solide Basis. Daher entscheide ich mich für Mainboard + CPU.
Wenn ich das MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 für 14 Punkte nehmen würde blieben mir noch 25 Punkte. Das ist mal vorgemerkt... aber noch nicht entschieden.

Ich springe jetzt mal zur Entscheidung Netzteil von be quiet! oder Gehäuse.

Das Gehäuse das ich jetzt habe ist ganz o.k. und reicht auch weiterhin.
Also nehme ich ein Netzteil. Erstmal das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W für 3 Punkte.

Dann hätte ich noch 22 Punkte übrig.

Damit zur nächsten Entscheidung. CPU-Kühler oder Lüfter-Sets.

Da ich mein Gehäuse behalte und dieses keine 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter aufnehmen kann nehme ich logischerweise den CPU-Kühler.
Erstmal den be quiet! Pure Rock für 1 Punkt.

Noch 21 Punkte übrig.

Nächste Entscheidung: Arbeitsspeicher oder SSD

Die beiden Festplatten im Raid 0 die ich jetzt habe sind ganz o.k. Eine SSD wäre ganz nett, aber ich benötige RAM für das Mainboard. Also 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)  für 4 Punkte.

Noch 17 Punkte übrig.

Zum Feintuning...

Dann gönnen wir uns doch mal was...

Statt dem MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 für 14 Punkte nehme ich das MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K für 30 Punkte.
Kommen alle noch mit? Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 

Noch ein Punkt übrig.

Den einen Punkt kann ich entweder in einen besseren CPU-Lüfter, das nächsthöhere Netztteil,  in einen besseren Monitor oder in Orthographie investieren.

Ortho was? Das ist Rächtschreipung.

Ich entscheide mich für den besseren Lüfter und nehmen den be quiet! Dark Rock TF für 2 Punkte.

Für die "Hä? Wie? Was?-Fraktion" mit großem Fragezeichen über dem Eumel die nicht mehr mitkommt - hier in der Auflistung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So, hier noch das Foto:

Alle waren vorher noch beim Friseur und haben ihre schönsten Klamotten angezogen.


----------



## Alucard117 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redakteure, liebe Leser,

Fange ich mit den Wunschkomponenten an:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun die verbaute Hardware:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard: Biostar TA990FXE
Prozessor:   AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS T40 mit 120mm Noctua Austauschlüfter.
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB 1600-787 Red Ridgeback K2 MSK und 2x2GB Samsung 1600er
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7950 3GB WB
Erweiterungskarte: 2 Port SATA Erweiterung
Netzteil: Super Flower Atlas 580W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Tauron red edition
Gehäuselüfter: Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120mm
Festplatte: Crucial MX100 256GB und 4 HDD's verschiedener Hersteller in verschiedenen Größen
Lauwerke: DVD Brenner und BD Lauwerk

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wieso ich gerade diese Komponenten auswähle? 

Fangen wir direkt mal bei der CPU an. Die CPU ist für aktuelle Games einfach nicht mehr wirklich ausreichend. Schon vor ein paar Jahren fing diese an, an ihre Grenzen zu kommen. Mehr und mehr merkt man, das die CPU mit aktuellen Titel nicht mehr wirklich arbeiten möchte. Letzte Instanz war das Übertakten auf 3,6 Ghz. Mit den kommenden Spielen, wird es endlich Zeit für eine neue CPU. Mein Wunsch in diesem Bereich ist natürlich die stärkste K CPU für den Sockel 1151. Dazu soll sich dann auch gleich der passende Arbeitsspeicher gesellen. Denn mein DDR3 Speicher hat noch nie die Wurst vom Teller gezogen und wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, ist das Aufrüsten in Hardwarestandards der Zukunft schon wichtig. 

Warum das Netzteil? Mein treues Super Flower Atlas ist über 4 Jahre alt. Es wird Zeit für etwas neues, das auch in die Zeit passt. Zudem ist das BeQuit sehr leise, was natürlich nett ist.

Der CPU Kühler ist im Grunde nur eine Zwangslösung. Denn eigentlich soll irgendwann eine Wasserkühlung verbaut werden. Derzeit ist das Geld aber leider noch nicht da, weshalb ich auch bei diesem Gewinnspiel mein Glück versuche. Gehäuselüfter habe ich erst seit 3 Monaten drin, daher ist es nicht notwendig diese erneut zu tauschen.

Ein neuer Monitor muss sowieso her. Mein alter Philips Monitor ist vor kurzem erst umgekippt als ich gestolpert bin und an den Schreibtisch geriet. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das nicht aufgeräumt war, und dort ein Teelicht Glas stand. Dort schlug der Monitor auf, wurde beschädigt und hat nun ein kleines Loch. Es ist ein Wunder das der Monitor noch ein Bild liefert. Zum Glück nutze ich ihn Sekundär, da ich zum Spielen einen Samsung Smart TV nutze. Deshalb würde ich mich über den, von den Punkten her, am günstigsten Monitor freuen. 

Ich denke das meine Grafikkarte noch ein Jahr ausreichen wird. Ende 2016, wenn wieder richtige Kracher kommen werden, wird dann wohl auch die Grafikkarte fällig. Dann habe ich vielleicht auch das Geld, mir eine High-End Karte zuzulegen.

Wieso mache ich hier mit? Eigentlich gibt es viele Menschen die noch weniger haben als ich. Und ich finde auch, das diese das Aufrüsten verdient haben. Leider bin ich momentan selbst in finanziellen Engpässen und kann mir das Aufrüsten derzeit nicht leisten. Daher mein Wunsch hier zu gewinnen. Ich drücke allerdings nicht nur mir selbst die Daumen, sondern auch ein paar anderen hier im Forum, dessen Beiträge ich eben gelesen habe, und die es genau so nötig haben wie ich. Möge der richtige gewinnen!

Danke an PCGH und die Sponsoren die dies möglich machen!

PS: Ich schöne nichts. Der PC ist derzeit nicht vom Staub befreit. Aber keine Angst, das wird die Tage gemacht und dann kann er auch sauber und ohne die HDD's (da dort sehr viel privater Kram drauf ist), zu Euch in die Redaktion kommen


----------



## irishwolfhound (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen!
Meine Umbaumaßnahmen fallen gering aus. Es sind
nur 2 Produkte.

Wunschkonfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Mein jetziger Monitor ist fast 8 Jahre alt und die Grafikkarte 2,5 Jahre.
Mit dem Rest bin ich voll zufrieden.

Mein jetziger PC;
Motherboard	
CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core i7-4770K, 4400 MHz (44 x 100)
Motherboard Name	ASRock Z87 Extreme4  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz	Intel Lynx Point Z87, Intel Haswell
Arbeitsspeicher	16313 MB  (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: G Skill F3-2400C10-8GTX	8 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (10-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)  (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F3-2400C10-8GTX	8 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM  (10-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz)  (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz)  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)  (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)
BIOS Typ	AMI (05/14/2015)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti  (3 GB)
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti  (3 GB)
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti  (3 GB)
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti  (3 GB)
3D-Beschleuniger	nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
Monitor	Acer P243W (Digital)  [24" LCD]  (LAF040067210)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	nVIDIA HDMI/DP @ nVIDIA GK110 - High Definition Audio Controller
Soundkarte	Realtek ALC1150 @ Intel Lynx Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller [C-2]

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller
IDE Controller	Standardmäßiger SATA AHCI- Controller
Massenspeicher Controller	ASRock RAM Disk
Massenspeicher Controller	Microsoft-Controller für Speicherplätze
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD252KJ  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG SP2504C  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG SP2504C  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Festplatte	Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series  (SATA-III)
Festplatte	ST2000DM001-1CH164  (2000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
Festplatte	ST310005 28AS USB Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk	HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH16NS40  (16x/2x/12x BD-RE)


Gruß an die Redaktion

Macht weiter so wie bisher


----------



## Massive (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ahoi hoi,

zu erste die Auswahl der neuen Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)


Nun zum bestehenden System:

Intel Core i7 2600K 
ASUS P8Z68-V 
4096 MB G.Skill (12800) 2x 
Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 1,5GB 
24" HP Pavillion 2408h 
Xigmatek Midgard Rev.2 
CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 600W 
Prolimatech Megahalem Apache Edition 
OCZ SSD 120 GB 
5x no Name 120er Lüfter 

Noch genauere Angaben sind hier zu finden



Den 2600K als Basis fidne ich nach wie vor ausreichend, da OC noch nicht mal angefangen und die Reserve über OC wird auch noch etwas ausreichen, 8GB RAM werden nach diversen Tests (wie in euren Heften nachzulesen) schon eng. Daher auf 16GB aufrüsten.
Größtes proble mei meinem Altrechner ist wohl die Grafikkarte. Effiziens und Leistung sind aufgebraucht und es muss dringend etwas neues her. Daher die 980Ti, die wohl wieder ca 4 Jahre in meinem Rechner ausharren wird.
Auch der Monitor hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, da noch nicht mal LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die AUflösung mit 1920*1200 ist hier noch das beste, auch schliert dieser und die Leuchtstoffröhren sind nach gut 6 Jahren auch durch. Daher ein schicker 27" und in Verbindung mit der 980Ti wohl die beste Lösung.
Beim Netzteil bin ich noch etwas unsicher, aber allein der Wirkungsgrad des neuen 600W Bequiets macht einen Wechsel sinnvoll.

Auch beim CPU Lüfter gibt es nichts auszusetzen, ein Kilo Metal wird auch zukünftig noch ausreichen. Genau wie die vorhandene SSD, als Systemplatte mehr als ausreichend.
Ein Sammelsorium an 120mm Lüfter soll durch einheitliche und leise, und vorallem effiziente Shadow Wings abgelöst werden, damit´s auch bei Volllast nicht lauter als die Boxen ist.

Ein Bild des Innenraums wird umgehen hier editiert.

Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Mfg


----------



## Badboy2010 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi 

Meine Wünsche sind einen msi gtx 980 ti und iiyama Profite B2783QSU-B1


Mein System ist:

Asus z87 deluxe 
I7-4770
Corsair 16GB
Asus gtx 660ti
Aerocool strik x 600w
Aerocool strik x Gehäuse 
Samsung evo 250 GB
Be quiet dark Rock 3 cpu Lüfter 
Aerocool Gehäuse Lüfter x 6


Danke das ihr euch so viel Mühe macht.


----------



## TrunKsn (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015
Mein Name ist Maik, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Dorsten.
Beim Durchblättern des aktuellen Heftes, habe ich von dieser Tuning-Aktion gelesen 
und musste sofort anfangen zu rechnen. 


Hier meine Wunschkombination:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




Hier meine aktuellen Komponenten:

MB:        Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
CPU:       Intel Core I5 3570K @4GHZ
CPU Küler: Mugen 2
GPU:       MSI 560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II
Sound:     Asus Xonar D1
Ram:       2x 4GB CorsairLP 1600Mhz
SSD:       Cruical M4 256GB + Cruical C300 64GB
HDD:       WD Cavier Black 640GB
PSU:       Seasonic SS-650HT
Laufwerk:  LG DVD
Gehäuse:   Xigmatek Midgard II
Monitor:   Samsung SyncMaster 226BW
Windows 8.1 64Bit



Warum die Grafikkarte und kein MB+CPU:

Die Aufrüstmatrix in den Heften zeigt mir "GPU bremst stark" 
Aktuellere Spiele wie COD AW oder BF4 konnte ich selbst bei niedrigen Einstellungen 
nicht mit 60FPS spielen. Farcry4, GTA5 oder Fallout4 traue ich mich erst garnicht auszuprobieren.
Die GTX980 Ti ist zwar "etwas" overpowered zur CPU, aber dafür gibts ja Grafikmods.


Warum CPU Kühler und keine Lüftersets:

Der "Dark Rock Pro 3" sieht einfach geil aus !
Weiterer Vorteil: Ich brauch die Wärmeleitpaste nicht erneuern 



Warum der Ram und keine SSD:

Ich brauche nicht viel Speicherplatz für Spiele usw., da nur das auf dem Rechner ist, was auch benötigt wird.
Zwar könnte ich meine beiden SSD´s gegen eine Größere austauschen, 
dann würden mir aber die Punkte woanders fehlen.
"Weicher dank Speicher" Ihr habt es bewiesen, das es sich lohnt auf 16GB Ram zu rüsten.


Warum das Netzteil und kein Gehäuse:

Mein aktuelles Netzteil müsste bereits 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. 
Daher habe ich mich für das Netzteil entschieden, da es effizienter ist 
und mit dem Kabel Managment mehr Ordnung ins Gehäuse kommt.


Warum dieser Monitor:

Ein Monitoraustausch ist dringend erforderlich. Der alte SyncMaster hat schon einen Elko Austausch hinter sich
und fiept weiter etwas leiser vor sich hin. Wer weiß wie lange noch....
Ich habe mich für den iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 entschieden, weil er für schnellere Spiele die bessere Wahl ist.


Warum ich gewinnen sollte:

Schon länger spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, meinen PC aufzurüsten. Da kam mir eure Aktion gerade recht 
Und da ja auch bald Weihnachten ist...
Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich mich riesig freuen. Als Familienvater liegen die Prioritäten jetzt woanders.
Früher habe ich fast mein komplettes Gehalt in die Aufrüstung meines PC´s gesteckt. Da mein Sohn bald 6 Jahre wird,
könnt ihr euch also ausrechnen, wann ich zuletzt "richtig" in meinen PC investiert habe 

MFG Maik 
macht weiter so


----------



## Natsu83 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also mein PC sieht derzeit so aus:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912 advance
Gehäuselüfter: Gehäuse-OEM 
Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z
CPU: AMD FX-6100 (6x 3,3 Ghz. Übertaktet auf 3,9 Ghz)
CPU-Lüfter: AMD-OEM
RAM:  2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 4G
TV-Karte: Hauppauge WinTV HVR-5500 mit Erweiterrungsmodul
Soundkart: Soundblaster Recoon3D
Festplatten:
1x Seagate Baracuda 1,5 TB (3,5")
1x Seagate Baracude 2 TB (3,5")
1x Mediamax Green 500 GB (Rebranding durch SecondHand WesternDigital Green-Platte) (3,5")
1x 500 GB Noname platte (ehamlige externe platte)  (3,5")
1x 500 GB Platte (2,5")
1x 320 GB System-HDD
Lüftercontroller: aquacomputer poweradjust
LED-Controler: aquacomputer farbwerk
Phobya 3V LED PCB für 20 3V LED´s
Kartenleser: Noname
DVD-brenner: Samsung  SN-208FB/BEB
Netzteil: 500 Watt LC Power
zusätzlich Noch ein Internes USB-hub von NZXT


Das hätte ich gerne aufgerüstet: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Ja. Die Grafikkarte. MSI GTX 960 4G ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber die 980 TI 6G ist um längen Besser. ebend David gegen Goliath. und in dem Fall würde Goliath gewinnen.

Die OEM lüfter von Cooler Master sind doch ziemlich laut und wie man hört sollen die Bequiet Lüfter so Leise sein,dass man auch mal eine Nadel Fallen höhren kann. Den Aufschlag der Nadel hört man ja sowieso.

Meine System-HDD ist einfach nur noch ne Krücke. Zeit fürs Altersheim und Zeit für ne junge und frische SSD

Das Netzteil "stöhnt" in letzter Zeit aufällig oft. Auch hier mal Zeit für was neues.

Tja. und der monitor. Schön wärs wenn ich ein hätte. Quälle mich hier mit einem Medion Flachbild-TV ab. Da dies ein TV Gerät ist ist die Reaktionszeit so lahm, dass selbst Schnecken noch schneller reagieren.


----------



## JackyFW (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen schönen guten Tag ,

ich bin durch einen Kumpel auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden. Hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit meinen PC der unter anderen diesen Inhalt hat: 



CPU: Phenom II x3 720
Mainboard: MSI 770-C45
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2 GB GeiL und 2x2 GB SpecTek 
Netzteil: Bequit 530 watt
CPU kühler: Freezer x64 pro ac
Grafikkarte: GT9800 512MB
Festplatte: Samsung 500GB
Monitor: Asus VH242H
Gehäuse: Cooltek schwarz


Hier meine Wunschvorstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bloodytiger (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halli hallo alle samt.

Meine PC Komponente:

CPU:                                  i5-3570k
Mainboard:                    MSI Z770A -G43
Arbeitsspeicher:         GeiL  2x 8GB Ram
CPU Kühler:                  Alpenfon Broken 
Festplatte:                     1x Hitachi 500GB
                                            1x Samsung 250 GB
Grafikkarte:                  Radeon ATI 7850 2GB (noname 120mm lüfter mit Kabelbinder befestigt) 
Gehäuse:                        Cooltek Schwarz mit einem 120mm lüfter (noname)
Netzteil:                         Xilence 500watt
Monitor:                        Acer S242HLCbid


Tja was soll man schreiben Pimp my PC 2015.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## maestos (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich bei euch für den "Pimp my PC2015" Event.


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Bestehende Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: Asus MAXIMUS VI Hero / Intel i5 4670k
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake SpinQ VT
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 VaporX
SSD/HDD: Samsung 850Evo 500GB / WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM
RAM: G-SKill RipJaws X cl7 1600mhz (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXM)
Netzteil: be quiet! DarkPowerPro P8 900W
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF-XB
Monitor: Samsung 27E510-C

Es sind 2 Bilder aufgrund das das Gehäuse über Getrennte Kammern verfügt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige meiner Komponenten haben schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel da ist das beste beispiel das Netzteil wird demn. 6 Jahre alt und wie auf dem bild zu sehen die kabel sich mit dem Festplattengehäuse einen Kampf um Platz bieten. Die Leistung übriger Komponenten für meine Zwecke nicht mehr Genügt. Wobei der Monitor an sich überflüssig wäre oder als 2. Bildschirm Nutzbar wäre, oder gar weiter verlost wird. Und vielleicht gewinnt man ja auch mal der Geburtstag wäre ja in der nächsten zeit . Und ja als das Gehäuse geöffnet war habe ich es auch mal gesäubert .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mike


----------



## drchef (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt bekommt Ihr hier mal ein Sahnestück zu Gesicht 

Erstmal meine aktuelle Hardware:

- Intel i5-750
- Point of View GTX 470
- Gigabyte P55M-UD4
- 8GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws
- Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W
- WD Green 500GB
- Samsung DVD-Brenner
- Enermax V770 Gehäuse

Da ich im Alltagsworkload den Prozessor viel mehr belaste als die Grafikkarte, war für mich klar die neue Plattform zu wählen anstelle einer neuen Grafikkarte. Außerdem hat mein Mainboard einen Defekt und ich kann nichtmehr alle Speicherbänke nutzen. Mein Monitor hat noch nichtmal 1080p, so dass mir ein Neuer gut gefallen würde.

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, habe ich eine Wasserkühlung. Ich brauche diese nichtmehr, weg damit. Bitte schmeißt sie weg! Ich bring das leider nicht übers Herz 
Das Case ist ca. 15 Jahre alt und hat genau 0 Features. Kein Kabelmanagement, 80er Lüfter, Netzteil oben, keinen Staubschutz, ... außerdem ist es verzogen. Ebenfalls weg damit!
Außerdem hab ich sämtliche Bohrungen und Befestigungen am Case selbst angebracht, damals war die WaKü-Industrie noch nicht so spezialisiert. Meine erste Pumpe war eine 230V Aquariumpumpe die manuell eingeschaltet werden musste  Damals gab es keine Pumpen für PC-WaKüs.
Das Set ist ca. 12 Jahre alt und kommt aus einer Zeit, in der man noch jeden CPU übertakten konnte und dafür nicht extra zahlen musste (Athlon XP). Der Kühler ist ein Sockel A-Kühler (kennt das noch jemand  ) mit Adapter auf 775 und noch einen Adapter vom 775 auf 1156 (passt nicht 100% und war Bastelarbeit nötig, kühlt aber super). Ja der Kreislauf hat schon so einige PCs miterlebt 
Die aktuelle Pumpe ist erst 3 Jahre alt. Das System ist laut, häßlich und unflexibel! Die Kühlleistung ist aber super 
Ich möchte nicht bei jeder GPU einen neuen Block kaufen, deshalb ich das Thema Wasserkühlung nach über 10 Jahren beenden möchte. Die meisten Teile sind von 2003....nur der GPU Block, paar Schläuche  und die Pumpe sind neuer. Auch bin ich aus dem OC raus....

Hier die Highlights:
- Radiator wurde mit Klettverschluss befästigt
- Lüfter stehen einfach nur auf dem Gehäuse
- Pumpe ruht auf einem Stück Zewa

(Keine Sorge, ich hab das System schon öfters verschickt und weiß wie man es ordentlich verpackt)

Mal sehen ob Ihr dieser Herrausforderung gewachsen seit. 

Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Warum nicht den 6700K? Da mir der bessere CPU-Kühler wichtiger ist. Außerdem war dann noch doppelt soviel Speicher drin.

P.S.: den original GPU Kühler schicke ich natürlich mit, bzw. bau die GPU selbst wieder zurück (ich kenne ja euren Pimp-Ablauf nicht)

Viel Glück an alle und danke!


----------



## diavicol (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne mitmachen bei eurem Aufrüstevent.
Dazu hier mein aktuelles Setup:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Green
Netzteil: OCZ 500 Watt
Ram: 2x4GB 1333 Crucial
Prozessor: Intel i5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Intel
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce 560ti 448 Cores
Speicher: 1TB HDD Seagate, Crucial MX100 256 GB
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53
Monitor: Philips 24" LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschupgrade;

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Na dann heißt es Daumen drücken. 

Viele Grüße, Diavicol


----------



## Baronfuchshausen (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

In der Aktuellen Ausgabe des PC Games Hardware Magazin bin ich auf euren Artikel gestoßen Pimp my PC 2015.
Deswegen versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück um mein Retro Equipment in das neue Jahrtausend zu bringen.

Mein PC:

DualCore AMD Athlon II x2 255 2x 3.1 GHz
ASRock N68-S3 UCC
2x2 GB DDR3-1333 SDRAM
AMD Radeon HD 5670 ( 1GB )
Hitachi Festplatte 1 Terrabyte
LG DVD Brenner

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-20151113_113252.jpg

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 943nw


Meine Wunschkomponenten von euch wären folgende:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Na dann drücke ich allen anderen inbesondere mir die Daumen einer der glücklichen Gewinner zu sein.

Bis dahin ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Enrico196 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC  GAMES...


Bewerbung  für Pimp my PC 2015

der erste Grund für die Bewerbung bei dieser Aktion ist,  ....wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt ...   obwohl ich ja bei Gewinnspielen noch nie so richtiges Glück gehabt habe.
Der zweite Grund ist da schon einfacher, mein alter und jetziger PC ist schon ganz schon in die Jahre gekommen.  Ich hoffe Ihr bekommt bei den alten verbauten Teilen keine Tränen in den Augen vor lautem Lachen    zum Glück kann ich es ja nicht hören und mich darüber schämen.
Naja und Grund drei, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und vielleicht denkt der Weihnachtsmann mal so richtig dolle an mich.

Meine alten PC Komponenten wären: 
Gigabyte GM-MA78GM-S2H |  AMD Phenom|| X4 840   |  6GB  DDR2  PC2-6400  |  MSI Radeon R9 270X  2GB | FP Samsung 150GB + WD 500GB |LC6480S  480W

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=862959&d=1447412704&thumb=1&stc=1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=862960&d=1447412718&thumb=1&stc=1

Die neuen Wunschteile für meinen alten betagten PC wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke damit könnte ich der alten Hummel mal wieder richtig Feuer unter der Hütte machen...


Und nun noch ein super Dankeschön für diese tolle Aktion , macht weiter so 

MfG Enrico


----------



## Substream (13. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015 - Bewerbung*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich mir durch eure Ausgezeichnete Zeitschrift (Tut mir leid fürs schleimen) schon einiges an Wissen angeeignet habe, 
habe ich schon einige meiner Freunde und bekannte mit einem selbst gebauten PC glücklich gemacht.
Komischerweise hatte ich bei den Aufrüstungen meines Computer immer relativ viel Pech. 
Mein erster Versuch den Boxed Kühler durch eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, hat mich bei meinem damaligen Gehäuse, welches um einiges kleiner war, unheimlich viele Nerven gekostet.
Dementsprechend war die begeisterung groß, als ich feststellen durfte, dass dieser leider defekt war.
Ein paar Monate später mit meinem Staubsauger/Laubgebläse oder ähnlich lautem, entschied ich mich nach vielem Recherchieren für den Alpenföhn Brocken. 
Dieser funktionierte glücklicherweise, leider bekam ich jedoch mein Gehäuse nicht mehr zu, weil er zu groß war (Mein Fehler). 
Ein neues Gehäuse musste ran auch eine eine SSD und ein "Semi-Modulares" Netzteil wurde angeschafft. Die Modularität hätte ich mir echt sparen können! Brauche eh alle Anschlüsse.. 
Auch mein Windows wollte, selbst nach jeglicher Fehlerlösung aus dem Internet nicht booten. Irgendwann war dies jedoch auch geschafft.
Mit dem release von Fallout 4 wollte ich meine Radeon HD7850 austauschen und schnell war auch eine günstige, gebrauchte R9 290 Tri-X OC gefunden. 
Mein Vorfreude stieg, bis ich festegestellt habe, dass die Karte nicht in mein Gehäuse passt. 
Dem Ingenieur ist jedoch nichts zu schwör und mit viel Gewalt und einer Zange bewaffnet, weil der Festplattenkäfig natürlich genietet und nicht geschraubt war, 
versuchte ich diesen zu erntfernen, bzw. schließlich so zu verbiegen, dass die Karte passt.
Nach dem einstecken funktionierte diese leider nicht. Jegliche weitere Problemlösung ist fehlgeschlagen, 
außerdem habe ich glücklicherweise meinen Onboardsound durch mehrmaliges ein- und ausbauen kaputt gemacht =(. 
Die GPU habe ich anschließend an anderen PC`s testen lassen und leider war diese defekt. 
Ich wurde scheinbar übers Ohr gehauen und schon war eine ordentliche Stange an Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Nachdem ich Tagelang mit einem PC ohne Sound überlebt habe, kratzte ich mein letztes Geld zusammen und kaufte mir schließlich eine neue GTX970 und eine Soundkarte.
Ich hoffe das Glück steht nun einmal auf meiner Seite und der Wechsel von Amd auf Intel wird mir gewehrt.
Das von mir ausgesuchte Setup tauscht wirklich alles, was in meinem PC veraltet ist aus und würde perfekt zu einem schönen Gesamtpaket beitragen.

Derzeitiges Setup:
CPU: AMD fx8320
GPU: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G
Mainboard: AsRock 990FX Extreme 3 (Onboardsound ist kaputt)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 530W
RAM: 2x 4GB Sniper G.Skill 1866Mhz
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
sonstige Lüfter: 1x 140mm vorn (Marke unbekannt), 1x 120mm hinten, 1x 120mm oben (Irgendwas von Zalman)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z3 USB3 (verbogen)(USB 3.0 Panel nicht angeschlossen, da kein Anschluss am Mainboard)
Festplatten: 240GB SSD Crucial M500, 1,5TB Western Digital HDD
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX PCI
Irgendein DVD Laufwerk

Die von mir gewünschte Hardware:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich meinen PC auch viel zum arbeiten benutze und Hobbymäßig Fotomontagen erstelle, habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, mich ein wenig an eurer Redaktion auszutoben.
Ich hoffe ihr könnte darüber auch so herzlich lachen, wie meine Freunde und ich, nachdem einige Gruppenbilder von uns durch meiner Finger gegangen sind.

Viel Spaß damit und einen wunderschönen guten Tag noch!


----------



## HairBeard (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir haben uns heute hier versammelt, um die Specs von HairBeard's PC zu betrachten und uns zu vergewissern, das dieser ein Upgrade bitter nötig hat.
Trennung.
Da ich prinzipiell zwar ein System habe, welches läuft, mir aber vor kurzem meine Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist, darf ich mich zurzeit mit einer  GTX 750 Ti begnügen.
Diese reicht zwar für Sachen wie LoL oder CS auf niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen, sobald ich aber zb. Rust oder andere neuere Spiele spielen möchte wie Black Ops 3 oder Fallout 4, muss natürlich stark an den Grafikeinstellungen gedreht werden.

Was ist mich ausgeguckt habe und wünsche: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich momentan habe:

Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 750 Ti 2GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws
CPU: 4790K
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
HDD: irgendwas um die 9TB - geht aus 7 Festplatten
Laufwerk: eins von LG, aufgrund fehlender SATA Schnittstellen aber aus Eis gelegt.
Netzteil: 500 Watt beQuiet


In dem Sinne hoffe ich natürlich auf ein positives Ergebnis für mich.
Ein schöne Wochenende zusammen.


----------



## fragile_reality (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

dann versuche ich auch mein Glück.

Ich eier noch mit einem total in die Jahre gekommenen PC herum, den ich schon damals aus 2. Hand erhielt.
Mittlerweile geht mir seine Geschwindigkeit so auf den Nerv, dass ich auch gar keine große Lust mehr habe, die Komponenten groß zu warten, etc. (dürfte man dem Foto im Anhang recht schnell ansehen, einen aktuellen Rechner würde ich so niemals verwenden^^).

Das System besteht momentan aus:
Asustek M5A78L
AMD FX-6100
8GB Ram
AMD Radeon HD 5770
Be Quiet Netzteil 400W (Modell unbekannt)
Samsung SSD mit 64GB
Samsung HDD HD103SJ (1TB)
Seagate HDD ST1000DM003 (TB)

Eine Grafikkarte hätte ich sehr gerne ebenfalls noch hinzugenommen, diese kann ich aber im Falle des Falles noch nachkaufen. 
Mainboard und CPU sind in diesem Fall die bessere Entscheidung...

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Don_Dimitresko (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin,

da mein PC eigentlich ganz gut ist, ich aber nicht genug graka leistung innehabe (Besonders in Fallout 4 max. und Downsampling ) hier mal meine Bewerbung.

Meine aktuelle Situation :

Core i5 3570K 
8GB DDR 3 Ram (1866Mhz)
240Gb SSD (Winkom )
MSI Lightning GTX680 (Dank an Raff )

Wie beschrieben würde ich gerne Raff´s weg gehen und die Spiele bei max details und downsampling ruckelfrei genießen 

Hier mal meine Optionen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Achja bevor ichs vergesse, ihr seid die besten (schleimspur hinterlass ), und ich weiss wovon ich rede, da ich seid 2001 ein treuer leser bin


----------



## kap6254 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Redaktionsteam,

danke für die Möglichkeit "Pimp my PC". 

Ich bin armer Student, will kein Mitleid sondern ein Upgrade! Zocke gerne Emulatoren, die sind sehr CPU-lastig, deshalb brauche ich eine Bessere.
Ansonsten arbeite ich "natürlich" viel am PC, programmiere, Surfe usw... Das, was halt jeder so macht.
Nun zur Abwechslung mal kein geplapper, warum "ich" das Upgrade bekommen sollte.
Dafür aber ein Witz:

Ein Mann sitzt in einer Passagiermaschine von Griechenland nach Deutschland und alle Plätze sind belegt, bis auf der neben ihm.
Eine gutaussehende Frau kommt als letzte herein. Der Mann in Gedanken. "JAWOLL!"
Sie setzt sich und nach einer weile versucht er sie lässig anzusprechen. "Na, was machen sie so?"
Sie erzählt. "Hallo ich bin Sexforscherin und komme gerade von einem von mir verfassten Vortrag.
Darin ging es um meine empirische Nachforschung welche Männer sich wie im Bett Physisch und Verhaltenstechnisch beurteilen Lassen. 
Tatsächlich haben Indianer den Längsten, Mitteleuropäer bereiten den frauen den meisten Spaß und Westeuropäer geben sich die mieste Mühe.
Aber warum erzähle ich ihnen das eigentlich alles, ich kenne sie ja nicht einmal?"
"Hallo, Winnetou Koslovski"  -> HAHAHA


OK, Back to the Roots

Verbaut:
Mainboard:  MSI 970A-G43
CPU:                AMD FX-8320
GraKa:            HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X²
Netzteil:        400 Watt be Quiet! Pure Power L8
RAM:               2x 4 GB g.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM
Gehäuse:       BitFenix Neos Midi Tower

Gewünscht:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank fürs Lesen.

Liebe Grüße

 KAP6254


----------



## jonasbokelmann (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGames,

Da mein aktueller Rechner die aktuellen Games nicht mehr vernünftig zum laufen kriegt versuche ich mal mein Glück 

Ich habe mir Folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270 2GB (28 Punkte)
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0
SSD: 120 GB Samsung 840 evo
Prozessor: AMD FX-8350
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA 450-8p (450 Watt)
Festplatten: 2 mit Gesammtkapazität von 750 GB (stammen aus meinem alten pc)
Ram: 8 GB Kingston 1333Mhz
Gehäuse: Sharkoon REX 3 value
CPU-Kühler: Skythe Mugen Max
LG DVD-Laufwerk

Dann hoffe ich mal das es klappt.

LG und ein schönes WE


----------



## digny (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Ich wollte mich bewerben da mein Pc nicht so das "wahre" eventuell hab ich ja ein wenig Glück 

Meine alten PC Komponenten wären: 
MEDION H81H3-EM2 - Intel Core i7 4790 - 16GB DDR3 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 745 - 119GB ADATA + WD 1000GB - 350Watt ChinaBöller Netzteil

Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und danke für die Tolle Aktion 

MfG  dingy


----------



## Hanla1995 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte erstmal sagen, dass ich es erste Sahne finde, wie das Aufrüstkonzept aufgebaut ist. Man kann das auswählen was man verbessern möchte,
 aber man kann sich keinen Super-PC zusammenbauen und somit man muss einen Ausgleich finden. 

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel! Als Aufrüstkomponenten habe ich folgende Teile ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:
CPU: AMD FX-8350
Kühler: BeQuiet! Shadow Rock 2
MB: Asus Sabbertooth 990FX
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport (4x4GB)
GPU: Gainward Phantom GTX 970
PSU: Corsair CS 850M
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: irgendein 1TB Datengrab (ich glaube von WD)
Monitor: ein 24 Zoll Samsung Monitor (Modell weiß ich leider nicht)

So, da das geschafft ist nun zum "Warum?":

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500:
Mein FX-8350 hat leider einen Übertaktungsschaden. Er friert manchmal (unter Last öfters mal) ein,
und es hilft nur noch ein Reset. Das ist beim spielen (gerade online) sehr unschön. 
Da ich nicht unbedingt Übertaktung brauche um glücklich zu sein und ein i5 normalerweise Dicke reicht,
und ich schon eine GTX 970 im PC habe, habe ich mich für das Mainboard +CPU entschieden.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3:
Mein Shadow Rock 2 von BeQuiet! hält meine CPU zwar recht kühl, aber er passt farblich leider nicht sooo gut in mein Gehäuse.
Da ich sowieso meist mit Headset spiele bin ich eher unempfindlich was die Lautstärke meines PCs angeht.
Von daher: Mehr Kühlleistung und schönere Optik stehen bei mir im Ranking vor der Lautstärke die durch die Lüfter wahrscheinlich nur etwas geringer werden würde.

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+):
Wie heißt es so schön: RAM ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr RAM! Warum also nicht?
Außerdem passt der DDR4 Ram ganz bestimmt besser auf das Z170A-Mainboard als mein jetziger Arbeitsspeicher.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster:
Wie oben bereits erwähnt habe ich schon ein ausreichend groß dimensioniertes Netzteil. Somit fiel die Wahl hier etwas leichter.
Und da für meinen PC beim Kauf nur ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung stand, und ich lieber ein bisschen mehr RAM und eine SSD genommen habe,
musste die Optik des PC-Gehäuses leider etwas leiden. Aber man muss eben wie im Gewinnspiel Prioritäten setzen...

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1:
Dass man Spiele auf meinen Monitor in FullHD spielen kann ist zwar schön, aber mit 24 Zoll ist mein Bildschirm leider etwas klein für meinen Geschmack
(wie bei meinem Gehäuse musste ich leider auch hier Abstriche beim Kauf machen wegen meines begrenzten Budgets). Ein etwas größerer Bildschirm wäre
auf jeden Fall ein Bereicherung!



Das war meine Vorstellung meines Rechners, meine Änderungswünsche, und die Antworten auf die Fragen: Warum genau diese Teile. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass
ich der Glückliche bin dessen PC etwas frisiert wird, und wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück!



LG Hanla1995


----------



## XTended86 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Momentan verbaut ist ein Gigabyte EP35-DS3 v2, Intel Q6600 mit einem Scyte Mugen, 3GB Mushkin DDR3 Ram, Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ SATA HDD, TSSTcorp SH-224DB DVD Brenner, No-Name 420W Netzteil, eine GF GTX 460 (Hersteller grad unbekannt ^^). 
Das ganze ist 'nem No-Name Midi-Gehäuse verbaut, welches super laut ist mMn. 
Und angucken darf ich mir das ganze auf nem alten LG Flatron W2242S der auch schon weitaus bessere Tage hatte! ^^

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nach dem Aufrüsten müsst ich dann nur noch 'nen Netzteil dazu holen und hätte für ein große Weile meine Ruhe ^^


----------



## DarthPixel (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Ich hab hier nen PC den ich mir mal zu "Forschungszwecken" zusammengebaut habe. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass so ein Dual-Core (auch wenn man ihn massig übertakten kann) keine Schnitte mehr bei aktuellen AAA-Titeln hat. Die Grafikkarte die ich verbaut hab ist ganz ordentlich und bräuchte deshalb ne stärkere CPU um vernünftig ausgelastet zu werden. Also hier meine PC-Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 - 1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Festplatten: 120GB Samsung Evo 840 + 1 TB Seagate Desktop HDD
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 750ti TwinFrozr
Netzteil: BeQuiet 350W Pure PowerL8
Monitor: Benq G2420HD

Meine gewünschte Konfiguration wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bereits verbautes netzteil sollte reichen, mir war da ein größeres Gehäuse wichtig, da ich nur ein mATX im Moment habe. Ich hoffe das wird was.

Viele Grüße und n schickes Wochenende,
DarthPixel (Jonas)


----------



## ChAiN_SaW (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuell:
CPU: Pentium 4 3,4 Ghz
RAM: 1024 MB Ram
HDD: 250 GB
GPU: Geforce 6600 Gti

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RapGamer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey zusammen,
obwohl mein PC schon eine ordentliche Leistung besitzt werde ich mich an der Stelle hier trotzdem bewerben da meine Grafikkarte einige Probleme mit aktuelllen Spielen hat (besonders BO3 und das kommende Star Wars Battlefront)

hier meine Bewerbung:

xeon e3-v1231 v3
Asus H81-Gamer
8GB DDR3 ram (1600Mhz)
mx100 mit 256 GB (SSD für Betriebsystem)
GTX770(Referenz)

ich würde gerne auch in Zukunft ruckelfrei zocken. Dies ist mir im Moment nicht gegönnt so läuft beispielsweise BO3 selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen nicht flüssig.(ich weis nicht woran das liegen kann)
Ich bin im Moment Schüler und besuch die Q11 am Gymnasium, somit habe ich kein geregeltes Einkommen und ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit mir durch Nebenverdienst mein PC-Upgrade selbst zu finanzieren so versuche ich nun durch dieses Gewinnspiel mein ziel zu erreichen 

Hier mal meine Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## richip (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) (DDR3 wäre gut )
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiger PC:
Prozessor: FX-6100 @4,0 GHz + Xilence M303
Mainboard: ASRock 980DE3/U3S3
RAM: 8GB Kingston 1600 MHz
GraKa: MSI GTX 580 + Alpenföhn Peter
PSU: Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt
SSD: Crucial MX500
HDD: Seagate 1,5 TB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W


----------



## boyjannik (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich Wollte Gerne Hier mit machen weil mein Computer langsam schlapp macht Mein Pc Daten:
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X3 450
MainBoard: ASRock N68-GE3 UCC
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR3 6GBytes
Festplatte: 1TB Festplatte
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6790
Sound: 7.1 OnBoard
Netzteil: ich glaube 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V53-5
Betriebssystem: Win 7 64Bit

ich würde gerne diese Komponente Bekommen :
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Danke Das Ihr so Was macht


----------



## Breitmaulfrosch91 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Leute von PC Games Hardware,

ihr wärt meine Rettung! Ich habe gerade mein Design-Studium fertig und möchte mich gerade als Filmemacher selbstständig machen. Also Videoaufträge filmen und schneiden. Dafür muss ich unbedingt mal meinen PC gescheit aufrüsten. Er ist nicht schlecht,
aber dennoch für die viele Videobearbeitung zu alt. Einzig die Grafikkarte habe ich bereits aufgerüstet. Er ist leider auch dauerhaft viel zu heiß, der Bildschirm war der günstigste, dens damals gab. Von Farbecht kann da keine Rede sein.
Das schlimmste ist aber, dass ich selber einfach unfähig bin was PCs aufrüsten oder umbauen angeht. Vorallem ein neues Mainboard bekomm ich niemals eingesetzt. Da filme ich lieber jemanden, der sich da auskennt und das gut einsetzt 
Meine Bachelorarbeit kann man sich übrigens hier ansehen: Landing

Meine Konfiguration:

CPU: i5-3570K CPU @3,40Ghz
Ram: 2x 8GB G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL10
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gtx770
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value black edition, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: Cougar A v3 450 Watt
Bildschirm: BenQ GW2750HM 68,6 cm (27 Zoll)
Ein Bild:
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/f6d85f-1447424584.jpg

Ich denke, das würde mir am Besten weiterhelfen:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße,
Lukas Miller


----------



## lobitolino (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen, habe momentan leider nur eine alte ALDI Grotte,

hier meine Auswahl:

MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K  (17 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Rock TF                                                     (2 Punkte) 
4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)                                           (8 Punkte)
 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W                  (4 Punkte)
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1                                    (14 Punkte)

Habe einen alten Medion AKOYA E4050

AMD A8 3800 2,4/2,7
Kühlung Standartlüfter
4 GB wobei die von der festverbauten Grafigkarte gefressen werden
Netzteil ?
Medion 23 Zoll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe da geht überhaubt was zu Pimpen....mit hoffnungsvollen Grüßen lobito


----------



## StrAlpha (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine wall  ist auf diese Komponenten Gefallen.
Ich hoffe ich gewinne mal auch ein Gewinnspiel. 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine verbaute Hardwahre in meinem PC ist :
- GPU= Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX
- CPU= Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2160 mit 2 Kernen und mit je 1,80 GHz
- DVD Laufwerk = HL-DT-ST DVD-Ram GSA-H30N
-Festplatte (Keine SSD) = Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 160 GB
-RAM = 4.50GB (3,12GB nutzbar) DDR2 bei 800 MHz 2x RAM und die anderen 2x bei ungefähr 200MHz
-Motherboard= Asus P5LD2-VM/CR/S von Maxdata (nur für maximal DDR 2 RAM geeignet) und eine IntelHD Grafic  
-Netzteil = Delta Electroniks, INC.  300 Watt
Ein neues Gehäuse würde ich kaufen, wenn ich gewinne.


----------



## Stormfirebird (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin

Mein PC ist eig. noch recht ordentlich, allerdings langt die Grafikkarte nicht mehr wirklich für aktuelle Spiele auf hohen einstellungen und bei Downsampling und allgemein höheren Monitor Auflösungen juckts mich schon etwas in den Fingern.


CPU: i5 3570k
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2
Ram: 16GB 4x4 Corsair Vengeance LP
Festplatten: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Samsung 830 128GB, WD Green 1TB, WD Scorpio Black 320GB
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX 770 iChill Herculez
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 650w
Monitor: 2x Dell U2312HM

Mein Upgrade Pfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Monopoly29 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bewerbung für die PCGH-Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bewerben.
Mein Name ist Max, ich bin 20 Jahre alt und studiere derzeit Informatik.

Meine Wahl im Aufrüstrechner:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)
Und so sieht mein System momentan aus:
*Gehäuse:* Raidmaxx Aeolus
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.40Ghz
*CPU Kühler*: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC ( GV-N670OC-2GD )
*RAM:* Corsair 2 x 4 GiByte DDR3-1600 CL9
*SSD 1:* Crucial M500 240 GiByte
*SSD 2:* OCZ Agility 3 120 GiByte
*SSD Dock:* Xilence ZUB-XPSSD für 5,25 Zoll Schacht
*HDD 1:* Seagate ST3000DM001 3000 GiByte
*HDD 2:* Samsung HD103SJ 1000 GiByte
*BluRay:* LG BH10LS30
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Pure Power L8-CM 530W
*Lüfter: *4x No Name
*Monitor:* Samsung BX2450L (Full HD)

Das Bild meines Systems:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wahl für die Aufrüstkomponenten habe ich aus diesen Gründe getroffen:

Grafikkarte oder CPU+Mainboard: Aktuell erscheinende Spiele brauchen vorallem eine schnelle Grafikkarte. 
Dafür ist meine GTX 670 mittlerweile nichtmehr schnell genug. Schon garnicht wenn man eigentlich auch gerne Grafikmods und Tweaks verwenden würde.
Die CPU Auslastung war bisher nie ein Problem, deshalb halte ich es nicht für nötig an dieser Stelle aufzurüsten.
Die GTX 970 wird für mich sicher ausreichen. Ich sehe keinen Grund die Doppelte Menge Geld bzw. Aufrüstpunkte für eine nur wenig schnellere 980 zu zahlen. 
Prozessorkühler oder Lüfter-Set: Meine Lüfter sind laut und nerven. Deshalb möchte ich sie durch die Silent Wings 2 ersetzen. 
RAM oder SSD: Ich spiele gerne MMOs und habe dabei auch im Hintergrund noch einiges weiteres an Programmen offen. 
Meine 8GB sind dann die meiste Zeit Randvoll. Auf dem Mainboard sind noch 2 Ram Bänke frei.
Die 2x4 GB würde ich dann wohl durch die 2x 8 GB ersetzen. Der DDR4 Ram wird vom Board nicht unterstützt.
Ich habe keine SSD gewählt, weil ich bereits 2 habe und kann dank einer schnellen Internetleitung jederzeit alte Spiele wieder entfernen. Der schnelle Speicherplatz reicht also. 
Netzteil oder Gehäuse: Mein Gehäuse bietet keine Möglichkeiten um die Kabel etwas schöner zu verlegen. Außerdem ist es sicher auch mitverantwortlich für die Lautheit meines Systems. 
Mir fehlen Front Anschlüsse und das Design gefällt mir auch nichtmehr.
Das Silent Base 800 gefällt mir vom Design, der Größe und den Anschluss und Einbaumöglichkeiten. Es bietet genug Platz für Festplatten und SSDs, sodass ich mein SSD Dock nichtmehr brauche. 
Bildschirm: Einen neuen Hauptbildschirm kann ich gut brauchen. Der iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 wird wohl in allen Belangen besser sein. 

Ich danke fürs Lesen und würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.


----------



## Fox2010 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Bewerbung für die PCGH-Pimp my PC Aktion 2015*
Hallo, einen schönen Tag

Mein PC ist zwar nicht schlecht aber ein kleines Upgrade könnte ihm auch nicht schaden, und ein schöner großer Monitor zur passenden Karte wäre spitze.


Meine PC Komponente:
Prozessor: Intel I5 4670K @4GHZ              
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares 1866 8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHZ              
Festplatte: Crucial MX200 - 250GB              
Grafikkarte: ASUS Geforce GTX 780 @ 1175MHZ              
Sound: Realtek ALC1150              (Onboard Sound)
Netzteil: Antec 550c Classic 80+Gold              
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS 200 Lite
_*
Wunschliste: 
*_MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G - 28 Punkte von 28 
240 bis 260 GByte - 3 Punkte von 3
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 - 14 Punkte von 14

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum grade diese Komponenten.
Das Gehäuse von mir find ich schick ist noch recht neu und reicht mehr als aus und hat genug Platz.
Die CPU kommt auch mit der 980TI noch zurecht und ein I5-6600 würde nicht soviel mehr leistung bringen.
Lüfter sind bei mir alle durch Noctua ersetzt auch der Kühler (von Noctua inkl 2 Lüfter) würde also nicht viel bringen.
Mein Netzteil ist super Leise und das Antec 550Classic reicht auch für die 980TI
Ram ob DDR4 oder schneller DDR3 macht eh keinen unterschied in Games und ist noch genug vorhanden.

Rein zum Gamen wäre also das beste für meine Rechner eine schöne GTX980TI mit einem schönen großen Monitor, und damit genug Platz für Spiele ist noch eine SSD für Games. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogie_ (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kennen sie dieses gefühl? Sie möchten in ruhe eine runde Fallout 4 spielen, da sie ein sehr großer Fan dieser Spielereihe sind, aber ihr PC lässt es nicht mal ansatzweise zu?
Nein? Ok, dann bin ich wohl einer der wenigen Menschen denn es so geht. Aber immerhin kommt meine alte ''Maschine'' mit FallOut 3 klar .

Das stellt sich die frage:
Warum nicht einfach einen neuen PC kaufen?

Die Antwort ist einfach! Ich bin ein Schüler. Dazu kommt unser Umzug, mein Führerschein, und und und...

Als ich in meinem Abo-Feed dieses Video mit dieser Aktion sah ging mir direkt das Herz auf, und ich dachte mir da mach ich mit.
Auch wenn ich nicht oft gewinne, ein versuch ist es wert.

Hier ist die liste der Teile die ich mir mit den Punkten ausgewählt habe:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

45 von 45? Das nenne ich mal Effizienz!

Meine derzeitige Mörder-Maschine besteht aus folgenden teilen:

Manboard/CPU: Gigabyte X48-DS4 + Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @3.6Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 4870
RAM: 2 x 1 GiByte DDR2- 800 + 2 x 2GiByte DDR2- 800
Festplatten: 1 x 300GB von Samsung + 465GB von WD Elements
Netzteil: Seasonic (kann ich nicht genau sagen) 520 W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser III 
Monitor: Philips Brilliance 190CW

Ich hab hier ein paar kleine Infos, die schon recht wichtig sind:

Mein Plan war es mir für etwas weniger Geld ein Computer zu kaufen, dieses Geld würde ich dann, bei Gewinn, in eine Neue Grafikkarte stecken und in ein Neues Gehäuse. Heißt ich würde den PC mit einer 280x und einem Case ausstatten. Nicht das ihr denkt ich möchte so ein System mit einer HD 4870 befeuern 

Ich habe mich nicht lumpen lassen und schreib nun auch warum und wieso ich mich für die Teile entschieden habe.

Mainboard/CPU/CPU-Kühler:
Ich habe mich für das Board mit dem i5-6600k entschieden da mir die Gaming Power eines i5 völlig ausreicht und ich mir sicher bin das er für die Zukunft auch noch genug Power bieten kann. Das K-Modell in zusammenspiel mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 lässt auch ein Übertaktungs potenzial. 

RAM/Netzteil:
16 GiByte RAM sind meiner meinung nach ausreichend. Und wenn man 16 GiByte haben kann, warum dann nicht DDR4? 
Netzteil fiel in meine Auswahl, da es ein sehr gutes Netzteil ist und ich mit meinem eh nicht viel anfangen kann. Und die abnehmbaren Kabel sind ein Traum für Menschen wie mich. Ich liebe ordnung im PC und habe auch versucht es bei mir zuhalten, aber war nicht so einfach.

Monitor:
Ich dachte mir wenn ich die Option habe eine 27 Zoll Monitor zu nehmen, dann mach ich das auch. Mein Jetziger ist halt nur ein 19 Zoller mit einer nicht ganz so schönen Auflösung. Ich würde gern mal Spiele in FullHD genießen können.

Um meinen viel zu langen Text abzuschließen möchte ich noch ein paar wörter verlieren:

Erstmal schöne Aktion, wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel glück.
Wie gesagt falls ich wirklich gewinnen sollte, wird das System ausgebaut. Es wird noch eine 280x in das System eingebaut, ein neues Gehäuse und bei Budget auch eine SSD. Damit ich die leistung auch voll nutzen kann. Ich hoffe durch meine Grafikkarte falle ich nicht direkt aus dem raster. 

Liebe Grüße,

Jan aka. Dogie_


----------



## ThrawnGAdm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich mit meinem System soweit ganz zufrieden, außer,
dass bei der Grafik natürlich immer noch viel Luft nach oben ist,
da ich momentan mit einer Geforce GTX 750 Ti auskommen muss.

Als Wunschkomponenten habe ich mir fogende Dinge zusammengestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,5 GHz
Kühler: Sythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68P-DS3
RAM: 2 x 4 GiByte G.Skill DDR3-1866
Grafik: Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual
Audio: Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike-X One 
Netzteil: Corsair RM 550
Festplatten:  1 x Samsung SSD 830 mit 118 GB und 1 x Western Digital HDD mit 1,26 TB
Monitor: LG Flatron 22 Zoll (1680 x 1050)

Innenansicht meines aktuellen Systems:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also warum habe ich meine Wahl getroffen, wie sie oben steht?

Sicher mein Prozessor samt Plattform ist nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber für Spiele und meine Anwendungen mehr als ausreichend und wird mich sicher noch eine ganze Weile begleiten.
Aber die Grafikkarte bedarf auf jeden Fall eines Upgrades, und wenn ich die Gelegenheit schon bekommmen würde, dann eben richtig. Denn mehr Grafikqualität geht immer!

Das Lüfterset habe ich gewählt, da mein vorhandener CPU-Kühler völlig ausreichend ist und ich für das gewählte Gehäuse eher noch ein paar 140mm-Lüfter gebrauchen kann.

Zum RAM: 16 GiByte sind besser als 8 GiByte und mit meinen Festplatten sind für mich ausreichend.

Das Gehäuse habe ich gewählt, da mein Netzteil noch relativ neu ist, auch für die neue Grafikkarte ausreichen müsste, und ich von daher die Punkte lieber hier investiert habe. 

Monitor: Besser als mein aktueller und im Rahmen der Regeln, das beste, was ich noch wählen konnte.


Viele Grüße


----------



## LiFul (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich habe geplant mir mal einen neuen Rechner zu gönnen, doch auf Grund der nahezu nicht vorhandenen Lieferbarkeit des i7 6700k hab ich mir erstmal nur die GraKa und das Netzteil geholt. Da ist mir die Möglichkeit den Großteil der restlichen Komponenten zu Gewinnen gerade recht.

zurzeit besitze ich:

- CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400  (3,00 ghz)
- CPU Kühler: Arctic  Alpine 7 Pro
- Mainboard: BIOSTAR G31-M7 TE
- RAM: 2x2Gb DDR2 400mhz
- GraKa: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
- Netzteil: 850w Corsair RM850 
- Festplatten: Hitachi 500GB und Seagate 3000GB

Gewinnen würde ich gerne:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich Freuen eine stange Geld zu sparen


----------



## Fabian_R (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

meinen PC habe ich nun schon vor einiger Zeit von einer Firma übernommen. Als er neu war, war er sicher gut, ist allerdings mittlerweile schon stark in die Jahre gekommen. Ich habe ihn zwischendurch schon einmal aufgerüstet aber aufgrund von begrenztem Budget war es mir nicht möglich, eine Grafikkarte aus dem High-End Bereich zu kaufen. Aktuell verbaut ist eine Gainward GTX 750, die zwar für den Gebrauch von Browser und CS:GO geeignet ist aber damit auch nur das Nötigste abdeckt. Ich möchte in Zukunft auch Spiele mit besserer Grafik spielen, wozu diese Karte leider nun mal nicht ausgelegt ist. Eine MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G sollte auch für aktuelle Spiele mehr als ausrecihend sein : ). Der Prozessor ist ein intel Core i7 860, wurde nicht aufgerüstet aber reicht für die allermeisten Situationen aus. Ein neuer wäre zwar schön aber da man nur entweder Grafikkarte oder Prozessor auswählen kann und bei der Grafikkarte größerer Bedarf besteht, werde ich mir einen neuen Prozessor samt Mainboard wohl zu Weihnachten schenken lassen  Doch für einen ordentlich Prozessor braucht es natürlich auch einen ordentlichen Kühler. Da ich eh noch Punkte übrig habe und das neue Gehäuse (be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster) genug Platz bietet fällt die Wahl auf den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3. Aktuell sind 8 Gibyte DDR 3 1333 verbaut, bestehend aus 4x2 GiByte. Da ich eine SSD nicht wirklich brauche ist für mich neuer RAM interessanter. Das Kit meiner Wahl besteht aus 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133. Meinen Computer nutze ich nicht nur fürs Surfen und fürs Spielen sondern auch gelegentlich fürs Fernsehen. Dehalb ist ein guter Monitor eine feine Sache. Der Iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 würde meinen aktuellen 24" Monitor gut ergänzen bzw ersetzen und zum Zweitmonitor degradieren. 
Hier noch einmal alles zusammengefasst:

Aktuell verbaut:
-intel Core i7 860 (wird von mir ersetzt)
-intel DP55WG (wird von mir ersetzt)
-Gainward GTX 750
-4x2 GiByte DDR3 1333 RAM
-Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
-intel Standard CPU-Kühler (dringender Aufrüstbedarf!)

Wunschkomponenten:
-Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
-RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) 
-Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster 
-Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 

Hier ein Bild meines aktuellen Setups:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank und macht weiter so!

LG Fabian


----------



## AntoniusGER (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück.

Der Grund für meine Teilnahme ist mein momentan benutztes System, was ziemlich laut ist (über 40 Dezibel im Leerlauf) und gewünschte Spiele kann ich damit auch nicht spielen, was ziemlich problematisch für einen der gerne zockt. 
Außerdem wird der Computer selten angemacht aus genanten Gründen, was ziemlich schade ist wegen schon investiertem Geld für neues Netzteil und Gehäuse.  
Wenn ich kein Glück habe, dann bleibt mir nur noch die Hoffnung, dass das Teil nicht irgendwann abhebt.  



meine Komponente:

Mainboard: asus p5n-e sli
Prozessor: intel core 2 quad q6600
CPU-Kühler: avc napoleon
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB DDR2 (Marke unbekannt)
Grafikkarte: gainward gts 250 512mb
Festplatte: 1xHDD Seagate Barracuda 500 Gbytes
Laufwerk: samsung SH-224DB
Netzteil: be quiet straight power e9 580w
Gehäuse: fractal design define r4 pcgh-edition



gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Hoffentlich klapt's


----------



## LogantheHamster (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Glück sei mir hold, wenigstens dieses mal* ^^

In meiner alten Möhre von PC, die ich damals von meinem Onkel bekommen habe, werkelt dies drin herum:


Mainboard: AS Rock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
RAM:  Duo Kit - 8GB Crucial BLS2C4G3D169DS1J, Ballistrix Sport
GPU: AMD Readon 5670 by Sapphire - 1Gb Vram
Sound: Realtek oboard oder ggf. die GPU
Speicher: 2x Hitachi (unable to read) 500Gb @ 5400 RPM 
Netzteil: SilverStone SST-ST50F-ESB 500W, 80 Plus Bronze, Effizienz liegt bei 82%-87%
Monitor: V7 (Modelnr. unknown) LCD @ 1680x1050, 32bit, 60Hz, 3ms - angeschlossen via Digital


Wie jeder lesen / sehen kann aus heutiger Sicht größtenteils (CPU, Mainboard und RAM gehen noch ein klein wenig länger ^^) komplett veraltet, bzw sehr schwach (zumindest die GPU), vor allem um damit Spiele zu spielen.
Deswegen habe ich mir nun das hier ausgesucht um den PC wieder auf mehr oder weniger aktuellen Stand zu bringen:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte) *oder* Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum gerade diese Auswahl?
Jetzt denkt man sich, warum den "Speicherkrüppel" GTX 970 und nicht die 980Ti, nunja es liegt an den Punkten. Die 980Ti verbraucht schlichtweg zu viele.
Das ich einen neuen CPU-Kühler brauche ist wohl klar, der Boxed-Kühler macht es nicht mehr lange mit, ist relativ laut und kühlt auch nicht besonders gut, die CPU selber denke ich hält noch etwas durch. ^^ 
Bei zwei komplett vollen 500Gb HDDs mit 5400 RPM, brauch ich halt dringend mal mehr Speicher und vor allem möchte ich auch mal schnellen Speicher haben.
Was das Netzteil angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher, denn wenn mein PC voll ausgelastet wäre, würde nur ungefähr 380-410 Watt verbraucht werden (theoretisch), deswegen müsste man einmal nachrechnen, ob ich dann mit den neuen Komponenten ein zu schwaches Netzteil habe. Wenn das Netzteil ungenügend ist, nehme ich das für 3 Punkte, wenn mein Netzteil ausreicht würde ich das Gehäuse für 3 Punkte nehmen.
In Zeiten von mind. Full HD, aber auch schon 2-8k Monitoren, sagt die (zwangsläufige) Nutzung eines HD Ready (1680x1050 - 16:10) Monitors doch alles aus?!

Ich hoffe nun inständig, dass dies hier jemand für das Gewinnspiel verantwortliche liest und ich gewinne, denn als Student welcher alleine leben muss usw, werde ich noch für mind. 3 weitere Jahre kein bisschen Geld für einen neuen PC haben, bzw. irgendwelchen neuen Komponenten!


----------



## batman821 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi hier meine Bewerbung

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Gehäuse               :Sharkoon T9
Mainboard          :Asrock M3A770DE
CPU                       :AMD Athlon II X4 640
Ram                       :8 GB DDR3 -1600 Corsair Vengeance
Festplatten        :120GB SSD Samsung 850 EVO+1TB Seagate St1000DM003
Grafikkarte        :MSI GTX 960 4g

Als Upgrade wünsche ich mir:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Will einfach mal ein Hallo an die vielen neuen Mitglieder aussprechen!


@PCGH: Für euch heißt der Wettbewerb wohl Pimp My Userzahlen, nech?


----------



## Nitrousking21 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So ich bewerb mich mal mit meinem 2. PC, der von meinem Finanzschwachen Bruder genutzt wird.
Die Seitenwand des Gehäuses hat mein Vater ausgedengelt, um den Macho unter zu bekommen, auch startet der Rechner sporadisch nur durch darauf klopfen, ich schätze irdgendwas stimmt mit dem Mainboard nicht.
Insgesamt ist auch die CPU oft die Drossel und der fehlende SSD Support des Mbs nervt.
Aktuell verbaut sind:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ Stock
Kühler: Macho Hr 02
MB: A785GMH/128M
Ram: 4GB Corsair@1333mhz
Graka: Sapphire  HD 6970 Dual Fan
HDD: Seagate 1TB
NT: Xilence Performance A 530W
Case: Coolermaster Elite 334U
Monitor: LG E2350

Wunschupgrade:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So kann mein Bruder hoffentlich von der PS4 zurück zum PC bekehrt werden^^


----------



## esosnight (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi hier meine Bewerbung

Aktueles System

Board:Asus M5A7-8L-LE
CPU:AMD FX6100 mit Antec Kühler H2O 620
VGA:GAINWARD 680GTX 4Gb mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid 
RAM:2x4GB Team Group DDR3 1333
2TB WD HDD im HDD-Silencer Rev. 2.0 von silentmaxx 
Netzteil:BeQuiet Power Zone 850W
USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte
PCI Lan Karte, da onboard defekt
Soundkarte Creative 5B0090
CD/DVD Brenner 
Gehäuse:Chieftec CS601 mit Be Quiet Dämmatten


Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## JTM (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorhinein für die Möglichkeit an einem so außergewöhnlichen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können, denn wie ihr bestimmt selbst merkt ist der triste Herbst die Zeit der Lustlosigkeit. Doch Dieses Gewinnspiel lässt Hoffung in mir aufkommen, die Hoffnung, dass dieser Herbst anders werde, heller, fröhlicher und vor allem leiser und zugleich leistungsstärker.

Aktuelle Bauteile:
CPU: i7-4790K
CPU-Kühler: Bequit Dark Rock 3
Mainboard: Asus Z97-C
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 
GPU: GTX 970 Air Boss Ultra 
Flashspeicher: 250GB Samsung SSD 
Festplatte: 1000GB HDD 
Netzteil: Bequit 80+ Gold 480 Watt 
Case: NZXT h440 red 
OS: Windows 10 Pro 

Was ich mir wünsche:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die neue SSD mit mit meiner bereits vorhandenen im RAID 0 kombinieren, um die  Ladezeiten des OS und der grafisch aufwendigeren Spiele zu reduzieren.
Die GTX 970 würde entweder durch die GTX 980ti ersetzt, oder als Partikelrechner genutzt.
Im 2 GPU betrieb bräuchte man Unmengen an Luft um zu kühlen weswegen ich mich für ein Lüfterset entschieden habe und der CPU Kühler von Bequit sehr gute Arbeit leistet.
Des Weiteren bräuchte ich ein leistungsfähigeres Netzteil um 2 GPUs betreiben zu können und da ich aus eigner Erfahrung weiß, dass Bequit hervorragende Netzteile produziert habe ich mich für das Bequit Dark Power Pro 850 Watt Netzteil entschieden.
Ich weiß der Monitor ist mit der HD Auflösung  diesem 4K Setup nicht gewachsen, dennoch würde ich mich über einen 2. Monitor Freuen.

Ich hoffe ich höre von euch


----------



## Jatze1983 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:                   Core 2 Duo 8500 Intel
Mainboard:      P5Q-E Sockel 775 Asus
Festplatte:       1000 GB HDD Samsung
RAM:                  DDR2 4GB 1066MHz OCZ
Grafikkarte:    8800 GTS 640 MB Leadtek + AC Cooler 
CPU Kühler:   Infinity Scythe

Mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Mein jetziges System ist einfach langsam und blöd !

Gruß Jatze1983


----------



## WilkinsonSword (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Sponsoren, 
ich finde es toll das ihr diese Möglichkeit, den PC auf zu rüsten unter vielen Mitbewerbern ermöglicht habt. Momentan ist meine Lage sehr verzwickt, da ich als Haupt PC momentan nur meinen FX 6200 nutzen kann, der leider aufgrund seines Single Core Leistungslimit immer wieder über seinen Grenzen hinaus arbeiten muss. 
Die Grafikkarte ist noch nicht mein Sorgenkind, da diese mit 1024 Shadern noch als eine vertretbare Lösung erscheint. Ich will noch mal zurück zur CPU kommen, ein spielen mit 2500mhz ist leider nicht möglich auch wenn dies sehr energiesparend wäre, jedoch reicht dazu die Leistung der einzelnen Cores nicht aus.  Ich hoffe, dass ich darf diese Ehre als auserwählter tragen darf. Ich würde mich auch sehr darüber freuen und hätte auch für die Redaktion noch nette Anregungen.

In meinem aktuellen Hauptrechner sind verbaut:
CPU: AMD FX 6200 @ 4020mhz ohne Turbo
GPU: Pitcairn R7 265 2G @ 1100mhz
RAM: 12GB DDR3 Mischbestückung
Netzteil: Cooler Master 500 Watt LX 
Gehäuse: 3R genauere Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 
Festplatten: Crucial MX100 128GB SSD + 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easy4Breezy (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Nitrousking21 schrieb:


> Die Seitenwand des Gehäuses hat mein Vater ausgedengelt, um den Macho unter zu bekommen, auch startet der Rechner sporadisch nur durch darauf klopfen, ich schätze irdgendwas stimmt mit dem Mainboard nicht.





Lockere mal den CPU-Kühler. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## dedligamer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 
Mein System ist bis jetzt wie folgt aufgebaut:
Mainboard: GA-H87-HD3
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X Rev. 2.0 GV-R928XWF3-3GD
CPU-Lüfter: Intel Boxed Lüfter
RAM: Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600 (CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
SSD: Samsung EVO 250GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB WD10EZRZ
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E7 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E7-CM-480W/BN121)

Meine gewählten Aufrüstungen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Aufrüstung gewinnen würde, da mein Netzteil bald den Geist aufgeben wird und die Grafikkarte schafft leider aktuelle Spiele auch nicht mehr zu 100%. Mein Monitor würde erweitert werden, was beim programmieren sehr viel mehr Übersichtlichkeit schaffen würde. 
Von dem gespartem Geld könnte ich meinen Kindern mehr zu Weihnachten schenken, *hust* ich meine natürlich der Weihnachtsmann könnte dann mehr verschenken. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel Dethloff


----------



## LordKobra (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelle Hardware:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 810
Prozessor-Kühler: Skythe Kabuto
Mainboard: GA-790FXTA-UD5
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB Kingston DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770
Soundkarte: Creativ Sounblaster X-Fi
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 250GB
                        Samsung HD103UI 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power e9 580w
Gehäuse: Antec P182


Gewünschte Aufrüstung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Danke


----------



## RealAnduril (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuell habe ich folgendes:

I5-4670k
*Array*Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 3GB GDDR5 Speicher,
*ArrayArray*Benq Monitor Sensey 3 24 Zoll
*Array*Xigmatek Gehäuse ATX Midi oN Midgard schwarz*
*

Und wünschen würd ich mir folgende upgrades 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Na dann allen viel Glück...mal schauen ob ich diesmal was Gewinne....
*


----------



## jamie-ciara (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

erstmal ein dickes, fettes Dankeschön an das Team. Das ist eine SUPER Aktion wie ich finde und ich denke, es macht allen sehr viel Spaß hier mitzumachen.


Mein PC (02.2010) sieht zur Zeit folgendermaßen aus:

AMD Phenom II X4 955
Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
MSI 790FX-GD70
4 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX 1333
ATI Radeon HD 5850 1GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7-530W
HDD: 1x Seagate 500Gb, 1x Seagate 1000GB
und diverse andere hier unbedeutende Teile, wie TV Karte usw...

das ganze habe ich vor einigen Monaten in ein neues weißes Bitfenix Gehäuse eingebaut. Mit ein paar Lüftern (Silent Wings) und und einem Dämmungsset von be quiet!
habe ich versucht, das ganze möglichst ruhig zu gestalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt zu Weihnachten wäre eine Aufrüstung der "entscheidenen Hardware" eigentlich absolut notwendig. Denn für die aktuellen Spiele (freue mich schon riesig drauf) ist der Rechner ja gar nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 



Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir deshalb aus der Zusammenstellung rausgesucht um auch längerfristig "wettbewerbsfähig" zu sein:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Den i7 Prozessor & das Board habe ich gewählt, um möglicht lange genug Power zu haben und auch um auf die neuen Schnittstellen DDR4 und M.2 sowie USB 3.1 umzusteigen.
Passend dazu dann also auch die Speicherriegel.
Das Netzteil mit 600W sollte eigentlich für alles ausreichen, der Monitor ist sowieso dabei und den CPU-Kühler nehm ich auch noch gerne mit.

Ich konnte mich lange nicht zwischen Board+CPU und der Grafikkarte entscheiden. Bin mir bei der Grafikkarte irgendwie noch nicht sicher. Die 980 ti hätte ich zwar sehr gerne,
aber diese soll recht warm werden und ne Menge Strom verbrauchen.

Und da es für mich klar war, entweder TOP CPU oder TOP Grafik, habe ich mich hier für die Rechenleistung entschieden.

Eine SSD und Grafikkarte usw. werden dann halt nachgerüstet. Sollte ich hier gewinnen, kann ich dementsprechend etwas mehr in diese Komponenten investieren. 

So, zum Schluss nochmal vielen DANK! für diese tolle Aktion und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

jamie-ciara


----------



## wikblood (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das selbe wie letztes Jahr nur mit mehr staub 



wikblood schrieb:


> Prozessor und Prozessorkühler: Intel Xeon 1230v3 / Phanteks PH-TC12DX blau
> Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4
> Grafikkarte und Grafikkartenkühler: RADEON HD 5870 / Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme
> Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Blue DDR3-1866 8GB kit
> ...



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mainboard/CPU:  ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z + AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1866
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
Monitor: LG Electronics 25UM65-P
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+
SSD: Plextor M5 Pro  256GB
Netzteil: Cougar S 700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonhardt666 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015


Aktuelles System:

Mainboard/CPU: Gigabyte B85M-D3H + Intel Core i3 4340
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 650 GTX Amp Edition
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Samurai ZZ Rev.B
Ram: 2 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Sharkoon MS140
Netzteil: FSP Fortron/Source FSP200-50GSV
SSD: Sandisk Ultra 128 GB
Festplatte Seagate ST3000DM001- 9YN166   3 TB


Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dann muss nur noch ne neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Netzteil gekauft werden 
dann gehts ab .


----------



## Leon502 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Hardwaresponsoren,

danke dass ihr so ein tolles Gewinnspiel bereitstellt. Ich hoffe ich habe eine Chance auf den Gewinn, da ich liebend gern neue Hardware hätte und ich auch schon immer Grafik-lastige Spiele spielen wollte.
Ich freue mich schon für die Gewinner dieses Gewinnspiels.


Mein aktueller Rechner:

CPU: Xeon-1231v3
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 
GPU: AMD R9 285  
Festplatte: 2000GB HDD 
Netzteil: Bequiet L8-CM-630W
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11-Plus

Was ich mir für Hardware wünsche:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Hessy250 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese geniale Aktion.

*Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus: *

*Netzteil: *600 Watt EVGA 600B Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

*Grafikkarte:* 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv

*CPU:* AMD FX Series FX-8320 8x 3.50GHz So.AM3+

*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2

*Arbeitspeicher:* 16GB (4x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600

*SSD:* Samsung SSD 840EVO 120GB

*HDD:* 1000GB Seagate Desktop 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s + eine 250GB Sicherheits-Platte

*Gehäuse:* CoolerMaster N 300 Midi Tower in schwarz

*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

*Monitor:* AOC V22 (Full HD) + ACER AL1916

*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Professional


*Rot* zeigt welche Komponenten ausgetauscht werden sollen, *Blau* die die Bleiben.

Das Gehäuse hatte ich mir rausgesucht weil das Preis/Optik verhältnis für mich recht gut schien, im nachhinein habe ich aber festgestellt das die Wahl nicht gut war, weshalb ich da auch ein neues brauche.
Beim Netzteil hatte ich zu beginn nur ein 450Watt teil, welches ich aber gegen die 600 ausgetauscht habe um ein Upgrades vornehmen zu können.
Das Motherboard ist zwar nicht das beste geht aber trotzdem ganz gut.
Der Kühler war mein größter fehl kauf, passt nicht wirklich in das Gehäuse rein, aber auch da war mir die Optik leider wichtig, weshalb ich da auch einen neuen brauche.
Nun zu dem Arbeitspeicher, ich habe festgestellt das die 16GB sinnvoll waren, hatte schon momente da waren die 16GB voll.
Die Grafikkarte ist zwar ganz gut, kann aber mit der GTX 980-TI nicht mithalten.
Zuvor hatte ich nur eine 60GB SSD die recht schnell voll war, selbst die 120GB sind zu klein, weshalb ich da auch eine neue brauch.
Ein neuer Monitor wäre auch nicht schlecht da der eine keine HD auflösung hat.

*Meine ausgewählten Komponenten aus „PCGH: pimp my PC 2015“ sind: *

*Grafikkarte: *MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

*CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

*SSD:* 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)

*Gehäuse: *be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)

*Monitor: *Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

                           ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich.
Ich hoffe ich kann überzeugen, und würde mich darüber freuen einen neu gepimpten PC zu bekommen.
mfg. Manuel


----------



## BAD_MAX (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey zusammen,
ich bin hierauf durch einen Freund aufmerksam geworden. Er hat mir diese Aktion wärmstens Empfohlen, da ich ein Enthusiastischer Gamer bin, aber nicht die finanzielen Möglichkeiten habe dies auszuleben. 
So ist meine derzeitige Konfiguration nicht mehr den ansprüchen neuster und zukünftiger Spiele gewachsen. 

meine Konfiguration derzeit ist:

CPU: i5-4570
Mainbord: ASrock B85pro4 
Ram: 8GB(1600Mhz)
Systemplatte: SSD mx100 (256GB)
HDD: 1TB
Netzteil:400 Watt
GPU: AMD R9 270X (Windforce Modell von Gigabyte)

Meine Wünsche für die Zukunft sind, dass ich weiterhin jegliche Games mit meinen Kumpels zocken kann. Dafür benötige ich ein Upgrade meines PC,
welches ich mir in meiner momentanen finanziellen Lage nicht leisten kann. Im Moment besuche ich die Q11 eines Gymnasiums,
wodurch sich für mich nicht die Möglichkeit ergibt dieses Upgrade selber zu finanzieren.

Meine Wünsche für die Konfiguration sind:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank dafür,
dass nun auch Leute mit geringem Budget einen leichteren Zugang in die großartige Welt der Spiele finden können.
Es müsste öfters solche Aktionen geben, damit sich die Comunity von uns Gamern immer weiter entwickelt und vergrößert.
BAD_MAX


----------



## Tech (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
auch ich bewerbe mich heute bei Pimp my PC 2015.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel i5-3570k
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-D3H
RAM: Corsair Vengance LP 8Gb PCGH-Edition
GPU: Sapphire HD 280X Tri-X OC (Ich habe leider eine erwischt, die nun immer öfter Bildfehler bringt. Da der Händler nicht mehr existiert und die Rechnung nicht auffindbar ist, hat der Hersteller die Gewährleistung abgelehnt. )
Netzteil: be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W CM
SSD: Crucial m4 256Gb
HDD: Samsung HD750LJ 750Gb
DVD-Brenner: LG
Case: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economie (von ca. 2006; Schraubenlöcher an der Grafikkarte ausgeleiert; Dank Abonentenwerbung sollte ein Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition demnächst die Reise zu mir antreten. )
Fans: 3x Enermax T.B. silence 120mm PWM
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Monitor: Samsung T240 mit 1920x1200 (von 2008)

Hier meine Wahl der neuen Komponenten:
_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Sollte es doch wider erwarten die Möglichkeit geben, eine Kategorie wegzulassen, würde ich mich für folgende Auswahl begeistern können.:
_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

_Vielen Dank für dieses großartige Gewinnspiel!

Gruß
Tech


----------



## xUnknown93x (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Würde mich freuen auf neue Teile da mein pc schon sehr alt ist und ich so nix mehr machen kann und er geht immer aus oder habe sehr viele probleme  beim spielen 

Mein System

intel cor i5 2500k
12 gb DDR3  Arbeitspecher
120 gb ssd Fesplatte 
500 gb Fesplatte 
amd hd 5770 Grafikarte 
Bequitet Lüfter 
750 w Netzteil 




Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DafuqO_o (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nachdem man ja als Student recht viel Zeit hat, aber nie Geld, versuche ich auch mal mein Glück 

Mein PC sieht momentan so aus:

CPU:
  AMD FX6300 - der lässt sich noch nicht mal anständig übertakten
Mainboard:
  ASRock 970 Extreme3
RAM:
  8GB DDR3 Vengeance LP von Corsair
CPU-Kühler:
  beQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
GPU:
  ASUS HD7970 DirectCU II
PSU:
 Corsair TX650
SSD:
  SanDisk Extreme 240GB
HDD:
  WD Blue 1TB
Gehäuse:
  Corsair 400R, mit Stock Fan Config
Monitor:
  BenQ XL2410T mit Pixelfehler und ein alter Siemens-Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1440x900


Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich mich sehr über folgende Komponenten freuen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Jetzt bleiben zwar noch 2 Punkte, aber die schenke ich gerne einem anderen Gewinner


----------



## Barrogh (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an PCGH und die Sponsoren der Hardware! Eine gute Aktion wie ich finde, da man so genau die Komponenten aufrüsten kann, die man so braucht. 

Mittlerweile ist das System schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, da ich so als Student nicht wirklich Aufrüstmöglichkeiten habe.
Die Grafikkarte wird mir zu laut und ist zu schnell überfordert --> da is meist nix mehr mit Kantenglättung oder Downsampling und "Ultra" ohne Gehörsturz auch nicht. 
Die SSD wird zu klein und ist vermutlich auch nicht mehr ganz so zeitgemäß. 
Mein Bildschirm ist zwar simultan ein TV, aber für schnellere Spiele taugt er nicht so wirklich. Mit den Lüftern könnte ich ja den Radiator der AiO "pimpen".


*Die Wunschkonfiguration*
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte) 
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte) 
Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte) 

*Die aktuelle Konfiguration*
Prozessor: Intel i7-3820K @ 4Ghz
Prozessorkühler: Corsair H100 AiO
Hauptplatine: ASUS Rampage IV Formula X79
Speicher: G.Skill Sniper 8GB@1666MHz
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX580 Lightning (1,5GB)
Festplatten: Corsair Force 3 120GB + 2TB von Seagate (7200.14)
Netzteil: Corsair HX850W
Gehäuse: Corsair 550D
Monitor: Samsung T23A750

Ich hoffe, ich gewinne etwas. Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen...


----------



## FranziGirl93 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo da ich jetzt angefangen zu spielen bin habe ich echt probleme mit mein pc da er alt ist und immer aus geht oder am hängen ist würde mich so was von freune  auf die teile 

mein system 

amd 2x 2.3 ghz 

8gb ddr 3 
40 gb fesplatte 

210 grafikarte 
Netzteil 250 w

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Hennemi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey,
ich finde diese Aktion auch wirklich gelungen . Derjenige der das hier alles lesen muss tut mir aber schon ein wenig leid .  Zur Abwechslung mal eine etwas andere Bewerbung. Viel Spaß 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8P5t_GqShY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Meine Geschichte die ich hier entsandt,
fängt an, wie wohlbekannt.
Der Beginn, 2012 das Jahr,
machte uns zu einem Paar.
Meines Freundes Leidenschaft,
auch ich mir hab angeschafft.
Computer und Hardware,
PCGH und noch mehr.

Mein Fertig PC
bereitete mir nur noch Bauchweh.
Ein Austausch musste her,
so bekam ich neue Hardware.
Das Gehäuse alt und hässlich,
wurde ausgetauscht - selbstverständlich.
Doch das Jahr verstrich,
die Leistung wurde brenzlich.

Das Lieblingsspiel
in 5 Frames per second zerfiel.
Erneut war ein Upgrade vonnöten
doch woher nehmen die Kröten?
Die Grafikkarte unerreicht
Ein Ersatz wohl erst einmal reicht.
GTX560Ti - allseits bekannt
Die Leistung ich aber grauenhaft fand.

So geschah durch des Zufalls Wille,
GTX750Ti rutscht an diese Stelle.
Mehr Leistung so ich erhoffte,
doch hatte die Karte keine Zauberkräfte.
Ich rüstete mich für eine neue Welt,
In der Drachenhaut als Bares zählt.
Die Neuen Abenteuer ich bestritt,
30 Frames per second der Durchschnitt.

Dennoch war ich erfreut,
doch so geschah es erneut.
Weiteres Glück blieb liegen,
der Monitor war schwarz geblieben.
Der Auslöser schnell bekannt,
in den Himmel sie gesandt.
Meine Grafikkarte war tot,
nun fing an meine große Not.



Pimp my PC 2015 - nun die Rettung?
Aber welche Komponenten sind die Aufstockung?
Die Bewerbung muss sein 1A,
Aufmerksamkeit die Lösung war.
Nun die Hoffnung in dies Gesuch,
das ich nicht brauch ein Taschentuch.
Zum Leben erwecken mein altes Ding,
es wieder wird mein kleiner Liebling.

Auch das Gehäuse wieder alt,
ein Freund des Staubes und es hallt.
Jedes Putzen ist ein Graus,
die Spinnen ich treibe schon fast aus
Die Losung mein Namen hervorbringt,
Und das Upgrade bei euch vereinigt.
Nicht nur für die Schule nun,
auch noch für mein Studium.
Halten soll es bis zum Job,
also am besten nonstop.

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit,
das es war ein kleines Highlight.




Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:

IntelCore I5-4460 @ 3,2 GHz gekühlt mir einem Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
MSI H97 Gaming 3 
 Samsung Green Series 16 GB 
EVGA  SuperNova G1 650W 
Corsair Carbide Air 540
1 HDD (Hitachi Deskstar - 1000GB)
2SSD ( Crucial m4 - 64GB; Crucial M500 - 240GB
1 Laufwerk
6x Lüfter (4xNoiseblocker eloop , 1x Corsair AF140L, 1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2)
1x Lüftersteuerung
1x LED-Streifen



Hier nun meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Damit die Bewerbung komplett ist, noch die Bilder vom Innenraum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Hennemi


----------



## kelsior (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

hatte mir letztens einen größeren Bildschirm mit 1440p gekauft und muss jetzt immer mehr feststellen, dass meine in die Jahre gekommene HD7870 immer unbrauchbarer wird, da die neuen Spiele nun auch nicht wirklich hochperformant programmiert zu sein scheinen (Fallout 4) muss ich wohl in nächster Zeit upgraden und da wäre die aktuell schnellste Grafikkarte doch ein wirklich schönes Upgrade. Daher sieht meine Auswahl auch folgendermaßen aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein Rechner enthält aktuell folgende Komponenten:

CPU: i7 3770k
RAM: 16 GB â 4GB des Typs G.Skill Sniper 1866
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master TX3 Evo (weiß nicht ob ich meinem Mainboard einen Dark Rock Pro 3 antun will, vorallem beim Transport)
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 7870 Windforce 3X OC
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DG
Laufwerke: Ein DVD Laufwerk und das BH16NS40 von LG
Festplatten: 256GB SSD + 2TB HDD + 3TB HDD + 4 TB HDD (Wobei diese eigentlich zum teilen raussollen, sprich er würde wohl nur mit einer 2TB HDD und der SSD eingeschickt werden)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 (leider nicht die PCGH-Edition hätte die mittlerweile gerne wegen der nach rechts öffnenden Tür)


----------



## WillyWunder (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin wertes PCGH Team,

ich dacht mir mal ich mach dann doch nochmal mit, da Facebook mich irgendwie dazu genötigt hat. 
Mein momentaner Spielefreund wird für aktuelle Spiele leider zu langsam und es muss was neues her.
Ich will auch Witcher 3 und vorallem Fallout 4 ausprobieren. Dann werd ich mal die Innereien meines Freundes darbieten:

Auf einem Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4 werkelt ein Intel Q6600 @ 2400 MHz (FSB266), der auch noch ab und zu mal mehr liefern
muss als im lieb ist, nämlich 3000 MHz (FSB333). Das ganze ist "nur" luftgekühlt mit einem Artic Cooler 7 und der brüllt mich
dank seinem Alters ganz schön an.  Als Leckerli hab ich 4 Geil Ultra Series DDR2 Riegel (2x2GB 5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz und 
2x2GB 5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) in den Teller gepackt. Trotz der selben Riegel und der selber Serie ist leider kein Takten der Riegel möglich.
Wurden damals zwecks Geldmangel in einem Abstand von einem Jahr gekauft. Timings laufen auf 4-4-4-12 @ 400MHz was gut geht,
aber die MHz kann ich nicht erhöhen. Mit 2 geht es, mit 4 nicht. Timings schuld. Schon traurig, aber sie gehen auch so,
Für das Visuelle befeuert eine MSI Radeon HD5850 1024MB Twin Frozer II einen Samsung SyncMaster PX2370 LED. 
Ich hoffe ihr seht das Problem mit den 1024MB. Wollt nur nochmals drauf hinweisen. 
Meine Daten fristen ihr da sein auf einer Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA-II mit einem Terabyte Platz. Hungrig ist das Kerlchen natürlich 
auch und  wird durch ein Sharkoon WPM600 Bronze gefüttert. 

Falls ich diese tollen Sachen hier gewinnen sollte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)
(ich will nicht gierig sein, damit ihr noch mehr Gewinnspiele machen könnt, deswegen 11 Punkte über  )

dann werde ich meinen alten Freund der Tochter (11) von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten schenken.
Für älter Spiele, zum lernen, surfen und was man noch so mit dem Alter mit solchen Geräten treibt, reicht "er"
noch allemal aus. Und ich kann bzw brauch mich dann "nur" mit einer Grafikkarte, einer SSD und einem Gehäuse 
beschenken.

Ich wünsche mir natürlich ganz viel Glück bei der Sache. Wollen wir mal nicht so sein: Viel Glück an alle hier!!!

So wertes PCGH Team, ich wünsch euch alles Gute und fröhliches Lesen und Auswerten der ganzen Beiträge.

Beste Grüsse
euer Willy Wunder / Sascha Schmidt


----------



## Rambo00Zocker (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2015!
Dass mein derzeitiges System aufrüstbedürftig ist, ist leider kaum zu übersehen. Es ist nicht nur langsam, sondern auch recht laut. CS:GO läuft noch, aber neuere Spiele kann ich total vergessen. Noch bis vor 6 Monaten steckte eine GTX 9800 darin, die dann aber aufgrund eines Defektes ausgetauscht werden musste.  Wenn ihr ihn aufrüstet, werde ich mir direkt eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen, damit ich dann auch wirklich neuere Spiele spielen kann. Aus den alten Komponenten bastele ich dann einen PC für meine Eltern, die momentan meinen alten PC haben (Athlon XP 2200+ auf einem Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit einer Radeon 950 Pro - extrem oldschool ^_^)

Komponenten meines derzeitgen PCs:
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 mit 2,4 GHz
- Intel Standard Boxed Kühler 
- NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti von Evga
- Asus P5Q Deluxe
- 4x 1GB Qimonda DDR2-800 RAM
- Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
- Western Digital WD Blue 1 TB
- Kingston SSDNow V-Series 128 GB
- Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt
- Gehäuse = ?. Das stammt noch von unserem allerersten PC (700 MHz). Zum Glück ist ATX heute noch aktuell 
- Der grüne Lüfter, den man auf dem Bild sieht, habe ich bei einem WC3-Turnier auf einer LAN gewonnen xD. Es ist leider der einzige Gehäuselüfter darin. Damit der PC nicht zu warm wird, lasse ich die eine Gehäusewand permanent offen stehen. Das ist sicherlich auch ein Grund für die recht hohe Lautstärke des PCs 
- Eizo Foris FS 2434

Die von mir gewählten Aufrüstkomponenten lauten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bitte wählt mich 

Beste Grüße

Johannes


----------



## Swoba (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen Wunderschönen Freitagabend wünsche ich euch allen,
ich Swoba alias Florian bin ein Begeisterter Leser, aber bisher hatte ich die Beiträge nur über Facebook gelesen und bin somit neu hier im Forum. Um nun zum Artikel zu kommen, ich bin Begeistert, das hin und wieder Sponsoren Bereit sind etwas kostenlos anzubieten (in Form von Gewinnspielen etc.), denn so mancher Software Entwickler möchte ja für jede noch so kleine Textur Geld verlangen!! Da ich zudem ein „Update“ für meinen „durchschnittlichen Gaming PC“ von nöten halte, bin ich mal Beigegangen und habe mich kurzer Hand registriert.  Jedenfalls möchte ich kurz auf mein aktuelles System eingehen…! Mit meinem AMD Prozessor bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, jedoch wird dieser im Vergleich sehr Heiß und bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht die Leistung wie diese, von der Firma Intel (Wobei es auch daran liegen könnte, dass meine Lieblingsgames auf Intel & NVIDIA optimiert sind…). Dass War schon dass, was ich zum Thema PC hinzufügen wollte, nicht besonders viel, aber der Rest vom PC läuft ja soweit…
Zudem wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!

Mein „durchschnittlicher Gaming PC“:

Netzteil:	POW ATX 80+ BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 500W
Gehäuse:	GEH ATX Aerocool V3X Advance Evil Green Edition
Grafikkarte:	VGA PCIe 4096MB GTX760
Laufwerk:	DVD RW SATA black (24x) LG
Festplatte 2:	HD 3,5“ SATAIII 1TB WD10EZEX
Festplatte 1:	FLASH SSD 120GB 2,5“ Samsung 840 EVO S-ATA III
RAM:		DDR3 8GB / 1600 Kingston KVR16N11/8 (2x)
CPU-Kühler:	Alpenföhn Civetta PWM (92mm)
CPU:		AMD FX-8350 125W / Vishera Box
Motherboard:	ASUS M5A97 R2.0 (GBL/R/DDRIII)


Mein PC "UPDATE":

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Fotos befinden sich im Anhang, ich hoffe Handyfotos reichen...


----------



## Flensynator (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin  liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

es war einmal ein Student der dachte sich das sein 4,5 Jahre alter Rechner noch voll Fit wäre und sich Blind GTA 5 kaufte. Nach Stundenlanger Installation startete er das Spiel voller Vorfreunde. 

Mit Entsetzen stellte er fest " Ok auf Ultra geht garnichts...Ok... auf Hoch auch nicht....Ernsthaft? Nicht mal auf Niedrig?"  
Sofort schaute er nach neuen Teilen für den PC und wurde auch schnell fündig. 
Jedoch sah es mit dem Geld etwas knapp aus, da das meiste für einen vollen Kühlschrank und Alkohol raus geht 
Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann Spart er noch heute.

Kurz gesagt: Ich kann mit meinem Pc mittlerweile nicht mal die Mindestsystemanforderungen für die neueren Spiele erfüllen. 

Mein System:

Mainboard:_____ASRock H67M  (Sockel 1155// 2x Sockel DDR3 1333//2x USB 3.0//2x SATA III)
Grafikkarte:____AMD Radeon HD 6870 Dual Fan
CPU:____________Intel Core i5-2400  3.1 GHz
CPU-Kühler:___Standard Kühler 
RAM:___________Dimm  2x4GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse:_______Thermaltake V4 Black Edition
Festplatte:_____Samsung HD103SJ 1TB                                    
Netzteil:_______Antec VP 450P
Monitor:_______ASUS VW224T (Nach 2-3 Jahren kaputt gegangen) Jetzt: LG m237wdp (Gebraucht gekauft)

Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte:__ MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G________________(28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: __be quiet! Dark Rock TF____________________(2 Punkte)
RAM:__________2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+)_______________(4 Punkte)
Netzteil:______be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W___(4 Punkte)
Monitor:______Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP__________(7 Punkte)

Gesamt:   45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt bleibt es einfach zu hoffen das die Macht mit mir ist.

Gruß Flensynator


PS: Durch diesen Wettbewerb hatte ich ein Grund das innere meinens Rechners mal zu saugen  Danke


----------



## LeGlim (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,
nun war ich letzes Jahr von meiner frisch erworbenen GTX 745 Voll überzeugt bis ich mittlerweile Leistungsintensivere Spiele spiele.
Daher hoffe ich mit meinem ausgewählten Setup die nächsten Jahre in der Gaming szene zu überleben und dies auch ohne nervige Laggs und mini-Ruckler. 
Ich hoffe das ihr mir eventuell auch noch zusätzlich Tipps für mein PC Setup geben könnt.

Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus 

Liebe Grüße,
Jens H.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Aktueller PC:
Intel Core i5 4440 3.1GHz - 3.3GHz
Intel Boxed CPU Kühler
Nvidia Geforce GTX 745 (gleichwertig wie eine GTX 460)
1TB Toshiba
2x4GB DDR3 Ram

--------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El B. (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

da  ich gerade heute nach neuen Komponenten für mein in die Jahre gekommenes  System gesucht habe, kommt mir diese Aktion sehr gelegen. Mein Case  würde ich nur ungern aufgeben, jedoch besteht im Bereich  Mainboard/Prozessor/Monitor dringer Handlungsbedarf! Die neu erworbene  EVGA Classified 980 fühlt sich meinem I5 750 gegenüber viel zu  dominant...

Aktuell sieht mein System folgendermaßen aus:

IntelCore I5-750 mit Bastellösung Artic Cooler
MSI P55 GD65 
Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB DDR3
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 2.0
Corsair Obsidian 700D
Be Quiet Pure Power 530 CM
2 Samsung SSDs (850 Evo)
1 DVD-Laufwerk
7 Lüfter Wingboost 2 

Samsung 2494 HM als Monitor

Meine Traumkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) - tolles Board / - moderne CPU
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte) - die Bastellösung sieht schrecklich aus
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte) - wenn schon ein neues Board, dann auch neuen Speicher
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte) - wir könnten Freunde werden
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte) - ja, das wär schon schön

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wie gewünscht sind 2 Bilder dabei



FG EL B.


----------



## StephanT (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

ich spiele schon länger meine System aufzurüsten, denn die Performance ist langsam echt Kellerniveau 
Ich möchte weg vom Stromfresser AMD und brauche auch dringend mehr Ram...abgesehen vom Gehäuse welche durch einen Umzug nicht mehr Staub und Katzenhaar sicher ist 
Ich taste mich langsam in Videobearbeitung nach vor und neige auch dazu ab und an Spiele wie Battlefront und Fallout 4.

Die Grafik muss nicht Ultra sein...aber mit meinem System wird selbst BF4 zur Herausforderung. 
Ich denke für spielflüssigen Anspruch sollte eine R9 280X reichen, aber ich hab das Gefühl mein System ist dem gegengestellt.

Vielleicht hat man Glück und ein Team aus Fachleuten machen meine hässliche alte Kiste wieder Fit. Die inneren Werte zählen und ich würde mich sehr freuen.
Allen anderen natürlich viel Glück, die 4 Leute werden sich wohl den Arsch abfreuen. Gute Aktionen, immer weiter so! 

Das tägliche FB stöbern über eure Artikel hat mich sogar einen Acc anlegen lassen 
Für Leihen wie mich, bekomm ich mehr Einblick in die Materie, DANKE!


Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2800Mhz
ASRock 870 Extreme3 R 2.0
2x Kingston DDR 4GB 
SanDisk SDSSDP 128GB
Samsung SSD850Evo 120GB
Western digital 1TB Serial ATA-2 
Radeon R9 280x 4GB
DVD Brenner TSST corp SH-222AB
Mugen Scythe 2 CPU Kühler
be quiet 550W
Monitor ist ein Asus VX238

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Steke (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe Community und PCGH-Staff,

meine Auswahl wollte ich eigentlich recht bescheiden gestallten, was jedoch nicht soo leicht war. 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da sind doch schnell mal 44 Punkte ins Land gegangen. 
 Meine Aktuelle Hardware?
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
<b> CPU</b> :                   Core i5 4690k
CPU-Kühler:   Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition
RAM:                  2x4GB HyperX Fury White
Festplatten: SanDisk Ultra 2 480GB / 2TB irgendeine HDD als Datengrab^^
Grafikkarte1: EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB (Weiß lackiert) (Vom Kumpel günstig bekommen  )
Grafikkarte2: MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming (Weiß lackiert)
Netzteil:           Corsair CX600M (Weiß lackiert)
Lüfter:              Diverse (2xCorsair AF140(Rot Lackiert), 1xArtic F12, 2xThermaltake Riing 14 Rot)
Gehäuse:         Corsair Graphite 760T (Weiß)
Monitor:          LG Ultrawide 29UM65 (Weiß)


Alles ist so ziemlich nach und nach gekommen. Angefangen mit der MSI Graka. 
Als Azubi ist man da doch etwas beschränkt.  
Was mir aber von den o.g. das wichtigste wäre, wäre die Grafikkarte. Da die beiden 770 trotz SLI gerne mal an ihre Grenzen kommen mit nur 2GB Ram. 
Hoffe inständig das da DX12 gut Abhilfe schaffen kann. 

So Please PCGH! 
PIMP MY PC!!!!!!


----------



## shlne (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle hier im Forum! Seit Jahren bin ich Leser der PCGH, halte aber ein Abo nicht nötig, da ich manche Ausgaben überspringe. Euer YT-Auftritt ist aber auch sehr interessant und gerade für die Leser eine gute Ergänzung.

Dies ist der PC:
Core i7 3770 Ivy-Bridge Tray (ohne k)
Scythe Katana 3 Kühler (nicht der dickste Kühler auf Erden, aber reicht immernoch gut aus)
MSI Z77-G45 (nicht das allertollste, aber tut was es soll)
Gainward GTX570 GLH 1,25GB mit Accelero Extreme 3 Kühler (so halblebig montiert und viel zu groß fürs Gehäuse) und einigen kranken Spannungswandlern, außerdem ist der GDDR-RAM viel zu klein
4x 4GB DDR3 1333mhz (teils noname und etwas zu langsam)
Samsung Evo 840 250GB SSD
2x 2TB SATA2 HDD
ASUS BluRay Laufwerk
Seasonic Xseries 650w Netzteil (ist noch ganz neu, nachdem das BeQuiet 630w direkt nach Garantieablauf durchgeraucht ist, hat das neue jetzt 7 Jahre Garantie!)
Lian-Li Gehäuse mit einigen Schrammen und Standard 120/140mm Lüftern, Staubschutz, Innenbeleuchtung zum Basteln, Rainbow-Power-LED (mir war mal beim Löten langweilig)
Benq 24" GL2450 Monitor mit 2ms Reaktionszeit über DVI-I angeschlossen


Wünsche für Pimp My PC:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte) --> Würde zusammen mit dem i7 ziemlich abgehen und die Performance-Drossel der alten GPU endlich lösen *-*
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) --> damit es endlich leise wird, denn die alten Lian-Li Lüfter sind verdammt laut und lassen sich nur sehr grob regeln
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte) --> damit der noname-RAM endlich rausfliegen kann
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte) --> sieht einfach top aus und das Gehäuse hab ich erst neulich nem Freund empfohlen!
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) --> wäre echt cool, den auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ion (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Aktuelle Hardware:*


*CPU* | i5-4590 @ 3.7GHz
*CPU-Kühler* | Scythe Mugen MAX
*Mainboard* | AsRock B85M-ITX
*Arbeitsspeicher* | Kingston Hyper X Fury 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
*Netzteil* | Coolermaster V550
*Grafikkarte* | Asus GTX 780Ti Matrix
*Festplatte* | Western Digital Red 2TB
*SSD* | Samsung SSD 830 128GB 


*
Neue Wunschhardware:*


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


*Bilder vom Innenraum:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Und warum ich?
Deshalb 
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titas2406 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

mein Alterchen hat schon einige Jahre (4-5) auf dem Buckel. Ich würde mich freuen wenn er durch ein Upgrade wieder in der Liga der spielbaren PCS mitspielen könnte.

Er schafft es immerhin bei neueren Spielen mir eine FPS Rate von 15 auf niedrigster Auflösungsstufe zu liefern.
Auch wenn das nicht viel ist, so bin ich doch froh das ich überhaupt am PC spielen kann.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Netzteil: Compucase HEC-550TE-2WX 550W ATC 2.3
Mainboard: Asus M4A785D-M
CPU: AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Vor 5000+
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce 8600GT
RAM: 
2x Corsair CM2X1024 - 6400 
2× UMOX PC2-6400
HDD 
1x Samsung HD105SI - 1TB
1x Samsung HD252KJ - 250GB
1x Seagate ST31500541AS - 1.5TB

Als Monitor dient mir derzeit mein Fernseher, da ich keinen Monitor besitze ^^

Eventuell denkt ihr, dass es sich nicht lohnt ihn aufzurüsten. Ich würde mich aber freuen wenn ihr ihm eine Chance geben könntet 

Dies wäre meine Wunschhardware:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## IronManHH (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelle Hardware:


CPU:                  AMD FX 6100
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
Mainboard:   ASUS M5A99X Evo
RAM:                 Corsaire Vengeance 1600 4x4GB
Grafikkarte:   Gainward Phantom GTX680 4GB
GK Kühler:      Prolimatech MK 26 Black  mit 2x 140mm Prolimatech Blue Vortex
Netzteil:           BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
HDD:                 Seagate 3TB, WD Red 2TB
SSD:                    OCZ Vertex 4 256GB


Neue Wunschhardware:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RedCyberSamurai (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

es wär echt cool von euch, wenn ihr den PC von meinem Bruder etwas aufpimpt.
Ich will ihm eine kleine Überraschung machen 

Sein PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Graka: GTX 660 ti OC 2GB (2x Windforce)
- Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (hochgetaktet auf etwa 3,6 GHz)
- RAM: 3x DDR2 2GB PNY PC2-6400
- Netzteil: BeQuiet 400W Plus Bronze
- Festplatte: 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX HDD
- Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
- Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rex 8 Midi Tower
- Monitor: Acer V193

Das ist echt übel, nicht wahr? xD
Also bitte PCGH, pimp that PC:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


An alle Teilnehmer mit viel Glück ^^


----------



## Totems (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Community 

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum obwohl ich jeden Tag mir die Artikel der pcg und pcgh zu Gemüte führe--Schande über mich da doch die Kommentare manchmal mit das Beste an den Artikeln sind. Häufig gibt es zu vielen Themen von den anderen Lesern schöne Hintergrundinformationen.

Sooo zurück zum Thema ->
Ich würde gerne endlich mal mit meiner Freundin alle aktuellen Spiele und World of Tanks daddeln, aber das ist mit der derzeitigen Möhre einfach nicht möglich. Da läuft nicht viel drauf und wenn,
dann sieht es auch nicht schön aus...mal ganz abgesehen vom 15" Monitor dem das Alter wohl nichts anhaben kann!
Mit einem Upgrade wäre es zumindest mal ein Anfang. *Daumen drück*

Mein derzeitiges System:
Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
CPU Kühler: Scythe Kama PWM 120mm
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 2GB Corsair DDR2 CM2X2048-6400C5 (Wobei einer wohl sporadisch funktioniert, mal wird er beim booten erkannt und manchmal nicht, sehr merkwürdig)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 7650GS
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT E5-500W
Festplatten: 2 x 500GB HDD

Meine Pimp my PC 2015 Auswahl würde wie folgt aussehen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dies sollte ein guter Anfang sein der mit einer passenden Grafikkarte uns beiden in Zukunft viel freude bereiten wird! Die boxed Lüfter reichen mir meistens erst, bis ich nach Jahren anfange zu übertakten und dann muss ein besserer her.

Wirklich eine tolle Aktion vom PCGH-Team und den Sponsoren! Da werden einem noch Wünsche erfüllt und Weihnachten ist gerettet!

Schönen Abend noch wünschen euch Totems, seine Totems + Freundin


----------



## Captain_Bedal (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier steht leider nichts


----------



## Mittendrin (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion !

Ich möchte heute meinen PC für"Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben. Nach langem hin und her, ob ich teilnehmen solle, habe ich mich dann doch entschlossen hier mitzumachen.

Ich habe noch ein gut funktionierendes PC-System aus alten Tagen und eigentlich zu schade zum Ausmustern. Windows XP läuft super. Windows 7,Office, Spiele (Solitär, Minesweeper) und Internet funktionieren, hier allerdings einen passenden Treiber für Sound- und Grafikkarte zu finden, war nicht so leicht. Aber beim Surfen im Internet merkt man dieser Grafikkarte dann doch den mageren Speicher an, es dauert einige Zeit bis zum vollständigen Aufbau der Seiten.

Nun zu Eurer PC-Aktion.
Am liebsten hätte ich mich für die Grafikkarte von MSI (980TI) entschieden, aber hier 'nen passenden Adapter zu finden ...

Mein System besteht aus
- Asus A7V266-E
- AMD-CPU Athlon 1800+
- Asus V8200 T5 Deluxe 64M
- 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
- Promise-Controler (SATA)
- Samsung SSD 830 128GB
- Soundblaster Live 5.1
- Corsair 400W
- Tower

Neues System könnte bestehen aus
- Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
- RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
- Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Besten Dank ! an dieser Stelle für diese Aktion.
Auch wenn es diesmal nicht mit meiner Bewerbung klappen sollte, schön dabei gewesen zu sein.
Schöne Grüsse an alle aus MD.


----------



## sliver1972 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin
Altes system
i7 4770
MSI z97 G43 Gaming 2X2 GB Ram
MSI GTX 770 2GB
Samsung SSD 129 GB
WD HDD 1TB
Hanns G 21" Monitor

wunsch wäre
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)



Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Kann gerade kein aktuelles Foto machen daher eines vom Bau


----------



## Horex (13. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

wär toll wenn ich mich nehmt da, mein dezeitiges System eine Zumutung ist. Spielen ist kauf möglich und beim surfen schmiert der Internet Explorer auch ständig ab. Leider reicht das Geld als Student vorne und hinten. 

Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: Asus P5E WS PRO
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 1GB Patriot DDR2 
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon R7770
Netzteil: Tagan TG700-U33
Festplatten: 250GB HDD

Meine Pimp my PC 2015 Auswahl wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mchackgaming (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne aktuelle Spiele spielen könne und ich würde gerne anfangen zu let´s playen allerdings ist mein pc zu langsam um video zu rendern usw.

Mein Pc System:
cpu: amd x4 630 4x2,8ghz
cpu-fan:Revoltek irgendwas
gpu: saphire radeon r9 270
ram:2x4gb dual channel von crucial
psu: bequiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-350watt
mainboard:Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Laufwerk:LG cd dvd rom laufwerk
Hdds:128gb seageat (auf dem ist das Betriebsystem installiert mehr nicht ,ermöglicht einen schnelleren start auch ohne ssd)
1tb wd
500gb samsung
externe 1tb wd hdd
case:Ein schwarzes atx case das blau beleuchtet ist 2xusb2.0 und audio kabel 
Betriebssystem:Windows 10-64bit Enterprise


So und dann mein wunsch:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Währe schön wenn das funktionieren würde.
Es ist nähmlich echt langweilig nur CS:GO spielen zu können
Euer mchackgaming


----------



## Porkowner (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Setup:

CPU: i5 3570k 3,4Ghz
GPU: R9 390X Tri-X 8GB
Mainboard: ASRock Z77
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP9 1600Mhz 
Netzteil: 600 Watt iwas
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black
Festplatten: auch egal 
Lüfter: kp
 gebt mir das zeug bitte oder ich bin traurig ); und das wollt ihr doch nicht weil ich bin geil und alle anderen teilnehmer tragen schuhe mit klettverschluss


----------



## OlDiePauL58 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, bedauerlicher Weise ist mein Rechner in die Jahre gekommen, genauso wie ich selbst, Meine CPU Intel I5 750 ist nicht mehr die schnellste, mein CPU- Lüfter ??? dreht auch schon seine letzten runden. Und zu guter letzt Auf meinem Gigabyteboard P55 UD3 verabschiedet sich ein SATA- Anschluss nach dem Anderen. Das währen die wichtigsten Komponenten, die ich austauschen müsste. Nur Leider kann ich die Mittel dafür im Moment nicht freisetzen.Mein Lieblings Games: Elder Skrolls Reihe, The Witcher 1-3, Gothic, Fallout 1-4.  Man sagt ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, also nehme ich mal trotz gegenteiliger Lebenserfahrung an einem Gewinnspiel Teil.

Hier kommt meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)
Let`s hope for the Best


----------



## Zomg (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey, erstmal: Eine extrem coole Aktion die auch genau das Problem wiedergibt, welches ich bisher immer beim Aufrüsten meines Computers hatte... Und jetzt als Student ohne Bafög, sieht es aktuell noch schlimmer aus denn je...

Wie dem auch sei! Zunächst zum Einsatzzweck meines Rechners. Dieser wird hauptsächlich für Audioproduktion (Musik), Videoschnitt (YouTube + Gameplay Footage) und Bildbearbeitung (Zeichnen mit dem Grafiktablett) eingesetzt. Das läuft bisher auch ganz gut, allerdings befürchte ich dass mein Hauptmonitor bald den Abgang macht und das wäre für mich fatal...

Dementsprechend auch die Wahl der aufzurüstenden Komponente... Wenn, dann möchte ich ein Up- und kein Downgrade, deshalb sollte schon der 27 Zoller mit der 1440p Auflösung her. Ich hoffe dass das Farbspektrum bei diesem sogar besser ist, als bei dem bisher eingesetzten NEC. Allerdings wird durch die höhere Auflösung auch ein kleines Problem ersichtlich was meine Grafikkarte angeht. 
Für die meisten Spiele werden die 2GB RAM der GTX 770 zwar noch ausreichen, aber eben nicht für alle... Deshalb sollte zumindest die GTX970 als Ersatz her, hauptsächlich wegen dem VRAM... 
Durch Einsatz der neuen Grafikkarte, sollte aber evtl. auch das in die Jahre gekommene OCZ Netzteil ausgetauscht werden, immerhin soll es mir die neuen Komponente nicht abfackeln und da mein Gehäuse noch Top ist, ja... 
Die größere SSD wäre auch super, da ich dann den Video Cache endlich auf die SSD auslagern könnte, zwar wäre ein RAM upgrade auch super... Aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mit der Zeit die 8GB selber kaufen, wenn der ganze Rattenschwanz an sonstigen Anschaffungen weg fällt.... Durch 2 Betriebssysteme sind alleine schon 55 GB nur durch diese belegt... Also habe ich hier allgemein nicht besonders viel Platz zur Verfügung. 
Die Lüfter wären ein schöner Bonus, da die bisher verbauten 2 BeQuiet Lüfter in der Front mir schon einen guten Dienst erweisen und zumindest einer der Arctic Lüfter im Innenraum, scheinbar nicht mehr ganz so gut dreht (hat  u.a. Startschwierigkeiten)... Aber das System läuft bisher schön Kühl, von daher wäre das eher das unwichtigste Upgrade.

*Das Wunschupgrade:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie man sieht habe ich wirklich versucht alle Punkte auszuschöpfen, weil realistisch liege ich auch so - immer etwas über meinem Budget... Da das hier nicht möglich ist, möchte ich zumindest ausnutzen was möglich ist ...

*Mein bisheriges System sieht wie folgt aus:*
Prozessor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.3GHz
Kühler: BeQuiet Pure Rock
Mainboard: MSI Z87 G41 pc mate (Ich habe mich hauptsächlich aus Preis und Controllergründen für dieses Z87 Mainboard entschieden, don't judge me)
RAM:  8 GB DDR3 Avexir Core Series
HDDs: (2(WD)+(3+3 Seagate)+4(WD))TB
SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX770 2GB
Gehäuse: NZXT H2 Classic
Soundkarte: Speedlink Stage 5.1
Betriebssysteme: Windows 10 (Gaming) + 8.1 (Video+Audio)
Monitore: 24" NEC Multisync EA241WM + 19" BENQ T903

Auf YouTube findet ihr eine Videoübersicht des Innenraums... Ja ich hab leider kein Foto mehr und die kompletten Verkabelungen in der Ecke möchte ich nur lösen wenn ein konkreter Verdacht besteht, dass ich was dafür bekomme ... Und als Foto gibt es noch eins von meinem Arbeitsplatz .

Es ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein toller Computer, den ich mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Budget bestmöglich an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst habe. Die Teile die ich durch euch upgraden lassen würde, wären im Moment wirklich das Sahnehäubchen auf dem System. Wenn es mit dem Monitor passiert, leider dann zwar ein Muss... Theoretisch... Realistisch würde ich mir als Ersatz momentan sowieso nichts anderes als einen stinknormalen FullHD Monitor aus den Kleinanzeigen leisten können, von daher würden die Upgrades sich dann relativieren... Aber ich drücke mir mal die Daumen, dass ihr meinen PC pimpen wollt (Und da ich heute Geburtstag hab... Ja *hust* ne) .


----------



## schakal1109 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Community, liebe Leser/in,

hiermit bewerbe ich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015!  Ich versuche es mal mit der Bewerbung, leider glaube ich dass ich eh nicht in Betracht komme.



Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z77A-GD65, I5 2300
Grafikkarte:           AMD Radeon 7870 Ghz 2G
CPU- Kühler:         HR-Macho 02
RAM:                         4 × 2 GiByte DDR3-1333
Netzteil:                   Sharkoon WPM 500
Festplatten:           WD 3TB, SSD Samsung 830 120GB
Monitor:                   ASUS VW266
Gehäuse:                 Nanoxia Deep Silence

Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)


Gruesse an Alle


----------



## PowerfuchsHD (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey PC Games and Hardware Redaktion!
Ich finde es sehr cool, dass das Magazin so tolle Gewinnspiele macht! Die Idee mit dem Auswählen z.B. zwischen Mainboard/CPU und Grafikarte ist sehr gut! Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde. Ich weiß das ich schon ein etwas besseres System habe, aber ich trotzdem ein besseres gebrauchen könnte. Ich spiele zur Zeit nur Minecraft aber würde gerne noch andere leistungstarke Spiele zocken. Dafür ist das System leider zu schwach.

Das habe ich mir ausgewählt:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger PC das vollgende System:
Mainboard/CPU:  AMD Sockel AM3+ (1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x1, 1 x PCI, 4 x SATA 3Gb/s, 2 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse, 1xDVI, 1xD-Sub, 1 x GBIT-LAN, 4xUSB 2.0, 3xAudio jack)/ AMD Hexa-Core FX 6300, 6 Kerne, 4.1GHz Turbo
CPU Kühler: Standart Kühler vom CPU
RAM:  8192 MB DDR3 PC-1600 RAM
Netzteil: 420W ATX Netzteil
Monitor: 22" LED Monitor - Auflösung 1920x1080 (FullHD) - Helligkeit: 250cd/m² - Kontrast: 1000:1 - Reaktionszeit: 5ms - Blickwinkel: 170°/160° - Besonderheiten: LED-Backlight, unterstützt HDCP - Stromverbrauch: 28W (typisch), 1W (Standby)
Card Reader: CF-, SD- ,SDHC- ,M2-, MicroSD-, SM-, MMC-, MD-, MS-Card, inkl. USB 2.0 Port
Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA II HDD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya II Gaming Midi Tower (H: 40cm x B: 17cm x T: 43cm), Seitenteile einzeln abnehmbar, Farbe schwarz
Grafikarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 750 2048MB DDR5, DirectX® 11, VGA, DVI, HDMI

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich gewinne! 
Ich hoffe ich konnte der Redaktion genaue Infos über meinen PC geben. Genauso habe ich ein Bild vom PC Innenraum als Anhang hinzugefügt. Ich hoffe das Bild genügt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen PowerfuchsHD


----------



## SvenPittelkow (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag, PCGH und allen anderen Teilnehmern
 Ich habe momentan in meinem Baby

Ein I7 4790 der momentan noch recht gut läuft
Eine GTX 750 die leider  nicht mehr für spiele richtig läuft
8gb Ddr3 Ram von Geil
Als Mainboard das Asus B85M-E
1Tb HDD Speicher
Ein ziemlich großen Tower von Eterno

Was ich mir gerne wünchen würde für mein Baby

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G                      (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF                              (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+)                                   (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W    (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1                        (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)
Ich wünche allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Erfolg und euch schönes schaffen beim Kommentare nachschauen 
Liebe Grüße
Von mir (Sven Pittelkow) und meinem Baby


----------



## Schaukelbremser (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

ich bewerbe mich auch mal mit meinem PC zum aufrüsten. Schade das man gezwungen ist einen Monitor zu nehmen, hier wäre ein Alternative Sinnvoll gewesen.
Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriges System sieht so aus:

- ASUS M5A99X Evo Mainboard
- AMD FX8320 Prozessor
- Akasa Nero AK967 Kühler
- 2x4GB RAM G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D
- be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 580W Netzteil
- Palit GeForce GTX660
- CoolerMaster Stacker CM830 Gehäuse
- ASUS Xonar D2X Soundkarte + Harman & Kardon Soundsticks 2
- Acer S273 HL 27" + BenQ FP783 17" Monitor (den 17er könnte ich endlich mal ersetzen  )
- OCZ Vertex4 256GB SSD + Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB HDD

Ich hoffe ich gewinne. Ich lese seid Stunde 0 das Magazin und bin seid ca. 8 Jahren Abonnent.

Grüße aus dem Ländle
Schaukelbremser


----------



## Piconnor (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Dann will ich auch mal mein Glück probieren. Mein jetziges System sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU:                    Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 mit 2,66Ghz
CPU-Kühler:    Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Mainboard:      Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
RAM:                   4x 1GB Corsair DDR2-800 XMS
Grafikkarte:     PowerColor HD7950 PCS+ 3GB
HD:                      250GB WD
Netzteil:            be quiet! P6-600W
Gehäuse:           Aerocool AeroEngine II
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2494 24"

Was könnte gepimpt werden und warum?

MB+CPU o. Graka? Mit der Grafikkarte kann ich noch leben, daher ist ein Upgrade des Mainboard und der CPU sinnvoller. Und wenn man da noch ein wenig OC-Potenzial hat, ist das auch nicht schlecht.

CPU-Kühler o. Lüfter-Sets? Mit der obigen Auswahl würde hier natürlich auch ein neuer Kühler fällig werden. Der Topflow macht sich bestimmt gut im Seitenteilfenster und hat genug Leistung für kleine OC-Experimente.

RAM o. SSD? Ebenso ist hier mit einem neuen Mainboard neues RAM von nöten, 16GB sind auch langfristig für mich ausreichend. Und die kleine HD ist sowieso ein bald ausgetauschtes Provisorium, weil sich die alte verabschiedet hat.

Netzteil o. Gehäuse? Die schwierigste Entscheidung, beides ist alt. Letzlich scheint mir eine neues NT wichtiger zu sein, bevor das alte seinen Geist aufgibt. Und ein Gehäuse wird wohl nicht so schnell auseinander fallen. Zudem kann ich mir mit dem Kabelmanagement etwas mehr Ordnung und Platz im Gehäuse verschaffen.

Monitor? Und in dem Zuge ist ein neuer und größerer Monitor auch gut, der alte 24" ist mittlerweile auch schon 5-6 Jahre alt und war noch nie optimal.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich die folgenden Teile ausgewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) Nicht nötig!

Soll getauscht werden gegen:

ASRock 68 Z3 Pro/ i7 2600k
Alpenfön Brocken (1)
2x 4 GiB DDR 3 1333er
be quiet Pure Power L7 530 Watt
Monitor nicht nötig (mein aktueller Dell U2515H)

Wäre hoch erfreut wenn ich mein Drachen dagegen eintauschen kann! 
Das Bild des grauens dient als Bewerbung  

Hier ein Bild des grauens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was man hier nicht sogut erkennen kann ist: Das CPU Netzkabel verläuft zwischen Soundkarte, Grafikkarte sowie CPU   Passte nicht anders.


----------



## Tig_ (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also auch wenn mein PC nicht gerade der schlechteste ist :

Gehäuse       : ARLT A3606
CPU                : i5-4670K
RAM               : DDR3 2 x 4096 MB
Mainboard  : MSI Z87 -G43
GPU               : MSI GTX 760
Festplatte   : Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
                           WD Green Edition 2000 GB
Netzteil       : NoName 500W 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wären folgende Upgrades schon eine schöne Sache :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Falls jemand ideen hätte wie z.B. downgrade am Netzteil und statdessen ehr Lüfter oder so was bitte Melden bin net ganz so erfahren. 
Danke dafür schon mal im vorraus 


Und jetzt zu dem was ich mir dabei gedacht habe,


MB oder GPU?
Hierbei war ich mir am Anfang erst einmal unsicher. Allerdings komme ich mit meiner CPU super über die runden und mein MB ist auch nicht so schlecht, von dem her ist die GPU beim Spielen in meinen Augen klar im vorteil.

Warum keine Kühler bzw. Lüfter?
Nun ja mein PC wird nicht arg warm, und solange ich nicht übertakte kommen da auch keine Probleme auf. Desweitern konnte ich so auch ein Paar Punkte Spaaren.

RAM oder Festplatte?
Wie warscheinlich ist jedem der ein wenig ahnung hat schon aufgefallen ist. Speicher habe ich mehr als genug. Allerdings ist mein RAM mit 8BG etwas knapp bemessen, von dem her erschien er mir als die Bessere wahl. 
Wiso DDR 3 und nicht DD4? Ganz einfach DDR4 ist inkompatibel mit meinem Mainboard.

Netzteil oder Gehäuse?
Auch wenn mein Gehause kein Blickfang ist, was solls. Ich entscheide mich lieber für das Netzteil weil, der Stromverbrauch mit der GTX 980Ti natürlich kräftig in die Höhe steigt. Ok 850W ist viel aber man weiß ja nie beim aufrüsten. Desweitern könnte ich dann meine GTX 760 für Physics berechnungen weiterhin verbaut lassen.

Zum Monitor gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, die Punkte waren eben noch da. 





Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal bei euch für diese wirklich coole Aktion und bei den Sponsoren. Das ist wirklich eine klasse Aktion.
Außerdem ist die Idee mit den Punkten wirklich gelungen da kann man selber entscheiden kann was man eventuel bekommt.

Danke Daumen hoch


----------



## nextsounds (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für einen Platz unter den 4 *PIMP MY PC 2015 *Gewinnern.


Wie ihr an meiner alten Konfiguration erkennen könnt, haben einige Teile schon bis zu 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Der Midi Tower begleitet mich schon 10 Jahre!
Einige kleine Upgrades habe ich, wenn es mal passte, schon durchgeführt.


Und da liegt die Platine begraben! Denn einige aktuelle und auch kommende Titel, werde ich damit nicht in voller Pracht genießen können. Games wie Star Wars Battlefront, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Need for Speed 2015 und Anno 2205 werden nicht optimal laufen. 

Dies ist der Hauptgrund für meine Bewerbung. Außerdem ist es heute nicht mehr so einfach wie früher, regelmäßige Upgrades zu finanzieren. Die Familie, Haus und der Garten stehen da meistens im Vordergrund (Carport wartet auch schon seit 3 Jahren ). Da stehen größere Hobbyinvestitionen oft Jahre hinten an.

Monat für Monat halte ich mich mit meinem PCGH Abo über Wasser und festige mein Wissen mit dem gut zusammen gestelltem Fachblatt und bleibe somit auf dem Laufenden.
Gern würde ich auch materiell mal wieder mit mischen können, und da kommt Eure geniale Aktion ins Spiel. Los geht`s....   


Vorhandene Konfiguration


ASUS P5Q Deluxe Sockel 775 Mainboard
Intel Core2Quad 9550s CPU
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler + 1x 120mm BeQuiet! CPU Kühlung
4x2GB OCZ Reaper PC2-8500 DDR2-1066 RAM
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti 2GB Windforce GPU
BeQuiet! Straight Power BQT E7-CM-580W  Netzteil
Western Digital WD 10EADS Caviar Green 1TB HDD
Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB SSD
LianLi PC-60B plus MidiTower Gehäuse
3x 120mm Gehäuselüfter


Mein neustes Stück ist die Grafikkarte. Durch das Grundgerüst, bestehend aus einem Sockel 775 Board, einer sehr treuen aber in die Jahre gekommenden CPU (aktuell ist nun schon die 6. 
iCore-Generation am Laufen  ) und passendem DDR2 RAM ( ist DDR3 nicht seit Jahren schon Serie  ) wird die GTX660Ti sicher schon seit dem Tag des Einbaus ausgebremst. Eine neue Grafikkarte hätte  da kein Sinn gemacht. Deshalb habe ich mich für eine aktuelle CPU + Board und neuem Speicher entschieden.


Der Prolimatech muss systembedingt weichen, aber der Dark RockTF hat sicher noch ein paar Reserven um die Intel Core i5-6600K CPU leise herauszufordern. Und durch die Top Flow Technik wird auch das Mainboard ein wenig mehr belüftet.


Da ich schon eine SSD für das OS besitze, und eine große HDD als Datenspeicher integriert ist, benötige ich an dieser Stelle keine Neuerung. Eine SATA3 SSD war bisher auch nicht sinnvoll, da die passende Schnittstelle fehlte. Eine aktuelle SSD kann man mit neuem Grundgerüst aber günstig nachrüsten.


Ein Tausch meines alten Netzteils ist sicher nicht zwingend notwendig, aber ich wollte keine Punkte verschenken. Die heutige Hardware  hat ein gutes Energie-/Leistungsverhältnis  ("ja", es gibt Ausnahmen ), und aus diesem Grund soll es halt das Straight Power 10-CM 600W sein. Es ist auf dem neuesten Stand, effizienter und gibt einem späteren GPU Upgrade ( hier die Ausnahme  ) ein wenig mehr Puffer.


Mit dem gutem LianLi bin ich seit 10 Jahren super zufrieden. Ein Alugehäuse, welches unter den Silencern heute immer noch mitspielen kann. Es gibt keinen Grundes zu tauschen!


Was den Monitor angeht, hatte ich nie einen, der bei schnellen Bewegungen ein stabiles und scharfes Bild lieferte. Mein jetziger 26Zoll Samsung LCD (auch schon über 6 Jahre alt) verbraucht zu viel Strom und ist recht klobig.

Der neue 27 Zoll LED Screen soll dann meine Augen verwöhnen. 


Gut! Damit wäre alles gesagt und Gründe gibt es genug ein Gewinner zu werden. Alle Punkte sind vergeben. Nun folgt nur noch ein Bild des Inneren Alten und die Wunschauflistung im Detail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PIMP MY PC 2015* Konfiguration


*Mainboard/CPU:* MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet!  Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
*RAM:* 4 × 8 GiByteDDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W (4 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama ProLiteB2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Viel Glück auch allen Mitbewerbern. 


 Danke , liebes PCGH Team für eine so faire Aufrüstaktion. 


Es muss ja nicht immer alles neu, das tut auch der Umwelt viel Gutes.


Euer, seit 2006 treuer Abonnent und Fachlektüreverschlinger NEXTSOUNDS​


----------



## Synaticz (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion, 
ich finde euer Magazin und vorallem euren YouTube Kanal sehr unterhaltsam und informativ.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, hier mein derzeitiger Pc:

Gehäuse : Irgendein HP Gehäuse
CPU : i5-2500 3,30 GHz
RAM : DDR3 2 x 2 GB
Mainboard : Noname
GPU : Nvidia Geforce GT 420
Festplatte : 1tb Seagate Barracuda 7200
Netzteil : NoName 300W
Monitor: 4:3 Samsung TFT  S-VGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr schon seht, ist mein Pc nicht der beste. Als ich mir Anno 2011 meinen Hp Pavillion gekauft habe, habe ich nicht vorgehabt mit ihm etwas zu Spielen (Dafür hatte ich damals die xbox). In den letzten Jahren habe ich aber begonnen Steam zu erforschen und bin mittlerweile auch Anhänger der Pc Gaming Community. So bin ich auch zu euch gestoßen und habe seit dem viel über Pcs gelernt und euer Team kennengelernt, Danke dafür !!

Leider habe ich dann in letzter Zeit gemerkt das mein Pc nicht nur viel zu langsam zum Zocken, sondern allgemein viel zu alt ist. Da kommt mir doch eure Pimp my Pc Aktion gerade recht . Das man auch noch einen Monitor dazu bekommt ist  ein wirklich gute Idee, ich habe mir irgendwie nie einen neuen Monitor gekauft, sonder immer in Spiele investiert . Daher habe ich auch nur einen 4:3 der noch nicht einmal HD Auflösung bietet. Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher wieso ? ich kannte es halt nicht anders und sah keine Grund zum wechsel. Als aber Anfang dieses Jahres ein neuer Fernseher ins Haus gekommen ist, ist mir mein Alter Monitor doch zu viel geworden. Da mein Computer aber nur über eine sehr geringe Grafikleistung verfügt, mach ein FullHD Monitor wenig Sinn. Deswegen finde ich es eine sehr gute Idee einen  Monitor mit in das Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel einzubeziehen. Zu einem Pc gehört nämlich auch ein Anzeigegerät . 

Habe schon letztes Jahr in er PCGH die Pimp Aktion von 2014 gelesen, aber bin irgendwie nicht darauf gekommen selbst mit zumachen. Deshalb bewerbe ich mich jetzt als treuer Leser bei euch, und hoffentlich zu gewinnen. Ich fände es auch super wenn darüber in der nächsten PCGH berichtet wird.  

Hier mein Wunsch für den Aufrüstrechner:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso diese Auswahl ?

Die GTX 970  da mein i5 2500 noch ausreicht, die GT 420 aber zum Spielen so ungeeignet wie mein Netzteil für eine 970, somit ist das Straight Power 10 auch erklärt. Eine SSD da die bisher eingebaute 1tb Festplatte UNGLAUBLICH langsam ist. Den Monitor habe ich ausgewählt da ich mir einfach vorstellen kann das ein Monitor mit solch einer Auflösung und Größe einfach nur Wunderbar sein muss. Zu guter letzt der Cpu Kühler, habe ich einfach ausgewählt da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte. Wenn ihr findet das die Gehäuse Lüfter sinnvoller sind, dann rüstet die aus.

Ich hoffe ihr wählt mich zu einem sehr Glücklichen Gewinner !

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal bei euch für eure Informative und Unterhaltsame Arbeit egal ob auf dem Papier, im Internet oder als Video. 
Ich finde die Idee mit den Punkten gut, da man genau auswählen kann was man haben will, außerdem habt ihr mich dazu gebracht mir mal das PCGH Forum anzuschauen, gibt hier wirklich gute Beiträge . Grüßt bitte Frank Stöwer aka Spieleonkel von mir  Finde das man bei ihm merkt wie gern er seinen Beruf hat und wie viel Spaß er mit Gaming hat. 

Danke PCGH Team


----------



## FunnyChaos (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Alles fing mit einen einfachen Nintendo DS im Jahr 2007 an, als ich den bekam merkte ich schon, wie cool spielen ist.
Ich habe erst mit Mario Kart angefangen und es natürlich auch gesuchtet, dann kamen New Super Mario Bros, Pokémon, Animal Crossing Wild Life und viele andere dazu.
Nach 1 Jahr kam dann die Wii, die mich auch sehr fazieniert hat, durch die Bewegungssensoren (von den ich vor 7 Jahren natürlich nichts wusste, als
7 Jahren alter Junge, weil ich mich nur auf's Spielen konzentriert habe ), die zu einem aktiven Spielen führte und ganz anders war, als wenn man
sich in eine Ecke verkriecht um mit dem DS zu spielen. Man bekam in der Wii Box das Spiel "Wii Sports",was sehr cool war, danach kam Wii Sports Resort, das auch viele neue 
Sachen mit sich brauchte. Später holte ich mir Mario Kart, Rayman Raving Rabbids und nichtzu vergessen vor 4 Jahren mein absolutes Lieblings Game "Skylanders". Dann kam 1 Jahr
später die Wii U raus, die mich nicht überzeugt hat und ich sie mir deshalb auch nicht gekauft habe. Es kamen aber leider nur noch Wii U Spiele raus, die Wii wurde 
vernachlässigt und habe ich dann auch mit der Konsole aufgehört. Kurz darauf habe ich mir ein Laptop für 700€ geholt und ich habe gemerkt, dass das besser als alles andere ist.
Mich überraschte die Grafik und dieses neue Spielgefühl. Als erstes holte ich mir nur Free to Play Games, wie z.B. World of Tanks, danach meldete ich mich bei Steam an und 
bekam eine Auswahl von über tausend Spielen. Mein erstes Spiel (glaube ich) war Garrys Mod, was ich sehr gefeiert habe und ständig mit Freunden gespielt habe. Danach
kam Far Cry 3, das beste Open World Game was ich gespielt habe, aber leider konnte ich es nicht richtig genießen, weil das Spiel mein Laptop schon in die Knie gezwungen hat .
Nachdem ich dann Far Cry 3 durchgespielt habe, holte ich mir "Tomb Raider", auch nicht schlecht das Spiel, aber ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie bei Far Cry 3. Später 
wurde mir das alles zu doof und ich holte mir ein richtigen PC, der mehr konnte als mein Laptop, aber leider war der PC schon ein paar Jährchen älter, da ich den meiner Eltern
bekam. Der PC konnte zwar Tomb Raider und Far Cry aushalten und ich konnte mit 40 FPS auf "hoch" spielen, nur leider war schon der Prozessor etwas alt (AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925) 
aber nun gut.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kommen wir zum Eigentlichen....warum ich den neue Prozessor haben will und die anderen verschiedenen Sachen.

Ich könnte endlich mal den doofen alten Prozessor aus meinem Pc rausnehmen (nicht ich, aber Ihr), der sowieso nicht mehr mit den heutigen mithalten kann und die Spiele schafft.
Ein "neuer" frischer PC, der nicht über 4 Jahre alt ist, bringt natürlich auch Vorteile mit sich, wie z.B. mal Arma 3 ordentlich zu spielen (und ja.. Arma 
hat an sich nicht die beste Performance, trotzdem), durch meine GTX 760 schaffe ich es zwar höchstens 30 FPS zuhaben, aber im Durchschnitt liegt es bei 20.
Man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen, falls ich gewinnen würde und fast alles neu bekomme, spare ich circa 1000€ und ich kann meinen Freunden auf die
Nerven gehen und sagen, dass ich jetzt ein besser PC als sie habe  Und ich würde mir denn auch mal "The Witcher 3" holen, denn dann schafft der PC es auch richtig.

Zu dem RAM...würde ich einfach sagen, dass man es immer haben kann. 32GB sind natürlich auch sehr viel, ich werde es auch niemals ausnutzen können, denn ich arbeite nicht am
PC, aber ich hatte noch genung Punkte  Also, wieso nicht.

Warum ich das Gehäuse haben will? Es sieht einfach mega cool aus!! Besonders mit dem Sichtfenster, hat Stil und es ist auch leise (hoffe ich).

Nun noch zum Monitor. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe kostet der über 400€ und dafür nur 7 Punkte, ein gutes Geschäfft 
Nein, aber mal im Ernst. Ein zweiter Monitor geht eigentlich immer. Egal ob man jetzt nur spielt oder auch programmiert.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So, das war jetzt auch von mir, aber Ihr wolltet ja noch wissen, wie man die Aktion findet. Ich finde die sehr gut! Die Auswahl ist vielleicht ein bisschen rar für manch 
andere, aber ich habe das was ich brauche. Hätte zwar eher gerne das Produkt "MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K" genommen, aber es hat dann einfach nicht mehr 
von den Punkten her gepasst. Man kann ja nicht alles haben  Mir hat auch sehr das Punktesystem gefallen. Die 45 waren nicht zu viel oder zu wening, hat gut gepasst.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ausgesuchte Hardware:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)




Momentane Hardware:

Mainboard: Medion MS-7646
CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 925 2,80 GHz
Kühler: Boxed
RAM:8 GB
Grafikkarte: GTX 760
SSD: Intenso SSD 
256GB



Mit vielen Grüßen und ein gutes schaffen beim Aussuchen 

FunnyChaos


----------



## dashorrorkid (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

Meine Selbst zusammen Gebastelter Computer braucht dringend eine Generalüberholung, Deswegen Bewerbe ich mich.


Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 @ 3.00 GHz
CPU-Kühler | Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler 
Mainboard | Asus P5P43TD
Grafikkarte | Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 OC @ 800MHz
RAM | 4x2GB DDR3 1333MHz Mushkin enchanced Silverline
Netzteil | Rhombutech RT-550G
Festplatten | Toshiba DT01ACA200 2000GB 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advance mit Window Kit


Meine Auswahl: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich riesig Freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde!
Desweiteren habe ich Bilder hinzugefügt


----------



## tris0x (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



> Unser tägliches Upgrade gib uns Heute.


Ich bin kein Mann vieler Worte. In unserer heutigen Zeit in der es nurnoch um Konsum geht. Um Geld und Arbeit und die Schnelllebigkeit, die uns manchmal einholen kann, übersehen wir oft diese, die etwas zurückgeben wollen. Aktionen wie die eure sind Dinge, die ein Lächeln auf mein Gesicht zaubern, unabhängig davon ob ich davon profitiere oder nicht. Egal wen Ihr auswählt - diese Leute werden sich unfassbar Glücklich schätzen.

Selbstverständlich möchte ich ebenfalls teilnehmen. Entsprechend hier noch meine aktuellen Specs inklusive Foto des Innenraums:



> Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Mugen 2
> Grafik: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+
> ...



Und hier mein Wunschupgrade:


> Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
> RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
> ...



Abschließend bedanke ich mich bei der Redaktion für diese wunderbare Möglichkeit und wünsche jedem einzelnen der Teilnehmer viel viel Glück, auf dass er ausgewählt wird.

Liebe Grüße
tris0x


----------



## AbeZeamann (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion.

Im Laufe des Jahres habe ich meinem PC selbst das ein oder andere Upgrade gegönnt. Mit einem i3-2130 und einer Radeon HD 6850 war im Jahr 2015 spieletechnisch nicht mehr viel anzufangen.
Mein aktuelles System sieht daher zur Zeit so aus:

Prozessor: i7-2600k
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3 SE
Grafik: ASUS Radeon R9 290X
Ram: 16GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500GB
HDD: Toshiba 2TB 7.200 U/min
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X1
Monitor: BenQ GW2760S 

Meine Wunschkombination wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Warum habe ich diese Komponenten gewählt:

Wie bereits angedeutet habe ich meinen PC selbst schon ein wenig gepimpt. Eigentlich hatte ich auch vor meinen Rechner komplett gegen einen Neuen zu erseten. Leider war meine Frau von der Idee nicht ganz so begeistert und hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich doch mein Geld lieber in unsere Hochzeit, den Flitterwochen und den geplanten Umzug investieren soll....naja, so ganz unrecht hatte sie ja nun doch nicht....Der eine oder andere non euch mag das vielleicht auch kennen...(naja, immerhin konnte ich ihr den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte abschwatzen XP)

So, schluss mit dem Geschwafel:
Der i5-6600k wäre auch mein Objekt der Begierde gewesen. Schöner Prozessor, schönes Board....was will man mehr!
Ja, aus dem Prozesser kann man ja auch noch so ein paar Hz rauskitzeln, dafür gibts nen ordentlichen Kühler oben drauf.
Intels neue Plattform, da gehört eindeutig DDR4 Speicher dazu. 16GiByte sind da auch mehr als ausreichend!
Bei dem Netzteil habe ich mich für das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W, auch dieses ist für meine Anwendung völlig ausreichend. Da zudem mein jetziges Netzteil kein Kabelmanagement bietet, wäre das ein sinnvolles Upgrade.
So, und da ich eirst vor kurzem die R9-290X erstanden habe, muss eigentlich auch ein vernünftiger Monitor her. Den BenQ GW2760S habe ich mir fürs schreiben meiner Diplomarbeit geholt, dafür hat er super Dienste geleistet. Aber so richtig viel Freude beim spielen kommt da nicht auf. Gerade Freesync und die Auflösung von 2560x1440 des iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 sollten meiner Grafikkarte Freude bereiten.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und ich wünsche allen viel Glück!
Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## MHS (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag an alle 

ich würde mich hier auch gerne mit meinem System bewerben. Es handelt sich dabei um mein inzwischen ziemlich betagtes Main-System, mit dem ich sowohl meine Uniarbeiten (Ich studiere Informatik) erledige, als auch gerne spiele.

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 übertaktet auf 3,4 GHz
RAM: 3x 2GB DDR2 + 1GB DDR2 (verschiedene) @800 MHz
Mainboard: ASUS P5QL-E
GPU:  PowerColor Radeon PCS+ HD 6850
CPU-Kühler: Gelid Tranquillo Rev 2 
Netzteil: Tronje Force Majeure PC Netzteil 550 W
HDD 1: 250 GB
HDD 2: 3 TB
Case-Lüfter: No-Name 90 mm
Monitor: LG 42UB820V (in Ermangelung eines Monitors nur den TV in 4k @ 30Hz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso ich diesen Weg gewählt habe:
Für Weihnachten war sowieso ein Grafikkarten Upgrade geplant (für mehr reicht das Budget grade nicht..) wobei ich bei meinem Gehäuse für eine vernünftige Grafikkarte den Festplattenkäfig entfernen muss und dann folglich meine zwei HDDs irgendwie ins Gehäuse legen, bis dafür das Geld da ist(muss leider Prioritäten setzen und eine Grafikkarte bietet deutlich mehr Nutzen als nur ein neues Gehäuse) Dazu kommt, dass die Karte vermutlich abhängig vom Spiel von meinem alten Core 2 Quad ausgebremst wird und da dann auch ein Upgrade folgen muss.. mit Mainboard, RAM, CPU und neuem CPU-Kühler auf einmal, was derzeit leider nicht drin ist. Zusätzlich weiß ich nicht, wann ich in der Zukunft über ein Upgrade der CPU nachdenken kann und möchte so erstman für die Zukunft sicher sein (deshalb das Set mit dem i7 6700K)  DDR4 RAM und CPU-Lüfter(vorzugsweise den, mit höherer Kühlkraft um späteres OC zu ermöglichen), kompatibel zum 1151 Sockel, ist daher Pflicht, damit mein System noch lauffähig ist. Sowohl ein Gehäuse als auch ein neues Netzteil werden irgendwann folgen müssen, aber aus oben genanntem Grund(lange GPU) ist in meinem Wunschupgrade das Gehäuse zu finden.


Upgradepfad:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wäre also wirklich schön wenn es mit einem Upgrade klappen würde


----------



## AndiG (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
es wäre schön wenn es mit dem Upgrade klappen würde, da ich dann ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk hätte 

Meine Konfiguration
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX-6300
GPU: HIS Radeon r9 270x
RAM: Corsair XMS3 8gb Kit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430 W
SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 256 GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R
Monitor: ACER S242HL


----------



## fizz (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

haben Sie das schon mal gehört?



„Ich habe nichts zum Anziehen!“,
„Das sind alles Sachen für den Hausgebrauch!“,
„Auf dieses Angebot habe ich schon Jahre ( ! ) gewartet! (Also muss ich jetzt kaufen!)“.

Drei beispielhafte Aussagen meiner Frau weshalb ihr Spiele-PC „im Moment“ nicht aufgerüstet werden kann. Welcher Mann kennt nicht mindesten eine Aussage davon von seiner Frau.

Daher also meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015.

Grundsätzlich haben wir im Haushalt eine Aufrüst-Kette. Mein PC erhält ein Upgrade, ihrer bekommt meine „alten“ Teile. Leider mussten wir uns nun neben neuer Kleidung für die Gattin auch noch ein Reihenhaus kaufen, somit bleibt für meinen PC und schlussendlich auch für ihren kein Spielraum für ein Upgrade. Gleichzeitig möchte meine Dame natürlich immer neue Spiele mit mir spielen. Das Dilemma sollte nun auch dem letzten Leser aufgefallen sein… 

Helfen Sie meiner Frau noch eine Handtasche oder irgendwelche Dinge zu kaufen die ich nicht mal kenne, berücksichtigen Sie unsere Bewerbung für „Pimp my PC 2015“, damit wir endlich wieder aktuelle Spiele zusammen spielen können.

Unabhängig davon ob jemand anders gewinnt oder wir berücksichtigt werden:
Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht die für uns richtige Kombination an Teilen zusammen zu stellen. Die Idee des Aufrüstpfades mit sich gegenseitig ausschließenden Komponenten in das Gewinnspiel einzubauen finden wir sehr gut. 


Aktuelle Konfiguration:

*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon Rebel 9 
*Netzteil*: BeQuiet Pure Power L8 530W CM 
*Mainboard*: MSI P55-GD65 
*Prozessor*: Intel Core i7-860 
*Prozessor-Kühler*: Scythe Mugen 2 mit BeQuiet Silent Wing 
*Grafikkarte*: ASUS NVidia GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II mit 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2 x G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBRL 
*Erweiterungskarte 1*: LogiLink PC0054 PCI-E USB3.0 Karte 
*Erweiterungskarte 2*: Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-150 
*System und 2 Spiele auf*: Samsung SSD 840 Basic 250 GB 
*Weitere Programme / Spiele auf*: Seagate ST500LM000 500 GB SSHD 
*Sinnlos noch verbaut*: defektes Sony PATA DVD-Laufwerk... 
Das Ganze an einem Samsung SyncMaster T260 



Unsere Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Warum welche Komponenten?* 
(mit wahrscheinlichen Worten meiner Frau):

Die Grafikkarte für: „Das ist ja *hübsch*!“ (prachtvolle Grafik mit Downsampling)
Die Lüfter für: „Da kommt aber *warm*e Luft raus. Und warum ist der überhaupt so *laut*?“
Die SSD für: „Warum lädt der so *lange*? Da könntest du (der Gatte) doch noch schnell (Aufzählung von Aufgaben im Haushalt) erledigen!“
Das Gehäuse für (siehe Lüfter und): „Da fehlt Farbe und außerdem ist es *hässlich*!“
Den Monitor für: „Der *Rahmen *des Bildschirms ist viel *zu breit*!“

Viel Erfolg und Glück auch für alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## mdarlath (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit bei Ihnen für Pimp my PC bewerben.
Dieses ist für mich die einzige Möglichkeit an die neue CPU Generation zu kommen. Zwar sind die Aufrüst Intervalle bei CPUs angenehm lang geworden, aber so langsam rutscht mein i5-2500K immer weiter nach unten in den Charts. Zwar halte ich meine Grafik immer noch regelmäßig up todate  aber der ganze Rattenschwanz an Hardware für eine neue Architektur währe dann doch zu viel auf einmal. Daher habe ich auch die größte MB/CPU Kombination gewählt. Erstens habe ich dann wieder einige Jahre bis zur nächsten Aufrüstung und zweitens lassen sich alle anderen einzel Komponenten ohne viel Aufwand zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt anpassen oder verbessern 



Aktuelle Hardware: 

CPU: Intel i5-2500K
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Mainboard: Z68MA-ED55 (B3)
GPU: Asus STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5
CPU-Kühler: Mugen-2 Rev. B
Netzteil: Cougar 550w
HDD 1: Kingston SSDNow V300 SV300S37A-120G
HDD 2: Samsung HD501LJ
HDD 3: Samsung HD103SI 
Case-Lüfter: 5x 120 Revoltec LED mit Steuerung
Monitor: Acer G246HL

Ausgesuchte Hardware zum "pimpen":

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gruß mdarlath


----------



## TimboTillo (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: ASRock N68C-GS4 FX + AMD Athlon II X2 240 (2,80GHz Dual-Core) 
CPU-Kühler: unbekannt
Festplatte: HDD 186GB
-> Anschluss: maximal SATA II möglich
Gehäuse: ATX Design-Midi-Tower, Farbe schwarz
Monitor: MEDION LIFE P12011 (MD 20085)
Grafikkarte: nVidia GTX 560
RAM: 6GB DDR3
USB: 4x USB 2.0
DVD-Laufwerk: unbekannt, aber alt und ohne Blu-ray
Netzteil: Inter-Tech SL500 500 Watt


----------



## ValarDohaeris (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team
und viele Grüße auch an die eifrigen Mitbewerber und/oder Mitleser,

vielen Dank schon mal vorab, dass ihr erneut eine so coole Aktion stemmt und nachdem ich den Vorgänger leider verpasst habe, möchte ich an dieser Stelle sehr gern meinen Hut in den Ring werfen und euch meine Bewerbung vorstellen!

*Status quo:*
Meine derzeitige Möhre wurde vor fast genau sieben Jahren geplant und ein paar Monate später, mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Weihnachtsgeldes von Großeltern & Co, in die Tat umgesetzt. Der Rechner hat lange und gut gedient, lediglich ein Billig-Netzteil musste rauchend gewechselt werden - ja da hatte ich offensichtlich am falschen Ende gespart, bin aber glücklicherweise mit einem Schrecken sowie einem blauen Auge davon gekommen und hab daraus gelernt.
Meine Zocker-Karriere bzw. das Zeitpensum, welches ich in meinen Rechner steckte, ging in den vergangenen Jahren nach und nach zurück, was natürlich auch am Studium lag.
Nicht weniger schwer wog jedoch die Tatsache, dass mir für ein effektives oder gar regelmäßiges Aufrüsten das Geld fehlte, sodass ich AAA-Titel oder vergleichbares relativ schnell nicht mehr in mich zufriedenstellenden Auflösungen/Einstellungen spielen konnte, wodurch der Spielspaß irgendwann derart flöten ging, dass ich erst gar nicht mehr versuchen mochte, wie gut das Spiel eigentlich laufen würde, sondern es mir erst gar nicht gekauft hab.

Was hat sich seitdem geändert?
Nun abgesehen davon, dass das gute Stück demnächst Rente beantragen möchte - hab mir sagen lassen ein Rechnerjahr ist gleichzusetzen mit 10 Menschenjahren? Oder verwechsel ich da etwas?  - und ich demzufolge ohnehin zu einem Neukauf gezwungen wäre, ist in diesem Jahr ein Spiel veröffentlicht worden das ich mir einfach nicht mehr entgehen lassen möchte, nein kann! /wave @Raff&Phill (4k Gameplay) 
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau wie ich es bewerkstelligen werde, aber es muss ein PC werden mit dem ich Spaß am Witcher haben kann - und bevor ich daheim jeden Stein umdrehe, um zu sehen ob ich darunter einen Euro finde, käme es mir natürlich sehr gelegen, wenn sich PCGH zu einem guten Teil an meinem neuen Projekt beteiligen würde. ​

~ Ende des Geplänkels, weiteres Vorgehen:
Anschließend liste ich kurz die Bestandteile meines derzeitigen Rechners auf, bevor ich meine ausgewählten Wunsch-Upgrades hier reinkopiere; abschließend versuche ich dann noch meine Entscheidungen nachvollziehbar zu begründen - ich hoffe das passt soweit.


*Enthusiast Gaming-PC Anno dazumal:*

Mainboard: _Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H_
CPU: _AMD64X4 PhenomII940_
CPU-Kühler: _Alpenföhn Groß Clockner_
Arbeitsspeicher: _2x2GB DDR2-800 G.Skill CL4_
Grafikkarte: _HD4870 Club3D_
Netzteil: _400W Silent EZ (alt), Enermax PRO82+ 625W (aktuell)_
HDD: _SATAII 640GB Samsung_
DVD-RW: _Samsung SH-S223F_
Gehäuse: _ATX Mid Asus TA-D51 gold_
_dazu noch ein Lüfter, den mir ein Kumpel geschenkt und eingebaut hat_.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich es zu Beginn bereits versucht habe zu beschreiben und wie sich nach einem Blick auf meine Auflistung (oben) sicherlich ohne weiteres erkennen lässt, ist die Wahl, der Hardware die nicht aufgerüstet werden soll, eine zwischen Pest und Cholera. 

Daher möchte ich zunächst eines vorweg klarstellen: 
Sollte ich tatsächlich zu den Glücklichen gehören, deren PC ein Upgrade erfährt, so würde ich nicht dabei zusehen, wie eine Hälfte der Hardware die andere in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit ausbremst. Ich möchte deshalb verpflichtend versprechen, dass ich im Falle eines Gewinns die Aufrüstung - im Sinne einer Vollendung der von PCGH begonnenen Veredlung meines (potentiellen) neuen Rechners - fortsetzen würde! Weihnachten steht ja praktischerweise wieder einmal vor der Tür, da sollte das dann mit vereinten Kräften schon funktionieren, denke ich. Muss ja.
Um dies dann möglichst transparent zu gestalten, würde ich alles hier im Forum dokumentieren (bebildert so gut es geht und natürlich auch mit etwas Text) und mir auch einen, der hier im Forum anwesenden, Bastler mit passendem Know-how mit ins Boot holen; gibt da ja so eine tolle Helfers-Liste.
Ein Projekt sponsored by PCGH & den Technikpartnern fürs PCGH-Forum sozusagen, damit ich zumindest etwas an die Community hier zurück- oder weitergeben kann.

Das vorab, jetzt zur eigentlichen Auswahl mitsamt Begründung.​
Die von mir ausgewählten *Pimp-my-PC-Komponenten:*



> Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
> RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
> ...




Die Gedanken, die dahinter stecken:



Spoiler



*Mainboard (&CPU) ODER Grafikkarte*
---> MB-Kombination
Da ich noch ein DDR2-System besitze, wollte ich keine neue Grafikkarte mit solch einem Steinzeit-Unterbau behelligen. Da ein System-Wechsel ohnehin unausweichlich ist und ich den i7 nicht nur für aktuelle aber auch anstehende PC-Games, sondern eben auch für Matlab, CAD sowie ähnliche Simulationstools ganz gut im Uni-Alltag gebrauchen kann, war die Wahl schlussendlich eine relativ einfache.
Davon ab läuft die CPU dank Intels integrierter Einheit auch, falls mir meine betagte GPU abrauchen würde, umgekehrt wäre das nicht der Fall.​
*Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD*
---> Arbeitsspeicher
Diese Entscheidung hat sich zwangsläufig aus der vorangegangenen ergeben, auch wenn ich eine SSD sicherlich gut gebrauchen könnte.
Aber hier stand ganz klar eine zielgerichtete, in sich stimmige Aufrüstung mit einem funktionierenden Gesamt-System im Vordergrund, daher fällt die SSD an dieser Stelle raus.​
*Netzteil von be quiet! ODER Gehäuse*
---> Gehäuse
Hierfür sprechen meiner Meinung nach zwei Punkte.
Zum einen ist mein Gehäuse einfach zu klein, Kabelmanagement ist ein schmerzlich vermisstes Fremdwort, ein gutes Lüftungskonzept lässt sich hierin nur schwer umsetzen und besonders leise im Sinne von schalldämpfend ist es auch nicht.
Zum anderen ist mein Netzteil zumindest vorübergehend "jung" und kräftig genug, um das hier zusammengestellte System mit Power zu versorgen, bevor es im Zuge einer weiteren Aufrüstung wohl auch wird weichen müssen.​
*CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets*
---> CPU-Kühler
Dank des oben gewählten Gehäuses, in welchem bereits ein paar ordentliche Lüfter vorinstalliert sind, kann ich an dieser Stelle am ehesten auf weitere Lüfter verzichten. Nicht missen möchte ich jedoch einen guten CPU-Kühler, vor allem bei einem High End k-Prozessor. Ob mein alter Alpenföhn dem gewachsen wäre weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und natürlich hätte ich am liebsten den Dark Rock Pro 3 genommen, einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, nur fehlte mir dazu ein einziger Punkt.
Aber ich "habe mich schlau gemacht" und festgestellt, dass be quiet! für den TF immerhin noch eine TDP von 220W angibt, was nur gut 10% weniger sind, als die 250W des DRP3 - moderates Übertakten sollte demnach wohl auch mit dem TF möglich sein und extremes OC habe ich ohnehin nicht vor.​
*Monitor*
Dazu möchte ich keine großen Worte mehr verlieren, da der Monitor bei den meisten (oder zumindest vielen) Aufrüstern hier wohl der - mehr oder weniger freiwilligen - Vervollständigung des Punkte-Budgets dient. Natürlich wäre die Pivot-Funktion nice2have gewesen, von FreeSync ganz zu schweigen, aber es waren halt nur mehr sechs Punkte übrig, daher wurde es "lediglich" die kleinste Variante.​


*Résumé:*
Auch wenn Vorfreude die schönste Freude sein soll, würdet ihr meine jetzt bereits herrschende Freude vervielfachen, sollte ich tatsächlich einer der vier glücklichen Gewinner sein. Daher würde ich mich außerordentlich freuen, wenn euch meine konzeptionelle Darstellung überzeugen konnte.
Als echter Sportler drücke ich aber auch jedem anderen Bedürftigen die Daumen - das eine schließt das andere hierbei ja (glücklicherweise) nicht aus.


Beste Grüße
ValarDohaeris



P.S.: Ich hoffe man erkennt auf den beiden Bildern genug, sind leider nur mit einem billig Smartphone aufgenommen


----------



## megalosaurus (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo wertes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchten wir ( mein PC & Ich) uns gern an Eurem tollen Gewinnspiel beteiligen, um die alte Mühle hoffentllich aufpolieren zu lassen. 
Die bisherige Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stammt aus dem fernen Jahre 2009 und hat bis heute meist einen ganz zuverlässigen Job erledigt.
Leider merkt man ihr das hohe Alter mittlerweile deutlich an und daher hoffen wir auf Eure Hilfe.

Die bisherige Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:
 - Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
 - CPU: Intel Core i5-750 auf 2,67Ghz
 - Kühler: Zalman CNPS 10X Quiet
 - Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 560
 - Speicher: Corsair TR3X6G1600C7 3x2GB
 - Netzteil: Arctic Fusion 550R
 - SSD: Crucial MX100 mit 256GB
 - HDD: Hitachi Deskstar mit 400GB

Sollten wir gewinne, so würden wir uns über die folgenden Teile ganz besonders freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun, warum sollen es gerade diese Teile werden? Wie für die meisten, war auch hier die schwerste Wahl zwischen Mainboard + CPU oder der GPU. Ich habe mich bewusst für die High-End GPU entschieden, da die technische Entwicklung der GPUs deutlich größere Fortschritte machte, als die der CPUs und diese für die meisten Games den wichtigeren Faktor darstellen. Da die alte CPU mit dem Zalman CNPS bisher immer gut gelaufen ist, fiel die Wahl ganz klar auf das Lüfter-Set. Ein solches fehlt im alten Gehäuse eh und würde sicherlich ein großes Plus beim Wärmeaustausch bringen. Die Entscheidung zwischen RAM & SSD hat mir bereits der Weihnachtsmann im letzten Jahr abgenommen, als er mich mit einer 256GB SSD von Crucial beglücke. Bei der letzten Entscheidung habe ich aus zwei Gründen das Netzteil gewählt. Erstens bin ich optisch mit dem alten Gehäuse vollkommen zufrieden. Da dieses bei mir eh unter dem Tisch steht, würde ein neues sexy Gehäuse nicht angemessen zur Geltung kommen. Zweitens, für den glücklich Fall, dass mein PC das Upgrade gewinnt, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das alte Netzteil nicht genug Power für die High-End Grafikkarte liefert. 

Sollten wir (PC & ich) gewinnen oder nicht, schon einmal vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel. Es hat großen Spaß gemacht hieran teilzunehmen und die kreativen Posts der anderen Teilnehmer zu studieren. 
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und möge die Hardware mit Euch sein! 

Viele Grüße
megalosaurus


----------



## FreyO (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute, 
hier ist meine Bewerbung für den Pimp my Pc 2015 Wettbewerb.

Wie Ihr gleich sehen werdet ist mein Setup , ich sag mal vorsichtig , verbesserungswürdig.
Mit eurem System , nicht einfach jedes Teil zu ersetzen und einen neuen Pc zu verlosen
kommt ein bisschen Abwechslung rein. Auch das der Bewerber Prioritäten setzen muss finde ich sehr spannend. 
Dadurch kam ich das ein oder andere mal ins grübeln und hatte letztendlich die Qual der Wahl.

Aber nun zu meinem aktuellen ''Highend'' Setup :

- Hyrican Gehäuse
- Netzteil: HEC ATX 550 W HEC-550TE-2WX
- Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H
- CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit Boxed Kühler
- Arbeitsspeicher : 4GB 
- Grafikkarte: Amd Radeon 5800 HD
- HDD : Samsung HD103SI 1Tb
- Laufwerk: Tsstcorp CDDVDW Sh-S223B 

Wie man sieht gibt es viele Baustellen.
Der Pc wird in erster Linie für viel Unikram genutzt.
Der Spaß soll allerdings nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich kann wenn der PC einen guten Tag hat 
LOL und CsGo spielen. Da das auch meine Lieblingsspiele sind ist mir die Grafik nicht so wichtig.
Ich liebe den Wettkampf denn dieser treibt mich vorran.

Nach vielem überlegen habe ich mich auf folgende Verbesserungen festgelegt.

- Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
- RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Wie man sieht bleiben leider 2 Punkte ungenutzt.
Jetzt werde ich noch meine Entscheidungen begründen.


CPU + Mainboard:

Der Rechner soll nicht zu einem reinen Gaming-Pc werden.
Hauptverwendungszweck bleibt die Bewältigung der Uniunterlagen.
Und für Spiele wie Lol oder Csgo wäre zum Beispiel eine Gtx 980 ziemlich Overkill.

Gehäuse:

Diese Wahl viel mir schwierig. Ein Netzteil wird oft unterschätzt.
Allerdings bietet mein aktuelles Gehäuse keinen Raum für zukünftige Upgrades.

Arbeitsspeicher:

Diese Frage lässt sich leicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten.
Was bringt mir ein neues Mainboard ohne DDR4 Ram ? Nicht sehr viel.

Cpu Kühler:

Ich bin bisher noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen einen Be Quiet Kühler testen zu dürfen.
Außerdem ist das Gehäuse schon mit guten Lüftern bestückt.

Monitor:

Auf einem großen Monitor lassen sich viele Dokumente anzeigen.

Ein kleines Schlusswort gibt es noch von mir.
Ich hoffe wirklich sehr das ich Gewinne und meinen Rechner auf aktuellen Stand bringe.
Natürlich wünsche ich auch allen anderen viel Glück und hoffentlich wird meine Mühe belohnt.

Tschau


----------



## luilekwer (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

das Schöne an PCs gerade im Gegensatz zum Notebook oder der Konsole ist doch das Basteln!
Nicht einfach zu alt und dann weg sondern: Mal sehen, was man daraus noch machen kann. 

So ist das auch bei meinem Rechner, der hier und da schon ein Upgrade erfahren hat: Das schnöde Hausmarken-Gehäuse in rot metalic-schwarz (hat ziemlich geklappert!) ist als erstes einem schallgedämmten Corsair 330R Miditower gewichen. Danach hatte eine Palit GTX980TI Super Jetstream ein tiefes Budget-Loch gerissen um die ursprünglich verbaute MSI GTX660 zu ersetzen (einschließlich 650 statt 500W Netzteil, sonst blieb der Bildschirm schwarz  . Schließlich wanderte noch die 120GB kleine Samsung 840evo ins externe Gehäuse, damit durch eine 850evo mit 240GB endlich auch genügend Platz für alles spielbare ist. Zugefallen sind mir dann noch 2x2GB RAM, besser als nichts. Und so sieht das jetzt aus:


Mainboard:  MSI B75A-G43 
CPU:  i5-3550 (samt Intels Standard-Kühler 
Arbeitsspeicher:2x4 & 2x2 KVR1333D3N9
SSD: Samsung 850 evo 250 GB
Festplatte: WD Green 2TB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream
Netzteil: Arlt 650W Lownoise
Gehäuse:Corsair Carbide 330R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schwachstellen liegen damit auf der Hand: Das Mainboard ist zur neuen Hardware nicht mehr anschlussfähig, der Prozessor hat sich überlebt und von Kühler kann man bei Intels Standard ja eigentlich nicht sprechen. Deswegen würde ich das Z170A Gaming M5 samt Intel 6600K (muss ja nicht immer der heißeste Ofen sein) wählen. Letzteren kann man ja schlecht mit nem USB Ventilator kühlen, daher der Dark Rock Pro 3. Da der DDR3 Speicher nicht aufs neue Mainboard passt muss leider leider neuer her, und wenn schon dann immerhin 2133er  (16 GB sollten für den Spiele-Hausgebrauch und ein wenig photoshop ja wohl reichen. Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W lässt ja vielleicht sogar irgendwann eine zweite 980Ti zu, aber wir wollen ja nicht gleich vom SLI träumen, oder doch...? Und ach ja, das alles hat ja nur Sinn, wenn es auch schön und groß dargestellt wird - also der 27-Zöller von iiyama.

Würde ich  gewinnen, dann wäre die Wahl der Waffen also folgende:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Viele Grüße

luilekwer


----------



## Thimo1997 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die PC Aufrüstaktion von PCGH "Pimp my PC 2015". Erstmal bedanke ich mich bei euch ,dass ihr eine solche Aktion auf die Beine gestellt habt und dann natürlich auch bei den ganzen Sponsoren.

Ausgewählte Hardware:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Hardware:
CPU: i5-2500 CPU @3.30GHz
RAM: 8.00 GB 
Mainboard: P8H67-M PRO
Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13
GPU: MSI GTX 960 4g
HDDs: 1x 1TB, 1x 500GB 
Netzteil: LC-Power 550Watt

 Ich hab mich für die folgende Auswahl entschieden, da ich der Meinung war, dass mein aktueller Prozessor die Last in einigen Spielen kaum noch tragen kann. Ich habe mir für die Mainboard/CPU-Combo entschieden da, ich schon im August dieses Jahres meine GPU von einer ASUS GTX 560ti zu einer MSI GTX 960 4G geupgraded habe. Folgedessen habe ich selbstverständlich  den CPU-Kühler und den Arbeitspeicher ausgewählt. Da in meinem jetzigen PC nur ein LC-Power Netzteil vorhanden ist entschied ich mich letzendlich für das Dark Power Pro 11.  Dadurch das ich in letzter seit kaum "GPU-fressende" spiele wie CS:GO, Diablo3 und Age of Empires 2 spiele kommt mir der 1440p Monitor gerade recht und dies sollte die MSI GTX 960 4g schaffen. 

LG Thimo und noch viel Glück an alle anderen Bewerber


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktueller PC:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU: Xeon 1230V2
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 8GB DDR3-1600
Netzteil: BQ E9 400W
Mainboard: Asrock H77M ITX
Gehäuse: Mini ITX LianLi Q08
GPU: Sapphire R9 Fury Non-X
Festplatte: 256GB Samsung 850 Evo


----------



## CouponFTW (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bestehendes System:

CPU: Intel i5-3350P
RAM: 16GB DDR3
Motherboard: MSI B75MA-P45
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD7850 1G
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana  4
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt
Monitor 1: HP LP2475w
Monitor 2: Eizo FlexScan S1931
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-7 SE B III mit einem Mischmasch verschiedener 120mm-Lüfter


Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe hier ein wenig hin und her überlegt, ob ich mich für CPU+Motherboard oder GPU entscheiden soll, bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass die CPU noch genügend Leistung besitzt bzw. für die Zukunft die Option auf einen hoffentlich günstigen i7 wahrnehmen werde. Meine jetzige Grafikkarte ist mir da schon eher ein Klotz am Bein, was aktuelle Spiele angeht. Zumal ist RAM massenhaft vorhanden.
Die Auswahl des CPU-Kühlers ist in dem Fall eher eine vorbereitende Maßnahme, da der Katana 4 von Scythe den kleinen i5 ausreichend kühlt und verhältnismäßig leise ist.
Leise ist das Stichwort, wenn es um Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter geht. Zum Kauf des Netzteils und auch viele viele Jahre danach, war das bequiet eine unhörbar leise Komponente meines Systems, dass auch die Gehäuselüfter gesteuert hat. Mittlerweile hat sich jedoch ein Betriebspfeifen eingestellt, dass einen Austausch unausweichlich macht.
Was die SSD angeht, kann ich mich wohl nicht beschweren, allerdings kann ich mir einen physisch getrennten DualBoot mit zwei SSDs vorstellen.
Ich habe zwei Monitore angegeben, die ich momentan benutze. Den Eizo habe ich mir kurz nach Erscheinen, etwa Weihnachten 2006 zugelegt. Dieser kommt auf mittlerweile 23773 Betriebsstunden und strahlt wie am ersten Tag.
Der hp kommt auf 26592 Betriebsstunden und hat die letzten Jahre leider sehr an Bildqualität eingebüßt, was sich durch breite wellige dunkle Schlieren am rechten Rand sowie verringerte Helligkeit nach Anschalten bemerkbar macht. Ich habe immer die Anschlussvielfalt und Quick-Select-Funktionalität zu schätzen gewusst, momentan sind aber nur PC und Wii U angeschlossen.
27 Zoll klingen sehr reizvoll für mich, da ich nebenbei auch ein wenig Webentwicklung betreibe und 27 Zoller bereits aus diversen Arbeitsumfeldern kenne.

Dies soll es gewesen sein und ich wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## kine (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

* Mein PC *

Prozessor:     Intel Xeon E3-1245v3 
Mainboard:    GA-H87-HD3 
Arbeitsspeicher:    Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2x4gb) 
Festplatte(n):    Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB | Toshiba 1,5tb (extern) 
Grafikkarte:    Sapphire Dual-X R9 280 
Netzteil:    Be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480 Watt 
Gehäuse:    Corsair Graphite Series 230T (grau/schwartz/blau) 
Betriebssystem:     Windows 7 x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich hätte gerne*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

_Bin 16 Jahre alt habe aber die zustimmung meiner Erziungsberechtigten / Mutter_


----------



## LuckyBaiter (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Momentanes Setup:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970fx-UD3
CPU: AMD FX6300 @4,2 Ghz
Ram: 16GB DDR3 1333mhz
Graka: Gigabyte gtx960 2gbVram
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi 
Netzteil: Corsair CS750M


Wunschteile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an PCGH für diese Chance

Bin zur Zeit 16 Jahre alt, habe aber die Zustimmung meiner Erziehungsberechtigten


----------



## Kernkraft82 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Auswahl an neuen Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
CPU-Kühler: Intel-Boxed
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro R9 380 4GB
RAM:  2 x 2 GB Corsair
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT
Monitor: LG Electronics E2441
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 (250 GB)
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 (2 TB)

Wie man sehen kann sind die meisten meiner Komponenten schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen. 
Meine alte Grafikkarte wurde erst vor kurzem gegen das jetzige Modell ausgetauscht, daher stellte sich für mich nicht die Frage ob Mainboard und CPU oder eine neue Grafikkarte gewählt werden soll.


----------



## frank0110 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
hiermit möchte ich mich bei der Aufrüstaktion bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel core i7-4820K
MB :ASUS Rampage lV Extreme
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1866 G skill
SSD: Kingston SH100S3120G 128GB 2X
Graka: MSI N580GTX M2D15D5
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ
NT: BQT-P7-850 Watt
Geh: Thermaltake Xaser lll
Kü: Dark Rock Pro 2
Opt: BH10LS38/GH20NS10
SK: Creative SB X-FiTitanium Fatal1ty

Meine Pimp Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## B4v4ri4nStriker (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus,

vorab wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!

Nun komme ich zu meinem aktuellen Setup, das erst Anfang 2015 zusammengestellt worden ist.

Prozessor:                             i7-4790K @ 4.00GHz
Kühler:                                    Noctua NH-U14S
Mainboard:                           Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
Arbeitsspeicher:                 2x 8GB Team Group Vulcan Series Red DDR3-2133, CL11
Festplatte:                             SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SSD
Grafikkarte:                          4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X Windforce 3X OC
Netzteil:                                 700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse:                                Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower

Dazu kommen ein 24" Samsung und ein 21" Acer Standard "Office" Monitore, die noch von meinem alten Setup stammen.

Zusätzlich habe ich eine Seagate Barracuda 3TB HDD in einem Homeserver verbaut.

Zum Zeitpunkt als ich meinen PC zusammenstellte, war ich froh nicht mehr tagelang warten zu müssen bis meine GoPro Videos mit dem Rendern fertig waren.

Außerdem war es wieder cool Spiele wie FIFA 15 spielen zu können, ohne dass mein PC erst 10s berechnen muss wo der Ball hingeht.
Des Weiteren bin ich auf den Geschmack von GTA V und ArmA III gekommen.
Und genau hier liegt das Problem: ich würde gerne mir einen 2K bzw  4K Monitor zulegen aber laut Benchmarks reicht die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte leider nicht aus.

Darüberhinaus reicht der Speicherplatz der SSD nicht mehr aus, um auf diese meine Videos zu rendern.

Deswegen komme ich zu dieser Komponentenauswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)              2K bzw 4K müsste nun möglich sein
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)                                                    Speicherplatzprobleme gelöst
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)                passender Monitor ist auch gleich dabei

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt fragen sich bestimmt einige, wieso ich mit so einem Setup überhaupt an der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" teilnehme.

Gegenfrage: wieso nicht? - Jeder kann teilnehmen und man kann an einem PC immer etwas verbessern, denn sobald man etwas neues einbaut ist es sofort alt!


Viele Grüße

B4v4ri4nStriker


----------



## Wanderer92 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Cooler Master Gehäuse von 2008
Enermaxx NoiseTaker 2 650W
80GB Seagate HDD (stirbt langsam; auch von 2008)
320GB Samsung HDD für Games
1TB WD Black als Datengrab
MSI Z87 G41
i5 4670k @ 4,2GHz/1,16V unter Alpenföhn Brocken 2
MSI GTX760 @1300MHz/1,2V
2x4GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3

Warum?

Die Komponenten erneuern fabulös die aktuelle Konfiguration und ausser einem Gehäuse (Define R5 PCGH-Edition) steht dann erstmal nichts an.
Übrige Teile (inkl. Monitor) finden so ihren Weg zu einen Freund, der sich schon lange einen PC zusammenbasteln möchte.


Gewünschtes Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Justus_Jonas (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,
danke für die Chance auf ein PC  Upgrade.
Mein momentanes System ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen und wird den aktuellen Ansprüchen nicht mehr wirklich gerecht:

Mainboard:    GA-MA78LMT-US2H
CPU:                 AMD Phenom II X4 965
RAM:                8GB DDR3 RAM - OCZ3P-1333LV2G
GPU:                EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
Memory:        1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
Case:               "Chakra"


Mein Wahl Setup:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 


Benötigen würde ich das Upgrade zum einen fürs Gaming von neueren Titeln wie Battlefront, GTA 5 etc. sowie CS:GO im semi professionellen Bereich,
zum anderen studiere ich Animation&Game an der Hochschule Darmstadt und für CPU based rendering/3D Software ist der RAM und die CPU einfach zu langsam. 
(beispiel für etwas an dem ich mitgewirkt habe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3SzHjDXwTY )

Ich würde mich über ein Upgrade freuen, und mir zur feier des Tages eine SSD spendieren. 

Grüße Dominic


----------



## Takayami (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 140 mm) 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133
Nezteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W 
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 

Mein jetziger Rechner: 

CPU: Athlon II X2 240
Kühler: Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo
Mainboard: Asus M4A77D
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB DDR2 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake M9 (modded Front)
GPU: Nvidia GT 630 
PSU: Superflower SF-400P12P
Fesplatte: HDD Western Digital WD2500 (250gb)

Da ich momentan nur LoL und CS:GO Zocke, reicht mir die GPU gerade so noch. Rüste sie aber auf, falls ich gewinne. 
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, also kein Problem 

Wünsche noch allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Freue mich für die Gewinner.

Gruss Takayami


----------



## Marvin-Z (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team sowie

die Sponsoren der Verlosung MSI, be quiet!, iiyama,**

seit unser Sohn vor 4 Jahren auf die Welt gekommen ist, sind größere Ausgaben,
insbesondere für den PC gestrichen worden und es wird wirklich jeder Penny 3x umgedreht.

Eure gemeinsame Aufrüstaktion wäre für mich seit 4 Jahre die einzigste Möglichkeit den Rechner wieder soweit Spiele tauglich zu bekommen,
um mit meinem Sohn zusammen aktuelle Rennspiele oder einen Simulator in Augen freundlicher Umgebung zu spielen.

Die unten ausgewählten Komponenten würden den größten Nutzen (Augen freundlicheres Bild & Lautstärkereduzierung) sowie einen großen Leistungsschub ergeben.
Da ich in Gewinnspielen bisher noch nie das Glücklos gezogen habe wäre es neben einem Weihnachts- sogar ein Geschenk zum 31ten Geburtstag der im Dezember ansteht.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer des Gewinnspiels,

Marvin + Junior*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Derzeit verbaute Komponenten:*
==================================
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire HD7870 XT Boost, 2GB
*CPU-Kühler:* Artic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
*Festplatte1:* Sandisk SSD 120GB SATA3 - 6GB
*Festplatte2:* 500GB Western Digital WD5000AAKX-001CA0
*Gehäuse:* schwarzer einfacher Miditower
*Monitor:* 40" SAMSUNG LE40A559 LCD-Fernseher (10 Jahre)

*Prozessor:* Intel i5-4670K
*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
*Netzteil:* 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+
*Gehäusekühler:* 3x 120mm
*Ram:* 2x4GB DDR-3 1333 - SAMSUNG M378B5273DH0-CH9
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 10 64-Bit


*gewünschte Upgrade-Komponenten:*
==================================
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
*SSD:* 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## moritzmk2000 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion. Mit meinem Aktuellen Rechner Laufen spiele wie Minecraft zwar flüssig, sobald man aber etwas anspruchsvollere Spiele spielen will, hat man sehr schlechte Karten.
Auf Grund dessen würde ich mich über ein Upgrade sehr freuen.

Mein aktuelles System:

APU: AMD A10 7850K mit AMD R7
RAM: 2x8GB Hyperx von Kingston
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO
Festplatte: TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 SATA Disk Drive
Motherboard:Asus A78m-E
Netzteil: Stability Power 450w
APU Kühler : Arctic Freezer 13 CO



Das gewünschte System:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine neue Grafikkarte müste ich mir dann noch dazu kaufen.


----------



## Slenski (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,


meine Komponenten sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen und nie fürs Gaming ausgelegt. Ursprünglich handelt es sich bei meinen Komponenten um einen Pre-build Multimedia PC was ich gerne ändern möchte. In der Vergangenheit wurde schon mal etwas geändert, durch ein paar Organspenden und Aufrüstungsversuche, die allerdings auf Grund des sehr begrenzten Studentengeldbeutels nie wirklich vollendet bzw. in die Tat umgesetzt werden konnten. Ich hoffe das bald ein neuer Prozessor in meinem Herzen arbeiten wird. Zurzeit befindet sich an dieser Stelle noch ein Intel Core i5-2320 mit einem Brocken 2 auf einem ASUS Z77-A in Kooperation mit 8Gb DDR3 1600MHz Crucial Ballistix Sport. Das traurigste, wofür ich mich auch sehr schäme ist die GPU, eine GTX 550 Ti. Die Grafikkarte ist das was einen Gaming PC auszeichnet. Meine reicht höchsten für CS GO oder alte Triple A Titel mit stark eingeschränkten Grafikoptionen. Versorgt wird das Ganze von einem Corsair RM750, welches für meine Komponenten übertrieben ist. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine der erwähnten, unsachgemäß durchgeführten Organtransplantationen von inkompetenten Kurpfuschern, wie als würde ein Chirurg anstatt eines ganzen Lungenflügels jedes Bläschen einzeln im Abstand von Monaten transplantieren. Ich hoffe das erklärt in etwa warum ich mich verzweifelt an Sie wende.


Liebe Grüße 

Ein leicht verwahrloster Gaming PC


Nach dem Hilferuf eines noch nicht Gaming PCs  hier die vollständige Auflistung aller Verbauten Komponenten und die Liste der Wunsch-Teile.

Aktuell verbaut:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS Z77-A + Intel Core i5-2320 mit EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz DDR3
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti
PSU: Corsair RM750
HDD/SSD: 1TB Datengrab und 256 GB Crucial MX100 

Aufrüstungswunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Um das Upgrade zu vervollständigen werde ich mir noch eine neue Grafikkarte anschaffen, um so meinen verzweifelten Computer zu einer potenten Gaming-Maschine zu machen.

Ich danke der PCGH-Redaktion für solche genialen Aktionen, auch wenn ich bzw. mein Computer, welcher schon buchstäblich mit dem Rücken zur Wand und am Abgrund steht  nicht gewinnen sollte wünsche allen anderen viel Glück.


LG Tim


----------



## Flip371 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

gern möchte auch ich mich bewerben. Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgender Hardware:

Mainboard: ASRock Extreme3 870 AM3 ATX
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B
Grafikkarte: EVGA GEFORCE GTX 660 FTW Signature 2
RAM: 2× 4 GiByte DDR3 Kingston HyperX Savage + 2x 2 GiByte DDR3 Kingston Value
Festplatte: Samsung EcoGreen 1500GB + SSD Crucial M500 120GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred (schallgedämmt)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1

Warum habe ich diese Auswahl getroffen?

Mainboard/ CPU vs. Grafikkarte: Meine aktuelle Mainboard/ CPU-Kombination ist eine Sackgasse, da es keine sinnvollen CPU-Upgrademöglichkeiten bietet. Zudem fehlen ein interner USB3-Anschluss und PCIe3.0. Bei der Wahl einer Grafikkarte wäre wahrscheinlich in vielen Fällen meine CPU der „Flaschenhals“.

Gehäuselüfter vs. CPU-Kühler: Ein neuer Prozessor verdient einfach einen aktuellen Top-Kühler.

Arbeitsspeicher vs. SSD: Einfache Entscheidung, da ich für das neue Mainboard DDR4-Speicher brauche.

Gehäuse vs. Netzteil: Das Silent Base 600 gefällt mir optisch richtig gut (Euer Test steht ja noch aus). Zudem vermisse an meinen aktuellen Gehäuse einen Front-USB3-Anschluss. Und die Flexibilität für eine längere Grafikkarte wäre auch gegeben.

Monitor: Größer ist Besser! 

Viele Grüße,

Flip371


----------



## majorkratze (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*
STOPP... NICHT WEITER SCROLLEN !!!


*​* 

Guten Abend an Alle... 
*

gerne nehme ich auch an dem Gewinnspiel teil.

Ich bin derzeit in einer Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und habe leider kein Geld für die richtige Hardware. 
Musste aus Geldnot sogar meine alte Grafikkarte verkaufen. Dies wäre nun ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, 
wieder etwas zu bekommen, um überhaupt ein Spiel spielen zu können ;D . Mein Gaming beschränkt sich momentan
auf Hearthstone zocken, denn das läuft selbstverständlich sehr gut ohne Grafikkarte   ! 

Ich befürchte nur wenn der Winter einbricht, wird Hearthstone auf dauer ziemlich monoton und ich werd mir dann 
aus lauter Frust ein Monopoly Spielbrett auf ein großes Stück Papier malen, um endlich was anderes spielen zu können.



*tl;dr*

*NEED TO WIN !

*

*Meine aktuelle Hardware schaut wie folgt aus   :*

*CPU:    *                        Intel Core i7 4770K
*Mainboard:  *             Asus Z87-Pro
*RAM:  *                         4096 MB Kingston DDR3      x4
*Grafikkarte:*   -----   nur die GPU der CPU        
*Festplatte: *                Corsair SSD 360 GB
*Monitor: *                   Samsung LED SyncMaster 21.5"
*Gehäuse: *                   Cooler Master HAF XM
*Netzteil:  *                   Chieftec A135 Series 650 W


*Diese Hardware hätte ich gerne  :

Grafikkarte:               *MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G *(28 Punkte)  
Lüfter-Set: *be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) *(2 Punkte)
SSD: *240 bis 260 GByte* (3 Punkte)**
Netzteil:                      *be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W *(3 Punkte)
Monitor:                      *Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 *(6 Punkte)

Gesamt:                       42 bescheidene Punkte von 45    (3 Punkte übrig die ich meinen Kontrahenten gerne schenke)


*
*Picture or it didn't happen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seht die große Lücke !




Danke für euer Gewinnspiel, viel Erfolg an alle weiteren Teilnehmer. 



P.S.: Für mehr Karma gebe ich gerne noch 1-2 Teile ab, sofern möglich ^^
*


----------



## Chikamakamacou (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team und PCGH Community

Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC.

Wie viele andere, würde auch ich mich über ein Hardware update freuen. Verbessern geht ja immer 
Für die Browserspiele meiner Kinder, Email schreiben, Internet surfen und World of Tanks reicht er eigentlich noch. Ob die Leistung für das kommende Need for Speed langt, werde ich dann sehen. 
Meine HDD klackert vor sich hin......Windows startet nicht mehr. Ich werde eine ander HDD einbauen.  Muß der PC mit Betriebssytem eingesandt werden? Nach Weihnachten bekomme ich die alte SSD, 
(samsung 840 Evo 250 GB) meines Bruders,  solange wollte ich eigentlich mit der Neuinstallation warten. 

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard:        Gigabyte EP35-DS4
CPU:                      C2D 7400 (Wolfdale)
CPU-Kühler:      geschenkt, glaube ein Scythe (anderer Lüfter, wegen defekt)
Speicher:             2x 2GB DDR2 CN Memory (Nanya) PC6400 +  1x 1GB DDR2 Qimonda PC6400 + 1x 1GB DDR2 AENEON PC6400
Sound:                 Onboard
Grafikkarte:      XFX Radeon 7870
HDD:                    Maxtor 7V300F0, 300GB (frisch defekt)
                                Ersatzfestplatte (was ich bekommen kann)
Brenner:             LG? DVD-RW GWA 4163B
Netzteil:             Be Quiet 450W
Gehäuse:            K.A. ist min. 10 Jahre alt, von Atelco
Lüfter:                 2x Sharkoon 80mm - hinten, 1x Be Quiet 120mm - vorne (fast neu, wegen defekt)
Lüfterstrg:        K.A. 4-fach, manuell 
Kartenleser:     TRust
Monitor:             BenQ EW2420 24" (teildefekt - Bild nicht kplt. sichtbar)
Tastatur:             Microsoft SidewinderX6
Maus:                   Logitech MX518
Drucker:             Lexmark Z-705
Headset:             Sennheiser

Windows7 32-Bit (update auf win8.1 nicht mehr möglich lt. Upgradeassistent)

Die Wunschkomponenten sind:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)

Die restlichen Punkte kann jemand haben der sie braucht

Bei freier Punke verteilung hätte ich den 1 punkt Monitor und 1 Punkt Cpu kühler und dafür noch die 14 Punkte Grafikkarte gewählt. Dennoch finde ich die auswahlmöglichkeiten gut.

Erläuterung zur Auswahl:

Board + CPU sollten für meine Zwecke wieder lange zeit ausreichen, hier kann man bei bedarf auch noch übertakten.
Der Kühler kühlt auch Board-Bauteile mit und ist sicher auch beim Übertakten Leistungsstark.
16 GB Ram bieten genug Kapazität.
Ein schönes und geräumiges Gehäuse, mit Dämmung und 2 Lüftern, ist sicher gut für niedrige Themperaturen und Ruhe unter dem Schreibtisch.
Ein neuer Monitor, ganz gleich welcher, bietet im gegensatz zu meinem, ein komplett sichtbares Bild. Der 28"-er dürfte meine 7870 überfordern.

Dann viel Glück euch allen, mfg. Chikamakamacou


----------



## mirisbowring (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe mein System damals sehr unausgeglichen gestaltet, und benötige dringend einen neuen Untersatz.

Aus diesem Grund wählte ich folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ponygsi (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015

Der PC meiner Frau bräuchte mal ne Kur.....

Sie will auch endlich Mitspielen. 





*Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*




_Ihr bisheriger  PC: __

CPU: Intel Core i5 4440 @Boxed Lüfter

Ram: 1x 2 GB Elixier und 1x 4 GB Elixier 1600er

Mainboard: Gigabyte H97 HD3

Grafikkarte: MSI Nividia Geforce GTX 560 TI

Netzteil:  Corsair TX650

HDD: Samsung 1000 GB SATA3

Gehäuse: Aerocool X Predator X1

Monitor: BenQ GL2450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG
_


----------



## DaHonig (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Es war Anfang des Jahres 2015. Mein alter Rechner, noch mit einem Core2Duo bestückt, lag in den letzten Zügen. Ein neuer musste her.
Und als PCGH Leser, dessen Leistungen im Hardwarebereich sich bisher allerdings auf den Wechsel der Grafikkarte beschränkt, dachte ich mir: "Jetzt bauste endlich selber mal einen zusammen!" Und natürlich sollten nur die feinsten Teile verbaut werden. Wenn schon denn schon. 

Naja, nach längerer Planung hab ichs dann doch gelassen. Mein Wunsch Rechner wäre einfach zu teuer geworden und für eine abgespeckte Version fehlte mir dann doch die Motivation.

Also bin in der Mittagspause durch einen Media Markt geschlendert um mal zu kucken, was ein PC von der Stange im Moment so kostet. Und siehe da: ein Rechner mit 4790K und SSD und ordentlich RAM (die mickrige Grafikkarte könnte man ja mal tauschen).

Aber Moment Media Markt,....4790K?? Prozessor-Takt laut Aushang 3,6 Ghz - 4,4 Ghz?? Dass kam mir schon etwas mysteriös vor. 
Der Servicemann der PC-Abteilung hat mir dann auf Nachfrage versichert, dass es tatsächlich der 4790K sein soll und nicht der 4790 ohne K und hat dafür extra noch in seiner Datenbank nachgesehen. ...O.k. dachte ich mir, so 100% sicher bin ich zwar immer noch nicht aber ich will jetzt (sofort!) einen neuen PC. Also den Rechner eingepackt (zur Sicherheit samt Aushangzettel) und noch 20€ runtergehandelt da es das letzte Ausstellungsstück war.

Nach der Arbeit habe ich dann gleich voll Vorfreunde den neuen Rechner angeworfen, Start suuuuperschnell (meine erste SSD^^) --> Systemmenü --> ........ arrrrgh,... so klar: 4790 nix mit K...
Tja, wenigstens lief die Reklamation ganz problemlos und ich hab nochmals 10% Nachlass bekommen. Alternativ hätte ich ihn auch zurück geben können.

Jetzt müsste in erster Linie die Grafikabteilung und das unzureichende Netzteil aufgerüstet werden und ich hätte für etliche Jahre einen super Spiele-Rechner am Start. Und eine größere SSD wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

System jetzt:
Mainboard:		Lenovo ohne nähere Angaben
CPU:			       Intel i7-4790
Arbeitsspeicher:	16 GB
Grafikkarte:		Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti (2GB)
SSD: 			       256 GB SAMSUNG MZ7TE256HMHP
Festplatte: 		2 TB
Netzteil: 	        	230W ?

Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Also liebes PCGH-Team: Please pimp my Von-der-Stange-PC


----------



## maxkiel (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halli, hallo,

ich möchte mich gern mit meinem in die Jahre gekommenen System für das PC-Upgrade bewerben.

Folgendes wären meine Updates:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges Setting:

Mainboard: ASUS P5QL
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9650 3,0Ghz 
CPU-Kühler Arctic Freezer X Treme
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR2 1066Mhz
Grafik: ASUS ENGTX 560
Netzteil: Be Quiet BQT-E6 450W
SSD: OCZ Agility 3
HDD: mehrere HDD´s von WD und Samsung
Zusatzkarten: USB-3 Karte, Technisat HD S2
Laufwerk: Plextor PX116A und LG HL-DT-ST BH10LS 30
Monitor: LG W2252V
OS: Win7Prof 64bit

Ich währe über das Wunsch-Upgrade echt happy, ruckelt doch meine Core-2 Maschine inzwischen gewaltig! Auch sind DDR2, SATA 2 - Anschlüsse und PCI-Express 16x 2.0 nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. 

LG

max


----------



## Styleagamer (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGamesHardware-Team,

durch den Artikel auf der pcgameshardware.de-Website bin ich auf die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" gestoßen und möchte mich hiermit bei Ihnen bewerben.
Ich persönlich würde meinen PC zum Beispiel von der CPU her nicht unbedingt sehr gut, aber auf gar keinen Fall als schlecht einstufen. Bei deftigen System-Anforderungen, wie GTA V sie hat, kommt mein PC ziemlich schnell und gut ins wackeln. 

Der PC ist kein Eigenbau. Er ist der "HP Workstation z400", den ich fertig gekauft habe. Nur die Grafikkarte habe ich ausgetauscht. 

Mein PC baut sich wie folgt auf:

• *CPU*: Intel(R) Xeon(R) W3520 2.66 GHz, 8MB cache, 1066 memory, 4.8 GT/s QPI, Quad-Core, HT, Turbo
• *Chipsatz*: Intel X58 Express
• *CPU-Sockel*: LGA1366-Sockel
• *CPU-Kühler*: HP Prozessorkühler EAN 5704327709329
• *Mainboard*: AS-IS 586968-001 for HP Z400 Workstation
• *RAM*: 8 GB (2x4 GB) DDR3-1333-ECC-RAM
• *Grafikkarte*: ZOTAC Nvidia GTX 970 4GB
• *HDD*: HP SAS 146GB 15K SAS 3,5" 482135-001
• *Gehäuse*: Hewlett Packard Workstation Z400
• *Gehäuselüfter*: Standard Gehäuselüfter des HP z400 Workstations. 
• *Netzteil*: HP intern 475 Watt 480720-001
• *Monitor*: (noch mein Fernseher, ändert sich aber möglicherweise bald!  ) SAMSUNG UE32F5570, 80 cm (32"), LED TV, 100

Um hier zu erkennen, dass beispielsweise der Prozessor nicht der beste ist, muss man sich nicht wirklich gut mit PCs auskennen. 
Da die Grafikkarte momentan echt gut läuft, ist meiner Meinung nach klar, dass man das Mainboard + CPU wählt, anstatt die Grafikkarte.


Nach diesem kleinen "Spoiler" kommen wir zu den ausgewählten *Komponenten*, mit denen ich mein heiliges Stück aufrüsten lassen würde:


• *Mainboard/CPU*: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
• *CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
• *RAM*: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
• *Netzteil*: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
• *Monitor*: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

    Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aber wieso *diese* Komponenten?


• Wieso *Mainboard* *+* *CPU* und keine Grafikkarte?

Natürlich reichen 4x 2.66GHz (knapp) für *momentane* große Titel. Aber man muss beachten, dass die Systemvoraussetzungen der großen Titel stetig steigern. 
Das Rendering ist ein großes Thema, da mein Sohn YouTube-Videos produziert, die er über meinen PC rendert (und teilweise aufnimmt). Dabei spielt der Prozessor natürlich eine sehr große Rolle.


• Wieso *CPU-Kühler*, statt Gehäuselüfter?

Da ich einen neuen Prozessor gewählt habe (+ ein neues Mainboard), ist es an der Zeit, einen neuen Kühler zu haben. Meiner ist nicht der beste, und da der i7-6700K fast *doppelt* so viel Gigahertz besitzt, wie mein aktueller, ist es meiner Meinung nach klar, zu einem neuen Prozessor, einen neuen Kühler auszuwählen.


• Wieso *RAM*, anstatt einer SSD?

Da ich "nur" einen 2x4GB DDR3-1333-ECC-RAM besitze, verzichte ich gewiss auf eine SSD, und empfange mit offenen Armen 16GB DDR3 RAM, die mir aufgrund des Prozessors perfekt kommen würden. Wenn im Hintergrund ein Video meines Sohnes rendert, und ich im Internet surfe, ist der PC mit 8GB RAM natürlich oft am ruckeln. Mit 16 GB RAM könnte ich möglicherweise während des Renderns sogar spielen. 


• Wieso ein *Netzteil* und kein neues Gehäuse?

 Mein Gehäuse ist zwar nicht fürs Gaming ausgelegt, ist aber noch in einem guten Zustand. Ein Netzteil ist mir wichtiger, denn ich habe momentan zu wenig Anschlüsse, weil ich aufgrund der Grafikkarte zwei Anschlüsse verbraucht habe. Ich benötige somit mindestens einen Anschluss beim "be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W" mehr, damit ich mein DVD-Laufwerk, dass ich abschließen musste, wieder anschließen kann. So kann ich dann Spiele per CD installieren, und muss sie nicht tagelang (GTA V = 1 Tag, 7 Stunden; 7,5mbit/s download) durch einen Key downloaden. Außerdem muss ich mir mit fast 200 Watt mehr keine Sorgen mehr um die Stromversorgung machen.


• Wieso der "schlechteste" Monitor, den es zur Auswahl gab (*Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1*)?

Ganz einfach zu erklären. Da mir die Auswahl des Prozessors gut Punkte weggeschnappt hat, *und* ich trotzdem noch recht gute Sachen auswählen wollte, habe ich den "billigsten" Monitor ausgewählt. Damit habe ich aber kein Problem, weil ich seit knapp einem Jahr den PC per Fernseher benutze, der eine Reaktionszeit von gefühlten 100ms hat und nicht mal in Full-HD (1600x900) läuft. 
Der ProLite GE2488HS-B1 hat eine gute Größe, eine wunderbare Reaktionszeit, läuft in Full-HD und hat kaum Unterschiede zum zweitbesten Monitor der zur Auswahl steht (ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP).


Kommen wir nun, nach den Begründungen meiner ausgewählten Komponenten, zu den *Bildern* meines Computers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Fun-Fact: Ich habe ihn kurz vor dem Foto richtig entstauben müssen. 



So, das war es dann eigentlich schon von meiner Bewerbung! Ich hoffe, man kann ein paar Informationen davon entnehmen. 

Vielen Dank, an das PCGH-Team, aber auch an die Sponsoren, für diese grandiose Idee! Die 4 ausgewählten Gewinner werden sich sicherlich *sehr* freuen!


Ich wünsche Ihnen einen wunderschönen Samstag Abend,
Ilya Filonenko.


----------



## Flaubaer (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein derzeitiges Setup habe ich ca 2008 zusammenstellen lassen und teilweise selbst zusammen gebaut. Dementsprechend betagt sind die Komponenten, wobei ich vor einiger Zeit die Grafikkarte von einer 9600 GT zu einer GTX 560 Ti aufgerüstet hab und mir dazu ein neues Netzteil von be quiet! angeschafft hab.

Der Prozessor kriecht aber mittlerweile schon stark hinterher und deswegen spiele ich schon seit einiger Zeit (ca schon seit Sandy Bridge) mit dem Gedanken ihn aufzurüsten. Allerdings bin ich nur ein armer kleiner Student ohne Geld (*Tränendrüse incoming*) und da ich mit einem neuen Prozessor ja auch gleich RAM und Mainboard austauschen muss...

Ich hoffe ihr werdet mich in eurer großzügigen Güte auserwählen (*nächster Bestechungsversuch*) und einem Informatik-Studenten, der gerade so über die Runden kommt (*wieder die Tränendrüse*) etwas aushelfen könnt.

Derzeitiges Setup:
*CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q9550 (4 Kerne @ 2,83 GHz)
*Mainboard:* Asus P5Q
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2
*RAM:* 4x 1GB DDR2
*GPU:* Asus GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr
*Storage:* 1x SSD (nur OS) 4x HDD (jeweils eine für Daten, Programme, Spiele und die vierte derzeit nicht in Benutzung)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9, 500W 80+ Gold
*Gehäuse:* von Aerocool (genaue Marke unbekannt)
*Bildschirm:* 22" von Asus (genaue Marke unbekannt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:

_CPU statt GPU_:
Wie man an meinem Setup unschwer erkennen kann ist der Prozessor mit Abstand die schwächste Komponente. Ursprünglich war eine 9600 GT von nVidia verbaut, die hab ich aber mittlerweile vor einiger Zeit durch eine 560 Ti ausgetauscht.

_RAM statt SSD_:
Der Wechsel des Mainboards verlangt bei dem Altersunterschied zwangsläufig neuen Arbeitsspeicher. DDR3 habe ich nie besessen und würde somit mit diesem Upgrade wohl tatsächlich eine Generation überspringen. Eine SSD brauche ich eh nicht, hab ja schon eine.

_Kühler statt Lüfter_:
Na ja, gleicher Grund wie oben: mein Scythe Mugen 2 ist nicht kompatibel mit Sockel 1151, also muss ein neuer her. Zusätzliche Lüfter brauche ich hingegen nicht so dringend.

_Gehäuse statt Netzteil_:
Ich hab ja schon ein Netzteil von be quiet! . Das hab ich mir damals zulegen müssen als ich die GTX 560 Ti gekauft hab, da ich beim alten Netzteil keine Stromanschlüsse mehr übrig hatte (die 9600 GT brauchte keine). Und ein Gehäuse bringt natürlich auch gleich noch ein viel stärkeres "Feeling" eines neuen PCs beziehungsweise Upgrades, das ist ja auch nicht so schlecht. Außerdem kommt mir mein PC mittlerweile ziemlich laut vor, ich hoffe das wird auch mit dem Base 800 besser. Und mehr Platz für Kabel (ich darf das Foto von meinem derzeitigem Setup ja eigentlich fast keinem zeigen) hätte ich dann auch, würde alles etwas ordentlicher machen.

_27" statt 24"_:
Na ja, die Alternative wäre mehr Arbeitsspeicher (und 16GB reichen mir eh schon vollkommen) oder den 6700K statt den 6600K, dann müsste ich allerdings beim Gehäuse oder Kühler sparen und das große Gehäuse brauche ich fast auch notwendigerweise, da ich ja 5 Festplatten irgendwo unterbringen muss. Vom Multithreading des i7 würde ich in der Praxi eh nicht profitieren. Und von einem 27-Zöller träume ich schon seit ca 2 Jahren.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr meinem alten, lahmenden Gaul, der (abgesehen von der GPU) nur noch vor sich hin schnauft bei Beanspruchung, ein bisschen den Hintern heiß machen könnt (oder lieber nicht, wollen ja nicht dass er überhitzt).

Grüße

Flaubaer


----------



## Desert991 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
*
natürlich könnte ich für diese Bewerbung etwas auf die Tränendrüse drücken und auf etwas Mitleid hoffen, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich... 
Ich bin einfach ein Hardware-Fetischist und hätte gerne mal wieder ein paar neue Spielzeuge 
Zugegeben, als Student kann man sich nicht immer alles leisten, was man gern ein seinen PC bauen würde, aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück euch 

Also hier erstmal mein aktuelles System:

*Mainboard:*             MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
*CPU: *                          Intel Core i5 4670k @ 4,4GHz
*Grafikkarte: *          AMD Radeon R9 290
*Arbeitsspeicher:*  8GB DDR3 G.Skill F3-14900CL8
*HDD:*                          1 TB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, 500GB WD 5000AAJS
*SSD: *                           500GB Samsung 850 Evo
*Netzteil:*                   BeQuiet!  L8-CM-630W
*Monitor: *                  Asus MG279Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, da schon einige Zeit vergangen ist, seitdem ich das letzte mal ein Hardwareupdate durchgeführt habe, würde ich endlich gerne auf den DDR4 Zug aufspringen und außerdem gern testen, ob die neuen Intel Prozessoren wirklich so gut sind wie ihr Ruf 
Es ist mir auch ein wichtiges Anliegen zu eine neue Grafikkartengeneration zu wechseln, da ich meine momentane Stromrechnung echt nicht gerne ansehe 


Hier also meine Wunschkomponenten:

*Grafikkarte:*   MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*      be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*RAM:                 *4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
*Monitor:*          Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


 Ich wünsche allen PCGH-Mitarbeitern und allen Usern ein schönes Restwochenende.

Grüße
Desert991


----------



## Wakasa (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch sehr gern bewerben!

Mein aktuelles Schätzchen wurde 2007 in Laienhafter Kleinstarbeit zusammengestellt.
Ich habe mir das meiste selbst angeignet, dementsprechend sind die Parts auch nicht sooooo der Knaller 
Fakt ist aber, ich benutze das Schätzchen tagtäglich, und obwohl er alt, langsam und einfach nur Steinzeit ist, hat er mich wirklich so gut wie nie im Stich gelassen. Warum ich selbst nie geupgraded hab?
Weil ich nie das Geld dafür hatte. Es kamen immer wieder irgendwelche Sachen dazwischen (wichtige wie aber auch unwichtige) für die das bisschen Geld was da war, ausreichen musste.

Also warum ich? 
Das is ne gute Frage. Ich hätte erst gesagt "guckt euch doch mein Setup an" aber hier sind genug Andere, die auch so leiden wie ich.
Ich sitze täglich vor meiner Mühle. Musik, Internet, Spiele, Filme (Netflix und co), alles läuft darauf. Nun sollte doch auch mal die Zeit kommen wo ich erfahren soll was HD Gaming ist, und vorallem möchte ich es mal sehen, das wenn ich auf ein Desktop Icon klicke, auch da wirklich sofort was passiert!


Mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 BE (ich hab im leben noch nie übertaktet, aber die tatsache sowas mal zu besitzen hat mich an der CPU fasziniert!) Vorher war es ein 7750 von AMD (wurde mir von einem Kollegen angedreht, O-Ton (Ey Waka, kein scheiss, nimm den. Isn Dual Core aber mit 2 abgeschalteten Kernen, kannste ja nachher aktivieren) 
Mainboard: ein MSI K9A2 Neo-F (ging mir 2011 kaputt, woraufhin ich das selbe Model zu einem ekelhaften Preis in der Bucht erworben habe, gebraucht versteht sich)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana (Irgendwas is wohl damals schiefgegangen, faktt ist, der Lüfter dreht konstant bei 100% weil die Steuerung am Board hin is  )
RAM: 2x 2GB DDR2 /leider keine ahnung über die genauen Spezifikationen)
GPU: GTX 570 /war ein Geschenk von einem Kollegen! davor war es eine Zotac GTX 260 Synergie Edition, damal neu gekauft!)
Festplatten: eine alte 230 GB Festplatte (IDE Anschluss!) aus einem Otto Katalog Rechner von, jetzt kommts, 2002! Und eine WD mit 700 GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake 500 Watt (Meiner Meinung nach die "hochwertigste" Komponente 
Gehäuse: Ein Thermaltake M5 glaub ich. Zumindest war es das Erste Gehäuse was ich gesehen habe, das dass Netzteil unten hatte!
Bildschirm: ein Samsung Syncmaster 943 NW. Unfassbar alt, klein,  hat mich aber noch nie im Stich gelassen, tut er ja jetzt gerade auch nicht






Das Pimp my PC Setup:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)





Ich würd mich wirklich riesig freuen endlich mal was vernünftiges zu haben! Das wäre meine Erste Intel Experience!
Ich bin leider kein Hardware Experte, und auch bin ich kein Benchmark oder Clocking Enthusiast, ich bin einfach jemand der gerne mit seinem neuen Rechner in der Fallout Welt versinken möchte, ein wenig seinen Sound geniessen möchte, und ******** ja, auch will ich das ein oder andere Spiel haben was den Rechner an seine Leistungsgrenze bringt, einfach weil ich es dann könnte 

So far, Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und einen entspannten Samstag Abend.

Post Scriptum: Ich spiel jetzt ne Runde Worms Armageddon 

PPS: Wenn nötig mach ich natürlich Fotos!


----------



## mknappe808 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus beinander aus dem schönen Chiemgau.
als PCGH-Leser der ersten Stunde möchte ich mich nun auch das erste Mal bei einem Gewinnspiel mitmachen 

Mein jetziges System:
Lian-Li Alu Case Window black
Intel 3570k @ 4.386 GhZ (102 BLK x 43 Multi ungefähr...) @ 1,195 V
Corsair 80i Water
MSI Z77 MPower
ASUS GTX 770 Direct CU OC 1200 Core, 7800 Ram 
Mushkin Red 2x4 GB DDR 3 @ 2177 MhZ
Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256 GB
Corsair 650W
Samsung 24 Zoll 
...

Normalerweise würde ich ihn natürlich immer am liebsten selbst zusammenschrauben, aber wenn ihr das für mich übernehmen würdet kann ich ja beruhigt sein. 
Nur so können meine Kids leider nicht dabei zusehen 

Trotzdem hätte ich für meine persönliche Wunschliste folgende tolle Sachen gefunden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

Vielen dank schon mal für das tolle Gewinnspiel, die Punkte-tabelle ist echt ansteckend...  so müssen sich unsere Mädels beim Schuhe kaufen ungefähr fühlen 
Grüsse und allen noch ein ruhiges Wochenende


----------



## Capone2412 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*

Bewerbung zum "Pimp my PC 2015"


*Ich erspare euch und mir mal den üblichen Prolog mit Lob-Gesülze. Dass ich und alle Mitbewerber diese Aktion super finden, erklärt sich von selbst. 

Derzeit bin ich 28 Jahre alt, habe eine Ausbildung abgeschlossen und studiere aktuell. Soviel zu mir.​
Mein Rechenknecht ist nun schon einige Jahre alt, aber eigentlich noch ganz passabel. Das größte Problem ist die Grafikkarte. Ich hatte mir, bevor mein Studium losging, noch einen große Philips 4K-Monitor gegönnt, den ich von meinem zuvor hart verdienten Geld bezahlt habe. Auch, wenn ich wohl besser mehr mit Lernen beschäftigt sein sollte, kann ich doch nicht ganz aufs Spielen verzichten. 


Allerdings ist meine GTX 780 doch ziemlich überfordert, wenn es um State-of-the-art Spiele geht.
Nun könnte man meinen: _"Luxusproblem, das hätte dir vorher klar sein sollen!"_​Oder Argumente wie: _"4K ist völlig übertrieben, ich kann mit meiner Möhre nicht einmal in Full-HD richtig zocken! Gebt mir lieber die Hardware!"
_

​Stimmt schon, aber den 40 Zoll Monitor habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch wegen der große Arbeitsfläche gekauft und nutze sie vor allem, um mehrere PDFs/eBooks nebst Chrome-Browser und Explorer darstellen zu können. Zum produktiven Arbeiten und Lernen eignet sich der große Bildschirm super. 
Aber eben auch zum Spielen! 

Nun, da ich derzeit kein Geld mehr verdiene (neben der Physikumsvorbereitung ist das ziemlich schwierig), kann ich mir eine potentere Grafikkarte, wie die GTX 980Ti, nicht leisten.
​Auch mit dem Silent Base 800 hatte ich schon länger geliebäugelt (zwar nicht in der Farbe Orange, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben) und der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist ebenfalls ein (gigantischer) Augenschmaus, der auf jeden Fall beim nächsten, großen Mainboard/CPU/RAM-Upgrade mit von der Partie gewesen wäre.

​Die SSD benötige ich selbst eigentlich gar nicht, weswegen ich sie meiner Familie vermachen würde; das Notebook meiner Eltern könnte dringendst einen Boost vertragen. 
Auch der Monitor wäre nicht zwangsweise vonnöten, wie ihr euch denken könnt. Den würde ich einem guten Freund schenken, der immer noch mit einem uralten 19 Zoll Asus-Monitor spielen muss. 



Nun denn, Butter bei die Fische, ...

... wieso soll ausgerechnet ich ausgewählt werden?

​Mein PC ist noch ganz OK und ich benötige primär eine neue Grafikkarte. 
Auf die "Ich bin ein armer Student"-Drüse will ich nicht drücken, das wäre auch scheinheilig. Ich bin mit meinem Leben sonst soweit zufrieden, nur eben nicht liquide genug, um mir neue Hardware leisten zu können.
Warum also ich?

​Nun ja: Wenn ihr mich wählt, habt ihr nicht nur einen Gewinner, *sondern* gleich *drei glücklich Beschenkte! *
Und Glück ist bekanntermaßen das einzige, das sich verdoppelt verdreifacht, wenn man es teilt!


Ich hoffe, meine Bewerbung hat euch gefallen, anbei noch ein Foto des Inneren meines PCs. Meine Hardware wird, wie ihr sehen könnt, mehr als artgerecht gehalten. 
Der "Stall" ist sauber und aufgeräumt. Ihr könnt mir eure "Liebsten"also guten Gewissens anvertrauen. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Für die Freunde der Statistik noch mein aktuelles System in Gänze:


Asus Maximus V Formula
3570K @4,4GHz
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 @1866MHz
256GB Crucial M550, 1TB Samsung 850 Pro
iChill Herculez GTX 780
Corsair AX860


Meine Zusammenstellung für das "Tuning":


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
.
.


----------



## tempustom (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

herzlichen Dank für die se  Aktion.
Hiermit möchte ich mich für das PC-Upgrade bewerben.
Der alte Rechner hat folgende Konfiguration:

• *CPU: Intel Pentium 4  2x 3,2 GHz
• Mainboard: Asus P5GD1-VM
• RAM: 2 GB (2x1 GB) 
• Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gforce 9500 GT 
• SSD [FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Samsung 830  120GB[/FONT]**
• Netzteil Enermax NAXN ADV  450 Watt*

Mit dieser Ausstattung ist der Rechner nur noch für ältere Spiele 
und einfache Aufgaben geeignet. Durch die SSD geht es etwas flüssiger,
aber für Bild- und Videobearbeitung, virtuelle Systeme, sowie das neue
 Anno 2205 und HoMM7 hat er nicht genug Leistung.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration für das Upgrade wäre:

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)*
*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)*
*RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)*
*Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Das folgende Foto zeigt eine Innenansicht des Rechners.
Durch das fehlende Kabelmanagement des Netzteils, 
wirkt es etwas unaufgeräumt.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
und eine schönen Sonntag

Thomas


----------



## WeFi (14. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich (wie alle anderen ja auch) auf ein Upgrade freuen!

Pimp-My-PC 2015 Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Im PC verbaut:
Case: Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower
Motherboard: MSI MS-7693
CPU: AMD FX-6200
CPU FAN: Be quiet Dark Rock Advanced CPU Fan
Graphic card: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X 3GB
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866
Power supply: be quiet Pure Power 530 BQT L7
SSD: 250GB Samsung SSD 840 DXT09B0Q
HDD: 2x 1TB HDD

Foto siehe Anhang.


Ich wäre echt gespannt, welch ein Leistungsschub ich hätte mit der Intel i7-CPU und dem DDR4 RAM.

Vielen Dank für die Aktion!

Liebe Grüße,
WeFi


----------



## robozu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

würde mich über ein Upgrade meines Systems freuen. Hab schon versucht mit günstigen Gebrauchtteile auf einem vernünftigen Stand zu bleiben, aber mehr ist aktuell einfach nicht drin.
Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (neustes Teil im PC)
Board: AsRock 880g Pro3
Graka: Zotac GTX 670 Amp Edition
RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3
Monitor: HP w2207
HDD: 1TB
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W



Derzeit ist die CPU die Spaßbremse, um dieses Hinderniss aus dem Weg zu räumen, habe ich den i7 gewählt. Zusammen mit 16GB RAM sollte er eine weile reichen. Das Netzteil ist auch schon relativ alt und kann durchaus mal ersetzt werden. 
Ich wünsche mir folgende Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## xFettFleckx (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 
Ich bin ein Riesen Fan von moderner PC Technik.😃
Ich habe Mega Bock auf nen Upgrade.


Hier ist meine Konfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und das ist in meinem fast 2 Jahre altem drin:
Gainward GTX 770
Intel Core i5-4670k
Ram 2x4 GB DDR3
Intel boxed Kühler
MSI H.. Mainboard

Ich hoffe auf euch Thx


----------



## xFettFleckx (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin, 
Ich bin ein Riesen Fan von moderner PC Technik.😃
Ich habe Mega Bock auf nen Upgrade.


Hier ist meine Konfiguration

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und das ist in meinem fast 2 Jahre altem drin:
Gainward GTX 770
Intel Core i5-4670k
Ram 2x4 GB DDR3
Intel boxed Kühler
MSI H.. Mainboard

Ich hoffe auf euch Thx


----------



## Narutohyuuga3 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

GutenTag,
Ich würde gerne mein PC aufrüsten.
Er, mein kleiner Padawan, ist zwar ziemlich stark für einen Office-PC.
Bei neueren Spielen (Assassin's Creed und Tomb Raider) kriegt er den Kollaps.
Ich bin erstaunt, was man mit einem Office-PC und einer Grafikkarte alles anstellen kann, und das war vor zwei Jahren! Heute übertrifft er zwar auch meine Einschätzungen, wenn ich ihm ein Spiel gebe und Grafik usw. recht hoch stelle und mir denke, dass er es vllt. nicht pakt. Aber er will auch nicht mehr so hart grübeln, schwitzen, arbeiten. Zusammen in der Sauna im zu Sommer sitzen trotz offenem Fenster und ohne in ein Schwimmbad zu gehen, sagt wohl alles, oder?

Mein aktuelles System ist ein HP Office Rechner Pavilion P6-2172eg mit
CPU: Intel i7 2600
GPU: 670 von Zotac
RAM: 2x4Gb DDR3
HDD:1TB
Board und Kühler sowie RAM sind Standard-HP-Dinger
Netzteil: BeQuiet 530W BQT L8-CM-530W
Monitor: ViewSonic 22" VW2235wm


Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße und Glück euch allen. ^^


----------



## B1tchFight (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute, endlich habe ich mal Zeit gefunden ein bisschen mehr als nur "Mein System" zu posten. Mit ein wenig Glück hat sich die Zeit gelohnt.  

also mal eine kurze Erklärung zu mir, weil ich hier mehr oder weniger neu bin. Die Art des Gewinnspiels (mit dem Punktesystem) hat mich jetzt überzeugt, doch einen Account zu machen und nicht immer nur still mitzulesen. Ich beteilige mich nur ungern an Forumdiskussionen. Ich habe vor 5 Jahren ein Studium zum Softwareentwickler abgeschlossen und bin seit ein paar Jahren selbstständig tätig. Von der Windows Installation bis hin zur Programmierung bleiben keine Kundenwünsche offen. 

Mitmachen tu ich hier, weil ich, was meinen Lebensstiel angeht, sehr Bescheiden lebe. Wer nicht viel Geld braucht, arbeitet auch nicht viel. Der große Vorteil der Selbstständigkeit. ^^ Wenn man sich dann mal etwas leisten möchte, muss man sparen oder mehr arbeiten. Als Gamer brauche ich diese Zeit jedoch zum... Na wer kann es erraten? >>> ZOCKEN <<<  Ich zocke alles von Shooter über Strategie bis hin zu RPG. Mein PC aka „Schnuckie“ stellt sich jetzt selbst vor. Immerhin wollen wir beide gewinnen.

Hello fellow gamer, my name is „Schnuckie“. Please don’t laugh! My master called me like that and I can’t change it myself. I speak to you in English because he set me to use this language. I hope you can deal with it. Now I will tell you a few things about me and our live. I’m not that new but got still some power left in my cables. I have a sweet open dress called “Antec Skeleton” My controlling platform is a “ASUS Form-V RoG” controlled by a “AMD P-II x6 T1100"-Engine Since my master is a AMD CPU fan he’s forcing me to do so as well. (I never said I like it) I can save up to 16 GB of memory with my 4 “F3-12800CL7Q 1600 MHz” chips. My Graphical processor unit is a GTX 770 with 4GB memory to serve with sweet high resolution pictures. I’m installed on a 120 GB SSD and have additional 240 GB SSD for some games and 500 GB HDD for everything that belongs to my master’s privacy and backups. Several years ago my master bought me a custom 2x 120mm Water cooling system to keep my central processing unit quiet and cool. I really appreciated that. All of that is powered by a 700 Watt Superflower power supply. (I started to dislike it because it’s getting louder over time. Even after cleaning) My master is controlling me with the following stuff: - Kave 5.1 - Ryos MK Pro - Tyon Black. You can also see a picture of me below. I'm such a pretty. *__*

“Okay Schnuckie, shut up now! It’s my turn!”
Schnuckie: “Yes Master!”

Nun zu dem Grund warum ich mich für die unten folgenden Komponenten entschieden habe. Zuerst sei gesagt, dass ich MSI gegenüber sehr skeptisch bin, weil Schnuckie früher oft Probleme mit MSI hatte und sich ständig beschwert hat. Wie die aktuelle Technik aussieht, kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber das wäre eine Gelegenheit sich ohne viel Risiko mal ein aktuelles Bild zu machen.

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte:
Auch wenn viele sagen, dass AMD der letzte Mist ist, bin ich mit einer "alten" CPU super zufrieden. 
Schnuckie: „That what he says… I’ve usually to do all the work and have to suffer“
Die Grafikkarte limitiert aktuell mehr als die CPU. Deswegen habe ich mich für die GTX 980Ti entschieden, obwohl Mainboard und CPU auf lange Sicht preislich besser gewesen wären, aber ich plane schon für ZEN voraus. Sollten die Ergebnisse nicht absolut niederschmetternd werden, wird zur 2. Generation von ZEN ein neues Board + CPU gekauft. Außerdem hätte ich dann auch Arbeitsspeicher nehmen müssen und die Punkte sind besser in eine weitere SSD investiert. DDR 3 reicht mit völlig. Und JAA, ich weiß, dass die 980ti zu schnell für die CPU ist.
Schnuckie: „Yeah  A stronger GPU would save me some time and I can rest more.“ 

CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets:
Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, habe ich eine Custom Wa-Kü. Also kein Kühler, aber 2 von den neuen Lüftern würde ich auf den Radiator setzen. Den 3. an den Festplattenschacht.
Schnuckie: „Yeah, blow it baby…. Blow it!” 

Netzteil von be quiet! ODER Gehäuse:
Mein Antec Skeleton würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht austauschen. Von daher fiel mir auch hier die Entscheidung sehr leicht. Ein neues PSU für eine neue Grafikkarte. Und mein aktuelles PSU wird eh grundlos laut.
Schnuckie: „I already said that… Would you mind not to bore them?“
“Do it like your new PSU… BE QUIET!”

Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD:
Wurde ja schon beantwortet. 
Schnuckie: „Well… more space = more work… And who has to work? Surprise!“ 

Monitor:
Da ich aktuell 2 Bildschirme mit einer Grafikkarte befeuern muss, habe ich mich damals für einfache 24" entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden. Aus ergonomischen Gründen sind 27" zwar noch okay, aber dann würden die Bildschirme nicht mehr zusammen passen. Von daher reicht hier der 24" Bildschirm aus. Und dann könnte meine neue GTX 980Ti 3 Bildschirme befeuern und die starke Leistung wird zumindest etwas mehr beansprucht.

Schnuckie: "jaja... you have to? Sure it's not me?"

Und zum Schluss sei noch gesagt, dass ich bei einer Aufrüstung endlich mal wieder eine Motivation habe den Kabelsalat aufzuräumen und alle Kabel wieder ordentlich verlegen kann. Wobei mein Antec Skeleton im Kabelmanagement einen deutlichen Minuspunkt bekommt.  Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt ein Thermaltek Core P5 zu kaufen, aber das sind auch wieder 150 Euro die eigentlich nicht sein müssten. Zudem finden wir beide mein Gehäuse verdammt cool.

Schnuckie: „You don't dare to change my sweet dress or I will cut off the PSU!”
“Don’t you think you forgot something in your calculation, Schnuckie? ^^”
Schnuckie: “…”

Mein Wunschsystem:
Schnucki: „Master, don’t you ask me what I want to have? “ 
“For god sake… Would you shut up sweetheart”
Schnuckie: *he called me sweet. I knew it*

- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
- Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120) (2 Punkte)
- SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
- Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System noch mal zusammengefasst:
- ASUS Form-V RoG + AMD P-II x6 T1100 oc@4GHz
- 16 GB G-Skill F3-12800CL7Q 1600 MHz
- Geforce GTX 770 (4GB) von Palit Jetstream
- 700 Watt Superflower 80 Gold
- Custom Wasserkühlung 2x 120mm Radiator

Ich hoffe den einen oder anderen von Euch hat unsere kleine Show zumindest zum Schmunzeln gebracht.  Wir haben ein paar Tage darüber nachdenken müssen was ich mache und C3-P0 aus Starwars Episode I und II brachte mich auf diese Idee.

Schnuckie: "The only thing they laugh about is your failed try to be funny *caugh* Master, I mean at least you tried to be ......"
- Turned off

Hat jemand Interesse eine gebrauchte GTX 770 (4GB) von Palit Jetstream günstig zu erwerben, wenn ich die GTX 980 bekomme?  An einen der Leute mit wesentlich schlechterem PC würde ich sie sogar sehr günstig abtreten. ^^

Gruß, Jens

PS. Bilder vom Innenleben folgen morgen bei Tageslicht   Mein Schnuckie lässt sich bei Nacht schlecht ablichten.


----------



## Lauwian (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH. Ich bin der Enkeln von dem "PC" Inhaber der sich schon so oft beklagt hat dass er so langsam sei. Nun will ich ihm zu seinem Geburtstag eine Freude machen mit einem schnelleren und hoffentlich langlebigen Computer. Das Problem ist aber das ich nicht weiß ob dies überhaupt möglich ist. Da das Gehäuse und Netztteil schon einie Jahre hintersich haben.  Daher weiß ich nicht genau ob ich jetzt ein gutes neues Netzteil das ich mir im Notfall noch selber kaufen könnte oder dieses schicke be quiet Gehäuse nehmen soll wo auch alles reinpasst. Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee wie ich das am besten lösen könnte falls ich hier als Gewinner hervorgehn würde. Eine idee von mir währe den i5 6500 anstatt des i5 6600k zu verwenden und die 3 punkte in das Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W zu setzen. 
Aktuelles System:
CPU              :      Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
RAM             :     1x DDR2 Samsung 1GB
                             1x DDR2 Team Group inc. 2GB
Mainboard :     HP 0A58h
Gehäuse:     :     HP Compaq dc5100 MT
Monitor       :    Captiva e1701
HDD             :    Toshiba dt01aca050
Netzteil        :    HP max 365W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kühler          :    Kann ich nicht genau sagen
System         :    Windows XP 32bit Home


Wunsch PC Konfiguration:
 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Firebomb (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

danke erstmal für die neue geile Aktion von euch.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr meinen PC upgraden würdet. 
Leider ist ausgerechnet heute meine Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen (schon das zweite mal, bekam damals vor ca. 7Monaten wegen den gleichen Fehler als Ersatz eine neue). 
So ist nun zocken unmöglich für mich, leider.
Deshalb entschied ich mich bewusst für dieses Upgrade.

*Mein Wunsch:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Meine aktuelle Hardware:*
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX780SC /kaputt seit heute 
Mainboard: AsRock Z87 Pro3
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX Blu 4x4 GB
CPU: i7-4770
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
Laufwerk: Super Writemaster DVD Brenner
Netzteil: Corsair CX750
Gehäuse: Overseer RX-I
W-Lan Karte: Asus PCE-AC68



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC wird natürlich noch mals richtig gesäubert vor dem verschicken, falls ich ausgewählt werden.


----------



## BIGFAT (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich würde mich über ein Upgrade freuen! Das Gehäuse würde meine jüngere Schwester bekommen. 

Mein Wunsch:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner bis jetzt:

Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 780
CPU: I72600K
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1333 Team Elite.
MB: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalem
Gehäuse: BitFenix Colossus
SSD: Samsung 830 128 GB
HDD: 2x1 TB WD RED und Blue als RAID 0
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER L8 630W
Lüfter: Jede menge NB-eLoops und 1x 20cm von BitFenix
Soundkarte: Creative Audigy SE
Monitor: 2x Benq GL2450


----------



## soulblighter23 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese nette Aktion! Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn Ihr mein Rechner upgraden würdet.

Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse: MEDION AKOYA irgendwas
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 7950
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Gotthard
RAM: Kingston 2 x 8 GB DDR 3 (PC 1333)
MB: ASUS M5 A78L-M
SSD: Crucial M550 256 GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet L8-CM 630 Watt
Monitor: BenQ FP 93 GX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## O77I (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

tolle Aktion, mein System könnte langsam mal ein Update vertragen!

Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3
RAM: 4x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333MHz CL7
Graka: ASUS STRIX-GTX970
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
HDD: WD 640GB
Netzteil: Cooler Master Siltent Pro 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Monitor: 26" Fujitsu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße,
Olli


----------



## NeoGuy (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist mir Eure Aufrüstaktion für PC’s aufgefallen und da mein zwar in die Jahre gekommenes aber auch ans Herz gewachsenes „Kraftpaket“ vielleicht mal wieder etwas „Sondertraining“ gebrauchen könnte, bewerbe ich meinen PC für ein Tuning.

Die aktuell verbaute Hardware ist die folgende:
Mainboard:	EVGA nForce 780i SLI
CPU:		       Intel Core2 Quad Q9650 3.00 GHz
Kühler:		Zalman CNPS9700 NT 754
RAM:		       6 GB Kingston Hyper X, DDR2 800 Mhz
Grafikkarte:	EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB (2 Mal im SLI-Verbund)
Gehäuse:	       Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL (Mesh Serie, schwarz/silber)
Dämmplatten:	 ichbinleise Dämmmatten Maxiset
Netzteil:	       Thermaltake Toughpower 14cm CM 750W ATX2
Festplatte:
   •	Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB
   •	TOSHIBA MK3259GSX 300 GB
   •	Maxtor 6L200R0 200 GB
   •	Western Digital (Green) 4TB
Monitor:	    SyncMaster 206BW,SyncMaster Magic CX206BW(Digital)
Lautsprecher:	Philips 5.1 Lautsprecher Premium System, 160W MPOSystem
Betriebssystem:	Windows 7

Die ausgesuchten Aufrüstkomponenten aus der Aktion sind:
Mainboard/CPU:	MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 		be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 			2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 		be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: 		Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich mich für diese Zusammenstellung entschieden?
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei dieser Kraftvollen CPU schon seit ihrem Erscheinen davon träume mir diese zu kaufen. Nur stehen als frisch gebackener Papa andere Investitionen in der Prioritätsliste deutlich weiter oben.
Aus meiner Sicht reichen die 8GB RAM vorerst noch völlig. Auch möchte ich die CPU nicht mit einer boxed Lösung kühlen um evtl. die CPU noch leicht übertakten zu können. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bewusst für die CPU-Lösung und nicht die Grafikkarte entschieden. Ich sehe Bedarf an einem neuen „Fundament“ für den PC.

Mein vorhandenes Netzteil erachte ich als ausreichend für zukünftige Aufgaben. Doch durch den Familienzuwachs gilt es jeden Platz optimal zu nutzen und platzsparend die Dinge unterzubringen. Somit würde ich schweren Herzens meinen BigTower nicht mehr verwenden. Daher habe ich mich für ein neues Gehäuse entschieden.
Da schon die „günstigste“ Monitorlösung ein deutlicher Fortschritt zu meinem vorhandenen Monitor ist, freue ich mich auf ein neues Bilderlebnis mit einem höhenverstellbaren Monitor. Und ich glaube auch, dass es mir mein Rücken danken wird. Die Bücher unter dem bisherigen Monitor sehen im Regal auch deutlich besser aus 

Eine berechtigte Frage ist natürlich, warum will ein frischgebackener Papa seinen PC mit solchen Edelkomponenten aufrüsten, sollte er nicht lieber Zeit mit seiner Tochter und Frau verbringen?
Ja natürlich, macht er ja auch. Und die kleine Maus toppt alles dagewesene im Leben. Aber was gibt es schöneres, wenn alle schlafen, alle anderen Tätigkeiten im Haushalt erledigt sind, als sein aktuelles Lieblingsspel in neuem Glanz erleben zu können um sich daraus erholt und „gestärkt“ wieder in den privaten und beruflichen Alltag stürzen zu können? Seltene, aber kostbare Momente sind für mich die spielenden Stunden am PC.

Wenn ich Euch mit meinem Aufrüstplan ansprechen konnte, würde mich das sehr freuen.

Herzliche Grüße
Matthias


----------



## TelsonDE (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 

ich würde mich auch über ein (sehr Prozessor/RAM-lastiges) Upgrade freuen:
----------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------------



ODER alternativ ein i5 anstatt i7, dafür aber mit fettem Monitor:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------------


Mein derzeitiges System:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3  +  Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 2 × 4 GB:  TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24
Monitor: HP Pavilion w2207h, 22"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


THX 

Grüße, 

Telson


----------



## feder19 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits, eine tolle Aktion ist das dieses Jahr, da muss man selber sogar ein bisschen grübeln!

Mein Wunschaufrüstset sähe so aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Dieses Set würde gut zu meinem jetzigen System passen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400
MB: ASRock Z68 Pro3
Ram: G.Skill Ares 2133MHz DDR3 CL10 16GB
GPU: Gainward GTX 460 OC Windforce 1GB VRAM
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic 250GB
HDD: 640GB und 3TB jeweils von Western Digital
Gehäuse: Antec Sonata 3
Gehäuselüfter: Front 1x120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings USC, Back 1x120mm Stock-Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner Rev. 1
PSU: Cougar GX600
Sound: ASUS Xonar Essence ST
Bildschirm: Samsung 2253BW 1680x1050

Hier das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt sage ich noch kurz warum es Sinn machen würde:
Meine GPU ist natürlich hoffnungslos veraltet und die 1GB VRAM werden immer mehr zum Problem, was ich letztens bei der Battlefront Beta gemerkt habe (alles auf niedrig, zwischen 25 und 45fps). Daher die GTX 970. Meine CPU ist für diese Karte noch ausreichend, da ich sie mit meinem ASRock Z68Pro3 über einen All-Core-Turbo und eine limitierte Anhebung des Multis auf allen Kernen mit 3,8GHz laufen lassen kann. Denke  da käme es zu keinem Bottleneck. Mein Gehäuse ist aber mittlerweile zu klein und veraltet, daher das BeQuiet 800 und auch der Dark Rock pro3 würde meiner CPU gut tun, da der installierte Großclockner nur eine Halterung für Sockel 775 mitbringt....das ASRock Z68 Pro3 bietet zwar eine zusätzliche Halterung für Sockel 775 Kühler, diese sitzen dann aber verdreht (siehe Bild), was in einem äußerst suboptimalen Airflow resultiert. Den Ram habe ich letztens erst auf schnellen 2133MHz 16GB aufgerüstet, dieser würde perfekt zu den neuen Komponenten passen. Das Netzteil hat mit 600W und 80Plus Gold-Zertifizierung auch genug Leistung für die GTX 970. Mein Bildschirm ist leider auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß, daher wäre der 27"er WQHD genau das richtige Upgrade. Da die Leistung der GTX 970 in den meisten Games für WQHD ausreichend ist, also der perfekte Partner.

Also kurz und gut, das Upgrade würde perfekt passen, jetzt liegt es an euch


----------



## loutennanddandee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

 ich würde mich bei einem längst fälligem Upgrade meines PC für folgende Komponenten entscheiden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich Räumliche in kleines Problem habe (Mini Tower muss unter dem Schreibtisch, das der Sohnemann (1 Jahr alt) nicht immer den PC einschält  )
fällt meine Wahl auf die Grafikkarte, da die Mainboards in meinem Gehäuse keinen Platz hätten und die Geäuse leider alle zu hoch sind.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:


AMDAthlon II x4 630 2,8ghz auf
Asrock N68C-S 
16GB DDR3 RAM (2x8GB)
Radeon HD6970 2GB

OCZ Vertex EX4 128gb
WD 1TB 3,5"
Samsung 1TB 2,5"

Coolermaster Elite343 Mini tower
Enermax UCTB12 120mm Batwing-Lüfter (2x)
Seasonic SSR-550RT

LG 34ub67-b

Würde mich über ein gesponsortes Upgrade sehr freuen, weil ich für das diese Woche erhältliche Battlefront definitv
neues Equipment benötigen werde.


----------



## W8urm (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuell verbaute Hardware:
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Intel Core i7-3770K
Thermalright Macho HR-02
2xG.Skill F3-12800CL8-2GBECO(9-9-9-24)DDR3-1600
ASUS GTX-660Ti DirectCUIIOC
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Seagate 3 TB SATA600
Seagate 500 GB SATA300
Netzteil ? 550 Watt

mein Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich viel Fotos bearbeite und ab und zu ein aktuelles Spielchen mache,
wären diese 3 Komponenten genau das Richtige für meinen PC.


----------



## n8schrauber (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion

Meine Wunschliste wäre wie folgt:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


Mein bisheriges System:

ekbw radiator 4x120
2 x ssd 256gb
7970 watercooled edition
asrock extreme 4 
cpu watercoolded  ekwb supreme nickel
2x ram teamgroup extrem 2400
netzteil  seasonic 760w gold
eheim extreme edition
Gehäuse Xigmatec Elysum (war eins der wenigen erschwinglichen zu jener Zeit, mit Platz für den Radiator)
Mein Traum von einem wassergekühlten Komplettsystem stand bei der Auswahl im Vordergrund.

Eine neue wassergekühlte Grafikkarte ist seit geraumer Zeit ein Wunschtraum.
Wenn dann wird es eine 980 gtx ti, vermutlich strix  mit Eigenumbau eines geeigneten Fullwaterblockkühlers.
Bei eventueller Verfügbarkeit bzw. angemessenen Preises hab ich auch die KFA 2 watercooled auf dem Radar.
Aufgrund der Beschränkung (nur pciexpress 2) des alten Motherboards, diversen geringen Performencezuwächsen
in der Vergangenheit, sah ich von bisherigen Nachrüstungen ab.

Die momentane Verfügbarkeit/Preis  des Prozessors haben mich dazu bewogen, das Gewicht auf Motherboard/CPU
zu legen.
Bei den Ventilatoren ist die Bauform leider nicht ganz ratsam.(Radiator), bzw nur mit zusätzlicher Bastelarbeit möglich.
Auch ein Turmkühler ware ein Rückschritt. (Würde diese Punkte gern an einen anderen Bewerber schenken) 
Ein Ram  (DDR4) ging wegen der Punktebeschränkung nicht.
Ob evtl. aus einer 2 Grafikkarten werden, bewog mich zu der Auswahls des Netzteils.
Auch die externe Umschaltung von singlerail,und Lüftersteuerung findet man eher selten.

Wenn ein Monitor, dann mit Displayport.
Den man ja nicht abwählen kann. (Würd ich auch einem anderen Mitbewerber vermachen),
da ich momentan schon ein WQHD nutze und einen 4k evtl mit einbinde.

Die hd7970 stösst langsam aber sicher an die Grenzen ( bei neuen Titeln deutlich)
Wie gesagt eine Wunschliste.

Bisher hab ich alles selbst zusammengeschraubt, diverse Tests seitens PCGH waren bei der Auswahl der Komponenten oft hilfreich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrRagejin (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team !

Hiermit möchte auch ich an Pimp my PC 2015 teilnehmen.
Ursprünglich hatte ich mir im Februar einen neuen Rechner gekauft, aber wie das so ist will man  später immer nochmal aufrüsten und kauft "Übergangslösungen".
So auch mein Plan, allerdings hat mich das Leben aus einer festen Tätigkeit zu einem Studium geführt. 
Man kennt das von Studenten, das Geld ist wirklich jeden Monat knapp, meine Aufrüstpläne leider nicht mehr umsetzbar.
Aufgrund dessen kann ich nicht das volle Potenzial der Hardware nutzen, die Grafikkarte ist nicht so schnell wie sie sein sollte.
Aber die Konkurrenz ist groß und ihr wollt sicherlich alles lesen, deshalb zu den verbauten Komponenten:

Prozessor      : i7-5820K
RAM                 : Gskill Ripjaws IV 2133
Mainboard    :  Gigabyte X99M
Grafikkarte   : Asus 970GTX Strix
CPU-Kühler  : Zalman CNPS9900
Gehäuse         : Phanteks Enthoo Evolv
Monitor          : Samsung Syncmaster (sehr alt :O )
Netzteil          : BeQuiet! Straight Power e10


Und somit zu den Gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte    : MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set       : Be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD                    : 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor           : Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Und damit wünsche ich allen hier im Forum viel Glück, ich gönne das jedem und das ist ne ganz tolle Idee zu Weihnachten 

Viel Erfolg,

Philipp !


----------



## Beesen (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo und guten Tag,

ich bewerbe mich bei dieser Aktion, da ich die Aufrüstung dringend benötige. Der PC ist für mich viel mehr als 
nur eine Zockermaschine. Er ist ein Werkzeug oder besser eine Waffe für den ewigen Kampf gegen das Böse.

Denn um eins vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin wahrscheinlich der größte Held der je existiert hat. Das wurde mir 
zumindest schon mehrmals gesagt. Und der größte Held ist immer nur so gut wie seine Waffe. 

Denn was wäre König Arthur ohne Excalibur oder was wäre Thor ohne seinen Hammer?

Durch Jahrelange Heldentaten ist mein Schwert mittleiweile etwas abgestumpft und ich hoffe, dass Ihr es mir 
wieder etwas schärfen könnt, so dass ich bald wieder erfolgreich, junge und bildhübsche Prinzessinnen vor den 
Klauen des Bösen retten kann.  

Eine solch edle Tat würde sicher auch ein Platz in den Geschichten finden, die in Walhalla, nach meinem 
Ableben, über mich erzählen werden würden.


Folgend eine Liste der Attribute meiner Waffe:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS P6T SE + Intel Core i7 920 (4x 2,66 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
RAM: 3x 4GB Corsair Vangeance Schwarz (1600 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD7950 (3GB)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro (256GB)
HDD: 2x  Western Digital WD20EARX Green (2TB)
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT620 AWT
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite Series Spezial Edition Weiß 600T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier die gewünschten Verbesserungs-Maßnahmen: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auf ruhmreiche Taten,
euer Beesen


----------



## karlotto (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ich würde gerne an Eurem Gewinnspiel " Pimp my PC 2015" teilnehmen, aber leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich da hin komme um eine Bewerbung und eine Auswahl vornehmen zu können.
P.S. Ich möchte zum allerersten mal an einem Gewinnspiel teil nehmen!!!!! Eine genauere Hilfe in Form eines Links wäre super!!!

Mein veralteter PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Asus P5H-D
Intel Core 2 Duo E 8500
Zahlmann CPU Kühler
Crosair 4x2 GIB Ram
Nvidia GTX 560
Be quiet 550 Watt
2x SATA HDD; 320+ 500 GIB
Samsung 226 BW
Termaltake Armor Jr.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine neuere  Hardware freuen!!

z.B.

MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5 6600K
Be quiet! Dark Rock TF
4x8 GiByte DDR4 - 2133
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 Watt
liyama ProLite B2783QSU- B1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg karlotto


----------



## not-available (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

hiermit  will ich mich auch mal bewerben:

Mein PC:

Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 @3.30GHz
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
ASRock Z77 Pro3
Gainward Phantom GTX 770
2x4 GB DDR3
Be Quiet! E9-CM-580W Straight Power " Modular "
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 + 240GB Crucial M500
HDDs 1,5TB
Asus Xonar DG
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgewählte Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

- 970: da meine aktuelle CPU noch sehr Potent ist, aber die 2 GB meiner GTX 770 nicht immer reichen.
Die 980 musste dem größeren Bildschirm weichen

- Lüfter: mein Dark Rock Pro 2 reicht für die CPU locker und das neue Gehäuse hat nur 2 vorinstallierte Lüfter

- SSD, weil mir meine 8 GB Ram reichen und SSD Speicher immer gut ist

- Gehäuse, da mein Netzteil noch ein paar Jahre halten sollte und um mal was anderes unter 
dem Tisch stehen zu haben

- Monitor: mehr Bilddiagonale und mehr Pixel


----------



## Dennis87 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 ist einfach Spitze!  Ich hab' mich extrem gefreut, als ich gesehen habe, was ihr für Komponenten anbietet, weil es einfach genau die CPU+Mainboard Kombi ist, die ich am allerliebsten hätte (wenn denn immer das Geld zum Aufrüsten da wäre). Als Berufseinsteiger nach dem Studium war das bisher leider nicht der Fall, dabei gehört mein System, das ich mir am Anfang vom Studium zusammengestellt habe so langsam wirklich abgelöst... 
Damals noch auf ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis geachtet, wurde es der 1090T von AMD, der bis heute auch gute Dienste verrichtet hat. Als Festplatte hat mit dem Umstieg auf Windows 8.1 eine SSD (Samsung 840 EVO 250GB) Einzug in mein System gefunden und die alte Grafikkarte (MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II) wurde dieses Jahr durch die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 100ME abgelöst, weil die Karte mir im Mai auch das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis geboten hat (zusammen mit The Witcher 3 und Batman: Arkham Knight (naja... )). Wie das beim Aufrüsten so ist, rüste ich also eigentlich gerne komponentenweise auf, aber mit Skylake wird ja die komplette Plattform gewechselt... Nun kann man wieder meinen, Skylake würde viel zu wenig Neues bieten und keinen Grund zum Aufrüsten für alle, die einen Sandy-Bridge oder neuer ihr eigen nennen, aber bei mir wird der Sprung vom 1090T auf Skylake einfach spürbar sein. Der Einstieg in die Videobearbeitung und natürlich die Möglichkeiten der Plattform sollten wieder für die nächsten fünf Jahre genug Leistung bringen, weswegen mich der 6700K auch am allermeisten anlacht  Mit mehr Geld und einer besseren Verfügbarkeit, hätte ich schon längst zugeschlagen. So wird erstmal bis nächstes Jahr gespart, wobei ich natürlich auch gerne auf Nvidia's Pascal warte und bei entsprechend guter Karte auch da gerne schwach werden würde 

Nun aber zu den Komponenten:

*Bisheriges System:*
==============
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3.2 GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Alpenföhn Brocken
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 100ME (alt: MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II)
*Mainboard:* MSI 890FXA-GD70
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator 4x2GB DDR3 1600
*Netzteil:* Enermax EPR625AWT Pro82+ II 625W
*WLAN-PCI:* TP-Link TL-WN851ND (entfällt dank onboard Lösung auf dem Gaming M9)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*HDD:* Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Gehäuse*: LIAN LI PC-7FNW
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster P2450H (24 Zoll)

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*
=======================
*Mainboard/CPU: *MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründungen:*
============
Mainboard/CPU: Zukunftssicherheit  Mit der Kombination hat man einfach die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe beim Thema Aufrüsten und genügend Power für Spiele, Videobearbeitung, Simulationen, und und und, Plus die sehr coole neue Plattform
CPU-Kühler: Der Dark Rock Pro 3 lacht mich auch an, aber seit vielen Testberichten und Erfahrungen von Freunden, würde ich hier auf jeden Fall gerne zu einem be quiet! greifen und der Dark Rock TF scheint mir genügend Reserven zu liefern, auch den 6700K mit leichtem OC möglichst kühl zu halten.
RAM: Für mich reichen 16 GB RAM noch vollkommen und die Möglichkeit, hier auf 32 GB aufzurüsten besteht ja immernoch
Netzteil: Ein neues, leistungsstarkes Netzteil nach 5 Jahren darf auch gerne wieder sein 
Monitor: Würde entweder für ein zwei-Monitor-Setup dienen oder lieber in einer anderen Ecke des Wohnzimmers aufgestellt, um ungestörter Spielen zu können, während die Freundin ihre Serien schaut  [Fernseher und Monitor stehen fast nebeneinander, damit ich nach Belieben auch mal auf dem Fernseher zocken kann]


Als neuzugezogener Mittelfranke mit einer Entfernung von 20 km bis nach Fürth, bringe ich, falls ich zu den überglücklichen Gewinnern gehören sollte, meinen PC natürlich auch gerne persönlich vorbei  Das würde das super-duper-Einpacken für die Post ersparen 

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wünsche aber natürlich allen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück und Spaß mit neuen Komponenten, die das Aufrüsterherz höherschlagen lassen 

Liebe Grüße
Dennis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanjo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde eure Aktion mal wieder super und möchte mich  gerne dafür bewerben.

Da mein Monitor leider den Geist aufgegeben (Pixelfehler) hat und ich seit vielen Wochen mit dem Gedanken spiele mir einen neuen anzuschaffen, kommt eure Aktion goldrichtig. Leider kommt es in aktuellen Spielen auch immer mal wieder zu Rucklern. Ich denke gerade in CPU lastigen Spielen wird der neue i7 und der ddr4 ram einen ordentlichen Leistungsangebot bringen. Die passende Grafikkarte habe ich mir dazu schon im letztem Monat gekauft, seit dem ist mein Budget leider erschöpft.
Gerne würde ich auch wieder weg von einem Mini-ITX System, da die meine Grafikkarte doch sehr warm darin wird.

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor : i5-3570
RAM : 2*4 GB Corsair DDR3 Speicher
Mainboard : Asus P8Z77i
Grafikkarte : Asus GTX 980ti Strix OC
CPU-Kühler : Thermalright Macho
Gehäuse : Bitfenix Prodigy
Monitor : Dell U2412M 
Netzteil : BeQuiet! Straight Power e9 500W
Festplatten: 128GB SSD + 2TB HDD


Und hier meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 
Viel Glück auch allen anderen!

Euer treuer Leser,

Tanjo


----------



## RepublicgOG (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

super Aktion und ich wünsche viel Glück an alle.

Ich würde mich über eine neue Grafikkarte ,Monitor und einem Netzteil echt freuen, würde endlich mal flüssig und auf hoch spielen können.  Mein Netzteil ca. 6 Jahre alt und die Kabeln sind zu kurz für einen Kabel Management 

Ich bin 21 Jahre und mache zurzeit eine Ausbildung zum Anlagenmechaniker SHK , schade das Handwerker und Erzieher zu wenig verdienen ich hoffe das ändert sich

Ich habe mir nach ner zeit mit meinem erspartes Geld neue teile zu gelegt und zwar habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard geholt (Asus Crosshair V formula-Z ) 
und vor kurzem habe ich mir neue Ram riegel von Corsair 2x8gb damit ich wenigsten GTA V auf mittel spielen konnte xD .
Zum Geburstag habe ich ein Gehäuse von NZXT Phantom 820 bekommen, super teil. vorher NZXT


Mein Wunsch System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaute Hardware:
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V fomula-Z
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II 1055 X6
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x 8gb
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD5770 (das mit dem Batmobil drauf XD , läuft nach ca. 6 Jahren immer noch und hat mich nie im stich gelassen)
Netzteil: Be Quiet 530 Watt
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Nepton 240M ( Gewonnen bei Alternate.de Testen, Bewerten und Behalten) mein erstes Gewinnspiel im leben wo ich gewonnen habe xD
Festplatten: Westrern digital 640GB , Samsung 150GB
Laufwerke: LG GH22NS50  und ein  bluray Laufwerk vom Kollegen bekommen , marke unbekannt 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 820


----------



## rolex (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Lieblingsredaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2015" Aktion bewerben.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut:
Asus Rampage 3 Black Edition
Intel Xeon X5650 @4,4 ghz
2x4 gb G.Skill TridentX @ 2200mhz
Sapphire 280X Vapor X @ 1150mhz
Crucial MX100 256 GB
WD Blue 1 TB
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10  750 Watt
Creative X-Fi Titanium
Fractal Define R5 mit 3 Lüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emsejay (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

mein Rechner braucht auch seit längerem ein grundlegendes Upgrade (ich glaube, die Komponenten sprechen für sich).
Deshalb hier meine Bewerbung.

Mein in die Jahre gekommener Rechner:

Mainboard: Intel DQ45CB
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.00 GHz
Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Corsair DDR2 (4 x 1GB)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 750 Ti OC 2GB
Netzteil: be quiet 550W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690
Festplatten: 500 GB HDD @7200 RPM + 128 GB Samsung SSD 850 Pro

Hier noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl beim Konfigurator:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

- Ich würde am liebsten auf den Monitor verzichten und mir stattdessen noch eine neue Grafikkarte nehmen, aber der Konfigurator lässt das leider nicht zu. Lassen sich da eventuell Ausnahmen machen? 

- Ansonsten habe ich die 45 Punkte voll ausgeschöpft, da allen voran mein Mainboard und Prozessor schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt sind und der Ersatz hier den Großteil der Punkte aufbraucht.


Gruß
emsejay


----------



## Wurmi83 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

Meine ausgesuchten Teile wären:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Meine noch verbauten Teile:

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 DELUXE 
CPU: Intel 2600K
Kühlung: Bequiet! SHADOW ROCK TOPFLOW
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 iChill X4
Ram:Corsair 16 GB RAM DDR3 1600 
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 600W
Gehäuse: AeroCool AEROENGINE II (ca. 10 Jahre alt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Bewebern hier im Forum viel Glück!!

Viele Grüße Wurmi


----------



## Tech-Daniel (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da mach ich auch mit. 

Als erstes mein System:
Netzteil: Cougar Power X 550
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: I5-4590 3.7 GHz
RAM: Corsair Vengance 16GB 2400MHz (2x8GB) 
Festplatte(n): 1x 1TB & 1x 500GB HDD
Lüfter: 2x140mm, 1x80mm, 1x240mm
GPU: Sapphire R9 280x Toxic 3GB
Monitor: Benq GL2450

Hier ist meine Auswahl:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre mein System gepimpt.


----------



## Newgame (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

da mir mein Office-Pc leider doch nicht mehr reicht, nimm ich hier mal Teil in der Hoffnung ein Upgrade zu erfahren. 

Mein aktuelles System:
*


AMD A4-5300 Dual-Core @3,4 GHz, zur Kühlung wird der Boxed-Kühler benutzt.
Asrock FM2A75M-ITX
4 GByte DDR3-RAM (1x 2 GB Corsair CMP4GX3M2A-1600C8) (1x 2 GB Kingston 99U5402-061.A00LF)
SSD Samsung SSD 830 64 GB
Cubitek Mini-ICE Mini-ITX-Gehäuse
Netzteil Be Quiet Pure Power L7 300W
Zudem ist auf dem Gehäuseboden ein Antec True Quiet 140mm verbaut.
WLAN-Karte TP-Link TL-WN781ND 150 Mbps - PCI-Express
Bildschirm: Dell 2408WFPb
*
Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)

PS: Den Monitor hätte ich auch gegen ein Netzteil getauscht, wenn das gegangen wäre und zwar gegen be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte).


----------



## Bestari (15. November 2015)

*Antwort*

Hey PCGH Team, Ich habe vor 5 Jahren meinen ersten PC zusammengebaut und über die Jahre immer mal wieder etwas aufgerüstet, wobei ich wie in dem Artikel beschrieben auch immer aufs Geld achten musste, und ich muss sagen, dass es sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat die best mögliche Konfiguration aus zu tüfteln . Aber wieso brauche ich ein Upgrade? Das Gehäuse und den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich schon seit Stunde Null, so langsam läppern sich aber die Probleme, so habe ich zum Beispiel aus versehen den Powerknopf kaputt gemacht und so manch eine LAN Party hat dem Gehäuse seinen alten Glanz geraubt. Doch nicht nur dieses bedarf eines Upgrades. Da ich mich immer freue wenn ein System schnell hochfährt brauche ich auch unbedingt eine schnelle m.2 Ssd, dafür muss ein neues Mainboard her, dass dadurch dann auch der alte Speicher ausgetauscht werden muss kommt gelegen 
Auf dem Fakt das ich mich mal etwas im übertakten versuchen will und ein zukunftssicheres Grundgerüst brauche beruhend habe ich so gut wie irgend möglich versucht alles aus dem Budget raus zu holen.


Mein Computer:
CPU/MB: Intel I5 4460/AsRock B85 Pro4
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120M
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure power L8-CM-530W
GPU: Asus r9 280x Direct CU II
RAM: 4x 2G BG-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Elite rc-330
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo
HDD: 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
2x Enermax Gehäuselüfter
Soundkarte von Creative

Gewünschte Upgrades:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die ausgebauten Teile bekomme ich doch wieder oder?  Denn durch Erlös aus dem Verkauf dieser kann ich mir sicherlich  eine schöne m.2 Ssd kaufen 


Hoffe ich habe das Bild richtig verlinkt:
http://img6.myimg.de/sketch1447588859872f93d2.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Handy ging das leider nicht anders (kann leider nicht an den PC)

PS: die Uhrzeit die euer forum verwendet ist um eine Stunde falsch,  Zeitumstellung verpasst?


----------



## Valyra_78 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich finde eure Aktion super und möchte mich gerne dafür bewerben.
In meinem System schlummert nämlich ein kleiner Drache der auf den Namen MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G hört. Evtl schafft es das PCGH Team aus dem kleinen Drachen einen Titanen zu machen. Für Nahrung ist nämlich gesorgt.
Fallout Platte im 4 Gänge Menü z.b...............


Mein jetziges System besteht aus:

Mainboard/CPU:		MSI Z77A-G43 + Intel I5 3570
Kühler	     :		Thermalright HR-02 Macho in der PCGH Edition
RAM          :		2x8 GB (1333ér) Ballistix by Crucial
GPU          :		MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G
Netzteil     :		Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
SSD          : 		OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB
HDD          :		1x 1,5 TB und 1x 320 GB



Und meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set


Warum diese Zusammenstellung:

Ich denke das mein Mainboard und CPU sowie Ram für die heutige Zeit noch mithalten kann. Mein Netzteil ist mittlerweile schon in die Jahre gekommen und wie die meisten schon selbst erlebt haben ist eine SSD einfach nur herrlich.
Und mit einer aktuellen Highend Grafikkarte muss man sich nicht so schnell sorgen, ob ein Spiel flüssig laufen wird. Zudem würde sie mir erlauben über den Tellerrand zu schauen in Hinblick auf 4K Gaming. Außerdem lässt sich Leistung nur duch Mehrleistung ersetzen.
Ich zocke gerne und beschäftige mich recht viel mit der Bildbearbeitung. Daher lege ich Wert auf Leistung & Silent Systeme. Für mich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als "Krachmacher" in einem System, wenn ich z.b ein Bild bearbeite oder einfach nur in Ruhe surfen möchte. Ich denke das meine Zusammenstellung dieses erfüllen wird.

In diesem Sinne allen Teilnehmern viel Glück !


----------



## Kaeldelar (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
dies ist das erste Mal das ich an einem von euren, relativ umfangreichen, Gewinnspielen teilnehme. Ich lese eure Zeitung seit Jahren beziehe diese aber nicht aus einem Abo da ich die Kioskbesitzer nicht umgehen will.
Vom Prinzip her bin ich zufrieden mit meinem aktuellen Rechner wenn dort nicht das Problem mit dem ausgefallenen Sata 2 gäbe. Eine Festplatte wird über einen Zusatzcontroller betrieben da sie sonst nicht angesprochen werden könnte. Zusätzlich läuft mein DVD Laufwerk noch über IDE... Im Nachgang könnte ich endlich noch eine gut angebundene große Festplatte verbaut werden.

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus:

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P8H67 - M (Revision mit Ausfall im Sata 2) + Intel Core i5-2500
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Yasya
RAM: 2x4GB + 2x2GB
Festplatte: Crucial CT480M500SSD, 500 GB Toshiba + 500 GB WD
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX970
Monitor: BENQ 2450H
Gehäuse: NZXT 410 Weiß

Mein Wunschsystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Prozessor und Board wäre nach dem Motto: Wenn schon aufrüsten dann auf die neueste Technik.
CPU Kühler würde wahrscheinlich auch meiner noch reichen aber vielleicht ist der leiser.
RAM - Muss wegen Plattformwechsel ja leider mit getauscht werden.
Netzteil genau wie beim CPU-Kühler.
Monitor wäre der Wunsch damit ich a. Dual Monitoring nutzen kann und b. der Monitor 75 HZ besitzt, welches sich voraussichtlich flüssiger in BF4 anfühlen würde. Außerdem ist die hohe Auflösung zur Fotobearbeitung auch nett. Mit dem neuen System könnte ich endlich meine Fotobearbeitung auf den neuen PC ziehen da es aktuell Festplattenplatzprobleme gibt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## timboSlice (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, lieber Stephan,

ich war einen der letzten Abende auf YouTube unterwegs. Ich habe mir wie immer die neuesten Videos auf meinen abonnierten Kanälen angeschaut. Dabei bin ich auf die Pimp my PC Aktion von Euch aufmerksam geworden. Fand das ganze interessant und habe die dazu gehörige Webseite aufgerufen. Ich finde ja Konfiguratoren schon immer toll, weil man mit diesen so viel anstellen kann. Also habt Ihr mir was Tolles zum Spielen vorgesetzt. An eine Bewerbung dachte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Während ich also mit dem Konfigurator spielte, kam mir immer mehr der Gedanke, dass die Aufrüst-Kits gut zu meinem PC passen. Und nun habt Ihr mich soweit das ich tatsächlich eine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015 schreibe. 

Ein wenig zu mir. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und wohne in der Nähe von Frankfurt Diverse Hobbys wie die Aquaristik, jegliche sportliche Bewegung, IT im Allgemeinen und PC-Spiele im Besondere pflastern dabei meinen Weg. Früher habe ich sehr gerne am PC (AOE2 hoch und runter, Diablo 2, Quake 3 Arena, CS etc.) gespielt. Dann fing ich aber mit dem Arbeiten an und hatte immer weniger Zeit für mein Hobby. Etwas später wechselte ich meinen Beruf und da musste auch ein neuer PC her. Da ich als Mediengestalter nun immer mehr in Kontakt mit Photoshop, InDesign und anderen Design-Programmen zu tun hatte reichte mein alter PC dafür einfach nicht mehr aus. Ich kaufte mir abends im Vorbeigehen eine HP Pavillon im Media Markt. Lief auch gut und Photoshop machte nun auch zu Hause Spaß. Dann hatte ich wieder Lust am PC zu spielen. Ich installierte mir mein AOE 2 wieder und war glücklich. Aber dann wollte ich auch mal ein aktuelles Spiel spielen und das Problem war da. Mit einer Geforce GT210 geht nun einmal nicht viel. Aber der PC an sich war für alles andere schnell genug. Dies ging nun ein paar Jahre so weiter. Ich arbeitet, spielte aber nicht.

Im Sommer 2014, mittlerweile in einem Systemhaus tätig, war ich schwer erkrankt und musste mehrere Monate zu Hause verbringen. Gefesselt an Bett und Couch schaute ich mir viele PC-Spiele-Videos auf YouTube und im Netz an, befasste mich mit Konfiguratoren und schaute immer häufiger bei Alternate auf der Webseite vorbei. Und dann eines Tages zog ich mich an, setze mich ins Auto und fuhr die halbe Stunde gen Gießen. Bei Alternate angekommen, zusammen mit meiner Wunschliste, schaute ich mich erst einmal um. Nachdem ich mir einen der kompetenten Verkäufer gekrallt hatte machten wir uns an meinen PC. Leider war nicht alles auf Lager, ich wollte nicht so lange warten und alles gleich mitnehmen. So entstand folgende Konfiguration welche ich bis heute nutze:

- Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH Edition (entsprach meinem Wunsch)
- Intel® Core™ i5-4690K (entsprach meinem Wunsch)
- MSI Z97 GAMING 5 (entsprach meinem Wunsch)
- Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (entsprach meinem Wunsch)
- Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (entsprach meinem Wunsch)
- Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC (nicht unbedingt mein Wunsch, aber die neue GTX-Reihe von Nvidia war noch nicht verfügbar und ich mochte AMD)
- Crucial CT256MX100 (entsprach nicht meinem Wunsch, wollte eigentlich eine Samsung Evo, aber der Preis für die Crucial war einfach verführerisch)
- Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 (entsprach nicht meinem Wunsch, wollte eigentlich eine WD verbauen, diese war aber nicht verfügbar)
- Seasonic SSR-550 RM PCGH-Edition (entsprach nicht meinem Wunsch, aber das be Quiet! war nicht verfügbar. Aber hey wo PCGH drauf steht sollte es passen!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun hatte ich meinen PC gekauft, fuhr zum Lager und belud mein Auto. Voller Vorfreude machte ich mich auf den Heimweg. Dort angekommen schleppte ich alles in meine Wohnung, hatte unterwegs noch einen Six-Pack Bier geholt und freute mich auf meinen Bastelabend. Zuallererst packte ich alles aus und breitete es im Flur aus. Nachdem der Plan im Kopf grob stand, wann welche Schritte zu machen sind, gönnte ich mir das erste Bier. Der Prozessor war schnell eingesetzt, den Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich ebenfalls schnell eingeklippst. Etwas Probleme machte mir der Prozessorkühler. Nach ein paar Erklärungsvideos und einem weiteren Bier war aber auch dieser verbaut und die erste Schramme am Finger. Nun wurde das gesamte Gebilde in das Gehäuse gesetzt.
Man sah das Gehäuse gut aus. Ich schloss nun die Festplatten und das DVD-Laufwerk an, verbaute die Grafikkarte. Welch ein Monster von Grafikkarte. Ich verglich sie spaßeshalber mit meiner alten Geforce GT210. Ein Schock und Schmunzeln gleichzeitig im Gesicht köpfte ich das nächste Bier. Nun ging es an das Verkabeln. Dabei bemerkte ich, dass ich das Mainboard zu früh eingebaut hatte und die Kabel nicht so legen konnte wie ich wollte. Ich schuldete dies dem Bier zu und stellte es beiseite. Nachdem alles noch einmal aus- und wieder ordentlich eingebaut wurde ging es an das verkabeln. Alle Kabel wurden so gut wie nur möglich unsichtbar verlegt.

Nach gut 5 Stunden ging es an die Strombuchse. Ich war gespannt, aber hatte auch Angst. Was ist wenn die Wärmeleitpaste falsch aufgetragen wurde, ein Kondensator durchbrennt oder oder oder. Aber nein. Er schnurrte vor sich hin. Was ein Gefühl. Toll! Ich war nun zwar schon ziemlich müde, aber das Windows musste auch noch drauf. Dank SSD war dies schnell erledigt. Es war mittlerweile abends um 22 Uhr. Ich installierte noch mein Diablo 3. Was soll ich sagen. Vorher lief es auch flüssig, aber es sah einfach komplett anders aus. Es war immer noch mein Diablo 3, aber so hübsch hatte ich es noch nicht gesehen. Am nächsten Tag installierte ich Crysis, welches ich mir irgendwann mal gekauft hatte, bei mir mangels Leistung aber bisher nicht lief. Was ein Orgasmus. Herrlich.

Seitdem spiele ich wieder aktiv am PC und freue mich jedes einzelne Mal darauf. Über 100 Spiele sind mittlerweile in Steam untergebracht. GTA V, der Hammer, Bioshock Infinite, was eine Grafik und zuletzt Witcher 3. Irre. Ich bin immer noch stolz auf meinen kleinen PC. Aber es würde mehr gehen. Vor allem Richtung Multi-Monitoring, Grafikkarte und Speicherplatz. Und da kommt Eure Aktion einfach gerade rechtzeitig. Ich freue mich immer noch täglich über meinen PC, aber mittlerweile hat sich das Bild ein wenig geändert. NVIDIA brachte die GTX Reihe heraus und ich selber bin noch heißer auf Frames, Details und flüssige Spielgenuss. Zudem übertakte ich hin und wieder auch ein wenig um noch ein paar mehr FPS heraus zu holen. Der Intel-Prozessor macht dies auch anstandslos mit, aber die AMD Grafikkarte ist hier schon arg limitiert.

Hier nun meine Wunschkomponenten und warum ich diese ausgewählt habe.

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte:
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Mit der CPU-Mainboard-Einheit bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber die Grafikkarte könnte mehr Leistung vertragen, stromsparneder betrieben werden und leiser laufen.
Diese Grafikkarte gefiel mir von Anfang sehr gut und sollte ich selber aufrüsten, wäre dies meine erste Wahl. Warum? Weil die Leistung fast an die der Titan X heran reicht und doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher wie meine AMD bietet (GTA V musste ich bereits limitieren). Zudem, würde ich von einem Gewinn ausgehen, einen dritten 24-Zoll Monitor hinzu bekomme. 3 Stück 24-Zoll Bildschirme mit jeweils Full-HD Auflösung lassen sich von einer 980 Ti einfach besser befeuern.

CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets
be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 Punkte)
Der CPU-Lüfter verrichtet seinen Dienst ohne Beanstandungen. Nun soll es noch ein wenig leiser werden.
Die Fractal-Lüfter sind schon sehr leise. Aber man liest ja immer wieder, dass die Silent Wings sehr leise sein sollen. Dies wollte ich schon selber herausfinden in dem ich mir diese zu Weihnachten kaufen wollte. Da Ihr sie nun anbietet kommen Sie natürlich mit in die Konfiguration.

Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Aktuell habe ich für die noch 2 freien Steckplätze passenden 2 mal 4 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher zu Hause bereit zum Einbau liegen. Ich kam noch nicht dazu diesen zu verbauen, da der CPU-Kühler entfernt werden muss. Das wären dann insgesamt 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Sollte erst mal ausreichen. Die Wahl fiel auf die SSD. Warum? Muss ich das noch erklären. Geschwindigkeit, Geschwindigkeit und noch mal Geschwindigkeit. Ich denke an eine RAID-Konfiguration um noch mal ein wenig mehr Leistung heraus zu holen. Dies geht natürlich nur mit einer zweiten SSD.

Netzteil von be quiet! ODER Gehäuse
be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Die Wahl hat das Netzteil verloren. Das Seasonic hat nicht umsonst sein PCGH-Logo. Es ist leise, fiept nicht, liefert Power und verrichtet anstandslos seinen Dienst.
Jetzt habe ich mit dem Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition ein tolles Gehäuse. Das ist es auch zweifellos. Aber ich wünsche mir doch mal ein Sichtfenster. Hatte schon überlegt das Fractal Design zu zerlegen. Aber das ist schon ein harter Schritt. Ein Freund von mir würde im Falle eines Gewinnes das Fractal Design R4 übernehmen. Es verstaubt also nicht, sondern erfreut einen anderen Gamer ... positiver Kolleteralschaden sozusagen. Das Silent Base 800 gefiel mir bei seiner Vorstellung sehr gut. Vor allem das Orange-Schwarze Design. Klasse hinbekommen. Wäre auch beinahe mal fremdgegangen, habe mich aber schnell beim R4 entschuldigt.

Monitor
Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Zur Zeit sind 2 24-Zoll-Bildschirme in Benutzung. Diesen beiden Freunden würde ich gerne noch einen dritten Monitor spendieren. Warum? Mehr Platz für lauter offene Programme wie Photoshop, Outlook, Remotedesktopverbindungen und vielem mehr. Mehr Platz ist nie schlecht. Das wisst Ihr als Redakteure selbst am besten.

Hier die Kurzauflistung für tldr-Personen:

- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
- be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 Punkte)
- 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
- be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
- Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Macht laut meinem Taschenrechner und Eurer Webseite genau 45 Punkte.

Nun hätte ich ja ein paar Komponenten über. Was mache ich damit? Verkaufen und davon Spiele kaufen, ein paar mal essen gehen?
Ich habe mir überlegt das, sollte ich gewinnen, die übrig gebliebenen Komponenten verkaufen werde. Einen Teil des Erlöses möchte ich spenden. Diese Spende geht an die Stiftung Deutsche KinderKrebshilfe der Deutschen Krebshilfe.
Ich denke das die PCGH dem Gewinner eine tolle Freude bereitet und davon möchte ich einen Teil zurück geben.

Nun bleibt mir nur noch abzuwarten und dem geduldigen Leser für seine Zeit zu danken.

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß bei unserem gemeinsamen Hobby!
Tim


----------



## Esgal (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, hier mal meine jetzige Konfiguration mit der zumindest Tetris in FHD, 16AF, Ultra Settings und optional AA läuft.... ^^

AMD Phenom II 1055t @ 2,8GHZ (soweit ich weiß die 95 Watt Version)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 880gm-ud2h
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4 GB Corsair xms3 1333 DDR3 Ram
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon 4850 mit 512 MB.....
Festplatten: Samsung 830 mit 128gb und 2TB HDD als Datengrab
CD/DVD Brenner
Netzteil: E6 350 BeQuiet
2 BeQuiet Gehäuselüfter + 1 Zalman
Gehäuse: Zalman zm-t4
Monitor: Dell 2209WA

Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich mich riesig freuen! 
Eventuell könnt ihr ja dann aus der CPU durch Overclocking etwas mehr Leistung heraus kitzeln. Meinen Segen dafür hättet ihr! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## bernibaer1961 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

euer Aufrüst-Angebot ist so verlockend, dass ich einfach mitmachen muss!! Meiner Hardware geht es wie mir selber -- nicht mehr taufrisch!

Hier ist sie, meine Hardware:
AMD FX 6300
Asrock N68C-GS FX
2 x 4 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
CPU-Kühler: Billig, Name unbekannt
Netzteil Enermax Xilence 480 Watt
Festplatte WD Green 1.0 TB SATA
Grafikkarte Gainward GTX 660 2 GB 
Monitor ASUS G245HQ


Und so würde ich pimpen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eigentlich bin ich absoluter Grafikkarten-Fan, habe mich aber in Anbetracht meines Gesamtsystemes doch eher für eine zukunftssicherere CPU-Technologie entschieden (vielleicht hört ja das Christkind meinen Wunsch nach einer besseren Grafikkarte. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre schön gewesen - aber alles geht nun mal nicht! 

LG Bernd


----------



## Todde (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo liebes Pcgh Team,*

*finde es echt wieder mal eine tolle Aktion von Euch, würde mich eucht freuen wenn ich dabei bin. Denn so könntet Ihr gleich 3 Pc´s pimpen, weil meine alte Hardware dann in den Rechner meiner Frau geht und die Ihre in den Pc meiner Tochter.
*
Jetzt zu den Daten:

*Meine Rechnerbehausung lautet:
*
Mainboard  : Msi GD 65 Z87
Prozzi            : Intel core I7 4770 @4,4 Ghz (Wärmeleitpaste des Die Flüssigmetall)

Speicher       :2x4GB corsair 2400
 Grafik            : Asus R9 290x 
Kühler           : Corsair Hydro H100
SSD                 : Kingsten 240 GB
Festplatte    : Samsung 500 GB
Netzteil         : Super flower 580 Watt (schon in die Jahre gekommen )
Gehäuse       : Fractal Divine R5
Monitor        : Samsung 23" (schon älter)

*
Meine Wunschliste:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) (für die Wasserkühlung)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 980 Ti von Msi würde farblich super passen 


Wäre echt ein geiles Gburtstagsgeschenk den habe ich Heute
MfG
Todde


----------



## DustinKling (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine Hardware
Gehäuse:VORTEX V4
CPU:AMD FX 8350E
Mainboard:M5A 78L-M
Ram: 1 x 8192MB DDR3
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Netzteil: Unbekannt
Festplatte Toshiba 1.0 TB SATA 
Grafikkarte:GeForce GT 730 4gb
Monitor:Fujitsu Siemens ScenicView A22W-3A 55,9cm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das möchte ich:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bild zum Gehäuse:Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Lalebims (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ,

Ich bewerbe mich, bei so etwas zum erstenmal. Eigentlich ist mein System (für meine Budget-Verhältnisse) nicht schlecht. 
Also fangen wir mal an was ich drin habe ....

- AeroCool PGS X-Warrior Midi Tower
- ASUS M5A99FX
- AMD 8320 FX
-Kühler Brocken ECO
- 2 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1333
-Festplatte seagate mit 320 GB
-SSD Festplatte Crucial mit 120 GB (System)
-SSD Festplatte  Crucial mit 240 GB (Games)
-Thermaltake Berlin 630 W
-Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom
-1. Monitor ACER x233H (23,3 Zoll)
-2. Monitor neovo K-A19 (19 Zoll)
-Windows 7 @ Windows 10 

Meine Ausgewählten Teile :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So das wars , jetzt brauch ich nur euer OK und ich schick den PC los . 
Bis denne und viel Spass beim umrüsten ! 
Danke


----------



## JoshiMode (15. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - Bewerbung*

Hallo liebe Leser,

hiermit mit nehme ich an dieser Aktion für meinen Media PC teil. Er ist schon länger veraltet mit dem i5 der 1. Generation. Der Rechner ist etwas unaufgeräumt, da er zurzeit nicht oft benutzt wird, aber mit neuen Komponenten eher wieder Anwendungzwecke finden wird. Die eingebauten Karten (Soundkarte, USB- und TV Karte) werde ich ausbauen, da sie der PCGH nur im Weg sein würden. 

Aktuelle Komponenten:
i5 660
MSI H55-G43
Corsair DDR3 4GB RAM
Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
HDD
Noname Netzteil
hFX Classic Media PC Gehäuse

Wunschkomponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da das ein Media PC ist, finde ich den Einbau einer Gaming-Grafikkarte etwas sinnlos. Also kommt ein neuer Skylake Prozessor besser.
Ein CPU-Kühler ist auch von Vorteil, da der aktuelle die neue CPU nicht mehr unterstützt,
Durch die neue CPU brauche ich natürlich auch DDR4 RAM. Eine SSD wird nicht benötigt.
Ein effizientes Netzteil muss natürlich bei einem Media PC auch gegeben sein.
Da ich noch genau 14 Punkte über habe, wähle ich auch noch den WQHD Monitor von Iiyama.

Viele Grüße und Glückwünsche an die Gewinner!


----------



## Kyra2607 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Meine derzeitige Harware besteht aus:

Mainboard : Sabertooth Z77
Prozessor: Intel i5 3570K
CPU Kühler: Corsair H80i
Lüfter: 6 verschiedene 120er Lüfter
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 4x 4 GB (16 GB)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 7870 OC
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 87+ 650 Watt
Festplatten: 1x Seagate Hybrid 750 GB, 1x Seagate 1 TB
Gehäuse: Antec GX 505 Window Blue
Laufwerk: Pineer DVD Brenner
Monitor: Asus VW 225N
2x USB 2.0 Blenden 

Würde mich tierisch über die neuen Teile freuen dann kann ich endlich
Elder Scroll Online oder War Thunder in besserer Quali zoggen mit meinene Freunden *.*

Hab meinen Schnuckel auch gerade schön geputzt. 




-------------------------------------------
Meine Wunschliste 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## frankietunes86 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Sonntag liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich bin seit 2002 treuer Leser der Printausgabe und war hier im Forum so dermaßen aktiv unterwegs, dass ich nicht mehr auf meine Login Daten komme . 
Ich bitte darum dies zu verzeihen. Durch diese Aktionen habt ihr mich und viele andere wieder in das Forum gelockt . Respekt. Eine feine Win - Win- Win Situation.

Wenn ihr euch für mich und mein System entscheidet, dürft Ihr bestaunen was alles den Weg in das zierliche Lian Li PC-V351B Micro-ATX HTPC-Gehäuse gefunden hat. 
Im Jahre 2010 ging es auf wenig Raum kaum potenter. Das System ist bis heute übertaktet, ausreichend kühl und läuft seit 5,5 Jahren stabil.

Hier nun die System-Übersicht:

    - Lian Li PC-V351B
    - Gigabyte P55M-UD4
    - Intel Core i5 750  2,67 @ OC 3,8 GHz
    - Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P SE14 und 2x Noctua 140mm Lüfter
    - Sea Sonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2
    - 2x 4GB DDR3-2133  G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-17066U CL9
    -  PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5
    - Creative X-Fi Soundkarte
    - 80 GB Intel SSD X25-M
    - 250 GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic
    - 1 TB Samsung  HDD
    - BD-RW Laufwerk von LG

Im Januar 2014 wurde folgende Komponenten durch oben genannte ersetzt und mit der 250 GB SSD von Samsung ergänzt:
    -  Sapphire HD 5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE (Game Edition)
    - 2x 2GB G.Skill RipJaws, DDR3-2000, CL9-9-9-27 (F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH)

Dem System merkt man solangsam das Baujahr 2010 an, daher bin ich um die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" von PCGH sehr froh. Ganz großes Tennis  Weiter so.
Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Produkte:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Begründung:
Der kleine Lian Li Würfel war 2010 für das Wohnzimmer angedacht und wurde dann doch als Gamingrechner im Büro verwendet . 
Es war eine tolle Herausforderung, aber unter dem Schreibtisch und als Herberge für potente Hardware macht das be quiet! Silent Base 600 deutlich mehr Sinn.
Die Systembasis komplettieren dann das MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK, die Intel Core i7-6700K und der DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. 
Meine sonstigen Komponenten passen für den Moment dann ausreichend dazu. 
Ein Freund hatte mir vor einem halben Jahr ein 750 Watt Netzteil be quiet! geschenkt. So geplante Aufrüstaktionen werden dann aber gerne mal durch die Frau, einen Umzug, ein Autokauf und der Geburt eines Sohnes gesprengt 
Der Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 kann meinen 5 Jahre alten Samsung P2450 beerben.

Falls ihr mein System auswählt, würde ich mich wie ein Erdmännchen freuen und euch ein entsprechendes Video einschicken .

Vielen, vielen Dank und Grüße

Frank


----------



## BLOODZON3 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH(X) Team!
Ich möchte mich für eure sehr interessante Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Lian Li PC-7 Plus Special Edition (komplettes Seitenteil mit Mesh Gitter+20cm Lüfter, Lüfter
entfernt, da der Macho zu "fett" ist)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
AMD FX 8320
Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH Edition
2x Scythe 120 mm Lüfter
2x4GB Corsair XMS3 1600
MSI R9 280X
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
Terratec  Aureon 7.1
Be Quiet Straight Power E6 450W
BenQ GL2240 Monitor

Da ich gerne Multiplayer Spiele wie Battlefield 4 , GTA 5 Online oder Rift zocke, hatte
ich mir den "8 Kerner" / 4Moduler  FX 8320 geholt, nur um dann festzustellen, das ich
wahrscheinlich besser auf ein Intel System aufgerüstet hätte. Gerade GTA 5 hat desöfteren Lags.
Die Grafikkarte schliesse ich als Übeltäter aus, da ich echt humane Grafikeinstellungen habe (GTA
zeigt mir Verwendeten Speicher von 1,5GB an).
Das Netzteil und auch der Monitor haben die beste Zeit schon hinter sich, aber 
die Grafikkarte und der CPU Kühler  entsprechen noch meinen Erwartungen.

Deshalb nun zu meiner Wunschaufrüstliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## warrier (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015*

Ich hab dieses Jahr zum ersten mal von dieses genialen Aktion gehört und mir sofort gedacht "da musst du mitmachen", denn diese Möglichkeit wird einem leider nur selten geboten. Doch zuerst etwas zu meiner Person. Ich bin nun schon im 3. Semester meines Informatik Studiums angekommen und habe dort auch meine Begeisterung für Hardware kennengelernt. Jedoch ist klar, dass man als Student ohne richtiges Einkommen nicht die größten finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung hat und somit mein aktuelles System leider nicht gerade das beste ist. Man kann damit zwar die ein oder andere runde CS:GO spielen aber wenn es dann an aufwändigere Titel geht macht die ganze Sache dann sehr schnell keinen Spaß mehr. 

*aktuelles System*
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4670k
*GPU:* Nvidia GT630
*RAM:* 4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
*SSD:* Kingston SSD NOW 128GB
*Mainboard:* Asrock H81M-DGS
*Netzteil:* SinanPower VP-430 Watt
*Gehäuse:* CM STORM 690II
*Monitor:* Benq 24" 1080p 


*Wunschkomponenten:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eigentlich ist mir die Wahl relativ einfach gefallen, meine aktuelle CPU ist noch Top jedoch Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil und Grafikkarte sind leider alle nicht mehr die besten und ein entsprechendes Upgrade wäre perfekt. Mit den neuen Komponenten wäre die Grafikkarte endlich nicht mehr der riesige Flaschenhals im System und endlich könnte ich dann in meiner Freizeit den einen oder anderen AAA-Titel spielen 
Der Monitor wäre als zweit Monitor auch nicht schlecht, da ich gerade fürs Studium sehr viel mit Entwicklungsumgebungen arbeiten muss und es doch sehr hilfreich ist, wenn man das eine oder andere Fenster auf den anderen Monitor ziehen kann.

Persönlich würde es mich jedenfalls riesig freuen sollten ich zu den wenigen Auserwählten gehören,  dennoch wünsche ich weiterhin allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Erfolg mit ihrer Bewerbung 

Liebe Grüße,
Joni


----------



## dawud (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Hardwareenthusiast & verbringe viel Zeit mit unvervolting & OC und der Optimierung von Hardware generell.
Mein Ziel ist es das Optimum aus jedem System herauszuholen, daher meine Wahl.
Ich verfüge momentan über 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz der auf straffen Timings bei 1866MHZ
daher kämem mir weitere 8 sehr gelegen.
Ebenso verfüge ich über eine GTX970 und würde diese mit einem Schwesterstück unterstützen damit sie für baldiges VR genug Reserven hat.
Mein Netzteil ist schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen und ist das Sorgenkind meines derzeitigen Systems.
Der Monitor würde meiner Freundin zu gute kommen, da sie noch auf einem TFT der Größe "EC-Terminal" arbeiten muss.
Die Kühlung wird meiner Custom Wakü kaum das Wasser reichen aber der Bench wird es zeigen.

*Gewählte Komponenten:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)
*
Mein System:
*CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k@1,10vc@4,4GHz delided
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X D3H
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 
CPU-Kühler: EK Supreme 
RAM: 2 × 4 GiByte DDR3-1600@1866
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
Monitor: Asus VG278HE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüssen
und viel Glück an alle.
David.


----------



## Flowervalley (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

mittlerweile sind es schon 120 Seiten an Bewerbungen für eure Pimp my PC Aktion.
Da durch den großen Andrang und den vielen guten Bewerbungen die Chance
sehr gering ist ausgewählt zu werden versuche ich einfach hervorzustechen 
indem ich die Bewerbung in Rot schreibe!

Mein Aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1220
Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3
Kühler         : BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro2
RAM          :        2x4 GB Corsair XMS3
GPU          : Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD5870 1GB GDDR5
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil     : Cougar GX 600
SSD          :         Samsung 840 250GB


Meine Wunschliste:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG Flowervalley


----------



## Alibaba236 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte an der Aktion teilnehmen und meinen Rechenknecht pimpen lassen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Monemtan verbaut:Cooler Master Gehäuse, Main-board: Gigabyte GA 970A-UD3, AMD FX 8320E, 2x4 GB DDR3 1333, AMD Radeon HD 7790, Netzteil: BQT L7 530W, HDD. Toshiba DT0ACA100


Danke an PCGamesHardware für diese Aktion


----------



## Hermann1981 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag, 
ich bin langjähriger Leser der Printausgabe wie auch des Online Teils nun endlich habe ich mich registriert, da ich dies als eine Chance sehe.
Mein PC wird nur zum Arbeiten benutzt daher auch keine potente Grafikkarte, dieser ist allerdings so in die Jahre gekommen das er mir den Alltag eher erschwert als erleichtert deswegen wählte ich die Board+CPU config.
Hier mein bald 8 Jahre alter PC der von einem Freund gebaut wurde ( leider weiss ich kaum welche Komponenten es sind).

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel C2D 8400
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB DDR2 800
Mainboard: Gigabyte Sockel 775
Grafik: AMD Radeon HD 3850
HDD: 2 x 250GB HDD
Strom: Antec 300W

Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

(Gehäuse ist noch vorhanden, Abeitsspeicher würde ich bekommen)
MfG
Hermann


----------



## Dome95x (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich ebenfalls am "Pimp my PC"-Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.
Vorab kommt es immer gut ein wenig auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken (hab ich gehört). Deshalb ein paar wenige Worte zu meiner aktuellen Situation: Ich bin Student im fünften von sechs Semestern (Gott sei Dank) und bin dementsprechend in den meisten Fällen sowieso nicht sehr liquide. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ein Auto fahre, welches schon einige Jahre und Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat und deshalb hin und wieder ein paar "Problemchen"  hat. Das letzte "Problemchen" war leider doch eher ein ausgewachsenes "Problem", was dazu führte, dass ich meine Wünsche nach dem Upgrade meines PCs erstmal wieder hinten anstellen musste.

Ja, Wünsche, denn ich hege ihn schon seit längerer Zeit, endlich mal ein komplettes (hoch-)leistungsfähiges System mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr habe ich mir diesem Langzeitprojekt angenommen und den ersten Schritt in Form einer neuen Grafikkarte getan. Ich hoffe nun einfach, durch euch den zeitlichen Rahmen dieses Langzeitprojekts etwas zu kürzen, so dass man es vielleicht gar nicht mehr "Langzeitprojekt" nennen muss.

Die Grafikkarte in Gestalt einer "MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G4" läuft und liefert tolle Ergebnisse. Was dem sorgenfreien Spielen bislang allerdings noch im Wege steht ist ein nicht mehr ganz so aktueller Prozesser, sowie recht niederfrequenter RAM (1333 MHz). Beim Zocken von GTA V beispielsweise liege ich nicht selten bei 95% CPU- und 90% RAM-Auslastung, was durchaus zu niederen Bildraten und Mikrorucklern führt. Und das alles höchstens auf mittleren Einstellungen! Dieses Phänomen habe ich ebenfalls beim Spielen von The Witcher 3 feststellen können. Außerdem tritt diese Szenerie auf, wenn ich beispielsweise auf dem einen Monitor ein YouTube-Video schaue und auf dem anderen Monitor nebenher FIFA 16 spiele. Im Abstand von etwa 2 Minuten kommt es dann zu Ruckel-Phasen, die gerne mal bis zu 20 Sekunden andauern, bevor Video und Spiel wieder flüssig weiterlaufen. So möchte ich nur ungerne weitermachen, weshalb mein Hauptaugenmerk derzeit auf einer Verbesserung der CPU und des Arbeitsspeichers und dem damit verbundenen Wechsel des Mainboards. Die Grafikkarte sollte im Bereich Multi-Monitoring eigentlich keine Probleme haben, insbesondere dann, wenn es auch nur 2 Monitore sind. Deshalb habe ich mich in der Auswahl des Gewinnspiels auch für den neuen Skylake i7 und den schnellen RAM in maximaler Kapazität entschieden.

Wie schon gesagt besitze ich 2 Monitore. Einer der beiden, ein Acer X203H, scheint demnächst den Geist aufzugeben. Er geht immer wieder in ein leichtes Flackern über. deshalb interessiert mich auch der Iiyama ProLite sehr.

Zu meiner Auswahl gehört dann ebenfalls noch ein anständiger Prozessorkühler von be quiet! . Da ich mit dieser Marke bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe und auch aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld bislang nichts negatives vernehmen konnte, sind meine Erwartungen an den CPU-Kühler zwar hoch, aber ich erwarte nicht enttäuscht zu werden.

Ehe ich euch meine Auswahl noch einmal kurz und knackig präsentiere, zunächst kurz und knackig meine aktuell verbaute Hardware:

Grafikkarte: MSI NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core @3,30 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LX
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 PC3-10700 1333MHz (Hersteller unbekannt)
Netzteil: 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda Green ST1500DL003 1.5TB

Ich denke, in Anbetracht meiner Auswahl dürften euch diese Informationen genügen, optische Laufwerke, etc. spielen hier ja keine große Rolle.


Also, hier nun meine im Rahmen dieses Gewinnspiels meine getroffene Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ich wünsche der Redaktion nun viel Spaß und vor allem viel Ausdauer beim Sichten der Einreichungen und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg (Heuchlerei!) .

In diesem Sinne, noch einen schönen Sonntag und liebe Grüße
Dominik


----------



## F3lixAmm (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Redakteure und Leser,

wenn ihr jetzt mein System anschaut, denkt ihr bestimmt:" Ehm bitte? Da soll noch was aufgepimpt werden?" Klar ist nicht mehr wirklich aktuell, aber für einen komplett neuen PC reicht mein Kleingeld leider nicht ganz aus. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass ihr meinen Pc zum aufwerten auswählt und ich danach nur nur noch die rstlichen Teile  ergänzen brauche.
Das hier ist mittlerweile das dritte mal, dass ich mich bei Pimp my PC bewerbe, nie hat es geklappt. Vielleicht aber ja dieses mal.


Nun zu einem aktuellen System:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x4 940
Mainboard: Asus M3A78-CM 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gibyte 
Festplatte: Hitachi 1000Gb 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 
Netzteil: LC-Power Super Silent 550W 
Gehäuse:Revoltec Sixty 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64 


Und jetzt zu meiner Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Wahl der Komponenten ist mir eigentlich recht leicht gefallen. Erstmal eine vernünftige Grundlage schaffen. Hier dachte ich sofort an den i7 und das MSI Gaming 9. Generell gefällt mir MSI sehr gut und deswegen war das für mich eine sehr gute Wahl. Außerdem ein sehr gutes Netzteil, einen zweiten 24" Monitor, etwas Ram und einen recht guten CPU Kühler. 
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, wird ein Aerocool Aero 1000, welches ich sehr schick finde folgen. Als Grafikkarte eine Geforce Gtx 970 und eine SSD wird auch noch verbaut.

Ich wünsche allen Lesern viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen, aber regnerischen Grüßen aus Ostfriesland

Felix


----------



## Quicksilver1337 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen schönen Sonntag euch,
ich versuch hier einfach mal mein Glück und hoffe dass ,das PCGH-Team mich von meiner Turbinen-Graka erlöst...
Der PC ist so ziemlich ausschließlich zum Spielen da. Hoffe ich werde dran genommen ;D .


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind:
Mainboard:        AsRock B85M-HDS
Grafikkarte:       VTX3D R9 270x
Ram:                      1x 8Gb DDR3
Netzteil:              Thermaltake Hamburg 530W 2x 6+2pin
Prozessor:          Intel i5 4590
Gehäuse:             Corsair Carbide spec-2
Festplatte:          1Tb Western Digital black


----------



## magic 007 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH - Team,

ich möchte gerne bei dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


Meine aktuell PC Konfiguration:

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54CPU: AMD Phenon X6 1055T
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 470 ( + NVIDIA 7600 um 2. Monitor zu betreiben)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
RAM: 4GB G.Skill Eco DDR3 RAM
Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power 600W
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 800d
Monitor: Samsung T220 22" + Samsung 931BF 19"
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint 1TB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX 

Und die dazugehörigen Bilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Meine getroffene Auswahl:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich freue mich von euch zu hören!


----------



## MB12 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi an alle,
Geile Aktion von euch!!!

Spiel schon von klein auf und sowas kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen 

Meine Wunschkombination:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitige Zusammenstellung
i5 750 2,66GHz box //
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 S1156 //
Kingston 2x2GB RAMKit DDR3 1333 //
Seagate 1TB HDD //
Sapphiere HD5850 1024MB //
NT 525W Enermax Pro82//

Wünsch allen viel Glück 

Jetzt hilft nur noch Daumen drücken.


----------



## schultz117 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tach,

Mein PC (Affe und Huhn):
Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo 8500 3,16@3,8 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: A-Data 4x2 (8GB DDR2-800)
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q-E
Grafik: HIS AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB
HDD: 2 x 1 TB HDD (Samsung + Seagate)
PSU:  Seasonic 430W S12II
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U12P
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bulk
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon DX Silent

Pimp my PC:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine gute alte Gurke hat jetzt schon über sieben Jahre auf dem Buckel und neben dem Update auf Skylake müsste auch gewiss auch eine neue Grafikkarte hinein, aber da greife ich dann gerne zu einer Fury von MSI, die wunderbar mit dem FreeSync-Monitor von iiyama harmonieren dürfte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3lixAmm (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Achso klar, ein paar Bilder gibt es auch noch!


----------



## Feelings999 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_Hallo PCGH Team
nun möchte auch ich mich zu Pimp my PC 2015 Bewerben.
_
*Meinen Aktuellen Rechner habe ich in diesem Frühjahr aufgebaut.
Nach vielen Jahren, mit meinen sehr alten Core2Duo 9950 und einer GTX 285 und 4 Gb Ram Geil BlackDragon.
Nun mein Aktueller Rechenknecht.

Gulf**Racing**Colours

Mainboard: Asus Maximus Hero VII Z97
CPU: Intel I7 4790K
GPU: Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 4GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB  GSkill Ripjaws  1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
Systemplatte: AData SSD 125GB
Games: Velociraptor 150GB
Datengrab: 500GB Samsung 2.5zoll
Netzteil : BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700Watt CM
Monitor: Samsung 226 BW
*
_Das ganze habe ich in ein leicht Modifiziertes Phanteks Entho Primo Gehäuse gepackt.
In diesem befindet sich oben eingebaut ein Alphacool Nexxos XT 45 420, mit  Enermax Cluster UCCL14 140mm im Push betrieb.
Im Boden ein Nexxos XT 45 280, mit  Phanteks 140mm Phanteks PH-F140SP  im Pusch/Pull
In der front befindet sich ein weiterer Alphacool Nexxos ST 30 240 mit 2 mal  Enermax Cluster 120mm Push und dahinter zwei Corsair SP120 PWM High Static Pressure Pull
Das ganze wird von einer Laing D5 mir Alphacool PlexiTop befüttert welche auf einem Shoggy Sandwich steht.
Alle Lüfter werden über das PWM Signal des Mainboards geregelt, sehr leise also alles.
Ein Phobya UC I Extreme sitzt auf der CPU und ein EKWB kühler auf der R9
_
*Meine CPU ist Human bei 4,8 Ghz  bei 1,245v und erreicht selten 60°
Meine GPU......pfffft  1070mhz Core und 1305mhz MClock dies ist aber noch nicht das ende der Fahnenstange hatte noch keine Zeit, doch aktuell BF4 drei Stunden zocken........in Full HD keine 40°
*
*Mein Upgrade Wunsch wäre wie folgt..........

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
_Warum diese Teile .........
Mein Board und CPU wie auch der Arbeitsspeicher sind definitiv ausreichend dimensioniert und  schnell  für alles was da die kommenden Jahre 2-3 Jahre kommt.
Was Die GraKa angeht bin ich denke ich gut aber nicht für das was kommen mag und auf keinen fall mit 4GB zumal ich mit meiner Wasserkühlung mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere FPS da noch holen kann .
Die Lüfter sind nicht wirklich für Radiatoren geeignet doch würde ich gerne mal probieren sie in einen selbst gebauten GFK Frame zu setzen der wiederum zum Radiator dicht ist.
Meine System SSD ist ok aber der platz auf meiner Gameplatte............... die ist definitiv nicht groß genug und nicht mehr schnell.
Das Netzteil......ist halt einfach noch einen klein wenig besser.........und stark genug sollte ich einen Zweite 980 GTX Ti einbauen wollen.
Was den Monitor betrifft so ist er halt in die Jahre gekommen er hat keine Pixelfehler doch ist er sehr klein und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
Für den Einbau der Grafikkarte, sollte ich einer der glücklichen sein, werde ich den Wasserkreislauf ohne die Grafikkarte verbauen.
Erst wenn ich einen Passenden Kühler habe werde ich diese wieder einbinden und die Resultate hier zeigen.... 


Da es sich bei meinem Rechner um einen Echt schweren großen klotz handelt würde ich wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, darum bitten Ihn vorbei bringen zu dürfen. Dabei ein paar  Bilder zu machen die ich dann hier mit einem entsprechendem Vergleichstest der Komponenten veröffentlichen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## tr3c00l (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich würde mich ziemlich über eine Aufrüstung freuen. Mein aktueller PC ist nämlich schon "etwas" in die Jahre gekommen - es handelt sich nämlich um den *PCGH-Intel-PC vom November 2008*! Wäre ja ein witziger Kreislauf, wenn PCGH den PCGH PC aufrüstet!  Eigentlich hatte ich einen relativ aktuellen PC, musste den aber leider aus dringenden finanziellen Gründen verkaufen.

Das ganze war für mich gleich doppelt doof, weil ich grade kurz vor meinem Bachelor Projekt stehe und dort jede Menge Leistung brauche. Ich studiere Digital Media und werde für meinen Bachelor eine 3D Animation erstellen. Dafür reicht der mittlerweile 7 Jahre alte PC absolut nicht mehr aus. Falls es interessiert ein Auschnitt meiner Arbeiten: 

https://vimeo.com/84649289

Das Setup besteht aktuell aus:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Scythe Katana 2 (der ziemlich komische Geräusche macht)
ASUS P5Q-Pro
2x A-DATA 2GB DDR2-800 Vitesta Extreme Edition RAM
Seasonic S12II-430HB Netzteil
Antec Three Hundred Gehäuse
die Geforce Karte hatte ich irgendwann mal durch eine Sapphire HD4890 Toxic ersetzt, die auch immer noch rund in dem System läuft.

Da die Grafikkarte allerdings für meine Anwendungen zu langsam ist, werde ich, sobald ich das Geld zusammen habe, auf eine GTX 960 aufrüsten - hoffentlich kurz nach SWBF Release! Folgende Karte wird es werden: KFA² GTX 960 Gamer OC in der 4GB Version. Warum? Weil leise, weil kühl und vor allem weil Sie 4GB Videospeicher hat, was für meine Bedürfnisse die beste Preis/Leistung bietet.

Im aktuellen Zustand schafft der PC leider nicht mal im Ansatz das neue Star Wars Battlefront. Ich bin seit dem ersten Battlefront großer Fan der Serie und freue mich wie sosnt was auf den neuen Titel. Eine Aufrüstung von euch würde mich daher auch gleich doppelt freuen!

So zu der neuen Zusammenstellung. Ich konnte mich erst nicht zwischen dem i5-6600k und dem i7-6700k entscheiden - je nach Wahl müsste ich auf andere Dinge verzichten. 

Zuerst dachte ich, ich würde den i5 und dazu 32GB Ram nehmen, da 3D-Rendering sehr Ram Hungrig ist und ein 27" Bildschirm ungemein praktisch fürs Arbeiten (und spielen ) ist. Dann wiederrum ist der i5 doch eine ganze Ecke langsamer im Rendering (ca. 20.30%) als der i7. Was mich dann doch wieder zum i7 geführt hat, was auch meine letzendliche Wahl ist.

Warum also folgende Zusammenstellung?
*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
Mainbord/CPU: Wenn man Schnelligkeit mit einem Namen benennen müsste, dann wäre das wohl "Intel i7-6700K". In Kombination mit diesem Killer Mainboard kann man die Leistung bestimmt noch ein wenig ausreizen und die Taktraten nach Oben jagen um das Maxmimum an Leistung zu erzielen. Damit macht rendern & arbeiten garantiert wieder Spaß. Vom zocken ganz zu schweigen.

CPU-Kühler: Ich habe den Dark Rock TF aufgrund seiner sehr guten Leistung und dem trotzdem großzügigen Platz gewählt - zudem habe ich den extra Punkt für das Gehöuse benötigt. Der negativ Punkt der unständlichen Montage betrifft mich ja nicht, da ihr das ja im Falle des Gewinns netterweise für mich übernehmen werdet :p  Kühler und vor allem leiser als der Katana wird er auf jeden Fall sein.

RAM: In Kombination mit der CPU und dem Motherboard bildet das ganze ein homogenes System mit ordentlich Leistung. Den Vorzug erhielt der RAM vor der SSD, da man eine SSD relativ einfach & günstig nachrüsten kann und der RAM in meiner Konfiguration erstmal Priorität hat.

Gehäuse: Da das Antec Three Hundred doch schon ein wenig Jahre gekommen ist, laut ist, klappert und einfach nicht so schön aussieht wie das BeQuiet Silent Base 600, habe ich mich für letzteres entschieden. Der Vorzug des Gehäuses gegenüber des Netzteils ist in dem aktuell verbauten Netzteil begründet. Das Seasonic hat genug Leistung, eine super Qualität und der 6-Pin Grafikkarten Anschluss wird auch für die neue Grafikkarte ausreichen. Da dann doch lieber das Silent Base was ruhiger ist und wo die Kühlung einfacher ist.

Monitor: Es ist der kleinste der auswählbaren, ist aber als primärer Monitor absolut ausreichend und meinem vorhandenen 24" Monitor auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung. 

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich für die Aufrüstung ausgewählt werde und ein digitales "YOU'VE BEEN PIMPED!" um die Ohren geschmettert bekomme.  Ich wünschen auch allen anderen viel Glück! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I-am-offline (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin!

Meine bisherige Hardware:
Netzteil:be quiet! System Power 7 700W
Grafikkarte: PowerColor TurboDuo Radeon R290
CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU Kühler: Raijintek Aidos
Mainboard: ASRock 990 FX Extreme3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sports 2x8GB DDR3 1600
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB & SanDisk Ultra II SSD 480GB
HDD: Seagate Destop HDD 3000GB
Laufwerke: Blue-Ray Brenner von Asus & DVD Brenner von LG & Kartenleser von No-Name
Gehäuse: Midi Tower vom Vorgänger-PC

Meine Wunsch Aufrüstung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich über die sehr über die Aufrüstung freuen.


----------



## timonde (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - Frage?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab eingedlich nur eine Frage. Ich hatte mich schon angemeldet zum Gewinnspiel ,habe mir aber nicht die vorherigen Bewerbungen durch gelesen. 
Meine Frage ist eigendlich nur, ob es normal ist ,dass soviele solch alte Rechner haben. Wenn ich durch die Kommentare gehe ,sehe ich gefühlt alle 3 Kommentare einen PC der mit seinen Kompunenten schon in einem beachtlichen Alter ist. Ist das wirklich noch normal oder haben welche einfach ihrern alten Rechner der garnicht mehr benutzt wird vorgeschickt? Ich meine es ist doch wirklich verwundernswert, dass hier soviele alte Rechner antreten, wovon manche schon fast 8 Jahre alt sind. In der Computerszene eine ganze Ewigkeit. 
Dies soll keine Unterstellung sein, sonder nur das Gefühl beschreiben welches ich habe wenn ich hier durch die Kommentare klicke.

Aber wenn das wirklich welche machen ,bin ich echt ettäuscht von diesen Personen!


----------



## throwdown1337 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp My PC 2015.  

CPU/APU: Intel i5 3450 @ 3.10GHz
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed, Sockel 1150/1155/1156
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1333C9D-8GAO)
Grafikkarte:  EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master K282 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K282-KWN1) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)
Monitor: Viewsonic VA2413WM (alter analoger LCD von 2009)


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zum Monitor: Ich habe diesen Monitor schon seit Anfang seit ich diesen PC besitze und es wird mal an der Zeit dieses Ding loszuwerden. Dadurch das es Analog ist, ist kein "echtes" HD.  
Zum Mainboard/CPU/RAM: Das Mainboard und der Prozessor waren zu der Zeit aktuell aber jetzt nach ca. 4 Jahren sind der Sockel und auch das Mainboard veraltet. 8GB RAM reichen finde ich bis jetzt immer noch aus, aber mit dem neuen Mainboard würde DDR3 keinen Sinn machen also habe ich mich gleich für 16 GB DDR4 entschieden. 
Zum Netzeil: Das Netzteil ist an sich o.k. aber mehr auch nicht. Irgendwas in meinen PC ist extrem Laut. Und ich weiß nicht was diesen Lärm verursacht.
Zum Gehäuse: Das Gehäuse erscheint für meine Verhältnisse etwas klein, aber reicht noch aus. Das werde ich erst in den nächsten Jahren austauschen wenn die GPUs oder sonstiges noch wächst. xD
Zur Grafikkarte: Mit meiner GPU bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Ich habe mir sie erst letzten Jahres zugelegt und bietet immer noch genug Power für meine Spiele, die ich zocke.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt beim aufrüsten ein bisschen helfen. Ich lese PCGH schon seit 2011. Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit dem Magazin 

MfG throwdown1337


----------



## Gusop (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan, hallo PCGH Team,

bei meiner Bewerbung fange ich mit der Kritik an: Supter toll, dass es eine weitere Pimp My PC - Runde gibt und gleich mit *4 Gewinnern*.  
Ich schließe mich dem Teil der Com. die das Aufrüssten besser finden, als das neu bauen, damit ein Daumen nach Oben für das Punktesystem.
Was nicht so optimal ist: Es war nicht ganz klar wo genau man seine Bewerbung einreichen sollte. Du Stephan hast zwar gesagt Forum aber 
ein* Link zum Thread* wäre besser. Auch wären *zwei Threads* besser, ein für die Bewerbungen andere für *Diskussionen*.
Vorschlag: Bin großer Fan von  Videobeiträgen, daher macht bitte zum jeden Gewinner PC ein Video und ladet es bei euch auf YT hoch 

Unglaublich wie viele Bewerbungen es gibt. Bei einigen glaubt man, die haben den PC aus dem Keller geholt, bei anderen möchte ich anfragen ob
ich die alten Komponenten haben dürfe, falls die Person gewinnen würde ^^ Falls ich gewinne, verschenke ich alles was ich nicht mehr brauchen
(aber nur wenn ihr für Sendung zahlt  ).
Ihr habt echt eine harte Aufgabe vor euch. 

*Meine Bewerbung:*

Um evtl. die Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen oder allgemein mehr , habe ich eine grafische Bewerbung angefertigt.

*Hier sind meine aktuellen Komponente: *

*GPU:*__________________ATI Radeon HD  4870 1 GB (ATI R.I.P.)
*CPU:*_______________________Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E8400
*RAM:*_____________________________4 GB DDR2 800MHz by GEIL
*Tower:*_____________________________Aero Engine 2 by AeroCool
*HDD:*________________________________300 GB Festplatte by WD
*PSU:*__________________________________500W Netzteil by nitroX
*MB:*______________________________________________Asus P5Q PRO
*OS:*______________________________________________________Win 8.1



Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)_____Warum? Weil_____es eine starke Grundlage ist.
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)________________________________________Warum? Weil_____ es sonst heiß wird 
RAM: 2 × 8 GigaByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)____________________________________Warum? Weil_____Arbeitsspeicher für mich wichtiger ist, als eine SSD. Daher behalte ich die HDD und Rüste eine SSD später nach.
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)______________Warum? Weil_____das MSI board nicht in mein cooles Aero Engine 2 Gehäuse passt. Schade, dass 10-CM 600 W würde mir gefallen, weil es auch Kabelmanagement bietet. 
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)________________________________Warum? Weil_____mein Samsung B2230 mit 21,5" einfach zu klein ist. Ich würde echt gerne die 27" Erfahrung machen.

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

*Nachteil:* Die HD4870 würde das System ganzklar ausbremsen. Ist der Tuning aus technischer Hinsicht "sinnlos", vermutlich ja aber aus menschlicher Hinsicht nein. Ich will hier nicht wegen Mitleid gewinnen aber als Student kann ich mir ein solches System erst in 6-7 Monaten leisten. Eine neue Karte wäre nach 3-4 €bay-Kleinanzeigen Aufträgen finanziert 

*Zur Person:* Die Person sollte mMn in einer Bewerbung auch erwähn werden. Wo es geht heiße ich Gusop im RL jedoch Albert, Baujahr 91 und studiere an der Humboldt in Berlin. Meine PC Karriere begann vllt. 2005 als ich anstatt einer PS2 ein Fujitsu Siemens PC bekam ^^ Nach dem großen zocken, fragte ich mich warum man eigentlich Bauteile einzeln kaufen kann? So begann die Interesse an der Hardware schnell zu wachsen.  Hab mittlerweile 4 PCs zusammengebaut und ca. 5 Notebooks repariert.


Danke für das lesen, bei Fragen eine PN und sonst viele Grüße an das Team und an die Com.!

Grüße,
Albert

PS. Das "Feuer Bild" habe ich für die letzte "Pimp My PC" Aktion gemacht aber meine Bewerbung nicht eingereicht. War mir peinlich ^^

Edit: Frage mich echt, wie man Bilder in Originalgröße einfügt. Eine Moderatorin hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verwendet. Wenn ich den Beitrag editiere, 
habe ich kein Zugriff auf dem Upload/Bild-Manager. Warum wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht funktioniert?


----------



## fiwapelle (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moinsen,

ich bewerbe mich für diese Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Zusammen mit der (unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegenden) GTX 970 sollte damit wieder Spaß am Rechenknecht aufkommen 

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS p5N-D mit Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Brocken ECO
RAM: 4 x 2 GB ADATA Extreme
Netzteil: Nesteq 800W
Monitor: SyncMaster XL2370
SSD:Samsung 830 250GB

alles in einem geräumigen BeQuiet Silent Base 800 verpackt.


----------



## Mystical (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hm, wie lasse ich meine Bewerbung am besten herausstechen vor anderen?
Erste Ideen:
- wahnsinnig viele Emoticons? 
- lange Hintergrundgeschichte?
- übesichtlicher Beitrag?

Ich glaube, dass eine Vielzahl von Emoticons noch verwendet wird, um notfalls eine Aussage zurückzuziehen (z.Bsp.: ich habe diese Aussage gar nicht so gemeint. Siehst du denn nicht den ?) Daher fällt diese Idee raus.
Nächste Idee: eine Hintergrundgeschichte interessiert wohl nur sehr wenige Leute und ich glaube vor allem in einem Forum ist diese Größe sehr gering. Ist ja kein Psychologie-Forum hier. Und vor allem da die Lesebereitschaft im Internet eher gering ausfällt (Stichwort: tl;dr) ist auch hiervon abzusehen.
Das heißt es wird wohl der übersichtliche Beitrag. Dieser sticht jedoch nicht aus der Menge hervor. Ist aber sehr lesefreundlich und hat alle benötigten Informationen auf einem Blick.

meine bisherige Hardware:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00GHz AM3 8MB 95W BOX
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
MB: GIGABYTE GA-MA785GT-UD3H 785G AM3 ATX
GPU: 1024MB Nvidia GTX 560 ti
RAM: 4096MB A-DATA Value PC3-10666 CL9 Kit
HDD: 500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA

 HDD2: 80GB IDE (temporär angeklemmt, um Daten zu sichern)
Netzteil: 550W Cougar CM 80Plus Modular (Orange)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FW Midi Tower o.NT. schwarz /Window
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Maus: Razer Lachesis
Headset: Razer Kraken
Bildschirm: Samsung syncmaster p2450h

meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
 CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)

 RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
 Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


 Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild von meinem alten PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Gaure (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und liebe Aktionspartner be quiet!, iiyama und MSI , 

hiermit möchte ich ebenfalls am "Pimp my PC"-Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. 

Mein Rechner, denn ich über die Jahre aus allen was ich gebraucht bekommen konnte zusammengestückelt habe und neue Teile die unumgänglich waren wegen Defekten: 

Grafikkarte: MSI NVIDIA Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 4G (neu erworben)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2x53GHz So.775 Box übertaktet auf 3,3 GHz
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken  mit  Nocuta NF-F12
Mainboard: Asus P5Q P45 S775 ATX
RAM: 4x 2GB DDR2 davon 2x OCZ2P8002G 800Mhz 2x Kingston 333Mhz genaueres ohne Ausbau nicht zu sagen
Netzteil: 500Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold (neu erworben)
SSD: OCZ Vetrex 2 128GB limitiert auf Sata2
Festplatte: WD 6400 AAKS 640 GB
Monitior: BenQ G2411HD 
Gehäuse: Coolmaster Centurion 590
Lüfter: gemischt 1x Enermax Magma 120mm (gebraucht) ,  3x Scythe 140mm Kaze Maru (gebraucht), 2x beQuiet Silent Wings 2 120mm (neu erworben)
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic Soundkarte PCI 7.1
Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B 123 (neu erworben, dekadent aber ich wollte BlueRays schauen)


Also, hier nun meine im Rahmen dieses Gewinnspiels getroffene Auswahl, so das ich nichts dazukaufen müsste  und mich in fast allen Bereichen möglichst verbessere : 
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wenn es möglich wäre hätte ich für die 2 fehlenden Punkte das  Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) gewählt aber ein sehr guter CPU-Kühler ist mir wichtiger und das  be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange hat ja auch Lüfter von be quiet

Achja das Photo des Innenraums:
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Freundliche Grüße 
Gaure


----------



## Aimoff (15. November 2015)

*Bewerbung: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für das Gewinnspiel.

Mein Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU: Intel Core i7 950 (Bloomfield)
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Kühler: Corsair H80 
RAM:  Corsair 3 × 4 GiByte DDR3-2000Mhz
Monitor: ASUS VE278
Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 850W
Festplatten: 1TB Samsung, 2TB Samsung, 3TB Seagate 
                     2x 256GB Samsung SSD 
Grafikkarte: Plait GTX 780 3GB
Gehäuse: Zahlman Z11 Plus

Details:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wanted:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)

Nice to Have:


Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus


----------



## Klimbim_No2 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,
Hi PCGH-Team,

haltet euch fest mein aktueller PC ist:
CPU: E-7400; Lüfter: vergessen
Mainboard: MSI-P36 Neo
Graka: GTX 260
Ram: Corsair DDR 2, 2x2GB
Festpl.: Samsung HD103UJ
Netzteil: Raider 650W
Monitor: iiyama 22"
Gehäuse: 08/15

Gewählt habe ich: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt warum hat der so ein alter Schrott ???
Weil er nur WOW, SC2, WOT und BF3 spielt und beim neuen System auf ein modernen CPU verzichtet kann, ...ha.
Würde gerne die "alten" auf 1.440p oder 2.160p spielen "sabber"
Ausnahme tritt nur ein wenn BF 5 in 2016 doch besser wird als BF4.


----------



## MrFlexxeon (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich will hier jetzt mal auch mitfiebern, da mein alter PC etwas neues vertragen könnte.

Aktuelles System :

Mainboard: ASUS am2
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200 + 
CPU Kühler: Boxed
RAM: 1 x 1gb ddr2 
Netzteil: 450 Watt Noname Marke
Festplatte: 256 gb 
Grafikkarte: GTS 450 

Meine Wünsche: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Auf diesem PC spiele ich nur Dota 2, aber ich möchte auch gerne andere Spiele spielen.
CPU wird dann noch zusätzlich gekauft.

Wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## PcTech011199 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-TEAM. 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um dieses System:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC:

Prozessor:               Intel I7 920 @ 3.6 GHz

Kühler:                     Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme

Mainboard:            MSI X58 Pro MS-7522

Grafikkarte:           Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 2gb                                                 OC von MSI ( Hat leider nen Anzeigefehler, den ich nicht behoben bekomme)

Netzteil:                  Ist irgendein No-Name Teil

RAM:                        1×2gb von Kingston 1333mhz
                                    1×2gb von Elixier 1333mhz
Gehäuse:                Zirco AX CS5608

Monitor:                 Dell 2007WFP

Speicher:                Western Digital HDD 260gb



Warum diese Auswahl?

Grafikkarte: Ich finde die GTX 970 noch passend für meinen alten Prozessor, der obwohl er alt ist, noch relativ schnell ist. Die GTX 980ti wäre wohl dann doch viel zu viel für den Prozessor.

Lüfterset: Ich wollte mir lieber ein gutes Lüfterset aussuchen, da ich ja einen guten Kühler für meine CPU habe und mein Gehäuse mal ein paar braucht ( Ich hab das Gehäuse neu bekommen und es sind keine Lüfter bei   ).

SSD: Wenn man viele Spiele spielt braucht man ja natürlich viel Speicher, den ich mit 260gb nicht aufbringen kann. Außerdem würde mein PC dann auch mal schneller hochfahren.

Netzteil: Ist mir superwichtig, weil mein Netzteil für mich eine tickende Zeitbombe ist ( Es gibt manchmal komische Töne von sich). 

Monitor: Da hab ich mehr oder weniger wahllos etwas genommen, weil ich nicht genau wusste welches ich nehmen soll 

LG Robin

PS: Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück und habt Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten 
/ Ich hoffe ihr akzeptiert es, dass ich kein Bild vom PC habe.


----------



## Angela1946 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Hardware Team, 

mein Schwiegersohn hat mir von eurer Aktion erzäht. Da er schon seit längerem mit meinem PC am verzweifeln ist, da dieser schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist. Meine Rente lässt keine großen Sprünge zu, vor allem keinen PC, desshalb habe ich mich entschlossen meinen PC bei euch zu präsentieren, was natürlich nur mit Hilfe menes Schwiegersohnes möglich war, ich weiß nur wo man den PC anmacht 

Hier meine Daten (nach Aussage meines Schwiegersohns):
AsRock G31M-VS2 (Mainboard, was auch immer das ist)
Intel Pentium D 805 2,66 GHz (OK...)
2x1GB DDR2-667MHz (Ich hatte 2 Speicher???)
Geforce GT610 (macht das Bild auf meinem Monitor, hat man mir gesagt)
WD5000 AAKS (Ich kenne nur WD40)
500 Watt Arlt NT (da kommt der Strom her, das kenne ich sogar)
Freezer Pro7 (mein PC hat wohl auch eine Klimaanlage! Das habe nicht einmal ich in meiner Wohnung!!)
HEC DVD RW ND-3550A (da kommen meine DVDs rein)
Philips Drom 6216 (und hier meine CDs)

Jetzt soll ich noch kurz mein Gehäuse beschreiben: es ist schwarz, schwer und staubt schnell ein...und es steht Packard Bell drauf.

Ich bin zwar Rentnerin und habe viel Zeit, aber das Internet und die Powerpointpräsentationen von meinen Freundinnnen dauern schon sehr lange bis die einzelne Seiten und Bilder sich öffnen. Mich stört es, dass beim Spielen (Solitaire, Minigolf, Majong...) die Karten immer so komisch ruckeln
Wenn ich mal ein Worddokument öffnen möchte, muss ich schon sehr lange warten, mein Schwiegersohn fängt dann immer so komisch an zu schnaufen und geht eine rauchen.
Er meint schon seit längerem, dass ich einen neuen PC brauche.  Er hat mir die passende Hardware (warum muss alles in englisch sein, so verstehe ich es erst recht nicht) zusammengestellt: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig) 

Ich hoffe er baut es mir auch ein, wenn ich gewinne.
Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## titanti (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich für die Aufrüstaktion Pimp my Pc 2015

In meinem Pc stecken derzeit die folgenden Komponenten:

Sharkoon bd28 blue 2mal 120mm lüfter
MSI 970A-G46
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Fx-8350
KingstonHyperX fury blue 2mal 4GB DDR3-1866
Samsung 1TB HDD
Sandisk Ultra 2 120GB SSD
Sony Blu Ray Brenner
Be quiet Pure Power L8-600watt
Gigabyte GTX 570
Samsung Monitor 22 Zoll 1920x1080

Da sich mein 12-jähriger Sohn ständig über die schlechte Grafikleistung meines Rechners beschwert, hätte ich gerne die folgenden Aufrüstkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Deathdealer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp My PC 2015.
Wäre Klasse wenn ich gewinnen würde, da meine diesjährige Aufrüstung leider ausfällt, da eine neue Waschmaschine her mußte... *grummel*

*Meine derzeitige Konfiguration ist folgende:*

*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 4670 (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3 RAM
*Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro BQT P9-650W
*Festplatten:*


1x 120 GB SSD OCZ Vertex 3 
1x 240 GB SSD Crucial M500 
1x 500 GB SATA II Samsung 
1x 1 TB SATA II Samsung 
1x 2 TB SATA II Hitachi 

*Laufwerke:* LiteOn DVD-Brenner Double Layer SATA II
*Bildschirm:* Samsung Syncmaster P2250
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Orange
*Sound:* Logitech G930
*Tastatur:* Logitech G510
*Maus:* Logitech G502 Proteus Core
*Joypad:* XBox 360
*Joystick:* Saitek X-52 Joystick
*Lüfter:* 


1x Be Quiet Silent Wings II 140mm Lüfter 
3x 120mm Lüfter 

*Gewählt habe ich folgendes:*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte) -----> weil mein derzeitiger Prozessor schon 2 Generationen zurückliegt und ich mit dem MB dann auch auf DDR4 wechseln kann
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) -----> weil ich nen guten CPU Lüfter bereitzs besitze, aber die Gehäuselüfter gut brauchen kann.
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte) -----> weil ich auf dem neuen Board auch den neuen RAM brauche
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte) -----> weil ich das Gehäuse bereits besitze
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte) -----> weil es nen großer Sprung von 21,5" auf 27" wäre

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich rüste normalerweise 1x im Jahr auf (wenn das Geld stimmt) und das mache ich bereits seit 2005. Bei den meisten PC's von der Stange sieht man meist nicht welche Hersteller verbaut sind. Ich versuche immer ein gutes P/L Verhältnis für mich einzuhalten, da der Preisverfall manchmal sehr schnell gehen kann. Oftmals bleiben beim aufrüsten auch Sachen auf der Strecke, weil man lieber das Geld in den Rechner steckt, anstatt in nen Monitor, deshalb auch noch der alte 21,5" Monitor bei mir. Alleine der neue Monitor würde mir schon helfen.
Wie man sieht würden bei mir MSI und Be Quiet die vorhandenen Komponenten sehr gut ersetzen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Deathdealer...


----------



## -Christoph- (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

meine aktueller Pc:

Chieftec Dragon (CS-601)
i5 2500K (mit Boxed Lüfter)
Asus P8Z77-M
2x4 GB DDR3 1866 Gskill Sniper
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850
be quiet Straight Power e9 400w
HDD: 1TB Seagate
DVD Brenner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die von mir gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## CyberGuard (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PcGH Team,

dann versuche ich auch dieses Jahr mal wieder mein Glück bei eurer Aktion. Da ich leider nichts an meinem Rechner machen konnte besteht da immer noch reger Aufrüstungsbedarf. 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
_Prozessor und Prozessorkühler: __Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3 GHz mit einen Scythe Kühler, (ich glaube es ist der SCMG-4000 Mugen 4)
__Mainboard: __Asus P5K Rev. 1.A2
__Grafikkarte und Grafikkartenkühler: __Geforce 560 GTX Ti mit einen Windforce Kühler
__Arbeitsspeicher: __2x GSkill 1 GB Pc-800 DDR2 + 2x OCZ 2 GB PC-800 DDR2
__Festplatten: __2x HDD 500 GB Samsung HD501LJ 7200U/min
__Netzteil: __OCZ Mod X-Stream Pro 600W
__Gehäuse: __Nine Hundred von Antec
__Eingabegeräte: __Tastatur: Logitech Internet Keyboard Y-ST39, Maus: Logitech MX 1000
__Audio-Hardware: __Realtek ALC 883, 8 -Channel High-Definition Audio CODEC, OnBoard
__Bildschirm: __Dell SE198WFP 19" LCD
__Betriebssystem: __Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

_Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre :
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten habe ich den Hauptaugenmerk darauf gelegt mein System so stark wie möglich zu modernisieren. Zwar fehlen auf Grund Auswahlmöglichkeiten immer noch elementare Dinge wie eine Arbeitsspeicher bzw. eine Grafikkarte, aber mit der Wunschkonfiguration wäre schon ein so großer Schritt getan das ich RAM/ eine Grafikkarte auch noch selber nachrüsten könnte. Wichtiger wäre das ich endlich die anderen Teile meiner alten Kiste in Rente schicken kann. 

Gruß
Christoph



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSJ (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGamesHardware Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich mit meinem Spiele-PC bei Ihnen bewerben und möchte bei dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Es wäre für mich SEHR willkommen, da ich seit längerem schon an eine Aufrüstung denke, aber bisher immer das nötige Kleingeld fehlte.


Zu meinem bieherigen System:

                        Gehäuse:                        Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Gehäuse schwarz mit Sichtfenster
                        Mainboard:                   Asrock Fatal1ty Professional 1155
                        Prozessor:                     Intel Core i3 3220
                        Prozessor-Kühler:     Thermalright hr-02 macho
                        Arbeitsspeicher:        OCZ Ram Fatal1ty DDR3   1333Mhz
                        Grafikkarte:                 Gainward Nvidia GTX 460v2  1Gb
                        Festplatte 1:                Western Digital  Blue Sata2  500Gb  System
                        Festplatte 2:                Western Digital  Blue Sata3  1000Gb  Spiele+Massenspeicher
                        DVD-Brenner:            Plextor DVD-RW  PX-891SA
                        Netzteil:                        CPM 750W Plus CombatPower mit Kabelmanagement  (noName)
                        Monitor:                        Medion  MD20160



Ich würde mich zu folgender Komponentenauswahl entscheiden:

                        Mainboard/CPU:    MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
                        CPU-Kühler:             be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
                        RAM:                            2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
                        Netzteil:                     be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
                        Monitor:                     iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bisher hat mein Prozessor alles nötige, zumindest in geringster Auflösung, zusammen mit der Grafikkarte bewerkstelligen können aber stoße desöfteren schon an die physikalischen Grenzen. Das Netzteil (vorher be quiet) musste ich leider als letztes gegen ein noName-Netzteil tauschen, da es Spannungsschwankungen auslöste.

Der Monitor ist mittkerweile über ein HDMI Kabel angeschlossen, da der DVI-Eingang nicht mehr regelmäßig tadellos funktioniert.

Würde mir nichts sehnlicheres Wünschen, als dass ich endlich aufrüsten kann und werde mich, vorrausgesetzt ich werde ausgewählt, sehr sehr sehr darüber freuen und noch lange daran erfreuen.

Vielen herzlichen Dank, dass ich an Ihrem Gewinnspiel teilhaben darf.  

Zusätzlich muss ich mich sehr herzlich bei Ihnen bedanken, dass sie mich bis jetzt 15 Jahre meines Lebens am PC Geschehen teilnehmen gelassen haben. Vielen Dank.

MfG  Rocke-CSJ


----------



## manost12 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich mal beim Rest an und mache auch noch mit. 
Das ist vor allem Klasse weil ich vorhatte mir demnächst einen 4k-Monitor zuzulegen und meine bisherige GPU (ersetzte nach einem Defekt vor ein paar Monaten meine R9 290 -> herber Rückschlag) da wohl nicht so ganz mitmacht (da ich ja neben dem ganzen Arbeiten ab und an auch mal spielen möchte )

Hier also meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

CPU: Xeon E3-1230 v3
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock H87M
RAM: Kingston 2x4GB DDR3
GPU: MSI GTX 960 4G
SSD: Crucial 128GB
HDD: Seagate Baracude 1TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L8-CM 530W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Monitor: Viewsonic VA2248 (21,5") & Medion 20172 (22")

Mit welchen Teilen ich gerne Aufrüsten würde:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich jedenfalls wahnsinnig freuen, da ich dann endlich auf UHD umsteigen könnte und so neben dem hoffentlich effektiveren Arbeiten auch trotzdem noch spielen könnte. Außerdem wäre so mehr Geld für einen besseren Monitor übrig 

Vielen Dank für diese super Aktion!

P.s. der Kabelsalat in meinem Rechner sieht auf dem Foto schlimmer aus als es ist  Ich hab noch eine außer Betrieb gesetzte Lüftersteuerung von Alpenföhn von Zeiten mit meiner R9 290 drinnen. Und da die GTX 960 wesentlich Kühler ist brauch ich diese nicht mehr.


----------



## Deloray (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich sage ganz offen und ehrlich, dass ich bisher nur die MMORE World of Warcraft abonniert habe und von dieser sau tollen Aktion von einem Freund erst heute erfahren habe. Er schickte mir direkt Bilder von dem Beitrag in der aktuellen Ausgabe und ich musste da natürlich sofort mitmachen. Mein derzeitiger PC ist ein selbstbau-Modell das ich über mehrere Jahre nach und nach weiter aufgerüstet habe. Leider stagnierte das ganze etwas, da ich erst vor kurzem meine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann abgeschlossen habe und ich eher mehr Ausschau halte nach meiner Karriere. Nun habe ich wieder einigermaßen Fuß gefasst und möchte so langsam wieder in den "Zocker-Sattel" steigen. Leider bin ich schon lange nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand und da demnächst auch noch SW Battlefront rauskommt, muss ich es einfach versuchen! Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Genug gefaselt, kommen wir zum Interessanten:

Mein derzeitiger PC sieht folgendermaßen aus:

- NZXT Phantom Big Tower Gehäuse
- GA-990FXA-UD3 Mainboard
- FX-8350 CPU
- 16 GB RAM (1600er)
- 2x GTX 660 im SLi
- 650W Netzteil
- 1 SSD und 2 HDD

Folgendes möchte ich gerne einbauen lassen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Ich würde am liebsten den Monitor weglassen und gegen etwas anderes nehmen, aber leider geht das anscheinend nicht  Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über die Aufrüstung freuen. Wäre ein tolles Geburtstags und Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Danke schon mal im eventuellen Vorraus und Grüße aus München


----------



## M4dd1n1995 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich gerne mit dieser Bewerbung für eure Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" bewerben. 

Ich bin schon seid längerem aktiver Leser der Zeitschrift PCGamesHardware, wurde aber in diesem Jahr, wie auch schon im letzten Jahr durch Youtube auf die neue Aktion aufmerksam.

Erstmal finde ich die Aktion generell eine wunderbare Aktion für all diejenigen unter uns, die sich noch mit alten PC´s herumschlagen und die neusten Spiele wie Star Wars Battlefront oder auch Need for Speed vielleicht gar nicht mehr auf ihren alten PC´s spielen können. Zu diesen Leuten gehöre auch Ich, weshalb ich mich in diesem Jahr für diese Aktion bewerbe, dazu aber später mehr.

Ich finde die Neuauflage der Pimp my PC-Serie genial und freue mich sehr darüber, dass man in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal eine eigene PC-Konfiguration festlegen kann.
Natürlich begeisterten mich auch die alten Serien, bei denen ihr Leser-PC´s aufgerüstet habt, aber gerade speziell die neue Variante beindruckt mich stark.
Ich finde es wunderbar, dass es diesmal die Möglichkeit gibt seinen PC mit eigenst ausgewählten Komponenten zu tunen, und jeder der ein großes Interesse an PC-Komponenten nun die Möglichkeit hat, seinen PC ganz individuell zu gestalten und mit etwas Glück sogar seine Wunschkonfiguration zu gewinnen.
Natürlich war auch die Serie der vergangenen Jahre genial, bei denen man quasi einen komplett neuen PC bekommen hat, aber gerade die diesjährige Neuerung spricht dafür, dass sich darüber Gedanken gemacht wurde wie man die Aktion nochmal deutlich verbessern kann, was meiner Meinung nach auch gelungen ist.

Da wie bereits gesagt auch mein PC deutlich in die Jahre gekommen ist, nenne ich nun mal die Komponenten, mit denen ich die letzten Jahre mich "herumgeschlagen" habe.
Oftmals hat mein PC bei neueren Spielen versagt, darunter auch Need for Speed Rivals, dass ich somit nie richtig spielen konnte:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon X2 7850 2,8 GHz
Prozessorkühler: Artic Alpine 64 GT Rev.2
Mainboard: Asus M3N78-VM
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2 GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890
Netzteil: Power LC6550 V2.2 550W
Festplatte: Hitachi 1TB 
DVD-Brenner

Wie man vielleicht erkennen kann, befinden sich diese Komponenten nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge, weshalb es dringend notwendig wird, dass die alten Komponenten durch neue Komponenten ausgetauscht werden, damit ich auch in Zukunft wieder bereit für neue Spiele bin.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich zu folgender Wunschkonfiguration meinerseits gekommen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich Fan von starken Prozessoren bin, habe ich in dieser Konfiguration auf den Intel Core I7-6700K gesetzt, damit ich auch für die nächsten Jahre genug Rechenleistung habe um allen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden. Dass zusätzlich auch ein MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK beiliegt finde ich genial, da ich schon seit längerem Fan der MSI Gaming Reihe bin.
Als CPU-Kühler soll bei mir der be quiet! Pure Rock zum Eisatz kommen, da er meinen Anforderung mit Sicherheit reicht und auch in dem Preissegment schon eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bietet. Als Arbeitsspeicher sollte bei mir natürlich 16GB zum Einsatz kommen und dann auch ein neues Dual-Kit mit DDR4 Unterstützung und ebenfalls schnellen Times von 2133 MHz.
Ich habe ebenfalls bewusst auf ein gutes Netzteil von be quiet! gesetzt, in diesem Fall das Straight Power 10-CM 600W, da ich von der Gold Zertifizierung natürlich beindruckt bin, aber natürlich auch ein Fan von einem aufgeräumten Innenleben eines PC´s bin und Kabelmanagment somit genau das richte wäre. 600W reichen natürlich allemal für einen Konfiguration meiner Wahl, auf die ich dann im Anschluss noch selbstständig in eine Radeon R9 390 investieren würde. Ich würde mich aus folgendem Grund auch für eine Radeon Karte wiederentscheiden, da ich die letzten Jahre keinen Ärger mit meiner alten Radeon-Karte hatte, auch wenn sie nun schon seit längerem meinen Anforderungen natürlich nicht mehr ausreicht. Außerdem unterstütze ich gerne AMD´s Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Grafikkarte und 8GB V-Ram wären natürlich bei zukünftigem Gaming eine große Hilfe.
Abschließend würde mich auch auf das Bonus eines neuen Monitors in diesem Fall des Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 freuen, da dann auch Gaming mit schnellen Übertragungen zum Bildschirm gewährleistet wäre.

Tja, jetzt habe ich alles dargelegt, was mich interessiert und ich gerade auch zur Aktion sagen wollte... da mir nun nichts Weiteres zu sagen bleibt, wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und hoffe natürlich für jeden, dass sein PC möglicherweise aufgerüstet wird und würde mich natürlich auch selber sehr über eine Aufrüstung eurerseits freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Martin


----------



## TheKroeterich (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Seid gegrüßt, liebes PCGH-Team!

Vor gut vier Jahren packte mich die Begeisterung für den Weltraum, seine unendlichen Weiten zu erkunden war von nun an mein Ziel, wie es bereits viele meiner Freunde mit ihren Raumkreuzern taten. So waren unter ihnen doch noch viel zweifach angetriebene Hauptturbinen zu finden, ich wollte etwas stärkeres, also suchte ich mir Teile, aus denen ich einen richtigen Raumjäger für große Schlachten zusammenbauen konnte. Es musste nicht das allerbeste sein, doch sollte es reichen, um sicher und geschmeidig durch den Weltraum manövrieren zu können.
Also suchte ich verschiedene galaktische Händler und Bekannte auf, um mir die Teile für mein neues Raumschiff zusammenzusuchen, als ich schließlich alles zusammen hatte, schraubte ich ein Wochenende lang herum, um alles zusammenzubauen und zu optimieren, bis ich schließlich meinen eigenen Raumjäger vor mir hatte, der erste unter meinen Freunden mit einem vierstrahligen Haupttriebwerk. So war ich enorm stolz, ein Schiff mit diesen Bauteilen vorführen zu können:


Haupttriebwerk: Intel Core i5 2500K (Vierstrahlig, bis 4,0GHz Impulsfrequenz dank Tuning)
Triebwerkskühlung: Thermaltake Contac 29BP (Später Corsair H80i)
Speicher für Kartenmaterial aus erkundeten Gebieten: 500GB Western Digital Blue (Später mit 120GB Samsung SSD 830 Basic für schnelleren Zugriff aufgerüstet)
Schnellfeuerkanone: 8-Fach Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 (später auf 12-Fach aufgerüstet)
Hauptkommunikation zwischen Sensoren: Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0
Hauptstromgenerator: LC-Power 600W Office Series (Später 730W Thermaltake Smart SE Series)
Lichtbeschleuniger: Palit GTX 460 (Später Sapphire HD7950)
Außenhülle: Xigmatek Asgard
Steuerungsanzeige: LG Flatron E2341V

Hier ein Bild von dem in die Jahre gekommenen Jäger:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...c-nach-wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-dsc_1777.jpg

Doch nun ist dies alles schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, bei den vielen Erkundungen wird der Speicher knapp und außerdem schafft der Lichtbeschleuniger es nicht mehr, mit den aktuellen Standards mitzukommen, so konnte ich aus manchem galaktischen Kampf nicht mehr rechtzeitig zu entkommen und so musste die Außenhülle durch den Beschuss leiden. Ein weiterer Grund, diese zu erneuern, sind die lauten Geräusche, die bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten von den Triebwerken in das Cockpit hereindringen, was auf Dauer nervig werden kann und es nicht gerade angenehm macht, lange Strecken durchs All zu fliegen. Die Kühlung möchte ich ebenfalls erneuern, da die Pumpe auch laut wird und ich unter den hohen Druckbelastungen im All ein Leck fürchte, was das ganze Schiff zerstören könnte. Außerdem wäre eine weitere Anzeige nie verkehrt, so dass ich besser kommunizieren kann und mich gleichzeitig auf wichtige Missionen oder Kämpfe konzentrieren kann. Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, folgende Änderungen an meinem Schiff durchzuführen, wäre ich sehr glücklich, da ich in viele neue, ungeahnte Ecken der Galaxis vordringen könnte, um diese zu entdecken.


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Somit sende ich euch noch viele galaktische Grüße aus dem fernen N-R-W-System!

Euer Kroeterich


----------



## Innos91 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*
MAMA`s neuer Rechner
*
Liebes PCGH-Team,
Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles nun liegt es an euch ob meine liebe Mutti auch mal einen schnellen und leisen Rechner bekommt.
Und nicht immer nur meine (Überreste) verwerten muss .


Hier die bisherigen Überreste:

CPU:                AMD Phenome II X4 955
GPU:               Geforce GT 610
Mainboard:     MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM:              4GB OCZ Reaper DDR3 1066 
Gehäuse:        Cooler Master Elite 310
Festplatte:      Samsung SSD EVO 850 120GB  (Oke hier muss ich zugeben die ist neu xd)
Festplatte2:    Samsung HDD SP2504C 250GB
Netzteil:         Atlas AT-400X12P 400Watt
Kühler:           Thermalright Extreme120

Und hier die Wunschconfig:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Renax (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion und Forenfreunde,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion.
Echt eine super Aktion für alle die, deren PC mit der Zeit ziemlich langsam geworden ist.
So wie meiner ;D
Hier sind meine derzeitigen Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400@2,72GHz
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 2 
Mainboard: Asus P5B
RAM:  4x 1GB DDR2- 800 CL5 von MDT
GPU:Nvidia GeForce GTX 570
HDD: 2x150 GB Samsung
Netzteil:Intertech- 7500SG 500W 
Gehäuse:Enermax Chakra
Monitor: Dell U2414H

Nun dürfte wohl vielen aus dem Forum klar sein warum da dringend neues Feuer für Spiele benötigt wird.
Vor allem der E6400 ist bei Spielen die schon 2 Jahre alt sind sehr überfordert(fast immer 100% Auslastung) und kann die Grafikkarte selbst bei Übertaktung nicht ausreichend befeuern. 
Mittlerweile reicht das ganze eigentlich nur noch fürs Surfen.
Die Grafikkarte wurde von mir 2012 gekauft um die doch sehr in die Jahre gekommene Nvidia 7600GT abzulösen und von ihrem Heruntertakten zu erlösen(war nur eine passiv gekühlte   ).
Auch das Netzteil macht sich mittlerweile durch lauteres "Zwitschern" bemerkbar und soll dadurch ausgetauscht werden. 
Wirklich neu ist nur der Monitor der vorallem für's Filmegucken verwendet wird.

Daher lautet meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit sollte dann auch nur noch die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals sein und FPS unter 30 der Vergangenheit angehören. Die GPU will ich aber erst bei Pascal oder Arctic Island austauschen will.
Hier noch ein Bild des jetzigen Rechner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlich Grüßen 

Renax


----------



## offlineplayer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGHW-Team, 
ich finde es eine tolle Sache, dass Ihr mit diesem Gewinnspiel eine Erstklassige Vorauswahl von Komponenten gebt, die wirklich für jeden PC-Zustand eine super Erweiterungsbasis darstellen.

Mein aktueller PC ist aus dem Jahre 2007 / 2008 und während meiner Studienzeit nur sporadisch aktualisiert worden. Die größte Schwachstelle darin ist ie alte Plattform mit Intel-Sockel 775 und dem passenden Core2Duo E8600, welcher mit 2 Kernen und 3,3GHz für heutige Spiele kaum noch eine Option ist. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht komplett aus folgenden Komponenten: 
Gigabyte X48-DQ6
Intel Core2Duo E8600 @3,3GHz (Normaltakt)
Zalman CNPS 9500 LED @ 2000U/min gedrosselt
2x GEIL DDR2 RAM 1024MB, CL5-5-DDR2-800 + 2x Corsair DDR2-SDRAM 2048 MBytes; 400 MHz: CM 2X2048-6400C5 = 6.144MB
AMD Radeon HD 6870 1024 MBytes VDDR5
Creative SB X-Fi Titanium PCIe 1x
be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Western Digital WD10EZEX 1 TB
Thermaltake Soprano Window silber (MidiTower)
2x 120mm Lüfter (1x vorn Einzug + Festplatte, 1x ausblasen hinten)

Im neuen System, wäre zwar die Grafikkarte ein Schwachpunkt, jedoch ist die Alternative den PC mit einer MSI Geforce 9600 Gaming 4G aufzurüsten, mit der bestehenden CPU ein viel größerer Flaschenhals. In naher Zukunft wird aber eine aktuelle Grafikkarte folgen.


----------



## RobbesP (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hier nun in letzter Minute meine Bewerbung für das "Pimp my PC 2015" Gewinnspiel.
Mein elektronischer Sklave tut zwar brav seit ca. drei Jahren seinen Dienst, aber unter Spaß beim Zocken und Arbeiten verstehe ich was anderes.

Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus:
Einem AMD A8-3870 APU mit 4 x 3,00 GHz, der von einem Alpine 64GT-CPU Lüfter gekühlt wird.
Die CPU sitzt zusammen mit 4GB DDR3 RAM auf einem ASRock A75 Pro4 Motherboard.
Bewegte Bilder beschert mir eine ATI Radeon 6870 GPU.
Als Speichermedien besitze ich eine Samsung 64 GB SSD und eine WD 500GB HDD.
Strom bekommt das alles von einem BeQuiet 500W Netzteil und ist sicher verbaut in einem Lancool PC K58 Gehäuse.


Meine Spielerei mit den Reglern auf der Gewinnspiel-Seite hat mir folgendes ausgespuckt:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine passende GPU muss dann unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen.


----------



## moeppsi (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,


lese eigentlich regelmäßig eure Seite (Vorallem die Kaufempfehlungen) und hab von der Aktion mitbekommen. Ich steh vor einem Dilemma: 2016 steht meine Hochzeit an, Geld für meinen Uralt Pc den ich hin und wieder aufgerüstet hab steht leider nicht zu Verfügung (unglaublich wie teuer Hochzeiten sind...). CS Go geht noch, Starwars Battlefront nicht, Fallout nicht, etc...Ich hab sogar bei CS Go Framedrops und Abstürze hahahah (Wahrscheinlich komm ich deswegen über Legendary Eagle nicht hinaus...) Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück ^^

Hier zu meinem Alten Setup:

-AMD Phenom XII 925 (Davon gehen meistens aber nur 3 der 4 Kerne)
-Irgendein Asus Mainboard (da gehen aber nur 3 der 4 DDR3 Slots) ergo mit 6GB Ram (Mehr GB konnte auch der PC Fachmarkt nicht einbauen - LOL)
-Powercolor R9 270 X (das einzige an meinem PC das eigentlich einwandfrei funktioniert)
-Entweder Sasmung EVO 850 oder Seagate Baracuda 250 (beide mit Betriebsystem, manchmal erkennt er, aus welchem Grund auch immer, die SSD nicht)
-Be quiet Pure Power 500W
-Cooler Master low Budget Gehäuse
-Standartlüfter



Hier mein Upgrade PC:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sorry fürs Bild vom Alten Pc Medion handy kamera is halt nicht optimal... 
Sollte ich nicht gewinnen, terrorisiere ich euer Forum im Sommer 2016 weil ich mir spätestens hier einen PC selbst zusammenbasteln muss 
^^Cheers!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadney (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, mich auch noch zu bewerben. Bei der letzten Aktion hat es leider nicht geklappt, aber vielleicht wird es diesmal was.  (Bei über 1200 Konkurenten.. )

Wie immer, erstmal ein Dankeschön an euch und die Sponsoren für die Aktion! 

Insgesamt hat sich bei meinem PC seit dem vergangenen Jahr eigentlich nichts getan, da ich auf Grund meines Studiums sowieso eher wenig spiele. Hatte eigentlich mit Skylake geliebäugelt, allerdings ist die Verfügbarkeit recht bescheiden und die Preise sind mir viel zu hoch. Leider hat der Eurokurs im Lauf des vergangenen Jahrs eine regelrechte Talfahrt hingelegt. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich wohl doch beim Haswell-Refresh zugeschlagen. Aber mittlerweile kosten alleine die CPU's rund 25% mehr und das sehe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht ein. Und von den aktuellen Mondpreisen von Skylake will ich erst garnicht anfangen.. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflistung der aktuellen PC-Komponenten:



Prozessor und Kühler:     Intel C2D E8200 @2.66 Ghz , Scythe Ninja 2 mit 120mm ebmpapst 4412     F/2GLL Lüfter
Mainboard:    MSI P7N2     Diamond mit nForce 790i Chipsatz
Grafikkarte:    Gainward     GTX 260 GS mit 896 MB RAM
Arbeitsspeicher: Team     Group Inc. Elite 2x 4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24
SSD: Crucial M550 512GB
Netzteil: Enermax Modu     82+ EMD425AWT mit 425 Watt
Gehäuse: Antec Three     Hundred
Eingabegeräte     (Tastatur): MAXDATA (Cherry) RS 6000 M
Eingabegeräte (Maus):     Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical 1.1A
Optische Laufwerke: Aus anderem Alt-PC ausgeschlachteter DVD-Brenner, Marke unbekannt
Audio-Hardware: PCI-E     "MSI Xtreme Audio Card" (Mainboard Beigabe)
Bildschirm: 19" LG     L1970 HR mit SXGA Auflösung
Betriebssystem: Windows     7 Professional 64 bit

Es ist größtenteils noch der selbe PC wie beim letzten mal, lediglich das defekte DVD-Laufwerk und die Festplatte wurden ausgetauscht.
Die alte Festplatte ist auf dem Bild noch sichtbar, da ich sie nur abgeklemmt habe. Steht leider kurz vor dem Ende ihres Lebens, weshalb ich dann doch auf eine SSD umgestiegen bin. Die Festplatte würde ich vor einem etwaigen Transport noch ausbauen.

Wen eine etwas ausführlichere Beschreibung des Systems interessiert, kann sich gerne meine Bewerbung von der letzten Aktion angucken.


Damit zur Aufrüstaktion:

Da die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bei dem vorgegebenen System leider stark eingeschränkt sind, habe ich mir etwas länger Gedanken darüber gemacht, in welchem Rahmen ein "Aufrüsten" meines PCs sinnvoll ist. Denn mit den "entweder - oder" Vorgaben kann man sich leider keinen komplett neuen PC erstellen. (Da wäre für die nächste Aktion etwas mehr Kombinationsfreiheit schön, ist aber auch eine Definitionsfrage des Begriffs "Aufrüsten". Habe auch in diesem Post etwas dazu geschrieben.)

Wie kann ich also meinen PC mit den verfügbaren Kombinationen am sinnvollsten aufrüsten, wenn die gesamte Basis inzwischen sehr schwachbrüstig ist?

Da eine neue Grafikkarte bei mir gnadenlos ins CPU Limit laufen würde bleibt eigentlich nur der Griff zu einer modernen Basis, auch wenn ich durch den Sprung auf DDR4 meinen alten DDR3 Ram dann nicht mehr weiterverwenden kann.
Leider kann man in dem System nicht sowohl das Mainboard + CPU als auch die GPU auswählen, darum werde ich erstmal weiter mit meiner GTX 260 vorlieb nehmen müssen, auch wenn die bei einer FHD Auflösung wohl arg ins Schwitzen kommen wird. Aber da trifft es sich doch, dass ich zurzeit studienbedingt sowieso nicht so viel Spielen kann und ich sowieso nicht mehr immer "das Neuste" spielen können muss. 
Aber vielleicht ist die Intel HD 530 des i5 6600k ja auch schon leistungsstärker als meine aktuelle Grafikkarte, ein Vergleich der Beiden würde ich jedenfalls schon reizen. 
Und das eine Jahr, bis endlich die neuen 14/16nm GPUs auf den Markt kommen, werde ich jetzt auch noch überleben.



Daher wäre mein Wunschpaket:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)


Schöne Grüße


----------



## MrIslandGamer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das ist mein Wunsch PC!

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i3 4170 3.7 Ghz

Mainboard: Gigabyte B85M HD3

RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 MHz

GPU: GTX 570 1GB

PSU: Energon EPS 750W Gaming Supply

CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo

HDD: Seagate 1TB

Danke für diese geniale Aktion und viel Glück an alle anderen! (:


----------



## aronadaal (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
vielen Dank für diese coole Aktion! Mein Rechner wurde in den letzten Jahren vor allem grafik- und plattentechnisch immer wieder aufgerüstet, so dass doch einige Komponenten mit den in neuen wandern würden.

Ok, hier die derzeitige Ausgangslage:

Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 4
CPU: AMD FX-6100
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2
RAM: 2x 8 GiByte DDR3-1666
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 270X von Powercolor
Festplatten: Samsung MZ-7TE500BW Serie 840 EVO Basic, 500GB  &&  Western Digital WD Blue 1TB (WD10EALX)
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.3 (EPR425AWT)


Mein Aufrüstvorschlag:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)

Die beiden Festplatten (SSD + HDD) würden bequem mitwandern. Die 270x ebenfalls und ggfs. nächstes Jahr gegen eine neue Karte getauscht werden (Derzeit warte ich gespannt auf die 380x).

Warum wurden so wenige Punkte investiert?
Da ich sowieso derzeit mit dem Gedanken spiele den Rechner aufzurüsten, habe ich bereits vorab einige Dinge für mich geklärt: Keine K-Variante und kein i7.
Aus dem Overclocking-Alter bin ich raus. Der Rechner muss funktionieren und nicht durch aufwändige Tests gangbar bzw. ans Limit geführt werden. Dafür habe ich mittlerweile keine Zeit mehr. Die Entscheidung gegen den i7 sehe ich aktuell darin begründet, dass die Unterschiede beim Zocken zwischen einem i5 und einem i7 vernachlässigbar sind. Da die Kiste rein zum Zocken da steht und ich rechenintensive Arbeiten (Bildbearbeitung, Video-Rendering) auf einer separaten Kiste mache, spielt auch dieser Vorteil des i7 für mich keine Rolle.
Die restlichen Punkte sind konservativ investiert. 16GB sollten derzeit gut ausreichen. In 1-2 Jahren kann man dann nochmals überlegen die Bänke komplett zu bestücken. Bis dahin dürften die RAM-Preise auch weiter gefallen sein. Das 630W-Netzteil ist auch schon mehr als wirklich notwendig. Das Kabelmanagement wäre aber in meinem Rechner sicherlich von Vorteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
aronadaal


----------



## ritter007 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
durch das Youtube Video "Pimp my PC 2015 | So funktioniert der Aufrüstrechner" bin ich auf Ihr Gewinnspiel gestoßen.
Sofort war ich Feuer und Flamme mitzumachen, da mein jetztiger Rechner schon langsam den Geist aufgiebt und ich meine Chance letztes Jahr mitzumachen versäumt habe.
Die Aktion Pimp my PC fande ich von Anfang an super, den Gewinnern wird der PC aufgerüstet und bei den Sponsoren klingeln die Kassen, eine Win Win Situation!
Langjähriger Abonnent bin ich nicht nur auf ihrem "Hauptkanal" PCGH, nein auch PCGH in Gefahr habe ich oft und sehr gerne angesehen.

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus 
Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank, für die Möglichkeit mitzumachen! Top!




Hier meine PC Informationen, wenn der schlechteste gewinnen würde, wäre ich sicher einer der (Haupt-)Gewinner.

PC Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC Stats
CPU:
Typ: QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
Bezeichnung: Kentsfield
Taktung: 2400 MHz
L1 Cache: 32KB per core (4x 32KB)
L2 Cache: 2x 4MB
Transistoren: 582 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie: 65nm

Motherboard:
Name: MSI MS-7358	

Chipsatz:
North Bridge: Intel Bearlake G33
                        Unterstützte Speichertypen: DDR2-667, DDR2-800
                        Maximale Speichermenege: 8GB

Arbeitsspeicher: 
2x Kingston 2GB DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
2x Kingston 1GB DDR2-800 (400 MHz)

Grafikkarte: 
Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Speichergröße: 512MB (GDDR3)
Takt: 900MHz
Bandbreite: 6400 MB/s
Transistoren: 505Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie: 65nm
DirectX Unterstützung: DirectX v10
Netzteil:
Hersteller: BeQuiet!
Model: BQT E6-550W
Leistung: 550W

Fesrplatte:
Name: Barracuda 7200.9
Hersteller: Seagate
Bauform: 3.5“
Kapazität: 160GB
Ansprechzeit: 4.16ms
Geschwindigkeit: Lesen 300 MB/s

Optisches Laufwerk:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10 ATA Device

Eingabegeräte:
HP Tastatur: Model: KB-0136
Lexma Maus: Model: M528

Audio:
Apple Kopfhörer (Iphone)

Monitor:
Name: Hanns-G LCS Monitor
Größe:19“


Mein Recher von dem Ich träume!

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DerVolker (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle,

großartige Aktion, vielen Dank! Da ihr bis jetzt über 1200 Beiträge lesen müsst, versuche ich mich möglichst kurz zu halten.
Mein aktueller PC ist ein original Alienware Area-51 ALX von 2007. Er war seiner Zeit damals weit voraus und hält auch heutzutage noch gut mit, was neue Spiele angeht (ich spiele allerdings auch keine Egoshooter). Hier die Konfiguration:

Prozessor: Intel Core2Extreme QX6700 @2,66GHz, mit Wasserkühlung (ab Werk auf 3,2GHz übertaktet, das habe ich aber bisher nicht gebraucht)
Mainboard: EVGA/Alienware nVidia nForce 680i SLI
RAM: Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 1066MHz CL5
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB 900MHz Core Clock 1250MHz Memory Clock
Netzteil: 1KW Alienware
Optisches Laufwerk: Optiarc DVD-RW Laufwerk
Systemfestplatte: 80GB Western Digital VelociRaptor HDD 10000rpm
Programme/Daten-Festplatten: 2x250GB Western Digital HDD 7200rpm
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 245B Plus

Ab Werk waren zwei nVidia Geforce 8800 GTX eingebaut, welche leider innerhalb eines Monats beide den Dienst quittierten. Mit der momentan verbauten ATI Radeon HD 5770 habe ich mich damals etwas schlechter gestellt, und sie ist die Achillesferse des Systems. 

Daher hier mein Wunsch für die Aufrüstung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Rationale dahinter: Meine ATI-Grafikkarte ist momentan das, was Spiele am meisten ausbremst - ich spiele wie gesagt keine Egoshooter, aber gerne Rollenspiele wie die Dragon Age-Reihe, Fallout (3, 4 habe ich noch nicht getestet) oder Skyrim, unter deren Last die Karte ziemlich ächzt. 
Mein Monitor ist in etwa so alt wie der PC und verrichtet nach wie vor treu seinen Dienst, aber ein etwas größerer Monitor wird mir vor allem mit seiner höheren Auflösung die Arbeit versüßen.
Meine System-Festplatte ist zwar eine ultraschnelle WD VelociRaptor mit 10000rpm, aber sie ist trotzdem eine HDD und mit über 37000 Betriebsstunden mittlerweile etwas angegriffen und könnte durchaus ein Update vertragen, zumal die S.M.A.R.T.-Daten sagen, dass mittlerweile einige Sektoren der Platte das zeitliche gesegnet haben. Eine SSD ist von daher der zweite große Angriffspunkt, an dem das System einen deutlichen Performance-Vorteil erlangen wird. 
Ihr fragt euch angesichts der recht alten Hardware: Warum kein neues Mainboard/Prozessor-Gespann? Der Prozessor war bisher nie ein Problem, dank seiner vier Kerne (ohne Hyperthreading) läuft immer noch alles einwandfrei - und es bleibt bei der Taktfrequenz noch Raum nach oben, sollte der Prozessor mal zu langsam sein. Ich sehe mich auch ein Stück weit als Bewahrer dieses faszinierenden Stücks Computertechnik, und den Prozessor ersetzen würde auch bedeuten, die Wasserkühlung gegen ein neues Kühlsystem zu ersetzen, was optisch den Charakter des PCs maßgeblich ändern würde. 

Viele Grüße,

DerVolker


----------



## owlymowly (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das PCGH-Pimp my PC 2015!

Ich fasse mich kurz und hoffe ihr Techis erkennt allein an den technischen Daten, wie nötig diese Kiste ein neues Innenleben benötigt.
Falls dieses Upgrade geschieht sind natürlich die Anfänge für eine weitere Aufrüstung geschaffen. Geplant wären eine passende GraKa und ein neuzeitliches und chices Gehäuse!

Ich habe folgende Zusammenstellung gewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller Rechner:
CPU: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E8500, 3166 MHz mit Boxed Kühler
MBord: Asus P5Q SE
RAM: 4x GB DDR2 800
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1 GB GDDR5
HDD: 1x Crucial CT256MX100SSD1, 256 GB SATA-III
     1x WDC WD1600JS-00MHB0, 160 GB 7200 RPM SATA-II
Gehäuse: Chieftech (s. Bild)

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal vielen Dank für Eure Jahre lange Arbeit, Hilfe und wertvolle Unterhaltung!

Euer Leser Owly


----------



## ByRampage (15. November 2015)

*#1228te Bewerbung für Pimp 15 von ByRampage .*

Guten Abend liebe Community und PCGH-Team, 
ich wünsche mir das Computer-Upgrade, da mein jetziger Computer hart am Limit kämpft, sowie nur das Nötigste packt und das mit Schönheits-Abstrichen!
Ich übertackte gerne meine APU Kevelier und setzte auf Ordnung und Strucktur, um somit das letzte quäntchen aus dem System zu holen.
Mein Sytem wird gerne belächelt, da es nichtmal eine Steckkarten-Grafikkarte hat und ich meinen Freunden (denen PCI.e-3.0 sowie Downsampling, ect. Fremdwörter sind) Pixelbomben bastel.
Ich spiele gerne World of Tanks, Heroes of Hewerth. Ich würde gerne Guild Wars 2, Anno 2070 sowie meine jetzigen Games in angemessener Optik spielen, gerne auch über 2 Displays mit Downsampling.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus:
Mainboard:           Asus A88XM-A A88X mATX
APU:                         AMD A10-7850K 3700 FM2+
RAM:                        G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
SSD:                          OCZ  Vector150  120 GB
HDD:                        Seagate 1TB ST1000DM003
Laufwerk:               Asus DRW-24F1ST
Netzteil:                 be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W
APU-Kühler:        Therma True Spirit 140 BW Rev.A
Gehäuse:               Aerocool Xpredator Cube GB green mATX
Lüfter:                     be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 MS 120 mm

Das Ganze würde ich ganz gerne mit diesen Komponenten pimpen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein einziger persönlicher Austausch,falls ich gewinne, wäre dann die APU raus und dafür ein  AMD Athlon X4 860K rein 
Somit wäre ich mit meiner Bewerbung fertig, und bedanke mich auch ohne Gewinn an das PCGH- Team für klasse Artikel und solche Aktionen.
Liebe Grüße ByRampage


----------



## SU-Harm (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH, 
hier nun mein Wunschsystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


zZ verbaut:

i5-4690k 3,5GHz
Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer
2*4 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz
Asus R9 270x 2GB
Samsung SSD 250GB + 500GB WD HDD
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Thermaltake Chaser MK1


----------



## Akimm (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion ich finde eure Idee sehr toll und gut durch dacht Danke.

Komponenten die derzeit verbaut sind:
Netzteil:NoName 450Watt (würde ich dann gerne sowieso erneuer, da es keinem Kabelmanagement)
CPU::AMD FX 6300 
RAM:1mal8GB Ram
Mainboard::AMD FX 6300 (kleinste Mainboard auf Erden)
GPU:Nvidia Geforce GT 730(Archiv würdig können sie gerne behalten und bekomme zu Weihnachten sowieso eine neue GPU)
Gehäuse:Enermax (nur ein Lüfter)
CPU Kühler:Alphenföhn AMD 95Watt
Festplatte: 1T von Toshiba

Nach diesen Komponenten sollte doch klar sein das dieser PC kein Fifa15,RocketLeauge und Minecraft packt.Leider ist mein PC auch recht laut.

Teilen mit denen ich aufrüsten will:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Vielen Dank an die Redaktion und an die Sponser 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Akimm


----------



## Furi0uz99 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
noch schnell auf den letzten Drücker meine Bewerbung zum PCGH - Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel!

Lese und schaue sehr viel PCGH und hab so auch ein paar Tipps zu zusammenbauen des PC erhalten.
So habe ich bei Spielen, wie CS: GO und Co., noch keine wirklichen Probleme, aber bei neuen Titeln wird es langsam eng. Da ist diese tolle Aktion eine großartige Möglichkeit um mal etwas mehr Power in die Kiste zu bringen. 

Mein derzeitiges Setup:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon  CPU E3-1231 v3 @ 3,40 GHz mit boxed Lüfter
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz
Festplatte: Western Digital Desktop 500GB
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 (Palit Jetstream)
Netzteil: Thermaltake London 550 W 
Gehäuse: billiges schwarzes Gehäuse

Mein Wunsch-Setup:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Vielen Dank an alle Sponsoren und
wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern Viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße,
Chris


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute von PCGH!

Das Wichtigste erst mal zuerst: Danke das ihr euch um Sponsoren und alles bemüht habt um den Leuten hier so eine geile Möglichkeit zu bieten. Würdet ihr hier in Hannover wohnen würde ich euch gerne 'ne Club Mate dafür spendieren.
Bisher hatte ich nicht so viel Glück bei Giveaways im Internet oder genauer gesagt auf reddit. Na klar, man sollte sich nicht so viele Hoffnungen machen wenn's etwas umsonst gibt, aber man hat ja immer so den Funken Hoffnung und wenn man sich dann besonders viel Mühe gibt das der Beitrag uterhaltsam und leserlich ist... Vorfreude/Fantasie ist halt schwer abzustellen 
Ihr habt euch ja ganz schön was zugemutet mit diesem Gewinnspiel. Ich meine das Durchlesen all der Kommentare und das anschließende Auspicken ich weiß nicht ob ich da in eurer Haut stecken möchte. Nvidia hatte mal einen Giveaway auf reddit da wirkte es am Ende so als hätten sie mehr oder weniger per Zufall die Gewinner raus gepickt. Dafür hätte man sich nicht so viel Mühe machen müssen :/  Hätte mich da echt gefreut wenn ich meinem alten Kumpel aus der Patsche hätte helfen können.
Nun zu mir! Wenn ich es mir aussuchen dürfte, dann wäre es diese Kombo:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und hier die Details zu meinem Prachtstück!

CPU: AMD Phenom 8650 Tri-Core @ 2.3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 5450
Mainboard: ASrock N68-s
RAM: Mushkin 996633 DDR2-SDRAM 400 MHz PC2-6400
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power L8 430 Watt
SSD: 250 GB Samsung Evo 850 + 1TB Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue in einem externen Gehäuse
Gehäuse: Absolutes NoName. Es steht Digital Stylist PC auf der Plastikblende vorne, aber mein Google KungFu war nicht ausreichend um einen Hersteller zu finden.

Warum ich meinen PC liebe:
Ich habe den Tower von einem Kumpel für 50 Flocken bekommen weil Windows nicht mehr startete. Mit dem Fahrrad nach Hause und ein paar Tests und schon ist klar: Die Festplatte ist hinnüber. Ersetzt, von Staub befereit und neu aufgesetzt. Das ist jetzt nun um die 4 Jahre her.  Und wie das halt so mit PCs ist steckt man so viel Liebe und Mühe da rein das man irgendwie 'ne Verbindung zum Gerät aufbaut so bescheuert das auch klingt. Mit der Zeit wurde die Graka durch eine passive ersetzt, eine SSD ersetzte die summende HDD und der CPU-Kühler wurde durch das Monster von ARCTIC ersetzt. Ich bin sogar so weit gegangen und habe das alte 750W NoName Netzteil aufgeschraubt um einen beQuiet! Lüfter einzubauen bevor ich es dann schlussendlich mit dem Pure Power setzte. Die beiden Gehäuselüfter teilen sich mit dem ARCTIC zusammen die PWM CPU Pins. Das Ergebnis? Das System ist unhörbar. Darauf bin ich ein ganz bisschen stolz :')
Warum mein PC aber ein Update braucht...
Wo fange ich an? 1. Mein 7 Jahre alter LCD Monitor hat Spulenfiepen auf niedriger Helligskeitsstufe weswegen der jetzt andauernd auf 100% Helligkeit läuft. Ich versuche das durch die Dimm-Funktion von f.lux zu reduzieren... optimal ist aber etwas anders. Außerdem ist das Fiepen aber glaube ich nicht komplett weg weil mein Tinnitus in letzter Zeit echt sehr unangenehm wird sobald ich mich vor den PC setze.
2. Er schafft YouTube nicht mehr :/ Ernsthaft. Seitdem Youtube auf 60 FPS umgestiegen ist geht 1080@60p nicht mehr und nur noch ein einziges Ruckelfest.
3. Die gaming performance. Ich habe letztens bei Steam im Sale GTA Vice City erhascht und ich freue mich darüber wie meine HTPC Graka es schafft über 60 FPS aus dem Titel heraus zu holen, aber ich will unbedingt noch Skyrim spielen. Das Spiel befindet sich zwar schon in meiner Bibliothek, aber mit 10 FPS macht's einfach nicht so viel Spaß. Auch Fallout 4, GTA 5 und Civilizations. Ist aber momentan leider nicht drin.
4. Ich würde gerne die externe HDD fest in's Gehäuse einbauen, aber die Metallstreben sind so eng das dies nicht möglich ist. Schon versucht und mein gesamter Schreibtisch wurde zum Resonanzkörper für die Schwingungen. Ätzend. Dies würde sich mit dem neuem Gehäuse erledigen.
5. Die flotte Evo 850 wird durch den Sata 3Gb/s ein bisschen gedrosselt. Schlimmer finde ich aber persönlich das das Mainboard kein AHCI unterstützt und deswegen die SSD im IDE Modus laufen muss. Ich habe zwar gelesen das dies nicht schädlich für die SSD ist, aber ein ein gutes Gefühl ist das irgendwie nicht.

Warum ich?
Ich bin als Kind der PS1 und N64-Ära groß geworden und Gaming war immer ein großer Teil meines Lebens. Damals noch Majoras Mask und Harry Potter in Buch- und Spieleform, später dann Morrowind und Halo auf der XBox des Cousins. Meinen ersten PC leistete ich mir nach langen Diskussion "Ist das denn wirklich notwendig!??!?!" mit meiner Mutter von dem Geld meiner Konfirmation. Darauf lief vor allem das botverseuchte Silkroad Online. Jeder der das Spiel ansatzweise kennt weiß was ich meine.
Aber mein momentaner PC reicht einfach nicht aus um irgendetwas Aufwendiges laufen zu lassen was in letzter Zeit veröffentlicht wurde. Nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich wenn ich genug Kleingeld gesammelt habe vielleicht auf eine 380 upgraden... was die Toliman CPU effektiv zum Flaschenhals machen würde. Deswegen wäre es sinnvoller bei entsprechendem Budget erst einmal auf eine neue Plattform (CPU + Motherboard) aufzubauen.
Hinzu kommt der Umstand das es mir momentan nicht möglich ist irgendetwas nebenbei zu verdienen um das Upgrade selber zu bewerkstelligen. Vor etwas weniger als einem Jahr haben wir (meine Freundin und ich) einen kleinen Welpen aufgenommen (Fotos werden mit eingereicht )  den der Tierschutz auf der Straße in der Türkei aufgelesen hatte. Als er zu uns kam hat er eine sehr starke Bindung zu uns aufgebaut was eigentlich auch für die Hund-Mensch-Beziehung von Vorteil ist. Leider hat er dadurch auch sehr starke Trennungsangst entwickelt und gerät in Panik wenn wir ihn alleine lassen wollen.
Deshalb und auch aus anderen privaten Gründen habe ich erst einmal mein Studium unterbrochen und bin der Hausmann und therapiere den kleinen Racker. Ich bin schon stolz  weil wir es geschafft haben das er 7 Minuten ruhig und entspannt alleine zu Hause bleiben kann, aber den Arbeitgeber bzw. die Arbeit muss ich erst noch finden wofür diese Zeit ausreicht.
Meine Freundin hingegen arbeit Vollzeit in einem Kindergarten als Heil-Erziehungs-Pflegerin. Jeder der den sozialen Bereich kennt weiß, das da am Ende des Geldes immer noch zu viel Monat ist. Aber es reicht für uns beide um klar zu kommen.

Warum die ausgewählten Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Ich weiß das ich mit der HD530 noch keinen gaming-fähigen Rechner haben werde. Aber wie zuvor gesagt bietet diese neue Plattform einen neuen Weg nach vorne den mir der Toliman nicht erlauben würde. Außerdem schlägt die HD 530 glaube ich ohnehin meine HD 5450.
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Sie sind zwar nicht PWM geregelt, aber ich habe mehrere Spannungsregler hier rum liegen mit denen ich sie schön leise bekommen würde.
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Die Punkte waren da und mussten weg. Und mehr RAM schadet doch nicht, oder?
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Es wäre schön wenn mein "Digital Stylist PC" mal sehen könnte was echter Stil wäre. Und ich könnte meine SSD und HDD endlich fest verbauen. Nat[rlich werde ich das sch;ne Teil dann nicht mit Stickern bombardieren. Das hat nur das alte Gehaeuse verschoenert.
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Ein Monitor ohne Spulenfiepen wäre wirklich schön. Und ich habe gelesen, das 1440p einen echten Sprung im Vergleich zu 1080p sein soll!

Mir ist bewusst das in diesem Build noch eine performante GPU fehlt und deswegen als Perlen vor die Säue angesehen werden könnte, aber ich habe meine Kleingeldsammlung hier und sobald Arctic Islands erhältlich ist freue ich mich wenn ich AMD und die Geschäftspraktiken mit meinem Geldbeutel unterstützen kann! Ich habe aber auch übermorgen Geburtstag. Vielleicht ist eine 380 mit dabei .D
Wenn ihr bis hier hin alles durchgelesen habt: Meinen Respekt und danke. Ich bin durch YouTube vor kurzem auf PCGH aufmerksam geworden und schaue mir in letzter Zeit eure Videos an. Durch diese Aktion bin ich nun auch schließlich auf eure Website und dieses Forum gekommen und irgendwie finde ich's ganz nett das es eine deutsche Community für Spielekinder und Hardware-Enthusiasten gibt von der ich noch nichts wusste. Mal schauen wie es hier so ist.

Beste Grüße an alle dort draußen und viel Glück.

Hier noch die Bilder


----------



## elivlo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH und Leser,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zu der Pimp my Pc 2015 Aktion.
Da ich schon seit Jahren Pimp my Pc verfolge, habe ich mich entschlossen auch mal mit zu machen. 
Ich mache nicht aus dem Grund mit, dass meine Pc-Konfiguration zu schlecht zum Spielen ist, sondern weil ich wenigstens einmal im Leben die neuste Hardware im meinem Pc haben möchte
und es einfach ein schönes Gefühl ist alles in höchster Qualität spielen zu können.
Außerdem reichen die Komponenten, im Falle des Gewinns für die nächsten Jahre aus.
Da ich häufig rendere habe ich dieses Jahr meinen Computer schon einmal aufgerüstet (i7 5820k), aber mir fehlt noch die Renderleistung einer Grafikkarte und da die NVIDIA Quadro zu teuer ist, 
ist das die beste Möglichkeit eine neue Grafikkarte zu bekommen.
Beim Spielen fällt einem außerdem auf, dass durch DVI eine nur akzeptable Qualität herauskommt, desshalb wäre ein Bildschirm mit DP schon sehr komfortabel.

Ein Problem habe ich nur noch:
Die Daten meiner SSD und HDD würde ich gerne behalten, habe aber leider auf keiner externen Festplatte mal eben 1Tb zu Verfügung.
Deshalb nehme ich gerne noch eine SSD und falls ich unbedingt meine Speichermedien mitschicken muss, würde ich dies natürlich machen. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

-i7 5820K + Gigabyte GA X99 UD3
-4x4 Gigabyte Kingston HyperX
-Alpenföhn Brocken 2
-Asus AMD R9 280x DirectCU
-AMD HD 7570 aus Fertig-PC
-Thermaltake Hamburg 520 Watt
-Crucial mx100 512Gb
-Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
-Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
-No Name DVD Laufwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer

und noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Andreas_Hofmann (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGames Hardware-Team,

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Bisheriges System:
Mainboard: MS-7091 von MSI
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor 640 3, 2 GHz , 2MB L2 Cache , 800 MHz FSB
RAM: 1 GB DDR-RAM (400 MHz 64 Bit Dual Channel Memory)
GraKa: ATI Radeon X740 XL 128 MB
HDD: 300 GB Festplatte von Western Digital
Laufwerke: 16x Dual Layer DVD-Brenner von Pioneer und 16x DVD-ROM von LG
PSU: FSP350-60MDN von FSP Group

Und so sieht er aus, mein treuer Begleiter durch das letzte Jahrzehnt!! 
Seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschuldigt bitte, daß ich so wortkarg bin. Ich bin gerade aus der 12 h Tagesschicht nach Hause zurückgekehrt und habe realisiert, daß die Deadline ja bereits morgen ist und meine Augen fallen schon langsam zu.

Seid gegrüßt,

Euer Leser 
Andreas Hofmann


----------



## PC_Player_PCGH (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend,

Aufrüstrechner:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K 
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x Corsair Vengeance 4 GiByte 
Festplatte(n): Corsair Force Series GT SSD 120 GB, 4 x Samsung Raid 1000 GB 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 
Sound: ASUS Xonar Essence ST 
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760i 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

Würd mich wie jeder hier freuen 
Nutze immer euren Einkaufsführer für´s Aufrüsten.

MfG


----------



## emark (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Leser,

  so eine tolle Aktion! Seit Jahren bin ich treuer PCGH-Abonnent und „füttere“ so (mindestens theoretisch) mein Bedürfnis nach der neuesten Technik und neuen Trends. Anhand Eurer Tests und Eurer Einkaufsführer habe ich die Komponenten für meine Desktop-PCs ausgewählt und…..zusammen bauen lassen J . Weil ich mir nicht zutraue, ein komplettes System selber zu bauen. Das „Wildeste“ was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe war eine Grafikkarte anzustecken und eine SSD anzuschließen…. Nennt mich „Feige“, aber mehr geht es bei mir nicht. Oh, doch…USB-Sticks kann ich in das richtige Port auch einstecken. Bin sehr stolz drauf! 

  Von einem neuen PC träume ich seit langer Zeit… Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, alte und langsame Komponente zu upgraden, statt einen neuen PC zu kaufen, weil es finanziell leichter zu überstehen ist. Das war der Fall mit der Grafikkarte und mit dem SSD. Ein neues Mainboard, ein neuer CPU und ein neuer Monitor sind noch auf meiner Wunschliste. Ist es einfach zu verstehen, wie toll Eure Aktion für mich ist, oder? 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
  Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
  CPU:  Intel Core i7-4770K, 3900 MHz
  RAM:  32 GB (4 x 8 GB: GSkill TridentX F3-2133C9-8GTX)
  Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 (vor zwei Monaten gekauft und selbst angesteckt!  Geil, huh?) 
  Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB (vor vier Monaten gekauft und…ratet mal: selbst   
                     angeschlossen! I rock!
  Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence One Dark Anthracite, ATX
  Netzteil: Corsair CX Series Modular CX750M, 750W
  Monitor: Acer S243HL, 24“

Meine Wunschliste:
  Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
  CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
  RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
  Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

  Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und hoffentlich mache ich mich bald auf die Suche nach einem großen Karton, um meinen alten Rechner zu Euch zu schicken...

  Keep up the good work and pimp up my PC…pretty please!?

  Liebe Grüße


----------



## Wolko (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH- Team,

da mein PC bei neueren spielen nicht mehr mit hält (aufgrund der Grafikkarte) und ich rechtzeitig euren Artikel in der PCGH gelesen habe,
habe ich mich entschlossen bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen. 

Hier Mein Wunsch:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus
Mainboard: MSI x79a-gd45 plus
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3820 4x 3.60GHz Sockel: 2011
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipjawsZ 4x4 GB 2133 MHz DDR3
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr 4 2 GB GDDR5 OC
Festplatte: WD Black 1TB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
Kühlung: Phobya UC-1 Extreme (Wasser Kühlung) + Pumpe & Radiatoren von Alphacool
Laufwerk: No Name DVD-ROM Laufwerk
Netzteil: Antec HCG 900W

Über eine Positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Wilko Herten


----------



## Herodennis (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

Wunschteile:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k (Schafft neuste Spiele nicht mehr)
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung (Alt und laut)
Mainboard: Asus Z77-A 
Arbeitspeicher: 2 x Corsair Vengeance 4 GB
Festplatte: SSD: Samsung 830 Series; HDD: Hitachi 1TB
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 970
Sound: Onboard
Netzteil: LC6550GP2 V2.2 (KAPUTT, GTX  970 ist aktuell leider Sinnlos)
Gehäuse: Zalman (Kaputt und ALT)
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Mfg Dennis 

Freue mich wenn ich dabei wäre.


----------



## Xhumed (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

+++ Incoming Message from Starfleet Command PCGH +++
Admiral Wilke is calling all Starships of the A01 class

Urgent request for a maintenance and upgrade stop at the next space dockyard.

Due to the growing challenges and dangers in the vast gaming universes, we seek all spaceships of the A01 class, from the LianLi dockyards, to visit the next confederate spacestation.
Major ship systems needs to be upgraded to ensure we can cope with the next upcoming battles which are awaiting us.

Target is to enhance the tactical compute power and stealth abilitys. The old ship desingn is already maxed with moddings, so the ship hull gets also an complete overhaul.

Current Ship Configuration of A01 ‚Amble Trample‘
Conversion to Base 800 ‚Silent Runner‘

Ship Hull: Heavily customized LianLi A01, LianLi Shipyards
Convert to: Silent Base 800 orange, Panorama Window, beQuiet Shipyards

Elektrical Base Equipment: MSI X58M, MegaStar Industries
Convert to: MSI Z170A Gaming M5, MegaStar Industries

Tactical Compute System: Intel Core i7 950, intelligent Chipworx
Convert to: Intel Core i5-6600K, intelligent Chipworx

Main Cooling System: Intel Boxed Cooler, intelligent Chipworx
Convert to: Dark Rock Pro 3, beQuiet Shipyards

Compute Memory Cluster: G-Skill 3 x 4 GiByte DDR3, ClusterIT
Convert to: 2 x 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+), SpeedStorageSystems

Master Control Panel: Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, Samsons Visual Devices
Convert to: ProLite B2783QSU-B1, iiyama BrightEyes

Visual Compute System for near range scanner and tactical overlay: ASUS Strix 960 GTX 4096MB, BarraCUDA
Low Latency Memory for ship control functions: Samsung 120GB MZ – 7WD1200/OD2 SSD, DumpIT
Mid. Latency Memory for navigation and space mapping: Seagate Constellation ES.3 1TB, BIGdump
Energy distribution and life support system: Corsair CMPSU-650HX 650W, PowerBricks

+++ Component lists encrypted with RealLife algorithm: +++

Current Configuration:
Upgrades:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI X58M + Intel Core i7-950
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Intel boxed radial
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: G-Skill 3 x 4 GiByte DDR3
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Lian Li A01 (heavily modded for better cooling)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix 960 GTX 4096MB
SSD: Samsung 120GB MZ – 7WD1200/0D2
HDD: Seagate Constellation ES.3 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-650HX 650W

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

+++ End of component lists +++

Attached the ship schematics from the last maintenance scan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reroute immediatly when you get your upgrade call!

+++End of Transmission+++

Danke und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Chrisg2000 (15. November 2015)

*Bewerbung für Pimp My PC 2015*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

Die Aktion finde ich richtig cool. Schade fand ich, als ihr gesagt habt das der Gewinner keinen 
"neuen" Computer mehr bekommt, sondern jetzt nur noch einen Aufgerüsteten PC wieder bekommt, da ich 
letztes Jahr gehofft habe, das ich einen neuen PC bekomme.... 

Ich programmiere sehr viel und benutze meinen (leider fertig gekauften) PC als eine art Workstation. Abends spiele ich gerne mit meinen Freunden, obwohl ich immer ziemlich oft verliere 
Ich habe meinen PC in den Jahren, in den ich ihn nun habe nur eine SSD mit 128GB und 8GB RAM gegönnt, da ich mir momentan nicht alt zu viel neues kaufen kann. Wie schon gesagt spiele ich abends mit meinen Freunden,wobei ich meistens hoffnungslos verliere. Ich würde gerne ein neues System haben, damit ich wenigstes fairere Chancen habe, denn teilweise werden meine Gegner auf eine Distanz nicht angezeigt. Der PC ist, selbst im Leerlauf, ziemlich laut, sodass ich gerade, wo ich nur diesen Text schreibe ihn deutlich hören kann. Und jetzt stellt euch das vor, wenn er unter Last ist. Ich kann das Spiel ziemlich Laut haben, höre ihn aber immer noch neben mir schnaufen. Ich würde mich extrem über ein paar neue Komponenten freuen.

Mein Aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Medion MS-7797
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3350P
RAM: 2x 4GB 1333MHz DDR3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
SSD: (Intenso) 128GB

Das System., welches ich gerne gewinnen würde:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Chris


----------



## Jennifer_w (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Chance, meine Aufrüst-Pläne mit etwas Glück an euch zu übertragen !
Mein PC ist ein Dell-Alienware Aurora R4 ALX, den ich Ende 2013 erstanden habe. Er ist von daher in Sachen Komponenten noch relativ frisch, allerdings habe ich schon einiges ausgetauscht und habe weitere Pläne, das Beste aus dem System heraus zu holen. Doch zunächst zu den Spezifikationen:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4930K @4,2GHz mit Asetek Wasserkühlung
Mainboard: Alienware X79 0FPV4P
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill TridentX 32GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz CL7
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce GTX 780 @1016MHz, 3GB GDDR5 @6300MHz
Netzteil: 850W Alienware
Optisches Laufwerk: 8x Bluray Laufwerk
SSD (System): 256GB LiteOn SSD
HDD (Daten/Spiele/Programme): 1TB Toshiba HDD
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 245B Plus

Momentane Schwachstelle des Systems ist eindeutig die Grafikkarte, welche zwar zur Zeit der Anschaffung nach der Geforce GTX Titan die zweitbeste (und bezahlbarste) Wahl war, sich aber mittlerweile leider durch ihren "geringen" Speicher von 3GB den maximalen Details in modernen Spielen wie Shadow of Mordor oder Fallout 4 in den Weg stellt. Ich habe es sogar geschafft, die Karte durch exzessives modden von Skyrim nach eurer Anleitung (TES Skyrim mit maximaler Grafik: Rund 150 Mods plus ENB lassen auch High-End-Boliden im Benchmark glühen ) in die Knie zu zwingen . 
Mein Monitor ist noch ein Überbleibsel meines alten Systems. Trotz seiner 24" und 1920x1200er Auflösung ist er mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen, und ein 27"er mit QHD-Auflösung würde meinem Rechner mehr gerecht werden. 
Der dritte Angriffspunkt, um mein System zu optimieren, ist die SSD-Kapazität. Auf meiner jetzigen SSD hat das System zusammen mit einigen ausgewählten (Blizzard-)Spielen Platz. Für meine Steam-Library ist auf der Platte leider kein Platz mehr. Diese plane ich, auf eine weitere SSD auszulagern, um noch ein Quäntchen mehr Performance raus zu holen.

Von daher hier die Aufrüstung, die ich gerne vornehmen möchte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen, die sich eingetragen haben, viel Erfolg und freue mich auf den Artikel und die Videos zu dieser Aktion!

Viele Grüße,

Jennifer


----------



## linaurus (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
da wir (mein Sohn und ich) aktuell eh in einem Aufrüstprojekt sind (vor einer Woche wurde eine neue SSD verbaut und eigentlich wollten wir auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten ) und nicht nur für seinen PC Geld ausgeben wollen, kommt dieses Gewinnspiel genau passend!

Also kommen wir zu unserer Bewerbung,...

...In unserem PC aktuell verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H-CF
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4440 (wassergekühlt, weshalb ich weder Gehäuselüfter noch einen CPU-Kühler benötige, außerdem sind meine aktuellen Gehäuselüfter nicht laut)
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GTX 560 Ti 
RAM: 4x2GiByte (sollten aufgerüstet werden weil alles unterschiedliche Modelle und Taktung)
Festplatten: 1x Samsung EVO 850 mit 250GB (Systemfestplatte, diese wurde erst vor einer Woche eingebaut)
                           1x Seagate Festplatte mit 500GB (Datenfestplatte, genaues Modell unbekannt)
Netzteil: LCPOWER LC8850 850W (Dieses muss aufgerüstet werden, da wir leider die Kabel verschlampt haben und somit die neue Grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen werden könnte)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green (Mit diesem sind wir sehr zufrieden)
(Beleuchtung: LED-Streifen aus dem Baumarkt)
Monitor: acer p223w
Tastatur: Sharkoon tactix
Maus: Roccat KONE XTD (Lasersensor)
Headset: bigben X-GAMING

Hier ein paar Bilder des Innenraums unseres PC's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein kurzes Video (leider nicht die beste Qualität):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHbkJ8tivtw&feature=youtu.be

So jetzt kommen wir zu den Teilen, die wir gerne von Ihnen bekommen würden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Lüfter-Set

IST ES VERPLICHTEND EINEN CPU-KÜHLER ODER EIN LÜFTER-SET ZU WÄHLEN, SIND DIES DIE GEWÜNSCHTEN KOMPONENTEN:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke, das Sie es mir und meinem Sohn ermöglichen evtl. unseren PC fertig zu upgraden!

Einen schönen Abend Ihnen noch...


----------



## Invinity (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey Leute

ich möchte mich auch mal bewerben, da mein jetziger PC einfach nicht mehr ausreicht und man als Schüler auch nicht wirklich Geld für einen Neuen übrig hat -_-
Spiele zurzeit eh hauptsächlich nur LoL oder muss Schulsachen machen daher geht bei mir die CPU vor.

Mein jetziges System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB
2x 2GB RAM
1TB Festplatte von Seagate
530Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake
Ein gammeliges NoName Gehäuse
und ein alten 22Zoll Monitor von AOC (1680 x 1050)


Mein Wunsch wäre:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Freue mich auf ne positive Meldung


----------



## pierreR (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Aktuelle Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: asus p5ld2 se / Core 2 duo 6320
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 470
CPU-Kühler: Intel Stock
RAM: 2 GB DDR 2
Gehäuse: Chieftech Dragon erste Generation

War fähig GTA 5 abzuspielen, jedoch mag er die anderen 2 RamRiegel nicht mehr, somit ist dies nun nicht mehr möglich. 
Spiele momentan nur noch am Notebook -.-

Upgradepfad:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

bei erfolgreichem Upgrade würde ich dem Rechner sogar eine Grafikkarte spendieren


----------



## Lenni_03 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Mein PC:

CPU : E 6850 (Sockel 775)
Mainboard : ASUS P965
RAM :  4gig DDR2
Grafikkarte : AMD R260
Netzteil : bequiet!
CPU-Kühler : bequiet!

Viele Grüße


----------



## jupph (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich bei dieser tollen Aktion.
Mein Wohnzimmer/Zocker-PC benötigt dringend Aufrüstung, die wie folgt aussieht:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein momentanes System:
Gehäuse: Cooltek Jonsbo G3
Mainboard: Asrock x58 extreme
CPU: i7-920
Grafik: Nvidia GTX 670
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333MHz
PSU: bequiet 430w
32GB SSD
500GB HDD

Bis auf die Graka alles ziemlich "alt" und bei der CPU recht wärmelastig.
Von daher bitte PCGH:
*
Please, pimp my PC!*

Die Größe des Gehäuses könnte auch etwas herausfordernd sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrin (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits!

Hier stelle ich mein aktuelles System für die Bewerbung vor:

CPU: Intel i5-3570K 3,4Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 mit Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio 120 RGB-Lüfter
MB: MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
RAM:  16GB G.Skill DDR3-1866 RipjawsZ Quad-Kit
Grafik: PowerColor R9 280X 3GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W CM
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO (Basic) 250GB
HD: Hitachi Deskstar 500MB
Gehäuse: Sunflower SF465T1-BK
Monitor: Samsung 24" SM2494

Meine Wunschteile:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Wahl?
MB, CPU und RAM sollte aktuell noch einige Zeit ausreichend sein. Daher ist ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte für mich allererste Wahl. Ein besserer Kühler, um auch das vorhandene OC-Potenzial der CPU ausnutzen zu können, wäre ebenso wünschenswert. Wobei m. M. n. der TF im Seitenfenster optisch sicherlich auch nett aussieht. Eine weitere SSD würde den knappen Platz der ersten schön erweitern, dann bräuchte ich nicht mehr auf die HD ausweichen bei mehreren größeren Installationen. Das alte Gehäuse ist optisch, mit grüner Beleuchtung, ganz schön, aber sonst kein Highlight. Daher wäre das Silent Base 800 eine echte Alternative. Zuguter Letzt ist der Monitor auch einige Jahre alt und hat auch schon die erste Macke und kann einen Ersatz vertragen.


----------



## Laberkopp (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend allerseits^^

Da ich bisher noch nie etwas gewonnen habe dachte ich mir, dass ich mal mein Glück versuchen werden und bewerbe mich deshalb hier 
Zurzeit habe ich etwas die Lust am PC verloren da er mich nur noch aufregt aufgrund eines Fehlers der ihn ultra lahm macht (nein kein Virus, vermute wohl die SSD)
Ansonsten zocke ich meist Aion oder neuere Games halt (Far Cry oder GTA usw)

Mit meiner CPU bin ich soweit recht zufrieden (wollte eh damit bis Ende 2016 auf die neuen von AMD warten und hoffen das Intel dann nicht immer so kleckerweise etwas verbessert), darum wähle ich die GTX 980Ti.

Mein jetziger PC:

Intel I7 3770K auf MSI Z77 MPower
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 OC
2x 4GB RAM
(vermutliche defekte) Samsung 830 SSD 256GB
1TB HDD von Seagate
Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH
etwas betagtes 800Watt Netzteil Coba Nitrox Nobility
Asus VG248QE

Mein Wunsch wäre halt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Monitor würde an meine Freundin gehen, brauch ja nicht unbedingt einen

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## FCSnakeEye (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH- Team und Sponsoren.

Ein phantastische Aktion !

Mein PC:

Intel Core i7 860 @2.8 Ghz
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler 
Gigabyte P55A-UD3
ASUS ROG Matrix 780Ti
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Crucial BX 100 SSD 256 GB
Super Flower Silent Green 550W (80+ Gold)
Fractal Define R4
Cherry Tastatur G230, Logitech MX 510
onBoard Sound Realtek und ein Boxensystem von Yamaha (UUUUUURALT)
Samsung 21´ 1680x1050  

Mein Update:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

0 Punkte über !


Wie ihr seht, wird mein System durch das Upgrade hervorragend ergänzt ! Mein Gehäuse, CPU Lüfter, Grafikkarte und SSD sind noch super.... Das Lüfter des Netzteils summt etwas. CPU und Mainboard sind schon ziemlich alt (aber Star Citizen läuft noch gut !)

Durch das Upgrade sollte der PC wieder fit für die nächsten Jahre sein und man sollte sich so keine Sorgen über Spiele machen müssen, die das System killen …)


PCGH vs. Mein "PC"

Willkommen zum heutigen Duell zwischen dem Allstarteam der PCGH in der blauen Ecke gegen den alten Haudegen "PC" in der roten Ecke. Beide Gegner belauern sich zu beginn des Matches. "PC" macht in seinem Fractal Gehäuse noch immer eine sehr gute Figur auch wenn es leichte Herzprobleme bei der CPU und dem Unterbau hat. der Core i7 860 und das Gigabyte Mainboard waren zu Ihrer Zeit gut mit dabei doch heute gehören Sie zum alten Eisen.
PCGH geht in den Angriff und deckt den Gegner mit einer schnellen Folge von einem neuen Netzteil und Lüftern ein, womit die erste Runde bei dem surrenden Lüfter des alten Netzteils klar an PCGH geht.
Der Anfang der zweiten Runde sieht einen heftigen Angriff von "PC" mit einer rechten Hacken durch die Asus 780Ti, wodurch PCGH leicht in schlingern gerät und die Seile sucht. Nachgelegt wird mit einer Crucial SSD die die zweite Runde klar an "PC" gehen lässt.
Viele denken "PC" hat sein Pulver schon verschossen, aber warten wir ab. Der Anfang der dritten Runde beginnt etwas Ruhiger, bis PCGH einen Überraschungsangriff startet und den neuen  Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP in den Ring schmeisst. "PC" kann nicht ausweichen und landet auf den Brettern, da der alte Samsung keine Chance hat.
"PC" wird angezählt aber berappelt sich wieder und rettet sich bis ans Ende der Runde in die eigene Ecke.
Anfang vierte Runde PCGH stürmt siegessicher auf "PC" zu und deckt Ihn mit einigen gwaltigen Hacken ein. 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133 Links und dann der gefürchtete Rechte Hacken mit aller Kraft der MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K.
"PC" geht zu Boden und rührt sich nicht mehr.....  Wir haben einen Gewinner ! PCGH gewinnt durch KO in der 4. Runde ! Und wir gratulieren dem Gewinner.





Warum ich ?

Wie man meiner Hardware ansehen kann, konnte ich die letzten Jahre immer nur Stück für Stück das System updaten. So konnte ich die mir wichtigen Spiele immer spielen und auch etwas mit Photoshop, Sketchup und 3DSMax arbeiten.
Unser finanzieller Fokus liegt seit 5 Jahren bei unserer Tochter, daher tut mir auch kein Euro leid, der von meinem PC Hobby weg geht ! Ich bin sehr gut zurechtgekommen bis jetzt.
Trotzdem würde so ein Upgrade das System wieder schlagfertig machen.

Ich gehe zwar schon auf die 40 zu, aber mein Hobby (Games) liebe ich immer noch.

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal großen Dank an die ganze Redaktion ! Ihr habt mich mit der PCGH bei vielen umbauten begleitet und ich habe sehr viel gelernt !

Sven P.  aus K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team, ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum Pimp my PC 2015 Gewinnspiel.

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher PC Spieler bin denke ich dass ich hier mal mein Glück versuche und vielleicht ein Paar tolle Upgrades gewinne 

Mein Wunsch Upgrade würde wie folgt aussehen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 - nix übrig

Mein derzeitiges System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU Kühler:EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP
GPU Kühler: Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X
Mainboard:ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB + G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB
SSD:Crucial BX100 250GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB
ODD: Samsung SH-118AB schwarz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black + be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit

Der PC wird  größtenteils zum Spielen genutzt, den Rest machen Musik und Internet aus. 
Damit er dabei auch immer schön leise bleibt, habe ich ein paar bessere Kühler auf CPU und GPU gepflanzt, was natürlich auch dem OC Potential zu gute kommt.
Bessere Lüfter wie be quiet´s Silent Wings 2 würden in meinem Define R5 also ein schönes zu Hause finden.
Die R9 280 leistet nun schon seit über einem Jahr gute Dienste, musste aber im laufe der Zeit übertaktet werden, um mein 62 Bilder pro Sekunde Ziel halten zu können.
Seit ich Far Cry 4, Crysis 3 und Battlefield 4 auf meinem PC installiert habe stößt sie aber immer häufiger an ihre Grenzen und es läuft nicht mehr ganz so flüssig wie ich es will. 
Deshalb habe ich mich für das Single GPU Monster aka GTX 980 ti von MSI entschieden, denn dank Ultra Texturen und Anti Aliasing hat die Grafikkarte bei mir immer alle Transistoren vill zu tun.
Der schon 4 Jahre alte Core i7 2600K läuft dank OC auf über 4GHz zum Glück immer noch schnell genug um diese GPU antreiben zu können, und die 16GB RAM dürften die nächsten Jahre auch noch reichen.
Gekühlt wird der i7 von einem eigenhändig lackiertem Brocken 2, denn schwarz ist das neue Silber.
Das Netzteil würde ich gerne ausgetauscht haben, denn eine GTX 980 ti wird mit OC schon etwas Stromdurstig, und der i7 mit 4,5GHz schluckt auch so einige Ampere. 
Außerdem hat es mir die CM Version mit ihren abnehmbaren Kabeln angetan, so wäre hinter dem Mainboard viel mehr Platz für andere Komponenten. 
Die Crucial BX 100 mit 250GB ist leider (schon wieder) zu knapp und deshalb wäre eine zweite SSD ein Segen für die Ladezeiten.
Und zu guter letzt wäre da noch der iiyama Bildschirm, der dank Pivot meinen VS 248H zum zweit Bildschirm degradieren würde.

Und noch ein paar Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe damit wäre dann alles gesagt, nun heißt es abwarten und Daumen drücken ( ich glaube die PCGHX Community wird sich noch etliche Daumen brechen  )

Viel Glück und viel Spaß an alle die teilnehmen, 

euer Guru4GPU


----------



## Dragonheartz (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich mich auf Ihr Anzeigevideo vom 05. November 2015, Pimp my PC 2015, im
YouTube-Channel bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX-6200
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 4
Arbeitsspeicher : 2x4GB Crosair
Grafickkarte: Radeon R9 380
Festplatte 1: Samsung SSD 830 (120GB)
Festplatte 2: SanDisk SSD 240G (240GB)
Festplatte 3: WesternDigital (2TB)
Festplatte 4: WesternDigital (2TB)
Optisches Laufwerk: LG DVD-Brenner
Netzteil: Crosair HX650W

Meine Komponenten der Aufrüstung:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Warum habe ich diese Komponenten gewählt??

Aus folgendem Grund:

Da mein Alter AMD FX-6200 mit 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, für meine Zielrichtungen, leider nicht
mehr die  angeforderte Leistung produziert. Dies macht sich, vor allem bemerkbar, bei einige
Spiele, Videoverarbeitungen und bei den all täglichen Arbeitsvorgängen. Daher bin ich der
Meinung das der neue i7-6700k, in Verbindung mit der R9 380, welche später noch im Crossfire
betrieben werden soll, sowie den 16GB DDR4 Speicher und dem be quiet! Dark Rock TF, sehr gut
miteinander harmonieren würden.

Das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W habe ich mir aus folgenden Grund ausgesucht. Damit eine
reibungslosere Stromversorgung der neuen Komponenten gewährleistet wird.

Zu guter Letzt sehe ich den Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1, als gute Komplettierung des Gesamtparket.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für Ihre Bemühungen und hoffe auf eine positive Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sascha Quadt


Meinen Mitbewerber wünsche ich von ganzen Herzen alles Gute und viel Erfolg. Möge die beste Bewerbung gewinnen.


----------



## QLRunXT (15. November 2015)

*Meine Bewerbung - Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für eure Aufrüstaktion bewerben, um meinem alten Spielerechner doch noch eine Chance auf's Überleben einzuräumen.
Als computerbegeisteter, besonders aber hardwareaffiner Langzeitzocker lese ich die PC Games Hardware seit Jahren. Umso mehr freut mich
diese erneute Aktion, da die Zukunft meines Spielerechners zugunsten von Familie und Laptop als Minimallösung am Scheideweg steht.
Eine neue Grafikkarte (AMD R9 290) hatte er zwar als ersten Rettungsversuch bekommen, inspiriert durch den Kollegen Reuther,
allerdings machen kommende Spieletitel ein komplettes Upgrade auf kurz oder lang unumgänglich, da sonst dem alten i5-750 Lynnfield
trotz Übertaktung die Puste ausgehen würde. Eine solche Investition ist dann beim Familienvorstand doch eher schwer zu rechtfertigen,
wenn die Zeit zum Zocken durch Kinder, Haus und Garten immer weniger wird. Da kommt dann ihr ins Spiel!

Mit der Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 würdet ihr meinen Spielgefährten vor der Abschaffung und mich vor profanem CasualGaming auf dem eher weniger spielefähigen Laptop bewahren.

Deshalb hier mein Wunschupgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier meine aktuelle Hardwarezusammenstellung:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS P7H55D-M EVO + Intel Core i5-750
CPU-Kühler: Zaward Vapor 120
RAM: 4 x 2GiByte DDR3-1333 G.Skill RipJaws F3-10666CL7-2GBRH
GPU: MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Netzteil: NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W
Gehäuse: Enermax BigTower
Opt. Lw: LiteOn iHOS104




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr freuen, von euch ausgewählt zu werden,
macht weiter ein so gutes Magazin wie bisher,

beste Grüße


----------



## Pankoke (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGamesHardware Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf ein mögliches Uprade (gewonnen habe ich zwar noch nie was, aber vielleicht diesmal).

Mein laufender PC sieht so aus:

Hauptplatine: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H
CPU : Intel I 7 - 4790  K getaktet auf 4,6 GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung
Speicher : 2 x 4 GB ADATA
SSD : 120 GB
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 570
Gehäuse : Thermaltake  Core X 9
Wasserkühlung mit 480er Radiator (max. 34 Grad Wassertemperatur unter Voll-Last ) bei Grafikkarte und CPU
Sound : Onboard
Netzteil: 750 W Thermaltake
1 LG Blu-Ray Brenner
1 LG DVD-Brenner
Festplatten: 1 x 1 TB WD
                           1 x 2 TB WD
                           1 x 2 TB WD



Nun meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Das wichtigste an meinem Update wäre dann eindeutig die Grafikkarte.

Dann noch ein schönes Restwochenende und

LG Uwe


----------



## oeszi (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein Wünsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel E8200
Grafikarte: MSI GTX570 (Mit neuen Lüfter verbaut Artic Accelero Xtreme Plus2)
Mainboard: Asus P5P41C
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB DDR2 
  Festplatte: Samsung HD753JLJ 750GB 
  Gehäuse: Maxdata BTO
  Netzteil: Real Power 420W

Danke und ich wünsche allen viel Glück.

MFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnStraker (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, hier meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2015" 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU ist ein Intel i5 2250k mit einem Intel boxed Kühler
Gigabyte Z77X-DH3 Mainboard
AMD Radeon R9 390 von Sapphire
4x 4GB RAM DDR3
Das Gehäuse ist ein Shinobi BitFenix
Festplatte OCZ VERTEX PLUS mit schätzungsweise 240 GB
Netzteil ATX CombatPower CP750W
Bildschirm von BenQ GL2450HM

Mein Wunsch-Upgrade wäre :



Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Cyrik0815 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

eigentlich bin ich jemand der mehr im Hintergrund liest und sich dann so seine Gedanken macht, als sich Mega aktiv an Diskussionen zu beteiligen.
Auch als Hardcoregamer würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen sondern mehr als Gelegenheitsspieler mit einem Hang mehr zur Hardware als zu den Spielen.
Durch das Lesen eueres Magazin welches ich letzten Monat zuerstmal (wiedermal) mir gekauft hatte, bin ich erst über die Verlosung 15 Jahre PCGH gestossen, 
welche ich erstmal supi fand um vielleicht endlich mal etwas bessere Hardware zu ergattern.

Aber was soll ich sagen Pech im Spiel dafür umso Glück mehr in der Liebe. (Frag mal deine Frau ob sie Urlaub machen möchte oder man(n) das Geld ja auch in neue Hardware
investieren könnte - Antwort warum, Bild ist doch da und sieht doch gut aus (der Loginscreen von Windows. ))

Also was soll ich sagen, kurz informiert über`s Abo und dann natürlich gleich zugeschlagen (dazu gleich mehr), dafür mussten mein Androidwelt und Rasberry Abo gestrichen werden (Bessere Hälfte meinte - wer soll das alles lesen),  was aber total i.O. war.

Meine derzeitige Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten

Prozessor und Kühler:  AMD Phenom II X6 1090T mit dem Standardkühler (rennt immer noch super sogar mit 3,7 Ghz, war von meinen Schwager damals samt altem Mainboard übrig)
Mainboard:                        Asus M5A 78L-M USB3  (musste ich mir doch echt  selber kaufen für 50 Euronen nachdem immer mehr Komponenten LAN, RAM nicht mehr funktionierten.
Grafikkarte:                       Nvidia GeForce 9800GT mit 512Mb (auch irgenwannmal vom Schwager bekommen)
Arbeitsspeicher:              2 x 8Gb  Kingston Hyper X und 2 x 2Gb Kingstonkit (den Speicher hab ich bei meinen Schwager und beim Schwiegersohn abgestaubt)
SSD:                                       Crucial M4-CT128 mit 120GB (selbst gekauft nachdem SSD`s angepriesen wurden wegen des Tempos) und ne uralte Samsumg SP2504C mit 250 GB (ne 2TB kommt neu dazu dank euerer Zugabe zum besagten Abo)
Netzteil:                              Corsair CX500 mit 500 Watt ( begleitet mich auch schon ziemlich lange, gabs vom Kumpel mal als der sich nen Komplett PC gekauft hatte)
Gehäuse:                             Coolermaster Centurion 534 Plus (siehe Netzteil)
Eingabegeräte:                 Logitec Easycall Desktop mit der dazugehörigen Maus und Kopfhörer (war damal mit Skype und ICQ voll der Hammer)
Optische Laufwerke:     DVD-Brenner LG GSA-H30N (war das Gleiche wie beim Netzteil)
Audio-Hardware:            Sound on Board mit 4 Surroundboxen +Subwoofer Cambridge Soundworks (habe ich schon eine halbe Ewigkeit und so sollte es auch bleiben klingen für mich gut genug)
Bildschirm:                        19" Röhre von Scott (der mach jetzt leider schlapp muss also auf jedenfall gegen etwas Flaches getauscht werden)
Betriebssystem:              Windows 10 Professional 64 bit (läuft nach etwas Tuning mit Hilfe eures Sonderheftes meiner Meinung super) 


So ist das im Leben wenn man verheiratet ist und auch noch Kinder hat. Die kosten dann im Vergleich zur Hardware zwar einiges mehr, was man(n) aber auf keinen Fall missen möchte. 

Mein Wunsch wäre also,

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

der Processor ist eingentlich noch ganz i.O. mit dem Rest, denn Grafik und Monitor sind schon ganz schöne Eurofresser.

Wenns also dieses Jahr nicht klappen sollte, kann ich es ja nächstes Jahr (hoffentlich) nochmal versuchen oder vielleicht trennt sich jemand in der Zwischenzeit im Freundes- oder Familienkreis von seiner 
(leider Alten) Hardware.

Vielleicht aber auch erst bei Pimp my PC 2025, falls ich da noch lebe.

So das solls aber nun aber auch endlich gewesen sein .

Beste Grüße an alle

Cyrik 0815


----------



## AdmiraloftheFleet (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank an euch und die Sponsoren. Mit der gegebenen Kompenentenauswahl und dem Budget könnte ich wirklich die größten Schwachstellen meines Systems beseitigen - denn dieses ist weder so neu, dass sich eine Aufrüstung nicht lohnen würde, noch ist es so alt, dass eigentlich ein kompletter Neukauf nötig wäre. Nach der Aufrüstung hätte ich ein ausgeglichenes System, das seinen zweiten Frühling erlebt. 

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein jetziges System:*

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 C0 OC@3.5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
Board: MSI X58 Platinum
RAM: 12 GB DDR3-RAM
GPU: MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
Storage 1: Intel SSD 320 Series 80 GB
Storage 2: Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced mit Sichtfenster 
PSU: Enermax PRO82+ 525W
Monitor: Samsung T200, 20", 1680x1050

_Mainboard _ODER _Grafikkarte_?
Die GTX570 hat mir lange Zeit gute Dienste geleistet, aber kommt immer mehr an ihre Grenzen - besonders aufgrund von nur 1.25 GB Speicher. Mein i7 920 hingegen ist dank Übertaktung für meine Ansprüche immer noch schnell genug. Daher würde ich auf jeden Fall in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren. 

_CPU-Kühler_ ODER _Lüfter-Sets_?
Das Gehäuse ist mit zwei 140 mm und zwei 120 mm Lüfter ausreichend belüftet. Aufgrund der Übertaktung kommt die CPU besonders im Hochsommer dennoch mitunter in rechte hohe Temperaturregionen. Ein größerer CPU-Kühler würde hier bestimmt Abhilfe schaffen. Bei Bedarf könnten die alten Noctua-Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter weiter verwendet werden. So hätte ich wohl das Beste aus dem Budget herausgeholt.

_Arbeitsspeicher _ODER _SSD_?
Aufgrund der Tripple-Channel Bestückung des Sockel 1366 erscheint eine Aufrüstung mit zwei neuen RAM-Riegeln nicht sinnvoll, zumal der jetzige 12 GB große RAM auch noch vollkommen ausreicht. Die alte 80 GB SSD hingegen ist gerade mal groß genug, um das Betriebssystem zu fassen. Eine neue und größere SSD ist wohl das Klügste. 

_Netzteil _ODER _Gehäuse_?
Das Coolermaster-Gehäuse bietet ausreichend Platz und ist in einem guten Zustand. Auch optisch gefällt es mir gut. Ein neues Netzteil wäre effizienter und böte mehr Reserven für die neue Grafikkarte oder weitere Übertaktung der CPU.

_Monitor_: Mein jetziger 20-Zöller mit einer Auflösung von nur 1680x1050 ist wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ein neuer (und vor allem höhenverstellbarer) 24-Zöller mit FullHD? Yes please!

Vielen Dank für's Lesen


----------



## mundlos4 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo ,
Ich wollte mich bei euch bewerben da ich mir dachte das es mal nötig wäre,
doch seht selbst:

Mainboard: ELITEGROUP K7S5A
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1 Core 1Thread @ 1250Mhz
CPU-Kühler: AMD Box Kühler
RAM: 512 Mb
Gehäuse: Hersteller und Model unbekannt
Monitor: Peacock Model unbekannt
Festplatte: 30.7 Gb
Grafikkarte/VGA: Geforce 2 MX/MX 400

so das wären mein jetzigen Settings.
Doch nun zu meinem gewünschten Setting:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese Chance


----------



## Tweety85 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Ausgangsbasis meines Rechners stammt aus 2009. Aus Kostengründen hatte ich damals für ein günstiges ASRock Mainboard (M3A770DE) mit dem Phenom X4 955 BE @3,6Ghz und zur Kühlung ein Sharkoon Silent Eagle C120 Kühler. Eine Übertaktung war aufgrund des Mainboard nur bedingt möglich. 4x 2GB Kingston mit 1333MHz runden das Ausgangssystem ab. Die Stromversorgung erfolgt durch ein Be quiet Pure Power (530W).

Für Windows wird eine 120GB SSD genutzt und für die restlichen Daten eine Seagate 1,5TB SAT2. Für Bilder und Video eine WD RED 3TB.

Das System bekam vor zwei Jahren ein neues zu Hause in Form des Enermax Fulmo ST, welches ich als Beigabe zum PCGH-Abo erhalten habe.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich mich dann mit dem Thema Aufrüstung auseinander gesetzt, da meine Palit GTX 260 aufgrund des Grafikspeichers von 896MB und der Taktung schnell bei den aktuelleren Spielen (Watchdogs und AC Unity) an ihre Grenzen gestoßen ist. Ich habe mich für die MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr mit 2 GB entschieden. Durch das Austest  bei einem Freund, habe ich jedoch auch gemerkt, dass das neue Stück durch das restliche System ausgebremst wird. Das weitere Aufrüsten war ein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr, welches jedoch aufgrund vom Nachwuchs bei den finanziellen Prioritäten weichen musste und das Spielen anderweitige Schwerpunkte kennen lernt.

Das Aufrüsten würde ich mir wie folgt wünschen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte mich für die mögliche Chance bedanken und wünsche dem PCGH-Team weiterhin alles Gute.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## poiuz7 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Mein aktuelles Setup:*
    CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40GHz
    CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 
    Mainbaord: ASUS P8P67 REV 3.1
    RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
    Grafikkarte: GigaByte GTX 780 Ti OC
    SSD: OSZ Vertex 3
    HDD: Seagate 2 TB (ST2000DM001)
    Gehäuse: CM Storm Enforcer
    Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 750W 80Plus Bronze
    Monitor: ASUS VG278HE 27"

*Mein wunsch Setup:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Meine Graka und mein Netzteil würden meiner Ansicht nach, aktuell vollkommen ausreichen!
Nur das Mainboard und die alte Sandy müsste man langsam austauschen.
Zudem arbeite ich gern mit RamDisk, ein Update von weiteren 16GB würde mir neue Wege und Tore eröffenen.
Zum glück reicht mein aktuelles Gehäuse "CM Storm Enforcer" noch für die aktuellen Stücke aus und bedarf hierbei keinerlei austausch oder friemelein. Das kleine Lüfter-Set würde ich gern noch an der Gehäuse Rückwand installieren.

Ich bedanke mich für das Event und beglückwünsche gleichfalls zu euerm 15tem Level up!


----------



## MobilesTarnzelt (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,coole Aktion von euch .
Hier ist meine Bewerbung

Aktuelles System:
AMD FX 4130
Stock Kühler
ASRock 960GM-VGS3 Mainboard
DDR3 1600 8GB Kingston Arbeitsspeicher (einer)
Gigabyte HD 7850
WD 1TB 7200rpm Festplatte
LG Laufwerk
LC Power Gehäüse
Cooler Master 500w Netzteil


Meine Aufrüst Wünsche  ;

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig)

Es wäre echt cool wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet
(Bild vom PC ist im Anhang)
Viele Grüße Lennard


----------



## KG1995 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für "Pimp my PC 2015"

Mein aktueller Rechenknecht (Ich gebe zu, dass er nicht zum alten Eisen gehört ):

CPU Intel Core I7 5820 K
Mainboard Asus Rampage V Extreme
RAM 24 GB DDR4 2133Mhz 
GPU MSI Geforce 780 Ti 3G Gaming
Kühler Noctua NH-D15
PSU be Quiet DarkPower Pro P10 850W
Sound ASUS Xonar Essence STX
Gehäuse NZXT Phantom 820
Display ASUS VS 248H
SSD Crucial MX100 256 GB (Bis zum Anschlag voll^^) und ne HDD

Die Kriegskasse wird in letzter Zeit sehr durch das Studium beansprucht. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir folgenden Wunsch erfüllen könntet:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Anbei noch ein Foto und meine besten Wünsche an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## XxMahonixX (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P5Q Pro + Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 260
RAM: 4GB DDR2
Gehäuse: Coolermaster 
Netzteil: Silver Power SP-600A2C 600W


----------



## Klapper-Tom (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute,

klasse Idee mit dem Aufrüsten, das auch mir ganz gelegen kommt.

Ich kann mich noch an die Aktionen vor vielen, vielen Jahren erinnern, wo einer immer seinen PC zu euch schicken durfte und ihr diesen dann optimiert (jetzt gepimpt) habt (einmal hat einer das Innere seines PC zum Dank an Euch mit Süßigkeiten aufgefüllt, coole Idee).

So, nun zu meinem PC, der eigentlich nicht mehr mir gehört, sondern für die Kinder (na ja, beide sind schon 17 Jahre alt) von meinem Cousin in Spanien bestimmt ist (ich möchte ihn diesen PC schenken). Er und seine Familie haben nicht sonderlich viel Geld und für einen PC für die Kinder hat es nie gereicht! D.h. sie haben noch nicht einmal ihren eigenen PC zum Surfen, dazu nehmen sie, soweit möglich, ihrer Smartphones (nicht die besten Modelle) her oder den Laptop von ihren Vater, meinem Cousin.

Ich persönlich habe gerade diesen PC durch einen neuen PC ausgetauscht , welchen ich logischerweise selbst zusammengebaut habe,  mit ganz guten Komponenten, wo mir eure Zeitschrift extrem gut geholfen hat und hoffentlich noch weiter hilft. Der PC, den mein Cousin bzw. seine Kinder bekommen, ist auch jetzt noch nicht schlecht zum Spielen, stößt aber schon an die Leistungsgrenzen für aktuelle Spiele. Deswegen würde die Aufrüstung gerade recht kommen und dann hätten sie noch einige Zeit einen guten PC, mit dem sie auch spielen können.

Hier meine Daten und die Bilder:

Hardware alter PC:

Mainboard:	ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
CPU:		AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, 6 x 3300 MHz
RAM:		4 x 2 GB, Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM
GPU:		PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCI, 3072MB
Festplatte:	Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series, 256 GB (Betriebssystem)
Netzteil:	Enermax PRO82+, 525 Watt
CPU-Kühler:	Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B (SCNJ-1100P)
Gehäuse:	Lian Li AMD Edition Armorsuit PC-50R
Lüfter:		4 x 120 mm, Hersteller: Lian Li (2, die anderen Hersteller weiß ich nicht, sind aber auch keine schlechten 
Betriebssystem:	Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß, dass der PC so immer noch nicht perfekt ist, dazu müsste die aktuelle Grafikkarte noch aufgerüstet werden, aber evtl. ist ja eine bessere noch drin, wenn ich die Komponenten, wenn ich dran genommen werde, von den ausgetauschten Teile verkaufe. 

Ich finde die Aktion auf alle Fälle klasse, ich hoffe, ich komme dran, dann bekommen die Kinder einen klasse PC zu Weihnachten 

Grüße

Tom


----------



## YaDD (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH - Team,

ich bewerbe  mich für diese coole  Aktion.  Ausgehend von dem Einsatz meines jetztigen PCs  in MMOs und mathematischen Anwendugnen sowie durch kürzliche Übertaktung der CPU und damit verbundene Leistungssteigerung  habe ich folgende Upgradevariante gewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Damit würde eine gute Basis für die Zukunft geschaffen werden und weiteren Upgrades stünde nix im Wege.

Mein aktuelles fast 6 Jahre altes  System sieht so  aus:

Prozessor:               Intel  I7 860 @3,7GHz
CPU-Kühler:           Alpenföhn  Brocken Eco
Mainboard:             Asus P7P55D
Arbeitsspeicher:  2x 2 GB Gskill DDR3-1333 
Grafikkarte:           Gigabyte 660 Ti OC 2GB
Festplatten:           Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB SSD & WD 400 GB HDD & Samsung 500 GB HDD
Brenner:                  LG  GH22NS50
Gehäuse:                 Xigmatek Asgard mit 2 120mm Lüftern
Netzteil:                  Be Quiet Straight Power E7 600W
Monitor:                  Syncmaster 226BW (1680x1050)

Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen und Basteln.


----------



## DaMuffinman (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Es wird sicher Leser geben, die eine Aufrüstung nötiger haben werden als ich und es wird auch sicherlich User geben, die schönere Texte schreiben können als ich, aber probieren kann man es ja trotzdem! Vielen Dank an PCGH und die Sponsoren für dieses Gewinnspiel, welches einen ein wenig träumen lässt!

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer (Eigentlich overkill, aber durch die Cashback-Aktion im Frühjahr konnte ich mein altes H87-Board kostengünstig austauschen)
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230V3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 2x8GB 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte:  VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost @1025MHz Core, 1270MHz VRAM (In Ausgabe 10/2012 - glaube ich - zum P/L-Sieger der 7950 erkoren)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
ODD: LG BH10LS38 (BluRay Brenner)
SSDs: 1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo 120GiB mit CentOS 7, 1 x SanDisk Plus 240GiB mit Win 8.1 Pro 64Bit
HDDs: 1 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TiB, 1 x Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TiB (Datengräber)
Gehäuselüfter: 1 x Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 (140mm), 1 x be quiet! Pure  Wings 2 140mm, 1 x  be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm, 1 x be  quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm
Monitor: Samsung S27A350H

Und so sieht das ganze im Moment aus(Die SSDs sitzen auf der Rückseite des Mainboard-Trays):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum genau diese Komponenten?

Da mein Xeon und das Mainboard neuer als meine Grafikkarte sind und da die Leistung der CPU noch ausreicht, muss die Radeon HD7950 dran glauben, diese ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt. Die GTX960 hat in etwa ähnliche Leistung wie die übertaktete HD7950, die GTX 970 würde da schon helfen. Allerdings wäre die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G natürlich der feuchte Traum unter den Grafikkarten, nie mehr Details reduzieren! (vorerst  ). Damit wären 28 Punkte weg, die Grafikkarte aber geklärt. Aber was nun als nächstes?  Möglicherweise ist das Netzteil mit den 480W zu schwach auf der Brust, vor allem wenn man die GTX 980 TI noch übertaktet. Deshalb habe ich als nächstes das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W ausgewählt.  Noch 13 Punkte übrig. Was als nächstes? Der iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 ist nicht mehr ansatzweise im Budget, allerdings wäre der Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP wunderbar als 2. Monitor mit der Pivot-Funktion, was gerade beim Programmieren eine Erleichterung wäre. Noch 6 Punkte übrig.

 Arbeitsspeicher oder SSD? CPU-Kühler oder Lüfterpaket? Doch noch eines der anderen Teile umtauschen? Macht keinen Sinn. Weitere 16 GiB Ram brauche ich nicht. Von daher noch eine SSD um mehrere Spielen mit weniger Ladezeiten spielen zu können. Aufgrund der Punke geht aber die ~500GiB-Variante nicht mehr und die ~250GiB-Variante muss es tun. 3 Punkte noch. CPU-Kühler oder Gehäuselüfter? Mit meinen Gehäuselüftern bin ich soweit zufrieden, alles wunderbar leise. Zudem habe ich noch einen vom Define R5 auf "Lager". Allerdings bräuchte ich sowieso einen neuen Lüfter für meinen CPU-Kühler (siehe Thread diesbzgl.), von daher investiere ich die letzten 3 Punkte in den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.


Viel Glück an alle anderen und Viele Grüße,
DaMuffinman


----------



## nixanzuziehen (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bin ich die einzige Frau eines sich hier bewerbenden Mannes, welche sich über die „Schuld“ der Frau aufregt?! 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe sehr wohl nichts zum Anziehen!

Täglich verbringe ich kostbare Minuten meines Lebens mit der Suche nach Kleidung in meinen völlig leeren Kleiderschränken! Was ich finde ist meist nur zum Hausgebrauch geeignet, ist doch klar, dass ich dann bei Sonderangeboten zuschlagen muss. Ich warte ja schließlich schon lange auf so ein Angebot! Außerdem will er doch einen Außenwasserhahn am Reihenhaus. 

Da bleibt nun mal kein Geld mehr für seine Maschine „aus der Steinzeit“ über.

„Steinzeit“, gerade zwei Jahre alt, ich habe die Rechnungen geprüft!

Das stand da drauf:

- Intel Core i7 4770k
- MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
- G.Skill TridentX Kit 16GB
- Crucial MX100 512 GB
- MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming
- Alpenföhn "Brocken 2"
- Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced
- 850 Watt ATX beQuiet Dark Power Pro
- 2x Samsung F2 HD154UI

Das hier hat er noch genannt:

- beQuiet 120er und 140er Silent Wings
- LG Blu-Ray Brenner: GGW-H20L
- LG Blu-Ray Leser: GH22NS30
- jede Menge Kabel

Das ist wohl neu genug!
Aber er jammert nur: „Ich möchte

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

haben.“

Zugegeben, es ist schon ganz witzig wie er hier im Rumpelstilzchen-Stil rumhüpft  und sich über den Nervenkitzel des Gewinnspiels freut. 

Aber mal ehrlich, was soll ich denn anziehen wenn er ständig Technik kauft?!
Also nehme ich für ihn teil. 

Viel Spaß, Glück und Erfolg für alle Teilnehmer, sowie die Beteiligten! 


----------



## M.D.GHOST (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCGH Team,
auch hier ist meine Bewerbung

Mein Aufrüst Plan ;

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

und mein Aktuelles System:

Intel 3770K
Alpenföhn Kühler
Gigabyte UDH 5 Mainboard
DDR3 2600 16GB Triden X Arbeitsspeicher (einer)
PNY Nvidia 750Ti
1 X Samsung 750 PRO SSD 128GB
1 X WD 1TB 7200rpm Festplatte
4 X WD 3TB 5400rpm Festplatte
keine  Laufwerke
Lite Uralt Gehäuse (hat schon 3 Rechner Überlebt)
Xilence 500w Netzteil
LG 29"  29MA73 (2560x1080 21:9)

Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann , sind die HDD "ausgelagert"   weil kein platzt. 

LG M.D.GHOST


----------



## Dranto (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team!

Wieder mal eine super Aktion von Euch!
Getreu dem Motto "Wer nicht wagt (bewirbt) hat schon verloren" werd ich mein Glück
mal herausfordern und mich hiermit bewerben!

Mein Aktuelles System:

Prozessor I7-2600K
Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3
Arbeitsspeicher Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 2x8GB
Grafik 2x EVGA GTX 570 HD SLI-Verbund
Sound Creativ Soundblaster Audigy
SSD SanDisk Ultra2 120GB
HDD Seagate 7200 rpm 1TB
Netzteil Corsair AX850
Gehäuse Xigmatek Midgard

Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)  

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orudolph (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH - Team,

ich bewerbe mich für diese coole Aktion.

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Sileo 500
Netzteil: Enermax EMD625AWT 625W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5
CPU: Intel Core i5-750
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed
RAM: 2 × 4 GB Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 XMS3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD4890 Toxic 1GB
Festplatte: Samsung 1TB HD103UJ
Card Reader: TakeMS metal 3,5" 64/1 bk USB2
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray-Brenner BH16NS40
Laufwerk: LG DVD-Brenner GH22LS50
SATA Festplatten Einschub Wechselrahmen
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 LED
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Mein Wunsch System:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Viele Grüße,
orudolph


----------



## MaN!aC (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mahlzeit liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015 und versuche mein Glück 
*
Aktuelles System:*
CPU: Intel Core i5-750
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
Speicher: 4x 2GB G.Skill 4GB Kit DDR3-1600 CL9 NQ-Serier
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9 280X Direct CU II TOP (produziert Grafikfehler)
Netzteil: OCZ 600MXSP
Gehäuse: Coolermaster
Display: Philips 220SW
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD: Samsung HD502IJ

*Mein Wunsch:*
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## GrabaSnack (15. November 2015)

*Neue Power für alten PC Games Hardware PC*

Hallo PC Games Team, 

da stehe ich am Bahnsteig, lese die PC Games Hardware und entdecke diese coole Aktion. Ganz klar: Da bin ich dabei!
Insbesondere, da unter meinem Schreibtisch noch das gute Coolermaster CM690 "PC Games Hardware Edition" Case
steht und Teile des Innenlebens ein Refresh benötigen .

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Prozessor: Intel i5-750
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55 UD3
Ram: Corsair Ballistix 8GB
GPU: PowerColor R9 280X
Neztteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W
Harddisks: Samsung 830 SSD, Crucial M500SSD,
2 x Samsung HDD Eco
Case: Coolermaster CM690 in "PC Games Hardware" Edition in weiss.

Aufrüstpfad:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Überlegungen:
- Die Grafikkarte ist relativ aktuell, die Basis des P55 nicht mehr. Insbesondere PCI Express 3.0, M2 und
   viele SATA 6Gb/s sind gegenüber meinem aktuellen Mainboard sehr sehr geil. Da ich viel mit großen 
   Dateien arbeite, erhoffe ich mir hier einen richtigen Schub. Dazu noch das neue DDR4 Ram....hmmmm!
   Deswegen ganz klar: Neuer Unterbau mit Board, Prozessor, Ram und Kühler.

- Die anderen Komponenten funktionieren noch gut, und als digital Artist ist ein schöner großer Bildschirm
   natürlich eine super Sache, deswegen habe ich hier volle Punktzahl investiert.

Warum mein Rechner gepimpt werden sollte:
- als treuer Leser (sowohl Games als auch Hardware) wäre es mir ein Fest meine alternden Boliden persönlich vorbei zu bringen und mal wieder Nürnberg/Führt unsicher zu machen.
- als Papa fällt die Begründung für ausgedehnte Aufrüstorgien zunehmend schwerer (nur neulich, als das gefühlt 3 Terabyte große Photobuch fast 20min geladen hat, 
   und die Preisaktion drohte um Mitternacht auszulaufen - da hatte ich Sie fast soweit )
- Als echter Nämbercher aber leider berufsbedingt im Norden Hausender wäre ein PC "made in Franken" fast ein kleines Stück Heimat 
- Ich würde auch als Stärkung für die Aufrüstaktion feinstes Schäuferle ausgeben (und selber mitessen)
- zudem verbinde ich mit Eurer Redaktion immer ausgedehnte Läufe, da ich noch damals (schnüff) von Erlangen aus an der Pegnitz entlang
   den Wendepunkt an die Computec Media AG hatte. 
- im Falle einer redaktionellen Aufbereitung könnte ich den Beitrag mit Karikaturen illustrieren  

Super Aktion, finde ich richtig toll, alle Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## _Lauchboy_ (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-TEAM,

hiermit möchte ich mich um dieses System bewerben:

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzige Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3.00GHz
Mainboard: Fujitsu Siemens D2608-A1 (Chipset: Intel X38)
GPU: Gameward GTX 650 TI
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2 von G.Skill
             2x2GB DDR2 von Samsung
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens P22W-5
                    Belinea101711  (Den benutze ich nur als kleinen Zusatz)
Netzteil: Newton Power Ltd. mit 410Watt
Festplatte: Seagate mit 1TB (Ich weiß nicht welches Modell das ist)
Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens Celsius M460
Lüftung: Ich habe in meinem PC 2 Gehäselüfter und an dem Prozessorkühler ebenfalls einen in gleicher Größe.
Zusätzliche Infos zum PC:
Der PC war ursprünglichlich ein Arbeits-PC von der Arbeit meines Vaters und hat ihn dann irgendwann ausgelöst.  Er musste mit dem PC hauptsächlich mit Grafikprogrammen hantieren (also CAD usw.).

Warum mein PC gepimt werden soll:
Mein PC ist zwar nicht soo *******, aber ich muss bei vielen Spielen die Grafikeinstellungen runtersetzten. Bei Far Cry 4 kann ich die einstellungen zwar auf Hoch bis Sehr Hoch stellen, aber das läuft dann ,,nur" auf max. 25 fps und wenn ich dann in einen Kampf gerate sinkt sie auf 15 bis 20 fps und dann stöhrt das schon sehr. Außerdem hat ein Kumpel von mir sich jetzt ein PC für 1000€ zusammengestellt, was mich schon sehr neidisch gemacht hat und unser Internet ist einfach ********. Das heißt, dass ich für 1GB eine Stunde brauche!!! Da wäre ein besserer PC ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen.

Ich hoffe ihr werdet meinen PC pimpen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alexander


PS: Ich wusste leider nicht wie ich die Dateien anhänge.  Wenn Sie meinen PC pimpen wollen, dann geben Sir mir eine E-Mail-Adresse, der ich die Bilder schicken kann.


----------



## DK95 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System:
Intel Core i7 2700K 
Corsair H80i
P8Z77-V LX
16gb 1333mhz Nanya Technology Ram
SSD 850 PRO 250 GB
700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G mit EKWB
NZXT H440


----------



## Axereon (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo erstmal an das PCGH-Team,
hier meine Bewerbung. Wie man sehen kann sind auch sehr neue Sachen dabei was daran liegt das ich schon angefangen habe aufzurüsten 
aber zwischendruch immer mal das Geld fehlte deswegen versuche ich auchmal mein Glück und viel Glück auch an alle anderen Teilnehmer. 

Mein Aktuelles System
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LE
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 × 4GiByte Noname DDR3 (Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung was das da in meinem Rechner macht.)��
Prozessor: AMD FX-6100
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro3
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1200W
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 980TI Lightning
Lüftersteuerung: Scyhte Kaze Master 2
HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAVS 500GiByte
             Western Digital WD15EARS 1500GiByte
Monitor: Philips VW220



Mein Wunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## macromaxx (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich finde es diesmal eine tolle Aktion, die Aufrüstkomponenten selbst vorzuschlagen.
Also ich hätte mir diese Komponenten ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

kleine Anmerkung: Hätte lieber eine gößere SSD ausgesucht ansatt den Bildschirm

Aber nun zu meinem System und Grund der Bewerbung.
Der Grund ist ich bin alleinerziehender Vater mit einer Tochter, da sich meine Frau von mir getrennt hat. Um zur Zockergemeinde zurückzukehren fehlt mir eigentlich nur eine schnelle Grafikkarte. Mit meiner GTX 480 habe ich seit geraumer Zeit Hitzeprobleme, die sich nach Umbau auf Wasserkühlung nicht lösen ließen und deshalb kein 3d Betrieb möglich ist. Eine Neue  ist im Moment finanziell nicht drin. Mein System habe ich vor zwei Jahren zusammengebaut:
Netzteil  Lepa G1600
Mainboard EVGA SR-2
Cpu  2x Xeon 5670 @3,9 GHz
Kühlung Nzxt x40 und x60
Arbeitsspeicher 48GB KIngston HyperX T1 black DDR3 !600
Festplatten 1x SSD Pny 120GB
                          1x SSD Pny 240GB
                           Acrea 1680 SAS Controller nit 9x WD VelociRaptor 150GB
Grafikkarte PNY GTX 480 mit Accelero Hybrid Kühlung
Gehäuse Coolermaster Cosmos 2 
Betriebssystem Win10

Zum Schluss bleibt nur zu sagen: Please pimp my PC

mit freundlichen Grüßen Martin

da noch ein paar Bilder von der Mühle:


----------



## motorenmeister (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch wenn mein System noch nicht sooo alt ist, waren die Komponenten doch eine Vernunftentscheidung aufgrund des schmalen Geldbeutels.
Mein aktuelles Sytem sieht wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MB:   Asus Z97-P (war günjstiger als das Z-97A)
CPU: Core i5 4460 
CPU Lüfter: Skythe Kabuto 2
GPU: MSI R9 270X Gaming
RAM: 2x 4 GB
NT: BeQuiet Straight Power10 (500Watt)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (250GB)
FP: Western Digital (2TB)
Gehäuse Lüfter Skythe Silent Wings
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R (leider ziemlich offen für Staub).

Folgende Upgrades habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig, leider)

Gerne würde ich the witcher3 (wild Hunt) und Dragon Age Inquisition in geiler Auflösung spielen (anstatt wie bisher).


----------



## sinzed (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
zuerst möchte ich mich für diese Chance bedanken! 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 550Ti
CPU-Kühler: Intel Standard-Kühler
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
Mainboard: ASRock H61DE/S3
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 450W
RAM: 2x G.SKILL RipjawsX 4GB DDR3-1333 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition
Monitor: Samsung S27D390H


Meine gewünschten Komponenten: 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung:
Sowohl Grafikkarte als auch die CPU hätten ein Upgrade nötig. 
Ich habe mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden, weil ich nicht auf eine SSD verzichten möchte.
Das wäre jedoch nötig gewesen, wenn ich eine neue CPU gewählt hätte, da ich dann neuen DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher bräuchte.   
Ein weiterer Grund dafür ist, dass eine neue Grafikkarte mir beim Spielen einen größeren Vorteil verschafft.

Für den CPU-Kühler habe ich mich entschieden, da mein Gehäuse bereits mit 3 Lüftern ausgestattet ist und ich noch den Standard-Kühler verwende.

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, weil ein 450W Netzteil nicht für die neue Grafikkarte ausreichen würde.

Viele Grüße,
sinzed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LO101 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin PCGH-Team.

Ich möchte mich sehr gern für das Pmip my PC 2015 Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Bis vor kurzem habe ich einen 8Jahre alten Rechner mein eigen nennen dürfen. Da ich mein Hobby die digitale Fotografie weiter ausbauen möchte und mein altes System dafür nicht mehr geeinet war, 
habe ich mir vor kurzem einen gebrauchten Rechner zugelegt. Dies sind die Komponenten in meinem "neuen" System:

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe
Prozessor: Intel I7 2600K @ 3,4GHZ
Prozessorkühlung: Antec H2O 920 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Speicher: 2X4GB G.Skill F3-12800CL9 DDR3
Grafik: EVGA GTX 580 1,5GB
Laufwerke: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
                         Western Digital Blue 1TB 7200RPM
                         LG Supermulti DVD-RW
Netzteil: Targan TG800-BZ PipeRock Series 800W Modular
Gehäuse: Корпус NZXT Phantom White 8B-B8NL2-UGW
Gehäuse-Lüfter 2x120mm Enermax
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 226cw Max-Auflösung(1680X1050 Pixel)

Nun zu meiner Auswahl und der Begründung der jeweiligen Auswahl.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte) - Ich habe mich für diese Grafikkarte entschieden da ich eine leise Grafikkarte suche. Laut Einkaufsführer ist sie mit 0,0/0,6/0,6 Sone perfekt für mich geeignet da mein System im Wohnzimmer steht und ich würde mir diese Karte mittelfristig auch ohne Gewinn bei Ihnen kaufen. Meine Aktuelle Karte ist bei der Arbeit extrem Laut und Stört meine bessere Hälfte. 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) - Die aktuellen lüfter sind im Spielbetrieb gut zu hören.
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte) - Für die Arbeit mit meinen Bildern brauche ich viel Schnellen Speicher. Und eine SSD mit 1TB könnte ich mir wirklich nicht leisten.
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte) - Das Gehäuse hätte ich gern da mir das jetzige einfach zu aufdringlich ist. Es ist riesig und leuchtet an jeder Ecke. Da mein Rechner im Wohnzimmer steht sollte er sich unauffällig in das Gesamtbild einfügen. Und da ist Schwarz wesentlich besser als Weis.
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte) - Auch diesen Kollegen kann ich für Bildbearbeitung sehr gut gebrauchen, da mein Monitor noch vom Uralt -System stammt und wirklich in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Verbraucht habe ich insgesamt 43 Punkte von 45 Punkten. Ich bin mit meiner Auswahl sehr zufrieden und hoffe das Ihr mich berücksichtigen könnt.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg.

Lorenz


----------



## Daip2015 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich bei eurer Aktion  Pimp my PC 2015 bewerben.

meine Wunsch Konfiguration ist:

 Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



mein momentanes System welches zwar nicht schlecht ist aber auch seine schwächen hat.

Mainboard/CPU: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5+ AMD 9370
CPU-Kühler: COOLER MASTER
RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3 1600
Netzteil: Termaltake Paris 650W
Samsung SyncMaster T240
Grafikkarte: Palit NVIDIA 760 2G
Festplatte: Seagate  1000 GB Sata
Laufwerke: DVD Brenner
Gehäuse:  LC-POWER PRO-927W DARK HALO 


Viele Grüße
Daip2015


----------



## Garnorh198 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Klasse Aktion von euch. Da versuche ich doch auch mal mal Glück.

Meine vorhandene Hardware besteht aus :

AMD Phenom II 965 BE
Gigabyte 870-UD3
4x2 GB DDR3 1333 von OCZ
HD7870 von Asus
Samsung Evo 250 GB
2 Festplatte 640 GB und 320 GB
Corsair VX450
NZXT Phantom Midi-Tower

Da mich vor kurzem mein Monitor verlassen hat, habe ich mir einen Phillips BDM4065 mit 4K-Auflösung zugelegt. Es wäre schön, wenn ich jetzt auch in dieser Auflösung spielen könnte, weshalb ich mir folgende Aufrüstung ausgesucht habe. Ein Z97 Mainboard habe ich schon erstanden und den ersten Schritt zur Aufrüstung gemacht. Über den Iiyama würde sich dann meine Frau freuen.

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So sieht mein PC im Moment aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wortakrobat (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag wertes PCGH Team, Hallo Welt!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, in doch fast letzter Stunde, bei Pimp my PC in netter Runde.

*
Gerne träume ich hier einmal los (nach freiem Reim):*


Geile Grafik, Overclocking und dann noch Freesync. Endlich! - Endlich kein gehacktes mehr auf dem hochauflösenden 27 Zoll Display, stattdessen free-gesyncte frische Frames auf dem iiyama genanntem Betrachtungsapparat. Die gute R9 290 PCS+ reicht derzeit noch aus, läuft leise und rechnet - wie es sich gehört – für solch einen Rechenknecht Ihrer Art. Die Leistung ist noch anständig – warum tauschen denk ich mir.  Aber weg vom grafikkartlichen Gedanken, ist eh kein Platz dafür in meinen Punkten - zurück und mitten rein in die Erlebniswelt des nigelnagelneuen „Mein“. Rein in die technische Schiene, es fehlt die Hauptplatine gleichsam mit der neuen Rechenroutine. Beides kostet mal eben siebzehn Dots und dient als Bremsklotz der Verschwendung. Sogleich kommt mir da eine der Synapsen an und fragt doch glatt ob mein Bequiet das noch besorgen kann. Ich schau zum betagten Rechner und denke – Du alte Datensenke – du würdest - aber hoffe nicht das du das wirklich machen musst.  Die dunkle Kraft des neuartigen P11, ja die wäre es. Korrekt versorgt mit frischem Strom verschwindet auch das kleinste nicht autarke Lastsyndrom im großen Strom. Und achthundertfünfzig Watt – das ist mal mächtig satt! Mein Herz schlägt schneller wenn ich daran denke, doch egal worin ich mich auch renke – so Recht komplett ist er nicht, der ganze große Wicht. Zum Glück geht’s hier nicht um das große Ganze – Aber etwas flüchtiges, das fehlt zum ganzen Glanze. Ein Speicher wie wir ihn kennen, geformt in Riegeln, Dual bestückt – Das gibt das neue Glück. Vier Punkte ist mir das nur wert, auch wenn er immer noch so begehrt.  Eins fehlt noch ganz zum Schluss, die großen Winderzeuger, denn die sollen fröhlich kühlen mein neues und dann auch selbst bezahltes Gehäuse. Doch es folgt, wie so oft, die Ernüchterung im großen Schritt – denn wer gewinnt das wisst nur Ihr – Klappe- Schnitt!


Hier mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel i5 2500K
CPU-Kühler: H2O (DIY-Wakü,DCP450 + 240mm Radi+120mm Radi mit NB PL-2)
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS
RAM: 2x 4GB Kingston Dual Ranked DDR3
Grafikkarte: PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet! E9 580W CM
HD:  WD 2000GB (WD20EZRX)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard II mit Seitenfenster
Monitor: Samsung 27" P 2770 HD

Meine Wunschteile:

Monitor von iiyama: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Mainboard von MSI + Prozessor: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 + Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
  Lüfter von be quiet!:  be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3x120mm) (3 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4Punkte)
Netzteil von be quiet!: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Vielen Dank für das lesen meiner etwas eigenen Form der Bewerbung. Über  eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich außerordentlich freuen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Ben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazIbiza (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So, auch ich versuche mal mein Glück!

Da ich bisher hauptsächlich am Laptop gearbeitet habe und auf meiner PS3 "gezockt" habe, sieht mein PC-System dementsprechend schlecht aus.


Meine Komponenten:
CPU: AMD Athlon X2
GPU: ATI Radeon HD3200 (Onboard)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-UD2H
RAM: 4GB DDR2 
HDD: WD Blue 160GB
Netzteil: CM RS-500

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Falls ihr euch darüber wundern solltet, warum ich bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration trotzdem die Grafikkarte 
auswähle und nicht das Board - Ich würde mir, falls ich gewinnen sollte, den Rest noch zusammensparen und mir ein vernünftiges Board + CPU holen!

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für diese tolle, einmalige Chance!


----------



## Andi2405 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,

ich habe finanziell leider nicht die Möglichkeit mir ein gutes und abgestimmtes PC-System zu benutzen, daher sieht mein PC wohl etwas zusammengewürfelt aus. Leider kann man fast gar nicht darauf zocken, was ich unbedingt ändern will. Meine Eltern haben mir versprochen, dass ich, falls ich meinen PC gepimpt bekomme, zu Weihnachten die Teile bekomme, die ich zusätzlich noch brauche, also ein anderes Mainboard mit einem besseren Prozessor und eine SSD.
Das bisherige System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-750
Mainboard: MSI H55M-P33
CPU-Kühler: Intel boxed Kühler
Ram: 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LP 1600MHz
Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500W
Grafikkarte: Medion Geforce 6610 XL
Festplatte: Hitachi 320GB  HDD 2,5"
Gehäuse: InWin Dragon Rider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Komponenten hätte ich gerne:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen 

Andi2405


----------



## Seragon (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

der derzeitige Rechenopa bestehend aus einem:

C2Q9550, läuft mit dem Standardtakt, gekühlt vom Boxed Kühler und verbaut auf einem
Asus Maximus II Formula, unterstützt von 4 GB Corsair Ram, mmh blöd ist hinter der Grafikkartenhalterung der
GTX 260-216 versteckt und nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Als Massenspeicher werkeln eine WD 320GB mit Win 7 Pro und eine WB Blue 1 TB als Fotograb, in dem heute noch zeitlosen Lian Li Gehäuse vor sich hin.
Gehäuselüfter wurden damals die genommen die gerade zur Hand waren, es war Sommer und Frischluft musste her.
Das Netzteil von be quiet wurde in Rekordzeit in das Gehäuse geschmissen, dass vorherige streikte bei einer gepflegten AQ40 Runde und sorgte für die
entsprechende Zwangs Mittagspause beim Raid.
Die Augen werden von einem Samsung SyncMaster 2233 "beglückt".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte der Rentenantrag für einige Teile durchkommen sähe mein persönlicher Upgrade-Pfad wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vg Sera


----------



## mschne (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015.

Dies sind die aktuellen Komponenten. Es handelt sich um einen gekauften Computer von Media Markt, den Acer Aspire M7810.

CPU: 		          Intel® Core™ i7-860 Processor 
CPU Kühler: 	   AVC Cooler Top-Blow mit 100mm Fan
Mainbaord: 	   Acer FMP55
RAM: 		          2x4 GB Hyundai Electronics/Hynix 1333Mhz PC3-10700
Grafikkarte:      ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 Graphics
HDD: 	                 1x1 TB WD Green
Gehäuse : 	   Acer Aspire M7810 Gehäuse
Lüfter:		   Vorne: 82mm Fan
                                Hinten: 92mm Fan
Netzteil:	          FSP GROUP INC. 750 Watt
Monitor:	          LG Flatron W2261V 21“

Zu den problematischen Dingen, die Abwärme die erzeugt wird, entspricht einer unglaublich warmen Luft bei der man gar Angst um das Gehäuse bekommt und jegliche Nöte einer Heizung vergisst, somit entstehen auch dementsprechende Stromkosten, denn die Dual GPU Radeon 5970 möchte "gekühlt" werden. Beim Betrieb erzeugen die Lüfter einen großen Lärm der bei Last weiter ansteigt und die Ausmaße eines Staubsaugers annimmt wodurch sowohl Konzentration als auch Gehör langsam schwinden.
Ein weiteres Problem ist der leicht herausgerissene Grafikkartenslot der, so vermute ich es, die wahre Kraft der GPU limitiert und es auch öfter zu Fehlermeldungen kommt, oder nach Berührung des Gehäuses, ein zwingender Neustart von Nöten ist, da der Bildschirm nun schwarz ist.

Nun zu den erwünschten Upgrades für einen leisen und angenehmen Aufenthalt am Computer.

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P. S. im Winter erspart der PC wirklich so einiges Heizöl - man sagt ja, immer die positiven Dinge sehen .


----------



## Carnom (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
Ich würde mich sehr über einen von euch gepimpten Computer freuen, da meine PC schon ein wenig älter ist und ich mir solch eine Hardware als armer Student nicht leisten könnte 

Ausgewählte Hardware:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun mein derzeitiges System:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU:  AMD FX Series FX-4100
GPU: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6850
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX V2
Festplatte: 500GB Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000
Netzteil: PSU 400 Watt Cougar A-Series
RAM: 1 x 2GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 und 1 x 4GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333
Monitor: LG Flatron IPS225
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Moe_the_Dark (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Am 1.10.2012 sollte es soweit sein, neue Stadt, neue Wohnung und ein Studium!
Gleich nachdem ich die Wände gestrichen hatte und ich das Laminat verlegen gestrichen voll hatte,
wollte ich den Router einrichten und ne kleine Entspannungszockrunde einlegen - tja, 
da hatte mein PC wohl etwas dagegen und quittierte prompt seinen Dienst nach 4 Jahren...
ZUM KOTZEN!
Notgedrunden habe ich meinem Kumpel bescheid gesagt, er möge mir doch einen PC zusammenstellen, 
denn das gestaltet sich ohne Internet relativ schwierig. 
Dadurch sieht man dem Entprodukt auch gut an, dass er mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt wurde.
Kabelmanagement? Ingeneuerskunst vom feinsten! 
Gehäuselüfter? Penetrant! (Ausser wenn der 140mm Lüfter stehen bleibt...)
City Skylines? Der CPU Lüfter erinnert an die FX 5800 Ultra, nur gut, dass die Ivy Bridge für ihre hervorragende Wärmebrücke bekannt ist...
Monitor? naja nicht gerade 144hz, und Farberchtheit kennt der nur von Koreanischen Süßigkeiten

Kurzum, ich hätte gerne dass ihr meinen PC pimpt!
Leise, schick und schnell, so soll er sein.

Die Spezifikation meines PC's:
CPU:                           i5 3570K
GPU:                           Asus 660ti
RAM                           2x 4gb 1333 DDR3 
Mainboard:             Gigabyte z77x UD3H
Netzteil                     beQuiet! 650W Netzteil
Soundkarten           Asus Xonar DGX (Boxen), Asus Xonar U3
Bootfestplatte:     Samsung 820pro 128gb
Datenfriedhof:      Seagate 1tb
Monitor                    Samsung  Syncmaster 226 bw  (22" 16:10)
Gehäuse                   Antec midi Tower
Maus:                         Logitech G400s 
Tastatur:                   Logitech G510s
Lautsprecher:        Logitech 530
Kopfhörer:              Superlux HD681
CPU-Kühler:           Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Sonstiges:                Superwirtemaster DVD Laufwerk; Cardreader

Windows 10 

Welche komponenten hätte ich gerne?

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)  
Ich bin gespannt auf die Implementierung der CPU Grafikeinheit mit Direct X 12 bei Spielen.
Zudem hatte ich massive Probleme mit der internen Soundkarte des Gigabyte Mainboards,
je lauter ich im Chat sprach, desto sensibler wurde das Mikro gestellt und umgekehrt - na toll.
Daher die Soundkarten.
Ausserdem habt ihr ja berichtet, dass die neuen Mainboards sozusagen eigenständig übertakten können,
dieses Hexenwerk möchte ich hautnah erleben!

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Ruhe im Karton! - Pardon, Gehäuse meine ich.

SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)                                                                      
Allein der Gedanke an 1TB SSD ist pure Dekadenz!

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Bild im zeitgemäßen Format mit anständigen Panel.

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Nun vielleicht stellt sich die Frage warum ich die Grafikkarte überhaupt nicht erwähnt habe, 
ganz einfach: 
Weder Nvidia überzeugt mich diese Generation mit ihren "vollen" 3,5 GB Arbeitsspeicher,
noch Amd mit ihren wiederaufgewärmten GPU's alá  390~290x.
Da möchte ich lieber auf eiffzientere CPU-Technik setzen, und bisweilen 
sehe ich noch keinen besonderen Vorteil in DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher, 
daher möchte ich auch dort mich erstmal auf altbewährter Technik ausruhen.



PS.: Schöne Grüße an den Peripherie-Papst Frank und "den Mann mit den Haaren im Gesicht" alias Stephan!


----------



## RadoN2k15 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

ich möchte teilnehmen. Ihr fragt euch sicherlich warum mitmache, obwohl mein System für die meisten Spiele potent genug ist?
Der Großteil meiner Hardware ist bestimmt schon 3 Jahre alt. In der Zeit gab es die eine oder andere Panne. So rauchte mir
eine W-LAN Karte und eine Festplatte ab. Ein CPU Kühler wurde früher vom Sensenmann abgeholt als gedacht. Einmal wollte ich das 
Mainboard austauschen und nach Zusammenbau verabschiedete sich auch das neue Mainboard.
Mehr als eine GTX 970 brauche ich nicht, da nur in Full HD spiele. Deshalb liegt mein Fokus auf CPU, CPU-Kühler Mainboard, RAM und Netzteil.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard: ASRock  H77 Pro4/MVP 
CPU: Intel i5-3450
CPU Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13 Limited Edition
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB DDR5
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (2x 4GB)
Netzteil:  Straight Power E9 480W CM 
Gehäuse:  CM 690 II Lite 
SSD: Crucial MX100 512 GB
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB + Seagate ST1000DM005 1 TB
Monitor: Asus ML228H 54,7cm (21,5 Zoll, Full HD) LED Monitor (VGA, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit)
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe, der Gewinner bekommt Hinweise wie man seinen PC transportsicher verpacken und verschicken kann.


----------



## Jetztgibtsbeef (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

durch meine großen Bruder bin ich auf diese einmalige Gelegenheit aufmerksam geworden.
Er ist derjenige von uns beiden der eure  Zeitschrift genau verfolgt und mit ihm habe ich auch zusammen mein jetziges System zusammengestellt und zusammengeschraubt. Seitdem bin ich auch ein kleiner Technikfan 

Das Ziel war damals,  mit wenig Geld noch das beste aus Komponenten herauszuholen, die wir glücklicherweise geschenkt bekommen haben. (Das war damals ein Zweikerner von AMD und ein Biostar Board mit 4 GB RAM (Der RAM ist z.B. immer noch drin ) Von einem anderen Freund habe ich dann noch eine GTX 260 geschenkt bekommen. Wir haben also angefangen teile zu verkaufen und neue wieder einzukaufen. Als wir so die Bilanz am Ende gezogen haben, mussten wir feststellen, dass wir gar nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben haben. Klar, das Gehäuse und die Festplatte ist neu, aber der Rest ist gebraucht und fast jedes Teil in diesem PC wurde ausgetauscht und dann wieder verkauft und manchmal nochmal verkauft und an jene Stelle trat dann eine bessere Komponente.
Das Resultat war schon echt geil. Uns war klar das das System an sich nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit ist, aber mein Gott alleine schon das wir das immer zusammengemacht haben, einfach immer wieder überlegt haben, was man noch verbessern könnte oder halt des Öfteren auch mal kopfkratzend vor dem Bluescreen standen (Die alte Hardware bockt bei Windows 8 krass rum) wahr sehr Wertvoll für uns - Der Weg ist das Ziel und so.

An sich tut das Ding noch seinen Job (60 fps bei BF3 auf "Hoch" - und ja das ist auch ein bisschen ernüchternd, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir am Ende nicht viel reingesteckt haben, hats uns dieses Nostalgiepaket einfach angetan.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Bis jetzt verbaut:


MB: XFX nForce 780i SLI (MG-N780-ISH9)
CPU: Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8200
Kühler: Zalman 9700NT Sockel775
RAM: 2x 2GB DDR-2 
GPU: 2x XFX Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
HDD: Western Digital Blue WD10EZEX - 1TB 7200rpm 64MB 3.5zoll SATA600
PSU: 700W BEQUIET System Power BQT S6-SYS-UA-700W (80+)
Case: Bitfenix Shinobi Midi-Tower Schwarz

Das wären meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Ich denke nicht, dass es dazu noch viel zu sagen gibt,  die vorhandenen Teile und die Auswahl sprechen für sich. (Wir hatten eigentlich gefühlt nicht wirklich eine Wahl )

Wir haben uns zusammen hingesetzt und geschaut, was denn Sinn macht, sind aber schnell zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es nur einen möglichen Auswahlpfad gibt.
Wir hätten uns zwar zwischen dem Gehäuse und den Lüftern entscheiden können, jedoch ist in dem jetzigen Case eh kein Platz mehr für Lüfter und das Kabelmanagement ist eh schrecklich. Also warum nicht eines der schicksten Gehäuse auf dem Markt auswählen?
SSD und Graka kann man leicht selber nachrüsten und muss nicht unbedingt zu viel Geld investieren, bzw. kann man sich mit der SSD auch noch ein bisschen Zeit lassen, auch wenn diese flotten Dinger ja schon Obligatorisch sind. 
Sollten die neuen Komponenten tatsächlich mal in dem Ding drinstecken, dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall wieder eine gutes Grundkonstrukt für ein neues Setup. Habe schon an eine R9 280x oder eine 960 gedacht. Wäre auf jeden Fall dann erstmal ne schöne Packung, mit der ich auch noch ein Weilchen auskommen würde.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag.

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin von Richard und Friedemann Osthoff

Hier noch 2 Bilder meines Setups und eine Impression aus dem Kampf zwischen alter Hardware und Win 8 Pro (das 8 Pin Kabel am Netzteil ist zu kurz und das Kabelmanagement im Shinobi nicht optimal, habe also noch eins ohne die störenden Kabel):


----------



## Pasodasic (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

[size=+1]Zunächst möchte ich mich für die großartige Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion bedanken! Einfach genial![/size]

Letztes Wochenende *stürmte mein Vater in mein Zimmer und fragte mich um meinen Rat, da sein Computer seit mehreren Monaten einige Probleme bereitete. Bluescreens, Abstürze und extrem lange Ladezeiten waren an der Tagesordnung.* 
Ich nahm mich dann persönlich des Problems - in meiner kleinen Werkstatt an - und mir wurde sehr schnell klar, dass dieses System leider keine Zukunft besitzt.  Es startete nicht mehr (oder nur ab und zu) und der CPU-Kühler hing etwas von der Kühleinheit weg. Außerdem ist die verbaute Hardware keinesfalls mehr zeitgemäß. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich damals die Grafikkarte und etwas Arbeitsspeicher nachrüstete. Aber selbst dies brachte relativ wenig Erfolg. *Der Innenraum schockierte mich ebenfalls, da dieser äußerst verdreckt ist. Einfach nur peinlich!*  Da ich ein "Retro Fan"bin, hat mich dieser Anblick ziemlich schockiert und traurig gemacht. 


Mein Ziel ist es, meinen Vater mit einem neuen System glücklich zu machen, sodass dieser endlich wieder effektiv geschäftlich und privat und arbeiten kann. Vor allem wünscht er sich einen großen Monitor, auf dem er seine Excel Tabellen und Emails ordentlich bearbeiten und schreiben kann. Aktuell ist das so unmöglich! *Ich habe mir mit freundlicher Unterstützung von PCGH zum Ziel gesetzt, dass ich meinem Vater diesen Wunsch erfüllen kann!*


*Das Setup meines Vaters:*
CPU: Sockel 754, Athlon 64 - Vermutlich: Athlon 64 3400+
CPU Kühler: Boxed
Mainbaord: MSI K8N Neo3
RAM: 2GB DDR 400
Grafikkarte: HIS ATI Radeon HD 4670 IceQ 512MB
HDD: WD 160GB
Gehäuse: Nicht bekannt
Netzteil: Nicht bekannt (vermutlich 300 Watt) -> Hier würde noch ein adäquates Netzteil von Coolermaster zur Verfügung stehen, um das Upgrade ordentlich mit Strom zu versorgen. 
Monitor: 4:3 Display mit 17 Zoll

*Das absolute "Traumsetup" für meinen Vater:*
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Ich glaube, dass dieses Setup die vernünftigste Variante darstellt und für meinen Vater mehr als ausreicht.
Ich freue mich bereits jetzt auf Feedback und bin gespannt, welche Systeme am Ende aufgewertet werden.

Liebe Grüße aus Stuttgart
Konstantin Schuster


----------



## InfiniteNoob (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

leider ist ein Upgrade meines PCs auch längst überfällig: Es ist schon ein Running Gag geworden, dass ich bei neuen Games nicht mitreden kann... Hier die Komponenten meines PCs:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev. 2
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
RAM: 2x 2 GB Crucial DDR2
GPU: Gainward HD 4850 Golden Sample 512 MB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 940BW
Netzteil: Seasonic S12 Energy+ 550W
Festplatte: Seagate Baracuda 160 GB + Maxtor DiamondMax 120 GB 
Gehäuse: Noname

Die meisten Komponenten stammen aus dem letzten Upgrade von 2008, einige sind jedoch schon viel älter (Gehäuse und Festplatte über 12 Jahre). Daher steht ein Upgrade dieser alten Komponenten bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste. Gerade das Gehäuse schränkt thermisch das Potential der CPU ein (die sonst auch um die 3.5GHz noch rund läuft). Das be quiet! Silent Base 800 und ein Satz zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter sind da das perfekte Upgrade. Den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs der 12 Jahre alten 160 GB IDE Systemplatte auf eine aktuelle SSD wage ich mir kaum vorzustellen. Die Grafikkarte ist leider auch ein Sorgenkind: unter Windows 10 gibt es nicht mal mehr passende Treiber. Daher würde ich auch in dieser Kategorie zugreifen. Dazu ein passender Monitor um die neugewonnene Grafikpracht auch angemessen genießen zu können und das Upgrade ist perfekt! Alles in allem ergibt sich so mein Wunsch-Upgrade wie folgt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Zu guter Letzt noch kurz als Feedback: die diesjährige Aktion finde ich echt super, das Weiterverwenden bestehender Komponenten und das Priorisieren machen es echt interessant!

Viele Grüße
InfiniteNoob


----------



## LSchmiddie (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal ein Dankenschön für eben solche Community-Aktionen.

Genug Rumgeschwafel, kommen wir zu den harten Fakten:
Prozessor: AMD Athlon X4 860K
Mainboard: MSI A78M-E45
Arbeitsspeicher: 2*4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600 MHZ
Festplatte: irgendeine Toshiba-Laptop-HDD
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD5750
Netzteil: Enermax Pro 82+ II 425W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy M

Wie ihr seht, sieht es leider nicht so rosig aus, aber mehr geht nunmal leider aktuell nicht.
Aber dafür gibt es ja euch 

Ich habe mir das wie folgt vorgestellt:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wieso gerade diese Teile?
Ne SSD ist ja mittlerweile Pflicht und ne 980 Ti inkl. 1440p-Monitor sind ja bekanntlich auch was feines 

Schonmal vorab Glückwunsch an den Gewinner 

(Sorry für die grausigen Fotos, ich hab leider kein richtiges Fotoequip)


----------



## Jakko_shl (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus!

Vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin. Ggf kann die Einverständniserklärung von meinen Eltern eingereicht werden.

Aber sonst, die Aktion ist einfach Klasse! Kanns kaum erwarten 

So, jetzt die Hardware die aktuell in meinem PC verbaut ist:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690
Mainboard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate
Grafikkarte MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G
RAM: 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
CPU-Kühler: LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120
Netzteil: Corsair VS Series 550 Watt
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB
SSD: 120GB HyperX FURY
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R

Nun meine Ausgewählten Produkte:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Ich habe mir die Grafikkarte ausgesucht, weil ich mit meinem Mainboard und meiner CPU total zufrieden bin.
Nur beim Zocken hätte ich gerne ein bisschen mehr Power deswegen die GTX 980 TI.
Der aktuelle CPU-Kühler ist ein ausreichender 120mm Kühler. Aber auch da könnte ich mir ein bisschen mehr Power
und vorallem eine geringere Lautstärke gut vorstellen. Also der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.
Da mein PC schon eine SSD hat und auch schnell hochfährt brauche ich keine zweite SSD. Deswegen die RAM-Speicher.
Und das Gehäuse habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil der vordere Lüfter von meinem Gehäuse rattert, und sowieso viel Lärm durchs Gehäuse geht.
Zu guter Lezt der einfache Monitor weil mein aktueller volkommen ausreicht.


----------



## derUnerschrockene (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo wertes PCGH-Team,

Anfang dieses Jahres habe ich mir einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt und natürlich hatte ich mit dem Faktor Budget zu kämpfen. 
Dies wirkte sich vor allem bei  der Grafikkarte, dem Arbeitsspeicher sowie dem Gehäuse aus.
Die aktuelle Hardware meines Computers  sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse inkl. originale Lüfter: CoolerMaster N200 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Mainbord: MSI Z97M-G43 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C Tower Kühler
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 2048MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Netzteil: 550 Watt Thermaltake European Gold Series London Modular 80+ Gold
Festplatte: TOSHIBA DT01ACA200
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)
Netzwerkkarte: Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network AdapterTSS Tcrop CDDVDW SH-224DB

Bei dem Gehäuse traten bereits bei dem zusammenbauen des Computers viele Probleme auf, da viele Bohrungen nicht passgenau sind. 
Das zweite Manko ist der Platz im Inneren, weswegen ich gerne auf ein ATX Gehäuse umsteigen würde. 
Bei spielen wie The Witcher  3 habe ich gelegentliche ruckler. Diese will ich mit einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher sowie einer leistungsfähigeren Grafikkarte ausmerzen. 
Mit diesen Maßnahmen wird der Computer auch für zukünftige Spiele Titel sehr gut gerüstet sein. 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

derUnerschrockene


----------



## ChingChangChung (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

da es jetzt schon ziemlich kurz vor knapp geworden ist, mache ich erst mal das Formelle zuerst: Ich würde gerne mit diesem Beitrag meinen PC zu eurer Pimp My PC 2015 Aktion anmelden 

Daher fang ich mal mit den Eckdaten drum herum an 

Mein "Aktueller" Rechner:
Mainboard: ASRock  K10N78hSLI-WiFi (AM2+)
CPU:  AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 2,6 GHZ (mit Boxed Lüfter)
RAM: 2x 2048 MB Kingston (6400) DDR2-SDRAM (266,7 MHz)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4850 
Gehäuse: Antec 900
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock TG600-BZ
1. Monitor: 19" Eizo FlexScan L767 (1280x1024)
2. Monitor: 19" Eizo FlexScan L767 (1280x1024)
Festplatten: 3x SATA Festplatten, verschiedene Größe und Hersteller, sowie 1x IDE Uraltplatte  
Optisches Laufwerk: auch ein schön alter DVD-Brenner mit IDE Anschluss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus eurer Pimp my PC Aktion würde ich mir dann gerne folgende Komponenten aussuchen:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun kommen wir zum Wichtigstem  Ich finde eure Aktion echt super, gerade dass man dieses Mal selber auswählen kann, was man gerne hätte, macht es interessant! Da sieht man endlich mal, wie der ein oder andere Mensch vor dem Monitor denkt und wie sich die Menschen ihre eigenen Super PCs vorstellen 
Damit man mir vielleicht auch etwas in den Kopf gucken kann, probiere ich ein wenig zu mir und den ausgewählten Komponenten zu schreiben 

Ich weiß gerade noch nicht mal, wie alt mein PC wirklich ist, so lang ist's schon her  Ich glaube, es war damals in den Herbstferien 2008, als ich mir meinen jetzigen PC zusammengebaut habe.
Aber wie vermutlich immer, wenn man sich das erste Mal etwas zusammenbaut, merkt man erst hinterher, was man hätte anders machen können oder gar sollen  ... Eigentlich ging mir mein PC schon zwei Jahre nach der Anschaffung auf die Nerven: er ist zu warm, wobei für den ein oder anderen Winter ist das hier in meiner Studenten-Wohnung jetzt auch ganz gut xD, zu langsam, nicht aktuell genug usw. 
Aber irgendwie hat er‘s doch geschafft, mich bis jetzt durch mein Leben zu begleiten, wofür ich "Ihm" sehr dankbar bin! Jetzt wird es aber wirklich Zeit dafür, dass er in seine verdiente Rente darf  Gründe dafür gibt es leider genug! Da er im Sommer leider öfters mal der Hitze zum Opfer fällt und mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr genug Leistung hat, selbst für das ein oder andere YouTube Video wird‘s irgendwann doch mal zu knapp, von anspruchsvolleren Sachen fürs Studium und vom Freizeitvergnügen, dem Zocken, brauchen wir, glaube ich, gar nicht erst anfangen 
... Ist glaube ich ganz gut, dass ich nach wie vor noch sehr gerne alte Titel spiele 

Daher habe ich mich für die Stammzellen-Kur in Form der aktuellen Skylake Plattform mit dem wunderschönen Schätzchen I7-6700K entschieden, der mich aktuell wohl in ungeahnte Sphären katapultieren wird und mich ja vielleicht noch länger begleiten könnte als mein alter Hitzkopf der Phenom 
Dazu nehme ich dann sehr gerne den Pure Rock mit, der vermutlich 1000x besser kühlen und leiser sein wird als mein alter Boxed Kühler :p
Damit die gesamte Basis dann lauffähig ist, muss natürlich DDR4 Speicher dazu, mit 16GB ist man, glaube ich, gut dabei, notfalls kann man ja später, wenn ich mehr auf VMs gehe, noch mal etwas nachschieben.
Da mir mein Gehäuse eigentlich gute Dienste erweist und ich da keine Notwendigkeit sehe, etwas Neues anzuschaffen, nehme ich sehr, sehr gerne ein neues Netzteil mit, welches keine Probleme mit den neuen Stromsparmodi hat 
Und zu guter Letzt, reicht mir der kleinste Monitor schon vollkommen aus, wenn man sieht, mit welchen Monitoren ich arbeite, spiele und Filme schaue, ist selbst das vermutlich ein kleiner Quantensprung nach vorne. Ich hoffe meine Grafikkarte hält das Alltägliche noch aus, zumindest bis Weihnachten  Lang ist’s ja zum Glück nicht mehr.

Das sollte für mich und meine Zwecke meine Traumbasis sein, die ich dann bei Gelegenheit mit einer neuen Grafikkarte, einer kleinen SSD und eventuell noch etwas zusätzlichem Arbeitsspeicher erweitern könnte und die mich somit wohl auch wieder für viele, viele Jahre durch gute und schlechte Zeiten begleiten könnte 

Der Umwelt (Stromverbrauch und Erderwärmung durch mein kleines Heizkraftwerk :p ) und mir zu liebe, würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den wenigen glücklichen Auserwählten gehören würde  Aber selbst wenn nicht, mir hat es mal wieder Spaß gemacht, mich hier durchzuarbeiten und mich wieder mit der Materie zu beschäftigen. Das ist ja, glaube ich, mit das Wichtigste, daher wünsche ich allen anderen viel Glück und drücke euch die Daumen 



Und als kleinen "Bonus" für alle, dachte ich, ich zeichne mal einen Ausschnitt aus meinem Leben mit meinem PC und PCGH und erheitere euch hoffentlich ein wenig!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und einen guten Start in die Woche!

Ching


----------



## rhisto (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Kritik bezüglich, es wäre in der Vergangenheit kein Aufrüsten sondern Neubau der Systeme, würde ich euch definitiv nicht ankreiden. 
Aber eine Auswahl zu geben, ist eine feine Lösung des Vorwurfs. 
Da ihr in der neuesten Ausgabe geschrieben habt, dass sich Soundkarten für Audiophile lohnen würde, muss ich euch diese Bewerbung schreiben.

###############
Wunschkonfiguration
###############
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

###############
Aktuelles System
###############
Asus Z77 Pro4
Intel i3 3225 Boxed Kühler
8GB crucial 1600
Enermax Triathlor 550W
Asus GTX 660 Direct CU II
Corsair Neutron    128SSD 
Samsung Evo 850 250SSD
Seagate (extern->intern)
WD 1TB, WD 2TB black
Antec Threehundred alte Version


###############
Bilder des Innenlebens
############### 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## contune6 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Forum und Team,

ich bin seit kurzem aufmerksamer PC Games Hardware Zuschauer und Leser und habe schon einige Tipps und Tricks aus eurem Forum nutzen können, die mir auch als Anfänger viel gebracht haben. Vor allem die Produkttests und Reviews zu Gehäusen, Lüftern, RAM und CPU haben mir geholfen. 
Aber nicht nur deswegen habe ich mich zum Beitritt ins Forum entschieden, hauptsächlich eure Aktion hat mich dazu gebracht. Vor allem, weil man selbst eine Chance hat gute Gründe für sich zu nennen.  

Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten PC für Gaming und Videobearbeitung. Deshalb möchte ich meinen PC aufrüsten lassen, weil mein jetziges System schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Dazu entschlossen mich mit einem Gaming-PC zu beschäftigen habe ich mich erst vor ein Paar Monaten. 
Am meisten bin ich durch meinen sieben Jahre alten Prozessor eingeschränkt, der für Video-Rendering nicht mehr ausreicht. Da ich vor habe auch moderne Spiele und 4K-Videos verarbeiten zu können, müssen die CPU und der RAM genauso wie das Board und die Grafikkarte weg. 
Diesen Wunsch hatte ich auch schon vor 2 Jahren aber wegen zu wenig Budget war wieder nur ein Kompromiss möglich. Dabei habe ich mir den Arbeitsspeicher aus alten PCs zusammengesucht, weil DDR2 einfach zu teuer war.
 Das Zusammensuchen hat mir nur gar nichts gebracht, da mein PC seitdem nicht mehr stabil läuft und das Betriebssystem schon zweimal komplett neu aufgesetzt werden musste..  
Also möchte ich schon seit einiger Zeit einen ganz neuen PC aufbauen, der auch das hält was er verspricht.


Mein jetziger PC:

Asus GT 630 Grafikkarte 2GB GDDR3 
Asus P5Q Deluxe Mainboard mit DDR2 RAM 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,83Ghz
bequiet PureRock CPU-Lüfter ( B-Ware)
1x 2GB Corsair ValueSelect 800 Mhz, 1x 1GB Samsung 667Mhz, 1x 1GB Nanya 667Mhz DDR2 RAM
HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop HDD
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray Writer (2 Jahre)
Gehäuse: alter Big Tower, 15 Jahre alt
Netzteil: bequiet System Power 7 450W (2 Jahre)

Mein PC arbeitet mit Windows 7 Professional leider nicht immer flüssig, seitdem ich einen 2 GB Speicherriegel ausbauen musste, der immer für Bluescreens gesorgt hatte.

Deshalb bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2015 , um wieder auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein und neue Erfahrungen mit der spannenden PC-Technik zu machen. Denn genau das ist mein Hobby, selbst am PC zu schrauben und neue Komponenten zu verbauen.
Auf jeden Fall Danke an das PCGH-Team  und die großzügigen Sponsoren für diese Aktion, die vor allem den Kunden unterstützt und nicht nur der Werbung dient. 
Wenn ich nicht zu den Glücklichen gehöre, dann habe ich auch schon eine Idee wie ich mir den PC in ein Paar Jahren zusammenbaue 

Hier meine Tuning-Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Für diese Variante habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich einen zukunftsfähigen PC für die nächsten Jahre aufbauen möchte und nur die K-Modelle die Möglichkeit bieten zu Übertakten. Außerdem soll der PC gutes Video-Rendering ermöglichen und für neue Titel geeignet sein. Dafür auch die 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, die mir ein Freund für meine Ansprüche empfohlen hat. 
Am wichtigsten ist mir aber das Gehäuse, weil mein jetziges zu "klein" ist und die Seitenwand nicht montiert werden kann (auf den Fotos zu sehen). Das bequiet Gehäuse war auch vorher mein Favorit auch wenn es zu teuer war (bis jetzt). Den Monitor möchte ich gegen mein altes Modell ersetzen und einen 10 Jahre alten 4:3 Monitor austauschen.
Der Innenraum des PCs sieht wegen des nicht modularen Netzteils auch ziemlich unaufgeräumt aus. Und man kann gut das Alter des PCs erkennen, weil er noch ein ungenutztes Diskettenlaufwerk eingebaut hat. Das fliegt im neuen PC dann endgültig raus. Nicht nur deswegen ist ein neues Gehäuse dringend nötig, auch weil mein alter Tower das Mainboard nicht richtig hält. Ich muss ständig darauf achten, dass  die Halterungen sich nicht lösen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz gesagt bin ich der Richtige, weil ich mit meinem PC einiges vor habe und mich die Technik, die dahinter steckt immer schon fasziniert hat. Ich baue und repariere gerne PCs und nutze ihn auch ausgiebig  für Videos und Medienverwaltung und hoffentlich demnächst auch für richtiges Gaming 

Mfg und viel Glück allen 

contune6


----------



## Kruemelbob (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallöchen liebe PCGH-Redaktion

möchte mich hiermit um eine Aufrüstung meines PCs bewerben.
Nach einigen Jährchen der Benutzung stell ich halt fest, dass da mal was geschehen muss um nicht immer ewig auf alles warten und den Hitzetod fürchten zu müssen.
Momentan bearbeite ich vorallem Bilder und schneide Videos, aber nebenbei spiele ich auch Online (MMORPGs) und bei den Massen ruckelts halt öfters.

Zurzeit besteht mein PC aus:

einem AMD FX 8320 (nicht übertaktet)
einer 7870 GHz Edition von Sapphire
2x 4GB DDR3 RAM
120GB SSD  + 500GB HDD
ein defekter 22Zoll Monitor von LG (OSD flackert alle naselang aufm Bildschirm) -.-
einem sehr staubanfälligem Gehäuse von Sharkoon
sowie einem 630Watt Thermaltake Netzteil

Um wieder ruckelfrei spielen zu können habe ich mir folgende Wunschkonfiguration rausgesucht:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße an das ganze PCGH-Team ^.^


----------



## spacemonQuee (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend allerseits,

nach langem Zögern bewerbe nun auch ich mich bei "Pimp my PC 2015".

Die alte Kiste marke Eigenbau reicht schon seit längerem nicht mehr für die altäglichen Bedürfnisse aus, weder zum Arbeiten noch zum Spielen.
Momentan verbaut sind bei mir nämlich folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Chieftec DX-01SLD-U-OP
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 LGA 775
CPU: Intec Core 2 Duo E6750 2,66GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Boxed
Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 8800 GTS PVT80GGHF4 320MB
Netzteil: SeaSonic S12 II SS-380GB 380W
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial 4GB DDR2 1066
Speicher: 2 Seagate IDE Festplatten (1x160GB + 1x380GB)
Monitor: BenQ FP17E 



Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht mehr in welchem Jahr ich den PC zusammengebastelt habe, aber 7 Jahre dürften seitdem wohl schon vergangen sein. 
Ein neues System muss daher angeschafft werden, auch aufgrund neuer Arbeitsbedingungen.
Da kommt der Zeitpunkt des Skylake releases ganz gelegen, darauf werd ich das neue System wohl aufbauen.

Meine ausgewählten Produkte zum pimpen sind folgende:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sollte ich einer der glorreichen vier sein, die von der Glücksfee geküsst werden, wird der neue Knecht u.a. für 3D, Compositing, Rendering und natürlich zum zocken verwendet werden.
Allen Beteiligten viel Erfolg und eine schöne Woche.
Viele Grüße, 

Möge die Glücksfee mit euch sein.


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, 
anbei wie gewünscht meine PC-Konfiguration sowie die gewünschten zukünftigen Komponenten für das Gewinnspiel. Es würde mich freuen bald wieder neben der PS4 regelmäßig auf den PC in höchstmöglichen Einstellungen zu spielen. 

*aktuelle Konfiguration:*
*Mainboard:*       ASROCK H87 Pro 4
*CPU:*                    Intel Core i5-4670k 3,4 Ghz (boxed)
*Grafikkarte:*      Gainward Phantom GeForce GTX 560 1GB
*RAM:*                  2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600
*Festplatten:*      1 x Samsung EVO SSD 250 GB, 1 x Western Digital 1 TB extern (für Spiele)
*Netzteil:*            Seasonic M12 520 W
*Gehäuse:*           BitFenix Shinobi

*gewünschte Konfiguration:*
*Grafikkarte:*     MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*   be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
*RAM:*                 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:*          be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
*Monitor:*          Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Warum gerade diese Komponenten?*
*- Grafikkarte:* Mit einer Geforce GTX 980 ti wäre ich in der Lage Current-Gen Games auf dem PC in höchsten Einstellungen und 60 fps statt auf der PS4 mit 30 fps zu spielen. Ich wollte eigentlich Anfang des Jahres auf eine GTX 970  umsteigen, bis dann der Speicherskandal kam. Da es sonst keine andere Midrange Karte in diesem Preis/Leistungssegment gibt, begann das Wartespiel auf eine Revision der 970, die aber bisher nicht kam. 
*- CPU-Kühler:* Meine CPU ist ziemlich gut, man könnte aber durch den Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler noch deutlich mehr rausholen.
*- RAM:* Spiele wie Star Citizen oder Arkham Knight zeigen, dass in Zukunft auch PCs mit 8 GB ram evtl. nicht mehr ihre volle Leistung entfalten können. Deshalb die Wahl für die 16 GB ram.
*- Gehäuse:* Das be quiet! Gehäuse hätte im Gegensatz zum Bitfenix Shinobi ordentliche Staubfilter die nicht lose sind und auch etwas mehr Beinfreiheit am Boden, was vorallem dem Netzteil zu gute kommt, da mein PC auf einem Teppich steht. Außerdem mach das Design mehr her.
*- Monitor:* Ein zweiter Monitor von Iiyama zur Erstellung eines Multi-Monitor Set-Ups wäre dann das i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## MsEdoxX (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dir PCGH-Team,

nach längerer, reiflicher Überlegung, habe ich mich entschlossen, mit welch edlen Innereien mein einem Witz gleichendes System bestückt werden soll,
in der Hoffnung, dass dies Esels Anblick mir für immer verschont bleibe und mein Aug, Geist und Hand sich dir dankend am edlen Ross ergötzen könne!

Dieser sei wie folgt zur Stund komplettiert:

Gehäuse:	       Cooler Master Elite 120
Mainboard:	ASRock H77M-ITX
CPU:		       Intel Core i3-3220 (3,3GHz)
CPU-Kühler:	be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 (120mm, Low-Speed) auf Intel-Boxed Kühler
Grafikkarte:	MSI NVIDIA GeForce GT 620 (1 GB DDR3-RAM)
RAM:	         	2x4 GB G.Skill Ripjaws (DDR3-RAM, 1600MHz)
Netzteil:          Enermax Triathlor 450W (ATX 2.3)
Festplatte:     Western Digital Green 1TB (3,5" 5900rpm)
Laufwerk:       Samsung DVD-Brenner
Monitor:         Samsung Syncmaster 2494HS

Und dies seien meiner Begierde Reiz und Flamme:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mögen mir und meiner Lust die PCGH-Götter gnädig sein, alsbald diese mit des mir eintreffenden Wohlstandes befriedigt sein werden!

In inniger Freundschaft,

MsEdoxX


----------



## Surfguy89 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey liebe Freunde aus der PCGH-Redaktion,
da ich mich seit Freitag aufgrund verschiedenster, gefühlt plötzlich auftretender organisatorischer Unzulänglichkeiten nicht im Stande sah, mich vernünftig bei euch für dieses grandiose Aufrüst-Gewinnspiel zu bewerben, erlange ich persönlich endlich vermeintlich Ruhm und Glorie mit diesem Bewerbungsschreiben. Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bereits leidenschaftlicher PCGH-Leser wobei es bisher noch nie zu einer Anmeldung an einem eurer vielen, bisherigen Gewinnspiele reichte (ich denke meine Empfindung über Lotto und Gewinnspiele an sich sowie das pure Wissen um die eigentliche Lottogewinnchance hielten mich, auch wenn es sicherlich sehr entfremdet und nicht auf eure Gewinnspiele übertragbar ist, gekonnt zurück. Nun denn, ich probiere eine neue Welt, eine neue Möglichkeit höher in den FPS-Rankings gelistet zu werden, aktuelle und auch kommende Spielekracher in brillanter Grafik erfahren und erleben zu können - wenn ihr mich lasst und meinem Tower samt alter Komponenten Eintritt in eure hochexklusiven Redaktions- und Computer-Upgrade-Aufrüst-Tuning-Hallen gewährt.

Sollte es zu diesem unwahrscheinlichen Fall kommen, ihr mich als einen der vier privilegierten auswählen, verbeuge ich mich voller Hochachtung vor euch und der Gerät das mich auserkor. Darüber hinaus werde ich ab dem Tag an dem mein Computer mit anderen Organen zu mir zurückkehrt, jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur FH einen Strecksprung an der roten Fußgängerampel im wundertollen Flensburg vollziehen (so lange bis ich meinen nächsten Preis bei einem eurer zukünftigen Gewinnspiele erhalte).

Nun aber genug der vielen Worte, folgend mein aktuelles PC-Setup.

Mein derzeitiges System:
-          CPU: AMD FX-6100
-          CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
-          GPU: XFX HD 6870 1GB
-          Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970-UD3 (970, K15)
-          Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB Kingston DDR3-1333 (PC3-10700), 2x4GB Corsair DDR3-1333 (PC3-10700H)
-          Festplatte: WD WD5000AAKX (500GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
-          Netzteil: Cougar Power HEC-400TE 400 Watt
-          Gehäuse: Zalman Z9

Meine Wunschkomponenten aus eurem Aufrüstrechner:
-          Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
-          CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
-          RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
-          Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
-          Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sicher fragt ihr euch beim Vergleichen meines derzeitigen Setups und den von mir gewünschten Komponenten weshalb ich, statt zu einer vernünftigen GPU lieber das MB+CPU Paket wählte. Insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass mein System grundsätzlich vorrangig erstmal eine sinnvolle und schnelle Basis benötigt. Mit den von mir gewählten Komponenten ziele ich auf genau diese Problematik ab. Wenn meine Rechnung aufgeht fehlt mir schließlich nur noch eine gescheite Grafikkarte, eventuell noch eine SSD (das eventuell ist glaube ich überflüssig). Für die Grafikkarte spare ich seit heute, das läuft also... jetzt müsst nur noch ihr euren Part erfüllen J…
Sollte ich nicht gewinnen nehme ich euch das natürlich nicht übel. Den Zorn aller Tuning-Götter der im nächsten Leben auf euch warten wird, solltet ihr jedoch nicht unterschätzen…
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch eine schöne Nacht und einen guten Morgen sobald ihr mit der Auswertung beginnt.

Seid gegrüßt, Surfguy


----------



## TechNicksBrother (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

heute möchte ich mich auch einmal als Leser der ersten Stunde der PCGH outen und mein Glück bei eurem Gewinnspiel ausprobieren.

Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem selbstgebauten Rechenknecht, den ich vor ca. einem Jahr neu zusammengebaut habe und als Arbeits- u. Spiele-PC verwende.
Dabei habe ich auf ein möglichst gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis geachtet und zum Teil auch noch Teile aus meinem alten Rechner weiterverwendet.

Hier mein momentanen Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690
Mainboard: Asrock H97M Pro4
Ram: 2x4 GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9 280 STRIX OC
Netzteil: BQT E9_CM-480W
Blu Ray-Laufwerk: LG GGC-H20L
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
HDD: Samsung 500 GB, WD 3 TB
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-PS07B Precision Midi-Tower
Display: HP w2228h

Da man für die aktuellen und zukünftigen Spiele in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen nie genug Leistung haben kann, würde ich mich besonders über die extrem leistungsfähige
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G freuen.
Aber auch für meine mitlerweil doch recht kleine SSD, währe ein Upgrade sehr praktisch. Durch mein Dual-Boot-System brauche ich doch ein wenig mehr Platz und ich habe mich schon zu sehr an die hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit gewöhnt um alles auf eine HDD zu packen.
Und zu guter letzt habe ich mir auch schon vor längerer Zeit Gedanken über meine Belüftung gemacht, aber noch nicht umgesetzt. Da meine Gehäuselüfter 
für meinen Geschmack zu laut sind.

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

Grafikkarte:MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte) 

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Viele Grüße und macht weiter so!

Mario


----------



## Tralgan (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

ich habe durch Zufall diese Aktion gefunden und sehe einen Hoffnungsschimmer auf Besserung. Im folgenden mein jetziges System, was bereits nur ein Ersatz System ist. Mein eigentlicher alter PC gehörte mir nicht alleine, sondern auch meinem Bruder und meinem Vater. Mit meinem Auszug aus dem Elternhaus  vor einem Monat habe ich diesen also verloren. Eine gute Freundin hat mir dann diesen, ihren alten PC überlassen, als Übergangslösung, bis ich mir irgendwann einen besseren leisten kann. Problem ist nur, wie bezahlt man einen PC und einen Führerschein und einen Gebrauchtwagen plus Versicherung und Co. , ohne eigenes Einkommen. So liegt meine gut gefüllte Steam Bibliothek lahm, da dieser PC absolut nicht für die neueren Spiele ausreicht. Er versagt schon bei einem Spiel wie Star Wars The Old Republik, wenn man mit 7 Freunden gemeinsam Operationen läuft, was ja noch eine kleine Zahl ist in einem MMORPG. Ich habe mich für diese Konfiguration entschieden, da ich hoffe durch die enorme finanzielle Entlastung an den restlichen Problempunkten des PCs, mir mit ein wenig Weihnachtsunterstützung von Omas und Eltern, mir eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte leisten zu können. Ich würde wirklich gerne endlich mal auf einem guten PC spielen und auch arbeiten können. Bisher kenne ich sowas nur von Freunden und Messen wie der Gamescom. Und Fallout 4 muss ich unbedingt mal spielen. Die vorherigen Teile waren genial. Zudem werde ich bald Informatik studieren, und da wäre ein guter PC bestimmt auch nicht ganz unangemessen.

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard:ASRock N68C-S UCC
Grafikkarte:Nvidia geforce gt 430
Prozessor:AMD athlon II X2 250 Processor 3.00 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:2x2GB DDR3 RAM
Festplatte:500 GB Festplatte (Seagate Barracuda 7200.12)
Netzteil: Power ATX switching power supply (LC420H-8)

mein Wunsch-PC:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für diese wunderbare Aktion


----------



## Awarth (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo alle,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die Pimp my PC 2015-Aktion.

Zunächst meine aktuelle Konfiguration, an der sich seit anderthalb Jahren nichts geändert hat:

CPU: Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical  DDR3-1600@1866
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Blue Edition
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A
SSD: 120 GB Samsung 840 Evo
HDD: 2TB Seagate Desktop

Meine 45 Punkte würde ich folgendermaßen vergeben:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum?
Mein CPU-Kühler ist zwar besser, als der Boxed-Kühler von Intel, aber ein Update kann nicht schaden.
Eine SSD ist aus meiner Sicht unersetzbar und ich habe leider nur 120 GB. Außerdem bin ich mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher noch ganz zufrieden - diese Entscheidung ist also einfach.
Bei dem Monitor setze ich auf 24 Zoll, das hat sich bewährt.
Der Hauptanteil der Punkte, fast zwei Drittel, fließt aber in die Grafikkarte, die GTX 980Ti. Meine GTX 770 hat nur 2GB Grafikspeicher und neigt in sämtlichen neuen Titeln (seit Watch_Dogs) zu akuter Speicherknappheit.
Gerne würde ich im Format 16:3 spielen, was natürlich die dreifache Auflösung von 16:9 mit sich bringt (in meinem Fall 5760*1080) und damit die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte stark erhöht.
Der Xeon ist noch up to date, da er technisch gesehen ein Core i7 der 4. Generation ist und auch aktuelle Titel noch gut bewältigt.
Noch kurz zum Netzteil: Ein 530 Watt Bronze Netzteil würde mit den Lastwechseln einer GTX 980Ti vermutlich auf Dauer so seine Probleme haben, weswegen ich mich für die etwas stärkere Version entschieden habe.

So sieht also mein Wunsch-PC aus.

Zwei Anmerkung fallen mir noch ein: 
1. Zum Dark Rock Pro 3: Laut dem Hersteller ist die Höhe des Kühlers 163mm. Im PCGH-Test wird 160mm Höhe angegeben. Falls er nicht in das Gehäuse passen sollte (max. 160mm laut Sharkoon), wäre ich auch mit dem Dark Rock TF voll zufrieden.
2. Das Laufwerk ist nicht nicht angeschlossen, also nicht wundern - das muss so ^^

Also dann viel Glück allen Teilnehmern. 
MfG
Awarth


----------



## ruscha2002 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

*Pimp my PC 2015  LIVE??

Gute Abend PCGH Team

*Da ihr ja nur ein paar Kilometer weg seit, würde ich lieber mal bei euch vorbei schauen 
Wollte eigentlich erst bei HL3 aufrüsten  aber ich glaub das dauert ja noch.
Mein Wunsch Update wäre:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*

*Zur zeit arbeite ich noch mit:

Asus Rampage 2 Gene 
Intel i7 930 
Scythe Mugen 2 rev.b
6x2GB Corsair DDR3 1600 xms3
XFX HD 5850
NZXT Panzerbox
Thermaltake Toughpower 750Watt
Intel x25 80GB
Samsung 500GB
WD 3TB
Iiyama prolite B24409hds
*
*wäre ein schönes Update um Bilder zu bearbeiten
Ich mach ihn vorher auch sauber *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Also viel Spaß beim aussuchen 

Bis denn
*
*


----------



## MirksenPCGH (16. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Die Wiedervereinigung mit Tyrael.*

Ich grüße euch,

Captain Jean Luc Picard ist nicht überzeugt von meinem alten System:

Mainboard/CPU: Asus P5Q Socket 775 + Intel Core 2 Quad 4x2,3 GhZ (1 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster Standardlüfter (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 1 GiByte DDR2-800 (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Billig Chinagehäuse im "Alienlook" + Sichtfenster (1 Punkte)
Monitor: Xerox XA7 19i 4;3 Screen (1 Punkte)
SSD/HDD: Samsung 850 EVO 512 GB + Seagate 1TB HDD (4 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 680 (4 Punkte)

Gesamt: 13 Punkte von 45 (viel Potenzial übrig)

Diablo 3 - mein Lieblingsgame - läuft im 4-Player Mode heutzutage im Endgame nicht mehr flüssig, extreme niedrige FPS trügen den Spielspass. An neue Spiele wie GTAV, Witcher 3, Anno 2205 etc. ist garnicht erst zudenken. In dieser alten Kiste steckt jedoch mit einer Aufrüstung Hoffnung für die Zukunft, Hoffnung auf mehr. Selbst Vincent Vega würde überzeugt sein.


Das neue Wunschsystemupgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße aus Saarbrücken


----------



## Andre83hro (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch RAM oder eine SSD

Habe ein Cooler Master CM690 III Tower, 

Mainboard ist das Gigabyte Z97-D3H, 
Arbeitsspeicher 2 mal 8 GB  Crucial BLS8G3D1609DS1S00, 
eine Samung 850 Evo, 
2 Segate Barracuda 3 TB und 2 TB mit 7200 umdrehungen und 64 MB Cache, 
Grafikarte Asus 780 DC2OC-3GD5
Lepa Netzteil mit 500 Watt 


Würde gerne die neuen Kracher mit toller Grafik zocken auch in der Zukunft in den nächsten Jahre 


MFG wäre toll das Glück zu haben 


PS Netzteil und Grafik sind anders als auf Bild.


----------



## andythefarmer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auswahl:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentane Konstellation:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3470 3200 1155 Boxed
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3 Z77
Grafikkarte: GigaByte 2GB D5 X GTX670 Dual Fan R
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB ST1000DM003 7200 SA3
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Elite 430
Arbeitsspeicher: D3 8GB 1600-999 Vengeance K2 COR
Netzteil: XFX PRO 850W Core Edition ATX

Servus!
habe mir den Rechner vor ein paar Jahren in Form von Einzelteilen gekauft und war bisher immer zufrieden, da ich nie Ausfälle oder Bluescreens hatte. Leider schwächelt die Grafikkarte mittlerweile bei neueren Titeln etwas und eine alleinstehende HDD ist mittlerweile ja für nen Zocker fast auch schon atypisch (ja, ich war bisher zu faul mir ne SSD zu kaufen... ), daher würde ich mich riesig freuen in dem gegebenen Rahmen ein Upgrade zu erfahren!

Liebe Grüße,
Andi


----------



## cpthero (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

zur zeit im tower (ASKA 2) verbaut :
Mainboard/CPU: Gigabyte 970a-ds3p + AMD FX- 4130 
CPU-Kühler : LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-95
RAM: 2 x Crucial 4GB DDR3 CT51264BA1339.C16F1R
Netzteil : BequietL7-530w
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint HD502HJ 500gb
Graka: Amd Radeon R7 200
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Laufwerk Intern DH18NS50.AUAA10B Bulk SATA Schwarz aber nicht verbaut 
Monitor:  NIcht vorhanden zocke am fernsehr


----------



## mayo (16. November 2015)

*Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PcGamesHardware Team,

ich versuche dieses Jahr mal mein Glück, da die momentane Konfiguration schwächelt und auch aus allen Nähten platzt. 

 Als ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf und Adobe Nutzer leidet mein altes System ständig an Platzmangel und Potenzschwäche. 

Da wäre so eine "Kur" ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk.  
Eure Idee mit der individuellen Pimpaktion ist wirklich super. 

Hier die Daten :

Wunschkonfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +* Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine jetzige Arbeitsmaschine:

Mainboard: msi 880gma-e45
Prozessor: fx6100
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4Gb adata ddr3 1600 
Grafikkarte: Asus HD6950 DCU2
CPU Kühler : ein alter TopBlower 
OS: Windows 10, als Upgrade auf ein win7
Hdd's: 240 gab ocz vertex 2 ssd
           2 x Samsung SP 640
Gehäuse: bitfenix phenom matx weiß
NT: corsair hx620w, fast 10 Jahre alt
Monitor: LG 23ea64v-p
Bilder, kaum etwas zu erkennen da so vollgestopft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an alle Sponsoren und viel Glück den Bewerbern.  
mayo


----------



## B1tchFight (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - Frage?*



timonde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab eingedlich nur eine Frage. Ich hatte mich schon angemeldet zum Gewinnspiel ,habe mir aber nicht die vorherigen Bewerbungen durch gelesen.
> Meine Frage ist eigendlich nur, ob es normal ist ,dass soviele solch alte Rechner haben. Wenn ich durch die Kommentare gehe ,sehe ich gefühlt alle 3 Kommentare einen PC der mit seinen Kompunenten schon in einem beachtlichen Alter ist. Ist das wirklich noch normal oder haben welche einfach ihrern alten Rechner der garnicht mehr benutzt wird vorgeschickt? Ich meine es ist doch wirklich verwundernswert, dass hier soviele alte Rechner antreten, wovon manche schon fast 8 Jahre alt sind. In der Computerszene eine ganze Ewigkeit.
> ...



Ist mir auch aufgefallen.    Ist an sich schon sehr aamüsant, weil ich, so weit ich mich erinnere, noch nie jemanden auf Facebook schreiben sehen habe "Ich spiele XXX und habe YYY(schlechte / alte) Hardware.    Man sieht eigentlich nur i5 oder i7 der aktuellen Generationen.


----------



## ReTarget (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

GUTEN MORGEEEN!!
Ich habe mir beim Gewinnspiel folgende Komponenten ausgesucht;

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)

SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und das hier ist mein aktuelles Gaming-System:

CPU: AMD FX-6300

Mainboard: ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0

RAM: 8GB DDR3

GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX770

Netzteil: be Quiet! L8 CM 730W

Mein Zwillingsbruder und ich nutzen beide den PC zum zocken und für Grafikprogramme. 
Also habt ihr die Chance ZWEI Leute glücklich zu machen zum Preis für EINEN...(ist doch der HAMMER, oder?) 

Grüße,
Jan (und wahrscheinlich auch von meinem Bruder Ben)


----------



## doping1 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@B1tchFight; Das kommt weil Leute die gute Hardware verbaut haben sich auch sehr gerne innerhalb der Community darüber unterhalten. Besitzer von High-End Hardware sind dabei nun wirklich eher die "Ausnahme" (auf die Gesamtheit betrachtet). Darüber hinaus gibt es etliche arme Bastarde wie mich, die ihr nächstes Upgrade sehnlichst erwarten... 

Naja kommen wir mal zu meiner Hardware, ein paar Jahre hat die auch schon auf dem Buckel.... Muss aber definitiv zum Jahreswechsel dran geschraubt werden! 

Derzeit habe ich folgendes verbaut:

Mainboard: ASRock 880 GMH
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
CPU Kühler: ausgelaufenes Xigmatek Modell
Belüftung im Case: zwei Xilence BIG4 140mm
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3-1600, 2x4GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller mein Case ist... Es ist auf jeden Fall schon mehr als 10 Jahre alt, aber nach wie vor so scharfkantig wie eine Rasierklinge....  Ein Foto ist im Anhang, vielleicht kennt ihr es ja!
Monitor: LG 29EB93-P; 29" 21:9 Monitor mit 2560x1080@60hz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD6850
Soundkarte: ASUS  Xonar DX 7.1
Netzteil: be-quiet Pure-Power 530W
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB; 1TB Samsung Echogreen F2


Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: ist überflüssig!

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)


Seit einigen Jahren verkneife ich es mir bereits zu upgraden... Finanzielle Knappheit und das Ziel einen soliden PC zum VR launch Q1 2016 machten es bisher etwas leichter zu verzichten, aber das Alter des Systems ist wirklich in aktuellen Games spürbar. Ich kann nämlich kaum noch etwas neues aus dem AAA Segment Spielen, ohne grauenvolle Laggs ertragen zu müssen... Aber naja mir geht es darum zum richtigen Zeitpunkt für mein Geld das bestmöglichste System zu erstellen! Da and ich es auch witzig zu sehen, dass einige der Komponenten mit denen ich schon vorher geliebäugelt hab, auch in euer Liste vertreten sind... Gute Auswahl PCGH.... 

Vielen Dank an die gesamte Redaktion für diese Möglichkeit! Und schonmal herzlichsten Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!
Liebe Grüße,
doping


----------



## scionbln (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Aktueller PC
Mainboard/CPU: MSI 870-C45 + AMD Phenom II X4 945 (4C, 3.0GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake irgendwas .. 140mm
RAM: 2 × 2 GiByte DDR3-1333 (Corsair)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure 530W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2333ws und Acer L1916w

Bild folgt


----------



## DrSin (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hab eigentlich noch nie etwas gewonnen, aber ein Versuch kann nicht schaden 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit sieht es so aus:

MoBo / CPU: Asus P8Z88-I Deluxe, Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,2Ghz
CPU Kühler: Corsair H60i im Push-Pull mit 2 Alpenföhn Wingboost PWM
Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws, 8GB F3-12800CL9D
Netzteil: be quiet straight power e9 480w
GPU: Asus GTX670 Cu II Mini (irgendwie lahm   )
SSD: Intel X25M mit 80GB - ja sie läuft noch!
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy
Monitor: LG 27 Full HD



Achja, auf dem zweiten Bild sind GPU und NT nicht aktuell.


----------



## B1tchFight (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



doping1 schrieb:


> @B1tchFight; Das kommt weil Leute die gute Hardware verbaut haben sich auch sehr gerne innerhalb der Community darüber unterhalten. Besitzer von High-End Hardware sind dabei nun wirklich eher die "Ausnahme" (auf die Gesamtheit betrachtet). Darüber hinaus gibt es etliche arme Bastarde wie mich, die ihr nächstes Upgrade sehnlichst erwarten...
> doping



Dann frage ich mich wieso "Ihr" nicht Stück für Stück aktuelle Hardware kauft. Je nach Alter, sollte der ein oder andere doch schon arbeiten. Selbst Azubis verdienen genug, um alle 2 Jahre 1 Teil zu tauschen. Selbst tausche ich jedes Jahr 1 Teil und verkaufe das alte. Somit habe ich jährlich Ausgaben von ca. 200 Euro. Doch aktuell ist der Markt so beschissen, weil AMD mit FX so verkackt hat, dass ein Umstieg nicht lohnt und Intel viel zu teuer ist.  Deswegen habe ich eine 5 Jahre alte CPU, aber die läuft noch immer perfekt  

What ever ^^ Schlimmer als die "alten" PCs finde ich die Tatsache, dass so viele Leute total einfallslos sind und nur "mein System" und "Wunschsystem" posten. Einige haben sich hier echt Gedanken gemacht und etwas über sich und ihren PC geschrieben.  Da die Auswertung in der Redaktion subjektiv erfolgt, hoffe ich einfach mal, dass diese Leute einen kleinen Vorteil haben. Ich würde im Kreis springen und schreien, wenn ich die GTX 980Ti gewinnen würde


----------



## wodgod (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


derzeiges System

Asus X99 m WS
5820K
32 GB DDR Kingston Hyper X
960 GTX Nvidia
512 GB SM 951 SSD
CM G550 Netzteil
24 Zoll Acer Monitor

so dann wünsche ich mir mal viel Glück 

hier noch die Bilder


----------



## shl1976 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team!

möchte mich auch noch gerne bewerben für das diesjährige PIMP my PC! 

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration schwächelt besonders stark im Bereich MB und Prozessor, hier kann es schon sehr bald, sehr eng werden
um auch neueste Titel mit maximalen settings spielen zu können... Deshalb viel die Wahl auf das beste MB/CPU- zusammen mit dem RAM-Paket nicht schwer, 
um auch auf längere Zeit weiter "konkurenzfähig" zu bleiben. 
Und selbst kann ich mir bis auf weiteres nichts mehr leisten zum Aufrüsten, da ich bereits seit langem schwer krank bin und deshalb nicht Arbeiten kann  
Falls sich nun jemand fragt, wieso ich mir dann eine GTX980 leisten kann... Ich habe lange darauf gespart und musste mich aber zwischen Monitor und
einer guten GraKa oder neuem System (MB/CPU/RAM)entscheiden. Beides ging auf keinen Fall. 
Daher ist diese PCGH Aktion hier fast schon ein Segen, wenn man denn gewinnt. 
Vor allem wenn man wegen Krankheit und Schmerzen an ein Hobby zuHause gefesselt ist, mein Hobby ist nunmal mein PC und zumindest dem kann ich mit 
Unterbrechungen ein paar Stunden täglich nachgehen. 
Und bei einem Gewinn hätte ich gleich ein richtig cooles Geschenk zu Weihnachten für meine beiden Kids, nurnoch ein passendes Gehäuse aussuchen,
zusammenschrauben und fertig  besser ginge es nicht! und vor allem könnte ich sonst niemals so ein Geschenk überreichen. Das wär Klasse! *träum* 
Hier könnt Ihr nicht nur einen großen, sondern auch gleich noch 2 kleine Menschen mit einem Schlag Glücklich machen und Nachwuchs mitfördern! 

Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Mainboard/CPU: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 / AMD FX 6350
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR 22 + 14er slim Prolimatech
RAM: 4 x 4 GB DDR3 1333 PC3-10666 CL 7-7-7-21 G.Skill Ripjaws Gaming Series 
Gehäuse: Zalman H1 mit 1x200er Front Lüfter Zalman original, 2 x 140 Oben Bitfenix Spectre LED PWM weiß, 
1 x 140 Hinten Bitfenix Spectre LED PWM weiß, 1 x 120 Unten Zalman original
Netzteil: EVGA Supernova NEX650G 
GraKa: eingebaut ist i.M. GTX 560 Ti / (meine GTX980 HOF 8Pack Edition ist derzeit bei Caseking zum Austausch)
WLAN: Edimax AC1200 PCI-E
HDD´s und SSD´s: System=Samsung 120GB 840 Evo , Games=Kingston HyperX 240GB und 3 normale Daten HDD´s 1TB, 1TB, 750GB
Monitor: LG 29UB55 21:9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## StephanLanger (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi, Ich würde mich auch gern noch bewerben.

Das wäre das ausgesuchte Setup:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Und mein Setup:

Intel Core2Duo E6850 mit 3.0GHz + Asus Silent Knight Kupfer Kühler
Gigabyte GA-EP43-UD3L Mainboard
eine EVGA GTX 660
4x1 GB Ram 
OCZ Vertex 450 mit 128GB SSD
in einem Lian Li pc 7 Gehäuse
Monitor Dell UltraSharop 2405 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel glück den anderen beim Gewinnen


----------



## meddlmax (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halli Hallo
Ich möchte mich gerne beim Gewinnspiel von PCGH bewerben.

Ich habe früher vor langer Zeit bis zum umfallen gezockt, vor ein paar Jahren ist es dann aber rapide weniger geworden. Ich hatte noch am Ende meiner Gamer Karriere einen Core2duo und eine ältere Radeon Grafikkarte. 
Vor gut einem Jahr habe ich mir dann mal zum Arbeiten einen etwas größeren Monitor geholt  und da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auf meinem Tablet auch mal wieder ein paar Games ausprobiert hatte, dachte ich mir... mhmmmmm... neuer Monitor... wie das wohl mit spielen geht?

Und zack erst mal Half Life 2 installiert und von der Qualität der Grafik weggehauen gewesen... Dann dachte ich mir langsam... heeey eigentlich macht die ganze Zockerei doch wieder unheimlich Spaß... Also hab ich mir bei ebay einen gebrauchten Gaming PC geschossen und da auch nochmal die Grafikkarte etwas umgegraded... 
Aber ich stelle doch fest, dass 3 - 4 Jahre alte Hardware bei neueren Games auch wirklich an Ihre Grenzen kommt und auch in der 1680*1050er Auflösung bei mittlerer Detailstufe bei meinem momentanen Sucht Game Battlefield 4 der eine oder andere heftige Framedrop den Spass vermiest. 
Und da ich zur Zeit doch ein Armer Student bin, ist die Aufrüsterei dann für die Zukunft doch ein recht unrealistischer Spass.



Also würde ich mich sehr freuen zu den Glücklichen zu gehören, deren PC durch diese Bewerbung gepimpt wird.

Ich habe mir die Folgende Kombination überlegt:


Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan steckt in meinem PC folgende Hardware:
Corei5 2300 + Board von MSI 
12GB Ram
GTX 680 von ASUS
eine kleine SSD und 1 TB HDD

rennt eigentlich ganz okay, aber für die Zukunft ist dann doch bald schluss.

Die Idee dahinter habe ich mir folgendermaßen überlegt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben. Ich möchte gerne mit höheren Details spielen können las ich das jetzt kann und die GTX980ti ist für den Heimgebrauch wohl optimal

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
ein leister PC ist eine feine Sache... möchte den ja nicht nur zum Spielen mit Kopfhörern benutzen sondern auch zum Arbeiten und wenn da ständig was sirrt und summt stört das immens

SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Hab zwar schon eine SSD drin stecken, aber die ist bald voll mit normalen Programmen und Daten und Betriebssystem. Die Steam/Origin Bibliothek muss ihren Platz leider auf der lahmen normalen HDD finden. Und ich war wirklich erschreckt wie groß die Games in den letzten Jahren geworden sind. Hier mal 25GB da mal 40GB.... Dmals fand ich es schon krass wenn ein spiel mal 2,5Gb groß war die Baldurs Gate etc
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Momentan ist ein NoName netzteil verbaut, und ich befürchte dass es mir um die Ohren fliegen würde, wenn da ne dicke GTX 980ti dran hängt. (musste eh extra Adapter Kabel kaufen um die 680er dranzuhängen...

Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Naja eigentlich wär mir der 27 Zöller lieber gewesen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben leider... Aber ein FullHD 24 Zöller dürfte eine gewaltige Steigerung gegenüber meinem 1050p 22 Zöller sein, der noch mit Adapter und VGA anschluss an der Graka hängt.

Und naja... wenn mandie alten ausgetauschten Komponenten verkauft und bissl spart ist vielleicht auch noch ein Upgrade von Board und Prozessor drin...


----------



## Sheidogis (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Wunsch von Stromspar auf Highend PC:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Meine Hardware:
CPU: i5 2500k
Mainboard: Asrock Z77e-ITX
RAM: 2x4Gb Kingston Hyperx 1600
Grafikkart: Asus Gtx 750 Ti Oc an PCIe Riser
Netzteil:  Streacom 150w PicoPsu
Festplatte: 120gb 840 evo mSata
Cpu Kühler: Scythe Kozuti 

Bild leider nur im ausgebauten Zustand


----------



## Kojak1908 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mitmachen, da ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres PCGH lese und nur gelegentlich im Forum gelesen habe.
Aber da nun mein Mainboard immer häufiger spinnt, dachte ich nun: "egal, ich gewinn schon nie im Lotto, also versuch ich es hier einmal.
Denn nur der, der  es Probiert kann auch Träumen."

Mein System:
CPU: Intel i5 2500k
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen2
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce 650 Ti 2gb
Mainboard: Asus P9Z68-V Pro/Gen3
RAM: 16 Gb 1300- DDR3
DVD-Laufwerk: Brenner LG
Festplatten: WD Green 2Tb, WD Black 750gb, Kingston SSD 125 Gb, Samsung SSD 850 250gb
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution xt 530Watt
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgart
Monitor: Acer G276HL, Acer T230H

Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)



p.s.

Da ich nicht wirklich treu und bettelnd gucken kann, lasse ich das von meinen Hunden (Homer und Dexter) übernehmen


----------



## RudiDerChiller (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo
Ich möchte auch mal mein Glück versuchen^^
Bei meinem aktuellen System schwächelt die Grfaikkarte und die würde ich gerne auswechseln da ich bei vielen aktuellen spielen  nurnoch zwischen mittel und niedrig spielen kann.
Und  Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte mochten mich wohl nich so da is jeweils ein ram und eine hdd kaputt gegangen aber das werd ich erst nächstes jahr bestellen^^

Mein Wunschs System:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:
Gigabyte G1 SNIPER Z97
Intel Core I5 4690K
6GB DDR3 Ram
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
AMD HD 6950 2GB Sapphire
500GB HDD
OCZ StealthXstream II 600W
Chieftec BH-01B-U3


----------



## winnimrs (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich bewerbe mich um eine PC-Aufrüstung.

Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentaner PC:

Intel Core i7 3770K Box
ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4
16 GB G.SKILL Ares DDR3-1600 Dual Kit
VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition 3GB
Crucial SSD 256GB  MX100 Serie
Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Gehäuse: no name
Monitor: Philips 190V Auflösung1280x1024 mit 60Hz
Festplatten Samsung 1TB und WD Green 2TB

Aufrüstung WARUM?
Damit der PC noch einige Jahre zukunftssicher ist und auch die Monitor Umstellung endlich gelingt!

Liebe Grüße

Euer WINNI


----------



## Thomas1405 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe ein Asrock z 77 Extreme4
I7 3770 (Wassergekühlt mit 360 und 240 Radiator) 
8GB DDR3 CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600
SanDisk SSD 128GB MLC SATA600   mit Win.10 darauf
Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 4GB
Enermax Revolution87+ Netzteil 850 Watt  (halbes Jahr alt)
EKL Alpenföhn Alpine Touch, 5.25" Lüfter Steuerung
1TB Festplatte
THERMALTAKE Core V51 Gehäuse

Ich würde mich sehr über die neuen teile freuen da ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe.
Hochachtungsvoll und Liebe Grüße Holzer Thomas


----------



## Fr34kyD (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich will hier nicht rum heuchlern . würde mich einfach nur mal freuen zu weihnachten was geschenkt zu bekommen. 

Wünsche eine Schöne Kriegsfreie Vorweihnachtszeit . jedem der das hier liest .


Zu Weihnachten hätte ich gerne :

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Aktuelles Setup:
i7-4790 mit NoName Kühler
16gb Noname Ram
1TB Toshiba platte
gtx 960 2gb
corsair cx430m
27 + 22 zoll monitore von LG 
Gehäuse Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Windowed


----------



## Kamui166 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, 

auch ich bewerbe mich um einen Pimp-My-PC! Hier der kopierte Text:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine vorhandene Hardware:

- CPU:  Intel I7 2600k
- Mainboard: Asus P8Z68 Gen
- 8GB RAM 1333Mhz
- Nvidia GTX 970 MSI 4G
- Creative Soundblaster Karte
- BeQuiet DarkRock 2 Cooler
-Monitor: Yamakasi 27Zoll



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## bibabutzemann123 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eure Aktion passt wie die Faust aufs Auge (in dem Fall auf Meines).

Ich bin gerade dabei, mein System aufzurüsten.
Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher habe ich bereits über ebay Kleinanzeigen an den Mann gebracht und mir so sage und schreibe bereits 144 Euro an Einnahmen generiert. Damit hätte ich mir jedoch nicht einmal eine ordentliche Grafikkarte  anschaffen können und noch fleißig beisteuern müssen.

Mein System sieht aktuell wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: Gigabyte EP45 DS3 (mit extra Netzwerkkarte, da onboard defekt)
Gehäuse: Silentmax ST11 (uralt und selbst gebraucht über Kleinanzeigen gekauft mit dicker Dämmung im Inneren (Komponenten werden schön warm )
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400  mit 3Ghz (war mal eine Kaufempfehlung (von euch oder vom CT Magazin)
Festplatte: WD Caviar Black mit 500GB (habe mir eine externe mit 3TB dazugekauft als Filme und Bildergrab)
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 80er Silentmax
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD4870 (über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen bereits verkauft für 35€)
Netzteil: war ein älteres BeQuiet (über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen bereits verkauft für 47€)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB von OCZ & 2x 1GB von Corsair (über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen bereits verkauft für 40 & 22€)
Monitor: Dell mit 23 Zoll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgendes:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Dann müsste ich mir nur noch selbst eine GraKa, Netzteil und eine SSD zulegen und ich wäre auf Wolke7 (nicht auf Wolke4)
Anstelle des Monitors hätte ich nichts gegen das bequiet! Straight power10-CM mit 600Watt einzuwenden und den besseren CPU Kühler (falls das geht, von den Punkten her würde es passen).


----------



## XMode (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So dann werfe ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring 
Mein aktuelles System kommt langsam in die Jahre und ein-zwei Komponenten auszutauschen hilft leider nicht mehr viel, da wäre eine neue Plattform als Ausgangspunkt für weiteres Aufrüsten schön.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappen würde und das neue System dann mit einer neuen Grafikkarte bestücken.


Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASRock H61M/U3S3
CPU: intel i5 2400 
Kühler:  intel standard Kühler (im Sommer am Limit)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 Noname
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 550Ti
SSD: 250GB Samsung EVO 850
HDD: 500GB Seagate Barracuda
Netzteil: 750W CombatPower (wirkt überdimensioniert hat aber höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Watt)

+PCI-Karte mit zusätzlichen USB 2.0 Anschlüssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunschystem:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## jonig (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

eure Aktion kommt zu einem guten Zeitpunkt. Mein in die Jahre gekommenes System hat mittlerweile echte Probleme aktuelle Spiele noch flüssig darzustellen. Es wird Zeit für ein Upgrade. Wenn ich es dann noch umsonst bekomme, umso besser 

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Corsair 800D (für 100 Euro auf ebay günstig bekommen)
Mainboard: ASUS M4N68T 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x4 945 (uralt)
Grafikkarte: GTX 560 Ti (viel zu langsam)
Netzteil: ModXStream Pro 600W 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gb DDR3 Elixir
Fetsplatten: 1Tb HDD und 90Gb SSD
Kühler: Corsair H100i (wird vor Transport wegen des Wassers ausgebaut)

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mainboard und Prozessor würde ich mir dann privat nachkaufen. Den DDR4-Ram legt einfach dabei (passt nicht auf Mainboard), den baue ich selber ein, wenn ich ein passendes Mainboard habe.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und Weihnachten kommt dieses Jahr für mich früher


----------



## dasManu (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich bei euch zum Aufrüsten. Mein folgendes Wunsch-Setup sieht so aus. SIEHE auch GANZ UNTEN.
------------
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder ein Gehäuse

---------
Da ich bereits das Silentbase 800 Silver mit 3 Zusatz Lüftern habe, spare ich dieses in meinem Setup. (das Window Kit wird erst zu Weihnachten verbaut)
Bisher arbeitet in meinen Computer ein 3570k , der von meine Termalright Archeon SBE2 gekühlt und auf einen MSI z77 Mpower verbaut ist.
Der Prozessor und der RAM von  16 Gb 1600 ddr3 in Verbindung mit dem Mainboard stellen meinen Flaschenhals dar. SSD, und Netzteil sind vorhanden.
Da die Grafikeinheit in Form meiner Gigabyte GTX 980 auch nicht aufgerüstet werden soll, habe ich diese auch nicht aufgeführt.
Auf meinen Monitor BenQ 27 Zoll 120 Hz Monitor läuft in FULLHD eh vieles mit 3stelligen Frames, daher sollte eine höhere native Auflösung her.

Mit einem QHD Monitor ,einem schnellen Board mit sparsameren CPU könnte ich endlich auch den Rest meiner Komponenten ausreizen.

!!!!!!!!!!!Falls ich gezogen werde und mein Wunschupgrade erhalte,
möchte ich meine bisher genutzten Komponenten, die noch fast zeitgemäß sind !!!! Spenden !!!! an PCGH zur freien Verfügung.!!! 

Bestehend aus meinen funktionierenden, genutzten Komponenten:

"MSI Z77 Mpower, i5- 3570k mit verbautem Termalright Archeon SBE-2, 2x8GB DDR 1600 Corsair Vengance LP, 
sowie meinen Monitor, BENQ TXL, 27Zoll FHD mit 120Hz "

Das würde ich PCGH zur Verfügung stellen um einem anderen bedürftigen Gamer mit "Mittlerer Grafikkarte und vorhandenem Gehäuse" weiter zu helfen.
Dann werden nämlich 2 Wünsche wahr gemacht.
Meine und die von Jemandem, wo PCGH sicher entscheiden kann, wem mein vorheriges Setup schmecken könnte.
Meine Spende geht natürlich nur, wenn unsere Freunde von PCGH das organisieren und verwalten möchten / können / wollen / dürfen!!!!!

Anderenfalls bleibt es bei unserem  guten Willen und Netten Ideen.  

Lieben Gruß und Danke. 

Manuel

PS.: Ich weiß nicht ob schon wer anderes eine ähnliche Idee hatte, dann bitte verzeiht, dass ich in meiner Mittagspause keine Zeit habe 134 Seiten zu lesen.


----------



## FloW0906 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die coole Aktion und nun direkt zu meiner Bewerbung! 

Geschichte meines PCs:

Ende 2007/Anfang 2008 habe ich mein derzeitiges System nach diversen Test u.a. von PCGH/PC-Games und bestem (Halb-) Wissen zusammengestellt und seitdem nur minimale Änderungen vorgenommen. Über die Jahre hat mir der Rechner immer gute Dienste geleitstet und bis auf den Wechsel von Ram (4 GB waren irgendwann nicht mehr genug) und Grafikkarte (von einer 8800 GT auf eine Nvidia 560 Ti) vor etwa 3 Jahren, sowie dem Einbau einer SSD vor etwa 6 Monaten ist das Grundgerüst erhalten geblieben. Von dem damaligen "High-End", ist inzwischen allerdings nur noch das "End" übergeblieben. Dies hat mir vor wenigen Wochen das immernoch lauffähige be quiet Dark Power Pro P6 Netzteil mit lautem Spulenfiepen und Einbrüchen bei Strom/Spannung, die zu Abstürzen führten, vor Augen geführt. Daher wird es nun höchste Zeit für ein Upgrade des Systems, doch derzeit ist die Kasse recht leer.

Derzeitiges System:

Mainboard:	Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
CPU:	Intel Core 2 Duo Q6600 @2,4 Ghz
CPU-Kühler:	Zalman Tower Kühler
RAM:	2x 4 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte:	EVGA Nvidia Geforce 560 Ti
HDD/SSD:	2x 500 GB Western Digital WD5000AAKS & 250 GB Samsung Evo
Netzteil:	be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse:	Coolermaster mit 3x Gehäuselüfter und Akasa Lüftersteuerung
Monitor:	Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewünschtes Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich welche Komponenten gewählt?

Mainboard ODER Grafikkarte:
--> Ganz klar Mainboard mit CPU, da mein Rechner neben dem Gaming auch zwischendurch für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen (u.a. Matlab) herhalten muss. Hier erhoffe ich mir durch einen aktuellen i5 mit offenenem Multiplikator einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub. Einen i7 benötige ich dagegen jedoch nicht, da dieser in Spielen gemäß euren Tests nur einen marginalen Geschwindigkeitsschub bringt. Zudem leistet die 560 Ti noch gute Dienste und ist eines der neuesten Bauteile meines derzeitigen Systems.

CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets:
--> Neue CPU --> Neuer Lüfter ist das offensichtliche Argument, da der alte Sockel nicht mit dem neuen Kopatibel und außerdem auch einige Jahre alt ist. Zudem wähle ich weiter unten ein neues Gehäuse mit schon eingebauten Lüftern aus  Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist es geworden, da er sehr stylisch aussieht und ich gerne einen kaum hörbaren Betrieb erreichen möchte.

Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD:
--> Durch das neue Mainboard benötige ich auch neuen Ram. Mein alter DDR3 Ram bringt mich hier nicht weiter. Zudem habe ich eine SSD installiert, die mir derzeit völlig ausreicht.

Netzteil von be quiet! ODER Gehäuse:
--> Wie oben geschildert, hat sich mein uraltes be quiet! Netzteil vor wenigen Wochen verabschiedet und ich habe es gegen ein brandneues Netzteil von be quiet! ausgetauscht. Die Leistung von diesem reicht auch für die neue Prozessorgeneration aus und daher habe ich das Gehäuse gewählt. Hier reicht mir die "kleine" Variante, da ich keine Ambitionen habe mehrere Grafikkarten und dutzend Festplatten im Gehäuse unterzubringen. Zudem ist mir eine bessere Isolierung wichtiger als ein Sichtfenster.

Monitor:
--> Hier habe ich mich an meinen derzeitigen 27-Zoller gewöhnt und finde die Größe optimal für Zocken und Arbeiten, daher habe ich die größte Variante des Bildschirms ausgewählt.

Soviel zu meiner Bewerbung  

Vielen Dank in jedem Fall für die coole Aktion


----------



## crass127 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
auch ich möchte mich hier noch bewerben und meinen PC eventuell noch etwas zu pimpen.


Hier meine Wunsch Komponeten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentan aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770 (undervoltet)
Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx 670+ Accelero Hybrid 120
Mainboard: Biostar Hi-Fi B85S3+
Netzteil: SuperFlower Golden Green 450 Watt
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Pro rot 4x4 GB 1866MHZ
Festplatten: 2x 1TB Seagate/ 1x Crucial 512GB
Gehäuse: Antect Titan
CPU-Kühler: Artic Freezer Xtreme


Nun etwas zu den Problem Zonen.
Die Gtx 670 hat langsam ausgedient, Grund dafür ist der gestiegene Anspruch der neuen Titel die dieses Jahr raus kamen. Des weiteren bin ich ein großer Fan von Downsampling, es ist eine super Sache, ältere Games aufzufrischen, wie etwas Stalker oder MassEffekt.
Der Speicherplatz auch der System und Spiele SSD wird auch langsam knapp, deshalb habe ich mich für eine weitere SSD entschieden.
Meine Gehäuse und die entsprechenden Lüfter sind auch in die Jahre gekommen und vom Gehäuse her wäre eine neuer „Farbanstrich „ auch mal sehr nett und ansehnlich, im Daddel-Kämmerlein.

Nun noch etwas zu dieser Aktion hier.
Ich finde eure Arbeit für die PC-Hardware und Spieler Gemeinde wichtig und richtig gut.
Auch die Möglichkeit, durch gelegentliche Aktionen, den Spieler zu helfen.
Etwa durch Verlosungen, Wettbewerbe oder Tester-Aktionen.

Macht bitte weiter so, mit eurer tollen Arbeit und allen anderen Mitbewerbern wünsche ich ebenso viel Erfolg.

Grüße aus Bamberg von Crass127


----------



## blauerklaus777 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: HP Z400 zum Dream PC*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hier noch bewerben und meine HP-Workstation eventuell noch etwas zu pimpen.
Eure Aktion kommt zu einem guten Zeitpunkt. Mein in die Jahre gekommenes HP-System hat mittlerweile 
echte Probleme mit der  NVIDIA Quadro Grafikarte und ein zu lautes Netzteil  Es wird Zeit für ein Upgrade. 


Hier mein PC-System:
Modell:  
       HP Z400 Desktop PC Workstation 

Betriebssystem:
	Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

CPU:
	Intel Xeon W3550 @ 3.07GHz	
	Bloomfield 45nm Technologie
       Socket 1366 LGA

RAM:
  	8,00GB Triple Kanal DDR3 @ 532MHz (7-7-7-20)

Motherboard:
	Hewlett-Packard 0AE4h
       Chipsatz Modell  X58

Grafik:
	 256 MB NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 (NVIDIA)

Monitor:
        HT271HPB (1920x1080@59Hz)


Speicher:
	111GB SanDisk SDSSDHII120G (SSD)
	 931GB SAMSUNG HD103SI (SATA)

Optische Laufwerke:
	HP DVD A DH16AAL

Audio:
	High Definition Audio-Gerät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Wunsch Komponeten:


Dream Upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Nun noch etwas zu dieser Aktion hier.
Ich finde eure Arbeit für die PC-Hardware und Spieler Gemeinde wichtig und richtig gut.
Auch die Möglichkeit, durch gelegentliche Aktionen, den Spieler zu helfen.
Etwa durch Verlosungen, Wettbewerbe oder Tester-Aktionen.

Macht bitte weiter so, mit eurer tollen Arbeit und allen anderen Mitbewerbern wünsche ich ebenso viel Erfolg.


----------



## Metuschelach (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Tach,

na denn will ich auch mal mein zartes Fingerchen recken und Bedarf anmelden:

Mein System:



Komponente|now|then|Punkte
Gehäuse|Chieftec Mesh CA-01B-B-SL Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/silber|
Netzteil|be quiet! BQT P5-470W-S1.3 Blackline|be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W|4
Mainboard|Asus H87-Pro
CPU|Intel Core i5 4570
Kühler|boxed|be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3|3
RAM|G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Grafikkarte|Sapphire HD 7750 Ultimate|MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G |14
Soundkarte|Asus Xonar DG
SSD|Samsung 840 EVO (120 GB)|SSD 480 bis 520 GByte|6
Festplatte|WD Red 3 TB
Optisches Laufwerk|LG BH16NS40
Lüfter (Gehäuse)|1*120 mm, 2*92 mm, alle von ebm.papst
Monitor|Samsung Syncmaster 2443BW|iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1|14
Punkte|||41

*Warum die Komponenten (sehr ernst)?*

Die Entscheidung pro Grafikkarte war einfach: Ich habe den 4570 bisher nicht einmal ansatzweise ins Schwitzen gebracht, hier sehe ich für einen Plattformwechsel allenfalls mittelfristig Bedarf.

Schwieriger war indes die Frage, welche Grafikkarte es denn dann sein soll. Letztlich habe ich mich für die goldenen Mitte entschieden. Sie sollte einen beachtlichen Leistungszuwachs im Hinblick auf die bereits vorhandene Sapphire darstellen, gleichzeiztig aber auch potent genug sein, um den (ebenfalls begehrten) 27 Zoll Monitor mit ausreichend Bildern zu versorgen. Die 980ti scheint mir – zumal für meine Bedürfnisse – absoluter Overkill 

Schwierig war auch die Entscheidung zwischen CPU-Kühler ODER Lüfter-Sets. Da das vorhandene Gehäuse jedoch im Bereich der Festplatten und somit als Frontlüfter ohnehin „nur“ 92 mm Lüfter erlaubt, habe ich mich letztlich für einen CPU-Kühler entschieden.
Zwar bin ich auch mit dem boxed-Kühler bisher ganz zufrieden, aber mit den angebotenen kann dieser natürlich nicht mithalten. Da reichlich Platz vorhanden ist, darf es dann gerne auch der DARK ROCK PRO sein.

Nachdem bereits 8 GB RAM verbaut sind, die ich bisher kaum auslasten konnte, würde ich mich klar für eine weitere SSD entscheiden. Der Einbau einer SSD war für mich bisher die mit Abstand am deutlichsten wahrnehmbare Aufrüstung. Da die vorhandene 120er, zumal in einem Dual-Boot System (Win 8.1 Pro und Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) nur für die notwendigsten Programme ausreicht, würde eine weitere SSD im Bereich um 500 GB hier sicherlich einen deutlichen Leistungszuwachs bieten.

Die Frage, ob Netzteil von be quiet! ODER Gehäuse stellte sich aufgrund der Entscheidung pro Grafikkarte nicht wirklich: Das mittlerweile 10 Jahre alte vorhandene Netzteil dürfte mit der Grafikkarte deutlich überfordert sein. Auch hier fiel die Entscheidung auf die goldene Mitte.

Bleibt der Monitor: Ganz ehrlich, Monitore können doch gar nicht groß genug sein, man wird ja auch nicht jünger 


*Warum solltet Ihr Euch für mich entscheiden (nicht immer so ernst):*

- Kabelmanagment, was ist das?
- Ihr wollt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich Weihnachten mit meiner Familie verbringen muss, das hält doch keiner aus
- die letzten Spiele, die ich gespielt habe sind Skyrim und Amnesia – The Dark Descent
- in meinem Alter kauft man PC Komponenten ansonsten sehr „vernünftig“ ein (man stellt sich dann Fragen wie z. B. ob man wirklich ne Grafikkarte für mehr als 200 Steine braucht etc. pp. und beantwortet diese dann sehr „nüchtern“)
- weil ich es mir am meisten gönne 
- ich will endlich mal wieder ne MSI Komponente, die mich wirklich überzeugt
- ich will auch mal wieder über die Grafikkarten von anderen lästern (Waaaas? Mit so ner Diashow-Grafikkarte würde ich nieeeeee spielen wollen *höhö*)
- weil ich ansonsten das Abo kündige *hihi*
- weil auch ich meine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe nur durch neuere Hardware kompensieren kann


*Anmerkung (Schlusswort)*
Die Idee ist an sich gut, allerdings scheint mir, dass ein tatsächlich sinnvolles Pimpen doch mehr Spielraum braucht sprich flexibler sein muss. Mir fehlt z. B. ein Board in microATX, mir fehlt auch die Möglichkeit (ggfs. gegen Malus-Punkte) zwei Komponenten aus einer Kategorie zu nehmen (z.B. Gehäuse UND Netzteil) oder auch durch Verzicht auf eine bestimmte Kategorie Bonus-Punkte zu ergattern usw.

Nichts desto trotz: Thumbs up!

Viel Spaß beim Auswählen der Sieger


----------



## NF1980 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

seit Wochen beschäftige ich mich damit, mit welchen Komponenten ich meinen in die Jahre gekommenen PC aufrüste und dann lese ich von dieser mega coolen Aktion hier.

Natürlich bin ich (auf dem letzten Drücker!) dabei und bewerbe mich für folgende Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: A+ Case Diablo Advanced V2
Mainboard: ASUS xxxxxx Deluxe (weiß nicht genau)
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühler: Corsair H55
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7970
Soundkarte: Creative Fatality
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W 80+ Platinum (wurde schon nachgerüstet, da altes kaputt ging)
Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin DDR2 800 8GB
Fetsplatten: 128 GB SSD + 1 TB SSD
Monitor: Acer 27"

Sollte ich einer der sein die das unfassbare Glück haben, werde ich noch folgende Komponenten dazu kaufen, damit der PC perfekt wird:

ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero
ASUS USB 3.1 Frontpanel Typ A
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed o. Kühler
Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB M.2

Ich bin gespannt und drücke aber auch allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

Viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Foto entstand bei einem Netzteil Test)


----------



## Grizzly311 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So das wären dann meine Wunschkomponenten

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan verbaute Komponenten

Mainboard ASUS M5A78L / CPU AMD FX 4100 / AM3+
Kühler Big Shuriken 2 B
RAM: 2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-1333 Transcend
Netzteil Thermaltake Paris 650W
Grafikkarte Nvidia 560 Twin Frozer mit 2GiByte 
500 GiByte Festplatte
Monitor Asus 27 L VS278Q
Alles in einem Billiggehäuse mehr schlecht als recht verbaut wie man sieht. Neu sind das Netzteil und das Mainboard. Das Gehäuse soll als nächstes ersetzt werden. Das hätte zwar schon passiert sein sollen, aber da mein Monitor im Sommer dann meinte, es ist zu heiß und mir den Dienst aufkündigte, musste ein neues Gehäuse erst mal warten. Mit dem Gewinnspiel bietet sich jetzt die, wenn auch nur sehr geringe, Chance an einen Rechner zu kommen der dann für längere Zeit „up to date“ ist und mit den übrig bleibenden Komponenten und der einen oder anderen Ergänzung, meinem Sohn zu Weihnachten eine große Überraschung zu bereiten.


----------



## _Blub_ (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

nach meinem „wilden“ Ausritt in den „Mini-Wahn“ um ein halbwegs spieletaugliches ITX Gehäuse zu füllen, möchte ich jetzt wieder in größere und hoffentlich auch kühlere sowie leisere Gebiete vorstoßen. 

Mein derzeitiges System ist:

Gehäuse: Inter-Tech ITX E-D3 Mini-ITX
Mainboard: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i5-4590
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 2048MB MSI Radeon R9 270X Gaming 2G ITX Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Festplatte: Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO Basic
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modula 80+
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L


Als Upgrade wünsche ich mir folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Sicher muss dann demnächst noch die Grafikkarte weichen! Ein Wechsel der Grafikkarte fällt mir aber leichter als sämtliche anderen Komponenten zu tauschen. Persönlich hatte ich noch nicht das Glück High-End Komponenten zu verwenden, da diese doch sehr kostspielig sind, daher freue ich mich sehr über diese tolle Aktion von Euch!

Hier noch die Bilder zu meinem System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für diese Möglichkeit!
Grüße
_Blub_


----------



## The-Rock_Jack (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Halo erst mal
warum hir mich mich wellen soltet mh .
Keine anung . ich fürte gehrne schun zeit bare Jahren wider mit freunde zu Golegen zusamen Zucken .  ist mir aber leiter nicht möcklich da mein PC einwach wil zu alt ist.
ich versoche zu zeit mit nach und nach teile für einen neun pc zu kaufen aber klabt leiter nicht so wie ich es mir gedacht haben.

das wehren die teile die ich gerne hette .

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



mein alter PC bestet aus folgenten teilen. 
Mainbort:  Asus M2N32-SLi Delux
Prozesor:  AMD 6000+ ( Genauer Bezeichnung weis ich nicht mehr )
Krafikarte: Geforce GT520  ( Habe ich eine neue da die ich noch nicht verwenten kan und zwarDie  AMD R390 Nitro)
Ram: DDD 2  Corsair XMS2  1GB ˟4      also im gesamten 4GB  
Netzteil: Chieftec 500w   ( habe aber ein neues netzteil schun da und zwar das BeQuiet PruePOWER 630W 80+Bronze)
Festblate: 1 SATA120Gb und eine SATA 500  und beckume die tage noch eine SSD Samsung EVO 850 mit 120GB.

Wehre echt cool wehn ich einer der gefiner wehre damit ich auch mal wider Zucken kan. da es sich mit weiteren teillen kaufen leiter erst im laufe tes nesten Jahres mach bar wehre für mich .


----------



## Woyzeck (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Go for NVIDIA VR SLI!

Das brächte mich Terameter weit nach vorn:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Im Zentrum diesen Fortschritts steht die GTX 970 Gaming 4G, die meiner verbauten mehr als ebenbürtig ist: Das ist mir so wichtig, weil ich kürzlich erst auf ein SLI-Mainboard (Z77) aufgerüstet habe (Gebrauchtkauf), da ich mich dafür interessiere wie Oculus VR mit NVIDIA VR SLI harmonieren wird. 

2x GTX 970 scheinen bezüglich der zu erwartenden Leistungsaufnahme dafür perfekt geeignet zu sein; Dennoch muss aber ein starkes Dark Power Pro her (mein aktuelles Netzteil habe ich für 20€ inklusive Lieferung erstanden und ich mag ihm nicht recht trauen: Es ist ein Gorilla drauf!).

Arbeitsspeicher und CPU-Kühlleistung sind bei meiner Maschine noch genügend vorhanden, aber die vielen verbauten Lüfter sind von minderer Qualität. Die noch immer brauchbare Kompaktwasserkühlung giert daher nach den Silent Wings 2! 
Zu meiner Schande habe ich mit der Anschaffung einer SSD bisher gewartet, endlich erscheinen große SSDs erschwinglich zu sein. Deshalb geht viel des Budget hier rein, eine der vielen HDDs hat jetzt endgültig ausgedient und kommt in die Museumsschublade.

An der Monitorfront versammeln sich bisher zwei 24" Monitore von 2004 und 2007, die zwar anständig auflösen, mich für ernsthafte Reaktionszeiten leider an den Projektor zwingen; Zocken kann man an denen nun wirklich nicht mehr, ganz im Gegensatz zum Iiyama ProLite: Vielleicht sind ja die alten Monitore schuldig an meiner Sehnsucht nach Oculus VR, gepaart mit den guten Erfahrungen mit 3D auf dem Projektor...

Hier die Basis für den VR-Traum:

Intel Core i7 3770K (gekühlt via Corsair H100) &
1x NVIDIA GTX 970 auf
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (mit 4x GSkill DDR3 1866 4GiByte)
6x HDD (diverse Größen & Hersteller)
in 
Corsair Cabide 300 Gehäuse
an SyncMaster 2443/noch ein Museumsreifer Samsung von 2004/BenQ W1070

Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurkishBlend (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi zusammen,
wer hätte Gedacht, dass der Weihnachtsmann in meinem schönen Fürth wohnt und (hoffentlich) mir mein persönliches Weihnachten mit neuen Super-Komponenten perfekt machen kann 

Nach langem hin und her
inkl. ein paar grauen Haaren mehr (WOW, das reimt sich sogar)... Meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------
Mein aktueller Rechner:
Gehäuse: Cougar (Evolution)
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 + Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe (genaue Typbezeichnung fehlt)
RAM: 4 x 4 GB DDR3 (Corsair Vengeance)
Netzteil: Cougar (genaue Typbezeichnung fehlt)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2333SW
Grafikkarte: ASUS Geforce GTX 670
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro (250 GB)
HDD: Samsung (2TB)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein aktuelles System habe ich gebraucht von einem Bekannten gekauft und beim Versuch das Innenleben von Nikotin-Resten und Staub-Haufen zu reinigen, habe ich GENAU alles das falsch gemacht, was ihr bei PCGH eigtl. versucht uns immer in Euren tollen Tutorials beizubringen 
Ergebnis der Reinigung:
-2 der 4 RAM-Riegel sind jetzt hinüber
-auf dem Mainboard ist einer der Arretierungen für die RAM abgebrochen
-CPU-Kühler ist so laut, dass man das Gefühl hat, die Kugeln für die Lottoziehung werden bei mir im Rechner gemischt und danach gezogen

Genug jetzt Euch was vorgeheult... ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!!
Tolle Aktion... weiter so PCGH!!! 

P.S.: falls ich gezogen werde, bringe ich Euch den Rechner sowieso persönlich vorbei... wohne ja gleich ums Eck 
-


----------



## kurus (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

hier meine Traum Kombi:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

RAM muss ich halt selber kaufen weil ja SSD(kleiner) und RAM nicht gleichzeitig geht.
Auch ne alte Grafikkarte (7770 liegt noch rum) kommt dann erst mal rein.

Glaube zwar eh nicht dass es was wird, aber die alte Kiste könnte schon dringend einen (oder ein ?) Pimp gebrauchen.
Läuft zwar soweit noch ganz gut aber an neuere Spiele brauche ich nicht zu denken.
Daher wäre ein solches System natürlich super für die nächsten Jahre,

Altware:

CPU: 
AMD Athlon II X3 455 

Board:
GA-870A-USB3

RAM:
2x 4GB DDR3 

Grafik:
ATI Radeon HD 3870

FPL: 
120GB SSM CrucialM4
1TB 
500GB

Monitor:
22" Samsung

Netzteil:
400W Corsair


Also wie man sieht bräuchte der wirklich ein Update.

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Leute, 

bin seit ca 2007 treuer monatlicher Leser und würde mich natürlich freuen wenn ich Hand an mein bestes Stück anlegt. 
Leider ist mein Rechner während des Studiums zu einer Ansammlung von "NOT-Reparatur" (Mainboardtausch unmittelbar vor einem Abgabetermin) und "Gelegenheitskäufen" da unschlagbar günstig(GTX980Ti) verkommen. 

Mein aktuelles System gestaltet sich derzeit so: 

CPU: Intel i5-3570K @4.3GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E 
MB:  ASRock Z77 Pro4 (Reperaturkauf)
RAM: Corsair Vengance DDR3-1866 8GB
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Zx & Sennheiser RS180 
[beides Geschenke^^]
GPU: EVGA GTX980Ti  Gaming ACX 2.0+Backplate
[Neuanschaffung!!  da wie gesagt unschlagbar günstig <580€]
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition + USB3.0 Frontupgrade
Festplatten: Samsung 840EVO 240GB & Crucial M500 480GB
Lüfter: welche im Gehäuse drinnen waren, gedrosselt mit 5V & 7V Adapter Eigenbau
Monitor: LG MD2380 LCD-TV  
[Überbleibsel aus meiner 11qm Studentenbude /der Traum wäre 4K Monitior]

Gewünschtes Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

An und für sich sind meine Komponenten nicht schlecht, jedoch ist nichts an dem Rechner mehr so, wie es mal geplant war. Zunächst das Mainboard, musste ich in einer Hauruckaktion kaufen, das nächstbeste was ich auf die schnelle bekam, da ich meine Abgabefrist in der FH ein paar tage später nicht versäumen durfte. Leider ist die Entscheidung zu dem Board gefallen als ich noch eine Soundblaster Xfi-Fatality Professional Gamer (PCI) mein eigen nannte. Grausamerweise schenkte mir meine Freunding 6 Wochen später zu Weihnachten die Creative Sound Blaster Zx. Was mich bei der Aufteilung der Erweiterungsslots des Mainboards mit meiner 2,5-Slot Gtx680Phantom in Schwierigkeiten brachte. 
Die Traumkarte wäre die Zotac GTX980Ti Extreme gewesen. Nicht gekauft da Kollision mit Soundkarte bevor stünde. Daher die EVGA, weil ich sie echt billig bekommen habe...
 Das alles sind die Gründe warum ich eine NEUE Platform mit i7 Prozessor haben möchte. Auf dem MSI Board gibt es keine Slot Konflikte. Und der i7 packt doch nochmal was auf die haben Seite. 
Mein altes Netzteil ist mit seinen fast 10 Jahren der "Dorfälteste" und hat viele Generationen von CPU's und GPU's überlebt und sich die Rente verdient. 
Monitor seitig bin ich hin und her gerissen...Die gesamte Auswahl lässt mich verzweifeln- Kein 4K-Monitor dabei 

Anonsten wünsche ich allen die das lesen viels Spaß dabei sich über das gewürfelte System kaputt zu lachen . Ich hoffe auch wenn ich nicht gezogen werde, dass ich noch viele tolle Jahre mit PCGH erleben werde. Macht weiter so Leute, euer Heft ist gut Eure Redakteure sind cool drauf, sehr tolle Disskussionen geführt auf den Messen die ich besucht habe 
Und irgendwie wäre ich ohne EUCH nie in der Hardware und OC-Szene angelangt also VIELEN DANK 

PS: Foto vom PC reiche ich ein, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme 

Beste Grüße 

Stefan Wald




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL R2
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Grafikkarte: VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 + Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Viper 3 Saphire Blue Kit 16GB / DDR3-2400
Speicher: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + OCZ Trion 100 480GB + Western Digital WD Green 2TB
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1
Sonstige Erweiterungskarten: ASUS Xonar Essence STX

Bilder des Innenraums finden sich im Anhang.

Als Erweiterung habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Ziel war es, die Schwachstellen zu eliminieren und das System sinnvoll zu erweitern:

Die bis jetzt festgebliebende HD 7950 durch die bedeutend schnellere GTX 980 Ti zu ersetzen.
Gleichzeitig das leise aber auch mittelklassige Be Quiet L8 durch das Dark Power Pro 11 zu ersetzen, welches deutlich mehr Reserven, auch zum Übertakten der Hardware bereitstellt.
Eine weitere SSD kann nie schaden, auch wenn die Trion 100 erst kürzlich Einzug in das aktuelle System gehalten hat.

Der ausgesuchte Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP hat zwar nützliche Mehrfunktionen (Pivot/USB) im Gegensatz zu meinem aktuellen iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1, jedoch ist mir dieser aktuell ausreichend.
Einen Monitorwechsel plane ich erst mit einer neuen Grafikkarte, um auf G-Sync bzw. Free-Sync und eine höhere Auflösung umzusteigen.

Deshalb bitte ich Sie, wenn es den Organisationsaufwand nicht sprengt, den Monitor einem anderen geeigneteren Mitglied zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Anmerkung:

Wie bereits andere User schon angemerkt haben, wäre es für zukünftige Pimpaktionen toll, auch Artikel beider Kategorien z.B. Netzteil und Gehäuse zu wählen oder auch bestimmte Kategorien abzuwählen.
Ich vermute es liegt an den Sponsorvereinbarungen.
Nichts desto trotz eine sehr tolle Aktion von euch, um nicht mehr ganz aktuellen PCs neues Leben einzuhauchen.

Vielen Dank hierfür.

*DrDave*


----------



## svenpries (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin schönen gruß aus dem norden 

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich bei PCGH Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion mit meinem in die Jahre gekommenen System
mein  monitor ist ein lg Flatron W2242

Und der rechner von innen 
 i7 920@ 3.6 ghz
12 gb dd3 Ocz
asus RAMPAGE II EXTREME
msi 970gtx 
500gb ssd samsung
1000gb hdd
be quiet dark power pro 650


und das alles ist im einem thermaltake core x9......
und da passen die sachen die ich mir ausgesucht habe gut rein


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


----------



## Luke4Skywalker (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
hier meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2015.

Zurzeit verbaute Komponenten:
Der PC entspricht weitestgehend dem HP Compaq dc7700 Convertible Minitower

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 6400 @ 2,13GHz
CPU-Kühler: Standard HP
Mobo: Standard HP
Ram: 4GB (2Module von Samsung und 2 von Kingston)
GPU: ATI Radeon 5750 (1024 MB GDDR5)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 600W
Gehäuse: HP Compaq dc7700 Convertible Minitower
Festplatten: Seagate (ST2000DM001-1CH164) 2000,3GB
Lüfter: Revoltec Air Guard 80MM
Monitor: Samsung S24B350H

Gewünschte upgrade Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC:
Anno 2013 habe ich den PC gebraucht gekauft (davor stand er bei irgendeiner Firma in einem Büro) da er günstig war und ich zu damaligen Zeitpunkt einen "schnelleren" PC benötigte. Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur ein Netbook (Samsung N510: Intel Atom n270 @2,036GHz). Die verbaute Hardware in dem ehemaligen habe ich schon teilweise aufgerüstet: Das Netzteil, da das Original NT keine weiteren Anschlüsse mehr angeboten hatte und ich die GPU mit Strom versorgen musste. Den RAM, da der verbaute Arbeitsspeicher (2GB) zu gering war und zu guter Letzt die Festplatte. Ursprünglich war eine 160GB Festplatte verbaut bei der mir allerdings das defekt Risiko aufgrund der hohen Nutzungsdauer zu hoch war. Interessant ist hierbei noch, dass durch das neue Netzteil zum einen das Gehäuse modifiziert werden musste, damit die schrauben überhaupt passten ("Casemod"^^) und die Festplatte musste in den Diskettenlaufwerksschacht wandern, da die Kombi aus längerem Stromstecker (Original HP war gewinkelt) zu lang war und das Gehäuse nicht mehr zugegangen wäre (der schräg verbaute Lüfter kühlt die Festplatte, damit diese nicht überhitzt). Das Netzteil habe ich damals schon größer dimensioniert da der PC nur eine Übergangslösung werden sollte und ich zeitnah einen PC zusammenstellen wollte.

Warum diese upgrade Komponenten?
Mittlerweile ist die Rechenleistung der CPU viel zu gering (auch kein OC möglich), dass ich wirklich aufrüsten muss (wollte eigentlich bis Zen warten). Die upgrade Komponenten habe ich unter dem Gesichtspunkt höchster CPU- Leistung ausgewählt. Des Weiteren enthält diese Kombi alles was ich benötige (aktuelle Schnittstellen, freier CPU Multiplikator! etc.). Den Top Blow Kühler finde ich Interessant, da hierbei die umliegenden Komponenten gekühlt werden. Ein zweiter Monitor ist auch Praktisch für die Arbeit am PC.

Außerdem möchte ich mich bei euch für dieses tolle "Gewinnspiel" bedanken  .

Viele Grüße

Luke4Skywalker aka Lukas


----------



## vembano (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion.

Bin gerade beim überfliegen der News auf eure Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015" gestoßen.
Da einige meiner Komponenten schon relativ alt sind würde ich mich freuen, wenn mein PC von euch gepimpt wird.

Zur Übersicht mein aktuelles System:

*CPU:*	       AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
*MB:*	       Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
*RAM:*	       8GB DDR3-RAM Corsair
*SSD:*	       Crucial 250GB
*HDD:*	       3x 1TB(Samsung, Seagate, WD)
*GPU:*	       AMD Radeon R9 380 Sapphire Nitro
*PSU:*	       Coolermaster V550
*Monitor:*	Samsung Syncmaster P2450
*Case:*	       Fractal Define R5


Wunsch-Komponenten aus dem Pimp-my-PC Aufrüstrechner:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)



Wie man sieht besteht mein System aus alten und aktuellen Komponenten. 
Im Frühjahr hab ich den RAM von 4GB auf 8GB aufgestockt, mir eine SSD zugelegt und der Hardware ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt.
Da ich unbedingt Witcher 3 auf halbwegs ansehnlicher Detailstufe spielen wollte hab ich mir eine R9 380 zugelegt und den Phenom II X6 auf 3300 Mhz übertaktet.
In Anbetracht der weiter steigenden Hardware Anforderungen neuer Spiele wird die CPU, welche ohnehin schon an ihre Grenzen stößt, nicht mehr mithalten können.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor noch auf AMD Zen zu warten, wär aber auch nicht enttäuscht, wenn es der i5-6600k im Rahmen eurer Aktion werden würde.
Ich denke meine gewählten Komponenten wären eine gute und sinnvolle  Verbesserung für mein bestehendes System.


Ich würde mich freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden, auch wenn mir dann übergangsweise sehr triste Tage ohne PC bevor stehen würden.


Liebe Grüße, danke PCGH, danke an die Sponsoren und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Yeahmon (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch Ich möchte mich hier mit meinem leicht veraltetem PC Bewerben. 
Hier ist meine Wunschoption :

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

__________________________________________________  _____________________________________________

Aktuelles System von mir :

Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite Series 600T
CPU : Intel Core i7-950 @ 3,07GHz
CPU - Kühler : Thermaltake Jing
Mainboard : Asus P6X58D-E
RAM : 3 x 2 GiByte Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM 600W PCGH Special Edition
Grafikkarte : Zotac GTX 480 AMP
Festplatten : 
1. Plextor M5 Pro 256GB SSD
2. Western Digital 640GB 
3. Western Digital 640GB 
die HDD 2+3 sind auf RAID 0 angeschlossen.
Monitor : Asus VS248


Viele Grüße
Pino G.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ser1ouS (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,

wie so viele andere hier bewerbe auch ich mich hier für ein kleines Upgrade meines alten Rechenknechts! Er wird hauptsächlich zum daddeln benutzt und gerade bei aktuellen Spieleflut und deren Anforderungen wird er sehr oft in die Knie gezwungen. Deswegen dachte ich, ich versuche auch mal mein Glück.

zurzeit verbaute Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
Mobo: Asus Striker II Formula (Sockel LGA775)
RAM:  OCZ Reaper HPC 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
Festplatte: Western Digital Blue 500 GB (WD5000AAKX)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 6970 2 GB DDR5 (wurde 2013 verbaut da meine GTX 280 den Geist aufgegeben hat)
Netzteil: MS-Tech MS-N600-VAL-CM 600 Watt
Gehäuse: Enermax Clipeus
Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster T220

Meine gewünschten Komponenten wären:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit meiner Auswahl wollte ich die wichtigsten Schwachstellen meines Systems sinnvol ergänzen/eliminieren. Allerdings würde bei dieser Gelegenheit vermutlich auch direkt eine neue Mainboard/CPU Kombo Einzug finden, damit das komplette System mal wieder auf aktuellen Stand ist und wieder viele Jahre hält!

Ich wünsche allen die mitgemacht haben, viel Erfolg bei dieser super Aktion!

Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Nightmare1 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für PIMP my PC 2015

Folgende Hardware ist momentan verbaut:

Mainboard : ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-SLI

Prozessor : AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (4C 2.21GHz, 1.81GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 4x 2MB L3)

Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 (16CU 128SP SM4.0 1.78GHz, 1GB DDR3 2.2GHz 256-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Festplatte (D : 466GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ 2 ST3500641AS (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 16MB Cache)
Volume (F : 2TB (NTFS, 4kB) @ 8 SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 32MB Cache)
Volume (C : 541GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ ST31000524AS (1TB, SATA150/600, 7200rpm)
CD-ROM/DVD (E : k.A. @ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS15 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)

Audio Gerät : 4354 Creative SB X-Fi
Netzwerkadapter : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (Ethernet, 1Gbps)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folgende Hardware hätte ich gern im Rechner:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## gameunity (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion. 

ich möchte mich mit meinem wunderbaren Computer auch bewerben. 
Da einige meiner Komponenten schon relativ alt sind würde ich mich freuen, wenn mein PC von euch gepimpt wird. 

Zur Übersicht mein aktuelles System:

CPU:	AMD A10-5700
MB:	Medion MS-7800
RAM:	6GB DDR3-RAM (Kingston & Samsung)
HDD:	1TB  Seagate
GPU:	MSI gtx 750ti
PSU:	FSP Group 350W
Monitor:	Philips Briliance 220SW
------------------------------------------------------------------
Wunsch Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

MFG Benjamin aka Gameunity


----------



## ar-pharazon (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich bewerben.

Mein aktueller PC ist nicht schlecht, aber nach oben ist noch viel Luft! Im Frühjahr habe ich mir die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G gekauft, da meine alte 560Ti trotz maximaler Übertaktung und selbst gebautem Lufttunnel^^ an ihre Grenzen kam und diese auch teilweise schon überschritten hat  Der Kauf war allerdings nur durch eine Finanzierung möglich, da ich leider nicht soviel verdiene, dass ich mir immer die neusten Komponenten kaufen kann. Aber da ich viel zocke, möchte ich auch nicht auf den Genuss von geilen Komponenten verzichten. 

Da kommt eure Aktion genau richtig. Ich bin eh großer Fan von MSI und be quiet! und würde mich sehr freuen unter den vier Glücklichen zu sein.

Jetzt genug geschrieben hier mein aktuelles System:

     Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,60 Ghz 

     Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54      

     Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJaws 4 X 4GB DDR3-1600      

     Festplatte(n): 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ + Samsung 840 Evo 250GB      

     Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G      

     Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W      

     Betriebssystem: Win 8.1 64 Bit

Meine Auswahl:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir dann noch DDR4 RAM und eventuell ein neues Netzteil holen.

Der alte RAM ist dann natürlich übrig... Wenn der unauffällig in eurer Tasche verschwindet wird bestimmt keiner an Bestechung oder Korruption denken, sondern eher an ein Versehen   

Zu guter letzt noch ein Witz:

Telefonieren zwei Informatiker:
"Na, wie ist das Wetter bei Dir?"
"Caps Lock."
"Hä?"
"Shift ohne Ende!"

Damit einen schönen Tag noch an alle PCGH-Leser und Redakteure





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornisse48 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung:

Wunsch Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Momentane Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU Asus M3N78PRO/AMD Quadcore Black Edition
Grafik: AMD R9 270X
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
RAM: 4 x 2GB DDR 2
SSD: 128GB
HD: 1TB
Netzteil: Wald und Wiesen Netzteil 600 Watt
Monitor: AOC 24 Zoll


----------



## Kaisa456 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an die PCGH ^_^ endlich bekomme ich auch eine Chance mein glück zu versuche.
Ich möchte mich bei dieser tollen Aktion mit meinem Low Rechner mal bewerben.

Zurzeit besitze ich folgende Komponente O_o:
Mainboard/CPU: GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 2.1) / AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 5870 mit Arctic Mono Plus
RAM:  8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
SSD/HDD: Crucial MX 100 256GB / Western Digital WD5000AADS Caviar Green 500GB
Gehäuse: Antec VSP-5000 gedämmt
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
Monitor: LG Flatron E2442V


Wunsch Komponente ^-^ :
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hoffe ich komme in die TOP 4 ^_^ 
Wünsche allen  nichts desto trotz viel Glück bei der Aktion.


----------



## Rossi66 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bewerbung zu pimp my PC 2015

Meine Idealkombination zum Aufrüsten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Mein momentan verbauten Komponenten sind:
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3
CPU: Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE
Kühler: Amd boxed
Ram: 2x2GB corsair VALUE SELECT
Grafik: GIGABYTE HD7790
HDD: TOSHIBA 1TB
SSD: SanDisk 128GB
Netzteil: noname
BluRay: LG
Gehäuse: Thermaltake SopranoDx


----------



## Proesterchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System besteht derzeit aus Folgendem:

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Motherboard: MSI P55-GD65
RAM: 2 * 8 GB DDR3-1333 von GSkill
GPU: Asus R9 290X DC2OC
SSD: 256 GB Samsung 830
HDD: 1 TB Hitachi HDT721919SLA360
PSU: CoolerMaster GX 750W
Erweiterung: USB-3.0-PCIe-Karte
Erweiterung: Creative Soundblaster 2 ZS
DVD-Laufwerke: 2 * HP DVD-Brenner
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 3 mit 140-mm-Lüfter
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser 2
Bildschirm: 2 * HP ZR24w (1920x1200, IPS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​und wer beim Foto genau hinschaut findet auch noch zwei 3,5-Zoll-Diskettenlaufwerke. 

Wie man vielleicht erkennen kann, habe ich über die Jahre vieles um- oder nachgrüstet, insbesondere GPU, SSD, Netzteil und Monitore brauchen IMHO aktuell keine Aufrüstung und machen ihre Sache sehr gut.

Allerdings ist die Basis aus CPU und Motherboard mit 5 1/2 Jahren natürlich längst nicht mehr taufrisch und bremst z.B. die SSD durch das maximal vorhandene SATA 3Gbit/s, und das Gehäuse hat sagenhafte 13 Jahre auf dem Buckel. (ein Wunder, dass die 290X überhaupt passt, wenn auch sehr knapp)

Daher habe ich mir ein Upgrade-Wunsch-Paket zusammengestellt, das genau diese Schwachstellen grundlegend ausräumt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​
Ein neues Zuhause für alle Komponenten mit Lüftersatz, dazu ein riesiger Sprung auf die aktuelle Skylake-Platform und mit dem zusätzlichen Monitor würde ich auf jeden Fall meine Rennspiele im Eyefinity ausprobieren können!

Wäre toll, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde!


----------



## Dillgurke (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier meine gewählten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Hier mein vorhandenes System:

Prozessor	intel i5-4570
CPU-Kühler	Raijintek Aidos
Mainboard	Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher	2*4GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte	AMD Radeon R7 260x 2GB
SSD	Nicht vorhanden
Netzteil	430 W Thermaltake Munich 80+
Gehäuse 	Thermaltake V3 Black Edition
Lüfter 	Nicht vorhanden
Monitor	Hyundai ImageQust L70A

und das Photo vom Innenraum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakwood (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schönen guten Abend PCGH,
Schönen guten Abend MSI und Iiyama,

Ich habe mir folgende Konfiguration zusammengestellt:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System ruckelt mittlerweile nicht nur bei Videospielen. Selbst im Multitaskingbereich und vor allem Aufgaben im Bereich der digitalen Daten- und Bildverarbeitung lassen die Lüfter aufheulen wie Feuerwehrsirenen. Im Zuge des Aufrüstens würde Ich mir, um in der Gesamtheit aktuell zu sein, eine neue Grafikkarte leisten. Meine derzeitige Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard/CPU: ASrock 770 Extreme3 & AMD Phenom II X2 550
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
GPU: XFX AMD HD7850
Netzteil: LC Power ~500W
HDD: 2xWestern Digital (Blue und Black) mit je 500GB
in einem Xigmatek Midgard II

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Mininervzwerg (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

mein System was ich aufrüsten möchte

AMD A8 -3870k Quad Core 
Nvidia Geforce 520GT 2GB DDR3 (derzeit)
4GB DDR3 RAM 1333Mhz (4x4GB möglich/1600/1866Mhz) DIMM 240-pol.
750 Watt Netzteil (280/450) (Luft zum Aufrüsten, deshalb soviel)
Gigabyte Motherboard Sockel FM1
Windows 10 64 Bit (250GB HDD)
DVD und Blu-Ray Laufwerk

Ich möchte gerne aktuelle Spiele gerne spielen.  Wie Star Wars Battlefront, Fallout 4, CoD Black Ops 3 (das soll ja wieder ein gutes CoD sein)

MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte) 

Meine Grafikkarte ist derzeit der größte Schwachpunkt, einen neue CPU brauche ich nicht. Da sie für die meisten Spiele reicht. Desweiteren bearbeite ich nur FHD Videos und für das Arbeiten reicht es voll aus. Aufnehmen klappt auch sehr gut.

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 

Lüfter sind immer toll  Ich mag ein kühles Gehäuse. 

2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte) 

Immer schön, viel davon zuhaben. Gerade Star Wars Battlefront braucht sehr viel davon. Auf die Dauer, sind 16 GB Pflicht bei den Spielen.  DDR-3 reicht. Mein Board unterstützt eh keine DDR-4 Arbeitsspeicher.

be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte) 

Man Gehäuse taugt nix. Sichtfenster mag ich nicht. Deshalb das.

Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte) 

(soll ein Geschenk werden/hab schon einen Display 24 Zoll/FHD/IPS Panal) 

Das macht dann  22 Punkte von 45 Punkte.

Ich wünschen allen hier viel Glück


----------



## OutOfPerformance (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Gehäuse sowie Netzteil und Festplatten würde ich weiterverwenden. Eine Grafikkarte würde ich mir neu kaufen.
Verwende den PC ausschließlich zum zocken und er tut sein job echt gut, aber das System ist in die Jahre gekommen und auf hohen Einstellungen lassen sich die Games schon lange nicht mehr spielen.
Spätestens seit GTAV ist schluss mit lustig. Ein Monitor brauch ich übrigends nicht, könntet ihr nocht jemand mit glücklich machen 


hier mein System:

Mainboard; Asus Crosshair IV 
CPU: AMD Phe II X4 970
GPU: XFX HD6950 2GB
Netzteil: XFX PRO 850W Core Edition ATX
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
RAM: 8GB 1600-999 Vengeance K2 COR
HDD: Seag 1TB ST1000DM003 7200 SA3
SSD: 250GB 520/540 850 EVOBasic


Folgende Hardware habe ich gewählt:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## threenudels (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team! 

Als erstes die Highlights, meine Wunsch-Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK  + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun das aktuelle Setup:
Gehäuse: Fractal FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL Design Define R4
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 PRO3 Mainboard
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! BK013 Shadow Rock 2
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX Savage 8GB (1600MHz) DDR3-RAM 2x4GB
HDD/SSD: Seagate ST1000DM003 / SanDisk SDSSDP-128G
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L8


Auch wenn mein aktueller Rechner nicht der älteste ist, gibt es Komponenten, die durch diese Aufrüst-Aktion um einiges verbessert werden können.

So zum Beispiel mein Gehäuse mit den vorher eingebauten Lüftern. Zwar ist es ganz schön und schalldämmend, aber leider passt der USB 2.0-Stecker des Gehäuses nicht auf das Mainboard. 
Somit sind die beiden USB 3.0-Anschlüsse die einzigen funktionsfähigen an der Front. Außerdem rattern die beiden 140mm-Lüfter nur so vor sich hin, wodurch ein paar neu gut täten. 
Aus diesem Grund freue ich mich die Pure Wings 2 und das silent Base 600 von be quiet! auf der Liste stehen zu haben.
Eine neue Grafikkarte würde sich in meinem Fall nicht lohnen, da ich mit der GTX 970 von MSI schon gut bestückt bin.
Mit meinem Prozessor und dem Mainboard bin ich zufrieden, aber um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein greif ich bei der Gelegenheit doch gerne zu. 
Außerdem ist das Mainboard unverzichtbar für den DDR4-RAM und es passt gut zu meiner MSI-Grafikkarte. Der i7-6700K ist selbsterklärend einfach nur Klasse! 
Netzteil und Prozessorkühler von be quiet! leisten sehr gute Arbeit wodurch diese nicht ausgetauscht werden müssen.
Eine neue/weitere SSD ist auch nicht nötig, 128GB reichen mir völlig. Mit am meisten gefällt mir der DDR4-RAM. 
Damit ist man für eine lange Zeit gerüstet und den Arbeitsspeicher zu erweitern stand sowieso auf der PC-to-do-List.

Zu guter Letzt der Monitor: da ein Großteil der Punkte schon von anderen Komponeten geschluckt wurde, bleiben nur noch 6 Punkte übrig.
Dies stellt allerdings keinerlei Problem da. Einen zweiten Monitor wollte ich schon immer haben um neben dem zocken auch ganz gemütlich eine Serie vom Streamingdienst meines Vertrauens zu gucken.

Das wärs dann auch schon, 
ich hoffe natürlich einer der glücklichen Gewinner zu sein und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.



Viele Grüße



Noel Hofmann


----------



## evolute (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schönen guten Tag allerseits, liebes PCGH-Team,
auch ich möchte hier einmal mein Glück versuchen ein paar nette Komponenten für meine leicht angeranzte (ich meine veraltete) Zockerkiste zu ergattern.

Hier zuerst einmal meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Derzeit habe ich daheim folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Prozessor: Intel i5-2500k@4.4Ghz
Ram: 3x4GB Corsair CMX12GX3M3A1600C9
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4 B3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX6704GB
Speichermedien: Crucial_CT240M500SSD1 240GB und 1TB Seagate ST1000NM0011
Monitore: Iiyama ProLite 2473HD sowie Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo LL 3220W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 500W

Besonders freuen würde mich natürlich, wenn ich Gewinnen würde *grins* ansonsten werde ich allerdings auch jedem Anderen die Hardware gerne gönnen!

Im Anhang befindet sich noch ein Bild des Innenlebens meines Rechenknechts!


----------



## ShaunDasSchaf (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion und Sponsoren,

bezugnehmend auf Ihren Artikel in der PC Games Hardware möchte ich mich ebenfalls für diese tolle Aktion, "Pimp my PC 2015", bewerben.

Meine Wunschhardware:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Meine Vorhandene Hardware:
Mainboard + Prozessor: MSI Z77 MPOWER + i5 3570K
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 460 Hawk
Lüfter: Mehrere Enermax T.B. Silence
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH D14 + 2x NB-eLoop
SSD + HDD: 128 GB Samsung 830 + 2 TB HDD
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance low profile 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: Anidées AI6B
Netzteil: Corsair AX750
Monitor: Samsung S22B350 (21,5" 1920x1080)

Die neue SSD könnte ich hervorragend gebrauchen, weil die vorhandene mit ihrer Kapazität am Ende ist.
Mein Gehäuse und die Enermax Lüfter zu tauschen wirkt auf den ersten Blick vielleicht übertrieben. Meine Beweggründe sind, dass ich mit diesen Teilen einen sehr leisen und dennoch gut gekühlten Rechner realisieren wollte, aber mit dem Ergebniss bin ich einfach nicht zufrieden.
Die Grafikkarte müsste natürlich mangels Leistung dringend getauscht werden. Nach einem Defekt meiner HD7870 war die GTX460 nur eine Notlösung. 
Der neue Monitor wäre schön, weil mir mein alter einfach zu klein geworden ist. Falls MSI so flexibel ist, würde ich auch gerne ein AMD Pendant zur GTX970 nehmen, damit FreeSync nutzbar wäre.

Viele Grüsse
ShaunDasSchaf


----------



## IC3mdbn (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus PCGH-Team, 

Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

das aktuelle Setup, v.a. grafik-mäßig ist es nicht auf der Höher der Zeit: 
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Toxic NDA Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB GDDR5, HDMI, DVI, 1 GPU)
Mainbaord: Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
CPU: AMD 8320 3,5ghz 8Kerne
RAM: G.Skill ares 1600mgz 2x 8GB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Powerzone 750W (mit DC/DC Technologie)
Laufwerke: SSD von Adata, 128GB 2x Datengrab WD Black im Raid 1, DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuselüfter: 2x bitfenix spectre 
Gehäuse: in win D-Frame 
CPU Kühler: be quiet! BK020 Kühler Dark Rock TF
Monitor: Acer von 2009 oder 2008 mit 20,5" (wenn ich mich nicht irre, ich finde nirgends dokumente von diesem Bildschirm)

Tja, 2014 hat man Rechner von 2008/09 ausgedient und ein neuer musste her. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich noch Schüler und das Geld für high-end Komponenten war nicht da. Die Grafikkarte, das Mainboard und der CPU wurden ausgetauscht, Die Festplatte und das Netzteil wurden weiter verwendet. Etwas später ging die Festplatte in die Brüche und wurde durch eine SSD und eine WD Black ersetzt. Im Anschluss an die 12. Klasse fing ich an zu studieren, da ich einen nochmaligen Datenverlust verhindern wollte, besorgte ich eine zweite WD Platte und schaltete sie in einen Softwareraid (RAID 1). Im Mai diesen Jahres ging das zu dem Zeitpunkt 6,5 Jahre alte Netzteil über den Jordan, es ging einfach nicht mehr. Frei nach dem Motte: Am Netzteil spart man nicht, habe ich mir das derzeitig verbaute angeschafft. Zu etwa der Zeit habe ich mich in der Gehäuse "verguckt" und bekam es von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag - eine Grafikkarte wäre zwar schöner gewesen, aber was solls, schön aussehen tuts ja *g*. Um die Luftzirkulation braucht man sich bei mir keine Sorgen machen, aber sehr selbst. Einer der größten Knackpunkte ist bei der Monitor, der ist aus dem Jahr 2009 und hat 20,5" - sogar mein Handy hat schon einen besseren Kontrast und schönere Farben.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System besteht derzeit aus Folgendem:

CPU: I7 930
Grafikkarte: 460GTX 1GB 
RAM: 8GB von G.Skill 1600
HDD: 1TB Western Digital
SSD 64GB von San Disk
Mainboard ist das ASUS P6T SE 
CPU Lüfter ist der Arrow Cogage
1 DVD Laufwerk 
Netzteil ist das: System Power(S6) 550W 80plus

Das alles wird mit einem 21 Zoll Samsung Monitor dargestellt.

Folgendes hab ich mir dann zusammengestellt:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gruß Christian


----------



## DeadlyStriker (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich fang mal gleich mit meinen aktuellen Komponenten an:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500k              
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3-B3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance
Festplatte: 120 GB OCZ Vertex 3 + 1 TB WD              
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer 620W
Gehäuse: MS-Tech CA-0270 Xerxes
Betriebssystem: Windows 10


Meine gewählten Komponenten des Gewinnspiels sind:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Jetzt mal eine kleine Erläuterung:

-Mainboard CPU: Der i5 2500k hat mir immer treue Dienste erwiesen und da ich eine relativ aktuelle Grafikkarte habe entschied ich mich für den 6600k.
-CPU-Kühler: Neue CPU bedeutet für mich neuer Kühlet und mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 kann das "k" des Prozessors auch mal benutzt werden.
-RAM: 16 Gigabyte und DDR4 sollten es dann auch sein.
-Netzteil: Nächstes Jahr soll ein Radeon Crossfire System angeschafft werden und so habe ich ein ein potentes Netzteil.
-Monitor: Da der Monitor ja für AMD Karten ausgelegt ist spielt es mir natürlich in die Karten das ich nächstes Jahr umsteige.


Hier noch das Foto meines aktuellen PC's:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt bin ich mal so frei und drücke mir mal selber die Daumen.

Liebe Grüße 

DeadlyStriker


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

danke dass sie sich die Zeit nehmen meinen Beitrag zu lesen, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich nicht der letzte bin, der hier rein schreibt,  um sein Glück zu versuchen. 
Seit langem beschwert sich meine Freundin darüber, dass sie nicht anständig mit mir spielen kann. Unter anderem spielt sie sehr gerne Carl of Duty: Black Ops, Dying Light und Sims 4.
Sims 4 schafft der Computer grade mal noch so, selbst da stößt er schon an seine Grenzen mit seinen schwachen 35FPS. Vor langer Zeit hatte sie noch einen alten Athlon II von ihrem Vater geschenkt bekommen, die AGP Grafikkarte war gerade so im Stande Sims 1 flüssig zu spielen. Bei Sims 2 musste man schon die Grafik sehr sehr weit runterschrauben, weil die Karte sonst Bildfehler produzierte und den Spielinhalt zum schlechten hin verändert (Die Hunde sahen aus wie geschmolzen und durchgerührt).

Erst in den letzten Wochen habe ich ihr einen neueren PC zusammengestellt (aus meinem alten). Dieser kommt jedoch auch schon an seine Grenzen bei neuen Spielen. Dying Light läuft leider nur sehr sehr schlecht, obwohl sie Spaß daran hat Zombies zu zermetzeln (ja ich weiß wer hätte es gedacht!). Sie weiß, dass ich mein Bestes versucht habe um ihr einen PC zusammenzustellen, doch es tut mir weh sie zu sehen, wie sie auf den Bildschirm starrt, hilflos auf die Tastatur und Maus hämmert und verzweifelt versucht den Zombies zu entkommen, doch das Spiel verzögert ihre Aktionen dermaßen, dass sie schlussendlich stirbt. 
Mich würde es glücklich machen, genauso wie es jeden Mann glücklich macht wenn seine Frau glücklich ist,  ihren PC Up-to-date zu bringen aber leider sind wir beide Studenten (genau ich spiele den Studentenjoker aus!). 
Ich muss nicht gewinnen, jedoch habe ich ein kleines bisschen Hoffnung doch noch zu gewinnen und meiner Freundin mehr als ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Sie fröhlich zu sehen ist beinahe so als würde man selber solch eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.

Allen anderen wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Glück und mögen die Spiele beginnen! 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Christian

alte Hardware:
CPU: AMD FX 6100 
MAINBOARD: ASUS M5a78l-m usb3 
RAM: 1x8GB Elixier 1333Mhz
HDD: 180GB 5200rpm
GPU: GTX 550Ti
Netzteil: XILENCE Performance C Serie XN044 
Gehäuse:Sharkoon VG4-W Grün 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## riek (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hey ho liebes PCGH-Team,

Eure Aktion "PIMP MY PC" passt zeitlich hervorragend in meine Umbaupläne 

Hier mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX6300
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro
Lüfter: 1x 200mm Aerocool (front), 1x 140mm Aerocool (Rückseite), 1x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre  white LED (Boden)
Mainboard: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD7950 PCS+
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250 GB
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens Q26W-1
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPREDATOR X3 "Iron Man"
Netzteil: be quiet! PurePower L8 730W

Nun zu meinen Plänen:
Ich möchte meinem System nächsten Monat ein oder zwei frische Graka(s) verpassen. Dementsprechend ist auch in Freesync-Monitor in Planung (mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung; meiner ist Stromfresser und Elektro-Heizer...).
Mein Prozessor müsste auch mal aktualisiert werden, da er regelmäßig an seine Leistungsgrenzen kommt. Ich liebäugle schon mit der Skylake-Plattform und mein Favorit (i5 6600K) ist auch noch in dieser Aktion enthalten 
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich dann neuen RAM und ein neues Board brauche, konnte ich mir noch keinen aktuellen i5 gönnen..
Mit meinem Netzteil bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, jedoch reicht es nicht für ein DUAL-Graka-Setup aus und müsste ggf. ersetzt werden.


Dementsprechend folgt meine Wunschliste:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich natürlich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen 

Grüße aus Halle

Max


----------



## faktor93 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

erstmal mein "altes" System:

Mainboard: Asus z170 pro gaming
CPU: Intel i5-6600k @ 3,5GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD7850 royal King 1GB GDDR5
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Festplatte: 1 TB SAMSUNG HD103SJ 
Laufwerk: ASUS BW-16D1HT
Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-850AXEU 850W
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF912 Plus Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz
Monitor: BenQ RL2450H (1920x1080@60Hz)

Dann die neue Zusammenstellung:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bis auf die Grafikkarte ist mein "altes altes System" vor kurzem erst mit Empfehlungen einiger netter User aus dem PCGH-Forum aufgerüstet worden. Die neuen Komponenten wären noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.
Hier noch das Bild meines aktuellen Systems:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carstenhoehmann (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes  PCGH-Team, 
liebe Sponsoren, 

zunächst vielen Dank an PCGH, MSI, be quiet! und iiyama für die Möglichkeit, sich für dieses coole Preisausschreiben zu bewerben. 

Und ebenso vielen Dank für das jeden Monat klasse produzierte Heft und die sehr detaillierten Beschreibungen. 


Meine aktuelle - schon etwas betagte - Rechner-Konfiguration: 


Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 940 3000.0 MHz
Sockel-Typ Sockel 940/AM2 
incl. boxed Kühler

Mainboard ASUS M3N78 PRO, Bus-System PCI 
BIOS Phoenix AwardBIOS 
BIOS Versions-ID 12/04/2009-MCP78-M3N78PRO-00 
BIOS-Datum 04.12.2009 

Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650  2762 MB Speicher

RAM  4094.5 MB 
2 x DIMM DDR2 2048MB 800MHz
Typ SPD-Rev. Kapazität(MB) MHz Hersteller Modul-Ranks Adresse 
DDR-2 UDIMM Rev 12 2048 400/800 Kingston 2 52h 
DDR-2 UDIMM Rev 12 2048 400/800 Kingston 2 53h 

Netzteil CoolerMaster GX 450 Watt Bronze

Laufwerke 
Name Art Kapazität frei FAT KB pro Cluster 
C SSD  114.9GB 33.5GB NTFS 4 
D HDD  2.0TB 86.3GB NTFS 4 
E HDD  2.0TB 224.3GB NTFS 4 

Gehäuse Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Big Tower mit Fenster


Meine Super-Wunsch-Konfiguration: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin zwar kein Abonnent, aber ich bin jeden Monat heiß darauf, Ihre Zeitschrift in der Mittagspause am Kiosk zu kaufen. Wenn ich Abonnent wäre, müßte ich ja warten, bis ich Feierabend hätte und die neueste Ausgabe im Briefkasten zu Hause finde. So aber kann ich schon in der Mittagspause und dann nach Feierabend in der Bahn lesen. So schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, ich bin früher als als Abonnent und ich kann die Zeit in der Bahn sinnvoll nutzen. 



Dies zur Einleitung, das war die Kurzform, nun etwas länger und ausführlicher: 



So, aber jetzt zu meiner Bewerbung: Ich habe nun viele Testberichte zu allen Produkten gelesen und lange die Regler hin und her geschoben und glaube nun die für mich optimale Konfiguration gefunden zu haben. Daher habe ich auch bis heute dafür gebraucht. 

Von vorn herein bei mir gesetzt war das Top-Modell, der Intel Core i7-6700K und damit auch das Mainboard Z170A Gaming M9 ACK von MSI, auch wenn der Intel Core i7-6700K nun preis-leistungs-technisch nicht besonders vernünftig erscheint und beides zusammen mit 30 Punkten schon zwei Drittel der zur Vefügung stehenden Punkte verschlingt, ist es das aber wert. Der Prozessor ist das High-End-Modell der Skylake-Produktreihe und das Mainbaord ist einfach der Hammer.

Mein Rechner ist schon etwa älter, von 2009, um genau zu sein, wenn ich 2009 und 2015 als ganze Jahre rechne, komme ich auf 7 Jahre. Das ist ganz schön lang für einen PC und eigentlich auch nicht schlimm, da ich mit der Leistung - zumindest bis vor ein zwei Jahren - eben auch ganz zufrieden war. Aber vor allem seit Anfang 2015, seit dem die ersten spärlichen Infos zur neuen Plattform Skylake und PCH Z170 heraus kam und erst recht, nach dem ich bei einem Freund einen aktuellen Rechner in Aktion gesehen habe, war klar, daß ein neuer Rechner her muß. Und dann fielen mir auch wieder die ganzen Einschränkungen meines Rechners (AMD Phenom X4 940 auf einem Asus mit nur 4 GB RAM, nur DDR2, nur USB 2.0, etc.) wieder auf. Ich habe zwar immer mal wieder was nachgerüstet (größere Platte, SSD als Systemplatte, 2. Festplatte, Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.0, etc., zuletzt das Gehäuse) Aber wenn es denn dann mal 10, 15 oder 20 Prozent Leistungssteigerung waren, kann ich das zwar messen, aber nicht wirklich spüren, schon gar nicht mit "Wow-Gefühlen". So blieb nur die Vernunftentscheidung, auf den großen Wurf zu warten. 

Aber wenn ich jetzt die beiden Prozessoren vergleiche, z. B. Eure Tabelle "Crysis 3" auf Seite 64 und "Starcraft 2" auf Seite 66 des aktuellen Hefts 12/2015, dann liegt ein Verwandter meines Prozessors (AMD Phenom X4 965, mein Prozessor wird auf der Liste schon nicht mehr geführt) auf 42,3 fps bzw. lächerlichen 11,0 fps während der Intel Core i7-6700K auf 119,6 fps bzw. 38,2 fps kommt. Auf der Homepage Technikaffe.de kann man zwei Prozessoren mit ihren verschiedenen Eigenschaften wie Taktfrequenz, Kerne, etc. und Benchmark-Ergebnissen direkt vergleichen. Da ist der Intel gegenüber dem AMD Phenom etwa um den Faktor 2 bis 3 schneller. Mir ist natürlich klar, daß noch mehr Einflußgrößen eine Rolle spielen, aber man muß ja rationale Gründe haben (vorschieben  ), um sein Bauchgefühl (Haben-Wollen) zu begründen. Und wenn schon, dann ist auch das Top-Modell zu verbauen, ist doch klar. Der Rechner soll ja ein paar Jahre gut dabei sein. Leider ist der 6700K zur Zeit noch schlecht verfügbar und entsprechend teuer. Sonst wär´s schon passiert und meine Bewerbung obsolet. 

Zum Motherbord MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK: Ich könnte mir niemals so ein Hammer-Board (Ich wiederhole mich hier gerne, denn eine bessere Bezeichnung fällt mir nicht ein!) leisten, rund 400 € sind für meinen immer schmalen Geldbeutel einfach utupisch. Andere Leute kaufen sich für diese Summe einen kompletten Rechner. Aber man muß sich die Eigenschaften mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (mechanisch), 3x PCIe 3.0 x1, 2 mal M.2 für M.2-SSD-Kärtchen, 2x HDMI 1.4, 1x DisplayPort 1.2, 2x USB 3.1 (je 1 mal Typ-A und Typ-C), 2 mal USB 3.0, 3 mal USB 2.0, Gb LAN, daneben noch interne Anschlüsse: 4 mal USB 3.0 und 4 mal USB 2.0, 6 mal SATA 6Gb, 2x SATA Express, 16 CPU-Phasen !!!, WLAN bis n und ac und einen integrierten Wasserkühler  für die Kühlkörper um den CPU-Sockel herum. Das spricht für sich, das braucht man nicht mehr besonders begründen und dann sind 400 € auch gar nicht mehr soooo viel. 

Um dann in der Reihenfolge der einzelnen Teile zu bleiben, eine Kombination aus Top-Prozessor und Top-Mainbaord braucht eigentlich auch einen Top-CPU-Kühler. Aber für den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 gingen mir die Punkte aus. Aber auch hier habe ich Beschreibungen und Tests gelesen. Der be quiet! Pure Rock weist mit einer Auslegung auf 150 W TDP eine mehr als ausreichende Kühlleistung auf. Die Punktbewertung mit lediglich einem Punkt wird dem nicht gerecht! Der Pure Rock ist also eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Ja und wenn es bislang nun alles TOP-Teile sind, dann muß es auch DDR4-Speicher sein. Wegen des Limits von 45 Punkten bleibt aber nur die Wahl von 2 mal 8 GiByte (4 Punkte). Das ist 4 mal mehr, als ich jetzt habe, zudem 2 Generationen jünger! Das war mal eine schnelle Entscheidung! Schnell, kurz, aber logisch!

Ich habe mir seit Mitte des Jahres jeden Monat Geld für einen neuen PC weg gelegt, aber einen Teil davon leider für eine neue Waschmaschine verwenden müssen. Mein armes Geld.  Da ich ja auf den i7-6700K warten wollte, mir aber leider nicht unbedingt alles gleichzeitig leisten kann, habe ich mir im Sommer schon wenigstens mal ein neues Gehäuse gekauft: Ein Thermaltake Overseer RX-I, ein Big Tower-Gehäuse mit viel Platz und 2 riesigen blau beleuchteten 200-mm-Lüftern (siehe Bilder, wobei es in der Realität besser leuchtet, als auf den Bildern erkennbar ist). 

Daher würde ich dann ein Netzteil von be quiet!, das Pure Power L8-CM 630 W mit 3 Punkten auswählen. 

Und zuletzt bleiben nur noch 7 Punkte übrig, die für den Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP verwendet werden. Da alle drei Monitore sehr gute Bewertungen habe und Iiyama eh meine Lieblingsmarke ist (z. B. hatte ich mal einen iiyama ProLite E2200WS), ist auch dies eine sehr gute Wahl.  

Ich hoffe, daß ich meine Entscheidungen gut begründet habe und dies auch nachvollziehbar ist. Und ich hoffe, daß es nicht zuuuu lang geworden ist. 

Ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen, eines der 4 Hardware-Pakete zu gewinnen. Ich verspreche, mich auch gut darum zu kümmern. Die Hardware kommt in gute Hände.  

Bilder des Rechners füge ich der Bewerbung bei.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 



Carsten Höhmann


----------



## thorsten_u (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
Meine Auswahl an neuen Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine bestehende Hardware:
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-1020 mit Defekten ein/aus Schalter
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 600W
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Professional
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K 
Prozessor-Kühler: Boxet 
Grafikkarte: ASUS NVidia GeForce DirektCU II Top GTX 660 Ti 
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9  Vengeance Kit
System: Kingston Hyper SSD 240GB  WinVista Ulimate/Win 7 Ultimate
Weitere Programme : System: Win 10 auf Velociraptor 300GB 
Spiele: auf einer 3GB Festplatte + 150GB Raptor
Das Ganze an einem Asus VG 278HE LCD- Monitor



MfG
Thorsten


----------



## Rellits15 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde die Idee der Aktion ziemlich genial! Denn es geht nicht darum, nur die besten Komponenten auszuwählen, sondern vor allem um das richtige Abwägen und die Fragen "Was bringt mir aktuell den höchsten Leistungsschub?" und "Worauf kann ich auch erstmal verzichten?"

So, nun zu meinen aktuellen Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990-XA-UD3
CPU: AMD FX-8320 
CPU-Kühler: be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 Tower Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB (2x4) G.Skill Ripjaws-X PC3-14900U
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 7870 Double Dissipation 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 680 Watt 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: be Quiet! Silent Base 600 Orange mit Sichtfenster
Monitor: irgendeinen günstigen Medion 24" 1920x1080

Meine sorgfältig ausgewählten Komponenten des Gewinnspiels:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Kurz noch einige Kommentare zu meiner Wahl: Ich war etwas hin- und hergerissen zwischen CPU+Mainboard oder Grafikkarte, habe ich mich  letztlich für die Kombination aus neuestem CPU plus passendes Mainboard entschieden, da das für die Zukunft eine wunderbare Basis ist.  Da meine Grafikkarte mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist und vor allem bei aktuellen Spielen doch recht schnell an ihre Grenzen kommt, wird das meine nächste Anschaffung sein. Für den Skylake-CPU wird mein alter Kühler von be Quiet! nicht passen, von daher ist der neue Dark Rock Pro die richtige Wahl. Für ein neues Mainboard ist es auch sinnvoll, neuen Arbeitsspeicher zu nutzen.  Mein eigenes Gehäuse ist noch kein Monat alt, daher ein Netzteil, auch wenn mein bisheriges noch mehr als ausreichend ist. Aber man weiß ja nie, was noch so kommt.  Beim Monitor war sofort klar, dass ich keinen Full HD mehr haben, sondern ein Level aufsteigen möchte und das ist durch den von iiyama möglich.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Innenleben meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wünsche ich allen viel Erfolg und noch einen schönen Abend!

Gruß Rellits15


----------



## Rorarn (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier die von mir gewünschten Komponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Und mein aktuelles System:

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
ASRock H87M-ITX Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim Tower Kühler
16 GB DDR3 RAM
2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming 
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
240GB Crucial M500
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Fractal Design Node 304


Die Gründe warum ich die oben genannten Komponenten ausgewählt habe:

- Auch wenn ich die Grafikkarte erst letztes Jahr gekauft habe musste ich schnell feststellen das sie bei aktuellen Spielen insbesondere mit ihren 2GB Grafikspeicher in höheren Auflösungen schnell an ihre Grenzen kommt.
- Vom Gehäuse und den Lüftern würde ich mir ein leiseres System erhoffen. Mein aktuelles System ist unter Last doch leider gerne mal etwas laut.
- Eine größere SSD wäre gut um auch Spiele auf dieser zu installieren. Meine aktuelle SSD ist leider immer zu voll um größere, aktuelle Spiele zu installieren. Diese müssen immer auf die HDD.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cilister (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi liebes PCGH-Team,
Ich komm gleich auf den Punkt: Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, mein Geburtstag, und Aufrüstpläne. Da zu Weihnachten die Preise ja oft am fallen sind, könnte Ich meine CPU und MoBo schon selbst upgraden (immer praktisch mit Weihnachtsgeld + Geburtstag) und ein Upgrade eurerseits fände ich auch verdammt toll, da das einfach meinen doch inzwischen in die Jahre gekommenen PC ganz schön aus der FPS-Hölle herauskatapultieren könnte.

Mein momentanes System umfasst:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965
MoBo: Foxconn A88GMV
RAM: 12 GB DDR3, läuft auf 800 MHz wegen dem MoBo und der komischen Konstilation aus 2x2GB + 1x8GB
GraKa:  XFX Radeon HD 7790
HDD + SSD: 500GB HDD + 200GB HDD + (manchmal, wegen beschädigter Festplatte, von der Ich immer mal was retten kann) 200GB HDD + 250GB SSD
Soundkarte: Xonar DGX
Netzteil: puuh, ein altes, was Ich aus der Werkstatt meines Vaters vor Jahren gerettet habe ^^'
Monitor: der "alte" 27" AOC Monitor meines Bruders (welchen er gegen meinen 21"er getauscht hat, da hatte Ich wohl ziemlich Glück, dass er den für sich zum Programmieren braucht  )

Der ganze PC ist jetzt nicht die größte Gurke, aber momentan kann Ich leider nicht Spiele wie Crysis 3 auf hohen Settings, oder ein Battlefield 4 im Multiplayer auf ansehnlichen Einstellungen mit annehmbarer Framerate genießen, und das raubt einem dann doch schon den Spaß am Spielen. CSGO zwingt meinen Rechner auch schon langsam in die Knie, und an Titel wie Star Wars: Battlefront, Shadow of Mordor oder die DayZ-Mod für Arma II kann Ich auch nicht wirklich denken... Die ganzen Sachen kommen einfach schon in die Jahre, und da finde ich es wirklich Schade, wenn man den Kauf eines neuen Spiels und des Spielspaßes damit von seinem PC abhängig machen muss und von seinem Budget. Und dann ist ein Teil des PC's auch Second Hand, wie die HDD's, das Netzteil und die CPU, da weiss Ich gar nicht, wie lange die noch durchhalten...

Meine Aufrüst-Liste wäre:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte) (oder, wenn das möglich wäre, das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte) und kein Monitor  dann würde die 980ti auf jeden Fall gut laufen )
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich einfach...weil mans kann und die noch ewig hält!   und der Monitor muss eigentlich nicht sein, den würde Ich an einen Freund von mir weiter spenden, da mein jetziger voll in Ordnung ist (und auch etwas größer  )
Dazu kaufe Ich mir dann auch noch eine CPU und ein MoBo (da muss Ich mal in eurem Build-a-PC-Guide vorbeigucken  ) und schon wäre mein Weihnachten + Geburtstag einfach perfekt 

Würde dann auch gerne ein kleines Vergleichsvideo machen, wenn's dann wirklich was werden sollte 

liebe Grüße aus der Nähe von München,
cilister

EDIT: und ja, Ich benutze noch IDE für mein DVD-Laufwerk. don't judge meee :<


----------



## AlCapone90 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

So Hallo,

dann schließe ich mich nun auch noch an.
Momentan besteht ein PC aus:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF MINI
MB: MSI Z97 G45 Gaming
CPU: Intel i7 4770K @4,2GHz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3 1600MHz 4x4GB
GraKa: Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 2GB
SSD/HDD: OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB, 2 HDDs mit insgesamt 3,5 TB
NT: Bequiet Straightpower E7 550W

Und wünschen würde ich mir volgende Konfig:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Treppenwischer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte auch die Chance nutzen und vllt. neue Komponenten abgreifen.

Mein "altes" System:

CPU: i5 2500k@ 4,3 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR 02 Macho
MOBO: Asrock Fatality p67 Performance
RAM: GEIL Enhanced Corsa 1333Mhz 2x4gb
GPU: Asus Strix 980 ti (  i love her)
SSD: Samsung 830 128gb
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
PSU: Corsair AX860i
ODD: LG  BH10LS38
CASE: Xigmatek Asgard II

Meine Wunschliste^^:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wähle die CPU weil ich Project Cars in 4k nicht spielen kann ( ich hab Probleme ^^). Das Gehäuse wähle ich weil meins definitiv nicht für die 980 ti geeignet ist. Ich musste den HDD Käfig rausbohren und hab im Boden einen 140mm Lüfter nachgerüstet ( mit der Stichsäge ^^). 


NOTE: Wenn es nicht Bestandteil sein sollte sein altes System zurückzukriegen, dann beachtet meine Bewerbung nicht denn ich liebe meinen PC (schnulz). Nein wirklich den hab ich mir hart erarbeitet und den will ich nicht hergeben.

Danke PCGH für die Gelegenheit die Ihr allen bietet.

Und auch danke für eure Mühe die Ihr in Eure Beiträge steckt. Sie dienen mir jeden Mittag als Pausenlektüre.

So please PCGH pimp my PC.^^

Grüße Wischer


----------



## jb_pioneer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich hätte mir gewünscht, für Euch ein Gedicht schreiben zu können... In dem ich Euch für die geniale Aktion und für Euer Engagement loben würde. Aus meiner Idee wird aber nichts! Erstens: ich bin kein Dichter! Zweitens: ich habe heute 8 Stunden Rasen gemäht und Herbstlaub gesammelt. Etwas Kraft habe ich noch um meine aktuelle Konfiguration aufzulisten, meinen Wunsch-PC zu konfigurieren und nicht zuletzt, Euch DANKE zu sagen 

PC aktuell:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3
CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core i7-870, 3566 MHz (27 x 132)
RAM:    4 x 2 GB (GSkill ECO F3-12800CL7-2GBECO)
Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GeForce GTS 450	(MSI N450GTS MS-V236)
Monitor: Acer S243HL
HDD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB

Wunsch - PC:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke Euch, viel Glück an alle und schöne Grüße aus dem Bayerischen Wald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## otjes (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
damals dachte ich, dass eine Grafikkarte mit 1,25 GB Speicher ausreichen würde. Ein Fehler von mir.

Hier mein aktuelles System:
Intel Core i5-2500K mit Macho Kühler
8 GB DDR3 Speicher 
Crucial m4 SSD mit 128 GB 
Samsung HDD mit 3 TB
Geforce GTX 570
Asrock Z68 Pro3
und alles schön verpackt in einem Lian Li Gehäuse

und hier meine Aufrüst-Empfehlung:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Oesili (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

auch ich versuche noch schnell mein Glück.

Grafikkarte:     MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:        be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
RAM:                   4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor:            Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Endeffekt bräuchte ich nur die Grafikkarte, obwohl ein bissl mehr RAM wäre auch niemals verkehrt. Die Silent Wings in 120mm passen auch noch ins Gehäuse, der Monitor würde sich prima als 2. Monitor verwenden lassen.


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse:              Coolermaster CM 690 II
Motherboard:    Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
CPU:                       AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler:       Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM:                      Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A 1866 C9 2 x 4 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte:        NVIDIA Geforce  GTX 560 von Gigabyte mit 1 GB DDR5 Ram
Festplatten:        1 x SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB + 2 x 1 TB Samsung HDD
Netzteil:               Bequiet Pure Power 630W
Monitor:               BenQ XL 2420T 144 Hz

Edit 1: OS ist ein Dual Boot mit Windows 7 Ultimate sowie Windows 10 Pro

Viel Glück an alle, Daumen drücken, möge uns der Hardwaregott gnädig sein.

MfG

Daniel


----------



## gezwa (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team!

Leider bin ich nicht aus Deutschland. Aber ich hoffe, dass auch langjährigen Lesern und Abonennten ,die nicht aus Deutschland kommen die Möglichkeit gegeben wird hier teilzunehmen!!!

Mein PC könnte sicherlich folgendes"Update" gebrauchen!

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Modifizierter Boxed-Kühler 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
12GB DDR3 SDRAM
AMD Radeon HD 5770
Sharkoon RushPowerM 600W
Modifiziertes Gehäuse von ?
Monitor 24" Benq


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## roran94 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

hallo das were meine wunsch zusamenstelung:


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

die komponenten die ich habe sind volgende:

Intel core dualcore E8400 mit 3 GHz
4 X2 Gb ddr 2 ram (8 gb)
 eine GeForce GT 430 mit 1 gb ram
und eine 500 watt netzteil von cooler master

ich würde gerne die komponenten die ich ausgesucht habe gewinnen aber wen nicht is auch gut 

schön das ihr wider so ein gewinspiel macht
und ich hofe auf den letzten drücker vieleicht noch zu gewinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunmiller (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

na dann schauen wir mal

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970AUD3 
Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 Black Edition mit 8x4,0 GHz im Turbomodus bis 4,6GHz 
RAM: G.Skill 4x 8GB (1600MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM 
Prozessorkühlung: Thermaltake Frio Extreme Silent 14 Dual 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT 630 2 GB 
Festplatte: 2 Festplatten eingebaut 1x 1TB und 1x 500GB

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Na dann allen Viel Glück,
gunmiller


----------



## BaueerR (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich hier nicht für mich sondern für meine Eltern. Ich möchte diese Möglichkeit nutzen um Ihnen endlich mal etwas zurückgeben zu können. Es war für meine Eltern nie leicht meine drei Geschwister und mich groß zu ziehen durch ihre jahrelange Arbeitslosigkeit, zu denen auch einige Jahre Hartz IV gehörten bis sie neue Jobs fanden. Dennoch haben sie immer alles gegeben uns unsere Wünsche zu erfüllen und ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse hinten angestellt. Jetzt möchte ich "Pimp my PC" nutzen ihnen ein Bisschen von dem zurückzugeben was sie meinen Geschwistern und mir über Jahre hinweg gegeben haben.

Unter anderem wird der PC von meinem Vater genutzt um seine Bilder die er als Hobbyfotograf macht zu bearbeiten. Hierfür braucht er unbedingt wieder einen guten neuen PC um die Familie weiterhin mit den perfekten Bildern versorgen zu können.

Das derzeitige System:

CPU: Intel C2D E6600
Board: Foxconn MARS
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 
Festplatte: 120GB SSD, 250GB HDD 
Grafikkarte: 8800GTS 512
Sound: Creative Sound Karte
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner (wird nicht mehr benötigt da alles per USB gemacht wird)
Netzteil: 520W 80Plus Bronze
Monitor: HP W2207h

So sieht das System derzeit aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gewünscht Upgrade:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)


Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe ihr unterstützt mich bei meinem Vorhaben meinen Eltern und besonders meinem Vater eine Freude zu machen, damit er wieder Spaß am bearbeiten seine Fotos haben kann und uns mit noch besseren Bilder der versorgen kann.

Mit den besten Grüßen aus den Norden

BaueerR


----------



## projekt2501 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte auch gern noch auf den letzten Drücker mein Glück versuchen.
Mein System ist mittlerweile auch schon einige Jahre alt und einige Komponenten bremsen sich gegenseitig aus, so das ich nie so richtig eine optimalen Nutzen der Technik habe.
Außerdem ist mit dem Prozessor schon das Maximum auf dem Board erreicht ^^

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboeard: Asus P5Q SE
RAM: 8 GB Kingston Value-RAM DDR2 @800MHz
Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q9550 mit Boxed-Kühler
Grafikkarte: His Iceq2 R9 280X
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 650W
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RV01
Festplatte: 128GB Samsung 830 SSD + 750GB Samsung HD753LJ
Monitor: LG W2353V

Meine Wunschkonfig (edit nach Hinweis von 	*interessierterUser* 

)

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann nun doch sinnfreier Weise ein Netzteil mit bei um die Kategorien zu komplettieren.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte hoffe ich mit den Komponenten wieder 5-6 Jahre durchhalten zu können und eventuell die Grafikkarte in 2-3 Jahren als einziges erneuern zu müssen.
Die Pimp-my-PC Aktion find ich klasse!
Macht weiter so!

Liebe Grüße
Projekt2501

Nachtrag: hier noch das Foto des Rechners:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traace (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend zusammen,

auch ich möchte noch meine Chance mitzumachen ergreifen.
Ich bin nun schon seit ein paar Monaten auf PCGH unterwegs, bis ich dann auf die Verlosung aufmerksam wurde, wenn auch recht spät.

Mein momentanes System läuft nicht mehr ganz rund. Der CPU ist leider in die Jahre gekommen und schleppt sich nur noch langsam und mit viel schwitzen durch die Spiele, die Einzelkern Leistung reicht leider nicht aus. Daher habe ich meine Wunschkonfiguration sehr auf den CPU und das Mainboard gelegt.


Aktuell:
CPU: AMD FX-8350
Kühler: Werkskühler
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB-DDR3-2133
GPU: AMD R9 280
Bildschirm: Terra (OEM)
Netzteil: Termaltake Berlin 630W
Gehäuse: Unbekannt
SSD: 64GB
HDD: 500GB


Mein Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



projekt2501 schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst kein Netzteil und auch keine Gehäuse gewählt, da es in meinem persönlichen Fall keinen Sinn ergibt.
> Es Stand leider nirgends ob in Jeder "Kategorie" eine Auswahl getroffen werden muss.


Das haben ca. 50% der Teilnehmer nicht verstanden, dabei wurde es am Anfang eindeutig gesagt.
Es gibt noch andere Fehler, die ebenso gerne gemacht werden, dabei ist die Anweisung, was alles
gesagt werden muss, eindeutig.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie im Artikel angegeben:
> - Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
> - Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
> - Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
> ...


----------



## Z28LET (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team,
als langjähriger Leser und Abonnent eurer Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware freue ich mich sehr über eure Gewinnspielaktion Pimp my PC 2015. 
Daher habe ich mich entschlossen mein Glück zu probieren und mitzumachen. 

Ansich bin ich in Sachen Hardware eine treue Seele und rüste nur auf, wenn es sein muss, daher sind Teile meines aktuellen Systems schon 6 Jahre alt.
Da kommt die Gelegenheit von euch und euren Partnern sehr gelegen, jetzt mal die Chance zu nutzen und mit etwas Glück ein tolles neues, wiederum sehr haltbares System zu haben. 


Mein altes System hat folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse : Fractal Define R3 *white*
CPU: i5 2400 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z68AP-D3
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 2*4GB 1600
Netzteil: Cougar CM550
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Dazu noch ein Datengrab in Form einer WD Green 1,5 TB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX670 Power Edition 
Monitor: LG W2361V



Hier möchte ich nun sinnvoll ansetzen und habe mir mit den Punkten folgende Komponenten rausgesucht, welche mein System wieder up to Date bringen sollen. 
Die CPU würde wieder sehr lange leben, dazu natürlich passend den Arbeitsspeicher. 
Mein Netzteil ist schon 6 Jahre Alt und würde sich sicherlich über die Rente freuen, daher dann das beQuiet!.
Auch der Monitor sollte ersetzt werden durch den neuen, welcher deutlich ergonomischer ist.


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Über eine Auswahl von mir eurerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen!


*​


----------



## degore88 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin, 

mein PC würde sich über die folgenden Komponenten sehr freuen:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Schon seit mehr oder weniger geraumer Zeit verbaut sind:
Mainboard: GA-EX58-UD5
CPU: Intel Core i7-920
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560 TI
Speicher: 1 x Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1TB, 3 x HDD
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil: Be quiet Dark Power Pro 900W!
Monitor: 24" Asus VW246
Laufwerke: 1 x DVD, 1 x BluRay

Die Grafikkarte hat die letzten Jahre über schwer geschuftet und würde sich freuen in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gehen zu dürfen 

MfG


----------



## Gast1659129004 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Liebe PC-Games Hardware Community,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp My PC 2015,

Mein Aktuelles System: 

Mainboard: Asus X-99s
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-5930K
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet Dark Rock 3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX980 Gaming 4g 
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair  Vengeance 4x4GB DDR4 RAM
Netzteil: be quiet Power Zone 850W
Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800 Orange
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
HDD: No-Name
Laufwerk: No-Name
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231

Ich weiß, das ist nicht das "schlechteste" System, aber ich hab mir gedacht, man kann ja mal aus Spaß mitmachen.

Hier die Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild Meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle spaß bei diesem Gewinnspiel und Danke an die PCGH-Redaktion und den Sponsoren die dies möglich gemacht haben.

Viele Grüße
Gecco


----------



## TollPC (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo nun versuche ich auch mal mein glück:

Meine ausgewählte Konfiguration:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro + Intel Core i5-6500 (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitge KonfigurationSie werden verstehen warum ich aufrüsten will)

Mobo:M2N68
CPU:AMD Phenom 2 x4
Ram:4x2 gb DDR2
Graka:Msi GTX 960 2G(auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen da ausgeliehen an Freund)
CPU-Kühler:Standard boxed kühler
Netzteil:Seasonic-irgendwas

(Auf den Bildern könnte der PC ein ''wenig'' dreckig sein, er würde beim falle eines gewinns gereinigt werden.)

Hoffnung gibt es immer


----------



## DerMega (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Team,

dann möchte auch ich mich hier noch anschließen. Vielen Dank, an euch und die Hersteller, für diese interessante Aktion.
Ich möchte mich hier für meine Freundin bewerben, die meinen vorherigen Gamingrechner geerbt hat aber aufgrund dessen Alter leider immer mehr am verzweifeln ist, wenn sie Titel wie Anno 2070 spielen möchte.
Mein altes / ihr aktuelles System ist nämlich schon gute 7 Jahre alt, daher würde ich mich sehr freuen ihr etwas besseres bieten zu können.

Ihr "aktueller" GamingPC besteht aus:

*Chieftec Dragon Midi Gehäuse* (Ja richtig, son altes Ding aber Jahrelang immer treu gewesen)
Einem *MSI P45 Neo3-FR* was irgendwie nicht so ganz der Bringer war aber trotzdem eine solide Basis für den Rest.
Ein *Core 2 Duo E8400, der mit 3800MHZ* alles versucht ihr ein halbwegs flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu bieten.
Gekühlt wird der C2D von einem *Arctic Freezer 2*. Tolles Teil. Hält ihn gut gekühlt.
Als Grafikbeschleuniger arbeitet eine *Asus EAH4850* gespickt mit einem Accelero Twin Turbo @7V, weil der Originallüfter irgendwann das Handtuch geworfen hat.
Als RAM kommen *2x2GB Riegel Kingston HyperX 1066* zum Einsatz. Die lassen sich  auf dem Board leider kaum pushen. 
Die Systemfestplatte ist eine *OCZ-Vertex 2 128GB im 3,5" Gehäuse* die anstandslos seit vielen Jahren ihren schnellen Dienst tut. Hut ab dafür muss ich sagen.
Das Netzteil ist ein *be quiet! Blackline P5 470W-S1.3*.
Das Gehäuse wird von *2 Pure Wings 80mm Beatmet und 1 Pure Wings 80mm* saugt die Luft ab, zusätzlich zum Netzteil.
Als Monitor kommt ein *HP w2207h (1680*1050)* zum Einsatz.

Da hier ansich der gesamte Rechner getauscht werden müsste, dafür aber nicht genug Punkte zur Verfügung standen haben, wir uns für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:


```
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)
```

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)*
Die Kombination aus dem Gaming M5 und dem i5-6600 mit K suffix bietet einiges an zusätzlicher Leistung, mit der ihr beim Spielen sicher nicht so schnell die Puste ausgehen wird und sie hoffentlich lange Spass an ihren Spielen haben kann.
Wir haben uns hier für die Kombination aus Mainboard und CPU entschieden, da wir erstmal eine gute Grundlage für einen neuen Gamingrechner aufbauen müssen. Es nützt ja nichts, wenn sie eine potente GPU im Rechner hat, dieser aber kaum Kraft hat der Grafikkarte Futter zu geben. Ebenso haben wir beim Speicher entschieden aber dazu später mehr.
Warum hier nicht die größte kombi? Ganz einfach: Der Rest des Systems soll ja auch noch was abbekommen und nicht nur die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen 

*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)*
Noch ist der Rechner ziemlich laut durch die kleinen 80mm Lüfter. Aber mit dem großen DR Pro 3 hat sie für die Zukunft einen sehr potenten Kühler, der die Abwärme einer Übertaktung effizient abführen kann und dies auch noch leise tut.
Das gute alte Chieftec Gehäuse ist ja belüftet, auch wenn das alles ziemlich retro ist, war hier die Kühlung der CPU wichtiger als ein Lüfterset, was im aktuellen Gehäuse einfach keinen Platz gefunden hätte.

*RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)*
Wenn schon Skylake, dann richtig. Also soll hier auch schneller DDR4 RAM zum Zuge kommen. 8GB reichen vorerst völlig aus und wenn die Speicherpreise sich weiter so bewegen wie im Moment, kann man in einem Jahr oder später gut noch 8GB dazu stecken. Eben dann, wenn es nötig wird.
Wir haben hier natürlich den RAM statt der SSD gewählt, da die CPU/MoBo Kombi ohne RAM ja nichts wert ist. Ihre SSD läuft noch gut und der DDR2 RAM wäre hier wohl sinnlos 

*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)*
Das Straight Power 10 bietet gegenüber dem Pure Power L8 starke Vorteile. Alleine Active Clamp mit seiner effizienteren Steuerung und die DC/DC Wandler halte ich dabei für riesen Vorteile die auch spürbar bei einer stabilen Übertaktung sein dürften.
Die Entscheidung nicht ein neues Gehäuse zu nehmen, in welchem sich ein sauberer Airflow etablieren kann war schwierig aber dennoch schnell getroffen. Ich kann an das alte Netzteil einfach keine neue Hardware hängen. Zum einen laufe ich Gefahr, dass ihr das Netzteil spontan hops geht und die wahnsins Hardware mit in den Tod reisst und zum Anderen werden ja bestimmte Funktionen garnicht vom Netzteil unterstützt.

*Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)*
Ich will ehrlich sein: Die Größe zählt für die Frauen  
Warum sollte mein Schatz nicht einen schönen großen Monitor zum zocken bekommen?
Davon ab: Der Test in der PCGH war gut und die 5ms Reaktionszeit sind bei den Games die sie spielt vollkommen ok und stören nicht das Spielevergnügen.

Als nächstes würden wir uns dann um eine Grafikkarte kümmern. Eine 390X Von Sapphire mit 8GB oder eine GTX 970. Je nachdem, wie gut es der Weihnachtsmann meint 

Anbei zwei Bilder vom bestehenden System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr würdet meiner Freundin eine riesen Freude machen, wenn ihr ihren Rechner als Aufrüstobjekt wählen würdet.


----------



## Chanks (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hier meine entsprechende Wunschkonfiguration: 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell besteht der PC aus folgenden Komponenten: 

Gehäuse: Cooltek Skrion
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790K
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 3GB 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1333
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB ST1000DM003
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 580W 
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm, 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke dieser PC bietet eine solide Grundlage um mal ordentlich aufzurüsten. Das Cooltek Skiron bietet ausreichend Platz und soliden Airflow für eine gute Kühlung potenter Hardware. Bisher wurde die GTX 580 verwendet, da diese Karte ausserhalb von Spielen immer noch recht brauchbar ist, jedoch wäre eine 980 TI von MSI ein Upgrade in jeglicher Beziehung, besonders auch in Anbetracht auf Stromverbrauch sowie Lautstärke. Die 980 TI passt zudem auch farblich sehr gut zu dem bisherigen System  

Von dem Upgrade auf einen Dark Rock Pro 3 verspreche ich mir vorallem eine nochmals leisere Kühlung sowie auch eine optische Aufwertung des Systems, da der Dark Rock Pro 2 leider schon etwas gelitten hat (kein Eigenverschulden ^^) 

Eine SSD würde natürlich das Gesamtsystem deutlich beschleunigen, in jeglicher Hinsicht. Bisher war es noch akzeptabel mit einer HDD zu arbeiten, da die Seagate Barracuda Platten auch nicht die langsamsten sind, allerdings werden HDD´s leider auch deutlich langsamer, umso voller diese werden. 

Neben der Grafikkarte wäre das Netzteil wohl das Upgrade über welches ich mich mit am meisten freuen würde. Da das Straight Power E9 noch Gruppenreguliert ist hat es natürlich einige Nachteile gegenüber der E10 Serie, wodurch sich der Umstieg hier wohl besonders auf lange Sicht lohnen wird.

Der iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP  ist für mich interessant, da ich 24" für mich als optimale Größe für einen Monitor empfinde. Sehr gut empfinde ich auch das Feature der Höhenverstellbarkeit, da dies ein deutliches Plus an Komfort garantiert. 


Es würde mich sehr freuen diese Aufrüstung meinem guten und treuen Rechenknecht ermöglichen zu können. 

Beste Grüße und auch den anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## anti398 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi,
Richtig Geile Aktion von Euch. Mir gefällt das ihr die Kritik ernstgenommen habt und jetzt nur noch einzelne Teile austauscht.  
"Kritik erhören" davonn könnte sich so mancher Spielehersteller einen abschneiden. husthust DICE husthust.
Was ihr noch verbessern könntet wäre der Zwang das man aus jeder Hardware-Katergorie etwas auswählen MUSS.
Warum eigentlich nur 4 aufrüstungen ??  Mit so vielen Sponsoren im Rücken könntet ihr doch jedem PCGH-Abonnent ein Paar Teile Spendieren ;D.

Bei Meinem Aktuellen PC habe ich aus Mangel an Sata Anschlüssen nur 
128GB SSD Speicher und ein CD Laufwerk    ODER      128GB ssd und 500GB HDD
Aus diesem Problem Habe ich daher aktuell nur 128GB Speicher.
Hier mein Bild: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt zu meinem PC:

CPU:                  Intel Pentium Duo E5300 2x2,6 Ghz
Mainboard:    MSI G41M-SP20
GPU:                 AMD Radeon R7 260X 2GB
RAM:                2x4GB Kingston DDR3 1333
Netzteil:         Chinesisches NoName  300W
Speicher:       San Disk SSD 128GB

Meine (Traum) Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Uha_Nein (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell im EInsatz
Mainboard/CPU: Asus P8P67 + i7 2600k
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Power 630W
RAM: 2 × 4 GiByte DDR3 Corsair Venegance
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690 II
GPU: MSI R7970 Lightning Boost Edition
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Monitor: Asus VG248QE


----------



## Masterwana (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kurz vor Ladenschluss will ich auch noch.
Hab mir gerade erst die aktuelle PCGH-Ausgabe geholt!

Ich habe mir heute, nach langer Zeit mal wieder, eine PCGH-Ausgabe gekauft da es langsam mal an der Zeit ist zum aufrüsten. 
Mein Rechner hat schon die besten Jahre hinter sich und ich will jetzt erst mal Mainboard, CPU und RAM erneuern. 
Und genau deswegen hole ich mir immer die PCGH wenn ich meinen Rechner oder die von Freunden/Kollegen aufrüsten soll.
Nur meiner kam bis jetzt immer zu kurz. 

Aber was sehen meine entzückten Augen da? 
PCGH bietet mir an meinen Rechner kostenlos aufzurüsten 
Das passt ja wie die sprichwörtliche Faust aufs Auge!

Mein momentanes System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

Zur Zeit stecken in meinem Lian Li A-05B folgende Komponenten:

Auf meinem Asus P5Q Deluxe Mainboard sitzt ein Intel Core2Duo E8500. Der schon seit 5 - 6 Jahren,  Semi-Passiv gekühlt von einem Sharkoon Silent Eagle, mit einem Takt von 3,8GHz tapfer seinen Dienst tut.
Als Arbeitsspeicher stecken zwei Mushkin XP2-8500 2GB Riegel in meinem System.
Die grafische Aufbereitung über nimmt eine betagte Radeon HD6870 von XFX.
Seit 3-4 Jahren verwende ich für Windows eine Curcial m4 64GB SSD. Das war der letzte Leistungsschub für mein System! Für die restlichen Daten habe ich drei 500GB HDDs.
Die Stromversorgung übernimmt seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Enermax Modu82+ 525W. (Gebraucht, lag Jahre lang bei einem Freund im ungenutzt im Schrank).
Als Hauptmonitor benutze ich einen LG Flatron IPS235. Wie der Name schon sag mit IPS-Panel, unabdingbar für Foto/Video-Bearbeitung. Als zweit Monitor habe ich einen Samsung SyncMaster T220 (ehemaliger PCGH Testsiger...  lang lang ist es her )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte nicht über die Unordnung wundern, ich habe das Bild aufgenommen als ich das neue Netzteil test weise verkabelt habe. Bin momentan nicht zu Hause. 

Mein Hauptaugenmerk bei eurer Aufrüst-Aktion liegt weiterhin bei einem soliden Grundgerüst.
Deshalb habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

*Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Das dicke Mainboard und CPU Paket um wieder einige Jahre über die Runden zukommen.
Der kleine Kühler sollte locker ausreichen, da ich eh nicht mehr übertakten möchte.
2 × 8 GiByte DDR4 muss erst einmal ausreichen. Das größere Kit kann man ja leider nicht auswählen.  
Das be quiet! Straight Power gewinnt bei mir dank der besseren Effizienz gegenüber dem Pure Power.
Den Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 nehme ich dann als neuen Spielemonitor.

Das durch euch gesparte Geld kann ich dann in eine bessere SSD und GraKa investieren. Und ich kann endlich Fallout 4 zocken!
Damit sollte ich dann die nächsten 3-4 Jahre erst einmal ruhe haben, bevor ich mich wieder ans Aufrüsten mache.

MfG Torsten

PS: Sollte mein Rechner Auserwählt sein packe ich eine neue SSD mit in den Karton, die könnt ihr dann gleich mit einbauen.
PPS: alternativ könnt ihr mir auch die  Sachen zuschicken die aus einem anderen Gewinner Rechner zuschicken. Die meisten die hier Teilnehmen haben eh bessere Systeme wie ich.


----------



## Eintueten (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi @ all,

super Aktion, werde auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Mein Rechner hatte neulich 5 Jähriges. Baujahr 2010

Meine Specs:

CPU:                             AMD, X6 1090T @ 3.9 GHz. NB 2.6 GHz, Ref. 260, HT 2080 MHz
MB:                               Gigabyte, GA-870A-UD3
RAM:                            Corsair XMS3, 8GB  1600 @ 1.65V, 9-9-9-24 (aktuell @1733, 9-10-10-27)
Kühler:                        EKL, Brocken
NT:                                be quiet!, L7-530W
GraKa:                         Asus, R9-290 -DC2OC @ stock (Original 2010, Gigabyte GTX 460, 1GB OC)
SSD:                              Adata, S511 120GB
HDD:                            Samsung, 2x 1 TB HD103SJ 
Case:                            Shakoon, Bandit, 2x 120mm + 1x 250mm Lüfter
Monitor:                     iiyama, ProLite 2409HD , 24"
OS:                                Windows 7 Pro x64

und hier meine Wunschkomponenten:

Mainboard/CPU:    MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:             be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM:                            4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:                     be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor:                    iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der neue Unterbau mit Skylake und DDR4-RAM wird mein System eine ordentlich Schub geben. Meine R9 290 sollte für den neuen Monitor noch reichen.   
Mein altes Netzteil würde ich auch weiter nutzen, meine gelesen zu haben, dass alte NT´s mit der neuen CPU ab Intel-Haswell nicht mehr funktionieren.

Gruß Eintueten


----------



## Marwitz (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich bei der Aktion bewerben, da mein PC danach ruft, "gepimpt" zu werden. Meine GTX 750Ti hat sich erstaunlich wacker geschlagen, kommt aber immer mehr mächtig ins Schwitzen. In meinem Fliegerspiel kann ich nur in großen Höhen fliegen, da der Ruckelsturm in Bodennähe mich virtuell zum Absturz bringt. Die SSD ist bis zur Grenze gefüllt und das Gehäuse, welches einem bei jedem Einbau zum "Facepalm" treibt, macht größeren Grafikkarten und hohen Kühlern einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670
Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14
Mainboard: Gigabyte H97-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Grafikkarte: GTX 750Ti
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
SSD: GeIL Zenith S3 240GB
Festplatte: Western Digital Green 500GB
Gehäuse: Cooltek UMX2


----------



## Onkel-Rick (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

FInde es auch eine ziemlich coole Idee von euch und werde mal mein Glück versuchen. 

Meine Zusammenstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit habe ich verbaut:

Gehäuse: Cooltek Silencio 652
CPU Kühler: Antec AIO mit 120er Radiator
CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v3
MB: MSI Z87 G43 Gaming
RAM: 32gb G.Skill 1866Mhz
GPU: ASUS GTX 780 ti Direct CUII
Netzteil: EVGA Supernova 750Watt
SSD: 2x SanDisk Ultra II 240Gb im Raid, 1x Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
HDD: Seagate 2tb
Ton: Creative Soundblaster Z
Sonstige: TP-Link Wlan


Grafikkarte, Lüfter und Netzteil möchte ich tauschen, da mein PC doch lauter ist als gedacht und ich es als sehr störend empfinde, gerade wenn man Nachts mal einen Film schaut oder noch Zocken möchte und die Liebste schon im Bettchen liegt. 
Der CPU Lüfter ist, man glaubt es kaum, das lauteste Bauteil im PC, aber dieses Problem habe ich ganz einfach gelöst, indem ich einfach die PCGH abonniert und mir einen schicken, neuen Kühler ausgesucht habe. 
Wenn ich dann auch noch das "Auserwählte Wesen" bin dann stehen den kalten, langen Winternächten nichts mehr im Wege und die Dame erlebt die ruhigsten Nächte ihres Lebens. 

Liebe Grüße vom Onkel


----------



## Realracer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

bei dieser tollen Aktion versuche ich doch glatt auch mal mein Glück.

Hier ist meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiger PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
MB: Foxconn Bloodrage (das stirbt gerade) 
CPU: Core I7-920@4,0GHz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance z.Zt. nur 2x4GB (siehe Mainboard Kommentar) 
Grafik: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X@1160/2500MHz mit Kryographics Hawaii
Kühlung: kompl. Wasser mit 1x360er, 1x140er und  1x120er Radiator
Lüfter: 4x Enermax UCCL12 und 2x Corsair 140er
Netzteil: Corsair TX950
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 800D
SSD: HyperX (die Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr)
HDD: Samsung * Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3780 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HI PCGH Team!
Die Aktion finde ich echt super, da mir der Gedanke schon einige Zeit im Kopf rum schwirrt aufzurüsten...Darauf hin habe ich mir euer aktuelles Heft gekauft um mal ein
Überblick zu bekommen was Sinn macht usw..

Von daher habe ich mich für folgende Variante entschieden:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System wohnt in einem Thermaltake Gehäuse Versa H22
Darin verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard : MSI 760GM
Prozessor :  AMD FX6100 mit Arctic Freezer ExtremeKühler
RAM: 8GB DDR3 (1Modul)
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia GTX 960 2GB DDR5
Systemfestplatte: Crucial M4 128GB (+2 weitere 500GB HDD, die aber demnächst durch eine 500GB SSD + 2-4 TB HDD erstezt werden sollen)
Laufwerk: LG 16x DVD Brenner
Front Card Reader
3x Gehäuselüfter 120mm 1x 80mm
Netzteil: BeQuiet 80+ 450Watt


So jetzt wünsche ich allen die mitmachen viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spass mit dem neuen System.
Würde mich natürlich auch sehr freuen einer der Auserwählten zu sein  

Mfg
Tom


----------



## Macs344 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich war sehr begeistert, als ich von eurer Aktion "Pimp my PC 2015"gehört habe, da mein aktuelles Gamings-System wirklich mal ein Upgrade benötigt.
Daher stelle ich euch hiermit mein System vor und erkläre weshalb ich ein Upgrade mit meinen Ausgewählten Komponenten als sinnvoll erachte  


*Mein aktuelles System:*
Mein Gaming-System hab ich mir im Frühjahr 2011, mit meinem damals mühsam angeeigneten Wissen, selbst zusammen gestellt und zusammen gebaut.
Heute weiß ich, dass ich damals wirklich sehr gut eingekauft habe, denn mein System läuft bis heute ohne große Fehler und macht immer noch eine sehr gute Figur.
Dank eurer sehr guten Übertaktungs-Guides aus den vergangenen Jahren, habe ich meine CPU heute sehr gut übertraten können.
Und dank des Thermalright HR-02 Macho Kühlers ist sie immer noch gut gekühlt.
Durch diese Maßnahme kann die CPU in Sachen Gaming-Leistung durchaus mit aktuellen CPUs mithalten 
Doch meine aktuelle GPU, die GTX 570 hat es teils schwer aktuelle Titel noch befriedigen darzustellen. Daher muss dringend etwas neues her.

Motherboard: *ASUS P8P67*
CPU: *Intel Core I5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz*
GPU: *MSI N570GTX TWIN FROZR III*
RAM: *8GB GSkill*
PSU: *be quiet! Pure Power 530W*
Festplatten: *1,5 TB WD* und weitere HDDs
Betriebssystem: *Win7 HP 64bit*

*
Auswahl der neuen Komponenten:*
Da, wie bereits erwähnt meine GTX 570 mittlerweile recht schwach auf der Brust ist und ich dringend etwas flottes und zukunftssicheres brauche, habe ich mich für die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G entscheiden.
Meine CPU dürfte noch ausreichend Leistung bieten um eine sinnvolle Gaming-Performance zu erreichen.
Da ich ja bereits einen Top CPU Kühler besitze habe ich mich für die Lüfter entschieden, die Lüfter von Be quiet! dürften für ein deutlich leiseres Case sorgen, was ich natürlich sehr begrüße.
Die SSD würde als Bootlaufwerk dienen und dürfte mir einen deutlichen Performance-schub bescheren, in Sachen Bootzeiten, Arbeitsgeschwindigkeiten und Ladezeiten im ein oder anderen Spiel, welches ich auf der SSD installieren würde.
Um die Kombination aus Übertakteter CPU und extrem schneller GPU ordentlich mit Strom versorgen zu können, habe ich mich für das stärkste Netzteil mit 850 Watt entschieden.
Außerdem arbeite ich mit 3D Programmen in denen mir der Iiyama als 2. Bildschirm sehr nützlich wäre.

Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G* (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: *be quiet! Pure Wings 2* (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: *240 bis 260 GByte* (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W* (7 Punkte)
Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1* (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hier noch 2 Bilder meines Aktuellen PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Über die Auswahl  meines PCs für ein Upgrade, würde ich mich sehr freuen !

*Liebe Grüße, Macs


----------



## limeks (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein jetziger Computer schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Nacken hat,
und ich sehr gerne einen neuen hätte,
versuche ich mein Glück hier.

Mein jetziges System

Mainboard:              Gigabyte EP45-DS4
                                          Intel P45
CPU:                              Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
CPU-Kühler:            Scythe Mugen 2
RAM:                             2x2 GByte DDR2-800
Netzteil:                      Enermax 485W
Grafikkarte:             ATI Radeon HD 5770
Festplatte:                 SSD SanDisk 128 GB
Gehäuse:                    Midi Tower Xigmatek
Monitor:                     LG - 24 Zoll

Hardware die ich mir wünschte: 

Mainboard/CPU:  MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:            be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM:                             4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:                      be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor:                      iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## teufellinos (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

HalliHallo!

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit durch meinen Freund meinen Spaß am spielen neuentdeckt! Nur ein Problem: mein aktueller "PC" ist nicht in der Lage bei aktuellen Spielen mit zu halten - und das nervt total! Ganz davon abgesehen, nutze ich einen uralten Bildschirm und eine Standardmaus zum zocken - furchtbar >.< Als Schülerin ist es auch leider schwer sich ein System zusammen zu stellen bzw. zu finanzieren, das mit FarCry, the Witcher oder auch Skyrim mithält. Und jetzt versuche ich mein Glück hier. Mit ein wenig Hilfe meines Freundes habe ich mir also eine Auswahl an Komponenten zusammengestellt und meine Punkte gut verteilt  

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und aufzurüsten gilt dieses Prachtsystem:

Prozessor              	Intel Core i5 750 plus Stockkühler
Monitor		Belina 1905 G1
Grafikkarte		NIVIDIA GeForce GT320
Mainboard		H57M01
Arbeitsspeicher 	2 x 2GB DDR3 plus 2 x 1GB DDR3
Festplatte 		1TB HDD
Gehäuse		siehe Packard Bell ixtreme M5741
Eingabegeräte 	Microsoft Ps/2 Maus
                        	Standardtastatur PS/2
Netzteil		250W FSP250-60THA(1PF)

Der PC wurde damals als Komplettsystem erworben 

Anbei auch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Goldschatz


----------



## bas[s]to (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

als langjähriger Leser (seit der Erstausgabe) der PC Games Hardware habe ich immer eure Gewinnspielaktionen bewundert. Deshalb versuche ich dieses Jahr mein Glück mit einer Bewerbung für die Pimp my PC 2015 Aktion.

Mein aktuelles System ist ein Medion Erazer PC und wird 4 Jahre alt. Er bietet folgende Hardwareausstattung:

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k
Mainboard: Medion MS-7681 (MSI P67-GD65 OEM)
CPU-Kühler: Medion 90mm Tower-Kühler
RAM: 2x 4GB Elixir DDR3 1333 CL9
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 570
Gehäuse: Medion Big-Tower (Cougar 98R9 Super Tower in schwarz)
Netzteil: 650W Fortron-Source FSP 80plus Bronze OEM Netzteil
HDD: 2x Samsung SSD 830 256GB (1x System, 1x Spiele), 1x Seagate 2TB (Backup), 1x Seagate 3TB (Videos)
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude
Laufwerke: 1x DVD-Rewriter, 2x Sata Hot-Swap Einschübe (2TB und 3TB HDD verbaut)
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120mm LED Lüfter (Rückseite und Oberseite), 1x 140mm Fractal Design Lüfter (Front)
Monitor: 2x Acer S273HLAbmii

Da die CPU und das Mainboard noch ausreichend sind, habe ich folgende Hardware Komponenten ausgewählt:

*Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)*
Die GTX 570 kommt in einigen Spielen an ihre Leistungsgrenze. Auch wird sie recht laut, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur hoch ist. Daher wäre ein Upgrade eine gute Lösung.

*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)*
Der derzeitig verbaute CPU-Kühler liefert eine ordentliche Leistung ab. In diesem Sommer merkte man aber, dass er schon etwas zu Kämpfen hatte. In meiner Dachgeschosswohnung hatte ich bis zu 36°C Raumtemperatur. Der Kühler würde eine deutliche Verbesserung der Kühlleistung bewirken und zudem deutlich leiser sein. Außerdem wäre es möglich die CPU zu übertakten.

*RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)*
Mit einigen derzeit erscheinenden Spielen erhöht sich der RAM-Bedarf ungemein. Von daher wäre eine Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers ein lohnendes Upgrade.

*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)*
Im hinblick auf die steigenden Strompreise ist ein Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz dem derzeitigen vorzuziehen. Außerdem wird es bei hohen Temperaturen nicht so laut wie das derzeitige.

*Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)*
Monitor mäßig, bin ich eigentlich ganz gut ausgestattet. Aber ein dritter Monitor wäre beim Spielen nicht schlecht, da man so verschiedene Sachen im Blick behalten kann.

Zusammengerechnet ergeben alle Upgrades eine Punktzahl von 45.

Im Anhang ist ein aktuelles Bild meines PC. Der PC ist leider etwas dreckig. Würde aber im Falle eines Gewinns vorher gereinigt.

Vielen Dank an das PC Games Hardware Team für diese tolle Aktion und vielen Dank an die unterstützenden Hersteller.


Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer

Basto


----------



## I-man (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bin zwar nur long-time-lurker, trotzdem versuche ich mal mein Glück:

Wunschsystem:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




meine Möhre: 
CPU: Phenom X4 9850
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Platinum AMD 790FX
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ DDR2 1066 CL 5 Reaper
Netzteil: Xigmatek No Rules Power NRP-MC851 - 850 Watt
CPU Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284
GPU: 	Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X OC Revision 2.0, 2GB GDDR5
SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB
HDD: 500GB WD, 2x1,5 TB Samsung USB Datengräber
Soundkarte: CREATIVE SB X-FI Titanium Sound Blaster
Gehäuse: Packard Bell, ist aber meine ich ein Gigabyte. Von nem Stangen-PC von meinem Bruder, weil mein altes Rebel 9 auseinanderfiel
Laufwerk: irgendein Bulk DVD Brenner der es noch tat
Lüfter: Thermaltake Pure S 12, 4 mal
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T240HD, Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS
Blaues Licht: leuchtet blau


Mein Schätzchen läuft jetzt seit über 7 Jahren - bis auf seltene Ausnahmen - täglich. Ich glaube maximal war er 3 Tage am Stück aus. Letztes Jahr wurde er ein wenig aufpoliert. Er bekam eine neue Grafikkarte, die alte Platte ereilte der Tod und wurde durch eine SSD ersetzt, die neuen Lüfter, und Umzug in ein "neues" Gehäuse.
Er hat mir die ganzen Jahre während meines Studiums - von dem Festplattentod mal abgesehen - treue Dienste erwiesen. Das wird er wohl auch weiter noch tun, da ich mir einfach keine neue Kiste leisten kann, und es auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht können werde.


----------



## Flipflops (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend an alle,

hier auch meine Bewerbung, mit meinem ca ein Jahr alten Komplett Rechner von ATELCO, mit dem ich meine Uniarbeiten erledige und mit meiner Freundin zusammen regelmäßig Spiele spiele.

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU/APU: AMD A8-6600K
RAM: 8 GB DDR3
Mainboard: ASUS A88XM-A
GPU: (von der APU)
CPU-Kühler: AMD Stock Cooler 
Netzteil: HEC-400TC-2WB
HDD 1: 1 TB HDD
HDD 2: 500 GB HDD
Case-Lüfter: einen in der Front (Firma unbekannt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso ich diese Teile ausgesucht habe:
Der Prozessor liefert mir derzeit noch genug Leistung, aber die APU hat für die gelegentlichen Spiele nicht die Leistung, die ich mir wünschen würde, meine Freundin nervt mich schon, warum alles so blöd aussieht und alles zwischendurch stockt, mit der 980 könnte sie dann mal die Grafik bewundern, statt mich zu ärgern ob der Fleck da eine Person oder Gras ist. Zusätzlich wäre ein leiserer und leistungsfähigerer Lüfter ein Traum, weil derzeit der PC trotz nur einer Komponente die heiß wird unglaublich viel Lautstärke produziert. Die SSD wäre für ein flüssigeres Gesamtpacket schön, da mir derzeit 8 GB RAM reichen und ich nichts mache, was zwingend 24 GB vorraussetzt, da merke ich von einer SSD deutlich mehr. Mein aktueller Netzteil liefert nur 400 Watt, was für die APU ausreicht, die 980 hat aber eine angegebene mindest Leisungbedarf im Gesamtsystem von 500 Watt,  also wäre dieses Upgrade für die Grafikkarte notwendig. Der Gamingmonitor wäre auch schön, da mein Monitor derzeit weder über eine schnelle Reaktionszeit, noch eine Hertzfrequenz über 60 zulässt und für Battlefront wäre das schon praktisch.

Upgradepfad:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## NichtUnwissender (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Als einer der Letzten will ich auch mein Glück versuchen, vielleicht kann ich ja noch auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringen 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht wie folgt aus : 

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Knatterkiste hat jetzt schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und der gute Herr Phenom II 945 @ 3,6 Ghz Prozessor quält sich mit Mühe durch die zu berechnenden Hindernisse der Spielewelt. Die Linke Hand des Teufels in Form einer Radeon HD 5770 versucht dem Teufel mit aller Mühe Beistand zu leisten. Jedoch vergeblich. Der gute Phemon zeigt sich als phänomenal zielstrebig und will immer noch höher hinaus und jedes Mhz aus seinen Kernen freisetzen. Ich will ihm diesen letzten Kampf schlagen lassen und mich nach einem fähigerem Begleiter umsehen.Deswegen hat er sich in einen teuflisch entsprechender Nachfolgerin umgesehen und will zeigen wie es sich mit einer MSi Geforce 980 Ti schlägt. Mit so einem feurigen Design kann es dem guten Phenom schon mal heiß werden . Sein Butler Dark Rock Pro 3 fächert ihm Ordentlich Luft zu  und  will hierbei das letzte Mögliche aus ihm rausholen und ihm helfen das er in hitzigen Situationen einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt. Doch auf welcher Tanzfläche soll das GPU- und CPU Pärchen tanzen. Auf einer holprigen Magnetscheibe. Sicher nicht. Auf einer  schönen Platte namens SSD tanzt es sich hervorragend  und  mit 240 GB auch ausreichend Platz um wilde Moves auszuführen. Um das Buffet kümmert sich das treue be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W und bemüht sich sorgfältig darum, dass der Herr Phenom und seine etwas sehr gefräßige Partnerin MSi 980 Ti nicht in ein Energiedefizit kommen. Der Abend scheint perfekt zu werden. Zudem eine passende Bühne in Form des  Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP  gefunden werden konnte und somit das Spektakel für alle Anwesenden zum Erlebnis werden lässt !!!
Mein System:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II 945 
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 
Mainboard: AsusM2N68-Am Plus
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon 5770 HD
Netzteil: Xilence 480 Watt PSU
HDD : Western Digital Grenn 640 GB
Gehäuse: Hp Office Gehäuse


----------



## Lecur (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunschupgrade:
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Kiste:

CPU: AMD Phenom 9750B Quad-Core @2.40 GHz 
MB: Asus M2N-E  
RAM: 4 Kingston 1GB DDR2 800 
Kühler: Rubi Orb 2
NT:  OCZ 600MXSP 
GraKa: Club3D Geforce 630GT
HDD: Seagate 2* 500GB 1*1T
Case: Thorex 
Sound: Sound Blaster Xi-Fi xtreme Audio
Monitor:  Benq GL2450
OS: Windows 10 Pro x64

Die neusten teile sind offensichtlich Gehäuse und Monitor, die Ältesten sind Mainboard und Ram ca 2007. Cpu, Soundkarte und Netzteil sind von 2010
Da für Dezember eine Neuanschaffung von Mainboard,  Cpu Ram und Lüfter geplant ist ist mein Wunsch upgrade:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ryuteshi (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag!

Die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten sind:
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisher in meiner Spielschaukel vorhanden ist:
*Grafikkarte:* XFX Radeon HD 7850 Core Edition 1GB
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-3570K
*Mainboard:* ASRock B75 Pro 3
*RAM:* 1 x Corsair 8GB PC3-12800k (800MHz) CL 11-9-7-6
*Festspeicher: *
-S-ATA2 Samsung HD103UJ (1TB)
-S-ATA2 Samsung HD154UI (1,5TB)
-S-ATA3 Crucial MX100 (256GB)
-S-ATA3 Crucial MX100 (256GB)
-USB3.0 CnMemory ST2000DM (2TB)

Im Anschluss würde ich noch gerne auf meine Beweggründe für die Auswahl der Komponenten eingehen:

*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
Ich musste schon Ende letzten Jahres feststellen, dass 1GB Speicher bei einer Grafikkarte nicht mehr Zeitgemäß sind, und ebenso reicht die übrige Leistung meiner betagten Radeon nicht mehr dafür aus, um meinen Spielansprüchen zu genügen. Recht anspruchslose Spiele wie World of Tanks, Starbound und co. mögen sich damit noch zufrieden geben, doch bin ich ein großer Fan von Ark: Survival Evolved, war nur mit etlichen Anpassungen halbwegs spielbar ist, von den neusten Titeln wie Fallout 4, AC Syndicate und co. mal ganz zu schweigen.
Dementsprechend, und da ich bisher noch nie der Meinung war durch meine immernoch ausreichend starke CPU limitiert zu werden, habe ich mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden

*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Ein CPU-Kühler oder Lüfter-Sets. Bisher gab es noch kein Spiel oder eine Anwendung, die meinen Prozessor wirklich in Bedrängniss gebracht haben, selbst im Hochsommer. Und da ich aufgrund eines Kauffehlers meinerseits zwar zu einem K-Prozessor gegriffen habe, jedoch kein Mainboard besitze, dass die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit bietet, reicht der von Intel mitgelieferte Kühler aus, um ordentliche Temperaturen bei meiner CPU zu ermöglichen. Vielleicht wird der Kühler ja noch entlastet und kann langsamer laufen, wenn es eine ordentliche Gehäuselüftung gibt, daher diese Wahl.

*RAM:* 2 × 8 GiByte DDR3-1600(+) (3 Punkte)
Nun, Flashspeicher habe ich vorerst zur Genüge, eine SSD für das System, und Eine für die Leistungshungrigsten Spiele. Und der ganze Rest darf sich auf zwei HDD's und einem Datenfriedhof breitmachen. Noch habe ich keine Möglichkeit auf DDR4-RAM aufzurüsten, aber ein wenig zusätzlicher RAM für DDR3 kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, scheinen Spiele wie Ark: Survival Evolved und From the Depths seeeeehr speicherhungrig zu sein, was mir mehr als einmal die bisher vorhandenen 8GB bis auf den letzten Megabyte vollaufen ließ, nur um anschließend abzustürzen.

*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Mein Aktuelles Gehäuse... hat keine Marke. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es ein Eigenbau oder sonstetwas ist, diesen Big Tower habe ich vor ein paar Jahren von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen. Dementsprechend ist das Gerüst auch schwerer Stahl, dazu vergilbte Plastikteile, und von Effizienz in Sachen Lautheit oder Kühlung war man zum Verkaufszeitpunkt dieser Erungenschaft wohl auch noch weit entfernt. Nicht zuletzt deshalb habe ich zwei der 5 1/4 Zoll Schächte geopfert, um mit einem selbstgebauten Rahmen einen 140mm Lüfter in die Front setzen zu können.

*Monitor:* Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Mein aktueller Monitoraufbau beherbergt einen 21" FullHD Modell von Iiyama, ebenso aus der ProLite-Serie. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Geräten, muss jedoch sagen für die Arbeit im Studium und auch Privat sind mir selbst dieser in Verbindung mit meinem alten 19" Medion-TFT zu wenig Platz. Da würde dieser Monitor das Duo zu einem sehr guten Trio aufrüsten. Die anderen Monitore waren für mich keine Option, da der Platz auf meinem Tisch begrenzt ist, und ich ebenso keine solch großen Monitore mag.


Das war es dann von meiner Seite, ich hoffe natürlich einer der Glücklichen zu sein und wünsche jedem eine faire Chance!
Im Anschluss noch zwei Bilder meines Rechners. Ich hoffe man kann den verstaubten Zustand verzeihen, aktuell wird in der Wohnung renoviert und da bleibt es nicht aus überall eine Menge Staub zu haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

_*Wunschkompetenten:*_

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630 W (3 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

_*Mein Jetziger PC:*_

CPU 2500K
Asus P8P67 Evo
8GB DDR3 1333er
_GTX 680 4GB Version 
Enermax Modu82+ 425W
Eine SSD und zwei HDD in einen Uralten Case.
OS: Win8.1
Monitor: LG Flatron L227WTP (Asbach uralt)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹
_Ja die Kleber sind halt Jugendsünden.

Ich weiß mein pc noch halbwegs gut und damit kann Aktuelle noch spielen. Aber leider bin in meinen Herzen ein E_nthusiast mit einen sehr kleinen Geldbeutel (und das trotz Arbeit). 

Würde mich etwas mit Raff vergleichen, so viel Anti Aliasing , AF, HD-Mods, Mods im allgemeinen, Umgebungsverdeckung, Shader Mods (Sweet-FX)  usw. Hinzuschalten wie es nur möglich ist aber dafür reicht leider die Leitung meines Akktuelen Systems nicht mehr aus wirklich aus.  Ein The Wticher 3, Fallout4, BF4,  War Thunder oder andre Modernen Spiele laufen selbst auf 1680x1050 nicht so wie ich es mir Wünsche. Da hilft es auch leider nicht die GTX680 zu übertakten oder die neusten Treiber drauf hauen, Die Karte halt echt bald ihr "Ende" erreicht. 

Am meisten würde ich mich über dem Monitor und die GTX980TI freuen weil ich dann endlich mal 16:9 habe und auch eine GPU mit der ich auf 4K spielen kann (DSR sei dank). Und die Ehnorme Power die die GTX980 TI hat wäre bei genau richtig, ich würde DSR, TXAA, MFAA, SGSSAA,OGSSAA, HBAO+ usw. In jeden Spiel ausnutzen um einfach das letzte Stück Bildqualität raus zu holen. 

Seit dem ich auf PCGH bin nutze ich jede Technik im eine Spiele hübscher zu machen und lese jeden Artikel dazu aufmerksam durch und versuche dieses dann in die Realität um zu setzen.M


Sollte ich aber aus gelost werden ist das Ende meiner alten Komponenten nicht gekommen, diese würde ich einen sehr guten Freund von mir geben dem es leben noch Schwäre hat als ich selber. Er würde sich sicherlich freuen den er ist ein größer Assassins creed Fan und würde endlich gern mal die neuen Teile auf dem Pc Spielen. Was aber mit seinen Pc einfach nicht möglich ist. 

Mfg CrimsoN 2.0

P,s,; Sry für meine Rechtschreibung ich habe leider LRS


----------



## Pitschi71 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo  PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für die Aufrüstung meines PCs bewerben. Ich glaube der hat es auch mächtig nötig... Hatte diesen lange Zeit nicht aktiv genutzt. Jetzt möchte ich aber aufrüsten, hatte mich deshalb auch nach entsprechender Literatur zur "Hilfestellung" umgesehen und bin dabei bei euch fündig geworden. Super klasse, wie viel ich durch euch in den letzten Tagen über aktuelle Computertechnik gelernt habe...

Mein alter PC ist seinerzeit auch selbst zusammengeschraubt worden...

Basis ist ein Silentmaxx ST11 Gehäuse, dass ich wegen der Geräuschdämmung gekauft hatte. Heutige Komponenten würden darin wahrscheinlich zu heiß, da das Gehäuse zurzeit noch keine aktiven Lüfter hat. 

Das Sockel775-Board von Gigabyte GA-P31-ES3G hat mir zusammen mit dem Intel Pentium E5500 gute (jetzt aber sehr träge) Dienste geleistet. Auf dem Board sind 2*2 GB Corsair 6400 DDR2 Riegel mit 800Mhz verbaut. (Auch nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß)

Das NoName Netzteil  mit 550W habe ich vor ca. 2 Jahren erneuern müssen, weil das alte Leiter mit einer kleinen Rauchwolke verstorben war... 

Da ich eigentlich dachte dass die (wenn auch älteren bzw. nicht so anspruchsvollen) Spiele (CS-Source, bzw. Minecraft) wegen der langsamen Grafikkarte nicht mehr richtig laufen, habe ich letztes Jahr eine neue R7 260X von Asus verbaut. Hat leider keinerlei Geschwindigkeitszuwachs gebracht... 

Zudem ist  noch eine 1TB-Festplatte in einem Silentrahmen mit Gummiaufhängung, ein DVD-Brenner von Samsung und ein Diskettenlaufwerk eingebaut.

Ich glaube dass die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten der Durchbruch für neuen Spielspaß wären...


Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
Das Board hat mit dem Prozessor genug Power und Aufrüstmöglichkeiten für die nächsten Jahre.

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Der Lüfter bringt hoffentlich auch ohne Schaumstoffdämmung in dem ebenfalls neuen Gehäuse (s.u) genügen Ruhe in das System.

RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Speicher kann man nie genug haben.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange + Sichtfenster (5 Punkte)
Das Gehäuse ist ein wesentlicher Punkt bei meiner Erneuerung, da mein derzeitiges ST11 für aktuelle Komponenten wahrscheinlich nicht genügen Kühlluft reinlässt...

Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)
Der Monitor soll 2 22Zoll Monitore ersetzen und so endlich wieder für etwas Platz auf dem Schreibtisch sorgen.

Wahrscheinlich würde ich den Rechner außerdem noch mit einer SSD-Platte ergänzen. Leider waren jedoch keine Punkte mehr übrig, bzw. war das RAM natürlich erst mal wichtiger...

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich gewinne...

Gruß aus Königswinter am Rhein
Mike

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## leonotis (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Zusammen

wer hier sein Glück nicht versucht ist selber schuld


 Mein Pimp:

 Lüfter: Silent Wings 2PWM ( 3x 120 oder 140mm) (3P)
 - Gehäuselüfter sollten bei einer neuen Grafikkarte sinnvoll sein, ebenfalls werden meine HDDs öfter ziemlich heiß und wenn ich mir schon keinen CPU Kühler pimpe ist das Gehäuse schon mal kühl zu halten.
 Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power 850W (7P)
 - Etwas Reserve ist nie verkehrt
 Grafikkarte:MSI 970 4G (14P)
 - Meine alte Pixelschleuder wird wohl bald die neuen Titel nicht mehr ohne starke Einbußen darstellen können mit 1GB Speicher ist sie wohl ein Auslaufmodel
 SSD: 480-520 GB (6P)
 - Ich bin von meinen HDDs sehr überzeugt, doch die neue Technik interessiert mich sehr
 Monitor: iiyama, ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14P)
 - Ein größerer Monitor kann nie schaden zumal ich in der Arbeit  dem 27" nutze.  

 Gesamt: 44P



 Mein Rechenknecht:

 CPU: Intel i5-4570 
 Mainboard: Asrock H87 Pro4
 RAM: 8 GB GSkill F3 12800CL9D 
 Kühler: Intel Boxed
 Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
 Grafikkarte: Saphirre AMD Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X
 HDD: WD Black  1TB WD + HD Green 1TB
 Monitor: iiyama, ProLite E2473HDS
 OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Liebe Grüße vom Bodensee
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Wahl


----------



## Paminski (16. November 2015)

*Pimp my Pc- ICH möchte gewinnen !!*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2015.

Seit ich mit meinem Freund zusammen bin, habe ich durch ihn das spielen am PC für mich entdeckt. 
Leider hatte ich bis vor kurzen nur einen Laptop und konnte mit dem Pc meines Freundes nicht mithalten. 
Nun hat er sich einen neuen High-End Pc zusammenstellen lassen und ich habe seinen alten bekommen. 
Wie man schon daraus lesen kann, ist er auch nicht mehr der jüngste. 
Neuerdings kam die Beta des neuen Star Wars spiels raus, was ich sehr gerne gespielt habe, 
und wollte mir demnächst bei erscheinug des Spiels dieses auch kaufen. 
Leider habe ich festgestellt, das mein neuer "alter" Pc dieses Spiel noch nicht mal mehr unterstützt. 
Und nicht nur das- diverse andere Spiele auch nicht. Nun war schon seit längerer Zeit die überlegung da, meinen PC aufzuwerten, und da kam Ihr Gewinnspiel gerade richtig  
Ich hoffe Sie können meine Standpunkt verstehen  
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich gewinnen würde  

Hier einmal die Daten meines Pc´s:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E 6750 @ 2,66 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5K 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 660GTX
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DDR3 4 GB
Festplatte: Samsung HDD 297 GB
Boxed CPU Kühler
Betriebssystem :Windwos 10 Home



Meine Wunschvorstellung: 

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TT_TT (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Kurz vor knapp und hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig, hier mal meine Wunschliste:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

=========================================

Bisherige Hardware:
Board: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
CPU: Intel I5 3570K
GPU: NVidia GeForce GTX 660 TI Phantom (Gainward)
RAM: 2x4GB Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9
SSD: 250GB Samsung Evo 840, (250GB Samsung Evo 840 für Alternativ System) 
HDD: 2TB Seagate 7200, 2TB WesternDigital 5400
Netzteil: Amazon Flower 650 W
Gehäuse: Enermax Hoplite
Laufwerk: BluRay LG LHxxx (???)
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Einige Lüfter
Monitor: 2x Samsung SyncMaster SA450

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Direkte URL: http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/20151116230pcf5x3uqa2.jpg )
(Etwas staubig  )

======================================

Gerne hätte ich eine neue Grafikkarte, neue/weitere Lüfter und eine große SSD für Spiele mit schnellen Ladezeiten.
Ein Netzteil kann nicht schaden und ein Gaming Monitor wäre eine perfekte Ergänzung zu meinen beiden Business Monitoren.
Zusätzlich wäre die Aufrüst-Aktion ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk - Daumen gedrückt!



Beste Grüße

TT_TT



Edit 1: Bilderhoster gewechselt
Edit 2: Bild dem Anhang hinzugefügt
Edit 3: Monitorbezeichnung hinzugefügt


----------



## Mystik (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Versuch dann kurz vor Tore schluss auch noch mein Glück 

Wunschupgrade:_
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (28 Punkte)_
_Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)_
_SSD: 240 bis 260 GByte (3 Punkte)_
_Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)_
_Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)_

_Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_


Aktuelle Komponenten:
_i5 3570K @4,4GHz
Thermalright Macho HR-02
GigaByte GA-Z77X-UD3H
16GB G.SKILL ARES 1866MHz
XFX Radeon 5850 BlackEdition 
Lian Li PC-G70B
BeQuiet! E9-CM-580W
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
Seagate Baracuda 2TB
Benq FP73G 17" TFT_

Hatte mir den PC zu beginn meiner Ausbildung zugelegt. Hatte da leider kein Geld mehr für die GraKa über und hab die immer weiter vor mich her Geschoben... Wäre mal nötig
Netzteil hat es mir das Dark Power irgendwie angetan und die SSD würde ich gerne als System-Platte benutzen und meine alte dann komplett für Games. Monitorupdate wäre auch mal nötig, da reicht es mit den Punkten leider nur noch für den kleinen.

Innenleben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So denn, euch allen viel Glück


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Mal wieder eine super Aktion. 

Mein aktuelles System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 (C3) Black Edition 
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
4GB DDR3 Corsair
Western Digital Caviar Green 640GB 
Powercolor ATI Radeon 5870 PCS+
530w Pure Power bequit
Xigmatek Asgard 


Meine Wunschkonfi:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (3 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 45 (16 Punkte übrig)





Meine Wunschkomponenten zielen darauf aus mein fast 6 Jahre alte Möhre auf einen angenehmen Stand zu heben.
Dazu werde ich nicht alle der zur verfügung stehenden 45 Punkte verwenden da dies meiner Meinung nach den Zweck eines sinnvollen Aufrüsten verfehlt.

Graka:
Die 960 würde mit dem etwas in die jahre gekommen amd 965 eine gute kombi für aktuelle Full HD spiele in hohen bis mittleren Details vollkommen ausreichen und die alte 5870 gut beerben. 

Kühler:
Dieser Punkt fällt auf die Wahl des be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 da der Boxedkühler extrem laut ist und ich lieber ein leichtes Säusel anstatt einen Turbolader beim zocken haben will.

SSD:
Der für die Büroarbeit und die Spielladezeiten wohl beste Punkt stellt hier eine große SSD dar. Sie würde die alte HDD als Datengrab ablösen.

Netzteil:
Hier bin ich verknüpftig. Auch wenn mir die Gehäuse gut gefallen ist mein fast 6 Jahre altes Netzteil nicht mehr das neuste und sollte allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen erneuert werden.

Bildschirm:
Der Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP sieht gut aus und könnte mit dem System ordentlich befeuert werden. Den alten Samsung werde ich als 2 Bildschirm nutzen.


Zusammenfassend dem System wieder etwas Leben einhauchen damit Spielen wieder Spaß macht und ich noch 2-3 Jahre die Mühle weiter benutzen kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headache194 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team !

fast hätte ich es vergessen, aber zum Glück habe ich gerade eben nochmal einen Blick in die Ausgabe 12/15 geworfen,
weil ich nicht schalfen konnte!
Also noch schnell den PC sauber gemacht und ein paar hübsche Fotos für euch geschossen!
Ich hoffe ich habe in der Hektik keine wichtigen Details übersehen! Falls doch, seit mir gnädig 

Ich denke es versteht sich von selbst, dass ich mich über den Gewinn sehr freuen würde.

Für meine alten Komponenten habe ich auch schon einen begeisterten Erben, meinen kleine Bruder XD

LG und schönen Abend noch!

*jetzt nur noch schnell alles hochladen in Forum*





Hier mein aktuelles System:

Betriebssystem: 	Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Prozessor:		AMD FX 8350
Mainboard:		Asus M5A97 LE R2
Grafikkarte:		Geforce GTX 960 G1 Gaming 2GB
Arbeitsspeicher:	Crusial DDR3 1600Mhz 16 GB
Festplatte:		Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB
Netzteil:		Be quiet! Pure Power 630 Watt
CPU-Kühler:		Scythe Mugen 4
Gehäuse:		Cooler Master CM 690 III

...und hier meine Auswahl:


Mainboard/CPU: 		MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
RAM: 			2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: 		Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)
Gesamt: 		45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Nasreddin (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
ich musste kürzlich meinen Core2Quad Q9400 ersetzen, deshalb habe ich einen aktuellen Sockel. Das ist aber auch schon alles daran, was Zeitgemäß ist. Deshalb käme meinem PC eure helfende Hand äußerst gelegen 

*Mein derzeitiger PC:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Gehäuse: OEM-Blechkiste
MoBo: MSI B150M Night Elf
CPU: i5-6600
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 10
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
Monitor Eizo FlexScan S1910 19“ /1280x1024/60Hz_


Wie ihr sehen könnt, schreit der Kabelwirrwar geradezu nach einem neuen Gehäuse. Da würde ich gerne auf das Silent Base 600 setzen.
Außerdem habe ich seit Jahren einen Ezio FlexScan S1910 mit 19“/1280x1024/60Hz dessen Ablöse für mich ein enormer Fortschritt wäre. Der iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 ist mit 27“ und QHD sowie einer Pivot-Funktion und HDCP-Fähigkeit, ein willkommener neuer Gast auf meinem Schreibtisch. Dieser müsste natürlich auch mit Pixeln versorgt werden, was meine derzeitige Radeon HD 7850 bei Spielen nicht ausreichend schaffen täte. Die GTX 970 würde dem System also einen echten Schub geben.
Ne SSD würde die allgemeine Performance anheben, hier würde ich zu einem Modell mit um die 500GB greifen, da so neben dem OS auch noch das ein oder andere Spiel Platz findet, die ja mittlerweile mit gut und gerne 60GB zu Buche schlagen.

Zusammengefasst wäre meine Wunschkonfiguration folgende:

_Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
SSD: 480 bis 520 GByte (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


_*So Please PCGH Pimp my PC! Ich würde mich mega darüber freuen!*


----------



## Graf_Zahl (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Huijuijui da bin ich gerade noch rechtzeitig um meine Bewerbung für eure tolle Aktion abzugeben. Entschuldigt mein spätes erscheinen, aber Knöpfe, Fledermäuse, Kekse, Transistoren, PCGH Ausgaben, nicht vorhandene Euros in meinem Geldbeutel und alles andere zählt sich leider nicht von allein. 

Ja was soll ich sagen... 6 Jahre ist es her, da war mein PC noch schnell OH YEAH! 
Doch heute? Fragt besser nicht Leute! 
Gestern konnt' ich noch beim Zocken rocken
heute zähl ich während der lags Schneeflocken.
So kann es nicht weiter gehen
das werdet ihr doch sicher verstehen!
SOS pimp my PC PCGH 

Nach jeder eurer Ausgabe würde ich gerne einen komplett neuen PC zusammen basteln, nur mein Portmonnaie antwortet mir immer mit einem trockenen "nö".  


Upgrade Wunsch:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange + Sichtfenster (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Momentan Verbaut:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE + Scythe Mugen II
GPU: AMD HIS HD5850 + ArcticCooling TwinTurbo II
Mainboard: Gigabyte UD5-FX790
Festplatte: WD Caviar Black 1TB
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1333
Gehäusekühler: 5x 120mm
PSU: CoolerMaster G550M
Soundkarte: Creatice SB X-Fi 

Zu meiner Entschuldigung: der Staubsauger ist kaputt... seit 6 Monaten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ihr das für einen hoffnungslosen Fall haltet, hier noch ein hochwertig bearbeitetes Bild und gleichzeitig vielleicht Anregung wie die von euch gepimpte Version aussehen könnte. (bitte nicht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so please PCGH pimp my PC


----------



## Prolix (16. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abens PCGH Team, liebe Community,

war lange lurker im Forum und die Aktion hat mich dazu bewegt sich anzumelden.
Eine sehr schöner Projekt von euch, toll das die Hersteller da mitmachen.
Habe erst vor kurzem von der Bewerbung erfahren, die ist ja bis zum 16.11 richtig? Habe noch 20 Minuten 

Wer bewirbt sich: 
Ich bin der Prolix, komme aus Berlin und bin Student und bin älter als 18  Zocken ist großes Hobby und am PC tüfteln gehört meiner Meinung mit dazu.

Warum bewerbe ich mich:
Mein PC ist insoweit in ordnung, jedoch hatte ich nicht viel Euronen für eine Grafikkarte mit Power, da ich ein schönes und teures Gehäuse gekauft habe.
Außerdem finde ich schön, dass man die Maschinen der andere User hier sehen kann. Ein großer Monitor das wäre was hatte bis jetzt nur 17, 20 und 22"er.
Wäre einfach schön mal was zu gewinnen und dann hätte mein PC mehr Wert, weil eure bei euch war 


Meine System:
Grafikkarte: R9 270x
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230v3
Mainboard: MSI B85 G43
530 Watt Netzteil
120Gb SSD Samsung 840 
500 GB WD AV GP Festplatte
RAM: 8GB Skill Ripjaws 1600
uuuuuund
Case: C70 Corsair military green 

Bild siehe Anhang

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (14 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das wars auch von mir.

MfG
Prolix


----------



## Seebaer2002 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,
auch ich möchte mal einen schnelleren Pc. Hab noch eine sehr alte und langsame Kiste.

CPU Intel i3 2100 3,10 Ghz
Grafik Nvidia Geforce 7950 gt
Samsung HD 501 LJ und Western Digital WD 2500
Netzteil: Be quiet L7 430 Watt
Mainbord: Gigabyte Ga p61 usb3 b3
Soundblaster audigy 4

Also nicht das beste. Meine Wunschkonfig.:
Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
RAM: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 (14 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das wäre sooooo toll für mich!!!


----------



## egal-oder (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend!

Oje, Minuten bevor es wahrscheinlich zu spät ist... Ja, mein alter PC ist nach 6 Jahren und einer Beschädigung nicht mehr im besten Zustand...

CPU:		AMD Phenom II X2 550 mit 2x 3,1 GHz
RAM:		8 GB DDR3
Mainboard:	ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
GPU:		Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4850
CPU-Kühler: (der mitgelieferte)
Netzteil: be quiet! 680 W
HDD: 2 TB HDD, 500 GB HDD

Der hoffentlich neue:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 ACK + Intel Core i7-6700K (30 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
RAM: 2 × 8 GiByte DDR4-2133(+) (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600 W (4 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite GE2488HS-B1 (6 Punkte)

vlg, E.R.


----------



## Fawkes (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich nehme auch gerne an der Aktion teil! 

Mein aktueller PC:

Raidmax Smilodon Gehäuse
ASUS P5Q Mainboard
Intel Core2Duo e8400
6GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
EVGA GeForce 750Ti 2GB
WD 500GB HDD
Be Quiet 550W Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard/CPU: MSI Z170A Gaming M5 +  Intel Core i5-6600K (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF (2 Punkte)
SSD: 960 bis 1.000 GByte (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 W (7 Punkte)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite B2483HSU-B1DP (7 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen!


----------



## Schasa (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

00:00 / 00:01 / 00:07
Leute ihr hattet doch genug Zeit...
Wer zu spät kommt... ^^

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern schonmal vorab (hoffentlich auch mir) und danke für die geniale Aktion an PCGH!


----------



## nonsense (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Schasa schrieb:


> 00:00 / 00:01 / 00:07
> Leute ihr hattet doch genug Zeit...
> Wer zu spät kommt... ^^
> 
> Glückwunsch den Gewinnern schonmal vorab (hoffentlich auch mir) und danke für die geniale Aktion an PCGH!


Na ja bei 1434 Beiträgen (unsere beiden OT's, bis jetzt, abgerechnet)  denken vielleicht einige das die letzten Beiträge zuerst gelesen werden  und somit gewinnen

Denn noch schließe ich mich an, den Gewinnern Glückwunsch und  an PCGH für die Gewinnaktion, danke.


----------



## B1tchFight (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



nonsense schrieb:


> Na ja bei 1434 Beiträgen (unsere beiden OT's, bis jetzt, abgerechnet)  denken vielleicht einige das die letzten Beiträge zuerst gelesen werden  und somit gewinnen
> 
> Denn noch schließe ich mich an, den Gewinnern Glückwunsch und  an PCGH für die Gewinnaktion, danke.



Also es sollten definitiv alle gelesen werden  Ich finde einige Leute haben sich Mühe gegeben und haben zumindest verdient, dass die Beiträge gelesen werden.   (So wie auch meiner)   Ich habe jedenfalls ein paar der Beiträge gelesen. 

Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß mit meiner neuen Hardware   Und den anderen Gewinnern natürlich auch. (positiv denken) xDDD


----------



## Holdie (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das für mich positive an der Aktion war bis jetzt, dass man  in die Rechner der Community schauen konnte. Und was mich verblüfft, so viele Highlights waren da jetzt nicht darunter. Aber es war dennoch sehr interessant zu sehen,  wie sehr sich manche mit Ihren Rechnern mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Holdie schrieb:


> Das für mich positive an der Aktion war bis jetzt, dass man  in die Rechner der Community schauen konnte. Und was mich verblüfft, so viele Highlights waren da jetzt nicht darunter. Aber es war dennoch sehr interessant zu sehen,  wie sehr sich manche mit Ihren Rechnern mühe gegeben haben.



Naja. Für diemeisten ist ein PC auch nur dieses. Die wenigsten nutzen den PC als Dekoratives.  zu 90 % dürfte man also eh nur 0815 Systeme sehen.

Mich hat erstaunt wieviele alte Gurgen dadrunter sind. Teilweise dürften die Systeme wohl 6 bis 8 Jahre drauf haben.


----------



## Proesterchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Natsu83 schrieb:


> Mich hat erstaunt wieviele alte Gurgen dadrunter sind. Teilweise dürften die Systeme wohl 6 bis 8 Jahre drauf haben.


Wobei da wahrscheinlich der vom Thema herrührende selection bias voll durchschlägt. 

Darüber hinaus zeigt sich, dass es für PC-Nutzer seit einigen Jahren selbst bei GPUs kaum Anreize gibt, jede Generation (mittlerweile auch eher 2 Jahre) aufzurüsten, von CPUs ganz zu schweigen. 

Aber hast schon Recht, dass hier sogar C2Ds und C2Qs von vor 8 oder 9 Jahren auftauchten hat auch mich überrascht.


----------



## DerMega (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn man "anspruchslos" ist und nicht immer die neuesten knaller in ULTRA spielen muss geht das aber.
Ich habe den in meiner Bewerbung beschriebenen C2D letztes Jahr im november an meine Freundin abgetreten und bis dahin damit gezockt.

Lag aber auch daran, dass ich hauptsächlich lange Zeit lang World of Tanks oder Codemasters Rennspiele gespielt habe und die Grafik voll unten hatte  
Aber wenn man genügsam ist geht das 

Wobei ich aber auch gemerkt habe, dass ich einiges an Games "verpasst" habe und das grade nachhole


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich finde es toll, dass die alten gurgen teilweise noch im Betrieb sind. Bei manchen sachen ist es sogar von Vorteil, wenn man noch so ein altes System hat. Windows 64 Bit kann schon einige ältere 32 Bit Anwendungen nicht starten. Gerade bei älteren Spielen ist dies eine Qual, da man oft noch nicht mal mehr Community Patches bekommt, damit Direct X9-Spiele und abwärts mit DirectX 10 und aufwärts kompaktibel ist .  Oder schlicht und einfach ältere Spiele mit neuen grafikkarten bzw neuer Hardware schlicht und einfach inkompaktibel ist. Habe neulich erst bei Para World das Problem gehabt (zum Glück gibt es da Community Patches). Werde mir bei gelegenheit mal die eine oder andere alte Gurge hohlen. Ich spiele zwar gerne neue Spiele, aber genausogene zocke ich mal ein "antikes" PC-Spiel


----------



## Feelings999 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich find diese Aktion absolut klasse. Doch auch wenn viele alte Gurken haben so wundert es mich doch zu sehen , das sich wirklich wenige obwohl sie PCGH lesen es nicht mal schaffen ihren Kabelwust mal ordentlich zu verlegen. 
Da beschweren sie sich über laute und warme Rechner .....................
Doch ich freu mich für die vier die gewinnen.
Nichts geht über ein free upgrade..........
Und die ein oder andere bewerbung ist echt klasse. Leute lest mal die ein oder andere.......


----------



## Ion (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Holdie schrieb:


> Das für mich positive an der Aktion war bis jetzt, dass man  in die Rechner der Community schauen konnte. Und was mich verblüfft, so viele Highlights waren da jetzt nicht darunter.



Viele der Teilnehmer spiegeln nicht die Community in dem Sinne wider, sondern sind eifrige Leser und Leute die gerne an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen möchten.
Nicht umsonst zähle ich hier über ~1000 neue Accounts. Umso interessanter für mich ist, dass viele die Teilnahmebedingungen gar nicht gelesen haben und damit etwa schon mal 1/4 der Beiträge nicht teilnimmt. Größere Chancen für alle die es richtig gemacht haben 
Im Sinne der Übersicht würde ich sagen, dass wir auf weitere Diskussionen verzichten, es dürfte bereits genug Arbeit sein sich durch 144 Seiten zu blättern.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Natsu83 schrieb:


> Naja. Für diemeisten ist ein PC auch nur dieses. Die wenigsten nutzen den PC als Dekoratives.  zu 90 % dürfte man also eh nur 0815 Systeme sehen.
> 
> Mich hat erstaunt wieviele alte Gurgen dadrunter sind. Teilweise dürften die Systeme wohl 6 bis 8 Jahre drauf haben.


Wer von uns hat denn nur einen Rechner?

Warum sollte ich z.B. meinen Rechner mit R9-295X hier angeben, um eine GTX 980TI einbauen zu lassen? Und für meine Anwendungen ist auch der FX-9590 immer noch seeehr schnell, da kommt als nächstes ein ZEN rein. Darum sollte man mit Vorsicht beurteilen, welche Rechner hier zum Aufrüsten angeboten wurden und welche nicht. Außerdem sind viele der Wettbewerbsteilnehmer mit ihrem Erstbeitrag dabei. 

Ich drücke auch allen die Daumen und wünsche der Redaktion viel Spaß bei der Auswertung. Müsst Ihr wirklich alle Beiträge durchlesen?



Natsu83 schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass die alten gurgen teilweise noch im Betrieb sind.


Ich habe noch einen Pentium III ohne Netzanbindung im Betrieb für persönliche Briefe und Steuererklärungen. Den wollte ich zuerst aufrüsten lassen, aber es hätte sich insgesamt kein sinnvolles System aubauen lassen. Denn darin sehe ich den Schwerpunkt. HInterher sollte es sehr gutes System entstehen, also ist eine gute CPU oder eine gute GPU eigentliche Vorraussetzung gewesen. Was bringt ein i7-6700K mit einer R7-265 oder eine GTX 980TI mit einen Core 2 System?


----------



## Gusop (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Kann mir nur anschließen eine tolle Aktion und sehr spannend  Bei manchen "Gurken" dachte ich mir aber auch "Waaa? Den hat er doch vom Keller geholt". Bei einem Bild hing sogar der CPU Kühler runter 
Bin gespannt wie sich alles weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Gusop schrieb:


> Kann mir nur anschließen eine tolle Aktion und sehr spannend  Bei manchen "Gurken" dachte ich mir aber auch "Waaa? Den hat er doch vom Keller geholt". Bei einem Bild hing sogar der CPU Kühler runter
> Bin gespannt wie sich alles weiter entwickelt.


Das mit dem herunterhängenden Lüfter war bestimmt nur Show. Der Lüfter war ein entkopelter Arctic Coolin CPU-Lüfter. Einfach die "Pinökel" durch die Löcher ziehen und es geht wieder. Hatte den selben Lüfter bei meinen alten PC. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, müsste es der Alpine 64 Pro (oder Vorgängermodel) von Artic Cooling gewesen sein. ARCTIC | Alpine 64 PRO | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel / AMD | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance | low noise | gaming PC


----------



## khenas (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Ion schrieb:


> Viele der Teilnehmer spiegeln nicht die Community in dem Sinne wider, sondern sind eifrige Leser und Leute die gerne an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen möchten.
> Nicht umsonst zähle ich hier über ~1000 neue Accounts. Umso interessanter für mich ist, dass viele die Teilnahmebedingungen gar nicht gelesen haben und damit etwa schon mal 1/4 der Beiträge nicht teilnimmt. Größere Chancen für alle die es richtig gemacht haben
> Im Sinne der Übersicht würde ich sagen, dass wir auf weitere Diskussionen verzichten, es dürfte bereits genug Arbeit sein sich durch 144 Seiten zu blättern.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen viel Glück



Da stimme ich dir zu. In den Teilnahmebedingung stand ja drin das nach dem aussehen und Inhalt der Bewerbung bewertet wird.
Ich selber wollte jetzt kein Lebenslauf hinterlassen und habe nur das wichtigste geschrieben.

Zum Them neue Accounts, ich gebe zu das dies erst mein 2 Post ist, aber wie schwer zu erkennen ist das ich schon gute 5 Jahre dabei bin.
Selber Lese ich hier alles nur und kommentiere selten.

@Back to Topic

Wünsche allen viel Spaß beim gewinnen(mir am meisten selber, der innere Schweinehund ist stark )


----------



## Munin666 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal so einige Beiträge angeschaut und teilweise wurd mir da echt anders.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das einige ein totales Kabelwirrwar haben, wo selbst meins noch harmlos erscheint, oder auch einige ganz offensichtlich ihren Zweitrechner posten... ich glaub kaum das jemand mit so nem Rechner direkt die beste Hardware will, weil wer wert auf solche Hardware legt, der hat sicher auch vor damit zu zocken und sollte bereits annährend gute Hardware besitzen.

Auch mal abgesehen von den Leuten, die nicht alles auswählen, weil sie nicht alles brauchen und damit gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen verstoßen....
Es sind einige PCs hier, die sind echt ekelhaft an zu sehen, um einen mal direkt zu nennen: Beitrag 88 (Seite 9). Man hätte den PC ja wenigstens vorher sauber machen können...

Wer jetzt denkt " machs besser " kann sich gerne meinen Beitrag anschauen. Auch wenn dieser definitiv auch nicht die beste ist.

BTT: Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Munin666 schrieb:


> [...] Es sind einige PCs hier, die sind echt ekelhaft an zu sehen, um einen mal direkt zu nennen: Beitrag 88 (Seite 9). Man hätte den PC ja wenigstens vorher sauber machen können...[...]


Du hast Dir nie "Pimp my Car" angeschaut, oder? Je dreckiger und verranzter, umso besser. Mir fehlt jetzt noch der Airbrushkünstler, der die Gehäuse pimpt und Spoiler gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Pronounta (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast Dir nie "Pimp my Car" angeschaut, oder? Je dreckiger und verranzter, umso besser. Mir fehlt jetzt noch der Airbrushkünstler, der die Gehäuse pimpt und Spoiler gibts auch nicht.



Staub ist eigentlich auch kein Dreck, welcher die Kühlleistung einschränkt.
Staub ist eigentlich ein grauer Schleier, welcher der Hardware einen speziellen Touch gibt


----------



## Munin666 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Staub ist eigentlich auch kein Dreck, welcher die Kühlleistung einschränkt.
> Staub ist eigentlich ein grauer Schleier, welcher der Hardware einen speziellen Touch gibt



Das würde bei meinen PC zutreffen...^^
leichter grauer Schleier, immerhin etwas farbenfroher als bloß schwarz


----------



## JTM (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wann und wo wird denn eig bekannt gegeben wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## Hennemi (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



JTM schrieb:


> Wann und wo wird denn eig bekannt gegeben wer gewonnen hat?



Ich schätze mal ein das die bekanntgabe Irgendwann im Januar sein wird. Immerhin muss das alles einmal durchgearbeitet werden und das Heft soll nebenbei ja auch noch fertig gestellt werden. 
Laut Teilnahmebedingungen bekommt die Gewinner eine Nachricht. 

Kann mich aber auch verschätzt haben


----------



## Nasreddin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Munin666 schrieb:


> ...das einige ein totales Kabelwirrwar haben, wo selbst meins noch harmlos erscheint...



Da bin ich wohl mit dabei  Muss aber zu meiner Verteidigung vorbringen, dass dies nicht unbedingt an fehlender Motivation meinerseits liegt.
Ich hatte einfach zu viel Probleme damit, dass die Netzteilkabel einfach so unglaublich lang sind. In einem BigTower, bei dem die Kabel hinten herumgeführt werden mag das ja ganz praktisch sein, aber bei mir mit meinem mATX Gehäuse führt das zu vieln überflüssigen Kabelmetern im schon nicht großzügig dimensionierten Gehäuse. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kabel relativ verwindungssteif sind, und nicht so gerne neue Formen annehmen.
Ich würde mir eigentlich viel lieber modulare Netzteil*kabel* statt modularer Netzteile wünschen. So könnten einfach kürzere Kabel eingebaut werden oder alle überflüssigen Stecker weggelasen werden.

Und zu guter letzt wollen irgendwie alle Kabel genau an der oberen linken Ecke meines MoBos her, wo die SATA-Anschlüsse liegen. Das führt dann eben dazu, dass die Netzteilkabel sich mit den SATA-Kabeln vermengen und die ganze Schose noch durch die zurücklaufenden Kabel für die DVD-Laufwerke angereichert wird.

Nen PCGH-Pimp wäre da echt prima


----------



## Deathmachine (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Hennemi schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal ein das die bekanntgabe Irgendwann im Januar sein wird.



Das wäre extrem spät, das hieße ja dass man monatelang nichts an seinem PC machen dürfte da man ja ausgewählt werden könnte.
Ich fände es gut wenn die Auswahl relativ fix von statten ginge und es hier kurz ne Mitteilung geben könnte sobald die Gewinner ausgewählt und benachrichtigt wurden.


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Das wäre extrem spät, das hieße ja dass man monatelang nichts an seinem PC machen dürfte da man ja ausgewählt werden könnte.
> Ich fände es gut wenn die Auswahl relativ fix von statten ginge und es hier kurz ne Mitteilung geben könnte sobald die Gewinner ausgewählt und benachrichtigt wurden.



Ich denke mal mit Januar wurde nicht die Benachrichtigung der Gewinner gemeint, sondern die öffentliche bekanntgabe. Für die Print Ausgabe im Dezember dürfte es wohl zu knappig werden, da wird man dann wohl Januar nehmen. Aber die Gewinner werden unter Garantie benachrichtigt, sobald sie feststehen.


----------



## Deathmachine (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Natsu83 schrieb:


> Aber die Gewinner werden unter Garantie benachrichtigt, sobald es sie feststehen.



Wie gesagt, ich hoffe dass ALLE benachrichtigt werden sobald die Gewinner feststehen 
Der Rest macht natürlich Sinn, die ganze Aufrüstaktion wird ja mit Sicherheit gut dokumentiert ins Heft gebracht. Da bin ich als Aufrüster aus Leidenschaft (komplett PC gabs das letzte Mal zu Athlon XP/P4 Zeiten) besonders drauf.


----------



## Tobalex (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Nadann  Und ich war schon besorgt, warum meine Graka langsam an Farbe verliert  Aber naja, so schlimm ist es zum Glück noch nicht. Trotzdem werde ich mir für die noch einfachere Reinigung noch ne Backplate zulegen.  Ich geh eigentlich nur eher ungern direkt ans PCB. Außerdem siehts wie ich finde so besser aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Munin666 schrieb:


> ...
> oder auch einige ganz offensichtlich ihren Zweitrechner posten...



Stand irgendwo, dass ich Ausschließlich meinen Hauptrechner anmelden darf?
Wobei der Unterschied eh nur in der Plattform, nicht aber in der Hardwaregeneration liegt


----------



## Saton (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

wann wird eigentlich bekannt gegeben wer die glücklichen sind


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Saton schrieb:


> wann wird eigentlich bekannt gegeben wer die glücklichen sind


Nachdem der Praktikant alle 1463 Beiträge dieses Themas intensiv gelesen, eine genaue Auswertung erstellt und diese der Redaktion vorgelegt hat. Das dauert.


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Auch mal abgesehen von den Leuten, die nicht alles auswählen, weil sie nicht alles brauchen und damit gegen die Teilnahmebedingungen verstoßen....



Wo steht das?
Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass es zwingend ist aus den möglichen Kategorien immer etwas auswählen zu müssen.

Das kann man vielleicht hinein interpretieren, aber steht nicht explizit da,.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

das merkt man doch, ein die app sagt, bitte einen kühler oder ein Lüfterserie nehmen, ...


----------



## Proesterchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@Thormark

"Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
[...]
Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!"

... und Du hast weder das eine, noch das andere gewählt, weil Du unbedingt die 980 Ti und den dicken Monitor haben wolltest.


----------



## Fiji_spotted (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Is er jz raus deswegen ???





> ... und Du hast weder das eine, noch das andere gewählt, weil Du unbedingt die 980 Ti und den dicken Monitor haben wolltest.


----------



## Lostian (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stephan hat doch sogar im Video gesagt, dass man aus jeder "Kategorie" (so nenne ich die Entscheidungen mal) eins auswählen MUSS, um sich zu qualifizieren, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## nextsounds (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Lostian schrieb:


> Stephan hat doch sogar im Video gesagt, dass man aus jeder "Kategorie" (so nenne ich die Entscheidungen mal) eins auswählen MUSS, um sich zu qualifizieren, oder täusche ich mich da?



Das interessiert mich jetzt aber dringend!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das Video hab ich nicht gesehen, aber ich hatte Spaßeshalber geschaut was passier wenn man weder ram noch ssd oder weder lüfter noch kühler gewählt hat, dann stand da, bitte wählen Sie... Oder... 

Denke das war eindeutig.


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Also nach meinem Verständnis der regeln musste! Man aus jeder Kategorie wählen.
Dementsprechend müsste jeder raus sein bei dem am Ende noch dastand: wählen sie noch ein ... Oder .... Aus.


----------



## Natsu83 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eigendlich ist diese Diskussion ob muss oder nicht, unnötig, sofern man die erste Seite des Threath gelesen hat. Das sollte eigendlich ziemlich unmissverständlich sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ch-wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben.html#post7812873

der post ist nach dem

oder - und - oder - und - Prinzip und nicht nach dem oder - oder - oder - oder - prinzip.

Der letzte Satz des postings sollte auch nicht ungeachtet bleiben. Dementsprechend ist es eine Vorraussetzung, dass man aus allen was wählt.


----------



## kadney (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Von den Teilnehmerzahlen her ist die Aktion für die PCGH doch sehr gut verlaufen. Letztes Jahr gab es im Aktionsthread *580* Einsendungen, wobei da auch einiges an Offtopic dabei war. Dieses Jahr sind es knapp *1400*.
Da es im letzten Jahr schon nicht geklappt hat, mache ich mir dieses Jahr erst Recht keine Hoffnung. Habe nur mitgemacht um sagen zu können "immerhin habe ich es versucht..".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Thormark schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass es zwingend ist aus den möglichen Kategorien immer etwas auswählen zu müssen.
> 
> Das kann man vielleicht hinein interpretieren, aber steht nicht explizit da,.


Ich zitiere einen der ersten Beiträge: 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie im Artikel angegeben:
> - Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
> - Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
> ...


Wahrscheinlich war das wie immer in diesem Forum zu höflich. Ein derbes
"Sie Schussel müssen noch .... oder .... auswählen" wäre eindeutiger gewesen

Ich habe mehrmals im Threat darauf hingewiesen, mehr kann man der Fairness 
wegen auch nicht machen.


----------



## Lostian (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das Traurige ist aber, dass wahrscheinlich um die 2/3 der Bewerbungen nicht mal genauer angeschaut werden, da sie nur aus "Hallo PCGH-Team, hier ist mein PC *PC-Komponenten per Copy+Paste-Verfahren eingefügt* und hier meine gewählten Neuteile *PimpUp ebenfalls per Copy+Paste eingefügt*. Ich wäre sehr glücklich über ein Upgrade. Viel Glück. Tschüss *X-Beliebigen Namen hier einfügen*" bestehen.


----------



## Pronounta (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Lostian schrieb:


> Das Traurige ist aber, dass wahrscheinlich um die 2/3 der Bewerbungen nicht mal genauer angeschaut werden, da sie nur aus "Hallo PCGH-Team, hier ist mein PC *PC-Komponenten per Copy+Paste-Verfahren eingefügt* und hier meine gewählten Neuteile *PimpUp ebenfalls per Copy+Paste eingefügt*. Ich wäre sehr glücklich über ein Upgrade. Viel Glück. Tschüss *X-Beliebigen Namen hier einfügen*" bestehen.



Solche Leute sollten sich mmn. keine Hoffnungen machen, zu gewinnen.
Zumindest ein Grund mitanzugeben wäre angebracht. Man sollte zumindest mal genug Zeit aufwenden, um zu schreiben, warum man denkt, dass man die Aufrüstung verdient.
Wenn ich diese ganzen Posts auswerten müsste, würde ich die Leute bevorzugen, die auch etwas aktiv im Forum sind (um sicherzustellen, dass man keinen Multiaccounter gewinnen lässt), die schwächere PCs haben, und die, die es auch verdient haben. Aber woher soll ich wissen, wer es verdient hat, wenn es kaum Angaben dazu gibt?


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Naja, es ist in erster Hinsicht eine Werbeaktion, dass sollte jeder hier wissen - und das viele Leute sowas nutzen wollen ist nur logisch. 

Ich hoffe nur das die Aufgabe der Durchsicht der Beiträge verteilt wird und nicht in der Redaktionsrunde ein Streichholz kürzer war als die anderen


----------



## Pronounta (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dass viele neue Accounts erstellt werden für diese Aktion, war klar. Allerdings besteht da die Gefahr, dass man einen Multiaccounter den Gewinn zuschreibt. Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich.
Wie die Redaktion dieses Problem genau lösen will, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## B1tchFight (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Solche Leute sollten sich mmn. keine Hoffnungen machen, zu gewinnen.
> Zumindest ein Grund mitanzugeben wäre angebracht. Man sollte zumindest mal genug Zeit aufwenden, um zu schreiben, warum man denkt, dass man die Aufrüstung verdient.
> Wenn ich diese ganzen Posts auswerten müsste, würde ich die Leute bevorzugen, die auch etwas aktiv im Forum sind (um sicherzustellen, dass man keinen Multiaccounter gewinnen lässt), die schwächere PCs haben, und die, die es auch verdient haben. Aber woher soll ich wissen, wer es verdient hat, wenn es kaum Angaben dazu gibt?



Auf Forumaktivität zu achten mag sicher ein Punkt sein, aber das macht PCGH nur ein mal. Das spricht sich rum und die Zahl der neuen Mitglieder bei so einer Werbeaktion sinkt dann. Wenn nur ein kleiner Teil der neuen Leute halbwegs aktiv im Forum sind, ist das doch okay.  Zumal das Forum selbst keinen großen Benefit für PCGH bringt. Es sind die Abos und die Webseitenbesuche. Das Forum selbst dient nur als Plattform, um die Leute zu halten. Ist überall so. 

Ich habe ja schon vor einigen Seiten gesagt, dass die meisten eh raus fallen werden.  Wenn die Jury auch nur mit ein bisschen Motivation ran geht, werden sie schon von selbst die "copy & paste" Beiträge filtern. Und dann bleiben noch grob 200 über. Ich glaube das ist schon zu hoch geschätzt. 

Wenn ich gewinnen würde, wäre ich wahnsinnig gespannt wie ich es bewerkstellige meinen PC einzuschicken. Der Radiator für die CPU Wakü ist extern genauso wie die Pumpe. Da man bei PCGH nach dem Zusammenbau den PC sicher testen will, sollten die entweder eine Adhoc WaKü da haben damit man nur die Schläuche anschließt oder ich muss mir was einfallen lassen ^^ Vielleicht auch die WaKü  ganz abbauen und ohne Kühler versenden. xDD  Bin schon ziemlich gespannt was dabei raus kommt. Und vor allem, ob ich gewinne.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schade dass es bei mir zeitlich nicht gepasst hat.. Wäre ein schönes nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk
Aber man kann nicht alles haben und ich hab bei sowas noch nie Glück gehabt...
An alle Teilnehmer noch viel Glück und Erfolg


----------



## E-WoK (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Dass viele neue Accounts erstellt werden für diese Aktion, war klar. Allerdings besteht da die Gefahr, dass man einen Multiaccounter den Gewinn zuschreibt. Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich.
> Wie die Redaktion dieses Problem genau lösen will, weiß ich auch nicht.



Die Hardwarekonfigurationen aller User sind doch nahezu einzigartig. Einen Multiaccount würde die Konfiguration + Foto des Innenraumes sicherlich enttarnen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

na möglich ist das trotzdem, 3-4 pcs kann man ja stehen haben, bei althardware...


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das merkt man doch, ein die app sagt, bitte einen kühler oder ein Lüfterserie nehmen, ...



Was die App "sagt" zählt nicht.
Es gilt das, was unter Teilnahmebedingungen steht.


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Proesterchen schrieb:


> @Thormark
> 
> "Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
> [...]
> Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!"




Dude, erst denken, dann posten. [


----------



## Proesterchen (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dude, erst lesen, dann verstehen, und schließlich einen gültigen Eintrag abliefern.


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Also nach meinem Verständnis der regeln musste! Man aus jeder Kategorie wählen.



Gibt's das auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrmals im Threat darauf hingewiesen, mehr kann man der Fairness
> wegen auch nicht machen.



Es gilt das, was unter Teilnahmebedingungen steht.
Da steht nicht explizit das man bestimmte Komponenten nehmen muss.


----------



## Hennemi (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Thormark schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch auf deutsch?


Drebbin hat es eigentlich schon sehr gut gesagt.
Um teilnahmeberechtigt zu sein, musste man aus jeder Kategorie ein Teil auswählen. So kommt es zumindest im Video und in den AGB's rüber.
Also wenn eine Kategorie nicht ausgewählt wurde, ist die Teilnahme nicht möglich.

Ps. Bitte kein Mehrfachpost, lieber d den Beitrag nochmal editieren. Gibt nur unnötig Ärger mit den Mods.


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Sry hab das vorhins vom Smartphone gepostet - Großschreibung bei "Man" und Kleinschreibung bei "regeln" war nicht gewollt - das "!" hinter "musste" war allerdings absichtlich.


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Hennemi schrieb:


> So kommt es zumindest im Video und in den AGB's rüber.
> Also wenn eine Kategorie nicht ausgewählt wurde, ist die Teilnahme nicht möglich.



AGB? Da bist auf der falschen Baustelle.
Es handelt sich um Teilnahmebedingungen, nicht AGB.


----------



## Rayken (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hast du dich eigentlich mit dem Konfigurator auseinander gesetzt?
Oder hast du einfach nur irgendwas ausgewählt?

Wenn du bei deiner Auswahl keine 5 Komponenten drin hast,
hast du dich disqualifiziert Punkt aus.

*Und das steht in den Teilnahmebedingungen:*


> 2.3 4 Gewinner  erhalten die von Ihnen gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten, die im Artikel  genannt werden, nämlich *Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte  von MSI*, Prozessorkühler *ODER* Lüfter-Set von be quiet!, *Arbeitsspeicher  ODER SSD*,* Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet! und *einen *Bildschirm von  iiyama*.


----------



## E-WoK (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



> 2.3 4 Gewinner erhalten die von Ihnen gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten, die im Artikel genannt werden, nämlich Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI, Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!, Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD, Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet! und einen Bildschirm von iiyama.



Der Formulierung entnehme ich, dass für jede Kategorie eine Auswahl getroffen werden muss. Warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Allein durch die "subjektive Auswahl" der Gewinner hat eh keiner ne Chance sich zu beschweren


----------



## Lostian (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Manche haben wohl nicht gelesen was genau gefordert ist für die Teilnahme:
> 
> - Gewünschte Komponenten aus dem Schieberegler JEDE Kategorie muss gewählt werden
> - Aktuelle Hardware angeben
> ...





Thormark schrieb:


> Es gilt das, was unter Teilnahmebedingungen steht.
> Da steht nicht explizit das man bestimmte Komponenten nehmen muss.



Schau mal da: Einer der ersten Posts in diesem Thread. Nächstes Mal Augen auf machen und nicht alles in den Dreck ziehen.
Sei doch dankbar dafür, dass PCGH überhaupt ein Gewinnspiel macht! Nur, weil da evtl. nicht perfekt ausformuliert steht, dass aus jeder Kategorie eine Komponente ausgewählt werden muss, kann man es sich doch wohl erschließen. Wenn du letztendlich versuchst PCGH zu verklagen, weil du eine Masche ausnutzt, ist das sehr ehrenlos.
Positiv an die Sache ran gehen und nicht gleich unnötige Sprüche ablassen, nur weil sich hier und dort man jemand nicht so gut in der Grammatik zurecht findet wie Du.


----------



## lightmoony (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

- Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
- Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
- Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
- Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!
- Bildschirm von iiyama

so stand es sogar oben drüber und wenn man das appdingens genommen hat geht  das vor oder nach dem ODER nur. 
und in dem text darüber stand das aus diesen 5 kategorien gewählt werden muss. und zum anderen stand in dem appding auch drin wenn was gefehlt hat was auch noch einen optischen hinweiß gibt das gewählt werden musste. 

PS: ja ich bin notorischer kleinschreiber wenns schnell gehn muss


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Rayken schrieb:


> Hast du dich eigentlich mit dem Konfigurator auseinander gesetzt?
> Oder hast du einfach nur irgendwas ausgewählt?
> 
> Wenn du bei deiner Auswahl keine 5 Komponenten drin hast,
> hast du dich disqualifiziert Punkt aus.



Bleib doch cool. 
Was regst dich denn so auf? 

Es steht eben nicht explizit da, das man aus allen Kategorien etwas nehmen muss.
Es fehlt das Wörtchen "muss".


----------



## LastManStanding (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Natsu83 schrieb:


> Naja. Für diemeisten ist ein PC auch nur dieses. Die wenigsten nutzen den PC als Dekoratives.  zu 90 % dürfte man also eh nur 0815 Systeme sehen.
> 
> Mich hat erstaunt wieviele alte Gurgen dadrunter sind. Teilweise dürften die Systeme wohl 6 bis 8 Jahre drauf haben.



Naja unser(Freundin/Ich) PC der bis zum März 2015 noch mein Haupt-Computer war, den habe ich 2006 zusammen gestellt. Da kommt ne SSD rein rauf auf 4 GB DDR 1 Win XP Pro 32 Bit  2 x GTX 260 AMP läuft wie verückt.
Aber wennnnn ich die Chance bekomme ihn Aufzurüsten warum nich^^.
So einen PC kann man für praktisch alles nutzen auser halt Modern kracher auf Vollgas. Wie schon geschrieben bis märz 2015 habe ich ihn komplett genutzt. alt is nich immer schlecht.


----------



## Hennemi (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Thormark schrieb:


> AGB? Da bist auf der falschen Baustelle.
> Es handelt sich um Teilnahmebedingungen, nicht AGB.



Verzeih mir, um diese Uhrzeit ist der Kopf nicht mehr so ganz fit. Ich meinte natürlich die teilnahmebedingungen.

Wir werden ja im Endeffekt sehen wer gewonnen hat. Jetzt darüber zu diskutieren bringt eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Ion (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Lostian schrieb:


> Lassen wir diese Diskussion einfach fallen und die Sache ist gegessen.



Jep, darum möchte ich ebenfalls bitten.
Für Spam, OT und Anfeindungen aller Art ist hier der falsche Platz!

Sollte das weiter gehen, gibts Punkte und ich schließe den Thread.

Jetzt B2T bzw. einfach ruhig bleiben bis die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden.

Edit:
Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet.


----------



## type_o (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das Gewinnspiel is zu Ende!  
Jeder, der was falsch gemacht hat, is jetzt schon raus!  
Den vier Gewinnern, meinen Glühstrumpf!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen, wir haben selbst nicht mit einer so hohen Beteiligung gerechnet! Und ja, ich habe wirklich jede Bewerbung zumindest kurz überflogen, was einige Stunden gedauert hat. Die Gedichte, Zeichnungen und Aufrüstgeschichten sind mir daher nicht entgangen.

Ich habe soeben vier Teilnehmer angeschrieben.

Wie von den allermeisten richtig umgesetzt, musste eine Komponente aus allen fünf Kategorien, also
- Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
- Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
- Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
- Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!
- Bildschirm von iiyama
gewählt werden.


----------



## Wakasa (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hm...da stimmt was nicht, hab nämlich gar keine Nachricht erhalten ....
Spaß beiseite 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!!

Und auch, Fremderweise, ein fettes DANKE das es solche Aktionen/Gewinnspiele überhaupt gibt!

Post Scriptum: Endlich hört dieses "ich hätte es ja verdient......mein System MUSS das haben.......das is aber sooooo unfair mimimimi das andere das gewinnen können" gejammer auf 

So far, Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## Pronounta (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Stephan, du hast anscheinend vergessen, mich anzuschreiben 
Spaß beiseite, herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Nasreddin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wirklich schade der 27"er wäre wirklich was feines gewesen. Naja bleibts halt weiterhin mein 19"er 

Danke aber für die Aktion  echte ne prima sache sowas.


----------



## n8schrauber (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.

Leider habe ich nicht gewusst, dass man von jeder Kategorie eine Kompotente auswählen muss, um die Auswahlkriterien zu erfüllen,
auch wenn diese wie in meinem Fall (Wasserkühlung) keinen Sinn machen würde. 
Turmluftkühler gegen Wasserkühlung zu tauschen ?
Oder Lüfter in der Auswahl zu haben, die Aufgrund der Bauform die meiste Luft daneben blasen, da keine anderen zur Auswahl standen, 
und auch in einer Heftausgabe davon abgeraten wurde?
Von Auswahl zu reden sollte doch auch die Möglichkeit des Verzichtes beinhalten.

Statt einfach alle  PC-Komponenten auszutauschen, werden wir nur die Bauteile ersetzen,  welche Ihnen den größten Vorteil bieten. 
Sie müssen sich also entscheiden, welche  Hardware Sie behalten und welche Sie ersetzen möchten. Zur Auswahl  stehen folgende Produktkategorien:

- Mainboard von MSI und Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von MSI
- Prozessorkühler ODER Lüfter-Set von be quiet!
- Arbeitsspeicher ODER SSD
- Netzteil ODER Gehäuse von be quiet!
- Bildschirm von iiyama

Das Punkteverteilprogramm hatte ja auch nie Möglichkeit bei einigen Unterpunkten einer Kategorie die Schieberegler auf 0 zu setzen.

Trotz alledem, die Grundidee der Aktion finde ich nach wie vor gut, vielleicht sollte man seitens der Redaktion aber auch bedenken,
dass man kein Motherboard mit Wasserkühlungsanschluss mit ins Programm nimmt, aber restliche Komponenten, die ungeeignet für eine sinnvolle Aufrüstung sind,
um ein Produkt ergänzen, das eine stimmige Zusammenstellung entstehen kann.


----------



## FussyTom (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin moin, 

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner auch von mir!!

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten!!

Gruß
Kahless83


----------



## DerMega (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Oh ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Die Gewinnerposts würden mich auch interessieren, die sind sicher lesenswert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die 4 Gewinner, zu denen ich leider nicht gehöre.

Auch ich wäre für die Veröffentlichung der 4 Posts


----------



## Munin666 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, schade das ich offenbar nicht dazu gehöre.


----------



## Proesterchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bin mal nicht so langweilig und wünsche stattdessen den Gewinnern die Pest an den Hals.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Schaaaade, jetzt ist die Spannung weg. Ich hatte mich schon darauf vorbereitet, jeden Tag bis Weihnachten auf eine Nachricht zu hoffen. Allen Viel Spaß mit ihrem Gewinn!



n8schrauber schrieb:


> ...Zur Auswahl  stehen folgende Produktkategorien:...


Das ganze ist eine Werbeaktion und es wird noch schöne Hochglanzbilder der neuen Rechner geben. Darum möchte natürlich JEDER Partner auch seine Bauteile im Rechner sehen. Das ist doch verständlich, oder?


----------



## nextsounds (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Leute, 

Auch von mir alles Gute  den Gewinnern für ihr Glück ausgewählt worden zu sein. Sicher haben Sie sich besonders viel Mühe mit Ihren Bewerbungen gegeben und es löblich verdient.

Ich selbst habe auch alles gegeben um aus der Menge hervor zu strahlen. Naja , es fehlte wohl ein wenig mehr Inovativität? Oder wie seht Ihr das? 

Wie hättet Ihr bewertet, hätte ich eine Chance gehabt ( ja ich habe mitgemacht und alles erfüllt) ? 

Nein ich meine rein optisch und inhaltlich? 
Bewertet doch mal völlig unparteisch meine Bewerbung. 

PS: Liebes PCGH Team, auch mich würden rein informativ die Posts der Gewinner interessieren, man lernt ja nie aus! 


Danke für Eure Mühe, auch an das PCGH Team ( vor allem Stephan ) 



Hier der Link, dann braucht ihr nicht suchen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...unsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-111.html#post7836099

Liebe Grüße Euer NEXTSOUNDS


----------



## kelsior (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und finde solche Aktionen könnte es ruhig öfter geben


----------



## Musclenerd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.

Schade für mich 
Na jedenfalls werd ich nun mal öfter hier in das Forum reinschauen, scheinen ja allesamt nette Mitmenschen hier zu sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Musclenerd schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
> 
> Schade für mich
> Na jedenfalls werd ich nun mal öfter hier in das Forum reinschauen, scheinen ja allesamt nette Mitmenschen hier zu sein



Wenn das so läuft, lohnt das definitiv schon mal mit der Aktion


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch wenn ich mich schon drauf gefreut habe einen perfekten PC in der Redaktion persönlich abholen zu können so wünsche ich dennoch den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den neuen Bauteilen und hoffentlich behandelt Ihr diese gut


----------



## Munin666 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Muss jetzt leider die Grafikkarte plus Netzteil für 820€ oder so selbst bezahlen und stattdessen auf das Notebook für die Berufsschule verzichten welches ich stattdessen vom Weihnachtsgeld kaufen wollte... Naja passiert.


----------



## SimonHpunkt (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Hmm, schade. habe keine Nachricht...

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.
Die Gewinner Beiträge würden mich trotzdem interessieren. Subjektive Kriterien sind ja immer schwer nachzuvollziehen.
Bei den Bewerbungen war ja wirklich alles dabei: vom High-End bis zur Schrottmühle die man nach 10 Jahren aus dem Keller holt.
Schade, dass mein Versprechen die alte Hardware zu verkaufen und den Gewinn an eine Hilfsorganisation zu spenden, keinen Anklang gefunden hat.


----------



## IDempiree (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wer zur Berufsschule geht und eine Grafikkarte und Netzteil für über 800 Euro kauft der hat im Leben eigentlich nur wenig Sorgen würde ich behaupten... no comment!


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! (nase)


----------



## Musclenerd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Uff teilweise kingt das hier jetzt auch stark nach "mimimi"... findet euch doch einfach damit ab. Mit Rumgeheule könnt ihr an der Entscheidung eh nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Telerick (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Leider zu später mitgekriegt,mein PC könnte auch eine Überarbeitung gebrauchen  Trotzdem Grats an die Lucky Winner


----------



## nextsounds (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



nextsounds schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Auch von mir alles Gute  den Gewinnern für ihr Glück ausgewählt worden zu sein. Sicher haben Sie sich besonders viel Mühe mit Ihren Bewerbungen gegeben und es löblich verdient.
> 
> ...




Moin Members, seid ihr alle so bedrückt, das keiner meinem Wunsch nachkommen möchte? Schade, wollte Euch nur mal ein wenig aufmuntern...mmmmgh


----------



## ACDSee (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

@ nextsounds: Diese Ungeduld... Deine Bewerbung hebt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich vom Rest ab, außer dass alles zentriert und dadurch schwieriger im Zusammenhang zu lesen ist. Find dich einfach damit ab, dass die Auswahl rein subjektiv lief. Das war auch vorher angekündigt. Warum macht man sowas? Richtig: Damit sich dann hier niemand rechtfertigen muss, wieso, weshalb und warum der eine und nicht der andere gewonnen hat.

Tipp: Kauf dir die Dezember oder Januarausgabe oder schau ab und zu auf der Webseite vorbei. Wenn die Rechner der Gewinner eingepackt, verschickt, aufgerüstet und getestet wurden, wird es davon sicherlich auch irgendwann mal Bildmaterial geben. Vielleicht beschreibt die Redaktion sogar im Artikel, warum diese Bewerbung ausgewählt wurde. Kann auch sein, dass sie über random.org einfach nur 4 zufällige Beiträge rausgepickt haben.

@ leibe Mods: macht doch bitte das Thema zu. Die Entscheidung ist ja gefallen. Außer Glückwünschen, MiMiMi, Wieso, weshalb, warum ich nicht... , etc. ist hier doch nichts mehr zu erwarten, oder?


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Warum wird ein  "Schade" mit anschließendem Glückwunsch immer gleich als "Heulen" abgetan?
Jeder hätte gerne gewonnen, sonst hätte er sich schließlich nicht beworben. Und sich dann nach Ende der Gewinnerauswahl zu melden 
und den Gewinnern trotz seiner eigenen Enttäuschung dennoch zu gratulieren, finde ich einfach ein anständiges Benehmen.
Letzteres ist viel zu selten geworden. Die meisten wünschen den Anderen scheinbar nur noch Pest und Schwefel an den Hals.
In diesem Sinne, Schade aber einen herzlichen Glückwunsch den Auserwählten!
Ich freue mich auf das Ergebnis und hoffe, das neben den Bildern in der Print-Ausgabe,
hoffentlich noch ein paar mehr Bilder im Forum zu sehen sein werden.


----------



## Fiji_spotted (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich mach jz kurz mimimi 

So...Hoffe es is weg (genauso wie alle Preise)

Glühstrumpf an die Gewinner   ,  geht gut mit den neuen Sachen um, sonst komm ich und hol sie mir


----------



## kadney (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Immerhin wurde diesmal recht zügig entschieden und man hat die Leute nicht so lange zappeln lassen. 

Life goes on.


----------



## RudiDerChiller (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Gebt´s zu ihr meine Bewerbung wurde nicht genommen weil ich euren Mugen 4 PCGH Kühler gegen den Pro 3 tauschen wollte   
Nein spaß bei seite, meine bewerbung war einfach schlecht und unkreativ und ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den leuten die wirklich eine einfallsreiche und kreative Bewerbung geschrieben haben 

Auch ich beglückwünsche die Gewinner


----------



## Deathmachine (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!

Wäre schön wenn ihr euch zu erkennen geben könntet damit man sich Anregungen holen kann - sollte es nochmal eine ähnlich Aktion (hier oder anderswo) geben.


----------



## Kusanar (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da guckt man mal ein paar Tage hier nicht mehr rein, und dann sowas... 77 Seiten Thread  Sehr faszinierend, wieviele neue Anmeldungen fürs Forum hier nur wegen dem Pimp-My-PC-Wettbewerb stattgefunden haben 

Da ich immer noch auf einen Lottojackpot hoffe und mein Glück nicht überstrapazieren wollte, habe ich dieses Jahr nicht mitgemacht (obwohl ich immer noch mit der gleichen Gurke wie letztes Jahr mein Spieler-Dasein bestreiten muss) 

Einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch meinerseits an die 4 Glücklichen


----------



## nextsounds (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



ACDSee schrieb:


> @ nextsounds: Diese Ungeduld... Deine Bewerbung hebt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich vom Rest ab, außer dass alles zentriert und dadurch schwieriger im Zusammenhang zu lesen ist. Find dich einfach damit ab, dass die Auswahl rein subjektiv lief. Das war auch vorher angekündigt. Warum macht man sowas? Richtig: Damit sich dann hier niemand rechtfertigen muss, wieso, weshalb und warum der eine und nicht der andere gewonnen hat.
> 
> Tipp: Kauf dir die Dezember oder Januarausgabe oder schau ab und zu auf der Webseite vorbei. Wenn die Rechner der Gewinner eingepackt, verschickt, aufgerüstet und getestet wurden, wird es davon sicherlich auch irgendwann mal Bildmaterial geben. Vielleicht beschreibt die Redaktion sogar im Artikel, warum diese Bewerbung ausgewählt wurde. Kann auch sein, dass sie über random.org einfach nur 4 zufällige Beiträge rausgepickt haben.
> 
> @ leibe Mods: macht doch bitte das Thema zu. Die Entscheidung ist ja gefallen. Außer Glückwünschen, MiMiMi, Wieso, weshalb, warum ich nicht... , etc. ist hier doch nichts mehr zu erwarten, oder?



1. Ich hab seit 2006 ein PCGH Abo

2. Danke für deine Einschätzung meiner Bewerbung!

3. ....ausser das ich zentriert habe , andere Schriftart, Farbe , themengebundene Absätze, keine Romane......hebe ich mich nicht sonderlich ab? Ich habe sehr strukuriert und übersichtlich geschrieben, naja egal.....
         Hast Du mal den Rest gelesen? 95% der Bewerbungen sind linksbündig mit Standardschrift alles in einem Rutsch geschrieben. 

Ok , ich wollte Ja eine Meinung, Du gabst sie mir......


Danke


----------



## Deathmachine (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Alleine schon Comic Sans wäre für mich ein sofortiger Ausschlussgrund


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Da war die Comic Bewerbung viel besser, muss ich neidvoll zugeben.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.  Aber auch Respekt an manche Bewerbungen. Viele haben sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben, wo ich echt beeindruckt war. Naja, am Ende kann es nur einen... äh... vier geben. Also meinen Glückwunsch. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Proesterchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Die meisten wünschen den Anderen scheinbar nur noch Pest und Schwefel an den Hals.


Ne, das war ich bisher exklusiv.

Jedenfalls das mit der Pest, die man tatsächlich jemanden an den Hals wünschen kann. Darüber hinaus bist Du ein wenig durcheinander gekommen, Pest und Schwefel gehören nicht zueinandern, und das innige Pärchen Pech und Schwefel wünscht man niemandem an den Hals, außer es soll ein flotter Dreier werden.


----------



## Proesterchen (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



nextsounds schrieb:


> ...ausser das ich zentriert habe , andere Schriftart, Farbe , themengebundene Absätze, keine Romane......hebe ich mich nicht sonderlich ab?


Du hebst Dich damit ab wie eine Feuerwehrsirene an einem Sonntag Morgen um 4:30 Uhr.

Will sagen: Bei 7,2+ Milliarden Menschen allein auf diesem Planeten wird sich unter Umständen auch ein Fan genau dieser optischen Aufhübschung finden, aber der Rest freut sich so lang im Gedruckten über lesbare Schriftarten, Blocksatz und die durchs Medium bedingt schwierige Umsetzung animierter Gifs.


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Du hast es ja scherzhaft gepostet und haust ja noch weitere Schmunzler raus. 
Ich meinte das mehr generell.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Proesterchen schrieb:


> Du hebst Dich damit ab wie eine Feuerwehrsirene an einem Sonntag Morgen um 4:30 Uhr.
> 
> Will sagen: Bei 7,2+ Milliarden Menschen allein auf diesem Planeten wird sich unter Umständen auch ein Fan genau dieser optischen Aufhübschung finden, aber der Rest freut sich so lang im Gedruckten über lesbare Schriftarten, Blocksatz und die durchs Medium bedingt schwierige Umsetzung animierter Gifs.


Zu geil, trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## LastManStanding (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben vier Teilnehmer angeschrieben.




Ich hab GEWONNEN.

und zwar das wissen das ich son scheiß glücksspiel jeglicher art zum ersten und lezten mal gemacht hab.
(naja glücksspiel wars ja nich... es wurden alle raus gesucht die das wort "falsifikat" versteckt mit integriert haben) 

Hätte sich warscheinlich gar nicht gelohnt^^ hab gleich am nächsten tag nach der bewerbung ein kommplett neues system zusammen gestellt und bestellt als 2 rechner ich wüsste ja gar nich was ich mit 4 pc soll.

viel spaß mit den teilen an die 4 von der tankstelle.freut mich für euch.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich frage mich nur, warum man nicht die Bewerbungen der Gewinner postet und dann den Thread schließt?
Glückwunsch an die 4 Gewinner. Ich habe keine PN erhalten, somit schließe ich mich da mal aus.

Ich bin froh über das heute erhaltene Netzteil, ein Seasonic 550W PCGH Edition, welches ich als Prämie für ein 2 Jahres Abo erhalten habe. Auch ein Zugewinn!


----------



## sirwuffi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Weil sonst die Lektüre des Artikels ziemlich langweilig wäre, wenn man weiß was die Bewerber haben und was sIe bekommen. Sonst könnte man ja gleich nur ne Bilderstrecke veröffentlichen.
Warum der Thread allerdings noch offen ist wundert mich auch. Kann ja eigentlich nur hässlich werden....


----------



## IronManHH (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

wo stehen denn die gewinner oder ist das ganze nur weil sie keine mail erhalten haben?


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Gewinner müssen erstmal annehmen, am Ende kann ja jemand noch nachträglich nominiert werden. Denke mal solange noch nichts endgültig feststeht bleib der Thread offen.


----------



## Gusop (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Wollen die Gewinner evtl. mir ihre alte Hardware zum günstigen Preis verkaufen?
Meine Bewerbung: #1208 Seite 121.


----------



## Pronounta (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Gusop schrieb:


> Wollen die Gewinner evtl. mir ihre alte Hardware zum günstigen Preis verkaufen?



Kaufgesuche sind nur auf dem Marktplatz erlaubt, auf den du erst Zugriff hast, wenn du 2 Monate angemeldet bist und 100 Beiträge verfasst hast.


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Abgesehen davon ist die Anfrage sinnlos weil man ja gar nicht weiß was zu verkaufen wäre


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Alter pentium 1 mit 8 MB RAM


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Das nenne ich dann mal gelungenes Aufrüsten


----------



## RikuShadowclaw (18. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Es sind grob 1500 Bewerbungen eingegangen. Lässt man die Gewinnspielkriterien außenvor, beläuft sich die Chance, etwas zu gewinnen, auf 4/1500 = 0,266%. Das ist sehr mau für den Einzelnen, aber immer noch besser, als Lotto zu spielen, von daher war es einen Versuch wert. 

Ich danke dem PCGH-Team für die Mühen, wünsche den Gewinnern viel Freude an der neuen Hardware und freue mich auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## Natsu83 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



RikuShadowclaw schrieb:


> beläuft sich die Chance, etwas zu gewinnen, auf 4/1500 = 0,266%. Das ist sehr mau für den Einzelnen, aber immer noch besser, als Lotto zu spielen, von daher war es einen Versuch wert.


Immer Positiv denken: Dafür belaufen sich die Chanchen, dass vier Leute aus der Masse Gewinnen, auf 100%. Von daher: Gewinnen tut eh jemand. ^^


----------



## Saton (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

noch ist ja nicht entschieden wer gewonnen hat oder?


----------



## Ion (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Saton schrieb:


> noch ist ja nicht entschieden wer gewonnen hat oder?



Doch. Die Gewinner sind seit Tagen angeschrieben. Wer bis jetzt noch keine Nachricht erhalten hat, hat zu 99% auch nicht gewonnen.

Ich möchte hier noch mal unterstreichen:
Super geile Aktion von PCGH 
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## AlexKL77 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## Pronounta (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Ion schrieb:


> Super geile Aktion von PCGH
> Bitte mehr davon



Ja, und mich dann bitte gewinnen lassen 
Spaß beiseite. Wundert mich aber schon, dass es noch keinen Beitrag von einem der Gewinner gibt, in welchem dieser vor Freude ausrastet


----------



## Munin666 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Ja, und mich dann bitte gewinnen lassen
> Spaß beiseite. Wundert mich aber schon, dass es noch keinen Beitrag von einem der Gewinner gibt, in welchem dieser vor Freude ausrastet



Vielleicht wurde denen ja geschrieben, dass sie dazu nichts sagen dürfen.....
ich hätte jedenfalls sofort geschrieben wenn ich gewonnen hätte, wenn ich nicht diese Anweisung bekommen hätte dies geheim zu halten.


----------



## Flautze (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich glaube eher, dass sie noch diese 2 Wochen warten müssen/wollen. Sie haben ja nur gesagt, dass sie die Gewinner angeschrieben haben. Diese haben ja jetzt 2 Wochen Zeit zu antworten. Tun sie dies nicht, werden wohl andere gewählt, daher macht es keinen Sinn jetzt schon zu posten - es sei denn, alle haben schon geantwortet.

PS: Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Deathmachine (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Dass PCGH die Gewinner nicht veröffentlicht ist nur richtig, es ist nur verwunderlich dass sich keiner der Gewinner selbst hier zu Wort meldet.
Könnte aber durchaus sein dass die unter ein NDA gesetzt wurden damit a) sich mehr Leute die entsprechende Ausgabe kaufen um zu sehen wer gewonnen hat und b) hier kein Shitstorm losbricht weil einige Leute der Meinung sind dass sie es vieeeeeel mehr verdient hätten!!!11


----------



## Lexaeus (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Bin auch der meinung, Hab selbst nicht gewonnen. Verständlich... XD Hab einige bewerbungen gesehen in denen sich die leute viel mehr mühe gemacht haben als ich. da hat es wohl auch nicht geholfen möglichst spaarsam mit den punkten zu sein ^^. Aber die Kriterien würde ich gerne mal genauer kennen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich hab GEWONNEN.
> 
> ...



Da gibts keien NDA, keien Schweigepflicht....

Es hat doch einer schon geschreibselt


----------



## Holdie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

...ja an Erfahrung. Lies mal nochmal seinen Beitrag


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Naja, seht euch das Gewinnspiel zum 15-jährigen PCGH Jubiläum an. Da haben sichauch nur 3 Gewinner oder so geoutet und Preise gabs geschätzt irgendwas zwischen 30 und 50.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware.
Naja...ich sehe es mal positiv. 
Bis ich wieder Geld in meinen Rechner investiere kann ich mit etwas Glück direkt auf Zen umsteigen.
Dann bleibe ich AMD treu (aktuell Phenom II X4 955).


----------



## xJiXsaw (21. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Glücklwunsch an die Gewinner. Heute kommt meine Hardware für den neuen PC, das erste mal einen PC zusammenbauen, das wird lustig


----------



## Schrotti (21. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Rüstet ihr meinen PC auch auf? 

Nee Spaß, Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spaß mit dem neuen.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Eines hat das Gewinnspiel bei mir aber bewirkt.

Ich habe mich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware Situation auseinandergesetzt, habe Flaschenhälse dignostiziert, mich mit Tests und Preisen auseinandergesetzt und neue Ziele gesetzt. 
Ich zitiere jetzt ungern meine Bewerbung, aber Monitor, Gehäuse und Netzteil, RAM und so sind kein "Muss" gewesen.
Neues NT habe ich bereits, Lüfter tausche ich demnächst (werden aber 120er Noctuas), der Mugen2 wurde nochmal grundgereinigt, genauso wie der CPU BeQuiet Lüfter und das PC Gehäuse selbst.
Ich werde wohl meine MSI Radeon 6850 in Rente schicken und eine R290(X) im Abverkauf ergattern.

Die neue 380(X) enttäuscht doch etwas und R290 GCN 1.1 sollte auch noch mit 4GB ausreichend sein.

Da hat PCGH alles richtig gemacht, denn jetzt lohnt es sich die PCGH Jahresarchive mal durchzublättern und die Tests der 290er zu lesen. Das schiebt die Zeitschriftenleser an und die Hardwarehersteller, speziell die Hardwaresponsoren fürs Gewinnspiel haben evtl auch mehr Kunden. Gewinnspiele sind Marketing und bei mir hat es zumindest soweit funktioniert, dass ich über einen Neueerwerb stark nachdenke.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. November 2015)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2015: Wir rüsten Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!*

Morgen um voraussichtlich 13:30 Uhr* geben wir die vier Teilnehmer auf pcgh.de bekannt. 

Da die Bewerbungsphase beendet ist und wir aktuell mit der Organisation der Hardware und dem Austausch mit den vier Teilnehmern beschäftigt sind, schließe ich diesen Thread. Die Berichterstattung zu Pimp my PC 2015 geht dann weiter, wenn wir uns an das Aufrüsten gemacht haben. Danke für euer bisheriges Interesse! 

* Es ist möglich, dass die Online-Kollegen den Artikel kurzfristig zeitlich verschieben, weil ich ihn frecherweise einfach mal ohne Rücksprache auf die Zeit gesetzt habe.


----------

